# Anyone a Historical Romance Fan?



## Tess St John

I'm just curious.

I'm a huge fan of Lisa Kleypas, but don't see any new historicals on her Sneak Peek page. 

I also love Julia Quinn and she's marrying off one of the Smythe-Smith sisters (the ones that have musicals every year and are so terrible)!  Can't wait for that one! (and does anyone else think Mrs. Bridgerton should have gotten a HEA after her kids were married off? I would have loved that.)


----------



## jabeard

I'm a big historical romance fan. I particularly have an affinity for Regency stuff, but like other periods too.


----------



## Tess St John

I adore Regency too, JA!!!

And I also like Scottish tales for some reason! Julie Garwood comes to mind!


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I love Lisa Kleypas and Julia Quinn, Tess! I can't wait for the Smythe-Smith books! 

I also really love Laura Lee Guhrke (if you haven't checked her out, you should!), Lorraine Heath, and Sarah Maclean (she's another MUST read). 

Though I enjoy the Regency era, I would actually love to see more historical romances set in other time periods/settings. Kaki Warner writes fabulous Western Historical Romances...and I'd love to see more of those "Americana" type historicals. Plus books set during the industrial revolution, French historicals, I'd even go as far as to say I'd like to see more World War I/II type of stories. I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, though! 

Oh, Monica McCarty writes really great Scottish historical romances as well.


----------



## MelissaM

Yes! Love, love, love historical romances!


----------



## ginaf20697

At this point I do more re-reading than buying because I can only deal with so much Regency. Glad to see another Laura Lee Guhrke fan! Some of my oldies but goodies are Judith Ivory, Maggie Osborne, Catherine Anderson just off the top of my head. LOVED Patricia Gaffney and am pisssssssed she's gone over to boring women's fiction.


----------



## jabeard

I haven't quite been able to get into Scottish stuff for whatever reason. My wife loves them to death though. I honestly don't know why they don't work for me. Pretty much all other historical romance I like. 

Recently, I read two good romances set in periods that are less commonly seen: Butterfly Swords by Jeannie Lin (Tang Dynasty China) and A Noble Captive by Michelle Styles (1st century BC Roman Empire). Styles' stuff is real uneven, but I liked A Noble Captive.


----------



## Tess St John

Cynthia...so glad to have a like-minded fan of Kleypas and Quinn. I've only read one Laura Lee Guhrke and it didn't set well with me...I'll have to try another. And I agree...historicals in all different time periods are wonderful.

So glad, Melissa!

Gina, I haven't tried any of those authors...I will definitely have to check them out! Thanks.

JA, we can't all like the same things!!!  Cool, JA...I'll have to look up those books!


----------



## Atunah

I am a huge historical romance fan. I prefer those set in Europe. I am not much into the americana and western ones. Not sure why, maybe because I am from Europe myself.  

I have to many favorite authors to list, but I am plowing through Lisa Kleypas and I haven't found a Mary Balogh I didn't like. 

I am always on the lookout for new authors too for when I worked through the back lists  

Caroline Linden was one I recently found and is very good and also Judith James. Many others, but I read so many books I'd have to pull my notes or look on my goodreads account where I mark everything.


----------



## chipotle

I am happily working my way through the Lisa Kleypas backlist - I still have several hundred to go.  I also read a blurb about the Smith-Smythe book coming up and I'm looking forward to it. I have read one Sarah Maclean book and have another on hold from the library. I think I have something by Laura Lee Guhrke on the Kindle.

I'm enjoying working my way through the Mary Balogh "Slightly" series about the Bedwyn family. I read Slightly Dangerous first because it was number 7 of the AAR Top 100 Romances of all time - it is a retelling of Pride and Prejudice. This was one series I kind of wished I'd read in order.


----------



## Atunah

I am pretty obsessive about reading series in order, even if just loosely connected. I am up to the 3rd in the slightly series called Slightly married. I count One night for love as 1st and A summer to remember as the second. 

I did read for some reason Simply love without reading the ones before and then found out that the Slightly series also comes before the simply. No wonder I keep printouts of authors like Mary Balogh that wrote like rabbits  

I actually keep a spreadsheet of all books read sorted by author and with the series name and number next to the title. I print it form time to time. It helps me keep up with all the series. For some reason especially in Historical romance there are a lot of series and connecting stories going on. Then you add how prolific some of those authors are and you need a flow chart to keep up  

Its so bad I can't just pick up a book and go, oh maybe I'll read this now. Oh no, I have to go to fantastic fiction first to see if its in a series, or connected, or any other reason I need to read something else first  

I hate that some authors have switched away from Historicals to like contempo and suspense. Julie Garwood is one such tragedy. She had some great heroines. Heroes too. And since I don't like much contempo stuff its a big loss to me when they switch.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

@Gina -- I love Catherine Anderson's historicals! *Annie's Song* is one of my favorites. Along with *Simply Love*.

@jabeard -- So glad to see you liked *Butterfly Swords*! Jeannie Lin is a friend of mine and a fabulous writer, and I love the fact that she's taking a totally different approach with historicals and writing about the Tang Dynasty.

@Tess -- I've only recently started reading Laura Lee Guhrke, but I've enjoyed all her Girl-Bachelor series. Also her latest books *Scandal of the Year* and *Wedding of the Season* are really good.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I will check out Mary Balough...I've heard of her, but never read anything by her.

Chipolte, I've read many books out of sequence, then go back and read the whole series again!!


----------



## jabeard

Lot of great suggestions on this thread.  I need more hours a day to read. :/

Cynthia,

I'm definitely looking forward to her next book.


----------



## chipotle

I would recommend not reading Slightly Dangerous first in the Mary Balogh Slightly series like I did. The book is actually #6 and I think last in the series. I think I would have appreciated more the icy magnificence of the hero Wulfric, Duke of Bewcastle, if I had read at least one of the other books first. LOL Still I thought it was a great book. I also liked Slightly Married in the series.

I'm working my way through the All About Romance Top 100 Romance poll linked below or at least all the historicals. I've now read 39 of them but there are still many authors on the list I've haven't tried yet - Connie Brockway, Sherry Thomas, Patricia Gaffney, Stephanie Laurens, Judith Ivory, etc.

http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm


----------



## Tess St John

More hours to read would be wonderful, JA.

Cynthia J...I'll check out the Bachelor-Girl Series.

Wow, Chipotle...I've never even checked out All About Romance...I've heard of it, but now I'll have to go by!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Holds arm up and waves!
I LOVE historicals. Its the added escapism that does it for me - cant get enough of them. Recently I've dabbled in other genres to try and broaden my tastes but I've had to download The Crimson Petal and The White (not strictly a romance) for a quick boost to my historical levels. 
Someone suggested I might like paranormals since these are also escapist...but no...it has to be historicals. 
My faves are LK, Julia Quinn, Eloisa James, Gaelen Foley and Mary Balogh. So many wonderfu authors out there to discover....


----------



## bettyc

I like the American historicals first but will read any.


----------



## Tess St John

Grace, I haven't tried EJ, GF, or MB, but I will put them on my wish list.

Betty, I know a couple of writers who do very good jobs with American historicals--Civil War times and such!


----------



## gina1230

Oh, I love to read historical romances.  Julie Garwood and Jill Barnett are a couple of my favorite authors.  They have a lot of humor in their books.


----------



## stargazer101

yes, I love reading and writing Historical Romance,

cheers Linda

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## mesmered

Definitely. I've just finished Lucinda Brandt's Regency 'Deadly Engagement' which was brilliant and am planning on reading more of hers... starting with 'Salt Bride'.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Tess St John

Great, Linda.

Mesmered, I've never heard of Lucinda Brandt...I will have to look her up! Thanks.

So glad this thread is giving me more historicals to read and enjoy!!!


----------



## maryjf45

Mary Balogh, Julia Quinn, and Eloisa James are consistently entertaining. Johanna Lindsey's historicals are good. Victoria Alexander is fine. Georgette Heyer has some good ones, I really liked "Cotillion". Don't forget Victoria Holt.


----------



## WestofMars

Check out TJ Bennett and Lisa Marie Wilkinson. Both authors have written historicals and both are under-rated. I hope both are working on new stuff...


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, West of Mars! I have both Lisa Marie Wilkerson's books and I love them!!!!  I've read one of TJ Bennett's books and liked it too.


----------



## cagnes

Love historical fiction! My favorite authors are Lisa Kleypas, Linda Lael Miller, Julia Quinn, Johanna Lindsey, Marsha Canham, Diana Gabaldon, Gaelen Foley  & Laura Lee Guhrke!


----------



## maryjf45

Mary Jo Putney is great, she puts effort into her research.  Jane Feather has a lot of good historicals, also, and a couple of amazing history-rich stories that have boring titles. Jo Beverly is pretty good. Steph Laurens, too, but her stories are too much alike to me - not memorable. Same with Karen Robards.


----------



## WestofMars

Tess St John said:


> Thanks, West of Mars! I have both Lisa Marie Wilkerson's books and I love them!!!! I've read one of TJ Bennett's books and liked it too.


You're very welcome. If I think of others, I'll holler. I'm still reeling from Chris Bohjalian's Skeletons at the Feast which is historical, yes, but definitely NOT a romance. My brain's fried after that read. In a very, very, very good way. Incredible book.


----------



## BethCaudill

Next to Paranormal, Regency is my other favorite romance section.

I love Stephanie Laurens.  Karen Hawkins and Sabrina Jeffries come along next.

Claudia Dain has an interesting take with the matchmaking Sophia in her Courtesan Chronicles.

And Lydia Dare gives a hint of the paranormal in her Regency Stories.


----------



## Tess St John

West of Mars...here's to unfrying your brain!!!

Cagnes, looks like you're in the same boat with many of us!!! You know, I've never read a Gabaldon, I really think I need to!

Mary, I will look for Mary Jo Putney. I've only read one book by Jo Beverly and really didn't get into it as much as I wanted to after meeting her...she was so nice. 

Beth, I really like Stephanie Laurens' Cynster series.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

gina1230 said:


> Oh, I love to read historical romances. Julie Garwood and Jill Barnett are a couple of my favorite authors. They have a lot of humor in their books.


Julie Garwood, along with Judith McNaught and Jude Deveraux were the first romance authors I ever read. Their historical romances are all on my keeper shelf.

I love Jill Barnett, too, although one of my favorites by her is *Sentimental Journey* which is actually a WWII book.


----------



## Atunah

Please someone, anyone,  could you possible fix the title of the thread?   Please?  


I just re read The Madness of Lord Ian so I can read the 2nd in that series. Great writer Jennifer Ashley. Lord Ian is sigh worthy. 

I read historicals from the very dark and twisted to deep and witty and fluffy. I am glad there so much out there. One that actually made me laugh out loud and if you knew me, it takes a lot to make me do that, was Like no other Lover by Julie Anne Long. 
I laughed so hard at the cardgame scene, I had to leave the room, as my hubby looked at me like it was time for me to go to Bedlam  .


----------



## Anna Elliott

Oh yes, I love Lisa Kleypas!  And I definitely recommend Georgette Heyers' regencies, they're SO good.  Madeline Hunter has some fun Regency romances.  And I also just discovered Gaelen Foley.  I really liked her "Princess".


----------



## Rhonda Helms

I'm a huge historical fan! I'm currently reading Mistress Shakespeare by Karen Harper (about Shakespeare's "secret" wife) and The Boleyn Inheritance (hardcover) by Philippa Gregory. I also love asian fiction--have you guys read anything by Gail Tsukiyama? I adore her books, especially The Samurai's Garden (paperback), which is set in Japan during WW2.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, is the title better now?  Sorry about that. I'm not sure how dark I could go...I like the lightness of most historicals (at least the ones I've read).

Anna, I have a friend who has read all of Georgette Heyer's books, I will have to get one of hers.

Rhonda, I've never heard of any of those books, thanks. 

So many books!!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess, the "n" is still missing from Romance on my end. I wasn't sure if we can fix titles on threads, I haven't tried it as I rarely start threads  . Its ok, its unique  

Heyer sure is good. I do have to get myself into it though as its written very differently than most books today. I have been known to put the english dictionary on my Kindle when I read a lot of british stuff  

Sometimes I don't know if I should work my way through back lists or read the new stuff, just so much out there and thankfully some are still writing it. I noticed a lot of writers going to contempo or paranormal away from Historical Romance. 

Personally I read some straight historical, but I do prefer it to be Romance.


----------



## Tess St John

Well, ding dong!  I did a spell check, but it must not spell check thread titles...Thanks, Atunah...I was reading what I wanted to read, not what was there!

I know what you mean...I love the old stuff and the new! Too few hours in the day!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, way to few hours to read in a day. I am so behind in TV watching that my Uverse box is full. It holds like 65 hours of HD and 200 hours of regular  . I have like 10 chucks build up. I'd just rather read. 
And when I am starting a book and I can go to the time and place into the past, I don't want to stop for long periods. 

I can't believe I had actually stopped reading completely for years. Now for me of course it took a while to enjoy a english written book. There is a line I think you cross when you live a new life somewhere and to me with language that line is reading and disappearing in the book and not noticing anymore what language its written in. 

Do any of you remember what started the Historical Romance fever? For me it was Angelique. A french series that is HUGE in Europe. I mean HUGE. Angelique is the ultimate heroine. Its like the Bodice Rippers on steroids with incredibly detailed descriptions. Heck it was a Bodice Ripper before there where any. First book was written in 1957 I believe.  Its like you are there in the slums of Paris. I have never read anything like this since that transported me so completely into the time. Anne Golon and her husband were are a master of research in that way. 

I was I think around 12 or so when my mom gave me that book to read. I think today no parent would give a 12 year old those books to read  . I always got to read what I wanted though. 

So whats your story. What sparked your Historical Romance flame? 

But that started me and I have had a love for them ever since.


----------



## Grace Elliot

This is so great to find fellow HR fans posting about their beloved genre! 
On the whole HR readers seem to be a quiet lot...until now!
Let's keep this thread on the first page! 
Let's hear it for historicals. 

PS Mary Balogh is a great read. 
Also Eloisa James - although I think hers vary quite a bit (I hated Desperate Duchesses, which I read because people rave about it.....)


----------



## Atunah

Desperate Duchess wasn't my favorite in that series. There are like 6 I think, I read them one after the other. Its very much to me a assemble series, very connected that way. So the first one does a bit too much setting up for the other books in the series. It gets better though. Especially starting at #3. 

I really really loved her "When Beauty tamed the Beast" . That was lovely.


----------



## chipotle

Can anyone recommend another author similar to Julia Quinn? I think I'm almost done reading all her books. I saw someone said that Sarah MacLean was similar so I read Ten Ways to be Adored When Landing a Lord. I liked it and will read more of her books but it didn't strike me as light and frothy and humorous like most of Julia Quinn's books. 

I read Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage (the second book in the series after Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie) and liked it. It wasn't as good as the first book but then Lord Ian was really a special book. I'm looking forward to the next book in the series.

Oh also I'd love to hear everyone's favorie Mary Jo Putney book. So far I've read Loving a Lost Lord and Never Less Than A Lady (the second in the Lost Lords series) so I'm ready for another one.


----------



## Atunah

Putney, I loved loved The Rake, Uncommon Vows, Thunder and Roses (Angels 1), Angel Rogue (Angels 4), Shattered Rainbows (Angels 5), The Wild Child. 

I liked everything I read so far from her. I haven't read Loving a lost lord yet, even though I have the Kindle freebie of it. 

Favorite so far maybe the Rake. 

Not sure about who is like Julia Quinn. I didn't like "ten things I love about you" and "To catch an heiress". I did like most of the Bridgertons.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Try the Outlander by Dianna Galbadon; they're saga-length and have a time-travel twist but a prolific writer...can't go wrong! The historical aspect and romantic tension is spot-on...


----------



## CJArcher

Oh yes to Lisa Kleypas, Eloisa James and Georgette Heyer is just amazing IMO.  Also Anne Gracie does some lovely stories with great heroes.  I'm a sucker for anything with witty characters and fast banter between hero and heroine, but I am getting bored with Regencies.  I like other time periods too and my all time faves are Phillippa Gregory and Dorothy Dunnett, especially her Lymond series, although neither are strictly considered historical romances, more historicals.


----------



## Tess St John

I don't ever seem to get sick of regency, but I've only read five authors consistently in the genre...and others I've tried haven't kept my attention.

Atunah, that's wonderful. I probably should have sheltered my children more too, my daughter is a voracious reader and I know she's read stuff she should have, but she genuinely wanted to read what she reads and I didn't want to not promote that. My parents never suggested any of us read, and I didn't until I was in my twenties and didn't find romance until my thirties!

Grace, I don't think we can like everything someone writes! And I agree, let's keep this thread going! Hopefully others will find us and start to enjoy the genre!

Chipolte, Julia Quinn has such a way with those siblings...she reminds me of my big family and my husband's (I'm one of five and he's one of seven). I can't lead to anyone who writes like she does--she's quite uniquie, but if I read someone, I will let you know.

Tarmara...I just have to get a Galbadon now!

CJ, my daughter has read Phillippa Gregory, but she loaned the book out after she read it and I never saw it again. Good to know you enjoyed her books. I must get me one!


----------



## Tess St John

I didn't find historicals until my late thirties. I had just started reading romance and picked up Lisa Kleypas' Someone to Watch Over Me. I was hooked from that moment on!


----------



## Kathy

I love Julie Garwood's early historical books. I reread them when I want something fun to read.  My favorite books are the Kathleen Woodiwiss books. I have all of her books but Ashes in the Wind is my favorite.  She died a couple of years ago but all of her books are on the Kindle.


----------



## crebel

Kathy said:


> I love Julie Garwood's early historical books. I reread them when I want something fun to read. My favorite books are the Kathleen Woodiwiss books. I have all of her books but Ashes in the Wind is my favorite. She died a couple of years ago but all of her books are on the Kindle.


Kathleen Woodiwiss', The Flame and the Flower, is the first historical romance I remember reading and I still love it. I don't know when it was first released, but I think I was a teenager when I read it and thought it was pretty racy at the time! Probably because the only "romance" I had read to that point were Grace Livingstone Hill books.

I am currently re-reading on kindle the books in Stephanie Laurens Rogue's Reform Bundle (still a bargain at $9.87 for "The Reason for Marriage", "A Lady of Expectations" and "An Unwilling Conquest").

I love, love, love historical romance.


----------



## Atunah

Wait, there are historical bundles on kindle other than the Harlequin sets? I'll have to check. 

I been a bit peeved since the agency takeover since prices have gone way up. I remember buying books from some of the big names in the 6 something and sometimes on sale 5 something. Now they are all 7.99 no matter how old and some pre orders I saw are 12.99 and 14.99. I mean come on now. 

There are re releases I whined about in other threads that cost close to $10. For books 20 years old. Makes me sad. By the time I have to pay taxes, the romance books now cost me 8.60. More than paperback. I get for brand new, but they don't even lower the price anymore for when its out a while. 

I can't really read paperbacks anymore because of my eyes so it has to be in e format now.  

So off to look for bundles to see whats out there. 

I read Outlander up to book 4 and I am not sure if I want to continue now. I wish I had stopped after 3. I really do. First one is awesome though. 

The Flame and the Flower was also one of the first books I read on my kindle in 2008, somewhere around there. Don't you love those older so not politically correct sweeping epics?  .


----------



## gina1230

Grace Elliot said:


> Also Eloisa James - although I think hers vary quite a bit (I hated Desperate Duchesses, which I read because people rave about it.....)


Just finished reading Desperate Duchesses and I definitely have mixed feelings about it. I haven't decided whether I'm going to continue with this series. Not really interested in multiple story lines.


----------



## Tess St John

Crebel, I've been wanting to find a Kathleen Woodwiss for a while! Thanks for the reminder.

Atunah, bundles? Uh oh, something else new for me to look for!

Kathy, I've never read SL's Rogue's Reform books, but like I said earlier, I loved her Cynster novels. I especially enjoyed seeing some of the characters grow up during the series. 

Grace, I'm sorry to hear that. I've not read Eloisa James,but everything I've ever read about her says she's so nice.


----------



## geoffthomas

I would seriously suggest the works of our resident author Margaret Lake (Gertie Kindle here).

You would start with Ariana's Pride


Go on to Catherine and The Captain


This must be a good time and place to tell all that I love this book.


Gertie is one of my favorite authors, so I am predisposed to like her work.
This is a book of short stories and novelettes. Gertie manages to evoke a "feeling" that is just right.

The stories include:
Sweet Savage Charity - it reminds us what a woman's lot was in the days of the Puritan settlements in the New World. And we meet Charity, who you are just going to love.

Only In My Dreams - you can't help but like Delia - trust me.

Of Love And War - Set in the NJ shore perhaps in WW2. You cannot get more "real" than this. And with a surprise ending that will make everyone happy.

A Slice of Life - Now I thought that Delia was my favorite Margaret Lake short fiction character. But now it is Gracie. I would love to describe her change from shy to not-shy. And why. But that is what the story is about. Ms. Lake has crafted another delightful person.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> Wait, there are historical bundles on kindle other than the Harlequin sets? I'll have to check.
> I can't really read paperbacks anymore because of my eyes so it has to be in e format now.
> 
> I read Outlander up to book 4 and I am not sure if I want to continue now. I wish I had stopped after 3. I really do. First one is awesome though.


I read the first Outlander book, loved it, but stopped at that. It was almost too much detail - I couldnt think how poor beaten up Jamie could possibly take any more punishment in further books after he'd been flogged repeatedly, had fingers stitched back on et.c - I was also a bit disappointed that Ms Gabaldon was so obviously setting things up for a sequel...and then another....


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I have read every one of Amanda Quick's books.  I like Jayne Anne Krenz in any form, but her historicals are the best, I think.

I like Mary Balogh and Stephanie Laurens too.  

Outlander was great, but I struggled with the other ones.  Every bad thing that could ever happen to a family did.


----------



## Tess St John

Geoffthomas, I've never heard of Margaret Lake, thanks for the suggestion.

Thanks for the warning, Grace. Oh, I don't like flogging. I just can't read that or watch it.

Sarah, I've never read JAK, but saw her speak once. So many new books and authors on my TBR list!!!!


----------



## MLPMom

geoffthomas said:


> I would seriously suggest the works of our resident author Margaret Lake (Gertie Kindle here).
> 
> You would start with Ariana's Pride
> 
> 
> Go on to Catherine and The Captain
> 
> 
> This must be a good time and place to tell all that I love this book.
> 
> 
> Gertie is one of my favorite authors, so I am predisposed to like her work.
> This is a book of short stories and novelettes. Gertie manages to evoke a "feeling" that is just right.
> 
> The stories include:
> Sweet Savage Charity - it reminds us what a woman's lot was in the days of the Puritan settlements in the New World. And we meet Charity, who you are just going to love.
> 
> Only In My Dreams - you can't help but like Delia - trust me.
> 
> Of Love And War - Set in the NJ shore perhaps in WW2. You cannot get more "real" than this. And with a surprise ending that will make everyone happy.
> 
> A Slice of Life - Now I thought that Delia was my favorite Margaret Lake short fiction character. But now it is Gracie. I would love to describe her change from shy to not-shy. And why. But that is what the story is about. Ms. Lake has crafted another delightful person.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I second her work! I own every single on of her works and love them! I will continue to read them and buy them.

I love Historical romance but not the cheesy kind, I like Deanna Raybourn, Julie Klassen, Deanna Gist, Margaret Lake, Lori copeland...I haven't really read any other authors in the genre. A lot of their covers look like cheesy romance novels so I tend to avoid them.


----------



## Atunah

I can't say I have come across much of anything I would consider Cheesy. As to the covers, I love them all.  

I look at the covers over the years as more of a cult item. The progression of them just like the progression of the womans movement. When it was finally ok for woman to be sexual beings and oh wow, we finally get to look at a male chest. Omeegawd   For me its all part of pop culture in a way. Like old movie posters. Some of those covers are works of art, in their own way. 

Funny thing is I got a box of used romance novels from Amazon since they aren't for sale on ebook and I couldn't find a copy on the darknet either (Yes, I do that for out of print stuff). I can't really read them because of my eyes, but I finally have in my hand my very first Fabio cover. Yep, never had one  . 

So I showed it to my hubby and he was, thats Fabio. Bingo  . He says, cheesy. So I laugh and grab some of his Sci fi Novels he likes to read like Heinlein and held it up to his face and ask him, "you really want to talk to me about cheesy? Really?"  

He had nothing to say then. 

I stand up and am proud of all covers, cheesy or not. Because I think a lot of the stigma is because they are on "woman's" books. There is a huge hunk of cheese to had on whats considered "manly" books. But nobody makes fun of them. 

Anyway, thats my little cover rant  . The cover also does not always represent the inside. 

I actually read Margaret Lakes first 2 books. I liked them a lot. I found them to fit in right with stuff I liked on my list, some with and some without cheesy covers. Its all the same with me.  

And I am putting my Fabio proudly on my shelf, right next to Heinlein


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I read Outlander up to book 4 and I am not sure if I want to continue now. I wish I had stopped after 3. I really do. First one is awesome though.


I absolutely agree with you on that, Atunah. I reread the first Outlander every year, but she should have stopped after #3

If anyone is interested, we did a book club for the entire Outlander series and it's still available if you'd like to browse through it.


----------



## Tess St John

I saw that, Gertie, I will check out that thread.

Atunah, I agree there's a certain belief about book covers that doesn't always hold.

MLPMom, I will definitely check out Ms Lake's books.

I'll be honest, I used to only buy books with cute covers (IN ALL GENRES), but branched out the more I read.


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for the rec on Margaret Lake's books.  I've been eyeing them off for a while but I'll definitely bump them to the top of my TBR pile.

I also only read the first Outlander (called Cross Stitch here in Australia) and left it at that.  It was a bit like eating very rich chocolate - I loved it while I was consuming it but couldn't stomach any more by the time I'd finished  

I adore Deanna Raybourn and Amanda Quick.  They both have excellent plots mixed in with the romance, something I find most traditionally published historical romance is lacking these days.


----------



## Julia444

I don't read them as much any more, but back in the early 80s I was a big fan of Jane Aiken Hodge and Joan Aiken.  (Not sure if they were related, although I know Joan was the daughter of the poet Conrad Aiken).

They both wrote great historical romances.

Julia


----------



## Tess St John

I'll have to pick up a AQ, CJ, thanks.

Also, Julia, I wonder if they're the same person. Not sure those name could be a coincidence!


----------



## chipotle

I'm trying to think of historical romance covers I'd consider cheesy but can't really come up with anything. Most of the authors mentioned in this thread have pretty tame covers looking at the covers on the AAR list.

Here are the covers from some of my favorite historical romances including the very first HR I read, Whitney My Love:


----------



## Tess St John

Chipotle, I love these covers!  And have read three of these books...Loved all of them!!!!


----------



## jabeard

I've purchased more than a few boxes of historical romance from ebay. A lot of them are slightly older. You do get the occasion cheesy cover, though, honestly, I feel like book covers, in general, that are older tend to seem cheesier. Superior modern graphic design or maybe just I'm more comfortable with what I see nowadays.

Re: Fabio

I used a Fabio reference the other day in a conversation and the person had no idea who I was talking about. I feel so old.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My favorite Jude Deveraux are The Heiress and Wishes. I also like Amanda Quick which reminds me I have a couple on my K that need to be read.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm also a HUGE fan of historical romances. I prefer the 19th century English settings and the steamier the better  

I've recently discovered Gaelen Foley and I'm quite surprised how good her stories are. Lots of intrigue, light on the fluff.

Diana Gabaldon is one of my favorite authors but her books have become more of an event. I have the last one sitting on my shelf but haven't had the stamina to start it!

Read an Allie MacKay book that sounded really good. Time travel and men in kilts, always a good combo but I was sorely disappointed. No depth and the romantic connection was lame. 

Does anyone know of any time travel romances?

I'm glad this thread is here - I can check back to see what's new & what I've missed.


----------



## Atunah

I have 77 Time Travel romances listed on my Goodreads shelf here

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4129885-atunah?shelf=time-travel

I haven't read them all yet, but I love love time travel stuff.

The thing about Outlander is that I started really liking Jamie. I always liked him way more than Claire and without me liking Jamie so much, I wouldn't have been able to stand Claire. I just don't find her likeable as a stand alone character. Thats just me I guess. So Galbaldon started chipping away at my love for Jamie I think it was in book 3. I wont say why as I don't like giving spoilers. But it was really a combination of stuff. Chip chip away.
Then in Book 4 for me I just stopped my love for Jamie. Not sure exactly when it happened, but something changed for me and I just didn't care anymore. So of course that meant I started to detest Claire too, and don't get me started at the rest of the gang. 

So for me I wished I had stopped so I could still like Jamie the way I did. I cannot un read in my brain so I can't undo that feeling now, even if I do re read the first. Oh well.

I been in a bad mood this morning. I am going through my RT magazine and making a list of upcoming releases in Historical Romance and see what I can pre order. I am just so disappointed at the prices of these books. I like to read things like the new Balogh and stuff, but its 12.99 on pre order. Others I find are over 9 dollars and most start at 7.99. All that plus the tax. 
I try to find some by publisher like Zebra which have much more reasonable priced books, but a lot of my favorite authors are with the big 6. 
So instead of pre order I just added them to my goodreads shelf for up coming releases. I ended up basically pre ordering 3 books from Zebra for the price of one book from one of the big ones.

Just makes me sad.  And there are a lot of releases coming up. *sigh. 
Its still fun to look through the magazine though. My first magazine subscription in years . I finally get to see some of the covers in color 

I just like that they have a list in the back sorted by publishers to list what is up coming in the next months.

I did notice the Historical section seems to get smaller and the paranormal and suspense and such is getting bigger. I hope that is not a growing trend. I NEED my historicals.

I did pre order The Soldier by Grace Burrowes as I liked "Heir" so much. I recommend the Heir. It was interesting to also get the Hero's thoughts for a change.


----------



## Tess St John

JA, they didn't know who Fabio was? I thought everyone new who Fabio was (does that make me old too!  LOL.) 

Cork-Dork Mom, I'm trying to think of any time-travel I've read...can't think of anything right now. Glad you found the thread!

Sorry for your sadness, Atunah! Hope you enjoy the books you bought!


----------



## Teresa Burrell

If I told you my two favorite books when I was a kid were, Gone With the Wind, and Wuthering Heights, what would you recommend in today's market? It's been a while since I read a good historical romance. Teresa


----------



## Atunah

Well technically in todays world, they wouldn't be called a romance, but tragic love story or something like that. Historical Fiction also maybe? 

Since I don't read much of those, I am not sure who writes like that today, especially in historicals. 
I kind of have to have my Happy endings  

For some reason when I read classics though I don't mind the non HEA as much. Maybe its because they are classics so I look at them differently.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

cork_dork_mom said:


> Does anyone know of any time travel romances?


I LOVE Lynn Kurland's time travel romances. Well...I pretty much love anything by Lynn Kurland. She's been one of my favorite authors for years and years.

Erin Quinn has a really wonderful celtic trilogy (Haunting Beauty, Haunting Warrior, Haunting Desire) that's part time-travel part magick...just completely awesome...

I've heard good things about Gwyn Cready (her first book was called Tumbling Through Time, I think)...but I haven't read her, so, I'm not sure what they're like.

And then of course there's the classics from Jude Deveraux, which are still some of my absolute favorite romances years and years after I've read them: A Knight in Shining Armor, Remembrance, Legend.


----------



## Teresa Burrell

That's true they wouldn't be classified as romance today, but they were certainly some great love stories. Thanks for the input.


----------



## chipotle

Teresa Burrell, Gone with the Wind was my favorite book growing up as well! Rhett Butler is right up there with Derek Craven from Lisa Kleypas' Dreaming of You as my favorite hero.

I just finished Slightly Tempted, #4 in the the Mary Balogh Bedwyn family series, and it reminded me a bit of Gone with the Wind. Most of the book takes place in Brussels during the battle of Waterloo. It wasn't my fave in the Bedwyn series but the historical stuff was great. Plus I learned that the British troops referred to Napoleon as "Boney". 



If you liked Heathcliff then you might also like another tortured hero, Lord Ian, who has Asperger's Disease. I think this was the most unusual romance I've ever read plus it includes some suspense and is as steamy as the cover represents. It made #10 in the reader voting of the Top Romances of All Time by AAR.



I haven't read Flowers from the Storm yet but I'm looking forward to it. It is #6 in the AAR poll and the hero 
was in a mental asylum as the result of a stroke. I'm waiting to read it until I need a book with an emotional punch.


----------



## Atunah

Oh yes, definitely great love stories. I just don't think they make them like that anymore today, like everything else  

They had that Gothic feel to them that you just don't see much anymore. At least I haven't. 

I see Jude Deveraux mentioned. Maybe one day I can forgive her for what she did in A knight and shining armour, but I am not there yet.  . Just don't trust her now. Maybe down the line. Maybe. 

I read 2 of Lynn Kurland. Now that I know what to expect, I'll read more. But the slamming of the bedroom door loudly in my face was a bit, ummm wait  . I did like A Dance Through time, but didn't like Another Chance to Dream, which wasn't a Time travel though. I found that one too dreary. 
I can't really remember anything about A Dance through time, but on my list I gave it an A, so it must have been good  .
Its been a while and I read a lot so I forget. 

For some reason Lady Isabella's... is taking me a while to read. Not sure if its me and I am worn out, or if its the book. Lord Ian I plowed through. This is a bit more neutral.


----------



## Teresa Burrell

Thanks, Chipotle. I'll try Slightly Tempted. I know if I read Gone With the Wind for the first time today I would love it. I'm not so sure about Wuthering Heights. I truly enjoyed it back then, but the more I think about it, the more I'm not so sure it would bring me as much pleasure today. T


----------



## Tess St John

I never read as a child, not even the books we had to read in school! I missed out on so much!

Teresa...thanks for reminding me of Gone With the Wind and WH...although, I didn't read WH in school and we were supposed to! But I agree, I don't think of those as romances.

Cynthia, I've heard of Lynn Kurland...I will have to check her out!

Atunah, I think all books are different...each with their own unique feel...some easy to read, others not so much! I used to really not like actors who were in exceptional in an evil role, then I came to understand they were great actors...I wonder if I'll feel that way about books I didn't particularly care for now when I read them lol.

Chipolte...Derek is one of my favs too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No one has mentioned Karen Marie Moning and her Highlander series. There's a lot of time travel and parts of the books take place in the past. I read three of them. Kiss of the Highlander, Dark Highlander and Immortal Highlander. They got to be same ole' same ole' for me and I never read any more of them.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Margaret/Gertie! I have kinda felt that way with some authors, but there are a select few who never bore me. Not sure why that is...whether I like their writing so much, or they just speak to me. You know what I mean?


----------



## Tess St John

Anyone have historicals in your TBR pile? I have Julia Quinn's new one coming out soon.


----------



## Atunah

You mean like upcoming stuff? I made a shelf on Goodreads when I see stuff that is released in the next few months. Then for a few authors if the price is right on Amazon and there is a pre order, I go ahead and do that. Unfortunately, I been doing this less and less and the prices are getting too high to take that chance for auto pre order. 

I did add Quinn's new one to my list and its about the Smythe, smith whatever they called sisters I think.  . I wont pre order Quinn anymore, I didn't like the last 2 of her I read as much so I will wait until more reviews are in. Romantic times gave it 3 stars. I miss her wit from the early Bridgerton novels. 

I noticed a few brand new authors coming out too this spring/summer so I hope there is some good stuff there. 

Loretta Chase is coming with a new one too, a start to a new series. I liked the stuff I read from her so far. 
I will also get the 4th in the Wicked House of Rohan by Anne Stuart, I read the other ones. No pre order for Kindle yet or I would have gotten it. Publishers need to get on the ball there and put that pre order up right along with the paperback pre order. 

Also waiting on the Kindle pre order for Judith James upcoming The King's Courtesan. She is one of my new favorite authors. Loved Broken Wing and Highland Rebel. HR has one of the best Hero's ever. *sigh.


----------



## MLPMom

Shannon Hale also does historical type fiction for YA. I have read Goose Girl by her and it was pretty good. I have a few others of hers that are in my TBR pile. 

I read Lori Copeland recently as well and I like her book The Yellow Rose Bride.


----------



## chipotle

Tess St. John, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was fascinated by Derek Craven! 

Here are the historical romances on my TBR pile. First the library ebooks on my nook:



And some of the HRs waiting for me on my Kindle:


----------



## Atunah

Born in the Drainpipe Craven?  . He is still my number one Hero, if I had such a list. Once one reads that book, you start measuring all others by it, especially the Heroes. *sigh

And look at all those pretty colorful covers. No other genre gives me fuzzies like that just looking at covers. 

I just checked and those books you got from your library are not available at mine  . They only have a few Kleypas as Audiobooks which I can't do. I am no good at listening to books. Not since I was a child that is where I did it a lot. How odd. 

My library seems to have a decent amount of ebooks, but not many good romance novels. Mostly contempo stuff and suspense and chick lit. None of those appeal much to me.


----------



## Tess St John

Chipolte...Someone to watch over me is an older one of Lisa's she's re-released...I really liked that book!

Atanah...I agree...no covers excite me as much as the historical covers!

Derek was just so flawed...so soiled and he knew it!!  Love a man who knows who and what he is...no matter what that may be. I even enjoyed seeing him in the short call Somewhere My Hero (not sure if that's the right title) where his daughter was marrying Dr. Lindley (another yummy man). Sorry I could talk for hours about her men. I said somewhere...If a gun was to my head I would have to say CAM was my favorite, but I love all of them!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yes, I'm an ultimate historical romance fan because I've written 10 of them!    I started reading historical romance novels on the beach on summer break from school and haven't stopped since then.  One of my all-time favorites:  Island of the Swans by Ciji Ware.  Thanks so much to all of you for being so passionate about historical romance!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dan McGirt

I'm not a romance reader in general, but I _am_ a fan of Andrea Parnell's historical romances. Her first two books were "sexy gothics" : *Dark Splendor* and *Whispers at Midnight*. Both were set in colonial America (mid to late 1700s), in Georgia and Virginia respectively. First published by NAL/Onyx in the 1980s -- but that doesn't really matter for a historical, does it?  She's releasing them as ebooks now. I've linked to the Smashwords editions. They'll be in Kindle Store too in a few weeks.

*Dark Splendor:* http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45698
*Whispers at Midnight: *http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45911

Both very compelling stories, lots of intrigue ... and I'd say that even if Andrea Parnell wasn't [full disclosure ] my mother! Mom's excited to have her books available to readers again, so if you enjoy historicals/gothics, please take a look!


----------



## CJArcher

Tess St John said:


> Derek was just so flawed...so soiled and he knew it!! Love a man who knows who and what he is...no matter what that may be. I even enjoyed seeing him in the short call Somewhere My Hero (not sure if that's the right title) where his daughter was marrying Dr. Lindley (another yummy man). Sorry I could talk for hours about her men. I said somewhere...If a gun was to my head I would have to say CAM was my favorite, but I love all of them!


And the heroine (eek, can't recall her name right now) was PERFECT for him. Opposites on so many levels but so right for each other deep down. I love that book too.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Miriam...Ciji Ware, I will check her out and congrats on 10 books!  Wow.

Dan, Andrea Parnell is your mom, how nice...thanks for chiming in. I will look into her books!

CJ...I think her name was Sara...is that right?  I always thought it was poetic how he called her an angel and he was so much like a devil!


----------



## Jud

maryjf45 said:


> Mary Balogh, Julia Quinn, and Eloisa James are consistently entertaining. Johanna Lindsey's historicals are good. Victoria Alexander is fine. Georgette Heyer has some good ones, I really liked "Cotillion". Don't forget Victoria Holt.


I love all of those. I cut my teeth on Rosemary Rogers and Katherine Woodweiss. Next came Johanna's and Mary Balogh. There's so many great historical authors.

I adore Julia Quinn's.


----------



## chipotle

I really liked Cam Rohan (Mine Till Morning) and his former employer Sebastian, Lord St. Vincent (Devil in Winter) but there is no one like Derek Craven (Dreaming of You). Born in a drainpipe, worked as a chimney sweep and grave robber as a child and pulled himself out of the gutter (or should I say drainpipe LOL) with no help from anyone. Then an innocent country miss/novelist (Sara Fielding - I looked it up )comes wandering along and ... saves his life! I just loved that book and I agree, they were perfect for each other. 

Dreaming of You made number two of all time historical romances on the AAR list but personally I think it should be number one. Now I'm off to find that short story that features Derek.


----------



## Atunah

I finally found the story with Craven's daughter. Its in here along with 2 others.


----------



## Tess St John

Jud, I've never heard of Rosemary Rogers, thanks for mentioning her.

Chipolte...I know what you mean--I love St. Vincent (absolutely loved him--by far my favorite of the Wallflower series).

Atunah, thanks, that's the book! Oh, and Julia Quinn's story in that book is about Belle's brother's HEA! Loved that story too!

I swear I could talk about historicals all the time! I need to broaden my reading spectrum too, and read some of these everyone has suggested. I only need 100 more hours a day!

Oh and I don't think anyone has mentioned Teresa Medeiros...I loved _Yours Until Dawn _ and really liked _After Midnight _ and _The Vampire Who Loved Me_.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks for the link! I sure hope I get a big Amazong gift card for my birthday cause I found A LOT that I NEED  

I so love historical romances - watched the Royal Wedding today and felt transported back in time.


----------



## Atunah

I stayed up all night to watch the wedding, and the horses, the uniforms, the dresses, the hats  . Splendid. 

Now I can't go to sleep during the day.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, I didn't get to watch any of the wedding...here I go looking on line for snippets!!! Thanks for the reminders, ladies.


----------



## Adria Townsend

Nice to see how many replies are here.  The historical romance thread over on Amazon is not very active.  I guess we're all out reading...


----------



## Tess St John

JS, I don't know what thread you're talking about on Amazon? I did join some Goodreads threads!

Is anyone here a Sabrina Jeffries fan? I read one book and liked it, but didn't all in love with it...Just wondering if I'm missing out on some of her other books.


----------



## Atunah

I had to check my spread sheet printout, I read 3 of Sabrina Jeffries and marked them as A-B's so I must have liked them  

Looks like I read the first in 3 different series, The Pirate Lord, Never Seduce a Scroundrel, The Truth about Lord Stoneville. 

I would be lost without my alphabetical list I read so many books. I also just recently discovered Goodreads and its a huge help to keep all books read and TBR in order. But I still like to have my printout for quick checking. 

I think she is probably talking about the Historical Romance forum on Amazon, its much more quiet then the Romance Forum. There is lots of talk about historicals on the regular romance forum so its just in one place there. I found some crazy interesting recommendations there.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks Atunah, I'll have to check out these forums at Amazon. I've never heard of them!

Thanks for the heads-up on other Jeffries' books...


----------



## Tess St John

I have Lorraine Heath's Passion of a Wicked Earl in my TBR pile next. Anyone read this one yet??


----------



## Atunah

Not yet, its on my TBR list that has 1800 books on it  . I obviously don't own all of those yet. I see its the first in her newer series and I checked my list and I only read one of hers so far, a little older "A Duke of her own". I do remember liking it. 

I just have such a huge list of TBR and a huge list of authors I still need to try, I end up reading one and then move on and if I am lucky to remember, I'll go back at some point.  

Passions of a Wicked Earl does seem to get good reviews on Goodreads and I think I'll be moving this up on my TBR just because.


----------



## Tess St John

1800?  Wow, Atunah!

I think I have a hundred here at home to read and another 25 on my kindle...I don't think I'll ever catch up with you, girl!


----------



## Atunah

I don't actually have all those, its just my Bucket list. Romance books I want to read before I die  . I guess some have a TBR list, I have this. 

I buy them as I move them to the up next shelf on Goodreads. Problem is, I keep finding books to add to my Bucket list so I better live a very very long time, or I'll be royally peeved if I can't read all those books before I turn up my toes  

Someone better throw my Kindle in the casket with me


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> I had to check my spread sheet printout, I read 3 of Sabrina Jeffries and marked them as A-B's so I must have liked them


Hi Atunah! Want to hear something wild? Sabrina and I went to school together in 7th and 8th grade in Bangkok, Thailand--and we both became historical romance writers!

Here's a heads-up for you.  Ever see the classic movie/musical Camelot with Vanessa Redgrave and Franco Nero (famous lovers in real life) and recall the song, "The Lusty Month of May?" For the entire lusty month of May, THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is on sale for 99 cents! This is a most wonderful group of historical romance fans so I wanted you to be the very first to know.

And yes, I got up at 2 a.m. to watch the royal wedding and loved every minute of it. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...a book bucket list...I LOVE IT!

That's cool you and Sabrina Jefferies went to school together in BANGKOK!


----------



## Atunah

Oh how small this world is Miriam. Cool that you went to school with Sabrina Jeffries and you both ended up writing Historicals.


----------



## Harry Craig

I enjoy love stories set in historical periods.  One of my favorites is Trevanian's Summer of Katya.


----------



## Adria Townsend

Tess St John said:


> JS, I don't know what thread you're talking about on Amazon? I did join some Goodreads threads!
> 
> Is anyone here a Sabrina Jeffries fan? I read one book and liked it, but didn't all in love with it...Just wondering if I'm missing out on some of her other books.


Hi! I mean the discussion threads that come up below a book title when you're at a book page on Amazon-when you scroll all the way down. The romance forum is very active, but the historical romance isn't as lively. I'll check out Goodreads. Thanks for the tip. 
JS


----------



## Atunah

Oh I just finished 

last night. I absolutely loved loved it. Adored it, I stayed up until 3 am to finish it. I am in love with the Heroine, the Hero

Sigh, perfect book, perfect romance. Just perfect *sigh. On my favorites of all time list now. 
Its the 3rd in the series, I loved the first one too, liked the 2nd one a lot, but the 3rd one, Swoon 

And now I am reading 


I am a third on and I love it already. The Hero reminds me a little of Derek Craven, the from the gutter to riches kind of thing and the layers upon layers in his person.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Atunah said:


> Oh I just finished
> 
> last night. I absolutely loved loved it. Adored it, I stayed up until 3 am to finish it. I am in love with the Heroine, the Hero
> 
> Sigh, perfect book, perfect romance. Just perfect *sigh. On my favorites of all time list now.
> Its the 3rd in the series, I loved the first one too, liked the 2nd one a lot, but the 3rd one, Swoon
> 
> And now I am reading
> 
> 
> I am a third on and I love it already. The Hero reminds me a little of Derek Craven, the from the gutter to riches kind of thing and the layers upon layers in his person.


Atunah, I have to gush with you, because Sarah Maclean's ELEVEN SCANDALS was absolutely awesome. I've enjoyed all her books, but this one tops them all and is definitely on my favorites list as well. I want to re-read it already! *happy sigh*

And Lorraine Heath's IN BED WITH THE DEVIL is another one of my faves. Lorraine Heath has been an auto-read of mine for years. I also really loved JUST WICKED ENOUGH, so if you haven't read that one yet, you must!


----------



## Tess St John

Harry, I've never heard of Trevanian's Summer of Katya, but I will definitely look it up.

Thanks, JS, I went by and will try to go again to find my way around.

Atunah, I have a feeling you're going to make my TBR list as long as yours!  LOL.

Cynthia, do you read Lorraine Heath's contemps as well? I've never read her historicals, but I will be reading Passions of a Wicked Earl soon.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Tess...have you read the Maryjanice Davidson vampire series? It is not strictly romance but is super-funny! I laughed out loud in a few parts!


----------



## Tess St John

Oh cool, Tamara Rose...sounds great. I've not read too many Vampire books, but I will definitely look that up!!!! I love humorous anything!


----------



## gina1230

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> Tess...have you read the Maryjanice Davidson vampire series? It is not strictly romance but is super-funny! I laughed out loud in a few parts!


I've been listening to this series, and I laughed all the way through the first two books. The narrator does a great job and enhances the book, IMO.


----------



## Tess St John

Tamara and Gina...what's the first book in the series?

And have you read anything by Jennifer Crusie?  I'm a huge fan. I sat in an airport laughing at Welcome To Temptation, I know people thought I was nuts!


----------



## gina1230

Tess St John said:


> Tamara and Gina...what's the first book in the series?
> 
> And have you read anything by Jennifer Crusie? I'm a huge fan. I sat in an airport laughing at Welcome To Temptation, I know people thought I was nuts!


Undead and Unwed is the first book in the Undead series.

I've read a few books by Jennifer Crusie, Welcome to Temptation and Fast Women. My favorite so far, though, is Bet Me.


----------



## Tess St John

Gina, I know so many people loved Bet Me...and it is probably my least favorite of JC's books (but I still enjoyed it...I just love her writing style)...So amazing how everyone has such different tastes. 

Thanks for letting me know about Undead and Unwed!


----------



## Atunah

Finished "In bed with the Devil" and loved it. I am trying to throw in a contempo right now, its a Anne Stuart Black Ice. I figured I try. But my love is always Historicals. I read a couple of the Crusie including Bet Me, and although there were nice, I just find contempo stuff to "chick- litty" for me. I don't care about modern women whining about their weight and all that "realistic" stuff.

I guess I want to go away and that is why I love historicals more than anything.

So once I finish the Anne Stuart Contempo, here are some that are in my reading next list.



That is a small section of my read next list , I should be busy for a while, don't you think. I reserve the right to change to order of my up next list at any time and to insert newly found recommendations first.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I know what you mean. I want to be transported to another place and time most of the time too and I think that's why I love historicals so much!

What an impressive array of books you have coming up. I need to get on my list. I have my hundred here, so I'll be busy too, but not as busy as you! LOL.


----------



## CJArcher

That's a lot of books, Atunah.  You have great reading tastes  

I too prefer historicals over contemps.  I think it's the escapist factor but also I think the romance is more intense in an historical setting.  There are so many more reasons why a hero and heroine can't be together in history that I find the conflicts more believable.  Although I do enjoy the odd Crusie here and there although Bet Me wasn't my favourite of hers.  Fast Women was great.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, those books should get me through a month  . I forgot I also have to lendable books I need to accept first so those have to be worked in. 

I do think there is something about not reading about blackberries, high heels and short skirts, pickup lines at the local bar. 
I mean who wants to read about some over the top high powered attorney chick breaking a nail, when you can be swept away by a Duke a Pirate, a Rogue a Captain, a Born in a Drainpipe hero.  

You are right about the conflicts. I mean in Contempo there aren't any taboos much anymore, unless you area Greek Typhoons pregnant viriginal Bride to be that is  

I try to imagine how life might have been then. People always talk about the lack of baths, I think my main problem would have been the lack of underwear   . At least at some point women got to wear something, but still with a huge slit in there so it might as well have been nothing. No panties   . And riding side saddle, I mean what the heck  .


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tess St John said:


> Atunah, I know what you mean. I want to be transported to another place and time most of the time too and I think that's why I love historicals so much!
> 
> What an impressive array of books you have coming up. I need to get on my list. I have my hundred here, so I'll be busy too, but not as busy as you! LOL.


Wow, I'm impressed, too!  I'm so glad to see one of my books on your list, Atunah--THE PAGAN'S PRIZE. I loved writing that book, which is set in medieval Russia. That's why I wrote historical romance, to be transported to another place and time.

Has anyone been watching Game of Thrones and seen Khal Drogo?!!!? Talk about a historical romance hero! He reminds me of Rurik in THE PAGAN'S PRIZE though Rurik is a Viking and blond. Oh my goodness...be still my heart. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## gina1230

Historicals are my all-time favorite reads, followed closely by paranormals.  But every now and then, I've just gotta throw something else in to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Atunah

I do that too gina, I palate cleans. My preferred method is a dose of Rourke for that  . I am still trying to find Paranormals I like. I did like "Soulless" and of course it still has enough Historical for me in it.  . I also have the Iron Duke on my wish list.

There are some Paranormal series I read and still want to read, I just spread them out in between my Historicals.


----------



## gina1230

Rourke


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> You are right about the conflicts. I mean in Contempo there aren't any taboos much anymore, unless you area Greek Typhoons pregnant viriginal Bride to be that is


 



Atunah said:


> I try to imagine how life might have been then. People always talk about the lack of baths, I think my main problem would have been the lack of underwear  . At least at some point women got to wear something, but still with a huge slit in there so it might as well have been nothing. No panties  . And riding side saddle, I mean what the heck .


Yeah, history is a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. I like my baths and my women's rights too much


----------



## Tess St John

Oh...I should clarify too...I couldn't have lived in another place and time. I couldn't live without indoor plumbing!

I get on trends of what I read. I read a few historicals, then a few contempts...I just have to have a humorous book here and there and a mystery/supsense! I do like to change it up a lot!


----------



## Tess St John

I've heard tale that when the wind was not in a favorable direction, the castles and homes reeked!  I just couldn't imagine.  I would have to go outside on those days and with my allergies, I would have been sick all the time. As it was I was a pretty sick kid. So I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have survived childhood back then.


----------



## jabeard

London during the the summer during the Georigan era (typically considered more 'genteel') smelled like . . . well there is a good reason all the rich folk fled for the country. 

Bad sanitation + horse based transportation doesn't equal a good smelling town.


----------



## chipotle

I think I could read 100% contemporaries but there is something about historical romances that requires a break. I also have to read something else occasionally because I need a break from hearing about carriages and waltzes and the latest scandal in the ton. 

I figure out the next ebook to read on my nook by when they are due back at the library and it looks like my next historical romance is Connie Brockway's All Through the Night which is due in 4 days. I'm looking forward to it because it is my first book by her and it is number 90 on the AAR's list of best 100 romances.


----------



## Atunah

I think I read 6 of Connie Brockway's, but I haven't read All through the Night yet. I like the description. Sigh, another one to add to my up next list  

And this is why my bucket list is closing in on 2000 books  

Yeah, the smell was probably not very pleasant then. But I do think that if that is all you know, its not as bad as it would be for us to go back in time. I think we get used to certain conditions, not knowing better. Same with Hygiene. We as today people could not imagine, but then that is all one knew and dealt with. 

Beside the lack of panties, my main issue would be Dental care. Having had a lot of treatment all I can think of is Oh the pain  

If I had lived then with the teeth I have in this life, I would not have any left in my mouth  . They would have just pulled them. Imagine the first experimental root canals   . I have 8 of those in modern times. 

But I keep coming back to the breeze um down there


----------



## Tess St John

OOOHHH, Atunah, the teeth issue...didn't think about that. I too have had tons of work on my mouth (and I need work now)...I'd have gone crazy. 

I've read one book by SB and really like it...let us know how you like the on you're reading, Chipotle.

Yep, JA, I'm pretty sure I would have just lived in the country all the time! lol.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> But I keep coming back to the breeze um down there


 

And the corsets! Those things look like torture.

I've been meaning to read one of Connie Brockway's. I'll add All Through The Night to my list too.


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> I've been lurking a little bit on this thread, and I'm finally going to post. I love historicals, anything from 1800 on, and some of my favorite authors are Lisa Kleypas, Julia Quinn, Loretta Chase, Amanda Quick.... I could go on, and on, and on.
> 
> So. That being said, I just picked up Lydia Dare's first three books - they're paranormal Regency romances, with werewolves. I discovered that - shockingly enough - I love werewolves! Who knew? So can you ladies and gents recommend any werewolf Regency-ish romances that are good? I mean, is there a paranormal Lisa Kleypas or Loretta Chase? I don't much care for vamps, but I like the shifters.


Hi T.L. Have you read Gail Carriger's Soulless? It has werewovles and a few vamps and is set in Victorian England. It's been suggested that it's steampunk but I don't really agree with that tag for this particularly book. It is a great read though, I highly recommend it as a paranormal historical.


----------



## Tess St John

YES, Atunah...I'm pretty sure a corset would be torture (I wore a girdle in my yonger days and hated it, I can't imagine being tied into something tightly!)

I'm so glad you posted, TL (btw, those are my daughter's initials). I too love a lot of the authors on your list. 

CJ, thanks for suggesting some shapeshifter books...I've not read any historical shapeshifters.


----------



## gina1230

T.L. Haddix said:


> So. That being said, I just picked up Lydia Dare's first three books - they're paranormal Regency romances, with werewolves. I discovered that - shockingly enough - I love werewolves! Who knew? So can you ladies and gents recommend any werewolf Regency-ish romances that are good? I mean, is there a paranormal Lisa Kleypas or Loretta Chase? I don't much care for vamps, but I like the shifters.


I just realized I have _A Certain Wolfish Charm_ on my Kindle already. I may have to bump that up on my reading list. I'm not aware of any other Regency weres.


----------



## CaitLondon

Not too much on Regencies, but love Vikings, etc. and westerns.


----------



## Tess St John

Gina, let me know how you like that book. 

CaitLondon, I'm not sure I've read Vikings ever...which ones do you read


----------



## chipotle

I'm also intrigued by Viking romances; honestly I didn't even know such a thing existed! Recommendations please!

I decided to forego the Connie Brockway after reading the first chapter and I read Julia Quinn's Brighter Than the Sun instead. I need light stuff right now but I'll get to it later.

I did grab the ebook version of Where's My Hero at the library so I'm looking forward to more Derek Craven!


----------



## Atunah

I read a couple of Sandra Hill's Viking stories and I liked them. They are more on the funnier side, at least the ones I read. I can't recall reading any others though. As many Historicals I read you would think I'd come across more of those.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh Chipolte...Dr. Lindley...yum. And Belle's brother's story is in that book too...the two sisters story!  Loved those novellas. And they are very light!

Thanks, Atunah...I will look for the Viking Stories...I'm intrigued after watching Train My Dragon...what a sweet cartoon movie!

TL...Johanna Lindsey, really? I had no idea.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

T.L. Haddix said:


> I want to say Johanna Lindsey has a few Viking books. Not sure what her titles would be. Also, Elizabeth Lowell had a medieval series that I want to say had Vikings.
> 
> So I'm out of luck pretty much with the historical werewolves? Daggone it. I was afraid of that.


She does. The ones I remember are Fires of Winter, Hearts Aflame (one of my favorite JL), and...oh shoot I don't remember the title of the other one but I know the son/brother Selig had his own story as well.

T.L. - Actually, there are quite a few historical werewolf series. I haven't read any of them but I have one on my TBR pile - Moon Awakening by Lucy Monroe which is a Scottish historical. And I know I've seen a few more mentioned in other places. I think there was a topic in one of my Goodreads groups about it. I'll try and tack it down and add more if I find it.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

Sorry for the double post but I found the historical werewolves, unfortunately there weren't very many listed but here's what I found:

Touch of the Wolf by Susan Krinard
The Dark One: The Wild Wulfs of London by Rhonda Thompson - I think this might be the second one but I couldn't find a first one. There seems to be four in the series according to Goodreads. Regency period. 
Certain Wolfish Charm by Lydia Dare. Another Regency.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much, Sandrae!  I had no idea Lucy Monroe wrote Scottish historicals.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

Tess St John said:


> Thanks so much, Sondrae! I had no idea Lucy Monroe wrote Scottish historicals.


No problem  I'm pretty sure there are a few more books in that series and they all have good ratings on Goodreads. The first one has been on my TBR pile forever but the pile just keeps growing! At least I won't be without a good book to read for a long time, LOL.


----------



## geniebeanie

I love to read about King Henry the eight, Marie Antonette, The Russian Revolution ,got hooked with Dr. Zhivago.


----------



## Miriam Minger

T.L. Haddix said:


> And Miriam, that is very cool - Sabrina Jeffries, no kidding? I've seen Courtney Milan hanging about these parts, and yes - had a fan "OMG!" moment. As to your own stuff, Miriam - are you Regency-ish or medieval?


I just saw this post, T.L., so apologies for the delay in answering. Five of my historical romances are medievals: Twin Passions (Viking!), Captive Rose (Crusades), The Pagan's Prize (Vikings in Russia!), Wild Angel (medieval Ireland), and Wild Roses (sequel to Wild Angel).

So for all you Viking fans out there, Twin Passions and The Pagan's Prize will be just your goblet of mead! 

Two of my other 5 historicals are Regency era: Secrets of Midnight and the sequel, My Runaway Heart. My other 3 are A Hint of Rapture (Scotland in 1746), Stolen Splendor (mid 1700s in Vienna, Austria), and Defiant Impostor (pre-Revolution Tidewater Virginia).

Thanks for asking! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> OOOHHH, Atunah, the teeth issue...didn't think about that. I too have had tons of work on my mouth (and I need work now)...I'd have gone crazy.


Ahhh, teeth. I was watching The Tudors on DVD last night and all the main characters teeth were dazzling white....very jarring. I suppose accuracy isnt what The Tudors is about, ....which begs the question why authors dont mention bad teeth more often, when describing characters....


----------



## drenee

I have a love/hate relationship with this thread.  My wish list is growing like crazy, but my hours in the day to read are not.
deb


----------



## CJArcher

Grace Elliot said:


> Ahhh, teeth. I was watching The Tudors on DVD last night and all the main characters teeth were dazzling white....very jarring. I suppose accuracy isnt what The Tudors is about, ....which begs the question why authors dont mention bad teeth more often, when describing characters....


Lol, The Tudors isn't the most historically accurate show out there but it does have good eye candy 

My villains often have bad teeth or sometimes they're just missing altogether! Not sure if mentioning one's hero has yellowing teeth will work well in historical romance though.


----------



## Tess St John

Grace...I guess I like a tad less historically accurate about some things... please have the men with perfect teeth!  I don't even want him with an overbite. LOL.

CJ, I would think not!

drenee--I couldn't agree with you more!

Miriam, thanks for answering TL's question.

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!


----------



## Adria Townsend

I'm getting a kick out of the teeth discussion.  My historical is set in the Black Forest.  I love the idea of kings and castles, but oh my gosh, the living conditions--yuck!  I keep the reality to a minimum....  Before I settled on the sword for the cover, I was searching for pix or engravings of kings, but they were so unattractive!  Finally I just went with the symbol of power...
J. S.


----------



## Tess St John

TL...Is Amanda Quick Jayne Ann Krentz For some reason I want to say yes...

JS, Swords are a great show of power!

I'm reading a book...and I hate to talk bad about an author, so I won't, but it's maudlin! She sits by her ailing family member's side, then the family member dies...the she sleeps for five days in mourning...she wakes to only mourn some more. This should never have the title it does for the book it is!  I'm a bit teed off, but I do like the hero...but this wimpy woman has to go! I'm battling whether to finish it or not! Opinions??


----------



## kellymcclymer

Atunah said:


> I am a huge historical romance fan. I prefer those set in Europe. I am not much into the americana and western ones. Not sure why, maybe because I am from Europe myself.


Mary Jo Putney does lovely non-American and non-England settings. The Wild Child and The China Bride leap to mind, but she has quite a few others.


----------



## gina1230

Tess St John said:


> I'm reading a book...and I hate to talk bad about an author, so I won't, but it's maudlin! She sits by her ailing family member's side, then the family member dies...the she sleeps for five days in mourning...she wakes to only mourn some more. This should never have the title it does for the book it is! I'm a bit teed off, but I do like the hero...but this wimpy woman has to go! I'm battling whether to finish it or not! Opinions??


I have a large TBR pile so if I don't like a book, out it goes, and on to the next.


----------



## Tess St John

Yep, I'm with you, Gina...I too have a huge TBR pile (not as huge as Atuhah's, but I'm getting there)...I think I'll go through and just read the dialog...I usually do that if I'm not liking the endless boring (or maudlin) description. 

Kelly, I think this is third time I've heard The Wild Child in a week...gotta check that out!


----------



## Atunah

Oh I loved "The Wild Child". I gave it a A+ on my data sheet  . Funny thing, I read 8 Mary Jo Putney's so far and according to my files, I gave all of them A's. I rate with A-, A and A+. That gives me more rating options. "The Rake" was a good one too by her. 

Don't waste your time on a book you just don't even want to read. I slogged through one a while back until I finally had enough and just skimmed so I could at least see how it ends. I have to know that at least, no matter how bad


----------



## Tess St John

Yep, me too, Atunah...I like to know how stories end.


----------



## Tess St John

Let me know how you like it, TL...looks interesting!


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

I'm with so many others here. If a book isn't doing it for me, I start skimming. I rarely (although not unheard of) put a book down without at least reading the ending, but I will skim through.


----------



## Tess St John

Yep, done with the book...I went on Goodreads to see the reviews and some people loved it...but most people agreed with my 'too maudlin' comment!


----------



## Atunah

Grace Burrowes The Heir is only 89 cents today . I totally loved this one so snap it up while its that cheap.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> Grace Burrowes The Heir is only 89 cents today . I totally loved this one so snap it up while its that cheap.


Awesome! Just found two of her books, one for .99 and one for .89. YAY! I'm loving these threads... now if only I could waive my magic wand to get my house clean & laundry done so I have more time to read! And oh yea, never depleting amount on the ol' Amazon gift card!


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Grace Burrowes The Heir is only 89 cents today . I totally loved this one so snap it up while its that cheap.


Thank you for the recommendation. I bought it and look forward to reading it.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> Awesome! Just found two of her books, one for .99 and one for .89. YAY! I'm loving these threads... now if only I could waive my magic wand to get my house clean & laundry done so I have more time to read! And oh yea, never depleting amount on the ol' Amazon gift card!


The Heir is a wonderful book! What else did you find of hers for .99? I only find The Heir and a pre-order for June at $5.59 (for kindle anyway).


----------



## Atunah

That is what I was wondering, I already pre ordered her "Soldier", but I think that is all she has.


----------



## Atunah

I thought it would be fun to list books we are planning to buy, or have pre ordered. 
I just kind of started the pre ordering, its kind of fun . I also won a $50 GC from Lendle.me so I went to town 

Here are the books I pre ordered so far.

        
     

There are some that I am still waiting for the clickety link to appear on Amazon like Judith James new one. I loved Broken Wing and The Highland Rebel by her and will be reading the Libertine's Kiss soon. So far "The King's Courtesan" is only listed as a paperback pre order. That is why I have a shelf on Goodreads where I add all the books coming up that I might be interested in and then when I want to pre order I also put them on the pre order shelf. I need some organisation help with all these books or I'll go insane 

eta: I don't even know if it does any good putting in the Kindleboard links on pre orders. Do they count once they come available? I have no clue


----------



## chipotle

Thanks Atunah! I wasn't even aware the third book in the series by Jennifer Ashley was available. I can only hope it is as good as Lord Ian. I'm off to grab The Many Sins of Lord Cameron.


----------



## Tess St John

Great activity this morning!  I've never heard of Grace Burrowes, Atuhah (and great list, btw!). Thanks for the heads up, Corkadork, I'm off with Tatiana and Crebeil to look for the book. TL, vacuuming will have to wait! Chipolte...you must have enjoyed the first two if you're going back for the third of Ms. Ashley's--I'll check her out today too!


----------



## chipotle

Yes Tess St. John, I think The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie by Jennifer Ashley is in my top ten of all time although I found Lord Ian, well... maddening! Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage was good but it was one of those books where you just want to grab the hero and heroine and scream, "Just talk to each other you lunkheads!!!" LOL

I've never heard of Grace Burrowes either Atunah! I will check her out. It looks like the new Julia Quinn Smith-Smythe book will be available at the end of this month. I just hope one of the characters will be reading a book about someone getting pecked to death by pigeons.


----------



## Atunah

The thing that grabbed me about The Heir-Grace Burrowes was that we got the hero's side. I mean usually most novels are from the perspective of the heroine. But in this book, you get a real sense of what makes the hero tick. It was different in that way. 
I was impressed with her first effort that I pre ordered her next one without much thought. 

I loved Lord Ian, liked Isabella's story and I hope Cameron's is good. 

I am also waiting to pre order Sarah Macleans new start of a series. Her lates is one of my favorite of all times and that was teh 3rd in the series so I have high hopes there. 

I just finished To love a Thief by Mia Marlowe and It was ok, I didn't love it though. I borrowed it and I am glad as the Kindle version is like 9.52. It just never clicked for me. 

Started Courtney Milans Trial by Desire and like it a lot already. I read the prequel to it and love it too. I do like the way she writes. Very alive characters. I think that is what is important to me as a reader. I need to be able to care about the characters, feel their pain, feel their joy. 

I am pretty easy to please though  

I absolutely love the magic that you feel when you pick up a book and you realize its a good one. There is just nothing like it is there.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, thanks Chipolte...I've been looking for Julia's book!!!  Can't wait! (and I too don't like a h/h who don't communicate),

Atunah, girl, I gotta go by your goodreads page and see how many book are on your shelf! And I agree, there is nothing better than realizing you're reading a great book--a book that transports you to another place and time! That's what I read for...the escape. I have a wonderful life, but every once in a while I want to live in someone else's world!


----------



## Miriam Minger

T.L. Haddix said:


> Miriam, thanks - I d/l'd a sample of one of your books - don't have the kindle in front of me right now or I'd say which one - and am looking forward to trying it.


Hope you enjoy it, T.L.!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Since I have to wait until the end of the month for JQ's new one, I'll be reading a few on my TBR shelf...The first will be Seduce Me, by Robyn DeHart. Has this been mentioned yet? Has anyone read it?


----------



## Atunah

I was just going to say I never heard of Robyn DeHart, but a look at my Goodreads shelf tells me I send a sample to my Kindle at some point and moved it to the up next shelf.  

I am really loving Goodreads to keep track of about anything. I have a shelf where I put every book I send a sample to my Kindle at any point. 

Keeps me from having a stack of paper scraps on my desk with all my notes


----------



## VioletVal

I read _Seduce Me_ and really enjoyed it. It has both adventure and romance.


----------



## chipotle

That is another good subject Atunah - how does everyone else keep track of what they read? I did try Goodreads but it seemed to take me really long to keep track of stuff. It took me days just to add in my cookbook list. Now for my cookbook list, I finally just went to Shelfari and quickly imported everything from my Amazon purchases. I still have to go back and add in manually the cookbooks I didn't purchase through Amazon.

For romances I just keep a computer file with all the books I read each year and a basic rating for each book. I started in 2010 so I can go back each year and figure out what I have read. I also keep the DNF (did not finish) listings with the reason why in the same file. 

I keep a file of authors I don't want to read again although those are mostly contemporary romance authors. This file is less important now than I'm reading mostly library ebooks. It used to annoy me a lot when I bought a new book by an author I didn't like previously.  I'm more likely to give the author another try with a library ebook.

I also have a little notebook near the computer with new authors and books I want to try. I'll jot books down when I read recommendations here or lists of RITA award winners but my main source of TBR books is from the romance reader/review blogs I like.


----------



## Atunah

Glad I am not the only list lady . I have a notebook and I basically write down the title, author and a short commentary and the rating as soon as I finish the book. Then when I put all the data into my spreadsheets, I don't have to rack my brain at the details. . I do them in like monthly and since I try to read about 15 books a month, I need to jolt it down right away. Stuff seems to fall out of my brain quicker now then when I was in my 20's.

I print my spreadsheet out every couple of months or so and its only books I read on Kinde for now so about 400 since end of 2008.

I still have some notes around the desk, but I prefer somehow Goodreads to Shelfari, even though I started with Shelfari. I think its the shelfs. They are like my place holder. If someone mentions a book somewhere and it sounds interesting, I can just quickly add it to a recommendation shelf on goodreads and go back later when I have time.

Its also fun to look at others shelfs, especially those that keep one for each trope.

I don't have access to library ebooks yet. I mean I have access, but I can't read them yet until they allow it on Kindle. I can't read books on anything backlit with my eyes. I also don't see a large list of romance on my local library, especially historicals. It seems to be mostly contempo and suspense stuff which I don't enjoy a whole lot.

*T.L.*, I did see that book of Sarah Maclean, but I am one of those weird ones that cannot ready YA books. I stay away from them, don't even want to look at them. Just not my thing. I did read the Twilight books and I think I filled my need of YA for the rest of my life . I am just not into reading about teenagers. I was glad when I made it through that time, I don't want to relive it . I am prejudice on that I admit. I just like some kind of tension in my romance and YA isn't going to get it done for me.

I can't even remember if they had that category when I was younger. I always just read adult books I think.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm a list maker, but I've never thought to list all the books I read. I don't think I can even think of them all. I put up some I remembered on Goodreads...although I'm not sure how to pull up lists there. Atunah and Chipolte, you ladies impress me! You're so organized!

Thanks, Violet, I'm glad you enjoyed it.

The Season, got it, TL.


----------



## ginaf20697

Here's the link for an Mac program I keep meaning to try. You can actually scan the barcodes so it's really easy to keep track.

http://www.delicious-monster.com/


----------



## CJArcher

I love keeping lists but don't do it as much as I used to these days for books I've read. Maybe that's because I don't read as much any more 



chipotle said:


> my main source of TBR books is from the romance reader/review blogs I like.


Chipotle, can you tell us which blogs you follow to find romance recs. I've found some great blogs but also some I just don't agree with their reviews.


----------



## Tess St John

Gina, I'm not a mac, but thanks for mentioning that here.

CJ, again, I respect anyone who makes lists! 

Has anyone read Jule Garwood's historicals?  I really liked The Wedding, that was the first book I read set in 1100 and violence kinda got to me, but her humor had me smiling through most of the book.


----------



## Tatiana

I've  read all of Julie Garwood's historicals.


----------



## Atunah

I been reading the Julie Garwood slowly as there aren't as many and she isn't writing Historicals anymore. Once they gone they gone so to speak  

I loved The Secret, its an enchanting book. Ransom is also great. Those are #1 and #2 in the Lairds series. 
I also enjoyed The Lion's Lady but I thougth Guardian Angel was just ok, didn't love it. Still better than most stuff out there for its Julie Garwood  

Another author I just recently found is Anne Gracie. Really love the 3 books I read of her so far.


----------



## chipotle

I've only read one Julie Garwood but I liked it - Castles. I need to read some more.

Here are the romance blogs I read - I don't always agree with the reviews either but I can generally tell from reading a review if it is the sort of subject matter I'm interested in.

All About Romance News and Commentary - http://www.likesbooks.com/blog/ Seems to have the most reviews

Dear Author - http://dearauthor.com/ Probably my favorite reviews although I'm not interested in the YA stuff

SBTB - http://www.smartbitchestrashybooks.com/index.php/ Funny, good industry info, LOVE the cover humor segments

True Romance (Borders) - http://bordersblog.com/trueromance/ Good author interviews

Gossamer Obsessions - http://gossamerobsessions.blogspot.com/ Hilarious, especially the Romance Convention Checklist

Let me know if you know of any other good ones!


----------



## ginaf20697

Don't forget http://www.mrsgiggles.com/

She has a low tolerance for the stupid which I like.


----------



## CJArcher

Chipotle, thanks for the blog recs. There's 2 on your list that I didn't know about so I'll go and check them out. Dear Author is also my favorite site too.



Atunah said:


> Another author I just recently found is Anne Gracie. Really love the 3 books I read of her so far.


Anne Gracie's books are delightful. I highly recommend them too.


----------



## gina1230

T.L. Haddix said:


> I like the layout of shelfari much better than Goodreads. I get so confused on Goodreads - but I'm going to make a concerted effort to try. I also have software called Book Collector that I found before I discovered GR and SF. It's a database you can load your books into, or rather list the books you've read. Anyhow, you can export from BC into GR and SF. It's not uber-easy, but it's not too difficult, either, if this technopeasant can figure it out.


I use Book Collector too and love it. I keep all the books I own or have read on this. I also use FictFact to track my series.


----------



## Tess St John

Tatiana...I think I need to read more of them!

I understand, Atunah, you want to savor them!

Oh, I read Castles, chipolte...loved it!

Gina, I've never heard of Mrs. Giggles, but I her name kinda brings a smile to my face!

I haven't tried Shelfari, TL...I'll have to check it out.

CJ, I'll be checking those blogs too!


----------



## Tess St John

I was going through putting books on my Goodreads' shelf and came across Christina Dodd's books.  Is In My Wildest Dreams...the story with Throckmorton and the gardener's daughter (was her name Celeste)? Espionage, secrets, and spies, oh my! I loved that story, but I'm not positive that was the title.


----------



## crebel

Eep! This thread has dropped to page 5 with no posts since the 14th - shameful!!

I just finished reading 

Loved it! I am almost finished with Steve Berry's "The Jefferson Key", and then the next HR on my list is


----------



## Atunah

No wonder I couldn't find the thread it was that far back 

I enjoyed "The Perfect Mistress" too.

I had to check, I read one of Marvelle's novels, Lord of Pleasure. I gave it an "A" so I liked it. It was quite steamy if I remember correctly, also more unusual theme then the usual Virgin/Lordling. Not that I mind that. . I like them all.

I am starting 


I loved the first one in the series so much 


I hope I like this one the same. Lover her writing I have to say.


----------



## Tess St John

Crebel, I tried to read one of VA's (the one with the beast in it...but I'm guessing he's the hero...I think that was VA?),  I couldn't get into that book for some reason and never picked another of hers up.


I've never read LH's historicals, Atunah, I'm off to read an excerpt.


----------



## ginaf20697

Betina Krahn's The Perfect Mistress is really good too.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I really love Laura Kinsale. Flowers from the Storm - Quaker heroine and Mad Mathematician Duke. Only Kinsale can think of such a thing, never mind make it work!


----------



## Tess St John

Krahn, I've never heard of that author...thanks, Gina.

I have heard of Kinsale, that will be my excerpt read today, thanks, Kelly.


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, Flowers from the Storm, I gave it 5 stars, A+, but I really really struggled with it, especially the heroine. But what makes this book so absolutely fascinating is the authors ability to get the reader inside the head of the Duke. Its quite spectacular I think, disturbing, depressing and hopeful at the same time. Emotional rollercoaster. It is NOT a fluff funny romance read, that is for sure. 

Never quite read anything like that before. The unfolding told, is not quite like a pretty origami, more like one of those messed up paperships I used to make


----------



## JRTomlin

I plead guilty to be a purist about historical accuracy but I did run into a historical time-travel/romance that even met my rather exacting standards on historical accuracy.

Sarah Woodbury's Footsteps in Time: A Time Travel Fantasy (The After Cilmeri Series Book One) is something that I can safely recommend on both sides of the romance/non-romance divide.


----------



## chipotle

I thought the Perfect Mistress was good but incredibly long - I remember groaning after about 3/4 of the book when several new characters showed up.



I just finished this one - I guess this was her first book? Not as amusing as her later books but pretty good.

I also read the first story in the Where's My Hero book involving Derek Craven's daughter. I didn't read the other stories in the book because it was an Adobe PDF library book with lots of formatting issues (broken up words at the beginning and end of lines).

Now I'm taking a break from HR; I just downloaded several library ebooks involving beach houses and summer vacations.


----------



## Miriam Minger

ginaf20697 said:


> Betina Krahn's The Perfect Mistress is really good too.


Betina Krahn is a wonderful writer and fellow (former) Minnesotan!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

I read Splendid years ago...Loved Alex, and really liked the next one, Belle's book. And I'm so sorry about the formatting with Where's my Hero...the last story in there is still in line with Splendid and Dancing in the Moonlight...it's Belle's brother's story...

And you all are making me seem less well read than I would like to think I am...lol. I have so many authors to read now!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## Atunah

So I finished 

Another 5 star, like the first one. I like it when characters stay true to what they were portrayed as in previous books. I am really looking forward to the rest of the series, but I want to savor it. Its that good.

now I started


1st book in Maiden Lane series.

Hero has long silver white hair, thats a new one for me . Love all of Elizabeth Hoyt's books.


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> I just picked up a bunch of Jillian Hunter books from the UBS, as well as some Catherine Anderson. I keep seeing her recommended on various forums, and they had a ton of her books. For cheap. I'm not sure if they're historical or contemporary, but suspect they're a mix of both. Shameful - I just glanced at the blurbs!
> 
> Anyhow, I'm off to check out that Delilah Marvelle book. That's a hot cover!


TA, Did you get the Delilah Marvelle book? If you did, I will be interested to hear what you think of it. It is not a cookie-cutter HEA romance. Without providing any spoilers, the couple have a technical HEA, but I just hated the way they got there. It is well written, but not a typical storyline. Medium-high heat in just a couple of places. I need to find something more lighthearted for my next read.


----------



## Mrs. K.

I love my historicals!

Diana Gabaldon is amazing but I think I'm ready to see her write about some other characters...after the next Outlander book, that is!

Just started:


Recently enjoyed:

 


Up next: more of the Bridgertons from Julia Quinn...I've loved the first three!


----------



## chipotle

I just wanted to post a link to this hilarious video with various romance authors discussing what they are currently reading including two HR authors - Sherry Thomas and Deanna Raybourne. I think Kristan Higgins (the future Mrs. Derek Jeter!) is so funny - I was impressed she kept a straight face. Make sure you watch the outtakes at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brBITUkGhTo&feature=player_embedded

"It's hot, it's humid, it's sticky, there are wood shavings... need I say more?" LOL


----------



## Tess St John

Too funny, Chipolte!

Mrs. K...I'm so jealous...I wish I was reading Dreaming of You for the first time! And I love the Bridgerton series!!!  I think When he was Wicked is my fav, although I truly enjoyed them all.

Crebel...sorry it wasn't one of your favs. 

TL...good for you.

Atunah...another one checked off your bucket list!


----------



## CJArcher

chipotle said:


> I just wanted to post a link to this hilarious video with various romance authors discussing what they are currently reading including two HR authors - Sherry Thomas and Deanna Raybourne. I think Kristan Higgins (the future Mrs. Derek Jeter!) is so funny - I was impressed she kept a straight face. Make sure you watch the outtakes at the end.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brBITUkGhTo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> "It's hot, it's humid, it's sticky, there are wood shavings... need I say more?" LOL


THis was hilarious. How did they keep straight faces?


----------



## Atunah

OMG that Video was histerical .

So I finished Wicked Intentions  and I loved it. I just love a tortured hero like that with "issues". Sigh. This one is quite erotic, in a really good way. Oh my 

I am now starting one I pre ordered and it was delivered yesterday. I don't usually do "blind" pre orders, this is the authors first book, but I thought what the heck. Apparently she is a friend of Julia Quinn and on the product page there is a exchange written between the two that is hysterically funny .
I have preordered 15 books that come out in the next month or two.

This is getting started today 


I am on a total Historical phase right now. I keep thinking I need to work in some Roarke in between, or try out some more Paranormal. I even glanced at a contemporary, but I went ehhh, I just don't feel like anything but Historicals at the moment. 
Going to research more tortured heroes also.


----------



## chipotle

Mrs. K, let us know what you thought of Dreaming of You and Derek Craven of course!

I don't know if everyone is familiar with the AAR Special Title Listings so I'll link here:

http://www.likesbooks.com/lists.html

You can find lists of romance novels about all sorts of topics such as Cross-Dressing, Sheikhs, Virginal Heroes, Cabins, etc. Although I'm pretty sure there is no novel that fits ALL those categories. LOL I've been looking through the list of funny romances and I don't think it has been updated since 2009 but there are still zillions of books to check out and they're separated by category - paranormal, Regency, etc. The special title listings are pretty interesting - who knew there were so many romance novels about pickpockets??


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that whole site is a wealth of data. I wish they would update more. I don't like the new reviews they been doing though, I guess they have different people now and some stuff they give really high rating too now makes me go  , and the same goes for some of the books they give lower ratings too. 

I do love the special titles though  

And le sigh, I wish I was reading "Dreaming of You" again for the first time. I am envious. Derek Craven, sigh.


----------



## Mrs. K.

chipotle said:


> Mrs. K, let us know what you thought of Dreaming of You and Derek Craven of course!


So far, she is just discovering what kind of man he is...and I'm definitely intrigued!


----------



## CathyQuinn

Ahh... My guilty pleasure, ever since I was a teen. :-D  I mostly read contemporary these days, since that's what I write - I don't feel confident enough to write historicals, I would mess up the details for sure! 

But in my reading I sneak in an historical romance every now and then, but prefer to go by recommendations by people I trust. So I will be reading this thread very carefully.


----------



## CaitLondon

Love anything but Regency, Victorian, etc. Love Viking books, especially, if well researched.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

"Outlander" by Diana Gabaldon... best historical romance... ever... in the history of books...  

Can't rave or gush enough. The whole series is good but "Outlander" was hands down the best!!!!

This book defies catagorizing. Even if  you're not a historical romance fan you'll enjoy this.

A warning though... once you start it you will forget to eat and your laundry will pile up because you won't be able to put it down.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, once I started Outlander I.could.not.stop. . The beginning was a bit well laid back I guess , but boy once the stones come, oh my. Non stop action at that point really. I wish later books were like that, but I always thought Outlander can stand as a standalone book just fine. It satisfies all Romance requirements I think.

I have started the Stefanie Sloane book and I am already loving it. I love when humor and wit are weaved into historicals.

Early on there is a scene where the Hero a Rogue, that is not invited to the decent events anymore, has to show his face at such an event for reasons.



> The crowd parted before him, too stunned to utter a greeting.
> " I am apparently Moses," he said under his breath, thinking it was a damned shame he hadn't been able to precede his visit with locusts and flies.


 

eta:, excuse spell errors today, my brain is fuzzy from meds and I make weird mistakes today.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...I loved that line!

corkdorkmom--Okay, that does it...I'm going download a excerpt from the Outlander!

Cait...I so agree!!!

Cathy, these ladies have given me such wonderful suggestions.

Mrs. K - before it's over you'll know exactly what kind of man he is!

Chipolte, thanks for yet another place that is a wealth of info!

TL, I totally understand...I read to escape too!


----------



## CJArcher

I read Outlander but none of the others.  Not sure why because I really enjoyed it but I was satisfied with how it ended and I didn't want to see the characters go through any more dramas, lol.

My fave historical is the Lymond Chronicles by Dorothy Dunnett.  The romance doesn't get going until about book 4 or 5 but wow is it powerful.  Love, love, love that series.


----------



## Tess St John

Great, CJ...I'm off to get an excerpt or two for that series!


----------



## CJArcher

It's old so might not be on the kindle.  I think she wrote it in the 60's and 70's.  Sadly she passed away a few years ago.


----------



## Tess St John

I got my excerpt, CJ!  They had it in kindle!


----------



## Tess St John

On goodreads we were talking about couples who got together after knowing each other as children...I think the example was Again the Magic (love that book!), so I was wondering if any of you have suggestions of any books like this


----------



## chipotle

Tess St. John, I just finished Again the Magic and I loved it as well! Here I thought I'd read all the Wallflowers series but it is a prequel I guess. Is there another book that finishes up the story of Livia and Gideon Shaw? Or is that all there was? I guess I will just assume they lived happily ever. 

A book that also features childhood friends is Mary Balogh's A Matter of Class.


----------



## VioletVal

I'm currently reading an Irish historical romance which features childhood friends: _Countess of Scandal_ by Laurel McKee. It's now on sale for $1.99.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Reference Outlander. 
It was fantastic but poor Jamie...I couldnt believe how books there are in the series...after Jamie was beaten, whipped, his hands broken and subjected to male rape in the first book, I cant imagine how he could carry on at the same pace in the rest of the series.


----------



## crebel

If you are really into the Outlander series, be sure to check out the Book Klub board for lots of discussion!


----------



## Mrs. K.

Tess St John said:


> Atunah...I loved that line!
> 
> Mrs. K - before it's over you'll know exactly what kind of man he is!


I did finish the book, and I'm so sad it's over!
He's wonderful, and sooooo romantic...that Derek Craven is a keeper!!


----------



## Tess St John

Mrs. K, so glad you enjoyed it!!!



Grace Elliot said:


> Reference Outlander.
> It was fantastic but poor Jamie...I couldnt believe how books there are in the series...after Jamie was beaten, whipped, his hands broken and subjected to male rape in the first book, I cant imagine how he could carry on at the same pace in the rest of the series.


Uh oh...I really don't like violence, I'm not sure this is the book for me.


----------



## gina1230

chipotle said:


> A book that also features childhood friends is Mary Balogh's A Matter of Class.


I just finished listening to that on audio. Can't say that I liked the narrator too well, but I enjoyed the story.


----------



## Tess St John

Chipolte...So glad you enjoyed Agiain the Magic! That was the end of Gideon and Livia's story, but you get glimpses of them in the Wallflowers series. LK has a lot more books though. Another of her series I really liked was The Bowstreet Runners (Someone to Watch Over Me, Lady Sophia's Lover, and Worth Any Price).

Thanks Violet...I'll go check it out!

TL, I'm reading the excerpt today...thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Tess St John

Gotta love those 'borrowers'!


----------



## chipotle

A lot of the romance blogs are linking to this article warning against reading romance novels because they can be addictive, alter our brain chemicals, and just plain ruin our lives.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1010&sid=15609384

And the money quote?



> In fact, some marriage therapists caution that women can become as dangerously unbalanced by these books' entrancing but distorted messages as men can be by the distorted messages of pornography," said best-selling author Shaunti Feldhahn, who studies the differences between men and women.


Really I just thought it was funny that people can just make up any old nonsense and call it science. Or perhaps I'm already dangerously unbalanced from all the romance novels I read. LOL

If you need it the article offers a sidebar with tips on how to break your romance addiction. Silly silly stuff.


----------



## Atunah

I have seen it all now 

Me thinks someone needs to get laid. 

And just so I can confirm I am not right in the head anymore, I just finished this 5 star 

and right now I am damaging a few more of my braincells with 

If there is any mental stability left, I have 1800 more books to read on my bucket list.


----------



## kellymcclymer

chipotle said:


> A lot of the romance blogs are linking to this article warning against reading romance novels because they can be addictive, alter our brain chemicals, and just plain ruin our lives.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1010&sid=15609384
> 
> And the money quote?
> 
> Really I just thought it was funny that people can just make up any old nonsense and call it science. Or perhaps I'm already dangerously unbalanced from all the romance novels I read. LOL
> 
> If you need it the article offers a sidebar with tips on how to break your romance addiction. Silly silly stuff.


Was this reprinted from the Victorian era? Because they were saying the same thing back then, too. Sheesh.


----------



## Tess St John

We'll all rot our brains together!!!

Some people!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> I have seen it all now
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to get laid.
> 
> And just so I can confirm I am not right in the head anymore, I just finished this 5 star
> 
> and right now I am damaging a few more of my braincells with
> 
> If there is any mental stability left, I have 1800 more books to read on my bucket list.


You go, girl!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

I had to go in and cancel my pre order of "Soldier" and then re-order it. The Pre order stayed at 5.59. 

Now I am going to continue checking on prices for pre orders.


----------



## KeriStevens

Another Gabaldon fan here - though I won't read Echo in the Bone until I know another book is coming out. At this point, I don't think she should be allowed to let the series end until she does!

My big three crushes in historical fiction are Courtney Milan, Tessa Dare and Sherry Thomas.

And as far as that article on the addictive nature of romances is concerned--my husband is grateful I started reading them seven years ago


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> Someone on Smart Batches (sic) said something about that article actually being plagiaristic. *rolls eyes* Is it me, or are the stupid people getting dumber?


Lol.

This article is so bad it's funny. I laughed my head off but then my brain is obviously rotting from all the romances I read


----------



## Miriam Minger

Want to check out a most excellent read? One of my all-time favorites, ISLAND OF THE SWANS by Ciji Ware.



Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

I just finished  and its left me exhausted and somewhat speechless. Wow. 
Not for the faint of heart as part of it is during the brutal uprisings in India against the British. 
The characters just leap off the page, you feel their pain and heartbreak. Just amazing, can't find another word for it right now.

I was going to start another book right away after, but I just can't. I have to digest this first.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I had to go in and cancel my pre order of "Soldier" and then re-order it. The Pre order stayed at 5.59.
> 
> Now I am going to continue checking on prices for pre orders.


Same here. Price was listed at $5.59. I canceled my pre-order and reordered at $2.99. I thought the pre-order was supposed to reflect the current price of the item, not the price it was when the initial order was placed.


----------



## Atunah

That is what I thought too. I really haven't done pre orders much until now. There just seem to be more releases over the summer so I went ahead. Now I have to go through the others from time to time just to make sure the price hasn't gone down. 

I also seem to have a problem with a wrong name on a pre order book I done. I pre ordered Alissa Johnsons Nearly a Lady. At some point in my list of preorders the name of the book changed to "The Square Root of Murder"  . It still lists Alissa Johnson as as the author and the book cover is still the correct one. It is only like this on the kindle version, the paperback is fine. I guess I have to keep my eye out on that one too. 

But that pre order price lowering does bug me. If I hadn't looked through the sunshine deals I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

What are the *sunshine deals*? Sounds like something I need to look into so I can whiddle down my wish list


----------



## Atunah

Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334124011%2Cn%3A2956068011&bbn=2956068011&ie=UTF8&qid=1307032089

On the left you can sort by $.99, $1.99, and 2.99.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334124011%2Cn%3A2956068011&bbn=2956068011&ie=UTF8&qid=1307032089
> 
> On the left you can sort by $.99, $1.99, and 2.99.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Such wonderful activity!  

I'm off to look up Ciji...Duke Shadows, and this wonderful link!!!


----------



## Atunah

Thankfully the Historical Romance picking is thin in the Sunshine deals. Well my Gift Card says thank you  .

I can't keep adding to my List or I'll have to keep reading once I croak.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...nah, you're just not allowed to croak!  Must read!


----------



## KeriStevens

I preorder a lot. Never thought I'd have that problem. I may cut back...

I'm getting to spend this weekend at a reader/writer con hosted by Lori Foster in Cincinnati. I've already gotten to hang out with two of my favorite authors for unusual historicals (often with a dose of paranormal)--Monica Burns and Jade Lee. They also do "straight" historicals really well, IMHO. Here are a couple:



Although honestly, I don't understand pricing Burns's book at $15. Yikes! I know it's a gorgeous trade paperback, but still - I can only stomach paying that much for 1,000-page epic fantasies.


----------



## Atunah

$15, ouch. Seems to be something the publishers are trying out. I noticed the new Mary Balogh will be in Hardcover and so the pre order for Kindle is 11.99. I mean come on. That is just ridiculous.  .

I have read good things about "Pleasure Me", but I am not going to buy it for 9.99 plus tax. To me, to much money. With the tax added to the ebook, it is actually more than the listed paperback.  I draw the line at 7.99, which is bad enough, but its what most of the big six romance novels go for now.


----------



## Tess St John

How wonderful, Keri...Please tell Monica 'HI' for me. We're in an online group together. I've never met her in person, but I have bought some of her early her books--before kindle came into my life!

I don't usually pay more than $7.99 either, Atunah.


----------



## ginaf20697

The Kindle prices for paperback romances are ridiculous. I'm not going to buy one for 7.99 when I can get the same book for 25% off in Walmart.


----------



## Atunah

I wish I could still read paperbacks comfortably, but my eyes are going downhill fast.  .

Most of the Kindle versions before Agency where at least a dollar under the paperback. I even noticed one of Julie Anne Longs books that is suddenly 10.20 for the Kindle and about the same for paperback. Its not a new release, I have had that one for a while. I paid around $5 for it before Agency. So now not only are they pricing ebooks like paperbacks, they aren't even lowering the prices on out longer books, they are increasing them.  

Then they wonder when people turn to the darknet.


----------



## CJArcher

Ouch on the $15.  Sometimes these prices don't make sense, ebook and paperback.  Still, I *would* pay that (and have) for an author I love.  I think the publishers know that too.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm curious as to how price influences your HR reads and wondering why the Grace Burrowes books have come down so much in price? Were they not selling at the higher mark? I saw the first book in the series for 99c the other day...mind you it also launched it right the way up the chart.


----------



## Atunah

The first Grace Burrowes book had been selling really well even before it was lowered. I think they did the .89 to get it to stay up there and get new readers just in time for her new one to come out.

Grace Burrowes was also on the front page of the June edition of RT Book Reviews Magazine which I subscribe too. She has been getting a lot of buzz. The price on the first though has fluctuated a bit up and down since its been out. I paid 2.39 for it in December 2010 when it came out. I think the publishers are testing pricing a bit. Thats is what they said about participating in the Sunshine deals. Publishers other then the Big 6 that is. 

I grumble when I have to pay 8.64 for books from the big 6 now, but some authors I don't really have a choice if I want to read them. But I have looked and found other publishers that price more acceptable to me. Zebra has a lot of good Historical Romances and The Burrowes books is from Sourcebook and they also price decent. So does HQN. I have found a few new authors I like by buying Zebra, HQN etc,  like Christy Kelley and Caroline Linden, Courtney Milan.  Of course the newer books by Linden are now with the big 6, grumbles some more. 

I still weep when I go through my kindle books and look at what I paid for them before the Agency model. I had my Kindle since end of 2008 and it was heaven then. 

I bought several Julie Anne Long novels then and they ranged from 3.99 to 5.59. Now they are at least 7.99 and even over 10. 
Ever single Historical Romance I bought before the Agency now costs more, in some cases a lot more. 

So for every (*grumbles*) 8.64 author I read, I try to work in some from the smaller publishers. And also some indy's. 

I mean look at the bestselling list under Historical Romance when sorted by all ebooks and then down by sub genre. The majority is .99-5.99 and a few that are 7.99. I just looked and there are only 3 books in the top 40 right now that are in the 7.99 range. Everything else is below. There are some that are more, but they were free so they still stick around for a while after normal pricing, I don't count those. 

I might be projecting, but I think romance readers and especially Historical romance readers are voracious ones. They devour books. So the lower price is what I see on the bestseller lists. I hope in the long run the Big 6 adjust ebooks a little, but I have not much hope there.


----------



## Tess St John

I think publishing is changing so much, there will be lots of trial and error everywhere in the book industry.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Tess...looking good! Get a load of your great reviews! Nice...congrats!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I have only "recently" started reading historical romances. I was reading Catherine Coulter's FBI series and picked up one of her "Bride Series" (Sherbrooke family) books at the library. I liked it and figured out i came in in the middle so I had to catch up all around.

Which means I'm not current on the FBI books either! LOL!!

I don't think i have a favorite yet, well the Sherbrooke family is high up there, my library seems to have a bunch in ebook so I've just been reading what looks interesting and is available. I have more on the list thanks to the first few pages in this thread!

Now to go read how evil romances are to read!


----------



## Atunah

Just to give an idea how much ebooks are dominating the romance market, especially Historical, I went into the regular book section and sorted by bestselling within Historical Romance. Only 3 items in the Top 100, that is THREE, are not ebooks. At 51 the new Julia Quinn and 2 Outlander books in audiobook, one in the 70's and one in the 90's. 

Everything else is in ebook format. Wow.


----------



## Kalicokat

This has been a great thread to read. I'm a voracious reader of Historical romances, just in the last week i've read Grace Burrowes Heir, and  6 of Miriam Minger's books and loved them all! I agree with other people in this thread that the reason I love these books is becasue it is an escape for me so to speak. I as probably most readers find myself becoming a part of the story, as if I was actually there.  I hate to stop a book in the middle and so many nights I end up staying up late just to finish a book. I'm loving that i'm finding a lot of these books for $2.99 or less on Amazon.  I also just read some by Marsha Canham that I loved also, great Pirate adventures, Across a Moonlit Sea, The wind and the Sea and Bound by the Heart.  I look forward to hearing more suggestions in this thread and it will definetly be one of the threads that i'll keep checking on to see other suggestions by readers and writers as well.  

Many thanks to those wonderful and creative writers who bring us these great stories. I'm so jealous of your abilities!


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Just to give an idea how much ebooks are dominating the romance market, especially Historical, I went into the regular book section and sorted by bestselling within Historical Romance. Only 3 items in the Top 100, that is THREE, are not ebooks. At 51 the new Julia Quinn and 2 Outlander books in audiobook, one in the 70's and one in the 90's.
> 
> Everything else is in ebook format. Wow.


I also keep an eye on the Top 100 historical romance category and it's mind-blowing how many of them are cheap. Last time I looked about half could be bought for $2.99 or less. This is a great time to be a historical romance reader with a kindle, nook etc.


----------



## Tess St John

Tracey, I'm so glad you found HR!!!!  I don't know what I did before I started reading HR.

Wow, Atunah, that's amazing!

Kaliocokat, I love being in the story too!!

I agree CJ!


----------



## Tess St John

BTW...for all of us who stay up late finishing a book...or don't think we can ever have enough time to read all the stories we want...

DH and I took a flight once...an hour flight. An elderly woman was sitting next to us and I noticed she began reading a book when the plane took off. I can't do anything on a plane but look around (I'll get motion sickness) so I kept glancing at the woman and finally figured out she was reading a Jo Beverly novel, but she seemed to always be turning the page. When the flight attendances came by to ask up to prepare for landing, I noticed she was on the last page of the book. A THREE HUNDRED AND FIFTY PAGE BOOK!  I asked her if she spot read it or speed reads...she said, "No, I just read fast." 

I want to read that fast!


----------



## Kalicokat

Wow I am a fast reader, but not that fast. It takes me a couple of hours to finish a book depending on the pages, and I think even because I read fast I forget details quicker, and because I read so many, that if someone asks me what I read yesterday I would have to go back and look at it and the description to remember.


----------



## Kalicokat

Tess- I just wanted to say I enjoyed Second Chances. I spent a wonderful sunday afternoon with Drake and Emma. I look forward to more of your books and especially Malcolm and Katherine's story.


----------



## Tess St John

Kalicokat...I think 2 hours on a book is incredibly fast! I would really like to read that fast!

I picked up Julia Quinn's new book at the grocery store last night, thinking I would by it in paperback, but when I opened it to read, the print was just so small. Kindle has spoiled me...I have to be able to adjust the font size, so I'll be buying it on kindle instead!

A huge thanks to Tamara and Kalicokat   !


----------



## Atunah

Tess, that is why I basically completely stopped reading. It just wasn't fun anymore with my eyes and I got eyestrain, headaches and papercuts  . Its like my world has opened up again with my Kindle. I read maybe a couple of books in a 5 years period BK (before Kindle). 
Since I got my Kindle in Dec 2008 I have read 399 books.  . Most of them are Historical Romance  . There is a huge backlist for me to make up too and of course darn writers won't stop writing so I keep adding new books to my virtual pile  

I have the new Julia Quinn, it was a pre order. I have to finish a couple of books first I borrowed from Lendle that came available. 

And I am a fast reader too, but 350 pages in one hour?   . No can do. I read like my mom. We talked about this before, we read like 2 lines at once. I can't really explain. Its not skimming at all, I read every word, but as I am reading one line, my brain is picking up the next one too. I also read faster with the Kindle all together. Its like the eyes just glide over the surface and the text is straight and clear, not bend in like paperbacks tend to do. And no musty smell like the older Paperbacks have. I used to buy most of my books used in various conditions. Some of them, oy .  

I noticed another pre order for older Mary Baloghs. I guess they are putting her older stuff up. They sell them in 2 packs for 7.99 and that is at least decent for backlist. Joanna Lindsey older stuff is popping up at 7.99, priced like a new book. Me not likey  . Or look at Bertrice Small backlist, although I don't read those, one is even 19.99 for a Kindle book. The others are 7.99 and 9.99. I mean really? 

There is a huge market out there for those backlists of those authors and readers would get them, IF they were more affordable. I like the Regencyreads.com, Belgrave house older and some current regency stuff for $4. Those are fun. 

They are like Heyer but easier to read. At least to me. Witty.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I wonder if the success of HR on Kindle can in part be put down to the intelligent people who like to read HR, being embarassed by the covers and with a Kindle this isnt a factor?


----------



## Tess St John

Wow, Atunah...I'm so glad Kindle has brought reading back into your life!  

I actually have a dizziness disorder...and glasses tend to aggravate it, so being able to make the font bigger has helped me tremendously! 

Grace...I'm not sure. I would hope that's not the reason.


----------



## Tess St John

Anyone read the latest Christina Dodd historicals? I read her historicals from a long time ago and liked them, but didn't like her contemps as well, so I kinda stopped reading her...I saw a newer historical from her and wondered if I should buy it.  Any opinions?


----------



## Atunah

I had to look at fantastic fiction and my read sheet to see what new stuff there is of Dodd. Looks like she wrote 2 newer books in the Governess Brides series. I have only read the first 2 in that series and I am very obsessive compulsive to read stuff in order, so it will be a while until I get to the new ones, there are total of 9 in that series. 

I don't read much contempo stuff so I won't be trying those by Dodd. At least she hasn't given up Historicals all together like Julie Garwood *sobs. How dare that woman stop writing Historicals *stomps, pouts. .

I wonder, not being a writer, how easy or hard it is to go back to Historicals after writing a bunch of contempo stuff. Is the danger then to write heroines that are more like modern women in a past setting? Just curious.

And today I got a few of my Pre orders. I guess books come out on Tuesday. So today my Kindle brought me:


I am currently reading 

And I thought I mention that Georgette Heyers Cotillion is free today


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thank you Atunah for the heads up on "Cotillion." I ordered the book for my library but I'd rather have my own Kindle copy.

Other than checking the Free Top 100 list, is there another way to find free books on Amazon?


----------



## Atunah

I signed up to get emails of free books from http://kolorbooks.appspot.com/

ereaderiq is another one you can get free book emails. I like Kolorbooks as their email gets in my box the fastest.


----------



## Kalicokat

Thanks Atunah for listing Cotillion as a freebie, and also talking about Lendle. I checked it out after reading you use it and i'm reading my first borrowed book from it, anything I can do to feed my reading addiction and not spend money is a HUGE bonus to me! I look forward to more books on Lendle. I also got my pre-order of Grace Burrowes Soldier today and i'm looking forward to reading it. I really enjoyed Heir.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I wonder, not being a writer, how easy or hard it is to go back to Historicals after writing a bunch of contempo stuff. Is the danger then to write heroines that are more like modern women in a past setting? Just curious.


I think writers like to stretch their writing muscles from time to time and dip into other genres, especially while those other genres are "hot" like paranormal contemps were compared to historical romance. You can also get bored with a genre and need to do something else for a while (although I'm far from bored writing HRs). It's been a long time since I've written a contemp but I think I'd need to read a few contemp books before I delved back into writing one, just to get the tone right.


----------



## Atunah

That makes sense, reading up on the sub genre if you been out of it for a while. I guess it also depends on how much time has gone by. If you always write different stuff anyway or if you stop for like 6 years and then pick it back up. 

The modern woman in historical setting is something I find sometimes in Historicals. When the heroine acts and talks like straight out of mean girls  . I think there is a balance. I like different heroines, even in the past. I don't mind when they are more ahead of their time and such, as long as there is still some sense of time. But I don't expect 100% historical accuracy either. If I want that, I'll read non fiction. 

As long as in my head I get the feeling I am not in the present I am happy.  . I live the present, I just don't enjoy reading about it as much. Plus bad boy alpha dukes just don't work as well in a contempo setting  . Unless they are time travelling to present. There aren't many books of men time travelling, either back or forward come to think about it.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, you're a wealth of information, dear!  Thanks so much, I got the freebie and will look into Dodd's new books. And I agree...Ms. Garwood, how dare you! 

Kalicokat...I totally understand about your reading addiction! I'm afflicted also!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks to Mabel (my Kindle) and my addiction to historical romances, I think I've put on 10 lbs!

When I would read regular books I would have to get up & move around because I'd have to sit with the book right under the lamp and when the headache would set it I would usually go out for a walk. Well... now I can stretch out on the couch, snap on the handy M-Edge light and read endlessly... no eyestrain, no getting stiff from being all contorted.

Wonder if I'll resort to pawning valuables to get credit on Amazon to buy more books.


----------



## Tess St John

Ohh, Cork-a-dork mom...your kindle has a name  Interesting.

I see Stephanie Laurens has three new Cynster novels coming out!! I didn't so much get into the spy series she had, but I have enjoyed the Cynster series.


----------



## crebel

Tess St John said:


> Ohh, Cork-a-dork mom...your kindle has a name Interesting.
> 
> I see Stephanie Laurens has three new Cynster novels coming out!! I didn't so much get into the spy series she had, but I have enjoyed the Cynster series.


*NEW* Cynster novels?!!! Off to check...

BTW, lots of folks name their kindles! There are some rather lengthy threads around here somewhere. For the record, my Kindle's name is Radar.


----------



## Tatiana

Tess St John said:


> Ohh, Cork-a-dork mom...your kindle has a name Interesting.
> 
> I see Stephanie Laurens has three new Cynster novels coming out!! I didn't so much get into the spy series she had, but I have enjoyed the Cynster series.


Three new Cynster novels...YEAH. BTW, I have named my Kindle also. It's Libri, Latin for books.


----------



## Atunah

Mine is named Angelique de Peyrac.  

And no, I don't go running around the house yelling "Where's my Angelique, oh where is my Angelique"  

I am still reading Julia Quinn "Just like Heaven". Because of Migraine and TMJ pain and eyestrain, reading is going a big slow right now. I usually read a book in 2 days. I really like it. Reminds me of the earlier Bridgertons, I hadn't like one of her latest novels so I was worried.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Kalicokat said:


> Thanks Atunah for listing Cotillion as a freebie, and also talking about Lendle. I checked it out after reading you use it and i'm reading my first borrowed book from it, anything I can do to feed my reading addiction and not spend money is a HUGE bonus to me! I look forward to more books on Lendle. I also got my pre-order of Grace Burrowes Soldier today and i'm looking forward to reading it. I really enjoyed Heir.


Was so excited to see Cotillon was a freebie, but in the UK Amazon was still charging.


----------



## Tess St John

Grace, that's a bummer! Sorry it wasn't free in the UK.

Crebel, Tatiana, & Atunah...nice names...you have me thinking.

Atunah, feel better and I'm glad you're enjoying Julia's latest!


----------



## chipotle

My Kindle's name is Lizzy Bennet (her sisters called her Lizzy) from Pride and Prejudice. Elizabeth Bennet was just too formal for my Kindle. 

Here's what I just started reading as quickly as possible; the library ebook expires soon.



I already read Ten Ways to Be Adored When Landing a Lord and I am waiting for Eleven Scandals to Start to Win a Duke's Heart to be available at the library.


----------



## Kalicokat

It's been awhile since i've actually been to the library because finding a lot of historical romances there are not easy unless they are well named writers. Chipolte you said you get yours from the library are they e-books? I'll have to look into that, i've realized even at $.99 -$2.99 adds up really quickly if you are not keeping track. I just looked at my credit card bill and almost fell over in shock to see how much i've spent buying them LOL.


----------



## chipotle

Yes Kalicokat, I'm reading ebooks from my library. I started with my Kindle and was spending an insane amount of money on books, then purchased a nook specifically so I could read ebooks from my library.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Naming your Kindle....now there's a thought.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just saw a review of Elizabeth Essex's book "A Sense of Sin" that sounds interesting but am totally unfamilar with this author. Has anyone here read this book or know this author? Can you recommend it?

Wisteria


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read anything by Essex, but a while back Amazon had one of her books as a freebie, "The Pursuit of Pleasure". They are lendable if you belong to any of the lending sites. 

I haven't gotten around reading it though. My TBR list is becoming chaotic and I might as well just throw a dart at a book list at this point


----------



## Tess St John

Wisteria...I can't help, I haven't read anything by Essex...sorry.

Chipolte, that's wonderful about the library thing...I'm just kinda one of those people who likes to reread a book whenever I feel like it, not sure that would work for me...but then again, there are books I would never pick up again, so if I do the library thing, and like the book, then I could buy it...lots to think about.  And Lizzy is kinda cute for your kindle!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Atunah

Once Library lending comes to the Kindle, I'll check it out. My library does have ebooks, but historical Romance is thin pickings there. Its mostly contempo. 

I finally finished Julia Quinn and one word for it is, Lovely. Its the best description for me. It was just what I wanted to read. Very lovely. 

I like to switch it up. Sometimes I feel like reading an emotional rollercoaster, sometimes I want to fight some pirates while sea wind blows through the hair, sometimes I want to properly waltz with a duke, and sometimes I want to have my heart ripped into pieces and put together over 400 pages, sometimes I want to find a reformed Rogue grovelling at the feet.  

Its what I love about Historicals, you can get all of that.

I just went on a shopping spree and bough 7 of Marsha Canham's backlist books she just put up. Love the sweeping adventure romances.


----------



## Tatiana

T.L. Haddix said:


> And last, but not least - I read Grace Burrowes "Soldier" last night. Big honking spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to strangle the heroine. She was a tease, I'm sorry! "Oh, I can't have a relationship with you but won't you screw me, pretty please? I might get pregnant, even though I've been down that road, but pretty please?" I felt very sorry for the hero. I was left feeling that he loved the heroine deeply, and she was much less emotionally involved. "The Heir" was tons better.


Thanks for your remarks about SOLDIER. I'm currently reading it and I had the same feelings about it. I'm enjoying it but THE HEIR was much, much better. I'm a bit disappointed with the SOLDIER.

Atunah, I love Marsha Canham also. My favourite is MIDNIGHT HONOUR set during the Rising of 1745.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read Midnight Honor yet. I have read the first 2 in that trilogy. The Pride of Lions and the Blood of Roses. I cried so hard with those. I am talking heart wrenching sobs here. Probably the most emotional I ever got from a book. 

Trying not to scroll over the Black bar of Spoiler doom  . Haven't read Soldier yet. But why oh why do you dangle that carrot in front of my face


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I haven't read Midnight Honor yet. I have read the first 2 in that trilogy. The Pride of Lions and the Blood of Roses. I cried so hard with those. I am talking heart wrenching sobs here. Probably the most emotional I ever got from a book.
> 
> Trying not to scroll over the Black bar of Spoiler doom . Haven't read Soldier yet. But why oh why do you dangle that carrot in front of my face


I, also, read THE PRIDE OF LIONS and BLOOD OF ROSES and I thought MIDNIGHT HONOUR was better! If you read it please let me know what you think.

SOLDIER is good, you'll like it.


----------



## Atunah

Wow, I thought it would be hard to top the first 2. I already have the Kindle version of Midnight Honour, but I was too emotionally drained at the time to read it. I am reading another "light" one now after the Julia Quinn, so maybe I'll work it in after.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tatiana said:


> Thanks for your remarks about SOLDIER. I'm currently reading it and I had the same feelings about it. I'm enjoying it but THE HEIR was much, much better. I'm a bit disappointed with the SOLDIER.
> 
> Atunah, I love Marsha Canham also. My favourite is MIDNIGHT HONOUR set during the Rising of 1745.


Am I the only person that was a little disappointed with 'Heir'. I love Ms Burrowes style, but the 'big, insurmountable problem' (wink, no spoiler) wasnt in fact a big problem at all, but easily solved once the heroine told the hero what the matter was.


----------



## CJArcher

I'm getting some great recs here, ladies, thank you.  Haven't read the latest JQ yet but I love her so will add it to my pile.  And thanks for the spoilers - I'm such a sucker for reading them and it helps weed out or add books to my growing list


----------



## Gayle

I love Marsha Canham's books!  I've held onto my paperbacks for years so I could have them to reread. Now I can have them on Kindle too!!


----------



## Tess St John

Wonderful...off to check out more books!


----------



## Tara Maya

chipotle said:


> My Kindle's name is Lizzy Bennet (her sisters called her Lizzy) from Pride and Prejudice. Elizabeth Bennet was just too formal for my Kindle.
> 
> Here's what I just started reading as quickly as possible; the library ebook expires soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I already read Ten Ways to Be Adored When Landing a Lord and I am waiting for Eleven Scandals to Start to Win a Duke's Heart to be available at the library.


What great titles!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gayle said:


> I love Marsha Canham's books! I've held onto my paperbacks for years so I could have them to reread. Now I can have them on Kindle too!!


I'll second that; Marsha is a wonderful writer.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Got JQ's newest, but I won't be able to read it until later this week or next...I'm itching to open it though! Can't wait.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Atunah

Everyone busy reading? 

I finished "What I did for a Duke" by Julie Anne Long  and it was fantastic amazing. Wow, highly recommend this one. Its witty, heartfelt, heartbreaking. Just wow. Reading the H and h's verbal sparring is like a Chess Match. 
Its a high rated one and I always am weary of that as I have been disappointed in the past, but not this time. Its the 5th in the Pennyroyal series and I do suggest reading the others first. But then I am OCD like that. 
Moving it to my 5 star favorite shelf. 
This author has a true gift. The 2nd in this series "Like no other Lover" 
it made me laugh out loud. And I mean out loud. I don't laugh out loud at a lot of things just to outline how unique that is for me .

I was reading it while watching TV with hubby and I couldn't stop laughing. He asked me what is so funny, and I tried to tell him, but you know how that goes


----------



## CJArcher

I haven't read Julie Anne Long's latest but I totally agree with you, Atunah.  She is an amazing storyteller.


----------



## joanhallhovey

I consider Charlotte Bronte's Jane Eyre a romantic suspense and it's certainly historical now, though when it was  written in 1847 it was a contemporary novel.  Many of the gothic type novels by authors like Elizabeth George and Mary Stewart were historical.

Happy reading.
Joan


----------



## lolita006

YES! i'm a huge fan of historical romance and fiction literature. 

As of now i'm reading atonement by ian mcEwan

please suggest books in this genre


----------



## Tess St John

I'm sorry for being absent...I'm suffering with an infection and can't sit at the computer for very long intervals...I'm going to be checking out everyone's suggestions soon, though!!!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> I'm sorry for being absent...I'm suffering with an infection and can't sit at the computer for very long intervals...I'm going to be checking out everyone's suggestions soon, though!!!!


I am sorry, I hope you feel better soon. Giving you some virtual Chicken soup.


----------



## Tatiana

Tess St John said:


> I'm sorry for being absent...I'm suffering with an infection and can't sit at the computer for very long intervals...I'm going to be checking out everyone's suggestions soon, though!!!!


I hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the well-wishes...I think they're working...feeling a bit better today...just gotta remember not to overdo...you know how it is when you feel good...want to do everything you haven't been able to...


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Hope you're feeling better. Did your Kindle keep you company?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes...I think they're working...feeling a bit better today...just gotta remember not to overdo...you know how it is when you feel good...want to do everything you haven't been able to...


Hope you feel better soon. 
Cyber hugs.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Historicals are my favorite read (and write, too, I must confess). I have discovered Laura Landon, whose Victorian romance seems to have stayed on the top 5 Regency Romance Kindle list for a lot of weeks. It's a lovely read.


----------



## crebel

Bailey Bristol said:


> Historicals are my favorite read (and write, too, I must confess). I have discovered Laura Landon, whose Victorian romance seems to have stayed on the top 5 Regency Romance Kindle list for a lot of weeks. It's a lovely read.


Thanks for the recommendation, Bailey. I just picked it up.


----------



## Laura Landon

Thanks for the kind words, Bailey! I've always been a historical fan, and there is an amazing list of fantastic historical romance authors to choose from. This is where the phrase, So many books, So little time, really applies!

For those of you who prefer American historicals, Bailey Bristol's LOVE WILL FOLLOW is a great read. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much for the cyber hugs, Grace!

Yes, Cork-a-dork mom, somewhat.

And thanks for the suggestions, everyone! 

I'm finally able to do a bit more, but we have to leave tomorrow, so I won't get to JQ's book until late next week or the next now...I hate that. I'm ready to read it...LOL. 

See your smiling faces on Sunday! Hope everyone enjoys a super weekend! And gets to read a ton!


----------



## Atunah

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

I just finished Lorraine Heath-= Texas Destiny 

Was a bit disappointing to me. It has such great ratings, but it didn't really click with me. I love Lorraine Heath's other books I read that are based in england. This one is a Cowboy type historicals and I am just not a big fan of Cowboys. The yes ma'am and no ma'am and ma'am-ing all over the place got on my nerves quickly . American westerns have never been something I enjoyed much, if they have some Indians in it maybe. But I also didn't like the plot and how it played out. Both the Hero and Heroine acted like idiots . Oh well.

I am now reading a palate cleanser a PNR "Dragon Bound". Then I need some pirates or something . Time for some Marsha Canham I think 

Happy reading everyone.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm about a third of the way through 'Ravished' by Virginia Heath. 
I've never this Ms Heath before and I like what I'm reading. She does an awesome job of building tension between two twins in a way that makes you want to shake them. Cant wait for the 'ravishing' to begin (winks.)


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...sorry the book wasn't great...I tend to shy away from westerns...esp Texas westerns since I was raised and live in Texas now...I'm kind of the same way with movies where actors try to put on a Texas or southern accent...I'm like, why don't they just get someone who talks like we do! LOL.  Sorry for the tangent. Hope the one you're reading now is wonderful!

Grace, hope the ravishing starts for you soon!


----------



## Tess St John

Well, I'm thrilled to be feeling better!!!!  And I'm hoping to download some historicals to read next week, this week is too full of trying to finish things I've been meaning to do the last three weeks since the infection hit.

Any suggestions?  Besides JQ's new one...it's already loaded and ready to be read...


----------



## Atunah

Glad to hear you are feeling better Tess. 

As to suggestions, hmm. Do you want something more light or meaty. 

Meaty "Broken Wing" Judith James and Highland Rebel, also by Judith james. The Duke of Shadows by Meredith Duran, meaty and brutal. 

Lighter Edith Layton "Duke's Wager, "How to Marry a Duke" by Vicky Dreiling, "When Beauty tamed the Beast" by Eloisa James, 
A Most unconventional Match by Julia Justiss.

Emotional fantastic "Winter Garden" by Adele Ashworth, "The Secret Pearl" by Mary Balogh

Time Travel, Kiss of a Highlander by Karen Marie Moning


Sorry about my abrupt writing, its late and I took my meds. Just be glad I am capable of writing in english right now


----------



## Atunah

I posted a bunch of Historical Romance Bargains in the Bargain thread. Here are the 2 posts with the listings

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69384.msg1166242.html#msg1166242

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69384.msg1166391.html#msg1166391

I just started Roberta Gellis "The English Heiress" and I am really going to like this. These are from the 80's and seem to have a lot of historical details and sweeping adventures. But also bad things happen to characters so be prepared. I bought 9 books of hers, each only $1.19 and they are 2 complete series. Sometimes I like to read that historical stuff, french revolution and all the brutality that went along with it. 
My love for Historicals started with the Angelique series and lots and lots of really bad stuff happens to the characters there. 
Not PC anymore in today's standards. But as long as its well written and researched, I love it. So far Gellis seems to be well written and researched. I had never even heard about her before so I am stoked.

Now if I could get Angelique in ebook format my world would be complete. I don't think I'll live long enough for that to happen though and therefore I cannot read them again. I only have really old and musty unreadable to me copies.


----------



## Tess St John

Thank you so much, Atunah...I'm going for more light...I'm not a fan of war...too realistic for me I guess. I hate violence!

I'm going back through all the posts in this thread on Saturday and picking 5 books...so if you have anymore suggestions on the light romance side, please let me know...although you've already given me so many!  Thanks for that!!!!

Hope everyone is having a terrific week. I have an endless stream of kids in and out of my house at the moment. I really don't mind, but having to get up to answer the door is a bit frustrating at times. But I'm thrilled they're here and not running the roads!


----------



## Atunah

I'll go through my read list later tonight and pick some of the lighter/funny/witty stuff  

First one off my head is Tamara Lejeune - Simply Scandalous. It read like a play, in a good way. Like you imagine a british theater play at times. Really funny. Plus it has a read headed beastly hero


----------



## Sariah Wilson

I love historical romance!

Just finished Courtney Milan's "Unlocked," and I loved it!  I typically skip over sex scenes (of which there's only one, I believe), and my only gripe with the book is that it was only a novella - I could have easily spent a whole novel with the characters!


----------



## Tess St John

Great, Atunah!  I'll check it out!

Welcome, Sariah, always love another reader who makes great suggestions.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Sariah Wilson said:


> I love historical romance!
> 
> Just finished Courtney Milan's "Unlocked," and I loved it! I typically skip over sex scenes (of which there's only one, I believe), and my only gripe with the book is that it was only a novella - I could have easily spent a whole novel with the characters!


Always a good recommendation, that you wish a book was longer. I just love that page-turning feeling that you dont want a book to end.


----------



## Harry Nicholson

lolita006 said:


> YES! i'm a huge fan of historical romance and fiction literature.
> 
> As of now i'm reading atonement by ian mcEwan
> 
> please suggest books in this genre


I'm interested to see you place 'Atonement' in this genre - I often puzzle over the margins of Historical Romance, where they begin and where they end.


----------



## Tess St John

Sorry, for being MIA again!  My computer CRASHED yesterday! HARD! My husband has me limping around now, but wow, much of my life is on my computer!!

Harry...I've heard many people describe Historicals as anything more than fifty years ago, but that's not iron clad.


----------



## Tess St John

OMG...what a pain computer crashing is...thank heavens dh is a guru!! I do love that man! 

How's everyone doing?  I'm going through all the posts today and picking some historicals to download!!  I was hoping to do it Saturday, but dh worked on the computer all weekend!!

Hope everyone's doing well!

Hugs.


----------



## Geoffrey

Hi kids 

Your brand spanking new moderator here and I have a question for you.... This has become a very active thread and I'd like to know what you all think about starting up a book klub. (BTW, I've asked the same question to the Horror thread, so &#8230;.)

It could look like a couple things:

1. We're working on fleshing out some ideas for a Book of the Month Klub, so we could do an historical book one of the first months - if you want to try a single book out. I'm envisioning this Klub as a place where different types of books are read from different genres - and for a first one, I'm thinking maybe a current top seller or a classic or something like that. For something like this, there would have to be interest, a consensus on a book that won't freak people out (probably nothing too steamy &#8230 and someone willing to be the discussion leader.

2. If there's a lot of interest in here, we could discuss your own Klub. Now this could be an Historical Fiction/Historical Romance Klub, a Romance Klub or even a specifically Historical Romance Klub &#8230; Let's Tawk &#8230; This would give you all greater freedom to select books but also require someone or multiple someones willing to organize the Klub and arrange for book selections and discussion leaders and stuff ... don't know exactly what it would look like but it could be fun.

So, what do you think? Go take a looksie in the Book Klub boards (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,35.0.html) and then tell me all your thoughts .... What do you like about the ideas? what don't you like? How much do you want to be the Klub leader?


----------



## Tess St John

Good luck on your move, TL!!! See you next week!!


----------



## Tess St John

Hi Geoffrey,

I'm not sure what all a book klub involves...I know we have lots of people here who read lots of different books and give just the best feedback...I'm willing to go along with whatever everyone else here might like to do! But I really don't want to lose this thread...I love these peeps!!!


----------



## Brem

I've never read a historical romance novel, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to start right?


----------



## chipotle

Geoffrey, it sounds interesting but it might be hard to find a book that we all want to read or haven't already read. Plus I really like my romances steamy! 

So has anyone read the newest Jennifer Ashley, The Many Sins of Lord Cameron? I'd love a mini-review.

I took a little break from HR but here are the HRs from the library I currently have on the nook:



Most looking forward to this - made number 32 on the AAR Poll of Top 100 Romances Of All Time



I really liked the other book I read by her.



The second in the Capitol Theater series - Logan's Story


----------



## Atunah

Jennifer Ashley's newest won't come out until August 2nd so I guess only those that got a early copy somehow would have read it. I am looking forward to it though. 

As too Bookclub, I have never belonged to any kind of bookclub in my life. I guess I just don't do well with groups and pressure on what to read. That is just me though. I change my mind to much and I have no clue at all what to say about books. I mean I can't even write reviews and I have no clue how to dissect a book into chapters and such. It might feel like school again to me  . I just know when I like a book or when I don't like it. I don't analyze much beyond that. I just don't have the words for that. 

And yeah, trying to get Romance readers to agree on a book to read, good luck with that.  

But that is just me and my total inability to put thoughts about books into words. Its tough to do a bookclub when nobody talks about the books.  

I am currently reading "The Windflower by Laura London. There is no "legal" kindle version available and the used ones go for lots of moola so I won't put a link. Where there is a will there is a way  

Liking it so far. I was in need of some Adventure, pirates and ships, ropes and all that.  .


----------



## chipotle

Atunah, no wonder I can't find the Jennifer Ashley ebook at the library! Duh - it isn't even available yet.

Another issue with a romance book club is that many romance novels can be read in one sitting so spending a month discussing a single book might not work.

I wonder if we could have a book club that didn't involve all of us reading the same book. How about we all choose from one list of the various romance awards of polls? For instance if we chose the current RITA awards nominees then each of us could choose a book from the list. That way those of us who like historicals or romantic suspense or whatever could find a book that appealed to them. Plus if we had a larger selection to choose from we could all find books in our price range or available as ebooks at the library.

Here are some options of lists we could choose:

AAR 2011 Reader Poll (best romances of 2010) - http://www.likesbooks.com/2010_2011.htm

2011 RITA Award Finalists ) - 
http://www.rwa.org/cs/2011_rita_and_gh_finalists_announcement

AAR Top 100 Romances of All Time - reader poll - 
http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm


----------



## Grace Elliot

I got my fingers burnt recentley trying to organise a book club online. 
It's a great idea but in fact it's a load of work for one person...and that one person usually ends up carrying the group. 
People actually squabble about which book to chose...and argue about different 'shades' of the genre before you even get so far as naming the book. Then everyone seems to lurk, instead of taking part, and then when the read goes live, its a few loyal people who take part in discussions.

Now this all sounds very negative and its not meant to be, because part of the reason I tryed to organise the book club was because I wanted to take part in one. Perhaps historical romance readers are more tolerant and balanced than other genres (I hope so, LOL.) 

I love historical romance and welcome the chance to chat about it. 
A more general one like this, where fans can dip and and out and pick up recommendations is awesome. 
How about a HR recommendations thread? 
Just a though! 
Grace x


----------



## chipotle

You know I think I agree Grace that a thread like this is best. I was looking at the AAR Best 2010 Romance list I linked to and I could only find one book that I'd be interested in reading. The rest I've already read, tried to read but quit, or don't want to read.


----------



## Tess St John

I agree with everyone...having to read a book is a ton different than wanting to read a book. Every book club I've ever been in has fizzled out...not sure why. But I did find it kind of a pressure to read...and I like reading for pleasure!


----------



## CJArcher

I have to agree with everyone else about the book club idea. It's great in theory but in practice will be a lot of work for 1 person. Plus my tastes are very eclectic and I think most books chosen wouldn't be my cup of tea. I'd hate to miss out on the general fun of a broad HR discussion like we already have here because the focus narrows down to a single book for a week or month.  Just my take, and of course I'll go along with whatever the majority wants.


----------



## Geoffrey

I understand what you all are saying .... I read m/m romance and one is often a pleasant Saturday afternoon - and most are usually not the type of book one would usually dissect afterwards.  I like the idea of an engaged group of people reading and talking about books - since we're all avid readers to begin with ... and you all are certainly engaged in this thread.

let me think about you all  .... see what I can come up with for an idea .....


----------



## Tess St John

I don't have to travel this weekend, so I'm reading...Who's with me? 

With all the illness, sprained body parts, and computer Armageddon I've been having to deal with, I deserve it!

Off to purchase a few books!!


----------



## Tess St John

Okay...I bought two contempts and two historicals. I still have JQ's to read...that will be first, then I'm going to read Like No Other Love and Shattered Dreams. I also have about 10 other books I need to read. DH took off until next Thursday...I looked at him and said, what are you going to do? He said, nothing...I said, thank goodness, cause I plan to read all that time!!! So I will be next to him on the couch reading while he watches sports!!  Sounds like a perfect long weekend!


----------



## Atunah

Hey, I am reading Shattered Dreams right now   so far so good and its only .99 cents.

I had finished "The Windflower" by Laura London and it was hard to rate that one for me. I gave it a 3 star. I was disappointed as it had so many really good reviews. It a hard to find expensive used copy kind of book so I have no link. There wasn't enough romance between the H/h and I actually liked some of the other characters more then the H. Heck, I wanted the h to be with another character, that doesn't bode well for a romance . Prose was also a tad to "Flowery" for my taste.

I got some new books that I had pre ordered. I don't like that suddenly the new releases for the kindle take a week longer to download then the paperbacks. That better not be a new trend and if it is, they need to make the kindle books cheaper then the paperback, not the same. 

These are the ones I got today and recently. 

How to Seduce a Scoundrel - Vicky Dreiling . I had read her first and liked it very much so hopefully this I will like too.


Anne Stuart - Shameless, I read all of the Rohan Series and this is the latest. Nobody does dark like Stuart.


Charlotte Featherstone - Seduction and Scandal, hers tend to be steamy 


Deanna Raybourn - Dark Enquiry, Love the series, highly recommend to start at beginning. Funny thing is I just got notice that I won this book in the Goodreads giveaway . I still want to read on Kindle though.


Loretta Chase - Silk is for seduction, I loved the stuff I have read from her so far, this is a start of a new series so we'll see.


Stefanie Sloane - The Angel in my arms. This is book 2 in a series, new author. I really liked her first so I got that one too.

I hate that most of these cost more than I want to pay for ebooks. Especially when you have to add tax in it. They come out more than the paperback and how dare they make ebook users wait another week for release. So I am filling in in between with less expensive books. But I want to read what I want to read.

I am preparing another next up list. I renamed my collections and the ones up next are now "Nightstand" and the ones that come after that are called "Eau de Queue". . I am trying to organize the up next, after that, and maybe after that TBR piles 
I need to stop reading boards and recommendations. Just keeps on growing and my Gift card balance weeps.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...you are a lady on a mission!!!  Your dedication to your books is awesome...I love the "Nightstand" and "Eau de Queue"!! Too funny!

Happy reading, everyone!!


----------



## CJArcher

Let us know what you think of them, Atunah. I'm especially interested in hearing about the Deanna Raybourn. I've loved them all so far but wasn't sure whether to pick this one up or not. Now that the characters are married off I thought it might have lost some of the romantic tension and spark I loved so much in the others.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> Let us know what you think of them, Atunah. I'm especially interested in hearing about the Deanna Raybourn. I've loved them all so far but wasn't sure whether to pick this one up or not. Now that the characters are married off I thought it might have lost some of the romantic tension and spark I loved so much in the others.


That was what I was afraid off in the last one. The one where they went to India and living as a married couple finally. But it really showed that they really have to work on their marriage as they both are so head strong and different. There seemed to be even more tension after they got married between them. I guess we knew it wouldn't be easy. I hope this one is as good as the others. There is much beauty in her writing. The first in the series still has one of the best opening sentences in a book I ever read.

I'll let you know once I get to it. My Nightstand pile keeps growing and so is my Queue . 
I just love my Historicals. I can't get enough. Its my obsession. 
I swear, I read so much that I have problems now reading or remembering german vocabulary. I only read in english. I guess my brain doesn't have enough space for both .


----------



## Miriam Minger

You amaze me, Atunah!  I so admire your passion for, well...passion!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Can never have enough passion.

I finished Shattered Dreams and all together it was pretty good although towards the end I got a little worn out from the self pity of the "crippled" heroine. Its a very sweet story, nothing too heavy other then the "issues" 
Well worth reading. I also got the other book by same author as its also .99 cents and I liked this one well enough.

This weekend I have a few planned. I just started  and if I have enough time I will also do 

I am also going to read more from you authors right from this thread. Since this thread is in the book corner it limits you guys a bit talking about those particular books, but I will leave comments on your author threads as I read them like I did with Tess.


----------



## Kalicokat

To the Americans and Canadians hope you are all having a wonderful holiday weekend. To everyone else I hope you are having a good weekend also! I'm enjoying my three day weekend by reading  I just finished Victoria Dahl's *To Tempt a Scotsman * and I really enjoyed it since it was a first of her's I had read i'm looking forward to more. My next book to read is *The Devil of Kilmartin* by Laurin Wittig as it became available to me on Lendle. Atunah I ran across you on Lendle and so once again i'd like to say a personal thanks for loaning out books. I borrowed *Every time we Kiss* by Christie Kelley and enjoyed it


----------



## Atunah

I thought I recognized your name Kalicokat  . Hope you enjoy the book. I love the Lendle site. I think its great for us historical romance readers as there seem to be a nice selection of lendable books to put up. Kensington especially zebra have a lot of them.  I lend out way more though then I borrow. That's fine with me as I don't have anyone else to lend books to so at least its sharing with fellow romance fans. 

The Victoria Dahl I am reading right now "A little bit Wild" its funny. First paragraph the heroine gets deflowered   and its NOT the Hero. Definitely not a simpering virgin  

I read "To Tempt a Scotsman" soon after I got my first Kindle. I think it was one of the first books I read on it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kalicokat

I agree with Lendle, I lend out more than I borrow also, but it is great to give back and lend books that we love to others. It also helps to keep supporting our habit of reading so that we can afford to buy more books, if we get a free one every now and then  I'll have to check out A Little bit Wild sounds great, I love books that bring out the emotions either funny or sad.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I finished Shattered Dreams and all together it was pretty good although towards the end I got a little worn out from the self pity of the "crippled" heroine. Its a very sweet story, nothing too heavy other then the "issues"
> Well worth reading. I also got the other book by same author as its also .99 cents and I liked this one well enough.


I, too, just finished *Shattered Dreams* and felt just as you did. But I agree it is worth reading, it's a good story. I, also, bought her other book *When Love is Enough*.


----------



## wildwitchof

Atunah said:


> The Victoria Dahl I am reading right now "A little bit Wild" its funny. First paragraph the heroine gets deflowered  and its NOT the Hero. Definitely not a simpering virgin


I just came onto this thread to say how much I loved this book. I read it on an airplane yesterday (in paperback, sadly; cheaper than the kindle version) and was laughing and burning up the whole way.

I don't write historicals but they're my favorite pleasure read. This one reminded me of The Raven Prince by E Hoyt, or a Julia Quinn for its lightness. It was nominated for a RITA award (Romance Writers of America) but it didn't win. I've never read Dahl's historical books before but now I'm itching for the sequel.

As soon as I see it available for one-click, I'm there, overpriced or no.

The first step is admitting you have a problem. The second is saying "oh well."


----------



## Atunah

If its a problem, I could think of worse ones to have . Glad you liked the Dahl book. I am at about a third through. The H cracks me up . Love how he "needles" the heroine. What a naughty horny thing she is . Fun. I have the sequel on preorder already.

The Raven Prince  was awesome too. I have loved every one of Hoyt's so far. I don't find hers as light though as I do Julia Quinn. Those Quinn's are really great to read after I read a really heavy emotional one like when I read Broken Wing by Judith James.

One of the most emotional rip your heart out books I read where the first 2 in Marsha Canham Rose trilogy. It took me a while to recover from that second one. 1st  2nd 

I was weeping like I was leaking. 

After those kinds of books I like something a little lighter, and A little bit wild would fit, or Kieran Kramer is pretty funny too.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> One of the most emotional rip your heart out books I read where the first 2 in Marsha Canham Rose trilogy. It took me a while to recover from that second one. 1st  2nd
> 
> I was weeping like I was leaking.


Have you read *Midnight Honour * yet, Atunah?


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> Have you read *Midnight Honour * yet, Atunah?


Not yet. I will soon. I think you mentioned that it is just as good as the first 2. Am I going to be a watering pot again? 
I actually already own it. I bought all 3 a while back when I had an promo giftcard from Amazon. I had needed a break after reading the first 2 and somehow it slipped my mind to read the 3rd. I read so much that if I don't keep a list on what to read next, I loose track. Or is it lose track. That word gets me every time 

On another note, the book I am reading with the horny heroine did make me think. She really, I mean really appreciates the manly thighs in their tight breeches. . I have seen drawings and such of clothing of times past and I can only imagine, a nice looking fella with some nice and strong thighs, how did the ladies not swoon . And those buns, imagine those buns in those pants and then the men couldn't really hide anything in those pants. I mean women are women, no matter what the time period.

So I like that this novel shows a perfectly healthy horny lady for a chance, not afraid to look at manly flanks


----------



## wildwitchof

Re: the horny heroine. (Dahl's_ A Little Bit Wild_): I loved how fresh it felt to have this basically unromantic, self-admitted shallow, vital (frisky) young woman living in a stifling environment. I don't usually like fun and shallow heroines, so I wouldn't want to scare anyone away from it. She was just very real and very earthy. And visually stimulated by the appearance of men's "they're asking for it" thighs.

It was a twist on the shallow-hero, plain-heroine trope: this time, it's the beastly, very-lovable guy that wins the day.

Sigh. Going to see when the sequel comes out. As if I don't have 3,420,004 books in my TBR pile.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Not yet. I will soon. I think you mentioned that it is just as good as the first 2. Am I going to be a watering pot again?
> I actually already own it. I bought all 3 a while back when I had an promo giftcard from Amazon. I had needed a break after reading the first 2 and somehow it slipped my mind to read the 3rd. I read so much that if I don't keep a list on what to read next, I loose track. Or is it lose track. That word gets me every time


Yeah, probably a watering pot again, but I can't tell you why.  Let me know what you think of it when you read it.


----------



## Tess St John

Love that everyone is getting to read so much. 

We had unexpected company...coming from huge families (I'm one of 5 children and dh is one of 7 and we have over twenty nieces and nephews between us) we often have unexpected visitors. I love having them, but haven't got to read like I wanted yet this weekend. 

I received a print book I won from a blog...Swept Away by a Kiss...by Katharine Ashe...has anyone read this?? I may have to buy it on kindle with my eyesight being what it is.

I did get to finish a thriller Friday night, and loved the story (of course some of the gory details I had to skip over), but didn't like the head hopping and the time hopping kinda bothered me too! And the typos...I can forgive a couple, but this had too many! Yikes. But the story I really liked. I read a ton of mysteries, thrillers, and suspense in my younger days...didn't find romance till my late thirties!


----------



## Atunah

We had a pretty quiet weekend. Just me and hubby. We don't have family here. And darn its hot around here . The electric grill was glowing before I ever plugged it in . We have that Foreman grill on a stand, big round one. Perfect for balcony grilling as we are not allowed for good reasons to use charcoal grills on balconies or even within a certain distance to the building.

Of course we have plenty of idiot neighbors that grill on their balconies anyway.

Finished the "Dahl" and it was great fun. Refreshing, not ashamed of her sensual nature heroine.

I am reading Heaven's Fire right now 
So far I like it, still early. I needed a different time period after The Dahl novel. But I have to say, what is up with that guy on that cover. He either needs a really good laxative or a colonoscopy. I can't even look at him .

That is how I keep it fresh a bit, travelling back and backer in time 

I was just cruising and marking new releases as they come out in the next few months, and I noticed I have yet to read a Liz Carlyle book. I mean . She has so many, and I could have sworn I read one. Strange. So I look at what to read first and I swear one needs a fracking map to follow the intertwining of the families and books and what to heck to read in order 

Apparently the latest "The Bride wore Scarlet" goes in 2 different series . Do these romance writers really have to make it _that_ hard?

So I decided to start with "Beauty like the Night"  which seems to be one of the older ones and the first in the Rutledge series. Apparently the newest one goes in the Rutledge series and the MacLachlan series at the same time so I figured I'll start somewhere on top and eventually meet at that one in like 20 years 

And yes, I am one of those obsessive types that gets hives if I start a series not at the beginning, even if they are loosely connected. It just goes against any fiber in my body. 

Tess, I haven't read Katherine Ashe yet, but I have a sample on my Kindle ready to go as I keep seeing her name popping up when I look for books. I think its that same book I send the sample, first in the "Rogues of the Sea" series. It gets interesting reviews, and there seem to be pirates.


----------



## Atunah

I forgot to add something and my last post is so long already so there .

After watching a lot of the History stuff on the Revolutionary war here, like the 1776 and later. I was looking for some kind of romances that have some of that as a theme. I would like the hero and heroine to be from either place, one english, one american I mean. They can be set on either continent. I would think it would make a good backdrop for some nice tension.

I guess I thought about that after reading "The Windflower" where the heroine although from a line of english, is born and raised American. Hero being a english lordling.

I tried searching by tags under historical romance, but only got a few results. I did come across a Shirl Henke 
 by doing that search. I had never heard of her, but it looks like she has been re releasing some of her backlist including this so price is right.

I love it when I come across authors that have been around a while and are getting a revival on ebooks when they list their backlist. It just brings a completely new reader base to them.


----------



## Steven Slavick

I loved Courtney Milan's book Proof by Seduction. It was really well written with a good heroine and hero with an interesting plot. I'm currently really enjoying Eleven Scandals to Start to Win a Duke's Heart by Sarah MacLean. Finally, I loved Emma Wildes' book, An Indecent Proposal. It had a skittish heroine who had never really experienced love and two suitors who were lovelorn yet misunderstood.


----------



## Atunah

Courtney Milan is something special. I read all of hers so far and I will preorder the next one as soon as its up.

And I absolutely adored Eleven Scandals. One of my favorite heroines in that one. So very likeable. I didn't want that one to end and was sad when it did.

I haven't read Emma Wildes yet, do have her on the list. I need to stop adding stuff to my piles, even if they are virtual 

A freebie Historical romance today
 I think its 3 novellas in one. Haven't read it.


----------



## wildwitchof

Oooh, thanks for the tip on the freebies up today. I haven't seen many historicals given away, and it's not the only one. (Also got an Amelia Gray and searching for more.) I'm always hunting for new writers with backlist to get addicted to. I mean read.


----------



## Tess St John

Heavens...you guys give me so many new authors to check out...I love it!

Atunah, I'll let you know how I like the Ashe book. And it's hot here too!!! Too funny about the glowing grill!

Gretchen, it's okay, **Tess stands** I am addicted to books!

Thanks, Steven, I'm going pull down a Courtney Milan excerpt tonight!!

Sorry to be MIA again...we thought we were going to get some bad weather, so I had to turn off my computer (because power surges are what made it crash a week ago). I get my new computer next week...It's a laptop...so I won't have to worry about that anymore!!!  But I'm still hobbling around right now!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm enjoying Dear Cupid by Julie Ortolon.  Hope everyone had a great 4th July weekend!

Miriam Minger


----------



## gina1230

Just finished listening to _The Devil Who Tamed_ _Her_ by Johanna Lindsey. It is the second book of the Reid Family. I couldn't really get into the narrator's voice, so I'm debating whether I want to read the next book in the series, which is _A Rogue of My Own_. 



Atunah said:


> And yes, I am one of those obsessive types that gets hives if I start a series not at the beginning, even if they are loosely connected. It just goes against any fiber in my body.


That's me in a nutshell. I may be half way through a book when I realize I'm reading it out of order, then, of course, I have to stop and track down the first book. Sometimes I drive myself crazy.


----------



## CJArcher

I just finished Juliet Marillier's historical fantasy Daughter of the Forest and loved it. The romance in it was beautiful. If you're looking for something a bit different than the usual historical romances then I highly recommend it.


----------



## Atunah

Some sales
Lord of Scoundrels, great book only 99 cents 
Caroline Linden, I like this author also 99 cents


----------



## Kalicokat

Happy Wednesday to everyone. I wanted to let everyone know about this special that is going on. I got an email for an Eloisa James newsletter announcing that  is on sale for $1.99 for the month. I haven't read it yet and i believe it is one of her earlier novels but they are releasing the electronic version for this low price.

In the mean time i'm now reading  and i'm loving it. I finished  last night.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## yomamma

CJArcher said:


> I just finished Juliet Marillier's historical fantasy Daughter of the Forest and loved it. The romance in it was beautiful. If you're looking for something a bit different than the usual historical romances then I highly recommend it.


Oh my gosh I LOVE that book. It just totally freaking broke me and I cried like a baby. Marillier is one of my "read the ending first" authors, though, because not all of hers have a happy ending. I thought HEART'S BLOOD was spooky but wonderfully romantic. It's my favorite by her.

I just bought the new Meredith Duran and the new Loretta Chase. So excited - I love both of those authors!


----------



## CJArcher

jillmyles said:


> Oh my gosh I LOVE that book. It just totally freaking broke me and I cried like a baby. Marillier is one of my "read the ending first" authors, though, because not all of hers have a happy ending. I thought HEART'S BLOOD was spooky but wonderfully romantic. It's my favorite by her.
> 
> I just bought the new Meredith Duran and the new Loretta Chase. So excited - I love both of those authors!


Cried like a baby too, Jill. I'm going to start Son of Shadows soon too. Bad cover (as in REALLY) bad but it got good reviews on Goodreads so I can't wait. I'll have to get Heart's Blood, thanks for the rec.


----------



## MichelleR

When you ask people their favorite historical romance novels, a recurring title is Lord of Scoundrels. Right now it looks to be on sale for .99!


----------



## MichelleR

Atunah said:


> Some sales
> Lord of Scoundrels, great book only 99 cents


Darn, I just posted on this.

***​
Love that there are some Victoria Dahl fans!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gretchen Galway said:


> Re: the horny heroine. (Dahl's_ A Little Bit Wild_): I loved how fresh it felt to have this basically unromantic, self-admitted shallow, vital (frisky) young woman living in a stifling environment. I don't usually like fun and shallow heroines, so I wouldn't want to scare anyone away from it. She was just very real and very earthy. And visually stimulated by the appearance of men's "they're asking for it" thighs.


Oh, sounds a great read. Forgive my ignorance but is the Sophie Dahl the model/ granddaughter of Roahl Dahl?

Also thanks for the heads up about the Eloisa James book - I loe EJ (well, except for Desperate Duchesses which I think is hugely overrated, but I guess the exception proves the rule.)


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> Cried like a baby too, Jill. I'm going to start Son of Shadows soon too. Bad cover (as in REALLY) bad but it got good reviews on Goodreads so I can't wait. I'll have to get Heart's Blood, thanks for the rec.


Son of Shadows was my favorite book in the series!


----------



## Tess St John

Just bought Lord of Scoundrels! Can't wait to read it! And the Leigh Michaels' freebie!

I don't know about Sophie Dahl...sorry I can't help.

Duchess of Love must be from EJ's backlist...there's no reviews up for it yet...Interesting.


----------



## yomamma

CJArcher said:


> Cried like a baby too, Jill. I'm going to start Son of Shadows soon too. Bad cover (as in REALLY) bad but it got good reviews on Goodreads so I can't wait. I'll have to get Heart's Blood, thanks for the rec.


Is that the one where she has the raven on her arm? I didn't hate that one but didn't love it, cover-art-wise. I think I was happy with the ending of the second book, but the third book had some parts in it that made me very unhappy, and I would recommend skipping it. But that is just me!

HEIR TO SEVENWATERS was also very, very good and romantic. The one that came after that? I read the ending, realized it wasn't happy, and haven't brought myself to read it yet. :/


----------



## Atunah

I never heard of Juliet Marillier. I checked out the books but I can't make out what excactly they are. They are under fantasy and Historical at the same time? Are they romance? Or like strictly fantasy. I don't read fantasy so I can't tell if it is when I see it  .

The little blurbs read very confusing to me so I can't go by that.


----------



## MichelleR

Grace Elliot said:


> Oh, sounds a great read. Forgive my ignorance but is the Sophie Dahl the model/ granddaughter of Roahl Dahl?


I might be missing something -- the only Dahl I see being discussed is Victoria Dahl.


----------



## Tess St John

Michelle, I think they're referring to Roald Dahl...the writer of The BFG and Matilda!!  Great kids books...my daughter introduced me to the books when she was in first or second grade!!


----------



## CJArcher

jillmyles said:


> Is that the one where she has the raven on her arm? I didn't hate that one but didn't love it, cover-art-wise. I think I was happy with the ending of the second book, but the third book had some parts in it that made me very unhappy, and I would recommend skipping it. But that is just me!
> 
> HEIR TO SEVENWATERS was also very, very good and romantic. The one that came after that? I read the ending, realized it wasn't happy, and haven't brought myself to read it yet. :/


Good to know. I liked the way Daughter of the Forest finished and I was reluctant to read any more in the series but I checked out the reviews on Goodreads.com and many people loved it so I thought I'd give it a go. I'll do the same for the rest too.



Atunah said:


> I never heard of Juliet Marillier. I checked out the books but I can't make out what excactly they are. They are under fantasy and Historical at the same time? Are they romance? Or like strictly fantasy. I don't read fantasy so I can't tell if it is when I see it .
> 
> The little blurbs read very confusing to me so I can't go by that.


I'd say they're definitely in the historical fantasy camp with a huge romance element. They're set in Ireland around the time the Britons are invading and Christianity is arriving, but there's a very "earthy" element with forest folk and enchantments playing a big part in the plot. If you're not a fantasy fan, maybe skip it but you'll be missing an amazing romance. They're not historical romance in the way we think of it. Ugh - that was probably a totally unhelpful explanation, sorry.


----------



## Atunah

You certainly made it very interesting sounding though.  . When I say I don't know or read Fantasy, I mean I cant recall if I ever read it. I read all kinds of different things when I was younger, including my 20's. But I didn't read that here in the US, but in Germany. I am not very clear a lot of times on genres and especially the differences of them here and there. I also didn't care much what genre stuff was in during that time, we just passed books around and got whatever was at the bookstores. 

I think as long as there is still some human stuff in a story I am cool with it. Like I read some paranormal, but I prefer that either or the h/H be at least human, or humanoid  . I don't know if I like it when everyone is something other then. 

I always like to read something a little different in between my Historical Romances to keep things fresh. So I read some "In Death", or pick, a PNR. I also like historical mysteries like the Cyr series from CS Harris. 

As long as I know what I am reading is not a romance in the defined sense I am fine. I just get peeved when I don't get what I wanted. Stomps foot  

To be honest Romance is about the only Genre I am sure I know what it is. The rest I have no clue most of the time what it means  

I will try the sample of the first book in that series and see if I like it. I like Folklore and Farytales and I like especially european folklore, not surprising being from Europe  

I grew up where you expect Hansel and Gretel to have lived. Literally.  . Surrounded by many folklore, history, stories and artifacts. And Forests, many many fairytale forrests.


----------



## MichelleR

Tess St John said:


> Michelle, I think they're referring to Roald Dahl...the writer of The BFG and Matilda!! Great kids books...my daughter introduced me to the books when she was in first or second grade!!


Yeah, I got that -- what I meant is the only current female writer I saw mentioned was Victoria Dahl. I'm aware of Wonka Writer.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah - you might like these Juliet Marillier books then. The characters are definitely human  and the fantasy element is minimal. They're not historical romance but fantasy historical with romance - I think. Lol, genre defining can be hard.


----------



## MLPMom

For those of you who love Margaret Lake I have an interview with her posted on my blog. Check it out. http://myguiltyobsession.blogspot.com/2011/07/interview-with-indie-author-margaret.html

For those of you who don't know who she is, you should really check out her work, it is amazing! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Tess St John

Question...would you suggest a book you haven't read?  I saw where there was a freebie of a book someone else suggested on a loop I'm on and I wanted to post it here, but I'm afraid to because the book has mixed reviews...But would you guys want to know about a freebie even if I couldn't suggest it


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read all the bargains and freebies I am posting either. I figure everyone can look at the listing and then decide. 

Historical Romance freebies are rare enough, I just throw them out there.


----------



## Tess St John

I don't know why link maker won't work for me...but here are a couple of historical freebies I found - but I have not read them, so just warning you that I'm not sure of their content.

Never a Bride by Amelia Grey 


Loki's Daughters by Delie Jacobs 


Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!

_
[EDIT: I replaced your urls with image links ... Geoffrey]_


----------



## Grace Elliot

MichelleR said:


> I might be missing something -- the only Dahl I see being discussed is Victoria Dahl.


Ahhh, no, my mistake. Obviously I was thinking of the wrong Dahl....I havent heard of Victoria Dahl...looking her books up right now. 
Thanks.


----------



## MichelleR

Grace Elliot said:


> Ahhh, no, my mistake. Obviously I was thinking of the wrong Dahl....I havent heard of Victoria Dahl...looking her books up right now.
> Thanks.


She's a good read if you like feisty heroines who like sex without apology.


----------



## Tess St John

Thank you, Geoffrey...I'm not sure why link maker won't work for me...It never has though!!!  I've had friends help with my siggy!  I so appreciate you!


----------



## Atunah

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I been on a reading binge . Haven't watched TV all weekend barely. Can't.stop.reading. 

So after I finished  which was a little heavier and darker, I thought I'd read one that's a bit lighter, fluffier if you will.

I picked a recent freebie, I think its still free and I thought it would fit that mood. . I was wrong . That's not a bad thing though, it turned out to be really good, a gothic in a way. There was a lot of meat to this one. Nasty villain hubby, long suffering heroine, creepy castle . When I read a new author, I just never know what I get. 

Then I just finished , which is the 5th in a series by Christie Kelley and I loved it. I read all of hers now and this last one didn't disappoint. Her writing style feels comfortable to me. Just want I needed.

Now I am starting , which I am borrowing through Lendle.me.

I am going to need a kick to the head soon or my brain will explode from all the romance I am reading . I might bring down the rest of society with my actions.

Ah well, screw it.  I am only at 85 books so far this year, I thought I could do more.


----------



## Tess St John

Go, Atunah, Go. 

I've read a ton today, but not historicals...I'm hoping to slip one in before this weekend, because I'll be busy all weekend with a reunion (not class or high school...it was a church org) I'm putting together. This will be my first and last - I'm so excited I can hardly stand it, but it's a ton of work, especially since I'm hosting it back home, not here where I live. But it should be a blast. Most of the people I haven't seen in 30 years.


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Go, Atunah, Go.
> 
> I've read a ton today, but not historicals...I'm hoping to slip one in before this weekend, because I'll be busy all weekend with a reunion (not class or high school...it was a church org) I'm putting together. This will be my first and last - I'm so excited I can hardly stand it, but it's a ton of work, especially since I'm hosting it back home, not here where I live. But it should be a blast. Most of the people I haven't seen in 30 years.


I have never been at any reunion of any kind. Everyone I have been in any class with or group are overseas. I don't even remember anyones name, nor what they looked like. Its weird, for me its like someone else's life when I look back at BA (Before America). Heck, I barely remember what my family looks like .

I admire people that can put on events for lots. I can't even imagine, I don't like crowds or entertaining at all.

Hope it went ok and and you get a break so you can recharge and read.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Cool beans, y'all. Just wanted to say that - my random hit-n-run for the day... :}


Are you saying we are your daily quickie?


----------



## AmandaBixby

I love historical romance, I don't read anything else any more.  I'm currently reading Madeline Hunter.  I love her.  I prefer humor to be mixed in with my drama and passion, and she gets it done.


----------



## colleen_gleason

Tess St John said:


> Just bought Lord of Scoundrels! Can't wait to read it!
> Duchess of Love must be from EJ's backlist...there's no reviews up for it yet...Interesting.


Oh, how I envy you, you _Lord of Scoundrels_ virgin! 

I loved that book and it's one that I re-read fairly regularly. If you haven't read it before, you are in for a treat. I just downloaded Chase's latest, the first in a dressmaker series (which I think is going to be so fun)--something about _Silk is for Seduction_. My other Chase favorites are _Lord Perfect_ and _Don't Tempt Me_.

As for _Duchess in Love_, yes, that's from EJ's list probably at least five/six years ago. It's one of my favorite EJ books.

I'm sorry if this was mentioned previously (I didn't wade through 17 pages of archives on this topic; too excited to jump in!) but does anyone here like Liz Carlyle? I've been reading her for years, but her last two books I've had a hard time getting into. Just wondered if there's anyone else with that problem.


----------



## Atunah

Colleen, funny you mention Liz Carlyle, as I had posted recently after reading so many historicals, I hadn't read even one of hers yet . I will start with an older one though  its a first in one of the series she has and I have to read in order  I hope I picked a good one to start with her. 
Maybe her creative juices are running out. The women does have a lot of books, series and intertwined characters across more then one, made my head spin trying to figure out where to start.

I also have Chase's newest,  haven't red it yet. I love her books though and yes, I totally loved  which is still at .99 I think. Great great book.

I remember reading Eloisa James Desperate Duchesse complete series one after the other in like 1-2 weeks. Strangly I haven't read the "other" Duchess series yet which looks like Duchess in love is the first. 
Too many Duchesses books to keep everything straight . I mean just how many Duchesses were there back then


----------



## Candee15

colleen_gleason said:


> Oh, how I envy you, you _Lord of Scoundrels_ virgin!
> 
> I loved that book and it's one that I re-read fairly regularly. If you haven't read it before, you are in for a treat. I just downloaded Chase's latest, the first in a dressmaker series (which I think is going to be so fun)--something about _Silk is for Seduction_. My other Chase favorites are _Lord Perfect_ and _Don't Tempt Me_.
> 
> As for _Duchess in Love_, yes, that's from EJ's list probably at least five/six years ago. It's one of my favorite EJ books.
> 
> I'm sorry if this was mentioned previously (I didn't wade through 17 pages of archives on this topic; too excited to jump in!) but does anyone here like Liz Carlyle? I've been reading her for years, but her last two books I've had a hard time getting into. Just wondered if there's anyone else with that problem.


Hmmm. I'm a Lord of Scoundrels virgin, too <g>. I'm almost a historical romance virgin, in fact. I started with Kathleen Woodiwiss and Rosemary Rogers a million years ago but then somehow veered off into contemporary land. Maybe it's time to GO BACK in time again. I'm loving reading this thread!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Sorry, Atunah, I didn't clarify...it's next weekend, the 16th. And you going back for a reunion would be a feat, wouldn't it! I've been wanting to do this a long time...I loved these people and they all had such an impact on my life!  But as far as class reunions, the last one I went to was like going back to high school. No thank you...I only attend when my best friend goes.

Great to see you TL, glad you got your HR fix...have a great day!

Yes, Colleen...Lord of Scoundrel is next on my list!!  I can't wait!

Amanda, I've read some of Madeline Hunter's older stuff, I'll have to try some of her more recent works.

Go back, Candee, go back! I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Atunah

Historical Romance has come a long way since the days of Rogers and Woodiwiss there is so much out there now. Will be fun I think for you to go back now


----------



## Candee15

I'm excited.  This is truly a new genre to me and I have a LOT of reading ground to cover.

Any suggestions for the best of the best particular books and the must read authors?

Of course, I've put Lord of Scoundrels on my TBR list already, thanks to this wonderful group on KB.

Lynn


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Speaking of historical romances....

Is there a quick way to find out if there are free romances for downloading? Seems like I just stumble across them occasionally.


----------



## Violette_D

I will always be a fan of historical romance. I particularly loved the medieval days. So, Iris Johansen, Woodiwiss, Lowell are some my favorites


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Speaking of historical romances....
> 
> Is there a quick way to find out if there are free romances for downloading? Seems like I just stumble across them occasionally.


I get emails from ereaderiq and the kolorbooks site for all free books. But a lot of times I just go to the Amazon store and go to romance and then the sub genre like Historical and sort by price.

Every few days or so I sort by price and then work my way up though like 2.99 to see if any mainstream stuff has gone on sale.


----------



## Atunah

Candee15 said:


> I'm excited. This is truly a new genre to me and I have a LOT of reading ground to cover.
> 
> Any suggestions for the best of the best particular books and the must read authors?
> 
> Of course, I've put Lord of Scoundrels on my TBR list already, thanks to this wonderful group on KB.
> 
> Lynn


Wow, that is difficult since there is such a wide range of locations, depth etc.

Here are some names to start with
Lisa Kleypas, Mary Balogh, Anne Gracie, Courtney Milan, Julie Garwood, Elizabeth Hoyt, Judith James, Sarah MacLean, Marsha Canham, Julia Quinn. I know I am missing many.

If you want something a bit lighter Julia Quinn is a good one, Judith James is more heavy. Sarah Maclean has a nice trilogy and you can never go wrong with Julie Garwood's older historicals. She only writes contempo now, but I loved The Secret and Ransom. 
I haven't found a bad Mary Balogh yet and Lisa Kleypas Wallflower series is well liked.
My favorite of hers is Dreaming of you. Sigh, Derek Craven, born in a drain pipe and such .

If you go up and back on this thread you'll find a lot of stuff we been reading recently are wanting to try. 
There is just so much out there its hard to just grab and pick something.


----------



## yomamma

Seconding Lisa Kleypas and would also suggest a little Julie Garwood - THE SECRET is one of my favorite novels ever.


----------



## Candee15

Atunah said:


> Wow, that is difficult since there is such a wide range of locations, depth etc.
> 
> Here are some names to start with
> Lisa Kleypas, Mary Balogh, Anne Gracie, Courtney Milan, Julie Garwood, Elizabeth Hoyt, Judith James, Sarah MacLean, Marsha Canham, Julia Quinn. I know I am missing many.
> 
> If you want something a bit lighter Julia Quinn is a good one, Judith James is more heavy. Sarah Maclean has a nice trilogy and you can never go wrong with Julie Garwood's older historicals. She only writes contempo now, but I loved The Secret and Ransom.
> I haven't found a bad Mary Balogh yet and Lisa Kleypas Wallflower series is well liked.
> My favorite of hers is Dreaming of you. Sigh, Derek Craven, born in a drain pipe and such .
> 
> If you go up and back on this thread you'll find a lot of stuff we been reading recently are wanting to try.
> There is just so much out there its hard to just grab and pick something.


Thank you SO MUCH! I appreciate your suggestions. At least I now have a good starting point. I would say I think I'll like lighter books or those with humor in them better than the very "heavy" ones.


----------



## Candee15

jillmyles said:


> Seconding Lisa Kleypas and would also suggest a little Julie Garwood - THE SECRET is one of my favorite novels ever.


Lisa Kleypas seemed to be recommended a LOT, which is good since she has a lot of books.

I forgot to mention...I read A Knight in Shining Armor many, many years ago and love, love, love that book!!! I would like to find more time travel romances like THAT.


----------



## Atunah

I am one of those that hated Knight in Shining armour, I hated the ending.  I haven't read a Jude Deveraux since I don't think.

But I loved the Karen Marie Moning Highlander series which starting at the 3rd book are similar in that present woman goes back to Highlands. I loved everyone one of them. I started with "Kiss of the Highlander", which isn't technically the first in the series, but that is where it really gets going. That book restored my faith in Time Travel Romance.

It cleansed out the bad feeling Knight in shining armour left . I know many love it though. I put this in spoiler tags


Spoiler



I just hated that it didn't have a HEA. To know that the hero had to live his life all alone and miserable just isn't a satisfying ending for me. It broke my heart.


----------



## Candee15

Atunah said:


> I am one of those that hated Knight in Shining armour, I hated the ending.  I haven't read a Jude Deveraux since I don't think.
> 
> But I loved the Karen Marie Moning Highlander series which starting at the 3rd book are similar in that present woman goes back to Highlands. I loved everyone one of them. I started with "Kiss of the Highlander", which isn't technically the first in the series, but that is where it really gets going. That book restored my faith in Time Travel Romance.
> 
> It cleansed out the bad feeling Knight in shining armour left . I know many love it though. I put this in spoiler tags
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just hated that it didn't have a HEA. To know that the hero had to live his life all alone and miserable just isn't a satisfying ending for me. It broke my heart.


That's interesting because "these days" I cannot stand a book without a HEA. I was sooooooooooooooooo much younger then and could handle it better <g>. I had forgotten about the ending. Sigh!


----------



## Tess St John

Cork-a-Dork mom, I haven't found it if there is one, dear!

Jill, I so agree with you!  Love Garwood too!

Lynn, I agree with the suggestions of Lisa Kleypas (Atunah gave you great suggestions there), Julia Quinn, (the Bridgerton books are my favorite of hers), Julie Garwood (I loved the Wedding), just to name a few...you can cruise this thread and you'll find lots of different tastes and suggestions!

Violette, I'll have to check those out...the only thing about medieval that gets to me is how violent they are at times, but those were violent times!

Atunah, I'm with you on the spoiler.


----------



## Atunah

Kindle library lending through Overdrive is coming. We don't know how or when they will implement it, but if you have Overdrive now, you will this year be able to read them on the Kindle too.  . 

I only been to our library in person twice. And then only to get and renew the library card. It was way too busy and there were kids everywhere. I don't like crowds. They do have a great online system here where no matter what library the book is, you can order them online and then pick them all up at your nearest. I am in a big city so that is a nice thing. I did check the Romance section in the online catalog of the regular books they have and Historical Romance seems to be a little lacking. 

Same with the ebooks on Overdrive. Most of the Romances they have there are chick lit and contempo. And then a few Harlequin but very few Historicals. So I don't know how useful this will be for me, once we can read library books on the Kindle. 

I'll be honest and say that trying to figure out how things work at the library and how to find and check out the books is the main reason I haven't gone there. Its one of my phobia's I guess  .

Prices bug me too. I have to pay 7.99 plus tax so 8.64 for those new books including Silk is for Seduction. I see it at Book Depository for 6.99 free ship and no tax.  . Most of the 7.99 romance kindle books are 6.99 and below in paperback.


----------



## Atunah

Scottish freebie just popped up. Haven't read it.



eta edit: Taking it off as its already not free anymore. Was only up for minutes.


----------



## MichelleR

I'm sure you dinna mean to scare it away.


----------



## Atunah

I guess that was a Scottish quickie.


----------



## colleen_gleason

Atunah said:


> Colleen, funny you mention Liz Carlyle, as I had posted recently after reading so many historicals, I hadn't read even one of hers yet . I will start with an older one though  its a first in one of the series she has and I have to read in order  I hope I picked a good one to start with her.


Yes, that's definitely one of my favorites--and those books in that little series were the ones that got me hooked on her. I can't even remember the titles. I never did read the very first one, though--her first book ever. _My False Heart_, I think it was. I tried it and couldn't get into it. But those are the best ones to start with. The One, Two, Three series was pretty good too.

Let me know what you think of _Beauty Like the Night_. Yum. I might have to go back and read that again.

Oh, but my favorite, _*favorite *_was also the first one I ever read--A Gentleman or something like that. (Argh. I'm going to have to go look it up.) The hero in that book, Max, was the inspiration for my own Max Pesaro (in the Gardella Vampire Chronicles). No, it's _No True Gentleman_. YUM.

And my other faves are the Devil books--_the Devil You Know_, and the other one with Devil in the title.

Oh, enjoy!!!


----------



## Atunah

This one is on sale for .99. I absolutely loved loved it. One of the best heroes. Sigh



Another .99 cent one, I haven't read this one yet


and more for .99 cent. Must be a Highlander sale . Haven't read this one either. 


one more for .99


I can highly recommend Judith James Highland Rebel. Its a favorite 5 star book for me. The others I can't speak for. So if you want some kilts and big swords, there they are.


----------



## chipotle

I hope those of you reading Lord of Scoundrels give us your impressions, especially if you think it deserves to be number 1 in the AAR Poll of 100 Best Romances of all time. I liked it (especially the glove scene! ) but I'm not sure I'd rate it higher than some of the others in the top ten.

Dreaming of You is also my favorite Lisa Kleypas. That Derek Craven is hard to forget!


----------



## Atunah

I am not big at making absolute top lists. I have a shelf on goodreads where I put certain 5 star books that are favorites. Doesn't mean the other 5 star books aren't as good. There is no way I could put a top 100 on my own favorites though. I wouldn't have a clue how to sort them. 

Lord of Scroundrels was great. But others are also great. And yes, its hard to get over Derek Craven born in a Drainpipe.  

There are quite a few books in that AAR top 100 where I go, wah? But taste is so objective. Sometimes also if a book is praised over and over again and tops lists everywhere, there is a very high expectation on it and one is bound to be somewhat disappointed. I prefer going into a book just on its own and if it happens to be one others liked, great. 

Although again, Lord of Scoundrels is a great one. But I have read reviews where some didn't like it, so you never know.


----------



## MichelleR

chipotle said:


> I hope those of you reading Lord of Scoundrels give us your impressions, especially if you think it deserves to be number 1 in the AAR Poll of 100 Best Romances of all time. I liked it (especially the glove scene! ) but I'm not sure I'd rate it higher than some of the others in the top ten.


I liked it a lot back when I read it, but I wouldn't put it at #1. Of course, I don't know what I would put there in its place.


----------



## Tess St John

Heavens, I don't think I can rate my most fav either...I love so many. I liked Lord of Scoundrels very much (read it yesterday), but I can't say it was my favorite ever, but would be in my top 100.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Altunah... I just bought the "Highland... " books you recommended. Who can turn down a .99 romance about men in kilts??  

Sad thing is, I'm finding more books to buy by lately I haven't had much time to read!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Will you buy a book without reviews?

I'm a little leary of buying books without reviews - even .99 ones. I know reading choices are subjective, but it is somewhat of a guide.


----------



## Kalicokat

Some older historicals that i've liked are the Catherine Coulter ones. Especially  And then a lot of her other characters will spin off of this series into her Bride series.

I just read  and enjoyed it. The Heroine was unconventional and foward and created a few outragous situations. There was a lot of misunderstanding between the hero and heroine that sometimes got frustrating but all in all an enjoyable book for under $4.


----------



## Atunah

When I see a book without reviews I do research first. Sometimes its a re release of a backlist and in that case I can find something usually on goodreads. If I can't find anything about the author meaning its their first book and I see no publisher with it, I don't usually jump on it no matter the price. 
Most of the .99-2.99 I have been buying lately have been sales from the publishers or backlist put up from already established authors. And then indy's that either post here in this thread or are also recommended somewhere. 

If someone I trust on my goodreads feeds recommends something that is a new author and has no reviews and such, I am willing to try a sample. I do vetting before I click on even samples as I read so much, I don't want to waste my time with random samples. 

But yeah, no reviews and no other info on a book I am leary too.


----------



## Kalicokat

Wow ..not sure why the link up above for Once a Rake is so huge. Sorry everyone , that is how the linkmaker made it....

As for reading books with no reviews.. I tend to not read them either unless it is an independant author that promoted it on these boards and it sounded interesting and the price was right. I don't like spending more than a $1 or two for those. I love reading the reviews cause a lot of times it gives me a better understanding of what the book is about then the product description.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I ever read a Catherine Coulter. Not sure why. Is she one of those "clean" writers? I always thought she might be purple flowery, not sure why I think that.

I have read My Wicked Pirate by Rona Sharon. 
I remember enjoying it and it also has the mistunderstandings in it. I think a lot of books from a few years back have that. 
Can drive one nuts sometimes, but we love them books anyway 

I love you, no I hate you, no I love you is even worse when its used 

Sometimes I want all those emotions when I read a book. Frustration, anger, le sigh, drooling, sadness, joy, confusion, you name it. I think the older Historicals had a lot more of the full range in the novels. 
But sometimes I don't want to read all that drama, so I try to change it up. That's the beauty of Romance in general, it has everything.

Going to start my first Liz Carlyle sometime today. I keep buying books and it makes it hard to stick to my reading next plan . Then I go and read backlist of authors and I have new stuff also sitting there waiting.

I need to stop browsing books on Amazon


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I'm back onto Amanda Quick again. Grabbed a copy of The River Knows.
I was trying to get into a few contemporaries from Heather Graham, and a few others, but they weren't hitting the spot. So I opened The River and *bang* was hooked. I'm a HUGE Krentz fan in all her guises so she's an easy sell for me anyway. She's a rich writer, and fun, too. She had this great exchange between hero and heroine in a dark carriage w/these lines that made me laugh out loud:

_Anthony gave that a moment's consideration and then shook his head once. "I'm afraid that version of events lacks the ring of truth."
The cool accusation sparked her anger. "That is unfortunate, because it is the only version that exists."_

Of course it was a lie she fed him, still, that is a comeback!

I go through phases where the only romance I'll read is historical, primarily English set either Regency or Victorian. I'm finding I really miss the Regency Holiday books that were so prevalent before the publishers discontinued category regency. I don't know what it was about them, maybe that they were irrepressibly happy in the ending, maybe because everyone was so black and white, or that they were quick reads w/high tear jerker factor, but really, last night I'm sitting in the recliner lamenting their demise. Oh, there are still a few 'group' stories from industry heavies, but they're not the same. They would start coming out around October. I HOPE that w/the relaunch of loveswept in digital form some of these holiday regencies will find their way back out there.


----------



## Tess St John

Well, Kalicokat, at least you can make links...linkmaker hates me!! I've never been able to make a link..

Ursula...is Amanda Quick Jayne Anne Krentz?  I think so, but I can't remember. 

I've only read one Coulter years ago and the hero forced himself on the heroine...and I never picked up another of her books...I need to probably try her again with more recent books.  I've heard that Lisa Kleypas' first book had a scene like this, but I never have even seen her first two books for sale since I started reading her. And I love her books...so not fair of me with Coulter.

Cork-a-dork mom, I usually don't read reviews before I buy a book. I either pick authors I know, take suggestions from friends, trusted bloggers, and now this thread.

Atunah...that h/h push and pull can get frustrating...I get bewildered when a couple has fought the entire book and suddenly realize they're in love...I've never seen fighting as foreplay...but that's just me.


----------



## Steven Slavick

Tess, Yes - Amanda Quick also writes as Jayne Ann Krentz. She also writes as Jayne Castle. (I'm a librarian so it's easy to keep all these facts together.) She even ties these authors together by writing trilogies: one under each name in her paranormal series'. Library journals that give reviews of upcoming novels (like Publishers Weekly and Booklist) are consistently stating how entertaining her writing is. I just bought a romance by Amanda Quick called Mistress. I haven't read it yet, but I'm looking forward to reading it soon. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kalicokat

Tess and Atunah-The Catherine Coulter ones i'd suggest trying are the ones I listed above and I reattached the links below so you don't have to scroll up . I haven't read them in several years but I have read them a couple of times and i'm wanting to read them again. I don't remember any forceing of anyone in them. I'm not sure what you mean in "purple flowery" but these are older books so probably not as in depth in the love scenes are some are today, but still good stories to read.



I'm currently reading  and I'm enjoying it but again it is one full of misunderstandings between the two about which one wants to seduce the other and they have tried like 3 times and then have a misunderstanding about if the other one wants to or not. It is kinda funny but frustrating also.

I haven't read Amanda Quick in several years. I use to but then I got bored with her books so I stopped. I'll have to check out some of her latest ones. I do like Liz Carlyle and I have read a few of hers but not many. Lately i've been trying to stay away from the $8 books and read the cheaper ones. But I know i'm going to have to break down soon and buy a couple.

Next book to read is  which I borrowed off of Lendle.


----------



## Trophywife007

I love Amanda Quick (Jayne Ann Krentz/Jayne Castle).  I like the mystery she incorporates so it's not just a romance, plus the fact that the hero and heroine trust each other.  They have brains and are humorous.  I really disliked that many old school romances focused on whether or not the heroine could/should trust the hero, even though she supposedly was madly in love with him.

I just picked up Lord of Scoundrels and will hopefully get to it this weekend.  I'm currently reading Gail Carriger's Heartless.  Not exactly a historical romance, but still fun, none the less.


----------



## Tess St John

I went to a workshop Jayne Ann Krentz gave in Dallas a few years back. She and SEP (Susan Elizabeth Phillips--who I love, but she's only written one historical) did the workshop together. They were very entertaining and I bought one of Jayne's books after that, but I can't remember the name or what it was about (but I read like 300 books that year). 

Thank you, Steven...I thought there is another historical author writing under the name Quick, so I wasn't sure this was JAK!

Thanks. Kalicokat, I will look for them. 

Hope you like Lord of Scoundrels, Trophywife!!


----------



## gina1230

I've always considered Catherine Coulter as the queen of the bodice ripper novels, and several of her books ended up in my DNF pile.  I do agree with Kalicokat that the Legacy and Bride series are good stories to read.


----------



## MTMelder

I stumbled onto this post, and thought I would plug one of my favorites! Her name is Carla Simpson. However the name she wrote my favorite series under was Quinn Taylor Evans. The series was, Merlin's Legacy. The first book 'Daughter of Fire' was written in 1996 and she did 6 books in the series. The books are set in the period of time, when King Harold lost the war in England. I Googled her, and saw where the books have been re-released (Some with new covers). I however, prefer the retro covers. Check her out! . . Let me know if you like her.

M. T. Melder

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## CJArcher

Aagh, I just wrote a reply in this thread then the cat jumped on the keyboard and made a mess of it. Sigh.



Trophywife007 said:


> I love Amanda Quick (Jayne Ann Krentz/Jayne Castle). I like the mystery she incorporates so it's not just a romance, plus the fact that the hero and heroine trust each other. They have brains and are humorous. I really disliked that many old school romances focused on whether or not the heroine could/should trust the hero, even though she supposedly was madly in love with him.
> 
> I just picked up Lord of Scoundrels and will hopefully get to it this weekend. I'm currently reading Gail Carriger's Heartless. Not exactly a historical romance, but still fun, none the less.


I love AQ for that reason too, and she writes some great dialog.

I read Gail Carriger's Soulless but not the rest. They were fun and I might get around to them one day when my TBR pile shrinks a bit.


----------



## ginaf20697

Free today. Great book


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Gina...I've never read Patricia Ryan...so this will be fun.

CJ, so sorry about the cat...I have a friend who'll send me a letter in an email and it will have one letter for a couple of pages...sometimes her birds land on her keyboard...too funny.

Thanks for the suggestions, MT.

Gina...what is DNF pile?

Happy Thursday, Everyone!


----------



## MichelleR

DNF is probably Did Not Finish.


----------



## Felipe

I love historical fiction, but I'm so into writing it I rarely have time to read any more.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the clarification, Michelle...and I could see that, Gina.


----------



## Atunah

Outside a couple of fly byers, we have been discussing Historical romance for 80 pages now. So what do you mean about the thread not being about that  

I don't see most of the discussion to be about Bodice Rippers at all. Bodice Rippers are from back in the 80's mostly, some into the 90's. Rosemary Rodgers and Woodiwiss are good examples of that. 

Most of the other books discussed do not fall under that. Mary Balogh, Lisa Kleypas, Liz Carlyle, Mary Jo Putney, Judith James, Lorraine Heath, Julia Quinn, Julie Anne Long, Christie Kelley, Caroline Linden, Elizabeth Hoyt, Loretta Chase etc. 
This is a sample of the books and authors we have discussed in this thread. None of them are Bodice rippers. 

So I am a bit confused by that comment to be honest.  

I think the only author that might be considered writing or having written Bodice Rippers is Coulter, but since I never read her, i don't know. Curious, what books did you consider bodice rippers? 

Maybe there is a confusion as to what Bodice Rippers are. There is a group on Goodreads that has a lot of good examples. 

In any case, Bodice Rippers ARE also historical romance. Just a different era and much more polarizing by today's standards.


----------



## Atunah

I have read Margaret Lake also and they fit in exactly like most other books from that time frame that are Historical Romance. Not really a difference. I liked them, but again, they are like any other Historical Romance. They are not "better" or any more historical romance than others. 

Some have more historical details some have less. As long as they have the required HEA, they are Historical Romance. If they don't, they might fit more into Historical Fiction. 

Sorry, but I am not really in the mood explaining something that was in my opinion put forward as a thinly veiled insult. Anyone looking at 80 pages of discussion and throwing out a term like Bodice Rippers, just doesn't know, or care really.


----------



## Atunah

Someone used Bodice Ripper to describe one author. You claimed an 80 page thread was all about that. I think its your tone I took offense too. The eyerolling along with the accusatory tone implying we aren't talking about "real" Historical Romance. 

Why didn't you just ask. Or suggest romances you have read. If Margaret Lake are the only Historical romances you read, why didn't you say so. There are many to suggest that are set in that time and you might also like. Many of those have been already been posted here.  I suggest Marsha Canham Highland Trilogy if you liked Lake. Amazing. 

Can you not look at your post and see how it reads?


----------



## cagnes

I'm currently reading  & I'm really enjoying it. I've also read  & loved that one too! Looking forward to reading more from Kate Noble.


----------



## Atunah

I have had a Kate Noble somewhere on one of my lists, never got around reading it. I have to many lists that are getting way to long  

Checking to see if any of them in series. Looks like Revealed is a first in a series and Compromised is a stand alone. Cute covers. I see more of the Dress with no face covers.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I'm going buy another Amazon gift certificate!    I wouldn't know about 1/4 of these writers without all of you....thank you so much!


----------



## Atunah

I just got another $20 Gift card from Lendle.me, just for lending books out. I already spend it too  

There are just so many authors out there, thankfully, so I keep picking up new names too. 

I can barely keep up with the backlists then all the new releases and I am also working in Indy books in between.   

I wish I could read faster. So many stories, such little lifespan


----------



## Margery Scott

I'm a huge historical romance fan, which is why I write them  I must admit I'm not a fan of Regencies or Victorians, but I love a good western or medieval, especially set in Scotland. Right now I'm reading Painted by the Sun, by Elizabeth Grayson. So far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I just got another $20 Gift card from Lendle.me, just for lending books out. I already spend it too


Congrats! Since they started paying for lending, I've had the hardest time loaning a book.... someone always seems to beat me to it!


----------



## Atunah

Margery Scott said:


> I'm a huge historical romance fan, which is why I write them  I must admit I'm not a fan of Regencies or Victorians, but I love a good western or medieval, especially set in Scotland. Right now I'm reading Painted by the Sun, by Elizabeth Grayson. So far I'm enjoying it.


I have never heard of it but looking it up it sounds interesting. I am always looking for some Westerns, or American historicals. I don't read many of them and I seem to have problems finding those I like. I tried Texas Destiny by Lorraine Heath  and it was ok. Maybe its the abundance of cowboys I don't like .

I did like Comanche moon by Anderson. 

I'll check out Painted by the Sun.

I would like to see more stuff around the American Revolution too. Mix up the english and american issue and such. Most of the stuff I see has either just Indians or Cowboys. I think there is a lot more to be told there. Different areas of the US around that time.

And of course, one can never go wrong with Scots


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Congrats! Since they started paying for lending, I've had the hardest time loaning a book.... someone always seems to beat me to it!


You know, I noticed that too. Not once since then I have gotten through on the ones in email. Only if I happen to be on the site can I get it, not always though. 
I think they said they are rotating who they send the notice too now. I'll be honest, I used to not jump right in when it was someone anonymous, cause I don't get the point of hiding the info, but now we get paid so I say what the heck .

Of course, I had already loaned out over 50 books by the time they paid for the loans. Just the day before the cutoff day I loaned out like 7. I am now at over 120 loaned out. I don't have anyone I know in person to loan stuff too, so that way I can at least share the books.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Tess St John said:


> Thanks, Gina...I've never read Patricia Ryan...so this will be fun.


I haven't read Ryan either, so thanks from me too. But am I the only one who can't figure out that cover? I even went to the large version and still can't decide what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Atunah

I see a half naked man standing near a window with some candles in the room and you can see a small street outside. Man is in foreground of pic so his head and upper chest are larger, he is in profile.

Is that not the cover others see?

We are talking about Silken threads, right?


----------



## Margery Scott

Atunah, I'd love to see more Civil War stories and American Revolution as well. if you like Civil War books, there's an old series by Heather Graham that I really enjoyed - One Wore Blue, One Wore Grey, and And One Rode West.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> We are talking about Silken threads, right?


Yes, but to me the man is in profile behind what looks like a headless torso more to the forefront. The lighting is so different they don't seem to go together and the way the head is facing they don't look like they could go together. And the body looks incomplete. If no one else thinks it looks odd, then it's just me.


----------



## Atunah

. I think he has well endowed pecs ,or he is leaning towards the non existing camera with his upper body. 
Now you got me staring at his torso  
Maybe he got his body distorted with all the passionate noodling he did with the Heroine. 
Someone get the man a Teeter hangup.

I have confirmation of a nipple though, I think


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Maybe he got his body distorted with all the passionate noodling he did with the Heroine.


Okay, I'll buy that one. Its not that covers really matter on Kindle books, but that one caught my eye in the small form and then when I went to Amazon and looked at the bigger version and still couldn't make heads or tails out of it.... Anyway, free book, new author, small thing to puzzle over. It's all good.


----------



## MTMelder

Ha Ha . . . The last five or six posts have had me giggling  . . . Keep it up. You are all, a joy to read! . . . Confirmation of a nipple . . Ha Ha!




M.T. Melder


----------



## Tess St John

ellenoc, I'm so glad you said something...I thought I was going crazy...I couldn't figure it out either!!  LOL.


----------



## Trophywife007

You all got me curious so I had to check that cover out.  The head does not look as if it goes with the body; it's too big, I think.  Plus, it's in the shadow and the body is in the light, which helps make it look like it doesn't belong, imo.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a terrific weekend. I'm off to the reunion...I'll see you all on Monday!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Hope everyone has a terrific weekend. I'm off to the reunion...I'll see you all on Monday!!


Woooo, I hope you have loads of fun.

So whats everyone reading this weekend, any plans?

I am still reading 

My eyes are giving me problems so reading is a lot slower then usual. I'll try to finish it and hopefully start another this weekend. Not sure yet what, maybe Kate Noble that has been suggested. 
Sometimes I change my mind last second. I always wanted to have a random shuffle feature on the kindle so it makes my mind up for me . Or even better since I don't keep everything on my kindle, a random pick on Goodreads. That is where my to be read lists are after all.

Another thing. I won a book from Goodreads first reads and I got it yesterday. I haven't read almost no paperbacks since I got my Kindle in 2008. So I played with it and sat down and the print is small. Its also hard to hold the pages open. But I need some kind of magnifier. Anyone have any suggestions for one to read paperbacks? Whats even more sad is that I grabbed another paperback off my shelf and that print is way smaller then the book I won. Darn my eyes. 
Maybe I need one of those hanging around my neck, but then it always has to be sitting just right.

How I love my Kindle at is many fonts sizes. And vision is only going downhill from now on, oh joy


----------



## Miriam Minger

I love anything written by Virginia Henley, one of the historical romance greats.  So glad she's re-publishing some of her backlist.

Have a great weekend!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tara Maya

Atunah said:


> I wish I could read faster. So many stories, such little lifespan


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## gina1230

Atunah said:


> Sometimes I change my mind last second. I always wanted to have a random shuffle feature on the kindle so it makes my mind up for me


I love that idea.


----------



## cagnes

I just finished , last book of the Daughters of Fortune series & enjoyed it.

I'm currently reading  & loving it! I've read most of Maggie Osborne's book & adore them... think I'll read  next.


----------



## Atunah

I have heard good things about Maggie Osborne, but I have yet to read one. What would be a good one to start with you think?
Something older or more recent. At least I see that all hers are standalone, so no worries about series reading order. Sometimes that drives me nuts when I see a book recommended and its like #3 in a 4 book series. No wonder my TBR is getting longer and longer. 

I checked and there aren't a lot of hers on kindle yet, and some of those that are,  ouch the prices. Why Random House why.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I have heard good things about Maggie Osborne, but I have yet to read one. What would be a good one to start with you think?
> Something older or more recent. At least I see that all hers are standalone, so no worries about series reading order. Sometimes that drives me nuts when I see a book recommended and its like #3 in a 4 book series. No wonder my TBR is getting longer and longer.
> 
> I checked and there aren't a lot of hers on kindle yet, and some of those that are, ouch the prices. Why Random House why.


I haven't read the older ones, mainly the more recent westerns. Since they are stand alones, I don't think you could go wrong with whatever you choose. I loved The Wives of Bowie Stone, The Promise of Jenny Jones, The Best Man, Prairie Moon, The Bride of Willow Creek, Brides of Prairie Gold & I Do, I Do, I Do. Some I were able to buy on Kindle & others I had to get the dtb from the library. Some of the titles aren't priced too bad for Kindle but The Bride of Willow Creek at $11.99.... I don't get it!


----------



## ginaf20697

I miss Maggie Osborne. I have all of her Westerns and wish she was still writing


----------



## MichelleR

Atunah said:


> I have heard good things about Maggie Osborne, but I have yet to read one. What would be a good one to start with you think?


Silver Lining is one of my all-time faves -- and one of the books I reread. It's not showing up under the link-maker, but here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Lining-ebook/dp/B001RLBWR6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310861059&sr=1-1

I paid 5.59 for it originally and now it's 7.99 -- do I have to even mention I bought it pre-agency model?


----------



## Tess St John

Great to see everyone reading this weekend!  I had a blast at the reunion...then afterward 4 girls I graduated with came by the center where I had the reunion and we sat and talked for 5 hours!!!  My throat is sore and I'm exhausted, but I wouldn't trade a minute of it!  

I hoped to start No Other Lover today, but I'm too tired to read. LOL.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Atunah

Looks like Silver Lining wins for first from Maggie Osborne  

Yay Tess, so glad you had fun. Bet you guys had a lot of catching up to do. 

Get some rest and then get cracking reading


----------



## Tess St John

Yes, ma'am!!!  LOL.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished The Liz Carlyle - Beauty like the Night. It was ok, I didn't love it though. Seemed a bit dry for lack of better word. I'll try another by her and see if I like it better. I never got a real idea in my head about how the characters looked or what they were about. It wasn't bad and it took me longer to finish than it usually takes me to read a book. Maybe I wasn't in the mood for it, who knows.

So I started Olivia Parker - At the Bride Hunt Ball 
 and I am already enchanted. Its charming and witty, I just flew through the first 27%. I just love heroines that are clumsy and charming. She is forward, likeable, gets in all kinds of trouble right from the start. And she seems to have a vulnerable side to it. Add a dutiful, cool duke to the mix and its fireworks.  Funny stuff.

Its my first book by the author. The sample was sitting in my "Nightstand" collection. I am bound and determined to read first whats in there, instead of getting more samples and dipping into my Queue list. I am so bad with following lists. My downfall going shopping too.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Looks like Silver Lining wins for first from Maggie Osborne
> 
> Yay Tess, so glad you had fun. Bet you guys had a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Get some rest and then get cracking reading


Good choice, just finished Silver Lining & loved it!

I have some Liz Carlyle on my tbr pile, but didn't get around to reading any of her work yet. Also never read Olivia Parker, I'll have to add "At the Bride Hunt Ball " to my list!


----------



## drenee

I'm listening to A Matter of Class by Mary Balogh.  Read by Anne Flosnik.  The story is not bad.  I don't particularly care for the reader, but it has only minimally detracted from the story.  It's a short book, only a little over 4 hours.  
deb


----------



## PhoenixS

I just pre-ordered Jennifer Blake's _By His Majesty's Grace_. It's the first of a trilogy of Tudor-set romances and I understand she did a ton of research on these books.



The best part is that the books in the _Three Graces _ series will be released back-to-back: one each in July, Aug, and Sept. No waiting! Yay!


----------



## CJArcher

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I just pre-ordered Jennifer Blake's _By His Majesty's Grace_. It's the first of a trilogy of Tudor-set romances and I understand she did a ton of research on these books.
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that the books in the _Three Graces _ series will be released back-to-back: one each in July, Aug, and Sept. No waiting! Yay!


Tudor! Oh I have to get it. I'm hungry for HR set outside the Regency and Medieval. But I'm contrary like that


----------



## Atunah

That's funny Phoenix, I just pre ordered the same book yesterday, or was it 2 days ago.  

I like when its set and I read about it somewhere on blogs or such where it got good reviews. Pre copies I guess. Plus the price is right. 5.59 is much more digestible then the usual 7.99 we been seeing. 

I don't think I have read much set in the Tudor time. Outside of Historical fiction that is. Gotta have my romance  

Am I the only one addicted to pre ordering stuff? I have stuff that won't even be out until the end of the year. But its autobuy authors and as soon as they pop up for pre order, here I come. 

Someone save me from the one click please


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Trophywife007 said:


> I love Amanda Quick (Jayne Ann Krentz/Jayne Castle). I like the mystery she incorporates so it's not just a romance, plus the fact that the hero and heroine trust each other. They have brains and are humorous. I really disliked that many old school romances focused on whether or not the heroine could/should trust the hero, even though she supposedly was madly in love with him.
> 
> I just picked up Lord of Scoundrels and will hopefully get to it this weekend. I'm currently reading Gail Carriger's Heartless. Not exactly a historical romance, but still fun, none the less.


I agree completely! She's not formula, but yet, she's always believable. And the humor and reparte, that's what I love. I read her in all her guises, and that's kind of fun too! Lord of Scoundrels sounds fun!!!!


----------



## Trophywife007

I finished Lord of Scoundrels... well worth the bargain price of $.99! I liked both the hero and heroine: they both were spunky, smart, and sexy. Sebastian makes a fabulous reformed rake. I bought another book from the same author, Captives of the Night, which features two secondary (or perhaps tertiary) characters from Lord of Scoundrels and happens to be priced at $2.99 at the moment.


----------



## Tatiana

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I just pre-ordered Jennifer Blake's _By His Majesty's Grace_. It's the first of a trilogy of Tudor-set romances and I understand she did a ton of research on these books.
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that the books in the _Three Graces _ series will be released back-to-back: one each in July, Aug, and Sept. No waiting! Yay!


I've pre-ordered it also and I'm looking forward to reading all three in the series.


----------



## Tess St John

Happy Tuesday morning, all!  

Trophywife glad you like LOS and I'm off to check out the one with the secondary characters.

I've still not read Jennifer Blake...I need to go have a look at her list.

I wish everyone tons of time to read this week!!!


----------



## crebel

Has anyone read this book and can tell me what they thought of it? I usually enjoy Lorraine Heath, but I am not sure about this storyline. Is there really a HEA ending? I've read some of the reviews and still can't tell whether I will hate the outcome.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read it yet. I tried to skim reviews on Amazon and Goodreads, but it seems to have very high ratings there. I try not to read to carefully for spoiler issues. I was trying to read the lower rated ones to see if someone mentioned it not having a HEA. I didn't see that. I hate romance books that end up not having a good HEA. 


But Lorraine Heath has been writing a while and the ones I read always had a satisfying end. So could we assume this one does too?


----------



## crebel

Sigh...  I will probably go ahead and buy it.  When the story requires the wife to have an affair, it seems like a satisfying HEA is less likely.  However, I have never been disappointed by a Lorraine Heath book, so I will give it a go.


----------



## Atunah

You'll be our guinea pig 

There is a new sale going on on Amazon. Like the Sunshine deal with books at .99, 1.99 and 2.99. Its over 900 books, but unfortunately only 36 of those are romance and only a handful Historical.

Here is one I read in the past for 2.99 I liked a lot


I also got  since I had it on my wishlist and its only .99.

Romance always seem to be thin picking with those sales for some reason.

here is the link to all the sale books, you can pick romance on the left. 
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_356939922_1?ie=UTF8&node=3074452011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0PQCEZKJC5QWN8RXEFQA&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1309893262&pf_rd_i=1000705681


----------



## Grace Elliot

I couldnt settle to a read and so went back to an old favourite - Emma Holly's 'Beyond Innocence.' It's quite sensous but theres something about her writing style that makes for a thoroughly enjoyable read. (Set in Victorian times, BTW)


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> I couldnt settle to a read and so went back to an old favourite - Emma Holly's 'Beyond Innocence.' It's quite sensous but theres something about her writing style that makes for a thoroughly enjoyable read. (Set in Victorian times, BTW)


I loved that one. Read it back in 2009 I think. I read the second one too. Beyond Seduction.

Yeah, very sensual, but done so well.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the link, Atunah! I already had most of the historical romances, but I did pick up this one:



I also found at least half a dozen cozy mysteries. Great bargain shopping this morning!


----------



## PhoenixS

How did I miss Amazon's new promotion Thanks, Atunah. Meaning, of course, now I have to go check all the books out and spend even more money! Ah well. Better books than therapy


----------



## Atunah

Your link once clicked comes up as 11.99. I think it always shows the recommended price on link maker. 
There is no way I will pay 11.99 for a Romance, or any book. Not even Mary Balogh. I am really peeved at this new strategy of releasing popular romance authors in Hardback. Hmpf

I'll have to check my library. Never checked out a book there. I bet there is a waiting list. 

But I still have to read the first 2 in that trilogy anyway so there is time.


----------



## Tess St John

What great suggestions...when I get this new computer to work right (I hate new things and this new computer is driving me nuts), I'll go by and snag me some books!!!!


----------



## Scarlett Sanderson

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I just pre-ordered Jennifer Blake's _By His Majesty's Grace_. It's the first of a trilogy of Tudor-set romances and I understand she did a ton of research on these books.
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that the books in the _Three Graces _ series will be released back-to-back: one each in July, Aug, and Sept. No waiting! Yay!


A new Tudor romance? YAH! *runs over to pre-order* I love Tudor romance.

I've just finished Shameless by Anne Stuart:



I absolutely adored it. I couldn't put it down! It's regency romance.


----------



## Atunah

I really hope that Jennifer Blake one is a good one. We are all just going for it.  Just don't see Tudor times in romance, maybe strict historical fiction, but not romance.

I am glad you liked Shameless Scarlett. I read every single one in the Rohan series and pre ordered Shameless, but I haven't gotten to it yet. I think I am buying more than I can read lately. Sound familiar? 

There is something about Anne Stuart that she can take such dark and twisted characters and make them interesting. Breathless I really liked. It was so delish depraved 

I finished  and I really liked it. Will be reading more of author. I think she only has 3 out total though. I gave it a 4.5 star, so I guess a 5 since I can't give half on Goodreads. I wish we could though, sometimes a book is almost a 5, but not quite, but a little higher then a 4. 
In my personal files I use AAR ratings. Much more flexible since they have A+, A, A- and so on. So 3 variations within each raging.

I think I am going to start with 

I am determined to clean out my Nightstand collection first before adding more from my Queue. 
There are too many books darn it.

I wish I had another set of eyes in the back of my head so I could read 2 books at once.


----------



## T.M.souders author

If you're a historical women's fiction fan, you totally need to try Jennifer Donnelly if you haven't already. Absolutely loved The Tea Rose, The Winter Rose and she's coming out with the Wild Rose this fall. Can't wait!! Her YA novel, Revolution was really good as well.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Atunah

I looked at The Tea Rose. It sounds very interesting, but I still have it listed on ereaderiq until I get notice of price drop. Might check my library. Does it have HEA? I mean are they Romance or more historical fiction. Not that I mind, but I like to know what I get into or be disappointed.


----------



## Tess St John

Another set of eyes...would we still have only one brain? 

Freebie I found...hope it isn't a repeat...

http://www.amazon.com/Surrender-Heart-Destiny-ebook/dp/B003S9WBZ2/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311279442&sr=1-12


----------



## Scarlett Sanderson

Atunah said:


> I am glad you liked Shameless Scarlett. I read every single one in the Rohan series and pre ordered Shameless, but I haven't gotten to it yet. I think I am buying more than I can read lately. Sound familiar?
> 
> There is something about Anne Stuart that she can take such dark and twisted characters and make them interesting. Breathless I really liked. It was so delish depraved
> 
> I am determined to clean out my Nightstand collection first before adding more from my Queue.
> There are too many books darn it.
> 
> I wish I had another set of eyes in the back of my head so I could read 2 books at once.


I read Shameless through Netgalley. It was the first I'd read in the Rohan series and I was extremely surprised! I've only ever read Anne Stuart's Ice series (absolutely LOVE that series!). Need to get my hands on Breathless...I like depraved 

I have sooo many books to read, there is just never enough time in the day!


----------



## Scarlett Sanderson

Atunah said:


> I really hope that Jennifer Blake one is a good one. We are all just going for it.  Just don't see Tudor times in romance, maybe strict historical fiction, but not romance.
> 
> I am glad you liked Shameless Scarlett. I read every single one in the Rohan series and pre ordered Shameless, but I haven't gotten to it yet. I think I am buying more than I can read lately. Sound familiar?
> 
> There is something about Anne Stuart that she can take such dark and twisted characters and make them interesting. Breathless I really liked. It was so delish depraved
> 
> I finished  and I really liked it. Will be reading more of author. I think she only has 3 out total though. I gave it a 4.5 star, so I guess a 5 since I can't give half on Goodreads. I wish we could though, sometimes a book is almost a 5, but not quite, but a little higher then a 4.
> In my personal files I use AAR ratings. Much more flexible since they have A+, A, A- and so on. So 3 variations within each raging.
> 
> I think I am going to start with
> 
> I am determined to clean out my Nightstand collection first before adding more from my Queue.
> There are too many books darn it.
> 
> I wish I had another set of eyes in the back of my head so I could read 2 books at once.


----------



## Atunah

Is it easy to get on Netgalley? Do I have to have a website or blog to be elgible? As many books as I read, I would love to read advance copies.

So instead of starting with what I thought I would, Nearly a Lady, I went with something else for now. I was looking at the historical romance section and sorted by publication. I do that to see which books coming out are available as pre order. Well I saw a book by Sharon Page. Never heard of her, so I went and started reading one she already had out called Sin.

Sin
Putting up text link as I don't know if the cover is ok for the board. Although its not really revealing.

Holy cow   . Its like taking Anne Stuarts Rohan series and dropping it into a BDSM erotica. And it even has a nice mystery to solve. Its very depraved and I like it  
Not for the faint of heart. There are many backways that lead to um Rome in that book .

I find it very well done. I am quite surprised how well this one works.

That is why I love Historical Romance. You can find anything from this up to chaste Heyer.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Has anyone read this book and can tell me what they thought of it? I usually enjoy Lorraine Heath, but I am not sure about this storyline. Is there really a HEA ending? I've read some of the reviews and still can't tell whether I will hate the outcome.





Atunah said:


> I haven't read it yet. I tried to skim reviews on Amazon and Goodreads, but it seems to have very high ratings there. I try not to read to carefully for spoiler issues. I was trying to read the lower rated ones to see if someone mentioned it not having a HEA. I didn't see that. I hate romance books that end up not having a good HEA.
> 
> But Lorraine Heath has been writing a while and the ones I read always had a satisfying end. So could we assume this one does too?


I just finished reading Waking Up With The Duke. It is wonderful. I found the storyline to be entirely plausible. It is poignant (I cried while reading it, which I don't often do). It has a perfect, completely satisfying, HEA ending. If it is in your TBR list, move it to the top (and then let me know if you agree).


----------



## Atunah

Good to know. I think I still have to read others in that series first. I'll have to check on that. You know me, I have to read in order


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

The first novel I ever read was historical romance, and that's the only genre I read for many years.  Kathleen E. Woodiwiss, Rebecca Paisley, Julie Garwood, Lisa Kleypas, Catherine Coulter, Elizabeth Lowell, Katherine Sutcliffe, Johanna Lindsey, Dorothy Garlock, Amanda Quick, Catherine Hart, Norah Hess, Karen Robards, Mary Jo Putney...I could go on for days...LOL

I've only read one book by Julia Quinn, and I really enjoyed it.  I just keep forgetting to add her to my TBL


----------



## Tess St John

Donna...great to have you with us!! You'll fit right in with all the historicals you read.

Crebel, I have Waking Up With A Duke on my list...I have a girlfriend who said it was great.

Atunah, sometimes reading them out of order is fun...because you have to go back and read them in order afterward...At least that has been fun for me.

Scarlett, I've never even hear of Netgalley...I'm off to check them out.


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Atunah, sometimes reading them out of order is fun...because you have to go back and read them in order afterward...At least that has been fun for me.


No No Noooo, I get hives just reading you say those things .

I can't do it, I just can't


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> No No Noooo, I get hives just reading you say those things .
> 
> I can't do it, I just can't


  I am the same way. Can't. Read. Them. Out. Of. Order. The first two are listed below. This is a heartbreakingly good series.

 The 1st book (Westcliffe & Claire's story)

 The 2nd book (Stephen & Mercy's story)


----------



## Atunah

Thanks, I'll read the 1st soon. I really liked the other series I started by her. Didn't like her western though.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> No No Noooo, I get hives just reading you say those things .
> 
> I can't do it, I just can't


LOL!!


----------



## Atunah

*sigh

I just can't follow through with a plan anymore. I rearranged my reading order again and just randomly picked. I guess I just go with the flow of my mind, resistance is futile 

So I finished Sin by Sharon Page and it was very good for what it is. Historical erotic romance. Very naughty 

Now I am reading  which is the authors debut and the Hero is the nephew of Robin Hood in this novel. The heroine is a blind hellcat . So far they are all spending a lot of time in the woods, its kind of fun 

This is the type of heroine that might make some scratch their eyes out. I don't really mind her so much. She is just nuts 

And the Hero is wearing tights. Whats not to love 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> And the Hero is wearing tights. Whats not to love


Resistance is futile  This sounds like an intriguing book. Love the idea of Robin Hood's nephew and a blind heroine.


----------



## Margery Scott

Does anyone read Amanda Scott? I've just discovered one of her books, Border Wedding. It might be because it's set in the exact area where I was born in Scotland, but for whatever reason, I'm enjoying it. Must see what other books she has written. I do so love a man in a kilt


----------



## T.M.souders author

Atunah, they're definately historical romance.  I don't read a ton of histoical romance, so I'm not an expert, but I absolutely loved them.  They're definately 2 of my favorite books.  They're set in 18th century England.  Oh, and definately  check your libary.  I even got mine from a used bookstore.


----------



## Tess St John

I've always used a Kindle PC because I have a neck injury and can't look down for any length of time without pain, so having it on the computer was perfect for my viewing

But dh came home from Best Buy with a hand held kindle today...Just because. He said he felt bad about all my computer problems lately and wanted to do something nice for me.  I've been reading for three hours...keeping the book propped on a pillow at eye level and the font big enough I can read it well...I'm in heaven! 

And I love the voice on it...Windows 7 only has a voice called Anna, and she's terrible!  

I do so love that man!


----------



## Atunah

Awe, how nice of your hubby. No way could I read on my computer, or my netbook. I tried, but I get a headache quickly that way. E ink is so easy on the eyes.

For propping, I suggest you check the Accessory board for the CoylCushion, I have one, its awesome.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah...I'll check it out! And I agree about the computer...I look at mine most of the day and toward the end of the day everything begins to get fuzzy. I read for three hours on my kindle and no fuzzies today!


----------



## gina1230

That's awesome.  He sounds like a great guy.


----------



## Tess St John

He is, Gina...I am very blessed!


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, TL...good for you!!!


----------



## Atunah

*T.L* Are you saying you kicked the baby kittens out of their room?   How could you .

Or are you sharing with them now. Mine has his own room too. I just lost his baby brother a few weeks ago so its just one baby left. He is about 11 now, but he'll always be my baby.

I don't have human kids, but the 2nd bedroom is still the cat room 

Can someone please turn off my one click for me? I don't have the mental strength apparently 

So I bought this .99 cent book. It sounds like fun. 

This is just one of a long list of books I bought in July. I looked at the listing in the view Gift card balance, holy tuna   

Every couple of days I been looking though the listings since we have been having more and more sales by publishers. Its like they are testing the waters for something. I am not complaining and I hope they'll rethink their 7.99 price for new Kindle books of Paperback new releases.

I am still reading the Nottingham Forrest book . It reads like one of those old fashioned adventure movies they used to make like The Errol Flynn type.

Again, they spend a lot of time in the woods 

eta: I think I just found mold growing in my Keyboard. Time to stop munching over it.


----------



## gina1230

I love, love, love Jill Barnett.  Her writing reminds me of Julie Garwood, with lots of humor.


----------



## Tess St John

I will have to check out Jill Barnett, because I love Julie Garwood! Thanks Gina.

Atunah...you always know what to say when people ask what you want as a gift...AMAZON GIFT CARDS!!

TL, I'm so jealous...I'm allergic to cats...and dogs...so no animals for us, but I know what a wonderful world I'm missing out on!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks to this darn thread I now have 22 books waiting to be read in my Romance collection. If only I could spend time reading instead of working...  but I've got to support my habit somehow! Plus working in a library gives me a heads up as to what's coming out.

I've got a kitty who has found that when I turn on the light to my Kindle it's his signal to hop in my lap & rub & paw my Kindle. It wouldn't be so bad except that he's a 20 lb long-hair cat and I live in Texas... sooo hot! Hard to get too mad when he looks at me with those big green eyes & starts purring. He's a big mush bucket. Sigh... the things we do for our furry friends..


----------



## kellymcclymer

Bestselling historical romance author Marsha Canham is guest blogging today about romance covers through the decades -- with graphics. She's gone from a bestseller with no control over cover design to a bestselling indie who designs her own covers.

Warning: You will be tempted to buy Swept Away simply for the newest cover. I know I was.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Atunah

Anyone up for listing all the Historical Romance books they bought in July so far?  
Yes, I am trying to make myself feel better when I find out I am not the only obsessed and nuts one here.  

I think I have bought more books in June/July then any other month since getting a Kindle in December 2008. 

There have been a lot of sales and I remember when I first got my Kindle there was a lot of sales too. Some of the prices I used to pay for the books make me cringe now when I look at the cost.


----------



## Atunah

So here they go . Going from newest purchase back to beginning of July.

                              

    
And the month isn't even over yet. Plus I only listed my Historical Romance purchases, which are the majority but not all.

Good thing, a lot of them were sales for .99-2.99 and I been feeding my GC balance with the GC's I get from lending out books on Lendle. 
But still


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So here they go . Going from newest purchase back to beginning of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the month isn't even over yet. Plus I only listed my Historical Romance purchases, which are the majority but not all.


Are they in order of your preference? Which ones were your particular favorites?


----------



## Atunah

They are in order of date ordered  . I haven't read them all yet. There were a lot of sales this month to jump on. 

I read a lot so I'll get through them. Hubby will be gone on 2 Business Trips in August so that gives me lots of me time to read. 
 

Going to read Jennifer Blake - By his Majesty's Grace now. Its the first link in my post and it was a pre order that came today. I think a few of us ordered that since its Tudor times. I hope its good.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> TL, I'm so jealous...I'm allergic to cats...and dogs...so no animals for us, but I know what a wonderful world I'm missing out on!


Nooooooo! Cant cope without cats, I'd have to live on antihistamines.


----------



## ginaf20697

I TRIED to read Never a Bride but the basic misunderstanding premise was so awful I just got pissed off and couldn't finish it. It was like the author was trying to see how many romance cliches she could squeeze into one book.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> They are in order of date ordered . I haven't read them all yet. There were a lot of sales this month to jump on.
> 
> I read a lot so I'll get through them. Hubby will be gone on 2 Business Trips in August so that gives me lots of me time to read.
> 
> 
> Going to read Jennifer Blake - By his Majesty's Grace now. Its the first link in my post and it was a pre order that came today. I think a few of us ordered that since its Tudor times. I hope its good.


Do keep us posted!


----------



## CJArcher

That is a LOT of books, Atunah, you are a reading machine (a kindle one, naturally).

I so love the cover of that Jill Barnett book. I'd buy it for the cover alone - stunning.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm nowhere near as many historicals as Atunah and trophywife...but I do have about that many ebooks bought this month. I would show mine if I knew how, but either I'm a moron or the link-maker master hates me!  I do have quite a few on the two lists, though!

I'm bound and determined to figure out why I can't use the link-maker this next week!  I've tried so many times...It's sad.


----------



## Atunah

I am curious why the link maker doesn't work for you. Is it the browser you use maybe? You click on link maker and its set to kindle, then search and click the link under the pic on the left and you get different options on the right. Then hit select and ctrl+c so you can ctrl+v onto the board. 
We will figure this one out  

Its just been a really good sales month so far for books. 

Oh, and trophywife just quoted my long list  

I have started Jennifer Blake - By his majesty's Grace yesterday and I like it so far. I am not far in yet, but the writing is really good. At least to me.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay...I think I've got this now!!! Let's see... THIS IS A TEST!


----------



## Atunah

Well look at you. You did use the small image link though. To get the regular size, just use the one above the picture, in the middle of the page. Says "To make an image link" . You see underneath the options for different sizes. 

But you did it.


----------



## Tess St John

This was the first time link-maker let me see the books...I used to get nothing underneath the search window line!!!! Yay!! Okay, here are the historicals I bought for July.

       

And I bought about 15 other books. And I think some of these were free, so I'm no where near you ladies...but I did have that reunion and a ton to do with that!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah...for your help!!  I'm just tickled it finally worked!!

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## crebel

I was surprised to discover that I purchased more cozy mysteries in July than HR! Nevertheless, here are the HRs that I downloaded to my kindle since July 01:

       

Several were in the big sale that was just ending and July was actually a down month for me in HR purchases. The only one I have already read is Waking Up With The Duke that I jumped to the top of my TBR pile and talked about a few days ago. The others probably won't get to the top of the pile until later in August.


----------



## Kalicokat

Wow ...um i'm actually afraid to look at my bought books for July....though to be honest I did borrow a few not listed below from lendle here is my list of all the ones I have bought this month.



And I'm reading When he was Wicked now and i'll finish out the series. I read them once a few years ago but it is nice to read them again. I really do like the family and stories


----------



## Atunah

You and I, both nuts it seems *kalicokat* 

Hey, if the publishers have sales like this again in August, I'll do it again 

Thanks for those posting the purchases. I love seeing all the pretty covers and get more ideas on how to spend more of my GiftCard.


----------



## Tess St John

Kalicokat, it looks like you bought a bunch of Julia Quinn...I have all these books...just love her writing!

Crebel (Chris)...I just saw your siggy...Congratulations!!!

Atunah, I agree, these covers look beautiful!


----------



## Kalicokat

I did what the publishers always hope we will do when they put something on sale. They had the Duke and I on sale for $1.99 and so I ended up reading the whole Bridgerton series.....which means I ended up buying the rest of them


----------



## Tess St John

LOVE the Bridgerton series...the brothers and sisters and how they fight, love, and get through life!!  The croquet match was probably my fav between the kids, although I loved when Eleanor was a better shot than all the men! Oh, and Colin..he'd be the 'honey hush' of the brothers for me! And since I loved those tortured heroes...Michael and Francesca's story was probably my favorite.


----------



## Atunah

I have read the Bridgerton's up to "When he was wicked". It was my favorite too with Francesca and Michael. But the first "The Duke and I" and Simon always hold a special place. Loved Simon. I haven't read the last 2 in the series yet, Hyacinth and Gregory's stories. 

I think I pretty much plowed through the first 7 like I was starving. 

Some series I do that. Its like I must read one after the other after the other. Reading binges. 

Make my Gift Card weep though


----------



## Miriam Minger

My latest fun summertime read, Goodnight Tweetheart by Teresa Medeiros.  I love her writing, her wit, her characters.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Kalicokat

Atunah said:


> I have read the Bridgerton's up to "When he was wicked". It was my favorite too with Francesca and Michael. But the first "The Duke and I" and Simon always hold a special place. Loved Simon. I haven't read the last 2 in the series yet, Hyacinth and Gregory's stories.
> 
> I think I pretty much plowed through the first 7 like I was starving.
> 
> Some series I do that. Its like I must read one after the other after the other. Reading binges.
> 
> Make my Gift Card weep though


I just got done with Hyacinth and Gareth in  and now it is onto the last story with Gregory. This family dynamic in these stories are wonderful. I also loved the family rivalry they have in the gameplay such as the croquet match and shooting match.

I have also read Teresa Medeiros but it has been a long while. I'll have to check out some of her new books.


----------



## BarbaraSamuel

T.L. Haddix said:


> We finally got the 'kids' room set up yesterday - that's fur-kids (cats) for those of you who don't know. ... clip....
> In any event, not to derail the topic, but I remember seeing some by Loraine Heath. I may have to go back and re-read them. I recall that I wasn't that impressed, but you all have convinced me to give her another try.


A fur-kids room! That sounds like something I would like to see. Mine would probably drape themselves over my arms as I'm typing anyway, but it might be worth a try.

I don't know your tastes, of course, but Lorraine Heath is a wonderful writer. Smart, never the easy way out, great characters.


----------



## BarbaraSamuel

T.L. Haddix said:


> We finally got the 'kids' room set up yesterday - that's fur-kids (cats) for those of you who don't know. ... clip....
> In any event, not to derail the topic, but I remember seeing some by Loraine Heath. I may have to go back and re-read them. I recall that I wasn't that impressed, but you all have convinced me to give her another try.


A fur-kids room! That sounds like something I would like to see. Mine would probably drape themselves over my arms as I'm typing anyway, but it might be worth a try.

I don't know your tastes, of course, but Lorraine Heath is a wonderful writer. Smart, never the easy way out, great characters.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...I know what you mean...Simon and Daphne are pretty special to me too!!

Miriam...I love Teresa's work! I will check out the new one, thanks.

So glad you're enjoying them, Kalicokat!

Barbara, you're not the first person to suggest Lorriane Heath here...I'm off to pull down some excerpts of her work.


----------



## Atunah

Funny things happening. I am easily amused to clarify 

I have a Twitter account, but use it mostly to follow things I want to know about. Tennis, my german hometown newspaper, romance type reviewers, Piers Morgan, love Piers 

Anway, I was playing with my Kindle and thought, oh oh let me play with the Social Network function thingy on it. So I linked my Twitter with it, somehow. . Then I went in a couple of books I already read in my read folder and re did the rating so I cn "share", which I assumed would put it somehow on my Twit thingy.

Again to clarify I had exactly 10 twits total, I don't tweet, I just follow. So sure enough, it says what the book is and what stars I gave it and the link to the book. So I thought muahhh warning to authors here I am tweeting my ratings of books I read.

Then reality, I have exaxtly 3 followers, one is my hubby (eta just checked, hubby is gone, what the heck ) . 
So there goes my playing. So I thought. Then I click on @mentions just for fun. Nobody is going to mention me, then I see someone retweeted 2 of my reviews. I am like huh? 
Its ReadLikeaTwit. Looking at it its part of Amazon and I guess they just pick some of the book reviews and retweet them. 
Well THEY do have followers. So I guess my lonely little ratings are going somewhere after all. 

Now comes the funny part. I just got a notice I have a new follower. Well, it happens like once every few months I get one and its usually some spam. So I look and it says MrGreenThumb the Garden expert. At this point I am like   

Then I realized, I reviewed a book called "In the Garden of Temptation" . Prolly not the type of Garden MrGreenThumb is thinking about 

Told ya I am easily amused. 

Moral of the story? I am still mystified how and why Twitter works. But then I just barely figure out what the point of blogs is . I won't try to figure out Facebook though. Its like Baseball to me.

So I finished  and I liked it. Somewhere around a 4 stars, maybe 4.5. 
There was a few issues I had with it, but the writing I found really good and I will read more if this author. Loved the Court intrigue stuff, Kings and Queens and such. . I think some of the reviews found it too much, I would have liked even more. 
I like it when the Historical Part in a romance is not just Wallpaper, as long as it doesn't take away from the Romance. Then its more like Historical Fiction. I don't always need that though and rate books high even if the History isn't as fleshed out. I read for fun and entertainment.

Now I am starting  I like the premise as I like Historicals with Paranormal stuff mixed in. In doses that is. I also like Time Travel to the past for those reasons. As long as there isn't too much magic in there to make it totally fantasy.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I'm with you...I can't figure out twitter...I follow some people and I have followers, but I don't know how to really get into a conversation...I'm guessing I need it on my phone or something, but I hate for the phone to ring...and the lettering on the phone is so tiny (I have a radio shack 1990 phone - not that bad, but I'm still texting from the letters...it's old technology)...that it's frustrating texting my college daughter, but that's the only way I hear from her these days!

I thought we were going to have showers today, but the sky is beautifully sunny! Happy Sunny Saturday, Everyone!


----------



## Atunah

That's right, you are in Texas too Tess. I tied all my plants to the balcony railing just in case, but doesn't look like anything is coming. Not complaining though. 

Phone hah. I have a prepaid 4.99 phone  . I think it might be capable of texting. Not that I have anyone to text too.  . 
Having a smart Phone just isn't cost effective for me. 

Have a great Saturday and weekend and the same to everyone else


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...I'll take a sunny day (even though we need the rain) over a tropical storm or hurricane any day!!!!

TL, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get twitter! Well, me and Atunah! And I'm not sure I've read a Jennifer Ashley...I'll have to check.

I need to go over the goodreads and update my books for the ones I've bought and read lately!


----------



## gwilson

I'm new to kindle boards and am a huge historical romance fan, especially regency.I enjoy Lisa Kleypass, Sabrina Jeffries.Gaelen Foley.  A niece introduced me to the Outlander series aned now I enjoy some of the 
scottish romance authors such as Mary Wine.  A friend of mine just suggested Winter Sea by Kearsley,  Anyone read it yet


----------



## Tess St John

Welcome to KB, gwilson. I have never read Winter Sea...sorry. But I do love a good Scottish tale!

Harper, I'm not sure I've read any romances set in 1910. I enjoyed LOS too!

I'm reading a book for a friend. It is like nothing I've ever read before. I'm usually not a fan of paranormal or urban fantasy. It's got a zombie, vampire, werewolf, witch, and a terrible laboratory experiment gone wrong...but the hero is a 400 year-old vampire and I love him. He's such a gentleman!


----------



## Atunah

I got Winter Sea in the sale since everyone was raving about it. I think it was 2.99 then. I haven't gotten to it yet though. But I will read it and look forward too. The premise sounds interesting. 

As to 1910's, I can't say I have read many, if any. If I did, it was probably set in England or Britain, as suppose to America.


----------



## ginaf20697

Breathless by Laura Lee Guhrke is 1905. Also a freebie from a while back A Vote of Confidence? was from around 1910 as well. Tough to find anything in that general time period though. I suppose authors don't want readers thinking of the hero getting gassed in a few years in WW1


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Altunah... Loved the twitter following about "In the garden of temptation." I read that book & would love to see the expression on a readers face when they think they're going to read about gardening... too funny!  

I'm jumping back into the Gaelen Foley series "Inferno Club." Going to try and read them in order... always adds more to the story.


----------



## Tess St John

I got a notice this was free...and I think you can preorder. I haven't read Captain Jack's Wife!


----------



## Tess St John

You bet, TL!!


----------



## CJArcher

Hey, Barbara Samuel is here! Hi there from Down Under. I'll never forget hearing you speak at the RWAustralia conference a few years back. Very inspiring.


----------



## KelbyOuchley

Yes!  I read and have written historical romance.


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> Huh? Is it the migraine I'm having or what, 'cause CJ, I can't make sense of this post. Someone dumb it down for me?


Sorry, TL, it was just a wave and hi to Barbara Samuel who posted on the previous page. She visited Australia a few years back (that's the Down Under reference) and came to our RWA conference and I found her talks very inspiring.


----------



## drenee

I am currently reading Winter Sea. I am at 60% and it is wonderful. 
deb


----------



## Atunah

I am being so bad again in August with my buying . Heck, after I posted my huge list I bought in July I bought more in the days that were left in that month.

Now August is looking like the same 

Darn sales 

I am reading Alissa Johnson Nearly a lady and its really really good, so I saw that 2 of her older books, the first 2 in a 4 book series are on sale for 2.99. Sigh. You can guess what happened. 

Both 2.99

I also got another Barbara Samuel, what a great cover on that one.  its .99 cents.

and there is a freebie. It looks to be parallel times, past and present. Haven't read it, but looks interesting


Happy reading everyone


----------



## Tess St John

Weird, I posted a long post this morning about a paranormal I'm reading that has a historical feel...Wonder where that post went Long story short...my heroine has never been touched since she was a small girl...so she never remembers anyone touching her...the hero is from another planet and he's secured 20 women for his men...and taken the heroine for himself...they're all married now, but he still hasn't touched her...I can't wait to see what happens when he does!

Anyway, glad everyone is enjoying their books!


----------



## drenee

I started Julia Quinn's Dancing at Midnight this morning. 
deb


----------



## crebel

A FREE Regency romance this afternoon!


----------



## Atunah

You beat me to it  

Liking it when freebies and sales are in the Historical Romance genre. It used to be thin picking there. 

eta: for some reason this is a really big file for a ebook. 2008 kb. And it shows as a zip file when I look at it


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> You beat me to it
> 
> Liking it when freebies and sales are in the Historical Romance genre. It used to be thin picking there.
> 
> eta: for some reason this is a really big file for a ebook. 2008 kb. And it shows as a zip file when I look at it


Hmm, it still downloaded quickly and opens just fine. It only lists 3122 locations.

Have we also posted that CJArcher has a free paranormal historical romance right now?


----------



## Atunah

I don't think it was posted. I just bought that one a few days ago  . I really liked the 2 Witchblade ones from CJ Archer. I haven't read a Secret life yet.

Looks like August will be another good month for us Historical lovers  . I will be alone for most of August with Hubby going on business trips, so I will be reading reading reading


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebie notices...Crebel --snagged them both! 

Drenee, I love that book!!!  That's the one after Splendid, right  Belle's story

Enjoy your reading, Atunah!


----------



## phylliscampbell

MEEEE!!!  OMG, I can't get enough of historical romances. Kathleen Woodiwiss was my first about 20 years ago, and I devoured her stories! Then it was Karen Robards (because she did write historicals once upon a time.) Then Judith McNaught, then Julia Quinn, LaVryle Spencer, Jude Deveraux... The list goes on! It's because of these ladies and their great stories that I fell in love with historical romances!


----------



## Miriam Minger

phylliscampbell said:


> MEEEE!!! OMG, I can't get enough of historical romances. Kathleen Woodiwiss was my first about 20 years ago, and I devoured her stories! Then it was Karen Robards (because she did write historicals once upon a time.) Then Judith McNaught, then Julia Quinn, LaVryle Spencer, Jude Deveraux... The list goes on! It's because of these ladies and their great stories that I fell in love with historical romances!


I'll second that! You listed alot of my all-time favorite authors.

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

crebel said:


> Have we also posted that CJArcher has a free paranormal historical romance right now?


Hi Crebel, A Secret Life isn't paranormal. It's straight historical romance set in Elizabethan England.


----------



## Atunah

Another freebie, historical set stateside it seems. Cheesy title


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Phyllis, and I agree with Miriam, although I didn't realize Karen Robards had written historical romance...I'm going to go check her author page - I'm  a fan of her contemporary romances.

I love Elizabethan Romance, CJ...can't wait to read it.

Thanks, Atunah!


----------



## crebel

CJArcher said:


> Hi Crebel, A Secret Life isn't paranormal. It's straight historical romance set in Elizabethan England.


Whoops! I'm sorry I mischaracterized A Secret Life and thank you for setting us straight. I am looking forward to a great read.


----------



## drenee

Tess, yes, Dancing is the second book after Splendid.  There is a third one Minx also.  I'm sure I'll get it.
I also downloaded A Secret Life.  I love Elizabethan.
deb


----------



## cork_dork_mom

The best part of my day is logging onto this thread to see what's up... especially the freebies!   

My TBR pile is waaaaay bigger than my done pile!


----------



## Atunah

My TBR is way bigger than my lifespan  

I try to put historical freebies in here and sales I find. I put some of them in the Bazaar threads too, but I figured those that love Hist.Rom would hang out here most. 

I had to check on the Julia Quinn "Splendid". Looks like I read that, but not the others in the series yet. 

Sometimes I think it would be better to just finish a series before moving on to something else. I seem to be all over the place. But then I also need to change it up. A few series'ss, (wth is the plural of series  ) I read all the way through just because. I guess I have to be in the mood. The issue for me sometimes is that I forgot all about the characters by the time I get to reading more in a series. 

And with that, why are there so many series'ss (again wth) in romance anyway. I mean one, two, even three books I can deal with. But holy hell its not uncommon to have nine, 10 or more.  . 

How am I suppose to read all those books people


----------



## drenee

Atunah, I know exactly what you mean about finishing a series before moving on, especially if it's not a long series.  Pre-KB I would have done that.  But with sooooo many wonderful recommendations I find myself wanting to read something someone has recommended.  
I wish I could answer your question about how are you going to read all of these books.  My mom gets three or four books a day for our account.  I believe we're way over 1,200 books.  I only get about 50 to 60 read a year.  I will never be able to read them all.  
deb


----------



## Atunah

My goal for this year I set on Goodreads at 130. I wish I could read faster. I am at 93 for 2011, so I should make the 130 easy. 

In 2009 I did 183. But I also had illnesses then and I had to lay around a lot. So I just read and read.  . That was my first full year with my Kindle. I got it in late 2008, December I think and I was like a Kitten in a catnip pile  . I hadn't read at all the years before that. I went from 0 to madness.  

That is when I re-discovered my love of Historical Romances. I started that road when I was around 12 or 13 reading Angelique, which my mother gave me. Holy cow that first book in the series literally stunned me. I remember exactly when reading a dramatic part and my heart was beating fast and I was shocked. It had an immense impact on me and the reading future. 

I read about anything in those later years, became a huge Stephen King fan, read obscure stuff including a lot of German Writers. Now, its pretty much romance. My reading life is played out in 2 languages and its been pretty interesting to re read some books later as written original, like some Stephen King. Its very different, but then not. Hard to explain. 

I think I am at the point in my life where I need the escape and the happy endings. But still drama. I read enough sad, depressing, brutal, mind warping stuff to last me a lifetime  . 

I had pretty much freedom to read whatever I wanted. I never read children's books. But I did listen to fairy tales and such on tape. But not read them. I went straight to adult content. 

And since I hadn't read for years I am now overwhelmed by these huge backlists in romance and then those darn authors keep writing new stuff. How dare they  

I'll enjoy the ride as long as I can, and once I croak, I hope its not in the middle of a book. At least let me finish the darn thing


----------



## Tess St John

drenee, there is also Belle's brother's story (the last in the series) in a novella with some other stories...One from Jake Lindley (sp) from Lisa Kleypas's Bowstreet Runners series. I loved these short stories by JQ and LK!!



Cork-a-dork mom...I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who looks forward to coming here each day!

Atunah...it's all about the escape for me too...I've read other stuff, but at this point in my life...I want that HEA and a feel good love story!


----------



## drenee

Tess, thank you.  I am going to have to avoid this thread to protect my pocketbook.  
deb


----------



## Atunah

Throwing this here as info. A while back Connie Brockway was announced as the first author signed to the new Amazon Montlake Romance publishing. 

I pre ordered that book then at 4.99. In the last weeks I noticed that the price went up to 7.99. Its now at 4.99 again. So for those that pre ordered it at the higher price, check to make sure its at 4.99 and if not cancel and re order.

I do like the new cover. The other one I guess was just a place holder. Didn't really look like a Historical.

Not sure about the title, sounds a bit off for me. But I do like her books so I pre ordered.

It is the follow up to As you desire


----------



## annoupalekreyol

Yes, I am a huge fan of Isabel Allende.  I have just finished reading "Island Beneath the Sea."  It is a great read.  I would recommend it to anybody looking for a great Summer read.  I am currently reading a new one.


----------



## MichelleR

I think Amazon is offering sample chapters of the Brockway now.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I think it was or is a freebie. But be ware, apparently they are the first 3 chapters unedited.  . I don't like teaser chapters, of any kind. Especially when a book is that far off. So I didn't read them. I don't like previews in books either to a next in series, unless its already out. 

I am wondering when they will put more authors on the Montlake. I see that they are rapidly expanding their Mystery line Thomas & Mercer. But I haven't heard much about Montlake.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, the couple in my book touched...it was not what I was expecting...he was on a Dragon naked in front of his people becoming their king at the time...and she had to strip, jump up there with him and slay her own dragon (with her mind powers) to become his queen. I love it when an author surprises me! 

Sorry, drenee!!  Just wanted you to be aware--I liked that little anthology so much...Minx was not my fav...but that's just me...  If I was asked to rank them...it would be...Splendid, Where's My Hero (I think it's called A tale of Two Sisters), Dancing at midnight, and Minx...but that might be because Where's My Hero is so fast paced.

I'll have to check the Brockway out!


----------



## gina1230

Just finished listening to Seduction by Amanda Quick.  It took me forever, seems like, to finish the audio version.  I don't know whether I just couldn't get into the story or if I was put off by the "male voice."


----------



## Atunah

I have never been able to get into audio books. As an adult that is, I remember as a kid I would listen to all kinds of stuff. I think my brain would have to be retrained. 
I keep trailing elsewhere with my mind when I listen. I don't trail with written words. Or maybe the voices of the readers clash with the voice in my head 

I am reading  right now as its the first in that series that has "Waking up with the Duke" in it. So I thought I get caught up first with it in order.

The next one has to be  as it came up as a borrow through Lendle.

I am so stuffed right now. I ate a bowl of my Hungarian Goulash I love making. Oh its soooo good. But I eat and eat and eat .

Wait Tess, just reading your post, a naked Dragon? Touching.... things?   What did I miss


----------



## Sariah Wilson

You must run to Amazon now and read two books by* Delle Jacobs*: Loki's Daughter and His Majesty, Prince of Toads. They were the sort of books that once I'd read them, I wanted to read them again. I've lent my copies to my mom so that she can enjoy them. The first is Viking, the second Regency. I think they're both priced at .99 right now. I can't recommend them enough!


----------



## Trophywife007

Hungarian Goulash?  Recipe please!


----------



## Atunah

Its quite easy really. Most important part is time and the right paprika. As taught to me by my mom who got it from a Hungarian chef in Bavaria  

1 lbs stew beef
1 large onion
1 large or 2 smaller bell peppers
1-2 dried ceyenne peppers or ground. 
3 TB Sweet delicacy Hungarian Paprika
salt (go light to start with, can always add more later)
Several reductions. 
Total cooktime aprox 3 hours. 


I basically brown a pound of stew meat. Nice and brown. Take it out and then put in a large onion. I chop it in large pieces. Then I add Bell peppers. Red are good, but to be honest, I use green most of the times for cost. 1 large or 2 smaller. 

Put the meat back in. 

Here comes the important part. The Paprika. It has to be sweet delicacy hungarian paprika, not the hot. The one my mom always used in Germany and the one I use here is the red tins of Szeged brand. Again, sweet delicacy. I have to buy of Amazon in 6 pack as I use so much of it.  
I add at least 3TB of paprika. Yes, that is tablespoons.  . Then I add one or two dried cayenne peppers. You can use the powder. But make sure its cayenne. Then add a little salt. Don't overdo the salt as the dish cooks down several times. 

Once its all mixed in the pan, put enough water in to cover everything. I make it in a cast iron pan. No lid and then just put on medium heat and cook down until almost all the liquid is gone. Don't burn it. Once its cooked down, put water in it again to cover. I do the reduction 3 times. Each cook down takes me about 30-40 minutes. 

When its cooked down the 3rd time, I put in just enough water that I think I'll need for the dish. Like a Stew. Then I put the lid on and let it simmer a little longer. 30 minutes or so. 

Make your noodles. I like rotini or flat noodles. A little butter on the noodles and then scoop the goulash over it. 

Be prepared to be stuffed  . Then lay down and read as you can't move for a while  . Its just that I always eat to much of it as its so good.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, thanks for the recipe! I'm not sure I can find sweet Paprika, but I will look for it. And I just finished that book I was talking about (I'd been waiting for the h/h to touch for more than 1/2 the book)...It had an old world feel, but with paranormal elements and some technology (just another world really...very good world building)...I loved it!

Thanks for the suggestions, Sariah! I have Loki's daughters and will look for His Majesty, Prince of Toads.

Gina...I can't really get into some audio books...others I have no problem...I too think it has to do with the voices!


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks, Atunah, for the recipe.  We lived in Germany for 2 years and loved the goulash we had.  There was the stew version and also a soup version.  I'm assuming the soup was a thinner version of the stew, using smaller pieces of beef, etc.  I look forward to trying it out and reliving those memories!

Tess St John:  I don't know if you have a Cost Plus / World Market store near you, but that's where I've found the Szeged brand -- both sweet and hot versions.  Just FYI.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much, Trophywife!!! I think there is a World Market or two near us!


----------



## CJArcher

Tess St John said:


> His Majesty, Prince of Toads.


I just love this title.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a link to the Paprika I buy.

http://www.amazon.com/Hungarian-Sweet-Paprika-5-Ounce-Tins/dp/B000H25W22/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312760287&sr=8-1

I get that 6 pack as I know I use it and over time its cheaper. I have also found it at our World Markets. They used to carry it at our Grocery chain HEB, but no more.

I see only 3 in stock on amazon, I might have to stock up . They made a little mess in the box last time, but it was easy to fix by popping the whole lid off and putting it back on. One of the tins had popped open I guess in shipping.

But it gives you an idea what the tin looks like. The hot version looks almost the same so read the label.

So I finished Lorraine Heath - Passions of a Wicked Earl 
and I have to say it was a little disappointing. I read 2 of her earlier out of the St. James series and they are solid 5 stars, awesome. Then I read one of her Westerns and I didn't like it as much, now this one is not all that either. 
Reading the reviews on the next in the series Stephens story, I am not hopeful. But I needed to read those in order to read Waking up with the Duke.

I just did a lot of eyerolling with this one. Especially by the end. And the Hero, good lard I wanted to punch him. When the mistress sticks around the Hero almost to the end of the book its a bit of an issue for me. Especially when it seems he gives her more consideration. Oh well, I'll read the others anyway. Never know

No I'll start . Maybe a Kilt wearing Hero can cleans my palate of the taste that last dog hero left in my mouth . We'll see. Its a loaned book.


----------



## Tess St John

did not have Captain Jack's wife in it...it was just about her books...I'm so glad it was free!!

I will start something else today!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I noticed that. It was free ok, but it still peeved me a bit as it said it was in it. Its nothing but a list of her books with a short blurb of the book. Advertising if you will.

I guess I don't blame the publishers from trying something new.

I am reading His Captive right now and its in the dreaded Topaz format. Oh how I hate thee. Hard to read, can't change the font, only size, which only stretches it out more. Its also lighter. Ugh.

Story is good for now.

I think I got a couple of pre orders today too 

I know one is of the newly revived Love Swept line. Kinda cool that they are re releasing some of those books.

You can search in the Kindle store and put in LoveSwept and they will pop up. The Book I am getting today from it is

 Price is right on them at least for now. Glad they aren't listing them for 7.99 like they do for other backlist stuff. I am kind of surprized at that 2.99 since this is Random House we are speaking off. Psssssst, nobody tell them in case they messed up 

Isn't it a really nice cover to gaze at? Me likey


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm currentlly reading "Lord of fire" by Gaelen Foley... and all I can say is "Oh My!"  

Loving the story!! Lucien is such a tortured soul. 

I'm a huge fan of Foley's but I am savoring them ... I'll finish all of her stories and I'll have to find an author to replace her. I always have a bit of an emotional let down after finding an author I really like & reading their books.


----------



## Atunah

I know what you mean. I tried the savoring with Lisa Kleypas and now Mary Balogh. 

Julie Garwood is another one. She isn't writing  historicals anymore so once they gone, they gone

Oh, I remember reading Lord of Fire, its been a while but I loved that. I read the first 3 in that series, The Duke (1), Lord of Ice (2) and Lord of Fire (3). I gave all 3 a 5 star A rating. I think I remember now that I stopped reading the series because I didn't want to run through them so quick for fear of not finding other good stuff 

Does Foley still write? I just checked on fantastic fiction. She has a new series Inferno Club and it seems she puts out one book a year for that one. Are her newer ones as good as her older stuff? 
They don't seem to get quite the reviews then her older stuff. 

I guess we can't expect authors to have an endless supply of high quality books.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Have you read her Knights Miscellany series? There's a lot in that series... but always worth reading in order.


----------



## Atunah

I only read those 3 I listed so far in that series. It lists a total of 7, so after Lord of Fire, the next would be Lady of Desire. I might have to read some more. I see she also has a ascension trilogy, a spice trilogy and that the newest inferno. I haven't read any other yet then those 3 books. 

Gosh, The Duke was just so sighworthy romantic. OMG the end. What a hero. *sigh


----------



## Tess St John

I'm going check out Foley...I love me a tortured hero!


----------



## Atunah

I am reading one with a tortured Hero right now 

Its really good so far. Poor thing. Just wanna hug him and grab him and.........


----------



## Tess St John

...and


----------



## crebel

...and live happily ever after.  

Surely she isn't thinking anything else...


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> ...and


"Yadda, yadda"

(Insertion of appropriate Seinfeld quote.)


----------



## Atunah

I'll never telllllllllll

scene fades to black


----------



## Atunah

Well heck, that is what I get for reading a book called "Touched by Fire". I finished it, then went to heat up some leftover bolognese in the microwave. 30 seconds in I hear this horrible sound coming from the kitchen and the darn microwave is exploding    . There are flames and smoke and howling sounds. 

Have you ever had that split second of sheer panic, where your brain just shuts down and you are nothing but a pair of saucer sized eyeballs? That was me   . 

Thankfully it only lasted a second and I found out that I seem to do ok in emergency situations. We have the Micro and the fridge on a switch as this apartment is so crappy laid out there was only one outlet. So hubby put a extension with a separate on off. So I was able to camly flip the switch, unplug the micro and open the door to extinguish the fire. 

I am still kind of shaken up though. That came later   

I swear, the book wasn't THAT hot  . I think I should pick my titles more carefully though  

One thing I found out though is, it took me a while to figure out how to heat something up without a microwave  . You don't know what you're missing til its gone. 

I need to pick my next book. I am scared  . Something with kittens and flowers in the title.......


Oh, the book was pretty good


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...poor you!!!  So sorry that happened, but I'm glad no one was hurt!! 

I've tried cooking for 20 years now...I think I've gotten all I can out of the experience! I cut my finger yesterday chopping onions...again my first thought...I don't need to do this anymore! I hate it...always have. I wish I was the Donna Reed type who lived to cook, but alas...that isn't me.  Although I do LOVE to bake!!


----------



## Atunah

Well I don't really like cooking, I hate it. But I am able to make some good dishes. If I don't cook, I won't eat, so its not a choice  

My worst thing is the mess. I am a really messy cook. I think I would enjoy it a bit more if I didn't have to deal with like 25 year old equipment. Or older. Its all crap in this apartment and they won't put anything newer in here. My stove is disgusting. I constantly have to wiggle the element or I lose heat while I am cooking on it. Hate it. The fridge has coldspots that freeze eggs and milk. 

Only newer thing is the dishwasher, but its so cheap and crappy I have to wash everything twice. 

I think if I had a nicer kitchen with space and better stuff, I could be more happy about it. 

Before I met my hubby, I couldn't boil water  . I never cooked. Then I started learning how to cook Indian food. Yep, not German, Indian.  . 

I like the results, but I sure wish I had an Autochef


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah, so sorry to hear about your microwave blow-up!  Wow!  I would freak out if that happened in my kitchen.  

And btw, I love to cook Indian food, too!!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Crikey, Atunah, scary stuff. No wonder I hate cooking...


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, cooking ain't for sissies, but then neither is getting older.  

I wanna be rich, just so I could have my own personal chef that leaves me goodies in the fridge and freezer I only have to heat up.  *sigh.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Sorry to hear about the microwave incident, Atunah. I've got a 'frig that's only 9 yrs old & it freezes produce and milk spoils too quick. Can't quite afford a new one so we only buy fresh vegies when we're read to eat them...  

I've been known to leave dirty dishes in the sink & pots on the stove because I can't tear myself away from a good story.


----------



## Tess St John

I know we've discussed this before...but...I'm reading a book where there is a huge misunderstanding keeping the h/h apart...I hate that. I also hate the TSTL actions, but oftentimes I can forgive those...but this is why I don't watch horror movies...people are often times TSTL! Okay, off my soapbox.

Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, the TSTL. They are everywhere, every sex, every age. I even find them in TV shows. Most recently was "The Event". I started pulling for someone to please take out the whiny Blonde bimbo and her dark haired boyfriend bimbo. Argggg. Not good when you want the main characters to just die. Film or book  

I guess in books, especially romance its used for creating cheap tension All its doing is making me not root for any of them anymore. 

I am reading Victoria Dahl - Its always been you and 70 % way through I am starting to get peeved with the heroine. She has this "secret" that she just isn't capable of telling the Hero about. There is no reason why she can't, none at all, other then continue her suffering all by her lonesome  . The Hero has a "secret"   Now don't get me wrong, I do like the book, a lot actually. Well written, but get it out already people. Just fracking talk to each other. *groans.


----------



## Trophywife007

"TSTL"?  Interpretation needed.  Sorry!

Which Victoria Dahl book is it?  I hate that "big misunderstanding" plotline and prefer something more like a mystery in which the hero/heroine unite together in a situation.  Most Amanda Quick stories center around a mystery of some sort.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it stands for "to stupid to live".

Honestly, that and "why the heck don't they just talk to each other" are two pretty typical 'romance' conceits that I find incredibly annoying.  As a result, I rarely read anything labeled "romance" no matter the modifier. . . .


----------



## DD Graphix

TSTL = Too Stupid To Live. You know, the heroine who *insists* on totally ignoring all cautions. "Don't go out there. It's dangerous," "I need you to stay here so I can concentrate on what I'm doing," "if you go out there you'll get hurt," so la-la-la, off she goes, tripping out there, to get kidnapped/shot/hurt/lost/whatever. Or she's just plain dumb as a rock. Or she gets all bent out of shape over something ridiculous because she won't open her mouth and ask a simple question.

Unfortunately, TSTL heroines abound. They are a bit rarer than they used to be, but it's a species that refuses to die, in spite of its propensity to blithely wander into danger, all blond curls and bubbles.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished "Lord of fire" by Gaelen Foley... exhausting!!! I felt like I was right there with Lucien & Alice.

As I finished the last page I searched through my Kindle & realized I didn't have "Lord of ice" !   Thank heavens for Whispernet!!!  

I LUV this series, but HATE that I'll zip through them to quickly. *sigh* I love a good romance.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> "TSTL"? Interpretation needed. Sorry!
> 
> Which Victoria Dahl book is it? I hate that "big misunderstanding" plotline and prefer something more like a mystery in which the hero/heroine unite together in a situation. Most Amanda Quick stories center around a mystery of some sort.


It's "It's always been you" . I need to clarify though that the heroine is not one of those TSTL. Its more of a long separation and now there are pasts with secrets. I can kind of understand why she can't tell him. This book isn't a really good example of it as its really good, really. I wouldn't really call it a misunderstanding either. Their separation was not caused by either of them, which would fall under the stupid misunderstandings. It was caused by outside forces. Its just that I feel with the characters and just want them to work it out already . I actually like both characters a lot and its heartbreaking for them not to have had all that time together.

The TSTL heroine was much more prevalent I think in older stuff. The damsel in distress if you will. I don't really come across them as much anymore in newer stuff, or from the last 15 years. There are of course also some Heroes that would fall under that label .

For me, as long as I can like the characters, I can overlook some stuff. As long as there is some growth, or groveling in the case of the Hero.

And lets be clear, TSTL characters are not unique to Romance. Not every romance books has them and they are everywhere in ALL genres. I know, I used to read about everything under the sun. Heck, I found them in Stephen King books, they are in Horror books, in Mystery, in Sci fi, in Fantasy. They are a common plot device all across.

So if that is the only reason not to read romance, its not really a valid one. Since they are everywhere.


----------



## candyann

I have always loved reading Kathleen E. Woodiwiss. 
She is the reason I decided to write a historical romance.


----------



## tmaxwell

ADORE historical romance, it's my major concession to girliness. 

When I was working for Lyrical Press, I managed to snatch up a fabulous historical romance author that I highly recommend, Jayne Fresina. She has a trilogy of Tudor-era romances coming out from Lyrical (the first one comes out this coming Tuesday, I believe), and then she has a trilogy of Victorian-era novellas from a different press, I forget which one. But her style is so lively and unique, you simply have to read her. 

Tiffany


----------



## Atunah

I am starting to notice a disturbing trend with the big 6 and book releases. I just checked on Elizabeth Hoyts Scandalous Desires which will be out November 1st on Kindle. Its out in paperback October 18th. That is 2 weeks after. But they still want the same price for the K edition plus tax.

I noticed a while ago that some of my pre orders came out a day or 2 after the paperback, then I saw some 1 week after. Now I see 2 weeks. This is really disappointing to me. I am thinking of just cancelling the pre order for now just because.  

I guess they are trying to save the paperback. How about, go back to the 6.99 price on them or use better quality paper. Its like the upped the price and the quality is horrid. 

There are so many authors that I love that will fall under this and its making me sad. Add to that the new trend to release in Hardcover first and then wait a year for the paperback and lower Kindle price. The latest Mary Balogh falls under that. I won't buy it for 11.99. 

They are ruining it for themself with all this nonsense. When you look at the best seller list for Historical Romance, out of the top 20, 13 were .99 when I checked yesterday. I don't expect them to be .99, but come one, 11.99, heck even 7.99 I think is too much. 

Some of my reading has shifted a bit because of all of this.


----------



## ginaf20697

I read A LOT less romance than I used to. Paying full price AND waiting two weeks later is ridiculous and I rarely but them for my Kindle anymore. It's stupid when I can go to Costco or Walmart and get them much cheaper. And it makes no sense to me. The stores don't pay full price for the books so even if they discount they make a profit. I can't imagine how the publishers make more money by encouraging people to buy a hard copy instead of the ebook.


----------



## Tess St John

TL...glad it's not just me! And I agree...TSTL moments are in every genre! I read a thriller the other day and almost threw my kindle across the room...why a cop would go into a situation when he knows it will only be him and the bad guy...I have no idea.

Exactly, Atunah, if something can be said...just say it!

That's great, Candyam!

Trophywife...I agree...I love a good mystery with my romance!

Ann, that's so sad...I hope you find some romances you enjoy! I've been told by some people they don't read romance because it's predictable...I think that's why I actually do read it! I want that HEA! I've never liked the word romance...there are just too many connotations to that word...I prefer love story...but then, that doesn't mean HEA...I gotta have the HEA!

Great TSTL description, DD!!  Love it!

Thanks for the suggestion, Tiffany!

Gina and Atunah...I too have no idea how or why the book industry does what they do!


----------



## Atunah

Going to see if there are any bargains out there. Make your one click button weep 

Found this .99 cents from Johanna Lindsey


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tess St John said:


> Ann, that's so sad...I hope you find some romances you enjoy! I've been told by some people they don't read romance because it's predictable...I think that's why I actually do read it! I want that HEA! I've never liked the word romance...there are just too many connotations to that word...I prefer love story...but then, that doesn't mean HEA...I gotta have the HEA!


I just want a final resolution. . . all questions answered.

I finished a book the other day that probably would be classified as historical romance. But I found it, ultimately, less than satisfying. I think it was supposed to take place in the 19th century, but there were a couple of things that sort of jarred. At one point there was a reference to a "dime". . . .I could be wrong, but I wouldn't think that would be a common reference in England during that time period. And at one time they were shooting a pistol and there were several rounds in the chamber. Again, not an expert, but I'd understood guns of that era -- especially old guns, as this had been described -- were one shot and then re-load. So, I could be wrong about both those things, but again, they seemed wrong as I read, which pulled me out of the story.

Then there was a traveling scene. . . .she was going to France and mentioned stopping at an inn in Calais and thinking about the shore of France across the Channel. Now, I KNOW Calais is not in England. . .so that struck me as a fairly glaring error. 

But even all that only brought it from a 5 to a 4 star read. But then I got to the end and sat there going, "But, you never explained. . . . ." You see, there was a fairly big "mystery of the past" that was presented very early on in the book. _It was never resolved!_ Oh yeah, the hero and the heroine lived happily ever after, but the reader never found out what horrible thing it was that happened in her youth that was the start of all the adventures now. So at best, I could give it only 3. I suppose there will be sequels which might explain things, but I won't be reading them.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah.

Ann, I can understand that! I don't like books that lead to cliffhangers for other books and I think each book should be able to stand alone and have all the questions answered for that one book. If what happened to you happened to me, I would more than likely write the author an email.

I started Sixteen Brides today...but it will take me a while to read it since we're bringing my daughter back to college this weekend. I swear, that girl has more clothes than me, dh, and my son combined!

You guys have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Atunah

Here is something cool. Sourcebooks will lower the price on all Georgette Heyer books to 1.99 starting on August 15th for one week. In honor of her birthday. That is a huge savings as those are usually 7.99 to 9.99.

There are 46 of them .

http://www.sourcebooks.com/readers/casavip/happy-birthday-ms-heyer.htm

I'll try to put a reminder up on Monday.

eta: Found this older book from Pamela Clare. Those were some hard to find ones. Just released as a backlist. This is why I love my Kindle. All these goodies that were hard to hunt down in various bad stages of decay 


2.99. Its the first in the Blakewell Trilogy.


----------



## ginaf20697

Tess St John said:


> I started Sixteen Brides today...but it will take me a while to read it since we're bringing my daughter back to college this weekend. I swear, that girl has more clothes than me, dh, and my son combined!
> 
> You guys have a fabulous weekend.


I started that too. It reminds me of a Maggie Osborne which is always a good thing.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've been enjoying some Scottish historicals by Mary Wine... got hooked on the first one which was a freebie some time ago.  Her heros seem to be perceptive and kind hearted but still warriors, if necessary.


----------



## Atunah

I think I have a freebie by Mary Wine in my archive somewhere. Don't know why I haven't read it yet. Could it be my ever growing "when-the-heck-am-i-suppose-to-read-all-these-books" list? 

I just finished  and it was pretty meh. A "C" or solid 3 star. It started out I thought as a fluffy fun romp, but there was weird nastiness in there, murder and almost rape. . I am not sure the book knew what it wanted to be. It's the first in a series, so maybe others are better.

I am reading  next, as its a loan that came available on Lendle. I read the first in that series, this is book 2.

I also finally hopefully have a microwave again. What a pain in the arsch to find one. I hate shopping, hate it with the passion of a thousand suns. The people, the parking, the noise, the kids, the not finding what you looking for. Ugh. I wanted cheap, but not crap. First one we took home was dented and had a busted foot. Lack of finding another one in price range, we exchanged it. Its tilting forward we had to put cardboard under the feet . Its like the front feet are too short.

I don't think they make stuff like they did anymore. Or maybe I am just trying to be cheap. Anyway, I stepped up and now have a wopping 900 watts compared to the 700 I had. No laughing in the cheap seats now


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, Gina, that's great...I don't know who Maggie Osborne is though.

I love a good Scottish tale, I will look Mary Wine up, Trophywife!

Atunah, I hate to shop too!!  Glad you finally got a good microwave!


----------



## Sharon Red

Atunah said:


> I think I have a freebie by Mary Wine in my archive somewhere. Don't know why I haven't read it yet. Could it be my ever growing "when-the-heck-am-i-suppose-to-read-all-these-books" list?
> 
> I just finished  and it was pretty meh. A "C" or solid 3 star. It started out I thought as a fluffy fun romp, but there was weird nastiness in there, murder and almost rape. . I am not sure the book knew what it wanted to be. It's the first in a series, so maybe others are better.
> 
> I am reading  next, as its a loan that came available on Lendle. I read the first in that series, this is book 2.
> 
> I also finally hopefully have a microwave again. What a pain in the arsch to find one. I hate shopping, hate it with the passion of a thousand suns. The people, the parking, the noise, the kids, the not finding what you looking for. Ugh. I wanted cheap, but not crap. First one we took home was dented and had a busted foot. Lack of finding another one in price range, we exchanged it. Its tilting forward we had to put cardboard under the feet . Its like the front feet are too short.
> 
> I don't think they make stuff like they did anymore. Or maybe I am just trying to be cheap. Anyway, I stepped up and now have a wopping 900 watts compared to the 700 I had. No laughing in the cheap seats now


I actually read the Naked Duke and I completely agree with you... meh is right.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, so you felt the same about it Sharon. It was on my list to read. The reviews are somewhat split, but later books seem to get better reviews. I don't think I like the authors voice. I never really got a sense of the time in this book. I didn't feel like I was in the past. It was just... odd.

So today is the start of the super sale of the Georgette Heyer novels. I think there are like 46 that are 1.99 now in honor of her birthday. I think it goes all week. I can't make my mind up on those so what I did get to start with was 
 which is also on sale for 1.99. It sounds interesting and seems to be a good guide of all things Regency.


----------



## AKLoggie

Atunah said:


> I don't think they make stuff like they did anymore. Or maybe I am just trying to be cheap. Anyway, I stepped up and now have a wopping 900 watts compared to the 700 I had. No laughing in the cheap seats now


Oh man, I just blew up a microwave. Flames and everything. My friends all seem to have an excess of microwaves, so I inherited one, but I am totally freaked out by them right now.

I've been really into Victoria Alexander, I just burned through the library.

I'm going to the beach in the few weeks, and I really want to find another author I can settle in with. Something in the Julia Quinn/Eloisha James/Victoria Alexander vein. This is the first year I've had an ereader to take to the beach and it's the BEST THING EVER. The only downside everyone we'd go with would bring some books, and we'd swap around. Of us, there are only 2 nooks, and that's it.


----------



## Tess St John

AK, have a great time, but I see what you mean about the switching thing...but for me it wouldn't matter, I can see text very well in books anymore.  And I'm so sorry you have a microwave story too...maybe a lot of people have microwave stories!

Atunah, thanks for the reminder of Georgette's books.

Sharon, thanks for chiming in, it's good when you can get opinion that are the same from different people.

I'm busy this week, but hope to get some reading time in!! I like the beginning of Sixteen Brides.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> So today is the start of the super sale of the Georgette Heyer novels. I think there are like 46 that are 1.99 now in honor of her birthday. I think it goes all week. I can't make my mind up on those so what I did get to start with was
> which is also on sale for 1.99. It sounds interesting and seems to be a good guide of all things Regency.


Thanks for the heads up! I've only read one GH novel so far...  & loved it!


----------



## yomamma

Oooh, thanks for posting the link to the Georgette Heyer world book, Atunah. I'm off to buy a copy!

I find Heyer really bland, but maybe I like my books lurid.


----------



## Atunah

The first Heyer I read was Venetia. Oh it was so lovely. It did take me a bit to get into the language, once I did it was wonderful. 

I also read Black Sheep, Grand Sophie, Frederica, These old Shades, Devils Cup. I liked all of them, although I had a few issues with Grand Sophie. The Black Sheep I really liked. 

I just checked, it looks like I read These old Shades first, then Venetia and then Devils Cup. 

I just can't up my mind about what others ones I want in this sale. Darn Heyer being so prolific


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for the notice about Georgette Heyer. I've only read The Grand Sophy but loved it and have always meant to read more.


----------



## Tatiana

Thank you for the Georgette Heyer reminder, Atunah.  I bought my favourites tonight...

Regency Buck, These Old Shades, Devil's Cub and Infamous Army.


----------



## Atunah

Glad you guys found the post The Movers and Shakers list on Amazon is packed with Heyer today  .

I still haven't made my mind up. I have a little time. Just so many I want to read.


----------



## gina1230

I bought six of Georgette Heyer's books.  The only one I've ever read was Frederica.

Now only if the Powers That Be would put up Mary Balogh's books for sale.


----------



## Tess St John

I guess everyone has been Heyer-ized!!!


----------



## Atunah

Sherry Thomas books are all discounted at 3.99. They are usually 6.99-7.99

Her latest "His at Night" won the 2011 RITA for best Historical Romance.
Here they are.


----------



## Atunah

Heyer's Sylvester is free right now. Go get it quick. Make sure you check price just to make sure. 

eta: Not free anymore. Its back to 9.99. I guess it was a mistake. I hope a few of you at least got it last night. 
Taking the link off.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Had to buy the 4 of these. They look good!

I tell ya... when I have a few $$ on a gift card it just burns a hole in my e-pocket. Nevermind that I still have 30 some books I haven't read yet, if there's a good book out there, it just calls to me! 



Atunah said:


> Sherry Thomas books are all discounted at 3.99. They are usually 6.99-7.99
> 
> Her latest "His at Night" won the 2011 RITA for best Historical Romance.
> Here they are.


----------



## Atunah

I know what you mean. I always have a gift card balance on my account. I was really bad in July, there were just so many sales. I thought I would be better in August, but nope  . Still more deals and I just keep clicking that One Click. I keep shuffling around in my next up to read lists and just keep adding.

I just can't pass up deals. I'll get to reading the books eventually. I just read my 100th book for 2011. 
I wish I could read faster, but its still pretty good. 

Its not like the books are taking up any space  . So horde away I do.


----------



## Linda Andrews

I love Amanda Quick and I just recently picked up a book about ghosts and clockwork toys (The arcane Society).  Has anyone else read it? I especially loved the different ways each character tapped into their gifts. 
Or am I on the wrong group and this is for historicals without paranormal elements, which my favorite would be Julie Garwood


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Andrews said:


> I love Amanda Quick and I just recently picked up a book about ghosts and clockwork toys (The arcane Society). Has anyone else read it? I especially loved the different ways each character tapped into their gifts.
> Or am I on the wrong group and this is for historicals without paranormal elements, which my favorite would be Julie Garwood


I'm reading Amanda Quick's _With This Ring_ on my Iphone right now after which I'll be reading _I Thee Wed_.

I just found two of my favorite historical romances by Lyn Stone for Kindle. I had just loaned the paper books to my mother and decided to check the Kindle store and there they finally were. I'm reading the first one on my Kindle now.

The Wicked Truth (Harlequin Historical)
The Arrangement (Harlequin Historical)


----------



## Atunah

Oh I love Historicals with paranormal elements. I like the Time Travels and other stuff added. For me as long as I still get more of the Historical sense and the Paranormal doesn't take over the whole story, I am happy. 

I liked Soulless for example too. But I really love the Time Travels.  

I don't think I have read Amanda Quick yet. At least I can't recall. 

I do like to change it up. Sometimes I get into a binge read of Regency's for example and then I need something different. So throwing in a touch of paranormal and still getting my historical fix does that for me. 

For me at least it still falls under Historical Romance, I guess it would be a sub category, don't know. 

That's just me though.


----------



## Linda Andrews

What is Soulless? Can you create a link? Is it a paranormal?

Linda


----------



## Linda Andrews

I'm reading Amanda Quick's _With This Ring_ on my Iphone right now after which I'll be reading _I Thee Wed_.

[/quote]

I enjoyed both of those as well, but there's something special about the arcane series. I think it's the ghosts. I love ghost stories.


----------



## Atunah

Here it is


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Oh I love Historicals with paranormal elements. I like the Time Travels and other stuff added. For me as long as I still get more of the Historical sense and the Paranormal doesn't take over the whole story, I am happy.
> 
> I liked Soulless for example too. But I really love the Time Travels.
> 
> I don't think I have read Amanda Quick yet. At least I can't recall.
> 
> I do like to change it up. Sometimes I get into a binge read of Regency's for example and then I need something different. So throwing in a touch of paranormal and still getting my historical fix does that for me.
> 
> For me at least it still falls under Historical Romance, I guess it would be a sub category, don't know.
> 
> That's just me though.


I love paranormal historical too but agree with Atunah that the paranormal shouldn't overshadow the historical or the romance. It's not an easy genre to find though. Soulless was a good book, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Trophywife007

Linda Andrews said:


> I love Amanda Quick and I just recently picked up a book about ghosts and clockwork toys (The arcane Society). Has anyone else read it? I especially loved the different ways each character tapped into their gifts.
> Or am I on the wrong group and this is for historicals without paranormal elements, which my favorite would be Julie Garwood


I love Amanda Quick. I'm sure I did read the story you described but it was quite some time ago... What's its title? It may be due for a reread. I also loved Julie Garwood's historicals and really miss that she isn't doing them anymore.

I'm still on my Mary Wine kick (her Scottish historicals). After I finish the McJames trilogy, I think I'll tackle Diana Gabaldon's Dragonfly in Amber.


----------



## Linda Andrews

Atunah said:


> Here it is


Definitely going to check that out. Thanks


----------



## Linda Andrews

Trophywife007 said:


> I love Amanda Quick. I'm sure I did read the story you described but it was quite some time ago... What's its title? It may be due for a reread.


second sight the arcane society (sorry I gotta work on getting those links to work)


----------



## MorganWJ

I am not a massive fan of historical romance but I did read The Naked Duke which is ok.

_edited to remove self promotion._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trophywife007 said:


> I love Amanda Quick. I'm sure I did read the story you described but it was quite some time ago... What's its title? It may be due for a reread. I also loved Julie Garwood's historicals and really miss that she isn't doing them anymore.
> 
> I'm still on my Mary Wine kick (her Scottish historicals). After I finish the McJames trilogy, I think I'll tackle Diana Gabaldon's Dragonfly in Amber.


I'm assuming you read Outlander and this is your first read of DIA? When you first start DIA, you'll think you got the books out of order, but you didn't. Also, you'll see the dates are wrong, but that's because the start date of Outlander was changed in the UK edition and they never changed it in the US edition.

We had an Outlander book club here for the entire series. It's still up in the book club child board if you want to take a look.


----------



## Tess St John

I think I've only read one historical with paranormal elements. Something Nora wrote years ago.  I'm not a huge fan for some reason, but paranormal is not my read of choice outside historicals either. And for some reason I can deal with a dead body better than a ghost...LOL. The ghosts scare me!


----------



## Trophywife007

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm assuming you read Outlander and this is your first read of DIA? When you first start DIA, you'll think you got the books out of order, but you didn't. Also, you'll see the dates are wrong, but that's because the start date of Outlander was changed in the UK edition and they never changed it in the US edition.
> 
> We had an Outlander book club here for the entire series. It's still up in the book club child board if you want to take a look.


Yes, I read Outlander a couple of years ago; for some reason I've been reluctant to commit to such a huge series, but DiA was offered at a good price a few months ago and the sample was good. I'll check out the book club board. Thanks!

Also, I've read the Parasol Protectorate series (Soulless, Changeless, Heartless, etc.) and they are lots of fun. A joy to read, imo. Nothing ruffles Alexia!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I know I've officially crossed into the out-of-touch / uncool adult world (the music I grew up with is now "classic radio" ) so I have to ask.... what is "steampunk"? I've read the term a lot lately but I'm too afraid to ask for fear of looking even more uncool.... 



Linda Andrews said:


> Definitely going to check that out. Thanks


----------



## Tess St John

This is how wiki defines steampunk:

"A subgenre of fantasy and speculative fiction that came into prominence in the 1980s and early 1990s. The term denotes works set in an era or world where steam power is still widely used—usually the 19th century, and often set in Victorian era England—but with prominent elements of either science fiction or fantasy, such as fictional technological inventions like those found in the works of H. G. Wells and Jules Verne, or real technological developments like the computer occurring at an earlier date. Other examples of steampunk contain alternate history-style presentations of "the path not taken" of such technology as dirigibles or analog computers; these frequently are presented in an idealized light, or a presumption of functionality."

And dictionary.com defines it as:
noun
1.
a subgenre of science fiction and fantasy featuring advanced machines and other technology based on steam power of the 19th century and taking place in a recognizable historical period or a fantasy world.


I've only read a part of one...set in America 1920's and it reminded me a lot of the movie with Will Smith and Kevin Kline - Wild Wild West. It had horses and cats that were electronic...(like androids, I guess). And there was another creature (electronic)that tried to kill them.


----------



## Atunah

I am intrigued by Steampunk. I don't know enough though to say what it is. I think air ships and cool looking gadgetry and set in the past as far as costumes. I have The Iron Duke on my list to read.

I am so far gone now with my one click. I just pre ordered a book that wont even be out until April 2012  The Duke's Perfect Wife by Jennifer Ashley. That is the 4th in the series with "The Madness of Lord Ian" being the first. Funny, its already got a sales rank in the 5800's just from pre orders. And its a loooong time away 

And I also finally found  on pre order so I got that one too. . Loved the first one and the novella, can't wait to read this one.

So note to publishers, put up the books so I can pre order. Sometimes I see the paperbacks on pre order, but the kindle versions take a while. For some authors and series, I get them unseen so to speak. I have a shelf on goodreads where I put all the upcoming stuff and I go through from time to time looking for them in the Kindle store.

Now I discovered I can just put the books not available yet into ereaderiq.com and it emails me when it comes up. I like that. 

There is no hope for me, is there....... Don't answer that.


----------



## Tess St John




----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am so far gone now with my one click. I just pre ordered a book that wont even be out until April 2012  The Duke's Perfect Wife by Jennifer Ashley. That is the 4th in the series with "The Madness of Lord Ian" being the first. Funny, its already got a sales rank in the 5800's just from pre orders. And its a loooong time away


Yikes, April 3, 2012 is a loooong way off... can't wait to read more about Hart & Eleanor! Just finished  & loved it!


----------



## cagnes

T.L. Haddix said:


> Cagnes, I wanted to read Cameron's story, but the preview in Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage kind of scared me off. How do I ask this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It disturbed me that he was so callous about having seduced the heroine (can't remember her name) and then just moved on to married women (hate adultery plots). Is he like that the whole book?
> 
> 
> 
> (If you aren't familiar with spoiler text, just hover over it with your mouse and it will appear.)


I'm assuming that you're referring to a preview from Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage & I don't recall what was in the preview, but it isn't really an adultery plot. There is mention of Cam messing around with married women.... although he doesn't seduce the heroine, Ainsley & move on to other women.


Spoiler



He finds her poking around in his room, tries to seduce her, but isn't successful because Ainsley is married & has respect for her husband. He then finds her in his room again, six year later and the story takes off from there. Loved the story, we eventually learn the reason why Cameron is such a cad & arse.


----------



## cagnes

T.L. Haddix said:


> Cagnes, thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way the preview read, it sounded like he had seduced her and ruined her, then abandoned her. I'm 99% sure I'm going to get it now. Thanks again!


You're welcome! For me "The Many Sins of Lord Cameron" was better than "Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage".


----------



## NatashaBlackthorne

My top two favorites of those currently writing Mainstream Historical Romance are Mary Balogh and Liz Carlyle. I love their focus on emotion, deep psychological plots and characters that are not cookie-cutter. I also think Tessa Dare is very good. I really enjoyed _Goddess of the Hunt_.


----------



## Tess St John

I posted yesterday and it didn't take it again...I think KB is starting to hate me!

TL and Cagnes...I'm glad you two got that ironed out and now I'm intrigued...lol...I plan to download the excerpt.

Welcome, Natasha...we have many Mary Balogh and fans and Liz Carlyle too, I think!


----------



## Tatiana

Hi, I'm waving at the other Mary Balogh fans.  I love her books!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I haven't found a book yet I didn't like by Balogh. Although I haven't read all of them yet. Still hunting down some of her earlier stuff. I am starting to savor them so I don't run out


----------



## cagnes

I haven't read anything by Mary Balogh yet.. been meaning to, just never to around to it. Any suggestions for a good book to start with?


----------



## Linda Andrews

Just finished Soulless. What a fantastic book! Thanks to those who recommended it. Now, I'm off to get the next books in the series. Does anyone know how many the author has planned?

Linda


----------



## Atunah

I see a total of 4 out and another "timeless" coming out in 2012. Don't know about how many planned though. I haven't read them all yet.


----------



## gina1230

I enjoyed the Slightly series by Mary Balogh. The first book in that series is Slightly Married. There are two prequels: One Night For Love (not on Kindle) and A Summer to Remember. This is probably a pretty good place to start, imho.


----------



## Atunah

Very good start. I read up to Slightly Married, including those 2 that come before. Then I stopped to savor the rest of the series. 

One of my favorites so far of Balogh: Heartless, The Secret Pearl, Lord Carew's Bride, Dancing with Clara, The Temporary wife etc.

I am going to list all I read if I don't stop . I really loved Heartless as its set in Georgian time and I love the powered, bejeweled, high heeled wigged hero's that are just so darn sexy and manly.  Although this hero doesn't need a wig. 

Simply Love is great too, the 2nd in the Simply series.

Not all are on Kindle unfortunately, but they are releasing more and more backlist. I'll list those I found on Kindle from my post:


 This has both Lord Carew and the first in that 2 book series. So its a pretty good deal

The temporary wife is an upcoming release also bundled with a second book The Temporary Wife/A Promise of Spring

So Heartless and Dancing with Clara are not on Kindle right now.


----------



## Tess St John

So glad everyone is enjoying their reads.

I'm finally getting into Sixteen Brides...not sure if it's because it's American (I'm usually not a fan of American historicals, they're sometimes just so real to life and their lives were so hard, that doesn't entertain me...I would rather be swept away...real life and hardship are not what I look for in an escape...but that's just me), but I just couldn't get into it at first...I thought there were too many characters introduced too quickly...and that may not have mattered if I was reading straight through, but I'm really only reading a chapter or two at a time! I have to be at the dentist's office tomorrow, so maybe I'll get a lot of it read then!

Happy Reading, Everyone!  I'm going get a Mary Balough excerpt today! With all this talk, I feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## Atunah

I finished  last night. Its the second in a trilogy from a new author. Looks like she is a friend of Julia Quinn as Quinn put a liner on the first one. I did like the first one  and in that there were some paragraphs I highlighted and I do that rarely. Just because they made me laugh out loud.

The thing that bothered me with the first one was that it had quite a few errors in it. Don't know if it was just the Kindle version or what was going on. Maybe a rush job. And I tell ya, if I notice that stuff, its bad . Considering English is not my native language that is. But the story itself was quite good.

The second one I finished last night didn't have any noticeable errors and it was even better than the first. I just loved the heroine. And her dog who is a full fledged character in this book .

So I will be reading the third one in this series, I think it just came out. Here is a link to the 3rd 
It only has 3 reviews so far the last one, but boy someone REALLY didn't like it . Won't deter me. I'll get a sample first, but I like her writing and sometimes that is what it comes down to as a reader. Some "voices" we just don't get into while others love it.

But for now I am reading one of the .99 cent bargains I got. Its still .99 and its I guess a Time travel or something. I don't like reading to many reviews for fear of spoilers. But it does have a scot in Kilt, I can confirm on that. He is also currently naked in bed. . And I am only 5% in, so that's a good start. 

Here is that one 
I can't say how much or any historical will be in there, besides the kilted hunk from the past. 
I am hoping for a Moning Highlander type of book. I'll let you know.


----------



## AnnetteL

I love, love, love the Regencies by Sarah M. Eden. She's with a smaller press, but I'm pretty sure at least two are available on Kindle, with a third coming out any day now: Courting Miss Lancaster, Kiss of a Stranger, and then (soon--I read the indie published version) Seeking Persephone.

Loved them ALL.


----------



## Atunah

I had never heart of Sarah Eden. The books sound really interesting, but ouch 9.99 for the Kindle version. Ouch. That is over my price unfortunately I am willing to pay. Heck, the new releases by big names are 7.99, same as paperback. 

I'll put them on the ereaderiq watchlist, in case they ever come down in price.


----------



## Linda Andrews

What is the ereaderiq watch list?

Linda


----------



## Atunah

ereaderiq.com

I go there and on price drops you can put in your email and the ASIN number or URL of a book you want to price watch and it will notify you when it gets lower. You can have as many on the list as you want. That way you don't have to constantly check on amazon. I also use it to put in books that are not yet kindleized. Out of print or upcoming stuff. So when it appears in the kindle store I get an email again. 

So for price drops you go on the top menu to Kindle price drops and Now on Kindle on the top is for stuff you waiting to get in ebook. 



And I just plowed and sampled through the backlist stuff that Ellora Blush is putting out. Some really neat sounding stuff all for 1.49. They call it the vault on Ellora and I just search on Amazon for the stuff. 
No clue when I'll read all of these books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> ereaderiq.com
> 
> I go there and on price drops you can put in your email and the ASIN number or URL of a book you want to price watch and it will notify you when it gets lower. You can have as many on the list as you want. That way you don't have to constantly check on amazon. I also use it to put in books that are not yet kindleized. Out of print or upcoming stuff. So when it appears in the kindle store I get an email again.
> 
> So for price drops you go on the top menu to Kindle price drops and Now on Kindle on the top is for stuff you waiting to get in ebook.


So, I clicked over to ereaderiq.com to list some of my favorite books I'm waiting for on Kindle and there under Recently Kindleized is _Sarum _by Edward Rutherfurd and it's available just today. Wow! I'm so happy. My paper copy is on its last legs.

Thanks for posting that, Atunah. I'm off to make up a list to watch.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm going to check out ereaderiq.com!!!


----------



## Atunah

Beware. Don't say I didn't warn you.  

I always find something that has lowered in price over there and its hard to resist. I used to plow through the amazon listings sorted by price and of course with 8700 books in historical alone, that takes a while.  . Now I just check there every few days for recent price drops and voila.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

oh, great.   Thanks a bunch    Now an easier way to get more books... I don't have enough time to catch up on the 40 that are waiting for me!  ARGGHH


----------



## Felicia Rogers

I love historical romance!!!

I've read tons of Julie Garwood although her historicals kind of have females which appear "stupid", I still enjoy the tale she weaves.

I think my all time favorite author for Historicals at the moment has to be Lynn Kurland.  Absolutely loved the series involving two families, history, AND time travel!


----------



## CJArcher

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, I clicked over to ereaderiq.com to list some of my favorite books I'm waiting for on Kindle and there under Recently Kindleized is _Sarum _by Edward Rutherfurd and it's available just today. Wow! I'm so happy. My paper copy is on its last legs.


I loved Sarum, but I think I liked London better. I've been meaning to read his other books but keep putting it off because they're so huge.


----------



## Linda Andrews

Thanks Atunah. I'm going to sign up after work. Looking at my TBR list, I can see where this is going to be a dangerous enabler to my reading habit.

LInda


----------



## Atunah

Just don't send me the bill.

So I finished "Awaken the Highland Warrior" and although I gave it 5 stars, I thought it was great, there is no going back in time like Monings Highlanders or such. The Highlander comes to modern times and there is a lot of Paranormal. Just to clear that one up.

So now I am a bit lost at what to read next. After the PNR, I need a straight up Historical. Not that I have a lack of those on my Kindle or on my Bucket list . But how to pick. I still want that randomize button on my Kindle.

So I think I might start 

I bought that a little while back and it keeps sitting on the top of the sale charts.

I have become positively backlist obsessed. I have started to make lists of books and authors I come across buried sometimes on Amazon when they get kindleized. And I use ereaderiq to keep adding stuff I am waiting on.

This is a great time to be a romance reader, especially historical. I see a lot of the backlist that is historical. I am ecstatic about that. My Gift card, not so much


----------



## Stacey Joy Netzel

I read whatever book strikes my fancy when it's time to start a new book, but recently I read *Ambersley*, by Amy Atwell and really enjoyed it. It's her first historical and I really hope she writes more books in the series.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Stacey. That is a lovely cover on that one. I'll check it out.

I found a couple of sales. This one is the first in a series, great reviews and its normally 7.99.
On sale for 2.99



From the same author a time travel to the wild west . Also on sale for .99 cents. 

Its a re release with a new title it looks like. Looks like the old title was "The sexy girl's guide to cowboys" I can see why she changed that title


----------



## Danielle Monsch

I haven't read this entire thread, but I do want to bring attention to my absolute favorite romance writer - period!

Laura Kinsale wrote a lot of books from mid-late '90's, then took a long time off. Those earlier books are now going up on digital, and if you haven't read a Laura Kinsale book, you are missing out.

One caveat - Laura Kinsale's books are dense and literate. She is a fantastic writer, but her works are not breezy or easy.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks for the Mary Balogh recs gina1230 & Atunah! I think I'll start with the Bedwyn Prequels, I can get "One Night for Love" from the library so I'll start with that one.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Laura Kinsale, too!  Like her, I took a long time off but am so happy for the ebook revolution.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## gina1230

I love Laura Kinsale too.  Flowers From the Storm is one of my all-time favorite books.


----------



## Tess St John

I've heard or seen Laura Kinsaler, and I'm not sure, but I might have read one of her books a long time ago. I'm off to find some excerpts! I need to update my goodreads shelf...then I would know if I'd read it!!!  Yamma, so much to do...so little time!


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, Flowers from the Storm. That was a heavy one for me. The way she describes the inside workings of the Hero when he goes through his horrible experiences are genius. Its a emotional wringer that one. Sometimes that is what I need, then other times I prefer something lighter.

I do try to change it up that way a bit. Doesn't always work as you don't always know what you get. 

I recently finished  and it was a lot more meaty as I thought just by looking at the cover. It was very good. Will be reading more of this author. Love those backlists. 

Then I needed a break from the English lordlings so I saw this one recommended somewhere, I think it was goodreads, or maybe it was on the Amazon romance forum, and its set in 1865 or so in New Bedford America.  This too is an author that bringing her backlist to Kindle. But this book I could not find on the usual author book listings so maybe its a newer one. Her older books get good reviews. It was fantastic. Really loved this one.

Both of these books are .99 cents right now. I say it again, I love love backlist stuff coming to Kindle. I have actually been making a list of names that are bringing their older stuff back. Its a pretty long list already and that is just Historical Romance.

I think we Historical lovers are lucking out with this backlist stuff. A lot of the paranormal and contempo stuff that is so popular now, doesn't have that kind of backlist as Historicals do.

So I been reading a lot the last few days.  Now I am starting "Summer Campaign" by Carla Kelly. There is no kindle version so I am reading it incognito.


----------



## Linda Andrews

Okay, I can see taking the weekend off for the flu put me behind again. What is UBS? Because I have some author's I'd love the backlist for.

Linda


----------



## Atunah

UBS is used book store.  .

I never been in one where I live now. There just isn't one nearby to get to easy. I am wondering what they charge at those places for used paperbacks and if getting them from Amazon would be the same. I mean I can find them at total with shipping for $4 at Amazon. Are they lots cheaper there? Maybe I need to check one out at some point. 

I can't really read the small print much on paperbacks anymore so I really need to read my stuff on my Kindle. 

Hope you feel better after your weekend with the flu. We had 110 degrees yesterday. I couldn't breathe


----------



## Linda Andrews

Thanks Atunah (Guru of the kindle boards). I think I'm hitting my head against the desktop now. Doh! Should have known that. At 110, I think you live near me , but I went outside in the heat to warm up when I got the chills. Funny, I always think amazon or alibis for books not our local UBS and there's several within 5 miles of me. I see a trip in my future. Right after a nap.

Linda


----------



## Atunah

Awe, I'll send you some virtual chicken soup  

I hate being sick. Thankfully I don't get the flu much. I am in Texas, Southish and it was the hottest so far. We have been having over 100's for weeks now, or months, I can't even tell anymore  . And no rain, nada. One tiny little rain blog for like 5 minutes. Its been so hot one can't even go outside and do anything. Just going to the store is exhausting. So I been mostly home and reading. 

Hope you have a good UBS near you. I guess it depends on the area what they will carry.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm in Texas too..... Dallas area. The only saving grace this summer has been my kindle! Too hot any time of day so I sit under the ceiling fan and read the hours away.

I'm currently reading #6 in Gaelen Foley's Knight Miscellany series. Such a good read.

I really want to read "The help" but my dilemma is that I have a copy of the book that my mom gave me, but I'd really rather read it on my Kindle.... but it's $9.99.... having to decide between a pedicure or a book....   

Such tough choices in life!!!


----------



## Atunah

Musty old books  . I have a couple of sets of those. The only way I could find "Angelique", the historicals that started it all for me was in really old and really musty copies. They have not been printed in the US since the 70's so you can imagine. It took me months to find those copies in various online used book stores. I have the 9 that were translated into english. The last 3 never were. I have been waiting for many many years to get these books in decent or new versions. 

I can't read them, just look at them as they are so musty and the print is so small.  . 
The poor author has been fighting for a decade and just now has gotten her rights. I think there will be a new book this November, but in french. Who knows if they will ever translate since they haven't done so for the 3 previous ones. Oh how I wish she put her books in e format, but I don't think that will happen. 

You would think books that have sold 150 million, translated into 63 languages would be still in print in a large country such as the US. 

And I went off on a tangent. I am in babble mode today. I blame it on the heat.


----------



## Tess St John

So sorry about the flu..that's terrible.

I'm in Texas too...near Houston...hotter than Hades' home here!!!  They're thinking we'll get a break by the end of the week...it's a much needed break...and I know Dallas and Austin have been even hotter than us! I just avoid going outside.


----------



## Atunah

I am in San Antonio. I have a squirrel that visits my balconies and my cat everyday. Poor thing is so hot he lays flat in some of my plant containers. So I keep them nice and wet and I guess he gets a cool down laying on the soil. Then he hangs his head and paws over the edge and just looks at me  

It feel so hot on my balconies I think I could fry eggs on the concrete floors. 

Don't get me wrong, I much prefer warm weather to cold, but this north european human's bones are not made for this heat.  . Just wait until I whine about the cold again this winter when we get our 2 weeks of freezing temps  

No wonder I went back to a book set in more coldish england


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...we have a squirrel who uses our patio too...he lays his body out flat underneath the patio table...I don't have the heart to run him off...although, I'm almost positive he's the same squirrel who ruined my patio chair cushions...he got into them and took all the stuffing out...I'm sure his nest will be nice and cozy this winter! We keep the new cushions in the house and only put them out of we're out there!

And I agree...I can't handle the cold!


----------



## Tess St John

Oh...and I have such fond memories of San Antonio...dh was there for Officer's training for the Air Force not even a year after we married. I couldn't see him for six weeks, then traveled the 5 hours on a Sat and 5 on a Sun, just to spend 24 hours with him...Young love!

For the three months he was there, though...they only had rain 1 day!!!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, rain has been really sparse spring and summer. But boy when it rains here, its like a monsoon.

I found a book on sale from Johanna Lindsey. Usually 7.99, down to 2.99.
It's first in a 2 book series. 


found another one down to 2.99 from 7.99
First in the new 3 book series.


----------



## Linda Andrews

Okay, I stopped laughing long enough to type. We've had 100+ since um May or was it April? I live in Phoenix and lately it's been 117 and muggy (ick) with our lovely monsoon teasing us with the chance of rain (so I feel for all you Texans). The mean library won't let me check out books on my ipad so I have to avoid getting a seat buckle brand on my posterior to pick up my Amanda Quick books and my Gail Carriger that I forgot to order. 

I didn't realize Amanda Quick's arcane books are across 3 different pseudonyms until I went to her site to find the ones that I missed. Has any other author done that? 

Linda


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

bettyc said:


> I like the American historicals first but will read any.


What about historical time travel romance?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> I am in San Antonio. I have a squirrel that visits my balconies and my cat everyday. Poor thing is so hot he lays flat in some of my plant containers. So I keep them nice and wet and I guess he gets a cool down laying on the soil. Then he hangs his head and paws over the edge and just looks at me


I'm in the San Antonio area, too, Atunah!! And I have 2 squirrels doing the same thing in my backyard, lying in a couple cooler dirt patches after I hand-watered this morning. Splayed out flat with their tales in the air. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Love those squirrels. Anything with cute eyes and furry fur, and I am a goner. I am feeding him for crying out loud. We had mango's and so I thought I'll grow a mango tree and planted the seed in a container. Next day the balcony was covered in bits and the seed was gone. Then another mango got too ripe to eat so I buried the whole thing. Over the next 2 days Mr Squirrel was feasting. . He practically lives in my containers now. Now I am throwing him seeds on a planter bottom near the sliding door so my cat can watch. . They play hide and seek through the glass with each other.

I found some books. Enabler is my middle name. . Looks like Laura Lee Guhrke is getting some of her very first books up. Self publishing them. I haven't read those specific ones so I can't speak to the quality, but I have read some of hers and I liked them. They were a few years after these though.

This one is .99 cents 

And the other 2 are 3.99


These are standalones and are her earliest work from 1994-1997 according to fantasticfiction.

The more some of these bigger names get their older stuff out on their own for reasonable prices, the more exited I get. There are still so many good books out there that are so hard to find, its a goldmine in the Historical Romance genre.


----------



## ginaf20697

Thank you! I have all of her books but those.


----------



## Miriam Minger

T.L. Haddix said:


> Go, backlisters, go! I'm so, so, so hoping Kay Hooper jumps on that bandwagon soon. She's not historical fiction, but I adore her books.


Love Kay Hooper, too! We had the same agent for a time back in the day. 

I'm so thrilled by the whole backlist miracle, I can't tell you. Thanks for the encouragement!

Miriam Minger


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

jabeard said:


> I'm a big historical romance fan. I particularly have an affinity for Regency stuff, but like other periods too.


Since I write early 30th century historical, I love them. I used to read Mary Stewart. Loved her. But time goes by and other genres intervene. Yep, I might write a regency someday. All of it means lots of research.


----------



## Linda Andrews

I know there are probably lots of them but my favorite time travel historical is Linda Howard's Son of the Morning Star. Part of it takes place in the present then it goes back in time.

Linda


----------



## Atunah

Son of the Morning, I read that by Linda Howard. I think I read a couple of her other stuff, but not so much my cup. I think I just don't like contempo stuff much. But yes, I do like Historical Time Travel, one of my favs. I have a shelf just for that on goodreads. Unfortunately there is a lot of carp in that category so I pretty much read most of the "big" ones that everyone usually mentions. I am still hunting down some older stuff and hopefully more will come on backlist. 


I am still in the afterglow of finishing "Summer Campaign" by Carla Kelly. Wow that book. That woman is so gifted. Every one of hers I read I love. This one unfortunately is out of print so I find "other" ways to read those. Taking the 5th on that. 

Everything works in this book. Its like a puzzle piece. The H/h have instant connection that goes very deep. I can't really explain, never was good at that stuff. Everything just makes sense. 

Now I need to pick another good one or I will have a let down. Sigh, I am still not over this book. Its on my 5 star favorite shelf. Not all 5 star go on that. 

Its the kind of book where I am almost sad its over as I can't experience it unread again, ever. 

Now what the heck will I pick next  . I did get some pre orders yesterday, Tessa Dare and Caroline Linden. 

I am going to waffle a little more on that.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah... can you tell me more about backlist? Sounds like something I need to check out.


----------



## Atunah

I just mean I hope more and more backlists will be re released again. Sorry, haven't had my tea yet so I made no sense  

I just make lists of old out of print stuff and hope some of it will appear magically on Kindle one day.


----------



## Atunah

Oh no no no. I am about to cry, curl up in a fetal position and cry.  

I was looking up some more stuff on the "Angelique" situation. Those old hugely popular books by Anne Golon where some of us have waited many many years to read again. 

I just looked in the amazon store, like I did before and suddenly I get a result for the first 4 books on Kindle. Ok at this point you say good right? Oh no. I feel like I am in this Twilight Zone episode where the guy has no time to read books and in the end he has all the books and all the time and then he breaks his glasses. 

The books are in German. Yes, I know I am german, but I just can't pleasure read in german anymore. Oh the irony. I been here for 16 years, I don't read or write german anymore. I rarely speak it. It took me years and years to read english books and get to the point where its like part of me, rather then translating in my head. I can't switch back now. Its very hard to explain. 

Oh I am just sick about this.  . One of life's ironies.


----------



## Tess St John

So sorry, Atunah!!  So sad!!!


----------



## Tess St John

I don't think I know of any historical time-travel books!!! Sorry, I can't be of help!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah, I bet if you picked one up, you'd find that the reading German would come back pretty quickly. . . . .


----------



## Diane Darcy

Atunah, 

Thanks for the Carla Kelly recommendation. I haven't read her books in years and when you mentioned her name I had to wonder why not. I"m coming late to this thread, but time-travel was mentioned. Have you read any Lynn Kurland books?  I love hers too.


----------



## drenee

T.L., I was confused by that also but was afraid to say anything.  
deb


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Atunah, I bet if you picked one up, you'd find that the reading German would come back pretty quickly. . . . .


I got the sample of the first one and read it. Oy. I forgot how stilted German reads . Not sure if I am totally comfortable. I really prefer english now. Sigh. I might try one all the way through. Messing with my head is what it does .

I also found another Laura Lee Guhrke older re release for 3.99. She has some pretty covers to update those "older" novels.


----------



## Atunah

Got some freebies  Get them quick.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for posting the freebies.  I sent four of them to my aunt's kindle.  
She'll have a nice surprise when she turns her WN on.
deb


----------



## Linda Andrews

I think Gerrie made a typo or we have a genuine time warp thing going.

Thanks for the book links. Have you read all these books? And if so which is your favorite?

Linda


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read any of the freebies I posted. I usually go to goodreads and see what shows up there. Looks like they are all Dorchester publishing and they are a few years old. I have heard of Connie Mason, but never got around reading one of hers. 

Not a fan of western stuff so I won't read the Greenwood one. Never read Dawn MacTavish either. Its a pseudonym, she writes under Dawn Thompson and her stuff seems to get good reviews. 

Like I needed to add to my pile


----------



## cork_dork_mom

YaY! Thanks, Atunah !!      Got them all. JACKPOT! 

Kinda sad, but the highlight of my day is checking to see what's new on this thread...


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much for the freebie notices!!!  Snagged a couple! Now I just need to take a weekend off of life and do nothing but read!

And TL is right...not sad at all...I love coming here each day!!


----------



## jessicajames

Hello all -

I have a fan who is interested in reading more Southern Historical Fiction/Romance. I recommended Kathleen Woodiwiss, but since I read mostly 19th century "old" stuff, I'm not up on new authors.

Anyone have recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Linda Andrews

Highlight of my week was finding out Jayne Anne Krentz/Amanda Quick/Jayne Castle was blogging on one site. I posted a comment about her arcane series and she answered me back. Very cool.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jessicajames said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I have a fan who is interested in reading more Southern Historical Fiction/Romance. I recommended Kathleen Woodiwiss, but since I read mostly 19th century "old" stuff, I'm not up on new authors.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


Jessica, I've merged your request with the long-running historical romance fan thread. . . .I'm sure the (mostly) ladies who hang out here will have plenty of suggestions. . .and there are over 30 other pages besides.


----------



## Tess St John

Linda...I heard JAK speak at a conference with SEP...they were so funny!!!


----------



## Atunah

jessicajames said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I have a fan who is interested in reading more Southern Historical Fiction/Romance. I recommended Kathleen Woodiwiss, but since I read mostly 19th century "old" stuff, I'm not up on new authors.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


That's a tough one. I haven't read many of those, very few actually. I found some re released ones by Cynthia Wright that are about the time of the revolutionary war. I haven't read them though so I can't speak to how they are.



Those aren't really new novels though, they are a few years old. I'll see what else I can dig up.


----------



## Tess St John

TL, I've never heard of that one...is this one of your first two I've heard the first two were not so good...So sorry!

I read Counterfeit Lady, it was enjoyable, not my usual read, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Tess St John

Ah, TL...we'll I'm glad it was't terrible.

Read a freebie I got this week..A Knight's Honor...I had issues with it (but that's just me--some redundancies really got to me), but I think it's a backlist release and is really old school historical...Why wouldn't they freshen the story...I'm sure the author would want to!

Oh well...Not sure what I'll pick up next.

Hope everyone has a great long weekend!!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah, are you enjoying this lovely cooler morning in San Antonio?  

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Labor Day weekend--and finding some time to curl up with a good book!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Cool? . We'll have a verifiable cold front moving in with temps tomorrow at 90 during the day. 

Tuesday night, 59    . Do I have to get the coats out? 

Hope everyone is having a nice enjoyable weekend. We keep it on the low here. Went out shopping yesterday for a wine opener. Had to go to 4 stores to find one. FOUR. I hate hate hate shopping with the heat of a thousand suns. Not much I hate more. I cannot fathom how some actually enjoy browsing and shopping. Does not compute.

I finished reading Gabriel's woman by Robin Schone on Friday and boy that is some heavy stuff. Its the second book about 2 tortured guys. Very graphic and very dark. I loved it of course 

Now I am reading  which Putney is putting out herself. Although she charges a bit more than the usual backlist stuff, I have to say her file is nicely done. It even includes these squiggely graphics at the beginning of each chapter. These are the little things that make reading an ebook as enjoyable as a paper book. There should never be any shortcuts, be it including the cover and making the pages look nice.

So far I really like the book. She is another author I have liked everything I read so far.


----------



## Atunah

Its a re release. She got her rights back I guess. They were originally published in 1991-1992.

The one I am reading is the first and has a Hero named Peregrine. How can one not like that.


----------



## Atunah

So now that we are in the Month of September, how has everyone's August reading been? Have you had mostly good reads, or some letdowns. All in all I had a very good reading month in August. I think for fun I will list the books I read in August that are historical romance. Just be glad I am not listing my purchases, not that would be a long list. 

I'll put the ones that don't have a Kindle version below the picture links.

I am going from beginning to end of the month. I am just the devil enabler 

      
     

read but not on Kindle
Summer Campaign by Carla Kelly

I also read a couple of other books that are not Historical, PNR and contempo.

Wow, I did read a lot of books in August. Good month. Happy browsing. 

Go ahead guys, if you want to share your august reads.


----------



## Atunah

I loved Touched by Fire. It had a very interesting and sensual feel to it. From the moment they meet basically. The Hero is different from the usual rake fare. Tortured hero if you will. Sigh worthy scenes, especially the one that you go, ah that is why that book has that name. 

So I liked it.  

I guess everyone else is busy and out and about this weekend. I got some half chickens on my outside George Foreman grill. Easy breezy. I get to read while I cook and watch my tennis


----------



## Catherine Bybee

My first love in romance was Kathleen Woodwiss... I won't tell you how long ago it was that I read her.


----------



## Atunah

There is no age in historical romance. Aren't we all 18 year old virgins?  

I read one by Woodiwiss. I think it was one of the first Kindle books I read on my then new Kindle in 2008. It was The Flame and the Flower. What an adventure. I don't think those books would sell in today's market with those themes, but boy are they entertaining or what. 
There is a great guestbook out there somewhere after she died where people just keep leaving their stories about her books. Quite touching.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Catherine Bybee said:


> My first love in romance was Kathleen Woodwiss... I won't tell you how long ago it was that I read her.


Me, too!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Catherine Bybee

I agree, she wouldn't sell as much today, but they were cutting edge for hers.



Atunah said:


> There is no age in historical romance. Aren't we all 18 year old virgins?
> 
> I read one by Woodiwiss. I think it was one of the first Kindle books I read on my then new Kindle in 2008. It was The Flame and the Flower. What an adventure. I don't think those books would sell in today's market with those themes, but boy are they entertaining or what.
> There is a great guestbook out there somewhere after she died where people just keep leaving their stories about her books. Quite touching.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Now I am reading  which Putney is putting out herself. Although she charges a bit more than the usual backlist stuff, I have to say her file is nicely done. It even includes these squiggely graphics at the beginning of each chapter. These are the little things that make reading an ebook as enjoyable as a paper book. There should never be any shortcuts, be it including the cover and making the pages look nice.
> 
> So far I really like the book. She is another author I have liked everything I read so far.


I read all 3 "Silk" books by MJ Putney last week, one after the other. Really enjoyed them. After Silk & Shadows (Peregrine/Mikhail & Sara's story) there are:
 Ross & Juliet's story and,  Ian & Laura's story. Isn't one of the best things about the Kindle is to finish one book, immediately buy the next and keep reading?

I think there is some discussion way back near the beginning of this thread about how many of us started reading HR's with Kathleen Woodweiss. Flame & the Flower was my first. I was probably pre-teen and I KNOW my preacher parents had no idea how steamy it was for the time  (they might have raised their eyebrows even though they never censored any of my reading)! I'm sure they thought it was a Gone With the Wind type of historical  . Romance was Grace Livingstone Hill!

Just finished  and am reading the sequel , shorter, fun and inexpensive HRs. Keep the recommendations and reviews coming HR readers!


----------



## Atunah

Oh thanks crebel. Lynn Michaels, another name to add to my backlist author list. Its getting long.  

Glad you liked the other 2 in the silk trilogy. That is so true about the Kindle and next books in series. I take it almost for granted now, but I can sit on my balcony and just buy a book and start reading it while I sip a cup of tea at the same time.  

We are spoiled rotten.


----------



## cagnes

My HR reads for August....


----------



## Atunah

Nice ones cagnes. You remind me to move "Lord Cameron" up on my read next list. I pre ordered that one and then I keep reading other stuff .

I hear much about Annie's song, did you like that one?

and another older Connie Mason was just re released. Looks like this is by her or a collection of authors. I think I read about Leigh Greenwood and their fiasco at Dorchester and they been trying to get their stuff up properly with their own publisher. I think that is that same Ten Talents Press one. This is one that is set in 1893 according to a review in Oklahoma during the Cherokee Land rush. I haven't read it myself, but it sounds interesting. 
Its 3.99


also found a sale
1.99. This is the second in a series and the first (The Making of a Duchess) was either free or also on sale recently. 


And for those that like PNR/Historicals, this is Regency and vampires. 
sale 1.99


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Nice ones cagnes. You remind me to move "Lord Cameron" up on my read next list. I pre ordered that one and then I keep reading other stuff .
> 
> I hear much about Annie's song, did you like that one?


I loved both Lord Cameron & Annie's Song, they both rated 5 stars for me!


----------



## Atunah

Thanks cagnes, I'll move Annie's song a bit up on the virtual pile. 

I found another sale. usually 7.99, on sale for 1.99
Its the first in a series


Found another re release by Connie Mason. Good lard that cover though 
Gets good reviews though. 3.99

and the follow up is also 3.99. Also re released


3 Shannon Drake re releases I found. Every day I seem to find more backlist stuff. Awesome. 
These are the first 3 in the Graham series. They are all 3.99
  

I noticed I have a couple of Shannon Drake on my hard to find out of print Goodreads shelf. Not those though.

But some of those covers *groans


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Oh this one click is going to get me in trouble one day. Read, click, read...

Our temps finally broke this weekend and actually got my butt off the sofa & took the dog for a walk. Made a beeline back home because I was in the middle of "His wicked kiss" by Gaelen Foley - the last of the Knight Miscellany series. So said it's over but what a ride!! Needed a couple of cigarettes after those  

Lately I've been enjoying reading romances that are part of a series. I've got the Pennyroyal Green series on my wishlist but I can't find what the first one is.. 

Any other series recommendations?


----------



## Atunah

Oh I loved Pennyroyal. They get better and better. I laughed so hard during "Lover like no other" I could not stop. I am talking loud snorting tear inducing laughter. Maybe I was in a mood . Then "What I did for a Duke" was one of my favorite books, period. OMG I loved that one. Sigh. I already pre ordered the next one.

Walllflowers is a great series of course, Lisa Kleypas. You probably already read that one though. I'll go through my lists and see what else I liked. My problem is that I actually have totally finished only a few series. I seem to do the savoring so I don't run out. 

Here is the Pennyroyal series in order:
     
and the upcoming How the Marquess Was Won: Pennyroyal Green Series


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you, Atunah!!

You are my new bff!   

I've got them all on my wishlist. Blew through the rest of my gift card balance after buying "The help."

>sheepishly< already had the book, but would rather read it on my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Andrews

I like Julia Quinn's Bridgerton Family Series. 

Linda


----------



## gina1230

Atunah said:


> My problem is that I actually have totally finished only a few series. I seem to do the savoring so I don't run out.


I know what you mean. I like to track my series on fictfact. I've only completed 24 series out of the 311 series I'm currently reading. (59 of those are books I've purchased but haven't started reading yet). Darn that 1-click!


----------



## herocious

How could I not be. C'mon!


----------



## Atunah

Public service announcement.
I am on a one click spree. I can't stop. Stay inside and please hide your children. 

I need an intervention  

I am little more than half way through  and I must say this one is a surprise. I vulnerable Highlander that suffers from PDSD from being in captivity. Its a very different Hero than what I see a lot in "Highlander" novels. I am mighty impressed so far.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Herocious... what is your avatar?? It's a little creepy....


----------



## Tess St John

I love the Bridgerton Series...Love the Wallflowers...How about the others by Kleypas...I love the Bowstreet Runners and The Hathaways. Stephanie Laurens has the Cynster Series...I know we've mentioned some of these before.

Atunah...the first step is to admit you have a problem, but I can't be much help...I'm a one clicking freak...but I'll go first.

**Tess stands** My name is Tess and I have a one-click addiction!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

>>standing up<< Hello, my name is Cork Dork Mom and I have an addiction to One Click... and cheetos. 

My friends here understand me. They don't judge me... they just recommend more books for me to one click


----------



## Linda Andrews

Maybe it would be just easier for people who _don't_ have a one click addiction to introduce themselves. 

The rest of us will happily enable each other's addictions.

Linda


----------



## Tess St John

Exactly Cork-a-dork!!

Linda, you might have a point!!

Well, I read Shattered Dreams...I liked it...and I'm also still trying to get through Sixteen Brides...it isn't that I don't like it...It's just that I know the hard part is coming...the whole American Prairie thing...I was not a fan of Little House on the Prairie (I know, that's unamerican). Life was just too hard and too real!!!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Linda Andrews said:


> Maybe it would be just easier for people who _don't_ have a one click addiction to introduce themselves.
> 
> The rest of us will happily enable each other's addictions.
> 
> Linda


I love historical romance, but I'm not addicted. I used to be, but went to intervention.


----------



## Tess St John

Gerrie...great to have you with us!

I hope everyone has a terrific weekend and gets to read their kindle a bunch. I've downloaded two or three samples...I'm hoping something grabs me!


----------



## Atunah

I hope you found something exiting to read this weekend Tess 

I finished Love is Blind by Lindsay Sands. It was a bit odd. It would have been a 5 star if it hadn't gone overboard a bit with the humor. Some parts were more like a farce and then there was just a tad too much cheese towards the end.  Still a 4 star and really funny bits. Short sighted blind as a bat heroine and scarred face from war Hero. No Kindle version of that one though.

I also found some on sale books. I'll keep adding if I find more

This is the first in a trilogy and its .99 cents


and the third in the same trilogy also .99 cents


For some reason I can't find the 2nd in that Trilogy Noble Destiny on sale or not. It doesn't seem to have a Kindle version yet. I think they are put up re released by the author herself. Originally published 2002-2004

Another .99 cent one by the same author. Its listed as a historical including her site, but I can't tell what time, or even what county its set in


----------



## Lu Ann

I love Sarah M. Eden's regencies (Seeking Persephone; The Kiss of a Stranger; Courting Miss Lancaster)
Annette Lyon's historical series as well, now on Kindle (Spires of Stone; Tower of Strength; At the Journey's End; house on the Hill)


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I think I have a Kate MacAlister somewhere in paperback...I'll have to find it. I cleaned out a ton of books this weekend...only kept the ones I haven't read (maybe one day I'll be able to wear glasses that don't make me dizzy) and the ones I absolutely love.

Thanks for the suggestions, LuAnn.

I tried reading a book, but it was a pirate book...a bit too forceful for me...if you know what I mean...I don't find that enjoyable...but that's just me.


----------



## Atunah

Forceful pirates? You don't say  
I don't mind them sexy pirates. I guess it depends on how forceful  . Some of the older ones are sometimes a bit too much for me too.

I just read this book and paid 5.99 and its now on sale for 2.99. The first in the Silk Trilogy

For those that want to try a Mary Jo Putney.

I am having a bit of Historical overload. I can tell when I can't get myself to pick the next book and nothing looks right. So I am reading a fallen angel PNR. Then I'll be back for more HR. Thankfully I only need about one or 2 other genre's per 10 HR to get back on track. 
Funny, the PNR is really good, but I am already now looking forward to my next HR. It works everytime. 

Good reading everyone.


----------



## crebel

Just found this one listed in the Free Books thread. I don't know anything about the author, but it sounds interesting and the price is right!


----------



## Atunah

Free is good . That is one long torso on that chick. And long neck. 

I found a very early Loretta Chase for .99 cents. Published in 1987 and it is a traditional Regency.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Has anyone read "Awaken the highland warrior" by Anita Clenney?

I'm about halfway done & I'm having to make myself finish it. It's a time travel, which I really like - but this one the guy travels forward instead of the girl going back. My preference is for the girl to travel back in time, but this one has a hot Scottish Warrior (who doesn't love that!   ) so I figured, what the heck..

Maybe it's just me, but the story seems really disjointed. Almost as if the authors thoughts were interrupted & she picked back up but left out some details to connect one thought to another. 

A major detail of the story - where the story is located - isn't revealed until half way through. Unless I missed it, but I didn't know the story was set in New York until Faelen & Bree fly to Scotland. 

I can suspend reality pretty well, but at least nail down some details for the poor reader.


----------



## Atunah

I read that one, I liked it a lot. But I was also in the mood for something different when I read it. I too prefer the heroine travelling back in time. And if someone is coming forward, I also like them to go back also. Like Karen Marie Moning does. 

I think I am just so desperate at this point for good time travel stuff, I like anything that is reasonably good.  . Throw in a Highlander and you got me almost there. 

I think I liked this one because it was not as easy to go along. It was like a mix of the fever series stuff with the "bad things out to destroy humans" and the Highlander mystic time travel stuff. 

But yes, some stuff, especially in the beginning was a bit like trying to finish someone else's thoughs.  

I too didn't figure out right away that they were in New York. I wasn't sure where it was though, couldn't really get enough info on that. 

Not something I'll ever re read I don't think, but it was fun enough for me. 

And unless Moning writes more Highlander TT books, I'll have to make do what I can find.  

Otherwise I'll have to reread Kiss of a Highlander for the umteenth time.


----------



## Atunah

Don't you just hate it when you read a book and it has that one flaw that otherwise would make it great? 
I never read Katherine Ashe, but I have read some books where one can tell it was suppose to be more "smartly" written than the rest. It doesn't usually work though.

I have a .99 cent one this morning. Sharon Ihle has re released a bunch of her stuff. I think she mostly writes Western type stuff. As in american historicals. This one is set in Wyoming during the Suffrage movement. I hope I spelled that right or the irony 



I know this one isn't technically a Historical, its steampunk/PNR, but still has elements of historical. I think we talked about this one briefly up thread. Its on sale for 1.99


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I get the biggest kick out of reading my Kindle at lunch. I try to took all nonchalant, la-de-dah, "oh, I'm just reading a boring old story here..." when actually I'm reading a lusty love scene  . Makes me want to giggle & blush, but I have to keep up the pretense of being all literary and suave.  

Anyone else find themselves caught up in the secret life of a Romance Kindle reader?


----------



## Atunah

I was sitting at the ear doctor once, waiting for my hearing test. I was reading one of those books that has one of those depraved rake clubs. It was probably a Anne Stuart  . I was just getting to the good bits when someone got me to do the test. 

I am like, um now?  

Oh I am really good at the cool aloof look while reading  . I am the master at pokerface.  

It was similar to when I used to read the most depraved horror stuff I could find. 

I also like to see what others read sometimes. They will sit there in the waiting room with their "highbrow" books, making sure we all can see clearly what book they are reading by holding them up. Never getting past one or two pages the whole time. 
All the while I am thinking, you wish you'd be reading what I am reading.


----------



## Linda Andrews

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> I love historical romance, but I'm not addicted. I used to be, but went to intervention.


Maybe cable TV should make this into a show. I'd watch only to see how many of my friends are on. Then I'd turn in my parents...


----------



## Tess St John

Cork-a-dork...I haven't had that happen yet with my kindle..and Atunah, maybe you should have asked them to come back to you...lol

When I first started reading historicals, I was at my daughter's or son's something for school...in the junior high cafeteria waiting for it to start and I began reading Worth Any Price by Lisa Kleypas. I don't know how many of you have read this book, but that first scene is hot (I know, it's pretty tame if erotic is your thing, but still I'd never read anything like it before, so at the time it was hot to me)...I kept checking around to make sure no one was trying to get a look at the page and kept my face from blushing by the hardest!


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, I did read that one. And a lot of other Lisa Kleypas. Her sensual scenes are yummy. What book was the one with the library and the bookshelf and the.... 
It was "Suddenly You" I am pretty sure. Oh my, the Hero in that one, Jack Devlin. *pants* . Mamma Mia.

I wish I still had all those Kleypas to read I already read. I'll never get that feeling I had first time reading them. I envy all that haven't gotten to them yet. *sigh.

I can't remember if I ever posted this link the the "Vault" at Ellora's Cave. Now don't get all panting on me, Ellora's Cafe has some tame lines . They bought a bunch of backlist stuff and are releasing them on Kindle. Most of them are 1.49 on Kindle, so great deals. They are only .99 if bought straight from Ellora's Cave, but then I like my stuff together on Amazon.

Anyway, there isn't a good way to search for those on Amazon, other than search my ellora's cave and they will be buried with all the erotic stuff. So I look in the Vault here

http://www.jasminejade.com/showcategory.aspx?CategoryID=123&SEName=values-from-the-vault&InnerCategory=73&pagenum=1

and then I put that into Amazon. The link has it sorted by historical romance, of course. . But one can sort with other sub genre's. I found some really interesting ones there I put on my ever growing TBR pile.


----------



## Atunah

Apparently I pre-order too much stuff  . I keep a list of what I pre order on Goodreads and I know I had 16 pre orders. A couple of days ago, one of the pre-orders was gone off my pre-order list in manage my kindle. Its "The other guy's bride" a Historical that will launch Amazon's Montlake romance imprint. Its out in November and it was in the middle of my list. 

Since we don't get emails on pre orders, I had no record of anything. So I tried to pre-order it again and it tells me I already ordered it.  . So I email Amazon and I get a link with the order number to my pre-order, which cannot be found when I search in my orders as the email told me to do. Then it goes on to say bla bla you see all your pre orders on your manage page. 

Well, no I don't  . So I email again. Today they tell me that its been answered by technical and they have to redo the Manage my kindle page as its currently only able showing 15 as a total. Which is odd as it was showing my 16 before just fine.  

I guess I'll find out in November if I ever get that book. 

Like the one click button is bad enough, now I get addicted to pre-ordering too.


----------



## Tess St John

I don't preorder, Atunah, but I understand your angst!!  But I might start trying it...then have surprises on my kindle when I turn it on sometimes...that sounds like fun!

And yes...I envy all who've not read LK's stuff too! And Jack...yum...just like all her men!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, LK has some of the most memorable Hero's.

I only preorder stuff for either authors I been waiting for and usually like everything they write and sometimes I go for a Zebra new author as they have the right price and I have liked a lot of stuff put out by Zebra (Kensington).

I am trying this month to read some of my backlist stuff I either bought already, or will be buying. I am trying to go with what I got first. Trying not to buy. Bwahhh 

I finished  and once it gets going, its really fun. It took me a while to get into the writing. I think its just a different style, a little older maybe. But once I got into it, it turned out to be a nice adventure. 
Plus its a local I don't see much. After the revolution in Philly. Even Paul Revere gets a mention . And Ben Franklin. 
Bad bad boy Hero that falls hard.

I like changing it up like that. For a while I kept reading stuff set in england and spies. Then I had a cluster of Dukes, you get the idea . I like them all and don't get tired of them, if I rotate a bit.

I am just still so exited about all that back list stuff being put out. I have a list of now 31 authors that are putting out their backlist. And that is just Historical Romance. Me happy 

I still will put in between new traditional releases and also new smaller press and indy stuff as I find it, if it sounds interesting. 
Thankfully I read a lot so I can get a slice of different things.

Now I am reading  which I bought a few months ago. I am trying to read through some of the purchases I been putting in my collections. 
Me thinks I am up for another bad boy.


----------



## crebel

Darn it, Atunah!  Every time I think I have my one-click finger twitch under control, you post again  .  I am not going to add pre-order "one-twitching" to my list of symptoms...


----------



## SusanKL

I love Diana Gabaldon but she hasn't published anything in ages.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished this freebie for a book of the month challenge & really enjoyed it!


----------



## ArtMayo

The Prisoner of Zenda is a marvellous Edwardian romance. Most romantic story I know, in fact. Technically pseudohistory, of course.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah is enabling all of us...... the leader of this gang


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I was fixing to put The Privateer down, but the hero has finally rescued the heroin from the jail!!!  So I will go on...the formatting on the books is wonky which really takes away from the enjoyment, but the writing is good - maybe too good since MY skin was crawling while she was in that place (I'm still waiting for her to take a shower...I'm not sure I'll feel clean until she does)...it was a debtors' prison, so not as bad as real prison, but still...the smells were getting to me! LOL.


----------



## NikiBurnham

I'm brand-new to the Kindleboards, so I hope I'm doing this the right way.  This is my first post other than on the intro board  

I'm a huge fan of historical romances.  While I haven't made it through all 35 pages of this thread yet, I've already added a few new reads to my must-buy list.  Right now I'm reading Victoria Dahl's A LITTLE BIT WILD on my Kindle.  Dahl's a new-to-me author and I'm really enjoying the story so far.    

Back to reading through the thread now (so I can continue to add to my Wish List...)


----------



## Atunah

NikiBurnham said:


> I'm brand-new to the Kindleboards, so I hope I'm doing this the right way. This is my first post other than on the intro board
> 
> I'm a huge fan of historical romances. While I haven't made it through all 35 pages of this thread yet, I've already added a few new reads to my must-buy list. Right now I'm reading Victoria Dahl's A LITTLE BIT WILD on my Kindle. Dahl's a new-to-me author and I'm really enjoying the story so far.
> 
> Back to reading through the thread now (so I can continue to add to my Wish List...)


You are doing just fine. Be ware of the one click 
I loved A Little bit Wild. I found the Heroine so delightfully inappropriate. Not a simpering virgin, that one.


----------



## Tess St John

Welcome, Niki, so glad you found us!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Welcome, Niki. Pretty soon you'll be checking in everyday. Yea, and beware the one click. Such a guilty pleasure!


----------



## Candee15

cork_dork_mom said:


> Welcome, Niki. Pretty soon you'll be checking in everyday. Yea, and beware the one click. Such a guilty pleasure!


YES to checking in every day. I am so sad if there isn't a new message to read <g>.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Lovin' this cooler (well, 94 degrees sure FEELS cooler than 104!) weather in the San Antonio area--and wishing everyone a great weekend.

Welcome, Niki!

Miriam Minger

P.S.  Did you get any rain, Atunah?


----------



## Atunah

yes yes, rain in San Antonio . I almost forgot what that's like. I woke up to it and stood in the rain for a while. Then I grabbed a tea and my Kindle and read on my balcony. Haven't been able to do that in so long. Its just been so hot.

Nothing like a bad boy on a rainy morning . I think I am in my bad boy hero binge right now.

Hope everyone has a great reading weekend. May the story's take you to far far away lands to a long ago time.

My bad boy of the day is Nicholas 

Although something doesn't seem right about his pecks and abs. Look like folds instead of a pack. 6 fold?   or is that just me.

If I find any sales this weekend, I'll post them.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> yes yes, rain in San Antonio . I almost forgot what that's like. I woke up to it and stood in the rain for a while. Then I grabbed a tea and my Kindle and read on my balcony.


Sounds wonderful, how peaceful.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Candee15

Atunah said:


> yes yes, rain in San Antonio . I almost forgot what that's like. I woke up to it and stood in the rain for a while. Then I grabbed a tea and my Kindle and read on my balcony. Haven't been able to do that in so long. Its just been so hot.
> 
> That sounds delightful. I'm looking forward to relaxing and reading this afternoon. It is HOT here in South Florida, but that's okay. I'll hide out in the air conditioning and escape to my book world.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Escaping to a book world is always a wonderful thing! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Candee15

Miriam Minger said:


> Escaping to a book world is always a wonderful thing!
> 
> Miriam Minger


It truly is! When I have a book I love and know it's "waiting" for my return to read more, it makes me happy inside. In contrast, when I finish a wonderful book, I'm NOT happy until I feel immersed in another enjoyable story.


----------



## Atunah

This one is on sale for .99 cents



Its #9 in the Effington series. I only read like the first 2 in that series, so I have no idea how much of a standalone this one is. It seems to be a Christmas themed book.

I been on a reading binge it seems . Fast reader me.

Finished  on Friday. Solid 3 star for me. Hero didn't work for me in this one.

Then I went on to 
and its one of the Vault items re published by Ellora's cave under the blush line. Those are only 1.49 on amazon and .99 on EC.
Present day heroine going back in time to Regency. I really enjoyed that one. I did get annoyed in the beginning by the heroine blabbling modern speech, but all in all it was a really nicely done Time Travel. Since its pretty much all set in Regency with only a short beginning in present, its really more a historical.

Then I read #3 in the Lords of Vice series which I really love. This is #3 and I went ahead and pre ordered #4 coming out in january. All 3 have been 5 stars for me.

Now I am starting  which is another one of the 1.49 backlists offered by the Ellora blush line in the vault.

I had vertigo from meds over the weekend, so all I could do was lay flat mostly and sideways and read. Until my eyes went in circles. 

Hope everyone else read some good books over the weekend. .


----------



## Candee15

I know this IS NOT historical romance, but I just started reading SUGAR DADDY by Lisa Kleypas. I'm mentioned this for two reasons. I've been reading how popular Lisa Kleypas is and how much her books are loved. SECONDLY, gulp, dare I admit it -- SUGAR DADDY is my FIRST Lisa Kleypas book. I'm excited because I'm loving the book and even more excited that I have sooooo many books of hers available to read. My Kindle and I are going to be very happy together <g>.


----------



## amiblackwelder

I like historical romances, but not the typical stuff...I don't like erotic and blah-romance disguised as historical romance. I like real history mixed with romance and a story with purpose...so stuff like the Russian Concubine interests me. 
http://amiblackwelder.blogspot.com


----------



## Atunah

Another sale. Its 1.99 and its the first in the Hurst Amulet series, the authors newest series.


----------



## Tess St John

Candee, I'm glad you're enjoying the book...I'll be honest...I'm not a fan of LK's contempts (I tried to read Sugar Daddy and just couldn't...I think the first person got to me), plus I'm such a huge fan of her historicals, I just didn't think SD was to that level of writing, but that's just me and that's the beauty of readers and writers (what I may love, someone else may not, but there are so many writers writing so many different things, that's okay!)!!!

Never read the Russian Concubine...I might have to look that up, Ami.

Atunah, as always, thanks for keeping our one click addiction going strong!

Miriam, it really is!!!


----------



## Atunah

I never read a contempo by Kleypas either. I so love her historicals, I am afraid the contempo's won't will disappoint me. 
I still have issues with contemporaries. They never live up to the reviews to me. Not sure why that is. I don't like a lot of girly girly stuff, or shopping, or shoes so that leaves out the chick lit stuff for me.

For some reason when I read an annoying heroine in a historical I can look beyond that easier because of the setting. I think there are more options for situations in historicals that would never fly in a contempo. Maybe that is part of it for me. 
Also the alpha lordling hero's. Those would be in jail a lot of time in contempo, especially the Anne Stuart ones . And I do love me them badboys when I am in the mood.

Maybe its also I don't want to read about computers, shopping, cars, divorce, jobs etc too much. I think historicals work for me as they take me away from today, from the now. Contempo's are kind of limited to whats going on now and after a few years with technology a lot of stuff reads outdated. No such issues with historicals.

Its not that I don't read any contemporaries, but I am very very picky about them and I am always glad to get back to historicals after. I think I like PNR next best in romance after historicals as they also give me the sense of getting away with the fantasy and paranormal aspect. I file JD Robb under PNR. Love that series.

I guess if I should try any contempo stuff, it should be with authors I like when they write historicals. It worked out with Anne Stuart, but it failed totally with Julie Garwood. Her historicals are great and I couldn't even finish the contempo I tried by her.

Yesterday was release day for the newest Courtney Milan  and I am kind of peeved that we Kindle users have to wait a week again. I pre ordered it, but what is the point of that if its a week after the release. 

Not that I don't have other stuff to read, but its the principle to me.

At least in this case the price is a bit lower than the paperback. It really peeves me off when I pay 7.99 plus tax, which is 64 cents more than the paperback(no tax on those) on a new release and I get to wait 1 week and sometimes 2 weeks to get it.

Not liking this new trend at all.


----------



## yomamma

I really liked Kleypas's contemporaries, though they took a little time to grow on me. I loved her historicals and was sad she switched genres, but she's still good no matter the time period! I think Smooth Talking Stranger was the best of her contemporary ones. It's about a heroine that gets dumped with her sister's newborn baby, and she has to figure out what to do with it, and the hero kind of helps her along. It's an incredibly sweet story. You don't have to read the others to enjoy it.

I pre-ordered the Milan one too, and like you, am a sad panda that I have to wait a week. I think Harlequin releases all their ebooks at the end of the month.


----------



## Atunah

Nicole Jordan is releasing some backlist

These are all 2.99 and from early to mid 90's


----------



## cork_dork_mom

*Maybe its also I don't want to read about computers, shopping, cars, divorce, jobs etc too much. I think historicals work for me as they take me away from today, from the now. Contempo's are kind of limited to whats going on now and after a few years with technology a lot of stuff reads outdated. No such issues with historicals. *

I think you hit the nail on the head. I prefer historical romances because it's an escape from the daily drudgery.

Here's a question... after reading so many historical romances I'm wondering just how realistic are they? One I read recently talked about spreading a thick layer of straw around a Lord's house to muffle outside carriage traffic (he was shot in a duel  and we all know how illegal THAT is!).

I often wonder about how true some of the little details are... hey, don't judge - there's never anything on TV so I read a lot of books


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah - thanks for the heads up on CM's new release. I preordered it - yay! And I hope you're feeling better from the reaction to the meds.


Thanks, once I can figure out what and how its causing it, I'll be happy.

So Robyn Carr of the Virgin River books, which I never read, is re releasing some older stuff that is historicals. I found this from the 80's so its probably old skool if you know what I mean 
Set during the English Restoration.

Its 1.99



I found it as its shot up the hourly sale chart under historical romance. I might try a sample as its an interesting time period.

As to historical and realism, I think it depends. I am someone that tends to take everything with a grain of salt. I mean everything. I am like a mule, you can't tell me something and I just believe it until I believe it . Its the Bavarian in me. I don't take news at face value either, especially the carp they feed here in the US.

So for fiction novels, I approach them the same way. There are authors I trust more on their research than others. But I always assume, just like with TV, that artistic liberties will be taken.

I am not above researching tidbits here and there myself if I am interested. Mostly though, I just read and go off to my lala fantasy land where the Dukes have perfect teeth, always smell musky and manly and are all well hung. 

Oh, and there are of course thousands and thousands of Duke's apparently in England. 

So it depends. I enjoy it either way. As long as I get a Romance, I don't care. Now I do want some kind of semblance of realism in broad terms. Like veggies and fruits and things like that should be in the right period at least.

Since there are so many information and record gaps in history as its been passed down, there is a lot of leeway I give to the author. Its suppose to be entertaining and fun for me. I read enough serious and non fiction in school.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

We got the opportunity to go to London recently and let me tell you, after reading so many historical romances I was giddy with excitement! We stayed right in the heart of London in Knightsbridge (right around the corner from Harrod's). The mews (I actually knew what that was! ) have been converted into high end flats, which is where we stayed. Went to Covent Gardens and Picadilly Circus! To actually be in such a historical area was sooo cooool - and not for the typical touristy reasons but for the landmarks and lifestyles of our romance characters!!! I could close my eyes and envision the Lords and Lady's walking by. Yea, Westminster Abbey was beautiful, but to walk through Hyde Park and see the Serpentine Gardens was A*W*E*S*O*M*E!!!

Also visited Highgate Cemetery which was totally awesome - a must on my list after reading "Her fearful symmetry." Amazing book!

I seem to be a bit... well, obsessed seems too severe a word, but you get the idea...


----------



## Candee15

Okay. I finished SUGAR DADDY, a contemporary by Lisa Kleypas. Since I haven't read any of her historicals (which I am sooooo looking forward to, by the way), I can only comment on SUGAR DADDY. I listened to it as an audiobook and LOVED it. I wasn't sure about the book at the very beginning but became completely engrossed. What a great story. I have a feeling I will be reading ALL of Lisa Kleypas' books!!!


----------



## Atunah

*cork_dork_mom*
Oh how lovely. I would love to see all these places we read about. Now I have been to London for a day, but I was 13 and on my way to Wales for a school exchange so I it wasn't really the same.

Great thing in Europe of course is that a lot of that old stuff is still there. Not everything of course, but enough to think about how it used to be.

Of course I also always think off all the Horse sh#t that must have been everywhere then 

Sounds like you had a great time in London.

*Candee* I guess I have to try a Kleypas contempo then one of those days. Sugar Daddy is the first in the Travis series, so I guess its a good one to start.


----------



## NikiBurnham

*Candee* - Lisa Kleypas is one of my faves. If you're going to go on a single-author reading binge, you've made a good choice!

As to history in historicals, I always take everything I read with a grain of salt. For me, it's all about the characters. However, glaring historical inaccuracies do bug me. One thing I like, though, is when an author makes note of something that ISN'T true to the period. For instance, I read a great Harlequin Historical a year or two ago by Bronwyn Scott called UNTAMED ROGUE, SCANDALOUS MISTRESS in which the heroine ran a stable/trained horses. Scott wrote it in such a way that the characters acknowledged how unusual this was, and included a lot of the difficulties that the heroine would have faced during that time period as part of the storyline. I thought it was well-done.


----------



## yomamma

Atunah said:


> *Candee* I guess I have to try a Kleypas contempo then one of those days. Sugar Daddy is the first in the Travis series, so I guess its a good one to start.


Atunah, fair warning - the first half of that one reads like women's fiction. If I recall, the hero doesn't actually show up until the middle of the book!

(It's still really good, though).


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I'm going to try this again...kindleboards ate my last post...I'll make this one short...

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I plan to do some beading while my kindle reads to me. Trying to get some Christmas gifts made early!


----------



## Candee15

Tess St John said:


> Okay, I'm going to try this again...kindleboards ate my last post...I'll make this one short...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend. I plan to do some beading while my kindle reads to me. Trying to get some Christmas gifts made early!


Ooohhhh. Nice. What are you making? I find I can be very productive when I am listening to a book.


----------



## Atunah

I am now obsessed browsing my libraries kindle book section. We have a total of about 3300 fiction ebooks and 932 of those are Romance. Unfortunately a larger part of them are contemporaries and PNR. But there are still a few historicals I found. So to get a early jump on before the Kindle owners in my city clog up the waiting lists, I checked out 5 books 

I am reading this one right now. 

Saves me 7.99 plus tax. I am trying to check out those that sell for like 7.99 by big publishers and then I have more money to spend on backlist items and small published stuff and indy's 

I found a couple that I just recently bought for 7.99 plus tax. Grumble grumble.

The Kindle is pretty much perfect now.


----------



## Tess St John

Candee, I'm making bracelets right now. My brother just left for Africa to put in wells and I sent 50 beaded bracelets with him to give out to the people who live in the bush where they put in the wells!!  These I'm making now will be for family and friends at Christmas, and I'll make more for his trip next year!!

Atunah, I have no doubt your kindle is a veritable playground for any reader!


----------



## Candee15

Tess,

You made 50 bracelets Wow!!! I am soooo impressed. I have made a FEW pieces. Very few. I am not super talented but try <g>.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah, you're so lucky to have a library that lends ebooks. America is soooo far ahead of Australia in that regard.


----------



## Atunah

But you have the Fun slam.  . Australian Open for the non Tennis fans. 

Some of the libraries have 25000 books. I would love that. Considering I live in the 7th largest City in the US, my libraries catalog is pretty small. 

But anything helps. I checked out 5 books total. I read fast so that is not a problem. 3 of them cost 7.99 and the other 2 6.99. That is a lot of money I can spend on other books.


----------



## 16205

Atunah:  Chelynne is one of my fav Robyn Carr books. I can't believe it's been re-released. I still have the old paperback and read it every 5 years or so.


----------



## Atunah

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Atunah: Chelynne is one of my fav Robyn Carr books. I can't believe it's been re-released. I still have the old paperback and read it every 5 years or so.


That is good to know. I never read any of her contempo books as reading the reviews there are a lot of women issues and a lot of babies. I don't like a lot of babies in my reading so I stayed away from that Virgin River series. Apparently there are lots of babies and kids  
I might try that historical. Certainly the right price.


----------



## 16205

Atunah - Definitely a great price! That's hard to pass up. And I'm the same about kids in my historicals.  I've got two of my own, so when I want to escape, I prefer it to focus on the adults.


----------



## Atunah

Another older Loretta Chase re-released on Kindle. 
2.99 and it is the followup to Isabella which is only .99 on Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't think I've poked my head into this thread before. I don't usually read many historical romances (other than Diana Gabaldon and an occasional one I pick up) but I needed a break from the depressing books I've been reading (Lots of WWII stuff). I started reading Lisa Kleypas a few days ago and I'm on my 4th book 4 days. I'm on the last Bow Street Runner book and I'll probably read the Wallflower ones next if I don't get burned out. 

Thank goodness for the library now. I'd be going broke like I did when I got on a Nora Roberts kick. (I bought and read ALL of her series over a two month period)


----------



## Atunah

Nice to see you Luvmy4brats. Waving also at jljarvis. 

Kleypas is fantastic. I did the binge read with the Wallflowers. One after the other. The Hathaways are also fantastic. I am almost through her historicals now and it makes me sad. I will re read them at some point, but that just isn't the same. 

Also read the Gamblers due. Then came you and then Dreaming of you. Dreaming of you is probably one of my favorites by Kleypas. Derek Craven. Sigh. Born in a drainpipe...........

I hear you about the library. I am happy to find a lot of the JD Robb novels at my library. Not all and I have to go on waitlists, but I am only at #11 and there are like 40 of them. So getting some from the library will be a huge help. Funny thing is I cant get into Nora Roberts, but I love her alter ego, weird that one  

When you say you read all of Nora Roberts series, do you mean all of her 1200 books?    . Maybe not that many, but holy cow her list is long. In 2 months?   

Outlander was a really good book. Long, but riveting. I stopped though now after the forth which was a chore to get through. I think I should have stopped after the 3rd, or even just after the first. 

I know don't like either of them anymore, Jamie and Claire. I always liked him more than her anyway as a character, but now that is gone after book 4.  
I am afraid to even tackle #5 at this point. Maybe someday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> Nice to see you Luvmy4brats. Waving also at jljarvis.
> 
> Kleypas is fantastic. I did the binge read with the Wallflowers. One after the other. The Hathaways are also fantastic. I am almost through her historicals now and it makes me sad. I will re read them at some point, but that just isn't the same.
> 
> Also read the Gamblers due. Then came you and then Dreaming of you. Dreaming of you is probably one of my favorites by Kleypas. Derek Craven. Sigh. Born in a drainpipe...........
> 
> I hear you about the library. I am happy to find a lot of the JD Robb novels at my library. Not all and I have to go on waitlists, but I am only at #11 and there are like 40 of them. So getting some from the library will be a huge help. Funny thing is I cant get into Nora Roberts, but I love her alter ego, weird that one
> 
> When you say you read all of Nora Roberts series, do you mean all of her 1200 books?   . Maybe not that many, but holy cow her list is long. In 2 months?
> 
> Outlander was a really good book. Long, but riveting. I stopped though now after the forth which was a chore to get through. I think I should have stopped after the 3rd, or even just after the first.
> 
> I know don't like either of them anymore, Jamie and Claire. I always liked him more than her anyway as a character, but now that is gone after book 4.
> I am afraid to even tackle #5 at this point. Maybe someday.


Just her trilogies/series that were available for the Kindle at the time. I think was about 30-35 of them... I've only read a handful of her stands ones (not a big fan of those). After those, I went through the whole In Death series... It was a lot of books. there are lots of people that only care for NR or Robb and not both.. Me, I love any of them where there is quite a bit of character building (which is why I love the In Death series so much)

I love the Outlander series but I didn't care for books 4 or 5. 6 was much better and I haven't read the 7th one yet. The first is still my favorite though.

The only thing I don't care for with the Kleypas books is that so far all of her male leads are the same... Tall, arrogant with hairy chests.. <sigh> I don't even like hairy chests. But the stories are good and there's a touch of comedy to them. Pure escapism for me at the moment.

I read Susannah Kearsley's The Winter Sea a couple of months ago and I really liked it... So much so that I preordered her newest book coming out (Oct 1st I think)


----------



## yomamma

You guys are making me want to re-read Lisa Kleypas's books! This was one of my favorites in recent history:


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah, what happened to our cooler weather??  It's over 100 again!  And it's officially Autumn, too.

Miriam Minger


----------



## JaneGoodger

Wow! Glad to see so many historical romance fans. I write what I love, which is why I'm a voracious reader. My favs are Lisa Kleypas, Elizabeth Hoyt, Laura Lee Gurhke, Jane Goodger (tee hee), Connie Brockway, Loretta Chase, Julia Anne Long (just discovered her but have already read everything she's written) Patricia Gaffney (miss her historicals!), Penelope Williamson (another former historical writer). 

Whenever I find a new writer with a huge backlist, I'm so happy! Oh, forgot Lorraine Heath. Courtney Milan is good, too. Oh, and one of my all-time favorite historical romance writers is Katherine Sutcliffe, who I think retired. It's so upsetting when your favorite writers either stop writing or switch genres, right?

Happy reading everyone!


----------



## Tess St John

LK's Bowstreet runners series was so good!!!!! and I agree that Tempt Me At Twilight was great...but then again, I love most of her books. Favorite hero, Cam...favorite book, probably Devil in Winter - Sebastian could charm the bloomers off any woman! I do love her books.

I need to try another Gurhke, the one I read I didn't care for at all...and the same with Lorraine Heath...I must have just not picked the right books!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm now on the 3rd Wallflower book. I though I loved the previous one with Marcus and Lillian, but I am even more in love with Evie and Sebastian.

I'm on my 8th Kleypas book in 5 days. (no I've not managed to accomplish anything else this past week)


----------



## Tess St John

I'm frustrated with a kindle took too, TL...the formatting issues are really taking away from the reading enjoyment.

I agree Luvmy4brats! I adore Evie and Sebastian!

Hope everyone had a great start to their week!!


----------



## NikiBurnham

If you come across a Kindle book with a ton of errors, go to the author's website (assuming they have one), find the contact button and let them know. What I've discovered is that the "previewer" versions of books that authors see before a book is uploaded to Amazon often doesn't show the errors that appear on an actual Kindle. If the author learns about the errors (especially if you say, "for instance, whenever I think there's supposed to be a semicolon, I see a question mark") not only are they grateful for the info, the author can contact Amazon and get the errors fixed ASAP.  

Once the errors are fixed, you should be able to re-download the book for free and have a clean version, plus you'll have saved another reader the agony of sifting through errors the way you did.

Finding a book riddled with errors is a bummer


----------



## Atunah

On sale for .99 cents



on sale for 2.99, first in series


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> Has anyone read Stephanie Laurens' latest?
> 
> I've got it in the stack from the library, but I'm a little leery. Her Black Cobra series kind of burned me, and I'm not wanting to get invested in this new book if it isn't any good. I might head over to the big A and see what the reviews are, but I trust you all.


TL, I HAD to buy this one since our last name is Breckenridge... I would recommend reading it since you have it from the library and don't have to pay $7.99

It is a Cynster novel, so you probably know the supporting cast already. I enjoyed it enough to pre-order  (which downloaded this morning), but it wasn't a 5-star read, maybe just an average+. Sometimes I get tired of the storyline where hero/heroine love each other madly, but neither one will say it unless the other does first. It had almost a cliff-hanger ending and I want to know more about the mysterious Laird! I hope the loose ends from Viscount Breckenridge come together in the next two of the series.


----------



## Atunah

eta: Unless a author is a friend of mine, I wouldn't contact them to tell them about such errors. They shouldn't be there in the first place and as a reader its not my job really to point that stuff out. I think in that case I would call Amazon and get a refund and tell them how bad it is. If enough people complain, they do pull books and inform the author. That is the best process. The reader shouldn't have to get personally involved with an author. You never know who you dealing with and for me its way to uncomfortable to do something like that. I haven't gotten that Chase book yet and I will wait to do so in hopes they fix it.

I got Unclaimed today on my Kindle. Of course I went nuts checking out books from the library, so I'll have to get to those first . I loved all of the Milan books, but especially Unveiled, the one that precedes this one.

I think I have only read to off Laurens books and they were that long series, can't think of the name now.l The first one Devil's bride I think it was I liked fine, the next one I didn't like as much. Not sure if I like her voice. Plus the series are so friggin long that I'll never get to any new one anyway.

I am reading a library checkout by Mary Balogh and its the first time I am somewhat disappointed by a Balogh book. Just doesn't have that something her other books do. Its a bit well boring.  its the 4rd in the Huxtable series. I wonder if she just wrote that one a bit fast, pressure from the publisher maybe. This is a 3.5 star, or 3 star for me. Very unusual for me and this author. I will still read the last in the series as its about a character I been waiting for since the first book. But those reviews aren't looking good either.

Can't wait to get to Unclaimed. One of my favorite new authors I found this year.


----------



## Linda Andrews

Has anyone else stopped reading a series because of a book or two in the series? I love the Arcane series by Amanda Quick. I read the contemporary one but the futuristic ones I don't like. Now I feel guilty about it and keep thinking I should get the books. I thought it might be the time shift, but I love Julie Garwood and Linda Howard's books. 

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## crebel

Me too, Linda.  Two I can think of off the top of my head are Patricia Cornwell (I wanted to rip Black Notice to shreds) because she completely changed her character's attitudes and the other was the lighthearted "Cat Who..." series by Lillian Jackson Braun.  The first dozen or so of the LJB books had so much personality and then, again, the characters changed (I think as others picked up writing on her behalf).

I haven't had a historical romance author I love who I have stopped reading because of a certain book.

The Black Cobra quartet is my least favorite series of Stephanie Laurens.  Too much implausability.  The Cynsters I continue to adore, even though Viscount Breckenridge was a weak story.


----------



## CJArcher

I stopped reading the Evanovich books after #10. When the series ends I might go back and read #11 onwards. I was the same with the Arcane books and Stephanie Laurens too. I think I just get bored after a few and need a change.


----------



## Grace Elliot

In my opinon the standard of Stephanie Lauern's books can vary quite a lot. As a general rule I LOVE them (just went back and re-read Devil's Bride - as a comfort read) - but horror-of-horrors - I picked up one of hers that I couldnt finish (cant even remember the name, it was so poor) - thin and unbelievable plot and unconvincing characters. Just as well she has a lot of good stuff out there!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm a big fan of Diana Gabaldon and gobbled up "Outlander" the others were good too, a few more than some, but I've just completely ran out of steam with the last one "An echo in the bone." 

I've been more in the mood for "check your brains at the door" kinda book. One that is very enjoyable, but doesn't require a lot of brain activity. I just want to be entertained, not educated.


----------



## Tess St John

I have not read Stephanie Laurens latest series...the Bastion Club got to me...I think I got bored...But I loved the Cynsters! But I hear Stephanie is really just the sweetest person, a friend of mine met her last year.

Here's what I don't find plausible...the h/h fight the entire novel then fall into bed together and are totally in love. To me love is not an emotion...it's an action...so I'm afraid lots of novels fall short on that end for me...I need the developing love story.


----------



## Linda Andrews

Thanks everyone. It's nice to know I'm in good company. I also stopped reading the Kay Scarpetta series a while back.


----------



## NikiBurnham

Atunah said:


> eta: Unless a author is a friend of mine, I wouldn't contact them to tell them about such errors. They shouldn't be there in the first place and as a reader its not my job really to point that stuff out. I think in that case I would call Amazon and get a refund and tell them how bad it is. If enough people complain, they do pull books and inform the author. That is the best process. The reader shouldn't have to get personally involved with an author. You never know who you dealing with and for me its way to uncomfortable to do something like that. I haven't gotten that Chase book yet and I will wait to do so in hopes they fix it.


I can completely understand not wanting to contact the author. Unfortunately, contacting Amazon doesn't necessarily get to the root of the problem. Usually, it's the publisher (if it's a book from a non-indie publisher) who needs to make the fix, and if you contact the author, the author will put pressure on the publisher to get that done. If that doesn't feel right to you (again, completely understand) you could always complain directly to the publisher. Most have contact buttons on their website.

BTW...authors don't see the Kindle versions of their books unless they own/read on a Kindle, and even then, it's after the book is published. The publishing house (again, assuming it's a non-indie book) usually doesn't send the e-version to the author for proofing before publication. Bummer, that. Nothing snaps you out of Regency England or a high-stakes scene like a bunch of errors in the middle of the story


----------



## NikiBurnham

My problem is that there are so many good books and/or authors I hear raves about but haven't yet tried, that usually one of those books is calling my name loudly enough that I pause in the middle of reading a series.  Somehow, I don't always get back to it, even if it's one I enjoyed.


----------



## Miriam Minger

JaneGoodger said:


> Wow! Glad to see so many historical romance fans. I write what I love, which is why I'm a voracious reader. My favs are Lisa Kleypas, Elizabeth Hoyt, Laura Lee Gurhke, Jane Goodger (tee hee), Connie Brockway, Loretta Chase, Julia Anne Long (just discovered her but have already read everything she's written) Patricia Gaffney (miss her historicals!), Penelope Williamson (another former historical writer).


Wonderful line-up of favorite authors, Jane! Some of my favorites, too. I'm an author, but I began as a total fan of historical romance. My ultimate favorite is Johanna Lindsey. I was thrilled beyond words when she wrote me a note to tell me how much she enjoyed by first novel, Twin Passions. So cool.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

The book I'm reading has the h/h thinking about each other all the time, yet are ugly to each other every time they're together.

I don't remember doing this when I was falling in love. Anyone else??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NikiBurnham said:


> I can completely understand not wanting to contact the author. Unfortunately, contacting Amazon doesn't necessarily get to the root of the problem. Usually, it's the publisher (if it's a book from a non-indie publisher) who needs to make the fix, and if you contact the author, the author will put pressure on the publisher to get that done. If that doesn't feel right to you (again, completely understand) you could always complain directly to the publisher. Most have contact buttons on their website.
> 
> BTW...authors don't see the Kindle versions of their books unless they own/read on a Kindle, and even then, it's after the book is published. The publishing house (again, assuming it's a non-indie book) usually doesn't send the e-version to the author for proofing before publication. Bummer, that. Nothing snaps you out of Regency England or a high-stakes scene like a bunch of errors in the middle of the story


I believe that if you use the feedback at the bottom of the book page at Amazon that they do make sure that information gets to the publisher. I know books have been pulled after lots of blowback due to poor formatting. . .and I don't think it's because Amazon pays attention to what's here and on other message boards. I think it being reported is the trigger.

Of course, I don't know. But it couldn't hurt. I'd definitely report to Amazon and, if it wasn't too hard to do, I'd report to the publisher.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Ok... so I'm at the Oral Surgeon's office (son has to get wisdom teeth pulled  ) and I'm reading "A knight's honor" by Connie Mason. I'm at a particularly steamy part of the story  when we get called into the Dr.'s office! DANG!!! Talk about being flustered and embarrassed... and I was only reading! 

I love the power of words!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I must confess to enjoying Catherine Cookson. I loved the series when it was on TV a few years ago. I'm not a fan of car chases and special effects, so this made a pleasant change. There is often something soothing about reading historical fiction - a much simpler life, even if it was hard work.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a super weekend!!!


----------



## amiblackwelder

I'm a historical romance fan too! Love the Tudor period, Medieval period, Renaissance period, World War II Period, Roman Period, and Egyptian period


----------



## Atunah

Loveswept re-release on sale for 1.99


----------



## Marie S

I enjoy a good Historical Romance too. It's great escapism.


----------



## crebel

I slogged through to the end of "In Pursuit of Eliza Cynster" by Stephanie Laurens last night.  Sigh...for one of my favorite authors, this series is BORING!  I didn't put the link in so you won't be tempted to buy.


----------



## ginaf20697

While We're Far Apart by Lynn Austin is FREE! I bought it last year when it came out and it is great. She's classified with the Christian authors but she doesn't hammer it over your head like some of them do.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Thanks for the heads up on the Lynn Austin book, Gina! I've really enjoyed the ones of hers I've read. I'm off to grab this one. 

I just finished reading Courtney Milan's UNCLAIMED and I loved it. I can't wait for Smite's book!


----------



## Atunah

Arg, I wanna read Unclaimed but I got all these Library checkouts to get out of the way first. And I do want to read them. They kind of all came available at the same time. I usually read fast, but I have been in the middle of a medical issue for the last week I didn't even feel like reading. So I have to make up. I am starting to hate doctors and machines. Moneymaking cattle farms them. 

I am finishing a non historical right now from the Naked series by Robb, love that series. Then its back to a historical from the Library. I think it will have a Lordling in it. I feel like a haughty Lordling right now  

Happy escaping to the past everyone, or to the future in my current case  . As long as it isn't in the now.


----------



## ginaf20697

Through a Glass Darkly is on sale for $2.99! Definitely historical, not sure how romantic it winds up being but it's great none the less


----------



## Atunah

Here is a more unusual time setting, World War II. I never read anything from that time, somehow for me its not far back in time plus I am not fond much of War stuff. But it does sound interesting. Its a re-release that went on sale for 1.99


----------



## crebel

An inspirational historical romance is in the freebies this morning. I have enjoyed Catherine Palmer in the past - not preachy.


----------



## NikiBurnham

Thanks for the tip on the Barnett book, Atunah.  When it was originally released there was a lot of buzz about it--good reviews, readers talking about it on bulletin boards, etc.--and I meant to buy it at the time.  Now it's in my queue!


----------



## Atunah

NikiBurnham said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Barnett book, Atunah. When it was originally released there was a lot of buzz about it--good reviews, readers talking about it on bulletin boards, etc.--and I meant to buy it at the time. Now it's in my queue!


When you get to it, let us know how you liked it. I am just not sure about reading stuff from WW II. Being German, I hear enough of it every time there is a show on TV here. But I am open if the story is good.

I was wondering how far back time has to go to be considered Historical romance for you guys here? I always preferred to go back before like 1900. I guess a lot of books out there are in between the medieval and then 1700-1890 or so.


----------



## ginaf20697

At this point I am soooooo sick of the Regency/Victorian period I tend to avoid it unless it's by someone I like or it sounds different than the usual garbage. I am willing to try anything if it's in an unusual and different location or time period.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I was wondering how far back time has to go to be considered Historical romance for you guys here? I always preferred to go back before like 1900. I guess a lot of books out there are in between the medieval and then 1700-1890 or so.


Most publishers and agents tell us authors that historical romances should be set before 1900. Personally, I love anything set up to and including WW2. Sometimes those war stories have a great conflict built in, as long as there's not too much war detail. There does seem to be a whole lot of Regencies around though. I enjoy the Regency but I do want some more variety.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> Here is a more unusual time setting, World War II. I never read anything from that time, somehow for me its not far back in time plus I am not fond much of War stuff. But it does sound interesting. Its a re-release that went on sale for 1.99


Just bought it. I read quite a lot of books set during WWII.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah, I'm going to make you a t-shirt that says "One-Click Enabler". Just sayin'.


 ***LIKE***


----------



## Linda Andrews

I will read from WWII backward but I admit it takes a special author to get me to read a Medeveal. I just cringe thinking about the time period. Who's read a good romance set in WWII?


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah, I'm going to make you a t-shirt that says "One-Click Enabler". Just sayin'.


I aim to please . There are plenty other enablers around. You guys try to be stealth about it, but I see you, I see you and my Gift Card feels you


----------



## cagnes

Linda Andrews said:


> I will read from WWII backward but I admit it takes a special author to get me to read a Medeveal. I just cringe thinking about the time period. Who's read a good romance set in WWII?


The Bronze Horseman is set in Russia during WWII, it's one of my all time favorite books!


----------



## LaRita

Linda Andrews said:


> I will read from WWII backward but I admit it takes a special author to get me to read a Medeveal. I just cringe thinking about the time period. Who's read a good romance set in WWII?


Try Shining Through by Susan Isaacs. It's become one of my favorites....romantic, suspenseful and just plain fun.


----------



## Atunah

OMG its hilarious.   My Kitty is in the cart, with his mouse BWAHH 

Hair is close enough  

That is just adorable. Your hubby made that? Love it. 

I'll have to show my hubby later, he'll get a kick out of it. 

This is inspiring. Just means I have to find lots more deals


----------



## Tess St John

*TL...that's just too cute!!! *


----------



## Atunah

Its really cute, isn't it. I should do it justice and leave a little something, don't I? 

Thin pickings, but I did find this 

it was on sale for 2.99 during the summer sale I believe and its now 1.99. So if you missed it then, there is another chance. I have it already but haven't got to it yet. I think someone mentioned it here in this thread and liking it


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love the WWII book recommendations.  Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Linda Andrews

TL love the art!

Thanks for the book recommendations everyone.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

MelissaM said:


> Yes! Love, love, love historical romances!


I love to read them and I love to write them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Thin pickings, but I did find this


That was the Kindle Daily Deal for yesterday. . . .it's now back to $7.69.


----------



## Atunah

I didn't even check the Deal of day. I just check through the listings of Historical and such.
I am an obsessive browser  

Hope those that wanted it got it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I often check the top 10 romance freebies but most aren't historical. Where do I find the Deal of the Day?


----------



## Atunah

I had to check to see, but if you go to kindle ebooks, the front page, its on the right, below the Kindle Daily Post link. 

To find freebies for historicals, just sort the hourly updated list by romance and then historical.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cork_dork_mom said:


> I often check the top 10 romance freebies but most aren't historical. Where do I find the Deal of the Day?


There's a link at the top of Kindle Boards: it says kindledailydeal


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

SENTIMENTAL JOURNEY by Jill Barnett (the WWII book someone posted) is my absolute FAVORITE Jill Barnett book of all time. Love it to pieces. I highly recommend it if you haven't read it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Well... there ya go! That is cool.


----------



## Grace Elliot

T.L. Haddix said:


> I hope you all get as big a kick out of this as I did.
> 
> Atunah, are you ready?
> 
> I borrowed some inspiration from your avatar. Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note - if your hair/skin color is not correct, just let me know if you want it changed to reflect the 'real' you.


Fabulous!


----------



## Atunah

I do several ways. fictiondb is one. I also periodically go through the listings on amazon sorting by romance - historical and then I sort by publishing date. That gives me  the stuff that is entered into the Kindle system. There is lots that doesn't get on there until like 2 month before release so I look other places. 
I have people I follow on goodreads and pick stuff up that way. 
I also subscribe to the RT magazine and they give me the releases of stuff. 

I also check romance boards and blogs. 

likesbooks.com (All About Romance) has a section for next up stuff. 

The way I do it is when I find something coming up, I add it to my upcoming shelf on goodreads right away. That way its in one place. I have some stuff that won't be out until like May 2012 and its on that shelf. 

I am sure I am missing something right now but my head is fuzzy from meds  . I'll post if I find another site.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah, I have organization-envy    Seriously, you're very thorough.  I wish Amazon had a button or something on a book's page where you could ask to be notified when that author has something new out. That way I wouldn't miss anything from my favorite authors.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, a centralized "Tell me what's coming and I'll devour it" button. 

I seem to be good at organizing thinking things, finding things, researching. But it doesn't translate over to my home unfortunately . There I have organized chaos. 
Lists lists everywhere, I multitask with many tabs on my browser currently I have 21 open .

I am slightly obsessed with books, some other stuff too I am sure. 

On paper I think I would make a good author. I would love the research part. I just can't write 

You can always check my shelf on goodreads sometimes. I don't put everything in there though, just what I might like. I have more lists everywhere for the rest 

I just started reading my 3rd book, at the same time. I don't usually do that. I am a one at a time kind of gal. . But I started a PNR and then I finished a Historical and I need to read the Library books so I gave a contempo a try and I read 8% and I was already longing for a Lordling again.

So I started  and its immediately like coming home. Don't know what it is, I just feel more at home and peace with historicals.

I'll finish the other 2, the contempo will take longer than the PNR though. I think contempo for me is on the bottom of the romance genre. Thankfully there are still a good amount of Historicals being written. And then all the backlists coming out.

Only non historicals I love reading are the JD Robb series. I could eat those up. Its not really contempo though, future, so like historicals it has that something different vibe, away from the present and normal.


----------



## yomamma

There's a section on Dear Author called "Coming Soon":

http://dearauthor.com/coming-soon/

Just click on the month you want.


----------



## Linda Andrews

You make lists? Wow! color me green with envy. I just hook up with my own personal cyberstalker, Amazon and look what they've recommended for me. Lately the algorhythm has been a little off so I've come here and am now stalking Atunah.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I posted this one before, at least I can't recall

.99 cents re-released, formally Avon

Its the second in the MacLeods series. 
The first is 3.99


.99 cents re-released formally on Zebra
Indian/Western type it looks like


.99 cents. Interesting setting. 1732 Sweden, with swedish characters and Scottish.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Here's how I keep track of what's new...

Follow Atunah. One stop shopping for the one click shopper.


----------



## Atunah

Awe . I don't think I have posted upcoming stuff or my pre orders recently. Some nice stuff coming. I don't know why, but I always worry that author and/or publishers are trying to go more for contempo or vampire stuff. There seems to be more stuff coming. But as long as they don't stop with historicals, I am happy.

Have another sale. This one is the 1st in the Spinster series, I read them all and I liked them a lot. Don't know about that cover though, looks more like something from Ellora's Cave. 
1.99


Another Zebra book its a debut. Seems to get good reviews on GR and AZ. Haven't ready it though. 
2.58
1882 New York
There is no cover in the store though. 
Somebody Wonderful (Zebra Debut)

Also let me throw this one out there. I am sure I had mentioned it before, can't remember
It has a horribly scarred hero and Its a really good book. I loved it. Nice new cover now too. 
Re-release 2.99



I also purchases this one today. Heard good stuff about it and 
it's on sale for 4.99


----------



## Atunah

Not yet T.L. I read her first "The Heir" and I have "Soldier" on my kindle to read. I guess that is the 3rd one?

I totally loved The Heir, so I hope I like the soldier too.

I found another different setting, this time Monaco. 


This is a re-release for 2.99 and the funniest thing is, it has a Harriet Klausner "review" from 1998  . Holy cow that woman has been reading a lot of books and reviewing for a long time.


----------



## Tess St John

I found this one as a freebie this morning...Looks like a historical paranormal (wasn't someone asking about this a while back?)!!! And who doesn't love a Scottish Laird from Medieval Times?


----------



## Atunah

You had me at Scottish  . I noticed I got that one back in May. I am really trying to read down my piles, I swear I am


----------



## cork_dork_mom

This one looked really good... until I read in one of the reviews "full of mistaken identities and misunderstandings..."

I get frustrated with stories like these - you know, when you want to yell at the h/h to knock it off & work it out! Get on with it already !! 

I've already got four pages! in my romance collection and I seem to be adding to it a lot quicker than I'm reading them!



T.L. Haddix said:


> Has anyone read this yet?


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, cork-a-dork...didn't see that review, but I usually don't read the reviews when picking out a book...I just looked at the rank...4 stars...I know too bad reviews that have been given to books I really liked...this is why there are so many books out there though!!! Everyone's tastes are so different!  I'm not a paranormal fan, but I did pick this up since the price was right!


----------



## NikiBurnham

If there's an author whose books I know I'm likely to read, I'll usually find their website and see if they have a newsletter so I can sign up to be notified about new releases.  

Thankfully, most authors don't over-send the newsletters, so you don't end up with a zillion of 'em clogging your inbox as you would signing up for, say, Pottery Barn e-mail


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So true, Tess. I usually read the first couple of reviews and see how long the book is. Bought a few books that ended up being novella's & I was kinda disappointed - they were good & I wanted the story to develop more. I went ahead and got "Lady Sophies's Christmas wish" and... sigh... I guess I'll have to get the rest of the series too  cause ya just can't jump in the middle with both feet & expect to know what's going on!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> You had me at Scottish . I noticed I got that one back in May. I am really trying to read down my piles, I swear I am


You're amazing, Atunah! Reading down your piles... You're an author's dream reader. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I am sure I am Amazon's one click dream reader too 

I finished another Library book  which was allright. Nothing really special or very interesting about it. I think that was my first Nicole Jordan. Twas a bit boring.

Next up another Library book, darn things just came up all at once 
It is 

Of course I also still have to finish the paranormal and the contempo I started. So still reading 3 books at a time.


----------



## Tess St John

Cork-a-dork mom, I do think authors and publishers should put in the title (or at least in the description) if it's a short story or novella...it gives full warning and makes it fair to the reader (THE BUYER!)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished the Hathaway series by Lisa Kleypas and loved it. Haven't quite decided which book I'll pick up next.. Probably one that's available from the library. I just bought/read this one in about 3 days and I've gone through nearly my entire book budget for the month and I'm only 1 week in. Then again, I've got a small stack of Nora Roberts books on my Kindle that I haven't read yet..


----------



## Tess St John

Luvmybrats, I absolutely loved the Hathaway Series...Of course Cam is my all time fav, but all those men were spectacular...also...I liked the women...I don't usually really love the women in novels, but those Hathaway women...I just loved them!!!


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading Conor's Way & loving it.... still only $.99!


----------



## Atunah

Hathaways was great, but then pretty much all of Kleypas is superb. 

Cagnes, I am glad Conor's Way is a good one. I one clicked on that one a while ago as it looked good. 

If I ever can work my way out of the Library and lending pile I am in, I could actually read down the books I bought


----------



## Atunah

Good Sunday Morning 

This one had been crawling slowly lower and lower, almost by cents, its 2.04 today.
It's the first in the Scandal series. Haven't read it myself. 


This I saw mentioned on AZ boards and they say author calls it a long novella, whatever that means 
I know the author writes erotic romance so I expect this to be heated 
It's 99 cents


Also to add that Connie Mason just put a bunch of her older stuff out on Kindle. They seem to be all 3.99. But oh my lard those covers . They are so bad they are almost funny. No offense to the author, but they are really bad.


----------



## crebel

I had fun one-clicking in my HR recommendations on Amazon this morning! I ended up with:

     

I didn't sample anything, just happily click, click, clicked... Has anyone read the series of e-novellas by Lavinia Kent "The Real Duchess of London"? I was tempted by them, but held off because they are novellas. I just read too fast to be willing to spend my book money on novellas, but I will consider them if one of you has good things to say about them.


----------



## Tess St John

Good for you, Crebel...thanks Atunah and cagnes.

How many chances do you give an author  I see some books on here where I've read a book or two from the author and didn't particularly care for their work...do I try again Or am I just not going to like their writing It's okay if I don't, not everyone likes everything...I'm just wondering how many of you have tried one book...really didn't care for it, but then tried another and really loved it...


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I had fun one-clicking in my HR recommendations on Amazon this morning! I ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sample anything, just happily click, click, clicked... Has anyone read the series of e-novellas by Lavinia Kent "The Real Duchess of London"? I was tempted by them, but held off because they are novellas. I just read too fast to be willing to spend my book money on novellas, but I will consider them if one of you has good things to say about them.


  Clickety click. Some nice looking ones. My recommendations don't look like these. I want those kind of recs, wah wah wah

I have "Season of Temptation" but haven't read it yet and I will get "Romancing the Countess" from the Library as my peeps on Goodreads were raving about that one.

I have not read any of Lavinia Kent, I am not a big fan of novella's, I usually scroll by when I find its one. Just not my thing. I did read "Unlocked" by Courtney Milan, one of my very few novellas I ever read.

*Tess* I give an author at least 2 chances, if I see the potential and if I see others rave about something. 2-3 I guess. I try to then go with different series and also different publish dates. Like I will read something older, then something newer, just to get a wider range from the author. If I still don't see it then, the author is just not for me. I have to like the author's voice and sometimes no matter how good the story, the voice just doesn't speak to me.

One good example is Mary Balogh. Had I started with the Huxtable #4 book, I would have been very surprised by the raves. 
The one I am reading now, also Balogh is another one that isn't up to par than all the other stuff I read. Her books I usually give 5 stars, they are that good. These 2 I read recently? 3 stars.

I haven't found a bad Lisa Kleypas yet, but I also haven't read her very old ones and those are said not to be up to her current standard.

This all works much better if an author has a few books out. If there are only 1or 2, I might forget about that author for a long time until mentioned somewhere again.

I also get side tracked so easy with all the new shiny everywhere.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah...two seems fair!


----------



## Atunah

So I finished  and it was a difficult one. Mary Balogh is usually a 5 star with me, this is a 3 or a 3.5 star. Its very slow building and very much character based. The heroine was a bit hard to decipher at first, but I did understand her much more later on. She basically had no social interaction with anyone but her super strict father and mother and so didn't really know how to express any feelings. Or even know how or what to feel. I felt bad for the Hero, but he had similar issues. Once they both finally admitted and not tried to do whats right, especially in the case of the Hero, it came together. Basically two very lonely people being incapable to voice what it is they want.

Not sure about reading the 2nd in the series because the Hero of that one I just really didn't like in this one. But then I have seen it done before. I do want to know about the other couple that will be in Book 3 so I will finish the series.

Now I am starting another Library checkout and this one scares me when looking at the reviews. Holy cow there are a lot of 1 stars and this is a big author. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wow, this thread has surpassed 1,000 replies!  Congrats!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Wow indeed. Tess had post #1000, which is fitting since she started this awesomeness


----------



## Tess St John

Yay, US!!! 1,000 WOOHOO!!!

Oh, Atunah...I'll be interested to see how you like the Samantha James book! She's one of those I read one and really didn't fall in love...


----------



## Atunah

Lets see what I kind find today.

Here is a Cheryl Holt, I can't tell if its a re release or a new one. Not finding the title on fantastic fiction so I assume its a new one 
1.99


Nicole Jordan is putting out some older stuff, here are a couple, search her name for more
2.99


2.99


I like to highly recommend Elizabeth Hoyt to those that haven't read her yet. The 3rd in her Maiden Lane series is coming out 
on the 18th on Kindle. I have this on preorder. I read every one of her books. I started with the Raven Prince and never looked back. 
Here is the 3rd in the Maiden Lane on pre order 7.99


and here is the Raven prince I was talking about 6.99
first in trilogy


For those that like xmas stories here is a collection from Carla Kelly just released. I totally love Kelly, but it looks like she is now only writing religious books, Mormon I believe so I savor her backlist. Fantastic writer
4.99


Another xmas by Carla Kelly, this looks to be a full novel. Can't be sure though, just going by size
2.99


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Mary Jo Putney has begun self-publishing some of her older books. She just made the first book in her 'Fallen Angels' series available in kindle format, which many reviewers believe is one of her all-time greatest reads ever. I am devouring it right now and really enjoying it! The title is "Thunder & Roses."

[


----------



## Atunah

Oh that one is fantastic. I have read the first 5 of the Fallen Angels, I have two to go. Thunder and Roses sure is something special. Definite 5 star read.

I have no read three 3 star books in a row, I am getting a bit frustrated. . I need something special too. Sigh.

Finished  last night and it too was a 3 for me. It had a lot of 1 starts and I can see why. Its a bit, how do I say dramatic. Drama drama drama. There was a lot of potential and I could feel it coming through.

Going to start my last library checkout for now which is . Please let it be better than 3 stars.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I read MJP's THUNDER AND ROSES years and years ago and loved it. I may have to grab it for Kindle just to re-read though! It's been a long time!


----------



## Linda Andrews

Oh, let me know about Ravished. I have it on hold at the library and am really looking forward to reading it. Sorry you haven't had much luck with your last books and thanks bunches for the Christmas book links.


----------



## Atunah

Sure, I'll let you know, I am ripe for a 5, or at least a 4 star read. 

Found this released just now for 2.99


Same author had a freebie through Leisurebooks called "Texas Hold Him" recently.


----------



## Tess St John

So many books, so little time!!!!  Thanks for the suggestions and the rankings, everyone!


----------



## NikiBurnham

Wow...with all these raves, I must go get MJP's Thunder & Roses.

As to giving authors who've been meh for me another try, I don't have a set number of times in mind.  If a storyline/back cover blurb catches my attention but the author's been iffy for me, I'll download a sample chapter and read it before committing to a whole book.  On the other hand, if a storyline/blurb sounds like one I'll enjoy and it's by an author I've consistently liked in the past, I won't bother with the sample.  I'll just buy it.


----------



## Tess St John

What's more frustrating than not having enough time to read? Having the time to read and having a migraine! I slept most of the day away yesterday, but hope to curl up with my kindle and a sweet historical today!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Backlist Ebooks has launched its newsletter filled with exciting news about amazing authors who have re-released their amazing books as ebooks! If you're looking for great reads, this newsletter can't be beat! 

http://p0.vresp.com/Wd9s24

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

I finished  and thankfully it broke my string of 3 star reads. I gave it a 5. 

Love the heroine and the hero in this one. Scarred beastly hero, fossil hunting heroine . And she never falters in her trust, regardless of the rumors about the hero. Very refreshing. Spunky likable heroine. 
It was a library book again. I am sure getting a lot out of this library lending. So glad we have it now.

Now I am going to tackle another library lend . They just keep coming up as I put them on hold.



I have read a Melody Thomas in the past and liked it a lot. It was "Must have been the Moonlight". Great adventure that one. This one looks to be her latest. We'll see.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I finished  and thankfully it broke my string of 3 star reads. I gave it a 5.
> 
> Love the heroine and the hero in this one. Scarred beastly hero, fossil hunting heroine . And she never falters in her trust, regardless of the rumors about the hero. Very refreshing. Spunky likable heroine.


Amanda Quick (Jayne Ann Krentz/Jayne Castle) is one of my favorites. The issue of trust comes up a lot in her work.


----------



## NikiBurnham

Love Jayne Ann Krentz  

If any of you are Geralyn Dawson fans, her Bad Luck Abroad series was just released on Kindle.  Each of the three books (Simmer All Night, Sizzle All Day, and The Bad Luck Wedding Night) is $2.99.  They're nice, long reads, which I enjoy.


----------



## JulietMoore

Historical romance is definitely my favorite. It just adds to the fantasy for me.  My favorite era is Victorian and my favorite author is Victoria Holt. I would love to find some current authors writing in that kind of gothic romance style. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tess St John

I need to try a Victoria Holt...I've never read one!


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> I need to try a Victoria Holt...I've never read one!


I read several of hers when I was in high school... they are classic gothic novels. Two titles that I particularly remember are _Bride of Pendorric_ and _Mistress of Mellyn_. Mary Stewart is similar -- _Nine Coaches Waiting_ and _This Rough Magic_ to name a couple. Mary Stewart is a little more "contemporary" than Holt, though.


----------



## Tatiana

I just downloaded and re-read (for probably the 30th time) Mistress of Mellyn by Victoria Holt.  I remember vividly reading it for the first time (I was in high school).  It's my favourite of all Victoria Holt's books.  

My favourite Mary Stewart is Nine Coaches waiting but it's not yet available in the Kindle format.    It's not historical but more contemporary - published in 1958.


----------



## Atunah

The Victoria Holt sounds interesting, Mistress of Mellyn that is. Never read one of hers. But I am very disappointed that the kindle book is 9.99 for a 30 year old book. That is almost 11 with taxes. The paperbook is 5.98  

Not a library book either, darn.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> The Victoria Holt sounds interesting, Mistress of Mellyn that is. Never read one of hers. But I am very disappointed that the kindle book is 9.99 for a 30 year old book. That is almost 11 with taxes. The paperbook is 5.98
> 
> Not a library book either, darn.


Yes, when I saw the prices I thought, "I won't be rereading those anytime soon!"

Here's a link to her Wikipedia page... it sound like she died while on a cruise -- somewhere between Greece and Egypt. Way to go, although maybe it would be better to wait until the cruise ended.  I also remember reading historicals such as the Norman trilogy she wrote under the Jean Plaidy name. A very prolific authoress.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleanor_Hibbert


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished "A hint of rapture" by Miriam Minger.    The title definitely fits... there was hardly any "rapture." And the main character, Maddie Fraser was the biggest whiner I've read in a looooong time. Pass this one up no matter the cost.


----------



## CJArcher

Trophywife007 said:


> Yes, when I saw the prices I thought, "I won't be rereading those anytime soon!"
> 
> Here's a link to her Wikipedia page... it sound like she died while on a cruise -- somewhere between Greece and Egypt. Way to go, although maybe it would be better to wait until the cruise ended.  I also remember reading historicals such as the Norman trilogy she wrote under the Jean Plaidy name. A very prolific authoress.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleanor_Hibbert


I didn't know they were one and the same author. Well, you learn something new every day  Victoria Holt is one of those authors I've been meaning to read for a long time. I love Victorian but can't think of any gothics at the moment.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm a big fan of historical romances & I keep running across 1 word that makes me chuckle for the vision it brings to my head. I think it's a word well suited to the time period of these books. I can't see it being used to describe women today...

it's "flounced"    Don't know why, but it always makes me chuckle.

Such a word for 1800's London, don't you think? Wouldn't work to describe a woman today - we can't "flounce" with the clothes we wear or our strong attitudes.  

Have you run across a word that sticks in your mind as being totally suited for a certain time period but not today?


----------



## Tess St John

I'll have to think on that Cork-a-dork mom...and look for any words while I'm reading this weekend!


----------



## AllisonBruning

I love historical romance. I love history. I love to read and write about strong female protagonists.

_<Allison--welcome to KindleBoards! One thing--self promotion is not allowed outside of the Book Bazaar; you're welcome to talk about books you've read in the Book Corner, but not ones you've written. I've edited your post accordingly. If you have any questions, please PM me, thanks! Betsy, KB Moderator>_


----------



## ceciliagray

I was looking through the post to see if anyone knew the status of Connie Brockaway's As You Desire sequel (sorry if it's already been brought up but there are soooo many posts) - I hadn't heard anything since the samples went up and I am dyyyyyyiiiiinnnnnnnggggg for this.


----------



## crebel

As You Desire was first published in the 90s, wasn't it? Do you mean the release of the Kindlebook?

In my Brockway list I have All Through the Night, As You Desire and then My Dearest Enemy, but I think they are all stand-alones. It could be so long ago that I read them, that I don't remember it as a series. If My Dearest Enemy is what you are looking for:


----------



## Atunah

The sequel to "As you desire" is called "The other guy's bride"  and it will be out on November 22nd. I know that because I pre ordered it right after it was announced back in May . The title is a bit silly, but I am looking forward to reading that one. Its only 4.99 right now on pre order. It had been up as high as 7.99 for a while.

That title was the launch of the Montlake Romance publishing by Amazon, nice that they picked a Historical Romance for that. So far all the other titles under Montlake are suspense and contempo.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for clearing up my confusion, Atunah!  You can't beat the pre-order price on "The Other Guy's Bride".  I need to go back and read "As You Desire" so I am ready for November 22nd.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Thanks for clearing up my confusion, Atunah! You can't beat the pre-order price on "The Other Guy's Bride". I need to go back and read "As You Desire" so I am ready for November 22nd.


That is what I am planning. But I keep having to read the library books I kept adding to my holds and they keep popping up 

I have one month, surely I can get to it by then.


----------



## Atunah

I just finished  and it was pretty good, although a bit moody 

I just started  another library checkout and OMG I flove it already. I started reading and the next thing I knew, I was already 21% in the book. Or 83 pages for the percentage challenged 

I love the writing, its so rich and easy to read and just so uplifting but not silly, but smart and well I'll see if its like that all the way though. I never read anything by this author before, but if this books keeps up like this, I know I will read more.

Flouncing, hmmm, not sure what that would look like. Haven't worn a dress or a skirt in a really really long time . I see Nellie more as a stomping off kind, or is that what flouncing means. I though its more like a floating out of the room kind of thing while looking like a southern belle. Scarlet O'Hara? Or is that another stomper 

Not that I would appreciate the corsets, but I think it would be nice to dress up in old fashion clothes just for a day. Just to see how it would feel. But I draw the line at no underwear or the ones with a slit.  . The muff will be covered, thank you very much.


----------



## CJArcher

crebel said:


> Thanks for clearing up my confusion, Atunah! You can't beat the pre-order price on "The Other Guy's Bride". I need to go back and read "As You Desire" so I am ready for November 22nd.


I'll have to seek that one out. I've never read Brockway but want to give The Other Guy's Bride a go.

As for flouncing - I like that word too. What if it was used for men? Lol, perhaps not the hero unless he's a Scarlet Pimpernel type with lots of lace cuffs and dandy tendencies.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I'll have to seek that one out. I've never read Brockway but want to give The Other Guy's Bride a go.
> 
> As for flouncing - I like that word too. What if it was used for men? Lol, perhaps not the hero unless he's a Scarlet Pimpernel type with lots of lace cuffs and dandy tendencies.


I have a soft heart for the laced heroes . I loved the Hero in Heartless by Mary Balogh which is set in Georgian time. The Hero's hair is so pretty and long, he doesn't need a wig, he just powders his own. And of course lots of lace and heels . He is really really yummy, especially when he peels off all his layers one by one and lets his hair down so to speak. *sigh.

eta: because a hard is not a heart


----------



## ceciliagray

CJArcher said:


> I'll have to seek that one out. I've never read Brockway but want to give The Other Guy's Bride a go


Oh please please please read As You Desire first. It's by far one of my favorite historical romances EVER. I re-read it once a month or so. My (paper) copy is a wreck.

Thanks for the update on Nov 22nd! You'd think after waiting...on...a decade or so that I would be more patient BUT I WANT IT NOW.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

T.L., Thanks for the nudge on the Jennifer Ashley book! I loved The Madness of Lord Ian MacKenzie, and haven't gone back to pick up the rest of the books. Now that I have a nice Amazon GC burning a hole in my pocket, I need to go and snag them.


----------



## Tess St John

I have a Jennifer Ashley in my TBR pile...I'll have to check it out...I forget the name of the book.

I'll be gone until Thursday...I'm not sure if I'll have internet access or not...so I'm bringing plenty of books loaded on my kindle so I can read while my husband works. Plus, my daughter goes to college in the town where we'll be and I haven't seen her since August...so I can't wait to spend some time with her.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Atunah

I been itching to read Jennifer Ashley's "Lord Cameron", but again, I keep getting the available notices from my library for the ebook checkouts. Note to self, don't put so many on hold at once as Murphy's law states, no matter the wait time at the time of placement, they will all become available at the same time 

I loved Lord Ian and also the second in the series, Isabella.

I am reading , which is the 3rd in the Crown's Spies series. A while back the first in that series was on sale for 99 cents, and a couple of other Garwoods. The surprise was that it also included "Castles", which is the 4th in that series. Thankfully my library had The Gift as the books are now back to 7.99 plus tax.

But oh sigh, its so good already. There is just something about Julie Garwood and her historicals. A brawny huge grumpy grunting hero that is feared by all, but is really just a bear with a big heart, which of course gets melted by the small pretty maiden with big honest eyes, spitfire that is a cover for vulnerability and tenderness towards the Hero that he's never had before. And this is what Julie Garwood Historicals are in a nutshell. 

I read them sporadically, when I need to be swept into that special sweet fairytale. Le Sigh.

Here is a sale item I came across
3rd in Rohan series
$2.80


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> I read this last night  and it was awesome. Just had to share that with ya folks.


Oh that one was awesome, I totally loved loved that one. There is something incredibly special about they way these two communicate, there are lots of nuances to it. I took a few highlights from this book as it was just so beautiful and just perfect. *sigh. I wish more books could be like this one.

This book ruined me for other books for a while. Some I read after where quite a let down.

eta: edited for atrocious spelling. Talking Bavarian on the phone for an hour will do that for you


----------



## NikiBurnham

cork_dork_mom said:


> Have you run across a word that sticks in your mind as being totally suited for a certain time period but not today?


Oh, yes. Love "flounced" -- it creates such a mental image! The other word that does that to me is "rakehell." Are guys today "rakehells" or do they need to be dressed in clothes of a certain era to accomplish that?


----------



## Atunah

Rakehells, walk like a prowling tiger, are hung like a horse of course of course, they look manly while wearing neck cloths and lace and tight breeches, Every woman wants them, and none can satisfy their "needs", they kiss you until you forget you had a brain at one point and they undress you without you even noticing and they turn your no's into sighs. 

I don't think modern men are men enough to pull of the lace  . Whats the saying? Real man can wear pink and carry a man purse. 

Yeah, I think rakehells are now only found in the world of Historical Romance. Today they would be in jail


----------



## Atunah

I've read 8 of hers. Only 2 already out ones to go and then the newest in this Penny Royal series next year I think.

The one you read is number 5 in the Penny Royal, I gave the first one a 4 and the other ones 5's. Like no other lover, the 2nd  has a couple of funny scenes in there that made me laugh so loud, some of the funniest stuff I have ever read in a historical. The Card game made me snort I was laughing so loud. 

They are all good. I did give #3 in this series a 3 star, it was my least favorite.

I started Julie Anne long with the Runaway Duke  and the follow up to that is To love a thief 

Those I think were her first 2 books and I remember, they were some of the first books I read on my K1. I floved both of the, 5 stars also. I knew then I would read anything this author puts out.

I read the first in the Holt trilogy and #2 and #3 are the only 2 books left for me to read by her. Until #6 in the Pennyroyal comes out which follows What I did for a duke. I just checked and it will be out December 27th, I got it on pre order already


----------



## Tess St John

I'm almost done with . I've had a love/hate relationship with this book. LOL.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Before I knew what I was doing, I one-clicked this one 

Just can't pass up a good romance!

Rakehell is a good one. Kinda makes ya tingle-y inside. I don't think men today can pull off being a rakehell.

I'm reading Lucien's Fall by Barbara Samuel and it's really good. This one has music as a main theme and her descriptions of how it tortures Lucien is beautiful. Highly recommend this one.



T.L. Haddix said:


> I read this last night  and it was awesome. Just had to share that with ya folks.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. got another one  

I was going to buy a book and I noticed my Gift Card balance has completely disappeared off Amazon . I mean I have a LOT of balance on there from various GC and reward stuff to get ready for the fire and the touch and well I always have a lot on there for my books. All gone.   . I did see on Amazon forums that someone called them about the same and they said they are working on it.

Why the heck wouldn't they let the customers know. It makes a mess of any pre orders if you don't have a credit card on the account.

But back to the book you one clicked *cork mom*, I am getting the shivers with you guys getting a #5 in a series without reading the first ones . Its fine as a standalone, but there are family threads running through the whole series.

I got a nice list of pre orders coming up in the next few months in historicals. Some good stuff at the end of the year. Do you guys read more in Winter than in summer? I wonder. My air condition gave out yesterday and yes, it was still hot here. My 2 story crappy insulated apartment gets really really hot upstairs where the bedroom and the loft are. So even if its only in the 80's outside, the AC never got it below like 80. Its finally dead I think. And they finally hopefully will give us a new unit. We had it running 24/7 and its gotten really expensive all summer. It never had cold air coming out, just barely a little cool. 
Of course now summer is over 

I love reading when the weather is really crappy outside which it is sometimes here in late fall early winter. When its dark and rainy and I need some warmth. Then I like to read some adventure type historicals, you know Pirates and ships, Rakehells 

I am actually on a ship right now the "The Gift - Julie Garwood" I am reading.

I am also in a good mood as I am having a pain free day today, so knock on wood . We are having a "cold front" coming. Temps will go down to 60's during the day and 40's at night for a couple of days. So good time to cuddle and read.


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm reading Lucien's Fall by Barbara Samuel and it's really good. This one has music as a main theme and her descriptions of how it tortures Lucien is beautiful. Highly recommend this one.


I loved Lucien's Fall! So far I've read Lucien's Fall, A Bed of Spices & A Winter Ballad by Barbara Samuel & really enjoyed them, I plan to read more of her work. My favorite was  I highly recommend that one!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

_Dang it!_


Didn't dawn on me that this is part of the Pennyroyal series. Never fear! I pinky swear NOT to read this until I get the rest in the series. I L U V reading series and look forward to this one.

Thank You. Thank You. Thank You for the heads up!


----------



## Atunah

No problem. You wont regret reading the whole series. The third one for me was the weakest, when I say that it means I gave it a 3 instead of a 5  . Other loved it a lot though so I think it was just me. I can't really remember now why that one got a 3 from me.  . 

Although I think I figured it out, I floved #2 so much and when I read #3 it was a let down for me for that reason. #2 was so funny and #3 was more serious. 

What I like about this series and Julie Anne Long in general is that her books, even within a series are very different from each other. Hard to explain, but they are all good but just different. You know how some writers sometimes so recycle some stuff and it gets repetitive, I haven't found that with her yet at all.


----------



## Atunah

So you're getting to "Like no other Lover" next then? That is the second one in the series and laugh out loud, at least for me. I don't laugh very often at books at all, or movies and TV for that matter, but that one got to me. 

I laugh more at british humor than I do American. I can't say I ever found any of the comedies here funny really. I think Frasier might have been close at least. 

But give me some Hyacinth ("Bouquet  ") and I am game


----------



## Atunah

Found a freebie



don't know anything about the author though.

Another freebie, I read a couple by this author and I liked them.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> Since "Scandalous past" was a freebie I couldn't pass it up... Atunah, do you know if these should be read in order??
> 
> Found a freebie
> 
> 
> 
> don't know anything about the author though.
> 
> Another freebie, I read a couple by this author and I liked them.


----------



## Atunah

Twice a rake is a first in a series. I have read the first 2 of the Ava Stone ones and I think the Heroes where brothers. I don't think they were connected more past that though, I can't really remember though. I think it might have been a group of male friends?  And then they each have their story.


----------



## Tess St John

Finished the Privateer and still have a love/hate for it...I hate misunderstandings...this one had a huge one at the end, but I did get my HEA...Although the wonky formatting was very distracting!!! Publishers need someone to do the formatting for them if they're not going to take the time to make sure it's right! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend and gets to read to their heart's content!


----------



## KindleGirl

Anyone have any favorite Christmas historicals? Please share if you do! It's a little early for Christmas books yet, but I want to be ready when the time gets here.


----------



## Atunah

Privateer was one of those freebies along with some Connie Mason I think. I am wondering about the publisher situation there. They are put out by Dorchester and I thought I read somewhere they weren't paying the authors properly or are still selling their books even though its not clear if they still have the rights. I noticed a lot of the writers, Mason, Greenwood have put their own stuff out through a small publisher.

So I wonder if Dorchester just scanned the stuff without checking much, just to get it out and make some money. I checked one of those freebies that came out when Privateer came out and it also has some formatting issues.

It really does take you out of the story when you see this stuff. Drives me nuts.

I am still waffling over what to read next, I finished The Gift by Julie Garwood and can't give it more than a 3 star. Her heroines do tend to be sugary sweet sometimes, but usually it works. This book the heroine is such a air head, I just could not care about her at all. I felt sorry for the Hero to be stuck with such a sniffling whining child. She acted like she was like 12 all through. This hero really needed a strong woman, a worthy one, not one he has to baby sit the rest of his life.

Now I think I will read  which is the second in the Maiden lane. I already have #3 in TBR and I loved #1. I need a non air head to get me back on track


----------



## NikiBurnham

Can't wait for your report on Notorious Pleasures, Atunah. I recently read Hoyt's To Seduce a Sinner and enjoyed it a great deal. I have a couple other books from her Four Soldiers series in my TBR calling my name!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I'll report 
I have loved Elizabeth Hoyt from the moment I read The Raven prince  which was her first book. I actually re-read that one and I do not re-read books at all, very very few. Not sure why, but I prefer reading something new everytime so when I re-read stuff, I really really really liked it. 

I have read everything by her now but the novella in the Prince trilogy and the rest of the Maiden Lane. I read the first one and floved it. Oh that hero in  is just delish. She made a Hero work that has long silverish hair  and has some well um, issues .

I want to read Notorious Pleasures so I can get to #3 which has the Hero and Heroine I been lusting for in the 1st of the series.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a sale I found. 
.99 cents down from 5.59
Seems to be Historical with a small dose of magic, or something like that. 


Looks like Sourcebook is having a sale, the others aren't HR though.


----------



## Atunah

Glad you liked it.  . I didn't even want to mention about the shooting party so you stumble in without a warning. 

Yeah, I laughed too, hubby got confused as I don't laugh out loud that often at anything  . So everytime he gave the look saying "what" I thought about explaining, but then I laughed even more. Its one of those you have to read it


----------



## Atunah

Those are Harper Collins published, they aren't going to be lendable unfortunately. 

I think I might have to re-read this book soon, just so I can laugh again.  . Comic timing in that book is just impeccable. That is when I thought there is no way for her to top, then there was What I did for a Duke. So I am really exited about the upcoming in that series. 

My pre order page should be getting smaller in my kindle account, but I forget that it only shows 15 titles, no matter how many are pre ordered. So they keep getting released and my number isn't going down  

Just glad I don't need actual bookshelfs for all of that. I only have one total in the apartment, although its a large one. I wouldn't have a place for another one.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wonderful Fall weather in San Antonio area...finally!  Perfect for curling up in your favorite comfy chair with a good book.  Love all the historical romance recommendations on this thread!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

But I am cold  . 

Great reading weekend everyone.


----------



## Guest

I'm not a die-hard fan, but I do enjoy a little bit of history and a little bit of romance in my stories... and I've been known to enjoy a historical romance or two as well.


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> I read the second J.A. Long last night (second for me, first in the series). The library has the third one, so guess where I'm heading? And then I have to probably get to work again tomorrow. I may do two today. If I have time. Once I start writing, I won't have time to read very much, if at all, for a while.


Due to your recommendation (and to Atunah) I'm about 1/3 through the first one and enjoying it very much. Engaging characters, story moves right along, action, a bit of a mystery... so far so good. Thank you!
http://www.amazon.com/Perils-Pleasure-Pennyroyal-Green-ebook/dp/B000UZJQ96/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1320014996&sr=8-1


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> Yay, Trophy wife! I blew through that series - finished the last one (I Kissed an Earl) today. I'd already read the fifth one first, oops! It was a great break for me, and I'm going to get more of her books as soon as I get a chance to read some more.


That was fast! I hope I get more free time soon... been busy for work.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a sale. 2.99 down from 7.99
The 2nd in the MacLean curse 6 book series. 


And I checked as the author seemed familiar and the first one in the series has been at 2.99 down from 7.99 for a little while too


Found this one at 2.99 down from 5.99


Same author also has a .99 novel out


----------



## Atunah

Some freebies 
These are backlist re-releases
 

a free novella:


Some sale stuff
1.99


1.79


----------



## ceciliagray

I've never tried any of those Austen retellings/reimaginings. Seems like a good time to dive in and test one!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Can someone explain the following phrase... "stuck his spoon in the wall"

Using my limited deductive reasoning I figured out it meant the poor fellow died. But how in the heck did they get the phrase about sticking utensils in the wall


----------



## Atunah

I found this entry



> E. Cobham Brewer 1810-1897. Dictionary of Phrase and Fable. 1898.
> 
> Stuck his Spoon in the Wall.
> 
> Took up his residence. Sometimes it means took up his long home, or died. In primitive times a leather strap was very often nailed to the wall, somewhere near the fireplace, and in this strap were stuck such things as scissors, spoons for daily use, pen-case, and so on. In Barclay's Ship of Fools is a picture of a man stirring a pot on the fire, and on the wall is a strap with two spoons stuck into it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks, Atunah... I get the strap with the untensils in it, but the connection between the strap with the spoons in it and dying is a little thin.  

This is why I tell myself that reading historical romances is educational... that's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## Atunah

I look stuff up all the time reading Historicals  . But then many phrases still elude me in english anyway. We have some nice ones in Bavaria too. They just never translate well to english, hubby always gives me a blank look when I try  

I guess with the strap and the utensils, once you popped off, your stuff still goes into its proper place at the fire place  . I have no clue. I figured if you didn't need your spoon anymore, in those days they would have just passed it on to the next family member, peasants not having many utensils to begin with. 

Or maybe we are over analyzing the whole death thing. Deader than a spoon?


----------



## Tess St John

I never heard the spoon in the wall saying...I'm thinking it means he's done if his spoon is in the wall...finished...dead I love the old sayings!!  Absolutely love them!


----------



## Trophywife007

Hey Atunah:  (off topic warning)  I see that you've recently read "Covet" by J.R. Ward... What did you think of it?  I've read her Black Dagger Brotherhood series and was wondering about her other one.  Thanks!

(I'll save my question about a certain verboten German gesture for another time!)


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Hey Atunah: (off topic warning) I see that you've recently read "Covet" by J.R. Ward... What did you think of it? I've read her Black Dagger Brotherhood series and was wondering about her other one. Thanks!
> 
> (I'll save my question about a certain verboten German gesture for another time!)


I was surprised how much I liked Covet. I only read the first 2 of her BDB and some of the stuff in there is a bit annoying to me. So Covet worked for me. I really liked the H/h, but also the other characters.

I could do without the term sh*t kickers, author seems to like that one. Me, not so much


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I was surprised how much I liked Covet. I only read the first 2 of her BDB and some of the stuff in there is a bit annoying to me. So Covet worked for me. I really liked the H/h, but also the other characters.
> 
> I could do without the term sh*t kickers, author seems to like that one. Me, not so much


Yes, the "gangsta" speak (or whatever it's called) in BDB gets old... I've trained myself to auto translate back into standard English. I guess now that she's established that she can't back off from it, but a lot of people complain about it. Re: the sh*tkickers -- what else are tough guys supposed to wear with their leathers? Gucci loafers?  Someday I'll give the Fallen Angel series a try, but for now you've got me hooked on the Pennyroyal Green series. (Back on topic!) I've just started the 2nd one.


----------



## Atunah

I hope you find the 2nd in the Pennyroyal as amusing as some of us here have  .

Miles in this book is also one of my all time favorite Hero.


----------



## Atunah

I just checked that sale thingy that Amazon has every month, the 3.99 and under sale. Not a one Historical Romance in November, nada. Heck I don't really see any Romance at all. Might have been some women fiction or something like that, hard to tell, but not
Romance straight up I don't think. Is it the genre that shall not be named? Oh well.

I am not feeling the love 

Oh, and I finished  and I floved it, like I do all of Hoyt's. I read it really fast as I couldn't stop. It just flows so nicely. Her books never seem to have any dip like others sometimes do. Solid all the way through.

Now I can read Scandalous Desires soon, been waiting for that H/h. Then its a long wait for the next Hoyt.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Just reading my first historical romance now. I wouldn't normally try, but it was sent to me as a submission. It's really good. Set in Classical Greece. It's got triremes and the men have curly hair and get to visit Hades.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I just checked that sale thingy that Amazon has every month, the 3.99 and under sale. Not a one Historical Romance in November, nada. Heck I don't really see any Romance at all. Might have been some women fiction or something like that, hard to tell, but not
> Romance straight up I don't think. Is it the genre that shall not be named? Oh well.
> 
> I am not feeling the love


I was really surprised too because there are many great historical romances under $3.99. Sigh.

Love the spoon in the wall phrase! I love hearing different or out-of-date words and expressions.


----------



## morriss003

Atunah said:


> I hate that some authors have switched away from Historicals to like contempo and suspense. Julie Garwood is one such tragedy. She had some great heroines. Heroes too. And since I don't like much contempo stuff its a big loss to me when they switch.


I could not agree with you more. I don't like the recent contemps by Kleypas either. The only one who can write both historicals and contemps well is Krentz


----------



## Atunah

Found a bargain
Backlist re-release .99 cents
Regency


----------



## Atunah

Here is a great older book just re-released by Zebra for 5.59



I read that a while back and I loved it. Regency time with an alcoholic Hero and a spinster heroine that dresses like a man running his estate. Redemption and friendship. I thought it was well done.

eta: Oops, didn't even notice its a pre order. Wont be out until March 2012. Sorry . Its a great book though and time will fly, just wait and see


----------



## Atunah

This one is usually 7.99, now on sale for 2.99.
Its the first in a series called "The writing girl romance"
Its about woman writers, local paper in this one. 1823. Sounds interesting.


----------



## ceciliagray

I've been rereading the Wallflower series and just realized Rohan has his own standalone book - say whaaaaat? Awesome.


----------



## Atunah

Oh yes, Cam Rohan is the Hero in the first of the Hathaways series


----------



## NikiBurnham

LOVE the Hathaways.  If anyone's looking for a series they can sink into, I highly recommend it.  It's a family--which I love, because you "see" familiar characters--but Kleypas made each story quite different, so it was never repetitive.


----------



## Tess St John

Between the new Facebook and kindleboards...I think I'm invisible...I posted here today but don't see the post (that's also been happening on FB). Technology...gotta love it.

May I just say...I LOVE CAM. He's my favorite of all of LK's heroes! Heavens, that man could melt any woman's heart!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> Oh yes, Cam Rohan is the Hero in the first of the Hathaways series


Love Lisa Kleypas books! I remember years ago seeing her in People magazine and thinking to myself how much I wanted to write historical romance one day...until finally I did! Thanks for the inspiration, Lisa!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Between the new Facebook and kindleboards...I think I'm invisible...I posted here today but don't see the post (that's also been happening on FB). Technology...gotta love it.
> 
> May I just say...I LOVE CAM. He's my favorite of all of LK's heroes! Heavens, that man could melt any woman's heart!


You are not alone today with missing posts. There have been some issues with the board harvey said.

Yes, Cam is pretty yummy. But was I the only one a little surprised that he didn't end up with whats her name from The Wallflower series? I mean they did share a steamy kiss so I just assumed it was going to be her hero in that last book. I think it was the last Wallflower. Been a while I read it. But that did kind of catch me offguard when she had a different Hero than Cam. But in the end it worked out great. He got a great story.


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, the tortured kind.

Here is one. On sale for 3.99 and I loved this one. Very tortured. Not lighthearted or fluffy. Poor Gabriel.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, tortured men!  Love Kev, Atunah!!  Just love him.  Also Zachary, in Where Dreams Begin by LK, was wonderfully tortured...And we've spoke of Derek Craven many times.  Oh, and I know a lot of people who thought Cam and Daisy would get together after that kiss in Devil in Winter! I'd read about the next book, so I knew he wasn't her hero...BTW...I thought they should have named Cam's book A Man For All Seasons!

Christina Dodd's Remington from One Kiss From You was a scrumptiously tormented hero! 

Another tortured soul would be John from Julia Quinn's Dancing at Midnight. That book and To Sir Phillip with Love probably had her darkest men.


----------



## ceciliagray

When Cam didn't end up in Daisy's book, I just assumed he was forgotten so it was the BEST SURPRISE ever to see him with his own book. I'm really excited to dig into it over this long, upcoming weekend.  And you guys have me even more excited with the recommendations - here's hoping to loving the whole series.

I love Kleypas' historicals but I also love her Sugar Daddy contemporary book. Hot stuff!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah, can you post the series order for the Lisa Kleypas books ( "Mine till midnight" is one of them). Sounds like another great series.

Thanks a Bunch!

I'm saving my pennies to get all of the Pennyroyal Green series books. I don't like starting a series until I have them all ready on my Kindle. Then I'll have to read the Kleypas books everyone is talking about! Yay!


----------



## Atunah

Some of her series

Hathaways
1. Mine Till Midnight (2007)
2. Seduce Me At Sunrise (200
3. Tempt Me at Twilight (2009)
4. Married By Morning (2010)
5. Love In The Afternoon (2010)
    

Wallflowers
Again the Magic (2004)
1. Secrets of a Summer Night (2004)
2. It Happened One Autumn (2005)
3. The Devil in Winter (2006)
4. Scandal in Spring (2006)
5. A Wallflower Christmas (200

Bow Street Runners
1. Someone to Watch Over Me (1999)
2. Lady Sophias Lover (2002)
3. Worth Any Price (2003)
  

Gamblers
1. Then Came You (1993)
2. Dreaming of You (1994) *Derek Craven one of my fav Heroes of all time)*


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm saving my pennies to get all of the Pennyroyal Green series books. I don't like starting a series until I have them all ready on my Kindle. Then I'll have to read the Kleypas books everyone is talking about! Yay!


I'm now on the fifth book in the Pennyroyal Green series and am enjoying it. I've liked the couples, and a few of the stories had a bit of a mystery or other "problem" in addition to the romance which makes it better, imo.


----------



## CJArcher

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm now on the fifth book in the Pennyroyal Green series and am enjoying it. I've liked the couples, and a few of the stories had a bit of a mystery or other "problem" in addition to the romance which makes it better, imo.


Romances with a bit of an extra mystery are my fave too. Thanks for recommending these, I'll go look them up and add them to my ever growing TBR pile. If it wasn't a virtual pile it would have toppled long ago


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> What did you think about the shooting scene, Trophywife? I forget which book it is in... *grin*


Lol... it's in the second one.  Not so much mystery in that one, but the humor makes up for it.


----------



## Tess St John

That's too funny, Atunah!!! I didn't know at the time that Cam was starting a whole new series, but he could be the man of my every season!


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, and Gabriel from Scandalous Again...Oh how I love that man. That book and One Kiss From You happen simultaneously...I thought those were probably Christina Dodd's best historicals. Although I also like some of her older ones too.

 

Oh, and I think I've mentioned Throckmorton before...love his book...


----------



## Atunah

I had to go check to see which Dodd's I had read. It's been a while. I read "that scandalous Evening" which is delightful. Heroine sculpting the Hero nekkid and well making him way to small.  . Lack of first hand knowledge that. So of course our Hero had to make sure she got another chance for real this time.  

The other 2 where the first 2 in the Governess series. I remember liking her writing, not sure why I haven't gotten to another one. Sometimes I feel like I am reading through a maze with different ways in and out. So many authors, so little time. 

Going to add the 2 you listed to my TBR list Tess.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just now finished the last book (so far) in the Pennyroyal Green series by Julie Anne Long. I really enjoyed the series and I think the stories got stronger as they went along. Did it seem to anyone else that everything gets resolved a bit quickly? Or maybe once it's resolved, it ends too quickly/abruptly? That said, I've pre-ordered the next due out at the end of December. Many thanks to historical fan enablers for recommending this series!


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I hadn't read That Scandalous Evening...I will check it out!

Have you read off of the Cynster novels I had someone ask me which was my favorite...I'm not sure I can answer that. I LOVED Scandal's Bride and A Rogue's Proposal  and really  was wonderful. And  I loved, probably because of the mystery involved.

I haven't read the new ones she has out in the series, but I did see this one was on sale for $1.99, but I think it's a short story...


----------



## Atunah

Found this freebie by Sabrina Jeffries 

not sure if that is a mistake, it is Simon and Schuster after all. But it lists a full file so its not just chapters.

T.L, let me go through my notes on that book and get back to you on that. I know what you mean and I had similar issues. I still gave it a 5 for other reasons. I suggest continue on in the book. It wasn't easy to read for me.

eta: never mind about the Sabrina Jeffries, its only 524 locations and in the cover that is completely different inside the file it says exclusive short story. They omit that little nugget on the cover at Amazon. Ugh. Nowhere did it say anything and the file is over 700 kb on the book page. I hate it when they do that. In the product descriptions it says a Simon and Schuster ebook. Sorry, no, a short story is not a book, its a short story. Grumbles. I need more tea.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished reading _And Only to Deceive_ by Tasha Alexander. Set in the Victoria era, it's mostly a mystery with not so much romance, however, I did find it very engaging. (Perhaps there's a promise of future romance?) I like the main character, Lady Emily, the setting, the mystery/suspense. Being fortunate enough to have traveled a bit, it was fun having a mental picture of some of the places mentioned: Berkeley Square, Great Russell Street, Hyde Park, etc. Haven't been to Santorini yet, but now would love to go! I'm going to continue on with the series for a bit -- there are a total of 6 stories so far.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I have not read Flowers from the Storm, but I did go read the prologue...I'm like you...didn't care for it at all...

Trophywife...Glad you found a story you enjoy and with so many more too from the author.

I pulled down When He Was Wicked Epilogue yesterday and read it...I really liked it...I think that book was one of my favorites of the Bridgerton series...I think they all have epilogues now...they sell for $1.99. Not sure how many more I'll buy, but I loved that one...I think Violet (the mom) needs a man!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_***friendly reminder -- we're in the Book CORNER so ask that authors not suggest their own books as this would be self-promotion and not permitted outside the Book Bazaar.  Thanks.***_


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm a huge fan of the Georgette Heyer books and I saw that they have most of them, now, on the kindle. Which is a HUGE relief to me since some of my copies (notably "Venetia" and "Faro's Daughter") have completely worn out. I've managed to replace most of the ones I love the most.

"Faro's Daughter" has possibly the funniest scene I've ever read in my life where the hero is tied up in the basement, and...LOL I won't ruin it, but I totally recommend that book. It is a RIOT! I can't resist a good romance that makes me laugh, too.


----------



## Atunah

I'll have to read Faro's Daughter soon then. I only discovered Heyer fairly recently and so far loved every one I read, but I did have some issues with Grand Sophie. I loved Venetia, Frederica, The Devils cup and the prequel to that one was pretty good too, These old shades. 

Oh, I also floved the Black Sheep. What a un-Hero in that one  

I adore it if there is humor in a Historical Romance, but I do also love the tortured kind. I love them all. So I tend to mix them up a bit. As long as I don't get the sugar over dose, I stay away from the super sweet stuff. Garwood is about as sugary as I can do  

I am always amazed that Heyer wrote so many books and started so young. What talent.


----------



## Atunah

There seems to be a 4.99 sale going on across different big publishers. Pocket Books (Simon Schuster) and Bantam (Random House) are some I am seeing. Ballantine is another I noticed. Most of these books are usually 7.99 or 6.99. Best way I found to find them is to use the ereaderiq.com advanced search and select romance-historical then set the price from 4.99-4.99 and exclude public domain. Then you get all the 4.99 listed. Not all are those on sale, but many are. Sabrina Jeffries, Teresa Medeiros etc. 

Some good names along the sale.


----------



## ceciliagray

Tess St John said:


> I pulled down When He Was Wicked Epilogue yesterday and read it...I really liked it...I think that book was one of my favorites of the Bridgerton series...I think they all have epilogues now...they sell for $1.99. Not sure how many more I'll buy, but I loved that one...I think Violet (the mom) needs a man!


OMG!!!! I DID NOT KNOW THIS!!!!
GOLDMINE!!!!

But wait...I'm nervous - are they GOOD? I really liked how each book ended - and When He Was Wicked is actually one of my favorites of the series - are the epilogues good?? ARGH!


----------



## Tess St John

I really liked the one from When He Was Wicked...you should pull down the excerpt and see if it's anything you want to read...that's what I did first!


----------



## CJArcher

Tess St John said:


> I really liked the one from When He Was Wicked...you should pull down the excerpt and see if it's anything you want to read...that's what I did first!


Good idea, off to do that now.



Amy Corwin said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Georgette Heyer books and I saw that they have most of them, now, on the kindle. Which is a HUGE relief to me since some of my copies (notably "Venetia" and "Faro's Daughter") have completely worn out. I've managed to replace most of the ones I love the most.
> 
> "Faro's Daughter" has possibly the funniest scene I've ever read in my life where the hero is tied up in the basement, and...LOL I won't ruin it, but I totally recommend that book. It is a RIOT! I can't resist a good romance that makes me laugh, too.


I haven't read Faro's Daughter but now I definitely want to. That scene sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## Bubastes

Hi there! :waves shyly:

This is my first post on the Kindle boards and this topic immediately drew my attention because I'm a newbie historical romance fan. I'll have to plow through the whole thread to check out recommendations, but so far I'm a big fan of Lisa Kleypas and Sherry Thomas. I want to read some Georgette Heyer, but I don't know where to start! Can't wait to discover more books to read.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

HELLO!!! >vigorously waves back< 

Welcome. This is a great thread to check on daily... there's always good finds & great people to chat with. Thanks to this board my TBR pile is gi-normous!

Hope you jump in with both feet to the historical romances. Do you have a favorite time period and/or location?



Bubastes said:


> Hi there! :waves shyly:
> 
> This is my first post on the Kindle boards and this topic immediately drew my attention because I'm a newbie historical romance fan. I'll have to plow through the whole thread to check out recommendations, but so far I'm a big fan of Lisa Kleypas and Sherry Thomas. I want to read some Georgette Heyer, but I don't know where to start! Can't wait to discover more books to read.


----------



## Atunah

Hi Bubastes. Always nice to see more of us HR fans checking in. 

As to Heyer, I have only read a few by hers, but my first one was Venetia. I picked that one first as I have heard much about the Hero in that book. Demerel. Some called him their first romance hero. I really loved that book, its fantastic. I also loved Frederica. 

You'll find a bunch of recommendations already in this thread. And we keep posting.   I am pretty sure we have repeated ourselfs at some point, brain ain't what it used to be  . But I am never afraid to keep talking about books I liked. Again and again  

You picked a heavy hitter to start with. Lisa Kleypas is sublime. Also I suggest Mary Balogh, Mary Jo Putney as prolific ones to dabble in. They have an extensive backlist. 

I really liked the Sherry Thomas I read. I still have 2 that I bought since they are on sale by her, but haven't gotten to them yet. I am still stuck in my "everything available at once at the ebook library" marathon


----------



## Bubastes

cork_dork_mom said:


> HELLO!!! >vigorously waves back<
> 
> Welcome. This is a great thread to check on daily... there's always good finds & great people to chat with. Thanks to this board my TBR pile is gi-normous!
> 
> Hope you jump in with both feet to the historical romances. Do you have a favorite time period and/or location?


So far, I really like Regencies, but I'm still exploring. Full disclosure: I'm a writer as well as a reader, and my writing group buddy Marguerite Butler was my "gateway drug" to historical romance. She and I write for the same small e-publisher (Musa), and I read all three of her books in her Mad Hatterlys series before she submitted them. After I read her books, I tore through the historical romance section at the bookstore and Amazon to continue getting my fix. Since I also read lots of other genres, adding historical romance to the mix made my TBR pile even worse! I swear, if it weren't for my Kindle, I wouldn't have anywhere to sit in my apartment.

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! I look forward to exploring the Kindle Boards.


----------



## Atunah

I have over 2000 books right now on my TBR list, or how I call it my bucket list. The list keeps growing as new books keep getting released. I am trying to read all that before I die. I might make it, unless this puny human life span gets in my way that is  
I am going to put in my Will I want my fully loaded Kindle thrown in with me. You just never know  . 

I love Regency's . I like all kinds of Historicals, but Regency time has a special place for me. The rakes, the Lordlings, the dresses, the classes. I also love Georgian times. Something about a Hero in powdered wig, lace, high heels.  . Only real men can pull of wearing lace and the lovely colored waist coats. Better even if they have their own long hair powdered. Yummy. 


eta: I just ordered a Fire and I named him Derek Craven


----------



## Bubastes

Wigs, lace, and high heels? Hmmm...intriguing!

Which reminds me: can anyone recommend historical romances where music plays a major role? I love classical music and would love to read books where that kind of music is the "pop" music of its day. Thanks!


----------



## ceciliagray

Bubastes said:


> I want to read some Georgette Heyer, but I don't know where to start! Can't wait to discover more books to read.


The Grand Sophy is just DARLING!!!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Welcome, Bubastes! Don't be shy...we're not a shy bunch! As you can tell by your welcome! 

My idea of heaven will include my kindle too, Atunah...I don't have as many as your bucket list, but I'm working on it! LOL. Derek Craven, huh?  Love it!

I've got to read the Heyer I got a while back...I think I'm hedging, there's been quite a build up and I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Candee15

After reading Rosemary Rogers and Kathleen Woodiwiss books a million years ago (and loving them), I sort of went the contemporary reading route. NOW, however, I am falling in love wih historical romance novels all over again. I am half way through Lisa Kleypas' Wallflower series and know I am going to fly through all her books.

My question is: I know I started with a FABULOUS author...BUT...who would YOU consider to be on parr writing/story wise or at least in your list of favorites? I want to have a nice cushy TBR pile going in my Kindle.

Thank you, thank you for any input!

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Let me see if I can come up with a quick list. I am sure I will have to update as I will forget
No particular order, just as they jump into my brain. 

Elizabeth Hoyt. Highly recommend her. Loved all of her books. 
Anne Gracie
Sarah MacLean
Mary Balogh
Courtney Milan
Julie Anne Long, especially the Penny Royal Series. 
Meredith Duran
Jennifer Ashley - Highland Pleasure series
Laura Lee Guhrke
Gaelen Foley
Connie Brockway
Adele Ashworth
Julia Quinn
Marsha Canham
Anne Stuart
Mary Jo Putney


Ok, thats it for now  . I was only listing those names that I have read a few books by and that they were 5 stars on my shelfs. I have many other authors I like, but I haven't read as much of them yet. I'll add if I forgot someone. I am sure I did.  

After Kleypas I would take on Elizabeth Hoyt and see how you like her.


----------



## Candee15

Atunah said:


> Let me see if I can come up with a quick list. I am sure I will have to update as I will forget
> No particular order, just as they jump into my brain.
> 
> Elizabeth Hoyt. Highly recommend her. Loved all of her books.
> Anne Gracie
> Sarah MacLean
> Mary Balogh
> Courtney Milan
> Julie Anne Long, especially the Penny Royal Series.
> Meredith Duran
> Jennifer Ashley - Highland Pleasure series
> Laura Lee Guhrke
> Gaelen Foley
> Connie Brockway
> Adele Ashworth
> Julia Quinn
> Marsha Canham
> Anne Stuart
> Mary Jo Putney
> 
> Ok, thats it for now . I was only listing those names that I have read a few books by and that they were 5 stars on my shelfs. I have many other authors I like, but I haven't read as much of them yet. I'll add if I forgot someone. I am sure I did.
> 
> After Kleypas I would take on Elizabeth Hoyt and see how you like her.


Thank you soooooooooooooo much. I highly respect your opinion as I've been following what an avid reader you are! I will check out all the authors you've mentioned!!!!

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Anytime  . I am sure the list will grow, once the other HR fans check in. I always love seeing others favorite authors. That is how I discovered some on my list. Lists everywhere. I live by lists


----------



## Candee15

Atunah said:


> Anytime . I am sure the list will grow, once the other HR fans check in. I always love seeing others favorite authors. That is how I discovered some on my list. Lists everywhere. I live by lists


I live by lists, too, so I'm really happy adding to my book lists.


----------



## cagnes

Great list Atunah! A few of my favorites to add to the list...

Johanna Lindsey
Judith McNaught
Christina Dodd
Barbara Samuel

For historical westerns....
Jodi Thomas
Maggie Osborne
Lorraine Heath


----------



## Candee15

cagnes said:


> Great list Atunah! A few of my favorites to add to the list...
> 
> Johanna Lindsey
> Judith McNaught
> Christina Dodd
> Barbara Samuel
> 
> For historical westerns....
> Jodi Thomas
> Maggie Osborne
> Lorraine Heath


Hi, Christine,

The only ones on your list I've read have been Paradise by Judith McNaught and Barbara Samuels' contemporary books. Thank you for the great addditions!

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Note for those of you that have Prime. 

I must noticed that my pre order of "The other guy's bride" by Connie Brockway, which is the sequel to As you Desire, will be a free read with Prime. It comes out on the 22nd. I just cancelled my preorder and this book will be my once a month prime lending book for December  

Then I looked at Alexis Harrington has 2 coming out, also on Montlake Romance and those too will be under prime lending. 

I wonder if Amazon will have more or all of their imprints on prime.


----------



## Tess St John

Goodness, I'm late to this, but what great lists of HR writers! I also suggest Julie Garwood's historicals...

Hope everyone has a super weekend including lots of reading time!


----------



## Candee15

Tess St John said:


> Goodness, I'm late to this, but what great lists of HR writers! I also suggest Julie Garwood's historicals...
> 
> Hope everyone has a super weekend including lots of reading time!


So far the only Julie Garwood book I have read is A Knight in Shining Armor, but I loved that story!


----------



## cagnes

Candee15 said:


> So far the only Julie Garwood book I have read is A Knight in Shining Armor, but I loved that story!


A Knight in Shining Armor is by Jude Deveraux. It's on my trb list, but I haven't read anything by Jude Deveraux yet. So far I've read a few of Julie Garwood's stand alone novels as well as the Lairds' Fiancees & Highlands' Lairds series.... loved every one of them!


----------



## Atunah

I read Knight is Shining Armour. I loathed it enough that I'll never touch another Deveraux. I just can't trust that author now. That is all I can say without giving spoilers.

It was one of the first books I read on my Kindle back in 2008. Man I got some good deals on books then. I went through my list the other day and I paid so much less for every book. Even the "regular" prized ones. Like some Julie Anne Long I got for 5-6. That was the normal price then. Until that darn Agency hit, then suddenly everything was 7.99+ no matter how old the book.

I just finished 2 Maya Rodale and I liked them very much. 
 

Its a series about 4 women writers. They write for a gossip news paper.  Mostly about the naughty doings of the ton.


----------



## Candee15

cagnes said:


> A Knight in Shining Armor is by Jude Deveraux. It's on my trb list, but I haven't read anything by Jude Deveraux yet. So far I've read a few of Julie Garwood's stand alone novels as well as the Lairds' Fiancees & Highlands' Lairds series.... loved every one of them!


OMG! Of course! I know A Knight in Shining Armor was written by Jude Deveraux. I was definitely wayyyyy too tired when I posted last night. I am soooooooo sorry for that error. I read the book many, many, many years ago, but I still remember liking it a lot. I do know certain books are enjoyable or not in my life depending WHERE I am in my life, what is happening to me or around me, etc. In other words, my mood or frame of mind can affect my opinions about a book. That is also what I love about reading and why I particularly like HEA books. Books are very much a part of me.


----------



## Stephanie Draven

I love historical romance! I'm a big Julia Quinn and Sarah MacLean fan


----------



## Tess St John

LOVE Julia Quinn!!! I reread *Splendid*...I think that was her first release...the other day. Absolutely love me some Alex!!


----------



## drenee

Starting this one today. 
deb


----------



## Tess St John

I'm jealous, drenee!! Jealous of you reading it for the first time!


----------



## cagnes

drenee said:


> Starting this one today.
> deb


LOVE the Bridgerton series!


----------



## wordsmithjts

I've never gotten into Historical Romance but I'd like to check it out. Anyone recommend anything good?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wordsmithjts said:


> I've never gotten into Historical Romance but I'd like to check it out. Anyone recommend anything good?


 Well. . . .you might start with the first 46 pages of this thread.


----------



## LilianaHart

I love historical romances. I would give anything for Judith McNaught to come out with a new historical. No one tells a story like she does. I also love Julie Garwood, Julia Quinn, Johanna Lindsey, Anna Campbell, Christina Dodd, and Diana Gabaldon (does she count as historical romance?). Though I will admit that Julia Quinn is probably my favorite. I love the Bridgertons. Sigh...now I'm going to have to go reread The Duke and I when I should be making pies for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tess St John

worsmithjts...if I had to recommend only one historical, I would suggest a book by Lisa Kleypas or Julia Quinn. But I think people's tastes come into play...Julia writes a bit more whimsical (although some of her characters are dark), and Lisa writes a bit more dark and brooding (but she definitely has humor in there too). This is my opinion, of course. Others may think differently.

Maybe pick from these of Lisa's (they are either stand alones or the first of a series:     

Or these of Julia's:   

Also, this novella has a story by both the authors and you can maybe choose which one you'd like to read after reading this...


----------



## drenee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .you might start with the first 46 pages of this thread.


hahahaha
deb


----------



## Atunah

I just noticed the price dropped on this pre order. I had to cancel my pre order at 7.99 and re order it at 4.99 to reflect that. That is the second time I have had to do that.



Its the latest in the Penny Royal series, coming out December 27th.

Here is another pre order that went from 7.99 to 6.99. Had to cancel and re order that one also. 


Now I am going through the rest of my pre order list.

Pre order from 7.99 to 4.99. Same procedure 
Blame It on Bath: The Truth About the Duke

and this one from 7.99 to 4.99
A Rogue By Any Other Name: The First Rule of Scoundrels (Fallen Angels)

I suggest everyone checks their pre orders.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just noticed the price dropped on this pre order. I had to cancel my pre order at 7.99 and re order it at 4.99 to reflect that. That is the second time I have had to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the latest in the Penny Royal series, coming out December 27th.


Thanks for posting this! That one was on order for me. I think that if the price lowers, you are supposed to automatically get the lower price, but I have no idea how that works, so I'm happy to make certain by cancelling and reordering. Good catch!


----------



## Tess St John

Haven't gotten to read any during the holiday!! (but have been loving my time with the family).

Anyone been reading?  If so, what?  Maybe I can live vicariously through one of you!


----------



## Bubastes

Tess St John said:


> Haven't gotten to read any during the holiday!! (but have been loving my time with the family).
> 
> Anyone been reading? If so, what? Maybe I can live vicariously through one of you!


Bummer on not having time to read! I'm reading PLAYING WITH FIRE by Kimberly Nee (link in my signature). I just started it last night and had to force myself to stop and get some sleep.


----------



## cagnes

I like reading a good highlander romance every now & then. Just finished up with Julianne MacLean's Highlander Trilogy & really enjoyed it!

  

Also read the prequel short story, didn't enjoy it as much as the others though...


----------



## Atunah

I am glad to hear that Cagnes. I been wanting to read that Trilogy and I read that prequel and didn't like it a whole lot. But I keep hearing good stuff about the Trilogy.

Poor Tess 
I read over the Holiday  
and then I read 

So that I can prime lend the sequel to it 

And I am halfway trough 

We have quiet Holidays which I like. Just the 2 of us. My family is all in Germany and whats left of his is in another state. I don't mind quiet. So I got to read a lot. Hubby just got back last week from a South American business trip so he has been off and he finally gets to enjoy his hobby of Ham Radio a bit. 
I made Turkey in the bag, from frozen to oven. Love that thing. Make it every year. No fuss no muss. 

Its also gotten colder and rain some, best weather for cuddling and reading. And watching Tennis 
I always hole up for Thanksgiving. You couldn't pay me enough to drive in the city when everyone is out there crazy shopping. Yikes. .


----------



## Atunah

This is on sale for 1.99. Her first and I really liked that one.


This is only .99 cents


----------



## chipotle

I've gotten away from HR for a while as I tend to do but now I'm back. I just finished the Lisa Kleypas Stokehurst series and am now thinking of Mary Balogh. Which book or series by her do you all recommend? I've already read (and enjoyed) the Slightly series and a few of her Christmas books.

Currently on the nook from the library I have waiting to be read Julie Ann Long's The Runaway Duke, Julia Quinn's To Catch an Heiress, Laura Kinsale's The Shadow and the Star, and Lisa Kleypas' Worth Any Price and Only With Your Love. They're all due back this month so I better get reading.


----------



## Atunah

Thats a nice library lineup you got there chipotle.

I'll list you the Baloghs I read and liked a lot, minus the Slightly series. Please excuse any spell errors, I am loaded on wines because of frustration with setting up my roku 

Heartless, The secret pearl, Snow Angel, Dancing with Clara, Dark Angel and Lord Carew which are 1 and 2 in the series, The temporary wife this is really good, Indiscreet the first in the 4 horseman of the apocalypse. 

I am impressed with my typing after 2 glasses of wine


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> I am impressed with my typing after 2 glasses of wine


LOL.

Thanks for everyone telling me what they've read and are reading...I am living through you guys at the moment!


----------



## ashleyjbarnard

I ADORE Jude Morgan, especially Passion, Symphony and An Accomplished Woman. Very literary and passionate.

Ashley


----------



## chipotle

Thanks Atunah! I'll see if I can find any of those at the library's ebook section.

For those of you new to historical romance, you can't go wrong with any of the top 20 in the AAR Top Romances 2010 poll. The poll includes all types of romance but as you can see the historical romances won the most votes. So far I've read 40 of the top 100.

http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm

I wonder when the next AAR poll is? I liked Lord of Scoundrels but I am determined to get Dreaming About You (and Derek Craven!) in the number one slot.


----------



## drenee

I'm reading book two of the Bridgerton series. Loving it!!
deb


----------



## Atunah

I have that author on my list to try T.L, but haven't gotten to it yet. Reviews look good. No Prime lending on that one, its Hatchette, none of the big publishers participate in prime lending.

Connie Brockway's The other guys bride is a Prime lend if you need a suggestion . That one will be my December pick. There isn't a lot of Historical Romance under Prime and a lot is of religious nature. I did mark a few on a Goodreads shelf called Prime lending if you want to look there.

I can't find Cara Elliott at the 2 libraries I belong too either as ebooks. I too hate to spend so much on a unknown to me.

Not sure if you seen this link yet. It all the Prime lending books available and I have them sorted by Romance. As you see there are 362 Romance and only 72 Historicals
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_22?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cn%3A%211000%2Cn%3A23&bbn=1000&ie=UTF8&qid=1322606996&rnid=1000


----------



## Krista D. Ball

/random

I can't explain it, but I get an uncontrollable desire to read Regency Romances every Christmas vacation.

/end random


----------



## Tess St John

Krista...that's a good time for it!


----------



## drenee

Question concerning Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series.  Should I read the epilogues after each book they are named for, or should I wait till the end of the series?  The epilogues were published after the last book in the series.  Suggestions?
deb


----------



## cagnes

drenee said:


> Question concerning Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series. Should I read the epilogues after each book they are named for, or should I wait till the end of the series? The epilogues were published after the last book in the series. Suggestions?
> deb


I read them last & recommend reading the series 1st. I like reading events in sequence & if I'm remembering correctly there may be a few spoilers if you read the epilogue after each book.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I was wondering if there might be spoilers.  
Off to order the next book.  
deb


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Tess St John said:


> Krista...that's a good time for it!


I don't even know why. I don't even read romance the rest of the year.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. when beloved books turn into clutter, its time to let them go. They will bring joy to someone else. That is one advantage of paper books a ebook doesn't have.

Some bargains
1.99 Julia Quinn - first in Bevelstoke series


2.99


0.99 Stephanie Laurens, first in the Cynster series special edition


Free


2.87


----------



## Tess St John

TL, I go through mine every once in a while...I need to get new glasses so I can read the ones I have in my TBR pile and someone else can enjoy them...there are some I will never part with...so I totally understand your exhilaration and your fear!


----------



## Trophywife007

I purged most of my romance paperbacks many years ago.  It's freeing; I felt as if I'd lost weight.  There's so much great stuff out there and if I truly want to read something again, I'll get it on my Kindle.  At least my book collection there doesn't take up any physical space.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I just had to share this with you! 
In a fit of nostalgia I decided to read the Poldar series by Winston Graham. 
I started with  -the first in the series - and was hooked from the start. 
What blew me away was that at the end of the book I noticed it was first published in 1945!!! I had no idea! 
Thinking about it, I can now see that the plotting was a little different - it didnt jump straight in with H/h but with Ross coming back from the wars and discovering his sweetheart was to marry another, but typing this , I can see what awesome tension that set things up with. 
There is one love scene which is emotionally intense but not graphic and the whole book is a wonderous gem.
I'm now reading book two "Demelza" and am so happy to see there are lots in the series.


----------



## Tatiana

Grace Elliot said:


> I just had to share this with you!
> In a fit of nostalgia I decided to read the Poldar series by Winston Graham.
> I started with  -the first in the series - and was hooked from the start.
> What blew me away was that at the end of the book I noticed it was first published in 1945!!! I had no idea!
> Thinking about it, I can now see that the plotting was a little different - it didnt jump straight in with H/h but with Ross coming back from the wars and discovering his sweetheart was to marry another, but typing this , I can see what awesome tension that set things up with.
> There is one love scene which is emotionally intense but not graphic and the whole book is a wonderous gem.
> I'm now reading book two "Demelza" and am so happy to see there are lots in the series.


I love the Poldark series. I have them in pb and first read them 30 years ago. In the new year I'm going to replace them with a Kindle edition.


----------



## cagnes

The Poldark series looks good, as well as the TV series. I checked my parish library & the have seasons 1 & 2 available on DVD... just put in a request for season 1!


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, wow...another author to check out!!  Love it!  Thanks!


----------



## Miriam Minger

jljarvis said:


> Ive never read Poldark, but I loved the TV series. You've inspired me to go read the books.


I loved the Poldark series!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Never heard of Poldark. I really like that cover. Yes, that is just what I need, more authors to add to my gigantic TBR pile 

Someone better hurry up with their invention of longer life.

Some bargain stuff
Miranda Neville - first in a series
2.99, down from 7.99


2.28


I am reading  right now, the first in the Malory series. Library ebook.

I had only read 2 Johanna Lindseys before, Prisoner of my desire, which is an odd one.  The other was "Man of my Dreams" I gave it 5 stars, but I don't really remember it. I guess that comes from reading 150 books a year. .

Happy reading everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

The Poldark series is wonderful both as text and the British TV adaptation.  See it if you can.
The entire series is available in Kindle:
Book 1: Ross Poldark
Book 2: Demelza
Book 3: Jeremy Poldark
Book 4: Warleggan (Poldark Saga)
Book 5: The Black Moon: Book 5 (Poldark Saga)
Book 6: The Four Swans: A Novel of Cornwall, 1795-1797
Book 7: The Angry Tide: Cornwall - As the 18th Century Ebbs (Poldark Saga)
Book 8: The Stranger from the Sea (Poldark)
Book 9: The Miller's Dance (Poldark Saga)
Book 10: Loving Cup (Poldark Saga)
Book 11: The Twisted Sword
Book 12: Bella Poldark (The Poldark Saga)

Just sayin.....


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, should I read the books first or hunt down the TV series. Those kind of TV productions are right up my alley. I am addicted to the british made stuff. Maybe I'll do book 1 and then decide. 
I don't recall hearing about or seeing that series on TV back in Germany. Or my brain has turned to a sieve.  

I think I am slowly working down on my library ebook checkout pile so I can finally pick other stuff. From now on I'll be adding holds slowly.  

eta: I am only seeing the first 3 on Kindle. Funny, I just checked on Netlfix and the series is in my top 10 recommended there  . And its streaming, yay.


----------



## geoffthomas

Atunah said:


> Hmmm, should I read the books first or hunt down the TV series. Those kind of TV productions are right up my alley. I am addicted to the british made stuff. Maybe I'll do book 1 and then decide.
> I don't recall hearing about or seeing that series on TV back in Germany. Or my brain has turned to a sieve.
> 
> I think I am slowly working down on my library ebook checkout pile so I can finally pick other stuff. From now on I'll be adding holds slowly.
> 
> eta: I am only seeing the first 3 on Kindle. Funny, I just checked on Netlfix and the series is in my top 10 recommended there . And its streaming, yay.


The series, produced by BBC in 1975-1977 time frame, starred Robin Ellis, Angharad Rees, Clive Francis, Jill Townsend - among others.
I was in England at that time, so I saw all of the episodes. But I understand that it was shown in this country in a much abbreviated version. The original had a lot of "character development" (talking) so most Americans would not have enjoyed it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Poldark series was a "Masterpiece Theatre" series (with Alistair Cooke) in the US during the 70's. . . . .our whole family watched it together. . . .that and "Upstairs, Downstairs".


----------



## drenee

I wish the Poldark series was available on Audible.  I, strangely enough, prefer to listen to the British readers.  
I ordered the first book.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## chipotle

From the Romantic Times Awards Nominees and Winners for 2011:

Historical Romance of the Year

NEVER A GENTLEMAN
Eileen Dreyer, FOREVER, (April 2011)

TAKEN BY THE PRINCE
Christina Dodd, SIGNET SELECT, (April 2011)

AN AFFAIR WITHOUT END
Candace Camp, POCKET STAR, (April 2011)

NOWHERE NEAR RESPECTABLE
Mary Jo Putney, ZEBRA, (May 2011)

ELEVEN SCANDALS TO START TO WIN A DUKE'S HEART
Sarah MacLean, AVON, (May 2011)

WHEN PASSION RULES
Johanna Lindsey, GALLERY, (June 2011)

BY HIS MAJESTY'S GRACE
Jennifer Blake, MIRA, (August 2011)

UNCLAIMED
Courtney Milan, HQN, (October 2011)

BOND OF PASSION
Bertrice Small, NAL, (October 2011)

LADY SOPHIE'S CHRISTMAS WISH
Grace Burrowes, SOURCEBOOKS, (October 2011)

THE NORSE KING'S DAUGHTER
Sandra Hill, AVON, (October 2011)

THE BLACK HAWK
Joanna Bourne, BERKLEY SENSATION, (November 2011)

There are a zillion more categories of winners including Regency HRs, most innovative HRs, Historical Love and Laughter, Contemporary, Paranormal, etc here -

http://www.rtbookreviews.com/rt-awards/nominees-and-winners?award_type=book

Of that big long list I've only read two of the contemporaries.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for posting that. I have a subscription to the magazine so I assume it will be in the next issue. 

I'll have to compare the books to see what I read. I am usually behind these new releases as I have this obsession with reading earlier books in a series first and it seems like almost every book is written as part of some series. 

I loved Eleven Scandals by Maclean, its on my favorites shelf. I haven't read Unclaimed yet by Milan, but I read all the other books by her. Unclaimed is still in my TBR pile. I also am still behind on the Grace Burrowes books, but I loved the first one. 
I  have read 2 of Jennifer Blake, its a trilogy so I think I read that one, unless its the 3rd which I haven't yet. 

I always love browsing these end of year lists to add more stuff to my ever growing list.  

I keep reading about Eileen Dreyer so I'll get to her eventually. Still have to read Joanna Bourne, but the Hawk is the 4th in the series so I have a long way to go before I get to that one. 

I don't read a lot of contempo stuff so I don't think I read anything there. 

Off to browse the link. 

I just finished a PNR I read since I like to mix it up and now I am going to read my November Prime lending book finally which is a HQ historical. I have Decembers already picked out so there is enough time. But another library lend just became available so it messes with my planned reading order.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I don't know if I'm falling into a disinterested rut or what, but I'm 35% through "Velvet embrace" and I have to force myself to sit down & read it. I have yet to figure out what the story is supposed to be. Has anyone read this & is it worth sticking with? Probably doesn't help that I have a really bad cold and it's hard to hold onto a thought anyway.


----------



## Atunah

Velvet embrace by Nicole Jordan? I haven't read that one yet. That is one of those older backlists re released. I get in those ruts too sometimes where I have to slog through a book. Sometimes I just don't feel right, sometimes its just the book. 

I have noticed that sometimes after reading fairly recent historicals, when I then go and read one of those older backlists, they don't always flow for me. I find different writing styles and plots and such between the older and the newer stuff. Sometimes is pretty jarring. 

Maybe just put it down a bit and just read something else. Sorry you have a cold.   Sometimes when I am sick I just get my mind into a story. I get tired and my mind starts wandering. 

Hope you feel better soon. Re read one of your all time favorites, that sometimes works. Or watch something like a Jane Austen production, works for me


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks, Atunah... I think I'll do just that - step away from the book and try something else. Haven't even picked up my Kindle in days which is so unlike me. Definite sign I'm not up to par. 

Someone recommended the Sarah Booth Delaney series by Carolyn Haines so maybe I'll give those a try. If I step away from the romances for awhile then come back they seem to be more enjoyable.


----------



## Grace Elliot

geoffthomas said:


> The series, produced by BBC in 1975-1977 time frame, starred Robin Ellis, Angharad Rees, Clive Francis, Jill Townsend - among others.
> I was in England at that time, so I saw all of the episodes. But I understand that it was shown in this country in a much abbreviated version. The original had a lot of "character development" (talking) so most Americans would not have enjoyed it.


Wow! That is a good memory or did you look it up. 
I have a vague recollection of Poldark being on the TV - it caused a big stir in the UK at the time but my Mum was vaguely disapproving and it got labelled as 'not suitable' for young eyes (I was little at the time) - not sure why. It must be Robin Ellis who played Ross (the same actor appeared in an episode of Fawlty Towers - some trivia for you!) and even though I hardly saw the TV show, I suspect he was superbly cast. The description of Ross and his mannerisms in the book, keep conjuring up shadows of the actor - which isnt bad for something I didnt really watch over 30 years ago. 
Now I'm off to look on You Tube....


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm looking for a historical romance recommendation. (Ha!  )

Seriously, I'm looking for a specific kind. I'm looking for a Georgian period (regency is ok, or outliner of earlier) that is well-researched. I don't want women locked up in attics, I don't want men who are jerks and sleeping around with everyone during the book, I don't need the hero educating the female on the names of her body parts...I just want a book that's accurate, doesn't assume everyone in the regency acted exactly the same/shopped the same/all dampened their dresses. I just a story that, for once, doesn't make me roll my eyes. I don't care if they have sex outside of marriage, I don't care if frocks get ripped, I just want to enjoy the story.

Everyone suggested Heyer to me. I tried reading Faro's something or another and found it unbelievably dull. So I'm willing to try another one that's better than that one.

So, hivemind: help me out for my annual Georgian readathon. last years resulted in me throwing a book into the fireplace and screaming "men who lock women in attics are not sexy."


----------



## jabeard

Heyer's The Talisman Ring is a fun mystery/romance.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

jabeard said:


> Heyer's The Talisman Ring is a fun mystery/romance.


Ooo a mystery?!?! Ok, I could dig that. Do any women get locked in the attic? I'm not jiggy with that.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope you're better soon, Cork-a-dork mom.

Krista...I'm hesitant, because I'm not sure exactly what you want, but maybe try the excerpts of Lisa Kleypas's  or  The women aren't virgins and the men are faithful...and no one gets locked in the attic.


----------



## jabeard

Krista D. Ball said:


> Ooo a mystery?!?! Ok, I could dig that. Do any women get locked in the attic? I'm not jiggy with that.


I don't remember any attics. It's been a few years though.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Tess St John said:


> Krista...I'm hesitant, because I'm not sure exactly what you want, but maybe try the excerpts of Lisa Kleypas's  or  The women aren't virgins and the men are faithful...and no one gets locked in the attic.


I might like those! Ok thanks! That's three with no attics.

Two more suggestions? I like to take 2-3 days and just do nothing but drink wine and read romances in front of the fire  It's a yearly tradition.


----------



## Atunah

I love the Georgian time period, I just have a hard time finding a lot of books from there. Plus, I never made any notes over the years to mark the books that are from that period, so I'll have to dig a bit. 

I know I loved Heartless by Mary Balogh. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a ebook of it yet. 
Don't recall any attics. . Its one of my favorites. The hero is a very manly dandy   And or course he is a bit tortured. 

I'll look on the goodread shelfs of others too see what else I read that is from there.


----------



## chipotle

Krista, All About Romance has a handy dandy search engine of 6500 romance novel reviews at the link below. Just type in Georgian for time setting.

http://www.likesbooks.com/cgi-bin/searchReviews.pl

I haven't read that many Georgians but I read and liked the Raven Prince by Elizabeth Hoyt which reminded me quite a bit of Jane Eyre. The Raven Prince also made the top ten in the AAR Top 100 Romances poll of readers.

http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm

Also, in the Raven Prince there are no attics and the hero is tortured (and scarred) but not really a jerk.


----------



## Trophywife007

chipotle said:


> Krista, All About Romance has a handy dandy search engine of 6500 romance novel reviews at the link below. Just type in Georgian for time setting.
> 
> http://www.likesbooks.com/cgi-bin/searchReviews.pl
> 
> I haven't read that many Georgians but I read and liked the Raven Prince by Elizabeth Hoyt which reminded me quite a bit of Jane Eyre. The Raven Prince also made the top ten in the AAR Top 100 Romances poll of readers.
> 
> http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm
> 
> Also, in the Raven Prince there are no attics and the hero is tortured (and scarred) but not really a jerk.


I just read Raven Prince (got it from that list) and was thinking it would fit the "Georgian" bill. I don't know if it's what Krista is looking for, but I enjoyed it. Another one from the top 100 list I just finished was "Lord Perfect" by Loretta Chase which I also enjoyed. I don't recall if it was a Regency or not but I'll probably be reading the others in the Carsington series. Enjoyable reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***gentle reminder:  here in the book Corner self promotion is not permitted, sorry.  ***


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I love the Georgian time period, I just have a hard time finding a lot of books from there. Plus, I never made any notes over the years to mark the books that are from that period, so I'll have to dig a bit.
> 
> I know I loved Heartless by Mary Balogh. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a ebook of it yet.
> Don't recall any attics. . Its one of my favorites. The hero is a very manly dandy  And or course he is a bit tortured.
> 
> I'll look on the goodread shelfs of others too see what else I read that is from there.


Yeah, I'm really against the forced imprisonment of women as a form of foreplay. I'm old-fashion like that 

Heartless by Mary Balogh, huh? I can pick up a paperback if it's still in print. If you think of a really solid Georgian book, please let me know.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> ***gentle reminder: here in the book Corner self promotion is not permitted, sorry.  ***


Someone was self-promoting? I must have missed it. Dang. I always miss the fun stuff.



 Krista D. Ball said:


> Yeah, I'm really against the forced imprisonment of women as a form of foreplay. I'm old-fashion like that


I can't remember ever having read a historical in which forced imprisonment was part of the "romance". Apparently I've lived a sheltered life. Can you name some titles? I'm curious. I do know what you mean as far as rape/forced sex goes. I seem to remember reading a story an eon ago involving that... maybe a Kathleen Woodiwiss title Not terribly romantic, imo! I think the genre (hopefully) has advanced since then.


----------



## Lyndl

The Masqueraders is a Georgette Heyer that's slightly different to the others.  There's a bit of a twist in the tale, it's one of my favourite Heyers.  ( Cotillion is my all-time fave,  Faro's daughter was probably the one I liked the least) 

Barbara Metzger is quite prolific, but it's a long time since I read her so can't think of which ones to recommend off the top of my head.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Lyndl said:


> The Masqueraders is a Georgette Heyer that's slightly different to the others. There's a bit of a twist in the tale, it's one of my favourite Heyers. ( Cotillion is my all-time fave, Faro's daughter was probably the one I liked the least)


If you liked it the least, too, then perhaps I might like the other one. Thanks!


----------



## lea_owens

I still love the Georgette Heyer novels - These Old Shades remains one of my favourite historical romances: http://www.amazon.com/These-Old-Shades-ebook/dp/B004PGNGSI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323417122&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trophywife007 said:


> Someone was self-promoting? I must have missed it. Dang. I always miss the fun stuff.
> 
> I can't remember ever having read a historical in which forced imprisonment was part of the "romance". Apparently I've lived a sheltered life. Can you name some titles? I'm curious. I do know what you mean as far as rape/forced sex goes. I seem to remember reading a story an eon ago involving that... maybe a Kathleen Woodiwiss title Not terribly romantic, imo! I think the genre (hopefully) has advanced since then.


I believe that was The Wolf and the Dove. The guy captured the castle, raped the daughter right in front of everyone, and then they fell in love. Ick. Turned me right off Kathleen Woodiwiss and I used to like her books.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone gets to enjoy their historicals this weekend!

Historical hugs,
Tess


----------



## lea_owens

I recently had to take an American judge out to dinner (a horse judge who was here in Australia for a state show, not a courtroom judge) and he raved about the Kathleen Woodiwiss book _Shanna_ so much that I just had to get it on my Kindle. I know I'd read it a L...O...N...G time ago but couldn't really remember it. I'm afraid I found the characters so annoying that I wasn't able to finish it this time around. When I find myself thinking, 'Wake up to yourself, you silly twit' to the main character, chances are I'm just not relating to the book as I should. I seem to remember that I liked it the first time I read it, but I just couldn't persist through all the flummery this time around. Maybe I'll open it back up again in a few weeks (thank goodness for Kindle's ability to stay at the last page read!). The romance genre certainly has changed over the past few decades, though I still like most of Georgette Heyer's books.


----------



## djgross

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'm looking for a Georgian period (regency is ok, or outliner of earlier) that is well-researched.


Eloisa James wrote a well-researched five book series, The Desperate Duchesses, set in the Georgian period.

My two favorites in this series:


----------



## Atunah

Yep, got Unraveled too.  . I been waiting for that to pop up. If it had been on pre order, I would have done it that way. I usually go into the store sort by romance-historical and then I sort by new last 30 days. 
I still have to read the one before it though, "Unclaimed". I did read the first and the novella. 

Still working down on my library ebook mountain. I am going to take a break from putting stuff on hold for a while, I need to read some of the stuff I been buying since summer  

I been having some bad headaches so reading has been slow for a few days. 

I think I still have unpacked boxes in my under stairs storage from when I moved from Oklahoma to Texas 11 years ago. . When you look up procrastination in the dictionary, it has my picture next to it.


----------



## Tess St John

TL, dh was in the Air Force and we moved a lot in those days. The boxes can wait! LOL.

Atunah...I hope your headaches ease, dear!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

djgross said:


> Eloisa James wrote a well-researched five book series, The Desperate Duchesses, set in the Georgian period.
> 
> My two favorites in this series:


Interesting...Thanks for that!


----------



## Bubastes

Sherry Thomas posted a Christmas scene here that reminded me why I love her work so much:

http://notanotherromanceblog.blogspot.com/2011/12/on-12th-day-of-christmas-my-true-lord.html


----------



## Trophywife007

I don't know if this has been posted before and I'm not familiar with this author but I found this freebie:

http://www.amazon.com/English-Heiress-Book-One-ebook/dp/B003370JIA/ref=pd_cp_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

The English Heiress by Roberta Gellis

Link maker would only do the $1.49 version, so be careful about which one you get before clicking! It's listed as sensual but not erotic, for those interested.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trophywife007 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before and I'm not familiar with this author but I found this freebie:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/English-Heiress-Book-One-ebook/dp/B003370JIA/ref=pd_cp_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> The English Heiress by Roberta Gellis
> 
> Link maker would only do the $1.49 version, so be careful about which one you get before clicking! It's listed as sensual but not erotic, for those interested.


I read two by Roberta Gellis years ago.

 $11.99 (Kindle Edition)

 $10.39 (Paperback)


----------



## Tess St John

Bubastes...that was a great excerpt!


----------



## Trophywife007

Bubastes said:


> Sherry Thomas posted a Christmas scene here that reminded me why I love her work so much:
> 
> http://notanotherromanceblog.blogspot.com/2011/12/on-12th-day-of-christmas-my-true-lord.html


I just finished her book _Private Arrangements_. She did well in keeping the tension up til the end.


----------



## Tess St John

I have not read Sherry Thomas...I think I need to get one of her books.

It's been quiet here...I hope that means everyone is getting to read a lot!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I have been in such a rut  . My Kindle is sitting on the table next to the couch but for some reason I just haven't been reading. 

I did start "Faith club" by Ranya Idliby. I moderate a senior citizen book club at my library and we're reading this for December. Thought it was appropriate given the holiday season. It'll be interesting what my ladies think because they are of different faiths and very out-spoken. They're not shy about telling me if they like a book or not - which I'm thankful for! So far I'm really enjoying the book. I'm very interested in faith of all kinds.

I went through and weeded my romance collection on the kindle. I must have been in some buying frenzy (most were free... I think  ). Don't know if I'm looking for something specific or what, but most of what I had didn't really sound all that interesting once I actually started reading them. Maybe a break will be good then I can jump back in to some good romance.


----------



## Atunah

I been a big slow for various reasons. Rut, not feeling well, whatever one calls it. I have a couple of PNR's to read next and then I am really looking forward to reading the Highlander Trilogy by Maya Banks. Its been getting great reviews everywhere I look and they have been top selling for quite a while.

The first one I have checked out at the e-library is 


I already put down for hold for the second one as the wait list is like 28 long 
Others I have lined up as already checked out are  love that series.

Then I am also looking forward too 
This apparently has one of my favorite Hero in it. Former prince among the ton injured in war and now blind and lives in despair. Love them tortured ones. 
Its also on sale for only 1.99


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I been a big slow for various reasons. Rut, not feeling well, whatever one calls it...


I hope you feel better soon, Atunah. I also wanted to say that a saw your postings on the sex scenes and sexy vampires threads and thought you were spot on. I didn't join in, mostly because it seems that the OPs have an agenda when they start the thread and no one is going to change their minds, plus, your comments were better than anything I could have come up with. 

BTW, is there a PNR thread like this one for historicals? If so, apparently it's not as active. Just wondering, as I do read a lot in that genre, as well.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

jillmyles said:


> There's a section on Dear Author called "Coming Soon":
> 
> http://dearauthor.com/coming-soon/
> 
> Just click on the month you want.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Atunah. I also wanted to say that a saw your postings on the sex scenes and sexy vampires threads and thought you were spot on. I didn't join in, mostly because it seems that the OPs have an agenda when they start the thread and no one is going to change their minds, plus, your comments were better than anything I could have come up with.
> 
> BTW, is there a PNR thread like this one for historicals? If so, apparently it's not as active. Just wondering, as I do read a lot in that genre, as well.


Wooops, totally missed this post. Yeah, that thread is going in circles, can't fight agendas and windmills that is.

I don't think I have seen a PNR thread here. Go ahead and start one. Best in the Book corner so it stays on track with readers. If they start in the bazaar, they tend to turn into promo threads more often than not.

I am somewhat still new to the PNR but I am reading them in between my historicals. Still trying to find the kind I would like more off. I am only interested though mostly in paranormal romance stuff, some of what I read was also more UF with some romance which is still ok as long as there is some HFN later in the series. I wouldn't mind discussing the stuff that is out there.

I think for me when I read a long stretch of Historicals, lets say regencies, I get a little worn out from all the lordling stuff. But HR is still my first love. I find that PNR is second for me in Romance. I think maybe because again there is much more stuff that can be done there than compared to like Contempo romance. Those are my least favorites. Historical Romance and PNR takes me on this adventure that a contempo never could. I put Time travels in the PNR category and I flove those. It combines the historical with a bit of PNR for me. So its perfect.


----------



## Atunah

I loved this book, its a very tortured Hero
on sale for 99 cents


Others
1.99 Adrienne Basso


1.99 Laura Kinsale


Free Marsha Canham


Free Courtney Milan novella


1.99 Cathy Maxwell


1.99 Johanna Lindsey


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...I LOVED YOURS UNTIL DAWN!  I mean I LOVED it! I read it years ago when I first started with historicals and it's on my keeper shelf. (I also liked her Vampire series...can't remember the name of it right now). I read some other books of hers I didn't care for as much, but I will try another because I loved YUD so much!

TW...I have not seen that thread...I must go check it out. And what is a PNR? Paranormal?


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



Charming new novella from Eloisa James. Well worth the 99 cents.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I had posted this on a different thread but thought some of you might be more familiar. Does anyone remember (and miss) some of Pamela Morsi's earlier romances. They tended to be about small towns but had very "unique" characters. One of the title's was "Courting Miss Hattie". I was surfing yesterday and happened to run across her website and remembered those were still on my keeper shelf.

Tammie


----------



## Atunah

I think I have a couple of Pamela Morsi on my TBR list. Simple Jess is one I see lots of recommendations for on Goodreads. Don't know why I haven't gotten around her yet. Too many books, too many authors, so little time I guess. 

Simple Jess is a 6.99 Kindle book, but holy carp for Courting Miss Hatty its 12.99?  What are they thinking. I won't touch it with a 10 foot pole for that no matter how good it might be. Of course that one is by Random House, what a surprise. The others of hers are published by Jove and much more reasonable.

I have finally slogged through a really bad PNR and started 
I really like it so far, shades of Julie Garwood. I already put the other 2 in the trilogy on hold at the library.

This Lorraine Heath is on sale for 1.99
First in the Rogues and Roses series. For me this one was a solid 4 star. 


Another 1.99 sale.
Listed as #7 in the Bachelor Chronicles. 


1.99 sale
4th in Griffin series


I have noticed more sales by the big 6 lately in the 1.99 and 2.99 range. Not complaining


----------



## cagnes

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I had posted this on a different thread but thought some of you might be more familiar. Does anyone remember (and miss) some of Pamela Morsi's earlier romances. They tended to be about small towns but had very "unique" characters. One of the title's was "Courting Miss Hattie". I was surfing yesterday and happened to run across her website and remembered those were still on my keeper shelf.
> 
> Tammie


I have several of her books on my tbr pile. So far I've only read Garters & really enjoyed it! That book reminded me of Maggie Ossborne's work, which I love!


----------



## Atunah

More sales 

1.99


1.99


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Atunah said:


> I think I have a couple of Pamela Morsi on my TBR list. Simple Jess is one I see lots of recommendations for on Goodreads. Don't know why I haven't gotten around her yet. Too many books, too many authors, so little time I guess.
> 
> Simple Jess is a 6.99 Kindle book, but holy carp for Courting Miss Hatty its 12.99?  What are they thinking. I won't touch it with a 10 foot pole for that no matter how good it might be. Of course that one is by Random House, what a surprise. The others of hers are published by Jove and much more reasonable.
> 
> I have finally slogged through a really bad PNR and started
> I really like it so far, shades of Julie Garwood. I already put the other 2 in the trilogy on hold at the library.
> 
> This Lorraine Heath is on sale for 1.99
> First in the Rogues and Roses series. For me this one was a solid 4 star.
> 
> 
> Another 1.99 sale.
> Listed as #7 in the Bachelor Chronicles.
> 
> 
> 1.99 sale
> 4th in Griffin series
> 
> 
> I have noticed more sales by the big 6 lately in the 1.99 and 2.99 range. Not complaining


I had NO idea the kindle versions of her books were so expensive. Pity I loved Courting Miss Hattie, well I can't think of one that I didn't like. I've not thought about her books in years then I ran across her website and read here little "about me" section and it brought back a lot of memories of her earlier work. I wondered why she changed to contemporaries.. She actually has a new book coming out set in one of her historical towns but it's a contemporary with the decendents of the original book. (Marrying Stone) I think was the old book's name.


----------



## gina1230

I've been reading trying to read Notorious by Katherine Sutcliffe for about a week now and am only on page 30. I don't know whether I'm just not in the right mood or if it's because it's a dtb. I'm going to give it to page 100 before I drop it. I've been 1-clicking some of the books Atunah's been finding so maybe I'll try one of those next.


----------



## Atunah

Sales just keep coming 

Sophie Jordan - Sins of a Wicked Duke
1.99


Elizabeth Hoyt - Wicked Intentions Highly recommend this one
1.99


Eloisa James - A Duke of her own
1.99


Julia London - The Christmas Secret
1.99


Tracy Anne Warren - At the Duke's Pleasure
1.99


Julia Quinn - The lost Duke of Wyndham
1.99


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thanks for the recommendations, Atunah - now to see if they are on sale in the UK as well as the US - often what's on special here isnt in the US and vice versa - very frustrating.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, Atunah - now to see if they are on sale in the UK as well as the US - often what's on special here isnt in the US and vice versa - very frustrating.


I hope you get at least some of them on sale. Do you guys get sales there that we in the US don't get?


----------



## Tess St John

Great books there, very cheap!!!


----------



## Atunah

Hope everyone had a nice Holiday. Just dropping in quick for some bread crumbs 

Freebie


Highly recommend this Julie Anne Long
99 cents


1.99


1.99


1.99


1.99


----------



## Tess St John

More great books, Atunah!!  Thanks.

I too hope all who celebrate had a great holiday and everyone got to read a bunch! I did not, but I plan to make up for that this week!


----------



## drenee

Finished this one. It was fantastic.

 Getting ready to start this one.

deb


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> I hope you get at least some of them on sale. Do you guys get sales there that we in the US don't get?


Indeed, Amazon US and UK seem to function independantly and are responsible for their own special offers. I always check though because if it's a big publisher, sometimes they will be on offer in both


----------



## Tess St John

I reread WORTH ANY PRICE last night...heavens...I love that book.


----------



## Tess St John

I read a historical today, but didn't really care for it, so I hate to mention which one it was...It was a freebie when I got it, but now it's $7.99...It's one of those older historicals re-released I think...just not my thing.


----------



## LilianaHart

Sigh...I love Julia Quinn. I've been rereading all of Julie Garwood's historicals during the holidays. Comfort reads


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished...



and will likely next read...



since it has received good reviews on this thread. But first, I'll be going in for a little paranormal break.


----------



## drenee

I was sitting at my fiance's sister's house yesterday reading. Several others were watching football, including a friend of his other sister who visits frequently. I overheard her having a conversation where she revealed that she is a writer....of historical romances!!! I looked her up on Fantastic Fiction. She has over 30 books!!! What the heck? Her pen name is Jo Goodman. 
Anyway....here's links to some of her books. I haven't read any yet, but they are next on my list.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, how cool is that. 

I read A Season to be Sinful by Goodman, but that was 2 years ago so I don't remember much  . I did give it 4 stars so I did like it a lot  .


----------



## cagnes

That is cool drenee!   I haven't read any of her books yet either, but I do have a few on my tbr pile.


----------



## gina1230

That's pretty exciting.  I haven't read her yet either, but I have several of her books on my to read list.  Think I'll start with A Season To Be Sinful.


----------



## Tess St John

A very happy new year to all of you!

derenee...very cool!


----------



## Adele Ward

I love Affinity by Sarah Waters. One of my all time favourite books.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Oh wow, how cool is that.
> 
> I read A Season to be Sinful by Goodman, but that was 2 years ago so I don't remember much . I did give it 4 stars so I did like it a lot .


In the description for this one she's compared to Amanda Quick, so it's going on my wish list for sure.


----------



## mizging

Oh my gosh, how did I miss out on this question.  I read tons and most are historical romance in the western sub genre.  If it has "savage" in the title, I've no doubt read it.  I love all of Amanda Baker and Cassie Edwards stuff, and they're the inspiration behind me becoming an author. 

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Atunah

I am trying so hard in this new year to read more. Well more than I did before that is.  Why? Because I am so way behind on books that I either pre ordered or bought to read. I am slowly getting to the end of my elibrary mountain and I am so looking forward to reading some of those new releases. Well some of them have been out now a few months, that is how much I am behind. 

And of course the pre orders keep coming starting this new year 
These are the January ones I just got
 Love Anne Gracie, some authors are auto buys this way for me. Until I don't like their stuff anymore. 
 This one is the 4th in a series and I loved the first three, so I had pre ordered it as soon as it came out.

I still have to read the stuff from last year like the last 2 Courtney Milans, Loretta Chase new series start.

Here are some of those I have already and need to still read. I need more days in the months.  These are just pre order thingies. 
                

And that is just part of the list, and only stuff I got on pre order. I don't even want to list all the sale books I bought over summer and fall and all the back list stuff  

I need help 

But I have to say the covers just look lovely, don't they? Look at all the pretty dresses. I guess that is the trend now as those books are all new and newish.


----------



## Gayle

drenee said:


> I was sitting at my fiance's sister's house yesterday reading. Several others were watching football, including a friend of his other sister who visits frequently. I overheard her having a conversation where she revealed that she is a writer....of historical romances!!! I looked her up on Fantastic Fiction. She has over 30 books!!! What the heck? Her pen name is Jo Goodman.
> Anyway....here's links to some of her books. I haven't read any yet, but they are next on my list.


I read Marry Me last year and enjoyed it a lot. It was a freebie when I got it. Then I realized that it was the second book in a series of two. I read that book and enjoyed it as well. I haven't read any of her other books, but I've definitely put her on my list of authors to read.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Adele Ward said:


> I love Affinity by Sarah Waters. One of my all time favourite books.


I adore Sarah Waters work - especially the earlier books like Fingersmith and Tipping the Velvet - I wouldnt describe them as HR, more historicals with lesbian love interest, but they are awesome reads. What a fantastic author.


----------



## CJArcher

Look at all those pretty dresses in Atunah's post! They look gorgeous, and it shows how alike HR covers are - not a bad thing at all when they look so beautiful.

I love Anne Gracie too and her new one has been getting some great reviews. It's definitely going on my TBR list.


----------



## Tess St John

I do love all the covers Atunah listed, my only problem is the girl's faces...I don't see any men's faces...I would rather see men's faces. But maybe that's just me.

I am currently reading MARRY ME, but am only on the first chapter, but enjoying the play between the brother and sister.

Atunah, I wish you luck catching up, dear. I've almost caught up on my purchased ebooks, so I should be buying more soon. I still have a physical TBR pile, but my eyes are just too unkind...I just can't read them without much strain.


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> Am I the only one here who would love to just take a day and go try on ball gowns and bridal gowns? Completely off topic here... but I adore beautiful gowns.


I am with you whenever you want to go. I am waiting for this release just because the dress on the cover caught my eye and is gorgeous!


----------



## Grace Elliot

The gowns are gorgeous - a little bit of artistic license if they are RR - very flouncy and full for the regency. 
Just saying....


----------



## Atunah

I just finished this one and gave it 5 stars. I got it as a prime lend, but its on sale for $0.99 right now


I actually love this cover too, the colors and everything works.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I just finished this one and gave it 5 stars. I got it as a prime lend, but its on sale for $0.99 right now
> 
> 
> I actually love this cover too, the colors and everything works.


Me too, it was my Dec prime lend & also a 5 star read... loved it!


----------



## chipotle

Here's my favorite HR cover. Now looking at it up close, the house looks a bit haunted which makes sense if it is St. Vincent's estate. LOL While I do like the covers with the pretty dresses, I think I like covers without people even better.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Now that looks like the setting for a good ghost story. Yea, I'm shallow ... I'll read a book if the cover catches my eye.

I don't mind the covers with people but they never seem to match my idea of what the characters look like.



chipotle said:


> Here's my favorite HR cover. Now looking at it up close, the house looks a bit haunted which makes sense if it is St. Vincent's estate. LOL While I do like the covers with the pretty dresses, I think I like covers without people even better.


----------



## Tess St John

Chipolte...I totally agree...I've never been pulled toward books with people on the cover...I like to make my own image of them as I read, but I'm not sure that's the norm...

AND I absolutely LOVE Devil in Winter...One of my favorite all time books! I usually don't really like women characters for some reason, but Evie was just perfect for Sebastian!!!


----------



## Atunah

Was one of my favorites too. I had no idea how Kleypas could save that character of Sebastian after what he did in the last book.  
But give him just the right heroine and magic. I too sometimes have issues with connecting to the heroines. I think for me its I prefer those like Evie. 

I cannot stand the banshee screaching over the top super girly type heroines. I don't know if I am describing this right. I don't like when they whine and whine and cry and manipulate. Gone with the Wind is a perfect example of one of those. Cannot stand the book or the movie as I can't stand the so called heroine. I don't mind them strong and feisty, I don't mind them bookish and shy, I don't mind them downtrotten abused little orphan, but I can't stand it when they screech and whine.  

Its one of those, I know it when I see it. Or read it. 

Evie just had such quiet strength, so likable. I think its easier for a writer to make a hero likable to me than a heroine. I guess I am harder on my sex.  

I think its also why I have issues with contemporary romances and why I don't do chick lit stuff at all. Too much whining and shopping and shoes and all that stuff that drives me batty. 

We get them all in historicals and I think having the bookish, the smart ones makes for especially interesting reading because of the limitations put on women in the past. 

Right now I am slogging through a long contempo and I cannot wait to get to the next historical. I guess I keep thinking I have to break it up a bit and read other stuff in between so I don't get burned out. But it seems like everytime I do, I look forward the whole time for the next historical book. 

When I read Kleypas Wallflower series, I really tried to savor them and read them slow as I knew reading them it was something special and hard to find the like. I will re read them again one day, but for me it isn't the same than that first read when you just know you are in for one of those fantastic reads. *sigh. She has the best heroes. And thankfully, I have always loved her heroines too. When that happens, its magic.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I have a question about historical accuracy...

I just finished reading "Romancing the Countess" by Ashley March. It was so-so. 

What tripped me up was a couple of "F Bombs" thrown in. I wasn't offended, I'm just wondering if that word was even used in Regency England. The sad part was that it really didn't add anything to the story. It's as if the author thought "Oh! I need to quickly steam up the story & nothing heats up a scene that the F Bomb!"


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I'm so with you there. I do hate whiny women...in real life and even more so in books. 

Cork-a-dork mom...From what I can find on the internet, the F word is old English, recorded from the 15th Century. It was spoken more that written!


----------



## Atunah

I think though the f word back then was used more to be literal. As in the act of. While now its also used as a curse word I guess. In german the f word is also literal, the act of. Its a different f word, but still the same  

I read that book in question and I loved it. I do remember the f words, but like a lot of other stuff I can let it slide. I would draw the line at zippers and such if they should appear


----------



## yomamma

Atunah, I saw you read The Iron Duke the other day. Did you like it? I loved it (and the sequel). My mom liked the first book but not the second.


----------



## Atunah

jillmyles said:


> Atunah, I saw you read The Iron Duke the other day. Did you like it? I loved it (and the sequel). My mom liked the first book but not the second.


That one was interesting. My first "steampunk" if you will. I was missing a bit more details though on the steam ships and such. I had a little hard time imagining those with the description. 
I would have liked to get more of a feel for it there. I totally loved though the alternate aspect of England and the invaders and the result of the occupation.

But I did like it a lot, very different. Although the Hero is of the typical alpha variety, which I don't mind .
I will read the next one also.


----------



## Jen Black

My favourites - Sarah Dunant, Suzannah Dunn, Robert Lowe, Shirley McKay, C J Sansom! They're maybe on the verge of historical fiction but they have romance in them, and for more in the pure historical romance line - Mary Balogh, Louise Allen, Heyer, Gabaldon, Lindsay Townsend, and if I may add my own name - Jen Black! I read far more than I write, and I'm always on the lookout for historicals I haven't already read in a lifetime of reading them, so all these wonderful names are great for me now I've got my Kindle this Christmas!


----------



## yomamma

Atunah said:


> That one was interesting. My first "steampunk" if you will. I was missing a bit more details though on the steam ships and such. I had a little hard time imagining those with the description.
> I would have liked to get more of a feel for it there. I totally loved though the alternate aspect of England and the invaders and the result of the occupation.
> 
> But I did like it a lot, very different. Although the Hero is of the typical alpha variety, which I don't mind .
> I will read the next one also.


I understand! I read it twice and let my imagination fill in the blanks, heh. The second one is more of a traveling adventure. I really enjoyed the novella in the anthology too - it was very pirate oriented and they wer on a sailing ship, not an airship.


----------



## Atunah

I'll definitely read the 2nd one as I was intrigued by the hero.

Found a sale item today, they have been a bit more sparse lately. 
2.99


----------



## tamaraheiner

Have you ever read Sara Eden? She writes Regency romances, and they are fantastic. She's also very funny.


----------



## Atunah

I think I heard that one recommended a while back, but I looked at the books and they are 9.99 on Kindle. Way to overpriced for me. Heck, the big dames of romance and their new releases don't cost that much. 

They sound good but I notice some on goodreads shelf them under Christianity and clean. So I assume they are like Christian fiction? Subgenre LDS it looks like according to the lists on Goodreads.  Might explain the price, lots of those roam around the 9.99 mark. 

Might also explain that despite the books having a lot of reviews and me reading 1000's of HR, I never heard of them.


----------



## tamaraheiner

They're a clean read, but not Christian. And yeah, the ebook is pricey. I have some paperbacks and they were about the same price.


----------



## Atunah

tamaraheiner said:


> They're a clean read, but not Christian. And yeah, the ebook is pricey. I have some paperbacks and they were about the same price.


Ah thanks. Wonder why folks add them to the LDS lists and shelfs then. Who knows. But yeah, that price is just way up there. Especially for genre. And they been out for a few years too, or some of them. 
If they ever come down I might give them a sample try.

eta: Ok so I checked on Amazon and people there are also tagging them as LDS.

Well duh, I should have looked at the publisher, its Covenant Publishing which is a christian (LDS) publisher, so I would definitely shelf them under christian. Not that there is anything wrong with that for those that like that, but I do stay away from that. But now at least I know why the tagging and lists and shelfs on the book sites.


----------



## Jen Black

I remember Dictionaries of Slang in UK libraries which claimed that the F word goes back to Anglo-Saxon England and possibly beyond in the vernacular. The word is mentioned in a Scottish  satire in 1535, and there is evidence of a certain John le Fukker who lived in 1278. But it wasn't usuallly included in writing done by Monks and clerics and you can see why!


----------



## Atunah

Sometimes I would love to time travel back to to observe. Not actually being there seen, like invisible with a door at my back I can run through at any time that is  . Although I guess living for a short while wouldn't be too bad. We are spoiled now. 

I grew up with no running warm water and I had to lug the firewood into the house every night after work to heat up everything. I boiled water on the stove so I could take a warm shower with a bucket as it took 1 hour to heat the tank with the fire wood. 
Other option were ice cold shower in the morning at below zero temps  .
So I think I could handle a while without any modern amenities, I think  .  I think I would miss painkillers, but I guess there is always ale and whatever else nasty stuff they drank.  

Now I might miss my teas. That might be a deal breaker. 

So much stuff that wasn't written down we can only guess at. But then we have more left for our imaginations.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'd like to be part of a wealthy family that all they worry about is the latest fashion & what ball they're going to. And to catch the eye of a wealthy, handsome lord would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Atunah

Of the scoundrel and rakish variety with a heart of gold, right?


----------



## Tess St John

I'm pretty sure I'd have died if I lived back then...I was a sickly kid!

But I wouldn't mind being that fly on the wall and watching the festivities!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> Of the scoundrel and rakish variety with a heart of gold, right?


Most certainly!  And of course he would be filthy rich, too.


----------



## Tess St John

I reread . I absolutely loved Rose (the four year old)in that story! The first time I read the book--when after overhearing her mother and her attendant--she asks Zachary why he slept with two women at one time, I swear I laughed out loud!


----------



## Miriam Minger

What do you think of shapeshifter romance novels?

Miriam Minger


----------



## geniebeanie

Love them mostly in the middle ages.  Guess it had to do with loving Robin Hood, my favorite book ever on medival times.


----------



## Atunah

I still have to read the last in the Julia Grey series. I totally flove that series. Made of awesome. Still one of the best opener in a book ever, the first in the series.

"To say that I met Nicholas Brisbane over my husband's dead body is not entirely accurate. Edward, it should be noted, was still twitching upon the floor."

Once I read that line in the first book, I was hooked 

I finished 3 books lately. 2 of them just so, including the one I just finished and a 4 star.

This one I had borrowed through Lendle  and it was just ok. Too many things bugged me in it and its sad because it could have been a great book

Before that I read  which I liked a lot. Its the 3rd in the series and although I didn't flove it quite as much as the first 2, it was still very well done.

Before that one I had another just ok with  and it made me sad, as I adore Anne Gracie. Her "The Perfect Rake" is one of my alltime favorite books. This one just didn't work for me. I actually couldn't wait for it to end.

So now I am going to read  which I have been keeping and savoring. Its the 3rd in the series and I have loved every single one of Hoyt's books and I read all but the novella. Am I the only one that spreads out the books you just know you will love and you don't want to have read them but anticipate reading them? . I am doing the same with Julie Anne Long's latest and the Courtney Milan's and a few others. Its like I cant wait for them to come out and then I see how long before there is another book by the author and I start sitting on the new releases. 
Weird one that me. 

eta: as to shapeshifter in historicals, I think the only one I read was Soulless, although I am not sure what sub genre that would even be, PNR I guess. I actually personally like it better when PNR's are set in the past. As I don't like contempo stuff as much, but do like sometimes a little Paranormal, Timetravel, fantasy to mix things up, set in historical times I love that. I guess that is why I love time travels where someone goes back, as suppose to coming forward. 
And why are there only certain animals as shapeshifters. What, nobody wants to drool after a duck shifter hero?


----------



## Atunah

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I read about that book on some review site, forgot the name, but she writes humourous reviews about books like that. I was laughing so hard when I read that  

Longhorns, snorts. Don't know whats worst, that or a Duck shifter, or how about a rat. Although I am pretty sure I read a book with rat shifters, but they were not Hero material. 

Pigeons, how about a pigeon hero  . Gosh make me stop. 

And yes, I have been known to read several books in Lora Leighs Breed series. Instead of the mighty purpleheaded schniedelwutz, there are barbs  

Oh dear, too much wine tonight watching Australian Open.


----------



## Atunah

Found some sales

I read this one and it was really good, first in series
$0.99


All 3 books in this trilogy on sale for $1.99. I read and really liked the first 2. Haven't read the 3rd one yet. Medieval.
$1.99


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah. Oh, let me point you in the direction of a non-wolf shape shifting book.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a story here. Once upon a time, whilst browsing the Amazon Romance Forum, this book came up. It features a hero who loses her memory (I think) and falls off a cliff, only to be rescued by seven brothers. Who are shape shifters. They shift into - wait for it - Longhorn bulls. Some of the brothers shift, and the other brothers do not, and the 'human' brothers ride the 'bull' brothers in the rodeo. And cheat. And win.
> 
> Now, I have not read this book. I do not know how good or bad it is (I suspect it is horribly good - as in laugh out loud when you aren't supposed to because the book is sooooo bad.) But I had to mention it.


Oh no you didn't, TL! *giggle* There have been some interesting evenings in chat, haven't there?


----------



## SusanKL

I read the first in Merry Farmer's Noble Hearts series, Loyal Heart, http://www.amazon.com/Loyal-Heart-Noble-Hearts-ebook/dp/B005R4K75W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326806601&sr=8-1and it was excellent. I have to say she surprised me b/c I thought the plot was going in one direction but I recognized a leaning (in myself as I was reading) for it to go another--and _that_'s where we ended up! So I give Farmer major kudos for plot and structure b/c it wasn't obvious at all and it was very satisfying. Anyway, she has a second book out in the series (working on a third) which just came out and while I haven't read it yet, it's definitely on my "to read" list.

She's an indie but from the writing, cover and editing, you'd never know it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the feedback on shapeshifter stories--and yes, mine would definitely be historical/medieval!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie. I read the first one called Lord Sin couple years ago and liked it.


Another freebie. I read 2 of this authors a while back and like them


and another freebie


----------



## Grace Elliot

Reaching for my kindle - thanks for the recommendations! 
I downloaded To Seduce an Earl, but was frustrated that i cant find Lord Scandal on Amazon UK! 
(I've already read the Rose Gordon.) 
thanks! 
G x


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd have died if I lived back then...I was a sickly kid!
> 
> But I wouldn't mind being that fly on the wall and watching the festivities!


It's sobering, isnt it, to wonder how long you would have survived in a different time period. 
If I made it to adulthood (I was very ill as a child) then I would almost certainly have died in childbirth. 
Thank heavens for modern medicine.


----------



## Judy Powell

I read 'The Wolf and the Dove' by Kathleen Woodiwiss for the first time several years ago and every few years I read it again.  My all time favourite romance novel!


----------



## Tess St John

I am so sorry for the women who would have died in childbirth. I was blessed in that department...Well, blessed isn't probably the right term. I was in labor 30 hours with my first child (nowadays they would do a c-section and not let someone be in labor that long--she was face up instead of face down) and only 8 hours with my second. I broke my tailbone delivering both, and since we were in the military at the time, I went through both deliveries without the aid of drugs...BUT my silver lining was that immediately after delivery I was able to move and take a shower!


----------



## Atunah

Well since I spend all of my adult life preventing having to go through childbirth, I would have been screwed then. The things they had to use, to prevent pregnancy make me cringe.  

My sister was in labor for 3 days and by then end they realized she should have had a c section as tghe baby was too big to fit through there, but it was too late by then. Through it had to go  . 
I was 13 at the time and forever cured of any sliver of ever considering going through that. 
(edited to add they were both fine in the end, just a very large baby, 11 pounds. My sister was never able to have any more kids, not that she wanted too after that experience.)

Thankfully I never had that need, ever. I leave that up to others more qualified.

But its kind of sobering, that no matter where we go back in time, its the women that suffered the most.

That is why for me historical novels and historical romances are so different. Although some blend the both well, I am quite content with the fantasy.

I finished "Scandalous Desires" by Elizabeth Hoyt and I was not let down. Mickey O'Connor river pirate extraordinaire . I didn't know how she was going to redeem him, but redeem him she did. I did a lot of quote highlighting in that book, so much so my poor kindle kept locking up. I might have a tad too many collections or maybe books on it.

I am reading a really fun book now. Its not HR in the pure sense as it is Time Travel, but so far almost all time is spend in the past. The Wild West past that is. 

I bought that a while back on a whim. Its part of the Ellora's cave vault of back list re releases.

Half way through I am liking it. I needed a change of pace so I can read my next pure HR. I totally love Time Travels too though, as long as most of the time is spend in the past and not too much magic stuff happens.


----------



## ceciliagray

The f bomb is timeless, apparently!!

I just saw there is a new Eloisa James release! I don't know how I missed it with the chaos of Christmas and everything - has anyone read?

Also, all this talk about Devil in Winter got me thinking- because I loved that book and liked the Wallflower series except for the last one which didn't win me over. I hadn't liked Gaelen Foley's My Wicked Marquess and so didn't read the rest of The Inferno Club (I also hadn't loved the Spice Trilogy even though I am gaga over her earlier work) - but maybe I should have if there's a "Devil in Winter" sitting in the other three books.

Argh, I hate having limited time!

Cecilia


----------



## Atunah

Did you like the others in that series? To wed a wild lord looks to be #4. I haven't read a Jeffries in so long, you remind me to move one up on the list.

eta: duh, I read the first in that series a while back "The Truth about Lord Stoneville". I gave that a 4.

I loved  and I think I'll finish with the 2 sequels in that series first.

I also read the first in the Heiresses school series. . I don't remember it though as with as many books I read and if its been more than a few month, forget about it. .

I do notice though that when a book gets ingrained in my brain, its almost exclusively because I connected to the Hero in the story. The Hero's are usually what I remember. I have a harder time remembering the heroines.


----------



## Jen Black

Ah, so many names here that I don't know, so many new authors to try! Has there ever been a poll anywhere on the boards  that lists the most popular historical romance writers? I would love to look at it!

Jen


----------



## Atunah

I don't know if there are enough of us on the board to make a good representation in a poll. They do polls about best 100 books and such on sites like All Romance.
I would never be able to make my mind up, I like so many different authors and books and new authors get into the game and then there are still so many new to me to be discovered 

A freebie today. I been wanting to read this one and almost bought it the other day. Gets good reviews. So I am happy it popped up today 


More freebie


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebie suggestions, Atunah!

Jen, you might want to watch that 1-click thing...we're all addicts!

ceciliagray, I agree, I need to try an author more than once too...sometimes I will, but other times I just don't...I would hate to be missing out.

Okay...those of you who read  is there any abuse in this book...on the page...I got to the part where the deputy is talking to the runt (who is walking funny) and the deputy asks if runt (who is really a man at 25) if that was his blood he saw on his father's cane...and I had to stop reading...fights I can take...abuse I have issues with...I was having trouble with the story because of the head hopping, but I also loved the hero to this point...can anyone tell me if abuse is all through the book? Thanks.


----------



## Jen Black

Tess - sorry to be so dense, but I don't understand your comment about the one-click thing....
unless you mean it only takes one click to buy a book! I supose that's it! I'm very new with a Kindle, so I've only bought two things so far - and was amazed at how easy it was. Instantly made a rule that I should buy one and read it before I buy another. Whether I'll stick to that is the question!

Jen


----------



## Atunah

I think Tess just means be ware of the one click addiction 

And to help that along I have a freebie 
I posted the book 2 in that series free yesterday, now its book 3


And here is a freebie Western


----------



## Atunah

Glad you liked With this Kiss. I kept seeing it on my Goodreads feed so free was awesome. Might get to it in February.

It sucks about the Annette Blair books. I think all 3 have now gone free at some point, I missed the first one. They are backlists I think aren't they? Why would one not spend the proper time and effort to make sure they are up to standard. It shows complete lack of respect to the readers.
There is another reader that does that I read and is a fantastic storyteller, Kristen Ashley. She does contempo, but the mistakes in the books are atrocious and really distracting, like she put no time or thought into cleaning up her manuscripts. And when me, foreigner, notices that stuff on that level, its really really bad.

Freebie time. This seems to also have some druid stuff, so paranormal, but in medieval time.
Donna Grant - Highland Mist book 1


----------



## Tess St John

Yes, Jen...Atunah's right...I was speaking of my one click addiction to buying kindlebooks!

Thanks for all the freebies, Atunah.

I agree, TL, formatting should be looked at better by the big houses and backlisted authors. I too have had some issues with poorly formatted books.


----------



## LisaBlackwood

A big chuck of my reading used to be historical romance, but I've been more into fantasy the last few years. Maybe I need to go dip my toes into historical again for a change. I like strong, smart female leads and heros that are heros, not some alpha male on a power trip. (There's been a little too much alpha male in the urban/paranomal fantasies lately. IMHO)


----------



## CJArcher

LisaBlackwood said:


> A big chuck of my reading used to be historical romance, but I've been more into fantasy the last few years. Maybe I need to go dip my toes into historical again for a change. I like strong, smart female leads and heros that are heros, not some alpha male on a power trip. (There's been a little too much alpha male in the urban/paranomal fantasies lately. IMHO)


My reading tastes have swung into the fantasy realm lately too, but always historical fantasy not modern. I love anything historical, any time period, paranormal or not. Have you read Juliet Marillier's books? I adore them but they can be heavy going at times.


----------



## cagnes

I loved Juliet Marillier's sevenwaters series!

I just started reading  & I'm enjoying it so far. I thought the 1st book in the series,  was wonderful!


----------



## Atunah

I have had The Tea Rose on my want to read list for a while. One day I'll get around to it 

Found another freebie just popped up.


and a western historical freebie


----------



## JEV

I tend more towards the history part, and if romance is in it, great! (like F. Scott Fitzgerald and Zelda biographies)  but I have enjoyed Garwood.


----------



## Atunah

Freebie time 
This one from Zebra


sale item
$1.99


$1.99


another 1.99. This was on the poll for 100 best romances by All about romance. I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebie notice, Atunah!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> I have had The Tea Rose on my want to read list for a while. One day I'll get around to it
> 
> Found another freebie just popped up.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the freebie notice... this one looked really good so of course I had to go and buy the first two in the series.


----------



## Atunah

Anytime  

I do hope at least some of them are available to you guys outside of the US. 

Ah, they got you cork dork mom.  . I always cringe when I see a freebie or a sale that is like book such and such in the middle of a series.  . They know what they are doing, don't they.


----------



## Atunah

So recently I finished some good books. 
 I really liked this one. A while back I had gotten one of Caroline Linden's books that where published under Zebra and I liked it so much I read the other 2 in that series also. Something about her writing I really like. So I know there is a new Linden out, but I am going to work my way from older to newer. I think this one was even on sale a while back too. That is why I jump on sales that look interesting, even if I don't get to them right away. I will read them eventually.

Then I read  which is part of a series. I wasn't sure about this one as the heroine is Freyja and I didn't like this Bedwyn sister much in the earlier books. I think personality wise Balogh made her the perfect Hero. Like the yin to the yan if you will .

Then I just finished  which is the second in a trilogy. I liked this one a little more than the first one and there is some emotional stuff in there. I can't wait for the 3rd one as at the end it was set up a bit. 
I have gotten all 3 through library e lending.

Now I am reading . I been meaning to read Joanna Bourne's series, but I just kept waffling as to how to read it. There are 2 options apparently, read as they are written, or read in chronological order. I finally decided to go with chronological as I don't like to go backwards later in a series. Goes against my "order" .
So in chronological "The forbidden Rose" is first and in order as written, "The Spymasters Lady" is first. Then there is another one she wrote even way before any of those and supposedly it goes chronological somewhere in spot 5. 
I am not a fan of an author making things so complicated.  . I get it, the muse hits you at some point and you just must write that story. I get it, but it messes with my head people 

And here is a freebie


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks to Atunah & all the other lovely people on this thread, I had *FIVE* books waiting for to download when I got home last night. 

Not a bad thing, you say.... Well, I have to finish a book for the book club I moderate (it's non-fiction so it's not real quick reading) and I've also got TWO Kindle books started.

There are not enough hours in the day, especially when you have to work!


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Thanks to Atunah & all the other lovely people on this thread, I had *FIVE* books waiting for to download when I got home last night.
> 
> Not a bad thing, you say.... Well, I have to finish a book for the book club I moderate (it's non-fiction so it's not real quick reading) and I've also got TWO Kindle books started.
> 
> There are not enough hours in the day, especially when you have to work!


Isn't that the truth. I sneak in reading whenever I can. Breaks, lunches, breakfast. But I prefer reading in longer chunks so Its before and after doing annoying life stuff .


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, I was coming to put The Countess was up for free...Atunah beat me to it!!  You are quick, girl!


----------



## Tess St John

Free today


----------



## SusanKL

I love historical romance. In fact, just today I blogged about it. Would love a comment or take on my suggestion that there is an intrinsic gender distinction (found much less so today in modern times) that contributes to this kind of book's popularity. My hat is off to the people who can write these...I love 'em!

http://susankiernanlewis.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/what-makes-historical-romance-work/


----------



## Jen Black

I'm loving all these examples of historical romances! I've bought three in the last week - hope it'snot the start of an addiction!
Jen


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Tess 

More Freebie


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Jen Black said:


> I'm loving all these examples of historical romances! I've bought three in the last week - hope it'snot the start of an addiction!
> Jen


I'm not sure what the minimum number is to quality as an addiction  but I have to say that if you're going to have an addiction, this is a good one to have


----------



## Atunah

And to help the addictions along 

Freebie
This is suppose to be really good, I bought it a while back but haven't read it yet.


Know nothing of this freebie, or the author


----------



## Lisa_Follett

Ninety-five percent of what I read falls into the historical romance category. For many years, I mainly read books set in the late 1800's in America. Once I discovered Regency romances, I was completely and utterly addicted. I even have an entire shelf of nonfiction books about the Regency period. I also read an occasional Medieval, Georgian, Victorian, or Scottish romance. Once in awhile, I will venture into another time period or genre -usually based on a recommendation, or a need to read something different. 

My mother and grandmother owned a used bookstore when I was a teenager. I spent a lot of time in a big comfy chair in a tiny space packed with books -mostly romances. I have a greater respect and understanding of history because of historical romances.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, thanks so much for the freebies!!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend filled with lots of reading!


----------



## Atunah

Lisa_Follett said:


> Ninety-five percent of what I read falls into the historical romance category. For many years, I mainly read books set in the late 1800's in America. Once I discovered Regency romances, I was completely and utterly addicted. I even have an entire shelf of nonfiction books about the Regency period. I also read an occasional Medieval, Georgian, Victorian, or Scottish romance. Once in awhile, I will venture into another time period or genre -usually based on a recommendation, or a need to read something different.
> 
> My mother and grandmother owned a used bookstore when I was a teenager. I spent a lot of time in a big comfy chair in a tiny space packed with books -mostly romances. I have a greater respect and understanding of history because of historical romances.


Oh how lovely to have had a used book store in the family. I would have been there every day too reading. 
Its funny you saying you love Regency's above all others. I am kind of the same way. Now I read all kinds of historicals, although I always am drawn to Regency's most. Pretty sure they are the majority of the HR I read. I do also love scottish, or georgian is another I love. 
There is just something about regency's that never gets old for me. I do spinkle other times in between to not get worn out on them.

You are so right about historical romances being a great gateway into history. My first romance I read was the Angelique series. In today they wouldn't be written of course like that, but oh the details in them were so vivid, I could almost imagine walking around the stinking Paris underground. For me a kid in a Bavarian village, it all seemed so much bigger than life and exiting.

I will always thank my mom for giving me the books to read.

And I'll second Tess, I hope everyone has a great reading weekend.


----------



## Missy Goodman

Hi all, I'm just going to jump in here! I've been a Historical Romance fan since I was about 12 years old. I started with the Johanna Lindsey and never stopped. She use to be an automatic buy for me but in the last few years either her writing or my taste has changed. Now I only auto buy if there is a Mallory in it. LOVE those Mallory men! Some of the other authors I like are: Lisa Kleypas, Sophia Nash, Katherine Caskie, Pamela Clare, Sabrina Jeffries and Elosia James. Reading back through the posts on this board and seeing all the other great books recommended I think I'm going to have to expand my book budget!


----------



## Atunah

Hi Missy  

I have to supplement some of my reading through the ebook library lending. I am reading and buying more than ever. I always tell my hubby, just be glad I am not into shoes or handbags  

I think I read the first in the Malory. Love only Once I think. I didn't love it, but I want to read more in the series as some of the later ones get better reviews from my goodreads buddies. 

That is a nice list you got there and I am picking up a couple of new names, Caskie and Nash. I don't believe I read either of them yet. 

Just what I need, more authors to add to my lists.  


eta: totally off into weirdness comment to add for me. I just saw a guy on the Golf channel with the coolest name that belongs in a Historical Romance. Renton Laidlaw. Say that 3 times in a row and tell me that isn't a cool Hero name  . Yeah, I am weird


----------



## Missy Goodman

Atunah said:


> I have to supplement some of my reading through the ebook library lending. I am reading and buying more than ever. I always tell my hubby, just be glad I am not into shoes or handbags
> 
> I think I read the first in the Malory. Love only Once I think. I didn't love it, but I want to read more in the series as some of the later ones get better reviews from my goodreads buddies.
> 
> That is a nice list you got there and I am picking up a couple of new names, Caskie and Nash. I don't believe I read either of them yet.
> 
> Just what I need, more authors to add to my lists.
> 
> eta: totally off into weirdness comment to add for me. I just saw a guy on the Golf channel with the coolest name that belongs in a Historical Romance. Renton Laidlaw. Say that 3 times in a row and tell me that isn't a cool Hero name . Yeah, I am weird


Hi! I got my Kindle Fire for Christmas and still figuring all the gadgets and programs out. I will have to check out the library lending. Then I would have more money for handbags, lol. Unfortunately I have an addiction to purses especially Coach.

I would highly recommend both Nash and Caskie and I believe that they both have new books coming out very soon. As for the name Renton Laidlaw...you're not weird I could definitely see that name in a historical.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Great name, Atunah!

There's a newscaster here in our area with the name Ashanti Blaze. First thing that popped in my mind was what a good name for a stripper   !


----------



## Tess St John

Not sure if Atunah already posted these...if so, sorry for the repeats!

This one is a vampire Regency! 



I haven't read these books...


----------



## Atunah

Here is a book on sale that might be fun for the likes of us 

Written by the co founder of SmartBitchesTrashybooks site.

$2.99


----------



## Atunah

The latest in the Maiden Lane series can be pre ordered now on Kindle. 
Thief of Shadows is the 4th and I loved every one in the series by Elizabeth Hoyt

7.99


And yes, I did pre order. . For those who haven't read the earlier books and want too, I suggest not reading reviews and such on this and the last book as stuff happens you don't want to know yet. Just a hint. 
This is one author I am willing to pay the agency price and pre order. I have a short list of those.

Here are a couple of Julia London that are on sale for 3.99, they are usually 7.99
 

I have not read those yet.

Reading had been a bit slow for me this week for various reasons. I think I am also having a bit of a slump. And today I get to declutter and clean the whole place as the idoits at the apartments are doing an inspection sometime tomorrow or the day after.

I have no clue what they want to see. I am extremely private and I can't stand strangers walking around my stuff so I am freaking out. I hate apartment living .
I had just started a pre spring cleaning declutter and I am still in the middle of it. Now I don't know how to clean to make it not look like I live in trash. For me declutter means pulling stuff out of all cubbies, holes, closets and throwing it on a pile and start sorting. It looks horrible for a while until I am through. That is just how I work. 
Now they are throwing that in the middle of it 
And yesterday they finally send someone to unclog my toilet I called in 3 days earlier . I already plunged it by then, what do they think I spend all weekend like that? Ugh, I wish I could find a house. We been looking for a year now.

So not much reading today either. 

I was going to add that I make my own cleaners and I keep thinking of how cleaning was done back in the day. I make my own toilet cleaner, all purpose spray, scrub, disinfectant etc. I can't do chemicals much, can't breathe. Poor women back then must have spend all day scrubbing. Not the ladies of course. 

I guess our problems seem small when I think of what people had to deal with then.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I just finished Anne Gracie's "The Perfect Rake."

For those that are interested my review is below - I'd like to read more of Ms Gracie's books - any recommendations out there?
Thanks,
G x

I loved 'The Perfect Rake but when I started to feel the book was a little overlong - it suggests something isnt quite right. MS Gracie excels at writing great characters - I loved Carradice and Prudence and the humourous banter between them. It was wonderful how Carradice saw his Imp as utterly beautiful and was mystified that others thought her plain - how romantic is that?
Where this book fell down every-so-slightly, was the plot. Whilst there was nothing actually wrong with the plot, at best it was attenuated and at worst a bit thin. If these same characters had been put in a situation of greater tension, this would have easily been a 5 for me. 
That said, I liked Ms Gracie's style enough to seek out more of her books.


----------



## Atunah

Oh I loved the Perfect Rake. Now its been a while I read it so I am a bit blurry. I do remember totally loving the banter at the beginning between the H/h. That was delicious.   Charming I think is a good word to describe it for me. 

I loved the second in the series too, The Perfect Walz. The other one I read and liked by her was an older one, Gallant Waif. 

I recently read The Stolen Princess  and I didn't love that one as much. They are suppose to get better in that series so I'll try another on in the Devil Riders series. 

That is all I read by her so far.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah, what do you use for cleaning? I'm trying to get away from using so many chemicals at home - they're expensive & too harsh on the envrionment.


----------



## Atunah

A set of high quality scrub brushes and sponges and such. Gallons of vinegar, big box of baking soda, essential oils like tea tree, distilled water, liquid soaps, I use Dr. Bronner and Dr. Bronner Sal Suds. I have extremely hard water so I mix my stuff with distilled. 

My disinfecting spray is 16 ounce of water, 2 TB of liquid soap and 1/4 tea spoon of tea tree oil. For all purpose I just put 1 TB (Sal Suds) in a spray bottle of water. It goes a long way. 
The toilet cleaner I mix in a bowl and then pour into an old squirt type shampoo bottle. 
I mix 1/2 cup of liquid soap, I like using Dr. Bronner Peppermint for that one, mix with 2 cups baking soda. With fork to break it up. Then put in 1/4 cup of water and fluff it up nice. Then add 2 TB of white vinegar and whip it. Last I add 1/2 teaspoon of tea tree oil.
It works great with the swab type brushes. 

For a scrub to use on like bathtub and sinks I make a fluff that I put in a large old round cream jar. Its more like a paste, can make it thinner with more water to put in old shampoo bottle.
1 and 2/3 cup of baking soda mix with 1/2 cup of liquid soap. I love the Dr. Bronner Almond for that. Smells so good. Mix it up and add 2 TB of water. Then add 2 TB of vinegar. Always add the vinegar last to any of the recipes. Whip it up and scoop into the jar. Makes a great alternative for soft scrub. 

I also keep a spray off 50/50 vinegar and water in the bathroom to spray right after a shower. Prevents the build up. 

At the sink I always keep a shaker jar of baking soda. They sell them now with the holes, I just refill it when its empty. Spray some all purpose and sprinkle on sink and it cleans everything off. Great for stainless steel sinks and dishes. And cutting boards. 

That should get you started.  

I am pretty sure most of these recipes are from a book called Clean House, Clean Planet. I just wrote down the ones I use the most.

I have some essential oils coming tomorrow, Rosemary, Fir Needle and Lavender. I will be making scented vinegars and baking soda air freshener out of them. I just put some baking soda in a small bowl and put a few drops of oil in it. Or find small boxes at the gift stores and punch holes in it after filling it with same. 

I need to stop now, or I'll keep going.


----------



## lea_owens

I'm going to buy some of the recommendations given out in the past few pages... I do love my old fashioned Georgette Heyer and other regency romances, but some of the ones mentioned here sound delightful. Thanks for the recommendations, everyone!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I LOVED Laura Kinsale's historical romances, but she burned out and didn't write anything for years, finally brought a new novel out in 2010, but nothing since. Flowers From the Storm and For My Lady's Heart are two of my favorite books. 

If any of you know Kinsale's books and could recommend something similar? I also really like a couple of Judith Ivory's a lot, another author who hasn't written anything in years. :| Maybe there's just something the matter with my taste in historical romance ... 

Ruth


----------



## otterific

I am a huge historical romance fan. It's pretty much all I read.


----------



## Atunah

I got that one too T.L.  

There were a few pre-orders that were lowered to 4.99, from its usual 7.99.
Let us know how you like it. It'll be a while before I get to it.


----------



## Atunah

This one was free before and is again, for those that missed it. 


I started reading my January Prime lend yesterday  which has great reviews and is suppose to be fun.

As I am also still reading  I guess I am reading 2 at a time. 
I am about half way through the forbidden rose and I just realized its a bit heavy for at the moment. Very well written, but more on the revolution and spy stuff right now than other stuff. So I am breaking it up with the more fun novel.

I am reading very slow lately. It drives me nuts as I usually get done with a book in 1-2 days. Average of 2 days. When it takes longer I feel like I am lingering and waffling. And then things start to drag.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah!

I know what you mean...I find when I'm feeling well I can read a book really quickly, but when I'm not feeling well, it drags (and I can't read at all when my equilibrium is off or I have a migraine).

I found a few of Stephanie Laurens' books, her spy series, really slow reading (all except this one...I loved this one )

Also, one of Julia Quinn's books was spy related  ...I found it a bit slow too.

But in Christina Dodd's governess series, I really enjoyed this spy story...


----------



## Vicki V Lucas

Check out Virginia Ann Work. She has some good historical fiction books!


----------



## Atunah

Ouch, that author Ms Work reviewed her own books enthusiastically with 5 stars. That is really bad. I can't really tell by the reviews if these are Historical Romances, the blurb reads more like christian historical fiction. 

But yeah, incredible bad form reviewing your own books.


I haven't found any freebies yet today, or sales. Been having a bit of a migraine so reading once again is slow.


----------



## crebel

I am a Victoria Alexander fan, I somehow missed she had a new book out. Thanks TL! Continuing the spy theme we seem to have started, I just finished:



I bought it last September and it just came up in my TBR pile. I loved it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Sorry you feel lousy, Atunah  . It's impossible to read with a headache. Hope you get well quick & back to reading. I always look forward to your recommendations!


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah - so sorry to hear about the migraine. That flat sucks. Feel better soon.
> 
> I read this one last night:
> 
> 
> Definitely going to be checking out other works by this author. I'm pretty sure I have some of her paperbacks. This was good - a solid four stars.


I love the cover of this one. Something about the model appeals to me. I've been hoping someone would recommend it because it looks delightful. Now I can go ahead and buy, buy, buy


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys for the well wishes 

I try to do everything in moderation and with breaks.

I actually pre ordered My Wicked Little Lies by Victoria Alexander. I liked the stuff I read from her in the past and the price was right too. Of course I have yet to get to it. I don't know why the heck I even pre order, when it takes me a while to get to a book. I think its more so I don't forget I really wanted that book, or something like that. 

I also have all 3 of the Shana Galen as the first 2, including the lady spy where on 99 cent special and I think the 3rd just came out too.

Oh and CJ, buy buy buy always makes me feel better, so I say go for it 

eta: Anne Stuart released another oldie but goodie, Yay 
3.99


And this one too is 3.99. I love Anne Stuart, so I am happy for the backlist stuff.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tess St John said:


> I'm just curious.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Lisa Kleypas, but don't see any new historicals on her Sneak Peek page.
> 
> I also love Julia Quinn and she's marrying off one of the Smythe-Smith sisters (the ones that have musicals every year and are so terrible)! Can't wait for that one! (and does anyone else think Mrs. Bridgerton should have gotten a HEA after her kids were married off? I would have loved that.)


I haven't looked through all the comments, but has anyone mentioned Mary Balogh? Great stories. She's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Tess St John

Harriett, yes, we have quite a few Mary Balogh fans!

Atunah, feel better!

Hope everyone reads, reads, reads this weekend. It's rainy and dreary here...so hopefully I'll get to read a lot!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I haven't really found a bad Mary Balogh yet. Thankfully she is also prolific with a large backlist.

Here is a freebie. Looks like a backlist re-release

This too is free and backlist

Don't know anything about this one, says traditional regency, free too


and another freebie, I read one of this authors and I liked it a lot. 


Freebie, don't know anything about this one


Freebie also


and another freebie 


still free


----------



## Harriet Schultz

There are lots of great suggestions here for a romance junkie. Thanks!

Lynn Kurland is another of my favorite. Her books have time travel and delicious men.

Harriet


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Harriet Schultz said:


> There are lots of great suggestions here for a romance junkie. Thanks!
> 
> Lynn Kurland is another of my favorite. Her books have time travel and delicious men.
> 
> Harriet
> 
> I just heard that Brenda Joyce (of Masters of Time fame...another excellent time travel hunk series) has a new book coming out in April.


----------



## yaminatoday.com

The only historical fiction that I ever read and loved was "Gone with the Wind." I like the classics. I mean, I used to read Johanna Lindsey when I was a teenager and stuff, but it was like crack for me and I decided to give it up.

Yamina


----------



## Atunah

Its cold and dreary down here in Texas today, so I'll do some reading and snuggling up with my cat. 

Here is a freebie. 


Happy reading everyone.

eta: T.L, I'll go and see what Medeiros I read. I think I read some, but I can't recall just now.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

"Raven's revenge" looks reallly good but I'm not a Prime Member so the book is $3.99.

Is the Prime Membership worth having?


----------



## Atunah

Raven's Revenge was definitely free when I posted it, I double checked to see my order. Lots of these books now are only free for a day and than go back to the Prime if they are enrolled in that program.

I have Prime, but I don't think I would get it just for the books. I love the shipping with it and then the other perks like streaming and now the books.

If you want that book, I can loan it to you, just pm me a email address and I'll send it right over.  Or whenever you want to read it. Since the authors get a total of 5 free days for the books they put in the program, it might come up free again too at some point.

eta: I can't remember if I posted this bargain before. Is the first in a series, I read the 2nd a long time ago and really liked it a lot. Lots of adventure.

$0.99


----------



## Atunah

Found a couple of more sales.
A Caroline Linden for .99 cents


and a book a totally loved for 4.99. Not super cheap, but a bit less than usual.


And an older after Civil War Historical for 1.99


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks, Atunah for the loan offer. I'd better pass for now as I have a couple of books going right now & my TBR pile is growing faster than I can whittle it down.  

I'm caught in the the evil cycle of having to work to buy books but then not having enough time to read cause I have to work.


----------



## Atunah

Isn't that the truth.  I wouldn't mind being independently wealthy 

I finished my January Prime lend  and it was quite good. Total slapstick comedy. Kind of has to be, or otherwise the heroine would be kill worthy . But there are still emotional moments. 
I think someone somewhere said its like the old days of comedies with Cary Grant and Heburn and such. 
I mean its got jungles, Hero with one eye, natives, rebels, heroine that says "Oh My Gawd" and "That damn Yankee" a lot 

Oh and bugs 

Was just what I needed. Now I am starting  and its the first book by this author. I got it as a library ebook lend.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Isn't that the truth.  I wouldn't mind being independently wealthy
> 
> I finished my January Prime lend  and it was quite good. Total slapstick comedy. Kind of has to be, or otherwise the heroine would be kill worthy . But there are still emotional moments.
> I think someone somewhere said its like the old days of comedies with Cary Grant and Heburn and such.
> I mean its got jungles, Hero with one eye, natives, rebels, heroine that says "Oh My Gawd" and "That d*mn Yankee" a lot
> 
> Oh and bugs
> 
> Was just what I needed. Now I am starting  and its the first book by this author. I got it as a library ebook lend.


.... glad to hear you liked this one, I'm borrowing it for my Feb. Prime loan.

I loved Compromised, as well as everything Kate Noble has out so far... can't wait for her new book!


----------



## Atunah

Hope you like Just a Kiss cagnes. Its a really good one when you want something different. And its in Manila, so that was a new local for me. 

I have literally just started reading Compromised, but I can tell already I am going to like the authors voice. I think sometimes I can tell right away if I can get into a book. I need something sane now after the Jill Barnett.  

Now I have to figure out what to read for me February read. I think I am finally caught up on the Prime months, I been lagging behind, getting the next month basically on the end of the previous. 

I am just not seeing much of a selection for historicals in the Prime lend. A lot of the ones that are in it I already now own as free as its the same program. So if a book is in Prime, it comes up as free anyway at some point, so why use up the prime lend. 
I wish more publishers would participate. I am just glad some of the Harlequin Historicals are in there, they don't even participate on the regular loan feature.


----------



## Tess St John

We've mentioned Teresa Mederios...Love her books...well, most...there's one I didn't really enjoy, but I got over it.

Harriet...it's my crack too, but I can't give it up! I don't want to think of the alternative for me...LOL.


----------



## MichelleR

I WILL pave out some time next week to read:



@Crebel

I think I saw a review of Lord Lady Spy over at SBTB -- I don't think the reviewer liked it too much.  I think it looks fun!


----------



## Atunah

I have had Unraveled sitting in the up next folder, but I still have to read the one before that one first.  

I keep making notes when I sit on my computer and browse and collect recommendations, what to read next and such. Today I collected the pile of notes from all over my desk, trying to sort it all out. 

I have found that my Fire makes a good up next device. I put the books on my favorite shelfs and with the pretty covers, I know pretty much right away why its there and what it is. 

Let me know how you like Unraveled. I do have to read the yellow one first though. See the Un-title escapes me right now, but I know its yellow


----------



## MichelleR

Atunah said:


> I have had Unraveled sitting in the up next folder, but I still have to read the one before that one first.
> 
> I keep making notes when I sit on my computer and browse and collect recommendations, what to read next and such. Today I collected the pile of notes from all over my desk, trying to sort it all out.
> 
> I have found that my Fire makes a good up next device. I put the books on my favorite shelfs and with the pretty covers, I know pretty much right away why its there and what it is.
> 
> Let me know how you like Unraveled. I do have to read the yellow one first though. See the Un-title escapes me right now, but I know its yellow


----------



## crebel

MichelleR said:


> @Crebel
> 
> I think I saw a review of Lord Lady Spy over at SBTB -- I don't think the reviewer liked it too much.  I think it looks fun!


SBTB? I really did think Lord and Lady Spy was completely wonderful. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## MichelleR

LOL, I don't think I can type out the blog name ... Smart "Witches" Trashy Books. I'll look up the review later. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I just finished The Duke is Mine by Eloisa James. It was great that the heroine was less than willowy and that was a big part of her appeal to the hero. A fun read.


----------



## MichelleR

Harriet Schultz said:


> I just finished The Duke is Mine by Eloisa James. It was great that the heroine was less than willowy and that was a big part of her appeal to the hero. A fun read.


Oh, sold!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleR

crebel said:


> SBTB? I really did think Lord and Lady Spy was completely wonderful. Different strokes for different folks!


Here's the review.

Like I said, sounds entertaining to me.


----------



## Atunah

I love SBTB. I laugh everytime I read their site.

Found a freebie
American south 1850 South Carolina


And this one is free again, I read that a while back and liked it a lot


----------



## Grace Elliot

MichelleR said:


> I think I saw a review of Lord Lady Spy over at SBTB -- I don't think the reviewer liked it too much.  I think it looks fun!


I read that review - rated B- over all. 
A great read but with humour and a good plot but some anguisty bits about miscarriages that bothered the reviewer.
Looks a fun read to me and I'll be giving it a go.

Sorry - just re-read your original message. I'm not 100% the review site was SBTB - possibly Fiction Vixen - (slaps foreheard, sorry cant remember)


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Hope you like Just a Kiss cagnes. Its a really good one when you want something different. And its in Manila, so that was a new local for me.
> 
> I have literally just started reading Compromised, but I can tell already I am going to like the authors voice. I think sometimes I can tell right away if I can get into a book. I need something sane now after the Jill Barnett.
> 
> Now I have to figure out what to read for me February read. I think I am finally caught up on the Prime months, I been lagging behind, getting the next month basically on the end of the previous.
> 
> I am just not seeing much of a selection for historicals in the Prime lend. A lot of the ones that are in it I already now own as free as its the same program. So if a book is in Prime, it comes up as free anyway at some point, so why use up the prime lend.
> I wish more publishers would participate. I am just glad some of the Harlequin Historicals are in there, they don't even participate on the regular loan feature.


The historical romance pickings for prime lending are pretty slim!  Like you, I own many of them or have read them or just not interested... I hope that they add more selections before they run out of books I want to borrow.


----------



## MichelleR

Atunah said:


> I love SBTB. I laugh everytime I read their site.


Yep, one of my fave places to visit! I only comment once in a blue moon, but I like any site where people can get as excited (or as frustrated) over a book as I do.


----------



## Atunah

Nice selection of freebies. Make sure you also check the pinned free books thread in the book bazaar, I put a bunch of other romance free titles in there.

    

Unlocked is a Novella and Forever Mine is a prequel novella


----------



## crebel

Atunah, I was reading your post in LTK about pre-orders and I have a question for you. You mentioned publishers listing a pre-order price of $4.99. That is the case of this book we talked about a couple of weeks ago:



My question is, have you gone back to Amazon to check the prices on release? Are they being released at the higher $7.99 price and have you found this to be mostly true of HRs? If so, I will do a lot more pre-ordering when the price is listed at $4.99


----------



## crebel

MichelleR said:


> Here's the review.
> 
> Like I said, sounds entertaining to me.


Thanks for the link! I have heard of SBTB, but hadn't visited the site before. I didn't spend much time looking around while I was there, but would you say most or all of their reviews are that comprehensive? It was a little more "spoilerish" than I like, but well thought out.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Atunah, I was reading your post in LTK about pre-orders and I have a question for you. You mentioned publishers listing a pre-order price of $4.99. That is the case of this book we talked about a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, have you gone back to Amazon to check the prices on release? Are they being released at the higher $7.99 price and have you found this to be mostly true of HRs? If so, I will do a lot more pre-ordering when the price is listed at $4.99


I think I only noticed this 4.99 price thing in the last few months. But what I can tell so far, they stayed at 4.99. But most other books and publishers keep them at 7.99 all the way through. Heck for years sometimes. I think this was HarperCollins Avon line doing this.

She tempts the duke by Lorraine Heath was one of those 4.99 pre orders and its out now since end of January and its still at 4.99. They might be doing this only for the first few months of release. 
I am hoping though of course they are playing with the prices a bit and rethinking the overall pricing of ebooks. Yeah, wishful thinking that. 

If I see one coming up I am interested in for 4.99, I go ahead and preorder. That is 3 dollars less than the usual new release paperback price all these romances have.

I am totally keeping my eyes on this. But so far they stayed at 4.99 after release. I think its only Avon so far doing this. I'll have to double check on that.

I also noticed this debut author by Hatchette and they put a sticker on the cover "Great new author, great new price" and its at 5.99 for preorder in September. 


So I am just very curious about these happenings. Especially from the big 6 that put everything after the Agency at 7.99 no matter if it was brand new or not.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am hoping though of course they are playing with the prices a bit and rethinking the overall pricing of ebooks. Yeah, wishful thinking that.


It also seems to be titles in which the e-book version isn't being released for a month or so after the paperback release.

Interesting, isn't it? I can pre-order and wait an extra month for so for a $3 savings. Thanks for the info, I'll be keeping an eye on it with you.


----------



## MichelleR

crebel said:


> Thanks for the link! I have heard of SBTB, but hadn't visited the site before. I didn't spend much time looking around while I was there, but would you say most or all of their reviews are that comprehensive? It was a little more "spoilerish" than I like, but well thought out.


Yeah, I see it as a different type of review style. It's sort of (mostly) women snarking together, and so sometimes the details are dissected for maximum snark or love. I'd be much more concerned over a review from them than I would be a review from me, for instance. I think a lot of times there it's about venting or rhapsodizing, and being entertaining, than the style you'll see on other blogs or on Amazon. Because the site is genre specific, and romance readers tend to select from the same pool, it's a different dynamic.

A lot of romance readers grew up with them, and love both the good and the cheesy, and that comes through there. I think there've been studies about how people who read romance just tend to read a ton of books. A regular feature there is HABO -- Help a "Witch" Out -- where a reader will tell what they remember about a book, and the community will identify it. And some of these books are Harlequins or that style, and so books that were on the market for a month fifteen or more years ago, but people remember them. So, there's a lot of knowledge there, and a lot of books in common.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> It also seems to be titles in which the e-book version isn't being released for a month or so after the paperback release.
> 
> Interesting, isn't it? I can pre-order and wait an extra month for so for a $3 savings. Thanks for the info, I'll be keeping an eye on it with you.


I checked that Sarah McLean title and both the paperback and the kindle book are out on the 28th of February. I didn't yet check any of the others though.

Not sure how I would feel about the ebook coming out later than the paperback. There were a few they did that with, a week I think. But they charged the same price. I guess to save 3 bucks. But what if its something you really have been waiting for a long time and you can't read paperbacks anymore and they would make you wait a month? 
Hmmm.

The Sarah McLean has some reviews already. Says only available to vine folks right now. I guess they can get the books first. Boy are some of them a tough crowd  Ouch.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I checked that Sarah McLean title and both the paperback and the kindle book are out on the 28th of February. I didn't yet check any of the others though.
> 
> Not sure how I would feel about the ebook coming out later than the paperback. There were a few they did that with, a week I think. But they charged the same price. I guess to save 3 bucks. But what if its something you really have been waiting for a long time and you can't read paperbacks anymore and they would make you wait a month?
> Hmmm.
> 
> The Sarah McLean has some reviews already. Says only available to vine folks right now. I guess they can get the books first. Boy are some of them a tough crowd  Ouch.


I didn't pay attention that the reviews were only from vine reviewers, I think that must have been true of some others I looked at as well. I saw there were reviews prior to the k-edition release and wrongly surmised the paperback was already out.


----------



## Atunah

Some freebies
The Sharon Ihle one sounds interesting as its a half indian heroine, as suppose the usual half indian Hero

 

This one is free, but no reviews and its not even listed on Goodreads. Its set in 18th century Germany, so that is why I am getting it. And there are horses on the cover .


----------



## JimC1946

One of my favorites is Paper Woman: A Mystery of the American Revolution by Suzanne Adair.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebies, Atunah! I can't wait to read the Milan novella!  I've never read anything by her, but have heard good things.


----------



## Atunah

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and got some reading done 

Some freebies


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much, Atunah!  

Raining and cold here...good day to sit inside and read!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

You are awesome Atunah! 
Off to check the freebies out, fingers crossed they are also free in the UK....otherwise about to settle down to read "Darling Strumpet" - about Nell Gwynn.


----------



## Tess St John

T.L. Haddix said:


> What? *gasp*
> 
> Tess.... tsk, tsk, tsk. Get to reading, girl!


Yes, Ma'am!


----------



## Atunah

Freebie time 
I read one of this authors, the first I think and it was a lot of fun. The older style of just over the top men, flouncing ladies and adventures. Backlist release.


And another one, don't know anything about this one. 


*****************************************************

A sale for 1.99.

I read Simply scandalous by this author and really liked that one.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> A sale for 1.99.
> 
> I read Simply scandalous by this author and really liked that one.


If this sounds at all familiar to you, you should check your archives before buying. I already have it on my kindle, but did not have the "You already purchased..." on the product page. I'm guessing the ASIN# has been changed to accomodate a new cover or something.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> If this sounds at all familiar to you, you should check your archives before buying. I already have it on my kindle, but did not have the "You already purchased..." on the product page. I'm guessing the ASIN# has been changed to accomodate a new cover or something.


I hate when they do that. I just checked and I didn't have it yet. I do have the one I mentioned and the Bedding the Baroness, which was the latest I think. They shouldn't change the numbers. Now would that book even still be in the archives if they changed it? Can one pay twice than in that case?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I hate when they do that. I just checked and I didn't have it yet. I do have the one I mentioned and the Bedding the Baroness, which was the latest I think. They shouldn't change the numbers. Now would that book even still be in the archives if they changed it? Can one pay twice than in that case?


Yes, the book you originally bought would still be there and you could buy the "new" one, too. I have had other books that have been updated for corrections, but they still show the "You already purchased..." on the product page - I'm not sure what the difference is with this one. The Product Description shows "Original Edition" and a publications date of July 2009.

Maybe one of our author/readers will be along to explain it to us.


----------



## Atunah

I just had this one as my January Prime read and now its free 


That's the thing about the prime books, seems they all eventually come free at some point. I still haven't picked which one I want for February since I either already own most as freebies, or am not interested.

More free


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I just had this one as my January Prime read and now its free
> 
> 
> That's the thing about the prime books, seems they all eventually come free at some point. I still haven't picked which one I want for February since I either already own most as freebies, or am not interested.
> 
> More free


Figures, I borrowed that one too! Thanks for keeping us updated with the freebies!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yes, thanks Atunah, I find I'm checking this thread every day now for the freebies!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebies, Atunah. 

I'm not sure why the ASIN changed on that book...that's odd and frustrating! I'm sure you could return the book if you bought it and then realized you already had it...


----------



## Nana Malone

I used to read historical all the time, but somehow now I'm more of a contemporary and paranormal reader.  I'd be interested to go back to them a little.  Anyone able to recommend a few good ones?

Nana


----------



## cork_dork_mom

The highlight of my morning is logging onto the boards and going directly to the Historical Romance Fan page...  

...maybe I shouldn't be saying that... pretty sad


----------



## MichelleR

Nah, friends and community have a much broader definition, what with the interwebz. This is a good thread, filled with like-minded people, and the heads-up on bargains.


----------



## Miriam Minger

cork_dork_mom said:


> The highlight of my morning is logging onto the boards and going directly to the Historical Romance Fan page...
> 
> ...maybe I shouldn't be saying that... pretty sad


Not sad at all! It shows a reader with excellent taste. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Saw these free today...not sure if they've been posted before and I have not read them!

Hope everyone has a great Presidents' Day!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I came across this site which lists free// bargain ebooks and they have a historical page. It doesnt seem to be updated that often but will post it all the same in case people are interested. 
G x

http://bargainebookhunter.com/tag/fiction-historical-romance/


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Grace!


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for that site Grace. It does look not to be totally up to date, but its still another source for historical romance. I have a nice bookmark folder just for sites and blogs pertaining to HR. 

I have been a bit out of it last week and I noticed that reading while in a fog of painkillers is kind of funny .

Here is some of what I finished lately. 

This was really really good. Highly recommend this one. Glad I got it from the e-library.


This was pretty good, but holy cow how many horrible tortured things does a hero have to go through in his lifetime. . I mean whatever you can think off, he has the mental scars to show it. It was just a tad much and I like my Hero's tortured.


This was a bit strange. It started out great, then everything that usually happens in a full novel, happened by the midmark. Or so I thought. It kind of dipped off and I stopped reading for a while. I picked it up again and the story picked up again.

I am almost done with  and I really like it. It touches on the issue of Opium use and withdrawal symptoms at a time when it was widely prescribed by doctors without any thought of what it would do. 
Funny as I started reading this one while having pain myself and I was thinking of how happy I am to be living today and not then. Even though doctors still seem to be clueless about stuff 

I haven't decided yet what to read next. As my siggy usually shows what I picked next, I just haven't been in the mood to make my mind up. I still also have to pick a February prime lend. 
I have 100's of books on my Kindle and over 2000 on my to read shelf on Goodreads, and I can't make my mind up 

Hope you guys had some great reads lately too.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm finishing up the Duchess Quartet by Eloisa James. It's ok.... nothing to write home about but I started the series so no matter how crummy it gets I must finish! 

Then onto Swamplandia for my book club...


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, Jo Beverly wrote a story  that dealt with opium addiction and one man's quest to get off and stay off...it was my only Jo Beverly and I didn't dislike it, but I also didn't love it. It was pretty heavy!

Cork-a-dork mom...I learned to stop on series that I don't really love...but it took me years to get to that point...I just love seeing characters from other books and finding out what's going on in their lives!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I SO agree Tess... I feel like a voyeur peeking into other people's windows to see how they're living   but without the fear of getting caught!!

I slogged through the last of the Duchess Quartet. Thank goodness that's over! Now on to some enjoyable reading, in between book club required reading.


----------



## Atunah

I think I finally decided what to get for my February Prime lend. Thin picking. 
I think someone here read this recently, be darned if I can remember who now 



Never read anything by this author so if I like the writing at least there are several of her books on Prime lending so I can always plow through those month by month. If I don't like it, then I am back to being clueless for March's selection. 

As to series reading, I am the same way. I have to of course always read from the beginning, but even if I don't like one, I always think that maybe I like the next one better. All the way to the end. . I have to really not like an authors writing to stop. If I like the author, I just assume its just that book. Slogging through though is never fun. But once I invest my time and brain in characters, I kind of want to know how they get on.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm hoping everyone has tons of time to read this weekend...I will not...so you guys read for me, please!  LOL.


----------



## Atunah

I'll try Tess 

I just finished  and wow it was good. I don't usually like the courtesan trope, but this was different. I had no idea which way it was going. And a virgin Hero that is also different . 
And no spies, for once no spies. .

Now I am starting one that is suppose to be silly fluffy funny 

I am just starting and it might be a funny one. Lord of Lusciousness 

Sometimes I love reading the fluff, when other times I want something a bit deeper with more bite. I love that we can find everything and still live in the past. And in between I like to sprinkle in my time travel romances into the past.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Happy reading 

****************************************

Freebies


----------



## Atunah

Here is the link to the Fyffe freebie. For the Western Historical fans. 
Thanks Adam.


----------



## Ms T

Yes! Johanna Lindsey (I own every book she's written), Amanda Quick, Julie Garwood, Mary Balough and many others.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Ms T said:


> Yes! Johanna Lindsey (I own every book she's written), Amanda Quick, Julie Garwood, Mary Balough and many others.


Johanna Lindsey is my absolute favorite historical romance author--and my inspiration years ago to write historicals. Thanks, Johanna!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Freebies


----------



## Atunah

No freebies that I can see, but here is a sale item.
$1.99, down from 5.99


----------



## Atunah

I pre-ordered that one. Especially at 4.99. I floved the numbers trilogy by MacLean, with the 3rd being my favorite.


----------



## MichelleR

Miriam Minger said:


> Johanna Lindsey is my absolute favorite historical romance author--and my inspiration years ago to write historicals. Thanks, Johanna!
> 
> Miriam Minger


I've always wondered if it was consistently the same author. There was a point, and this is a long time ago now, maybe 20 years or there abouts, where the style seemed to change, and the sex seemed more imaginative, but the plots seemed to be less interesting.

I know this because, er, because, my nanny used to read it to me in the nursery, and not at all because I'm just old enough to have read it first-hand, and as an adult.

Anyhow, I don't in any way know this to be the case, and it could have just been a natural evolution.


----------



## Mary Reed McCall

I do enjoy a reading historical romance. I cut my teeth on "classics" like _Jane Eyre_, then spent my teen years reading Bertrice Small, Arnette Lamb, Julie Garwood, etc. etc., and by the 90's was in love with historical romance by Susan Wiggs, Mary Jo Putney, and Teresa Medeiros among others. I've added many to the list since then (Shana Abe, Julia Quinn, Elizabeth Boyle etc). I just wish my pleasure-reading time wasn't so limited these past few years!


----------



## Atunah

There is never enough reading time in a day Mary, is there. So many books I still want to read and then new ones are being written to add to the pile .

I just finished , the 3rd in the Mackenzie series. I totally adored the first, Lord Ian, the second was pretty good too. I had some issues with this one. Its in between 3 and 4 stars I think. I found it a bit uneven for me. But I can't put my finger on what it is. Others seem to love this one, so maybe its me, who knows. Many times I can't point to what works or doesn't work. I just don't have the words, which is my I only do star ratings on Goodreads and rarely do written reviews. I just wouldn't know how to explain anything. 
I am looking forward though to the next in the series as it is finally Hart's story. Been waiting for that one.

***********************************************

I found a sale. I read this in 2009 and gave it 5 star, I really liked that one. Very sensual. Its the first in a series. 
$1.99


$1.37


post civil war
$1.99


Post Civil War - Sequel to above
$1.99

*********************************
Freebie, I think this has been free before


If I find any other deals or freebies, I'll add them to this post.


----------



## Tess St John

Found some freebies...I don't think these are repeats, but I apologize if they are!

 Is a steampunk.







Be sure to check if they're free when you download! But they are at the time of this posting!

I'm hoping to finish up a historical...but I can't remember the name...that's the only thing I miss about reading on a kindle...it doesn't have the name of the author and book at the top of the page like a book.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Oh my, there are some absolutely great recommendations here. I won't have to restock my Kindle for months to come. I got hooked on historical settings when I sang in the opera. Researching roles snagged me, and now I both read and write historicals. I think I was born a century and a half too late!
Bailey


----------



## LilianaHart

Has anyone tried Joanna Bourne's, Spymaster Series? They're fabulous. I just finished all four over a couple of days. Diana Gabaldon recommended them, so I knew they had to be great. Very intricate plots and the characters continue through all four books.


----------



## Atunah

LilianaHart said:


> Has anyone tried Joanna Bourne's, Spymaster Series? They're fabulous. I just finished all four over a couple of days. Diana Gabaldon recommended them, so I knew they had to be great. Very intricate plots and the characters continue through all four books.


I read The Forbidden Rose recently. I had decided to read that series chronological, rather than as it was written. I don't like going back in time later in a series. 
It was the first by the author I read. I didn't love it. Not sure what it was, can't put my finger on it. I wanted something gritty and more historical when I read it. So that part is not it. I had a hard time connecting with the H/h. It is written very well, but I had a hard time caring a lot. I will read the second in the series to see if I like that one better.

*******************

Adding a freebie. Traditional regency which was published in 1980 first.


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm so excited. This comes out tomorrow.


After waiting what seemed like forever for this one to come out (remember, it was the book I pre-ordered just because I loved the dress on the cover  ), I decided to read it right away rather than 4 months from now when it would reach the top of my TBR pile. I thought it was at least a 4* read and I hope we don't have to wait a year for the next book in the series.

For those of you who like your rogue heroes full of angst and damaged (Atunah, TL, that's you, isn't it?), you will love Michael/Bourne. In reading through the posted reviews (after I finished the book), there are quite a few readers who didn't like Michael's character at all and downgraded the book because of it. I, on the other hand, felt he stayed true to form and loved his journey to the HEA ending.

I will be interested to hear what anyone else thinks. I also enjoyed Sarah MacLean's 9, 10, 11 books and have now added her to my "read anything she writes" list.


----------



## Atunah

You are making me move "A Rogue..." up on my list. I pre ordered that one as soon as I saw it pop up. Seems so long ago now. 

Yes, I do love me some damaged Heroes. I like all kinds of different ones, but a damaged one done well for me can be magical. 
Loved her 9,10, 11 books too, especially 11. Oh how my heart kept breaking for the heroine in that one. 
It is much rarer for me to utterly fall in love with a heroine in a novel. And when I flove both H and h, oh sigh. 

Moving it up on my list.  . I was going to wait a little as like you, the wait for the next will be really hard. 

eta: I checked at the next one in this new series will be out by November. *groans. 
"One good Earl deserves a lover". That title  
It has a bookworm heroine, those can be really good.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> eta: I checked at the next one in this new series will be out by November. *groans.
> "One good Earl deserves a lover". That title
> It has a bookworm heroine, those can be really good.


It isn't really a cliffhanger, but at the end of "A Rogue...", you know who the next couple is and how it's going to start! It sounds excellent. November, you say? @#*##@*!


----------



## otterific

Atunah said:


> Here is the link to the Fyffe freebie. For the Western Historical fans.
> Thanks Adam.


Thanks for posting the freebie by Caroline Fyffe. She is my favorite western romance author.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah...I snagged the regency!


----------



## LilianaHart

Atunah said:


> I read The Forbidden Rose recently. I had decided to read that series chronological, rather than as it was written. I don't like going back in time later in a series.
> It was the first by the author I read. I didn't love it. Not sure what it was, can't put my finger on it. I wanted something gritty and more historical when I read it. So that part is not it. I had a hard time connecting with the H/h. It is written very well, but I had a hard time caring a lot. I will read the second in the series to see if I like that one better.
> 
> *******************
> 
> Adding a freebie. Traditional regency which was published in 1980 first.


That's the weakest of the bunch. The characters develop more as the series goes on and you get to know them better. I read them out of order by publication date, but I'm going back to read them in order because I missed so much the first time.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I read The Forbidden Rose recently. * * * I didn't love it.


I recently picked up The Black Hawk and read it. Even though I knew it was out of order, it came in first in several best of 2011 categories at All About Romance, so I wanted to try it. I did like it, maybe not as much as some, but a lot and so was eager to read the others in the series. However, The Forbidden Rose was the only other one I liked at all. The two with "Spymaster" in the title hit right into something inside me that starts to feel icky when there's coercion involved. Some would say there wasn't that element in these books. I seem to be more sensitive to it than a lot of readers, but I got a good dose of that icky feeling. When a woman is a prisoner and is


Spoiler



drugged, tied, left naked in front of enemies, forced to wear whore's clothes, etc.


, and then falls in love with the one responsible for all those things.... I finished one of those books because of left over good feelings from Black Hawk and abandoned the other pretty early on.

The current blog at AAR has what I thought was an interesting discussion of more obvious examples of coercion and how it seems to be overt and accepted in paranormals:
http://www.likesbooks.com/blog/?p=7865#more-7865

The comments are IMO as interesting as the article even though I don't read anything but the occasional very light paranormal. (I'm such a wuss I had to hold my hand over the picture accompanying this article as I read it because it creeped me out.)


----------



## Atunah

Here, have a hug  

Maybe we'll read the book at the same time. I have to finish one first, not much longer and then I had planned to start the Sarah MacLean one. 

Hope you made it through those storms ok.


----------



## Atunah

So glad you got through it ok, but I am so sorry about your friends and all the people in the area that lost love ones and their homes. I was in the middle of the Central Texas tornado outbreak in 1997 with 20 reported tornados and 27 were killed in Jarrell Texas. I had only been in the US for 2 years at the time and never imagined anything like that. We were at a mobile home park with no place to go. Moved to Oklahoma after that with more tornado's of course. 

I hope you get some moments to unwind and read, to take your mind off all of it, if even just for a little while. The power of a good historical romance. They can take me anywhere, when I most need it.


----------



## Tess St John

Glad you weren't hurt by the storms, TL!

I read the short epilogue to Romancing Mr. Bridgerton this weekend...was good, not super great...there was something lacking in the book for me, and I thought maybe the epilogue might have solidified it the story for me, but that didn't happen. Don't get me wrong I love both characters, I just felt the love between them wasn't quite strong enough...but I still loved the book.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Glad to hear you're o.k. TL! That was so scary to watch on the news, I can't even imagine going through storms like that.

On a different note...

Has anyone been watching "Downton Abbey?" I'm a little late to the party, but oh my! I brought home season 1 from my library and watching the whole season yesterday!    It was AWESOME!!!! You really have to pay attention because the dialog is quick & witty. The costumes are to die for!!

I'm completely hooked - taking season 2 home tonight (may not be such a good idea as company is coming tomorrow & my house isn't quite ready  ).


----------



## cagnes

Also glad to hear you're okay TL!

I love Downtown Abbey! Already having withdrawals, can't wait for season 3! 

Has anyone watched Boardwalk Empire? I'm on the wait list for season 1 & was wondering if it's good.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Well, I did it. I read the Sarah MacLean book. I'm feeling...slightly ambiguous. I enjoyed the book, thought it was very well done,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> up until the point where Bourne suddenly had a change of heart. Like, snap, just like that. I also think he really should have groveled more than he did. His rapid change was just a complete 180 for the character. And I know why it probably happened - publishers, in their _infinite_ wisdom, said "Book's too long. Cut it down."
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm keeping Sarah MacLean on my auto-read list, if not my auto-buy. I'd give it four stars. But it wasn't without issues.


I just finished it and


Spoiler



I agree with you on how it went down. Not just how the change of heart, just that the last 3rd of the book was hurried up. Also the back and forth towards the end got on my nerves a bit. The book started out as a 5 star for me, but the second half was more like a 3.5-4 star.


As to the hero in the book as some reviews thought he was so bad, I guess I read a lot of bad boys as I thought he was barely a kitten . Yeah, an *ss here and there, but really, he had moments of "pang" right from the start.

I loved the ice skating, need more ice skating in books 

It was a 4 star for me. I totally floved her last one 11 scandals..... so it wasn't quite as endearing as that. But the author is a auto buy for me too. I am looking foward to the next story, but I am really looking forward to Chase's story. I have a felling his will be last. 

I hope the club theme though doesn't wear thin on me. Many of those series out there already. But MacLean is a really good writer, so she should be able to make it work, again.

At least there were no spies. . That's my new slogan for a while.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> On a different note...
> 
> Has anyone been watching "Downton Abbey?" I'm a little late to the party, but oh my! I brought home season 1 from my library and watching the whole season yesterday!  It was AWESOME!!!! You really have to pay attention because the dialog is quick & witty. The costumes are to die for!!
> 
> I'm completely hooked - taking season 2 home tonight (may not be such a good idea as company is coming tomorrow & my house isn't quite ready ).


Have you visited this thread yet?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,56065.msg950050.html#msg950050


----------



## crebel

Sounds like we are all pretty much agreed on the Sarah MacLean being a 4* read, but short of a 5* and she is an auto-read author for us, too.

Such good company we keep in this thread! I am currently reading: 

Only about 35% in, but very entertaining, light and funny so far. A bargain at .99 Anybody else read this one?


----------



## Atunah

I am still struggling through Noble Intentions, which is the first in the series. Trouble with Harry is the 3rd I think? I bought all 3 at .99 cents so I will read them all at some point. But the first one, I am a bit worn on the silliness at this point. Maybe Harry and the other in the series are better. 

It did start out better than it went going forward. But it doesn't usually take me this long to finish a book. I been reading it since the 23rd of February  . I read a book in at least 2 days usually.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am still struggling through Noble Intentions, which is the first in the series. Trouble with Harry is the 3rd I think? I bought all 3 at .99 cents so I will read them all at some point. But the first one, I am a bit worn on the silliness at this point. Maybe Harry and the other in the series are better.
> 
> It did start out better than it went going forward. But it doesn't usually take me this long to finish a book. I been reading it since the 23rd of February . I read a book in at least 2 days usually.


Hmm...I'm not sure when I picked it up that I did not realize it was 3rd in a series for which I do not even have the other two! I HATE reading a series out of order! That being said, I think I am in the mood for a "silly" romance. I have laughed while reading this even though some of it is not quite believable (


Spoiler



really, a widower with 5 young children who is a Marquis has no governess or tutors in his employ


?)

If the book finishes as it has started, I will probably go back and get the other two. If nothing else, I need them just to protect my series OCD tendencies from exploding...


----------



## Atunah

Oh no, I am sorry  . I didn't know you didn't know  .

I am the worst of the series OCD patients  

I have Noble Intentions, the 1st still available as a loan, apparently I loaned out Noble Destiny, even though I don't remember. Through Lendle I am sure. Let me know if or when you need Noble Intentions and I'll send it to you, no problem.

Thing is, there are some funny things in Noble intentions. Maybe not laugh out loud, but silly fluffy funny situations. Definitely giggle worthy.  I guess it just got a bit much after a while. The heroine just is such a silly ditzy and the Hero thought he found a sedate wife  . Good for when you just want something totally silly.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> Have you visited this thread yet?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,56065.msg950050.html#msg950050


*AWESOME!!!* Thank you for the link. I'm totally hooked. I wish I could live at Downton Abbey... upstairs!


----------



## Atunah

Some sales today. Looks like Harper Collins is putting some of their stuff on sale. 
I got 7 books for 10 bucks, its like a used book sale around here. . 3 of the DeHart are from a series, so complete. They seem to be in Victorian time so not as frequent time frame and one has a chocolate factory as the theme 

The Robyn DeHart in series (Ladies' Amateur Sleuth Society series) are 
1) A study in scandal, 2) Deliciously Wicked, 3) Tempted at every Turn.

Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Julianne MacLean
$1.99


Karen Ranney
$1.99


Samantha James
$1.99


Sara Bennett
$1.99


Melody Thomas
$1.99


eta: let me add this one by Grace Burrowes. It has been low before, but its low again and I really liked this one a lot
$1.99

***********************************
Some more $2.99 sales
  

************************************
Some more $1.99 sales
     

***************************************

Some more .99 cent deals


----------



## Atunah

Since a couple of us just read Sarah MacLean - A Rogue by any other name, look whats available for pre order. 
The next in the series. . No picture yet, so I am putting the text link up.

One Good Earl Deserves a Lover

Set for November 27th release.

eat: does anyone know if Kindleboards gets the change on a preorder if I use the link?

Its already #13,371 in the Kindle store 

*******************************************

The newest in Julie Anne Long's Pennyroyal is also now available as pre order
A Notorious Countess Confesses: Pennyroyal Green Series
Release October 30th

And the new Gaelen Foley
My Scandalous Viscount
September 25th

And a new Lorraine Heath
Lord of Temptation
also September 25th.

And another preorder, this one at the special price of 5.99 and it looks like a start of a series
Anna Campbell

September 25th

And the new Eloisa James, 4th in the fairytale series
The Ugly Duchess
out August 28th

and the newest in the Spindle Cove series by Caroline Linden
The Way to a Duke's Heart: The Truth About the Duke
Out August 28th.

********************************************************************

I think my work is done for today


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> You know, I am totally torn between sympathizing with these authors because I know how much work goes into these books, and wanting to holler "Can't you people write faster??"


I am not sympathizing. I say, lock them all in a monastery with bread and water and a pen and paper and they don't get out until they write all the series. With at least 6 books in each 

Then repeat and rinse


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I think my work is done for today


And a fine day's work it has been. I thank you - my gift card balance does not...


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I am not sympathizing. I say, lock them all in a monastery with bread and water and a pen and paper and they don't get out until they write all the series. With at least 6 books in each
> 
> Then repeat and rinse


You're scaring me, Atunah 

Seriously, I come to this thread and I leave only after spending over $10. Got some great bargains but if I come back too often my book budget won't last long. Those Robyn DeHart's look good at that price and I've pre-ordered some of the others. Now all I need to do is find some time to read them all.


----------



## Tess St John

You gals have been busy!!! And I obviously don't read fast enough!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am not sympathizing. I say, lock them all in a monastery with bread and water and a pen and paper and they don't get out until they write all the series. With at least 6 books in each
> 
> Then repeat and rinse


Good idea Atunah! Diana Gabaldon would be the 1st author I'd lock up, her Outlander books are way too few and far between!


----------



## Atunah

Well the Outlander books are so long, she probably IS looked up in a monestary doing nothing but writing .

My Giftcard was screeching at me too from all the deals. But I had some time yesterday and so I plowed through all the listings and when I saw the sales by HarperCollins, I kept digging. I probably missed some, but I ran out of energy.

I look at HR so much that I see a cover and I instantly know who and what and why and how it is . One glance and I know.

There are just short of 11,000 historical romance kindle books in the store, and I am pretty sure I have looked at each one of those at least once . I remember not too long ago the number was around 5000. I know that Harlequin released a lot of the older backlists onto ebooks, but there are also a lot of iffy ones that keep popping up that don't sound or look anything like Historical Romance. Its starting to peeve me off. I like to see what was recently releases and now every time I do, pages and pages are just, well crap. Don't belong in the category. And its getting worse each month it seems.

Now I just need to read some of the stuff I bought.  My hubby is going on a business trip again, so that is when I usually spend a lot of time reading.

Has anyone here read Miranda Neville before? I have seen her name come up on goodreads a few times so I started one of hers. I had no idea that I had bought one of hers and its the first in that series.  I buy so much apparently, I don't even remember what I had. This is the one I started reading. Just beginning, the heroine is a bookstore owner so I am liking that premise already. 


I checked and I bought it as a 2.99 sale in December. And that is why I like jumping on some of those big 6 sales. They always go back to 7.99 and it has really saved me some money. I don't care if I don't get to the book right away, its not going anywhere, but in the long run, it just works for me.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Has anyone here read Miranda Neville before? I have seen her name come up on goodreads a few times so I started one of hers. I had no idea that I had bought one of hers and its the first in that series.  I buy so much apparently, I don't even remember what I had. This is the one I started reading. Just beginning, the heroine is a bookstore owner so I am liking that premise already.


I picked that one up, too. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Atunah

Freebies I see today. Some of them have been free before, so if you missed them then, there is another chance.

 

This is a 50 page novella set in 1942


Not sure if this is technically historical, it starts in the 1930's and spans several decades. Got good reviews


eta: Just wanted to add that most of the sales I posted 2 days ago are over. So make sure to check the price if you click on them now. Some still are, but not many. That was a nice haul if I may say


----------



## Atunah

Happy reading everyone 

A freebie. It has been a bit thin on the HR freebies lately.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I read this thread regularly but can't claim never to have missed a day or a few posts, so I hope I'm not just repeating things already discussed when I recommend (highly) C.S. Harris's Sebastian St. Cyr series. Maybe some would argue they aren't romances, but I think they are in a way. They're historical mysteries set in Regency England. They have a strong enough romantic theme through them to qualify as romances for me, and they're wonderful. Harris also wrote (as Candice Proctor) one of my favorite of all time historical romances, _Whispers of Heaven, _set in Tasmania in the 1840's.

I don't think _Whispers of Heaven_ is available for Kindle yet. I know I got it from the library sometime ago, and the St. Cyr books definitely don't fit in a bargain Kindle books thread, but they're worth pursuing. The latest one is just out, overpriced under the agency system, and I got it from my library. It's a series that should be read from the beginning. I bought some for Kindle and got some from the library and so read the whole series without busting the book budget.


----------



## Atunah

I am pretty sure at some point we all repeat stuff. Heck, I can't always remember what I ate for lunch 2 days earlier . I am sure I have talked about the same books in here more than once.

Will Ginseng work? 

I read the first of the Cyr and I remember really liking it. I love these historical histories. I like the Lady Grey series by Rayborne too.

Now that you said that about the prices of the books and I think that was exactly the reason I haven't read the next one yet. The price was just too high for my taste for books that have been out for a while. I kept waiting for them to drop. No ebooks at the library either so I would have to get the paper version and I have problems now reading paper 

I don't think I have read a Candice Proctor yet.

One of these days I will continue with the Cyr series, because I really like it. It still had enough of romance in it for me. There are several series types I read that still give me that romance feeling, even though they aren't in the true sense romance. As long as I know what I get.

Sure wish they'd drop the price on some of the earlier books. I have had them in the list on ereaderiq forever it seems. Everything seems to be going up on that watch list, instead of down.

Maybe I have to try the library for the first physical book. Yep, I never checked out a paperbook at my library here. Just ebooks. I am not even sure I know how to do it 

I am just so spoiled with my Kindle now.

I just finished a Time Travel to the Wild west that left me feeling a bit lacking and now I will need to read my library loan. It expired today, but as long as I don't turn wifi on, I should be ok . I totally forgot I had it. 


It concludes the 4 part series. Happy that at least some stuff is still available at the ebook libraries, even though its starting to get thin for historical romance. I'll run out of books there eventually.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Sure wish they'd drop the price on some of the earlier books.


I'm with you there. They've got to be hurting themselves, but then I think a lot of the pubs don't actually want to sell ebooks. Candice Proctor is sister to Penelope Williamson (Williams? I forget), author of The Outsider, a terrific western, and many of her older books are available in digital format but at astonishing prices. Eeek! I must confess I'll read paper from the library quite willingly if it means getting something I want without paying inflated prices. After all, I pay for the library whether I use it or not, so might as well use it. I have borrowing rights to 2 libraries, and while they're doing better at offering digital books I want to read (I got The Black Hawk from one recently), you still can't get new books that way. I put holds on the paper versions of new books as soon as I hear of them and find the Kindle price on Amazon is going to be outrageous. But there must be a lot of people willing to pay those prices because they aren't coming down.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, someone must be paying those prices I guess. It just makes me mad .

A while back I was wanting to try Jennifer Horsman, older books and they released them on Kindle finally. For 9.99. These are OLD books for crying out loud. That is just one example. 
Then the new thing about publishing some romance authors in hardback. Like the new Mary Balogh's. Used to be just paperback, like most romances. So the ebook of course is 12.99. And since I am watching the price on that, it actually went up from 11.99.

The stuff I find at the library in ebooks is usually a little older, but since I have lots of backlists I still haven't read, I work them in. It helps some. 
One of those days I'll have to try the physical checkout at the library. I am weird that way, but when I don't know how some stuff operates "out there", I tend to just not bother. I hate having to ask. 
One good thing is that they will reserve and ship the books to my local area library, no matter which city library they have it on the shelf.

*************************************************

Here is a freebie. Its the 4th in the series and all the others have been free recently, so it makes a complete set now.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

For both of the libraries I use, I can put a hold on a book online. I get notices that the book is available via email. So then I just have to waltz into the library, go to the "holds" section, and get my book from where it's shelved alphabetically under my name. My county library now even has a self-checkout system, so I never have to go near a human being, although I did ask for a demo on how to use the system the first time I faced it. My county library does pull books from anywhere in the system and bring them to the library closest to me and so does Denver. The county even bought a book I asked them for once.

That said, I prefer ebooks and prefer to check out ebooks when they're available. That format just isn't available for the new books I want, so I settle for getting the new books in paper and at least not paying the premium.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm confused why everything isn't offered on in ebook format. I would think the publishing industry would want to make money however they could. I guess I can see an individual not wanting to epub if they didn't know how to format and such, but it's not expensive to get someone to format for you and it's not impossible to learn either.

I'm waiting for textbooks to all be on a kindle one day. Wouldn't that be so much simpler and easy for the kids to lug around and for the the school to keep track of

And I really don't understand the high prices for ebooks...higher than the print versions...that floors me!


----------



## Atunah

I agree Tess. I do think things are still changing. Who knows what the ebook market will look like in say 5 years. Will be interesting to see it develop.

I have some freebies, don't know anything about them other than the description. 
This looks to be a funny historical Western


  

A time travel to the american west


regency, a bit hard to tell by the cover alone


another regency


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much, Atunah!!!  I snagged a couple.


----------



## Atunah

Some more freebies, again, most I don't have any idea about. I try to at least look at the description to see if they are actually romance and if the covers are decent, I'll snag them. I guess you never know.

Freebies:
Here is a historical with some paranormal


1873 San Fransisco


Regencies
 

Time travel to yellowstone 200 years


This one was free recently, but the author changed the name. It still showed as me having it already. It was named The Bastard, now its Honor Bound. Have to say the new title and new cover are an improvement.


----------



## Atunah

I am reading a PNR after reading a bunch of historicals in a row. Cleansing the palate so to speak . Then I need to go and make a next up kind of list. I have so many books on various TBR lists now that I get overwhelmed. I just make to many lists. So maybe a little more planning. On the other hand, everytime I do that, I pick something completely different than what I planned 

I still have to read my February prime lend which is that older style regency.

Some freebies I found:

1898 Yorkshire


Medieval
  

Titanic


----------



## Atunah

Found some sales that are part of the Big Deal sale of 200 books on Amazon. Not a lot of romance, but this is what I come up with.

$0.99
   

$1.99
 

*******************************

And some freebies


----------



## Mary Reed McCall

Three FREE romances (two classics and something a little different:

This may seem a little odd as a suggestion, but it's one of my favorite "classic" romances - and it's free at amazon right now (as is her sister's book Wuthering Heights - but that one isn't my kind of romance, LOL).



Another beloved classic romance that is free right now:



And, in honor of St. Patrick's Day, here is one I found that isn't technically an historical, but it does deal with a 200 year old curse. I haven't read yet but it looks good. I've downloaded it and will give it a try:



Happy Saturday everyone!

--MRM


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> I'm waiting for textbooks to all be on a kindle one day. Wouldn't that be so much simpler and easy for the kids to lug around and for the the school to keep track of


Some college texts are. The teacher education program Mr. 007 works for has credential candidates access their texts on an iPad.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Tess St John said:


> I'm confused why everything isn't offered on in ebook format. I would think the publishing industry would want to make money however they could. I guess I can see an individual not wanting to epub if they didn't know how to format and such, but it's not expensive to get someone to format for you and it's not impossible to learn either.
> 
> I'm waiting for textbooks to all be on a kindle one day. Wouldn't that be so much simpler and easy for the kids to lug around and for the the school to keep track of
> 
> And I really don't understand the high prices for ebooks...higher than the print versions...that floors me!


In Texas the new editions of textbooks are available online... which is great considering they are SO heavy! The downside is that in our little town there is a large part of the community that doesn't have access to computers &/or the internet. Thankfully we have 20 computers in the library for use. There has been talk of getting IPads for all the students. That has disaster written all over it.


----------



## Mary Reed McCall

cork_dork_mom said:


> In Texas the new editions of textbooks are available online... which is great considering they are SO heavy! The downside is that in our little town there is a large part of the community that doesn't have access to computers &/or the internet. Thankfully we have 20 computers in the library for use. There has been talk of getting IPads for all the students. That has disaster written all over it.


I agree with the concept of having school texts available for download to one device...but also agree that providing those devices for students is problematic. In my other career, I teach HS English Lit and college-credit-bearing English at the HS level and have for 23 years. I'd love to be able to have students download books rather than read books I hand out...less waste, no more "lost" books etc etc. But there are other problems that come with that....like the cost to replace a "lost" or "broken" iPad with ALL the student's texts on it for ALL his/her classes, for a start. Parents (at least in the district where I teach) don't have the resources to buy or replace such items. Even aside from that, the internet capability the devices would need to have could be problematic in determining if the student is reading the assigned text or surfing the web. The cyber protections could still be in place, but there are plenty of "school appropriate" sites and information to distract away from the task at hand. Cell phones already are a nightmare (I spend a good chunk of time having to look for kids surreptitiously texting under the desks, even though we have an "all cell phones off" during class time). Can't imagine what having iPads everywhere would do.

It's a quandary, because I also think e-readers might help some reluctant, technology-loving kids to read more, if they had access to one. I just don't know how schools can reasonably supply and manage such a thing.

--MRM


----------



## Atunah

Tapestry by Ranney is also very very good.

And I think its one the author re released for only 2.99


----------



## Atunah

Freebie time

    

This might me more historical fiction since Jesse James is in the title 


*******************************************************************
*******************************************************************

I recently finished  and I was stunned at this one. Very different from a lot of stuff I read recently. Lots of nuances. That is a 5 star for me and I preordered the authors next one already. Can't believe that is the authors first novel.


----------



## Tess St John

Mary, I understand, but if they used a devise like a kindle...the replacement would be probably close to $100...I've had pay that for a lost textbook. Seems like their problem would be lighter, if nothing else...LOL.

TL, my son was offered to be in a program where he would get a laptop from the high school, but he has a computer so we didn't participate in the program. I think that's great for students that don't have their own computers.

Atunah...you, deal finder, you. Thanks so much for the freebies and cheapies!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm going through Kindle withdrawl!!! 

I have to slog through "Swamplandia!" for my book club and let me tell you... it is not an easy read.

As I sit on my couch grumbling about having to read an old school book and it's not very good too boot I longingly glance over to my Kindle sitting patiently on the table waiting to be picked up.  

Starting to feel like I need a fix of Romance!!!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Cork-Dork-Mom, I do not envy you!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderfully relaxing weekend and reads a bunch!!!!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Hi Tess!!!

Glad to see someone is still here.... I thought everyone had left & I had to turn the lights off. 

Hope a good weekend is had by all.


----------



## Atunah

Its gotten a bit more quiet, hasn't it. I just assumed everyone is busy reading. You all are reading right? 

I need to pick what to read next. I finished a time travel by Anne Barbour. She usually writes traditional regency. It was quite sweet, nothing exiting, but nice.

Now I need to sink my teeth into something else. I need a randomizer or something like that for my Kindle or my Goodreads shelf.

Before the time travel I read  which was fantastic. Sherry Thomas has a way with words and emotions. Very different heroine, which is always nice.

But I still don't know what to pick next. Too many books, too many choices.


----------



## yomamma

I've been in a dry spell lately! Everything I pick up, I put down again a few chapters later. Haven't finished anything in a bit. Totally getting this one on Tuesday, though!


----------



## Atunah

jillmyles said:


> I've been in a dry spell lately! Everything I pick up, I put down again a few chapters later. Haven't finished anything in a bit. Totally getting this one on Tuesday, though!


Ohhh, let us know how you like it. One of my favorite books is  by Duran.

There's a few good ones coming out in the next few months.

I finally decided to start reading  I have had this for a while, bought it on sale and it has a whore Hero, so there's that 

Funny thing is I add the book to my currently reading on goodreads, I go get my mail and there is my RT magazine. In it the book I picked to read is one of the books to try in the self starter section in RT . Deja Vu 

*******************************
Forgot to add the freebies:


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hope everyone has a wonderfully relaxing weekend and reads a bunch!!!!
[/quote]

I'll second that...and Hi to fellow Texan, Tess!

Miriam Minger


----------



## yomamma

Dang, are we all in Texas?  (I'm in Ft. Worth)

And I'm excited to read it! Duran is an auto-buy for me. My favorite of hers is this one:


But I think it's because I'm a sucker for the scholar spinster heroine. Such a cliche, and yet it gets me every time.


----------



## Atunah

Another Texan here. Well, I am imported  

Bound by your touch was the other Duran I have read. It also got a 5 star from me. I want to read Written on your skin next and then the new one. I think that is all there is so far. 

That is the only downside in discovering a new author like that, they don't have a lot of books out and then the wait is long. Happened when I found Julie Anne Long and Elizabeth Hoyt. 
But then I don't want them to hurry if it affects the quality of the books. 

Hubby was suppose to finally come home from the business trip and its been extended, so I'll be spending my time reading mostly I guess this weekend. And watching tennis


----------



## LilianaHart

jillmyles said:


> Dang, are we all in Texas?  (I'm in Ft. Worth)
> 
> And I'm excited to read it! Duran is an auto-buy for me. My favorite of hers is this one:
> 
> 
> But I think it's because I'm a sucker for the scholar spinster heroine. Such a cliche, and yet it gets me every time.


I'm in Texas too! South of Dallas

Don't flog me, but I've never read Duran! I'm going now to buy though. I had surgery this last week and am still in bed, so this is the perfect time to get caught up on reading. Always glad to find a new author.


----------



## yomamma

Now I'm nosy! Where in South of Dallas? I grew up in Cedar Hill, back when it was nothing but a gas-station and some fields. 

And Duran seems to be love or hate. I LOVED Bound By Your Touch, but some people find it flat. It's pretty cerebral at times, I think? With lots of mental lusting going on.

I've been listening to a lot of audio lately though (that counts, right?) of Nalini Singh. And Kresley Cole just had an audio release this week (No Rest for the Wicked). I think Cole could write a grocery list and I'd happily buy it.


----------



## Tess St John

There are a bunch of us in Texas! I'm near Houston, but was raised close to the Texas/Louisiana border by Cajun parents. _Sha let me tell you..._ No, I don't talk like that since they'd moved to Texas before I was born, but I do have a very different accent. My parents didn't teach us French, they used it against us and talked in French when they didn't want us to know what they were saying! They used it a lot around Christmas. LOL.

So I have issues with books that use Texas or Louisiana dialects...and I hate when an actor tries to use a southern accent and doesn't nail it...Aren't there enough actors from the south to use?

Heavens, did that turn into a rant? I didn't mean for it to! LOL.


----------



## cagnes

Tess St John said:


> _Sha let me tell you..._ No, I don't talk like that since they'd moved to Texas before I was born, but I do have a very different accent.


LOL, I do talk like that! I live along Bayou Lafourche in SE Louisiana, Cajun through & through. I do have TX ties, both of my sons moved to Austin a few years ago & now I have a Texan grandbaby!


----------



## Atunah

I think I have finally jumped the shark with my book buying. I had been on a long waitlist at my local library for a Johanna Lindsey book. I got my email, clicked to check it out and I hit the button on Amazon and it tells me that the book is already in my greedy little hands. 

I am like huh? What, when, ah yes.... 

So I found out, one cannot checkout a book one already owns. I had bought it a while back as one of the sale promos for cheap.

I don't even know anymore what I have 

I just finished  and I loved it. I gave it a 5 star. Yes, there are instances of suspending belief, or disbelief, but it didn't matter in the end. The book has such strong people in it. They are so well defined and the chemistry all the way through is unbelievable. Just one of those books where I get a real sense of the H/h. I felt the connection and I lurve me a tortured Hero. Forced into prostitution as a child and he has dimples  
It was the kind of book where it was hart to put down, there was really no lag anywhere during like in other books. The story just keeps carrying and I kept wondering just how it would go where it needed to go. Those things are worth 5 stars for me, even if certain things are a bit eyerolling. Sometimes I just don't care about certain details if the story sweeps me away.

Now I am going to tackle  which has just been re released by Harlequin Historicals. I have an older paperback of it, but the print is small and the pages are a bit yellow, so I never got around reading it. So I got the Kindle version.

By the description I am going from tortured Hero to tortured heroine. 

And *Liliana*, I wish you swift recovery from your surgery. Glad to can at least enjoy your reading time.


----------



## LilianaHart

jillmyles said:


> Now I'm nosy! Where in South of Dallas? I grew up in Cedar Hill, back when it was nothing but a gas-station and some fields.


I live in Midlothian! And it's pretty much still a gas station and some fields  Weird.


----------



## glennlangohr

I love historical romance. My favorite being Western.


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> But Colin Firth? Nooooooooooooo.........


Hee hee, Colin Firth is no longer under the radar. I think it's hard to get away from a persona once an actor becomes really well known. OTOH, Gary Oldman is British and I'm surprised when I hear him speak with his native accent... I'm reminded, "Oh yea, he IS British."


----------



## Atunah

Some of these british and australian actors do a fine job playing americans. It usually isn't as good the other way around. 
I buy anything Firth sells. Just do 

Some freebies.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just finished  and I loved it. I gave it a 5 star. Yes, there are instances of suspending belief, or disbelief, but it didn't matter in the end. The book has such strong people in it. They are so well defined and the chemistry all the way through is unbelievable. Just one of those books where I get a real sense of the H/h. I felt the connection and I lurve me a tortured Hero. Forced into prostitution as a child and he has dimples


By the way, thanks for posting this... it will be my "borrow for free" for March.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

LilianaHart said:


> I live in Midlothian! And it's pretty much still a gas station and some fields  Weird.


I'm in Midlothian too! Talk about a small world. Been here 10 years (transplanted here from Colorado by way of Minnesota). Needless to say I will never, ever get used to the heat and humdity. It's a killer!

Thanks for all the new titles...  I've really got to kick it into gear & get reading!


----------



## Tess St John

Cagnas, if you're in Louisiana, we're related...my mom can figure out how and we'll be cousins before it's all done! She's kin to everyone in Louisiana!

TL, I didn't see those movies of which you speak...but I do love Colin Firth...Thought I would hate The King's Speech, but actually loved it! I really liked him in Love Actually Too.

Atunah, I didn't like  as much as you did, but again, that's why it's so wonderful to have so many books to choose from! AND thanks so much for the freebies...

Glennlangohr--Looks like Atunah found you some free western historicals!


----------



## LilianaHart

T.L. Haddix said:


> Tess, I adored "The King's Speech". Even watched the Oscars to make sure it won all those shiny awards.


He's such a good actor. The King's Speech was brilliant. He's not hard to look at either


----------



## Tess St John

Colin seems like such a nice guy! There's something to be said for nice guys! I'm not attracted to peacocking alphas, but give me a quiet, funny, strong, good-smelling, sweet man and I'm good to go (thank heavens dh is all those things and handsome...lol). I think that's why I really like Colin, because I don't find him drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## MichelleR

Ms. Haddix, if this isn't good looking, what is?


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

I've always been one to judge a book by its cover, so I'm not exactly sure if what I'm thinking of classifies as historical romance...but I was just sitting here thinking the other day how you don't see very many romance novels set way back in the day anymore. I use to love the ones that used a heavy dialect or accent and you just "heard it" through the writing. Also, for me, there always seemed to be more of a build up in historical romances than romance books today... Just my thoughts... I love curling up with a good Romance novel, no matter the category.  The steamier the better.


----------



## Atunah

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> I've always been one to judge a book by its cover, so I'm not exactly sure if what I'm thinking of classifies as historical romance...but I was just sitting here thinking the other day how you don't see very many romance novels set way back in the day anymore. I use to love the ones that used a heavy dialect or accent and you just "heard it" through the writing. Also, for me, there always seemed to be more of a build up in historical romances than romance books today... Just my thoughts... I love curling up with a good Romance novel, no matter the category. The steamier the better.


By way back, do you mean the actual time frame? Or just as they were written. I think its a bit of both. In recent years I found historical romances a bit, how do I put it, more sanitized. I think maybe part is political correctness and that certain periods just sell better. Regency for example. 
Luckily, I think things are changing a bit again and I am finding more experimenting again with adventures and periods and subject matters.

I flove stuff from the 90's, the stuff right at the tail end of the old bodice rippers. Minus the stuff I sometimes don't like about BR's, but still a lot of the adventures. The pirates, the ships and the sea, the smugglers, the highwayman, the Knights etc.

One kind of has to read older stuff, 10-20 years old usually. Same with Medieval, not much written there anymore, unless its kilted, and that doesn't always seem right as the kilts were worn in specific time periods and not always when written.

So I am getting exited about some of the new stuff that seems to be breaking out a bit of the "ton" and the balls. Although don't get me wrong, I still love my witty lighter regency stuff. Its like a glove that fits sometimes.

And yes, steamy is always good . That is one thing I like about the newer stuff, not afraid of the steam and the sensuality.

Now if I go way back, stuff I read that was written like in the 60's, for me it was the Angelique series, I wouldn't call romance by today's standards. They were more historical fiction with some romantic elements. That series made a woman out of me, but there was some really brutal stuff in there, people died, badly sometimes. But there was always the thread throughout of coming through the pain and suffering.

And I agree with you about "hearing" the accents. I love when an author is skilled so that not only can I imagine the local, but also the people and their thoughts and spoken words. And they sound in my head just like I imagine they should sound from that time and place. Those are the books where I just sift inside the book and forget where I am. Magical moments for me.

Its why I love reading historical romance. 

eta: sorry about spell errors and such, I have a velcro cat draped over both of my arms as I try to type on my netbook.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

"Kings Speech" was a great movie! Wasn't Colin in "Bridget Jones' diary" ? Didn't really care for that movie... I don't like movies that have American actors playing British people - they murder the accent. There are so many good British actors, why not use them? 

Has anyone seen "Mildred Pierce" ? I've got it checked out from the library but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> "Kings Speech" was a great movie! Wasn't Colin in "Bridget Jones' diary" ? Didn't really care for that movie... I don't like movies that have American actors playing British people - they murder the accent. There are so many good British actors, why not use them?
> 
> Has anyone seen "Mildred Pierce" ? I've got it checked out from the library but haven't watched it yet.


But Bridget Jones had Colin Firth AND Hugh Grant in it. Fran Drescher could have played the female lead role I wouldn't have cared. Colin and Hugh in one movie is made of win


----------



## cork_dork_mom

eta: sorry about spell errors and such, I have a velcro cat draped over both of my arms as I try to type on my netbook. 
[/quote]

LOL!!! Love the Velcro Cat description! I've got one of those also... nice in the winter, not so much now


----------



## Tess St John

Michelle, I think something is wrong with me, because I didn't care for Colin in Pride and Prejudice...but in all fairness it might not have been Colin, but the entire cast...I just couldn't get into the characters or that long a version...Loved the version with Kyra Knightly though. That girl who played her sister, Jane, has to be one of the most beautiful women on the planet.

I tried to watch Bridget Jones' Diary, but just couldn't get into it either...Love Colin and Hugh, but I'm not a fan of Renee...and I agree...why not use a British actress...I think I would have watched all of it then...

Have not seen Mildred Pierce...I've never even heard of it.

I must see the Velcroed cat!


----------



## Atunah

I liked the Keira Knightly version too, but not because of Keira, I find her horrible. But MacFayden (sp ?) as Mr. Darcy, yummy.

I didn't mind Zellweger so much in Bridget, could have been a lot worse.

My cat is velcro, because he has to be attached to a body part of mine at all times it seems. At night he takes over my pillow, while still being glued to my head and face. To nap he wants to either lean on me, he is a really good leaner , or be shaped into my lap and legs. Depending on how I sit or lounge, he will turn his body into water and just mold into all crevices. He is a total baby. We lost his brother a few months ago and although he has always been a cuddler, it made it 10 times worse. Now his daddy has been gone for 2 weeks so he is especially needy. 
Of course I give in to his every whim. 

Back to books. Has anyone else noticed the playing around with price the publishers have been doing with new releases? I am talking about going for 4.99, instead of 7.99. So far I have seen Avon and Hatchette do it. Today I got a price reduction notice from ereaderiq for the pre order of the upcoming Loretta Chase, which is now 4.99 on pre order ** sorry, something is wrong with Amazon, the link won't show up. Its Scandal wears Satin by Loretta Chase.

and the upcoming Julia Quinn,  which dropped to 6.99. I already pre ordered that one so I have to check the price, it was 7.99 when I did. I have not seen Harper Collins do this before, just the others. So I think the publishers have noticed the sales with the 4.99-6.99 being much better. I see a couple of those in the top 100 still long after they been released and still at the lower price.

I am going to check on my other pre orders just to make sure. And I am going to check other upcoming releases and newer stuff.

I hope this is a sign of things to come. I am much more likely to pre order at 4.99 than 7.99. I would jump on that much quicker.

eat: never mind, Avon IS part of Harper Collins . So its them and Hatchette so far I have seen. No Random house yet, or Penguin. Although I don't know how many romances they publish off hand.


----------



## Atunah

Found this on sale for 0.99 cents


And again, check your preorders, many books have been lowered to 4.99 from 7.99. Mostly avon (harpercollins)

I put several additional ones on pre order, its 3 dollars off per book so its almost like doing the 4 for 3 promo for paperbacks 

And let me recommend this on pre order for 4.99. Its a re release and I totally loved this one. Its just wonderful. Don't read reviews on it so you don't get spoilers, it does make a difference I think. 4.99 is much better than the 7.99 it was, especially for a previously released title.


----------



## MichelleR

I'm struggling to keep 2 cats off the keyboard as I type this. Mildred Pierce, before the latest version, was a classic Joan Crawford movie. It reminded me of Imitation of Life, if anyone remembers that movie.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> By way back, do you mean the actual time frame? Or just as they were written. I think its a bit of both. In recent years I found historical romances a bit, how do I put it, more sanitized. I think maybe part is political correctness and that certain periods just sell better. Regency for example.
> Luckily, I think things are changing a bit again and I am finding more experimenting again with adventures and periods and subject matters.
> 
> I flove stuff from the 90's, the stuff right at the tail end of the old bodice rippers. Minus the stuff I sometimes don't like about BR's, but still a lot of the adventures. The pirates, the ships and the sea, the smugglers, the highwayman, the Knights etc.
> 
> One kind of has to read older stuff, 10-20 years old usually. Same with Medieval, not much written there anymore, unless its kilted, and that doesn't always seem right as the kilts were worn in specific time periods and not always when written.
> 
> So I am getting exited about some of the new stuff that seems to be breaking out a bit of the "ton" and the balls. Although don't get me wrong, I still love my witty lighter regency stuff. Its like a glove that fits sometimes.
> 
> And yes, steamy is always good . That is one thing I like about the newer stuff, not afraid of the steam and the sensuality.
> 
> Now if I go way back, stuff I read that was written like in the 60's, for me it was the Angelique series, I wouldn't call romance by today's standards. They were more historical fiction with some romantic elements. That series made a woman out of me, but there was some really brutal stuff in there, people died, badly sometimes. But there was always the thread throughout of coming through the pain and suffering.
> 
> And I agree with you about "hearing" the accents. I love when an author is skilled so that not only can I imagine the local, but also the people and their thoughts and spoken words. And they sound in my head just like I imagine they should sound from that time and place. Those are the books where I just sift inside the book and forget where I am. Magical moments for me.
> 
> Its why I love reading historical romance.
> 
> eta: sorry about spell errors and such, I have a velcro cat draped over both of my arms as I try to type on my netbook.


Love the velcro cat! He sounds very cute.

I'm with you on the wider variety we're seeing now with HR. I still love my Regencies, balls and dukes but I like to mix up my reading with other time periods and places.

I've never heard of the Angelique series but I want to check them out just for your line "That series made a woman out of me"  I love books like that, historicals where there's a romance but the writer hasn't shied away from the gory details. Dorothy Dunnett did it superbly with the Lymond series which isn't a romance but has the most powerful romance I've ever read woven into the later books in the series. I've dog-eared and marked those pages to re-read them often. Love it!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I've got a +20 lb. all black cat named Spooky who thinks he belongs in my lap the minute I sit down. Problem is that he's a little heater and we live in Texas which makes that soooo uncomfortable.    Then I've got Blossom the calico on the arm of the sofa listing over onto my left shoulder... THEN Elvis the beagle snuggles up with his blanket (think Pigpen from the Peanuts) on my right. My animal magnetism is directed to the wrong species!

Why are historical romances never on the Kindle Daily Deals? All other kinds of books highlighted but not romances


----------



## Atunah

I am in Texas too and luckily my cat is only like 9 pounds. But he is still like a spaceheater. And I swear, he can manipulate the laws of physics. When I need to get up, he suddenly weighs 20 pounds.  

Yeah, I don't see HR in the Kindle Daily Deals, if there is romances on sale in the Amazon promo's its usually either contempo or something YA. 

Thankfully we still have authors writing HR, I always get worries since a lot of them have jumped ship to contempo and romantic suspense. I guess that is where the bulk of sales are. When you sort the bestseller in the kindle store by romance, you see the historical stuff further down the list. 

Not that I don't have a huge backlist to pick from, but I like to also read new stuff, to follow how the genre develops. I always think that for historical there is a lot more research that needs to be done than for contempo for writers. So they can put those out faster I guess. 

So for the sales, I try to post when I find publisher sales. I browse a lot, I am a browsaholic, so I come across things that way  . I just snap them up when they have the 99-2.99 sales. I mean I do check goodreads and also if its part of a series, but the books wont go anywhere, there is no rush to read, so I horde them up on sale. 
And although 4.99 isn't a total bargain, a lot of the recent and future pre orders now have been that instead of 7.99 so that makes me happy. 

I do like the Avon imprint as they do have a lot of historical romance authors in their midst and they do seem to promote and discount their stuff, at least recently. I also like to support Zebra as their books are lendable and they always price the ebook lower than the paperback, even in new releases. 

I also noticed an absence of romance in the 3.99 and under deals they have each month at amazon. 

Now my problem right now is that I have so many books that I been buying on sale over the last year, instead of reading those, I keep on buying more books  . I have collections on my folder for recently bought books. That is everything that was paid, no free books. So every pre order, sale item etc. I had to start breaking the collections up my quarters. 3 months of purchases and such. I then had to consolidate some of them again or I have to many collections.  

I don't even want to say how many books are in those collections still unread  . I started a new one for 2012 and I will start a new one starting in april. I am already groaning.  
But with the sales and the latest pre orders at 4.99, I have to pay 7.99 much less for new books and so the average price for books goes down. 

My hubby asked me how I read so many books, I said word by word.  . He reads very little other than magazines. When he does read its Heinlein. 

I haven't seen any freebies yet today, there seem to be not as many today. I think we are running out of HR freebies. At this point most of the ones I see in the store at the top 100, I already have.


----------



## Tess St John

MichelleR said:


> Mildred Pierce, before the latest version, was a classic Joan Crawford movie.


Well, I never watched anything with Joan Crawford, so that explains it.

You all have furry friends...that's so nice. I'm allergic to everything, so no pets for us...My son used to try to keep fish and hermit crabs, but we accidentally murdered so many fish I was scared PITA would find out and we finally set the crabs free one day at the beach. I've promised him when he gets his first place I'll buy him a dog...he's been asking for one since he could talk. We could have gotten one to be an outside pet, but I would consider that neglect in the Texas summer months for the door dear to be out there with his tongue hanging out of his mouth...I can't do that to an animal. (that reminds me of Atunah's squirrel last summer!)


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Too funny, Tess! I totally agree that here in Texas pets cannot be left outside in the summer.... or librarians, for that matter!  

I have to ask, Atunah.... just how many books do you have in your TBR pile? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Atunah

Well lets see, I had to add them up from my collections on my Kindle. A few probably slipped through the cracks as the Archive at Amazon is such a pain to dig through.

So books I have purchased, but not read yet are about 280. This includes everything not read from when I got my first Kindle in December 2008. This number does not include any free books, just books I paid money for. I thankfully do read a lot of what I buy, but I seem to be buying faster than I read. I also have about 100 paperbacks in the house still unread. I keep waiting for those to come up as Kindle books. 

My TBR of books I want to read, but haven't actually purchased yet is what I have on Goodreads. Close to 3000 books. That number does include the 280 kindle books not yet read  . Well not all as I haven't been doing a thorough line by line compare of goodreads and my archives. And again, the archives are evil. Takes forever to sift through.

I just can't say no to a book on sale that looks like something I might like.  

Oh, and most of the books are Historical Romances, with some Paranormal, Time Travel and contempo mixed in. 

Wow, this is better than the couch, so freeing.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> So books I have purchased, but not read yet are about 280. This includes everything not read from when I got my first Kindle in December 2008. This number does not include any free books, just books I paid money for. I thankfully do read a lot of what I buy, but I seem to be buying faster than I read. I also have about 100 paperbacks in the house still unread. I keep waiting for those to come up as Kindle books.


Sounds like you need a week off to read. If you're bendable, I might be able to sneak you into my suitcase when I head to Mexico. I swear I'm only going to catch up on reading!


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Sounds like you need a week off to read. If you're bendable, I might be able to sneak you into my suitcase when I head to Mexico. I swear I'm only going to catch up on reading!


I used to be much more bendable, not sure what happened there.  Pesky aging.

Ah yes, you'll be reading while sipping Margaritas and being rubbed down by the Cabana boys and girls .

If I had a week just for reading, I would be in heaven. I still manage to read a lot, I read fast, but its hard catching up with my TBR mountain.

eta: oh for crying out loud. now my cat insists of laying across not just my forearms, but the bottom of the netbook which of course holds the mousepad. I think his paw is aiming towards the ESC key now.................


----------



## Krista D. Ball

We got this giant, gorgeous suite bigger than any apartment I've ever lived in. I might not actually leave the hotel room   

I have a bunch of light, fluffy reads; lots of romantic comedies, a couple light historical mentioned here, a few high school/university vampire comedies...I'm set.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Atunah said:


> But Bridget Jones had Colin Firth AND Hugh Grant in it. Fran Drescher could have played the female lead role I wouldn't have cared. Colin and Hugh in one movie is made of win


I was surprised that after my third (!) viewing of Bridget Jones, I switched from Hugh Grant to Colin. Hugh would definitely win any boyish contest, but Colin has a certain twinkle in his eyes and is definitely a m-a-n! He was yummy in "Love, Actually," probably because he played a writer. Hugh Grant was the Prime Minister in that one. Strange casting!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I became addicted to any book with a duke, marquess or viscount --even a "lord" will do --  about two years ago. I'm waiting to tire of yet another roguish rake mending his ways for love, but it hasn't happened yet. Although I know precisely where these books all end, I'm a sucker for the ride. 
My current read is Sabrina Jeffries' "Hellion" series. "The Truth about Lord Stoneville" was excellent and now I'm on to the second. This one's off to a slow and tedious start, but I hope the pace will pick up.


----------



## JMiddleton

Absolutely. They have that certain aura that modern romances just can't compete with, for me anyways. My favourite still happens to be the very first I purchased many years ago called Wings Of The Storm, written by Susan Sizemore. It has a time-travel element which wowed me at the time. I'm still in love with the hero, Sir Daffyd Ap Bleddyn, and reading about him is the closest I've ever come to performing my own dramatic swoon! Hah!


----------



## Atunah

Harriet Schultz said:


> I became addicted to any book with a duke, marquess or viscount --even a "lord" will do -- about two years ago. I'm waiting to tire of yet another roguish rake mending his ways for love, but it hasn't happened yet. Although I know precisely where these books all end, I'm a sucker for the ride.
> My current read is Sabrina Jeffries' "Hellion" series. "The Truth about Lord Stoneville" was excellent and now I'm on to the second. This one's off to a slow and tedious start, but I hope the pace will pick up.


I don't think I'll ever get tired of my lovely "lordlings" . Thankfully in Romancelandia, there are many more Lords to be found that in Realityland . 
The ride is really what gets me too. I mean we read romance, we know a certain aspect of the story, but the way we get there can be magical and fantastical and very romantic.

I read "Lord Stoneville", I think it was one of my library ebooks. I really liked it too.


----------



## Atunah

JMiddleton said:


> Absolutely. They have that certain aura that modern romances just can't compete with, for me anyways. My favourite still happens to be the very first I purchased many years ago called Wings Of The Storm, written by Susan Sizemore. It has a time-travel element which wowed me at the time. I'm still in love with the hero, *Sir Daffyd Ap Bleddyn*, and reading about him is the closest I've ever come to performing my own dramatic swoon! Hah!


Holy cow what a Hero name . Not sure what that sounds like in the heat of passion whispered or screamed by the heroine *giggles. 
Well it certainly is a departure from all the Lucian's, Sebastian's, Alex's and Michael's out there. 
I have a soft spot for Time travels. Reading one right now. I'll have to check out the Sizemore ones. 
I still flove the Highlander time travel series by Karen Marie Moning. Yummy.


----------



## JMiddleton

Atunah said:


> Holy cow what a Hero name . Not sure what that sounds like in the heat of passion whispered or screamed by the heroine *giggles.
> Well it certainly is a departure from all the Lucian's, Sebastian's, Alex's and Michael's out there.
> I have a soft spot for Time travels. Reading one right now. I'll have to check out the Sizemore ones.
> I still flove the Highlander time travel series by Karen Marie Moning. Yummy.


Hehe! It's a welsh name, I to vaguely remember thinking wow, what a name! Though as you go along through the story you'll end up begging for Daffyd to saunter on to the page with his chainmail clinking. Phwoar. 

I'll have to add the Highlander series to my wishlist, I do adore sexy scottish types steaming up my pages!


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes welsh, that does make sense. When I was 13, seems like a lifetime ago now, I went to Wales for 2 weeks as part of a school exchange. I was only in my 3rd year of english and omg the names of the towns  . 

We learned the welsh hymn and sang it when we left the bus to be picked up by the hosts. We had to learn it phonetically and the weird thing is, I can still hum and sing it today. I can't read it, but I can kind of sing it  .

But oh how green it is there. I don't think I have ever seen grass this green color in my life, or since. And I am from Bavaria, with plenty of green of our own there. And I did see kilts.  . But I think I was a little too young to appreciate  

Now I want to find historical romances set in Wales. I don't recall reading any. Hmmm.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Well done, Atunah!!! You Go girl!   

You are my inspiration  

I've FINALLY started the Pennyroyal Green series. Finished my book club book "Swamplandia!" Weird book. Now I can chillax with my kindle and read the stuff I really enjoy... back to Britain and the Lords & Lust!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Atunah said:


> Holy cow what a Hero name . Not sure what that sounds like in the heat of passion whispered or screamed by the heroine *giggles.
> Well it certainly is a departure from all the Lucian's, Sebastian's, Alex's and Michael's out there.
> I have a soft spot for Time travels. Reading one right now. I'll have to check out the Sizemore ones.
> I still flove the Highlander time travel series by Karen Marie Moning. Yummy.


Stoneville is "Oliver" when in the throes of passion. I grinned at the name also!

If you're a fan of time travel, I'm sure you've read Lynn Kurland's books. If not, give her a try. They take place in Scotland and she's my favorite for that genre. Moning's stories are good, but I think Kurland is the better writer.


----------



## Atunah

I read one of Kurland's, one that wasn't a time travel. Since I have to read things in series in order, I had to start with the first one. I did like her writing, but one thing that bugged me was how clean it was. I mean she literally shuts the bedroom door in my face . I mean gimme something, lukewarm, anything.

I checked, I read 2 of hers, one I gave 5 star and the other 4. I just haven't gotten back to continue reading her again. I read "Dance through time", the first in the MacLeod series, and I read "Another chance to dream", first in the Piaget series.

I'll have to move one of the next in the series up since it has been a while I read them. Although I wish there was a little heat in those books, I can make do without. . I do read Georgette Heyer and some other traditional regencies after all.

But I think the books would have benefited from some sensuality, of any kind. Just something. 

Some freebies. Some have been free before


----------



## Tess St John

Great to see new people joining us! Welcome!

Atunah...3,000 books? Dang! Just dang!

I have to do a charity thing out of town this weekend, so no reading for me, but I'm hoping by next weekend, I'll be free to just read for four days...Oh, no. That's Easter weekend. Daughter will be in and we'll have to go to dh's mom's to celebrate (she lives 100 miles away). Wish I could read in the car...that would really help, but I get sick just looking down! 

DOUBLE DANG!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Atunah said:


> I read one of Kurland's, one that wasn't a time travel. Since I have to read things in series in order, I had to start with the first one. I did like her writing, but one thing that bugged me was how clean it was. I mean she literally shuts the bedroom door in my face . I mean gimme something, lukewarm, anything.
> 
> I checked, I read 2 of hers, one I gave 5 star and the other 4. I just haven't gotten back to continue reading her again. I read "Dance through time", the first in the MacLeod series, and I read "Another chance to dream", first in the Piaget series.
> 
> I'll have to move one of the next in the series up since it has been a while I read them. Although I wish there was a little heat in those books, I can make do without. . I do read Georgette Heyer and some other traditional regencies after all.
> 
> But I think the books would have benefited from some sensuality, of any kind. Just something.
> 
> Some freebies. Some have been free before


I read Kurland at the start of my romance with romance novels, so I didn't miss the "heat" that I found later in most of the duke, viscount, etc. books that I'm hooked on. I've got to admit that when those scenes are done well, and don't read like a gynecology text, they add to the characterization and the fun of the read. Not everyone wants that, I've discovered. I've had a couple of returns of my book because there's hot sex in the first chapter and either the reader expected that to continue or was appalled that it was there at all. I like the "warning" in the review that describes my novel as "Tom Clancy with some hot romantic sex." I do love to write those scenes!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Great to see new people joining us! Welcome!
> 
> Atunah...3,000 books? Dang! Just dang!
> 
> I have to do a charity thing out of town this weekend, so no reading for me, but I'm hoping by next weekend, I'll be free to just read for four days...Oh, no. That's Easter weekend. Daughter will be in and we'll have to go to dh's mom's to celebrate (she lives 100 miles away). Wish I could read in the car...that would really help, but I get sick just looking down!
> 
> DOUBLE DANG!


Easter? Already again? I don't do holidays anymore so I would slide right through that weekend unlesss someone mentions it. Twas quite different growing up in a small village in Bavaria 

I can't read in the car either, I can't even look at a phone or a map for long, or I get weirdness going on. Feels like vertigo. I have to keep my head up looking forward, and if I do look out the side of the window, the head still has to be forward. 

I also have to ride forward on trains, or else its not pretty. Although its been a long time now I have even seen a train.

If I had lived in the days of carriage rides, oh boy. Sitting backwards and the bouncing around while wearing a corset.  . I always have the upmost respect for the women back in the day. They had to suffer and still be gracious about it. And don't get me started on riding side saddle. Yikes I tried that way way back for fun, and fell right off the horse . Actually it was more a leaning to the side and slowing drifting to the ground.


----------



## Holly Bush

Hello! I'm a big historical romance fan but have just been in a reading slump. Just haven't found anything lately that I'm real excited about. I read the post about Kurland who I'm not familiar with but am going to take a look at.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Holly Bush said:


> Hello! I'm a big historical romance fan but have just been in a reading slump.


Me too, so I've been rereading old favorites, which is what I do when finding new isn't working out. Mary Balogh's Simply Love still made me puddle up, so I figure my reading career isn't over yet.


----------



## MichelleR

It took me a couple weeks because I've been so busy, but finished:



...which contained a secondary character called Justin Fiebvre. Cute teen, likes to sing...

In a previous book, the hero was more or less House.



(I'm assuming I'm not the first person to mention either of these, and just really behind the loop. )


----------



## Holly Bush

ellenoc said:


> Mary Balogh's Simply Love still made me puddle up, so I figure my reading career isn't over yet.


Mary Balogh is my all time favorite. I can't wait til her new one comes out this month!


----------



## crebel

MichelleR said:


> It took me a couple weeks because I've been so busy, but finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...which contained a secondary character called Justin Fiebvre. Cute teen, likes to sing...
> 
> In a previous book, the hero was more or less House.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming I'm not the first person to mention either of these, and just really behind the loop. )


I had to go check my lists. I couldn't believe I wouldn't have made the Justin Fiebvre connection. Nope, still a couple of pages away in my TBR pile. That's funny!

I just finished  and 

We have to wait until August for the final book The Way to a Duke's Heart: The Truth About the Duke


----------



## Atunah

Holly Bush said:


> Mary Balogh is my all time favorite. I can't wait til her new one comes out this month!


I love her too, but I don't get why her new stuff now has to be Hardcover, so the ebooks are higher. Luckily her stuff gets to the library ebook lending in time. At least I hope so. Now with the new publisher limitations, I don't know if the newer stuff will even be added. So I wait until the paperback comes out on her stuff now, hoping the ebook price goes down.

But Balogh sure doesn't write anything horrible, does she . Although I did read a couple I didn't love as much as usual.

*crebel* how did you like the 2 by Linden? I started on her when her books where on Zebra (I think) and then devoured all of them. That was the earlier stuff. I already have both of those new ones in my account, but not read yet. As usual 

I read that Eloisa James where the Hero is like House, I loved that book. I haven't read the other one yet. 
Justin Fiebvre, just funny 

I have been a bit slower in reading, my short distance is messed up a bit. Even with my bifocals. I think my eyes are dry or something. So I have to read in shorter spurts. It pains me not to read so much.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> *crebel* how did you like the 2 by Linden? I started on her when her books where on Zebra (I think) and then devoured all of them. That was the earlier stuff. I already have both of those new ones in my account, but not read yet. As usual


I really enjoyed them, Atunah! The heroine in One Night is very feisty and stands up for herself. I bought and read Blame It On Bath as soon as I read the last page of One Night and was disappointed to find out I have to wait until August to complete the story. I do hope the mother in Blame It gets her comeuppance or redemption in the next book.

I have to be in the right mood to enjoy Blalogh. I think she writes with a lot of detail and sometimes I just want fluffy, you know?

I hope you come to grips with your new bifocals soon! Next time you see your optometrist, take your kindle and have him/her check your prescription against your normal reading distance and let him know that is the distance for which you need the best clarity, or see whether specific "reading" glasses would be helpful regardless of what you need the rest of the time.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I really enjoyed them, Atunah! The heroine in One Night is very feisty and stands up for herself. I bought and read Blame It On Bath as soon as I read the last page of One Night and was disappointed to find out I have to wait until August to complete the story. I do hope the mother in Blame It gets her comeuppance or redemption in the next book.
> 
> I have to be in the right mood to enjoy Blalogh. I think she writes with a lot of detail and sometimes I just want fluffy, you know?
> 
> I hope you come to grips with your new bifocals soon! Next time you see your optometrist, take your kindle and have him/her check your prescription against your normal reading distance and let him know that is the distance for which you need the best clarity, or see whether specific "reading" glasses would be helpful regardless of what you need the rest of the time.


Thanks, yes the prescription is fine, its my eyes. They keep tearing up. They are building a large bridge, literally outside my window and the dust and now paving and all that is really doing a number on me. Its like I have allergies. So near stuff is harder. I actually have to order glasses from Zenni which is in China as last year the eye place refused to make the reading distance the way I need it. They insisted on the 2.5 for reading and its the prescription and thats that. These eye people are really tough to deal with. I have to find a new one each year. Horrible.

I can't hold things that close to my face, hurts my neck. So I order extra pairs with different bifocals from an online place and they are perfect, as far as distance. I also order my computer glasses from there as trying to see the screen through a tiny bifocal doesn't work for me.

I miss my hard contact lenses, but in 10 years, I have yet to find anyone that knows what they doing with those. And since insurance only pays once a year, once I use it up and a doctor, I have to wait another year. So its glasses now for me.

Oh and yes, the glasses from China are exactly the same strength and quality as the ones from the local place. Took the same time too. Go figure.

My eyes just get tired sometimes as I have a "lazy" eye that doesn't meet with the other. Don't know how to explain that, I see 2 pictures basically and one eye goes out. So sometimes when my brain gets tired, I can't tune out the second picture and everything is double 

I just have to take it slow a few days and then I can go crazy reading again.

I am going to have to move the Caroline Linden up my list. Or I could wait closer to when the 3rd one comes out and then I can read them all 3 in a row


----------



## Harriet Schultz

MichelleR said:


> It took me a couple weeks because I've been so busy, but finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...which contained a secondary character called Justin Fiebvre. Cute teen, likes to sing...
> 
> In a previous book, the hero was more or less House.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming I'm not the first person to mention either of these, and just really behind the loop. )


(reposting because somehow my comment became embedded in MichelleR's original...so sorry!)
I usually like Eloisa James, but this romance version of The Princess and the Pea, not so much. I realize there are few new stories, just re-tellings of old ones, but I hope she'll leave the rest of the fairy tales alone.


----------



## Atunah

I forgot to post the newest book by Marsha Canham. This one has been awaited for years now. She got the rights to most of her other books back and this is the 3rd in the Dante Pirates just released for 3.99


The first two are "Across a Moonlit Sea" and "The Iron Rose"

I love her books, they are such great adventures.

eta: freebies


----------



## Holly Bush

Atunah said:


> I forgot to post the newest book by Marsha Canham. This one has been awaited for years now. She got the rights to most of her other books back and this is the 3rd in the Dante Pirates just released for 3.99
> 
> 
> The first two are "Across a Moonlit Sea" and "The Iron Rose"
> 
> I love her books, they are such great adventures.
> 
> I read some Marsha Canham years ago. Mostly Scottish stuff I think. Are these Pirate ones good?


----------



## Holly Bush

Sorry folks. I don't have this quote thing down yet.


----------



## Atunah

Holly Bush said:


> Sorry folks. I don't have this quote thing down yet.


  Just make sure you type your text below the closing tag. This one [/quote]

If you type before it, it will become part of the quote.

Canham's pirate stuff is a lot of fun. Swashbucking fun. Very few do it as well as her. And of course not many new Historicals have much of it at all anymore. I think it must be quite challenging to write sea battles and still make them interesting in a romance. She does that.


----------



## Gayle

OHhhhhhhh....I love Marsha Canham. I read her books in paperback years ago and have been slowly getting them for my Kindle. Thanks so much for letting me know about her new one.  Already bought it!! Lol. So many books and so little time....

Gayle


----------



## Miriam Minger

HUGE fan of Marsha Canham, too.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

If you like Jennifer Ashley, she seems to have gotten the rights back to some of her older stuff. 
I read this, the Pirate next door in 2010 and I liked it a lot. Its 2.99 now just re released.


And reading the description its been revised so I guess that's an excuse to read it again soon. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ooh, that does sound good, Atunah. I think I'll add it to my TBR-while-recuperating pile. Thanks!


Nice to see you better . Hopefully you'll be back the 100 % very soon.

But in the meantime, nothing wrong with a sexy pirate


----------



## CJArcher

Oh pirates, I love them! I agree, Marsha Canham does them so well. I'll have to check out Jennifer Ashley's book too. 

Hope you're feeling better, TL.


----------



## Atunah

Reading is still slow for me, but I did find some freebies. Some have been free before and the 2 book box set by Novak are I think the 2 books that were free before.


----------



## Tess St John

WHEW, my TBR pile is gigantic! Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone, and the freebies, Atunah! I think I'll have to start letting my kindle read the stories to me...I know I don't FEEL them as much that way, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I just read Simply Love by Mary Balogh (recommended in this thread). I didn't like the last 3 books by her I read (2 I couldn't finish), so was really happy that this one was so gorgeous.

I did find the overwhelming reception of the unwed mother a bit over the top, and that the relationship between the two was unrealistic for the period. Nevertheless, taking it for what it was - the fantasy - it was really good.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I forgot to post the newest book by Marsha Canham. This one has been awaited for years now. She got the rights to most of her other books back and this is the 3rd in the Dante Pirates just released for 3.99
> 
> 
> The first two are "Across a Moonlit Sea" and "The Iron Rose"
> 
> I love her books, they are such great adventures.


Just finished The Following Sea & loved it! Thanks Atunah!!!

Getting ready to start


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Just finished The Following Sea & loved it! Thanks Atunah!!!
> 
> Getting ready to start


Anytime . Glad you liked it. I am going to re read the first 2 in the series first. Its been so long I read them, I might have only read the first one, I can't recall. That is why my goodreads read shelf is never going to be up do date as I read so many books before I stopped there for a couple of years, prior to getting my Kindle. My eyes just got too bad to read paperbacks on a regular basis then.

Tessa Dare is really good stuff. Haven't read that one yet either though, although I have it already 

*Krista* Simply love is a great one by Balogh, I loved that one too. I wonder which ones you didn't like as much by her, as I recently had 2 I didn't like that much either by her. It suprised me, as up until then I either loved or liked her stuff a lot. The 2 I didn't love where "Gilded Web" and "Seducing an Angel" which was part of the newer Huxable series. 
You can click on my goodreads shelf and see which Baloghs I loved.

The ones that jump into my mind are the Secret Pearl , The Temporary wife , Heartless, which I think you read.

I also loved Dancing with Clara, not a very likable Hero at all who has to grow during the book.

I think some of the older ones by her are more heart wrenching and more interesting. The sexy times aren't always pleasant in those, especially in the beginning, but more realistic. I do think her books vary a bit over the years.

I also really like the Slightly series, which has some of the characters from the Simply series in it. I think its chronologically first. I am reading my way through that and I have 3 left I think.

I have a few more of the older ones left by her, not all are on ebook yet.

I hope my reading slump is gone soon. Its a combination of dry eyes and just restlessness now. I can't sit still or concentrate on reading. Spring fever? 

********************************************

*Some great sales going on right now, I am going nuts *

This one is first in a series, is a pretty new release from February 2012. Harper Collins playing with price again. It was one of the 4.99 pre order sales batch already. 
3.99 now


3.99


3.99


And here is a Gaelen Foley on sale for 1.99, down from 7.99. Its a 3rd in a series [Inferno Club].


1.99. This one by Hatchette, so they are getting into it now too. 


Here is a great one, I kissed an earl, we talked about this one here I think
1.99


First in a series by Lorraine Heath
1.99


1.99


That is it, for now


----------



## Krista D. Ball

So the Balogh ones I didn't like were The Secret Mistress - I got bored and stopped. I can't remember the other one. Yeah. It made that much of an impression on me


----------



## Holly Bush

Krista,
I wasn't crazy about her latest series with the 3 sisters and the brother (Huxtables, I think) that unexpectedly gains a title but I did like the Secret Mistress although the first one of that series, More Than a Mistress was the sexiest book Balogh has written that I've read and I really liked it. Still a huge fan of the Slightly series. 
Holly


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Holly Bush said:


> Krista,
> I wasn't crazy about her latest series with the 3 sisters and the brother (Huxtables, I think) that unexpectedly gains a title but I did like the Secret Mistress although the first one of that series, More Than a Mistress was the sexiest book Balogh has written that I've read and I really liked it. Still a huge fan of the Slightly series.
> Holly


I haven't read any others (at least, I don't remember reading them!). I'm pretty judgmental over Regency romances. I shouldn't be, I know, but it's the gushy sweet EVERYONE accepted EVERYONE and there are puppies and daisies and EVERYONE is in love that crawls under my skin. For me, it's ok that not everyone accepts all of the parties involved. It's ok if someone gets disowned. It's ok if someone isn't allowed into her mother in law's house. That's all I want. I'm finding Balogh endings are too sticky caramel sauce for me


----------



## Holly Bush

Krista D. Ball said:


> I haven't read any others (at least, I don't remember reading them!). I'm pretty judgmental over Regency romances. I shouldn't be, I know, but it's the gushy sweet EVERYONE accepted EVERYONE and there are puppies and daisies and EVERYONE is in love that crawls under my skin. For me, it's ok that not everyone accepts all of the parties involved. It's ok if someone gets disowned. It's ok if someone isn't allowed into her mother in law's house. That's all I want. I'm finding Balogh endings are too sticky caramel sauce for me


You absolutely should be judgemental! Find the books that you love and . . . well . . . love them! I don't find Balogh to be gushy but that's why we all read different books. LOL. Viva la difference! (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Holly Bush said:


> You absolutely should be judgemental! Find the books that you love and . . . well . . . love them! I don't find Balogh to be gushy but that's why we all read different books. LOL. Viva la difference! (did I spell that right?)


Yes you did


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah and I have been corresponding about historical romance, and she made a comment that's really given me pause to consider how I look at the entire historical romance genre. She said that options were so limited for women to begin with, that we want these women to get as much as they can, since there is already so much denied to them in the story.

That's really given me a lot to think about. I still think Simply Love was too sickly sweet in the end BUT I can see why that ending would be important to the story and the fantasy/desire of wanting to give that kind of woman so much happiness when in reality she rarely was given any.


----------



## cagnes

T.L. Haddix said:


> I just finished .
> 
> Has anyone else read it? I'm eager to see what y'all thought. I have mixed feelings about this one.


I'm hoping to get to that one soon!


----------



## CJArcher

I had the same problem with Simply Love that Krista had. It was the first Balogh I'd read and I haven't been inclined to pick up another. Maybe I'll have to try one.

I've just started  but it's too early to have an opinion.

I've been eyeing off the next Amanda Quick but it's soooo expensive. Sigh.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

CJArcher said:


> I had the same problem with Simply Love that Krista had. It was the first Balogh I'd read and I haven't been inclined to pick up another. Maybe I'll have to try one.


I haven't written her off as too sickly sweet to deal with, so I'll give her another chance or two and report back.


----------



## Holly Bush

Slightly Married is in my all time top ten of historical romances and is the first in the Slightly series. Adored the whole series except one book. Simply Love was OK but I thought the best book of that series was Simply Perfect. Give her another try, ladies, or not! Whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Holly Bush said:


> Slightly Married is in my all time top ten of historical romances and is the first in the Slightly series. Adored the whole series except one book. Simply Love was OK but I thought the best book of that series was Simply Perfect. Give her another try, ladies, or not! Whatever makes you happy!


Which do you recommend then? The Simply line (since I've already read one) or the Slightly line (to start afresh)?


----------



## Holly Bush

I would absolutely recommend the Slightly series. Slightly Married is first. Let me know what you think?
Holly


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Ok then. I'll see if the library has them!


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a super weekend!!!!


----------



## Atunah

Ugh, woke up with a migrane so reading still slow. Thankfully its not a bad one, more like lingering. 
I decided to read one of the In Death books by Robb to get me out of my funk. It always works. A little Roarke goes a long way. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend, reading or not. 

Freebie time:

This one was published by Avon in the past. American Civil war setting, sounds interesting. 


This one is white woman abducted by ravishing indian, or something like that 


I don't think this one is romance, but historical mystery.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I liked one of Courtney's, and I have picked up another one.


----------



## Holly Bush

Just finished a rum cake (I make the greatest rum cake) to take to my in-laws and we're heading to western PA. Have a great weekend! Happy Easter or Passover! Enjoy your family and friends!

Holly


----------



## CJArcher

Holly Bush said:


> Slightly Married is in my all time top ten of historical romances and is the first in the Slightly series. Adored the whole series except one book. Simply Love was OK but I thought the best book of that series was Simply Perfect. Give her another try, ladies, or not! Whatever makes you happy!


OK, you've convinced me to hunt down a copy of Slightly Married.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

So far Balogh is my favorite of the Regency writers, although I certainly haven't tried them all, and I don't rate all of hers the same either. We readers are a motley lot of differing tastes, aren't we? As to the _Slightly _series, I really liked a couple, thought a couple more pretty decent, and didn't even get halfway through _Slightly Tempted_ before zapping it off my Kindle. Talk about a TSTL heroine.

Does anyone else get echoes of an old song in their head when looking over lists of these books? I find myself humming:

Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke
Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke
Duke of Earl


----------



## crebel

ellenoc said:


> Does anyone else get echoes of an old song in their head when looking over lists of these books? I find myself humming:
> 
> Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke
> Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke
> Duke of Earl


I didn't before, but I will now! Who knows when I'll get that song out of my head now.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Holly Bush said:


> Just finished a rum cake (I make the greatest rum cake) to take to my in-laws and we're heading to western PA. Have a great weekend! Happy Easter or Passover! Enjoy your family and friends!
> 
> Holly


Sounds yummy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I hope you're feeling better.

Holly, yum!

ellenoc, I will now hear Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl every time I look at historicals!!

Krista, I absolutely love Lisa Kleypas...we've talked about her quite a bit!!!


----------



## jeffyo

Confession - as teens -- this is going to date us -- my brother and i were huge fans of the Angélique novels by Anne and Serge Golon. Talk about a strong and virtuous heroine!

_sorry, no self-promotion allowed outside the Book Bazaar _


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Tess St John said:


> Krista, I absolutely love Lisa Kleypas...we've talked about her quite a bit!!!


Her books always took me as "happy." Are they happy and fluffy? I need fluff lite.


----------



## kellymcclymer

CJArcher said:


> I had the same problem with Simply Love that Krista had. It was the first Balogh I'd read and I haven't been inclined to pick up another. Maybe I'll have to try one.
> 
> I've just started  but it's too early to have an opinion.
> 
> I've been eyeing off the next Amanda Quick but it's soooo expensive. Sigh.


I adore Balogh. Get the Quick in hardback if you can't stomach the e-price. It is worth the shelf space


----------



## Atunah

Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl , gee thanks 

Just dropping in with some freebie. Things are getting better for me so I am hoping to be back to reading this week. 

Free:


Not getting the cover on this one in the link maker. WWI I think with a pilot and a Duke's daughter
A Special English Rose


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Oh, I should mention this. You folks might like Louise Marley: http://www.louisemarley.com/ She is lovely. Just...lovely. Like to meet in person, her reading, her writing, her singing...just lovely. And does she ever have a sparkle in her eye!



(hope I did the link right...it's my first time!  )

She writes historical suspense, mystery, time travel SF, etc. Just lovely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Krista D. Ball said:


> (hope I did the link right...it's my first time!  )


Perfect! Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perfect! Congrats!
> 
> Betsy


It only took me a year


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You don't want to rush into new technology.  

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

That looks really interesting Krista. I am very intrigued. Gonna have to sample that one. I want that dress on that cover, sigh. 
Just ones do I want to wear one of those and go to a ball.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> That looks really interesting Krista. I am very intrigued. Gonna have to sample that one. I want that dress on that cover, sigh.
> Just ones do I want to wear one of those and go to a ball.


I was at a convention last year and got to attend a reading by Louise, from this book. Someone commented on the cover and particularly that dress. She sighed and said she hated the dress.

We were aghast, because it was gorgeous. So she explained the story behind the dress. Apparently, the marketing department read the book (gasp! This never happens) and commissioned a dress based on the one the character read. They had that dress handmade and did a photo shoot for it! And then Louise had to say, um, you did it wrong and it's not historically accurate to the time. 

But, since they'd just spent a small fortune on it, it obvious was kept. And, now, this dress will be seen on hundreds of historical romance covers since it apparently cost a fortune to make


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You don't want to rush into new technology.


You treat me bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Krista D. Ball said:


> You treat me bad.


Only because I like you. Ask Ann.


Betsy


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I adore historicals, too, especially L. Klypas and J. Quinn.

One of my favorite authors, Sandy Blair, has a new highlander book releasing in print in May, *The King's Mistress*. If you haven't tried Sandy's Highlander historicals you should give them a try. They make you laugh and cry! Such great characters and detail to historical Scotland. One of my favorite though is her forward moving time travel, *A Highlander For Christmas*.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> But, since they'd just spent a small fortune on it, it obvious was kept. And, now, this dress will be seen on hundreds of historical romance covers since it apparently cost a fortune to make


  I bet you are right. They can color it many shades with photoshop, or whatever it is they use. Well I like the dress. I can tell somewhat now when looking at dresses what aprox. period they are, but I am by no means an expert, so I tend to go with the flow. As long as its not glaringly obvious like large hoops and powdered wigs in regency or such. 



Suz Ferrell said:


> I adore historicals, too, especially L. Klypas and J. Quinn.
> 
> One of my favorite authors, Sandy Blair, has a new highlander book releasing in print in May, *The King's Mistress*. If you haven't tried Sandy's Highlander historicals you should give them a try. They make you laugh and cry! Such great characters and detail to historical Scotland. One of my favorite though is her forward moving time travel, *A Highlander For Christmas*.


I read "A Highlander for Christmas", it was a lot of fun. Cute time travel that one.

****************************************************************************
I found a sale. It looks to be #6 in the Bachelor series, which of course makes me twitch with my reader order OCD. 
1.99


Also, the next by Julie Anne Long in the Penny Royal series, out in October came down in price. Check your pre orders on that. It was 7.99 and is now 5.99. 
A Notorious Countess Confesses: Pennyroyal Green Series


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I bet you are right. They can color it many shades with photoshop, or whatever it is they use. Well I like the dress. I can tell somewhat now when looking at dresses what aprox. period they are, but I am by no means an expert, so I tend to go with the flow. As long as its not glaringly obvious like large hoops and powdered wigs in regency or such.


I might be considered an expert by some on Regency outfits, and you know what? The costumes on Regency romances don't bother me. As long as I see something roughly like a caveat and a gown-like item, I'll let the people off with it. Those costumes are hard to produce.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I might be considered an expert by some on Regency outfits, and you know what? The costumes on Regency romances don't bother me. As long as I see something roughly like a caveat and a gown-like item, I'll let the people off with it. Those costumes are hard to produce.


Yeah, I agree. I give historical romances way more margin of error on that. Like you said, hard to find costumes and then you have those having to do without a publisher and trying to find stock images for historicals.
For me its about the overall look, convey the romance and adventure I guess.

I finished this book  and I really liked it. I like how Guhrke writes. Nice little romance.

****************************************************
And some freebies:
   

Funny how they all similar darkish color scheme. Or do I need to turn the brightness up on my computer 

=====================================================

The first books by Elizabeth Hoyt are on sale for 3.99 each. That is how I got started on this author. She is now a autobuy for me. Listed in order. Trilogy.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I agree. I give historical romances way more margin of error on that. Like you said, hard to find costumes and then you have those having to do without a publisher and trying to find stock images for historicals.
> For me its about the overall look, convey the romance and adventure I guess.


I do find that I'm cutting the writing itself less and less slack over the costumes, however. I used to always cut a lot of slack, and perhaps I still do, but I find I'm getting more and more picky about some things. Perhaps it's because I want to see time invested into research for someone who is writing a series of books set in a time period. If you're going to write 15 Highland novels, I want you to actually know more about Scotland than where it is on a map and have men in kilts.


----------



## CJArcher

I cut a lot of slack over the costumes on HR covers. Most aren't historically accurate and often it's not the poor author's fault but the publisher and art dept. They've already decided what does and doesn't work and so stick with that. Personally, I want historical accuracy on my books but I won't weep into my coffee it they're not. The stock photos for my time period are veeeerrrrry limited.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Yeah, if it's a stock imagine, I'm lenient. 

I'm not lenient when it's in the writing. I used to be, but I'm getting old and cranky


----------



## Miriam Minger

Suz Ferrell said:


> I adore historicals, too, especially L. Klypas and J. Quinn.
> 
> One of my favorite authors, Sandy Blair, has a new highlander book releasing in print in May, *The King's Mistress*. If you haven't tried Sandy's Highlander historicals you should give them a try. They make you laugh and cry! Such great characters and detail to historical Scotland. One of my favorite though is her forward moving time travel, *A Highlander For Christmas*.


Sandy's books sound great! I love Scottish historicals. Thanks, Suz.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Krista D. Ball

We'd need to condition our bodies to it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

T.L. Haddix said:


> If we ever had a meet-up, wouldn't it be fun to have a ball and dress in some of these gowns? Just for an hour or so, until the discomfort outweighed the glamour and gorgeous fabrics?


How fun!! But after an hour or so we'd have to be wisked away to have our maids help us undress then fall into a plush, comfy bed to sleep the rest of the night away and then be awakened by the maid with a delicious breakfast in bed.

*snap*snap* Time to wake up and smell the reality... stale cereal rushed before dashing off to work


----------



## Krista D. Ball

As a quasi-expert in historical food, no, most were not having delicious breakfasts


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I know British food leaves a LOT to be desired...

what would a typical breakfast consist of? In the books the ladies always seem to have a pot of chocolate in bed and the food that is layed out for breakfast usually sounds good (or maybe when I read about it I'm hungry  )


----------



## Krista D. Ball

cork_dork_mom said:


> I know British food leaves a LOT to be desired...
> 
> what would a typical breakfast consist of? In the books the ladies always seem to have a pot of chocolate in bed and the food that is layed out for breakfast usually sounds good (or maybe when I read about it I'm hungry )


Oh, they would have chocolate (though, when you think about it, it's going to be be rather too rich to drink all of the time or in large qualities. When you look at photos from the period, the pots were large, but the chocolate cups were quite small). But, really, most people were not have chocolate every day...or, ever except on special occasions. More likely, it was leftover breads and cakes (their cakes are often yeast cakes in this period, so a lot more heavier and doughier, and not nearly as sweet), some leftover meats, etc. Also toast was "invented" so you're going to get lots of toast and jams 

For example, this painting: http://pinterest.com/pin/273030796129459013/ (I can't remember if it's from Spain originally or just housed now in Spain), but gives the idea of a basic breakfast. Just some chocolate, bread, jams, milk, and coffee. It's actually not that luxurious when you think about it. And it's going to eventually make your heroine very, very fat


----------



## cork_dork_mom

That is a great picture! Unfortunately that is a breakfast I would love.... such a carb addict!!  

Thank you


----------



## Krista D. Ball

cork_dork_mom said:


> That is a great picture! Unfortunately that is a breakfast I would love.... such a carb addict!!
> 
> Thank you


Well, you'd be in luck because that's pretty much all you'd be getting until 4pm anyway unless you had a decent breakfast


----------



## Krista D. Ball

T.L. Haddix said:


> Yeah, but you'd be a lady of leisure, so you wouldn't get up until noon or so. Four o'clock isn't that long to wait....
> 
> *T. L. remembers that _she_ does not get up until noon. Also considers that she usually works until 3-4 a.m. unless she's sick..... doesn't feel so leisurely anymore.*


Ladies of leisure got up around 11am, ate breakfast around 1pm, hit the town all day eating cake, had supper at 4, had a nap, and drank themselves silly until 4am.

Someone recently did a blog post about how did romance heroines stay in shape. In my head, I replied "they didn't." lol


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Considering how little many of them bathed, that wouldn't be an issue for you


----------



## Atunah

Wouldn't it be fun to have a weekend or so of a houseparty on an estate in England? Complete with the games, hunting, tea, more tea and a ball or such. And a few rogues 
We can all pretend to be 19 and not on the shelf yet. 

Ah yes the bathing. Not sure if I want to imagine. I grew up with no running warm water, so at least I got a small taste of it. I didn't have running warm water until I moved to the US. Growing up we had to light firewood underneath a huge water tank that was next to the bathtub, which had feet . It took about an hour to an hour and half to get the water hot enough to take a bath. With 4 kids, we had to double up and the small one, that would be me, was last. . Once I was a teenager I used the small boiler under the sink to heat water into a bucket and basically did showers like that. If I didn't have time to wait for the water to get hot, cold showers it was. Even when I moved out I had the same set up. 
So cold showers in the morning even in cold Bavarian winter. 

I am trying to imagine only having a cloth and a bowl each morning.

And there is a reason why I don't really need my historical romances to be too close to reality on everyday things like that. . Give me the fantasy.

Here are some freebies:


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah! Oh, my!!  

We spent a week on North Island in the Seychelles (where Prince William & Kate honeymooned). Each villa had a butler and our every whim was fulfilled. I have never (and probably never will again) experienced something like that! It was hard not getting up and doing for myself. Felt guilty asking for coffee! Not sure if I could live having someone wait on me hand & foot when I'm perfectly capable of doing for myself. Now, having someone to clean my house and whip up delicious & healthy meals (I don't mind cooking, it's the coming up with WHAT to cook that I get tired of  )... that would be heaven.


----------



## Tess St John

I could be a lady of leisure back then...without a problem...I'm a morning person, but I also get a lot accomplished at night...it's the day where I lag...from 11 to 8...that's most of the day, isn't it...I think there's something wrong there. LOL.

Atunah, thanks for the freebies and wow...those showers must have been freezing! 

Cork-dork-mom...I would welcome someone to cook...I HATE TO COOK. Love to bake, but hate to cook and come up with meals! I keep telling my husband I need a wife to do those things! I think of Michael Keaton in that show where he clones himself (I don't think I've ever seen that movie all the way through)...I need a cooking clone!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

My grandfather's family lived in similar conditions in South Dakota... didn't have indoor bathrooms until the 1970's and my great grandmother was so distrustful of the refrigerator that it was kept in the shed.

I love to camp so "going in the woods" doesn't bother me - for a short amount of time, and I could not live without hot water for bathing.


----------



## crebel

The best part would be always having smooth, silky legs without ever shaving    That and never any morning breath...


----------



## Atunah

Well, plumbing we had, just no running warm water. Instead of whatever waterheaters "modern" houses had, a lot of the buildings in the area I grew up used firewood operated tanks. I wish I had a picture of that monster. About 6-7 foot tall with the fire thingy right underneath for heating. In my apartment I moved into at 18, I had oil operated instead of wood. The oil came up from the basement into the stoves and I had to light it up and then same procedure, waiting over an hour for hot water  

My parents installed one of those outside in the open gas tank thingies and ran pipes to the heating vessels years ago. 

I remember having to stomp through the feets of snow to the shed in the back to get the wood and then heat up the rooms that needed to be lived in. Kitchen and livingroom. Whoever ended up home first had to take care of that. All firewood. Once I had my own room at 13, I got one coal a night as a ration  . We didn't have much money and the coals were expensive. Wood, we got from the forest department in the woods and then we all spend weeks in summer hacking it up and stacking. 

And I can tell the stories about picking potatoes from the fields with bushels as payments from the farmers. We weren't farmers.  . Nothing tastes as good as a charred potato from a fire at the end of a long day picking potatoes. Picking as in standing on a old machine and sorting out the bad ones. 

How many kids nowadays would even know hot to make a fire. 

Now I get mad when our water isn't hot enough for a shower, which happens a lot in the apartments here. I guess the water heater here isn't strong enough to get it all the way to us on the 3rd floor. My bones do not miss the cold. 

And I would want to be a lady waited on just once. Let someone else make up the fire, bring me food and dress me. I'll take it  

But no camping for me. I can't stand bugs. Yikes. Me not outdoorsy that way. I don't mind walking during the day, used to spend hours and hours in the forest all the time, but not sleep there. 

It is fun though early morning hunting for mushrooms. When everything is covered with dew and moss and the smells, oh the smells of the forest. How I miss that. And the silence, oh how I miss the silence.  . Don't know how I ended up in the 7th largest city in the US.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, you guys know me, I rarely give an opinion on a book, because I like to be nice to authors and I appreciate their craft...BUT...

Heavens, I started this book today...got to chapter 5 and just couldn't stomach it...I think in a prior life I must have been whipped (I was spanked as a child, but I don't remember it...and I never touched my kids), because I just can't stand to see, hear, or read about beatings...it physically hurts me.

In this book they get married, she pulls a knife out to kill him after she's bathed him (her plan was to kill him all along), but she doesn't succeed, then he takes her out to the bailey to beat her and kill her. I'm sure they end up together, but I'll never learn how or why...

Does this happen a lot in old historicals I realize Medieval times were rough and this probably happened, but I'm in the take-me-away category...this was not an escape for me.

Has anyone read this book and liked it? I apologize if I'm being unkind.

Heavens, I hope I don't have nightmares.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Thanks. I'll be skipping that one...


----------



## yomamma

That's not an older medieval! It was published in 2009!  

As for older medievals, well, Catherine Coulter is a good example of "What was okay then is not okay now". Her books usually had the hero forced into marriage with the heroine, and the hero normally hated it, so he'd take it out on the heroine by forcing her in bed a lot. And then when he forgives her, he has to try to make it fun for her after raping the crap out of her for half the book. And evetually they get together, the end. So yeah. HER books I understand why they were like that - those were written in the very early eighties back when people ripped bodices on the cover to show that someone was being taken against her will or some such.

But a book in 2009?   There's no excuse.


----------



## Tess St John

Wow, 2009...I just assumed it was an older book. 

Good news is I didn't have nightmares! Thank God I stopped reading before the beating. And I know it's just fiction, but like I said, something about that that just hurts me.


----------



## Atunah

Wow indeed, that sounds like text book bodice ripper from the 80's. You probably missed the heroine being sold as a slave to a harem. Very interesting that it was published in 2009. Of course we don't know when it was actually written.

Now there are some that still love these so totally not PC books from the days gone by. And really, they aren't all that bad. Some of them are just sweeping over the top adventures with the Hero usually a total a-hat and the heroine a mood swinging banchee screaching superwoman.  

I never read a Catherine Coulter I have to admit. I think Diana Palmer suppose to have some head scratching stuff. 

I look at them all as part of pop culture and how things have changed for women and novels. The covers, the titles, the plots, its all very fascinating to me how things have changed and how the romance genre as we know it today started and evolved. 

I just noticed I own that gem of a book talked about, it was a freebie recently in January. 

If I want to read a bodice ripper, or one of those early sweeping romances, I go with Woodiwiss. The grand dame of them all. 
The Flame and the Flower, I have to admit its a guilty pleasure. Considered to have started the Romance genre. 

I find it interesting that it was Avon that went ahead with publishing this 600 page novel at the time ground breaking with actual sex scenes. Avon still around today and still publishing great romance. 

What that must have been like in 1972 to go and buy that book and go woah.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I read one Catherine Coulter years ago. It must have been back in the day when I was determined to finish anything I started because I'd dump a book like that before Chapter 2 nowadays. The effect it had on me is that even today when I see a CC book for sale in the store, it's an effort to walk away and not pull out a red pen and become guilty of some crime by defacing every copy. The fact her books no longer look like "romances" doesn't affect my wish to do destruction in the least.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> If I want to read a bodice ripper, or one of those early sweeping romances, I go with Woodiwiss. The grand dame of them all.
> The Flame and the Flower, I have to admit its a guilty pleasure. Considered to have started the Romance genre.
> 
> I find it interesting that it was Avon that went ahead with publishing this 600 page novel at the time ground breaking with actual sex scenes. Avon still around today and still publishing great romance.
> 
> What that must have been like in 1972 to go and buy that book and go woah.


I must admit I bought The Flame and The Flower in the early 70's and loved it...as I still do.


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> I must admit I bought The Flame and The Flower in the early 70's and loved it...as I still do.


Yay, I found one .

I started with the Angelique series, which wasn't technically romance and they were written in the 60's I think. I didn't read those until I was I think around 12 or so, my introduction to historical sweeping totally non PC "romance". I said it before, these books made a woman out of me. . But they are really much much more than that. I have not since read really any kind of novel that had that kind of researched details about live in Paris especially in the 17th century. Its like I could smell the gutters of underground Paris reading that, but also imagine the opulence of the french court. 
How I wish they would put these out in english on Kindle. They have started to put the first one out in german, alas my german has gone to a far away land by now and I can't leisure read anymore.

I had to think what other big prolific romance writer besides Catherine Coulter I never read and I finally found the name in my brain. Barbara Cartland. They released her huge backlist on Kindle, but neither of these 2 authors is really of interest to me to read. Can't put my finger on why though. Can't really remember coming across either of those names when I started reading romance back in Germany.

Amazon cancelled my Pre order of the new Sarah MacLean. I wonder if that means its totally delayed? 
It was 'One Good Earl Deserves a Lover: The First Rule of Scoundrels'
It was suppose to have the bookish heroine, there was a excerpt on the end of the first in that series.

Curious whats going on there. And I just checked and the paperback is still set to come out in November, same date as before. 

Has anyone else noticed that Montlake, Amazon's romance publishing arm, has added more historical romances to their roster? ( or is it rooster? ). I am exited about that. After they started with Connie Brockway, it was mostly contemporary and romantic suspense. Glad to see more HR.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I read two contemporary romances...now I'll try another historical...I might start back with an author I trust...like Quinn, Kleypas, or Garwood.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Okay, I read two contemporary romances...now I'll try another historical...I might start back with an author I trust...like Quinn, Kleypas, or Garwood.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


I finished 
It was a 4 star in the first half and then it went downhill from there. It was a little wierd this one. So overall a 3. That is low for a Balogh for me. I do want to read the next one soon and then the last one in the series after that.

I am currently reading a caveman alien MINE MINE sci fi erotic romance. . I needed something different and then back to Historical. Its really entertaining fluff. Hoping to find some more good sci fi romance.

I think I still need to read my March Prime lend which is a harlequin historical. I have until the last day in April for that one.

Not sure what I will read after the sci fi. I feel something random coming up. Maybe some pirates, or some other different setting. I don't know.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

atunah, this was fairly popular for quite a while:










It wasn't my favourite (I didn't finish), but I'm a bad judge. I love SF and I find SFR rarely hits my spot. However, it's been well received, so /shrug I think I'm a poor judge.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks, I'll check it Krista. I like to break up my Historicals with some other sub genres. And I have problems finding Paranormal stuff I like, so I thought hey, Sci fi . Not much really yet in the way of romantic sci fi though.

I hadn't known what to pick next, but I ended up with Marsha Canham . 
Pirates, dashing hero, heroine part of the crew, ships, masts etc. . Love it. Love the seafaring adventures when they are done well.

After that I have a library ebook  which follows the slightly tempted I just read and then I still need to read my prime lend which is 

The Prime choices are getting a bit slim and I have to read that one before the end of the month and also pick the next one before the end of the month. I guess I can get the next in the Marion Chesney series. I still wish more publishers took part in it though.

I also joined that romance club from Sourcebooks which gives me 6 books for 9.99 in a 6 month period. But if I don't pick my first out of 4, the credit just rolls over to the next month, so I don't worry about it.

I am just so behind on reading now when my migraine slowed me down. Its driving me mad . I need more time to read darn it.


----------



## Atunah

Some freebies


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebie, Atunah!!

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I just finished  "The fixer upper" by Mary Kay Andrews. Not a historical romance, had to read it for my book club.

If anyone is looking for something different to read I highly recommend this book! There is a romance in it, but the story centers around Birdsong, a falling down big pink house in Guthrie, Georgia. Very good read.


----------



## Holly Bush

I finally have a little time to read for _*ME*_! So somebody give me an idea for a historical romance that they just loved, reasonably new, last 6 months or so. I'm a sucker for spinster/wall flower regency kind of thing.

Holly


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading .

Just noticed that  is only .58! This book includes A Stone Creek Christmas (Stone Creek, #4) & At Home In Stone Creek (Stone Creek, #6) ....priced separately at $3.38 & $3.44.


----------



## Atunah

Holly Bush said:


> I finally have a little time to read for _*ME*_! So somebody give me an idea for a historical romance that they just loved, reasonably new, last 6 months or so. I'm a sucker for spinster/wall flower regency kind of thing.
> 
> Holly


Oh, I am going to have to look through my read in the last few months shelfs. I am so bad remembering some of the tropes in the books I read. But I do love me a good wallflower or on the shelf heroine too.

I have fallen so behind in reading the new stuff I get as I keep having to read the others in the series first and lard is everything a series now or what. 

I'll see what I can come up with.

Anyone else have a better brain cell depository than I? Any recent wallflowers? 

I think I need to put in notes in the books I read to pertain to the tropes and afflictions and such. I do have a spreadsheet with a very short column for mini notes, but its only space for the names and then a very short cliff notes of the what and the wtf.

I think I need to start putting in those other things at goodreads in the note section.


----------



## Holly Bush

Any help is appreciated! And I guess it doesn't have to be a new one. I just notice all the new beautiful covers and read people gushing over books and then I forget to mark them as a 'to read'. So here I am without a book.


----------



## cagnes

Holly Bush said:


> Any help is appreciated! And I guess it doesn't have to be a new one. I just notice all the new beautiful covers and read people gushing over books and then I forget to mark them as a 'to read'. So here I am without a book.


Have you read Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series? I recently read the latest book, "A Week to Be Wicked" & loved it!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Cagnas, I'll check that out too!!!

Hope everyone had a delightful start to their week!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ah the relief! I've been reading some straight historical fiction (Margaret George's 'Elizabeth I' = a very worthy read but not at all romantic and a little tiresome if the true be but known) Now I need to recharge depleted HR batteries so lurking here to pick up some recommendations! I havent read Tessa Dare so off to check her out....


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I really liked this book:


----------



## Holly Bush

Think I'll add Rules of Conduct to my GR list. I started a book called Carolyn Bingley and it is good so far. I also want to try one of the Tessa Dare books mentioned below. 

Holly


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a great weekend and gets to read to their heart's content!


----------



## Atunah

I am trying Tess, I am trying . I have been doing some balcony planting so I am on and off my Kindle. 
Gardening is a lot more harder when you have limited space to turn around and when you have to be careful about the mess of it all the time. 

Going to finish my time travel and then I'll read the last in the Balogh Slightly series, Slightly Dangerous. 

Then I need to get to a borrow I got through lendle, Hannah Howells first in that Highlander series. I never read her, so it will be interesting. The reviews scare me a little. 

Happy reading everyone.


----------



## crebel

Holly Bush said:


> I finally have a little time to read for _*ME*_! So somebody give me an idea for a historical romance that they just loved, reasonably new, last 6 months or so. I'm a sucker for spinster/wall flower regency kind of thing.
> 
> Holly


I haven't read it yet, but coming up soon on my TBR list is:  The title fits the bill, the price is right, and I've never read an Eloisa James I didn't like! It is a novella instead of one of her full-length novels.


----------



## Holly Bush

Going to finish my time travel and then I'll read the last in the Balogh Slightly series, Slightly Dangerous. 

Atunah - Slightly Dangerous is my favorite! Hope you enjoy it!

Crebel - Thanks for the James suggestion!


----------



## KarlaGomez

I'm only just starting to be involved in this new field. Glad so many suggestions were thrown around! I shall grab em with my butterfly catcher


----------



## Tess St John

I bet that is hard, Atunah!!!  I'm impressed you even try to garden. All my fingers and thumbs are black...luckily dh is great with plants and keeping them healthy!

Glad you could get some good ideas KarlaGomez.

Oh, Holly, a time travel, we have quite a few who ask about time travel books. Doesn't seem like there are enough out there!

Crebel, Hope you enjoy the James!!


----------



## LCLarson

I have written historical romance (under a different name) and I have a double major in History, so I'm really fussy about historically accurate details even if it's 'just' background to a romance. I've just downloaded a few freebies this morning from the free lists on Amazon under historical romance, and I'm buying a couple that were recommended in this thread (after reading reviews and having a 'look inside' to see that I liked the writing style). Look to be some good books mentioned here, thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just a quick reminder from your friendly neighborhood moderator. . . .we are in the book CORNER. . .so authors are asked to please refrain from commenting about books they've written, are writing, or may be planning to write.  Thanks.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Courtney Milan has a new one out! It's a novella, a prequel to her upcoming series, and was $0.99 yesterday (okay, at 2 a.m. today). I grabbed it last night and devoured it. As is usual with Ms. Milan, it was not the normal trope, and did not disappoint.


Glad to hear you liked it. I got it but haven't read it yet. I am not usually a fan of novellas, but I make an exception when they are from an author I really like. I loved Unlocked which was a novella. I still have to read the last in the Turner series.

I might wait a little on the novella, so that the first book on the series that comes after, isn't so far away. 



LCLarson said:


> I have written historical romance (under a different name) and I have a double major in History, so I'm really fussy about historically accurate details even if it's 'just' background to a romance. I've just downloaded a few freebies this morning from the free lists on Amazon under historical romance, and I'm buying a couple that were recommended in this thread (after reading reviews and having a 'look inside' to see that I liked the writing style). Look to be some good books mentioned here, thank you!


I hope you find some good books. I am guessing you will probably a bit more picky when it comes to the historical parts in the romances with your backround. Some authors do it better than others, but I don't usually have many issues with "wallpaper" history in romance books. I think its because of the mix and variety I read. So I get more history heavy there and more romance and not so detailed in another.

I do expect there not to be obvious blunders in the books. Just stuff that it wouldn't have taken long to do some research, I won't excuse that.

I have been known to look up stuff, settings, practices, characters when I was curious enough. 
So kind of a gateway into the real history of periods.

Let us know when you find some good ones you like, or even those you didn't like.

And so far I am really liking Slightly Dangerous by Balogh. I had liked the early ones in the series, then there was a little dip for me in the middle and the last one got good again and this one looks to be a winner too.

Always a good feeling when you get to like 10-20% in a book and you know you got another winner. 

Happy reading everyone.


----------



## Grace Elliot

cagnes said:


> Have you read Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series? I recently read the latest book, "A Week to Be Wicked" & loved it!


Off to check out Tessa Dare - feeling the need to immerse myself in an evocative HR.


----------



## CJArcher

THe blurb on the Courtney Milan novella does sound very good. But I have so many books in my virtual TBR pile at the moment! I have to wade through those first.


----------



## Holly Bush

Just finished _Caroline Bingley _ by Jennifer Becton. Really enjoyed it. Miss Becton did a nice job of staying in the period and the style of P & P but gave us a tantlizing glimpse of a kiss that Miss Austen did not and would not have in her stories.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yay, it's the lusty month of May! Historical romance readers and authors rejoice!  And enjoy this youtube video from the classic movie "Camelot."

Miriam Minger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg4YrOlAkds


----------



## Atunah

Some freebies Ladies and Gents....

This is a re release that got a Desert Isle Keeper status on All About Romance in 1998


This one has some good buzz on my Goodreads feed. I have not read either of them. 


I got a little tired lately to sift through the slurp to find good stuff. . I am also getting more picky with free stuff.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So, I started reading







[/url][/img] last night. Looks to be a good story, but.... when I openend it on my Kindle the font was kinda crazy. It's like print from a really old typewriter. I tried changing it but to no avail. 

Is this common? Once I got reading it was ok, but it sure was a shocker!


----------



## Atunah

That sounds like topaz format. They have a .azw1 ending in the file if I remember correctly. You can't change the font style on those. They are awful. Thankfully I haven't seen too many of them, but they are hard to read for me too. 

I don't see your link in the post, so I am not sure which book. I'll get a sample and look at it to see if its topaz if you post it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

well, dang... still learning link maker...

It's the Wary Widow by Jerrica Knight-Catania.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> well, dang... still learning link maker...
> 
> It's the Wary Widow by Jerrica Knight-Catania.


Ugh, I bought it back in January and it is close to the top of by TBR pile so I opened it to check it out. It doesn't look like "typical" topaz formatting to me, but it is certainly not in a font normally used for fiction. Looks like an old Courier font with completely justified margins. I can't change the font either, but making is smaller is a little better.

I went to the book page and checked out the reviews. It has some really horrible reviews talking about storyline and grammar/proofreading errors. No one mentions the formatting which surprises me. The look inside feature does show the exact same font and formatting, so I guess I didn't look before downloading. The cover would have enticed me to buy without much further examination, and apparently I did...


----------



## nickyp

I really enjoy Carla Kelly's stories (LIBBY'S LONDON MERCHANT, ONE GOOD TURN), and her history is sound.
Who are some other writers like her? Regency-set, but not always lords & ladies as main characters, and with strong historical settings and historical events as a strong influence on plot?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Dear authors:

Kindly stop writing for a year. I need to catch up.

Sincerely,

Krista


----------



## Holly Bush

I have not had any books so far with 'funky' type but it would bug me if it was hard to read. I haven't tried Grace Burrowe's yet. Did you like the book?


----------



## crebel

I found an HR freebie this morning that I thought I would share.



It is a reprint of an Amanda Grange book formerly titled "Anything But A Gentleman". I did look inside to see that this one is properly formatted with a "regular" font.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> Ugh, I bought it back in January and it is close to the top of by TBR pile so I opened it to check it out. It doesn't look like "typical" topaz formatting to me, but it is certainly not in a font normally used for fiction. Looks like an old Courier font with completely justified margins. I can't change the font either, but making is smaller is a little better.
> 
> I went to the book page and checked out the reviews. It has some really horrible reviews talking about storyline and grammar/proofreading errors. No one mentions the formatting which surprises me. The look inside feature does show the exact same font and formatting, so I guess I didn't look before downloading. The cover would have enticed me to buy without much further examination, and apparently I did...


I'm enjoying the story so far. I haven't noticed as many errors as I have seen in other books. The font is annoying but once I start reading it I tell myself it's not that bad...


----------



## Atunah

I found this bundle I hadn't seen before. Its the first 3 books by Grace Burrowes, including the Heir, which I gave 5 stars too.

Its only 3.82 and includes The Heir, The Soldier and The Virtuoso.


I also want to point out the backlist release of one of Anne Stuarts greats. 
To Love a Dark Lord. Hers are a special kind of breed of heroes 
3.99


Freebie Western


----------



## Tess St John

I need a suggestion for a good Scottish tale...anywhere from 1000 to 1800...the old Garwood's are good, but I've read them all...I love me some Scots!!!


----------



## cagnes

Tess St John said:


> I need a suggestion for a good Scottish tale...anywhere from 1000 to 1800...the old Garwood's are good, but I've read them all...I love me some Scots!!!


Have you read Kathleen Givens books? I really enjoyed her Highlands & Kilgannon series. I haven't read the 2 books in the Torridon series yet, because they're not available for kindle.... I have the paperback versions, just haven't gotten around to reading them.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Cagnes...going look those books up right now!


----------



## MichelleR

T.L. Haddix said:


> Courtney Milan has a new one out! It's a novella, a prequel to her upcoming series, and was $0.99 yesterday (okay, at 2 a.m. today). I grabbed it last night and devoured it. As is usual with Ms. Milan, it was not the normal trope, and did not disappoint.


And another gorgeous cover -- so far behind with all my fave authors.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Finally got around to reading Slightly Married and halfways through Slightly Dangerous. I'm starting to think that Mary Balogh might in fact be a sappy writer


----------



## Atunah

Krista  You mean sappy as in sigh romance sappy? . I just recently finished Slightly Dangerous too. I now finished that series. 
Might be you have Balogh overload .

I recently finished  and I loved it. It was oh so wrong, but I floved it. It has the over the top tortured hero, he was a real delish rake. Not one of those wanna be ones that goes totally nice on the first 10 pages. There is debauchery, daughter walking in on stepmama doing it, and its from the georgian period. Just so wrong and oh so right. 
It has those edges that a lot of the newer stuff doesn't seem to have anymore. Not sure how to describe it. Maybe gothic feel?

Sigh, I just loved it, I can't help it . This is one of those that many will totally hate, and others like me love it.

About scottish novels. I need to really go through my goodreads shelf and mark them better. I do have a scottish shelf, but I haven't gone back yet putting all the books in. Lets see,

I floved this one  Oh how I adored the Hero.

Loved this one too 

I also really liked the McCabe trilogy by Maya Banks. It has some shades of Garwood, not quite as sugary sweet. But in that vein. The second one I think it was made me cry towards the end. 
  

These by Marsha Canham are not for the faint of heart. They need to be read one after the other as they are strongly connected. By the end of the 2nd I cried so hard my hubby thought something was wrong . These wrung me out emotionally. Very good, but not on the lighter side for sure. 
 

I am sure I have more, once I go through all my books and mark them scottish that is 

Now some freebies. 
   

There were a few where they looked good from the cover, but then turned out to be very short novellas or short stories. Maybe I need to put those separate or not at all, don't know. All the above should be full length.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah, I'm never quite sure what 'sappy' means (forgive me, it might be a cultural thing, I'm in the UK.) Is that a compliment or an insult?

Also, some awesome book recommendations there. 
I currently reading  and it's utterly gorgeous. This is the first book by Tessa Dare that I've read and now I want to read them all. The book is just the right blend of characters and emtion, and some beautifully written intimate scenes. Sigh. 
Can anyone recommend what to read next by this author?


----------



## Atunah

I read the Stud Club Trilogy by Tessa Dare, the first one is 


I liked all 3, but I liked the 1st and the 3rd more than the 2nd.

As to sappy, I am not sure. I guess I assume that most romances will have some sap in them, I mean we read them for the *sighs right? Its like a sigh right? I want the journey to be awesome so that the end is totally sigh worthy. Leave me with a smile on my face. Not sugary sweet though, I don't like it too sweet. 
Basically, I have no clue 

Now I have to move up the new Tessa Dare, I have, but haven't gotten to it yet. Now I got notice from the library books ready, I got notices from lendle on borrows, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh . Every time I make a plan on what to read, it gets turned upside down. I guess that is the fun part, to keep it interesting.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

It's the "we're all having lots of babies" sap that gets me.


----------



## Holly Bush

T.L. Haddix said:


> Do you mean the scenes further into a series of books where all the characters from previous volumes gather at one home or another with their various spouses and offspring, and it's a happy, happy time?
> 
> Or do you mean the hero being, "I wants to keep you barefoot and preggers" having lots of babies?


Now that's a good question, Krista. I never found Balogh sappy but she does come close at the end of Slightly Married. I was so involved with the characters at that point though, and crying like a 2 year old that I may not have been able to identify sappy.

Atunah - I read the Marsha Canham's you mentioned 20 years ago when I first started reading romances. Great, great books and I'm glad you mentioned them because they would make for a great reread.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

T.L. Haddix said:


> Do you mean the scenes further into a series of books where all the characters from previous volumes gather at one home or another with their various spouses and offspring, and it's a happy, happy time?
> 
> Or do you mean the hero being, "I wants to keep you barefoot and preggers" having lots of babies?


Both 

It's really the modern approach to children that bugs me and how having children is used as a tool to show how happy the partners are and having sex. I already know they are having sex - I read those scenes 

Slightly Dangerous is a confusing read for me. On the plus, no sap thus far. On the negative, the heroine seems to forget that she's 30 and not 13. So, sometimes I forget that this is a mature woman and that the hero isn't trying for a relationship with a teenager. 

I also really like the hero, but I'm not a fan of the heroine. But he's so awesome that I'm keeping with it


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> Might be you have Balogh overload .


Perhaps. I just need to finish reading the books I own before I buy more


----------



## Atunah

See I think the Hero in Slightly Dangerous needed a somewhat "silly" and lively heroine. Over the 8 books, we really get a picture of how stern and cold and just iced over he is. By pairing him with a heroine that keeps doing outrageous things, but doesn't really mean them, it throws the Hero of the axel to to speak. But part of her sunny disposition is also a hiding place for her own pains. She just is one of those people others are drawn too. You'll see what I mean when you get to the end of it. 

For me it was the literary equivalent of being hit over the head with a frying pan and screaming wake up Duke   
Wulfric makes Mr. Darcy look positively easy going and sunny 

As to the baby stuff. I am not a fan of babies or small children in any novels. I tolerate them, but I don't want them to take over a book. Most times the pregnancy doesn't happen until the end of the epilogue, I can deal with that. I just don't do children, in real life or in fiction.  

eta: edited for typo, I really don't think the Hero needed any paring


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I do agree there; he did need a silly heroine. She's just coming across as too silly for me. But perhaps she'll settle down soon


----------



## Atunah

You aren't the only one though that had some issues with the heroine in that book. Reading the Goodreads reviews, I see some of the same complaints. I think everyone though is in agreement about the Hero though, yummy.  

I think I said that before, but it is much harder for me to find a heroine likable a lot of times than the Hero. I seem to be harder on them for some reason. Or maybe its because they can be written so over the top a lot of times. I don't know. But when I don't like the H/h in a book, its really hard to like the book at all. All the plot and writing doesn't do me any good if I can't like the characters. 

Let us know how you feel when you are done, I am really curious. I did roll my eyes here and there too, but all in all it worked for me and I still find her very likable. I think the last one was about my favorite of the series, and the first 2 I think.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I just hit the "come over for the party with your family" scene and my ereader's battery died   I'll update tomorrow  

I finished a particularly dark and brutal manuscript, so I'm just enjoying so much letting my brain relax with a few Regency romances. They generally only take me a day to read and, since I know how they'll end, I find them relaxing. It's all going to work out. I don't need to get anxious because I know it's going to work out. There's some mental health benefits to romances LOL


----------



## Atunah

Oh no, out of juice. I hate when that happens. 

I just found a Carla Kelly older one that is finally on Kindle. Only 2.99, I really loved this one. I have liked everything I read by her so far. 

She still has quite the back list that needs to be digitized for Kindle. Unfortunately for me she is now writing christian fiction.


----------



## Trophywife007

Grace Elliot said:


> Atunah, I'm never quite sure what 'sappy' means (forgive me, it might be a cultural thing, I'm in the UK.) Is that a compliment or an insult?


Grace, maybe the UK equivalent would be treacle? Something sickeningly sweet...


----------



## Krista D. Ball

OK, finished.

I really, really liked Slightly Dangerous' hero (the heroine, however, was not for me). The epilogue should be skipped (and I skipped most of it because it went down syrup street). However, I liked Slightly Married's couple better (though how they became married didn't appeal to me at all). 

Both are 3 stars "yeah, I liked it" for me.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trophywife007 said:


> Grace, maybe the UK equivalent would be treacle? Something sickeningly sweet...


Thank you! I was scratching my head feeling none the wiser about what 'sappy' meant, but now I understand. 
Great recommendation on the Tessa Dare series Atunah, I really dont want "A Night to Surrender" to finish as I'm enjoying it so much. She handles the conflict so believably - just got to the bit where Susannah realises her dad has been using her and Bram wants her to come away with him....will she go??


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> I read the Stud Club Trilogy by Tessa Dare, the first one is
> 
> 
> I liked all 3, but I liked the 1st and the 3rd more than the 2nd.


I just searched for these but cant find them. 
I wonder if the series "The Rouge Regency Romances" by Tessa Dare could be the UK name for the Stud Club Trilogy, since the later doesnt seem to exist in the UK. Do you think this is possible? Puzzled (again, so soon after I'd cleared up what sappy meant.) 
If this is the same series you'd laugh at the UK cover - a demure body shot of a lady in deep blue against a backdrop of an Adam's terrace - not at all as racey as the US. Isnt that funny! Does that mean it's all about appearances in the UK - you can be as steamy as you like on the inside, as long as it looks demure on the outside?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Ok, should I finish the Slightly series, or have I hit the high points already? 

---

I liked this series: 

But if you're looking for someone who actually knows anything about Regency England, move along. Remove "Lady" and put "Mister", and replace "horse" with "car" and you really can't tell the difference. But, hey, it was a quirky series and worth reading.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> I just searched for these but cant find them.
> I wonder if the series "The Rouge Regency Romances" by Tessa Dare could be the UK name for the Stud Club Trilogy, since the later doesnt seem to exist in the UK. Do you think this is possible? Puzzled (again, so soon after I'd cleared up what sappy meant.)
> If this is the same series you'd laugh at the UK cover - a demure body shot of a lady in deep blue against a backdrop of an Adam's terrace - not at all as racey as the US. Isnt that funny! Does that mean it's all about appearances in the UK - you can be as steamy as you like on the inside, as long as it looks demure on the outside?


I am thinking those are it. When you look at this site it gives the cover for the UK and it has a logo with Rouge in it. 
http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/d/tessa-dare/one-dance-with-duke.htm

But the name is still the same of the actual novel. I can't see of course if there are ebooks in the UK of those novels. There is a link on that page to amazon uk. It goes here http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search?ie=UTF8&keywords=Tessa%20Dare%20One%20Dance%20with%20a%20Duke&tag=authordatabase&index=books&linkCode=qs&camp=1634&creative=6738 and I do see the book on Kindle.

It doesn't say anything about stud club on the UK covers. I can't even tell if it says that on the US covers as I can't make the covers larger anymore, it just gives me the look inside. And inside is just a placeholder cover. Grumbles.

So here should be the link to the first in the series in the UK, assuming the linking works. SO Rouge regency it is in the UK. No studliness 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Dance-With-Duke-ebook/dp/B005NHQ1Q2/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336503887&sr=1-2


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah is going to give me crap, but I bought another Mary Balogh Slightly book. I am unable to read half a series


----------



## Atunah

You caught the Balogh bug. You are now doomed.  

I am even worse with series than you, I have to read a series in exactly the order it was written, or how it was intended. I am slightly OCD about that  . It makes it hard sometimes to catch up with stuff, newer releases, since I have to read the earlier books first. Its stressful, I tell ya. And so much of romance is in series. 

There are other good Baloghs too that aren't part of the slightly series too.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I read so little romance that, when I find something I like, I tend to want to read it all so that I don't need to worry about hitting a dud


----------



## Holly Bush

Atunah? Do I sense another Balogh fan (in my case - nut) in the universe?


----------



## Atunah

Holly Bush said:


> Atunah? Do I sense another Balogh fan (in my case - nut) in the universe?


  I'll take the fifth. I read 25 of her books so far. 

I bow to her for being so prolific.



Krista D. Ball said:


> I read so little romance that, when I find something I like, I tend to want to read it all so that I don't need to worry about hitting a dud


You could do a lot worse than Mary Balogh


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Oh, I've read a lot worse than Mary Balogh, so that's why I'm sorta sticking with her. Her research is pretty darn good (though let's be honest, no woman with good sized breasts at 30 years of age would be walking around in a Regency gown with only a shift underneath. Those puppies would be sagging to the naval. But, I digress...


----------



## Holly Bush

Krista D. Ball said:


> .... let's be honest, no woman with good sized breasts at 30 years of age would be walking around in a Regency gown with only a shift underneath. Those puppies would be sagging to the naval. But, I digress...


Never thought of that but you're absolutely right.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks to everyone who suggested some Scottish tales.



Krista D. Ball said:


> No woman with good sized breasts at 30 years of age would be walking around in a Regency gown with only a shift underneath.


When I read this, I heard Sebastian St. Vincent (Lisa Kleypas's hero in DEVIL IN WINTER) saying..."What a happily proportioned wench you are."


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Krista D. Ball said:


> Oh, I've read a lot worse than Mary Balogh, so that's why I'm sorta sticking with her. Her research is pretty darn good (though let's be honest, no woman with good sized breasts at 30 years of age would be walking around in a Regency gown with only a shift underneath. Those puppies would be sagging to the naval. But, I digress...


Well.... there's a visual that's stuck in my head...  LOL

I'm a huge Balogh fan. I love romances that are in a series. Jumped into the Wetherby Brides series with number 3 (the one with the funky font). It was too good to stop and begin at the first of the series. Finished it last night so now I've got to get the rest of the series.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

cork_dork_mom said:


> Well.... there's a visual that's stuck in my head...  LOL


These are the things I think of when I read Regency Romances, which is why I'm unable to enjoy most of them


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I was recently given a box of paperbacks and after trying and abandoning various thrillers and detective stories (too complicated or gory for bedtime reading) I was delighted to find Stephanie Laurens' _The Truth About Love_. Really enjoying the setting of Hellebore Hall in Cornwall, and the hint of a mystery.


----------



## Atunah

Isn't it nice to be given a box of books and find some nice stuff? I wasn't always that lucky in the past .

That is one of the Cynster series I think by Laurens. I am only at #2 I think, that one is #12. 
Glad you like it. I remember Book #2 having some mystery too, its been a while I have read it. So maybe that is something Laurens does on the regular basis.

I also always recommend Deanne Raybourn and her Lady Grey series to those liking some nice mysteries with their historicals. 
The first one "Silent in the Grave" has one of the best openers in a book I have read:

*"To say that I met Nicholas Brisbane over my husband's dead body is not entirely accurate. Edward, it should be noted, was still twitching upon the floor."*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Atunah said:


> Isn't it nice to be given a box of books and find some nice stuff? I wasn't always that lucky in the past .
> 
> That is one of the Cynster series I think by Laurens. I am only at #2 I think, that one is #12.
> Glad you like it. I remember Book #2 having some mystery too, its been a while I have read it. So maybe that is something Laurens does on the regular basis.


Yes, it's nice when serendipity introduces you to a new author. I shall now look out for more of her books.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Holly Bush said:


> Never thought of that but you're absolutely right.


Now I'm trying to remember which regency it is where the heroine falls out of her dress at a ball, and is understandibly mortified. It's the one where the H gets a migraine because of an old hip injury (and cant move his pelvis in a certain way *winks* and thinks he can never father a child as a result.)
Ring any bells?


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> Now I'm trying to remember which regency it is where the heroine falls out of her dress at a ball, and is understandibly mortified. It's the one where the H gets a migraine because of an old hip injury (and cant move his pelvis in a certain way *winks* and thinks he can never father a child as a result.)
> Ring any bells?


Doesn't ring any bells, but I want to read that . That would make an awesome blurb right there.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Grace Elliot said:


> Now I'm trying to remember which regency it is where the heroine falls out of her dress at a ball, and is understandibly mortified. It's the one where the H gets a migraine because of an old hip injury (and cant move his pelvis in a certain way *winks* and thinks he can never father a child as a result.)
> Ring any bells?


Yes, yes, I remember that story - but can't think of the title or author. ( Now I won't sleep  )


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Doesn't ring any bells, but I want to read that . That would make an awesome blurb right there.


Me too! I hope someone comes up with the title and author.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Grace Elliot said:


> Now I'm trying to remember which regency it is where the heroine falls out of her dress at a ball, and is understandibly mortified. It's the one where the H gets a migraine because of an old hip injury (and cant move his pelvis in a certain way *winks* and thinks he can never father a child as a result.)
> Ring any bells?


Oh wow. I can't stop laughing. If you guys think of it, PLEASE let me know LOL

Oh, if you like toys in your Regency, this one's for you:



I couldn't stop laughing (perhaps not in the manner that the author had hoped, however)


----------



## Krista D. Ball

It's killing me that you have all read this book and are not sharing it with me


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read it, I don't think so, but I want to. We need some sleuths though.  

I think they have a great sleuth section on Rt magazine forum. Not sure. 
Some of these romance readers remember everything. I mean everything. I am envious of that  .


----------



## CJArcher

Oh yes, please try to find out the title. It sounds like a hoot!

Love LOVE the Deanna Raybourn Lady Julia books. Just the perfect amount of history, mystery, romance and humour. The third one has a wonderful Gothic feel to it too. Her writing was so superb I felt like I was right there on the moors with her.


----------



## Jen Black

Yes, yes yes! Definitely a historical romance fan, and no I can't thnk of a book I've read where the heroine falls out of her dress though i've read a few where they seemed to rip very easily!
I hope an answer comes soon! 
Jen


----------



## cork_dork_mom

The Lady Grey books sound really good... going on the ever-expanding wish list. 

I thought the author, Deanna Raybourn, sounded familiar... My Senior Citizen Book Club read her YA book . Everyone enjoyed it. Good example of gothic literature.


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, the falling out of the dress book - Tealadytoo over at the big A says this might be it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right.
> 
> And now I'm gonna have to re-read that book. Might take me a week to get to it, but it's at the top of my TBR list.


That has got to be it! Bought it...


----------



## cork_dork_mom

On my wish list!  

I wonder what the elves behind the scenes at Amazon think when there's a sudden spike on Kindle sales for certain titles. It's all those Historical Romance Addicts!!!! Of which I am one!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, the falling out of the dress book - Tealadytoo over at the big A says this might be it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right.
> 
> And now I'm gonna have to re-read that book. Might take me a week to get to it, but it's at the top of my TBR list.


I'm sure that's it!!! I recognise the cover and "potent pleasures" and Eloisa James was playing round my head but didnt seem quite right. 
I really loved these 2 books - but I must say, was mightly turned off Eloisa James by "Desperate Duchesses" which I thought was, frankly, desperate...and confused... and I didnt enjoy at all.


----------



## Atunah

That must be it then by the description. Of course it must the #3 in a series, of course  . I went and put the first, Potent Pleasures on hold at the e-library.  

Grace, I read that series, Desperate Duchesses one after the other, all 6 of them. That was back in 2010 and I was out of commission for illness so I liked them then ok. I wanted to know what happened with Villiers and he didn't get his full story until the last book. I was so bored laying around at the time I just read like a lunatic at the time. It was also the best pain reducer. I liked some of the series better than others, but who knows how I would feel about them today, not being sick. 

I wonder a lot of times how I would rate a book if I were to read it again after either just a couple of years or longer. I don't really do a lot of re reads though, so I don't have to come up with an answer there.  . There are just way to many books I still want to read. 

I did love her "When Beauty tamed the Beast.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That must be it then by the description. Of course it must the #3 in a series, of course . I went and put the first, Potent Pleasures on hold at the e-library.


I must confess I was so pleased we found out what the book was that I one-clicked immediately without reading any futher. From the title Enchanting Pleasures (Pleasures Trilogy) and the $7.99 price for a 2009 book, I thought I was getting the Pleasures Triology, not just Book 3. Sigh...now I have to go buy the first two before I can read this one.


----------



## Atunah

Check your overdrive library, if you have one. They are all there. At least at the Philly one I have a card at. My local one doesn't have them. 

Should I have not said anything and left you in blissful ignorance about the series?


----------



## crebel

No library love here in the boonies.  But I do love Eloisa James - I have eight of her other books on kindle, just not these.  I don't really mind buying all three, I just thought I had purchased a bargain.

And, no, I would much rather realize it was only one book before I started reading. My "must read a series in order" personality would have gotten twitchy when I realized I had book Book #3 first.  I can get twitchy just thinking about it!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> My "must read a series in order" personality would have gotten twitchy when I realized I had book Book #3 first. I can get twitchy just thinking about it!


Me too, oh me too


----------



## Krista D. Ball

snort bought it

And with that, I'm off to Mexico!


----------



## Holly Bush

I started The Duke and I by Julia Quinn. I had read lots of great reviews for it but so far it's not doing too much for me. Is it a slow starter?

Holly


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> snort bought it
> 
> And with that, I'm off to Mexico!


Have fun.


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia

yes i am. i love historical romance


----------



## Miriam Minger

Really enjoying Maid to Match by Deanne Gist.  I've loved all of her historical romances.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I'm still enjoying Stephanie Laurens' _The Truth About Love_ but I'm jarred out of the story now and again by the American spelling. The author lives in Australia. The book is set in England, but was published in the US.

When I come across 'vice' spelled 'vise' and 'colour' spelled 'color' it somehow seems 'wrong' and takes me out of the story for a moment.

I feel the book should use the spelling of where the story is set. How do other readers feel?


----------



## Tess St John

Holly, THE DUKE AND I gets going about 1/2 way through...at least it did for me. It's not my favorite in the series, and I didn't read it first, but I was in love with the Bridgerton clan by the time I got to it and really enjoyed it! But most of her books are more character based and a bit of a slow ride...which I like when reading historical romance (I know...that's probably not the norm)!

Jan, I've never thought of that...I usually don't care, I guess. 

Krista, have a safe fun trip!


----------



## CJArcher

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm still enjoying Stephanie Laurens' _The Truth About Love_ but I'm jarred out of the story now and again by the American spelling. The author lives in Australia. The book is set in England, but was published in the US.
> 
> When I come across 'vice' spelled 'vise' and 'colour' spelled 'color' it somehow seems 'wrong' and takes me out of the story for a moment.
> 
> I feel the book should use the spelling of where the story is set. How do other readers feel?


Jan, it's most likely her US publisher wants US spellings as the majority of her readership is probably Americans. This is pretty standard, I believe (and my publisher is the same). I'm not sure if Stephanie's books are published by an Aussie or UK publisher here in Australia (or if it's still the US publisher - we have a mixed bag on sale here) but if they are, I'd guess they've changed the spellings to British/Aussie for our audience. I'd guess that for an ebook sold on Amazon.com, it's the US version. On Amazon.co.uk - I have no idea as I can only purchase from Amazon.com. As an Aussie, it's a little frustrating but it's something I accepted a long time ago.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

CJArcher said:


> Jan, it's most likely her US publisher wants US spellings as the majority of her readership is probably Americans. This is pretty standard, I believe (and my publisher is the same). I'm not sure if Stephanie's books are published by an Aussie or UK publisher here in Australia (or if it's still the US publisher - we have a mixed bag on sale here) but if they are, I'd guess they've changed the spellings to British/Aussie for our audience. I'd guess that for an ebook sold on Amazon.com, it's the US version. On Amazon.co.uk - I have no idea as I can only purchase from Amazon.com. As an Aussie, it's a little frustrating but it's something I accepted a long time ago.


Thanks.
It's a paperback published in the US. I would think that by using the spelling of the country where the novel is set would actually enhance the atmosphere and help the reader to 'be in the story'. The language and dialogue of Regency England is part of the appeal of historical romance. I feel it's dumbing down to change the spelling. I would find it odd if a book was set in the US and British spelling was used (in fact I don't remember reading such a book). Maybe it's just me


----------



## Atunah

I would actually prefer the spellings and such to be as the Country its set in. But I think T.L is right that americans complain and so the publishers changed it around. But then I wasn't raised on american english, but german, being taught oxford english in school. Then I had to re learn certain things again living in America now  

I'd rather look up something or research a term, than having the wrong words used. But that is me. I got used to the quotation stuff easy too, german books look different that way from american books I am pretty sure. 

So if a book is set in England, I would prefer the english terms, it its set in Wales, I would prefer the welsh terms and customs etc. As long as it isn't actually written in welsh.  . If a book in set in Australia, I would prefer again local custom and spelling and such. But I don't think I get that very often. But to me it would add to the authenticity of the novel. 

Now another thing that bugs me even more is when characters act and sound like american teenagers instead of english ones in historicals. And don't get me started on some of the time travels where they take their "ugly" american tourist back in time. I read 2 of those recently and it drove me nuts. 

And my spell checker is going nuts underlining all the country names and the being of that country. I can never tell if I have to capitalize or not. So I give up.


----------



## Atunah

I learned the Welsh hymm when I was 13 and on a school exchange there. Strange thing is, I can still sing it to this day  . Well kind off. Pretty good considering I have never sung it again since that time. We sang it when we got out of the bus in Wales, before we were picked up by our host family. I can sing it, but not read it. We learned it not by reading, but by hearing the words. Its a lovely language, but I barely spoke english at the time. I was only in my second/third year of school english then. I think they start earlier now. In my day it was 5th grade. 

3 days on a bus to get there.  . London in 1982 looked pretty colorful to a village girl from Bavaria  

Don't worry, I have that rant many times T.L.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

T.L. Haddix said:


> Jan, from my understanding by reading the posts of authors on this forum who live outside the US, when they publish here and use British spellings/sayings, they tend to get bombarded with readers who criticize their books for improper usage of words. I don't know if this is something that is more genre specific, type of publishing specific, or what, but I suspect that's why American publishers push Americanized spelling - the fans complained. It has never bothered me, and I often actually find myself using British spellings when I write out long-hand on paper (even though I was raised in Kentucky, and have never lived anywhere in the British empire.)
> 
> Some things won't make the translation well - "sappy" being the perfect example. "This type of quotation marks" versus 'this type' being another.
> 
> Just my thoughts. Take 'em for what they're worth.


I can see this happening. I ended up with a 1 star review because the reviewer said my book was 'riddled with spelling errors' when they were merely English spellings (the book was set in South Africa). You would think that readers would embrace the opportunity to learn something about the rest of the world. My American friend often laments the fact that her friends and family 'back home' are quite insular. It's a pity the publishers end up 'dumbing down' to their readers.


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, Idiocracy. Ow my balls indeed. 

Ever since this movie, hubby and I, have applied "Ow my balls" many times. Usually when I see clips of reality shows like Jersey Shore and Kardashian.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Jersey Shore is like watching a train wreck... and they're laughing all the way to the bank. Definitely twitch inducing.


----------



## Holly Bush

I wrote a blog piece comparing Jersey Shore to Downton Abbey. It's on my website if you're interested. The level of stupid that is now accepted as 'normal' is horrifying and the celebration of irrational thought mystifies me. 

Worse yet are the Kardashians. Does anyone know what their claim to fame is?


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Holly Bush said:


> I wrote a blog piece comparing Jersey Shore to Downton Abbey. It's on my website if you're interested. The level of stupid that is now accepted as 'normal' is horrifying and the celebration of irrational thought mystifies me.
> 
> Worse yet are the Kardashians. Does anyone know what their claim to fame is?


I'm going to have to read this! Talk about polar opposites! When watching Downton Abbey you reallyl have to pay attention. The dialog is witty, smart and quick. I can't hardly listen to Jersey Shore... not only is their "English" poor but they mumble their words! That's what too much time in the tanning booth will do to you!


----------



## Atunah

I never watched Jersey shore, or any of the other personality type reality shows. I don't even watch Survivor or Big Brother or any of those. I just can't stand people acting like that and watch it. I only watch talent type reality shows like AGT, AI and the voice and such. 
But sometimes I can't escape from clips that are shown on other shows and seeing the celebrity "news" stuff on them. 

But I wish there were more shows like Downton Abbey produced. I wish there was more historical romance stuff out. I think I pretty much watched all the versions of Jane Austen adaptations a 100 times over 

There really isn't much out there besides the somewhat older stuff from Masterpiece. TV or movie. Heck, there aren't even any real romances in movies anymore. Its more like chick lit stuff if any at all. 

Instead of another version of another modern cop show, they could have a historical mystery instead. A regency lord solving crime in London each weak or such.  . Or a whole group of dashing lordlings working together.  . Complete with balls and matchmaking mamas. 

Oh well, I guess that is why I read way more than I watch now. I have all the historical romances at my fingertips now. Life is good now as a Kindle owner and a HR fan. More and more backlists, and thankfully still new releases also. Some really good ones later this year too. 
Now if I could just read faster. My eyes and head are not cooperating anymore as well and my bucket list is getting longer and longer.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Atunah said:


> I never watched Jersey shore, or any of the other personality type reality shows. I don't even watch Survivor or Big Brother or any of those. I just can't stand people acting like that and watch it. I only watch talent type reality shows like AGT, AI and the voice and such.
> But sometimes I can't escape from clips that are shown on other shows and seeing the celebrity "news" stuff on them.
> 
> But I wish there were more shows like Downton Abbey produced. I wish there was more historical romance stuff out. I think I pretty much watched all the versions of Jane Austen adaptations a 100 times over
> 
> There really isn't much out there besides the somewhat older stuff from Masterpiece. TV or movie. Heck, there aren't even any real romances in movies anymore. Its more like chick lit stuff if any at all.
> 
> Instead of another version of another modern cop show, they could have a historical mystery instead. A regency lord solving crime in London each weak or such. . Or a whole group of dashing lordlings working together. . Complete with balls and matchmaking mamas.
> 
> Oh well, I guess that is why I read way more than I watch now. I have all the historical romances at my fingertips now. Life is good now as a Kindle owner and a HR fan. More and more backlists, and thankfully still new releases also. Some really good ones later this year too.
> Now if I could just read faster. My eyes and head are not cooperating anymore as well and my bucket list is getting longer and longer.


I also lament the dearth of decent films. At least with the old films, and adaptions of Jane Austen etc., you could be sure of not having to put up with car chases/crashes, foul language and mumbled lines. There's also a good chance that it will send you to bed in a happy mood.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Fans of Downton Abbey have you seen Gosford Park? Julian Fellowes produced both of them. Set in similar time period and setting but Gosford Park is a murder mystery similar to an Agatha Christie story. You have to pay attention - it's smart and well paced.


----------



## Holly Bush

Loved Gosford Park! I know a lot of people that have never seen Her Majesty, Mrs. Brown. It's about Queen Victoria after her husband dies. I loved it. More info here: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119280/


----------



## A.D.Trosper

I enjoy historical romance, but I stick with books for it. I don't usually like the movies they come up with, even when they are based on Austin. 

The only reality tv I watch is Deadliest Catch. As far as I know, Kim Kardashian got famous over some sex tape lawsuit and things snowballed from there. The only reason I know this is because my husband and I were debating over her heritage. He thought she was latino, I knew she wasn't. So I went looking to prove it. Turns out her father is of Armenian heritage while her mother is a mix of Scott and Dutch. 

Funny enough, when I described one of my evil characters in my book, my mind used Kim to picture her. Now, that isn't saying Kardashian is evil, I have no clue about her as a person, but in appearance, she fit my character to a T.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

A.D.Trosper said:


> Funny enough, when I described one of my evil characters in my book, my mind used Kim to picture her. Now, that isn't saying Kardashian is evil, I have no clue about her as a person, but in appearance, she fit my character to a T.


I also find it useful to picture a celebrity as one of my characters. In _The Breadwinners_ I chose Oliver Reed for my MC and Audrey Hepburn as the woman he loved. I kept pictures of them beside the computer as an inspiration (they were both still alive when I wrote the book  )


----------



## Atunah

Time for some freebies.

These were free before
 

and the rest of the freebies
   

This freebie is a Time Travel to Medieval England


================================================

For those that like Caroline Linden and her new stuff, Zebra released her debut novel. I read all the ones on Zebra that were out, but for some reason this first one had not been available until now. 
Its only 2.99


Her new stuff now is on Agency with one of the big 6. Her earlier stuff was all on Kensington (Zebra)


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebies, Atunah!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Finished Maid to Match by Deanne Gist se at the Biltmore Estate, and though not one of my favorites of hers, did enjoy it.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

More backlist releases I had been waiting on. I love ereaderiq for this stuff. I put these in a long time ago, out of print books. Whenever there is a Kindle version available, I get an email. 
Danelle Harmon's de Montforte series.

I have these in paperback I bought a while back, but never got around reading them as I have issues with the small print in the books. Duh 
They are finally being released by the author. 
First book is only 99 cents. They are georgian period, which I love. 
#1 

The next 2 are also out 
#2 $2.99 

#3 $3.99 

There is a 4th in the series, but I don't see it yet.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Holly Bush said:


> I wrote a blog piece comparing Jersey Shore to Downton Abbey. It's on my website if you're interested. The level of stupid that is now accepted as 'normal' is horrifying and the celebration of irrational thought mystifies me.
> 
> Worse yet are the Kardashians. Does anyone know what their claim to fame is?


I watched Jersey Shore for the first time recently in Italy since it was the only show in English on tv after a long day of sightseeing. I was embarrassed that this is the impression of Americans that we're giving to the rest of the world. At least the Kardashians, if nothing else, are brilliant marketers. They don't come across as stupid, just vapid. I don't get the appeal of reality tv. I understand that the shows are cheap to produce and therefore are easy programming for tv stations, but why do people watch? That's what I can't figure out. What is entertaining about watching crass, stupid people behave badly? Yuck! I'm not a tv snob except about reality shows.

I love Downton and can't wait for it to begin again.

Harriet


----------



## crebel

Today I read the first of the Eloisa James Pleasures Trilogy after we had so much fun tracking down the 3rd book in the series a week or so ago. It is:



I'm thinking this should be called the "impotency" series, because this first one has a H who is called the "Ineligible Earl" since he is believed to be unable to perform  It was a good read. I'll let you know if the theme repeats itself in Book 2, which is:



Followed by the infamous Book 3:


----------



## Atunah

I have Potent Pleasures checked out from the library, finishing other books first. I been in such a reading slump I started 4 books at the same time. I never ever do that. .

Then today I decided I needed something to get me out of the rut so I can finish the started books and I started another one 

This one I think will do the trick. I am already 20% into it and I am loving it. Its one of those ahhhhhhh books you start and just know its going to be something good. 
Its the one I posted the link up, backlist title just released on Kindle


I am already itching to go back to reading with this one and I haven't felt like that the last 2 weeks.

Maybe then after I finish all the other books I had started I can move on to impotency


----------



## Atunah

Hey, she started it  

I am on the wait list for Mary Balogh. Still about 20 something folks ahead of me. It was 30ish when it started  . I won't pay 12.99 for a book either. No way, no how. Not even for the Queen of Bedwyn. I would have got it for 7.99. Thankfully, a lot of her book are available at my overdrive library. 

I rarely sample and I have about a 80 percent success rate.  . Well I read the sample, but its not how I base my buying. Now I am not making sense. I mean by the time I read the sample, I already did my vetting and I usually start with the sample, then buy the book and keep reading. Unless I already own the book because I got struck by the one click disease. Which seems to happen more often lately.


----------



## CJArcher

I'm reading Amanda Quick's new one, Crystal Gardens. Also got it from the library in hard cover as the kindle version is a staggering $18.14 which I absolutely refuse to pay. I loved Quick's older books but the Arcane Society didn't do much for me. Anyone read Crystal Gardens yet?


----------



## Holly Bush

T.L. Haddix said:


> "move on to impotency." *snort*
> 
> I got the latest Mary Balogh from the library yesterday. No way was I paying $13.00 for the e-book. Has anyone else read it yet? I'm working through a writing crunch, hoping I'll get to soon.


Moving on to impotency? I had to closely reread the thread and even then I'm not sure that's a story line that would 'harden' my interest in a book. (Sorry ladies. I couldn't resist.)

I liked Balogh's new book, The Proposal. I was glad to see and read Gwen's story as I've seen her in many other books and I was curious. And I liked the hero too. Very little can top Slightly Married or Slightly Dangerous which are in my top 5 all time list but this was a lovely story about two adults with some baggage. This is the first of a series about 'The Survivor's Club', men and one woman, wounded mentally and/or physically from the war with Bonaparte. I'm a complete Mary Balogh nut so bear that in mind.


----------



## Atunah

I think there are 2 different anthologies coming out. The first one has Tessa Dare, Leigh LaValle, Courtney Milan and Carey Baldwin in it called "Three Weddings and a Murder"

And there is another one listed, with Courtney Milan, Sherry Thomas and Carolyn Jewel called "Midnight Scandals". 

This is one of the cases where I wish self publishers could do pre orders. Maybe at least for those authors with a proven record. 

We can't even put a link up.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I read Balogh's The Proposal recently. Although it wouldn't rate as my favorite of her books, I liked it a lot.

After that I hit such a slump it was making me cranky. Book after book started and sooner or later either the story or characters would get to where I just didn't care and abandoned the whole thing. For me samples show whether the writing is to my taste, but they don't guarantee characters that can carry the whole story or a believable plot.

Then I saw a recommendation on AAR for Reforming Lord Ragsdale by Carla Kelly. She is an author recommended by a friend a while back. I tried a couple of her books available for Kindle at that time and they were okay but didn't make me want to read more of her backlist. That might be particular to me because the heroes were British navy men in Napoleonic times. I'm not a big fan of ships, ocean, etc., and the fact that after the HEA the hero was going to be gone more than present in the marriage was another meh.

However, IMO Lord Ragsdale was as good as the AAR poster said, and it broke my slump. Price is also reasonable at $2.99. I preordered Kelly's new book due out next month (Marriage of Mercy, $5.09), which is rare for me. Sorry, but my dial up connection is getting nowhere with the link maker right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Reforming-Lord-Ragsdale-ebook/dp/B0080I2XMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337645987&sr=8-1


----------



## Atunah

I loved Lord Ragsdale too. I read it quite a while back. Its great that its been re released as it was getting hard to find out there.

I loved everything of her I read so far. I don't mind the ships  I think I only read two of hers with ocean themes. The others were from the Ragsdale period.

She has such a special way telling a story, I really connect with her characters.

Here, I'll put the cover link in for you.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm back!

*passes out*

Will share books I read later...


----------



## Krista D. Ball

So I read this: 

It was ok. The writing was really good. I'm not a big contemp romance fan because I often don't identify with the lives these people lead. This story suffered from that situation. Though, it was perfect for reading on the beach in Mexico 

I read this: 

Yesterday, actually, on the plane coming back. Oh, I liked that one. Cheesy ending, as per usual, though the maple syrup flowed a little less than usual. However, the situations and whatnot were funny and it had yet another Pride and Prejudice feel to it with the proposals. Was worth reading a second time.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm nearing the end of my Balogh spree and will soon be sinking my teeth into much firmer cheese 

Read: 

It was fun, though it started to go downhill with the two personalities/identities thing after a while. I am starting to get annoyed that the HEA endings are not grounded in any reality whatsoever


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I think I have that one in my pile. I took out 6 books from the library


----------



## Atunah

Welcome back Krista 

I am on the waiting list for the new Balogh, but its still only in EPUB. I figured, they'd have the Kindle version as I am moving up the long list. But so far not yet. I wonder why. Only for Nookies. I presume that if they get the Kindle version in time, I can check that one out, even though I am on waiting for the Epub. I seem to recall they both show on that page.

Thankfully, my reading slump was cured by  so I am happy about that. Managed to finish another one that has been dragging and now I am reading the first in that Potent trilogy. The one where the 3rd has boobs hanging out of dresses, or something like that . I have to read them in order, so its first one for me.



Another library lend. Love the library 

I also was going through my spreadsheets of my books read. Yes, I have massive obsessive spreadsheets with ratings and a short one sentence something about the book. So I remembered this book with a Hero named Sax, I think he was a Earl, or Duke or one of them lordlings and he collected downtrotten folks and hired them in his house. Then he hired a bride and there was a parrot involved. I could not remember who wrote that, but I knew I wanted to try more of that author. So thanks to my spreadsheets where I noted the parrot and Sax and such, I found it. It was Jo Beverley Forbidden Magic. 


The reason for this long babbling is, that I looked at some of her other books and they are all 7.99, no matter how old. And then I find out that only 3 of hers are at my local library and none at the Free Philly one. I can't read paperbooks well anymore, so it has to be ebook. I am not paying 7.99 for a book that has been out years and years. .

That is what brand new releases cost. If they had priced them even at 4.99, I would have gotten it. They are under Penguin. They are notorious for over pricing especially older stuff.

Oh, well, no Jo Beverley for me.

But the moral of my rambling story is, I am glad I have these spreadsheets where I make a short note of certain aspects of a book, so I can look it up later. Like the thing with the parrot. I read that book back in 2009, in the first few months with my Kindle and I devoured books then like only had a year to live. I hadn't read at all for years until then. Suddenly I can make my font larger and I wanted to read everything, everything at once. 

Now I am getting ready for my Eurovision party for One.


----------



## Holly Bush

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'm nearing the end of my Balogh spree and will soon be sinking my teeth into much firmer cheese
> 
> Read:
> 
> It was fun, though it started to go downhill with the two personalities/identities thing after a while. I am starting to get annoyed that the HEA endings are not grounded in any reality whatsoever


No Man's Mistress was not a favorite of mine. Although I'll take a Balogh any day over most writers.

Of that series, More than a Mistress was the winner. It was steamier than the usual Balogh with a dark brooding hero and a heroine that I really liked. I liked the sister's story too. Can't think of the name of the book. Angela is the sister's name. She wears the goofy hats.


----------



## Atunah

Great freebie here

Pamela Clare - Sweet Release. First in a trilogy


Let me see what else


----------



## Tess St John

I'm having reading withdrawals.  With my son graduating high school in a week and my college daughter on here seven days days before she leaves to work in a different city this summer, I've had no time to read at all. (Or come by here...I've missed you all!)

I think that's why I'm in such a funk! 

Tess=funk is bad!

Thanks for the freebies, Atunah...Krista, hope you had a blast...and I appreciate everyone's suggestions as to the books they've read!!!  I'll have a bunch of book suggestions if I ever get the opportunity to read again. 

I really love when the kids keep me busy though...come September I'll be missing them terribly when daughter goes back to college and son starts.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Not sure how other libraries work but with our Overdrive we ask our patrons to make suggestions of ebooks we can provide. We have a separate Overdrive budget. Maybe your local library will take recommendations.  

We don't have a lot of historical romances on our Overdrive so I'm constantly making suggestions.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah - glad to see you got a copy of Potent Pleasures - if you enjoy this read then do try 

I've grateful to this thread because it was on a recommendation I picked up a Tessa Dare book - I've just finished the second in The Spindle Cover series - 
and it was exactly what I hope for in a HR read - believable characters in a tricky situation, that's fun, escapist and sexy.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Currently reading "More than a governess" #2 in the Weatherby Brides series. Had an oops moment and read #3 first  , but that's o.k.... jumped back to #1 and still really enjoying the series. 

Seem to really be into series books here lately... when you find a good story it's hard to let go!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Think I've overloaded on the Regencies and got it out of my system. I'm starting to find them all the same now. Time to go read a few shoot 'em books before I return


----------



## Atunah

I always try to mix it up. I can handle more of the regencies in a row, than I can other themes, but I too had to read something different. Still romance, still historical, but different setting. So I just finished 
Deborah Camp - Too Tough to Tame


Its a backlist release title with an unfortunate new cover. Indian named Storm-in-his-eyes. . I was feeling like a native indian historical and after browsing the selection, I picked this one based on the name. Yes, me shallow.

I loved it. I haven't read a lot of american native indian novels, so I wasn't sure who to pick. Now I am making a list of others.

I am not big on cowboy type historicals. Just not my thing, but indians mixed in there, I am there. .
Searching though for others is a bit difficult, as they are all under western type and again I don't like cowboys, and most are that. I think that is the reason I haven't read a lot of american historicals as I like other settings than cowboy with hat and horse. Maybe its not so much the setting of the wild west, but the cowboy thing. I don't know. I'll have to test that some more.

But this one I guess is set in that time, but the hat boys are the bad guys. 

Now I am searching for my next read. I want to try Shirl Henke. She has a trilogy out with interesting setting that is somewhat regency, but not London ballroom type.

This is the first I think


Another author putting out backlist. I am kind of hooked on the little older stuff. I loved the Danelle Harmon one and now the Deborah Camp one, so I might as well try a Henke. I also have the Pamela Clare one in the queue.

Ahhhhhhhhhh overload overload


----------



## Tess St John

A freebie Pirate story...get it while you can if you like pirates!!!!!


----------



## Atunah

That is why I cannot read in bed. I keep trying again and again. I lay flat, my eyes close. I am like one of those dolls. 
Aging ain't for sissies as they say.  

I did have that one pre ordered. I did like the first in that series and plus they lowered the price 1$ below the paperback. Don't know when I'll get to it though. 

Thanks Tess for the Pirates.


----------



## jenniferlweil

I'm a huge historical romance fan. My favorite author in this genre is Johanna Lindsey - she is awesome. I have read some of Lisa Kleypas's books and they were good.

I also really like Julie Garwood and Jude Deveraux.


----------



## Grace Elliot

jenniferlweil said:


> I'm a huge historical romance fan. My favorite author in this genre is Johanna Lindsey - she is awesome. I have read some of Lisa Kleypas's books and they were good.
> 
> I also really like Julie Garwood and Jude Deveraux.


This is what I love about this thread - picking up recommendations for great authors. I've love Lisa Kleypas but the others are familiar names who I have yet to read (hangs head in shame.) Which titles by JL, JG and JD would you recommend to start with?


----------



## Holly Bush

I read Julie Garwood years ago and am thinking of getting some of hers as ebooks now that I have my Kindle and that I have no idea whatever happened to the books. Probably went to the library or yard sale. I haven't taken a look at her back list but I _*loved*_ The Bride. I think it's been mentioned on this thread before.


----------



## CJArcher

I fall asleep all the time lately when I sit down to read. It's probably my own fault for not starting until about 10pm 

I'm just about to finish  It's about a 3.5 to 4 star read for me. After a slow start, it got much better about half way.


----------



## Atunah

I remember the days when I didn't even leave the house until 10 pm to go out clubbing.  . Now, I have a cat draped and sleeping on one side and hubby snoring on the other. If someone had told me when I was 18 my life would be like this, I would have shot myself in the head.  . Now that I am there, its really not that bad.  . Especially if I get to hold a Kindle in my hand. 

I Been seeing the Amanda Quick on the HR best seller lists for a while. It looks funny at 12.99 in the midst of the .99 - 2.99 and the selected 4.99 and 7.99. 

Have her books always been in hardcover first? Have romances generally been in hardcover? I don't like this trend though. I get that the ebook can't be 7.99 when the hard cover is over 16 dollars, but why even put it out in hardcover at all. Or for those that want hardcover, that's fine, but put the paperback and ebook out at the same time. Then everyone has a choice of what they want to buy. Then the ebooks wouldn't be as much.


----------



## Atunah

No, I mean put them all out at the same time. If the hardcover can be out at the same time than the ebook and the audiobook, that why can't the smaller more portable paperback be out also at the same time. There are those that prefer buying hard cover books for various reasons and there are those that want to buy paperback for also various reason. So I am saying if the audiobook can be out at the same time, why can't both paper version be out at the same time. 
Those that prefer hard backs will still buy those, even if the PB is also there. 

So no wait for anyone.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I believe the reason re: paperback is because they base how many copies of the paperback to print by the hardcover sales.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Holly Bush said:


> I read Julie Garwood years ago and am thinking of getting some of hers as ebooks now that I have my Kindle and that I have no idea whatever happened to the books. Probably went to the library or yard sale. I haven't taken a look at her back list but I _*loved*_ The Bride. I think it's been mentioned on this thread before.


Thanks, will check it out.
G x


----------



## Atunah

Freebie



Is it me, or are the free offerings getting worse and worse. Its getting hard to sift out the good. I can't even read the title on some of them, or figure out what romance genre they are suppose to be. In lots of cases they aren't even romance. And some of those covers, oy.

But I did find one good one, Barbara Samuel.


----------



## Tess St John

I thought the publishing world began doing hardback books when an author reached so many sales with their trade paperback books. Of course, that might not be right, but I can remember Stephanie Laurens had one of her Cynster novels released in Hardback after all the others were in paperback (and I bought it because I was so into the series at the time I didn't want to wait for the paperback six months later). I don't think the author has any control over that, I think it's the publishers only. Also, when Lisa Kleypas started her contemporary series, Sugar Daddy (I think that's the name, I got the book for free, but couldn't read it...the first person got to me) it was released in hardback, but she was already so successful!


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I believe the reason re: paperback is because they base how many copies of the paperback to print by the hardcover sales.


I see. I mean I get it on a big level, but I was hoping that the majority of the genre I like stays in the paperback business and not go to hardcover. Like I said, I wouldn't expect a ebook that comes out with the hardcover to cost that much less than the hardcover price. I don't mind waiting, I do for non romance stuff that comes out in Hardcover first.

I just hope this isn't a big trend in romance, is all.

On the freebie front I found this one. If it was a good book, which I have no clue if it is, it really sounds very interesting and it has a interesting setting. President Lincoln building a railroad to help the war and the guy that wants to connect the east with the west through the rails. 


Another freebie, this one during Peninsula war I think, woman following the drums.


more freebie


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I see. I mean I get it on a big level, but I was hoping that the majority of the genre I like stays in the paperback business and not go to hardcover. Like I said, I wouldn't expect a ebook that comes out with the hardcover to cost that much less than the hardcover price. I don't mind waiting, I do for non romance stuff that comes out in Hardcover first.
> 
> I just hope this isn't a big trend in romance, is all.


I see a lot more romance (in Canada) coming out in trade paperback. So, it's the mid-way point. It isn't the $12.99 paperback, but it's also not the $30 hardcover. $16-20 for a trade paperback, at least, allows for collecting, since it's a high quality book, but is a bit easier on the pocketbook.

With that said, I'm finding that the big, big names are all coming out in hard cover first here, which is really annoying for romance. A GRRM fantasy novel can't be read in a day. It's just not possible. There is yet a romance novel that has taken me more than one day to read (unless, of course, I put it down). I can't justify a hardcover for a romance novel no matter what.


----------



## Atunah

Lots of sales going on. There is a batch of Karen Ranney books that are all down to 4.99

And here are others I found:

.99

   

1.99

   

2.99


----------



## cagnes

Yes, thanks Atunah!


----------



## crebel

The Danelle Harmon book, The Defiant One, is Book 3 of 4 in the DeMontforte Brothers series, and I haven't read any of them. So I had to go back and start with Book 1:



Book 2 is a little higher priced, but still a bargain: 

and Book 4 is higher yet, but still in bargain territory: 

Thanks, Atunah, it's always good to find a new-to-me author to try.


----------



## Atunah

I found this post on Dearauthor.com. Artifacts of regency life. Starting with a voucher to Almacks. I love looking at this stuff, helps me with the visuals while reading from that time period.

http://dearauthor.com/features/essays/artifacts-of-a-regency-life/

Haven't checked on freebies yet. I'll add them if I find any.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Great link, Atunah! Adds more visual details on the dresses. I can't begin to imagine having to wear all those layers in the steamy London summer.


----------



## Holly Bush

I loved looking at all that stuff Atunah! I always wondered about Almacks. Very fun.


----------



## CJArcher

Ooh, thanks for posting, Atunah. I love looking at that stuff too. Although I love to imagine and read, visuals really help sometimes.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Very cool link, Atunah, thanks!  Are you enjoying this cooler SA weather?  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I tend to read more historical mystery fiction than straight romance. 
Here's a few historicals I've enjoyed: 
Regency: 
Victorian: 
1930s:  
Regency w/ more of a who-done-it vibe


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I'll add my thanks, Atunah, to all the others both for the $0.99 to $2.99 books and the link to the dreaded (it would be for me) Almack's info. Great resource for readers and writers.


----------



## zephyrs

One of my favorite books is . I have read most of Lynn Kurland's time travel books and enjoyed them and if they sold this one in kindle form would read it again. Since I can't does anyone know of any other authors who write with time travel?


----------



## Atunah

Thanks *Sara* for the historical mystery suggestions. Those look good. I started the St. Cyr series a while back, which is also historical mystery and I guess the Lady Grey series by Deanna Raybourn would fall under that and I adore her.

*Harriet*  If I had lived back then, I don't think I would have gotten one of those vouchers.

*zephyrs* Time travel romance is one of my favorites right next to historical romance. I guess because its still close to historical. I have a shelf I started on Goodreads where I put those I read and still want to read with Time travel. The link to it is in my siggy if you want to look.

I'll have to go through my lists to see which ones I read and liked so I can list you some. I think I read one of Lynn Kurland's books, and I don't think it was a time travel. I guess not all in that series are. Although I really liked her writing, she firmly slammed the bedroom door in my face and I am still a bit shell shocked from it . Cleaner than clean I guess.


----------



## zephyrs

Thanks Atunah, I will check out your list at good reads. If any jump out at you that are must reads let me know  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah

Just dropping in quick with this one. Eloisa James apparently posted on FB that this books is accidentially listed at 99 cents and they are trying to fix it. So get it while you can.



Make sure to check the price though before you hit just in case they fixed it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Snort It's $1.10 for me.


----------



## Atunah

I too pay tax on those. It's 1.07 for me  

And starting July 1st, I will have tax added to everything in the Amazon store since Texas made some deal for internet taxes. Oh well. Nothing one can do.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> I too pay tax on those. It's 1.07 for me
> 
> And starting July 1st, I will have tax added to everything in the Amazon store since Texas made some deal for internet taxes. Oh well. Nothing one can do.


I did not know this...I pay tax at B&N, but now at AZ too? Like you say, nothing we can do about it!


----------



## Atunah

Yep. It will be for everything now, not just things that have a physical presence in the state. So basically my next Kindle will cost me 8.25% more. 
Yes, I know we all were suppose to anyway, end of year, yadda yadda


----------



## Tess St John

Our sales tax is a bit lower at 7.25% but to be honest, I'm so happy not to have state income tax, I really don't mind paying it!

I did taxes for close to twenty years (so happy to say I'm not doing them now) and hated to do other states' income tax returns...seemed like such a burden for the taxpayer!!!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I remember having to do state taxes in Oklahoma. It was so bad that I actually owed money each year. Mind you, I was working a minimum wage job at 5.15 an hour and could barely pay rent and eat. Yet, each year I had to pay them about 20 bucks to the state. 

But it still bugs. I hate change.  . And I order a lot of stuff from Amazon with Prime. A lot. 

It will add a sum to my ebook addiction, that is for sure. So I am hoping that some of the prices will come down a little, to make up for that. That is if this agency thing is every resolved.


----------



## Tess St John

Freebies I see today...

This one is a highlander and erotic...so beware...I have not read it.



This one looks interesting...again, I have not read it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Not a historical, but have been waiting for this to come out for a bit: 

I'm not usually a contemporary fan, but it's different. I think it might hit the spot.


----------



## LilianaHart

Atunah said:


> I found this post on Dearauthor.com. Artifacts of regency life. Starting with a voucher to Almacks. I love looking at this stuff, helps me with the visuals while reading from that time period.
> 
> http://dearauthor.com/features/essays/artifacts-of-a-regency-life/
> 
> Haven't checked on freebies yet. I'll add them if I find any.


Thanks so much for posting this! I had a lot of fun looking at all the pictures.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished:



by Julie Anne Long from her Pennyroyal Green series. I've been taking a break from historicals and this one was the first
one for me in a while. I liked it so well I decided to read _To Love a Thief_  which features a character who made an appearance in _How the Marquess Was Won._


----------



## cagnes

Just finished: 
 love this series!

Up next...  Also a good series!


----------



## Atunah

I been having a bit of reading ADD . I was reading 3 books at once and now I started #4



For some reason this one was only available as a epub from overdrive library, so I have to read it on my Fire. I read much much slower on the Fire I noticed, at least half slower. I started last night and read in bed for a while, really like it, but my eyes get so tired so quickly on the Fire I had to stop at like 15% in. But I really like it. It is kind of shaking me out of my ADD. So maybe I can finally finish the other 3 books I started.

Here are some backlist releases. These 2 are from Robyn Carr, who writes those Virgin River thingies. These are from the 80's and I haven't read them, so no clue as to how they are. Both are 1.99 as of now

 

Also another backlist from Carla Kelly has popped up, although this one is a bit higher than others at 6.95.



And here is a freebie, western, after the civil war. Was published in the past by Zebra (Kensington)


And I still haven't picked my Prime lend for June yet. Here are a couple of options I am waffling over. 
A time travel 


Or maybe this backlist release that was one of those sought after out of print books, just put out by the author. 
This looks to be one of those romances heavy on well researched historical details as they were put out in the past. 
Sounds interesting


Oh, and I forgot to add that I went on a shopping spree on discoveranewlove.com, the site dedicated to romances from publisher sourcebooks. I am a member, so I get 40% off even the sale prices and they have a coupon for 15% off until the end of july that can be used by anyone, member or not. So I got the sale books that are .99 cents for .50 cents. 

That site has been one of the smartest things I have seen a publisher do. And no DRM on the books, so anyone including international, can get most of the books.

Now I just need to disappear for a few weeks, somewhere in a cabin with hot water, air conditioning, lots of food, wine, wifi and read . 

eta: yikes my spelling is like way off today . Need more tea.


----------



## Atunah

Freebies I found so far:

This looks to be a collection of stories


A backlist title from Connie Mason


An american historical by Mr Greenwood


****************************************************************

Now some sales:
A Laura Kinsale for 2.99


Another Kinsale for 2.99


And another Kinsale for 2.99


A Karen Hawkins for 2.99


A Medieval for 2.99


A Jane Feather 2.99


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Best blurb line ever (from The Hidden Heart)



> And once Gryphon sheds his neuroses along with his clothes this book proves most satisfying.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Atunah.

LOL, Krista.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Best blurb line ever (from The Hidden Heart)


Oh that is so funny 



T.L. Haddix said:


> I got this Tuesday. No chance to read it yet, but I think it is one of the prettiest covers I've seen in a while. (Don't tell Glendon!)


I got that one too, and a couple of others at the same time. I too am backlogged with books. 
It is very pretty. I been really liking what Avon has been doing lately. With the covers and with the prices of new releases being 4.99 a lot of times.

I think I like the blue color. Lots of the other covers are in red and purple tones with the dresses. I guess we are in a pretty dresses phase when it comes to HR book covers.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

That really is a lovely colour


----------



## Tess St John

I'm hoping to get in some reading this week! I think I only have 35 books in my tbr pile on my kindle!! LOL.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

THE HORROR


----------



## Atunah

Only 35? That sounds an awfully lot like a dare   

Someone will be scouring the sales tomorrow to feed the poor Kindle.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Lately, I've been reading non-fiction books. Well, more like skimming non-fiction books, trying to find the last bits and pieces of information I need for a project. Once this gets finished next month, I'll be due for another reading bender.


----------



## CJArcher

Not much fiction reading with me either. I'm determined to read something this week, however, even if it means the housework doesn't get done. Oh the things I give up for my reading habit!


----------



## Atunah

It happens sometimes. We get so physically and emotionally restless, that when we do have a moment to sit down, we stare off into space, instead of reading. Its like one can't shut off the brain long enough to escape.

I been switching it up a bit lately so I don't get that burn out I seem to get when the heat hits each year. For some reason it makes me melancholic. Maybe age . Then I feel ennui, the endless pain of existence.

So I read a time travel, then a dark and dreary fantasy romance, then I started the Dresden files which is I think Urban Fantasy for something not romance, then I took a detour with a sci fi romance erotica  and then came full circle with the new Mary Balogh - The Proposal. That one was a bit slow for me. It didn't help that I had to read it in little chunks as the library loan was only on epub, but not kindle. So I had to read it on the Fire for the first half and I don't like reading on a backlit device.
I did the unmentionable for this so I could finish on my e ink kindle. 

Now I am reading Enchanting Pleasures,  that third in the series by Eloise James. Wasn't it you Krista that started me on that trilogy with the chick falling out of her ball gown? . But I had to read the first 2 to get to that scene in the 3rd.

Interesting tidbit for me is that the last 2 Hero names, are Hugo and Erskine. . Not names I wouldn't have picked, but somehow they work. .

I also haven't had much luck with my prime lending picks. I read that Laiden's daughter in May and it has almost nothing but 5 stars as is a best seller and it was a let down for me, but the one I picked for June really caught me off guard so far, and not in a good way. I picked it because I only had 2 days left in June and it has Jimmy on the cover and its a time travel to Ireland. The sample was good, but now the heroine and the dialogue sounds so very bad and juvenile, I had to stop reading at 16% for now. I don't know what happened, it went from interesting to totally stupid, just on conversations between the H and the h.

Sigh, that is what I get for picking a book without any reviews, brand new indy upload and going with shallow cover candy. 
Who knows, maybe it might pick up again, but I can't unread the stupidity that is already in my brain now.

Thankfully there will be some upcoming Montlake Romance releases that will be prime lending eligible soon.

After this Eloisa James, which is perfectly fun and fluffy, I need to read my library loans which one is the 2nd in the Dresden files and the 3rd in the Jeanine Frost Paranormal series. Then I need another historical, which I haven't decided on yet. 
But I am thinking it will be either Caroline Linden, Elizabeth Hoyt's newest, Loretta Chase and a couple of other recent new releases I need to read. I think I need a reliable good historical romance writer after all of this. 
Especially if I ever finish that time travel weirdness.

I been reading slow as I am having some construction illness. The parking lot in front of my apartment literally collapsed as they were trying to repave a section and they had to take out a large 30 x 30 feet section and build it up again. The noise of the hammer and the vibration gave me a migraine and made my jaw hurt. Totally weird. Then the dust is clogging up my air waves. I think they are done finally.

But I still have to deal with the huge bridge building that is going on like 50 feet away from my building. I can't win . 
I haven't really been able to sit outside on the balcony because of the noise and dust and now its too hot anyway. I like to read out there in spring and fall.

I haven't checked for freebies or sales yet. I blame it on ennui


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I came across this today and I just had to share it with this group:

A Manual of Useful Knowledge (1810)

page 40: Hints for the conduct of females whose clothes have by accident taken fire.


----------



## Atunah

I forgot to add that more of Carla Kelly's backlists are being put out by Intermix
and they lowered the price from 4.99 to 2.99 on these pre orders. No covers yet

These to need to be readin order with Libby's first, then One good turn. 
Libby's London Merchant: Signet Regency Romance (InterMix) One Good Turn: Signet Regency Romance (InterMix)

The Lady's Companion: Signet Regency Romance (InterMix)

Also I got some notices of price reductions of other upcoming releases I had on pre order. It shows in order details the lower price, but I'll keep my eye on it. Those I got notice are

Eloisa James - The Ugly Duchess down to 6.99 from 7.99
Tessa Dare - A Lady by Midnight down to 5.99 from 7.99
Caroline Linden - The way to a Duke's heart down to 5.99 from 7.99
Miranda Neville - The importance of being wicked down to 4.99 from 7.99

These are all from Avon. They are lowering the prices on a lot of the historical new stuff they are putting out, I am loving it.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I came across this today and I just had to share it with this group:
> 
> A Manual of Useful Knowledge (1810)
> 
> page 40: Hints for the conduct of females whose clothes have by accident taken fire.


   

Do I dare ask what is page 1 through 39?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Lots of odd things, like how to make blue ink, how to pickle eggs, how not to catch on fire, how to treat a muslin dress so that it doesn't make you a walking candle, etc.


----------



## sahar786

I love Lisa Kleypas and Julia Quinn, Tess! I can't wait for the Smythe-Smith books!


----------



## Tess St John

Sahar...I think two are out...Just Like Heaven and A Night Like This!!  I have not read them yet, I'm wondering if I'll get them in paperback or on kindle. I have most of her books in paperback, but they're getting harder and harder to read.

I read another Scottish historical this week...Okay, and maybe it's just me, but most of the Scottish tales I have read lately include the h/h not liking each other, but hot for each other (which I've never experienced, so I'm not a great fan of that type angst between h/h). There is a feud and a war involved. The heroine gets kidnapped (either by the hero or by someone else), etc. It seems they all have the same formula...maybe I'm not reading the right ones. That's why I loved Julie Garwood's Scottish books, she didn't play to this formula!


----------



## Atunah

Yes, lots of them do have that formula. I hate you, no I hate you..... oh my, look at that chest and those buns.....  

Usually added to the kidnapping is the "feisty" heroine that to me comes across more like a banchee screeching shrew  

There are still many good ones to be found though. Michelle Willingham is one of those. I think I got the name right. 

I have to read Garwood in doses, or I get sugar overload.  . I do like her heroines a lot though, they don't turn into screeching shrews.


----------



## Tess St John

Screaming Shrew is a perfect description.

Thanks, Atunah, I'll look into Willingham's books.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I read another Scottish historical this week...Okay, and maybe it's just me, but most of the Scottish tales I have read lately include the h/h not liking each other, but hot for each other (which I've never experienced, so I'm not a great fan of that type angst between h/h). There is a feud and a war involved. The heroine gets kidnapped (either by the hero or by someone else), etc. It seems they all have the same formula...maybe I'm not reading the right ones. That's why I loved Julie Garwood's Scottish books, she didn't play to this formula! 
[/quote]

You're absolutely right about the formulaic plotting of these tales, yet I'm drawn to them on rare occasion. Too often and they become repetitive. Yet there's something very appealing about those kilted rogues. I'm in the middle of a Hannah Howell (Highland Captive). I haven't read her before and when I looked at her other published works listed in the front matter, it gave further evidence to the formulaic nature of these books. There are more than 20 novels whose title starts with "Highland." Smart branding too.


----------



## Atunah

That is what I do, rotate. I too love me the kilted hunks . The titles to make it easy to know what you get right away. Branding, so true. Hannah Howell has written a lot of highland books. And there are more than one series. I read one by her so far and I needed a flowchart first to make sure I would get the first in one of the series . I did have to get used to her use of the "brogue". Took me a while to get into that.

I am reading  right now, which I snuck in between my library loans. I just read the sample and then bought it.

But what I found really fascinating in this book, I am at 30%, is, how the author weaves the Hero's accent into the story. It is part and reason for the story in a way. But it is so smartly done. He has some cockney mix something else thingy going on and the heroine is a bookworm smart lady that works with speech. I think its masterfully done here. Its kind of a "My Fair Lady" in reverse.

So far I am loving this book. I had to get in a good historical as I have to read 2 library loans with one being Urban Fantasy (Dresden Files) and the other being Paranormal (Jeanine Frost). Somehow I just wasn't in the mood for either of those two right now.

My first love in reading is still Historicals. But I do have to break it up sometimes, even if I just change up the scenery, but still stay with Historical.


----------



## Atunah

Time for some sales I am finding.

These are .99 cents:
Lecia Cornwall


These are 1.99:
Laura Lee Guhrke


Katy Madison


Victoria Alexander


Lois Greiman


Samantha James


Margo Maguire


I also noticed that lots of my pre orders have lowered. They are all Avon.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, I agree, Harriet...I love me some kilted men!!

Thanks for the heads up on the sales, Atunah!!

Hope everyone has a super week!


----------



## Holly Bush

I stopped getting emails that there were  replies to this thread and thought everyone must be on vacation. And everybody's been here talking the whole time and I've missed it! Now I've got to read back through a bunch of postings! 

LOL!

Holly


----------



## Atunah

Holly, you shouldn't have known better, we never really stop yapping in here. 

If you check back and see some deals, just make sure they are still going on, before hitting that alluring one click button 

I have some freebies today:

Western:
 

Colonial:


----------



## Atunah

Here is a special sale, snap it up while you can. The first in the Spindle Cove Series by Tessa Dare, 
only 99 cents. I saw that one on twitter as I follow Tessa Dare.


----------



## Atunah

Freebie:

Jennifer Blake, this is one of her older stuff, she is with a big publisher now and is still writing.


----------



## Atunah

I saw this posted over on AAR. There will be a documentory on romance books, Harlequin to be specific on PBS tomorrow.

Here is a trailer on PBS of it

http://video.pbs.org/video/2227373257

I thought maybe it might be interesting to us romance readers. I already love the clips of women of different cultures and languages reading the novels during their daily lives.


----------



## Mary K. Norris

Hey everyone!

The few historical romances I've read were by Heather Graham and I loved them. I'm more a paranormal type of girl but will read any type of romance. Any really good historical romance suggestions?


----------



## LilianaHart

Atunah said:


> I saw this posted over on AAR. There will be a documentory on romance books, Harlequin to be specific on PBS tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a trailer on PBS of it
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/video/2227373257
> 
> I thought maybe it might be interesting to us romance readers. I already love the clips of women of different cultures and languages reading the novels during their daily lives.


Ooh! Thanks, Atunah!


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...I had seen that before, interesting stuff. I can't figure why they used a man as the writer when most romances are written by women

Mary, there are so many books listed in this thread...you could probably look on any page and find some historicals you might want to get the excerpts from to see if you would like them.

I jumped off the Scottish trail and back into Regency...not engrossed the book yet, but I have hopes it will pick up!


----------



## pamstucky

Forgive me for posting without perusing the thread first but this is only free for a few more hours (or less, depending on time zone), and gets good ratings, if anyone is interested:

http://www.amazon.com/Dunaways-Crossing-Historical-Fiction-ebook/dp/B007NN2C4E/

I haven't read it but it's free and it's historical fiction!

Now I'll peruse the thread!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Mary K. Norris said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> The few historical romances I've read were by Heather Graham and I loved them. I'm more a paranormal type of girl but will read any type of romance. Any really good historical romance suggestions?


I love Heather Graham, too! I remember reading her wonderful book Ondine long before I became a romance author. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

Krista D. Ball said:


> I came across this today and I just had to share it with this group:
> 
> A Manual of Useful Knowledge (1810)
> 
> page 40: Hints for the conduct of females whose clothes have by accident taken fire.


Sounds fabulous - must check it out!


----------



## Atunah

This one came up for free. Its a back list release by the author. Was one of those hard to find out of print. 


That is about all I could see that stuck out at me for now as far as freebies go.

This series was lowered to 99 cents each book. I could swear I have a freebie of this author, or someone in here read one of those books. I just somehow remember that author. Might be I am imagining things 
 

An this one is free, 3# in that series. I have not yet read anything by her though. Just thin picking in on the sales that I haven't already posted.


----------



## Mary K. Norris

Miriam Minger said:


> I love Heather Graham, too! I remember reading her wonderful book Ondine long before I became a romance author.
> 
> Miriam Minger


I haven't read that one! Another to be added to my To-Be-Read pile. Lol. I fell in love with her Slater brother's series and North American Women series. They were among the first romances I ever read.


----------



## CJArcher

This one is currently free:



It's a nice novella-length story.


----------



## Atunah

I come bearing gifts 

Older Mary Balogh, just released and on sale for .99 cents. I loved it.


----------



## Atunah

The Proposal was pretty good. It set up some of the other characters, which I can't wait to read about. It was a bit slow, but I think that is because it is character based. Not any crazy schemes or adventures going on, but a growth between 2 people that don't really like each other much in the beginning. 
There is just a way that Balogh writes. I am glad she still writes and has a large backlist.

I am starting

It popped up on my feed on Goodreads and looked good. I like it that Harlequin is listing some of their older historical stuff, although it would be nice I guess if authors could get their rights and do it themself. 
I needed a good historical after reading a bloody Jeaniene frost Bones book. Lord that was exhausting 

I need a few less torn body parts and dead piles of meat 

I looked at the Balogh sale I posted on my Kindle and the formatting is a bit weird in the beginning. Like the copyright and the beginning of the book are running together. Balogh put that one out herself I noticed. I wonder how much stuff she had the rights too. There is still a lot of stuff that is not on Kindle by her.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, that Mary Balogh that was a sale yesterday for 99 cents? It has been pulled from Amazon and it looks like it was put out by someone other then Mary Balogh. I just returned my copy. It looked messy as far as formatting goes. I am not going to support, what looks to be a thief.


----------



## Tess St John

CJ...thanks for Unlocked!

Wow, Atunah...that's terrible.


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, Atunah. Just wow. Glad it's been taken down.


----------



## L. T. Fawkes

During that PBS series on Queen Victoria, the narrator mentioned that Benjamin Disraeli, in the times when he wasn't Prime Minister, wrote novels. I immediately grabbed my Kindle, searched on Disraeli, and up popped his list. 

(Love my Kindle. I never would have found any of his titles on the shelves at my library or local book stores.) 

I downloaded a few titles, all FREE since they're classics, and I've read one of them, Venetia. 

I guess I was expecting a largely political novel, but Venetia turned out to be a Historical Romance, written in 1839 and set in the 1760's. It's a pretty good story about a young heiress raised in seclusion with an absent father, and torn between her possessive, manipulative, controlling mother and the man, possibly unsuitable, she loves. Supposedly it's loosely based on the lives of Lord Byron and Percy Shelley, but I don't know enough about either of their lives to comment one way or the other.  

The most interesting part, to me, was Disraeli's historical perspective, writing in 1839 about life in the latter half of the 1700's.

L. T.


----------



## Atunah

I have never heard of those L.T., they sound really interesting. I'll have to check some out, especially since they free classics. I keep wanting to read more classic stuff. It does take me a bit to get into the language.

I found some sales today
$0.99
Its the 2nd in the Mayfair series.


and the first in that series is on sale for $1.99


I read both of those a long while back, so I can't recall any details. Looking at my shelfs, I gave the first one a 5 star and the second a 3 star.

This is $1.99 and set in Victorian time. A gentleman and a Scotland Yard man. It is the 1st in a series.


----------



## Tess St John

Found these freebies this morning...sorry if any are reruns! I have not read any of them, but they all look to be historicals! Hope everyone is enjoying a great Sunday!


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for those Tess. The "Charlotte" one looks interesting. I am curious how the author can make Mr. Collins appealing in any way. 

Looks like we all have slowed down a bit in this thread. Summer time I guess. I also been more busy watching Olympics now and before that, I was dealing with some dental issues.

I am still working my way through a time travel back to Ireland. It was my June prime loan. I have to finish, so I can get my July borrow still this month.

Not sure what I'll read after. I did buy this one on sale for 2.99 yesterday


Its the first in a series, came out in 2011 and I had it on my reading next shelf on goodreads, although I can't remember why. . So I might be picking that one. Unless I just go with randomizer.


----------



## Tess St John

You're right, Atunah...we'll see if the writer can make him hero material!!!


----------



## Atunah

Lots of sale stuff. I guess the theme this time is "scandal"

$1.99


----------



## Tess St John

THAT IS A LOT OF SCANDAL, ATUNAH!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I hadnt visited for a while and it's all flooding back, why I love this thread!
Thanks for the great recommendations.
I'm currently reading 'Vestal Virgin' - set in ancient Rome - about 75 % way through and now realise the book I wanted to read was "The Light Bearer" - guess I'm on an ancient Rome kick for a while longer.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I have read a romance as far back as ancient Rome. Probably medieval is as far back as I have read. And sometimes its hard there to have it be believable. Maybe its because I imagine life being so much harder the farther back I go.

I have picked my book to read and its 


I am pretty sure I came across it from one of the romance sites where it was reviewed favorably recently. Can't remember where though. So I read the sample and went for it. I liked the premise.


----------



## Atunah

A heads up for those of you liking Georgette Heyer. Sourcebooks will put all of the ebooks on sale for $2.99, starting on August 14th. Its to celebrate her birthday. 

For those that have a membership to the Discoveranewlove sourcebook site, we get an extra 25% off that price.  

I know we had a big sale a while back on Heyer, was it last year? So if you are missing some of the books, there is your chance.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> A heads up for those of you liking Georgette Heyer. Sourcebooks will put all of the ebooks on sale for $2.99, starting on August 14th. Its to celebrate her birthday.
> 
> For those that have a membership to the Discoveranewlove sourcebook site, we get an extra 25% off that price.
> 
> I know we had a big sale a while back on Heyer, was it last year? So if you are missing some of the books, there is your chance.


Thanks for the heads up - it's a constant source of irritation to me - the price of Heyer books. Cant wait for a price reduction so I can download a whole lovely collection of them.


----------



## gina1230

Atunah said:


> A heads up for those of you liking Georgette Heyer. Sourcebooks will put all of the ebooks on sale for $2.99, starting on August 14th. Its to celebrate her birthday.
> 
> For those that have a membership to the Discoveranewlove sourcebook site, we get an extra 25% off that price.
> 
> I know we had a big sale a while back on Heyer, was it last year? So if you are missing some of the books, there is your chance.


Oh, good. I need to pick up Devil's Cub.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a interesting research story on SMTB site.

http://smartbitchestrashybooks.com/blog/amazing-regency-businesswomen-a-guest-post-by-michelle-styles?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+smartbitchestrashybooks%2FwRgdXX+Smart+Bitches%2C+Trashy+Books

Lady Jersey, the one that gave out the Almack vouchers was a bank owner. Interesting to read about women in these times that somehow made it in the male world.


----------



## crebel

Fascinating info, Atunah!  I certainly had no idea about Lady Jersey.  Kind of makes you want to open an account with the Royal Bank of Scotland now, doesn't it?!  Marriage settlements, the original pre-nups...


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, admittedly, I am an Olympic Fan! Love all the games, but this year while watching the equestrian, I keep thinking about heroes from history...how they would handle a horse...how big their horse would be (I'm thinking larger than the ones I'm seeing)! And the fencing...I wonder what men used to practice their fencing in days gone by. Strange I would be thinking these things, but those thoughts keep running through my head! LOL.


----------



## Atunah

You are not alone. I am imagining dashing gentleman and rakes on the horses and maybe some pirate rogue fencing. 

I did not have any of these thoughts when watching race walking.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, thank goodness, Atunah, I thought I might be the only one! 

LOL...you're right about the race walking!!!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I definitely agree with picturing the Lords on horseback after watching the equestrian events. I like watching the fencing... just can't figure it all out because the scoring happens so fast! 

Can you imagine the ladies in all their clothes & corsets race walking? I don't think they ever got much beyond a stroll  .


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> You are not alone. I am imagining dashing gentleman and rakes on the horses and maybe some pirate rogue fencing.
> 
> I did not have any of these thoughts when watching race walking.


I'll second that! Wonderful stuff to fuel the imagination! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Are you guys a bit slow reading too in summer? Not sure if it is the heat, or just general pain of existence. 

I am still waffling what to read next. I finished a contempo YA, so I am ready for another Historical. I been putting books into a "eau the queue" folder to make it easier, but now I have so many in there that once again I can't make my mind up 

I think, I am going to read this one 

Its put out by the author and I think it was free at some point. Pamela Clare writes good stuff. So I hope for another high rated one. I seem to be on a roll with my last few books, so I am happy.


----------



## gina1230

Atunah said:


> Are you guys a bit slow reading too in summer? Not sure if it is the heat, or just general pain of existence.


Yep, I'm stuck in slow motion. I've been reading Acheron for about a month now and I still have 200 pages to go.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I think, I am going to read this one
> 
> Its put out by the author and I think it was free at some point. Pamela Clare writes good stuff. So I hope for another high rated one. I seem to be on a roll with my last few books, so I am happy.


I've got to get to that one, it's been on my TBR pile for the past 2 years!  I LOVE Pamela Clare's MacKinnon's Rangers series & I'm working my way through her I-Team series. The I-Team books are good, but I think her historicals can't be beat!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I've got to get to that one, it's been on my TBR pile for the past 2 years!  I LOVE Pamela Clare's MacKinnon's Rangers series & I'm working my way through her I-Team series. The I-Team books are good, but I think her historicals can't be beat!


Well I loved Sweet Release by Pamela Clare, so move it up on your TBR 

Remember guys, starting today, all Georgette Heyer books by Sourcebooks are on sale for 2.99. This sale is until the 20th of August. For those that have a membership to discoveranewlove.com, you get another 25 percent off. 
It might be worth to get a membership, (9.99 for a 6 month period) if one wants to buy them all.

If you buy 20 of the books on this sale, you save $15, 75 cents per book. So you'd save $5 if including the membership price. 

If you get 15, you save 11.25, minus the membership. So 1.25 saved.
So if you are planning to get at least 15 books in this sale, getting the membership is beneficial. Since you get 6 credits for free books also with it and 40% off all romance books on the site.

Just thought I throw that out there.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, I see now I phrased this wrong in my post. They are 2.99 on Amazon, but 25% if one goes through the romance club that Sourcebooks has. I hope I make more sense now. I re read my post and even I got confused  

Sometimes when I babble, I babble my way right out of clear and understandable words.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the reminder!!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Freebies I found...I have not read them, so as always...beware!


----------



## CJArcher

At the RWAustralia conference over the weekend, we were lucky enough to get our hands on Eloisa James' latest before it's official release.



This sort of thing NEVER happens in Australia. We often don't get books released here until months after they're available in the States. I started it last night. So far so good!

(That cover isn't the one we get here, BTW. Ours is much prettier  )


----------



## Atunah

I have that pre ordered.  

Is there a place to see that different cover? Now I am curious. There are lots of time I find other countries covers more appealing. Sometimes I browse the german Amazon store and compare the covers of romance novels.  

Is there an australian amazon store? For some reason I can't find it.  

I floved the last one in that series, Beauty and the Beast I think it was.


----------



## crebel

I have it pre-ordered, too.  I love Eloisa James.  I am officially jealous that you are getting to read it already.  Lucky you!


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> At the RWAustralia conference over the weekend, we were lucky enough to get our hands on Eloisa James' latest before it's official release.
> 
> 
> 
> This sort of thing NEVER happens in Australia. We often don't get books released here until months after they're available in the States. I started it last night. So far so good!
> 
> (That cover isn't the one we get here, BTW. Ours is much prettier  )


Is it the UK version with the swan mask?


----------



## CJArcher

cagnes said:


> Is it the UK version with the swan mask?


That's the one.


----------



## Verbena

oh, I was really like that


----------



## Suzie Grant

Anyone have any recommendations for historicals like Marsha Canham? I love her books! I love the realism and the action. I'm not picky about time periods either. I can read anything as long as it's set before 1900. Thanks!


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

While this is a little outside the scope of a true historical romance (because there is time-travel involved) have you looked into Sarah Woodbury? Her books are set in medieval Wales, quite different from most settings. I was floored by ability to stay so true to the time period. They are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Suzie Grant

Thanks I'll look her up. Does she keep to the HEA in her stories?


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

Yes, I would say they count as HEA, granted the ride is bumpier than most. Daughter of Time, is the first of a series, so obviously, everything doesn't conclude with the first book.


----------



## Atunah

Suzie Grant said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for historicals like Marsha Canham? I love her books! I love the realism and the action. I'm not picky about time periods either. I can read anything as long as it's set before 1900. Thanks!


Yeah, Marsha Canham sure does the adventure doesn't she. I'll have to go through my lists and see what else is there in that way. Lots of the newer stuff isn't quite as epic anymore though. And the Pirates, gotta love the pirates.

Pamela Clare's historicals are great and sweeping, also Danelle Harmon released her backlist and those are great. Lets see, Mary Jo Putneys older ones, like her self released "Fallen Angels" series and the Bride trilogy.

Meredith Duran is another one with some meat.

Joanna Bourne's series is very heavy on the historical, gets great reviews for that.

I'll have to think about it a bit more after I get some strong tea in me


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Yeah, Marsha Canham sure does the adventure doesn't she. I'll have to go through my lists and see what else is there in that way. Lots of the newer stuff isn't quite as epic anymore though. And the Pirates, gotta love the pirates.
> 
> Pamela Clare's historicals are great and sweeping, also Danelle Harmon released her backlist and those are great. Lets see, Mary Jo Putneys older ones, like her self released "Fallen Angels" series and the Bride trilogy.
> 
> Meredith Duran is another one with some meat.
> 
> Joann Bourne's series is very heavy on the historical, gets great reviews for that.
> 
> I'll have to think about it a bit more after I get some strong tea in me


I second Arunah's recs & also recommend Barbara Samuel, love her historicals.


----------



## Suzie Grant

Awesome! These are all names I haven't read so I'm making a list. No one does adventure like Canham, that's for sure. Thanks for recs! I just hope most of these are on kindle as I really don't read paperbacks anymore. They're too clunky, cumbersome. Thanks ladies! Hope everyone has a great reading weekend!


----------



## Atunah

Yep, they are all on Kindle. I am the same, I pretty much only read ebooks now. Harmon and Putney have started to put their backlist up on Kindle. So did Barbara Samuel and Clare. 

It has been one of my favorite things about kindle books, backlists. So many great romances from years past that had their print runs and that was it. I can't read most prints in paperbacks, so to see them coming up on Kindle is great. There was a lot of great stuff even from just 10-15 years ago. I am more weary of stuff before 1992 or so.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Now that life has settled down for a few months, I'm thinking I should finish my Balogh books. We had a rough patch together for a bit, but I think we can kiss and make up.


----------



## Atunah

Great freebie, I bought and read it recently. Backlist release, first in series.


----------



## LilianaHart

I'm finally sitting down to read Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series. I love it! I had to stop writing for the day and finish reading. It's always exciting to find a new author you love.


----------



## Atunah

I just moved A Night to Surrender up on my Eau de Queue list to read soon.

I can't remember now if I ever posted this video. I loved Tessa Dare's Stud Club trilogy and read them pretty much in one binge. She made a video about that trilogy, its very funny 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4DzoNkomQ0


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just moved A Night to Surrender up on my Eau de Queue list to read soon.
> 
> I can't remember now if I ever posted this video. I loved Tessa Dare's Stud Club trilogy and read them pretty much in one binge. She made a video about that trilogy, its very funny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4DzoNkomQ0


Anyone who can put together a video like that using only those things deserves to have at least one of the books read, so I'm taking the plunge on the first one!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

"The Stud Club Trilogy"   Who WOULDN'T want to read that!!   

Got the freebie, Atunah. Thank you for the heads up! Love the "Eau de Queue"... I've definitely got that goin' on.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebie, Atunah...I read a Tessa Dare book years ago, but can't remember it...maybe I need to try her again.


----------



## Atunah

I could swear I read that. Or at least one that has that same thing going, locked in room, thunderstorm, dead parents and then catatonic. 

I can narrow it down to about 590  . That is the number of books I been tracking in Goodreads, since I been tracking that is. I am pretty sure I read it in that time span. 

I assume its a historical right? 

Ahhh, more stuff is coming to my head. It hasn't been that long I read this. But how the heck to find this, that stuff isn't usually in the blurb and wouldn't be in my short note I put for myself either. 



His Captive by Diana Cosby comes to mind. She lost her parents in an accident, the Hero kidnaps her, she is afraid of thunderstorms..... I am not sure about the catatonic though since the spend that night on the road and she gets scared.

He does look her in the tower room at his place and then she gets withdrawn, she had begged him not to lock her in.  

I am thinking of some other book with the catatonic, I think I can see the scene in my head, Hero all freaked out. But I don't know how I would find it. Its on my read shelf on Goodreads I am pretty sure.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

HELP

I need a recommendation. Atunah, you know what I like


----------



## Atunah

Ha, it is Diana Cosby and "His Captive". I just browsed through the book and he looks her in again later and she goes all catatonic. 

Lost her parents as they were riding together in a cart that turned over, she lived. They were on the way to bailed out her nasty brother. 


eta: Krista, I know what you like? That sounds naughty.  . You want a Balogh or something totally different.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

*snort*

Well, another Balogh or someone like her would be ok to try I think.


----------



## Atunah

Have you ever read a Sherry Thomas? Carla Kelly? Tessa Dare?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

2 Tessa Dares. Liked one, hated the other. Willing to try again, though.


----------



## Atunah

Avon is having another sale, this time the word is "Pleasure" 

These are all $1.99.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

hilarious!


----------



## Atunah

. Seems  like each month Avon has a different "term" they put up for sale. If they keep going like that, a large part of their catalog will have been on 1.99 sale at one point or another. 

Just watch til they hit the term "duke"


----------



## Krista D. Ball

That's a really cool idea.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Just watch til they hit the term "duke"


  There will be a duke deluge, quickly followed by a rake or several.

Krista, have you tried Joanna Bourne?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Hmm I haven't. Does she have any that are darker - or, at least, not fluffy? I don't do well with fluffy. Ask Atunah. I send her emails complaining


----------



## Tess St John

LOL. I agree...they do get on kicks where they use a specific word to catch the readers' attention.


----------



## CJArcher

Krista D. Ball said:


> Hmm I haven't. Does she have any that are darker - or, at least, not fluffy? I don't do well with fluffy. Ask Atunah. I send her emails complaining


I wouldn't call them fluffy, but not dark either. Clever, yes, which I like. Not all that helpful, am I?


----------



## Suzie Grant

CJArcher I just bought your The Mercenary Price. I'm looking forward to reading it. My tbr pile is entirely too large and this thread is so bad for my bank account. lol


----------



## CJArcher

Thank you, Suzie, that's very sweet of you. I hear you on the TBR pile - if mine wasn't a virtual one it would have toppled a long time ago. Sigh.


----------



## Suzie Grant

LOL Historical romance is about all I read anymore. Other than the thriller genre once in a blue moon with authors like James Rollins. I love him. But I love history. It's been a huge part of my life since I was very young, thanks to my dad. My first historical romance was Gentle Rogue by Johanna Lindsey when I was twelve years old. That was all it took. I was hooked. I love authors like Marsha Canham, Judith Mcnaught, Elizabeth Lowell, Brenda Joyce, and one of my all time favorites Iris Johansen. I read in a variety of eras lol. I love them all. Oldies but goodies for sure. I've really enjoyed going through the thread to pick up new reads. Great recommendations here. I just finished Lord and Lady Spy by Shana Galen. It was definitely cute. Looking forward to more great recs from here.


----------



## LilianaHart

CJArcher said:


> Krista, have you tried Joanna Bourne?


I highly recommend the Joanna Bourne books. Very intelligent reading. And like CJ said, they're not light and fluffy, but they aren't super dark either. Just great stories. I actually read all 4 books twice in one week just because I was afraid I'd missed something. The books overlap dates and characters, so when I reread it answered some questions.


----------



## Grace Elliot

LilianaHart said:


> I highly recommend the Joanna Bourne books. Very intelligent reading. And like CJ said, they're not light and fluffy, but they aren't super dark either. Just great stories. I actually read all 4 books twice in one week just because I was afraid I'd missed something. The books overlap dates and characters, so when I reread it answered some questions.


I really enjoyed:


----------



## Miriam Minger

Anyone read Ciji Ware's Island of the Swans?  One of my all-time favorites.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the De Montforte brothers series... the first in the series _The Wild One_ is still free. If you decide to read the series they definitely need to be read in order. Interestingly, the third one, _The Defiant One_, is the one I was least interested in but enjoyed the most.



Currently I'm on the second in the series The Stud Club. The first one was quite good, I thought. Good pacing.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trophywife007 said:


> Currently I'm on the second in the series The Stud Club. The first one was quite good, I thought. Good pacing.
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa Dare is my one of my favourite HR authors - just love the Spindle Cove series. Her characters are so fulsome and believable. Delicious!


----------



## cagnes

Another Tessa Dare fan here! I also enjoyed the De Montforte brothers series.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished: 

Really enjoyed it, it was a fun read! Thanks Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Just finished:
> 
> Really enjoyed it, it was a fun read! Thanks Atunah!


I am glad you enjoyed it. .

I am having backlog with library books. And for the first time, that includes paper library books. Yep      

Some books I just really really want to read but the ebook price is not in the range I am willing to pay and there are no library ebooks. I did pretty good on the first one, it was in trad paper size, so larger pages and the font wasn't too small.

But then I read 
which doesn't even have a ebook version and the book was old and worn and in mass market paperback. Yellowish pages and my eyes, my poor eyes. I used a low magnification hang around your neck thingie and it was better. But don't even get me started on my poor cramping hands holding them open. All the while I am trying to be so overly careful as it is a library book. I am very weird that way and I always want them to go back in the same condition I got it. Even if its already in bad shape. I imagine a librarian with a ruler and tight bun looking over my shoulder as I read. 

So good news from library paper books, I can read trad back.
Bad news, most romances are only in mass market paperback, even at the library. 

At least Annie's song turned out to be a great book.

But there is a reason I prefer Kindle books. But I am not going to pay so much for ebooks that are not even new books anymore.

The trad back I read was a PNR series. They want 12.99 for the first in the series while the paper version is 10.00 on amazon. I don't think so. The book came out in 2009. Penguin of course. So I will read that series in paper from the library. Again thankfully, its in trade paper. If all paperbacks where this trad format, I could read more like that. 
But again, most romances only come out in crappy MMP.

In other news 
Carla Kelly is putting out more and more of her backlist. I just got this one to read later. 


Its 2.99

I have loved every book I ever read by her. So I am sure I will love this one too.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah, I'm trying this one this week:


----------



## 13893

For Tessa Dare fans:


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'm about 80% of the way through Jo Goodman's _The Last Renegade._ I would undoubtedly have read till morning and finished it last night, but I fell asleep over it about 4 a.m. This growing old is the pits. Anyway, for western romance fans, this is IMO excellent. AAR gave it a good review recently, which is where I first saw word of it.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Atunah, I'm trying this one this week:


Well, . This was one of those rare Baloghs I gave only a 3 star. Maybe you'll like it better.

I don't know if I ever mentioned Carla Kelly to you. I'd recommend you try her too at some point.



ellenoc said:


> I'm about 80% of the way through Jo Goodman's _The Last Renegade._ I would undoubtedly have read till morning and finished it last night, but I fell asleep over it about 4 a.m. This growing old is the pits. Anyway, for western romance fans, this is IMO excellent. AAR gave it a good review recently, which is where I first saw word of it.


You made it to 4 am? . I figured out I can't read much in bed. I try, but my eyes start closing if I lay down. I'd have to sit straight up I think. I am lucky to make it past 12 if I am in bed. . But yes, growing old is not for sissies. I remember gong to the clubs when the night didn't even start until 11 pm. Come home at 3-4 am and go to work the next day.  

I might check out this Jo Goodman one. Looks like the peeps I follow on Goodreads gave it good reviews. It is still more rare for me to read western historicals. I am not sure why that is. I think maybe its the cowboy thing. Not a fan of the cowboys. . Although I have read some that I like, so I am just confused at my reluctance. Or just confused period 

And thanks LK, I never get tired of watching the Tessa Dare video. Makes me smile every time.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

<"It is still more rare for me to read western historicals. I am not sure why that is. I think maybe its the cowboy thing. Not a fan of the cowboys.">

Everybody's different. I rarely read contemporaries. All I can think is, yeah, and they'll get divorced and hate each other soon.


----------



## 13893

Atunah said:


> And thanks LK, I never get tired of watching the Tessa Dare video. Makes me smile every time.


 I love her joyful bent humor.


----------



## drenee

ellenoc said:


> I'm about 80% of the way through Jo Goodman's _The Last Renegade._ I would undoubtedly have read till morning and finished it last night, but I fell asleep over it about 4 a.m. This growing old is the pits. Anyway, for western romance fans, this is IMO excellent. AAR gave it a good review recently, which is where I first saw word of it.


Jo Goodman has started a Facebook page. I was supposed to tell you all about a month ago but I have been so busy.

I have a signed copy of The Last Renegade. I haven't had a chance to read it yet.


----------



## Anisa Claire West

Yes! Historical romances are soulful and imaginative.  Check out the lesser known author, Scotney St. James.  Her books were all written in the late 80s & early 90s and are now out of print.  My favorite is Northern Fire, Northern Star, set in the Canadian wilderness.


----------



## Tess St John

I, too, will stay up until all hours if I'm into a book...however, I have a friend who goes to the last chapter and reads the end if she wants to know what happens and can't go to sleep until she finds out...I admit I've done that a time or two, but it was very anticlimactic.


----------



## Atunah

Anisa Claire West said:


> Yes! Historical romances are soulful and imaginative. Check out the lesser known author, Scotney St. James. Her books were all written in the late 80s & early 90s and are now out of print. My favorite is Northern Fire, Northern Star, set in the Canadian wilderness.


I had to look up this author as I never heard of her. Oh how I love these old colorful flowing hair covers. . I really do adore them. Here is another author that would benefit from ebooks. Get that old backlist out there. The books do look interesting especially the settings. But the only way to get them now is to find some old copies. Am I the only one that buys used paperbacks that say they are in either good or very good condition and then they come in and they look like they been manhandled by a octopus? 



Tess St John said:


> I, too, will stay up until all hours if I'm into a book...however, I have a friend who goes to the last chapter and reads the end if she wants to know what happens and can't go to sleep until she finds out...I admit I've done that a time or two, but it was very anticlimactic.


I get the cold sweats just thinking about reading ahead in a book. *shudders . I just can't do it. Just like I can't read anything that is even remotely a series out of order. From A to Z and from page 1 - 400.


----------



## Atunah

So I was back to waffling again about my prime picks. I don't know how many of you have prime and use the once a month book, but I am determined not to waste it. . At points it has been hard to find stuff I don't already have, because it was free at some point, or is just not anything that sounds interesting. 
I made a wishlist on Amazon of current prime books and those still upcoming. I just searched by Montlake and added those that sound like historicals. All of their books are in Prime. I also browsed like a crazy person the listings on Amazon for all prime eligible romance books, which is like sifting through a swamp. . It helps a little sorting by price and starting with the highest.

So the last one I read was a time travel. Civil war colonel in the middle of a battle in Virgina, steps through a time thingy into current reenactment of the same battle. So its not technically a HR, but there is some time in going back in time. 
That one was "The Last Cavalier" in case someone wonders. I liked it and it was a 4 star for me.

So that one was actually my August prime book. I am always like way behind with them and barely get the next one before the month is up. So now I need to pick my September loan. I have now lined up 3 books that I will use as prime. That will cut down the waffling at least until my December loan. . By then a lot of the books that are still on pre order by Montlake, will be available, so I hope I should be good for first half of next year.

So here are the 3 books I picked. I have not read them, nor read a sample of them, so I have no clue how they will be. I guess I'll find out. 

First one I will pick is 

Its a time travel, again. . Sounds interesting with the time traveling to medieval time through dreams, done in testing of someone with a brain tumor. Or something like that.

Next one will be 

Pure Historical Romance. Set in and after I think of civil war. Union spy and woman from New Orleans who travels to Wyoming and Fort Laramie.

Then I have 

Again civil war theme. I am not 100 percent sure about this one as I can find very little about the author and the author reviewed her own book. I kind of really hate that. No listing on goodreads either, unless I am blind.

Anywho, I just thought that if someone else is waffling about their prime, I gave some ideas. I have about 40 books in my prime wish list, many of them are not out yet and not all are historical romances.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...I don't do the prime lending, but I can see where you would have problems on which to pick! 

I also saw where that author left herself reviews for both her books. I was told this is a major no-no and never seen it done before. I've seen where authors post a review that was given from another site, but never giving themselves a ranking and talking about the book.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, author self reviews are such a turn off that I might not even use that book as a prime lend. 

And I also just learned another lesson, get a sample first even if its a prime lend. I got the Dreamspell for my September loan and when I tried to check it out on my KK, its unreadable. The font is so tiny that I cannot make it large enough to see. Then it goes from tiny to so huge it too is unreadable. Like there is no in between. Horrible. So I charged up my old and trusty K1 and put in on there and I can get a decent size there. They embedded the font so I can't change the font style. Horrible. And I can't "return" it as it is a prime lend. Or I lose my months loan. Ugh. 

If this is part of the new update for my KK and that new format K8 or something, I hate it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Yeah, author self reviews are such a turn off that I might not even use that book as a prime lend.
> 
> And I also just learned another lesson, get a sample first even if its a prime lend. I got the Dreamspell for my September loan and when I tried to check it out on my KK, its unreadable. The font is so tiny that I cannot make it large enough to see. Then it goes from tiny to so huge it too is unreadable. Like there is no in between. Horrible. So I charged up my old and trusty K1 and put in on there and I can get a decent size there. They embedded the font so I can't change the font style. Horrible. And I can't "return" it as it is a prime lend. Or I lose my months loan. Ugh.
> 
> If this is part of the new update for my KK and that new format K8 or something, I hate it.


You know, you might give feedback to Amazon. . .maybe they'll let you return it and restore your September borrow.

The problem, incidentally, isn't the new format. . .it's that the publisher didn't know how to properly work with it to make the fonts work correctly. 

But, I agree, given that, it's a good idea to sample even for a borrow. . . . .


----------



## Atunah

I might shoot them an email just to let them know, or use the report thingy on the book page. Thankfully I'll be able to read it on my K1, even though the font style is still not something I would like. But at least the size is more on the normal range there.  But yes, from now on, always get the sample on those. 

Oddly enough, the book has many good reviews, all 5 and some 4 stars. Not a one is saying anything about the formatting. I find that a bit, um odd. But since I can't test it on anything but my KK, I don't know if it looks normal on the K4 and the touches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Which one is it? I can at least look at a sample?

Oh. .. you said "Dreamspell". . .this one: 

Yeah. . the font is tiny. On my K4 I have to put it up on 6 for it to be readable. I usually use 3.


----------



## Atunah

I read at 4 usually and on this book, putting it at 6 looks like the normal 2 for me. But then going from that to the next size, 7 it is way to big. 
I wonder how many other books are going to look like this if publishers don't know how to properly work with this newer format. I guess I have been lucky so far. But then my KK only just got that update. So I wouldn't have noticed it then.


----------



## CJArcher

Definitely report it to Amazon. Aside from hopefully getting your borrowing rights back for the month, they'll notify the author (I've heard they do this if they get a complaint about unreadability). The author will want to know so she can get it fixed. But yeah, that must be annoying!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I get the cold sweats just thinking about reading ahead in a book. *shudders


You'd be constantly shaking around me. From the time I read _Gone With the Wind_ until I got my first Kindle, I never read any book without checking out the ending first. I was determined never to be taken in that badly again (and in the case of books with animals in them, I need to know that killing off the animal isn't used as a way to prove how bad the bad guy is). The Kindle finally cured me of this because it just seemed like too much trouble, but if I encounter something else like _GWTW_, I'll undoubtedly take up ending reading first again.


----------



## Atunah

I try to read as many reviews by buddies on goodreads that I can. I have to make sure a romance is actually a romance. I said it here before, but I will never read Deveraux again because of Knights in shining armour. Now I know to read some of the spoilers in books. Carefully, but if there is no HEA, someone will mention it. 

The killing animals gets me too. I been lucky so far. That could be anywhere in the book though, not just in the end. 

But for me, most important is that if I read a romance, it actually is one. With so many books now being thrown into the romance category on Amazon, which are clearly not romance just based on cover or blurb, I am very very careful with new authors. I notice an upswing of writer talk trying to cash in and not knowing anything about the genre. 

But yeah, I'd be a shaking mess around you, if you still read the end first.


----------



## William Sewell

Sharon Kay Penman has some good historical romances. More historical but still romance. _Here Be Dragons _ is a good starting place if you can find it. Might be out of print.


----------



## Trophywife007

I braved the formatting issues and borrowed _Dreamspell_ by Tamara Leigh.



I enjoyed it... it's been a while since I've read time travel and this one moved along so quickly I hardly noticed that there wasn't any sex in it -- barely a couple of kisses. But it was a good story and had a bit of a different take on time travel.

Atunah, please keep me apprised of your future Prime lends. I'm too lazy to try to hunt them down myself!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> The killing animals gets me too. I been lucky so far. That could be anywhere in the book though, not just in the end.
> * * *
> But yeah, I'd be a shaking mess around you, if you still read the end first.


What I'd check the end for is to find a reference to the animal (still alive). I don't check the ending any more. One problem with ebooks is that you get a sample from the beginning. There's no practical way to check the ending without buying the book. 

I'm with you, though, in wanting romances to be real romances. Some of the discussions in the Writers Cafe make me grind my teeth, but there's nothing for it except to be as careful as possible.


----------



## cagnes

I've just started this Prime Lending read & enjoying it so far.


I've enjoyed these Prime lends...
  

I may borrow this one next. It's a contemporary novella that's been getting good recs on goodreads recently.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Isn't it illegal to read the end of the book first? I believe that's right up there with tearing the tags off pillows.


----------



## Atunah

Glad someone found it. That one didn't ring any bells with me. I only read the "Lost Heir's" trilogy by Camp.



cork_dork_mom said:


> Isn't it illegal to read the end of the book first? I believe that's right up there with tearing the tags off pillows.


 . Wait, what tags... 

Thanks for the Prime listings cagnes. I added a couple more to my wish list.



Trophywife007 said:


> I braved the formatting issues and borrowed _Dreamspell_ by Tamara Leigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it... it's been a while since I've read time travel and this one moved along so quickly I hardly noticed that there wasn't any sex in it -- barely a couple of kisses. But it was a good story and had a bit of a different take on time travel.
> 
> Atunah, please keep me apprised of your future Prime lends. I'm too lazy to try to hunt them down myself!


Glad you liked it. Oh dear, its a clean read?  If written well I can look past that.

I am noticing more and more font issues now since I got the upgrade on my KK. Book I am reading now "The Last Hellion", I have to set font to 5, which then looks like the usual 4.

And I just got "Lord of Temptations by Lorraine Heath, a pre-order that came out on the 25th and I can't change the font. The default is totally stretched out across with big gaps. I can't change to condensed or to sans serif. Its hard to read and I am going to return that one. Sad.

I don't want to have to fiddle with font in every book I read.

eta: Just returned the Lorraine Heath book through My account. But there wasn't a text box to report. So I went to the book page and I reported from there with details. I'll see if they fix it in the future.

Whats odd is that I also got the new Anna Campbell book at the same time and they are both from the same publisher, Avon. But the Campbell one is fine. I can change typeface on there fine. Although the line spacing is larger. I can't get is as small as other books. I think that is a issue with the K8 format. But I can get to it by making it smallest line spacing, usually I have it set on medium. But with the new format, I can't get it below what used to be medium, by putting it on small. It works for me thankfully.

I have no clue if anything I just typed makes any sense.


----------



## Trophywife007

Thank you, cagnes!

Atunah, you are in big, big trouble when they come to inspect your pillows and mattresses. If you thought the IRS was bad...


----------



## Atunah

I have an air mattress. I don't recall any tags on there. 

I have to cut them off the pillows because I use a water pillow and my cat likes to play with the tags. 

Cat claws + water filled bladder in pillow =  

If they come inspect by mattress, he better look like Derek Craven.


----------



## Atunah

So after I reported the Lorraine Heath book on the book page, I got an email to call CS. So I just did and I told the nice man about that one and the Dreamspell. He will forward it he said. 

I think I am going to cancel all my pre-orders for now. I have to see samples now first. Seems like there are different issues going on. The tiny font in Dreamspell is just like what The Casual Vacancy looks like that came out today. The Lorraine Heath book has some stretched out font, not small, just stretched and can't be changed in style. 

Now I am concerned about future books.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah, I notice you're reading Chicagoland Vampires right now.  I read the first 3, will start on the next 3 books soon, and have really liked it.  What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Atunah, I notice you're reading Chicagoland Vampires right now. I read the first 3, will start on the next 3 books soon, and have really liked it. What do you think of it so far?


I love them. I need to update my siggy. I finished #2 and I just got the 3rd from the library. I like the wit and humor in it. I get worn out on PNR when they are so dark and dreary. Jeanine Frosts Night Huntress got a bit too depressing for me.

I guess I'll find out about Chicagoland as the series goes on.

I just finished


I really liked it. Its the 4th in that series. The heroine is a force of nature. Holy cow she and her dog Susan hit the hero like a ton of bricks. She knocked him flat on his behind in the first encounter. . There is no simpering female in sight. In parts I kept thinking of Katherine Heburn and Spencer Tracy. Not visually, but the back and forth. Fun stuff.


----------



## Trophywife007

I do like Loretta Chase -- read my first one on a recommendation from you.


----------



## drenee

At dinner this evening Jo informed me that three of her older books are now available as ebooks. She was told they wouldn't be ready till October 1st, but when I looked them up they are already up on the Amazon site, and on B&N aslo. 
The first one in the trilogy is 2.99, the second is 3.99 and the third one is 4.99.
Jo thanks everyone for reading her books.
deb


----------



## gina1230

Thanks Drenee. I haven't read any books by Jo Goodman yet, but I've been wanting to.  I already have A Season to Be Sinful in my TBR, and I just grabbed My Steadfast Heart.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Gina.  She had to go through quite a process to get the rights to these older books back so they could be available.  
deb


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ooh, I'm ranting!
> 
> So I've been waiting something like two weeks now to read this library book. And I finally get it. It's the third in a series, and I really enjoyed the first two. This one is supposed to tie up a lot of loose ends. Not only are the loose ends not tied up, but one of my biggest pet peeves of all time - adultery - is the main theme. The blurb didn't make that clear. None of the reviews I read mentioned it. I'm just a little ticked off. It had such potential for the end of the series. I don't want to mention it here, because y'all know I try to not do that. But if I were still reviewing, I'd give it a one star. Aside from the adultery, the women were weak, and the man was not heroic. I wanted to yell at the main characters "Grow a pair!" Obviously, it pushed my buttons.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


Please... you can't just leave us like this. At least give us a hint so that we don't accidentally do the same thing! I promise I won't tell a soul.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I just finished... 

I thought the hero was a yumfest and the heroine was written well too, but I didn't care that the story didn't stand on it's own. I like series books and visiting characters I've seen before, but I like when each still stands alone and in this one you never find out who is trying to kill the heroine. There were other things here and there I didn't care for, but that could be because the book had paranormal elements--not my normal read.


----------



## Trophywife007

I picked up that one earlier this year as a freebie... guess I'll move it up on my TBR list.

10/6/12

I just finished Highland Mist and though I'm not put off by the PNR aspect (huge fan of Karen Moning's "Highlanders" books) I'm not really driven to continue for some reason.  The next one is about a secondary character from this book, and I'm not drawn to find out more about his story; I also don't want to get involved in having to finish a 6-book (or however long it is) series... can't really say why, either.  Maybe it is, as Tess St. John said, that it's not a stand alone story.    Anyway, that's my take.


----------



## vikiana

I'm a very big historical romance fan. Love stories happened like real stories but shown on movie like a romance. This brings the salt of one good told story.


----------



## vikiana

Can you tell me some good historical romances to have fun with?


----------



## Tess St John

Trophywife, I'm glad it wasn't just me...I feel the same way about continuing...I do think it has to do with the ending one book aspect! I like a book to have a definite ending.

Vikiana, what kind of fun are you looking for

Has anyone read CAROLINE BINGLEY I stared it, but honestly, we're in her thoughts for ages...and she's basically telling of what happened in Pride and Prejudice so far...The writing has a great old feel, but NOTHING'S HAPPENING! I'm wondering if it's worth it to keep with it  Any opinions?


----------



## Anisa Claire West

I’m a longtime fan of Karen Robards, particularly her older books from the 80s and early 90s.  Some historical favorites include Desire in the Sun, Green Eyes, and Morning Song.  Her books are great escapism and pure fun.


----------



## Tess St John

Anisa, I've only read BAIT by Karen Robards, and it's contemporary romantic suspense. I'll have to check out her historicals.


----------



## Atunah

So I finally finished my September Prime


For me it was a 3 star. First it was a pain to read in such tiny font so it took longer. And it was just a tad too sweet for me. I mean they barely kiss. It had some good moments and some other stuff that dragged a bit for me. No way of knowing though if it hadn't been so badly formatted if I had liked it a bit better. It took me longer to read because of it and that drives me nuts. But it was still a nice time travel.

So now I have to pick something for October. Sigh, its always such a pain 

So here is a link for all the books that Montlake Romance has put out. They put a bunch out that used to be under Leisure (Dorchester). They bought them out, but most of those are not under prime. But there are some historicals that I guess the authors finally get some money now. 
There are also some nice looking new historicals on that list that are prime lendable. So maybe that helps a bit.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Amontlake+romance&keywords=montlake+romance&ie=UTF8&qid=1349998801

I am currently reading 


So far so good. Seems sweet. Not sweet as in no steam, but sweet as in Hero and Heroine. Hero seems to be a bit socially awkward from what I can tell. This is a paperback from the library. Its really weird to read paperbooks again after 4 years of ebooks. . I just thought I'd give it a try. Just tired of paying 7.99 plus tax for books like that. Love Avon as they are marking a lot of stuff down to like 4.99.

I also have to still read 


Also a library paperback. Sounds interesting though. I am trying to get them both done this weekend so I can turn them back in. They have a waitlist on them, fairly new books.

Hope everyone has some time for some reading. 



Anisa Claire West said:


> I'm a longtime fan of Karen Robards, particularly her older books from the 80s and early 90s. Some historical favorites include Desire in the Sun, Green Eyes, and Morning Song. Her books are great escapism and pure fun.


I see her name pop up and I don't think I ever read her. Might check out to see what there is. Although I am guessing the older stuff won't be on kindle yet.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So here is a link for all the books that Montlake Romance has put out. They put a bunch out that used to be under Leisure (Dorchester). They bought them out, but most of those are not under prime. But there are some historicals that I guess the authors finally get some money now.
> There are also some nice looking new historicals on that list that are prime lendable. So maybe that helps a bit.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Amontlake+romance&keywords=montlake+romance&ie=UTF8&qid=1349998801


Thanks for the link, Atunah! It looks like it will be useful in mining for prime lends.

I just finished my October lend... "Fallen" by Christina Skye. It's PNR, not historical, although a couple of characters seem to be from centuries earlier. This is the second "Draycott Abbey" story I've read, and my only complaint is that even though each story is a stand alone, there seems to be a lot of back story I'm not in on with the two stories I've read, so they feel too short in that there's not enough background and then they end rather abruptly.


----------



## CJArcher

I haven't been reading much HR lately (I find it tough to read in the genre while I'm writing), but I have discovered a wonderful historical mystery series with a lovely romance thread. The first book is permanently free I think.



I think these are previously published and have been re-released by the author. The setting is 1860's Boston which isn't my cup of tea but it makes a nice change from the predominantly UK set books I read. I've just finished book 4 and the romance is getting more serious. I think there's 6 books in the series? Great series if you like this genre.


----------



## Trophywife007

I stayed up until 2:30 last night in order to finish In Bed with the Devil by Lorraine Heath.



Liked it a lot... loved the hero and heroine! Follows a common pattern, but still good.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

CJ - I read the Ryan books sometime ago and agree - it's a nice series. Another along the same lines, but even better IMO, is C.S. Harris's St. Cyr series. Harris is a pen name of Candice Proctor, author of _Whispers of Heaven_, one of my favorite romances. Not available for Kindle unfortunately.

Atunah - I'm with you on prices. I follow several cozy mystery series. When each one started, they were priced in the $4.99 range, which is part of what gave me incentive to try them. Two of them have new books out this month - at $11.99! I've got to tell you, no cozy ever written is worth that so far as I'm concerned. Maybe I'll get them from the library, maybe I'll just forget about them. One way or the other, whoever controls that pricing is being penny-wise and pound-foolish.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I stayed up until 2:30 last night in order to finish In Bed with the Devil by Lorraine Heath.
> 
> 
> 
> Liked it a lot... loved the hero and heroine! Follows a common pattern, but still good.


I loved that whole series, all 4 books. Common patters yes, but so well done. 



ellenoc said:


> CJ - I read the Ryan books sometime ago and agree - it's a nice series. Another along the same lines, but even better IMO, is C.S. Harris's St. Cyr series. Harris is a pen name of Candice Proctor, author of _Whispers of Heaven_, one of my favorite romances. Not available for Kindle unfortunately.
> 
> Atunah - I'm with you on prices. I follow several cozy mystery series. When each one started, they were priced in the $4.99 range, which is part of what gave me incentive to try them. Two of them have new books out this month - at $11.99! I've got to tell you, no cozy ever written is worth that so far as I'm concerned. Maybe I'll get them from the library, maybe I'll just forget about them. One way or the other, whoever controls that pricing is being penny-wise and pound-foolish.


I love the St. Cyr series. Well I only read 2 so far and I loved both of them. I don't think I read one of hers as Proctor yet. I'll have to check.

Yeah, I will from now on always check the overdrive libraries first for expensive stuff and then as a last resort I might do the paper version from the library. I now have access to 3 different overdrive libraries and so I find more. But lots of stuff the publishers just won't allow in e-lending.

I am reading 

right now and I got that from the library as a paperback. The book is really good, but the print is so tiny, its really difficult for me. Its the tiniest so far out of the library books I got. Yikes. Its taking away from my enjoyment of it. I can only read a little at a time which isn't how I normally read a book. It is also very tight at the spine. I can barely hold it open. The last paperback I read was not that tight and the font was larger. This is a penguin book and I refuse to put money in their pocket if I can help it. 
Because of that I will probably not get the next 2 in the series, even though they sound intriguing.

If the publisher think by not making a ebook version either more affordable price wise or letting them being loaned at libraries, that I would go ahead and pay the price anyway, they are wrong. I'll find something else to read instead.

If all paperbacks looked like trade paperbacks I could easy deal with it.


----------



## CJArcher

I've heard about the St Cyr mysteries but haven't tried them yet. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Eliza Baum

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to historical romance. Romance in general, actually, is a genre that I've enjoyed but have read very little. I have always had a prejudice against historical romance, though I can't necessarily articulate why, beyond a general dislike of studying history. But this year I've made an effort to start working them into my TBR list, and I'm finding that more and more of them sound appealing to me.

I'm currently reading:



I'm going to have to go back through this thread and glean some more potentials.... (as if I need more books on my list)


----------



## drenee

I have put the first St Cyr book on my wish list.  The description sounds more historical mystery than historical romance, which I would prefer.  Am I correct in my assumption?
deb


----------



## Atunah

Yes, St. Cyr is historical mystery. I am only through book 2 and there is a "romance" running through, but its not historical romance in the true sense. The mystery part is actually very good and the main focus of the stories. I gave book 2 a 5 star. I read it recently and I loved it. The twists and turns to me at least were surprising and very well done. 

There is something so earnest and honorable about the Hero, I just love him. 

I found it so fascinating to realize how hard crime fighting was with the limited technologies they had available.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I am on waitlist at the library for 

I loved her first trilogy and this is the start of a new series. Its out already, but I have to wait of course at the library. It got fantastic reviews already on Amazon.

Here is another one I am on waitlist, the books have just been ordered by my library


I'd have to go through my lists for other stuff

This I already own and still have to read


And this is a debut I keep seeing on the list I want to check out. Not available at my library though, is MacMillan the publisher that wont even allow paperbooks at libraries? I can't remember. 


And once I get caught up a bit with library books, I am going back to some backlists stuff. They give me the adventure a lot of new stuff doesn't. Marsha Canham, Danelle Harmon, Shirl Henke, Cynthia Wright etc. Sometimes I need something more sweeping.


----------



## Tess St John

I just noticed this thread passed 2000 posts!!! Yay, us!!!!

So glad to have this thread to check every once in a while and find great books to read!

Here are some freebies I found this morning...be sure to check the price before you download and I have not read these, so I can't speak to if I like them or not.


----------



## Atunah

I like the title of the 2nd one, Lord Fool . I have read a few historicals where that title would have applied  

You know, I do the same, come here and browse backwards in this thread. What I really want to to is go all the way back to the beginning and browse through. So I can mark some books I might have forgotten about.

I just finished a Carla Kelly 


I find her always reliable for a good read. I did find it a bit sad to think about that women really have just recently come a long way in education. Yes before my time, but still hasn't been that long. In this book the daughter is the one that would love to learn and go to school at Oxford and the son that gets sends, is a rascal that doesn't want it. The unfairness of it all.

Apparently they didn't give degrees to women at oxford until the 1920's and had limitations of only a quarter of students could be female.

This is from wikipedia



> Women's education
> The University passed a Statute in 1875 allowing its delegates to create examinations for women at roughly undergraduate level.[15] The first four women's colleges were established thanks to the activism of the Association for Promoting the Higher Education of Women (AEW). Lady Margaret Hall (1878[16]) was followed by Somerville College in 1879;[17] the first 21 students from Somerville and Lady Margaret Hall attended lectures in rooms above an Oxford baker's shop.[15] The first two colleges for women were followed by St Hugh's (1886[18]), St Hilda's (1893[19]) and St Anne's College (1952[20]). Oxford was long considered a bastion of male privilege,[21] and it was not until 7 October 1920 that women became eligible for admission as full members of the university and were given the right to take degrees.[22] In 1927 the University's dons created a quota[23] that limited the number of female students to a quarter that of men, a ruling not abolished until 1957.[15] However, until the 1970s all Oxford colleges were for men or women only, so that the number of women was effectively limited by the capacity of the women's colleges to admit students. It was not until 1959 that the women's colleges were given full collegiate status.
> 
> In 1974 Brasenose, Jesus, Wadham, Hertford and St Catherine's became the first previously all-male colleges to admit women.[24][25] In 2008 the last single sex college, St Hilda's, admitted its first men, meaning all colleges are now co-residential. By 1988, 40% of undergraduates at Oxford were female;[26] the ratio is now about 48:52 in men's favour.


I am trying to imagine the 21 female students in 1879 above a bakers shop.

I actually went to an all boys school for a few years. I guess it would be like highschool? This was in germany, so its a bit different. There were 11 of us in the whole school. It was a special program they tried out. The teachers hated us. All male teachers. Even earlier, I had to fight in middleschool not to have to go to home ed class, or whatever its called. Where you cook, sew and learn about being a good house wifey. 

I fought, with the help of my mother to go to the work shop instead with all the boys and do technical drawing and carving and all those manly things. Was just me the only girl. Then when I got out of school I went into trade as a painter. Painting houses, gold leafing, all the things a painter does. I was the only girl in the district and I think there were only a handful of us in all of Bavaria.

This book just made me think about all those things.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thanks to this thread I have SO many great books to read.... unfortunately life gets in the way and I have to read other stuff.  

I moderate a Senior Citizen Book Club at my library and we meet twice a month. At the first meetinf of the month we report on a book we've read on our own (my chance to sneak in a romance  ). I then hand out copies of the same book to everyone, including me, and we talk about that at our next meeting. I try to find books that take all of us out of our normal comfort zones.

Now my son, who's a senior in high school, is reading One flew over the cuckoo's nest and he asked me to read it too. Haven't read it since college so I'm having to trudge back through that.  

In and amongst all that, I squeeze in time for historical romances. They're such a breath of fresh air and an escape from the day-to-day grind.

I check this thread every day to see what's being talked about!!


----------



## carolineluvs2rt

I'm a fan of historical romance. My two favorites are American Western and English Regency. Doesn't seem logical, but I can't help it. I love Loretta Chase, especially LORD PERFECT and MR. IMPOSSIBLE. And I love too many western historical authors to list them all here. I especially love a romance which includes subtle humor, as does Loretta Chase's and Jacquie Rogers' and Linda Banche. Can't go wrong with a smile and a happily ever after, can you?


----------



## Tess St John

Sounds like everyone is busy with their lives...

Fascinating, Atunah, how you grew up and what you had to do.

Cork-dork-mom, I am afraid to say I've never read One Flies over the Cuckoo's Nest...but how lovely for your son to ask you to read it with him...My son didn't want me to even know he had to read books while he was a senior. LOL

Carolineluvs2rt...I think others have spoke of Loretta Chase here too. I too love me some humor with my romance!!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, its been a bit chaotic here. We have construction going on on the apartment buildings which is a pain. My cat got sick, but seems to be fine again and I been fighting with insurance company over medical bills. Ugh. I miss my german health care system. 
But I also had to read off some non historicals of my library list. For some reason they always come available at the same time, even though I try to stack and vary the sub genres when I put them on hold.

So I finally started a Historical again


Going back to King's and Knights. So far so good.  I recall I read a Paula Quinn in the past I liked a lot. There was some interesting sex on a horse. . I actually marked that in my notes I put in after I read a book. Sex on a horse. 

That book was

and I loved that one.



carolineluvs2rt said:


> I'm a fan of historical romance. My two favorites are American Western and English Regency. Doesn't seem logical, but I can't help it. I love Loretta Chase, especially LORD PERFECT and MR. IMPOSSIBLE. And I love too many western historical authors to list them all here. I especially love a romance which includes subtle humor, as does Loretta Chase's and Jacquie Rogers' and Linda Banche. Can't go wrong with a smile and a happily ever after, can you?


Loretta Chase is one of the best I think. I too love that subtle humor. I'll have to look up the other names you mentioned, never heard of them. Hey, romance readers don't need logic in what we like, do we? If we do I am in trouble. 
We could probably use some Western recommendations in this thread. Its not a sub genre I read often, so if there are some great ones you can think of you read, bring em on.


----------



## LilianaHart

Atunah said:


> Yeah, its been a bit chaotic here. We have construction going on on the apartment buildings which is a pain. My cat got sick, but seems to be fine again and I been fighting with insurance company over medical bills. Ugh. I miss my german health care system.
> But I also had to read off some non historicals of my library list. For some reason they always come available at the same time, even though I try to stack and vary the sub genres when I put them on hold.
> 
> So I finally started a Historical again
> 
> 
> Going back to King's and Knights. So far so good.  I recall I read a Paula Quinn in the past I liked a lot. There was some interesting sex on a horse. . I actually marked that in my notes I put in after I read a book. Sex on a horse.
> 
> That book was
> 
> and I loved that one.
> 
> Loretta Chase is one of the best I think. I too love that subtle humor. I'll have to look up the other names you mentioned, never heard of them. Hey, romance readers don't need logic in what we like, do we? If we do I am in trouble.
> We could probably use some Western recommendations in this thread. Its not a sub genre I read often, so if there are some great ones you can think of you read, bring em on.


You totally sold me on that book just by saying, "sex on a horse." Best. Pitch. Ever.


----------



## Atunah

I aim to please


----------



## Atunah

Thief of Shadows by Elizabeth Hoyt is on sale for $1.99

Its the 4th in the Maiden Lane series.

$1.99
A Night Like This - Julia Quinn


$1.99
A Scandalous Scot - Karen Ranney


$1.99
Devil of the Highlands - Lyndsay Sands


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm thinking about getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing holding me back from buying it is that her last one, which I don't remember what it's title is, wasn't that good. But I am tempted.


I got that one, but haven't read it yet.

I wanted to post this little ol ditty called "Where the heart roams".

http://www.pbs.org/pov/wheretheheartroams/full.php

It was made in the 80's and it follows romance readers and writers of the time, many of them historical. Its a very interesting cultural look I think at how not just romance novels have changed over the years, but also how women are viewed. I guess I forgot just how still in the past we were back in the 80's. The film follows a housewife that gets hooked on romance novels with Rosemary Rodgers and gets involved in the author circles and organizes the "Love Train'

I watched it on my google tv in full screen. It was worth it just to see Barbara Cartland in all her poofy pink glory 

I also found interesting the editor, Anne Gisonny that was part of the new line at the time called Candlelight ecstasy, which for the time was more sensual. And to listen to Cartland being outraged at the opening of the bedroom door. 

Thankfully we came a long way.

I guess now I know why I never read a Cartland novel before, to clean for my tastes I guess. I just never came across her to read. Considering she wrote like 400 books, I am baffled I haven't come across her more.


----------



## Moira Bianchi

I have to admit that I´m such a Pride and Prejudice fan that I let Mr Darcy talk to me and ended up as a writer wannabe.
But I can't make myself even think about venturing on historical authoring... We're a extremely young country - Brazil is barely 500 years old - so I don't think I'm entitled to mess with Austen's era.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I guess now I know why I never read a Cartland novel before, to clean for my tastes I guess. I just never came across her to read. Considering she wrote like 400 books, I am baffled I haven't come across her more.


Thanks for the link; I can't wait to watch it all. I just took a peak and what a blast from the past! Barbara Cartland was all the rage in the 70s. Things were perhaps a little more subdued then.


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm thinking about getting this one.


I've been reading Long's Pennyroyal Green series (thanks again to Atunah the Enabler) and had forgotten that I'd pre-ordered this one, so thanks for the reminder! It will be next for me.


----------



## drenee

I am reading the fifth book in Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series.  To Sir Philip, With Love.  
I love this series.  
deb


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love your covers, T.L.  

Miriam Minger

I'm re-reading an old favorite, Johanna Lindsey's Fires of Winter.  Johanna's books truly inspired me to write historical romance.


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> Please let us know what you think - I'm afraid of being burned.


I finished the latest in Julie Anne Long's Pennyroyal Green series and enjoyed it. 
 
I guess I've been drawn in to the series. The humor is there and I like the dialogue between hero, heroine and others. I'm going to stick with this group in hopes that Olivia and Lyon do eventually get together in spite of how hopeless it looks.

I don't recommend this if you haven't read the first and at least a couple of other books in the series.


----------



## Atunah

That was "Like no other Lover" (Book 2) with the statue and lets not forget the drinking game. . It takes quite a bit to make me laugh out loud at anything, TV, books, movies, jokes, I am very very fickle on that. But I laughed so hard with that book I started snorting . Hubby was a bit worried I think. . Like I said, I don't just laugh at anything. I think my humor gauge is weird.

Its much easier to make me cry I think. Just show me a abused animal one of of those looooooooong ASPCA commercials and I ball.

Which reminds me, I still haven't read the one that came before the Notorious Countess. I am being bombarded by all the library ebooks coming up. Some of them had weeks, months of wait time. But of course they all still come up in the same month. 

Since 3 of them are PNR's I think I might fill the in between with How the Marquess was won(#6) , which comes before this one. (#7). I miss my lordlings if I go too long without a HR.

I did finish 


And I highly recommend Willingham if you like Highlander romances with a bit more grit and depth to them. This was the second in a series and I can't wait to read the 3rd. I think this author is having a book out next year with Montlake Romance through Amazon. Her others are with Harlequin Historical. HH has some gems I have to say. And she is one of those gems.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished .

It's _very_ different from the Julie Anne Long I just read but it really grabbed me. I started with a sample, had to buy it and I couldn't put it down. I'm now on to the second one in the series... don't know that it's as strong as the first -- at least from the beginning like the first one, but we'll see.


----------



## Grace Elliot

The 'sex on a horse' grabbed my attention so I tryed to find 
but according to amazon UK it's not available as an ebook - just paperback....and yet KB gave me a link to a kindle version in the US. Any ideas?


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> The 'sex on a horse' grabbed my attention so I tryed to find
> but according to amazon UK it's not available as an ebook - just paperback....and yet KB gave me a link to a kindle version in the US. Any ideas?


I actually didn't like Lady of Desire as much. 
The sex on a horse was in "The Laird of the Mist". Which I loved. Is that one available for you?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Aaaaaah - thanks for that Atunah - will check it out!!
Whilst looking for Lord of Desire I found this  which looks just my cup of tea - and the first in a series to boot , so will give this a whirl.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> Aaaaaah - thanks for that Atunah - will check it out!!
> Whilst looking for Lord of Desire I found this  which looks just my cup of tea - and the first in a series to boot , so will give this a whirl.


I liked that one a lot, I like the whole series.  This one has a verry interesting Hero. 

I love pretty much anything Hoyt writes.


----------



## Tess St John

I have read books with people making-love while on a horse. And I've been in on a few debates on whether one can actually have sex on a horse...All I say in these conversations is...IF it's possible, it cannot be comfortable for either party! I cannot find anything romantic about it. Then I start thinking about germs...and get all creeped out.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the "London's Greatest Lovers" series by Lorraine Heath and have to say I enjoyed all three very much with the first still being the best, imo. Maybe I'm always drawn to the oldest brother.  The second and third kept me wondering how she was going to resolve the issues -- spoilers --


Spoiler



would Stephen regain his memory and then know Mercy wasn't John's birth mother? How was she going to get rid of Walfort? Was he going to off himself, and then leave Jayne and Ainsley with more guilt?


 Anyway, all were good and included an ongoing subplot involving their mother. Plus the price was right will each one being under $5.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Tess St John said:


> I have read books with people making-love while on a horse. And I've been in on a few debates on whether one can actually have sex on a horse...All I say in these conversations is...IF it's possible, it cannot be comfortable for either party! I cannot find anything romantic about it. Then I start thinking about germs...and get all creeped out.


I'm so glad someone else said this. I've thought of a similar comment several times and decided to keep quiet since people seemed so enchanted with the idea. I've spent my life around horses - breeding, raising, training, showing, pleasure riding, driving - and while I think making a sexual connection would be possible if logistically difficult, "having sex" would get you dumped on the ground with some violence. And you'd deserve it. Horses aren't inanimate objects like the hood of a car.

That said, the truly stupid, ignorant things one finds in books concerning horses are frequent and astounding. It's pretty obvious that authors who don't know a poll from a pastern don't think this is an area that needs research.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I suspend belief a lot when I read historicals. I mean I try not to think about pesky things like hygiene when the h/H get down and ummm dirty  

I been on horses. I don't think I would want to attempt that one myself, but its still fun to read about.  . Just like reading one of the hottest love scenes I have read up on the rafters on a ship.  . I am sure that ain't for the faint of heart  . That one by the way was a Marsha Canham novel. 

Heck, I read PNR too and its all fantasy there. How can I complain about sex on a horse when I read about guys that don't breathe living for hundreds of years yet have out of breath sex like rabbits.


----------



## S.J. Drum

I recently read two books by Linda Lael Miller which I completely fell in love with. They are time travel historical romances. The covers seriously do not do the stories justice.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for those recs S.J. I never read Linda Lael Miller. For some reason when I see the book covers they seem more homey (clean)  type romances. I never looked closer. But I love time travel stuff. But why oh why is the publisher insisting on charging full price on something that came out in the 90's. I feel old now suddenly.  

Might check my library. It sure helps to feed this reading addiction. Towards the end of the year my wallet gets thinner and thinner it seems.  


eta: after searching all the libraries I have access too, I could only find Pirates as a paperbook, trade size at my library. I'll add it to my wishlist as I am always up for a nice time travel.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished my October Prime finally


And its a 3.5 for me. Enjoyable with a couple of things that bugged me. But all together it was very entertaining. I wish we could give half stars on goodreads as its not quite a 4, but a little more than a 3. 
A warning for those that get triggered by violent things :


Spoiler



There is a somewhat graphic brutal rape and murder in it. I just want to put that out there.



I just found that there are more backlist from Loretta Chase out. She among some others goes through some small agency in NY that publishes backlists. Good news is they are mostly 2.99 with some at 3.99. I love when they do that and not try to be all greedy for older stuff.

Here are the ones I saw today from Loretta Chase for 2.99

   

There are some others when you search for Loretta Chase, but those just popped up. They are also lendable.

So that publisher is NYLA so one can search for that in the store and you see what else they put out on backlist. I think epublishing works is another that puts out backlist of some authors.

Also another Carla Kelly backlist out for 2.99


This is the follow up to 


So you want to read Libby's London merchant first. Don't read the blurb to One good turn if you want to read both in order or its spoiled. Only look at Libby's then. 

They are both 5 star reads from me.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thanks Atunah, Loretta Chase is another mega HR author who I'm aware of but havent read yet. It's going to take me a while to read Elizabeth Hoyt's back catalogue though..... 
I'm probably alone in this, but I tryed Courteney Milan (the Governess Affair) and the story didnt grip me at all - so whilst the name may be well known, it's not always a guarantee of enjoying the author's style.


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> Point is, we all like different things.


So true! Many, many times I've read a book that received a Top Pick in RT magazine and I couldn't finish it, or I struggled to finish it just to see what the fuss was about and it was just a ho-hum read and instantly forgettable. Horses for courses I suppose. Thank goodness we now have more variety than ever thanks to e-publishing.


----------



## Atunah

I just did a quick browse through HR releases from the last week and I am not really seeing anything standing out. There are some backlist releases like those from Loretta Chase and some other ebook only releases, but not any big names.

Is there a reason you are going to be reading paperbooks on your vacation? No ebooks?

I need to make my mind up about this months prime loan. I narrowed it down to 
 and 

And there is this one that sound totally crazy and nuts reading the blurb  Yet I am intrigued.


----------



## Atunah

I just went ahead and pulled the prime switch on Intimate Deception. I just read the sample and then got it. It has a damsel in distress it seems, I am in the mood for one of those.  . And a tortured Hero who lost 2 wives and babies in childbirth. 
I thought the sample was really short and expected a book barely in the 2800 location range. I thought that odd as its listed with 321 pages. When I got the book with the new PW update, it opened right where the sample ended at it is now at 6 percent. So the sample is set lower than I am used too. And this is a Amazon Montlake book. Odd that one. 

I need to finish one more library paper book, then a PNR and then I will read this Landon one. 

I have so many library ebooks lined up but they are all PNR and I can't read so many of them in a row, I have to have some HR. So I might move them on my K3 too and just not turn on wifi until I finished reading them. I have to sprinkle some HR in between or I get paranormal overload. 

Funny I never really overload on Lordlings.


----------



## KindleGirl

I currently have this one checked out from the libary and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. It has a humorous element to it, which I really like. I'm only 25% or so into it, but I don't expect it to get worse.


----------



## Tess St John

ellenoc said:


> I'm so glad someone else said this. I've thought of a similar comment several times and decided to keep quiet since people seemed so enchanted with the idea. I've spent my life around horses - breeding, raising, training, showing, pleasure riding, driving - and while I think making a sexual connection would be possible if logistically difficult, "having sex" would get you dumped on the ground with some violence. And you'd deserve it. Horses aren't inanimate objects like the hood of a car.


I'm so thankful I'm not the only one who doesn't think this is romantic!

I've been too busy with other stuff and family visiting to read, but hoping to get some historicals in this week. Taking my kindle with me when we go home for Thanksgiving and my parents' 60TH wedding anniversary!!!


----------



## crebel

Tess St John said:


> I'm so thankful I'm not the only one who doesn't think this is romantic!
> 
> I've been too busy with other stuff and family visiting to read, but hoping to get some historicals in this week. Taking my kindle with me when we go home for Thanksgiving and my parents' 60TH wedding anniversary!!!


60 years - now that's what I call HEA. Congratulations to them!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks!!  They married right when my mom graduated high school...dad was one year older. 

Their lives have not been easy...they lived through so much...but they come through everything because of their love for one another. It's awe-inspiring!


----------



## Atunah

Hope everyone gets to do some reading this week. 

I just picked up this one from the library, along with a contemporary.


I have resorted to getting a lot of newer stuff at the library. Its not ideal for me to read, but I need to save money. Thankfully Avon has lower prices now.

Has anyone checked out the Goodreads Choice Awards? In the 3 rounds there were no historicals in romance. And in the final voting there is apparently one I have never heard off called "Edenbrooke". Just going by the reviewers who hail the cleanliness of the book, I assume its something towards religious. Maybe I am wrong. Some also call it a Jane Austen knockoff. But out of all the historicals that came out this year, this over priced ($9.59) unknown one is the only one that made it? Everything else is 50 shades and 50 shade fan fiction and some of the usual same author PNR.

eta: after doing some more "research" on this Edenbrooke book I suspect there to be mass organized voting going on for that book on goodreads. There are many suspicious reviews with lower stars attracting the over the top fans. You know, how dare you not like this super cleaaaaan masterpiece. . And it has a non realistic amount of many over the top 5 stars. It has an average of 4.45 with almost 2000 reviews. I mean come on now. 
And I looked up the publisher and they are definitely of the religious/inspirational kind. That explains all the reviews bashing down on all the other non clean romances. I don't mind no sex in romance, but when the fans act so over the top, its a total turn off. I just found it odd that the one and only HR that popped up in the romance category I have never come across or seen anywhere. Now I know why.

60 years, congrats to your parents Tess. Mine are at year 51 or 52 I think. Since I haven't seen them in so long, I forget things like that.

And now I have to get back to reading, I have such a backlog of library books I can't turn on my wifi.


----------



## kc8172

I just discovered the historical romance genre(I've read most of Philippa Gregory) just looking for some recommendations. I don't mind paying for kindle books, I just don't like to spend over $7.99 on books. 
I should mention I enjoy the Tudor Period. Thanks in advance for you recommendations.


----------



## carolineluvs2rt

Also raising my hand! I love westerns, Regencies, Victorian England, and a few colonial American historicals. I am getting a lot of great titles and names here, so thanks. For those who enjoy Scottish historicals, try Diana Cosby and Sandy Blair. If you enjoy westerns, try Jacquie Rogers (with humor), MK McClintock (set in Montana), Debra Holland (Montana), Peggy Henderson (Yosemite), Paisley Kirkpatrick (Pacific Northwest), Celia Yeary (Texas), and Paty Jager. Suzanne Adair wrote a great series with lots of mystery set around the Revolutionary War. Cindy Nord and Susan Macatee write Civil War novels. Good thing I read on my Kindle Fire or I'd be carrying around a pile of books.


----------



## Atunah

kc8172 said:


> I just discovered the historical romance genre(I've read most of Philippa Gregory) just looking for some recommendations. I don't mind paying for kindle books, I just don't like to spend over $7.99 on books.
> I should mention I enjoy the Tudor Period. Thanks in advance for you recommendations.


That is not a very well represented era, at least from what I have seen out there. I'll have to dig into my notes to see what I have read from the Tudor period. I wonder why there aren't more historicals from that time.

________________________________
Thanks *Caroline* for those recommendations. Many I never heard off. I am always up for some new blood 
I am especially looking for stuff in the civil war era and revolutionary also sounds very interesting. I like my regency stuff just fine, but I do also like to mix up the locations and time periods a bit.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> That is not a very well represented era, at least from what I have seen out there.


That is a crime


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> That is a crime


Agreed. I think for a while it was all about regency, or at least around that time frame and England. Again, I do like them regency lordlings, but I do like some variety too. When you read a lot of historical romances, its just more interesting to switch it up. 
Maybe Tudor time is too much research? I have no clue. I'll have to dig some to find some. I might have some more luck on goodreads if there are any lists with that time frame. I have seen some straight up historical fiction, but historical romance is a bit harder to find.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> Agreed. I think for a while it was all about regency, or at least around that time frame and England. Again, I do like them regency lordlings, but I do like some variety too. When you read a lot of historical romances, its just more interesting to switch it up.
> *Maybe Tudor time is too much research?* I have no clue. I'll have to dig some to find some. I might have some more luck on goodreads if there are any lists with that time frame. I have seen some straight up historical fiction, but historical romance is a bit harder to find.


I might thoughts on this subject that I will keep to myself for fear that I will rant and rave like a crazy person


----------



## CJArcher

Krista D. Ball said:


> That is a crime


Sure is! Regency still rules the HR waves, with Highlanders and Medieval coming a distant(ish) second. Don't get me started on the lack of other time periods, I could go on for hours 

Most won't consider Phillippa Gregory historical romance either, & I agree that some of hers aren't, but Queen's Fool had a wonderful romance in it which was a major focus for the book. Loved it!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

What kills me is that they change the speech...and get it wrong.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

T.L. Haddix said:


> I think part of my um, prejudice? against earlier time periods is that I hate the style of English you find in Shakespeare. Hate it, can't understand it (almost learning-disability type can't understand it), and shudder to think about having to endure reading it.
> 
> You may flog me now. *bows down*


Not at all. You actually make a good point. It's really not possible to write a commercial novel in those languages. You're already pushing it with a Regency novel (and plenty of people get those wrong, too; they think if they cut out the contractions, they have proper speech *weep*).

It is possible to have the tone of the period, while readable by us mere mortals, too. SO WHY CAN'T WE HAVE MORE TUDOR ROMANCES, PEOPLE BRING ON THE CRAZINESS!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

kc8172 said:


> I should mention I enjoy the Tudor Period. Thanks in advance for you recommendations.


Hi KC, 
This book isnt exactly historical romance - more historical fiction with a romantic overtone in places (if you count being kidnapped by a gorgeous warrior from Scotland and falling pregnant by him) - but definately a Tudor read. One of my favourite books of all time "Mary, Queen of Scotland and the Isles" by Margaret George.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a discussion on SBTB about Tudor romances.

http://smartbitchestrashybooks.com/blog/gs-vs-sta-tudor-romance

Reading the comments section I realized that I have read Tudor romances, but I never marked them as such, so I couldn't pull them from my brain.

I know that Lady Gallant - Suzanne Robinson had the best evah grovel of a Hero I think I ever read. I mean he was such an *ss and she didn't just take him back in one page. Epic grovel. 
Jennifer Blake's Three Graces series, I read 2 of those and really liked them.

So maybe there is something in that discussion to find for *kc8172*.

I know I am going to check some of them out. Well, once I am through the monster backup of library loans.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm just finishing Lisa Kleypas' historical "Someone to Watch Over Me" 
and she mentions 'electricity' passing between the H/h - an uncharacteristic slip, but it did jar me out of the story.
Incidentally, what is the cover about? 
It has nothing to do with the story (which is about mistaken identity) and doesnt reflect the tone of the read at all. Bizarre.


----------



## Atunah

That is not the cover the book had when I read it, I am pretty sure.

But then there is the Indonesian version so....









Here is another version on goodreads









Then it took me a while to find the german version as translating the title doesn't do squat 

Here it is in all its glory 









the english version on amazon germany has the same bland vagina looking flower.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm just finishing Lisa Kleypas' historical "Someone to Watch Over Me" and she mentions 'electricity' passing between the H/h - an uncharacteristic slip, but it did jar me out of the story.


If you mean the reference to electricity in what I assume would be the Regency period struck you as an anachronism (haven't read the particular book), I don't think it is. Benjamin Franklin did his famous experiment to prove lightning was electricity in the mid-1700s and inventors were experimenting with electricity and giving demonstrations all over Europe by the 1800s. People knew about electricity back then, they just didn't know how to harness it yet.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> the english version on amazon germany has the same bland vagina looking flower.


LOL, definitely the worst cover of the bunch!

Just finished my Amazon Prime lend for the month & enjoyed it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Alrighty, Atunah. I'm about to have some time off and will need my usual Regency romance binge to get through it 

Any new suggestions?


----------



## crebel

I don't remember if we have discussed the "Lost Lords of Pembroke" series by Lorraine Heath, but I read the first two this weekend and thought they were wonderful. I liked the second one even better than the first, and am looking forward to the next one.

 

There is a Christmas novella due out Dec. 18th that is supposedly related (no pic available yet). Here is the text link: Deck the Halls With Love: A Lost Lords of Pembrook Novella

Has anyone else read these, and if so, what did you think?


----------



## Atunah

I have the first of them already bought, but not read yet. I loved that other series by her and that is why I had initially pre ordered "She tempts the Duke". That and the fact that Avon lowered the price to $4.99 on a lot of their stuff. 

Now I need to add it to my pile of read next. I am starting to feel a bit pressured by all my library loans that I still have piled up. I think I will just read what I want for a while and not turn on wifi on the K3 and then read them off as I go. They are going to expire soon, some already are. But I have too many PNR's lined up, I need more historicals. I rather read like 3 to 1. 3 historicals to 1 other sub genre.

I am glad you liked them though so I don't feel bad for owning it already and not having read it yet. By now I could have gotten it from the library. Not doing as many pre orders anymore. I actually also pre ordered the 2nd, "Lord of Temptation", but I had to return for font issues. I couldn't change it and it looked strange, like stretched out. Now it still says I purchased the book on the book page though. I wonder if that will interfere with a new purchase or even a library loan. I actually tried to borrow a book from the library I already owned. . It told me too. 

I am in a 3 star reading hell right now so I need to go in and dig out a good read. I have a library paper book I started and already I am not sure if I am going to like it. Its historical so I thought yay. 
Its this one


And the beginning was really intriguing. Rake of the ton and virginal earl daughter wake up half naked locked in a room with no idea how they got there. But I didn't realize that the book is following 2 complete couples and already 50 pages in, its more about the other couple that is already married. I am not sure I like that. I'll see I guess.

Darn stiff paperback pages though.


----------



## Atunah

Guys, looks like Open Road publishing is doing a 80% off Cyber Monday sale.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334155011%2Cn%3A6151507011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158566011&bbn=6151507011&ie=UTF8&qid=1353946222

The 3 names that stick out for me in romance are Heather Graham, Patricia Gaffney and Andrea Kane. That publisher puts backlist out for 7.99 usually, so the deals are really great.

I am going to work my way through the list and see reviews and what series they are and then I will attack.


----------



## Atunah

I just bought 7   . All Andrea Kane. 

And now I just saw that most of Nan Ryan's backlist is also on sale from same publisher. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am buying more of those. Had her on my want list for a while, but wasn't willing to pay that much for backlist. 

Well, I didn't buy anything for black friday. I have to make up for it somehow.  



In other sales there are some Stephanie Laurens on sale for .99 cents. Including some pre order re-releases.


----------



## crebel

^^I like Emma Wildes - she is usually pretty steamy.  I picked up that one and 4 of the Andrea Kane books (should I be embarassed to admit I had never heard of her?).

I read the reviews of the 2 "Kingsley in Love" books by Andrea Kane, and it sounds like they are part of a series of at least 3, but I don't see any others listed.  Does anyone know what else belongs with the series?  I also noticed that they are all lendable, so if anyone misses the sale, some of us will have them available to borrow!


----------



## Atunah

I see the Kingsley series being only 2. 
- Echoes in the mist
- Wishes in the Wind

I checked on fantastic fiction and on fictiondb. 

That is right, all those books are lendable. I got a couple of the Nan Ryan too. I will add what I bought to my goodreads shelfs so those that miss the sale can check to see what I got.  

I also saw a bunch of other books for sale from 99 cents to 1.99, lots of .99. Not sure what the easiest way to find those is. I just browsed through the price lowered section on Ereaderiq. 

Only reason I know about Andrea Kane is from threads and such on Amazon romance forum. I always make these lists and wishlists when I see someone recommend something. At some point I usually forget why I added something to a list.  . But I figure they are there for a reason. I think that was one of the out of print type lists I have. 


I always like Emma Wildes too and who knows, I might like this book too. I was just a bit thrown about it being about 2 couples instead of the usual one in romance books. I have only just started it. I have to finish a couple of other books first though.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah, do you know the order of the Whisper of a Scandal series by Julia Johnstone? My luck is I always jump into the middle of a series.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Atunah, do you know the order of the Whisper of a Scandal series by Julia Johnstone? My luck is I always jump into the middle of a series.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I can only find one book listed by this author, "Bargaining with a Rake", which is listed as the 1st in the Whisper of scandal series. I can't even find that book listed on any usual sites, just goodreads.

This was just published this month, so you good to go with series order.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Awesome! Thanks.  

I'm rereading for the millionth time the Stephanie Plum series in anticipation of #19 but I like to read a steamy historical romance between each one. Of course my wish list is enormous. I've also got quite a few on my list that I can't remember but I figure if I took the time to add it to my list, it must be worth reading.  

The reason I love the time change and going on into winter are the long nights... I figure if it's dark out, I really shouldn't be outside... soooooo might as well cozy up with a good book.   That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> I was really hoping there would be resolution in #19
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> of the whole Ranger/Morelli thing, or at least something that took is largely in one direction. But from the reviews, nothing has come to fruition of the pregnancy scare, etc., and it's more rehash of the same-old same-old. I'm refusing to read another of that series until Evanovich does something to end it.


I'm refusing to read any more too. I *need* closure. When they're all finished, I'll go and buy the ones I don't own and read them all straight through. I don't read many contemporaries so that's saying something!


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> I can still remember the first few I read - and Glendon's reaction. I'd be sitting here (well, in our old house) laughing so hard I was snorting and crying. After about the first three, he knew as soon as he saw the brightly colored book that he was in for an evening filled with laughter, and me saying "She killed another car! Boom!" I miss those books.


Exactly - maybe through #5-6, then everything started being the same story with no resolution. I LOVED the early books. I did the same thing as you, just be reading along and start laughing out loud. How many series have you read where you consistently laugh yourself silly, outloud, complete with snorting and just can't help yourself? I miss them, too.


----------



## KrystalShannan

Just finished reading Jianne Carlo's historical called the Malice Striker. 

Skatha, the heroine, is a fierce woman who knows who she is isn't afraid of the warrior husband she's been given too. Her Viking husband is strong, sexy, and completely smitten. Just the way I like them. And Skatha drives him crazy -in more ways than one! There are several fabulous secrets in this book and I refuse to give them away. You will just have to read it!!!

Jianne Carlo weaves an entrancing tale of love, passion, and action. The Malice Striker is about 200 pages that reads like 75. I literally couldn't put it down. My husband had to drag the computer from my hands to get me to come eat dinner. I don't care what style, genre, time-period, etc., but I'm reading everything Jianne Carlo writes and putting her on my auto-buy list (which by the way is very short).


----------



## cork_dork_mom

T.L. Haddix said:


> I can still remember the first few I read - and Glendon's reaction. I'd be sitting here (well, in our old house) laughing so hard I was snorting and crying. After about the first three, he knew as soon as he saw the brightly colored book that he was in for an evening filled with laughter, and me saying "She killed another car! Boom!" I miss those books.


When you read them one after the other you get to feel like you're one of the Bond Inforcement crew with Stephanie Plum. They do get repetative after awhile, but I like reading through them. It's like putting on a kinda worn out comfy sweater... it's your favorite even though it may not be pretty.


----------



## Atunah

So much stuff on sale, lots of recent new stuff. All the avon stuff.

Here are some of the 2.99 examples
   

there is lots more out there. Laurens, Enochs, I don't even know where to start listing them all.

Harper Collings is going nuts. 

And I just noticed that Hachette books are not listed as sold by publisher. At least those I looked at. Some of them are also lowered in price. Not as much as Harper Collins did, but a Jennifer Hayward went from 7.99 to 7.59. I hope this is the beginning of things to come.

I just checked Elisabeth Hoyt and although her books aren't cheaper than 7.99, they are not sold by publisher anymore. Is this the end of agency finally? Which means a lot of stuff could get discounted soon.

I suggest the ereaderiq site. Add all the stuff that is 7.99 and more to there to wait for price reduction, then you get an email every time it happens.

eat: I just checked 2 more of the Hoyt books and they are down to 7.59. It has started. 

I also bought this book on sale from Sourcebooks. Its 99 cents and I got it for 74 cents because I belong to the romance club. 
I read the description and had to get it. . Not the usual theme, that is for sure.


----------



## salome

Oh my goodness! (In my best Shirley Temple impersonation)

Came across this thread earlier and yay! So many great recommendations! It will probably take me a few days to go through all the posts but I won't mind at all.  

I love HR. My grandmother started me off with Barbara Cartland when I was 12. Sadly I lost her later that year but one of my best memories is the two of us poring through her stacks of books looking for all she had by Cartland. As I grew my tastes changed *ahem* but I still hold a special place in my heart for those.

Just finished Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series for probably the fourth time.

Off to browse through the thread. *gulp*


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I also bought this book on sale from Sourcebooks. Its 99 cents and I got it for 74 cents because I belong to the romance club.
> I read the description and had to get it. . Not the usual theme, that is for sure.


Sounds interesting, just hit the buy button!


----------



## Atunah

I like to enable. It gives me satisfaction. 

So I think I have decided what I will pick for my Prime loan read in December. I also went ahead and picked the ones for January and February so I can stop the waffling. 

So this will be Decembers choice. It just came out a few days ago.


Then for January I want to pick this one. It will come out January 8th.


February has this in the running, released on February 12th. No cover image yet. But I love Michelle Willingham and she usually writes for Harlequin Historical and this is her Montlake debut. 
Undone by the Duke (Secrets in Silk)

I am also reading these 2 library loans coming up


and this in paper


And I recently finished reading this one by Maya Banks. I love all of her historicals. They kind of remind me of Julie Garwood as they have such romantic Heroes. I loved this one too. They are so romantic and the heroines are never annoyingly sweet, but sweet still. Strong and sweet. And swoon worthy Hero in this one too. Hits just the right spots when you need a dependable romance. 


Hope everyone has a nice reading weekend.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I like to enable. It gives me satisfaction.
> 
> And I recently finished reading this one by Maya Banks. I love all of her historicals. They kind of remind me of Julie Garwood as they have such romantic Heroes. I loved this one too. They are so romantic and the heroines are never annoyingly sweet, but sweet still. Strong and sweet. And swoon worthy Hero in this one too. Hits just the right spots when you need a dependable romance.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice reading weekend.


So, I should give Maya Banks another chance? I read a couple of her contemporary novellas and didn't care to go back for more.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


>


I sampled this and indeed the beginning was so intriguing I bought it, but IMO it fell apart somewhere in the middle. The second couple didn't hold my interest, and the resolution of the "mystery" of what happened to the first couple didn't work for me. I don't review but would agree it was pretty average. It was well written enough I went looking for other books by the author, but the two couple thing seems to be a theme of hers and none of the descriptions drew me in.

I just downloaded a sample of _The Rope Dancer_ to see. Something a bit different would be welcome although I usually avoid medieval time periods because of how truly primitive people's lives were.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> So, I should give Maya Banks another chance? I read a couple of her contemporary novellas and didn't care to go back for more.


I read one of her contempo and I think it was a erotic romance menage. I didn't like it at all. But once I read the first in the McCabe trilogy, I was hooked. Its like a different person writing. 

The first one is "In Bed with a Highlander". I got them from the overdrive library.



ellenoc said:


> I sampled this and indeed the beginning was so intriguing I bought it, but IMO it fell apart somewhere in the middle. The second couple didn't hold my interest, and the resolution of the "mystery" of what happened to the first couple didn't work for me. I don't review but would agree it was pretty average. It was well written enough I went looking for other books by the author, but the two couple thing seems to be a theme of hers and none of the descriptions drew me in.
> 
> I just downloaded a sample of _The Rope Dancer_ to see. Something a bit different would be welcome although I usually avoid medieval time periods because of how truly primitive people's lives were.


Yeah, I put it at 3 stars. It has a lot of potential and started out really strong. But like you said, it kind of fell apart. I also just can't forgive the really bad editing of how the Heroes parents died. I did like some of the understated sensuality an subtlety of the first couple.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'll have to check out Maya Banks, then. That's pretty much the reason I haven't tried her historical stuff. Not that I don't like some good erotica, but I don't like it in my historical. I know, I'm just weird.
> 
> On the Emma Wildes book, I tried it. I don't remember it, even though it was a few days ago. I think that's more a reflection of my crappy memory than of the book. I think I liked it. I may have even posted here. Sigh. If anyone sees my brain, please send it back to me.


 
You told us you got a sample of the book around the 26th I think, November that is. That was the last we heard. Did you read the rest of the book? Or thought you read it? Are we projecting into your brain.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I got them from the overdrive library.


I've heard of the overdrive library but what is it and can anyone sign up?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I've heard of the overdrive library but what is it and can anyone sign up?


ebooks to libraries are supplied by overdrive. Check your local library to see if they have a digital catalog and ebooks. You can also get a out of state card from the free library in Philly, but that one costs $35. Your library would be free.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ebooks to libraries are supplied by overdrive. Check your local library to see if they have a digital catalog and ebooks. You can also get a out of state card from the free library in Philly, but that one costs $35. Your library would be free.


I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, I found my brain and thumbed through my Fire. (You know, in any other place, that would be the start to a good rock song with loads of LSD.) I did purchase and read the Emma Wildes book. I liked it. I'll probably read her stuff again in the future. I'd say 3.5 stars?
> 
> I also sat here like a knot on a log and read Courtney Milan's The Duchess War. It was great. She remains an auto-buy for me, and I have danged few of those these days. Highly recommend it.


Yeah, I think 3.5 for the Emma Wildes is perfect. I kept waffling between 3 and 4. I wish we could do half stars, there are many books that are in between and a lot of times its the 3.5 I need.



> I found my brain and thumbed through my Fire


I can almost hear some Hendrix licks in my head going along with those lyrics.


----------



## Atunah

I just came back from the library to pick up 2 more books and I just had to laugh. I got



and the pages look like they were left outside in the rain . The book is brand new, only one person had that before me. What the heck is the matter with people. The book is like twice as thick as its suppose to. Bad enough when its a mass paper book. Oy.

I still have to read these 2 first before I get to that. I have a total of 5 library paper books in the shelf now. 


there was no kindle version so I got it in paper. Considering its old and a mass paper too, it looks a lot better than the "new" book I just picked up. I noticed the older mass paperbooks had softer paper. Easier to read and change pages. The new stuff is so stiff and rough.

Then I got 

Nice hard cover. Wasn't willing to pay full ebook price on it.

The other 2 are one PNR and one Contempo.

That is just the paper borrows, not counting the ebook library loans 

I hope I get some reading done this weekend. I started 

the first in the spindle cove. Its not one of my loans, but I just got overwhelmed by all the borrows I still have to read that I just picked that one instead . I already owned it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi Atunah!

What did you think of all that wind in San Antonio today?  Almost lost the door to my car!

Your reading list always amazes me.  How do you do it?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Miriam Minger said:


> Hi Atunah!
> 
> What did you think of all that wind in San Antonio today? Almost lost the door to my car!
> 
> Your reading list always amazes me. How do you do it?
> 
> Miriam Minger


I multi task. . I am always holding a book or a kindle it seems. Eating is always a good time to read, or watching TV. I usually do both. But my reading seems puny when I look at some of the peeps I follow on Goodreads. I wish I could read faster, that would help.

The wind was horrible today. I went shopping and should have put a thicker jacket on. But I don't really own a lot of jackets, just one really thick puffy one for the freezing days. You know how it is. . I also always park wayyyyy off the front door of the HEB and so I felt the wind in my bones. I had to carry my stuff upstairs and got blown sideways . I don't have enough meat on my bones to ground me. 

Yesterday I had to turn the AC on and today I am freezing my butt off.


----------



## Atunah

11 days? Everyone busy I assume? 

Things have been a bit slow for me too. Well I did get a Fire 8.9 from Santa so I been playing more games. I can finally play a lot of those I couldn't before with my 7 inch original. Can't see things on the screen.

So since my last post I finished 


and I really liked it. I don't read a lot of american historicals.

Then I finished 

and it was a drag. Nothing much happened, other than the H/h having affairs twice. Never crossed the hero's mind that he basically ruined the h by doing the dirty at a houseparty 4 years ago and even after they meet again, all he thinks about is getting under her skirts again. He isn't really showing serious interest making her properly his until the end where he then claims he always loved her. . He left her at the houseparty without so much as a goodbye after 2 weeks of hanky panky because his father told him too and he claims he was always in love with her?

Yeah, that one didn't work for me. But funny enough when I wrote the review on goodreads I couldn't think of the words I just put down. Why is that. When I write my reviews I have a horrible time, when I write them in this thread just babbling about the book I do just fine. Of course I sound like a babbling fool here. 

Anyway, I was glad when that book finally ended. It took me longer than usual.

And I just started 


And I already love it. I adore this series and I wish I could find something else like it. Not HR though, but historical mystery. With a touch of romance I guess. 
But my goodness what a hero in the true sense of the word.

All 3 of those books are paperbooks. My poor kindle feels neglected. 

And I am in love with the font used in the "Why mermaids sing" book. Its a hardcover and I just flove that font. I wish I could get that on my kindle. Palatino I think is close, but not like it. I checked the front info in the book and it says it was done with a font called "Weiss". I looked it up and it seems to be Weiss medium. Not the bold one. 
But its so nice. I think it especially works with historical books. 
So easy to read and it gets me in the mood of the past. Even though it doesn't look old fashioned, odd.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> And I just started
> 
> 
> And I already love it. I adore this series and I wish I could find something else like it. Not HR though, but historical mystery. With a touch of romance I guess.
> But my goodness what a hero in the true sense of the word.
> 
> All 3 of those books are paperbooks. My poor kindle feels neglected.
> 
> And I am in love with the font used in the "Why mermaids sing" book. Its a hardcover and I just flove that font. I wish I could get that on my kindle. Palatino I think is close, but not like it. I checked the front info in the book and it says it was done with a font called "Weiss". I looked it up and it seems to be Weiss medium. Not the bold one.
> But its so nice. I think it especially works with historical books.
> So easy to read and it gets me in the mood of the past. Even though it doesn't look old fashioned, odd.


I've been meaning to start this series. It looks wonderful and your review makes me want to read it more, and not just because of the font. 

Hubby gave me a kindle for Christmas (yay!) and the first book I read on it was this one: 


I thoroughly enjoyed it. I needed a sweet and light historical after the hectic Christmas rush and this one was lovely. I really identified with Georgiana Darcy, perhaps because I was excruciatingly shy like her in my younger days.

Next up will be a contemporary romantic suspense, I think, but perhaps something on the lighter side.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I second or third or whatever the number is the C.S. Harris St. Cyr series. In fact I got so fed up with mediocre books that I barely finished or gave up on recently that I went back and read all the St. Cyr books again one after the other. I had several on the Kindle but had originally read some from the library because of the cost. This time it was be damned with the cost, and I bought the digital versions of the missing ones. I know I'll reread them again in the future.

I also second Keegan's Lady. It's been a while since I read it, but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Atunah

Wrong Clare  . I love Pamela Clare. That one be a Tiffany.  

Do check out the St. Cyr books. Must read in order. I get so totally sucked into them. I love all the historical stuff about crime solving with the backdrop of regency. 

I discovered Caroline Linden with her earlier Zebra books. I haven't read the newer ones yet. So far I liked what I read. 

We kept it pretty quiet too over the Holidays. I don't like hectic stuff. I am just more laid back. Just leave me alone basically.


----------



## Grace Elliot

hello there, how was Christmas for everyone? It was a strange one for me as I was working, plus my son was ill (he passed out on Christmas Eve) I too got a Kindle Fire - yeah! - although I not sure I like having to keep recharging so often (much more frequently than my old Kindle) 
Anyhow, I am really enjoying Elizabeth Hoyt's - Maiden Lane series. I about 80% of the way through 

and loving it. The plot line with a ruthless River Pirate falling for a widow, in less skilled hands might seem unbelievable, but I am totally hooked. The tension between the H/h is perfect and Mickey's learning to love is beautifully handled. I highly recommend it, and have enjoyed the first two books in the series. 
Anybody else read this series?


----------



## Atunah

Yes yes, Mickey is yummy. I flove Elizabeth Hoyt. I have read everything by up to the 3rd (Mickey's) in the Maiden Lane series. 

So sorry about your son, I hope he is ok now? What a christmas that is. 

I got a Fire 8.9, I totally love it. I have to plug it in each night I use it so much. But I don't read on it really. I could, the screen is much nicer for it than my old 7 inch, but I prefer e-ink for books.


----------



## salome

Just finished a re-read of Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series, as my mother got me the second epilogues to go with my new Kindle. (I read through them all the day after Christmas and wanted to cry when I finished the last one. So good!)

Currently reading Julia London's Hazards of Hunting a Duke (Desperate Debutantes #1). I've read it before but I got the rest of the series and wanted to have it fresh in my mind.

(One day I'll learn how to post the nifty thumbnails with links haha)


----------



## salome

Yay! Thank you, T.L.!


----------



## donna callea

I love Eloisa James and Loretta Chase. Lord of Scoundrels is one of my favs.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> Yes yes, Mickey is yummy. I flove Elizabeth Hoyt. I have read everything by up to the 3rd (Mickey's) in the Maiden Lane series.
> 
> So sorry about your son, I hope he is ok now? What a christmas that is.
> 
> I got a Fire 8.9, I totally love it. I have to plug it in each night I use it so much. But I don't read on it really. I could, the screen is much nicer for it than my old 7 inch, but I prefer e-ink for books.


Finished Scandalous Desires last night - felt myself welling up at the scene with Mickey in Newgate and Silence going to visit him for what she thought was the last time. *sniff* - such a good book, and each one in the series has a different 'type' of character - from the aristocracy in Book 2, to Temperance (running a Foundling Home) and her Lord - I haven't been disppointed yet.

Interesting that you charge your KF nightly - this makes me feel a little insecure - I like to think if I got stuck in a survival situation (my Kindle goes everywhere with me) I could hold out for days just by reading. Seems this wont happen unless I'm in a survival situation near a plug socket (and I have the charger handy.)


----------



## Atunah

I bet the fire would last longer if all I did was read on it. I play a lot of those games that literally heat up my fire.  
They take more processing power I am sure. I had one of those battery monitor apps and it says my battery lasts around 7:40 on average. It just depends on what I use. Surfing with wifi on also drains the battery. 
I am thinking with wifi off and the screen brightness turned down and just reading, you should be getting nice battery life. 
I also have a 8.9 fire and so the battery in that one doesn't last as long as the smaller one. 

It will never last as long though as a e-ink kindle. I have 3 of those in the house. I read so much though on those too that I never got the weeks long battery life others got. My K3 I had to plug in every 4 days. And that is with wifi off. Just depends how many hours of actual reading I do. 

I remember those scenes at Newgate. Don't you just love it when you read something and it just pulls those emotions out of you? Hoyt really is good at it.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie that is usually 7.99. Its a Harper Collins (Avon) re-release from 1999. I haven't read it. Not sure if its free outside the US.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> I
> They take more processing power I am sure. I had one of those battery monitor apps and it says my battery lasts around 7:40 on average. It just depends on what I use. Surfing with wifi on also drains the battery.
> I am thinking with wifi off and the screen brightness turned down and just reading, you should be getting nice battery life.
> I also have a 8.9 fire and so the battery in that one doesn't last as long as the smaller one.
> 
> I remember those scenes at Newgate. Don't you just love it when you read something and it just pulls those emotions out of you? Hoyt really is good at it.


I think my KF is poorly  - Yesterday afternoon I fully charged it, read on it (screen brightness set to 1/3) for 20 minutes and when I picked it up again this morning the battery was completely flat. When out of the box it last 2 days, first full recharge about 4 days and now I've had to charge it twice after less than 24 hours and about 20 minutes of use (not browsing internet et.c) Hubs bought it as my Xmas pressie, so off to email Amazon - this just can't be right. It's next to useless.


----------



## Atunah

I wonder if you got something running that is sucking the battery. I turned off most of the notifications in the settings. Especially of the weather and email apps. I also use the GSam battery app to see what is using what exactly. 

I had stopped using it for a day and a half or so and I counted the hours. After about 30 hours with wifi off, just sitting there, it lost only 2% of battery charge. The GSam gives me the percentage in the notification bar. 

I did have some issue for a while with the battery discharging fast. When I turned off notifications in all the apps it stopped. This started after I downloaded the weather app, or thereabouts. 

But if nothing helps after checking if some apps are still running, I would contact Kindle CS. But get the free battery app first so you can see whats pulling the juice.


----------



## Suz Ferrell

While I love Regency and Vicotrian period English romances, I need to read other eras, too. Otherwise all the books sound suspiciously the same. I recently read, and _loved_, *THE PATRICIAN* by Joan Kaysehttp://amzn.com/B00AD6LZNC. It takes place in ancient Rome. I thought she did a good job keeping the reader in the time period and had enough action to keep the story moving at a good pace. If you're looking for something different, give it a try.


----------



## crebel

I was browsing Amazon today for new or soon-to-be-released HR.  Does anybody else think there is a glut of novellas/novelettes right now?  

I'm not a big fan of novellas.  They only take me 15-30 minutes to read and rarely (IMO) fully develop a story.  They seem to be "teaser chapters" for upcoming full-length novels or series instead of a stand alone story.  What does anyone else think?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I was browsing Amazon today for new or soon-to-be-released HR. Does anybody else think there is a glut of novellas/novelettes right now?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of novellas. They only take me 15-30 minutes to read and rarely (IMO) fully develop a story. They seem to be "teaser chapters" for upcoming full-length novels or series instead of a stand alone story. What does anyone else think?


Yes yes and yes. And listening to authors talk and publishers, its bound to get even worse. I am at the point where I almost give up looking at upcoming stuff, or stuff that has just been released. Seems like 2 out of 4 or more are shorter stuff. Apparently its about making more money in shorter time. Short stuff does not work in historical romance. There is no way it can be enough researched or be enough character building and emotions in shorter thingies. I read very few novellas and only if they are at least a 3rd of a regular sized book. 100 pages at least. And only if I really really like the author and want a fill in in between a series.

Teaser chapters are the worst. I mean isn't that what sampling is suppose to be fore? Why does it have to have a separate listing.

I also noticed a lot of installment stuff being pushed out in HR. I see a decently looking cover and think, oh new historical, then I find out its like 60 pages or even less. A lot of times they are just short 50 shades knockoffs playing in the HR sandbox.

I am still waiting for Amazon to give us a filter for short stuff.

I am now sticking with romance sites, RT magazine and such for upcoming and new releases. I have a shelf on goodreads where I put in stuff that looks interesting that is coming out in the next few months. That is how I keep track of it. Full novels only that is.

Besides the known names releases like Hoyt, Ashley, Balogh etc, I pretty much have started to look at backlist stuff. At least they were all pretty much guaranteed to be full books.


----------



## crebel

A length-of-book filter would be nice, wouldn't it?  Sigh...even the backlist novels aren't helping much now, I think I've read them all in my pre-kindle days.

I did the same as you, Atunah, and got excited by some excellent new covers only to discover they are shorts.  

What sites are you using to find upcoming HRs?


----------



## Atunah

I forgot, there is a Eloisa James on sale for 1.99


And just in time for the recent Hoyt discussion on Maiden Lane, the first in the series is in todays romance of the day for 1.99


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> A length-of-book filter would be nice, wouldn't it? Sigh...even the backlist novels aren't helping much now, I think I've read them all in my pre-kindle days.
> 
> I did the same as you, Atunah, and got excited by some excellent new covers only to discover they are shorts.
> 
> What sites are you using to find upcoming HRs?


What I do is go to books instead of kindle books and sort by publication. That starts me out with stuff coming out later. Most of the shorts won't be in print so it it wont have those. I also check on allaboutromance, there are usually threads about whats coming up and its usually full books too. 
On their blog they list what their reviewers look forward too. Unfortunately it seems like they aren't reviewing as many HR anymore. 
I also check dearauthor and smartbitches. Then on fictiondb.com there is a section where books are listed by month and those too are usually full books. 
I get the RT magazine and its always like 2 months ahead and they list the upcoming stuff by publishers in the back. 
You can also check the stuff I have listed on my goodreads shelfs. The shelfs are all named upcoming and then the months.

I kind of go all over the place basically 

But looking in books at amazon has worked better. I sift through there once in a while. I used to do that in kindle books, but now with all this short stuff coming out or having come out, its not reliable anymore. If amazon didn't list a aprox page number, I wouldn't even know a lot of times its a short. Many authors don't mention it anymore.

I just think so many times when I see a nice HR cover and find out is a short, what a waste. What a waste of a good cover and title. 

I have to say though that all these new trends for short stuff for quick bucks are making me a bit worried about the genre of historical romance. I expect that research takes time on these and maybe many authors don't want to put that effort into it anymore. But where does that leave us readers. Then some of the big names jump ship over to contempo or suspense and it just keeps hacking away at the new release pool we have.

I don't want to only end up with wallpaper historicals and short installments.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> *What I do is go to books instead of kindle books and sort by publication. That starts me out with stuff coming out later. Most of the shorts won't be in print so it it wont have those*. I also check on allaboutromance, there are usually threads about whats coming up and its usually full books too.
> On their blog they list what their reviewers look forward too. Unfortunately it seems like they aren't reviewing as many HR anymore.
> I also check dearauthor and smartbitches. Then on fictiondb.com there is a section where books are listed by month and those too are usually full books.


I had not thought of browing through books instead of the kindlestore. Good plan, thanks!



> I get the RT magazine and its always like 2 months ahead and they list the upcoming stuff by publishers in the back.
> You can also check the stuff I have listed on my goodreads shelfs. The shelfs are all named upcoming and then the months.


RT = Romance Times or what? Do you subscribe on your kindle? I have never been to Goodreads and am not sure I want to get involved in another site. But I sure would like to browse your shelves!



> I have to say though that all these new trends for short stuff for quick bucks are making me a bit worried about the genre of historical romance. I expect that research takes time on these and maybe many authors don't want to put that effort into it anymore. But where does that leave us readers. Then some of the big names jump ship over to contempo or suspense and it just keeps hacking away at the new release pool we have.
> 
> I don't want to only end up with wallpaper historicals and short installments.


I agree 100% - it is worrisome for HR junkies like us.


----------



## Atunah

RT yes, romantic times magazine. I get the paper version, but they also have a digital version now. No app or kindle version though, has to be looked at on the computer. I somehow prefer paper for this. I like the support the only romance magazine.  

You can just click on the goodreads logo in my signature, that gets you to my profile. In the middle you see some shelfs, just click on more on the bottom of that box and all my shelfs are on the left. The upcoming ones are towards the top left. 
You don't have to sign up or anything, my profile is public. I am pretty sure it is.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> RT yes, romantic times magazine. I get the paper version, but they also have a digital version now. No app or kindle version though, has to be looked at on the computer. I somehow prefer paper for this. I like the support the only romance magazine.
> 
> You can just click on the goodreads logo in my signature, that gets you to my profile. In the middle you see some shelfs, just click on more on the bottom of that box and all my shelfs are on the left. The upcoming ones are towards the top left.
> You don't have to sign up or anything, my profile is public. I am pretty sure it is.


Thanks, Atunah. It works like a charm to see your shelves. Your tbr list is pretty long


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah. It works like a charm to see your shelves. Your tbr list is pretty long


 . And it keeps growing. For a while back when I first got my kindle I added everything and anything that looked interesting. I hadn't read for a long while and felt like I had to make up for lost reading time. All thanks to Kindle.

I just like how I can put a book in as many shelves as I want. It narrows down some tropes and themes. Periods and locations.

I also love following people, especially if they read HR and then I get to discover new stuff they read and rate. So I have more to add to my growing tbr list.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> And just in time for the recent Hoyt discussion on Maiden Lane, the first in the series is in todays romance of the day for 1.99


I just got this because of the discussion here on a later book in the series, and I did read through some of the reviews. Thought I'd start with the first in the series. I wish someone had mentioned that the sex gets too icky for us plain vanilla types. I don't often return books, but as soon as I remember how, this one is getting returned, and it has nothing to do with the price.

Someday I'm going to hit a romance featuring a "hero" like the one in this book, and instead of being drawn to him against her will and better sense, the heroine is going to tell him to bugger off and go for a decent guy.


----------



## Atunah

I had to dig deep into my memory to think of what could have been icky. Mind you, I don't have much of a filter when it comes to sex scenes.  . Plus its been a while I read the first. 

Ah yes, the light bonding. Hero can't stand being touched, so he has to use a little kink to well, do it.  . 

Just go into your manage my kindle page and go into books. Right next to the book there is a option to return it. Easy pie. No need to call or anything. 

Since I read anything from sweet to erotic romance, I am not going to be the best person to give any kink level so to speak. I think I forget easy after I read a book. I just read so much. 

But Hoyt is more on the steamy side in general, although I don't recall any other bondage type scenes in her books. 

But this is whats great about buying from Amazon. 7 days no questions asked.


----------



## Tess St John

Happy New Year, All!!! I have missed coming by, but I have been dealing with health crap and have just been able to look a computer for any length of time again. Hopefully I will be back to normal soon and reading again!!! You all have certainly given me a list of books to check out...thanks so much!

Freebies I found today: (new I hope), get them while you can for free...


----------



## Atunah

I hope you feel better soon Tess.  
And here I thought that maybe you were off in Ibiza, while tended to by hunky cabana boys.  

Thanks for the freebies.


----------



## Tess St John

I wish, girl!!! LOL


----------



## gina1230

crebel said:


> I was browsing Amazon today for new or soon-to-be-released HR. Does anybody else think there is a glut of novellas/novelettes right now?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of novellas. They only take me 15-30 minutes to read and rarely (IMO) fully develop a story. They seem to be "teaser chapters" for upcoming full-length novels or series instead of a stand alone story. What does anyone else think?


I completely agree with you. I like to read novels that are about 350/400 page range. I refuse to read anything less than 150 pages, free or otherwise.


----------



## donna callea

Whenever I read something serious and/or depressing, I try to make my next book a historical romance that will keep me smiling-- usually a regency.
Right now I'm reading The Tenacious Miss Tamerlane (Kasey Michaels Alphabet Regency Romance).

It's the first Kasey Michaels I've read, and I'm really loving it. Got it for just 99 cents.


----------



## Atunah

donna callea said:


> Whenever I read something serious and/or depressing, I try to make my next book a historical romance that will keep me smiling-- usually a regency.
> Right now I'm reading The Tenacious Miss Tamerlane (Kasey Michaels Alphabet Regency Romance).
> 
> It's the first Kasey Michaels I've read, and I'm really loving it. Got it for just 99 cents.


Really funny, I just clicked and it told me I bought this in July 2011 . Also on sale. I might move this one up on my reading list. I have made once again a plan of reading each month a book or two I already bought. .

I am just glad that Amazon tells me when I already own something. I'd be screwed if they didn't.


----------



## Tess St John

I am just glad that Amazon tells me when I already own something. I'd be screwed if they didn't.  

AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!!


----------



## donna callea

Nice hunk pic.  Mmmmm.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, TL, he is working out quite nicely!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> Oh, TL, he is working out quite nicely!!!


Good thing you aren't nearby or I'd scratch your eyes out...cat fight....(only joking)

I agree about novellas - I don't read them. Not nearly satisfying enough.


----------



## jliyon

I am always Historical Romance Fan


Thanks
Liyon


----------



## Miriam Minger

I love writing and reading historical romance, too!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Liyon, you have found the right place, girl!

Grace, like TL said, he's virtual!! We share!


----------



## Tess St John

TL...I so understand.

Momma said there'd be days like that.

I cried while watching The Price is Right. I rarely watch TV, but if I'm going to watch something, I want it to be something where good things happen to people...They were happy tears, but my mood yesterday was weepy, evidently.

Have we discussed Downton Abbey here? Anyone a fan? I have mixed emotions about it and can't sit through all of it (I fast forward a lot)...especially with the war stuff...or when the music gets creepy...or when they're in the jail with Mr. Bates. Again, see prior para to understand I only want to see good things happen. LOL. But I think the grandmother is a hoot!


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> Have we discussed Downton Abbey here? Anyone a fan? I have mixed emotions about it and can't sit through all of it (I fast forward a lot)...especially with the war stuff...or when the music gets creepy...or when they're in the jail with Mr. Bates. Again, see prior para to understand I only want to see good things happen. LOL. But I think the grandmother is a hoot!


I love Downton Abbey. Isn't Maggie Smith the best? Thankfully the war is over this season... alas there are new challenges!


----------



## vindicativevisage

I love reading and writing historical romance. There's nothing more fantastic than a book that leaves me turning the pages, and that's how it usually is when I read a historical romance.


----------



## Tess St John

I swear, Trophywife, she is the best!!! I can't wait until I can say whatever I want to whoever I want!!! LOL.


----------



## vindicativevisage

What is Downtown Abbey? Is that a book? *please don't throw things at me - especially not sharp things*


----------



## drenee

Tv series.  The third season started in the US Sunday evening.  
deb


----------



## Tess St John

Sorry, Vin!!!

Like drenee said, it's a TV show on PBS...they had their highest ranked show ever on PBS when the third season began last Sunday. The time period is up to the 1920's now, I think...they just went through WWI last season. It's about the inhabitants of a huge estate (an earl, his family, and the servants).


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> I swear, Trophywife, she is the best!!! I can't wait until I can say whatever I want to whoever I want!!! LOL.


As long as it's just as clever you can get away with a lot now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

vindicativevisage said:


> What is Downtown Abbey? Is that a book? *please don't throw things at me - especially not sharp things*


It's _Downton Abbey_ --- modern day version of _Upstairs, Downstairs_.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

LUV Downton Abbey!

There is a book[/url] and it's beautiful. The pictures are amazing and the behind the scenes detail really adds to the whole story.

Maggie Smith is my favorite character.


----------



## CJArcher

I LOVE Dame Maggie in this role. It seems tailor made for her. Love the whole series too - I can't wait for it to resume here in Australia. I know we're way behind the UK.


----------



## Anisa Claire West

Does anyone else wish Karen Marie Moning would write some more historical time travel novels in the vein of her Highlander series?  I'm not a fan of her first person urban science fiction (Fever series, etc.).  I love when an author goes back to their roots...and her roots are historical!


----------



## crebel

Anisa Claire West said:


> Does anyone else wish Karen Marie Moning would write some more historical time travel novels in the vein of her Highlander series? I'm not a fan of her first person urban science fiction (Fever series, etc.). I love when an author goes back to their roots...and her roots are historical!


I do love me some Highlanders! Moning's Fever series was the first urban fantasy I ever read (when she offered the first book for free) and I was hooked for that whole series. Talk about cliffhangers! I didn't think the final book would ever come out. I wish she would get back to HR as well.


----------



## Atunah

Anisa Claire West said:


> Does anyone else wish Karen Marie Moning would write some more historical time travel novels in the vein of her Highlander series? I'm not a fan of her first person urban science fiction (Fever series, etc.). I love when an author goes back to their roots...and her roots are historical!


Yes, I would love it. But I don't think she ever will. There are a total of I think 9 planned in the Fever series and I think she is commited to that genre now. I like the Fever series too, but I miss the time travel highland hunks. 

I too reader Fever because the first book was free. But I didn't start the initial 5 book series until 2 weeks before the release of the last. . I heard about some cliffhangers and didn't want to go through that.


----------



## Adele Ward

For those of you who mention Scottish historical novels, I've recently come across this one by Margaret Skea. It seems very well researched, including the Scottish/Irish dialect, and the tale is a rip roarer. Endorsed by Jeffrey Archer - I wonder if he's as known in the US as he is in the UK, and for all sorts of reasons! Turn of the Tide


----------



## Atunah

Adele Ward said:


> For those of you who mention Scottish historical novels, I've recently come across this one by Margaret Skea. It seems very well researched, including the Scottish/Irish dialect, and the tale is a rip roarer. Endorsed by Jeffrey Archer - I wonder if he's as known in the US as he is in the UK, and for all sorts of reasons! Turn of the Tide


Very intriguing. I think the accents are what throws me out of a book sometimes. I am sure they are hard to do. Everything I read a book and it has a germany character in it and they go through the novel saying "zeh" and "zis", I just want to scream and shake the author. I hate it. So I am sure its the same to scots and irish people reading their accent butchered. I can be a bit more forgiving if its not german being butchered 

**************************
So I finished December's prime loan finally. 

It started a bit slow for me, but then turned quite enjoyable. It has the often used trope of marriage by King and the characters "hate" each other for a while. Thankfully it didn't have the sceeching annoying bratty heroine you also find a lot in same tropes, and it didn't have a total arsehat hero either. Both quite nice actually. So I enjoyed it very much.

Then I finished this library book I read in paperback. 

It was pretty good. I always like when there is a bit of adventuring in these books with the H/h. In this case its the egyptian trope which I like. Sexy read with a innocent heroine that is not afraid to want "more". Plus she has seen the drawings you know. . She is a linguist, I think that's the right word for someone being great at languages. 
There is a very very sexy "being thoroughly compromised" scene in here while locked in with mummies. 

Looking forward to reading the next.

And let me add that by sharing what I think about a book with you guys here makes it easier to take that babbling and use that as my goodreads reviews. Tricking my mind I guess. They aren't great literature those min reviews, but they are coming more from the heart so to speak than when I sit there and try to write a "proper" review. Then I always sound like a 5th grader for some reason. I think its when I get thrown back to the time when learning English was a chore and I had to write these things I didn't want to.

I also discovered there is such a thing as reading too much, or starting a new book right after finishing another. 
I just read something as "A sack of excrement slivered down her spine.." instead of "A sense of excitement shivered down her spine.."  
Talk about getting thrown out of the romance.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I also discovered there is such a thing as reading too much, or starting a new book right after finishing another.
> I just read something as "A sack of excrement slivered down her spine.." instead of "A sense of excitement shivered down her spine.."
> Talk about getting thrown out of the romance.


Maybe some new reading glasses? I bought some with headlights.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> I just read something as "A sack of excrement slivered down her spine.." instead of "A sense of excitement shivered down her spine.."
> Talk about getting thrown out of the romance.


Ugh...yuck!!! That would throw me out too!!

As for your other statement about not starting a book directly after you finish another, I have a friend who reads quite a bit, but if she really enjoyed a book, she won't start another for a week or so...she feels it's unfair to the characters of the book she liked so much. LOL. Back when I was reading like crazy, I used to read 400 books a year! I just couldn't read enough, but never felt like I missed characters or anything...although I have gone back and read books I really liked.


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> ... I used to read 400 books a year! I just couldn't read enough, but never felt like I missed characters or anything...although I have gone back and read books I really liked.


Sometimes when I read several of a series in a row, especially when previous characters reappear in an ongoing story, I do feel as if I miss them when it's over. It doesn't stop me from starting something else, but I'm eager for the next part of the story when it does come out.


----------



## Atunah

I can keep many characters and many books in my head at the same time. I mean that is why we still remember certain scenes, characters, stories. I always read one after the other. No way could I not read for a week.  .
But in this particular case it was more a matter of my eyes just being tired. Watching Tennis, playing games on my Fire, reading late at night. I have to switch between bifocals for reading to computer prescription glasses to looking at the TV. 
I am far sighted so all this back and forth messes with my vision, can get quite blurry at times. 

I also have this weird way of reading where I take in 2 lines at once. The second one is basically pre-read. Hard to explain. My mother reads like that too. So my brain turned something into something else.  

But I can still savour a finished book while already reading another.  . I always have had a lot of space in my brain for characters and stories. 
I don't re-read often, but I do when I just want to get that special something fresh in my mind. Or drink a Dos Equis


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... Or drink a Dos Equis


WHAT?!! A nice German girl who doesn't drink St. Pauli Girl or some other German brand? I feel Opapa's pain from here.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> WHAT?!! A nice German girl who doesn't drink St. Pauli Girl or some other German brand? I feel Opapa's pain from here.


I don't actually drink Dos Equis. It was my lousy attempt at humor. You know, the commercial where he says "I don't always drink beer, but when I do.... Never mind 

I actually found some decent beers finally. Wouldn't be St. Pauli's though . Czechvar, Spaten, Hacker Pschorr ( I giggled and spun in a circle at the store when I found that ), Paulaner and I also like Stella Artois. I am lucky to have found all of those in stores around here. Some are harder to find than others. Czechvar has become my favorite go to beer, especially in summer. Was funny one day I called my mother back in Germany and I told her I am drinking a Czechvar. She said they just had that the day before when they drove to the Czech Republic to eat lunch. . Of course its called Budvar there.


----------



## Trophywife007

I never developed the taste for it, but speaking of beer from the Czech Republic, Mr. 007 likes Pilsner Urquell which is not so easy to find here.  He also likes Bass Ale and Spaten... he's a bit of a pilsner guy when we're not doing the low carb thing.


----------



## Atunah

I drink beer like a treat. Maybe 1 or 2 a week, sometimes none. In warm weather, I might open one in the afternoon, usually a lighter one like the Czechvar. Hubby likes the Urquell, we found it here, but I don't like it too much. Its a bit bitter for my tastes. I am not a huge fan of Pilsners, although I have had some that were good. 

I am more of a wine drinker than I am beer. And the occasional Schnapps, Bailey's and Advocaat (egg liqueur).

Mostly I drink tea, while holding a book. Preferable with a Kindle logo on it.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I drink beer like a treat. Maybe 1 or 2 a week, sometimes none. In warm weather, I might open one in the afternoon, usually a lighter one like the Czechvar. Hubby likes the Urquell, we found it here, but I don't like it too much. Its a bit bitter for my tastes. I am not a huge fan of Pilsners, although I have had some that were good.
> 
> I am more of a wine drinker than I am beer. And the occasional Schnapps, Bailey's and Advocaat (egg liqueur).
> 
> Mostly I drink tea, while holding a book. Preferable with a Kindle logo on it.


Atunah, our beverage preferences are the same as our HR reading preferences! Too bad we aren't neighbors. We would only have to buy half the number of HRs and just trade our Kindles as soon as we are each done with one book to go on to the next while drinking tea, or wine, or beer together.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Atunah, our beverage preferences are the same as our HR reading preferences! Too bad we aren't neighbors. We would only have to buy half the number of HRs and just trade our Kindles as soon as we are each done with one book to go on to the next while drinking tea, or wine, or beer together.


That does sound like fun. Too bad we are all spread out like that. 
We'd be having lively discussions about rogues and rakes. 

I always thought it would be fun to play dress up. Complete with dresses, gentlemen callers and maybe a ride to the park with a dashing lordling. . 
Kind of like "Austenland" the book.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> That does sound like fun. Too bad we are all spread out like that.
> We'd be having lively discussions about rogues and rakes.
> 
> I always thought it would be fun to play dress up. Complete with dresses, gentlemen callers and maybe a ride to the park with a dashing lordling. .
> Kind of like "Austenland" the book.


Sign me up... well, except for the dressing up part. I'm more of sweatpants & tshirt kinda girl  but the beer/wine sounds wonderful! 

Beer & Kindle. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Sign me up... well, except for the dressing up part. I'm more of sweatpants & tshirt kinda girl  but the beer/wine sounds wonderful!
> 
> Beer & Kindle. A match made in heaven.


Yeah, me too. I live in jeans basically. But I could do it for a few days. But minus the corset and most definately _with_ panties. I draw the line at cabriolet panties. No slits for me. 

I justed lugged home some more wine and beer this morning. Czechvar and Spaten. Have to go to World Market for Hacker Pschorr. HP is one of the official 6 beers that are allowed to be served at the Octoberfest in Munich. Its also called the Heaven of Bavaria. Or something like that. 

Also stocked up on french wines. They had a lot on clearance so I loaded up. Hubby might be going to some ham radio thingy contest somewhere on a hill either tonight or tomorrow. If its tonight I'll be opening one of my wines, cuddle up on the sofa and start this library book:


I love Anne Gracie books.


----------



## Trophywife007

I took a cue from Atunah and for my January loan read 

It reminded me of some of the books by Mary Wine that I've read in which heroes and heroines seem like decent, intelligent people. It does seem that some of her prices are higher than I remember.


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'd been putting this off for a while, and finally made the decision last night, bit the bullet, and bought the book. It was good. I'm very glad I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say four stars.


I remember liking that one.

I recently read



which I found on the bargain book thread ($2.99) and blends my two favorites: PNR and historical. I liked the story and was enjoying the climactic ending when suddenly it was over... hardly any "afterglow" and fairly abrupt. The next story in the series is a contemporary setting, so I'll see how that one goes.


----------



## Robena

Trophywife007 said:


> I took a cue from Atunah and for my January loan read
> 
> It reminded me of some of the books by Mary Wine that I've read in which heroes and heroines seem like decent, intelligent people. It does seem that some of her prices are higher than I remember.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed, Highland Surrender. But I'm a sucker for a good Scottish book. : )
> Best,
> Robena


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I am a sucker for good scottish books too. Some of them though have the screechy immature heroine and the bozo chest beating stubborn hero. That gets old after a while. So Highland Surrender was refreshing in that regard. I call it a smart historical.

So for January Prime loan I selected 


I only read a bit of it and I already really really like it. It is set in 1747 and I just love that time. Lots of historicals are set in regency, which I also love, but I have a soft spot for the georgian time.

Amazon is putting out some nice stuff now with the Montlake line. Even though they put a lot more contempo and PNR out than historicals, I am just thankful authors still write in the past.


----------



## Trophywife007

Robena said:


> Trophywife007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... But I'm a sucker for a good Scottish book. : )
> Best,
> Robena
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Atunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for January Prime loan I selected
> 
> 
> I only read a bit of it and I already really really like it. It is set in 1747 and I just love that time. Lots of historicals are set in regency, which I also love, but I have a soft spot for the georgian time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! I just found my February Prime loan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Atunah

Glad I can help. Although I think we got a quote knot going on. 

For February I am planning this one. Not out until February 12th


I already love Michelle Willingham's novels with Harlequin Historical and this is her first with Montlake.

I recommend her. She also has a nice backlist already. I hope this Montlake title is as good as the ones I read from her before.


----------



## Atunah

Found this over on Mobileread. On Monday is the 200th anniversary of the first publication of Pride and Prejudice. 
They will have a readathon at the Austen Center in Bath. Here is the article.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21078941

Wouldn't it be awesome to be there in Bath?

I am looking for the broadcast of the 12 hour reading of the novel they alluded too. Got to be streamed somewhere.

Mobile read again the the rescue
http://www.janeausten.co.uk/janeaustenreadathon/

streaming here on monday. Starting 11 am GMT time, which I assume is 11 am local time? That would make it 5 am here, central US time. . Yeah, not even for Austen will I get up that early. I can catch some of it when I wake up though.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Found this over on Mobileread. On Monday is the 200th anniversary of the first publication of Pride and Prejudice.
> They will have a readathon at the Austen Center in Bath. Here is the article.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21078941
> 
> Wouldn't it be awesome to be there in Bath?


It sure would be! I love Bath and having an Austen reading would be wonderful there. I may just have to crack open my much loved copy of P&P again and have my own private reading


----------



## crebel

Today's Romance Deal of the Day is an historical romance also from the Montlake imprint.



For $1.99, I picked it up. Leigh Michaels is an author from right here in Ottumwa, Iowa, and she has a huge backlist. I have been reading her for years just because I "know" her. I think she writes a little bit of everything in romance, but I haven't read this one yet.


----------



## Atunah

I read this one by Leigh Michaels


Its a book I would usually not like. It follows more than one couple, in this case 3. But I don't know how, but the author made it work so totally well that I ended up giving it 5 stars. I loved it. The stories were kind of intertwined. 
And I just usually don't want more than one couple. But it just plain worked here. Some magic sauce or something 

Reading the blurb of the "Birthday Scandal", it seems to do the same thing. Follow 3 couples.


----------



## crebel

Yes, whatever Leigh Michaels does, seems to work well.  Looking at the "about the author" blurb, she has won quite a few romance awards and seems to be well thought of in the genre.  I read One Season in London a while ago and had to go back and check my notes.  I also gave it 5 stars in my little notebook that I keep track with and wrote "like getting 3 books in one".  I'm looking foward to reading the new one.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Glad I can help. Although I think we got a quote knot going on.
> 
> For February I am planning this one. Not out until February 12th
> 
> 
> I already love Michelle Willingham's novels with Harlequin Historical and this is her first with Montlake.
> 
> I recommend her. She also has a nice backlist already. I hope this Montlake title is as good as the ones I read from her before.


You can already tell it will be available for lending with Prime? Cool! I have March lined up, now.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, so far pretty much everything from Montlake has been on Prime. But if you want to know what comes up in the future that is on prime, this link gets you to historical kindle books sorted by published date. It will say Prime right on the page so its easy.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158566011%2Cn%3A158571011&sort=daterank&ie=UTF8&qid=1359159216

Then I add them to my wishlist right away if they look interesting and in the wishlist in the note section I put in the release date. I am trying to plan ahead. 

The interesting thing is, you only see the prime thingy if you are just looking at the results on the page. As soon as you click on the book, its not there, as the book is not out yet. This is in list view. If you use cover view, you only see the prime available if you hover over the cover. So I use list view.

So if you go and search for this book by Willingham, you can see its prime on the result. But not if you click on it to look at details.


----------



## Robena

I've really enjoyed Kaitlin O'Riley's books, love her writing style. Published by Kensington. The last one I read was _It Happened One Christmas_. Now I'll have to go see if she has a new one out. ; )


----------



## Atunah

Robena said:


> I've really enjoyed Kaitlin O'Riley's books, love her writing style. Published by Kensington. The last one I read was _It Happened One Christmas_. Now I'll have to go see if she has a new one out. ; )


I was going to say, I don't think I have read her. Then I checked my goodreads shelf and I read 2 by her. 
One sinful night, which was a 5 star for me


and I also read 
 and liked it a lot too.

In my defense, it was 4 years ago when I read One Sinful Night. It was February 2009 and it was the 3rd month of my kindle ownership. I read like 190 books that year. I went from reading zero to that. .

Thankfully I have goodreads to be my brain and keep a database of my books. I'd be lost otherwise. Of course I still have 3 spreadsheets that I print out regularly. You never know when the apocalypse will happen and no online will exist anymore. I'll have to know what I have already read when I camp out at the library and bookstores.


----------



## Atunah

I just have to share this. I just started this book



And I am only 40 pages in and I am entranced. I am head over heals for the heroine. Yep, heard that right, the heroine. Hero too, but OMG I am besotted with the gal. . It is delightful.

I feel a bit like the hero, although I know I am having adoring feelings for the heroine, he has no clue yet. Oh this is going to be delish to go on this journey.

I am using big words too, so I am really taken. 

My goodness the dialogue is a treat. Like morsels of something. This book better not be a let down after such a beginning.

I gotta go back to my heroine, have fun everyone.


----------



## Robena

Atunah said:


> I was going to say, I don't think I have read her. Then I checked my goodreads shelf and I read 2 by her.
> One sinful night, which was a 5 star for me
> 
> 
> Yes! I remember that one very well.  I don't know what she's working on now but she seems to do one book a year. Good reminder to go check her website.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I just have to share this. I just started this book
> 
> 
> 
> And I am only 40 pages in and I am entranced. I am head over heals for the heroine. Yep, heard that right, the heroine. Hero too, but OMG I am besotted with the gal. . It is delightful.
> 
> I feel a bit like the hero, although I know I am having adoring feelings for the heroine, he has no clue yet. Oh this is going to be delish to go on this journey.
> 
> I am using big words too, so I am really taken.
> 
> My goodness the dialogue is a treat. Like morsels of something. This book better not be a let down after such a beginning.
> 
> I gotta go back to my heroine, have fun everyone.


Good to know, also downloaded the sample. 



Trophywife007 said:


> I took a cue from Atunah and for my January loan read


Me too, it was my December loan. Just read it & loved it so much, I decided to try the author's other book for my January loan. It's a contemporary romance, but it has pretty good reviews.


----------



## Atunah

Enabling is so much fun, isn't it.  

And a big duh to me. I didn't even notice that Tracy Brogan is the same one that has that contempo on the charts. I keep seeing it, but my brain didn't connect the dots.


----------



## donna callea

I'm about halfway through Simple Jess and am absolutely loving it. It's a totally different kind of historical romance-- at least for me. It's set in the Ozark Mountains in the early 1900s and the hero is a handsome, strong, hunky, compassionate and simple minded (today we would call him mentally challenged, I guess) young man who you can't help loving. It's very well written, and I'm looking forward to the climax, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Atunah

donna callea said:


> I'm about halfway through Simple Jess and am absolutely loving it. It's a totally different kind of historical romance-- at least for me. It's set in the Ozark Mountains in the early 1900s and the hero is a handsome, strong, hunky, compassionate and simple minded (today we would call him mentally challenged, I guess) young man who you can't help loving. It's very well written, and I'm looking forward to the climax, if you know what I mean.


I bought that one when it was on sale for 99 cents. I have heard good things about it.

I love that feeling, when you start a book and you just know you will love it all and you can't wait to see where it goes, while also regretting it has to end at some point.


----------



## cagnes

donna callea said:


> I'm about halfway through Simple Jess and am absolutely loving it. It's a totally different kind of historical romance-- at least for me. It's set in the Ozark Mountains in the early 1900s and the hero is a handsome, strong, hunky, compassionate and simple minded (today we would call him mentally challenged, I guess) young man who you can't help loving. It's very well written, and I'm looking forward to the climax, if you know what I mean.


I need to get to that one, it's been on my tbr pile for a while! I plan to read  1st though, according to goodreads there are 3 books in this series.


----------



## Atunah

Ahhhhh, darn its a series.  . My series OCD has now kicked in and I too have to read Marrying Stone first. 

Grumble grumble. 

I'll get a sample. At least its 5.79 and not 7.99 like so many other backlists titles. Should be even lower, its 20 years old for crying out loud. Grumbling some more.  . 

I am in a grumbly mood today. Its been so warm here that I have to run the air condition and its not working right. Sometimes its cool and sometimes its not.  And of course I called yesterday morning and still nobody has come. Apartment living. Hmpf. Its already 80 degrees outside and going to 86 today. I mean WTH, its January.  

Its 39 back home with my mom in germany and they'll be getting snow end of week again. I think I'll take the 80


----------



## donna callea

Atunah said:


> I am in a grumbly mood today. Its been so warm here that I have to run the air condition and its not working right. Sometimes its cool and sometimes its not. And of course I called yesterday morning and still nobody has come. Apartment living. Hmpf. Its already 80 degrees outside and going to 86 today. I mean WTH, its January.
> 
> Its 39 back home with my mom in germany and they'll be getting snow end of week again. I think I'll take the 80


You must live near me (Central Florida).


----------



## Atunah

donna callea said:


> You must live near me (Central Florida).


South Texas.


----------



## donna callea

Atunah said:


> South Texas.


Ha ha. Not so close, I guess.


----------



## Atunah

Weather has been crazy. 86 today, tomorrow down to 64 day and 41 at night. Then we crawl back to 77 by Saturday. 

Today was so humid. And worst of all I am out of the mood for reading when I am like that. I pick the book up for a few minutes and get annoyed at something. Not the book, just life.  .

The pain of existence. My cat knows all about that.


----------



## donna callea

Atunah said:


> Weather has been crazy. 86 today, tomorrow down to 64 day and 41 at night. Then we crawl back to 77 by Saturday.
> 
> Today was so humid. And worst of all I am out of the mood for reading when I am like that. I pick the book up for a few minutes and get annoyed at something. Not the book, just life. .
> 
> The pain of existence. My cat knows all about that.


I know how you feel, Atunah. Do you think it's global warming? When the calendar says it's supposed to be cold-- or at least cool-- and the weather outside is steamy it can throw you out of whack. How about trying a romance set in the winter and reading it with your cat on your lap?


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> ... The book was good, ending abrupt, but overall good. ...I think with some of the endings I'm seeing, which feel so rushed, they're being constrained by their publishers to wrap it up to hit under that magical word limit. I'd love to see how the books would naturally end if they weren't under such constraints.


I encountered that on the last historical I read. I'm normally not all that analytical when I read, but it was so bad that even I noticed it. Your explanation about the publisher possibly putting the pressure on helps explain it. It also may explain why sometimes there is a huge build up in a story conflict which then gets resolved in a very few pages.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Can I have a show of hands of those who think Atunah is the biggest enabler?  

My TBR pile is ginormous thanks to her!!!!!


----------



## RosanneRivers

Oh I love a good ending. It really upsets me when the hero and heroine get together way too easily after you've been so invested into their relationship and build up. That's what (among other things) makes Pride and Prejudice so amazing- you have to wait until the very end, and you see the growth happening in every chapter leading up to it


----------



## CJArcher

RosanneRivers said:


> Oh I love a good ending. It really upsets me when the hero and heroine get together way too easily after you've been so invested into their relationship and build up. That's what (among other things) makes Pride and Prejudice so amazing- you have to wait until the very end, and you see the growth happening in every chapter leading up to it


I'd never thought of P&P that way, but I absolutely agree. As a reader, I believe Darcy and Lizzy are made for each other by the end, and that they'll continue to have a good marriage after the book finishes - you know, when the kids get demanding, the ancient family pile saps all your energy and finances, and the mad relatives just won't leave after Christmas.  I've read so many romances lately where I just don't believe the couple will stay together.


----------



## RosanneRivers

CJArcher said:


> I'd never thought of P&P that way, but I absolutely agree. As a reader, I believe Darcy and Lizzy are made for each other by the end, and that they'll continue to have a good marriage after the book finishes - you know, when the kids get demanding, the ancient family pile saps all your energy and finances, and the mad relatives just won't leave after Christmas.  I've read so many romances lately where I just don't believe the couple will stay together.


That's really interesting about imagining them years on. For me, I don't believe the couple will stay together if there haven't been enough scenes with them actually _getting on_, not arguing, or kissing, or having mad passionate whatever, just chatting and enjoying each other's company. Without that, as soon as the drama's gone, they'll fall apart faster than the plot of pirates of the caribbean 3. 
Saying that, of course I enjoy the drama! They just have to have had some time to actually _like_, (not love) each other for me to believe the romance and that, like you say, when the kids come along etc they'll still be totally in love <3


----------



## RosanneRivers

T.L. Haddix said:


> "Wake up with? Find someone you can stand the thought of wiping their behind when they're in their 80s an all they can do is smile at you, toothless, and drool."


So true! I guess that's why _The Notebook_ speaks to so many people, because the M/Cs have that type of love, even years on when the glamour has gone.


----------



## Robena

Fabulous book. I'm loving the characters. Only about 50% into the story and can't wait for more reading time.


----------



## donna callea

I just started One Good Earl Deserves a Lover: The Second Rule of Scoundrels
I know it's the second in the series, and I haven't read the first, but I'm really enjoying it. This is the first Sarah MacLean novel I've tried, and I like her writing very much. I know I'm missing some background info on the supporting characters, but it doesn't really bother me. Does anyone else jump right into the middle of a series?


----------



## Atunah

donna callea said:


> Does anyone else jump right into the middle of a series?


   I get the shakes just thinking about that. But I am very OCD when it comes to reading things in order. Some might say a little obsessive. . I just can't do it, even if a series is just slightly connected. Others though have no issues. And the books should of course be standalone in the romance sense. 
But.... 

I am going to start One Good Earl soon. I got it from the library. I did of course read the first one. 
I also recommend her numbers series. I absolutely adored the heroine in the 3rd. "Eleven Scandals".

The woman needs to write faster.


----------



## Robena

T.L. Haddix said:


> Is this the first time you've read her, Robena?


Yes. I have to confess it is. Now I need to look at her backlist. I adore her voice and her subtle humor.


----------



## Robena

T.L. Haddix said:


> Wait until you read the one that is Cynthia's story. You'll have to come back and tell us what you thought about the shooting scene, and the card game.


Uh oh. More books to read. : ) I'm not sure why I've turned to historical and regency novels of late, but it seems I'm reading a ton of them and I'm normally drawn to the world I know, and live in.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished my February prime loan read that was suggested by Atunah last month, and enjoyed it very much:



I'm currently reading Unveiled by Courtney Milan and so far liking it a lot, although from the description I wasn't sure, but so far so good.


----------



## vrabinec

I can come up with a "greatest" list for most genres, either by reputation in the genres I don't read, or my own opinion in the ones I do. But I'm really drawing a blank on historic romance.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I think that something by Georgette Heyer should definitely be in there (The Masqueraders is my favourite).  Personally, I'd say something by Barbara Cartland too.

Or, if you mean romances that were written in the past during a period that we now consider 'history' - then Jane Austen should obviously be there!  Though, for her time, she was writing contemporary romance.


----------



## vrabinec

Moved to the book corner, eh? I didn't even know KB HAD a book corner. Learn something new every day. Thanks Ann.


----------



## MegHarris

Assuming you mean genre romance, and not works like _Wuthering Heights_ and _Jane Eyre_, the two books notable for essentially inventing the genre are:

_The Flame and the Flower_, Kathleen Woodiwiss
_Sweet Savage Love_, Rosemary Rogers

Off the top of my head, I can think of one historical that is generally acknowledged as a classic among romance readers:
_Flowers From the Storm_, Laura Kinsale


----------



## vrabinec

Zelah Meyer said:


> Or, if you mean romances that were written in the past during a period that we now consider 'history' - then Jane Austen should obviously be there! Though, for her time, she was writing contemporary romance.


Yeah, I wouldn't consider that historic romance.


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> Is that your first Courtney Milan, TW? I adore her books.


Yes, my first... don't know why I've never gotten around to reading her before.


----------



## LaRita

I think _Gone with the Wind_ is an obvious choice, but Anya Seton's _Katherine_ is right up there too.


----------



## vrabinec

Is _Gone With the Wind_ considered romance? I didn't think it had a happily ever after ending, though I confess I never read the thing, nor made it through the movie in its entirety, so I could definitely be wrong about that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

vrabinec said:


> Moved to the book corner, eh? I didn't even know KB HAD a book corner. Learn something new every day. Thanks Ann.


May I introduce you to KindleBoards?

www.kboards.com for a complete list of our forums. 

Y'all really need to get out more...

Betsy


----------



## vrabinec

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all really need to get out more...
> 
> Betsy


As long as they don't make us brush our teeth, comb our hair, or put on clean underwear.


----------



## LaRita

OK, maybe GWTW doesn't fit the HEA romance formula, but it's definitely one of the most romantic historic novels out there.


----------



## vrabinec

LaRita said:


> OK, maybe GWTW doesn't fit the HEA romance formula, but it's definitely one of the most romantic historic novels out there.


Yeah, see, I always thought "romance" and "love stories" should be lumped together, so the reader doesn't know for sure there will be a HEA. I always though having a "romance" category which by definition necessitates there be a HEA kind of made reading those books like watching a football game when you already know the winner. It takes away from the experience. Though, it doesn't seem to chase readers away, does it?


----------



## MegHarris

Well, once again we've come down to the question, are we talking about genre historical romances, or romantic books in general? GWTW is not a genre romance, but it's a very romantic book.


----------



## Robena

Cotillion, by Georgette Heyer is one of my favorites.


----------



## Katie Jennings

_Outlander_ by Diana Gabaldon is a great historical romance. Here's a snippet from the blurb: In 1945, Claire Randall, a former combat nurse, is back from the war and reunited with her husband on a second honeymoon-when she innocently touches a boulder in one of the ancient stone circles that dot the British Isles. Suddenly she is a Sassenach-an "outlander"-in a Scotland torn by war and raiding border clans in the year of our Lord...1743.

It's actually a whole series, though I've only read the first one


----------



## ecdavis

Hi Everyone,

Who are your favorite Historical Romance Authors? I am looking for some new authors to read. I would like to read new authors and not just the romance authors that are easily found in brick and mortar bookstores. I know there are plenty of other great authors out there that I might have a hard time finding in book stores, thus my ereader. I enjoy reading historical romances. Do you know of any good authors out there that will make for a good read?

In the past I have read well known authors--Julia Quinn, Victoria Dahl and for a long time my favorite author was Jude Deveraux (well still is)

Thanks in advance for any recommendations you can give me on great historical romance authors!


----------



## Atunah

I am a huge historical romance fanatic. I can throw you some names, just let me go through my lists 
Some on top of my heard are Courtney Milan, Michelle Willingham, Monica McCarty (scottish), Alissa Johnson, Valerie Bowman, Maya Banks Highlander novels. These are just quickly culled from my recent read list that are newer type HR authors. Or at least new to me from recent times.

Us HR fans have a huge thread right here in the book corner, please join us there too. Lots and lots of talk about HR books and authors. The more the merrier.

Its here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.0.html

So I'll be back later with some names, or just meet us at the above thread in the meantime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, I'm going to merge this with the thread Atunah references. . . no need for two of them. . . . (and actually, there's a third as well, that may get merged also.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

vrabinec said:


> Moved to the book corner, eh? I didn't even know KB HAD a book corner. Learn something new every day. Thanks Ann.


Brace yourself: I'm going to go ahead and merge this with the existing thread on Historical Romance here. . . .hang on, and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> I like how her books are not your standard, run of the mill, heroine is perfect, hero is a rake, historicals. And she needs to write faster! (Kidding, kind of. She is much faster than other authors in the genre.)


I agree. Milan gets me to like tropes I usually stay away from. Like prostitutes, that is one. And she makes it just work. I am still behind on the new series of hers. I haven't started it. But I have the books already. 

I am reading a good one right now.



I don't think I ever read Kasey Michaels before. I am half way through and I find it really really good. It has an actual nincompoop in it. . No, not the hero . Its emotional, funny, witty at the same time and it has a mystery in it that is really interesting to follow along right now. Its one of those books where I can't just read a few and do something else and so on. I have to keep reading as a lot is happening. It is non stop so to speak. Not sure of the technical term but it just keeps going with stuff going on. So to keep up I read in large chunks. 
The back and forth between the character is like a fencing match sometimes. Pleasantly surprised I am.

I was delighted after I read the opening, prologue. I just knew it was going to be good.

Its wicked. Wicked indeed.


----------



## Atunah

I own it but haven't read it yet.  

I can barely remember what I posted 2 pages back here.  

Aging is not for sissies.  

Although my brain has never worked in the most efficient way I think.


----------



## Atunah

I don't drink anything diet, makes me ill. Don't really drink soda much either. Now the gluten.

I am from Bavaria after all. Bread, more bread and beer, which is liquid bread. 

I might dial it back a bit on the gluten just to see if some of the issues I have had for a long time are related to it. I tried for a while, but it is so expensive.

Now I have to share something I found posted over at the amazon romance forum

I read this Mary Balogh a while back, its the first in her new series.

This is what the cover of the ebook and the hard cover look like



And on her facebook, Balogh shares what marketing thought up for the paperback release 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=323536741100698&set=a.186291551491885.39771.174810365973337&type=1&theater
Don't forget to click the previous button for the stepback.

I am waiting for Christopher Walken to pop out declaring we need more cowbells. 

And the strangest thing? I like both covers. Old and new. But then I am one of these strange ones that appreciates all kinds of covers, dresses, houses, chests, kissable lips, flowing hair.

I even adored the fushia goodness with gold embossing from the 80's early 90's. I flove them all.

I draw the lines at babies though on covers. 

eta: some of the pearl clutching in the comments is funny though. You'd think some of them might faint at the sight of a male nipple.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Atunah said:


> I read this Mary Balogh a while back, its the first in her new series.
> 
> This is what the cover of the ebook and the hard cover look like
> 
> 
> 
> And on her facebook, Balogh shares what marketing thought up for the paperback release
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=323536741100698&set=a.186291551491885.39771.174810365973337&type=1&theater
> Don't forget to click the previous button for the stepback.
> 
> I am waiting for Christopher Walken to pop out declaring we need more cowbells.


This is hilarious! Just goes to show how much a cover influences us. I have two *totally* different expectations for each of the covers!


----------



## crebel

I like both covers also...but, $13.99 for the kindle edition!  *gulp* - I'll wait.


----------



## Tatiana

crebel said:


> I like both covers also...but, $13.99 for the kindle edition! *gulp* - I'll wait.


I agree...$13.99 for a Kindle is more than I'm willing to pay. I just borrowed it from the library. I'm first on the waiting list so I should have it in a day or two.


----------



## Atunah

That is were I got it when I read it, from the library. And I could swear that ebook was down to 7.99 just a little while ago, coming down from 9.99. I am sure about that. I might still have the ereaderiq notification in my inbox. 

eta: ok. this is crazy. The Arrangement, which will be the next in the series and isn't out until October is only 7.99 on Kindle.  
Random House going cray cray again.


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, neither really rings a bell for me. Drawing a total blank. But I'll go digging in some of my lists anyway. Some folks are so good with remembering certain details and they are able to just throw out titles when someone is looking. Its pretty amazing.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Apparently, it is Whirlwind Wedding by Jacquie D'Alessandro. Someone found it on A. Yay!
> 
> I have some of her stuff in paperback. Don't know if I have that one or not, but if not, it's available via Kindle.


Good that it was found. I read 3 by her, but not that. This is an author that is always difficult for me to look up. That spelling, my brain hurts trying to type it out. . And on goodreads, if you don't get the name exactly right, you get nothing. At least on amazon you get some suggestions.


----------



## donna callea

I just bought A Lady's Point of View by Jacqueline Diamond for just 99 cents and I can't put it down. It's a regency featuring a heroine who, like me, has eyes much in need of correction. Great writing and an out-of-the-ordinary plot. Guess I'm on a roll reading historicals about girls who wear glasses. Recently read and enjoyed One Good Earl Deserves a Lover: The Second Rule of Scoundrels which also boasts a bespectacled heroine, although her story is much different.


----------



## Atunah

donna callea said:


> I just bought A Lady's Point of View by Jacqueline Diamond for just 99 cents and I can't put it down. It's a regency featuring a heroine who, like me, has eyes much in need of correction. Great writing and an out-of-the-ordinary plot. Guess I'm on a roll reading historicals about girls who wear glasses. Recently read and enjoyed One Good Earl Deserves a Lover: The Second Rule of Scoundrels which also boasts a bespectacled heroine, although her story is much different.


I love historicals too with heroines that wear glasses. Or even Heroes, those are yummy too. I always wonder how they fared back then. I can't read without glasses, I need bifocals. I have worn glasses since I was 2. I did wear hard contacts for over 20 years and unfortunately my eyes are now dry. I miss those things a lot as far as vision goes. I just can't see as well with my glasses. 

But it must have been difficult back in the days.

I will be reading "One good Earl..." soon and I'll check out the other one you mentioned.

The second in the Pennyroyal series by Julie Anne Long as a to die hero with spectacles, Miles. Its also one of the funniest books I have ever read. As in it has 2 different scenes in it that made me laugh so loud I snorted. And I do NOT laugh like that very often reading. 


*************************

I am way behind my reading. For some reason I have been in a strange mood for a while. I am having a hard time concentrating on anything so reading its bits and pieces. I much prefer reading in bigger chunks. I seem to lose interest if stuff quickly. I hope it goes away soon. Its driving me nuts.

I finally finished my January prime loan which started out so great and somehow lost steam a lot in the middle. It picked up again towards the end so its a 3.5 for me. I can't really put my finger on anything particular, sometimes that is just how it goes. A book either talks to me, or it doesn't. 
Twas this one


So for my february prime loan I am probable going with my planned pick. 


I still have library loans to read and then I am free to do as I will. . Maybe I'll do a randomizer on books I bought and still have to read, which there are many many many. . My excuse is that I have owned my kindle account and a kindle since 2008. And yes, I still have some I bought in 2008 and haven't read yet.


----------



## Atunah

I do recall the falling out of a tree into the hero, but I can't think of what book or anything else with it.   

That is how I have been feeling lately about everything   

Mid Winter blah's? Or mid womanhood agony.


----------



## Atunah

Balogh has one called Silent Melody. The heroine is deaf/mute though and I don't know if she falls out of a tree. But she loves the hero from childhood and he goes off to India, gets married to someone else and has a kid. They die so when he comes home he is dark and miserable. 
I read that in 2011 so my memory is fuzzy on the details.


----------



## LilianaHart

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah, it's the mid-winter blahs. I'm convinced. I've talked to too many people lately who feel the same way. A couple more weeks, spring should be setting in and spirits rising.
> 
> I have a puzzler for you. Over on the A, we're all looking for a book. Maybe two books. Here are the details.
> 
> - Hero meets heroine when she falls out of a tree on him.
> - Later, in a barn, they're in the midst of passionate kissing, and he apparently lifts her up and applies his mouth to her chest in an amorous fashion. They get caught.
> 
> I think (the book I'm thinking of) he is coming home, is drunk, dissolute, etc., when she falls out of the tree. There may have been some familial angst between the two families. Anyhow....I know this book. It's on the tip of my tongue. Any ideas?


Whatever this book is, I want to read it! It sounds fascinating, and I'm back on a historical kick right now.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I am not a historical romance fan. However, my wife loves Georgette Heyer's books. She owns a lot of them and rereads them. I've heard her say quite a few times that no other historical romance writer comes even close to the combination of Heyer's quality of writing and eye for historic faithfulness.

That said, can any of you recommend a historical romance writer who is on par with Heyer? Caveat: my wife really dislikes erotica/sex/bodice ripper elements in her books.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'd be delighted to be able to find a new author for her.


----------



## Atunah

Christopher Bunn said:


> I am not a historical romance fan. However, my wife loves Georgette Heyer's books. She owns a lot of them and rereads them. I've heard her say quite a few times that no other historical romance writer comes even close to the combination of Heyer's quality of writing and eye for historic faithfulness.
> 
> That said, can any of you recommend a historical romance writer who is on par with Heyer? Caveat: my wife really dislikes erotica/sex/bodice ripper elements in her books.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'd be delighted to be able to find a new author for her.


Well erotica is a different genre from romance, so she wouldn't come across those when looking for romance. And erotic romance is usually pretty apparent by the covers. She is also in luck if she doesn't like bodice rippers, as those have been gone since the early 90's. 

Most HR do have some sort of sensuality in them. I think some folks look for what they call "clean" romance. Many of those being of the religious kind. I think there is a group on goodreads about clean romance reads that are not of the religious variety as they didn't want those. I can't recall the name of it now though. Drawing a blank.

As far as Heyer, I just can't recall any that write like her. Her research of the period is so incredibly rich and she is so witty. I usually put her in a category of her own. I call her also classic as her books are older. She is alike a genre on her own she is that good. 

If she likes the traditional regency's, which are often tame in the sensuality department, I recommend checking on the Belgrave House site called regency reads

http://www.regencyreads.com/online/

They are all available on Amazon. If you search for Belgrave House while in the kindle store you get a lot of results. They have authors like Joan Wolf, Anne Barbour, Barbara Metzger and many others that have been writing regency for a long time. Some of the grand dames so to speak.

Most of those are more what she might like.

Here is a direct link to the regency read search on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=belgrave+house

As you see by the covers, they convey the traditional regency genre that has gone a bit out of style in recent years. But Belgrave House revived them.

I only read a couple of them so far so I don't have a lot of recommendations but I found them delightful, witty and proper for the time they are set in.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thank you, Atunah, for those recommendations. I will check them out. If I can find a historical romance that is even somewhat cousinly to Heyer, it will make my better half very happy (a very satisfactory deposit in the marital bank). As evidenced by my clueless assumption of bodice-rippers and the like, I know absolutely nothing about this genre...


----------



## nico

I like historical fiction and non-fiction and don't mind if there's a little romance. Lots of great recommendations in this thread; i've just deepened my reading list!


----------



## Atunah

Christopher Bunn said:


> Thank you, Atunah, for those recommendations. I will check them out. If I can find a historical romance that is even somewhat cousinly to Heyer, it will make my better half very happy (a very satisfactory deposit in the marital bank). As evidenced by my clueless assumption of bodice-rippers and the like, I know absolutely nothing about this genre...


Heyer pretty much set the standard of recency. I didn't read my first of her until not that long ago. For me it was a bit difficult to get into the language. Her stuff just doesn't read like the newer books. Once I got the hang of some of the terminology, I was totally in the story. I think I read Venetia first, Lord Demerel. Wonderful romance. There is nothing explicit, but Heyer manages to make it somehow sensual anyway. She is one of the very few I can read that doesn't even have kissing in the books. I am not a fan of the "slam the bedroom door in my face". .

I hope you find some that she likes. If I ever think of the name of that goodreads group, I'll post it.

Marion Chesney is another name that came to me. She has a few regency series out there. But I only read one and I can't recall now what the level of heat was. I am pretty sure it was tame. She also writes as M.C Beaton where she does mysteries.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

T.L. Haddix said:


> Oh, I'm beyond frustrated. I know this.
> 
> Julia London, maybe?
> 
> Come on, KBers. Someone has to know this. *frantics*


Now you've made me crazy too! I read this book and remember that the hero is definitely drunk and on his way home to some very dark and dismal mansion (he is titled). They get stranded on the way there, but I cannot remember the author or title. I hope someone can solve this one. It would be easy to go back through my kindle buys, but I think I read this in paperback and it's long gone.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, one of the pieces of the puzzle is solved. Julia Quinn's "Brighter than the Sun" has a scene where she falls out of the tree on him. Also, so does Patricia Cabot's "Portrait of My Heart." The Quinn book was the one I was thinking about.
> 
> Yes, yes! I just read the description of "Brighter than the Sun" (strange title) and it's definitely the one. Thanks for putting my mind to rest, although it was a great diversion from proofreading my manuscript!


----------



## worktolive

T.L. Haddix said:


> Someone posted on the A romance forum a question about why American period historicals have fallen out of fashion. I think it has to do with the psychology of the reader base wanting less "Oh, Dear God, I'm going to get dysentery, cholera, and be eaten by Indians," stress-filled stories. I think it has to do with hard economic times in the real world, and not wanting to read about hard living when we escape, too. That's completely me talking out of my ear, though. So, dear historical fans, what say you? Are the American historicals that are selling well and on the market now more frivolous, less serious than those in the past, or have I lost my mind? And obviously, British settings outweigh American probably ten or twenty to one.


Some aren't that bad, but between slavery in the books set before the Civil War and the horrific treatment of Indians + desperados, rape, etc. in the western historicals, I just don't find American historical romances to be an escape. They are grim, grim, grim, and I'm very careful about the ones I choose to read. Every once in a while, one will catch my eye, but as a whole, I avoid them.

Honestly, if I hadn't read GWTW as a teenager, I don't know that I would pick it up now. The hubs watched Cold Mountain this weekend, and I could hardly bear to stay in the same room while it was on (I never did read it).


----------



## worktolive

T.L. Haddix said:


> For the record, though, I wouldn't classify GWTW or Cold Mountain as romances, as they don't have a HEA, and if we're talking strictly genre-romance, that's a hard requirement.


True, they aren't romances, but it seems like that same atmosphere permeates every Americana romance that I read - like you just know bad things are going to happen at least once or twice during the course of the book.


----------



## crebel

Even though "The Flame and the Flower" was my introduction to historical romance and I loved it, I never read HR in American settings now for pretty much the same reasons others have listed.

I admit I prefer the escapism of the British settings with the balls, gowns, upper crust "ton" lifestyle, museums, clubs, etc. If that makes me shallow in my HR taste, so be it.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

I popped over here because I'm really in the mood for a historical. I'm glad you figured out the tree scene because I remembered that, and it was going to drive me crazy!
Anyone have any indie recommendations that are similar to Judith McNaught? 
Ooh, I love regency too! I don't care how bad my tastes are either.


----------



## Tatiana

crebel said:


> Even though "The Flame and the Flower" was my introduction to historical romance and I loved it, I never read HR in American settings now for pretty much the same reasons others have listed.
> 
> I admit I prefer the escapism of the British settings with the balls, gowns, upper crust "ton" lifestyle, museums, clubs, etc. If that makes me shallow in my HR taste, so be it.


Exactly, I agree!


----------



## Amy Corwin

I agree, too. I know I'm "shallow" but I just like the British setting for some reason. Maybe it's that sense of a "longer history" or something.

Although I do like stories where the characters wander around Europe a bit, esp. if they go to Italy and Greece.

I wonder if part of the fascination with Britain is that so many "historical" novels set in the U.S. are fairly depressing and can't be said to have a happy ending at all. That's what I mean by my being shallow--I definitely want that happy ending and I hate it when the story ends on a note of misery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amy Corwin said:


> I agree, too. I know I'm "shallow" but I just like the British setting for some reason. Maybe it's that sense of a "longer history" or something.
> 
> Although I do like stories where the characters wander around Europe a bit, esp. if they go to Italy and Greece.
> 
> I wonder if part of the fascination with Britain is that so many "historical" novels set in the U.S. are fairly depressing and can't be said to have a happy ending at all. That's what I mean by my being shallow--I definitely want that happy ending and I hate it when the story ends on a note of misery.


Just popping in here. . . but, the fact is, there's a lot more British history than there is American history. And even if you're only talking 150 years or so ago, I think society was very different in the two countries. . . . . and that often plays a big part in these sorts of books.


----------



## CJArcher

I'm not American so I'm not interested in US history, but I feel the same way about Aussie historical romances. I love Aussie history but I just don't want to read HR set here. I think it's the escapism. I love HR because it's nothing like my real life, and British settings are nothing like my real life either. HR and England just go together IMO.  

I thought Western HRs were becoming more popular recently, although I don't watch the genre bestseller lists so I can't be sure on this.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> Even though "The Flame and the Flower" was my introduction to historical romance and I loved it, I never read HR in American settings now for pretty much the same reasons others have listed.
> 
> I admit I prefer the escapism of the British settings with the balls, gowns, upper crust "ton" lifestyle, museums, clubs, etc. If that makes me shallow in my HR taste, so be it.


I have to agree. Since I grew up with with American history it doesn't seem all that interesting. The whole idea of the historical British lifestyle is different and seems much more romantic.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I think as a european, we were around more of the royalty so to speak. I mean we had many magazines where they followed the exploits of the various princes, princess, counts and whatever's titles roam the lands of europe and beyond. 

I remember back when Princess Stephanie, daughter of former actress Grace Kelly was written about week after week. 
I guess they were our hollywood folks.  

And I also remember how popular TV shows were that had some blue bloods in them. German, british etc. Contemporary stuff, not historical. 

So for me I think that love came natural. My first Historicals I read where Angelique series. Not romance by today's standard, but holy moly eye opening. That is where I fell in love with french history and the french court. Angelique starts in the mid 17th century. 

So I always have been a bit partial to european based historical romances. And when I say european I don't just mean countries that are part of today's official EU. 
I also remember reading more about old Russia when I was reading books in Germany. Don't come across those so much here in the US much. 

I do want to read some more though in the times of the civil war, or maybe after. Or even earlier than that. But I can see how that is difficult to pull of considering the nasty times. I don't really see any new stuff from those times, its all backlist and some of those can fall in the bodice ripper era. 

I do enjoy ones with indian hero's. But those also have to be done well. Basically book versions to the movie "Stolen Women, Captured Hearts". 

I am not too big into the cowboy HR's. Maybe its because I grew up with a dad that controlled our 1 TV 100% and all he wanted to watch was german folk music and westerns. Westerns have always been very popular in Germany, so I grew up having to watch them all.  . Not just John Wayne stuff, which I really hated, but also italian spaghetti westerns. 

We even had our own german produced westerns and our own Indian. Based on german writer Karl May.  Winnetou and Old Shatterhand.  . 
So I kind of got to dislike western type stuff probably from having to watch all that cheesy stuff growing up. 

But there is so much american history I think that might be fun to explore for HR. 

One of the things I like is the fish out of water. Where either an American comes to England, or an English comes to America. Usually its the rich merchant daughters married off to some titled gent, or a titled englishman, or even a transported one, ends up in America. I would like to see more of those. Or Scottish going to the Colonies. They did do just that way back when.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> So for me I think that love came natural. My first Historicals I read where Angelique series. Not romance by today's standard, but holy moly eye opening. That is where I fell in love with french history and the french court. Angelique starts in the mid 17th century.


I LOVED Angelique. I started reading it when I was about 15 or so and even then, it was very difficult to find all of the books so I haunted the UBS looking for them.

My other all-time fav was Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond Chronicles. To this day I adore damaged, anti-hero types thanks to Francis Crawford and Joffrey de Peyrac.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> My other all-time fav was Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond Chronicles. To this day I adore damaged, anti-hero types thanks to Francis Crawford and Joffrey de Peyrac.


I'm a HUGE DD fan, especially the Lymond Chronicles. There's something so compelling about Francis Crawford. He's not hot in the traditional romance hero sense, but he's certainly my favourite hero. I also enjoyed her House of Niccolo series but probably not as much as Lymond for reasons I won't go into here because of potential spoilers.


----------



## Atunah

I have added the first of those Dorothy Dunnet novels in my wishlist in the elibrary. I took a sneak peak at the kindle book as some reviewers said it was hard to read and I went, Huh? . I can tell that will take me a bit to get into it. But I think I can handle it.

I just finished a book that frustrated me to the point of a headache. 
It has come highly recommended and I am really disappointed it didn't work for me. What a waste of a hero to me. 
Other love it though, even folks that usually like what I like. It was:


I just finished typing out what I thought about it on goodreads, seconds after I finished it and I think I'll just paste it here. As usual it is a jumble of my thoughts not making much sense, but that is how I review. 



> I am so sad that this was such a disappointment for me. It felt unpleasant to read for lack of a better word. I am just glad its over.
> It started out pretty interesting. The vain, disfigured and mysterious hero, the young, pretty flirty heroine.
> He is her arranged future hubby, he knows, she does not. So the games in the dark begin. She thinks he is some dark arab, he is conflicted about seducing his future wife and her being unfaithful to him, with him. Yeah.
> 
> Problem here is that the heroine is pretty much unlikable and bratty and a spoiled rich super pretty goddess.
> And as the novel goes on, she gets even worse and very unkind. At least the hero has a few sides, vain, egocentric, full of himself but also very insecure and hurt.
> 
> But oh the flowery language was so boring to read. Sometimes the heroine thinks about thinking for pages and pages. 4 pages later, yep, she is still thinking. The deflowering scene was turning into something disturbing with the purple prose and the fluids and blood mixed with unicorn oil. Or something like that.
> 
> And of course she marries this guy she has no idea was the same dude that shagged her for 3 days on a ship. She turns into a shrew as she misses arab Charles, while being repulsed by hubby Charles with his missing eye.
> 
> The deception doesn't get resolved until the very end. It just dragged and dragged. And pages and pages of internal dialogue with their inner being. So much thinking about thinking.
> 
> There was a great story somewhere in there, but I couldn't find it through all the thinking and flowers.
> 
> I got a headache now.


I have no clue what to read next. I am worn out.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Everyone's different. All things being equal, I prefer American historicals. However, all things never are equal, are they? I think it was in this thread recently there was a mention of a series set in pre-Revolution America. The premise sounded great, *is* great. I downloaded the first and doubt if I got to the 10% mark. Life threatening situation, and all he can think of is her silky hair or skin or some such. The TSTL hero's a Scott. I quit at the second "Bide a wee." Och, sorry, for me there's no pleasure in slogging through that kind of dialog, and I'm one who wants a little more realism. I'm also in the minority in that I didn't like or finish _Outlander_.

So I consider myself lucky to find good stories written in styles I enjoy in any of several subgenres. Balogh's _A Summer to Remember_ is one of my DIKs. Candace Proctor's _Whispers of Heaven_ (set in Tasmania) is another. Maggie Osborne's westerns are wonderful, so are some of Lorraine Heath's, but there just aren't enough of them.


----------



## CJArcher

ellenoc said:


> The TSTL hero's a Scott. I quit at the second "Bide a wee." Och, sorry, for me there's no pleasure in slogging through that kind of dialog,


Over-used dialect or accents in dialogue is a real turn-off for me too. I like the flavour of the time or setting to come through in the dialogue, but if I have to re-read a sentence 3 times, it's too strong.


----------



## Trophywife007

ellenoc said:


> ... I'm also in the minority in that I didn't like or finish _Outlander_.


I'm glad I'm not the only one... I did get through the first one but I just couldn't get in to the series after that. Somehow the thought of all those tomes waiting was overwhelming.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Has anyone read the 3rd book of the de Montforte brothers series, "The defiant one" ??

I read the first two and really enjoyed them but this one is not starting out all that great. The hero, Andrew, has inadvertently created a "love potion." Celsiana (really?) the heroine would really like to use it to get her favorite mare to breed but before she tries on her animal she wants to try it herself - low & behold it works! And she mauls Andrew right there in his laboratory.  

Before the "love potion incident" Celsiana has held a ball to raise awareness and funds to end the cruel treatment of dogs.... the guests' dogs are also invited to attend.  

Only a couple of chapters into the book and already my head hurts from all the eye rolls.

Does it get any better


----------



## Atunah

I am sorry, this made me laugh out loud. "And she mauls Andrew right there in his laboratory"

Oh dear, that one sounds like a book to read after a bottle of wine, or some schnapps.  

I have only read the first one so far, but I purchased all of them in the series as I had been waiting for them to be released. I read them back in the day, but I don't remember and I don't think I read all of them. 

I should re-read more now that my memory is going to inner earth somewhere, save some money.  

Hopefully someone else read it and can let you know if you need to get inebriated for the rest.  

I feel for you, I just finished 2 doozies in a row. I need a winner. My eyes are stuck in the back of my head from rolling so much. I mean, come on writers. Read it back to yourself while sober before making up these plots and release them on the innocent, please.  

A historical with a ball for dogs.  . What's next, a guest role for Jerry Lewis as the nutty professor?  

And what is wrong with me for wanting to read that book now.


----------



## crebel

Here they are if anyone wants a quick link:

  

The Defiant One is described in the blurb as a "fast-paced, jocular tale"  I apparently have not bought these and can't decide if I am afraid to do so now! I probably will, that last one sounds like a hoot.


----------



## Atunah

I had to look up jocular.  . How about using humorous, or funny for my IQ please blurb writers.  

Jocular sounds like jugular. Its a vein-ey tale.


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> Has anyone read the 3rd book of the de Montforte brothers series, "The defiant one" ??
> 
> I read the first two and really enjoyed them but this one is not starting out all that great. The hero, Andrew, has inadvertently created a "love potion." Celsiana (really?) the heroine would really like to use it to get her favorite mare to breed but before she tries on her animal she wants to try it herself - low & behold it works! And she mauls Andrew right there in his laboratory.
> 
> Before the "love potion incident" Celsiana has held a ball to raise awareness and funds to end the cruel treatment of dogs.... the guests' dogs are also invited to attend.
> 
> Only a couple of chapters into the book and already my head hurts from all the eye rolls.
> 
> Does it get any better


I read it & I see that I rated it 4 starts, so I guess it does get better.... at least to me, lol. I enjoyed the whole series!


----------



## Atunah

OMG Thank you Sarah MacLean, thank you thank you thank you.  

I been in a doozie of a reading slump and I am reading "One good Earl deserves a lover" and I am laughing out loud. I don't even remember the last time I laughed loud reading a book.  

I am alone, thankfully.  

Location 1349

I feel like Cinderella awoken from a long nap. 

Eureka,  Nirvana, Euphoria, Atlantis, running out of happy places.  

I am baaaaaaaaaaaack . Its on Lordlings, its so on.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> OMG Thank you Sarah MacLean, thank you thank you thank you.
> 
> I been in a doozie of a reading slump and I am reading "One good Earl deserves a lover" and I am laughing out loud. I don't even remember the last time I laughed loud reading a book.
> 
> I am alone, thankfully.
> 
> Location 1349
> 
> I feel like Cinderella awoken from a long nap.
> 
> Eureka, Nirvana, Euphoria, Atlantis, running out of happy places.
> 
> I am baaaaaaaaaaaack . Its on Lordlings, its so on.


Good to hear & glad that you're out of your slump! Can't wait to read it, but of course I've got to get to A Rogue by Any Other Name first!


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> Has anyone read the 3rd book of the de Montforte brothers series, "The defiant one" ??
> 
> I read the first two and really enjoyed them but this one is not starting out all that great. The hero, Andrew, has inadvertently created a "love potion." Celsiana (really?) the heroine would really like to use it to get her favorite mare to breed but before she tries on her animal she wants to try it herself - low & behold it works! And she mauls Andrew right there in his laboratory.
> 
> Before the "love potion incident" Celsiana has held a ball to raise awareness and funds to end the cruel treatment of dogs.... the guests' dogs are also invited to attend.
> 
> Only a couple of chapters into the book and already my head hurts from all the eye rolls.
> 
> Does it get any better


I had to look up my old post on this series. Apparently I read it last September (why do I buy new books, when I should just keep rereading the old ones?) and _The Defiant One_ was one of my favorites in the series, even though it was the one I was least interested in initially. Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight!

BTW, I thought I remembered it being the dogs humping in the lab.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Trophywife007 said:


> I had to look up my old post on this series. Apparently I read it last September (why do I buy new books, when I should just keep rereading the old ones?) and _The Defiant One_ was one of my favorites in the series, even though it was the one I was least interested in initially. Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight!
> 
> BTW, I thought I remembered it being the dogs humping in the lab.


Let's just say that there was a LOT of humping in that lab!  Probably more than scientific research!

Thanks to my book OCD I will finish the book because I really do enjoy the series. Besides, where can you go but up after all that!


----------



## Anisa Claire West

Just discovered the Faerie Tale series by Linda Winstead Jones and other authors. Classic fairy tales like Hansel & Gretel and Sleeping Beauty have been restyled as romance novels.  I recommend Jones' Into the Woods, which is a magical story.


----------



## Atunah

Amazon is having their big deal sale again. Lets see what I can find. 

*****************************************************
All these are .99 cents:

7th in series>>4th in series>>New Release>>

 

**************************************************

these are 1.99 :
These are I think all western type. All are back list releases.

Re-release, I read and loved>>same author>>backlist release>>backlist>>

There are also a bunch of Marion Chesney's for 1.99.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

Thanks Atunah! I've really been in an historical mood lately!


----------



## 67499

I'm a fan of one very special piece of historical romance fiction - Feversham by Diane Davidson. A love story, a murder trial, a detective story in Tudor England. The author was a Shakespearean actress, historian and, I'm proud to say, my English teacher.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Steven Hardesty said:


> I'm a fan of one very special piece of historical romance fiction - Feversham by Diane Davidson. A love story, a murder trial, a detective story in Tudor England. The author was a Shakespearean actress, historian and, I'm proud to say, my English teacher.


Thanks for the recommendation - I'm looking for a gripping read ATM and what could be better than love/murder in Tudor England.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> Amazon is having their big deal sale again. Lets see what I can find.


So frustrating! On Amazon UK they are all full price


----------



## Atunah

Ah darn. Sorry.  . I am guessing part of the sales are the key word thingy again. Kiss appears in many of the titles. 

Thanks for letting us know though. I don't think there is a way for me to see which countries books are on sale, is there.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  & really enjoyed it, but not quite as much as the 1st book.... . Both are part of the Horsemen of the Apocalypse series, can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Atunah

I've had a sample of the Duke's Tattoo on my Kindle for a while. I just been really behind in my reading. I am not reading as many books this year as I wanted too already. I am trying.

I did finish 


I liked it very much. It is a lighter HR, fluffy, witty and made me smile. And there is a cat, a fleshed out character that one. 

I am now reading a library book I suggested to them in paper. I wasn't going to pay $10 for it. 
Its more historical fiction I think, but seems to still fit in HR also. We'll see. 


So far I am liking it. Victorian time in england at a seaside resort. Working girl who is a bit brash. Is that a word? .


----------



## Grace Elliot

I have 'The Duke's Tattoo' so will give it a go after 

I've been in a strange reading mood recently and prone to give up if a book doesnt grab me and hold me tight. I'm looking for recommendations for totally awesome reads (basically a friend's daughter is seriously ill and so my concentration is poor - needing some stonking historical escapism....over to you.)


----------



## cagnes

Grace Elliot said:


> I have 'The Duke's Tattoo' so will give it a go after
> 
> I've been in a strange reading mood recently and prone to give up if a book doesnt grab me and hold me tight. I'm looking for recommendations for totally awesome reads (basically a friend's daughter is seriously ill and so my concentration is poor - needing some stonking historical escapism....over to you.)


Grace, sorry to hear your friend's daughter, hope things get better for her & that you're able to find a good book that you can get into.

I just finished a wonderful Pamela Clare book, though it's the 3rd of a series..... . The 1st two books are also pretty wonderful!


----------



## Atunah

So I finished 

and I liked it very much. I wouldn't put it in HR technically I guess, but it satisfies my needs for what I call romance. So you know what that means. . Its not listed though under romance. It doesn't read like a regular one either. Can't put into words though what or why. It was a nice change of pace though. 
It read a bit like one of those foo foo movies where there is a lot of scenery, and people having awkward conversations. I think its the time period, Victorian. The clashes of the way things were and how the world is moving on?
I am just bad at explaining.

After that I finished 


I loved it. I usually always love Anne Gracie. This one is romantic and has a trope I like. Down-trotten heroine. And she collects a few other down-trotten heroines and hereos along the way. Or is down on her luck a better word. Damsel in distress? But I only like them if they have the heart like this heroine. I don't like them if they are snifflings. 
I also really loved the Hero. Just whole package. Out of the gutter now. . 
They don't actually get to anything until literally the last pages and it worked fine in this one.
Great cast in this one too. I always like it when there is a nice cast to play off each other. This has it and more.

If one needs a emotional pick up, I like to recommend this from Anne Gracie, the first in the Merridew series.



Its delightful and witty.

Very sorry to hear about your friends daughter Grace. Hoping for things to get better soon.


----------



## worktolive

The Autumn Bride sounded really good. I love governess stories. I've only read one or two others by Anne Gracie but I know I liked her. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Tess St John

So sorry to hear about your daughter's friend, Grace!!

Atunah...I read HOW TO MARRY A MARQUIS years ago and loved it too!

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions!! I hope to get some reading done soon...of course my TBR pile is overflowing on my kindle, but I love to get suggestions!!!


----------



## LilianaHart

Atunah said:


> I've had a sample of the Duke's Tattoo on my Kindle for a while. I just been really behind in my reading. I am not reading as many books this year as I wanted too already. I am trying.
> 
> I did finish
> 
> 
> I liked it very much. It is a lighter HR, fluffy, witty and made me smile. And there is a cat, a fleshed out character that one.
> 
> I am now reading a library book I suggested to them in paper. I wasn't going to pay $10 for it.
> Its more historical fiction I think, but seems to still fit in HR also. We'll see.
> 
> 
> So far I am liking it. Victorian time in england at a seaside resort. Working girl who is a bit brash. Is that a word? .


I love How To Marry A Marquis! It's one of my re-reads


----------



## Atunah

I just started reading this new release from Celeste Bradley


I am only 66 pages in and I am going    . I had to check and I have read a few of her books but I don't remember her being this, um, erotic? I mean it started right off the first few pages. The Hero is a recluse in some old musty estate, the family gets into trouble in the storm and go inside to warm up. They don't know anyone is there. So the heroine frolics around the rooms in her shift and the Hero thinks she is some sexy ghost and starts fondling her. . Apparently he is hideous and deformed but I have no clue as we haven't seen him yet. He wears a hoodie. 

I think this is suppose to read and be more like a farce. I am curious where we are going. By now he wants to grope her out of the bathtub and throw her on the kitchen table and do her doggie style. .

They haven't actually done the deed yet, but its still more on the erotic romance side to me. I don't have any issues with that, its just that I don't recall Bradley to write like that. Or maybe I just don't remember.

Oh, just to clear this up, because the drunk, wants to die, beastly looking hero groped the heroine thinking it was a dream, her brother called him out and instead of getting killed in the duel, they decide to marry. This again all in the first few pages. 

Now I want to know how monsterly he actually looks like and what the heck is going on here. . Its like a gothic erotic romance at the moment. With a very horny "hideous" Hero. Oh, he really likes boobs. He keeps fondling hers so much I keep waiting for them to make some squeeky toy sound. Toot toot.

I still think its intended to be humorous.  Well whatever it is, its got my attention. I might check in later again at some point. Maybe.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I just started reading this new release from Celeste Bradley
> 
> 
> I am only 66 pages in and I am going    . I had to check and I have read a few of her books but I don't remember her being this, um, erotic?
> 
> I still think its intended to be humorous.  Well whatever it is, its got my attention. I might check in later again at some point. Maybe.


Coffee snort. I think I may check this out. A Beauty and The Beast farce sounds right up my alley.


----------



## CJArcher

T.L. Haddix said:


> I don't know if I want to stay far, far away, or if I want to rush over to the big A and buy it....


LOL, I'm with you on this one TL. Atunah makes it sounds, uh, interesting. I know I've read a Celeste Bradley before but I can't remember which one or what I thought of it.


----------



## Atunah

So by page 100 we have the heroine cleaning windows on the Manor. Hero refuses to hire help. So she cleans, from the OUTSIDE.  . 2nd floor. She hangs there and then falls. Right onto the hero who then proceeds promptly to fondle her boobs again.  

Then her sister on the other side of town, a child, mixes some purgative onto crystalized ginger to poison the Hero. She sends it as a gift anonymously.  . She never met him, but thinks she(heroine) sacrificed herself for the other bro when he called him (hero) out and would have been hanged. 

But neither hero nor heroine like ginger, so like a dutiful new Manor lady she goes to the village and gives them out as gifts. All the while they treat her all snoodily. She proceeds to invite them all to a ball, including the black smith and his dog, or mule.  . Mind you, nobody is working at the Manor. Hero is a recluse waiting to die. He doesn't know yet....

What will happen next....... 

I am reading this while I am trying to get over a monster jaw pain/migraine/face splitting in half kind of pain. I can't take anymore pain killers, my poor stomach. So I amuse myself with this ditty.  

I know there have to be some villains coming next. Have to be. Or pirates. Pirates are a distinct possibility at this point. Although I don't know if they are near the water.


----------



## Tess St John

Feel better, Atunah!!!  

At least it sounds like you have something entertaining to read! LOL!


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah, how are you feeling this morning?  Better I hope?


----------



## Atunah

I hope today is better than the last 2. I got up not too long ago so I don't know yet.  . I think though its getting better. 

Thanks guys for caring.  

But yeah, the book I am reading is perfect for when one doesn't feel good.  . I have a feeling though more serious stuff is coming up, but it seems to still be steeped in lovely silliness. Deep painful secrets steeped in lovely silliness. 

Obviously my brain isn't working right yet, I am thinking in purple prose, help  . 

The only real issue I am having with the book is that it hurts my hands a lot. Its a library paper back and its brand new and really tight. 400 pages that are really tightly glued to the spine. So holding it open to read all the words takes me both hands and I still have to hold on for dear life. I have bad wrists so its not pleasant. There is a reason why I love my kindle.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> The only real issue I am having with the book is that it hurts my hands a lot. Its a library paper back and its brand new and really tight. 400 pages that are really tightly glued to the spine. So holding it open to read all the words takes me both hands and I still have to hold on for dear life. I have bad wrists so its not pleasant. There is a reason why I love my kindle.


I have lots of unread paper books on my shelves, but even though I want to read them, I keep putting it off because the K is so much easier to read on. I've given up completely on hardbacks because they are too heavy to hold, and I actually prefer used books because the spines are already somewhat cracked.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

**hugs** Atunah!! Sure hope you're feeling better. 

I've thoroughly enjoyed reading the condensed version of "When she said I do." 

It's like the Sunday serials that used to be played on the radio back in the 1960's. We'd have to tune in every Sunday morning to get the latest installment of the story.... So please keep the story going!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hope you are feeling better Atunah: migraines are the pits. 
Sad news I'm afriad. My friends 22 year old daughter passed away - I visited today and had to sit in a car park afterwards and phone my hubs to hear a reassurring voice. Beyond belief the pain the mother is in. 
Thank you for the book recommendations, definately going to do some retail therapy and go on a book buying splurge.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

We are all thinking of you Grace. 

There is nothing harder for a mom to go through. My heart goes out to you and your friend.


----------



## Atunah

Oh no Grace.  . So young. My thoughts are with your friend, you and all the family and friends that knew her. 

You'll need something on the lighter side, with lots or romance. Anything to get your mind off real life for a while.


----------



## crebel

So sorry to hear the news, Grace.  It is wonderful that you are there for your friend to share her grief. {{{hugs}}}  My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## CJArcher

Oh Grace, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hugs to you and your friend. It sounds like she was much loved.


----------



## drenee

My sympathies, Grace. 
deb


----------



## anna_masters

I am so sorry to hear it. I am sending my best thoughts towards you, too.


----------



## Atunah

I read 2 of Ava Stone, the first 2 in the Scandalous series. As far as I remember, I liked them. It's been a while and I just don't remember. . But I gave them 4 stars on goodreads.

I could never do justice to the book I reading. Never 

I have another update, but I think I'll put it in spoiler tags so in case someone reads the book.



Spoiler



Page 177

So since my last update we have the heroine desperately wanting desperately to be finally
ravished by her yet unseen monster of a hubby. He keeps getting her to that, you know point and then leaves her um, suffering. 

He just can't go all the way yet, no clue why cause he always has a very large boner. Oh yes he do. And she wants it the little minx. So finally he at least gets her off, so she sinks down and says "Thank you so very much". 
And I am reading this while hearing Elvis's voice saying those words. Not where I want my thoughts
go at that moment. 
Next we have the frolicking heroine wanting to bake some pies. Remember, its a Manor, there are
ZERO staff at the house. So in addition to thewindow cleaning, she cooks. She also paints and a host of other talents. 
But that neither here nor there, or anywhere..

So she needs green apples. I don't bake pies, so what do I know.
There is a scary old cellar of course where apples reside. She hates cellars.

She gets herself locked in somehow, although we are elluding, alluding?
to some neferious plot forming from the village......

And then we have large snakes. No, not snakes on the plane, but
snakes in the Manor cellar. I am talking a sea of snakes, plush layering of slithering black snakes with no ears. 
Don't ask.

Hero finds her hours later crouching on empty crates and does not believe her of course. 
Until they find a snake skin. I am giggling at this point.
Later she paints like Picasso in the library, hero still hooded like the crooked monster he is, still doesn't believe the lock-in in the cellar.

So here we are, hero calls her a liar, well kind of.
What is a damsel to do?
Well of course, she pulls an ornamental sword from the wall and goes "En garde" and calling him out for a duel. 
In the library.
Don't worry friends, she is throwing him one too. A sword that is sillies.
But in this book you never know.

And there we are now, no Pirates, but I do have an Errol Flynn in skirts apparently.

I am now laughing, giggling and turning pages

What could possibly go wrong next.......

oh my goodness, she starts by popping his buttons, he returns the favour. 
Of course heroine, just like Hero is highly skilled in fencing.

Pop pop pop. Now she is clutching her dress with on hand over her exposed
breast I assume, while still going at the Hero. 
So whats a hero to do?



> "Calliope," he growled. "Drop your sword...or drop your gown."


And there I will leave you all hanging. What will she do.



eta: Apparently it won't spoiler things with quotes or after.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, Grace...I'm so very very sorry! And the girl was so young...how sad. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, glad you're better...I don't think the book could hold a candle to how you're telling the story! LOL


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Now I'm looking forward to each day's installment!!!


----------



## Atunah

I finished this insanity.

Oh my goodness, the last part left me speechless. What the eff was that. . Yet the ending had me tearing up it was so sighworthy. Not sure how the author managed to write something so ridiculous, such utter madness and silliness, yet managed to have a depth of emotion in it under all those layers.



Spoiler



So were we left off, of course she dropped the dress. . He almost ravishes her. Poor little minx wants it all, but not yet.

So heroine frolics some more, out on a horse and of course manages to fall off it. Hero has to find her again after a few hours. 
Heroine is also very talented with a pearl in her mouth while pleasuring the Hero. . They got some might naughty playing going on. 
Her family is utterly insane, thats all I can say there. They come to her ball, you know the one she invited everyone in the village too and bring whats called the "blasted contraption" Don't ask

Its seems to be a very large mechanical machine built by them with many moving things. A very large metal bird. And it gets even more ridiculous. At one point, due to malfunction of the mechanical huge toy, the hero has to jump on the back of the bird and basically kill the dragon . I was reading those scenes while my eyebrows disappeared in my head and yet I couldn't stop turning the pages. What the heck was that.  

Some heartbreaking scenes when we finally get to see the hero in all his glory and we learn the extend of his damage. The very end also very sigh worthy. So very romantic. Beauty and the beast indeed.

Marvelous, and ridiculous. Utter madness.



All I know is that I want some of whatever Celeste Bradley was smoking while writing this 

Here is a goodreads review from someone that knows how to write reviews that gives a bit of a feeling about this book. 
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/546776981


----------



## Atunah

So here are some of the books I am reading next and currently reading. A funny thing that I don't think happened to me before. These 2 books I am reading next have the exact same title. One from Miranda Neville, the other from Victoria Alexander. Both are called "The importance of being wicked" . I swear, I did not plan this. Both are library loans and new books.

 

Then I also read a sample of this one and then bought it. Not sure where to technically shelf this. I guess it would be more alternate universe historical romance. The premise is its London 1804 a few years after a big plague hit. I just thought this was such an interesting plot. What if. Instead of balls, the lordlings and ladies are fighting for their lives in the english country side. 
London is burning and the mobs are everywhere. 
I came across this one by accident browsing randomly in the store. Its nothing fluffy of course. But I'll give it a shot. I need something with a different tone in between the witty HR's.



I hope everyone is getting a bit of reading in this weekend.


----------



## worktolive

I'm not a fan of post-apocalyptic novels, but Dark Inheritance sounds like a really good story. Please let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> I'm not a fan of post-apocalyptic novels, but Dark Inheritance sounds like a really good story. Please let us know what you think of it.


I will. I am not a fan of apocalyptic or distopian stuff either, but there are no zombies or such thing and its set in a time I like reading about. I guess its just more of a what if. What if the plague had hit one more time. 
What if London burns, nobody knows if the royalty is still alive and France is itching to invade and take over. I hope it lives up to its potential.

I have been a bit restless with my reading the last couple of months, so I hope mixing it up a bit will help. I seem to start more than one book at a time, which is not something I usually do. I am more of a one at a time kind of gal. But for some reason, I keep starting more. Maybe this month gets a bit more focused for me with that.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just a quick word to say thank you for all the kind good wishes, truly appreciated. 
G x


----------



## Atunah

I am fine now, thanks.  . Until next time.  

I hope that means I can catch up on my reading again. I am way behind this year already. I been restless and part of that is not having been able to do my usual long reading sessions. When I start reading in short chunks, I get weird and can't concentrate on anything. Me not likey. I need to get a good chunk each time to sink in. 
I have started like 7 books and its not like I can't finish any of them, or that I don't like them, but I just keep going back and forth. That needs to stop.

I declare order in my reading plan. Order.  . From A-Z, from 1-400. 

And let me just throw out a little appreciation for HR authors and publishers. 
With a lot of contempo romance being thrown out there in chunks, chapter by chapter, or a book with no ending until book 2 or 3, and many of the books getting shorter and shorter, or heck, not being romance at all,  I am thankful that at least for now HR is safe from this insanity.  . 
Of the last 4 paperbacks I got from the library, 3 of them where close to 400 pages. One was 320.


----------



## worktolive

Yesterday, there was a completely straight review of that Celeste Bradley book on the Smexy Books book blog, http://smexybooks.com/2013/03/review-when-she-said-i-do-by-celeste-bradley.html.

If I hadn't read Atunah's hilarious review, I would have thought from the blog review that the book was a totally straight Beauty/Beast retelling. It just goes to show how reading is such an individual experience.


----------



## Atunah

After reading their review, I sound like a total lunatic  

But hey, we gave it about the same rating. I did after all give it 4 stars on goodreads. But we certainly "experienced" that one a tad different.  

This is hilarious.


----------



## worktolive

I was just posting some of my Amazon reviews on Good Reads this morning and I had to laugh at how differently I experienced some of those books. For example, I stumbled across a self-pubbed author named Cari Hislop several years ago on Smashwords. She writes what I would swear are Regency farces. At least I assume they are because if you read them as straight romance, they are pretty bad, and totally politically incorrect, whereas if you read them as farce, they are hilarious. Maybe I'm wrong and she really did mean them to be read straight, but I've gotten a lot of enjoyment out of them by reading them the way I do. 

In general, I think humor is the hardest thing for an author to write, especially in historical romance.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, seriously, how many of you just detoured to Amazon to look up Cari Hislop? *raises hand*


 . So did I. They do look like they might be funny.

I am thinking though that the Celeste Bradley is suppose to be read straight? I tried, I really did I swear 

Please don't let me just be me


----------



## Atunah

O my goodness I just found the neatest thing. Someone posted over on mobile read about an extension for chrome. 
Basically when you are in the amazon store it puts on the page almost like its part of amazon, above the buy button if books are available at your library. It comes up automatically when you have the extension. I put in the 3 libraries I have access too and so far it worked. I checked paperbooks for my local library only and the ebooks for one of the others. 
The ebook option was not there for my local one for some reason, but they don't have good romance stuff anyway. 

This is pretty neat and automatic. Its called Library Extension. So you get a result of how many books are available and from there you can put yourself on waitlist, or check out. It pulls up your libraries website for the book. 

It seems to have some issues though pulling up the correct ebook version on one of the libraries I added. 

Something else to play with though.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> . So did I. They do look like they might be funny.
> 
> I am thinking though that the Celeste Bradley is suppose to be read straight? I tried, I really did I swear
> 
> Please don't let me just be me


I haven't read Celeste Bradley, so I have no opinion on her books. I do know that Sally Mackenzie's are all meant to be funny, as are Tamara LeJeune's. Sally's work for me as farce, Tamara's don't.

If you give Cari Hislop a try, go for Taming The Shrew. It's her cheapest, and would give you a good idea of whether you like her humor. Just be warned, it's completely over the top. Talking about it is making me want to reread it....


----------



## Atunah

I have read some of Celeste Bradley's before and they didn't read anything like the last one. At least as far as I can remember. I think I would remember though considering the impression of that one.  

I read one of Sally MacKenzie, "The naked duke" and I didn't love it. It started out funny and then went really weird and dark for me. Its been a while I read it. Overall I liked it ok. 

I read one of Tamara LeJeune, "Simply Scandalous" and I did really like that one. 

Humor really is one of the hardest things to get across, isn't it. I remember in my early days in the US with my then limited english, I would look at people and not pick up certain nuances. I couldn't tell if what they said was in jest or serious. American humor is very different from my bavarian humor I guess.  . 
Of course its also difficult if you don't speak the language fluently. 

I think in the written word it adds even more of a difficulty. In TV and movies we have visuals to guide. In books, its all how we emote to things. 

So maybe it is me with the Celeste Bradley and the book is perfectly normal for everyone else.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I read one of Sally MacKenzie, "The naked duke" and I didn't love it. It started out funny and then went really weird and dark for me. Its been a while I read it. Overall I liked it ok.
> 
> I read one of Tamara LeJeune, "Simply Scandalous" and I did really like that one.
> 
> Humor really is one of the hardest things to get across, isn't it. I remember in my early days in the US with my then limited english, I would look at people and not pick up certain nuances. I couldn't tell if what they said was in jest or serious. American humor is very different from my bavarian humor I guess. .


See, this is a perfect example of how we all have different tastes. I loved The Naked Duke - couldn't stop laughing through the whole story - whereas I didn't like Simply Scandalous at all.

I think my taste in humor might be a bit outside the mainstream.... 

Have you tried Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series? It's historical, but is a total mashup of genres. I would describe it as a Victorian comedy of manners with romance, vampires, werewolves, and a little bit of steampunk. The romance is satisfying, but isn't the primary focus and most readers (myself included) did find it to be laugh out loud funny.


----------



## worktolive

By the way, has anyone read today's romance Daily Deal, Tempting Fate by Alissa Johnson? I read another of hers and found it to have really good writing, but slow pacing. I was debating picking this up since it sounds fun and is only $0.99 (as if my poor TBR pile is not already tottering - why not add yet another book )


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> By the way, has anyone read today's romance Daily Deal, Tempting Fate by Alissa Johnson? I read another of hers and found it to have really good writing, but slow pacing. I was debating picking this up since it sounds fun and is only $0.99 (as if my poor TBR pile is not already tottering - why not add yet another book )


Clicked on it to find out I already bought it in August 2011 . And no, I haven't read it yet. But I did read "Practically wicked" and "Nearly a Lady" and they were both 5 stars for me. Loved them.

I also loved "Soulless" 

I think we are all outside of mainstream with humor. We are scattered all around something that is suppose to be the standard of humor. Or at least I pretend it is so, or else I feel like a weirdo again. I don't want to be the only weird one. 

Oh, and I paid 2.99 for the Alissa Johnson book that is .99 now. Its a bargain, get it. 

Only thing is, its the 2nd in the Providence series. If you are one of those, ahem, OCD series order reader, you'll have to get "As luck would have it" first. Oh, and apparently I bought that one too in 2011. 

I swear, I have books in my account I bought going back to 2008 I haven't read yet. And yet, I keep buying more. 

Ok, this new eyerolling smilie is not quite as effective as the old one. This one looks more like a smirk. Or undecided. 
This one --->  suppose to be "huh?", but its eyes roll more than the eyerolling one. Oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## Selma

I freaking love Victoria Holt/Jean Plaidy/Philippa Carr. One of my favorite authors of all time, seriously. There's just something about her work that grabs me (although admittedly a lot of her stuff is either more straight historical or Gothic, but there's some legit historical romance in there). I also really like Frances Hodgens Burroughs.


----------



## Atunah

Selma said:


> I freaking love Victoria Holt/Jean Plaidy/Philippa Carr. One of my favorite authors of all time, seriously. There's just something about her work that grabs me (although admittedly a lot of her stuff is either more straight historical or Gothic, but there's some legit historical romance in there). I also really like Frances Hodgens Burroughs.


I can't find that Burroughs anywhere, not on Amazon or Goodreads. Not on fantastic fiction either. Can you link to a book? I am curious now.

So wait, Holt, Plaidy and Carr are all the same person? Never mind, just looked her up on fantastic fiction and she had even more pen names. Holy cow how can one keep them all straight. 
I like to say I have read something by Holt before, but I can't swear on it. I am pretty sure though. After I was introduced to the Angelique series, I read a lot of historical stuff. I was hooked.


----------



## Atunah

This was posted over on the amazon forums. I thought this would be interesting for you guys too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBpwCX5-mII

Its basically what did they eat in regency time. Its 59 minutes. They dress up and give a bit of a history lession with humor. I think I would have had to stick with breakfast then. .

On this page you'll find other time periods, all that long. Looks like a BBC program.

Scroll down a bit to the other periods. They are all called the supersizers eat

http://www.youtube.com/user/LilyElizabeta/videos?query=supersizers&view=0&sort=dd&flow=list


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> They are all called the supersizers eat


These were on Australian TV a while ago and I gobbled up every episode (yeah, bad pun I know). The presenters made it fun viewing, and it was incredibly interesting. But some of the dishes were just disgusting, especially when you watch how they were made. I think if I were to time travel to some of those eras I'd lose a lot of weight.


----------



## Trophywife007

CJArcher said:


> I think if I were to time travel to some of those eras I'd lose a lot of weight.


And quite possibly become an alcoholic! The idea of eating all that offal... ugh. I know people do it but... shudder.

Oh and lead in the wine to make it sweeter. I'm surprised they didn't all poison themselves. When did they figure out that lead was poisonous? No wonder British food had such a bad reputation. I believe they also used it in face powder.

BTW, You can still get lead white in artist's oil paint. The tubes are heavier than the other colors of paint and it's a bit more transparent than other whites. It comes with warnings on it, obviously!


----------



## Trowfit Health Fitness and Nutrition

Love historical romance!


----------



## Robena

Got a free copy of It's In His Kiss, by Julia Quinn, at a conference last weekend. Can't wait to crack it open.


----------



## Atunah

T.L. Haddix said:


> Hey, all. This will probably be deleted, but I wanted to try and slip in say goodbye. I'm leaving Kindleboards. I'm done. Nothing anyone in this thread has done.
> 
> It's been great, I've appreciated the friendships, and all that jazz. Trying to not get emotional here.
> 
> If you ever want to say hi or need to contact me, just do it through my FB author page or website.
> 
> Take care.


Big hug here  .


----------



## Trophywife007

T.L. Haddix said:


> Hey, all. This will probably be deleted, but I wanted to try and slip in say goodbye. I'm leaving Kindleboards. I'm done. Nothing anyone in this thread has done.
> 
> It's been great, I've appreciated the friendships, and all that jazz. Trying to not get emotional here.
> 
> If you ever want to say hi or need to contact me, just do it through my FB author page or website.
> 
> Take care.


I'll miss you and your input, and I wish you and yours all the best!


----------



## Tess St John

(((T.L.))) We'll miss you!


----------



## Trophywife007

So, I just did a little investigating and all I can say is wow, I clearly don't get out enough...

T.L., I hope you'll still drop in occasionally on this thread though I respect your principles.  Godspeed.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I needed something nice read read after that mess. Uncomfortable doesn't even discribe how I have been feeling. 
I'll really miss T.L. Hoping she'll still drop by here at least. 

So I started a library loan that is hitting the spot right now. Romantic. Poor nice damsel in distress seamstress heroine, honorable, stubborn Duke.

Its working. 



Its light and just what I needed right now. Seems like the author's debut. Been flying through it. Very easy to read and its just making me smile. Logical? Not in this lifetime. . Do I care? Nope. . The words just flow right into my bruised heart.

Now I am talking purple prose. I was worse off than I thought.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just started this one that I found on Overdrive and am enjoying it very much... very humorous!



I don't know if different libraries have different books available for Kindle, but for me it's not so easy to find anything. They may only have one random book out of a series. When I do a search, many times they don't have what I'm looking for and the other suggestions that show don't seem to have any relation to what I searched for. I think I found the one above by accident while searching for something else. I searched for the one Atunah just suggested, but no go. I will keep trying, though!


----------



## Atunah

The one I listed and just finished, was a paperback from the library. I have noticed that less and less new books are being put up at overdrive. Especially HR is a slim picking. And the latest ones are only in epub, not sure whats up with that. So I had to resort to the paperback at the library. I don't like it as much, but I have to keep with a book budget. 

I actually belong to 2 other overdrive libraries besides my local. My local one doesn't have much of a selection in romance. They have a lot of inspirational stuff and cowboy themed. I am in texas after all.  . But I have a card also to the Free Philadelphia and Brooklyn. I like brooklyn best for romance. But you have to pay for those cards. For me its worth it. 

But again, lots of stuff suddenly not in kindle format anymore at the library. 

And across the 3 libraries I use the selections are very different. I guess it depends what they are buying. I noticed my local library is more likely to get paper books than ebooks. I bet its the price they charge them for it. And the limits some publishers now put on them. 

My libraries have put a lot of Harlequin lines up recently. Sometimes that is all the new books they put up as ebooks in a week. Mine updates each Friday night. 

So for me if the publishers thought that if they don't give us library ebooks anymore, we'll go out and buy them instead, no go. I just been getting the paper version instead. I don't like them as much as kindle books and I can only read for a while during the day before I have to switch to another book on the kindle. But I can't afford to pay some of these prices they charge. 

Avon is been pretty good with their lowering the prices, but they are still the only one. 

And that Anne Barton by the way was really good. I liked it. I will be reading the next one in October. 

eta: looks like I am having holes in my reading bar again. Somehow it bugs me. *sigh.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Hmm. I have access to two libraries, and they don't seem to be acquiring many new ebooks either. When I sort by "new in the last 30 or 90 days" I get very short lists. I also always sort to get Kindle versions, but maybe I should try epubs. I have a Kobo that I've hardly ever used except to test the epub versions of my own books. I don't like the device anywhere as much as the Kindle, but if something I want is only available as an epub, I'll use the Kobo.


----------



## Atunah

If this epub only issue is getting bigger, I might have to look into a kobo. I really don't want too. I'd rather not spend money on a device I would only use for some ebooks.  

I just really noticed in the last weeks and months that many books don't come out in kindle format. Half of my wishlist right now at one of those libraries is for epub only. I put them on wishlist in hopes the kindle version comes up. One of the recent Victoria Alexander I read was and still is only in epub. The one with the wicked in the title. The importance of being wicked. I finally went and got the paper version from the library. 
I just don't get why there is no kindle version. Some of them are Avon(Harper Collins). Its almost like they wont allow new releases as kindle books anymore. Some of the older stuff by Avon is still available. 
I even checked at the overdrive site itself and the book there wasn't listed as even being available as a kindle version. So its not the library, but the publisher and/or overdrive. 

Others are from Random house, I even have a harlequin historical. All just in epub. All newly listed.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> If this epub only issue is getting bigger, I might have to look into a kobo. I really don't want too. I'd rather not spend money on a device I would only use for some ebooks.
> 
> I just really noticed in the last weeks and months that many books don't come out in kindle format. Half of my wishlist right now at one of those libraries is for epub only. I put them on wishlist in hopes the kindle version comes up. One of the recent Victoria Alexander I read was and still is only in epub. The one with the wicked in the title. The importance of being wicked. I finally went and got the paper version from the library.
> I just don't get why there is no kindle version. Some of them are Avon(Harper Collins). Its almost like they wont allow new releases as kindle books anymore. Some of the older stuff by Avon is still available.
> I even checked at the overdrive site itself and the book there wasn't listed as even being available as a kindle version. So its not the library, but the publisher and/or overdrive.
> 
> Others are from Random house, I even have a harlequin historical. All just in epub. All newly listed.


I've noticed several books only in ebub too! I have an ipad, so I can borrow epubs for nook or ibooks, but I really would rather not. I love reading on my paperwhite & I'd have to be pretty desperate to read on my iPad.... it hasn't come down to that yet.

I find the audiobook selection has also been very disappointing. Looks like I'll have to renew my audible account, since there a some audiobooks I want that I aren't available in my overdrive libraries.


----------



## Atunah

I have the overdrive app on my Fire, so I could technically read the epubs. The problem is that I don't do well reading on my fire. Its just not comfortable enough. I think I even prefer paper backs over reading on the Fire. Minus the stiff spines that are killing my wrists.  

I still have not been able to get into audio books. I just can't turn off my brain and I drift off and can't remember anything that has been said. I just process reading written word differently I guess. When I hear someones voice telling me the story, it doesn't work for me. I'll keep trying though. There are some audio books that aren't in ebook.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I have the overdrive app on my Fire, so I could technically read the epubs. The problem is that I don't do well reading on my fire. Its just not comfortable enough. I think I even prefer paper backs over reading on the Fire. Minus the stiff spines that are killing my wrists.
> 
> I still have not been able to get into audio books. I just can't turn off my brain and I drift off and can't remember anything that has been said. I just process reading written word differently I guess. When I hear someones voice telling me the story, it doesn't work for me. I'll keep trying though. There are some audio books that aren't in ebook.


I feel the same. For me, reading on an ereader definitely beats reading on a tablet!

It's too bad that you're not able to get into audiobooks. I think that for some books the audio versions are better than the print versions. I just finished . Loved it, rated the audiobook 5 stars, but I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't have rated it as high if I had read it. Sometimes a good narrator can make a book much more enjoyable.

There are a few series that I'll only do the audio versions because I love them so much that I'm spoiled for the narration.


----------



## Atunah

Do you prefer a male or female voice. I tried a few with either and its just weird to me hearing the worlds spoken out loud.  
I am sure its something one gets used to over time. 

Its funny, because as a kind I would listen to tapes all day long. I was able to basically recite everything over and over because I listened to them so much. Kimba, fairytales. I wasn't allowed to watch much TV and of course in those days we didn't have videogames. So it was books, listening, Fisher technik and running in the enchanted bavarian forest.  . I had many eye issues at the time which meant I was listening more. At night the 4 of us would be in one room and my siblings would ask me to tell them one of the stories and I would rattle down the tapes word by word.
Don't know what happened to my memory  
I used to also do the Rubik's cube in just under 2 minutes. Now I just look at it like this  

Maybe I need to so an audiobook of a book I really liked and read already. So that I can follow easier, or if I drift off its not as bad.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> I've noticed several books only in ebub too! I have an ipad, so I can borrow epubs for nook or ibooks, but I really would rather not. I love reading on my paperwhite & I'd have to be pretty desperate to read on my iPad.... it hasn't come down to that yet.


I was wondering if I could borrow epub to read on my iPad... guess that answers my question. I prefer to read in e-ink but if it's one I want and only available to borrow in epub, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Atunah

Darn, I just lost my post. I had to fortify myself on wine to watch the performance and result show of American idol tonight. I can't handle contestants doing Beatles without some wine. So I just made my post disappear.  .Don't know what happened. I hit post and it went poof.  

Is there a overdrive app for ipad? Its what I use for the epubs for my Fire. Well, when I tried to read them that is.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Do you prefer a male or female voice. I tried a few with either and its just weird to me hearing the worlds spoken out loud.
> I am sure its something one gets used to over time.


I don't really have a preference if they're good. I tend to listen to more books with female narrators though. I think it does get easier to listen to them over time. 



Atunah said:


> Is there a overdrive app for ipad? Its what I use for the epubs for my Fire. Well, when I tried to read them that is.


I have the Overdrive app, Kindle app & the Nook app. I did borrow an epub (a children's book for my granddaughter) & was able to read it with the Overdrive app. I would think that the Nook app would work too, but I've never tried it with an borrowed book.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Have you read "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society" ? 

A fantastic read AND an even BETTER audio book. 

The story is set in Britain at the end of WWII. The story is told though letters. The best part of the audio version is there is a different voice for each of the characters and they're all British. Such a wonderful story.


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> Have you read "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society" ?
> 
> A fantastic read AND an even BETTER audio book.
> 
> The story is set in Britain at the end of WWII. The story is told though letters. The best part of the audio version is there is a different voice for each of the characters and they're all British. Such a wonderful story.


I have & loved it! It definitely is an example of how narration can enhance a book.

The book I'm listening to now is similar. There is a different narrator for each character and along with the music and sound effects, it feels like listening to a play. It's a children's/YA fairytale-like series by Shannon Hale. The books are good, but the audio versions are extra special.


----------



## Atunah

Are those Books of Bayern, actually set in a fantasy Bavaria?


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Are those Books of Bayern, actually set in a fantasy Bavaria?


Hmmmm, I don't think so, I assumed it was a mythical land. Places like Bayern, Kildenree & Tira. Do you recognize any of those besides Bayern?


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Hmmmm, I don't think so, I assumed it was a mythical land. Places like Bayern, Kildenree & Tira. Do you recognize any of those besides Bayern?


Never heard of Kildenree and Tira. But Bayern is quite real. It can by quite magical there. I grew up in the enchanted forest I like to think. . Bayern is the german word for Bavaria for those that aren't familiar with it.

I guess it would make a nice setting for fantasy. It was a Kingdom after all, we had a crazy King. There are many castles, the mountains, the forests. I can see how that is a good setting.

I am guessing the other 2 are made up. Googling only gave me results of the books.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Never heard of Kildenree and Tira. But Bayern is quite real. It can by quite magical there. I grew up in the enchanted forest I like to think. . Bayern is the german word for Bavaria for those that aren't familiar with it.
> 
> I guess it would make a nice setting for fantasy. It was a Kingdom after all, we had a crazy King. There are many castles, the mountains, the forests. I can see how that is a good setting.
> 
> I am guessing the other 2 are made up. Googling only gave me results of the books.


That does sound just like the Bayern in the books & like an amazing place to grow up!


----------



## Trophywife007

I've only been able to visit a number of times, but Bavaria *is* a magical place! When we lived in Berlin we would visit the area and say, "If only we lived here, we'd stay forever!" Not that we didn't love Berlin, but at the time it was so isolated.

I just finished _The Perfect Mistress_ by Victoria Alexander. I loved the heroine and hero, loved the hero's father, loved the heroine's best friend, loved the sarcasm/humor and loved the


Spoiler



ghost


! Very engaging read... 4 1/2 stars I'd say. A little more alone time for the h/h would have made it a 5 for me. I got it on Overdrive. My next read (also from Overdrive) is, _It's Always Been You_ by Victoria Dahl. It looks like a kind of "star-crossed lovers" type of story but we'll see how it goes.

 

Edited to include: only 25 more posts to go until I leave the Jane Bl**dy Austin level. Yea!


----------



## cagnes

Currently free...


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, nice ones. Thanks.


----------



## crebel

Excellent freebies, snagged them both.  Thanks!


----------



## CJArcher

cagnes said:


> Currently free...


I'm reading the Courtney Milan one right now. So far so good.


----------



## Robena

I went to a conference last week and the luncheon centerpiece was a stack of books by Julia Quinn. I now have _It's in his Kiss_ and plan on devouring it this weekend.


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> I'm reading the Courtney Milan one right now. So far so good.


Good to hear! I enjoyed her Turner series.

You're welcome guys! I was excited to find these freebies!


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished . It was okay for me but I don't like star-crossed lovers theme or the forbidden secrets thing, either. The author did keep the pacing moving along well. The heroine had backbone which was another plus, and I liked the hero, too.

My March Prime loan was  which I liked a lot. I thought the story lagged a little bit at one point but overall I liked the characters, the relationship between the heroine/hero, and the plot.


----------



## Atunah

You reminded me I still have to pick a prime loan for March. Got 7 days left.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> You reminded me I still have to pick a prime loan for March. Got 7 days left.


Me too! It's getting so hard for me to find something I want to read that wasn't previously a freebie & I already own it.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Me too! It's getting so hard for me to find something I want to read that wasn't previously a freebie & I already own it.


Yeah, that has been my issue. There are so few regular published prime eligible. Most of them are self published and like you said, the majority of them has been free at some point. That is probably because I jump on any historical romance freebie that looks good. 

I have these still in my prime wishlist for now. But I am running low.

    

Here are some that are upcoming in the next few months to help out a bit.

The next by Michelle Willingham Unraveled by the Rebel (Secrets in Silk)

2 more Laura Landon A Risk Worth Taking
Intimate Surrender

Then the next Lori Brighton, I loved the first in that series. 


I have a few more on the list, but I got tired copying and pasting. 

So I'll have to decide. Most of the ones I have on the list are Montlake romance. Problem now finding stuff is that they bought some publishers like Avalon and they are absorbing a lot of chick lit into Montlake.

If I can't make up my mind on the prime loan with HR, I might pick the Tracey Brogan CR. We'll see.


----------



## Robena

I read _*Maximus*_, by debut author, Christine Elaine Black. Set in Ancient Rome, the author did a great job or weaving the romance and the history. A refreshing change from the normal settings of the UK.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Yeah, that has been my issue. There are so few regular published prime eligible. Most of them are self published and like you said, the majority of them has been free at some point. That is probably because I jump on any historical romance freebie that looks good.
> 
> I have these still in my prime wishlist for now. But I am running low.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some that are upcoming in the next few months to help out a bit.
> 
> The next by Michelle Willingham Unraveled by the Rebel (Secrets in Silk)
> 
> 2 more Laura Landon A Risk Worth Taking
> Intimate Surrender
> 
> Then the next Lori Brighton, I loved the first in that series.
> 
> 
> I have a few more on the list, but I got tired copying and pasting.
> 
> So I'll have to decide. Most of the ones I have on the list are Montlake romance. Problem now finding stuff is that they bought some publishers like Avalon and they are absorbing a lot of chick lit into Montlake.
> 
> If I can't make up my mind on the prime loan with HR, I might pick the Tracey Brogan CR. We'll see.


Thanks! I was going to borrow the 1st book in that Lori Brighton series, then realized that I already snagged it when it was free!

I ended up going with this one by Laura Landon.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

This series is a MUST read!! It is one of the best series I have read in a loooooong time!! The second book, Shades of winter, was frightening!!  But oh so good.

It's got it all, great characters, romance and ghosts.


----------



## Atunah

I own this, was a freebie in December.  

Going to move it to my kindle, I don't usually keep the freebies on there. But I like the premise. Thanks for recommending it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I should have included a Disclaimer...

it's one of "those" series that when you start, you won't get ANYTHING else done... laundry will sit in the hamper, dirty dishes will pile up in the sink and the family will have to fend for itself for meals. Yea, it's THAT good.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> I should have included a Disclaimer...
> 
> it's one of "those" series that when you start, you won't get ANYTHING else done... laundry will sit in the hamper, dirty dishes will pile up in the sink and the family will have to fend for itself for meals. Yea, it's THAT good.


And that would be different to how it is now, how. 

Moving that one up on my kindle. Once I am done with my last library book, I need something, um, different. I am still feeling the lingering effects of the reading slump and I just read 2 contempo new adult books that made me go blech blech blech. I need to cleanse that out. That is what I get for going with the rah rah rah 5 star reviews. Gah.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished another one I found on Overdrive  It's a good solid read... the author kept the tension going throughout.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I just finished another one I found on Overdrive  It's a good solid read... the author kept the tension going throughout.


I loved that one too.  I thought it was well done with dealing of the betrayal. Or betrayals as there is more than one. 
Reminds me to look for some more of this author. I read this in December 2011, it feels like just a few months ago. . Where the heck does the time go.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I loved that one too.  I thought it was well done with dealing of the betrayal. Or betrayals as there is more than one.
> Reminds me to look for some more of this author. I read this in December 2011, it feels like just a few months ago. . Where the heck does the time go.


Plus, I liked the back of that dress on the cover!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm reading the last book in a series that I don't want to end  

Can anyone recommend historical romance / ghost stories??


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm reading the last book in a series that I don't want to end
> 
> Can anyone recommend historical romance / ghost stories??


Is that the "Shades" trilogy you mentioned earlier? I picked up the first one on your recommendation.

I recently read a historical romance that had a ghost, but it wasn't what I'd call a ghost story... The Perfect Mistress by Victoria Alexander. The Perfect Mistress


----------



## drenee

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm reading the last book in a series that I don't want to end
> 
> Can anyone recommend historical romance / ghost stories??


I'm thinking Mariana by Susanna Kearsley might be close to what you are looking for. 
deb


----------



## cagnes

drenee said:


> I'm thinking Mariana by Susanna Kearsley might be close to what you are looking for.
> deb


I was going to suggest Susanna Kearsley too. I haven't read Mariana yet, but loved  & !


----------



## cork_dork_mom

cagnes said:


> I was going to suggest Susanna Kearsley too. I haven't read Mariana yet, but loved  & !


These look FANTASTIC... added to my wish list.


----------



## Robena

Saw the cover reveal of Kaitlin O'Riley's Christmas story on FB. It's gorgeous. guess I'll have to wait patiently for the release. Love her writing.


----------



## Patricia

I love WW II romances, especially biographical ones.  I'm currently reading "When You Come Home" by Nancy Pitts.  My all-time favorite is "Dear Stranger" by Catherine Kidwell, which unfortunately isn't available on Kindle.  

Does anyone have anything to recommend?  They don't necessarily have to be biographical.  Thanks.


----------



## drenee

Patricia said:


> I love WW II romances, especially biographical ones. I'm currently reading "When You Come Home" by Nancy Pitts. My all-time favorite is "Dear Stranger" by Catherine Kidwell, which unfortunately isn't available on Kindle.
> 
> Does anyone have anything to recommend? They don't necessarily have to be biographical. Thanks.


The Soldier's Wife by Margaret Leroy.


----------



## Atunah

Robena said:


> Saw the cover reveal of Kaitlin O'Riley's Christmas story on FB. It's gorgeous. guess I'll have to wait patiently for the release. Love her writing.


You have to wait until xmas I assume? 
I read 2 of hers. Was it you that mentioned her in this thread before? One of those days I am going to read this thread again from the very beginning, just to see what all we talked about. 

Can't help with the ghost historicals, but my ears, um, eyes are perked up. 
I actually own Most all of Kearsley's books from the sourcebook bookclub I belong too, but I haven't gotten around reading any of them. Moving Winter Sea up on the list.

Also not much help with WWII romance. I don't think I ever read one of those. Hits a bit too close to home I guess.

I just finished this one by Anne Gracie

Its the second in the Devil Rider series. I thought the 1st was just ok, but this one is a 5 star for me. Oh my heart was breaking. . Heartwrenching. And just when I thought I was dry, the author squeezes more out of me. Sigh. 
When she is on, she is really on. I can go from smiling, laughter to crying with Anne Gracie books. Love her.

Now I started 


I just flew through the first 32%. Overdrive library loan. I really like this one. H/h wake up in bed together totally wasted. She a english lady, he, who knows. . In Scotland, where she was visiting a cousin. 
She flees the room after knocking him out with a chamber pot and can't remember nothing. But she is wearing a wedding ring. He remembers nothing either. Apparently they are not going to meet again until 40% in. Until then they are both slowly remembering stuff and having odd things told about what they done, people they supposedly met, etc. Step by step the madness of that night is coming out. Its quite charming and funny so far. They are both still trolloping around the small scottish town looking for each other, while being confronted with some fun stuff they did while drunk. She to get an annulment, she's an heiress after all, he because his money bag is missing and he thinks she is a thieving trumpet.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Now I started
> 
> 
> I just flew through the first 32%. Overdrive library loan. I really like this one. H/h wake up in bed together totally wasted. She a english lady, he, who knows. . In Scotland, where she was visiting a cousin.
> She flees the room after knocking him out with a chamber pot and can't remember nothing. But she is wearing a wedding ring. He remembers nothing either. Apparently they are not going to meet again until 40% in. Until then they are both slowly remembering stuff and having odd things told about what they done, people they supposedly met, etc. Step by step the madness of that night is coming out. Its quite charming and funny so far. They are both still trolloping around the small scottish town looking for each other, while being confronted with some fun stuff they did while drunk. She to get an annulment, she's an heiress after all, he because his money bag is missing and he thinks she is a thieving trumpet.


Grrr... my library doesn't have that on Overdrive.

Gotta be careful about those thieving trumpets!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Gotta be careful about those *thieving trumpets!*


Bwahhh   . Thinking there's a letter missing. 

My local library didn't have it either, I have a out of state card to the brooklyn library also. They have much more romance stuff there.


----------



## cagnes

Patricia said:


> I love WW II romances, especially biographical ones. I'm currently reading "When You Come Home" by Nancy Pitts. My all-time favorite is "Dear Stranger" by Catherine Kidwell, which unfortunately isn't available on Kindle.
> 
> Does anyone have anything to recommend? They don't necessarily have to be biographical. Thanks.


. A must read, one of my all time favorite books!

The rest of the series....


----------



## Robena

Atunah said:


> You have to wait until xmas I assume?
> I read 2 of hers. Was it you that mentioned her in this thread before? One of those days I am going to read this thread again from the very beginning, just to see what all we talked about.
> 
> Yes, Atunah, that was me. Kaitlin's book is an October release. : )
> I'm laughing over your comments on Jennifer McQ's novel. She's a Golden Heart finalist from last year and we belong to the same group. Lovely lady and fab writer.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Now I started
> 
> 
> I just flew through the first 32%. Overdrive library loan. I really like this one. H/h wake up in bed together totally wasted. She a english lady, he, who knows. . In Scotland, where she was visiting a cousin.
> She flees the room after knocking him out with a chamber pot and can't remember nothing. But she is wearing a wedding ring. He remembers nothing either. Apparently they are not going to meet again until 40% in. Until then they are both slowly remembering stuff and having odd things told about what they done, people they supposedly met, etc. Step by step the madness of that night is coming out. Its quite charming and funny so far. They are both still trolloping around the small scottish town looking for each other, while being confronted with some fun stuff they did while drunk. She to get an annulment, she's an heiress after all, he because his money bag is missing and he thinks she is a thieving trumpet.


This sounds hilarious. A little bit like a Regency romance version of the movie The Hangover  I definitely have to get it.

I'm also moving the Kearsley books up my TBR pile. I keep hearing good things about them, especially The Winter Sea.


----------



## drenee

I have loved the Kearsley books.  She has a new one coming out in June.  
deb


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished _His Mistress by Christmas_ by Victoria Alexander hoping to like it as well as the last one of hers I read, _The Perfect Mistress_. This one focused on the best friend (whom I liked a lot) from Perfect Mistress, but it just didn't grab me. The revealed issue at the end that got the heroine's nose out of joint turned out to be nothing... maybe I would have appreciated it more if I read it at Christmas time... maybe the ghost from the first one needed to stick around, or it needed its own ghost... I don't know, but I'm thinking this one's a 3 star from me.


----------



## Trophywife007

I read a good one this time... _Never Seduce a Scot_ by Maya Banks which I found on Overdrive. I would have avoided this author previously because I had tried a couple of others of hers, freebies, but different time periods, and I just didn't care for them. However, Atunah, I think, had recommended her and she was right, as usual! I do generally like Scottish historicals and this one was no exception. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I love reading and writing historical romance. To the point that it's becoming exclusive - not enough hours in the day for other genres. Currently my faves are ancient historical, roman and egyptian, or the Tudor years. I'd love to have more time....


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I read a good one this time... _Never Seduce a Scot_ by Maya Banks which I found on Overdrive. I would have avoided this author previously because I had tried a couple of others of hers, freebies, but different time periods, and I just didn't care for them. However, Atunah, I think, had recommended her and she was right, as usual! I do generally like Scottish historicals and this one was no exception. Two thumbs up.


 . I too had read a couple of her other stuff, erotic I think it was suppose to be. . Didn't like it at all. Its like a completely different person writes the scottish ones. The one you read is the first in the new series. I am already on wait list at the library for the next one. 


It just came out so check overdrive.

Don't forget the series before this one, the trilogy, starting with 


They should all be on overdrive now.

I have read that her KGI series is suppose to be good also. Never read them though. I read one of the Colter orgies.   
She is a very prolific author though and writes all kinds of different stuff it seems.



Christine Elaine Black said:


> I love reading and writing historical romance. To the point that it's becoming exclusive - not enough hours in the day for other genres. Currently my faves are ancient historical, roman and egyptian, or the Tudor years. I'd love to have more time....


I had to really think about this. I don't think I read a romance set in roman times yet. Don't think those are aplenty. Egyptian stuff I usually only encounter when a Lordling goes on a hunt for artifacts during and before and after regency. 
Now Tudor I read and its a very interesting time to read about. Not as many books are being written there, but they are usually more intricate with all the intrigue and court stuff. Those are the ones I like to sink my teeth in.

I am with you on the time. We need more hours in the day. Time seems to be flying by and I am not reading as many books as I'd like. I have so many I want to read and then I find others and then new releases and then.........


----------



## Robena

I Just finished *Its In His Kiss*, by Julia Quinn. I'm pretty sure I read it years ago, but acquired it in a goody bag at a recent conference. Such a fun read. My mood was kind of funky when I started and soon I was smiling. Totally enjoyed blowing off a day to curl up on the couch and read this book.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Robena said:


> I Just finished *Its In His Kiss*, by Julia Quinn. I'm pretty sure I read it years ago, but acquired it in a goody bag at a recent conference. Such a fun read.* My mood was kind of funky when I started and soon I was smiling. Totally enjoyed blowing off a day to curl up on the couch and read this book. *


This is why I like historical romances. You can be in a funk and as soon as you're drawn into the world of the story your whole outlook changes.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't been reading much. I am in a really bad place right now. I am fighting mice in my apartment. Everywhere is mouse poop, kitchen counters, every drawer, everything. Closets, clothes just everywhere. I don't know which way to turn. 
I am upstairs for crying out loud. Its so bad I am getting asthma attacks. . I can't eat much, haven't for days. We have so much stuff in the closets, which are quite large for apartments and they wont send any exterminators until I removed everything from the closets. My place looks like a garage with boxes and stuff everywhere. I am trying to do 5 rooms at once, this and that and all carrying a lot of stuff to the trash, which is quite far away. I will be stuck alone with all of this as hubby is going on a business trip. I am about at the end of my rope here. 

Once in a while I try to go to my happy place and read 


I am only 19 percent in, but Carla Kelly is always a sure bet for me. But I can't really concentrate on anything really. Just a few pages here and there.

Hope you guys have a better reading time.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I haven't been reading much. I am in a really bad place right now. I am fighting mice in my apartment. Everywhere is mouse poop, kitchen counters, every drawer, everything. Closets, clothes just everywhere. I don't know which way to turn.
> I am upstairs for crying out loud. Its so bad I am getting asthma attacks. . I can't eat much, haven't for days. We have so much stuff in the closets, which are quite large for apartments and they wont send any exterminators until I removed everything from the closets. My place looks like a garage with boxes and stuff everywhere. I am trying to do 5 rooms at once, this and that and all carrying a lot of stuff to the trash, which is quite far away. I will be stuck alone with all of this as hubby is going on a business trip. I am about at the end of my rope here.
> 
> Once in a while I try to go to my happy place and read
> 
> 
> I am only 19 percent in, but Carla Kelly is always a sure bet for me. But I can't really concentrate on anything really. Just a few pages here and there.
> 
> Hope you guys have a better reading time.


Sorry to hear about the mouse problems.... hope it's taken care of soon! I can see that your kitty is no help, he seems to like having mice lounge on his head.


----------



## Trophywife007

Poor Atunah!  Mice are the worst.  Tell Kitty to get off his/her duff!  No more treats until they're gone!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Oh, hope the mice get sorted soon - poor Atunah. 
Hygiene aside, remember they are scared of you...not that positive thinking would help me if it were spiders.


----------



## CJArcher

Ugh, a mice infestation is the worst. I hope you get rid of them soon, Atunah.


----------



## Atunah

Argggggggggggggggggggggggg

Ok, feel better now.  

I am coming up for air. I can finally take a breather a bit. I don't know why and how I got that much stuff into our closets. 
I think I might be a horder.  

So I had 2 mice in traps this morning. We had caught one last Monday when this started. The exterminator dude came and all he did was put down sticky traps. Oh joy. They get on there they will scream.   . They will check on my every day. I can't of course put my stuff back into closets so I have to live like a packrat. 

But good news is that for now, I can't do anything else. So I am going to finally finish my happy place book by Carla Kelly. 

Oh, my cat is afraid of mice apparently. He is no use. He jumped on my lap when I found the first one last week.  . 

So I am going to relax the rest of the day and read. Off I go to a remote country manor with Miss Susan Hampton, Dowager Lady Bushnell and Bailiff David Wiggins. There are also some cats, who I bet are mousers, unlike some other feline that shall not be named.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> Oh, my cat is afraid of mice apparently. He is no use. He jumped on my lap when I found the first one last week. .


*Points to Atunah's avatar* - ahem, would this be the cat pictured in your avi with a mouse balanced on his head?? No wonder he's traumatised.


----------



## Atunah

Well, 

He floves his fur mice. I guess they don't actually breathe. . Years ago I seen him tear a small lizard apart. I found him with the tail in his mouth. But that must have been a fluke.

He loves when I put stuff on his head to take a picture. I think there is a website even for that

http://stuffonmycat.com/

I wish I still had his brother who died a couple of years ago. I think he would have gotten them. He used to chase and kill palmetto bugs for mama. 

Where is everyone? Too busy to read? Spring cleaning? Vacationing with the cabana boys?


----------



## worktolive

I've been on a contemporary and UF kick lately. I did read one historical - A Lady Never Lies, by Juliana Gray. 


It's one of those books that I should have loved but didn't. It had a smart, red-haired, inventor, beta-type hero, was set in a falling down castle in Tuscany, the time period was 1890, and the plot revolved around the invention of automobiles - all characteristics that made me really eager to read it. The banter was witty, and it was well-written, but for some reason I just couldn't connect with it. It's the first book of a trilogy with three men and three women who end up in the castle after it's accidently rented to both parties simultaneously. Each book focuses on one of the couples, but each story runs parallel to the others in the same timeline.

I think I was put off by the fact that there is virtually no interaction with the other couples (I guess in order to preserve the timeline and to not give spoilers for the later books). That seemed artificial to me and I missed the usual interaction with friends that you would expect to take place when they are sharing the same living space for months. I will probably read one of the other books, but I'm not in a big hurry to do so.

I think I'm going to read Blame It On Bath by Caroline Linden next. I've already read book 3 of the trilogy, but there was enough in there to interest me in this one so I'm going back to read it.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> I've been on a contemporary and UF kick lately.


If you come across any UF or PNRs you'd recommend, (or not recommend) come post on our PNR/UF thread! I'm always looking for additions to my TBR list. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,130850.0.html


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> If you come across any UF or PNRs you'd recommend, (or not recommend) come post on our PNR/UF thread! I'm always looking for additions to my TBR list. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,130850.0.html


Thanks, I will check that thread out. I alternate between UF/PNR, contemporary, and historical romance to keep myself from getting burnt out on any one genre, but I would say that UF is probably my favorite genre. Whenever I get a gift certificate, I usually spend it on full-price UF books, whereas for romances, I'm more likely to wait for them to be on sale, or trade through PBS.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Where is everyone? Too busy to read? Spring cleaning? Vacationing with the cabana boys?


I have been reading lots of HRs lately, but nothing that has made me "sigh" or want to run in here and say "OMG, have any of you read this yet?" Maybe if the cabana boy was loitering about while I am reading it would help...


----------



## Atunah

What, your cabana boys are not of the dark and handsome type and wearing cravats and breaches while being called your grace?  

I can relate. Sometimes just nothing speaks to me. When that happens I buy myself a new pair of fancy Birkenstock sandals.  

Nothing like the thin little slippers the poor gals had to wear back in the day.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> He loves when I put stuff on his head to take a picture. I think there is a website even for that
> 
> http://stuffonmycat.com/


Fantastic! This sort of stuff makes my day. 
As for reading - I've had a bit of a non-fiction binge recently - got a bit obsessed by the Georgian artist Hogarth. Having exhausted the Tessa Dare and Elizabeth Hoyt series' - I need a really, exceptionally gripping HR - recommendations welcome!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I read all kinds of historical. I'm into the Titanic time-period and while researching a project I've found a few interesting books. The Dressmaker is one I've put on my TBR list.


----------



## norbertelis

I like Scottish tales for some reason! Julie Garwood comes to mind


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I've been reading .

Wasn't feeling good yesterday and it was on the top of the TBR pile so I thought "what the heck..." Well... I couldn't put it down!! The cold medicine was kicking in and I was starting to doze off so I had to stop because I don't want to miss a single thing. Can't remember where I read about it, but whoever recommended it should be given an award.  It's go it all - Historical/romance/ghosts/mystery.

I'm only 57% done. Anxious to get home tonight and finish it.


----------



## nightdreamer

I can't say I'm a fan, necessarily, but IF I read romance, it has to be historical.  Contemporary just doesn't work.


----------



## Atunah

Yay, good news. Anne Stuart is starting a new historical series and its with Montlake romance.

First comes out on August 20th. And it will be a prime loan book. 



That is quite a catch for Montlake. Here is what it says about the series on her website. 


> Coming Soon
> 
> Anne has just turned in the first in a trilogy where three sisters are searching for the man who murdered their father and stole the family fortune, and to do so they go into service. Bryony, the eldest, becomes the housekeeper for a dissolute rake, Maddie, the second, become a maid in the household of a former pirate, and Sophy, the youngest becomes a cook for the brooding heir to their former family house, Renwick. The sisters are inventive and determined, the heroes are just the right amount of challenge, and the villain is evil indeed. The first novel in the series is scheduled for a summer 2013 release.


And Connie Brockway has a Montlake title coming September 10. I am assuming its a historical. No cover yet

No Place for a Dame



cork_dork_mom said:


> I've been reading .
> 
> Wasn't feeling good yesterday and it was on the top of the TBR pile so I thought "what the heck..." Well... I couldn't put it down!! The cold medicine was kicking in and I was starting to doze off so I had to stop because I don't want to miss a single thing. Can't remember where I read about it, but whoever recommended it should be given an award.  It's go it all - Historical/romance/ghosts/mystery.
> 
> I'm only 57% done. Anxious to get home tonight and finish it.


This looks interesting. I am putting it on my library wishlist for now. Paper version. No overdrive there.

Isn't that the best feeling when you can't wait to get home and get back to a book? I love that feeling.


----------



## Robena

Love Anne's books. She really knows how to write a dark, dark villian, and how to redeem a rake. : ) I'm looking forward to this series.


----------



## Atunah

That is true. She goes places with the heroes nobody else could get away with. Don't know how she does it.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Yay, good news. Anne Stuart is starting a new historical series and its with Montlake romance.
> 
> First comes out on August 20th. And it will be a prime loan book.


This looks really, really good. It's going on my TBR pile.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Off to search out Anne Stuart books - the comments look promising for an engrossing read.


----------



## Trophywife007

It looks like several of her more contemporary ones are available for Prime lending.

I remember getting a prequel called _The Wicked House of Rohan_ (historical) for free on Kindle but I didn't continue with the series. Has anyone read any of those? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Whilst searching for Anne Stuart books I found this one for FREE in the UK! -  OK, not Anne Stuart but Ann Lethbridge - but in the UK it has a ton of good reviews and average rating of 4 - can't be bad!
Also found what looks an excellent book about courtesans for 77p 

(Just noticed that on the linkmaker the price of the Ann Lethbridge book is $5.40 - not sure why there is a difference. It was definately free in UK about 6 hours ago. The price of the courtesans book is 99c, so that one looks a similar price UK/US)


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

If anyone wants to chime in on the thread linked below? It's about whether Tudor books are on the way in or the way out.  My Historical loves to write are ancient Rome, Medieval, Tudor and some Regency.

threadhttp://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,147409.msg2150586.html#msg2150586


----------



## worktolive

Tessa Dare's first book in her Spindle Cove series is on sale today for $0.99. This series is fantastic if you like Regency romance, it's humorous, yet angsty, which is a hard balance to get right. I highly recommend it. Tessa is one of those authors that seems to be getting better as she goes along, rather than the opposite, where the author's first book is great, but then it all goes downhill in subsequent books.



Plus, the second book is on sale for $3.79, and the third book is on sale for $2.99.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the head's up on Tessa's books...I'm not sure I have any of hers...but people here seem to really like her.


----------



## jaywatkins

Mary Higgins Clark and Jeanette Oaks are both pretty good


----------



## Suz Ferrell

One of my favorite historical authors is *Sandy Blair*. She is reissuing her In A Kilt books as The Blackstone Novels, starting with *The Laird* and *The Rogue*. She hopes to get rights back to also add *The Theif* to this list. And good news for her fans, she's working on a brand spanking new book for the series,*The Warrior*, which also is her second time travel in the mix!!


----------



## Atunah

Suz Ferrell said:


> One of my favorite historical authors is *Sandy Blair*. She is reissuing her In A Kilt books as The Blackstone Novels, starting with *The Laird* and *The Rogue*. She hopes to get rights back to also add *The Theif* to this list. And good news for her fans, she's working on a brand spanking new book for the series,*The Warrior*, which also is her second time travel in the mix!!


I have had these on my hard to find shelf on goodreads for a while. I flove out of print stuff coming out in kindle. Getting a sample of the first one. Now it took me a short while to figure out whats what. There is no mention on the amazon page of the former names of the books. And goodreads has the listing separate still. 
So 1st in series "The Laird" was formerly "A Man in a Kilt"
2nd in series "The Rogue" was called "A Rogue in a Kilt". That one is easy enough. 

And the 3rd the author is still waiting on rights. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Robena

I've just started _*Devil's Kiss * _ (The Hellraisers) by Zoe Archer. So far it's excellent and I can't wait to get back to it this evening. I love Archer's storytelling skills.


----------



## Robena

I just picked up Anne Stuart's, A Rose at Midnight. It's an earlier historical just released on kindle, and a great price I might add. Couldn't wait to start it. It's yummy.


----------



## Trophywife007

Please let us know what you think of it when you're finished.


----------



## Atunah

I loved "A rose at Midnight" 


I might have to get the ebook now that it is out. I read it in 2010 and I had to buy a used copy of the paperback as it was out of print. I think I want to re-read it.

Here is another one of her backlist that I gave 5 stars too back in 2009. Also read with a used book copy. 


Her old stuff is really great. I also read the newer Rohan series, minus the last one. I really liked that one too.

She writes some darker stuff and some dark heroes. She really is a master at the dark hero.


----------



## cagnes

I've never read Anne Stuart... I'll have to give her a try. Thanks for the recs!


----------



## Trophywife007

And the prices are right!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Robena said:


> I just picked up Anne Stuart's, A Rose at Midnight. It's an earlier historical just released on kindle, and a great price I might add. Couldn't wait to start it. It's yummy.


Thanks for the recommendation, Robena. I'll check it out. I'll have to make sure I've got a few days to devote to it, 'cos I like reading as much as possible in a few days.


----------



## Robena

Hi Christine. *waves*

I started A rose at Midnight last night. Read way too long, but it is terrific. Only about 1/4 read.

I'd put it on the TBR to finish up _The Great Gatsby _ for book club (which I loved re-reading) and then started _What Happens in Scotland_, by Jennifer McQuiston. What a fun and funny read. A historical mentioned here a few weeks back (also, Jennifer is a fellow Golden Heart finalist so I'd been wanting to read it) anyway, I just have to mention that it was a comedy of errors, well handled, very satisfying. It was a straight through read for me and left me with a satisfied sigh.


----------



## Atunah

I liked "What happens in scotland too" Robena


It was just so much fun. Comedy of errors, I like that. 

Its one of those books that leaves a smile on my face, just when I need it.

I am still a bit slower in reading then I am used to. I did finish a couple 


This was quite enjoyable. Has the childhood friends to lovers theme. 3.5 - 4 stars for me.

Then I read my prime pick 


It was good. The heroine is deaf and reads lips. It got to be a bit much with the downtrotten part. It picked up well again towards the end though.

I am finishing 


Carla Kelly books are so quiet and yet so full of substance. Its like pulling off the layers one by one to get to the meat of what makes people tick.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Then I read my prime pick
> 
> 
> It was good. The heroine is deaf and reads lips. It got to be a bit much with the downtrotten part. It picked up well again towards the end though.


I read one of hers for my Prime lend...  It also was good... a little mystery involved which is always welcome. Next month I might try


----------



## Atunah

I am still waffling what to pick for my April Prime. This was still from March. 

Got 2 more days to decide. Hmmmm

I read Intimate Deception already, but not The most to lose. Have to look in my prime wish list.

I did just see this one that just came up for sale and prime 2 days ago


I noticed scrolling though that its Virginia Henley, she has quite a back catalog for HR. I have not read her and I can't tell if that is a new book or an old one. I can't find one with this title in her old catalog, unless the title was changed. I might check out a sample.

eta: NEver mind, I checked look inside and its a novella. I am not a fan of novellas. So back to the prime search.


----------



## Trophywife007

If anyone has been waiting for this to come down in price, it's now available for $3.99.


----------



## Robena

Thanks Trophywife007, I shall get that one. Don't know when I'll find the time to read it, but I will get it. : )


----------



## Trophywife007

Robena said:


> Thanks Trophywife007, I shall get that one. Don't know when I'll find the time to read it, but I will get it. : )


I don't know when I'll get to it either... haven't even started the first one in that series.

I need a vacay so I can do some serious reading!


----------



## Atunah

I just finished


and I am still crying. I am just about speechless. Nothing I could say could describe this book. Carla Kelly is something special I think. So quiet this one, so much so I didn't realize how deep it went until the kick in the gut. I am smiling too, but crying. 5 big stars from me.


----------



## Robena

Oh my! I finished A Rose at Midnight, by Anne Stuart. It was quite dark in places, you know how Anne doesn't pull any punches, but I mean this was dark from both heroine and hero aspects. Usually it's just the dark hero. But both were redeemable. Both were meant for each other. The settings (there were several) all came alive for me, and I created amazing pictures in my mind. That's all I'll say for fear of spoilers, except that it was as rich and sensual as the best dark chocolate evah!


----------



## Trophywife007

Robena said:


> Oh my! I finished A Rose at Midnight, by Anne Stuart. It was quite dark in places, you know how Anne doesn't pull any punches, but I mean this was dark from both heroine and hero aspects. Usually it's just the dark hero. But both were redeemable. Both were meant for each other. The settings (there were several) all came alive for me, and I created amazing pictures in my mind. That's all I'll say for fear of spoilers, except that it was as rich and sensual as the best dark chocolate evah!


I'm so glad to hear this, since I went ahead and picked it up... thankfully I got it @ $1.99, as it's back up to $4.99 now.


----------



## Atunah

I am following some tweets form the Romantic Times convention that is going on right. Dames Julie Garwood and Jude Deveraux made an appearance. If you go to @smartbitches you can see the live tweets as they were talking about stuff. The tweets are from an hour ago so stuff is going on. You can also find the hashtag #rt13 to see all kinds of fun tweets.

What I find most funny are other authors that get star struck when they come in the present of such greats. . I imagine them like giggling school girls.

This one cracked me up



> Deveraux: I want to write in my manuscripts, 'insert sex scene here,' and then send it to Lisa Kleypas to write. Not happened yet.


 

And apparently there will be a sequel to Knight in Shining Armor. Dougglas/Dougless whatshername was preggers with a son .

Oh and this tidbit 



> reader question: new historicals? Garwood will have new historical soon, writing it on the sly.


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I've never read Anne Stuart... I'll have to give her a try. Thanks for the recs!


Several of the Anne Stuarts I own are lendable. I still have A Rose at midnight. Let me see what else I got....


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> And apparently there will be a sequel to Knight in Shining Armor. Dougglas/Dougless whatshername was preggers with a son .
> 
> Oh and this tidbit
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


That is such good news! I loved Garwood's historicals.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Several of the Anne Stuarts I own are lendable. I still have A Rose at midnight. Let me see what else I got....


Thanks Atunah! I'm always up for borrowing a good book!


----------



## Trophywife007

i just finished reading The Countess by Lynsay Sands that I found on the Overdrive library. 

I liked it. It was a bit farcical at the beginning which was a good change of pace... it had a good mystery going. I'd like to read the second one in the series, The Heiress, but it has some pretty negative reviews on Amazon because of a good deal of recap from the first book that goes on in it. The stories overlap. It's not on my Overdrive library, so I guess I'll start asking at used bookstores. It might be the first DTB I've read since I got my Kindle.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I am currently reading


I'm about 70% done and loving the story .

Guess I'll have to get the next in the series..... darn


----------



## Tess St John

I'm so behind in my reading (health crap)...I'm hoping summer will let me catch up... . You guys have given me so much for my TBR pile!!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> I'm so behind in my reading (health crap)...I'm hoping summer will let me catch up... . You guys have given me so much for my TBR pile!!!


Lots more where those came from I am sure. 

Nice to see you around. I too have been behind. First it was the winter blues in January and February. I thought well I got March and April to make up for it. Then the mice moved in  .
Then I got restless. 
And the months are just flying by again. I remember the 2 years of wait from 16 to 18 so I could get a driver license. I thought time moved in slo mo. But now? *sigh. 

Hope you feel better Tess.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm so behind in reading


----------



## CJArcher

I'm sooooo behind on my reading right now, it's scary. Sigh.

I've popped in here to direct you to a Dear Author post about the death of the Historical Romance genre. Say it ain't so! It's an interesting and thought-provoking piece for any HR fan. Personally, I tend to agree with her to a certain extent, simply because when I look at the Romance category there aren't a lot of historicals in the top 100 anymore. Thoughts?
http://dearauthor.com/features/letters-of-opinion/we-should-let-the-historical-genre-die/


----------



## Dee J.

WestofMars said:


> Check out TJ Bennett and Lisa Marie Wilkinson. Both authors have written historicals and both are under-rated. I hope both are working on new stuff...


I'm a huge fan of TJ Bennett! She's amazing! I read both The Legacy and The Promise and loved them both.

Dee J.


----------



## Grace Elliot

CJArcher said:


> I've popped in here to direct you to a Dear Author post about the death of the Historical Romance genre. Say it ain't so! It's an interesting and thought-provoking piece for any HR fan. Personally, I tend to agree with her to a certain extent, simply because when I look at the Romance category there aren't a lot of historicals in the top 100 anymore. Thoughts?
> http://dearauthor.com/features/letters-of-opinion/we-should-let-the-historical-genre-die/


OOOhhh, eerrr!
I've never been one for following trends. I read HR because I love the escapism. I've tried reading paranormal romance but can't suspend my disbelief long enough to enjoy the read. I love history and came to HR through reading historical fiction, so I at least will remain a HR devotee.


----------



## Atunah

I read that Dear Author piece and it does make me sad a little. Its true though. I try to look ahead of time, months ahead sometimes, to see what is coming out in HR. It has gone down a bit. There is way more Contemporary, YA and that new adult stuff coming out. And PNR or course. Lots of HR authors have jumped ship so to speak and went on writing suspense and such. 
The new releases are some of the big names, so at least we still have some of those. But as far as new releases, they are not in the numbers they used to be. I am always happy to find a debut author in HR. Is it the research that is required for HR? Or is it just that CR is selling better at the moment. Urban Fantasy has also gotten a bigger boost. 

I mean its not like there is a lack, if I have to I read the backlists. Lot of stuff thankfully being put out by the author now for a reasonable price, but I still want to follow the new books. The new authors, new voices of HR. 

And its true, the HR section in the RT magazine has gotten smaller. I noticed this in the last 2 years I have been a subscriber. 

I think HR has to fight the biggest stigma when it comes to romance. Since in the old days that was the genre the "bodice rippers" came out of. And people still to this day use that out dated term to describe historical romance. 

I need that escape though. There is nothing wrong with contempo stuff. I read PNR and UF and some contemp on between my HR's. But in the end, I always come back to HR. It just gives me that adventure, that fantasy and imagination that a CR could never give me. I am trying to get away from real life. 

I know many lament the settings and the over population of all the lordlings, but they don't bother me. If its done well, even a regency set HR can feel fresh and charming. I don't think its the setting alone that makes a HR be special. Its how the author can make me feel the characters, take me on that adventure. Even a quiet adventure is still a get away for me. 

I don't want the next generation of new HR books to be nothing but pretty wallpaper though. I do want my well researched and richly upholstered world of times past.  

But what I did notice is that in the reader groups that are about romance, HR is not on the top, or anywhere near it. Its a lot of PNR, and New Adult, CR and erotic romance. 

They'll have to pry my historical romance out of my dead cold hands. Or pry my kindle full of them that is.


----------



## Robena

I pray it isn't so, because HR is my chocolate. It's what I read to soothe me. Because I write romantic suspense, I don't read much of it unless I'm on vacation. (For all the usual reasons.) But HR, man, I don't think I could live without my historical romance fix. I usually read a chapter or two before going to sleep at night and there is never anything that keeps me awake and monitoring the creaks in the house. : )


----------



## Atunah

Be careful with those creaks in the house. Mine turned out to be mice.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

My issue with some of the (esp) Regency historicals is that they are just horrible history-wise. The ones that are well-researched really jump off the page because they just feel so different and so lovely.


----------



## Robena

Atunah said:


> Be careful with those creaks in the house. Mine turned out to be mice.


Ha ha. I was up and roaming last night, no creaks, no mice, just couldn't turn off the brain.

I'm definitely going in search of Julia Quinn's latest. Saw it mentioned somewhere on another thread but I'm brain-very-tired today. : )


----------



## CJArcher

Grace Elliot said:


> OOOhhh, eerrr!
> I've never been one for following trends. I read HR because I love the escapism. I've tried reading paranormal romance but can't suspend my disbelief long enough to enjoy the read. I love history and came to HR through reading historical fiction, so I at least will remain a HR devotee.


Your background and tastes sound like mine. I came from historical reading over to HR, but I write between the two. Most historicals never had enough romance for me, and most HR never had enough meaty plots and historical detail. So I wrote my own 



Atunah said:


> The new releases are some of the big names, so at least we still have some of those. But as far as new releases, they are not in the numbers they used to be. I am always happy to find a debut author in HR. Is it the research that is required for HR? Or is it just that CR is selling better at the moment.


Personally, I think it's the latter. The only HR that's selling in the numbers to keep authors and publishers happy are the Big Name authors with established followings. Others are finding their numbers too low and so have jumped ship to write something else. I write HR, YA HR PNR, and contemp RS and I can tell you it's an easier sell with the contemps. Much easier. Those books usually sell some copies immediately after release without me having to lift a finger, whereas the historicals need me to put my promotional hat on and source reviewers etc. It's a time suck, but I love what I write and I won't be giving up. (Plus I'm stubbornly optimistic).


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

CJArcher said:


> Personally, I think it's the latter. The only HR that's selling in the numbers to keep authors and publishers happy are the Big Name authors with established followings. Others are finding their numbers too low and so have jumped ship to write something else. * * *It's a time suck, but I love what I write and I won't be giving up. (Plus I'm stubbornly optimistic).


Maybe it's just a sign that readers are finally tired of Dukes, Earls, etc.? It's not as if there's been a lot of variety in what the pubs put out as historical lately. My western historicals continue to sell pretty well IMO, but then I'm probably satisfied with lower numbers than many.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

ellenoc said:


> Maybe it's just a sign that readers are finally tired of Dukes, Earls, etc.?


Lord knows I am.


----------



## Trophywife007

ellenoc said:


> Maybe it's just a sign that readers are finally tired of Dukes, Earls, etc.?


Not me, I'm a sucker for a duke, marquis, earl, whatever.


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> Not me, I'm a sucker for a duke, marquis, earl, whatever.


Me too, but I love also anything historical. I'm also a sucker for a laird, knight, gladiator, cowboy, native american warrior or any hunk in a kilt! Historical romance will live forever in my heart! 

BTW, ellenoc... recently read "Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold" & loved it! Looking forward to reading more of your historical westerns.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks, cagnes. Hope you like them all. I'm not quite as universal as you in taste, but I wouldn't want to be confined to dukes, etc., as the only HR available, which is what makes me wonder if readers are starting to look around for something else. Regencies have dominated HR for quite a while now, and everything goes in cycles.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

After reading so many HR's I have the visual in my head of London bursting at the seems with Lords. I can picture them tripping over themselves at Almack's and Hyde Park.


----------



## Atunah

I don't mind all the lordlings. They are comforting to me.  . Of course there were not that many duke's in reality, nor were they all handsome, mysterious with fine eyes. But that is the fantasy of it all. I like those were the lordlings are put in situations that are different for them. Like sending them to the colonies on a prison ship and delectable things like that.  
I think I read a Pamela Clare like that. 
I don't mind reading about more regular folks like Carla Kelly writes often. But there is something about having a haughty lord brought down to his knees by the woman he wants and can't have. Or such things. 
And a lordling in a kilt? Swoons. 

On the other hand one of my favorite HR heroes of all time is Derek Craven and he is not a lordling, but a gambling house owner. 

I think the Kresley Cole HR series has some interesting setting. If you Dare the first in that series is in the Pyrenees and it has some scots there and a castilian heroine. Don't mind my spelling, my spell check for some reason isn't working in chrome right now. 

The problem is that all those books are older. I also like to see more of the georgian time. 

I think there is just some kind of cinderella effect with having lordlings so popular. I just find european royalty and lordlings intriguing. There is also russia that doesn't get covered much, or some of the nordic countries. 

I am guessing that many HR are written by american authors and I think they feel more comfortable doing research in british type settings? Or westerns. There are still a lot of lordlings from around the world we need covered.  

I read about any kind of HR. I am only weary when it comes to books with german characters in it. I read one where they kept saying "zee house" or "zis knife" and other weird things to I guess convey some accent that sounded more like a mix of a mustache twirling french caricature.


----------



## crebel

Regency romances are (and always will be) my favorite form of escapist historical romance.  I guess if they went by the wayside my TBR pile would be not as long, but I hope that never happens!


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie, snap it up. Looks like a price match from B&N. 
Harper Collins title, they don't put stuff on free often I don't think. I read it and liked it a lot.
Its the first in the Forgotten Princesses series.


----------



## Trophywife007

Excellent!  I snapped it up.


----------



## Tess St John

I couldn't say I'm tired of Earls, Barons, etc...I don't care who the hero is as love as he's a hot, sweet guy, I'm all in!!

Thanks for the freebie, Atunah...I snatched it up this morning!

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend...I hope to do nothing but read...I've got a big week with one kid moving home for the summer from college and one GRADUATING from college!!  I'm exhausted just thinking about the week.   (I don't really know what this face is, but he looks a bit out of it...lol).

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY too!


----------



## Suz Ferrell

Not sure if I've shared these, but Joan Kayse has a Roman Era hisotrical series out. They are great stories. She brings the world of Rome with all its intrigue to life!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK, perhaps I shouldn't say this...but I've stopped reading  for so many reasons.
1) What a silly idea - to marry a condemned man to avoid a forced marriage = surely Shanna's father would just give her another ultimatum, to find another husband or he'll chose one for her?
2) Ruark is gorgeous, Shanna's father likes him, Shanna is obviously infatuated and she is legally married to Ruark...so why the heck doesn't she stop messing around, tell her pa the truth (who wants grandchildren, so he's not going to care who her husband is) and put an end to all the angst?
3) She won't 'marry' Ruark but she doesn't give a damn about birth control...ahem...how's she going to explain a pregnancy to her pa?

...OK I could go on, but I'm guessing it's time to let all the Shanna devotees leap to her defiance and explain what it is that I've missed.


----------



## Trophywife007

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, perhaps I shouldn't say this...but I've stopped reading  for so many reasons.
> 1) What a silly idea - to marry a condemned man to avoid a forced marriage = surely Shanna's father would just give her another ultimatum, to find another husband or he'll chose one for her?
> 2) Ruark is gorgeous, Shanna's father likes him, Shanna is obviously infatuated and she is legally married to Ruark...so why the heck doesn't she stop messing around, tell her pa the truth (who wants grandchildren, so he's not going to care who her husband is) and put an end to all the angst?
> 3) She won't 'marry' Ruark but she doesn't give a d*mn about birth control...ahem...how's she going to explain a pregnancy to her pa?
> 
> ...OK I could go on, but I'm guessing it's time to let all the Shanna devotees leap to her defiance and explain what it is that I've missed.


Well, I certainly won't leap to her defense... This is a moldy oldie that should be consigned to the compost pile. There are a couple of Woodiwiss' works that have the hero basically raping the heroine, but somehow things all work out after that. Nice basis for HEA, huh?

Edited to correct a spelling error.


----------



## Atunah

I have only read one of Woodiwiss books, The flame and the flower. I read it mostly because I thought I can't be a huge fan of historical romance and not read the book that kind of started it all as far as having a regular romance genre. It represents something there. I liked it fine enough, but I did read it with its history in mind. It certainly is not very romantic in that way. Rape and more rape and then some more. Oy that hero needed to be thrown off the boat.  
I haven't read another one yet of her, but I want to read one other. I think its the medieval one. Can't recall the name now. Not in a hurry though.  

I will not read Shanna just based on reviews. For some reason, makes no sense, but I can take a annoying Hero better than a annoying heroine. Not sure why that is. I just can't take screaming screeching bratty heroines. Or TSTL. 

Thankfully we have come a long way.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ...I haven't read another one yet of her, but I want to read one other. I think its the medieval one. Can't recall the name now. Not in a hurry though.
> 
> I will not read Shanna just based on reviews. For some reason, makes no sense, but I can take a annoying Hero better than a annoying heroine. Not sure why that is. I just can't take screaming screeching bratty heroines. Or TSTL.
> 
> Thankfully we have come a long way.


I think it's The Wolf and the Dove.  I read most of hers a zillion years ago when she and Barbara Cartland were the only game in town, pretty much. Someone here also mentioned that the use of rape (in those days) somehow made it okay that intercourse took place outside of marriage. Yikes.

Yes, "Thankfully we have come a long way."


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Snagged the freebie! Yay.

I'm currently reading Discovery of Witches and I'm really enjoying it. The HR's are going to have to wait a bit... I can't mix vampires & witches with Lords and Ladies. That would be a little too weird.


----------



## Atunah

I actually like reading the PNR infused historicals . I guess time travel HR would fall into that too.

I actually have a few vampire lordlings set in regency on my tbr list. Not apparently that weird anymore.

One is called "Bite me Your Grace"  . Here is its blurb and why I got it. 



> London's Lord Vampire Has Problems
> 
> Dr. John Polidori's tale "The Vampyre" burst upon the Regency scene along with Mary Shelley's Frankenstein after that notorious weekend spent writing ghost stories with Lord Byron.
> 
> A vampire crazy broke out instantly in the haut ton.
> 
> Now Ian Ashton, the Lord Vampire of London, has to attend tedious balls, linger in front of mirrors, and eat lots of garlic in an attempt to quell the gossip.
> 
> If that weren't annoying enough, his neighbor, Angelica Winthrop has literary aspirations of her own and is sneaking into his house at night just to see what she can find.
> 
> Hungry, tired, and fed up, Ian is in no mood to humor his beautiful intruder...


I need to finish the prime book I picked for April so I can pick the one for May. 
This is my april choice. 


So far so good. I had already read some by this author so I was familiar with her already. Of course once again I have no clue what to get next. 

I also have to get to reading my library loan which is the second I think in the series. I really liked the first one.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Check out my blog for some Historical Romance snippets.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Atunah

And some sales to post. 

The Pennyroyal series is on sale for 1.99 each by Julie Anne Long. Great series for those that haven't read it yet. 
I'll post them in order of series starting with #1. Again, all 1.99 each.

      

That is the complete series on sale for 1.99 each. #8 in the series is coming out in June this year, not on sale but 6 something.

Then I also found this back list release for 1.99 by Danelle Harmon. Its a standalone as far as I can tell.



And here is one for 2.99 I read and loved. Its a pretty epic highland romance and I floved the hero, just floved him. 
This author is great by the way. 


Have fun.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I actually like reading the PNR infused historicals . I guess time travel HR would fall into that too.
> 
> I actually have a few vampire lordlings set in regency on my tbr list. Not apparently that weird anymore.
> 
> One is called "Bite me Your Grace"  .


I'm going to try "Bite Me Your Grace" and would appreciate seeing any other listings that combine PNR with historical. A while back I read a few that combined werewolves with historical -- pretty fun. Mmmm, "vampire lordlings" Yum.


----------



## Atunah

I am still looking for more Historical paranormal romance. So I found this listopia on goodreads for now. I haven't looked all the way through yet, but it should get us started. 

http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/1823.Historical_Paranormal_Romance

I am also going to start a shelf on goodreads when I read the books. I am going to keep time travel on a separate shelf though.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

A gripe I have...

Why, oh why doesn't Amazon list series information in the Product Details  ?? I can find series info from the product description from my Kindle but on the website only the physical description is given. I'm kinda anal   about series and really don't like reading them out of order. Sometimes I luck out and discover either through the book description or customer reviews that a book is part of a series.


----------



## Trophywife007

Great list, Atunah!  I had forgotten about the Parasol Protectorate (Victorian) which I loved, although it's not everyone's cuppa.  There are a lot of ideas on that list.  Thank you!  

Has anyone read the Gardella Vampire Chronicles?

I'm with you, Cork Dork Mom.  I usually wind up Googling authors' websites to find out the reading order, then make my own list that I send to my Kindle. It's a hassle when all I want to do is read! (Insert icon throwing a tantrum.)


----------



## Atunah

For series I either check goodreads or I add them into http://www.fictfact.com/. I now have 161 series listed with them  . Apparently everything is series now. This site helps to keep track nicely. It also sends out emails when a new book in the series is available. 
It basically tells you which one is up next in whatever series you read. Of course you'll have to update as you read the books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fictfact is good. . . .as is Fantastic Fiction. It has no 'social' component, just authors books listed in order, usually with alternate titles as well, and sometimes with other authors they like to read.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> And some sales to post.
> The Pennyroyal series is on sale for 1.99 each by Julie Anne Long. Great series for those that haven't read it yet.


They're not on sale here in Australia which is typical. So annoying because I hear good things about them.



Trophywife007 said:


> I'm going to try "Bite Me Your Grace" and would appreciate seeing any other listings that combine PNR with historical.


I love the title, although I'm not a fan of vamps or wolves. The Parasol Protectorate didn't do it for me, although it was hugely popular when it came out. I love some PNR with historical though, especially time travel, witches, seers etc. That GR list is a good place to start. I didn't see Juliet Marrillier on there. Love her books, especially the Sevenwaters series.


----------



## Atunah

Sorry C.J. Do you ever get anything on sale from the publishers? You guys pay so much for books already anyway, you should get some sales.

I have some more sales and I bet those wont work for you either. 

Its the Tessa Dare Spindle cove series. Now be very careful. These are on sale for .99 cents, but a couple of them use a new ASIN number and although I already have them, they did not show on top that I already own them. I had to make sure and search in my account. And those links are now going to books not available anymore. So make sure to check first.

They are .99 cents a pop. I am listing in order of series. 

  

This is a sale in anticipation of the 4th in the series which comes out on May 28th.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> Sorry C.J. Do you ever get anything on sale from the publishers? You guys pay so much for books already anyway, you should get some sales.


We never get trad published books on sale. It must be a regional/rights thing. That's why I'm reading more and more indie books. It's not that I prefer one reading experience over the other, it's the high price of the books and lack of sales from the trad authors that force me that way. Those Tessa Dare books aren't on sale for me either, which is a shame because I've wanted to read them for ages now. I've heard how good they are.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> We never get trad published books on sale. It must be a regional/rights thing. That's why I'm reading more and more indie books. It's not that I prefer one reading experience over the other, it's the high price of the books and lack of sales from the trad authors that force me that way. Those Tessa Dare books aren't on sale for me either, which is a shame because I've wanted to read them for ages now. I've heard how good they are.


What about the back list stuff put out by the authors, like the danelle harmon I listed, was that on sale for 1.99? I think her stuff is usually 4.99. I'll keep my eye out for non big publisher thingies. Sorry 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Fictfact is good. . . .as is Fantastic Fiction. It has no 'social' component, just authors books listed in order, usually with alternate titles as well, and sometimes with other authors they like to read.


That is a really good site too. They are really good in listing the category series romances in order. Those are sometimes hard to figure out especially with harlequin.

**************************
I found some more sales. 
I never read LaVyrle Spencer, but she always gets high marks. American based HR
99 cents


This one is $1.99 and the 1st in a series


This backlist is free, has been free before


And a couple of 99 centers by this author, I haven't read her yet


----------



## worktolive

Lots of books to read on that historical PNR list from Goodreads. I would recommend Leanna Renee Hieber's Percy Parker books, as well as her latest which is a gothic YA. They are set in late Victorian London and her writing style is very suited toward gothics. I've also read Kathryne Kennedy's Relics of Merlin series and enjoyed it. A few of the others are on my towering TBR pile.


----------



## Robena

Read a great RT review for Jennifer Haymore's June release: _The Duchess Hunt_. I love her style and she really does her research. It's a little bit higher price but not too bad, I'll spring for it. ; )


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm still reeling from "Bite me Your Grace."  What a fantastic title! The author has told you in 4 words what the genre of the book is - wonderful!


----------



## crebel

I had to buy "Bite me Your Grace" just because of the title. Atunah, you are such an enabler! 

Here is the link if anyone else is interested.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> I had to buy "Bite me Your Grace" just because of the title. Atunah, you are such an enabler!
> 
> Here is the link if anyone else is interested.


Been there.... got the book.... but no time to ready. Atunah you really should be paid for all the books you recommend to us!


----------



## Atunah

Ooops 

I hope you like it, I mean I haven't even read it yet. . I too had to get it because of the title and that blurb. I also been a member of that sourcebook romance club so the book was only 1.67. You pay 9.99 for 6 credits that can be used on their selections. It was a selection one month.

If there is a contest for best title, that one should win it. .

I had just finished a Romantic suspense book and I was waffling and waffling on what to read. I had started a few books but I guess ennui has hit me again.

So I dug out another book I got way back strictly based on the setting. Its a Loveswept title that has been revived so they are releasing a lot of that line again. That line had some really unusual settings. This one is set in early 1800 San Fransisco and the Hero was raised in Japan and is a Samurai. . He is a western man. I just started so I don't know all the details yet. So he is a captain and he goes from and to the east to American to transport goods and he has a katana and all the kung fu mojo. He was found at 10 by a Japanese family so there is that. 
The heroine is trying to hire him as a body guard for her well off father as he somehow got involved with some chinese tong, which I guess is like a gang.

Is the setting different enough?   Its $3.99


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ooooh, thanks for the shout out about Tessa Dare's books - they aren't on special in the UK but I have them already  but I didn't know she had a new book out at the end of the month....Whoop! Whoop! I just can't get enough of her work. With that in mind I've just finished her novella

and it's DELICIOUS ! I don't usually read novellas - I like to be immersed in a read and it not end - but because it is my Tessa Dare I bought it - and it lived up to expectations. I suspect it's a novella because she didn't want to pad it out - not a wasted word and a very satisfying read.


----------



## Robena

Oh, thanks Grace. I like Tessa Dare's writing. I'll look for that in June. 
That novella sounds lovely, but I'm like you and prefer a longer book. I'll wait.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Robena said:


> Oh, thanks Grace. I like Tessa Dare's writing. I'll look for that in June.
> That novella sounds lovely, but I'm like you and prefer a longer book. I'll wait.


 - it wasn't hideously short. Lesser authors would have padded it out to make a full length novel and charged more - and probably got away with it. Kudos to Ms Dare for putting the story first and letting it be the length it needed to be.


----------



## JoanK

I love historicals of any time period. Some faves are Pamela Clare (WONDERFUL Revolutionary set series and the MacKinnon Rangers series set in French Indian wars. Defiant is nominated for an RWA RITA this year!)

Anna Campbell and Christine Brookes are authors that have given the Regency era a whole new life IMHO. I also JUST discovered Lorraine Heath!

I believe a good story, no matter the time period, is what matters


----------



## Grace Elliot

JoanK said:


> I love historicals of any time period. Some faves are Pamela Clare (WONDERFUL Revolutionary set series and the MacKinnon Rangers series set in French Indian wars. Defiant is nominated for an RWA RITA this year!)
> 
> Anna Campbell and Christine Brookes are authors that have given the Regency era a whole new life IMHO. I also JUST discovered Lorraine Heath!
> 
> I believe a good story, no matter the time period, is what matters


Ohh, just when I think I'm getting a grip, someone recommends authors I haven't read...off to check these ladies out.


----------



## FMH

This thread is so long that I'm not sure if someone had mentioned Georgette Heyer but they must have. Let me reiterate here. She was very well researched and her heroines were normally of the strong (and different from society's norm) variety. 

They were my mother's favorite and I inherited the entire library from her when she passed. Always makes me feel closer to her when I read one.


----------



## Atunah

You can never go wrong with Heyer. I am slowly working my way through her catalog. My first was Venetia and its hard to beat that one. Lord Damerel, sigh.


----------



## CJArcher

I've read a few Heyers and have been meaning to pick up others. I love her style. So far my favourite is the Grand Sophy.


----------



## Robena

My all time favorite Heyer is Cotillion, but I also like The Grand Sophy, and Black Sheep.


----------



## FMH

I loved The Grand Sophy! And I just finished Friday's Child - very fun and a departure in that the heroine (named Hero) is a young chit who isn't of "society" and makes innocent yet ridiculous errors. My favorite was Lion's Cub - oh... Is that the title? I'm not home so I can't look at my shelf. It's the one where the girl is posing as a boy and Monsignor figures it out - and then marries her!


----------



## worktolive

F.M.Hopkins said:


> I loved The Grand Sophy! And I just finished Friday's Child - very fun and a departure in that the heroine (named Hero) is a young chit who isn't of "society" and makes innocent yet ridiculous errors. My favorite was Lion's Cub - oh... Is that the title? I'm not home so I can't look at my shelf. It's the one where the girl is posing as a boy and Monsignor figures it out - and then marries her!


You are thinking of These Old Shades, the first Regency I ever read and still one of my favorite romances. The followup to it was called Devils Cub and featured the son of Monsignor, (the Duke of Avon) and Leonie.


----------



## FMH

That's it! I woke up this morning remembering it was Devil's Cub! ...but still couldn't remember the title of the first one. Thank you


----------



## Atunah

I read those 2 back to back I think. I liked the Devils Cub a little better than These old shades. I do know that it took me a bit to get used to the way the story was told. Just the way they people talked and everything. I had to re-read a lot in the beginning. Once I am in it, Its all good. 

I tried to do an audiobook on "A civil contract", but the library loan time ran out before I could finish. Audio books are just such a drag to me that I can barely make it through a chapter before I have to stop. I thought Heyer would be a good one to try to get into them again. Just not working for me. Now I'll have to see if the library has the book as ebook so I can read the story. I am going to have to start again at the beginning as listening to it I didn't retain anything. 

I also loved Frederica, Venetia and something else I can't think off and I can't go on Goodreads to check as they been down all morning, again. On and off. 

eta: be warned, my auto spell check thingy seems to be kaputt on my chrome browser. It is not going to be pretty.


----------



## FMH

These Old Shades was my introduction, given me by my mom who said, "I think you might enjoy this. Just give it a try." Heyer was her favorite author (alongside perhaps, Tolkien) and she wanted me to be bit by the bug. I was - fell totally in love with Leonie and was bummed she was not in Devil's Cub until the end, and for only a little while.  I felt happy to "see" her all grown up and a duchess. Heyer must have had such a wonderful time bringing those characters back. And the Duke! Such a powerful force. I loved him - and his son. I'm a sucker for men like them. 

When my mom passed away it took me awhile to pick them up again but now that some time has passed, and the hurt has healed a bit,  I have been enjoying the regency world again, even included it in my book's flashbacks. Fun to read it and fun to write it.


----------



## CJArcher

F.M.Hopkins said:


> I loved The Grand Sophy! And I just finished Friday's Child - very fun and a departure in that the heroine (named Hero) is a young chit who isn't of "society" and makes innocent yet ridiculous errors. My favorite was Lion's Cub - oh... Is that the title? I'm not home so I can't look at my shelf. It's the one where the girl is posing as a boy and Monsignor figures it out - and then marries her!


OK, I have to get it now if only because I LOVE the girl-posing-as-boy trope.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> OK, I have to get it now if only because I LOVE the girl-posing-as-boy trope.


If you like girl posing as boy, also check out "The Masqueraders". Unlike Heyers others I read, this one is set after the Jacobite uprising of '45. The 2 siblings end up on the wrong side due to their father and so they not only change their names, but their genders and flee to London. 
So the brother becomes a young woman and the sister a young buck. All with the courting and defending honor and utter total chaos. This book is utterly nuts. . I think someone called it swashbucking and that is a good description. The poor dears just get deeper and deeper into the mess.


----------



## CJArcher

I love a bit of swash and buckle so that's now on my list too. 

I just checked out These Old Shades on Kindle - $9.99!!! No sale to me. I'll see if my library has it instead, or a friend.


----------



## Miriam Minger

F.M.Hopkins said:


> This thread is so long that I'm not sure if someone had mentioned Georgette Heyer but they must have. Let me reiterate here. She was very well researched and her heroines were normally of the strong (and different from society's norm) variety.
> 
> They were my mother's favorite and I inherited the entire library from her when she passed. Always makes me feel closer to her when I read one.


I love Georgette Heyer!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I love a bit of swash and buckle so that's now on my list too.
> 
> I just checked out These Old Shades on Kindle - $9.99!!! No sale to me. I'll see if my library has it instead, or a friend.


Keep an eye out for them. Sourcebook owns the rights to them and they had them on sale twice now I think. Of course I have no clue if that was outside the US. Some of the Heyer books are ebooks at my library, but not all. Hope you can find them to borrow somewhere. 
Its 8.69 here for this book and wouldn't pay that much either. Not for such old books.


----------



## cagnes

The only Heyer title I've read so far is The Grand Sophy & I loved it. I've been wanting to read more of her work & now thanks to you guys, I've got some good recs & an itch to read more Heyer!


----------



## FMH

CJArcher said:


> I love a bit of swash and buckle so that's now on my list too.
> 
> I just checked out These Old Shades on Kindle - $9.99!!! No sale to me. I'll see if my library has it instead, or a friend.


Holy wow! 9.99 on kindle. Impressive. Yes, the girl posing as boy is always fun. I'll have to check out The Masqueraders - have it on the shelf so here weeeeeee go!


----------



## cagnes

Just checked my library & they have a good many Georgette Heyer ebooks! I put a hold on "The Masqueraders" & in the meantime I borrowed  "Frederica" & "Arabella".

They also have "These Old Shades" available, but I'm not quite ready to start another series.... so I'll get to that one later.


----------



## Atunah

I think at some point in this thread, or several times , we talked about how much more sweeping some of the older HR were. The themes were more involved and more locales were used. So I am always eager to see backlist stuff come up.

I have a huge list of out of print stuff in my ereaderiq account. Lots of time travel stuff from the 90's, lots of authors that haven't been seen or hear off and just stuff I come across over time in recommendation threads. So that when it finally does come up in kindle format, I get an email about it.

Well I got an email about a book by Anita Mils called Scandal bound. I must have had that one in the ereader list forever and I can't even remember why I added it. I think it was some recommendation of sort. Maybe I need to start making notes on that. 
So I click on it and its 2.99 and its a regency. Sounds interesting. Anyone read this author before? I can't say I have. Not that I recall at least. 


So I look and there are a couple of others re-released, also for 2.99 by the same author. And this one caught my eye. Mainly because of the setting. 


1756 and it plays out in the colonies in the americas and I am guessing what is Canada now? And they are defending against the french. 
I have to say I find this setting intriguing. I might get a sample to see if I like the author.

Funny is the difference in the covers, especially for "Follow the Heart". On goodreads the old one is there in all its glorious purple dressed beauty. Flowing hair on the heroine and either a ponytail or a mullet on the hero. Its hard to tell.  Guessing its suppose to be a ponytail given the time. Or is that a queue.

Sorry, I make no excuses for it. I flove the old covers. I have some paperbacks in a box of HR and oh the magenta, and the purple and the gold relief on the front cover. Some are so shiny orange and sunny and then the metallic print.

Oh my precious.  

They are art to me. A part of the pop culture so to speak. When women were finally free to let their hair down, and did we ever. And the guys too. . I am also one of those that never had any sense of being embarrassed of what I read. 
They make me smile. 

*************************************
eta;

Had to add that in my every present quest to pick a prime loan each month, I found this one I think will be my May pick. 
The cover is pretty modern, but is a backlist release from 1989. 
American Revolution, Maryland area. About a women that runs an Inn there and her and the hero seem to be on opposite sides. Apparently many women owned inns and such in the area at the time. So it sounds interesting to me.


----------



## Atunah

Found a sale. I read this and really liked it. First in a series and on sale for .99 cents.


----------



## Dina

Love, love, love Susanna Kearsley. Big on romance and historical detail but not your traditional romance novel. She takes me away to another world.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie that sounds promising


Its a book from 1990 and gets great reviews where I look. That author gets them in general.

Flove the backlists.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Here is a freebie that sounds promising
> 
> 
> Its a book from 1990 and gets great reviews where I look. That author gets them in general.
> 
> Flove the backlists.


Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

Here is a Laura Kinsale on sale for $2.51
I haven't read it. Reviews seem to be ok, if a bit split. 


Here is a Carla Kelly I totally loved and 5 starred. $2.99


Happy reading everyone.


----------



## Atunah

Several of Elizabeth Chater regencies are on sale for .99 cents each. I never read her. These are re-released and looking at when they were published, 1980, I assume they are traditional type regency.

.99

   

I think there are a few more. So just look for the author.

And this Tessa Dare is now down to .89 cents. Be careful though, I already owned this, but it doesn't show. They are using a new ASIN for this sale version I guess. Tricky. Its the 2nd in the spindle cove series. I think it was on sale before. I can't recall, its all a blur. 


Here is a Lynsay Sands on sale for $1.99. Its the first in the Madison sister series.


Here is a Loveswept on sale for .99 cents. Its not a re-release, but a debut.


----------



## crebel

Atunah, Bite Me, Your Grace is no longer in your signature line so you must have finished it.  What did you think?

I finished it this week after buying it just for the title.  I'm not much of a vampire fan, but I enjoyed the book and the banter between the H and h.  I liked that the vampires were more "serious" vampires and not "glittery".  I even thought the ending left open possibilities for sequels through the years.


----------



## Atunah

I had to set it aside for a while. Not that I didn't like it, but I had to start a library loan and I needed just a quick break from historicals. I am basically reading 3 books at once right now. Never did that before, but it does actually work. I want to read Bite Me when I go to bed in the evenings. It has that little gothic fun feel to it for that time of day.  
I liked what I read so far and yes, I like the banter. I had to laugh when she got bit early on. I wanted her to say, "Your Grace bit me".   As a play on the tile. 

Your Grace can bite me anytime.  

I'll finish it soon. 

I still have it in the reading bar, its just not visible as only 2 show up. It just got moved down a couple of spots there. My reading bar is more chaotic in the reading and reading next section though as I waffle so much.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

As long as it is not the typical chick porn


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I don't know if Maggie Robinson has been mentioned on this thread. I just finished three of her books (devoured them, really) and she knows how to tell a story. You may want to take a look at:  Lord Gray's List, Master of Sin and Mistress By Marriage.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'm currently reading the third installment (5 total) of Colleen Gleason's Gardella Vampire Chronicles which is set during the Regency period. The first book starts off like a traditional historical romance with some paranormal tossed in; however, by the end of the first and continuing on to the second and third books this series is more like Urban Fantasy than Historical Romance. If you like UF and if you can get through the first book which is not the best one, imo, I recommend this series.

I very much like the heroine and her world, and the situations she faces are very engaging. So far, so good!


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm currently reading the third installment (5 total) of Colleen Gleason's Gardella Vampire Chronicles which is set during the Regency period.


Thanks for the rec. I remember trying a sample of the first book once and not really being grabbed by it, but I've learned that when it comes to UF, you really have to try the second book in a series before you can completely write it off. Oftentimes, they get better after the first book. I do really like historical paranormals so I should give this one more of a try. Has anyone tried the Cin Craven series by Jenna MaClaine? That's another one that's set in the early 1800's.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  ...my Amazon Prime loan for May. Loved it, I seem to have a thing for mail order bride themes.


----------



## cagnes

Harriet Schultz said:


> I don't know if Maggie Robinson has been mentioned on this thread. I just finished three of her books (devoured them, really) and she knows how to tell a story. You may want to take a look at: Lord Gray's List, Master of Sin and Mistress By Marriage.


I haven't tried Maggie Robinson yet. I see that I have one of her books as a freebie & several other are available through overdrive. Thanks for the recs, I'll have to give them try. Some of her covers are pretty hot!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Is Urban Fantasy different from Steampunk?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cork_dork_mom said:


> Is Urban Fantasy different from Steampunk?


It is in my mind: I enjoy a fair bit of Steampunk but don't much care for Urban Fantasy.


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> Is Urban Fantasy different from Steampunk?


I think steampunk is mainly a story historically set with elaborate mechanical inventions. Where urban fantasy a fantasy in a more contemporary, urban setting.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> Is Urban Fantasy different from Steampunk?


I don't know how to explain the technical differences between the two, but I think they are huge.

I'm just the opposite of Ann, I have really enjoyed several different UF's (Karen Marie Moning's Fever series is the first that comes to mind), but haven't read a steampunk that I liked beyond "okay".

In my mind I wouldn't qualify even the Fever series as romance, though. It was UF with a love/sex subplot.


----------



## worktolive

cork_dork_mom said:


> Is Urban Fantasy different from Steampunk?


I think they are very different. UF is typically set in a modern day setting (used to also always be an urban setting, hence the name, but it has expanded to encompass rural settings also), and usually has some kind of paranormal element, such as vampires, werewolves, witches, demons, etc. as its main focus.

Steampunk on the other hand is typically Victorian, or alternate history Victorian with fantastical gadgets and plots. It may have paranormal elements like vampires, werewolves, or sorcerers, but it's really more about the alternate world than it is about the paranormal. I've also seen a few set in an "Americana" type setting - the old TV series, The Wild West, was steampunk before there ever was such a category. 

If you want to dip into Steampunk without going full-bore into it, I'd highly recommend Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series. It's a mashup of various elements including steampunk, historical paranormal, and Victorian comedy of manners with a nice romance thrown in on the side.



Personally, I love UF and read it all the time, whereas steampunk doesn't appeal to me as much (other than the aforementioned Gail Carriger series, which I adored and was laugh out loud funny to boot). I've got a couple of MelJean Brooks' Iron Seas series on my TBR pile which is also supposed to be a good example of Steampunk/Romance, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Trophywife007

I thought Gail Carriger's Parisol Protectorate was lots of fun, too. I haven't tried her next series... seems like it's YA.

I looked up "Urban Fantasy" on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_fantasy and some characteristics are that normally there is an urban setting (duh!) for the story that can be contemporary, future, or historical, it contains an element of fantasy/paranormal/supernatural (double duh!), and focuses on an issue outside of a romantic relationship.


----------



## Tess St John

Yeah, I think the scifi aspect is the difference in Steampunk and UF. The machines that don't belong in the time period--and most are set in the 18th and 19th centuries. 

So many books spoken about and suggested...I'm off to add to my bulging TBR pile.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, I missed you Tess.

I found a good sale. A Elizabeth Boyle trilogy for $2.99. That is all 3 book in one. Its the Brazen trilogy


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Ah, I missed you Tess.
> 
> I found a good sale. A Elizabeth Boyle trilogy for $2.99. That is all 3 book in one. Its the Brazen trilogy


I downloaded a sample and it looks good. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CJArcher

I just finished Heyer's _These Old Shades _ and want to say thanks to whoever it was up-thread who recommended it. Actually I think it was a few of you. It was lots of fun, and I loved Avon and Leonie, although the age difference made me shudder a bit as did his paternalism. I find it interesting that I can overlook certain elements in a book that was written many decades ago that would peeve me if written by a modern writer writing a historical.


----------



## Tatiana

CJArcher said:


> I just finished Heyer's _These Old Shades _ and want to say thanks to whoever it was up-thread who recommended it. Actually I think it was a few of you. It was lots of fun, and I loved Avon and Leonie, although the age difference made me shudder a bit as did his paternalism. I find it interesting that I can overlook certain elements in a book that was written many decades ago that would peeve me if written by a modern writer writing a historical.


The next Heyer to read is _The Devil's Cub_. The hero is Avon and Leonie's son. I think I liked it more than _These Old Shades_.


----------



## worktolive

CJArcher said:


> I just finished Heyer's _These Old Shades _ and want to say thanks to whoever it was up-thread who recommended it. Actually I think it was a few of you. It was lots of fun, and I loved Avon and Leonie, although the age difference made me shudder a bit as did his paternalism. I find it interesting that I can overlook certain elements in a book that was written many decades ago that would peeve me if written by a modern writer writing a historical.


I was probably one of the recommenders as this is one of my favorite books.  I know the age difference (and yes, the paternalism) should bother me, but I give historicals much more leeway in that regard, because back then it was both common and accepted for older men to take young wives, and in this story, at least, you get the sense that even though Leonie is much younger, Avon doesn't discount her or take her for granted.


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> The next Heyer to read is _The Devil's Cub_. The hero is Avon and Leonie's son. I think I liked it more than _These Old Shades_.


I did too. 

And I always recommend Venetia. Lord Damerel. Sigh.

Also in Venetia, there is so much tension between the characters that there is a scene toward the end that just took my breath away. And all done without any kind of sex. I have no clue how Heyer did it. Masterful. So romantic.

I want me my own Damerel.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> and in this story, at least, you get the sense that even though Leonie is much younger, Avon doesn't discount her or take her for granted.


And I love how she has him wrapped around her little finger. LOVE that.

I've added Devils Club and Venetia to my TBR pile now! I'll see if my library has them, as the kindle prices are too much IMO. I've got a couple of other books ahead of them to read first, one of which is a Susanna Kearsley who was also recommended up-thread.



(That's the UK cover which is the one I have)


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> I've got a couple of other books ahead of them to read first, one of which is a Susanna Kearsley who was also recommended up-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> (That's the UK cover which is the one I have)


Can't wait to hear what you think of "The Firebird", that one's on my tbr pile.


----------



## Robena

Haven't read a Regency or Historical in a month or so. That Kearsley, The Firebird, looks interesting. Love the cover. Off to check it out. : )


----------



## FMH

CJArcher said:


> I just finished Heyer's _These Old Shades _ and want to say thanks to whoever it was up-thread who recommended it. Actually I think it was a few of you. It was lots of fun, and I loved Avon and Leonie, although the age difference made me shudder a bit as did his paternalism. I find it interesting that I can overlook certain elements in a book that was written many decades ago that would peeve me if written by a modern writer writing a historical.


Glad you enjoyed it! I was one of those who gave the recommendation  as promised I'm reading The Masqueraders now and it is quite a lark. Starts out with a great deal of humor, which makes it stand out from the other Heyer books I've read. She's usually got wit, but we've got three characters right from the start who are funny and of similar minds. Looking forward to the adventures they're about to jump into!

And yes - Devil's cub is after These Old Shades, if you want to hear about their son.


----------



## Atunah

A Elizabeth Chater freebie. Looks like her family is re-releasing her stuff. This looks to be a regency.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I was in a reading rut (so uncomfortable - like wearing an itchy sweater that you can't take off) and couldn't find anything to read. Nothing sounded good until I picked up and devoured  and the second in the trilogy. Now I have to cool my heals for volume three.

In the meantime I'm racing through romances again . It's funny how for awhile the interest won't be there, then WHAM!  you can't get enough.


----------



## CJArcher

cork_dork_mom said:


> In the meantime I'm racing through romances again . It's funny how for awhile the interest won't be there, then WHAM!  you can't get enough.


So true! This has been happening with me lately too.

I finished Firebird and LOVED it.



If the rest of Susanna Kearsley's books are like this one, then she's just become my new favourite author  The problem is, I can't pick up any more for a while because Firebird not only stopped me from writing, but I began to neglect the family too. They do like to be fed sometimes. *sigh* I think I need to read some books that can be put down again after a few pages.


----------



## Trophywife007

CJArcher said:


> I finished Firebird and LOVED it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the rest of Susanna Kearsley's books are like this one, then she's just become my new favourite author  The problem is, I can't pick up any more for a while because Firebird not only stopped me from writing, but I began to neglect the family too. They do like to be fed sometimes. *sigh* I think I need to read some books that can be put down again after a few pages.


It looks like a few of her books are available on Overdrive. I'll check her out some time.

Interesting difference in price between UK & US Amazon: £1.99 vs. $9.34. Yikes.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

If the rest of Susanna Kearsley's books are like this one, then she's just become my new favourite author  The problem is, I can't pick up any more for a while because Firebird not only stopped me from writing, but I began to neglect the family too. They do like to be fed sometimes. *sigh* I think I need to read some books that can be put down again after a few pages.
[/quote]

My son & hubby have gotten used to seeing my nose stuck to the Kindle... laundry goes undone, dishes pile up - but when you're in the middle of a love scene/chase scene/reconciliation/starting/finishing a book, you can't just step away! I'm sure it's against the law... somewhere in the world.


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> So true! This has been happening with me lately too.
> 
> I finished Firebird and LOVED it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the rest of Susanna Kearsley's books are like this one, then she's just become my new favourite author  The problem is, I can't pick up any more for a while because Firebird not only stopped me from writing, but I began to neglect the family too. They do like to be fed sometimes. *sigh* I think I need to read some books that can be put down again after a few pages.


Lol, yeah can't forget to feed that family! 

So far, I've read *The Rose Garden*, *The Shadowy Horses* & *The Winter Sea* & they were all similarly themed having to do with past & present. I loved them all, especially The Winter Sea! I just noticed on goodreads the "The Firebird" is listed as a continuation of "The Winter Sea".... I definitely have to bump it up on my tbr pile!


----------



## Robena

YAY! Just got an ARC of *The Duchess Hunt * by Jennifer Haymore. Guess what I'm doing this weekend?


----------



## JoanK

I ADORE historical romance! 

I have no preference to time periods....romance happened throughout history after all....as long as it is a good story with a HEA.

Pamela Clare is a fantastic historical author. Her MacKinnon Rangers series are set during French Indian wars with a "hint" of Scots in them. Previously, revolutionary set Ride the Fire series....to die for.

A big hooray for Jennie Lin and her success! I was in the audience the night she won the RWA Golden Heart!

As to Regencies....JUST discovered Lorraine Heath in Lost Lords of Pembrook  And Anna Campbell as well as Christina Brookes ...great stories that don't rely on the descriptions of dresses.

I could go on and on and on.....and....on


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Ok folks, I need a good book to read. Not too sweet and syrupy. I prefer more historical-based. I got super bad news about my Dad today and I'm going to need a book or two to just curl up with, where I know it's going to be a HEA and I can just relax and accept the world again.

This is my favourite historical romance thus far:


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Ok folks, I need a good book to read. Not too sweet and syrupy. I prefer more historical-based. I got super bad news about my Dad today and I'm going to need a book or two to just curl up with, where I know it's going to be a HEA and I can just relax and accept the world again.
> 
> This is my favourite historical romance thus far:


Sorry hon 
That is a fantastic Mary Balogh, loved it too. Let me see what I have in my list that I loved. 
(I don't know if they are available in your .ca store like they are on .com.)


This one was really good. Not fluffy or syrupy. Its the heroine in this one suffering some issues so to speak. Very well done I thought.

You can pretty much pick any of Carla Kelly's books and find greatness. I put her almost up on Balogh levels. Here is one of many I loved. 


This is more on the light and witty side, but it is so charming and so romantic I think


This here packs a punch. Don't mind the new cover, it is much more than that. Tough in spots, but swoonworthy. 


Here is another Balogh I loved. Well I love many of hers, some more than others. A bit darker, especially starting out. Not sweet at all


----------



## Atunah

Some sales I found. This is the first in the Inferno Club series. $1.99


Kerrylin Sparks did a HR before she did vampires. $1.99
It was originally called "For Love or Country". 
Set during the pre-Revolutionary War era of 1769.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Krista D. Ball said:


> Ok folks, I need a good book to read. Not too sweet and syrupy. I prefer more historical-based. I got super bad news about my Dad today and I'm going to need a book or two to just curl up with, where I know it's going to be a HEA and I can just relax and accept the world again.
> 
> This is my favourite historical romance thus far:


Krista - hope all is o.k. with your dad!!

I'm a big fan of all the Mary Balogh books and Gaelen Foley is good too.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah, I own the Pearl book, but never read it. I'll check it out! Thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

Krista D. Ball said:


> Atunah, I own the Pearl book, but never read it. I'll check it out! Thanks!


I knew Atunah would have something for you! Sorry to hear about your dad -- sending good wishes your way.


----------



## Atunah

Apparently Avon is doing a humongous sale for 99 cents. I found out about this from a poster on mobile reads so I see if I can cull out the HR. Holy carp 

There are many backlist titles there. Some it looks like they used the old covers, to my flowing-hair-purple-cover-loving amusement and delight. 

Again, these are all .99 cents.

This post will be growing as I keep updating. Don't want to lose my post in between.

Some Edith Layton. 
I think she does/did a lot of regency type thingies. I read one by her and totally loved it, The Duke's Wager. Not on sale
    

Genell Dellin
I am guessing by the covers western/native american flavored. 
    

Susan Kay Law. 
These seem to be americana/western type stories. 
   

Pamela Britton
 

Linda Needham
  

Sari Robins
  

Kathryn Smith
 

Teresa Southwick
Western
 

Judith Stanton
Western
 

Other .99 cent ones


----------



## CJArcher

That is a lot of books on sale!! Sadly, not here in Australia.

Krista, hugs. Have a look at my post up-thread on Susanna Kearsley's book. I think you'd like it - lovely romances (a contemp and historical inter-twined), but not syrupy. Lots of historical detail. Great writing.


----------



## Tess St John

Krista D. Ball said:


> Ok folks, I need a good book to read. Not too sweet and syrupy. I prefer more historical-based. I got super bad news about my Dad today and I'm going to need a book or two to just curl up with, where I know it's going to be a HEA and I can just relax and accept the world again.
> 
> This is my favourite historical romance thus far:


So sorry, Krista!!! Sending hugs.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Currently reading . I'm finding it really enjoyable. I'm not quite half way through & would recommend it. The duke is pretty stuffy and the Scottish witch he has linked himself to is quite humorous (her witch skills are not the best and makes for some humorous mistakes). Looking forward to how things work out.


----------



## MineBook

Yeah, there are days when historical romance is best reading. 

Now I read *Clockwork Princess (The infernal Devices) by Cassandra Clare *.


----------



## worktolive

cork_dork_mom said:


> Currently reading . I'm finding it really enjoyable. I'm not quite half way through & would recommend it. The duke is pretty stuffy and the Scottish witch he has linked himself to is quite humorous (her witch skills are not the best and makes for some humorous mistakes). Looking forward to how things work out.


I just read Bewitching a few weeks ago after having picked it up for free a couple of years ago (I'm trying to make a dent in my humongous "free" pile). I really liked it. Joy was adorable and the duke was properly stuffy.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished *Always To Remember* by Loraine Heath... It's set in post civil war Texas. I don't tend to read much from that era, but I loved this one - cheesy cover and all!


----------



## Atunah

I love the cheesy covers. . I am also one that never would hide a book because of a cover. I love them all. I proudly display my cheese. . Well the few paperbacks I still have that is.
And you bet its the raised surface, gold accented, purple/fushia enhanced flowing hair cover ones. 

I am reading my prime loan from May. Have to finish it so I can still pick the June pick in June. 


Personally, here is an example of why new shiny modern covers don't always work. This is not a fluffy romance novel. Its brutal and realistic I would assume for the time. 1777 Maine. Patriots and loyalists, neighbors against neighbors and a woman struggling to run her Inn after being send to america by her step father as an indentured servant. She gets abused by the Inn owner and ends up as his wife at some point. Hero in disguise and on the other side than the heroine. Heroine loyalist, Hero patriot.
Sometimes the old fashioned covers convey better that there will be some serious drama. Not that it shows any more of that on the cover, but the old cover has that look that just tells one it will be epid HR. Not a soft quiet one. The new cover to me looks like a spicy contemporary romance. 
This is the old cover









I am liking it so far, despite the dark themes. I have always liked those epic types though. Heck I started on the HR journey with Angelique, which is really more HF with some romance in it. It would not fit in the romance genre really. But its sweeping and has actual history in it. Sometimes I just want more than wallpaper and history just wasn't really pretty really. Especially when they are written in eras like the american revolution, the book I am reading now.

For some reason when the h/H go through all these things, the payoff in the end seems just so special. Even if one knows some of the darkness would still be there just based on the time lines. That is why I love historical romance. I can get a slice of it, gritty or soft and still get my payoff, although knowing there is so much more that came.

I might check out that Heath. Post civil war is another time I haven't really read many romances in. She writes great stuff anyway. 
eta: Just found the Heath book on one of my libraries and it was available as a ebook.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I love the cheesy covers. . I am also one that never would hide a book because of a cover. I love them all. I proudly display my cheese. . Well the few paperbacks I still have that is.
> And you bet its the raised surface, gold accented, purple/fushia enhanced flowing hair cover ones.
> 
> I am reading my prime loan from May. Have to finish it so I can still pick the June pick in June.
> 
> 
> Personally, here is an example of why new shiny modern covers don't always work. This is not a fluffy romance novel. Its brutal and realistic I would assume for the time. 1777 Maine. Patriots and loyalists, neighbors against neighbors and a woman struggling to run her Inn after being send to america by her step father as an indentured servant. She gets abused by the Inn owner and ends up as his wife at some point. Hero in disguise and on the other side than the heroine. Heroine loyalist, Hero patriot.
> Sometimes the old fashioned covers convey better that there will be some serious drama. Not that it shows any more of that on the cover, but the old cover has that look that just tells one it will be epid HR. Not a soft quiet one. The new cover to me looks like a spicy contemporary romance.
> This is the old cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liking it so far, despite the dark themes. I have always liked those epic types though. Heck I started on the HR journey with Angelique, which is really more HF with some romance in it. It would not fit in the romance genre really. But its sweeping and has actual history in it. Sometimes I just want more than wallpaper and history just wasn't really pretty really. Especially when they are written in eras like the american revolution, the book I am reading now.
> 
> For some reason when the h/H go through all these things, the payoff in the end seems just so special. Even if one knows some of the darkness would still be there just based on the time lines. That is why I love historical romance. I can get a slice of it, gritty or soft and still get my payoff, although knowing there is so much more that came.
> 
> I might check out that Heath. Post civil war is another time I haven't really read many romances in. She writes great stuff anyway.
> eta: Just found the Heath book on one of my libraries and it was available as a ebook.


I agree, the like the old cover better. I was going to add Scarlet Ribbons to my prime lending wishlist, but it doesn't seem to be available any more. I need to find something to borrow for June too.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I love the cheesy covers. . I am also one that never would hide a book because of a cover. I love them all. I proudly display my cheese. . Well the few paperbacks I still have that is.
> And you bet its the raised surface, gold accented, purple/fushia enhanced flowing hair cover ones.
> 
> I am reading my prime loan from May. Have to finish it so I can still pick the June pick in June.
> 
> 
> Personally, here is an example of why new shiny modern covers don't always work. This is not a fluffy romance novel. Its brutal and realistic I would assume for the time. 1777 Maine. Patriots and loyalists, neighbors against neighbors and a woman struggling to run her Inn after being send to america by her step father as an indentured servant. She gets abused by the Inn owner and ends up as his wife at some point. Hero in disguise and on the other side than the heroine. Heroine loyalist, Hero patriot.
> Sometimes the old fashioned covers convey better that there will be some serious drama. Not that it shows any more of that on the cover, but the old cover has that look that just tells one it will be epid HR. Not a soft quiet one. The new cover to me looks like a spicy contemporary romance.
> This is the old cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liking it so far, despite the dark themes. I have always liked those epic types though. Heck I started on the HR journey with Angelique, which is really more HF with some romance in it. It would not fit in the romance genre really. But its sweeping and has actual history in it. Sometimes I just want more than wallpaper and history just wasn't really pretty really. Especially when they are written in eras like the american revolution, the book I am reading now.
> 
> For some reason when the h/H go through all these things, the payoff in the end seems just so special. Even if one knows some of the darkness would still be there just based on the time lines. That is why I love historical romance. I can get a slice of it, gritty or soft and still get my payoff, although knowing there is so much more that came.
> 
> I might check out that Heath. Post civil war is another time I haven't really read many romances in. She writes great stuff anyway.
> eta: Just found the Heath book on one of my libraries and it was available as a ebook.


That first one definitely looks like a contemp! What were they thinking?

I love those grittier HF romances too. Hence my love affair with Juliet Marillier and Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond series. The lighter stuff can be a welcome relief though, but they rarely end up on my keeper shelves.


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> That first one definitely looks like a contemp! What were they thinking?
> 
> I love those grittier HF romances too. Hence my love affair with Juliet Marillier and Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond series. The lighter stuff can be a welcome relief though, but they rarely end up on my keeper shelves.


Juliet Marillier? I didn't know she know she wrote HR, I've only read her YA fantasy.... I'll have to look for those.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I agree, the like the old cover better. I was going to add Scarlet Ribbons to my prime lending wishlist, but it doesn't seem to be available any more. I need to find something to borrow for June too.


I guess the author took it out of the program. 
I have a bunch of books in a wishlist of mine. I'll post some options. Not on the right computer right now, I need real estate to do all the copy and paste.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

*"Payoff"* That is EXACTLY the word that sums up HR's. Not something you can count on it most books.

When I go to movies I ALWAYS want to know how it ends. I don't want to invest the time and emotion for a sucky ending - which a lot of movies do & I HATE that . But never ever will I read the end of a book first. That's the #1 cardinal rule of books.

(#2 is don't dog ear the pages )


----------



## CJArcher

cagnes said:


> Juliet Marillier? I didn't know she know she wrote HR, I've only read her YA fantasy.... I'll have to look for those.


I'd call them historical fantasies with romance. Love them.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie, first published in 1989 by Zebra.
Its got pirates and the high seas. 



Here is a bundle of 4 backlist titles for .99 cents. I already own one of them, but it's still a great deal. Its a preorder for July 8th.

4 different authors. Lauren Royal, Cynthia Wright, Danelle Harmon, Tanya Anne Crosby.


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> I'd call them historical fantasies with romance. Love them.


Love her Sevenwaters series! I hope to read some of her other series, just never got around to it.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Here is a freebie, first published in 1989 by Zebra.
> Its got pirates and the high seas.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bundle of 4 backlist titles for .99 cents. I already own one of them, but it's still a great deal. Its a preorder for July 8th.
> 
> 4 different authors. Lauren Royal, Cynthia Wright, Danelle Harmon, Tanya Anne Crosby.


Thanks, I downloaded the pirate book!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

cagnes said:


> Just finished *Always To Remember* by Loraine Heath... It's set in post civil war Texas. I don't tend to read much from that era, but I loved this one - cheesy cover and all!


Love the cover. I like the 'poster art' look.


----------



## cagnes

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Love the cover. I like the 'poster art' look.


Here's another amazing book by her with the same look.  I like them too, they do have that old school romance look to them... the only thing missing is Fabio!


----------



## Atunah

Freebie. First released in 1994 by Dell. 


The followup to that book is on sale for .99cents. 


I haven't read them, but I got both. They sound good and I am on a roll lately with all these backlist releases.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

cagnes said:


> Here's another amazing book by her with the same look.  I like them too, they do have that old school romance look to them... the only thing missing is Fabio!


Nice one! Parting Gift sounds good.


----------



## cagnes

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Nice one! Parting Gift sounds good.


It is, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for the freebies  .

Been too dizzy to read a lot  I feel like this guy! But I'm on the mend I think...thank the Lord...and will have plenty to read when I'm steady!!


----------



## Atunah

I hope you feel better Tess.  

Nothing worse than feeling dizzy. I think we had some nice freebies and bargains lately. We'll help you out if you need more enabling.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks Atunah...I know, like I need more in my TBR pile, huh? I think while I'm at my folks' house this week I'll let my kindle read to me!!!


----------



## Atunah

I do that sometimes, use the read function on my kindles. For some reason I don't like audio books, but I can handle TTS. I think it is because its so robotic, it doesn't distract from my own thoughts and my own brain like audiobooks do. But I don't use it often. I have to speed up the speak to get closer to my reading speed and then it can sound like chimpmonks. 

So I just been doing my weekly/monthly browsing through new releases and upcoming releases for historical romances in the kindle store, and I came across one by an author I haven't been familiar with. Since it was the 3rd in a series, I checked out the 1st on goodreads and got all exited. 
Cover - check, blurb- check, reviews - check. Then I look at amazon and at the price. $12.99. Ugh. . It came out January 2012. There is a bargain paperback for 5 something. I am not paying 12.99, no way no how. I checked the libraries, of course no ebook available. 
So my last resort is recommending it in paper to my library, which I did.

I don't enjoy reader paper much, but in this case I have no choice. If the book was closer to 7.99, I would have thought about it. But 12.99? No way Jose. Random Penguin can kiss my thrifty tiny butt. . Or is it Penguin House. Whatever they are called after the merger. 
You know what the kicker is? The 3rd in that series that is an upcoming release, will be $7.99. What crazy pricing is this. 

I am a bit floundering right now with reading. Wimbledon started, so I have to record and watch that in between work and life and. Time Zone always kills me with Tennis.

I think I am going to read 

next. I read the first and floved it. I think I am in the mood for a Higlander.

i finished my prime loan 


I really liked it a lot. very impressed with this author. Sorry that it isn't in the prime program anymore. I now have to find something for June prime, before the month is up.

I am going to post my options later. I have found that Montlake Amazon is having a lot of new releases and backlist stuff they got from other publishers. So I think we should be good for a while with HR stuff under prime.

But because I was able to get Scarlet Ribbons on prime, I already bought 2 other books by the author. One is still on pre-order. I guess that is how prime is suppose to work out.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Is there a spot for posting if your book is currently on amazon prime for borrowers to find?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Is there a spot for posting if your book is currently on amazon prime for borrowers to find?


All self-promotion should be done in the Book Bazaar. Please review Forum Decorum before posting.


----------



## Mahree Moyle

Yes! My best romances were way back in history somewhere.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Hubby just signed us up for Prime... 

where do I find the free books?? Not like I need anymore TBR's... already have 30+ waiting in the wings   but can't pass up a freebie.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a link where you can browse the HR romance books that are in prime on the computer.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_n_feature_browse-b_mrr_2?rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A%211000%2Cn%3A23%2Cn%3A13371%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&bbn=13371&ie=UTF8&qid=1372172359&rnid=618072011

From there you can maybe start a wishlist for prime and that you can access through your kindle then once you know what you want.

I just keep adding the books I find to my Prime lending wishlist. Once in a while I go through and take those out that aren't in the program anymore.

Another good one is to search montlake romance in the kindle store.

Make sure you use your June prime loan before the month is up, it resets on July 1st. 

I still need to post some of my options for June, but I always seem to be on the wrong computer. My netbook is not made for a lot of copy and paste stuff. I have no clue how folks operate all that stuff from a tablet screen. I could never do that. I don't think I could even type a post that I'd have to type right on the screen. I guess I am old.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Ohhhhhhhhh Booooyyyyyy    

This is gonna be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atunah

Someone is exited. 

I just finished  and loved it. Its the second in the Highland guard series. The setting is so interesting to me around the little islands on scotlands and bordering irish coasts. 
Here we have a swimming highlander . The author calls it special ops in kilts. .
This like the first I just can't stop reading when I start. Great series so far. Can't wait to read the next.

I also just pushed the button on June's prime loan before I forget. I picked 


I don't know which cover is worst, the new one or the original one. Both are pretty bad I think. But anyway, I had that on my wishlist for hard to get books out of print. Its the hero that goes back in time this time.

I also will be starting a library loan I need to get done which is 

I don't think I have read this author yet, so I'll see how it goes.

Its hot like an oven here, so I'll be inside as much as I can reading. Can't breathe outside. I think it might cook my brain if I stay out there too long. I gotta keep the cells I got left. 

Happy reading everyone this weekend.


----------



## Tatiana

Monica McCarty's newest in the HIGHLAND GUARD series, *The Hunter* came out on Wednesday, the 26th.

I haven't started it yet, tho'. I've been busy putting the house back together after the Bridal Shower (with 35 guests) this past Sunday for DS's fiancee. They're getting married on July 27th.


----------



## cagnes

LOVE the Highland Guard series! Can't wait to read ... I plan to read that one next.

I just found this for my June Prime loan.... . It's not historical, but I read her other 2 books (also on Prime) & loved them, so I'll give this one a try.


----------



## Atunah

I am going to space out the Highland Guard novels a bit. I don't want to run out too soon.


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> I finished Firebird and LOVED it.


I just finished Firebird & loved it too! I discovered that it's connected to  & .... not crucial, but a good idea to read these two 1st. It just so happens that I had read these before The Firebird & I'm so glad that I did.... I'm obsessive about reading things in sequence!


----------



## Atunah

I am glad you mentioned that they are connected this way. Just those 3? Or any of the others connected. I have to read in order, even if its just loosely connected. I am pretty OCD about that. 

Lucky for me, I own all of those. I think I own all of hers now. I haven't read any yet.  . I have been buying them up as part of my membership with the sourcebook romance club. I always used one of my selections on those books. I just kept reading how they are great and they sound great. 
So Winter Garden first, then the Horsies and then the Firebird. Got it.  
I might start though with her very first, which I think is Mariana. I have that one too.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am glad you mentioned that they are connected this way. Just those 3? Or any of the others connected. I have to read in order, even if its just loosely connected. I am pretty OCD about that.
> 
> Lucky for me, I own all of those. I think I own all of hers now. I haven't read any yet. . I have been buying them up as part of my membership with the sourcebook romance club. I always used one of my selections on those books. I just kept reading how they are great and they sound great.
> So Winter Garden first, then the Horsies and then the Firebird. Got it.
> I might start though with her very first, which I think is Mariana. I have that one too.


Those are the only 3 I'm aware of that are connected & I do think that's the best order I read them. It's Winter Sea though, not Winter Garden.... she does have one titled The Rose Garden, which is another fantastic book! 

I need to read Mariana too, I borrowed that one from the library.


----------



## Robena

I read and reviewed *The Duchess Hunt*, by Jennifer Haymore. It's the first book in her new series. LOVED it! The review is on my website. I always enjoy her writing, her fully developed characters, the richness of secondary characters, those super steamy scenes, and the way she always includes some well thought out intrigue.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Robena said:


> I read and reviewed *The Duchess Hunt*, by Jennifer Haymore. It's the first book in her new series. LOVED it! The review is on my website. I always enjoy her writing, her fully developed characters, the richness of secondary characters, those super steamy scenes, and the way she always includes some well thought out intrigue.


Nice one. I'll check it out.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I am glad you mentioned that they are connected this way. Just those 3? Or any of the others connected. I have to read in order, even if its just loosely connected. I am pretty OCD about that.


Those are the only 3 in that series. I'm usually a bit OCD about these things too but didn't realize Firebird was the 3rd until I'd finished it. It didn't matter at all. And Atunah - READ THEM!


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Those are the only 3 I'm aware of that are connected & I do think that's the best order I read them. It's Winter Sea though, not Winter Garden.... she does have one titled The Rose Garden, which is another fantastic book!
> 
> I need to read Mariana too, I borrowed that one from the library.


Several of her novels are available on Overdrive in my area so that might be worth checking out for some.


----------



## Atunah

A sale for 1.99. Its the first in the numbers series. I loved the, my favorite was the 3rd, but they are all good. Well to me they were.


----------



## Robena

Tatiana said:


> Monica McCarty's newest in the HIGHLAND GUARD series, *The Hunter* came out on Wednesday, the 26th.
> 
> Thanks, Tatiana. I need to get back to historical romance. Have been reading a ton of contemporary. This sounds great, but I'll go look up the first one. : )


----------



## Atunah

Couple of sales

$1.99
  

Since this is Avon and they like doing the themes, I expect there to be more Rakes roaming the sales isles soon. 

Now let me see what I read:



I liked this pretty well. Loved the heroine, didn't like the dragging on of misunderstanding, or miscommunication for that long.



I had posted about this one before. At the time the price was 12.99 and no library book. I suggested it to the library as a paperbook, but they never got it. So I got a notice from ereaderiq that the price went down to 7.99. Still high, but much more palatable. I totally loved this one. Its quite gritty and dark at times. Horrible things happen to people. I like this saga type style where stuff happens over time and lots of stuff happens. 
I already ordered the 2nd one, as a paperbook. The ebook is still 9.99 and I got a new copy with publisher mark for around $4. Its a trade size, so I should be able to read it.

I also had finished my June prime loan:


This is a time travel with the Hero going back. It was pretty good overall, but several things bugged me. The competence of the hero to navigate such intricate intrigues and things like that from 1207 were a bit over the top. He was able to negotiate peace treaties and such with ease as a modern man. I also didn't like the ending. I did like all the historical bits about that time period. Fascinating. I think I would have liked this book if it hadn't been a time travel, but just a HR from that time with a hero instead of time travelling, maybe just dealing with the head injury or such. 
And I love Time Travels. Anywho....

What is everyone else up reading?


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie. 


I think someone a bit while back was recommending this author, but at the time all the authors books were around $10. So free is much better.


----------



## Robena

Atunah said:


> Here is a freebie.
> 
> 
> I think someone a bit while back was recommending this author, but at the time all the authors books were around $10. So free is much better.


Thanks so much, Atunah. I was looking for something new but couldn't decide. Just downloaded it!


----------



## Linda Barlow

So glad to see Dorothy Dunnett mentioned. She is my absolutely all-time favorite author (along with Jane Austen). Both Dunnett and several old historicals from decades ago about Queen Elizabeth and the other Tudor monarchs started my own personal obsession with the 16th century. Does anyone remember Jan Westcott? I know, I'm showing my age...

I love medieval and renaissance period historicals, although you don't find as many of those these days. Are there any particular periods that folks are really, really sick of? (For me, it's Regencies....although that doesn't mean I won't still pick up a good one lol).

New here....pleased to meet you all.


----------



## Atunah

Hi Linda  

I don't think I'll ever get sick of regency, worn out for a while yes,  but I do think there are proportionally many more HR set in that time than others. And you are right with the medieval stuff, its usually the backlist titles that I find with it. Same with the revolutions, france and america, renaissance, tudor etc. Thankfully many of the "older" books are coming back on market. 

I guess that is the good thing about most historical romances, you can still read them 10-20 years later, they don't date like contemporary romances do. 

But I am slightly concerned when I look at the new releases in HR. Most is from the regency time, or victorian. Not too many are going back further than that. Not that I am going to run out of older titles any time soon, but I'd like more authors release new stuff in other times. I love georgian too. wigs and powde and lace on the guys.  

I don't think I am familiar with Dunnett or Westcott, going to check them out. 

I have always been partial to court intrigue stuff from france and england. I started with the Angelique series, which starts in France in 17th century. The historical details are amazing. Now if I could only read it again. But its not released in english, just parts in german.  . I'll be waiting another 20 years I guess.


----------



## Tess St John

Tess waves...Hi Linda.  

Atunah...don't you read German?  

Been really busy around here with summer in full swing...dh traveling a lot for work...son taking college classes for the summer...me back and forth to see my folks, so not much reading here, but I plan to change that soon!

I think I want to read a medieval tale!!! I'm going to go in search of one  .

Although I should probably check my kindle first...I probably have one I haven't read yet in my TBR pile!


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I don't think I am familiar with Dunnett or Westcott, going to check them out.
> 
> I have always been partial to court intrigue stuff from france and england. I started with the Angelique series, which starts in France in 17th century. The historical details are amazing. Now if I could only read it again. But its not released in english, just parts in german. . I'll be waiting another 20 years I guess.


If you like intrigue and Tudor times, I think you would love Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond Chronicles. It's not a romance, rather, it's historical fiction (impeccably researched), but there is ultimately a romance (anti-romance?) in the later books. The hero, Francis Crawford, was one of my first book boyfriends. He's a true anti-hero. I can't rave enough about this series and about him. And, I think it's available for Kindle.

As for Angelique, it is available in English.  I read it all when I was a teenager many years ago. (well, almost all. I heard there was a final book that was never translated from French). I traded my copies away years ago, but just recently saw a couple of them at a UBS and snatched them up for $0.50 each.


----------



## Atunah

Tess, yes, I can technically read german. But I can't enjoy reading german fiction anymore. I have read in english for too long. I tried, I really did. I can't get into the books anymore.  

worktolive, I have the 9 english translated paperbooks of the Angelique series. There were 3 more that never got a english translation. 12 total. And I think Anne Golon is working on another.  Took forever to get them. I can pet them, but I can't read them. They are so old and yellow and the font is too small for me now. I need the ebooks.  

The irony. I can get the first books in german, but I can't read fiction german enjoyable anymore. I have the books in english, but I can't read them because they are in paperback and old.  

I think now that I am looking at the Dunnett books, I see that I looked at them before. They must have been talked about here maybe before. I'll check them out at some point. 

I feel like I am drowing in to be read books sometimes.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> If you like intrigue and Tudor times, I think you would love Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond Chronicles. It's not a romance, rather, it's historical fiction (impeccably researched), but there is ultimately a romance (anti-romance?) in the later books. The hero, Francis Crawford, was one of my first book boyfriends. He's a true anti-hero. I can't rave enough about this series and about him. And, I think it's available for Kindle.


Francis Crawford is still my ideal man, sigh. I just adore him even though he's blond and lean which is not my type . Dunnett has a way of writing a truly enigmatic hero, where you're never quite sure what he's thinking or planning to do, even when you're in his point of view. The series is definitely more historical with romance rather than HR, but that romance is powerful from about book 4 onwards. And yes, impeccably researched.


----------



## Linda Barlow

For me, too, it always goes back to Francis Crawford. The ultimate romantic hero -- smart, handsome, versatile, mysterious, and of course tormented. Yes, I'd agree that the books are far more historical novels than historical romances, but Checkmate, the last one, seems to me to be the ultimate romance. Will the hero and heroine ever realize that their feelings for each other are reciprocated...and if they do, how will they overcome all the other obstacles keeping them apart? 

If you haven't read Dunnett, you're in for a treat. The first novel in the series can be tough going, though, as can the second. The author loves being obscure, tricksy, and throwing in odd references and interlingual puns. But if you make it to book 3, you'll be hooked. In my case I happened upon the fifth book first, became obsessed, and rushed to read the first 4. I then had to wait a couple of nerve wracking years for the final book in the series to come out.

I'm also an old Angelique series fan. I don't think I ever read the final one, though. Are they still alive (I believe it was a husband and wife team writing)? Dorothy Dunnett, sadly, died a few years ago.


----------



## Atunah

Anne Golon's husband died in 1972. He was a huge part of the research process from what I have read. Anne had been living almost in poverty for so many years as she was screwed over by publishers that had her rights. She got nothing. A few years back she finally got the rights back and I guess a new publisher picked them up and re-released them in the european countries as paperbacks. No hard covers I could see. My mother has the hard covers.

I have the first of the Dunnett books on wait list at the library. Thankfully its in ebook now. I love historical fiction also, I love the St. Cyr series by Harris. Its just when I pick up a historical romance, I do want it to be a romance you know.

Otherwise, I just love history. Angelique series really isn't true romance either. Its more like historical adventure, saga, or whatever the term is. I never finished reading the series either. I should have brought the german books with me. I hadn't realized that I would over time lose my ability to read german fiction and not be able to get them in english. Funny how the brain works. But then I don't read or talk in german. I only talk to my mother when I call her ever few weeks, that is it. So I guess it all fell out of my brain. 

And for those that have been waiting on the Outlander decision who will be Jamie in the series, they found him.

Meet Jamie Frasier 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1537825/

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/tvnews.php?id=106256

I am very happy.


----------



## Tess St John

I still haven't read Outlander. The reviews from people I know are mostly wonderful and it's been on my wish list for years, but I've just never taken the time. Maybe at this point, I'll wait for the movie to come out, then read the book afterward.


----------



## CJArcher

I read the first one (It's called Cross Stitch here - why do they change titles for different countries??). I enjoyed it but not enough to read the rest of the series. Not sure if I'll see the movie or not, but that Jamie looks very nice


----------



## Trophywife007

I read the first one also.  The Jamie and Claire get so "beat up" it's discouraging.  I started the second one but it seems that rather than moving on it goes back to more of what went on before Claire came back to the present?  Ugh, I just didn't have the patience for it.


----------



## Linda Barlow

I also like the St. Cyr novels, Atunah. In fact, there are aspects of them that remind me of Dunnett.

I recently read something in the historical mystery line (sorry if I'm veering off topic) that was, I thought, based on a pretty cool premise: the author took Browning's poem "My Last Duchess" and explored the story from the point of view of Ferrara's second wife. Did he murder his first wife? And if not, who did?

I must confess that I never got through all of Gabaldon's books.  Liked the first two or three, but after that, she lost me.


----------



## Atunah

I read Outlander through 4 I think. But I only loved the 1st and the next 2. The 4th just dragged and dragged and holy annoying characters. I think I hated everyone after that one, including Jamie. And now I am dragging my feet reading the 5th. 
I think if one wants to, one could read the 1st and leave it at that. It actually has a decent HFN. But of course the ish hits the fan after that one. Once you make it through 2, you kind of have to read 3. I pretty much flew through those books. 

I am just dreading reading more about the american wilderness and the whining and the bla bla bla.....  

Unless it picks up again with the 5th. I guess I'll find out one of those days.


----------



## Tess St John

Well, I'm not a lover of American wilderness...angst is not an escape for me...that's why I don't read lots of westerns...their lives were just toooooooo hard...even if they beat the odds, it just takes too much out of me when they do nothing but struggle....but, that's just me. I know some people love that!


----------



## cagnes

I love a good American wilderness romance! I love all historical romance & like to mix in contemporary too. I get bored if I read too many regencies in a row, so I like to alternate with different historical periods & settings.

As for American wilderness romance, besides the Outlander series, I love "The Wilderness series" by Sara Donati & "The MacKinnon's Rangers series" by Pamela Clare.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trophywife007 said:


> I read the first one also. The Jamie and Claire get so "beat up" it's discouraging. I started the second one but it seems that rather than moving on it goes back to more of what went on before Claire came back to the present? Ugh, I just didn't have the patience for it.


Totally agree!! Let's see how Hollywood deal with the male rape of Jamie...


----------



## Trophywife007

Grace Elliot said:


> Let's see how Hollywood deal with the male rape of Jamie...


Oh dear. I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I read a few of the early Outlander books. I enjoyed them but started skipping through the pages in the later books and then finally stopped reading them. As with all television or film adaptations they gloss over the minor parts of the story and show the main characters without taking too many tangents. Didn't they do that with Ken Follet's Pillars of the Earth series?


----------



## Atunah

Oddly enough, I hated Pillars of the Earth the book, couldn't even finish it, but I loved the TV series. 

I am just happy they'll be making something to watch, I am even remotely interested in. Very few shows I like are even being put out there, so having a historical series made, I am in heaven. I don't expect it to be a total copy of the book though. Can't be done and it wouldn't really translate to TV as such I don't think.

I think they can be quite graphic on those cable shows like HBO and Starz and Showtime. They have to somehow put at least part of those scenes in, its important to the story.

How is everyones reading going? Mine seems to have almost come to a screeching halt. Don't know whats going on again now. This hasn't been a good year for me with reading.

I did just finish


which is the 3rd in the Highland Guard series. Didn't totally love it as much as the first 2, but still a mighty fine book. 

Going to a contempo next to clean the palate and then I am going to pick one of the back list titles I have been picking up over the last few months. I am in the mood for a historical to dig my teeth in. One of the sweeping, over the top adventures. Maybe some pirates, or some rebels. Or maybe I'll pick a handsome indian, or a scarred gothic lord.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah, I notice that you've read "Dead Ever After"  I have bee avoiding it, being pretty certain I won't like the ending, waiting for the price to come down, etc.  What did you think of it?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Atunah, I notice that you've read "Dead Ever After" I have bee avoiding it, being pretty certain I won't like the ending, waiting for the price to come down, etc. What did you think of it?


I got it from the library as a hard cover. Nice large font, so it wasn't too hard to read that way. 
You can check out my review of it on goodreads where I put some smallish spoilers in it. I didn't have the hate reactions many did. After reading the last 2-3 books, certain things were in the stars so to speak. To me it made sense all considered. I will miss Sookie and friends. That series started me on PNR and UF.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> I didn't have the hate reactions many did. After reading the last 2-3 books, certain things were in the stars so to speak. To me it made sense all considered. I will miss Sookie and friends. That series started me on PNR and UF.


I felt the same way - in fact had told my daughter after reading the previous book (or maybe even the one before that) that I thought that was the direction Harris was headed. I think too many people confuse the TV show with the books, or even their view of characters with the reality. It was pretty well spelled out in that last book - of course plenty of folks bashed the ending without actually reading the book to find out how she got to that ending. I'll miss Sookie, but I hope Harris will write some more Harper Connelly books, I really enjoy those.


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I'm currently reading THE HUNTER by Monica McCarty. 
 
Love this series. It's like Historical Scots meet Special Ops forces series. Each one gets better and better!


----------



## Atunah

Suz Ferrell said:


> I'm currently reading THE HUNTER by Monica McCarty.
> 
> Love this series. It's like Historical Scots meet Special Ops forces series. Each one gets better and better!


I am glad to hear that the later ones are just as good. I just finished the 3rd, so I'll have a bit to go.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I couldn't get on with Ken Follet's books either. 

On a slightly different note - I'm wondering what makes for a really good HR cover. There seems to be a vogue for costume close-ups - but this has been done to death IMHO. I've even seen some HR with the incorrect gown for the period and it's beginning to wind me up. What draws your attention? What would you like to see on a cover?


----------



## EllaJQ

I love Historical Romance! My top authors are Eloisa James, Julia Quinn, Lisa Kleypas, and Julie Anne Long. My obsession started with the Cynster series by Stephanie Laurens, but I no longer enjoy her writing style.


----------



## Trophywife007

EllaJQ said:


> I love Historical Romance! My top authors are Eloisa James, Julia Quinn, Lisa Kleypas, and Julie Anne Long. My obsession started with the Cynster series by Stephanie Laurens, but I no longer enjoy her writing style.


I just read the first three Cynster novels by Stephanie Laurens... I thought I might go for the first 6 and then call it quits.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I ever made it past the 2nd in the Cynster. Those 2 I believe are the only Laurens I read. All I remember about the 2nd is that I didn't like it a whole lot. But I don't remember why. Something annoyed me, that I remember.


----------



## Robena

A Rogue by Any Other Name, by Sarah MacLean, was in my goody bag at RWA National. I read it in one day as I lay about healing from food poisoning. What a fabulous story. And what a totally yummy hero. I loved Penelope's angst. Enjoyed their old relationship, and their new one. I'm sure you've all read it as it was released early in 2012, but if not, go get it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Trophywife007

Robena said:


> A Rogue by Any Other Name, by Sarah MacLean, was in my goody bag at RWA National. I read it in one day as I lay about healing from food poisoning. What a fabulous story. And what a totally yummy hero. I loved Penelope's angst. Enjoyed their old relationship, and their new one. I'm sure you've all read it as it was released early in 2012, but if not, go get it. You won't be sorry.


I have it but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I also have the next one in that series so I need to step things up a bit!


----------



## Grace Elliot

EllaJQ said:


> I love Historical Romance! My top authors are Eloisa James, Julia Quinn, Lisa Kleypas, and Julie Anne Long. My obsession started with the Cynster series by Stephanie Laurens, but I no longer enjoy her writing style.


You sound like me. I cut my teeth on Stephanie Laurens books but the more in the series I read, the more alike the plots and characters became. That said I owe the first two books a debt of gratitude for introducing me to such a wonderful, escapist genre.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished 

Then come to find out it's the second in the series. UGH!!!  Of course I'm going to have to read the first one 

Had I just looked at the covers I probably wouldn't have read them, but they actually very good stories. LOTS of humor!!  Definitely TWO thumbs up.


----------



## Atunah

I got that freebie too. I noticed it is published by a christian fiction house. Is it just like a traditional regency? I am fine with those, I just don't want christian fiction. 
I hadn't realized its the 2nd.

Here are a couple of freebies
 

I finished recently 


and I loved it. I love Karen Ranney. This one was powerfully emotional. Wonderful.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I do not think they're Christian Fiction AT ALL. 

I steer clear of CF (I get preached at enough where I live  .

Now, mind you, there's definitely no steamy romancing but I did chuckle out loud at a couple of the characters & their shenanigans.


----------



## Atunah

That is good to know about it not being CF. I don't care if there is no steam. I mean I love Heyer and other traditional regency that have none of that. I just don't want any thinly veiled religious things creep at me.


----------



## nico

Does anyone have recommendations from Julia Quinn's oeuvre?


----------



## worktolive

nico said:


> Does anyone have recommendations from Julia Quinn's oeuvre?


Have you read any of her books? I think the best place to start is with The Duke and I, which is the first of the Bridgerton series. That was the first book I read of hers and I really loved it.


----------



## Atunah

I agree, the Bridgerton's are a great place to start with Quinn. Her's are lighter with some witty stuff and charm in them.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I "needed" a Kindle copy of  (I have an autographed hardcover but I don't want to bend the spine any more) and I figured "Hey... since I'm already buying 1 book, why not buy a few more from my wish list?" . So I bought myself a gift card. Thank you, Me. 

Ended up also getting 

and 

and 

Oh how I love One Click.


----------



## Atunah

I love The Perfect Rake by Anne Gracie, good choice. 

I also just read "The Haunting of Maddy Clare". Couldn't put it down. Creepy, but not too much. 
But then I am a huge fan of Stephen King and even though I haven't read him in quite some time, I still remember his brand of creepy. 

And I don't think you can go wrong with Heath in any case.

Nice loot cork dork mom . 

I also recommend 


Also creepy and a bit gothic. Its more of a historical mystery than romance, although it might go like the Lady Grey mystery by Deanna Raybourn. Its the first in a series, but has a conclusion with a "something else is going to happen soon" ending.

Really good.


----------



## cagnes

These look good! Thanks for the recs, just added them to my tbr pile!


----------



## Atunah

It's kind of amusing how the cover are totally similar in layout and feel.  

The books are very different, different time periods too.


----------



## CJArcher

cork_dork_mom said:


> Oh how I love One Click.


I love it, but my bank balance doesn't 



Atunah said:


> I also recommend
> 
> 
> Also creepy and a bit gothic. Its more of a historical mystery than romance, although it might go like the Lady Grey mystery by Deanna Raybourn. Its the first in a series, but has a conclusion with a "something else is going to happen soon" ending.
> 
> Really good.


This sounds fab! You had me at the mention of Deanna Raybourn  It's a bit above my kindle price range right now though.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> This sounds fab! You had me at the mention of Deanna Raybourn  It's a bit above my kindle price range right now though.


Yeah, it was a bit too much on kindle for me to. I got it from the library and it was a nice trade paper back with really nice large print. The print was like a size 5 baskerville on my kindle for me.


----------



## CJArcher

I'll check my library too, but not holding my breath. Aussie libraries don't get a lot of good US genre fiction IMO.


----------



## Atunah

I keep forgetting they have to get the books to you by steam boat.   

Sorry.  . Bad enough that books cost so much in your neck of the woods. How much is the kindle copy in aussie land?


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I keep forgetting they have to get the books to you by steam boat.
> 
> Sorry. . Bad enough that books cost so much in your neck of the woods. How much is the kindle copy in aussie land?


  At least steamboat means we'd get it eventually. There are some books that never make it to our shores.

My library doesn't have the AnnaLee Huber book.  But I noticed they have the latest Deanna Raybourn which I haven't read yet, so I've placed it on reserve. It's kindle price is also too high for me, so library copy it shall be.


----------



## Miriam Minger

worktolive said:


> Have you read any of her books? I think the best place to start is with The Duke and I, which is the first of the Bridgerton series. That was the first book I read of hers and I really loved it.


Love her books!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

Started  in the car park at Tesco's and was having a hot flush by the time hubs arrived. It's very steamy and not to be taken seriously, but a lot of fun.


----------



## Tess St John

It feels like forever since I've been by...rotator cuff and neck issues have had me sidelined for a while, but I'm doing my physical therapy, so I'm hoping to be out of pain and very much better soon!!  

I don't think you can miss with any of Julia Quinn's books! Although, I have not read her latest series, so I can't speak to them. 

I, too, am not a fan of Christian Fiction, nothing against anyone, but I also don't care to be preached to. 

Not much recreational reading lately, but I have made a wish list of many you all have mentioned lately! Thanks so much! 

I love to see this thread still going strong...we are so lucky one common thread keeps us together!


----------



## crebel

Good to have you back, Tess.  I have ongoing issues with "traveling" frozen joints, so I understand what you have been going through.  PT really stands for Physical Torture instead of Therapy...


----------



## CJArcher

Tess, that sounds so painful! I hope the therapy works soon.

I haven't read any Julia Quinns for awhile but I'm going to her talk and signing in a couple of weeks so I'll pick something up there. Yes, we do get some big name authors trudging all the way Down Under, LOL. They come for the RWAus conference and usually do some extras around the country too which is great. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Tess St John

Thank, Crebel, and I'm so sorry about your 'traveling joints'!! Yes, PT does stand for torture!!! LOL.

CJ, that's fabulous about Julia Quinn coming there. I saw her five years ago when she was pregnant for her first child.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Grace Elliot said:


> Started  in the car park at Tesco's and was having a hot flush by the time hubs arrived. It's very steamy and not to be taken seriously, but a lot of fun.


This looks REALLY good -- and it's free with Prime this month. Even better!! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Redbloon

cork_dork_mom said:


> I "needed" a Kindle copy of  (I have an autographed hardcover but I don't want to bend the spine any more) and I figured "Hey... since I'm already buying 1 book, why not buy a few more from my wish list?" . So I bought myself a gift card. Thank you, Me.
> 
> Ended up also getting


I first read Cross stitch back in 1997 and fell inlove with Diana Gabaldon. Also have you read Anne Gracie's Mills and Boon books? 'Tilly's Knight' and 'How the Sherrif was Won'. Lovely books by a lovely lady. I met her a couple of time when I lived in Melbourne and she was nothing but generous and kind.


----------



## Redbloon

I also heard that Eloise James and Julia Quinn are, by agreement, slipping each other's characters into their own books which I think is great fun.


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> Have you read any of her books? I think the best place to start is with The Duke and I, which is the first of the Bridgerton series. That was the first book I read of hers and I really loved it.


Love the Bridgerton series! I really need to get busy & read the "Lady Whistledown" & "Smythe-Smith" books.


----------



## Grace Elliot

cork_dork_mom said:


> This looks REALLY good -- and it's free with Prime this month. Even better!! Thanks for the recommendation!


Just finished it and whilst it's not perfect, it's a lot of fun and some of the scenes have stuck with me which is a good sign.
Going to trawl back through this thread now and find something that tickles my fancy. 
G x


----------



## Germanio

I've just read the White Queen, and would recommend to anyone.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Germanio said:


> I've just read the White Queen, and would recommend to anyone.


Agreed. Great read. Don't know about the TV series yet. It's just coming to Canada this weekend and I'm going on vacation. Grrr...


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Wish I knew how to import book covers. I read Vienna Waltz by Teresa Grant. While entertaining it's more of a historical mystery 'whodunnit' than a romance.
Worth the read if you don't mind head hopping and everyone (about 15-20 characters) has a noble title.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished another Lorraine Heath tearjerker.  Her historical western oldies are amazing, love them!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Christine Elaine Black said:



> Wish I knew how to import book covers.


Christine - it's so simple even a technophobe such as I can manage it. 
Scroll to the bottom of the page.
Look for the 'link-maker' and click on it.
Type in the name of the book
Chose between a written link and the book cover.
Copy the link, then paste it in the reply box along with your message.

Good luck! 
G x


----------



## Miriam Minger

Grace Elliot said:


> Just finished it and whilst it's not perfect, it's a lot of fun and some of the scenes have stuck with me which is a good sign.
> Going to trawl back through this thread now and find something that tickles my fancy.
> G x


I love it when the scenes from a book stay with me, which is a sure testament to a powerfully written romance.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Grace Elliot said:


> Christine - it's so simple even a technophobe such as I can manage it.
> Scroll to the bottom of the page.
> Look for the 'link-maker' and click on it.
> Type in the name of the book
> Chose between a written link and the book cover.
> Copy the link, then paste it in the reply box along with your message.
> 
> Good luck!
> G x




Thanks... I did it!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Oh, God, yes! I love anything with a sexy Scot in it. In particular Karen Marie Moning's Highlander series. It is paranormal historical, with 7 books in he series. I like how she makes each book stand alone, although if you have read in the recommended order it does give the reader a little more insight into the backstory. One of my all-time favorite authors.


----------



## Robena

I just purchased Anne Stuart's latest. Have not opened it yet. It will be a weekend treat if I finish my edits. : )


----------



## cagnes

Robena said:


> I just purchased Anne Stuart's latest. Have not opened it yet. It will be a weekend treat if I finish my edits. : )


I see that it's available for Prime lending... I may have to borrow that one for my August loan.


----------



## Atunah

I think I am picking the Anne Stuart also for my August loan. Heck, I haven't even read my july loan yet. I am so way behind on a couple of library loans also I can't turn on my wifi on my backup K3. 

I am having reading overload, or the pains of having so many choices. I seem to look at all the books and get overwhelmed and don't know what to pick. Then I end up picking the wrong thing and stop reading. I never just stop reading and start several books at once. I have always been a one book at a time gal. So I have been reading some UF and tried a contempo which I promptly abandoned also for now. I'll get to them all at some point, none of them are bad or horrible books. I just can't seem to make it past 20-30% on my kindle on books lately. What is wrong with me   

Here are the last 3 historicals I finished before the ennui it me

 

and the third I can't find in the kindle store anymore. I got it from the library as a kindle ebook, but it says not available on amazon. . Its Indiscreet by Carolyn Jewel.

I liked all 3 of these.

So I have to read my July prime loan before the end of the month and pick august before the month runs out. And that is


Then I have 2 Netgalleys to read 
And I have a couple of library loans ending soon, also HR. Yet, I keep picking other than those to read. Why? Why? 

Now I am thinking I need to read the Lorraine Heath - Sweet Lullaby cagnes posted. I know that Heath at least is a guaranteed getting past the 30% wall I seem to be hitting right now.

I am just not in a right state of mind I guess.


----------



## Atunah

I forgot to mention that I was so desperate for some HR last night, I watched, again, my all time favorite series on netflix streaming. North and South. The british one with Richard Armitage. Every time I watch it I am a sobby mess. Hubby is on a business trip, so I could cry and munch on snacks as much as I wanted. If you haven't watched that one yet, please do. 

I have never seen a male actor be able to just convey dispair with just a look like Armitage does in this mini series. 
Holy moly. I just can't even.... 

Look back, look back at me.   . And earlier in the series when she rejects him. He is just detroyed. And again, with just his face the actor just brings it. It just tears you up. Sigh.  

Watch it if you haven't. And if you have, watch it again. 

I am looking for something for tonight. I have some options for now, Sliding Doors, Persuasion, Bridget Jones, While you where sleeping, Never been kissed, Muriels's Wedding, Ever after, P&P..... I am still looking for more candidates.  

eta, started Muriel's Wedding, its been a while since I watched.


----------



## Trophywife007

Did someone here recommend _Midnight Train to Paris_?  It was my August Prime loan and I have to say I liked it a lot. Maybe the ending was somewhat, hmmm, rushed or "pat" (?) but the story really hooked me. It's a time travel so I guess that technically makes it a historical and is set in Paris and Switzerland, which I love.

I'd love to know who may have brought this book to my attention and say Thank You!


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I forgot to mention that I was so desperate for some HR last night, I watched, again, my all time favorite series on netflix streaming. North and South. The british one with Richard Armitage. Every time I watch it I am a sobby mess. Hubby is on a business trip, so I could cry and munch on snacks as much as I wanted. If you haven't watched that one yet, please do.
> 
> I have never seen a male actor be able to just convey dispair with just a look like Armitage does in this mini series.
> Holy moly. I just can't even....
> 
> Look back, look back at me.  . And earlier in the series when she rejects him. He is just detroyed. And again, with just his face the actor just brings it. It just tears you up. Sigh.
> 
> Watch it if you haven't. And if you have, watch it again.
> 
> I am looking for something for tonight. I have some options for now, Sliding Doors, Persuasion, Bridget Jones, While you where sleeping, Never been kissed, Muriels's Wedding, Ever after, P&P..... I am still looking for more candidates.
> 
> eta, started Muriel's Wedding, its been a while since I watched.


LOVE LOVE LOVE N&S!!! My all-time favourite TV series. I love that "Look back at me" scene too. It gives me chills just thinking about it. The snow is falling, the carriage tracks as it drives off...sigh. I also love the scene where they touch hands near the end. It's beautiful. I have the dvd in my collection and you've made me want to re-watch it 

Muriel's Wedding is a hoot! I didn't know non-Aussies knew about that one. "You're terrible, Muriel."


----------



## Atunah

Love Muriel. Just finished the movie.  . The scene with the parking meter dude where he wants to get it on and she just giggles and giggles and then ish hits the fan  

Its a funny movie with some really also sad and poignant moments. 

And in N&S there are so many little moments in there. When she is tired and pours his tea while he is visiting. 
The music the imagery. The grayness and bleakness of that time and place and the people. When she describes having seen hell and its white, the cotton fluff that dances in the air in the factory. 

Every time I watch that movie, I pick up another look, another scene. Its just perfection.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Thanks... I did it!!


YEAH!


----------



## Robena

_Love Muriel. Just finished the movie. _ 
I loved it too, Atunah.

Glad you got Anne Stuart's book. You'll have to post what you think about it. I was tempted to start tonight but knew it would mess with my sleep, and my edits...so what am I doing playing on here at 11.30 pm?


----------



## CJArcher

I just finished



Loved it! I noticed the rating average isn't that high over on GR, and I want to read the comments there later, but I thought it was a wonderful read. Beautiful imagery, different and interesting characters, a sprinkle of humour, and I cried near the end. It's definitely a romantic historical rather than historical romance, perhaps even technically women's fiction, but I think if you go into it knowing you're not going to get a straight HR, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Atunah

Glad to know CJ. I have had my eye on it. I love Deanna Rayborns writing. Even the Lady Grey novels aren't technically HR. When I read those, I read them as historical mysteries. Kind of like when I read the St. Cyr novels. 

I do think expectations are a bit part of reading. So I might tackle it. Is that a new cover on it though? I swear I saw a different cover on that book at one point. Maybe I am dreaming.


----------



## crebel

Speaking of historical mysteries/romance, a couple of weeks ago I started and read straight through the series starting with this book:



They remind of the Raybourn Lady Grey series. Good mystery with a romantic thread between the same two people, but Regency mystery. They also all involve chocolate! Lady Ariana collects chocolate recipes at a time when they are developing "edible" chocolate as opposed to drinking chocolate and she experiments with chocolate's medicinal qualities. It is followed by:

 and 

Tortured hero, strong/independent heroine, and chocolate. What more could we ask for?


----------



## Atunah

Goodness, you had me at chocolate.  . I always look for more historical mysteries. Cute covers.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Goodness, you had me at chocolate. . I always look for more historical mysteries. Cute covers.


I'm pretty sure those are new covers just since I read them in July. I think they were more traditional HR covers when I got the first one, and I didn't pay any attention to the covers on the next two, just clicked the link to buy #2 when I finished #1, and #3 when I finished 2. I do have a note in my records that #3 was not as well formatted, so maybe that has been fixed and new covers added.

These covers make them look more like a mystery, don't they? They still have a romance threaded through. In my personal notes I gave them 4-stars, 5-stars, and 4-stars respectively.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I do think expectations are a bit part of reading. So I might tackle it. Is that a new cover on it though? I swear I saw a different cover on that book at one point. Maybe I am dreaming.


I thought maybe it was a UK/Aussie cover, but it seems to be the only one showing on her website, so not sure. I really like this cover. It's perfect for the book. I've found I can't stop thinking about the book all day today too. Ryder. *Sigh.*

I read through some of the GR reviews and I can see why some readers didn't love it, or marked it down. It might be worth checking out the non-spoilery reviews to see if those things will bother you first. I agreed with most of them, but they didn't affect my enjoyment of the story as a whole.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I thought maybe it was a UK/Aussie cover, but it seems to be the only one showing on her website, so not sure. I really like this cover. It's perfect for the book. I've found I can't stop thinking about the book all day today too. Ryder. *Sigh.*
> 
> I read through some of the GR reviews and I can see why some readers didn't love it, or marked it down. It might be worth checking out the non-spoilery reviews to see if those things will bother you first. I agreed with most of them, but they didn't affect my enjoyment of the story as a whole.


I found it on one of my libraries as ebook, so I am going to put it on wait list.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished  and it was a beautiful read. The story was great, the characters fun and an unusual twist with the heroine worrying about miscarriage. I thought - yeah - I've hit gold with Shana Galen, a new favourite author to plough her back catalogue. I bought 
 and to be honest, I can't get on with it at all. It's one of the very few books that I couldn't finish. The characters were so far-fetched and I really didn't care about them. So disappointed. Is this just a dud book and the rest are great, or is Ms Galen a hit and miss author?


----------



## Atunah

Oddly enough I own a few of Shana Galen, but haven't read any of them yet. Some where the monthly picks of the sourcebook romance club. 
Those 2 you listed aren't even published that far apart from each other that one could say the writing changed a lot over the years. Just 1 year between them.

I also own the one you couldn't finish, so once I get to that one, I'll let you know. Probably somewhere around 2018  

I finished my july prime loan 


I did like it a lot. Not quite as much as the first. Interesting tropes here in this trilogy with the heroes being the whores working at a whorehouse. Author made it work, for me at least. 

So for August prime I picked 


which plays in the time of the Sooner state stuff. Oklahoma. Sounds interesting and I read one of Camp before and really liked it. 
For September I'll probably get the Montlake Anne Stuart.

I also finished 


I really like this author. I think its the 3rd of hers I read, or 4th. I like the writing and if I don't completely love a book by her, its usually how the characters act, or something about them. Personal thing. This one I really liked.

But the best news is that I think I am over my reading slump of the last few months. It seemed to stretch over spring and summer. I inhaled a time travel romance yesterday, so I know I still got it. .


----------



## CJArcher

What are some good Viking romances? I've been watching the show Vikings and have a hankering to explore the era through HR, but I've never read any.


----------



## Atunah

I think the only Viking I read was a Sandra Hill book. And those are not to be taken seriously. Silly time travel that one. Fun, but silly.

As long as I get to imagine all my vikings as Alexander Skarsgard 

Here is a little to get started with. Even on goodreads it seems slim picking. Wonder why. 
http://www.goodreads.com/genres/viking-romance


----------



## CJArcher

Now why didn't I think of Goodreads? *Head desk*

Thanks Atunah. I'll take a look at some of those, although most seem to be quite old. I admit that I snickered at the title of The Very Virile Viking.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm a fan of series so I'm currently on book 2 of 4 of the Merridew series. I'd give it a thumps up. Very enjoyable.

 is the first one.

I'm also working my way through Pennyroyal Green series but can't figure out what #4 is. Why-O-Why can't they note which book is which in a series??


----------



## Atunah

Prices are dropping all over the place. This is Mary Baloghs newest, the second in that new series. 
Down to $1.99. I snapped it up. I was going to buy it a couple of days ago for 7.99


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm a fan of series so I'm currently on book 2 of 4 of the Merridew series. I'd give it a thumps up. Very enjoyable.
> 
> is the first one.
> 
> I'm also working my way through Pennyroyal Green series but can't figure out what #4 is. Why-O-Why can't they note which book is which in a series??


#4 is 


I usually go to goodreads to figure out order. They should mark it on the first page in the book, you are right. Or last page. Somewhere put the series listed in order.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Prices are dropping all over the place. This is Mary Baloghs newest, the second in that new series.
> Down to $1.99. I snapped it up. I was going to buy it a couple of days ago for 7.99


Hmmm... I like the cover and the price is right... very tempting. I don't think I've ever read Balogh so maybe this is a good place to start.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> *I don't think I've ever read Balogh* so maybe this is a good place to start.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


>


So many books, so little time!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> #4 is
> 
> 
> I usually go to goodreads to figure out order. They should mark it on the first page in the book, you are right. Or last page. Somewhere put the series listed in order.


Got it! Thank Goodness for One Click... a girl's best friend


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Prices are dropping all over the place. This is Mary Baloghs newest, the second in that new series.
> Down to $1.99. I snapped it up. I was going to buy it a couple of days ago for 7.99


WooHoo! I was also going to buy it at full price a couple of days ago, but needed to add to my gift card account first. Yay!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trophywife007 said:


> Hmmm... I like the cover and the price is right... very tempting. I don't think I've ever read Balogh so maybe this is a good place to start.


L.O.V.E Mary Balogh but in my paperback reading days and I'm converted to Kindle now for fiction -I fancy going back to read hers so this is a great recommendation.


----------



## CJArcher

Grace Elliot said:


> L.O.V.E Mary Balogh but in my paperback reading days and I'm converted to Kindle now for fiction -I fancy going back to read hers so this is a great recommendation.


Sadly, it doesn't look like the discount is available to those of us outside the US. The kindle version is over $11 for me. This is the cover I get too:


Off topic, but I love seeing the different covers between regions. It would seem those of us in the Commonwealth don't like bare chested men on our covers


----------



## Tess St John

Freebie for the day! Sweet Historical!


----------



## Grace Elliot

This one is free in the UK - has a lonely (and miserable ) 2 star review - but I quite like the blurb so I'm not going to be swayed!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Trophywife007 said:


> Hmmm... I like the cover and the price is right... very tempting. I don't think I've ever read Balogh so maybe this is a good place to start.


IMO it's not. Start Balogh with _A Summer to Remember_ or the _Secret Pearl_. In fact I'm going to give some thought to returning my $7.99 copy of The Arrangement and repurchasing for $1.99, which is more what it's worth.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, I admit the pricing on The Arrangement did aggravate me enough to request a refund. I preordered it, and to have the price reduced like that mere days later struck me as a real stick in the eye to anyone dumb enough to preorder. In fact in the future I may just make a list of dates things are coming out rather than do that again. Anyway, what's interesting is that Amazon says I didn't buy it from them but from the publisher, Random House. That strikes me as odd since I preordered on Amazon's website, and I don't know why they split that hair since they did give me a refund and take the book back.


----------



## Atunah

I had kind of stopped doing a lot of pre-orders for that reason. But that was back when most publishers were still in the agency program. When they were in there, it would say "sold by publisher". When you pre-ordered the Balogh, it was still under that agency so I guess technically at the time you did buy it from that publisher. They have just in recent days gone off the agency pricing. Random and Penguin that is. I been getting price reductions emailed left and right. 

But back when I did a lot of pre-orders, I got the authors that are auto buy for me and I pre-ordered for 7.99. Some of them I haven't even gotten to read yet and those publishers like Harper have long since gone off the agency, so some of those book that I had pre-ordered have been lowered to 4.99 and sometimes gone on sale for 1.99. So I don't pre-order anymore, unless the pre-order price is a sale price. 

I had almost bought the Arrangement a couple of days earlier and you bet I would have gotten a refund and rebought like you did. 

I have been so happy to see all the backlists finally drop in price. Baloghs stuff has gone to 5.99. Random house and Penguin really had the highest prices, especially for back list stuff. I am not paying 7.99-12.99 for a book that came out 20 years ago.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So I was reading your latest post, Atunah, when I glanced down I noticed the list of books you've read, are reading and have read when one cover caught my eye 



whew... nice bumm!!!!

So I clicked on it and it took me to your Amazon list. That is Awesome!! You're recommendations are all spot on so I greatly appreciate your list of books. My TBR pile just exploded!!!


----------



## Atunah

yeah, nice cover.   I really don't want to push him off my reading bar too soon. 

It was an unusual hero in that he was not typical hero material. This is the second book of the author and that hero had a bit part in it as a friend. And usually for most authors, that is all he would stay, the drunk lout friend. This author took him and gave him his own book. And there really is no miraculous personality transplant either. In a way, he stays a bit of a lout. He's not a bad sort, but it was interesting to read about a hero that has just those kind of flaws. You can see my review on goodreads for it. Just click the little goodreads logo. 
The heroine was pretty flawed too. But I mean the hero knocked up his mistress at the beginning of the novel, he is broke, drinks and didn't really want to take any responsibility for that. Assume it was the mistress job to take care of these things. 
Heck, he even gets thrown from a horse, so he isn't the dashing rider either.  

He does have a might fine *ss.  

I think you'd be able to tell by the sample if that is a hero you can hang with. It was a nice change of pace to have a more flawed type hero.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> He does have a might fine *ss.


That covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

and people wonder why I fan myself while sitting at my computer at work!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trophywife007 said:


> That covers a multitude of sins.


Thinking about it - covers do tend to show rippling abs rather than the back view ...perhaps you're onto something there!


----------



## Atunah

I am going to see if there is a "historical male ass covers" listopia on goodreads. If not there needs to be one.  

Something about the breeches from those days. They hugged all the right spots. Now we get relaxed fit jeans yet we women are suppose to wear skinny jeans. I don't mind wearing those, works better for my body type, but oh how it must have been heavenly having those tight pant styles in the past on men. 
Now of course I assume all men looked like the one on that cover.  . But I mean they did ride a lot, so that does firm the right areas, right?  

I feel shallow today.


----------



## Atunah

So now for something useful. 

This is on sale for .99 cents



I own the first in the Captain Lacey mysteries, and I remember someone in this thread said they are good. This volume contains the first 3 books of the series. And a couple of shorts. I own the first already, haven't read it, but I'll get this one too. Its still then only .50 cents for each of the other 2 I don't have yet.

I also have started my August Prime loan which is



It sounded interesting. Set in Guthrie Oklahoma and apparently it was a place where folks went to get easier divorces back in the day. I guess it was one of few places one didn't need things like insanity to get it done. And of course, that is how it starts for the heroine. Her dead hubby divorced her without her knowing. Its also a backlist title.

eta: and if anyone in this thread wants to follow each other on goodreads, bring it on. Just click the little logo in my siggy. Readers, writers, writers/readers, don't care. As long as you read.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> So now for something useful.
> 
> This is on sale for .99 cents


I just 1-clicked, thanks! Nice to have a bargain available here in Australia


----------



## AmberDa1

Wow! Lots of books on here and great covers


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I just 1-clicked, thanks! Nice to have a bargain available here in Australia


Glad its also on sale in Australia. No way for me to check on that.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> So now for something useful.
> 
> This is on sale for .99 cents


That's a good deal! I've read the Captain Lacey mysteries & enjoyed them.

As for "historical male *ss covers", this one comes to mind.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> I am going to see if there is a "historical male *ss covers" listopia on goodreads. If not there needs to be one.
> 
> Something about the breeches from those days. They hugged all the right spots. Now we get relaxed fit jeans yet we women are suppose to wear skinny jeans. I don't mind wearing those, works better for my body type, but oh how it must have been heavenly having those tight pant styles in the past on men.
> Now of course I assume all men looked like the one on that cover. . But I mean they did ride a lot, so that does firm the right areas, right?
> 
> I feel shallow today.


I think that's a perfectly reasonable reason to choose a book.  I know I would refer to it often.


----------



## crebel

How appropriate to the recent discussion is it that I finished book 3 in this series today and found this when I went to purchase book 4...



I'm sure we can create our own list of "historical male *ss covers" if you can't find one, Atunah.

ETA: larger cover size - for reference and research purposes.


----------



## CJArcher

crebel said:


> How appropriate to the recent discussion is it that I finished book 3 in this series today and found this when I went to purchase book 4...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we can create our own list of "historical male *ss covers" if you can't find one, Atunah.
> 
> ETA: larger cover size - for reference and research purposes.


The RT quote in the top left corner says it all: Enchanting.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I read that author yet. Nice buns.  

That is a really nice cover period though. 

And thanks for making it so large. For artistic admiring purposes of course.  

I also like the other tag line. "When he was bad, he was so very very good."

Let me go see again just how bad.......


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I just keep scrolling... back and forth............ back and forth............  

The flush on my face is from a hot flash, I'm sure. 

Must read the series but can't determine the order... anyone know? HURRY!!!


----------



## Atunah

I did the same, scrolling that is.

This is the 4th in a series unfortunately. And Even though the 1st in on overdrive, its not there in kindle format. So I got the sample of the first which is 


There is where my have to read in order OCD is biting me in the ass. Oh look, ass.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You ladies are stressing our language filters!


----------



## crebel

Yep, Atunah has Heiress In Love correct as book one. For some unknown reason I had book 2 (Mad About the Earl) on my Kindle first so I read the first two out of order *shudder* I almost had to read book 2 again right away to satisfy my OCD, but I survived. Book 3 is A Duchess to Remember and THEN we get to the tight buns cover above. 

Book 2 

Book 3


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> You ladies are stressing our language filters!


I switched to "tight buns" - is that better?


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I switched to "tight buns" - is that better?


What's the world come to if you can't even say "buns!"


----------



## cork_dork_mom

No matter what word you use, they're easy on the eyes.

Managed to buy all four books in a matter of seconds. Now I just have to wait for the work day to end... then I'm going to zip home and fire up the Kindle. It's a good day.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> You ladies are stressing our language filters!


Oops sorry, I was getting a bit frisky. 

I blame it on them. Thems that keep putting the buns in the thread.


----------



## Atunah

So we have another reading bar option. I had to mention this as a public announcement as it keeps the buns in my bar a little longer. No reading next, one currently reading means 3 more slots to get a look.  

And so I have at least one useful post there today, some bargains.

1.99
 

.99
  

repeat freebie


No buns, but I do see a boob.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> So we have another reading bar option. I had to mention this as a public announcement as *it keeps the buns in my bar a little longer*. No reading next, one currently reading means 3 more slots to get a look.


Thanks a LOT Atunah..... that's SNORT inducing phrase!!!


----------



## Trophywife007

I have to vote this one as having the best buns in the thread so far:



And this one running a close second:


----------



## Tess St John

Loved A Devilish Rogue!!!! And as for total backside view, that one wins for me. If only they hadn't covered up his back with letters!! 

But this one wins for buns alone!!


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> Loved A Devilish Rogue!!!! And as for total backside view, that one wins for me. If only they hadn't covered up his back with letters!!
> 
> But this one wins for buns alone!!


Uh, excuse me, but could you please remove your hand? It's blocking my view.


----------



## ER Pierce

I admit I'm not a huge Historical Romance fan - however, I adore Lisa Kleypas. The Wallflowers and Hathaways. I have to be in the mood for this kind of story. Right now I'm into other genres.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm going to keep on Atunah's signature line ...see how low it takes for the covers to change to male backside *winks*


----------



## Atunah

Well the buns are on the move in my siggy. 

I just finished


Look at that innocent looking ribbon on the cover. In the book its blue and the heroine wraps it around the hero's.........

Not telling you. 

I found the character do a lot of communicating in Karen Ranney books. Not a lot of those pages and pages of inner whining and dialogue one finds in some books. This particular one is quite sensual, erotic. Love the hero. He decyphers cyrillic codes for the crown. He is a bit obsessive with his math mind I guess. He's an Earl and she is a impoverished widow raised by a governess granny. So different classes. And I like that this fact is touched upon by the heroes complete inability initially to see how his actions affect the heroine. The privileged classes syndrome so to speak. Stuff he hasn't thought about before.



ER Pierce said:


> I admit I'm not a huge Historical Romance fan - however, I adore Lisa Kleypas. The Wallflowers and Hathaways. I have to be in the mood for this kind of story. Right now I'm into other genres.


Well she is on the top of the list for me anyways. I loved both of those series too.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> Well the buns are on the move in my siggy.


It was quite funny when I typed the previous reply about covers. My teenage son was sitting beside me on the sofa and his eyes were popping out of his head as I scrolled through the thread.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished Wicked in Your Arms by Sophie Jordan. This was a freebie (Thanks, Atunah!) I picked up last May and it was a very quick, enjoyable read. (Just when I'd been thinking they don't offer the good freebies like they used to do.) I liked both the hero and heroine... the story included some of the hero's pov, which I also liked. I'd mark it down somewhat for being predictable -- the ending felt rushed.



I picked up another book in that series for $2.99. It features a sister of the heroine from the above story and a Scottish Viscount. I just can't resist a Scot.



Good news for me, I found my favorite buns on Overdrive. Yay! One more time for that cover:


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Turned on my Kindle's WiFi last night and SIX new books downloaded. I must have gone on a shopping spree and forgot about it.    Happy Happy Joy Joy.

Finishing up the Merridew Sisters books and highly recommend them. I'm in the middle of the fifth and last sister and so far it's the best... although I think I thought that about the others too  

Can you tell my mind is just slipping.....


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Turned on my Kindle's WiFi last night and SIX new books downloaded. I must have gone on a shopping spree and forgot about it.  Happy Happy Joy Joy.
> 
> Finishing up the Merridew Sisters books and highly recommend them. I'm in the middle of the fifth and last sister and so far it's the best... although I think I thought that about the others too
> 
> Can you tell my mind is just slipping.....


I have read the first 3 of the Merridew books and I love Anne Gracie. But wait, there is a fifth? It shows only 4 on goodreads. Which one is the 5th. The first "The perfect Rake" is still one of my favorites. I loved the banter between the h/H in the beginning of that book.

Have you been sleep one clicking again? . Watch out with that. I bought a adapter of my PW one night and could barely remember the next day. They put the darn thing on my screensaver and I just clicked and clicked again. 

I have been trying to be good about buying more books. Trying that is.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished:



Bought it on special but it looks like it's back up to full price. A slightly implausible story, but a heck of a good read. This is the first Katharine Ashe I've read and now on the look out for more.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> I have read the first 3 of the Merridew books and I love Anne Gracie. But wait, there is a fifth? It shows only 4 on goodreads. Which one is the 5th. The first "The perfect Rake" is still one of my favorites. I loved the banter between the h/H in the beginning of that book.
> 
> Have you been sleep one clicking again? . Watch out with that. I bought a adapter of my PW one night and could barely remember the next day. They put the darn thing on my screensaver and I just clicked and clicked again.
> 
> I have been trying to be good about buying more books. Trying that is.


My bad  You're right, there are only four Merridew books.

I'm thinking of changing my name to the One Click Wonder.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> My bad  You're right, there are only four Merridew books.
> 
> I'm thinking of changing my name to the One Click Wonder.


So, was it the 4th you read and liked? Or is there another Anne Gracie I just must have.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

is the 4th and final book. It's about Grace Merridew.


----------



## crebel

*Groan* None of the Merridew series are coming up as already purchased for my Kindle, but looking back at the descriptions they sound familiar so I may have read them pre-kindle.  Do you consider them good enough to re-read if I start back at Book One, "The Perfect Rake"?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> *Groan* None of the Merridew series are coming up as already purchased for my Kindle, but looking back at the descriptions they sound familiar so I may have read them pre-kindle. Do you consider them good enough to re-read if I start back at Book One, "The Perfect Rake"?


Make sure you seach in your account, just in case the ASIN has changed at some point which would not show as already bought. I got caught by that before with an Avon book. I had bought it and they put it on sale and gave the book a totally new number. I mean I should learn my lesson with that and not buying stuff I won't get to in 2 years, but oh well. 

I totally loved The Perfect Rake and I am going to re-read one of these days. Does your library have overdrive books? I pay to get access to the Free Library of Philadelphia, since my local's choice or romance is pitiful. Its available there at FLP right now. Not even a wait.


----------



## crebel

I've never done library books from anywhere on my Kindle, maybe one of these days, but probably not  

Yes, I always check my archives if something sounds the least familiar.  I started doing that after repurchasing something that had changed ASIN like you did.  I may check my order history for paper books on Amazon. Maybe if I got it there the e-book will be available through the Matchbook program when it starts up.  It isn't like I don't have anything to read in the meantime...


----------



## Atunah

You should check your library. Library books just work like you are buying a book from amazon. Instead of the buy now button, it says get the book, or something like that. Looks just like the regular buy screen. Unless its a USB transfer book only. Then just download to computer as its highlighted already on amazon and instead of actually pulling out the cord, just go into the cloud and pull it from there.  . Its really all automatic. 

The libraries have saved me a lot of money. And I don't have to drive there and lug home pesky paperbooks.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I thoroughly enjoyed all four  . I would recommend buying them if not on Overdrive.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Grace Elliot said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it on special but it looks like it's back up to full price. A slightly implausible story, but a heck of a good read. This is the first Katharine Ashe I've read and now on the look out for more.


I second that motion. I picked this up on a whim and was happy I did. A solid, enjoyable read.


----------



## nico

ebbrown said:


> I second that motion.


_e_motion.

Carry on.


----------



## crebel

nico said:


> _e_motion.
> 
> Carry on.


What??

I, too, second the _motion_ on reading more Katherine Ashe - let me know when we are voting. 

Atunah, are your shelves and reviews holding up through the Goodreads purge of yesterday? I am disappointed in their changes and don't think I will be using them anymore.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> What??
> 
> I, too, second the _motion_ on reading more Katherine Ashe - let me know when we are voting.
> 
> Atunah, are your shelves and reviews holding up through the Goodreads purge of yesterday? I am disappointed in their changes and don't think I will be using them anymore.


I am really really upset at the goodreads stuff. And especially so since its putting on a damper on how exited I was with the upcoming PW integration.

I don't really know if I lost any reviews. I didn't look at the number and I didn't see the thread about it until a few hours later. But supposedly they email when they do it, who knows. Sad that they making it less of a reader friendly site. But mostly I am upset because I was working so hard on following and friending a selected group of folks that mostly read romance and so I got a lot of good recommendations. If they leave, then that part is taken away from me and I hate that. Its been the main way to find out about new books. 

And because of the recs here, I just borrowed that Katherine Ashe book from the library. Not even a wait time.


----------



## nico

crebel said:


> What??


Just a silly pop music pun. I couldn't resist.


----------



## crebel

nico said:


> Just a silly pop music pun. I couldn't resist.


Got it. Hadn't had enough caffeine yet at 6:30 a.m....


----------



## Robena

Bought it on special but it looks like it's back up to full price. A slightly implausible story, but a heck of a good read. This is the first Katharine Ashe I've read and now on the look out for more. 
[/quote]

Thanks, I needed another historical fix. ; )


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah, I'm trying the one-month trial of Prime. I assume that means I can borrow one book during that one month. How do I go about it?


----------



## Trophywife007

ellenoc said:


> Atunah, I'm trying the one-month trial of Prime. I assume that means I can borrow one book during that one month. How do I go about it?


I'm obviously Not Atunah, but I do know that you have to access the book you want to borrow from your Kindle itself. Then it will show that you have the option to borrow it for free, if you wish. From my experience, you can't do it from your computer... you can look to see what's available but then you have to use your Kindle to actually borrow it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Atunah, I'm trying the one-month trial of Prime. I assume that means I can borrow one book during that one month. How do I go about it?


And if you just signed up, you can technically get 2 books out of a 1 month trial as the prime time frame starts on the 1st of the month. So you have until the 30th to get this month book and on the 1st, once you read the other one, you can already get the october one. 
And Trophywife already explained how to get them.

I have a link saved somewhere to check out what books are available on the computer. What I do is once I found those that look interesting, I add them to a wishlist called prime lending. Then when you are ready to pick on your kindle, you can go to the wishlist from the kindle store on the device and pick one of the books on the list.

I'll see if I can find that link for the prime options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

To get to books available in the "Kindle Owners Lending Library" for Prime members, go to Amazon and go to the "books" section.  Scroll down the left until you get the option to select "Prime Eligible".  Then, on the page that comes up, select 'kindle edition'.  There are currently over 423,000 titles available.  

As usual, you can sort them various ways, and also limit your browsing to specific categories.


----------



## Nicole Castro

I definitely prefer to read historical romance novels.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks, ladies. And two is better than one, Atunah.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

H.E.L.P........

I've lost my Pennyroyal Green in order list... I'm on #4 and I'm blazing through it so I've got to get the next couple in the series ready!!!


----------



## Atunah

#1 - The Perils of Pleasure 
#2 - Like no other Lover
#3 - Since the Surrender
#4 - I Kissed an Earl
#5 - What I did for a Duke 
#6 - How the Marquess was won
#7 - A Notorious Countess confesses
#8 - It happened one Midnight
#9 - Between the Devil and Ian Eversea (upcoming)

..grabbing the links

listed in order from left to right.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> #1 - The Perils of Pleasure
> #2 - Like no other Lover
> #3 - Since the Surrender
> #4 - I Kissed an Earl
> #5 - What I did for a Duke
> #6 - How the Marquess was won
> #7 - A Notorious Countess confesses
> #8 - It happened one Midnight
> #9 - Between the Devil and Ian Eversea (upcoming)
> 
> ..grabbing the links
> 
> listed in order from left to right.


Good series! I've just started reading .


----------



## Atunah

My last one was #5. I stopped there just when #6 came out as I wanted to savor it. Now there are a few more out. Time flies.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thank You. Thank You. Thank You!!!! 

I'm reading #4 

I have found the most sexiest scene ever written. It is brilliant!!! Starts on page 224. The tension between Violet and Flint has been building and it just sizzles when he corners her on the deck of his ship. This is definitely in the top 5 of my all time favorite scenes. Whew!!! It's a scorcher!!!


----------



## worktolive

In case any of you are dying for a copy of your own, I just noticed that the "buns" book is on sale for $3.99. 

A Most Devilish Rogue:


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> In case any of you are dying for a copy of your own, I just noticed that the "buns" book is on sale for $3.99.
> 
> A Most Devilish Rogue:


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Been in Vegas for the last 5 days.... I took my Kindle to the casino while hubby gambled. Why lose money to the slots when I could use it for my One Click obssession.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Been in Vegas for the last 5 days.... I took my Kindle to the casino while hubby gambled. Why lose money to the slots when I could use it for my One Click obssession.


I like the way you think. 

I just finished the second in the Redgrave series by Kasey Michaels. 


Love this series. Loved this book. I wrote a somewhat coherent review on goodreads. 
I can't wait to read the 3rd. I think there will be 4. Not sure.

Loved the first one too which is 

The series is about the Redgrave siblings. They are notorious because their grandfather had a hell fire club and their father picked it up too. They are both dead. They find out someone revived the club and there are journals with the nasty stuff in it that the club did and they need to find them and undo the damage to their families reputation basically. The mystery in this is really good. Better than any hell fire club story I read. Since this is about the fall out basically from the sins of the fathers so to speak. No sugar coating either. But much of the mystery kicks in over drive in the second I just finished and in the 3rd which I will read next, it looks like its coming to a head. 
The dialogue is so well done too. The characters actually like each other, you can feel that coming through.

I put my seal of recommendation on this series. 

eta: Oh look, I am still on the page with the buns. Life's good.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> I just finished the second in the Redgrave series by Kasey Michaels.
> 
> 
> Love this series. Loved this book. I wrote a somewhat coherent review on goodreads.
> I can't wait to read the 3rd. I think there will be 4. Not sure.
> 
> Loved the first one too which is
> 
> The series is about the Redgrave siblings. They are notorious because their grandfather had a hell fire club and their father picked it up too. They are both dead. They find out someone revived the club and there are journals with the nasty stuff in it that the club did and they need to find them and undo the damage to their families reputation basically. The mystery in this is really good. Better than any hell fire club story I read. Since this is about the fall out basically from the sins of the fathers so to speak. No sugar coating either. But much of the mystery kicks in over drive in the second I just finished and in the 3rd which I will read next, it looks like its coming to a head.
> The dialogue is so well done too. The characters actually like each other, you can feel that coming through.
> 
> I put my seal of recommendation on this series.
> 
> eta: Oh look, I am still on the page with the buns. Life's good.


I have that series on my tbr pile.... I'll have to bump it up. 

J just finished . The 1st in a new series & a spin-off of the Runaway Brides series. I ADORE Kaki Warner's historical westerns, can't get enough of them!

Currently reading , the latest from one of my favorite series. Enjoying it so far... little Daniel is all grown up, yum.


----------



## Atunah

A free back list title


A set of 3 books in series for .99 cents. Back list titles medieval


I floved this one, back list title georgian period 99 cents


$1.99


$2.99 two book bundle (#1 and #2 in series) with I think some witchy paranormal stuff. Of the curse kind


$1.99 for the first in the original highlander series by Maya Banks. I loved all of these.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Started my new exercise regimen.... listening to HR's while walking on the treadmill. I've gotten SO tired of listening to music. Even tried listening to comedians on Pandora but they were clips and not full programs so I was easily confused when they'd jump from Bill Cosby to Jeff Foxsworthy - my brain is a few steps behind sometimes .

So I started yesterday with 


Not too bad so far. The reader seems a bit stiff (no pun intended... sorta ) and her use of different voices for the different characters is a little distracting but maybe it'll get better as the story goes on.

I've ordered the audio version through my library of


because I want to catch up the series before the next book comes out and I already have two other books that I'm reading on my kindle....

Keep your fingers crossed that I don't kill myself on the treadmill!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I've just finished 

Don't be deceived by the innocuous brown cover - it's a rip-snorter of a book. Set in AD 71, a huntress is abducted by a warrior from a rival tribe and the sparks fly. A good solid 5 * spicy romance. 
I came across the book by accident, thinking it was historical fictional but this is way too hot to be hisfic!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm also currently reading

in the Pennyroyal Green series. I have to say it's not my favorite so far. It's about Adam the Vicar...  difficult to imagine some of the steamy scenes from previous books in the series happening in this story. Can Vicar's be hot and sexy ? In Pennyroyal Green they can, but seems like a bit too much of a stretch for me. I'll finish it because.... well, it's part of the series and it would be wrong to not finish it  but I wish it would hurry up and be over already!!


----------



## Robena

Kaitlen O'Reilly has a new one out, His by Christmas. I think it's the last book of the Hamilton series. I've really enjoyed these books, have not started H by C, yet. It will be my treat for after this suspense rewrite. : )


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> #1 - The Perils of Pleasure
> #2 - Like no other Lover
> #3 - Since the Surrender
> #4 - I Kissed an Earl
> #5 - What I did for a Duke
> #6 - How the Marquess was won
> #7 - A Notorious Countess confesses
> #8 - It happened one Midnight
> #9 - Between the Devil and Ian Eversea (upcoming)
> 
> ..grabbing the links
> 
> listed in order from left to right.


Is there nothing that Atunah doesn't know?


----------



## Atunah

Math


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Grace Elliot said:


> Is there nothing that Atunah doesn't know?


she knows all the important stuff that matters to us!!


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> she knows all the important stuff that matters to us!!


But our favorite cover is about ready to drop off of her recently read line...


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> But our favorite cover is about ready to drop off of her recently read line...


I am reading my current book really sloooooow 

A freebie
This looks to be a traditional type regency


Not much else I can find as far as sales or freebies.


----------



## Grace Elliot

crebel said:


> But our favorite cover is about ready to drop off of her recently read line...


Nooooo...


----------



## Atunah

Everyone, a moment of silence for the buns. They are gone. 

Here is some stuff I have to read soon. I have the august prime selection still on my K3, can't turn on wifi til I finish it.
It's 

Then I have to read Septembers Prime pick


and I have to get to a netgalley I have to get a move on


and another netgalley I just got approved


I am really having a hard time reading again. Its taking me so long and I can't concentrate. It's driving me nuts and its taking out a lot of the fun of reading for me. I just can't figure out why this keeps hitting me. 
I feel lost when I don't read a book at least every other day.

Hope you guys are having a better time reading.


----------



## Tess St John

**Silence for the buns** Atunah, hope you get your reading groove back soon!

Cork-dork-Mom...be careful on that treadmill and good luck!!

Grace, those covers can be deceiving...I'm going to check out that book!


----------



## crebel

In Memoriam...  

Maybe you should consider returning it to your recently read line, Atunah - permanently. It certainly sparked renewed conversation and recommendations in this thread!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Re: Lack of buns....


----------



## crebel

Wait!  The mourning was only temporary.  The cover appears to be back in Atunah's reading line.  Ah, all is right with the Historical Romance book world once again.


----------



## Grace Elliot

crebel said:


> In Memoriam...
> 
> Maybe you should consider returning it to your recently read line, Atunah - permanently. It certainly sparked renewed conversation and recommendations in this thread!


I'm sure between us we can keep the memory warm.

On that note, I'm currently reading  ooh la la. I'm about 75% of the way through and the villain has just stripped the heroine naked, shackled her and taken up on deck to parade in front of the crew, in order to wind up the hero (is is watching via a telescope on another ship.) I'm agog to find out what happens next....
I can't think of any other book where the villain has acted in such a vile way - and this isn't even an erotic romance.


----------



## Atunah

The buns are keeping their honorary spot at the end of the recently read, at least for now. 
All this mourning was getting me depressed.  

Ohhhh, I remember reading the Pirate next Door, its been a while, but that scene you just described brought it all back. They just don't write HR like that anymore, do they. 
When I read it I thought, no way he is going there, yep, he is going there.  . The villain that is. 

And the villains in a bit older books a lot of times are real villains or so layered you just don't know anymore what's what. Nowadays many are so cardboard and more like a caricature. 

I love those HR. They aren't of the often times offensive type, like the early bodice rippers, but they have that sense of adventure and omg this ish just happened kind of stuff.


----------



## chipotle

I promised I'd put info here when you could vote on your top 100 Romance Novels of all time at AAR. Voting continues until Oct. 20 and I just finished my list. I only managed 41 books on my list but I'm just glad I remembered 41. 

http://www.likesbooks.com/top100ballot2013.html

And again here is the list of the top 100 books the last time they had a reader vote in 2010. I think I've read all of the top 20. http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm


----------



## cork_dork_mom

buns...........


... looks like a good read too!


----------



## Atunah

Someone found some more buns, how nice. . Keyword buns doesn't work on amazon, I tried. 

Man I wish I could make my mind up about those top 100 polls. I keep trying every time they have one, but I just can't do it. Most would be historical anyway. I fully expect the new poll results to be full of new adult and MMA fighters, bikers and rockstars. 

I made a shelf on goodreads for the last one to see how many I read. Sometimes the choices baffle me, but then others are probably baffled by some of the stuff I like. 

I just finished a book last night and I think it helped clean out my reading slump. 


It was a delightful read really. I love the theme of a more shy socially awkward hero pining after his friends sister while she is engaged to some horn dog peacock slimy flirt. She is a bit of a fluff head and does some growing. They enter a marriage of convenience because of some scandal and poor hero still can't tell her how he feels. He thinks she still loves the slime, which I guess she still does. Until she learns to look past the surfaces. 
It was a nice one.

And I just noticed the cover has a hero in more of those tight pants. Side buns. . I swear, I didn't buy the book because of that. Must have been my inner bun detector.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Man I wish I could make my mind up about those top 100 polls. I keep trying every time they have one, but I just can't do it. Most would be historical anyway. I fully expect the new poll results to be full of new adult and MMA fighters, bikers and rockstars.


I know what you mean, Atunah. It seems a list like that should be real favorites, which to me means books I reread once in a while, which also means my list will be more like 5 or 6. And I also expect the new list to include quite a few books you couldn't pay me to read.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> It was a delightful read really. I love the theme of a more shy socially awkward hero pining after his friends sister while she is engaged to some horn dog peacock slimy flirt.


 

This sounds like a good read. I love that theme too - it makes a nice change from the hero being the confident rake and the heroine the wallflower (but I still love those too).


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I just finished a book last night and I think it helped clean out my reading slump.
> 
> 
> It was a delightful read really. I love the theme of a more shy socially awkward hero pining after his friends sister while she is engaged to some horn dog peacock slimy flirt. She is a bit of a fluff head and does some growing. They enter a marriage of convenience because of some scandal and poor hero still can't tell her how he feels. He thinks she still loves the slime, which I guess she still does. Until she learns to look past the surfaces.


Come on, Atunah, tell us what you _really_ think! I was reading through the reviews, sounds like several reviewers really dislike the heroine. You said a "delightful read really". Does she redeem herself enough in the end to make the book worth picking up? I've not heard of the author before.


----------



## Atunah

For me the hero makes up for every shortcoming of the heroine. She is a bit of a air head I guess, might not be the right term. Naive is a better one for me. I look at it from the point of view of a gentle bread young woman that is superficially in love with the idea of the dashing officer. 
She isn't bad, just slow on picking up stuff I guess. But then again, I think of her breeding. 

She does redeem herself at the end, but for me it was both of them together that made some swoon worthy scenes then. 

She didn't really annoy me as much, but I can see that she would others. I just found her harmless a bit silly, especially in the beginning and naive. But she does seem to have a big heart so she isn't unlikable to me. 

Somehow her carefree cluelessness is what makes it work with the hero who is so introverted, duty obsessed and just socially shy. 

For me the pay off for the hero was worth it. He wanted her so bad, I just wanted him to have her.  

The book is on the overdrive libraries and the sample does give a good idea about the heroine. If you can't take her then, you probably can't take her later I think.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.  Added to my TBR pile.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> Someone found some more buns, how nice. . *Keyword buns doesn't work on amazon, I tried. *
> 
> And I just noticed the cover has a hero in more of those tight pants. Side buns. . I swear, I didn't buy the book because of that. Must have been my inner bun detector.


**sheepish** I wondered if "buns" would work as a search term...... 

I think all of our Bun Radar is on high alert now.


----------



## cagnes

chipotle said:


> I promised I'd put info here when you could vote on your top 100 Romance Novels of all time at AAR. Voting continues until Oct. 20 and I just finished my list. I only managed 41 books on my list but I'm just glad I remembered 41.
> 
> http://www.likesbooks.com/top100ballot2013.html
> 
> And again here is the list of the top 100 books the last time they had a reader vote in 2010. I think I've read all of the top 20. http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm


Thanks for posting, I'll have to try to vote before the deadline.

Just finished  & loved it!


----------



## Tess St John

YOURS UNTIL DAWN is one of my all time favs!!!


----------



## cagnes

Tess St John said:


> YOURS UNTIL DAWN is one of my all time favs!!!


It made my all time favorite list too!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah - I found a thread on Goodreads where you challenge people to find a cover showing an object of your choice (IE buns). It was just your sort of place! (I copied the link but then couldn't find this thread   ) - now I've lost the GR  thread - so sorry - but at the time i thought of you.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tess St John said:


> YOURS UNTIL DAWN is one of my all time favs!!!


I'll second that, Tess. I love Teresa's writing.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

I was reading a thread the other day (I forget where now) and they asked for your favorite writer and a book of theirs that you love. Too hard a question. So I broke mine into genres!

RomCom - Jennifer Cruisie -  Suspense - Dean Koontz -  Romantic Suspense - Karen Robards -  I even had to break down the historicals and put in a Scottish Historical - Julie Garwood - 

And Lisa Kleypas was my favorite historical writer, but coming up with my favorite book...was impossible...too many good ones...but I did pick four...   

What about you ladies...how would you answer the question...could you just give one writer, one book?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Almost impossible...I might be able to narrow the search down to a few authors - Tessa Dare, Elizabeth Hoyt and Katharine Ashe - but as for one book - pah!  Too hard.


----------



## Tess St John

I know, Grace...right!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just started 

I came across a recommendation by accident - it was referenced in a review of a different book, as an example of what a great regency romance should be. I'm liking it so far and it has a delicious set up. The heroine seeking revenge decides to tattoo her one-time attacker in a very personal place...only it turns out she got the wrong man. I can't wait to find out what the tattoo looks like!


----------



## cagnes

Grace Elliot said:


> Just started
> 
> I came across a recommendation by accident - it was referenced in a review of a different book, as an example of what a great regency romance should be. I'm liking it so far and it has a delicious set up. The heroine seeking revenge decides to tattoo her one-time attacker in a very personal place...only it turns out she got the wrong man. I can't wait to find out what the tattoo looks like!


Loved that one!


----------



## crebel

Grace Elliot said:


> Just started
> 
> I came across a recommendation by accident - it was referenced in a review of a different book, as an example of what a great regency romance should be. I'm liking it so far and it has a delicious set up. The heroine seeking revenge decides to tattoo her one-time attacker in a very personal place...only it turns out she got the wrong man. I can't wait to find out what the tattoo looks like!


Sounds like an interesting read, I have added it to the pile...

Not impressed with the cover.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Sounds like an interesting read, I have added it to the pile...
> 
> Not impressed with the cover.


Yeah, this book could definitely use a cover make over.


----------



## CJArcher

Love the premise. I think a cover makeover could be interesting if it featured the duke and his tattoo. Now there's a cover I'd like to see in the sig lines of this thread


----------



## Grace Elliot

CJArcher said:


> Love the premise. I think a cover makeover could be interesting if it featured the duke and his tattoo. Now there's a cover I'd like to see in the sig lines of this thread


CJ - you are naughty - what a suggestion indeed! 
And yes, definitely needs a cover makeover - lots of potential for images....OH dear, having a hot flush now!


----------



## crebel

CJArcher said:


> Love the premise. I think a cover makeover could be interesting if it featured the duke and his tattoo. Now there's a cover I'd like to see in the sig lines of this thread


I vote yes!  Anyone know the author to make the suggestion? I bet it would increase sales. This is certainly a case of a book that I would never have looked at if Grace hadn't recommended it, without the title, I wouldn't have even guessed historical romance from the cover.


----------



## Atunah

Well, that depends on where the tattoo is? Could I hope for more buns?   Wait, you guys are way too exited for buns. Where oh where is that tattoo, surely not....  

But yeah, that cover is just um, there. I am getting a sample to read but only because of you guys here. I would have scrolled right on by otherwise.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Grace Elliot said:


> The heroine seeking revenge decides to tattoo her one-time attacker in a *very personal place*...only it turns out she got the wrong man. I can't wait to find out what the tattoo looks like!


Had to put that one on the ever growing TBR pile. I agree on the cover. NEVER would've thought to check it out if it weren't for this group.

Can THAT area even BE tattooed  No matter how strong the man, I would think that would bring him to his knees.... pun intended  Now a bun tattoo.... THAT would be worth a look-see.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Ab's..... 

Catchy title too...


----------



## Atunah

Abs nice. But what is wrong with his moobs.  . Its like 2 different ones. Is he flexing one of them up there? 
I might have to take a closer look....

Don't mind me if I start writing odd things. I just came back from another dental visit and I had to take a load of painkillers because I can't take it anymore. I think when one is in constant state of pain, the mind goes insane. Or something like that. So I am going to look at buns and abs and lopsided moobs as much as I want right now. 

But please someone hold me back from any thread where romance has to be defended. It will not be pretty


----------



## Atunah

And to make at least one useful post before the med kick my brain down into the lower IQ points, there is some sales.

Anita Mills has a bunch of her books on sale for .99 cents. She has a nice backlist and most of her books were published back in the late 80's to early 90's. I got a couple of them, but I haven't actually read this author yet. I went by the older reviews and the blurbs. I am always a sucker for back list HR's. Somehow they often have more meat. Or buns. 

So these are all .99 cents
     

These are also .99 cents. First two are back list titles with interesting settings. The other is a Montlake title. 
 

A couple of freebies
 

Then I got this the other day as I saw it high in the HR rankings. It really looks good and I read the first couple of pages and went and got it. Its on sale for .99 cents and sounds really interesting. I expect it to be a bit darker based on blurb and title. Author calls it "Downton Abbey with ghosts"


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> Love the premise. I think a cover makeover could be interesting if it featured the duke and his tattoo. Now there's a cover I'd like to see in the sig lines of this thread


Haha... yep that sure would outshine the bum cover!

Love this scene from the book....


Spoiler



"You're bare as a babe and bloody well savaged all around yourself!"... Ainsworth followed his man's gaze downward to discover the source of Smeeth's wonderment. Now he too stared agog."

... "On the deeply mottled skin of his taunt lower abdomen, a tattoo bracketed the duke's membrum virile" as if to glorify his generative organ&#8230;..


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Haha... yep that sure would outshine the bum cover!
> 
> Love this scene from the book....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Youre bare as a babe and bloody well savaged all around yourself!... Ainsworth followed his mans gaze downward to discover the source of Smeeths wonderment. Now he too stared agog.
> 
> ... On the deeply mottled skin of his taunt lower abdomen, a tattoo bracketed the dukes membrum virile as if to glorify his generative organ..


Please, please, PLEASE tell me that's your typo and it doesn't really say "taunt" abdomen?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> Well, that depends on where the tattoo is? Could I hope for more buns?  Wait, you guys are way too exited for buns. Where oh where is that tattoo, surely not....
> 
> But yeah, that cover is just um, there. I am getting a sample to read but only because of you guys here. I would have scrolled right on by otherwise.


The tattoo is in a very personal place indeed. Suffice to say he has to be shaved (winks) to be tattooed, and now only seduces lady's in the dark. I still haven't reached the bit where you find out what the tattoo is of....


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Please, please, PLEASE tell me that's your typo and it doesn't really say "taunt" abdomen?


Nope, not a typo. 



Grace Elliot said:


> The tattoo is in a very personal place indeed. Suffice to say he has to be shaved (winks) to be tattooed, and now only seduces lady's in the dark. I still haven't reached the bit where you find out what the tattoo is of....


If I remember correctly, the subject matter of the tattoo isn't revealed until the very end on the book.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So "The duke's tattoo" is part of the (four) Horsemen of the Apocalypse series. I only see two, "Duke's tattoo" and "The baron's betrothal." I'm guessing/hoping the next two will be out soon.

You're right about the ab's Atunah... it's like they're off center. Just tilt your head to one side and it all works out.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Nope, not a typo.


*Groan* - I may have to send this one back then. That particular misuse makes me insane when I read it.  It's taut; not taunt, not taught! Although maybe the tattoo on his lower abdomen is taunting us...


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> *Groan* - I may have to send this one back then. That particular misuse makes me insane when I read it.  It's taut; not taunt, not taught! Although maybe the tattoo on his lower abdomen is taunting us...


Oops, I was wrong, it is spelled as "taut" in the book. I copied the snippets from a goodreads review because I had deleted the book from my Kindle after reading it. I just reloaded it & see that it is spelled correctly. The tattoo discovery is in the very beginning of the book, so if anyone wants to read that part it should be in the sample.



cork_dork_mom said:


> So "The duke's tattoo" is part of the (four) Horsemen of the Apocalypse series. I only see two, "Duke's tattoo" and "The baron's betrothal." I'm guessing/hoping the next two will be out soon.
> 
> You're right about the ab's Atunah... it's like they're off center. Just tilt your head to one side and it all works out.


Only 2 so far and the expected publication for book 3 is 2014. 

Haha, the head tilt works for me!


----------



## crebel

Thanks for checking again, Cagnes!


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Thanks for checking again, Cagnes!


You're welcome! Didn't want you to have to return the book without due cause. You just have to read about that tauntingly taut lower abdomen & the tattoo that accompanies it.


----------



## beccaboo75

I love Historical Romance especially Regency Romance and I am currently in the middle of writing my own!

My favourite authors at the moment are Sherry Thomas (sparkling dialogue) and Courtney Milan (very authentic). Would recommend both of these authors - plot, narrative and dialogue always riveting.


----------



## Haleigh Lovell

I love any titles by Courtney Milan


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> But please someone hold me back from any thread where romance has to be defended. It will not be pretty


I love reading your posts defending romance and (gasp) happy endings! If you're PUI, even better. Sometimes people on those threads sound so sanctimonious that someone needs to (verbally) slap them around a bit...  So you go, girl!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

cagnes said:


> You're welcome! Didn't want you to have to return the book without due cause. You just have to read about that *tauntingly taut lower abdomen & the tattoo that accompanies it.*


Best. Line. EVER.


----------



## Atunah

So I am reading this book and I am almost done. 95% actually assuming there isn't padding. And suddenly it goes

"..his thumb brushed the nodule of her arousal......"

I mean really, what?  . Um, keep your paws of my nodule please. 

That's a first one for me.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Has anyone read...


I started it but the Letty, main character was driving me batty - she's uber-clumsy & is openly obsessed with Richard, The Earl of Downe. I've made it as far as them being abducted onto a smuggler's ship. Does it get any better? Because right now I want to just clock her upside the head!


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> Has anyone read...
> 
> 
> I started it but the Letty, main character was driving me batty - she's uber-clumsy & is openly obsessed with Richard, The Earl of Downe. I've made it as far as them being abducted onto a smuggler's ship. Does it get any better? Because right now I want to just clock her upside the head!


In my little notebook where I write down everything I read, I have 1* for this title and the comment "Most TSTL female in the entire span of historical romance." Save yourself a headache and stop reading, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Dang! And I paid $6 for it  

Thanks, Crebel. On to something better!


----------



## Grace Elliot

crebel said:


> In my little notebook where I write down everything I read, I have 1* for this title and the comment "Most TSTL female in the entire span of historical romance." Save yourself a headache and stop reading, it doesn't get any better.


Wow - I wish I was that organised - it would save me oodles of time!

PS Any chance of you going through your 1 star reads and giving us the heads up what to avoid?


----------



## Atunah

I think I'll stay away from this one. Thankfully I don't own it, but it is on my want to read shelf on goodreads for some reason. Nothing is as bad as a TSTL heroine. Nothing. I mean some have degrees of TSTL, but "most TSTL female in the entire span of historical romance" is a statement that cannot be ignored.


----------



## crebel

Grace Elliot said:


> Wow - I wish I was that organised - it would save me oodles of time!
> 
> PS Any chance of you going through your 1 star reads and giving us the heads up what to avoid?


I really don't have that many 1* books; they are more likely to be labeled "DNF-delete", or maybe even "try again later/delete for now".

Making a list for others of what I think they should avoid gets close to reviewing, which I have vowed to never do again. I am willing to share my opinion when someone asks about a specific book in this thread and I truly try to let you all know when I find what I consider a wonderful book.

In the Dreaming book, the hero was almost as irritating as the heroine because he seemed to find her stupidity endearing. I mean, good grief,


Spoiler



she SHOOTS him and he just gives a long-suffering sigh at another one of her clumsy moments


.


----------



## worktolive

I loved the first book, Bewitching, but then I read the sample from Dreaming and it was enough to convince me that the heroine was probably TSTL and therefore would drive me insane. Glad to hear that my instincts were correct.

On the other hand, I would definitely recommend Bewitching. The heroine was one of those sweet, innocent, optimistic, stars in her eyes types. If I read too many of those heroines, they drive me crazy, but every once in awhile, I'm totally in the mood for it.


----------



## Atunah

I own Bewitching I just realized.   Bought it on sale in 2011. How time flies.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

worktolive said:


> I loved the first book, Bewitching, but then I read the sample from Dreaming and it was enough to convince me that the heroine was probably TSTL and therefore would drive me insane. Glad to hear that my instincts were correct.
> 
> On the other hand, I would definitely recommend Bewitching. The heroine was one of those sweet, innocent, optimistic, stars in her eyes types. If I read too many of those heroines, they drive me crazy, but every once in awhile, I'm totally in the mood for it.


I loved Bewitching, too, but never did look at Dreaming. As for the TSTL portrayal, it depends what mood I'm in. Sometimes I lean toward those, haha


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Jill Barnett's books...and her covers, too.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

Miriam Minger said:


> Love Jill Barnett's books...and her covers, too.
> 
> Miriam Minger


She's not an author I've read - but the covers are very pretty and a nice change.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished 

It was so so. The one thing that really bothers me with some romances is... well... I'm not really sure how to write this  so I'll just lay it out there.... while in the throws of a really passionate scene, I can't picture how they do the things they do - they can't be kissing while he's doing THAT to her!  - the body's just don't line up that way. Does that make any sense?? There's one of THOSE scenes in this book.

I much prefered . Very well written. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Grace Elliot

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just finished
> 
> It was so so. The one thing that really bothers me with some romances is... well... I'm not really sure how to write this  so I'll just lay it out there.... while in the throws of a really passionate scene, I can't picture how they do the things they do - they can't be kissing while he's doing THAT to her!  - the body's just don't line up that way. Does that make any sense?? There's one of THOSE scenes in this book.


Makes perfect sense.  You're supposed to loose yourself in the imagery not do a mental jigsaw 

I'm about 80% done with  and still don't know what the tattoo says! I do hope we get to find out.... (Major spoiler risk!!!)


----------



## Trophywife007

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm about 80% done with  and still don't know what the tattoo says! I do hope we get to find out.... (Major spoiler risk!!!)


Oh... you get to find out!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Grace Elliot said:


> Makes perfect sense.  You're supposed to loose yourself in the imagery not do a mental jigsaw
> 
> I'm about 80% done with  and still don't know what the tattoo says! I do hope we get to find out.... (Major spoiler risk!!!)


Oh, I SO can't wait! This is my next book. All kinds of pictures are running through my head of where exactly that tattoo is.....


----------



## crebel

I'm reading The Duke's Tattoo now. I'm only 5 chapters in and there are several snicker-worthy euphemisms being used for the Duke's tattooed place. So far I remember "man's apparatus", his "nether thatch", "_membrum virile_", "generative organ", and "_arbor vitae_". The KB censors would be proud. 

There isn't much doubt about where he is tattooed, but apparently we have to wait to find out what the tattoo is.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Started Duke's tattoo yesterday. Got the picture of WHERE the tattoo is  , now can't wait to see WHAT it is. He's embarrased by it but it doesn't seem to be slowing him down any in his favorite past time activity. 

I think this is a great idea for a story... good romance and a tattoo mystery. I just have to remind myself to read slow and enjoy the story, not race through to find out the details.


----------



## crebel

I found this bargain collection available for .99 on Amazon today.



Anyone read this author? The reviews are pretty good and mention different levels of heat. It apparently even includes a "spicy" regency paranormal/werewolf story!


----------



## Atunah

I'd never heard of her, but the first in the collection "The Marriage List" was published as a Signet Regency romance in 2005. Looks interesting.


----------



## crebel

And a free boxed set today.



Only 3 slightly suspicious looking reviews, but you can't beat the price.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Has anyone read books with the "Hellfire Club" in them? I think I have but I can't remember the specific titles. I was watching Ghost Adventures last week and they were investigating a labyrinth of catacombs under London that the Hellfire Club used for their nefarious rituals and goings on. And the River Styx runs right through it. Now, I don't know how much stock to put into it but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> Has anyone read books with the "Hellfire Club" in them? I think I have but I can't remember the specific titles. I was watching Ghost Adventures last week and they were investigating a labyrinth of catacombs under London that the Hellfire Club used for their nefarious rituals and goings on. And the River Styx runs right through it. Now, I don't know how much stock to put into it but I thought it was pretty cool.


I think I have quite a few regency books/series that involve the Hellfire Club. I'll have to do a little research to let you know which ones. Atunah probably knows off the top of her head.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Has anyone read books with the "Hellfire Club" in them? I think I have but I can't remember the specific titles. I was watching Ghost Adventures last week and they were investigating a labyrinth of catacombs under London that the Hellfire Club used for their nefarious rituals and goings on. And the River Styx runs right through it. Now, I don't know how much stock to put into it but I thought it was pretty cool.


I have read several different series with the Hellfire Club theme. I don't think the books are about "the" hellfire club, just a general hellfire club.
Right now I am reading the 3rd in a series which to me is the best out of all the Hellfire series I have read. I love this series. Its Kasey Michaels and her Redgrave siblings. 
This is the first


They have to be read in order as the mystery and adventures are woven throughout. I am at 3, almost done and there is another one since its still not completely resolved. The second in the series has a lot of the tunnels and such on the Redgrave estate. I don't want to give anything away, but I am really impressed with this series. The mystery is well done and the characters are all so great. The dialogue is just delish too.


----------



## Atunah

I am hoping to get some reading in again starting today. I been having "issues". My cat got sick so that freaked me out. I finally got him to almost stop throwing up for now, but he is an older cat, so things are only going to get worse.

Then they finally fixed my gaping hole in my kitchen ceiling. Its no fun or appetizing looking up while cooking and starting at the underside of your bathtub and all the sewage pipes.  . I had a water leak from the upstairs (3rd floor) master bath and they cut a hole and I kept thinking of that old movie with Tom Hanks, where they buy a really old house to fix it up and they pour bathwater into the tub after a really long and horrible day and the whole thing just crashed through the ceiling. 
Its just all wood holding it up. I think I'd rather not have ever known that.

They filled the hole after cutting a larger to get the right drywall in. Its just drywall covering the space. And I found lots of mousepoop that had fallen down so they also frolicked under the bathtub back in spring when I had my infestation.

So yeah, I wasn't much in a mood to read much.

Finishing this Kasey Michaels today I hope and I need to send the Netgalley review off on that.

Then I might take on my October prime which is 


I think its a gorgeous cover. Sometimes Montlake gets it really right. They do nice covers for Connie Brockway too. This book got a lot of good reviews so I thought its a good choice for me as prime.

On the other hand, I might read the sample of the tattoo book since you guys keep babbling about it. . I am mighty curious.

eta: my cat got one of these bowls and it has almost eliminated all the puking. He doesn't have to bend down and have all the stomach acid come up while eating. He lurves it. I got the green one. I splurged as he's been so sick.


----------



## Tess St John

Poor kitty!! Glad he's better Atunah.

Crebel...I tried to read the first in that boxed set...I just went ahead and deleted the whole thing from my kindle after a few pages...just not my thing. Someone else may like it though.


----------



## CJArcher

Poor kitty! I hope he gets better. 

I've been eyeing off that Brenda Novak ever since I read the blurb. The cover is gorgeous too, and reminds me of some of Susanna Kearsley's covers.

Hellfire Club - I've definitely read one, but I can't for the life of me remember who the author was. I'm thinking it was a big name though. Sorry, I'm not much help today. I'm recovering from a bout of the flu and my head's a little fuzzy.

Tattoo book - you ladies have got me mightily intrigued now.


----------



## crebel

Tess St John said:


> Poor kitty!! Glad he's better Atunah.
> 
> Crebel...I tried to read the first in that boxed set...I just went ahead and deleted the whole thing from my kindle after a few pages...just not my thing. Someone else may like it though.


Which boxed set, Tess? The sweet and spicy regencies or the French historicals?


----------



## Tess St John

Crebel...The French Affair.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the heads up.  The reviews sounded iffy, know what I mean?


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah - hope kitty is feeling better. The dish is very clever. I've got two senior kitties and we may need to look into getting one of those. Blossom (14 yr old calico) doesn't have many teeth left and is diabetic so she's on special food, which means both kitties get the special food. 

When I saw the boxed set (French stories) was free I went ahead and got it - but free doesn't always = readable. I'll give it a whurl and see how it is. At least it won't hurt to delete if it's crummy. 

Reading the tattoo book and had to step away because


Spoiler



Prudence was stepping behind the screen after the duke climed through her window AGAIN and I just KNOW that they're finally going to....  . Can't walk away from a story in the middle of THAT. 


. I'm anxiously awaiting my lunch break so I can pick it back up.


----------



## Trophywife007

Please let us know what you think of the French stories boxed set!  Yes, it was free but I have so many freebies that are just taking up space.  I'll delete if they're not worth it.

I've been trying to figure out who originally recommended The Duke's Tattoo.  I got and read it last April, and I know someone here must have brought it to my attention, but who?  (I've looked back in the thread and can't find it.)  The author certainly was inventive with her euphemisms (do you suppose they have a thesaurus for that and other body parts?)  and I probably will check out the rest of the series, eventually.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Just finished  & really enjoyed it, but not quite as much as the 1st book.... . Both are part of the Horsemen of the Apocalypse series, can't wait for the next installment!


I found the first reference! It's all Cagnes fault.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I found the first reference! It's all Cagnes fault.


Ah... credit where credit is due. Yay, Cagnes the enabler!


----------



## Atunah

Well well well. The culprit has been found.  

All the way back to February. Goodness this tattoo business had been stewing for a while.


----------



## Atunah

Well well well. The culprit has been found.  

All the way back to February. Goodness this tattoo business had been stewing for a while.


----------



## cagnes

I read it over a year ago & now thanks to all this tattoo talk & unusual manly bit references, I find myself wanting to do a re-read!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Note to self:  do not read steamy scenes during lunch break while others are near by talking about nonthing in particular. Distracting and interrupts the momentum of the.... scene.


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> Note to self: do not read steamy scenes during lunch break while others are near by talking about nonthing in particular. Distracting and interrupts the momentum of the.... scene.


Plus, your coworkers will wonder why you suddenly started fanning yourself...


----------



## Atunah

They have a new program for prime members. So if you are a full prime member, go to this link. they are doing a Kindle First program. Every month they have a small selection of early release books, 4 in November it looks. 
And one of those is the new Connie Brockway "No Place for a dame".

Here is where it explains and the links
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/

I just went to the book page by itself and it knows if you are a prime member and it puts the option on the top to get it free right at the top. 



> Kindle First is a program that offers customers early access to new Kindle books across popular genres from Amazon Publishing.
> 
> Prime members are automatically eligible for Kindle First.
> Every month Prime members can enjoy one of the four books selected by Amazon Publishing editors for free.
> Kindle First books can be read on any Kindle device or free Kindle reading app and become part of customers' permanent libraries.
> Prime members can sign up to receive a monthly e-mail announcing new Kindle First picks.
> 
> Please also note:
> Kindle First is available to US customers only.
> Kindle First books downloaded for free cannot be returned.
> Customers who have previously opted out of all Amazon e-mails will not receive the monthly e-mail announcing new Kindle First picks. If you would like to update your E-mail Preferences, you can do so by visiting Your Account.


Sorry you non US'ers. 
Its all amazon publishing, so hopefully we'll have a Montlake title each month.

So I guess technically it now means 2 books for free a month with prime, with one of those we get to keep.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> They have a new program for prime members. So if you are a full prime member, go to this link. they are doing a Kindle First program. Every month they have a small selection of early release books, 4 in November it looks.
> And one of those is the new Connie Brockway "No Place for a dame".
> 
> Here is where it explains and the links
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/botm/
> 
> I just went to the book page by itself and it knows if you are a prime member and it puts the option on the top to get it free right at the top.
> 
> Sorry you non US'ers.
> Its all amazon publishing, so hopefully we'll have a Montlake title each month.
> 
> So I guess technically it now means 2 books for free a month with prime, with one of those we get to keep.


Thanks for the heads up! I just borrowed the new Connie Brockway "No Place for a Dame".


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just borrowed the new Connie Brockway "No Place for a Dame".


Its not a borrow, you actually own it now. So can be loaned out. Can we loan to our friends here from far and away places? I never tried that. But it would be one way to share this feature with them a bit.

I have the loan thingy on the page. Book isn't technically out yet though so I wonder if the loan even works yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Its not a borrow, you actually own it now. So can be loaned out. Can we loan to our friends here from far and away places? I never tried that. But it would be one way to share this feature with them a bit.
> 
> I have the loan thingy on the page. Book isn't technically out yet though so I wonder if the loan even works yet.


I don't think you can loan across borders that have different licensing/copyright statuses.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think you can loan across borders that have different licensing/copyright statuses.


Ah, darn. I always feel bad when we have bargains and only us in the US can get them. I can't even find or see bargains that might be in other countries. I don't think they get as many as us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think the UK is starting to get more deals like this. . . . . But I do think Amazon start a lot of these things in the US.  We're kind of the guinea pigs.


----------



## crebel

I haven't been sucked into Prime membership yet, but it was nice to be able to pick up a pre-order for $1.99 on the Brockway!

This program is still a nice little perk even if you aren't in Prime. I also noted that buying or borrowing one of the eligible books automatically signs you up for the monthly Kindle First e-mail.


----------



## CJArcher

Since the Montlake books are "world rights" (i.e. not carved up into different regions), it'll be interesting to see if it can be loaned out to a non-US person. 

Lucky for you US peeps though! I keep waiting for the rumoured Aussie Amazon to become fact so I can get Prime. Seems to have been coming for 2 years now, LOL.


----------



## crebel

One correction to my note about the book through the Kindle First program - it is not a pre-order. If you are not a prime member and choose to buy one of the offers for $1.99 it downloads immediately. It is an advance copy that we can receive a month ahead of its release date!

Now to more important things. I finished The Duke's Tattoo and at the very end we do find out what the tattoo is. It was a cute, humorous HR. A solid "I enjoyed it", but not a keeper to reread. I will get the next book in the series "The Baron's Betrothal" which is already linked above. One minor irritant of TDT for me was repeated use (including the title of Chapter 34) of someone receiving their "just *deserts*"...I wondered if they were going to be shipped off to the Sahara.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love that title...No Place for a Dame.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

So I finished the October prime read which was


I really liked it. Now its at points way over the top, but it worked since it has a kind of gothic feel to it. And there is a mine and a downtrotten coal miners daughter heroine that ends up in the mine and a grumbly hero earl with a burned hand. 
No ballroom in sight. 

Then I finished 

which is the third in a series about 3 dudes working as whores in a brothel. I love this series, love it. Do read in order though. This will be out in a couple of days, I did a Netgalley on that. Montlake titles so they are also on prime, all 3 of the series.

Then I started a contempo and stopped about 25% in. I think I got my reading heart back and that means I don't want to leave the past quite yet. 

So since I got No place for a Dame as the free Kindle Firsts, I see that it is a loosely connected trilogy with Promise me Heaven first, All through the night next and now No place for a dame. So I picked Promise me Heaven as my november prime pick. I only picked up the connection between the titles from Connie Brockway's blog. And you know me, no matter how loose the connection is, I must read in order or else. 

So I am only at 1 % in the book (Promise me Heaven)

and the hero and heroine meet for the first time out on the moors where she is lost on her horse. She's on a horse. 
He is dirty and half naked and trying to free an ewe from the bushes and she asks to find some estate. 
After he asks perplexed why, she says:



> "Because you great unwashed Vulcan, you Minotauran horror, _I wish to go there!"_


I think I am going to like this one. 

eta: and I am willing to try out the lending thingy with the overseas-erlings, just let me know. I have to read the other 2 first anyway before I get to No place for a Dame.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished  and athough it dipped in the middle I loved the closing scenes with the children discovering Daddy's tattoo! 
Julia Quinn was on special in the UK so I've moved onto  and I'd totally forgotten how entertaining Ms Quinn can be. Enjoying this light and frothy regency.


----------



## crebel

Sigh...Atunah just HAD to tell us the Brockway is part of a series, now I have to go back and get the others before I can read this one; it's an OCD thing we share.

Julia Quinn is one of my favorite HR authors.  I like everything she has written.


----------



## Grace Elliot

crebel said:


> Julia Quinn is one of my favorite HR authors. I like everything she has written.


I took a break from Julia Quinn when I read one of hers that was (whispers) a bit dull. To prove a point I can't remember the plot or title, and can only recall one scene where the H/h were moving a portrait of a revered ancestor - it was actually a DNF which is very unusual for me. However, all is forgiven and enjoying this book.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished reading The Baron's Betrothal and have to say I enjoyed it very much. I started with the sample "just to see" with no intention of reading it just yet, and got hooked. I really liked this hero/heroine; plus, there's something about the author's writing style that hits the right spot with me... what do you call that, meaning the words she uses and how she puts them together -- prose? Anyway, whatever, I liked it. This one didn't have the enticement of "what the heck does this tattoo look like" running throughout it but it still was an entertaining read. I'll now go back and skim through the first one to see if I liked it as well... can't remember how I felt about a heroine who would do "that" to someone even knowing it all would work out.

This book had notes going through it which would have been easier to access on the new PW2 (I have the K3) so if you have one coming you might want to wait for it before reading this. I'm looking forward to the next one


----------



## cork_dork_mom

**knock**knock**

anyone there? Is everyone busy reading?


----------



## Atunah

Reading, watching tennis and playing with my magical tea maker. 

Still reading the Brockway "Promise me Heaven". Hanging my head in shame that I told crebel it was a sort of series. But I have to share my OCD. Otherwise I'd get blamed afterwards for not telling. 



CJArcher said:


> Since the Montlake books are "world rights" (i.e. not carved up into different regions), it'll be interesting to see if it can be loaned out to a non-US person.
> 
> Lucky for you US peeps though! I keep waiting for the rumoured Aussie Amazon to become fact so I can get Prime. Seems to have been coming for 2 years now, LOL.


We need to try this out with something. I am perfectly willing to loan out stuff I have to australia, or UK or other places. From what I can tell as long as its available, like you said, it should work. And I can loan this first months kindle first, the Brockway since I have to read the other 2 anyway first. Doesn't have to be right now and maybe there is something else.
I like to share the freebie HR's if I can.


----------



## CJArcher

I'll be your guinea pig, Atunah   I'll PM you.


----------



## crebel

Just *waving* to all my HR friends in this thread because we apparently haven't had any books to chat about in the last few days.

Who is reading a really good HR right now?  My last 3-4 have just been so-so.   

Good to still see the "buns" cover in cork_dork_mom's signature line since it is gone for good from Atunah's!    I haven't even seen a cover recently that makes me go "ooohhh, need to read that".


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I have "homeword reading" for the book club I moderate...


I agree about the lack of interesting covers. We have to remember though that we can't judge a book by it's cover... especially after reading the Duke's tattoo. World's most boring cover but great story.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> I have "homeword reading" for the book club I moderate...
> 
> 
> I agree about the lack of interesting covers. We have to remember though that we can't judge a book by it's cover... especially after reading the Duke's tattoo. World's most boring cover but great story.


I have an older copy of that The Book Thief on my Kindle that I tried to read last week. Deleted with a note "try again later" after around 25%. Really disliked the third-person omniscient (I think) POV with the choppy thought sentences, just couldn't get into it. This may be one of the rare cases where I'll like the movie better than the book.

eta: I see "Bite Me, Your Grace" is the romance book of the day today! That was one I bought just because of the title after it was mentioned earlier in the thread!


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Just *waving* to all my HR friends in this thread because we apparently haven't had any books to chat about in the last few days.
> 
> Who is reading a really good HR right now? My last 3-4 have just been so-so.
> 
> Good to still see the "buns" cover in cork_dork_mom's signature line since it is gone for good from Atunah's!  I haven't even seen a cover recently that makes me go "ooohhh, need to read that".


I'm not reading HR at the moment, but my last was  by Laura Kinsale. It was actually an audiobook & I really enjoyed it. I got into the storyline & really got into Nick Boulton's narration! I recently listened to  and didn't like the book as much, but thought the narration was excellent.

Also downloaded the following from audible & I'm looking forward to listening to them.


----------



## Atunah

I have been reading a couple of non HR after reading 6 in a row. Now I am plowing through a 2 book trilogy (Yep, you heard that right) that is historical paranormal romance. It is so so good. I don't want it to end and I am starting the 2nd as soon as the 1st ended. Didn't even take a break. 
Best HPR I have read yet. 

Its basically regency time or thereabouts and deals with some vampires. It has a nice gothic feel to it with some witty humor, swoonworthy hero, but not over the top silliness. Flove it.

After book 2 of the trilogy, I'll find another pure HR to read. I have a couple I been bouncing back and forth from my reading next to reading to queue. I seem to be making last second decisions lately on what to read. I have all these books I need to read lined up and then I just don't feel like any of them. So I just grab something totally different. 
Its not helping with reading down my library loans.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I have been reading a couple of non HR after reading 6 in a row. Now I am plowing through a 2 book trilogy (Yep, you heard that right) that is historical paranormal romance. It is so so good. I don't want it to end and I am starting the 2nd as soon as the 1st ended. Didn't even take a break.
> Best HPR I have read yet.
> 
> Its basically regency time or thereabouts and deals with some vampires. It has a nice gothic feel to it with some witty humor, swoonworthy hero, but not over the top silliness. Flove it.
> 
> After book 2 of the trilogy, I'll find another pure HR to read. I have a couple I been bouncing back and forth from my reading next to reading to queue. I seem to be making last second decisions lately on what to read. I have all these books I need to read lined up and then I just don't feel like any of them. So I just grab something totally different.
> Its not helping with reading down my library loans.


HPR sounds interesting.... just borrowed  from the library! Another one added to my tbr mountain, at least there are only 2 books in this trilogy, lol. Thanks for the rec & for being such an enabler.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Y'All are killing me here!!! 



cagnes said:


> HPR sounds interesting.... just borrowed  from the library! Another one added to my tbr mountain, at least there are only 2 books in this trilogy, lol. Thanks for the rec & for being such an enabler.


Added it to my wish list... am I missing something or are there just 2 books so far in the trilogy?

Have you read 

It's on my list of favorite reads. It will be a trilogy also but only two books out so far. I'm not normally a big fan of vampires but when the story is written well it can make for a great story.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Y'All are killing me here!!!
> 
> Added it to my wish list... am I missing something or are there just 2 books so far in the trilogy?
> 
> Have you read
> 
> It's on my list of favorite reads. It will be a trilogy also but only two books out so far. I'm not normally a big fan of vampires but when the story is written well it can make for a great story.


Yeah, I got DoW checked out and on my pile. Which some resides on my K3 with wifi turned off. 

This year has been really bad for me. I have bought way more books this year than any other kindle year since 2008 and I have added more stuff to my tbr lists than I have in other years. I am getting a bit overwhelmed at this point. I wish I could pack 12 more hours in each day so I can read down some of my intimidating tbr mountains. I might have a slight obsession.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have been reading a couple of non HR after reading 6 in a row. Now I am plowing through a 2 book trilogy (Yep, you heard that right) that is historical paranormal romance. It is so so good. I don't want it to end and I am starting the 2nd as soon as the 1st ended. Didn't even take a break.
> Best HPR I have read yet.
> 
> Its basically regency time or thereabouts and deals with some vampires. It has a nice gothic feel to it with some witty humor, swoonworthy hero, but not over the top silliness. Flove it.
> 
> After book 2 of the trilogy, I'll find another pure HR to read. I have a couple I been bouncing back and forth from my reading next to reading to queue. I seem to be making last second decisions lately on what to read. I have all these books I need to read lined up and then I just don't feel like any of them. So I just grab something totally different.
> Its not helping with reading down my library loans.


I did ask, didn't I? Sigh...another book added to the tbr pile. I was doing so well earlier this year, had the unread books down to 13 home pages on my Kindle Keyboard, now this one kicked up me into 20 homes pages. Oh well, that's less than a year's worth of reading for me, but still...


----------



## Atunah

Um  , I have 111 pages on my PW. But, but but, I have 32 collections and I can only fit 7 items on my page in list view since I have ads.  . Um, still bad.  

That is books owned and paid for,  not read yet *cough around 480** and of course samples of all the books you guys keep yapping about  

*sigh, there is no hope. 

I am not counting the freebies though, they reside on the cloud and I am taking the 5th on how many I got. 

I stopped thinking of books on my kindle in yearly increments, I am now thinking of my complete and puny human life span left. That is how bad I have gotten.


----------



## amiblackwelder

I really love historical and contemporary as ell, but the historical always brings me to a different time which I love, especially if it was researched well.


----------



## crebel

Atunah, 111 "home" pages on your PW?    I didn't think they would hold that many books without performance suffering.    I don't do samples anymore because that just created more "clutter".  I do the look inside and buy or don't buy based on that.  

The KK tells me I have 194 books on 20 pages.  Those would be the unreads.  I only have 4 collections with an additional 91 books that are already read but I keep and those are all cookbooks and kids books plus Pearl Buck.  I'd lose my mind for sure (or at least much faster than I already am) if I had to go through 32 collections and 111 pages to decide my next read!

Archives?  They are up to 223 pages, but I rarely look at them.


----------



## Atunah

I have 776 items on my kindle and I think 450-500 are books the rest samples and collections. I only keep unread books on my kindle and those that I bought, no free ones. Those I get from my cloud when needed. 
I have my purchases sorted by year now, used to be by quarter. So I still have unread purchased books from 2008.  
But my 2013 purchased is the largest. I been a bit out of control, but there really have been some amazing deals and sales going on, especially in sprint and summer. You all do remember those right? Right?  

My PW only gets a little slow once in a while, but nothing too bad. Not like my K3 used to get. 

I need all these collections, I really do. When I first got my PW I wanted to keep it "clean". Only a page of collections and only about 20 books. That didn't last long. I have collections for subgenres, native americans, american historicals, HPR, time travel, 1st in series or next up in series, prime samples, etc. That way if I feel like a historical set in america rather than europe, I know where to go. Or if I want a sci fi romance in between, there they are. 

I am a clutter-er by heart I think. Its a lifelong battle.   But maybe its just I am an over organizer. Give me a spreadsheet and I make 5 more, give me a notepad and I start listing books with tropes, give me the ability to name shelves, well just look at my goodreads account.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> *I been a bit out of control, but... *


Oh, Atunah.... you don't have to justify yourself to us, your fellow one-click addicts . We're all guilty of hoarding kindle books . Whipping out the kindle at the dr office, while the oil gets changed, while the laundry spins.

And thanks to this specific thread for helping me realize that I'm not alone!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I been a bit out of control, but there really have been some amazing deals and sales going on, especially in spring and summer. You all do remember those right? Right?


Yep, we're right there with you! As long as your system works for you that's all that matters 

On one hand I get twitchy thinking I might run out of things to read, on the other I get twitchy when the tbr pile grows beyond a certain point (but I don't want to pass up the bargains when we find them)  It's definitely a never-ending circle jerk with all the books available to us!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I think we're all "twitching knee-jerk hoarders"


----------



## Robena

_I have an older copy of that The Book Thief on my Kindle that I tried to read last week. Deleted with a note "try again later" after around 25%. Really disliked the third-person omniscient (I think) POV with the choppy thought sentences, just couldn't get into it. This may be one of the rare cases where I'll like the movie better than the book._

We are also reading The Book Thief and seeing the movie for book club. When I started the story I couldn't stand the choppiness but then I realized the story has an omniscient narrator, none other than death himself. That intrigued me and made me continue. I ended up being fascinated not only with the story but with the non-linear style chosen by the author. I can't wait to see what Hollywood does with this.


----------



## CJArcher

I read The Book Thief some time ago. It was a real page turner but the ending was, um, hmmm. I'll be interested to see what you all think of it.

Thanks to Atunah's experiment with loaning across international borders, I'm half way through 


Enjoying it so far!


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I read The Book Thief some time ago. It was a real page turner but the ending was, um, hmmm. I'll be interested to see what you all think of it.
> 
> Thanks to Atunah's experiment with loaning across international borders, I'm half way through
> 
> 
> Enjoying it so far!


Glad you are liking this. Now we know the loaning works across the sea. I guess as long as the book is available also in that country. Since this was a Montlake title, it was a save bet the rights are wherever amazon is. So as long as they give us romance kindle firsts each month, I am happy to share with those that don't have the option even of prime, or don't have prime at all.

I have heard of the Book Thief, but I don't like reading or watching stuff that has Nazi stuff in it. Maybe because me being german, I just have overload on it and tired of the usually stories being told. Often they are filled with the typical stereotypes about germans. But that is a discussion for another time and place.


----------



## Atunah

Cold front is here and it means for me that my skin gets dry and flaky, I get tired earlier and I like to lay down and read which I normally don't do. Usually I stay up late. 
Oh, and my cat turns into a warmth-stealer. I swear, it gets colder and he latches on to my body heat like spanx. 
So off I go to lay down with a old bony fur child attached to my chest while holding up my kindle to read. Its the only thing I enjoy about the cold season. We will get down to 32-35 tonight.  . That's really cold for here with no insulation in the buildings. I think this is then end for my peppers outside. Got the last crop off yesterday 

Continuing with the second in the historical paranormal I think or I might read the sample of the tattoo duke. I been itching to try that one. Or maybe a kilted hunk. Surely I got one of those hiding in my collections somewhere.  

Happy reading everyone.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished A Night of Secrets by Lori Brighton, a freebie I picked up last year. It's a historical PNR that includes murder/suspense and is the first in a series -- the second entry being A Night of Forever, a novella, currently offered for free. I love getting to read the combination of my two favorite genres and when it includes a mystery, well, that's the cherry on top!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Cold front is here and it means for me that my skin gets dry and flaky, I get tired earlier and I like to lay down and read which I normally don't do. Usually I stay up late.
> Oh, and my cat turns into a warmth-stealer. I swear, it gets colder and he latches on to my body heat like spanx.
> So off I go to lay down with a old bony fur child attached to my chest while holding up my kindle to read. Its the only thing I enjoy about the cold season. We will get down to 32-35 tonight. . That's really cold for here with no insulation in the buildings. I think this is then end for my peppers outside. Got the last crop off yesterday
> 
> Continuing with the second in the historical paranormal I think or I might read the sample of the tattoo duke. I been itching to try that one. Or maybe a kilted hunk. Surely I got one of those hiding in my collections somewhere.
> 
> Happy reading everyone.


We also had a cold front this week, we were in the low 40's. 50's today & thankfully we'll be back to the 70's-80's by this weekend.

I say go for the sample of The Duke's Tattoo, it's worth a try! I was in the mood for a kilted hunk, started  last night & enjoying it so far!


----------



## Atunah

Am I talking to myself again? 

I hadn't even realized that the new AAR top 100 romances poll results are in

http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002013results.html

I am gleefully happy about the strong showing of historicals, even though there is a lot of grumbling going on on the forum there about it. Any other poll or lists have mostly new adult on them, let us have something for crying out loud. I mean look at the goodreads poll for this year, not a historical in sight.

I haven't taken the time to look at all of the results yet but I am going to make another goodreads ranked shelf like I did for the 2010 one.

Historicals are not dead, they'll have to pry them out of my cold dead hands. 

eta: Here is the funny thing already. I am to #14 right now with adding to goodreads and I read 12 out of those top 14 and I gave 5 stars to all of those 12 I read. . Top 14 are all historicals. Squeeee. I didn't count pride and prejudice as having been read by me as I haven't read it in english yet. I read it in german. I still have to read the original, then I'll add it as read. The other one I haven't read yet in the top 14 is the Spymasters lady as I am reading the series in chronological, not as written, so I read The Forbidden Rose first but it was only a 3 star for me so I haven't continued with the series yet.


----------



## Tess St John

I think we've talked about Teresa Medeiros before, but I saw someone was reading AFTER MIDNIGHT. I read that one and THE VAMPIRE WHO LOVED ME. Loved both books!! It says it's a trilogy, but I only see those two in the Kane Series--has she not released the third yet? My favorite of hers is still YOURS UNTIL DAWN. Heavens, I LOVE Gabriel!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> I think we've talked about Teresa Medeiros before, but I saw someone was reading AFTER MIDNIGHT. I read that one and THE VAMPIRE WHO LOVED ME. Loved both books!! It says it's a trilogy, but I only see those two in the Kane Series--has she not released the third yet? My favorite of hers is still YOURS UNTIL DAWN. Heavens, I LOVE Gabriel!!


I was the one just reading After Midnight and then The Vampire who loved me. Loved both of them.

I also loved Yours until Dawn, what a great book that was. I might have to re-read that one one day.

I too have been looking for the third in the trilogy. But I can find nothing, so I call it the 2 book trilogy. I didn't really see any character left hanging in the first two, so who knows what the third was suppose to be about.

I am reading 
 
right now. I have read some others by this author, like the Chief and The Hawk. And although this one is just as good as the others as far as making my turn the pages, I was just a tad put off that the hero basically walks around with a hard on all the friggin time after seeing the heroine, who is like the most beautiful, most desirable woman any man has ever laid eyes on. Its laid on just a tad too thick. They are both going into a year long handfast with their secrets and agendas.

Both are planning to break the handfast after a year, so hero doesn't want to do her because of his honor. He has lots of that, honor. So he just keeps thinking for pages and pages about her nipples and where he wants those lips and all that stuff. 

I am about half way through and thankfully his brain has come back to life a bit after being deprived of oxygen.

But yeah, horny kilted highlander alert. 

But McCarty really is good for a great highlander novel. I just felt like one of those. Even though I had planned to read something else. But that is how I roll, go with the flow.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm reading the Pleasures Trilogy by Eloisa James. Searched high and low to find out if they're to be read in order, couldn't find anything so I just jumped in. Well, come to find out they should be read in order . Dang it! I really wish it would be noted somewhere that there is actually an order to read the books.

So others don't end up banging their heads on the desk, here's the order of the three books...

#1 

#2 

#3 

The covers sure don't do the books justice.


----------



## Atunah

I read those, in order.  

Just punch them into goodreads or even fictiondb to see the order of stuff. I am so OCD about order that if there is any kind of connection, I must read as such. I think Krista had read those had had such fun that I went and read all 3 in a row too. They were great I thought.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am reading
> 
> right now. I have read some others by this author, like the Chief and The Hawk. And although this one is just as good as the others as far as making my turn the pages, I was just a tad put off that the hero basically walks around with a hard on all the friggin time after seeing the heroine, who is like the most beautiful, most desirable woman any man has ever laid eyes on. Its laid on just a tad too thick. T


LOL, I know! So many HR's read like fairy tales.... love at 1st sight, the H is always gorgeous, sexy, ripped & the best lover, the h is the most beautiful woman in the world with the best body. It's refreshing when I come across books that feature more normal H & h's with a few flaws.



cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm reading the Pleasures Trilogy by Eloisa James. Searched high and low to find out if they're to be read in order, couldn't find anything so I just jumped in. Well, come to find out they should be read in order . Dang it! I really wish it would be noted somewhere that there is actually an order to read the books.


I haven't read those yet. I'm still working on her Fairy Tales series. I'm OCD like Atunah, HAVE, HAVE, HAVE to read everything in order. 
Fantastic Fiction is another good site for looking up books and authors.


----------



## Tess St John

Well, Atunah...I'm glad I wasn't the only one missing the 3rd book! Think I'll pass on HU! 

Cork-dork-mom...I must try another Eloisa James...I tried one years ago and just didn't care for it...Same with Jo Beverly...who was the most delightful person in person when I met her at a book signing. But I just couldn't like her book either so I didn't try another. I need to get over that and try more books by both women.


----------



## crebel

I'm a big fan of Eloisa James, Tess.  Do you remember which one you didn't care for?


----------



## Paul Reid

"A Crowning Mercy", "Fallen Angels" and "Coat of Arms" by Susannah Kells are a terrific historical romance series which I really enjoyed. (They were in fact written by Bernard Cornwell and his name is probably on the modern editions.)


----------



## cork_dork_mom

We've had the infamous Buns thread going (oh, how I miss those buns...  )...

Today I ran across a cover of a most unfortunate looking miss.


I don't think this poor girl would be too successful on the marriage mart.

Anyone else run across some truly horrible/hilarious covers?


----------



## Grace Elliot

crebel said:


> I'm a big fan of Eloisa James, Tess. Do you remember which one you didn't care for?


Oh, oh, oh - I'm a huge Eloisa James fan but I thought  was the exception. I really didn't like it. I thought the two female characters were deeply unsympathetic and plain nasty. I really must re-read it sometime to see if memory serves correct.


----------



## Atunah

Paul Reid said:


> "A Crowning Mercy", "Fallen Angels" and "Coat of Arms" by Susannah Kells are a terrific historical romance series which I really enjoyed. (They were in fact written by Bernard Cornwell and his name is probably on the modern editions.)


I don't think I ever seen those. I guess I never looked closely at Cornwell as I am not too much into military stuff and details. But according to the reviews, those aren't written like that, yet still with historical details. I might sneak a peak at a sample to see. Thanks.



Grace Elliot said:


> Oh, oh, oh - I'm a huge Eloisa James fan but I thought  was the exception. I really didn't like it. I thought the two female characters were deeply unsympathetic and plain nasty. I really must re-read it sometime to see if memory serves correct.


Man I just don't remember that one at all. I did read that whole series one after the other in early 2010. So its been a while. I do remember some of the later books more and I remember liking those way more than the first. I think this one was like a 3.5 for me or thereabouts. Obviously it didn't stick with me.

The 6th, a Duke of her Own was the one I had looked forward too as it has Villiers as the hero, he makes appearances throughout. I really liked that one. But yeah, the later ones are better. I think there was just too much setting up for later books in the series in this one that it overshadowed the story.

OMG the Donald Trump cover.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

....now I'm gonna have nightmares!


----------



## CJArcher

Paul Reid said:


> "A Crowning Mercy", "Fallen Angels" and "Coat of Arms" by Susannah Kells are a terrific historical romance series which I really enjoyed. (They were in fact written by Bernard Cornwell and his name is probably on the modern editions.)


I've read Fallen Angels and loved it. Most reviewers canned it, but I thought it was a great read, very romantic with enough historical plot to keep me satisfied. I've always meant to find his/her other books, so this is a good reminder - thanks! I've read Cornwall (not as Kells) and Fallen Angels was a better fit for me because of the romance.


----------



## Tess St John

Gosh, Crebel...I don't remember the name. There were a couple of years there before my equilibrium got bad where I was reading 300 to 400 books a year (I'd even read while stuck in traffic driving to and from work here in Houston).  It was during those days I picked up her book. At the time, I'd just found historical romance. I really should revisit her books...it seems lots of people really like her!!


----------



## Tess St John

Did you guys see that we just passed 3,000 posts here!!!! We should celebrate. Champagne, strawberries, and chocolate all around!

I have a feeling the buns put us over more than anything else this year! LOL!!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Did you guys see that we just passed 3,000 posts here!!!! We should celebrate. Champagne, strawberries, and chocolate all around!
> 
> I have a feeling the buns put us over more than anything else this year! LOL!!!


Can we have some kilted cabana boys for the party? Or how about some kilted buns. 
Whoever finds the first kilted bun gets a cookie, or two.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished




Spoiler



And oh boy did I cry!!! I've NEVER cried when reading a romance - but I sure did near the end of this one!!



It was a very good emotional read.



Tess St John said:


> Did you guys see that we just passed 3,000 posts here!!!! We should celebrate. Champagne, strawberries, and chocolate all around!
> 
> I have a feeling the buns put us over more than anything else this year! LOL!!!


Definitely a reason to PARTAY!!! Thank goodness for B.U.N.S.


----------



## Atunah

Speaking of buns, anyone else a huge fan of Sleepy Hollow? Oh sigh, Ichabod Crane. Tom Mison is just playing him delish. 
For those that don't watch it, he comes forward from the revolutionary war, out of his grave basically and is now in modern day Sleepy Hollow. I am only up to episode 4 right now, but there are more. 
Total historical hero material. Top to bottom. Sigh. Long hair and wearing his old clothes still. At least up to when I watched. I could listen to that man speak all day. Sigh.

Side note, he was also playing Mr. Bingley on "lost in austen", which shocked the heck out of me as I didn't put the 2 together. One of those actors that just molds into his character.

Now I am longing to find a really good and nice HR from the revolutionary war. Those are a bit iffy to find. Most were written back in the 80's and some tend to be a tad, um, over the top. 

But yeah, Ichabod Crane, a migthy fine version to get one in the mood for a nice HR. Le sigh.










Oh, and the ice age has descended on us here. Yikes it got cold fast. Last night my AC kicked in still at 79 degrees. I wake up to all windows totally dripping with condensation and I open the door and it was like being hit by a wall of ice. 
Ok, a little exaggerated, but remember where I live. . It is 39 degrees right now.  , I went from upper 70's to 39. What the heck. Sunday daytime will be 40. Friggin 40 during the day. And 35 at night. Cold dark and dreary weekend.

I get memories from how this was normal weather in germany for months. I remember my mom having a fold out face sized lamp thingy for sun. So we wouldn't get depressed in this. I feel like I am under a dome. Its just all grey above, low, cold and wet.

I need another hot hunky highlander I think.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah, I'm just west of you...so yeah, it's chilly!! Plan to not even go out this weekend. I don't know how people live with this kind of cold, and even colder, during winter! Brrrrrr. We don't even ski anymore, just can't stand the cold.

I haven't really watched SH...and I did see Lost in Austen, but I don't remember him...


----------



## Atunah

Its 39 right now, we never went above that today. . Tonight the forecast says ice pellets. Which means there will be lots of accidents around here. By midweek night we'll go down to freezing I think. 33 is darn close to that.

Where is spring. 

Some sales for you lovelies.

A Sabrina Jeffries for $1.99. Its a pretty new one from June this year and its the first in a series.


Johanna Lindsey for $1.99. Fourth in a series and also fairly new, from last year


A Meredith Duran standalone for $1.99


A Victoria Holt for $1.99


Here is a freebie from Lara Adrian writing as Tina St. John. Its the first in a medival trilogy from 2001


eta: I snapped up the Meredith Duran and the Jeffries by the way. I already own the Lara Adrian one. Can't get the Joanna Lindsey as I haven't read the others in the series yet.


----------



## cagnes

Great deals Atunah, thanks!   I snapped up the Lara Adrian freebie & the Sabrina Jeffries 1st in a series.  I see I already have the Meredith Duran standalone, I have yet to read it though.


----------



## Tess St John

Wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving week!   I am thankful for this thread...somewhere we can go and share about the books we love so much!!


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving week!  I am thankful for this thread...somewhere we can go and share about the books we love so much!!


^^ Yes ^^ And I love reading real reviews from people whose taste I trust. I do enjoy this thread!


----------



## crebel

I completely agree with you all that I am thankful for this thread and all of your recommendations and warnings! I am currently reading book 2 of the above series. It is an older series, so I am not sure why I had not read it before kindle. Book one was really good, book two is wonderful, looking forward to book 3!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your loved ones...and your favorite book!

Miriam Minger


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Happy Thanksgiving to all my romance reading, buns loving enablers!!


----------



## Tia K

Happy thanksgiving everyone, with you all the best


----------



## Atunah

Although I'll be around, just two of us, I'll wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving. If you have to travel, please be careful. 

Otherwise, enjoy being with family, enjoy the food and don't forget the Lordlings, Pirates, Rogues and Buns.


----------



## bclaire

Count me in. I love Historical Romance, and I am getting some great suggestions for authors I need to check out. Thanks for the great suggestions.


----------



## Atunah

bclaire said:


> Count me in. I love Historical Romance, and I am getting some great suggestions for authors I need to check out. Thanks for the great suggestions.


We always have a few of those, suggestions that is. . Now if we also had time to read them all.

Another Texan I see. I am way more south than you. Did you get some of the bad weather in the panhandle?


----------



## crebel

Oh my goodness, I went to order book 3 of the D'allesandro series I mentioned above and I had it from September 2009  .  That means I read Book 3 YEARS ago completely out of order.  It made me twitchy to realize that - I have to read it again now to satisfy my series OCD  .

It is a good series, although Book 2 - Confessions at Midnight was my favorite of the 3.  Some VERY steamy scenes and a good little mystery with a twist at the end.  Recommended!


----------



## cagnes

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I just picked up Pamela Clare's new Christmas Novella . So, I plans for tonight are to snuggle in bed with my Kindle & those hunky MacKinnon brothers!


----------



## Grace Elliot

cork_dork_mom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my romance reading, buns loving enablers!!


What she said....


----------



## Krista D. Ball

This isn't "romance" in that it's a HEA in the truest sense of the word. However, if you like Regency and Jane Austen and are looking for a heavily researched book, it's damn awesome. I finished it this morning. Wow.

Also, look at that cover!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

crebel said:


> Some VERY steamy scenes and a good little mystery with a twist at the end.


Thanks for this. So often I see books recommended, but there's no indication of why or steam level. Since I don't like lots of steam, often books I see here are n.g. for me. I can skip the scenes, of course, but often in that kind of book, if you skip the steam, you cut the book by 20-40%.

For those who have plainer tastes like I do, I just saw and downloaded _Under the Mistletoe_ by Mary Balogh the other day and finished it last night. I thought I'd already gotten everything available for Kindle by Balogh but had never seen this before. Maybe it's been out and I missed it. Anyway, it's a collection of 5 novellas. Mild on steam but high on emotion. I'd say 3 of them were very good and the other two were worth reading.

Probably they should be saved for pre-Christmas instead of pre-Thanksgiving, but I have no patience.


----------



## Atunah

You got a good point with the steam levels there Ellen. I can try to mark some of it in the future, the problem for me is that I am utterly useless in describing the level. What I mean is that I usually only notice when there is none. Like when I get the door slammed in my face.  . That happened with Lynn Kurland and I haven't read once since. It was so jarring and out of place for me there. 
I will remember some very sensual scenes, although that doesn't always mean steamy. 

Mary Balogh to me is a "warm" as far as level goes. Love her. While Lisa Kleypas would be a more warmer level, not sure if I would call it hot, I guess others would. That is why I am so useless with that.  . I will notice when it goes into erotica romance levels. 

I do know that lately I prefer there to be some buildup before they go second base. Most of what I read lately has that buildup and they don't jump into bed right off the bat. Its kind of nice. But once they get going, I want to buns to come out blazing.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Insta-lust is also among my no-nos, Atunah, although closed door is fine with me if the emotional impact is there. How exactly am I supposed to believe in HEA[fter] if the sole basis is her stunning beauty and his awesome handsomeness? A friend of mine rates on a scale of 1 to 5. Have never discussed it with her, but my guess is Balogh would be a 2 or 2.5 and Kleypas traditionally a 3. I think I heard she threw some kinky stuff in her most recent, and that would shove her to 5 and an _I'm not reading that_ for me. That's only for standard romance. Anything labeled erotic, or that should be, moves out of that rating system.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Trophywife007

ellenoc said:


> Insta-lust is also among my no-nos, Atunah, although closed door is fine with me if the emotional impact is there. How exactly am I supposed to believe in HEA[fter] if the sole basis is her stunning beauty and his awesome handsomeness? A friend of mine rates on a scale of 1 to 5. Have never discussed it with her, but my guess is Balogh would be a 2 or 2.5 and Kleypas traditionally a 3. I think I heard she threw some kinky stuff in her most recent, and that would shove her to 5 and an _I'm not reading that_ for me. That's only for standard romance. Anything labeled erotic, or that should be, moves out of that rating system.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


Have you read Victoria Alexander? I've read a couple and thought that the stories were good, but not so steamy... maybe a 2-ish?

 



Atunah said:


> ... What I mean is that I usually only notice when there is none. Like when I get the door slammed in my face. .
> I will remember some very sensual scenes, although that doesn't always mean steamy.
> 
> ...I do know that lately I prefer there to be some buildup before they go second base. Most of what I read lately has that buildup and they don't jump into bed right off the bat. Its kind of nice. But once they get going, I want to buns to come out blazing.


^^^ I'm with Atunah on this... hate that slamming door! I don't think I've ever run across any historical romance that I'd call erotica. (Okay, so I'm sheltered.) Most of the really steamy ones I've run across are the contemporary freebies that were offered some time ago.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Trophywife007 said:


> Have you read Victoria Alexander? I've read a couple and thought that the stories were good, but not so steamy... maybe a 2-ish?


I have 3 Alexanders on my Kindle, so yes, I've read some and obviously liked the first one enough to read several others, but when I read the descriptions, they only evoke vague recollections.


----------



## Atunah

The Duke of Shadows is on sale for $1.99. I loved this book. It is not a light one, has some tough stuff in it. Its about British society in India when the fighting starts there. It was a 5 star for me.



There are also several box sets by Elizabeth Chater on sale for 99 cents. Those are traditional regency.

Also, many of Georgette Heyer are $1.99 right now.

I am still waiting for some black friday sale on ebooks. Maybe we'll get one on Monday.


----------



## Atunah

Some sales. This one is 99 cents, the first in a series. 


And a Connie Brockway, also 99 cents. This one is connected to "No place for a dame" that was free on kindle first in November. The order of connection is 
Promise me heaven 1
All through the night 2
No place for a dame 3
Listed as the Royal Agent series now on Goodreads.



and a freebie from Lynette Vinet. It looks like this might be a new one, not sure, there is also a backlist from this author


----------



## Grace Elliot

Georgette Heyer for $1.99 sounds good to me...off to investigate. 
I quite fancy reading 'The Foundling' - fingers crossed...


----------



## Atunah

Don't know if they are available in the UK though. Are Sourcebook deals usually there too?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks a bunch for the Duke of Shadows heads up. It was good enough that I'm going through Duran's others right now.


----------



## Tess St John

FREEBIES...Very Sweet stories!!!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

It's probably been posted here before but the All About Romance website has a sensuality rating. Ranges from kisses (no steam) to burning (needs no explanation  ). Their grading seems to be pretty right on mark.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

If you're fans of Diana Gabaldon (if you don't know who she is YOU MUST READ HER BOOKS  ) she has recently posted the stops on her book tour. For those of you in the Dallas, TX area she will be here June 24th. Tickets are required as it's a limited seating venue. Details can be found on her website.

Let me just say I'm giddy with excitement!!!


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> If you're fans of Diana Gabaldon (if you don't know who she is YOU MUST READ HER BOOKS ) she has recently posted the stops on her book tour. For those of you in the Dallas, TX area she will be here June 24th. Tickets are required as it's a limited seating venue. Details can be found on her website.
> 
> Let me just say I'm giddy with excitement!!!


You are going right? Sounds like a lot of fun.

To get you in the mood, here is a little Outlander lesson. 

I give up, I can't get the youtube in here. I see others do it. Why won't it embed the youtube video? Isn't that what the youtube button is for in the posting window? . Help. 
Just the link then
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOR_8tLUMTo

Until then I finished 


Pirates, we have pirates. I liked it.

Now I am going to probably go way back with a Woodiwiss 

I am in the mood for a classic.


----------



## Trophywife007

Outlander on Starz? Guess I'm going to have to dump HBO... hope it doesn't conflict with Game of Thrones. 

Well, we drove through a small snow storm and got to Mammoth Lakes, CA last night (for work) and I finished the Brazen Trilogy after we got snugged in to our room. (I can now identify somewhat with you who experienced those storms a couple of weeks ago.) It's been a few months, so I can't remember who recommended it, but all three in the series were good -- moved along at a good pace, I liked the characters, and I think I enjoyed the third one more than the others which is not what I anticipated. The price is still $2.99 for the set. All in all, enjoyable reads... 4 stars, I think.

Happy reading, everyone!


----------



## Atunah

I think that Brazen trilogy was a sale a while back. I know I bought it so I might have posted that sale. . Someone else might have talked about the books as I haven't gotten to them yet. They are somewhere in the sea of books I bought. 

So I started "A Rose in Winter" and its always such a pleasure for me to go back to such classics and masters at the game. Even though it was a long time ago. I am not easily offended. . One thing I notice often is the difference in language in the newer HR stuff compared to some of the older. I have to look up different words basically and the writing is more flavored with drama in the older stuff. When done well, its magic. So far I have learned these words.

dewlaps - that one cracked me up. 
provender 
eld

I expect more are to come. Oh and the hero is grinning and leering a lot and there are orbs in sight.

Its also a longer book with 9628 locations. I have no clue how many pages, doesn't say. My kindle played a joke on me though when I started it said time left in book 21 hours. . Its not _that_ long. . I usually am around 4-6 hours on that statistic, depending on the length of a book I read. It did jump down to 10 hours which is probably more in line based on the locations.

But there is a reason I love back list HR titles. The good ones, there were quite a few horrific ones too. But so many settings that were done then that just aren't done anymore. 
Back to the mayors daughter and the grinning sneering yankee.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I think that Brazen trilogy was a sale a while back. I know I bought it so I might have posted that sale. . Someone else might have talked about the books as I haven't gotten to them yet. They are somewhere in the sea of books I bought.
> 
> So I started "A Rose in Winter" and its always such a pleasure for me to go back to such classics and masters at the game. Even though it was a long time ago. I am not easily offended. . One thing I notice often is the difference in language in the newer HR stuff compared to some of the older. I have to look up different words basically and the writing is more flavored with drama in the older stuff. When done well, its magic. So far I have learned these words.
> 
> dewlaps - that one cracked me up.


I looked back (pg. 106) and it was you, Atunah. Thanks for the enabling! I only wish I had picked up Boyles' earlier sale "Along came a Duke" when it was $.99!

Haha... Dewlaps... Good on cows, not so good on people!


----------



## Atunah

Thankfully its not the hero with the dewlaps, but the heroines father.  

Ohhh, did I enable? I don't ever do that, do I?


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ...
> Ohhh, did I enable? I don't ever do that, do I?


Only in a very good way! Keep it up!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah, what do you think of this lovely weather in SA?  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Miriam Minger said:


> Atunah, what do you think of this lovely weather in SA?
> 
> Miriam Minger


Holy cow it got cold here, didn't it. . We went from what, 80 degrees on Wednesday to rapidly sinking temps. I think it was 29 this morning. . I am hunkering down. I should have picked some exotic location HR to read to warm up. But Woodiwiss is hitting that spot too. They just spend a night at a barn with a cozy fire after being caught in the rain. And the hero is so delilsh rakish.

Its 32 right now. Ugh, I am not built for this cold anymore. I lived in Texas for too long now. In Germany this would have been a good day. 

I did have to laugh at the local news showing some polar ice swim here. I mean its cold ok, but its funny to see everyone dressed like they are ready to move into a igloo in Alaska .


----------



## crebel

The final book of The Lords of Pembrook series by Lorraine Heath is the romance selection for the Kindle Daily Deal today. Only $1.99!


----------



## crebel

Also the third book of Sarah MacLean's Rules of Scoundrels series is on an excellent sale! Interesting title too...



Just trying to help Atunah out with the HR enabling.


----------



## Trophywife007

Oh my gosh, you guys, stop it some more!


----------



## Atunah

You want more? Sure. 

*$1.99* The second in the Spindle Cove series.


*$1.99* A Candace Camp, its the 3rd in the Willowmere series


*99 cents* A backlist title from 1996 with some arabian flavor with an Oasis and a sheikh


*99 cents* Another Nan Ryan backlist title from 1983. Setting in the american south. 


A repeat freebie


----------



## Atunah

*99 cents* Danelle Harmon on sale. A standalone that was published 1995 by Avon. 
The hero is a former naval Captain now veterinarian, heroine a heiress Lady


*99 cents* A Crimson Romance title


There are also a bunch of M.C. Beaton (Marion Chesney) on sale for $1.99.


----------



## crebel

Put me in the evil "judge a book by its cover" crowd this morning.  There is nothing about the Crimson Romance title that makes me want to click and read further.  Bring back the buns covers!!


----------



## Atunah

Its a tad bland, isn't it.   There is something to be said about the buns, abs, flowing shirts. Heck, even the flowing hair chick grabbing dudes legs had more excitement and drama. But then I never had issues much with the older covers on books. I love them all.  . Not so much the bland ones though.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I've just downloaded 
I'm intrigued by this one - an unusual occupation for a hero in a historical romance and it has potential...as long as I don't get too irate about any technical inaccuracies (of course the author may be across that) of veterinary medicine in that era!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Hey, Grace, how about reporting back on Taken by Storm. Not only do I wonder about the vet back then thing, but the blurb says "a rare breed of race horse," which also has me going hmm.


----------



## Atunah

I know absolutely nothing about horses, beside that I haven't gone near one since I got thrown off by one and kicked when I was 12, but were there no rare horse breeds in the past? They did have races right? Again, I have no clue about horses. I might be barely able to tell the difference of a pony to a horse. Maybe.


----------



## Grace Elliot

ellenoc said:


> Hey, Grace, how about reporting back on Taken by Storm. Not only do I wonder about the vet back then thing, but the blurb says "a rare breed of race horse," which also has me going hmm.


Will do ladies! I hope I didn't sound sniffy about the historical accuracy thing - I didn't mean to, but the author must know their stuff (vet med), or risk losing credibility fairly swiftly...


----------



## cork_dork_mom

RE: unusual words in books...

yesterday ran across "nincompoop" and "nincompooperie"   

that work makes me giggle!


----------



## Atunah

The words would make me wish I had a PW2, it has some vocabulary thingy with flashcards. I just highlight them right now  in my PW1. 

I am still happily reading my Woodiwiss. The book is about twice the size of the modern HR, so its taking me a bit longer. 
I love the drama, the constant stuff happening, to heroine, hero, others. Guys are constantly trying to grab the heroine.  . Its a Woodiwiss after all, I only read The Flame and the Flower of her before that. I had loved every oh so wrong minute of that one. I make no excuses.  
I just love the adventure, the over the top, the attraction that can literally feel, the full cast, the different settings, everything. Makes some others I read seem dull. 

I am about half way through The Rose in Winter and I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## elaineorr

I consider Regency Romances historical, though a purist might say they are not 'historical romances.' I like the three-book set by Leigh Michaels that has 
Mistress' House www.amazon.com/dp/B004ISLNVA
Just One Season in London www.amazon.com/dp/B00514OX0S
The Wedding Affair www.amazon.com/dp/B005CKKG84

They don't have to be read in order, and there is a lot of humor. Usually a couple of subplots. When I went to look up the urls I noted the 2nd and 3rd Kindle versions are only 1.99, which is less than I paid. Don't know if it's a permanent reduction.


----------



## Atunah

elaineorr said:


> I consider Regency Romances historical, though a purist might say they are not 'historical romances.' I like the three-book set by Leigh Michaels that has
> Mistress' House www.amazon.com/dp/B004ISLNVA
> Just One Season in London www.amazon.com/dp/B00514OX0S
> The Wedding Affair www.amazon.com/dp/B005CKKG84
> 
> They don't have to be read in order, and there is a lot of humor. Usually a couple of subplots. When I went to look up the urls I noted the 2nd and 3rd Kindle versions are only 1.99, which is less than I paid. Don't know if it's a permanent reduction.


They are all historical romances to me.  Many are set in Regency times. I think in the past we had more different settings. Not that I am complaining about the "ton" and the dukes and the balls. . There is something strangely comforting and familiar to come back to.

I read "Just one Season in London" by Leigh Michaels and love it so much it got a 5 star rating from me. The intertwining of the 3 different love stories was so seamlessly done I loved every minute of it. And I don't usually like more than one couple in a novel. Really good. Have to check the others out.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I know absolutely nothing about horses, beside that I haven't gone near one since I got thrown off by one and kicked when I was 12, but were there no rare horse breeds in the past? They did have races right? Again, I have no clue about horses.


I think if you are well versed with any one thing, errors in that department hit you right between the eyes and spoil a book for you. In my case, I've been around horses all my life. Some of the pure nonsense I see ruins things big time. Yes, of course there are and were rare breeds. It's a rare breed of RACE horses that is hard to swallow. As it happens I've already read the sample for this book, and what is put forth is the "Norfolk Thoroughbred" and it reads as if it's just a line of Thoroughbreds one man developed, which would be believable and not a "rare breed" at all. The medical stuff - so so. Probably not any more unbelievable than what a lot of Regencies have for people, which is to say the particular person is enlightened way beyond the time. If you've read any of James Herriott's books, you know even in the 1930's things were still primitive beyond belief.

Believe it or not, you see some of the same kind of thing with regard to dogs. I read one story where a bitch in labor has sweaty flanks. Dogs don't sweat on their bodies.


----------



## crebel

elaineorr said:


> I consider Regency Romances historical, though a purist might say they are not 'historical romances.' I like the three-book set by Leigh Michaels that has
> Mistress' House www.amazon.com/dp/B004ISLNVA
> Just One Season in London www.amazon.com/dp/B00514OX0S
> The Wedding Affair www.amazon.com/dp/B005CKKG84
> 
> They don't have to be read in order, and there is a lot of humor. Usually a couple of subplots. When I went to look up the urls I noted the 2nd and 3rd Kindle versions are only 1.99, which is less than I paid. Don't know if it's a permanent reduction.





Atunah said:


> I read "Just one Season in London" by Leigh Michaels and love it so much it got a 5 star rating from me. The intertwining of the 3 different love stories was so seamlessly done I loved every minute of it. And I don't usually like more than one couple in a novel. Really good. Have to check the others out.


I really enjoy Leigh Michaels and get anything of hers I can find in a reasonable price range on Kindle. I think I recommended her some billion of pages back here.

Elaine, I'm sure you already know, but just in case not, Leigh is a local Ottumwa writer! If you are ever in town and want her paperbacks, Ohara Hardware (of all places) carries quite a few of them!


----------



## Grace Elliot

ellenoc said:


> I think if you are well versed with any one thing, errors in that department hit you right between the eyes and spoil a book for you.
> 
> Believe it or not, you see some of the same kind of thing with regard to dogs. I read one story where a b*tch in labor has sweaty flanks. Dogs don't sweat on their bodies.


Where's the 'rolls eyes' emoticon?
Glad you know where I'm coming from!


----------



## Atunah

A time travel romance that is free today. Not technically pure HR, but oh well, mostly we are in the past 
I read this recently and like it a lot.

This was my short review for it. 


> Well, I pretty much inhaled this one in one sitting. That's always a good sign for me.
> Yes, there were some eye rolling moments, especially how one of the main plot thingies was resolved at the end, but it didn't keep me from flying through the pages to find out.
> 
> I am always happy to find another time travel romance I enjoy, I sure love them. No rational reason for it, I just do.
> 
> Some sigh worthy hero moments towards the end.


Also
*$1.99*
The very first Caroline Linden book she published with Zebra (2005)


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> A time travel romance that is free today. Not technically pure HR, but oh well, mostly we are in the past
> I read this recently and like it a lot.
> 
> This was my short review for it.


Thanks... this looks like a good weekend read. I really like the time travel stories.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Thanks... this looks like a good weekend read. I really like the time travel stories.


I liked it, it was for me one of those nose in book reads that I didn't want to put down. Some flaws? Yes. But I didn't care. 

I finished 

They just don't make them like this anymore. 
My musings on it


> What a classic. There is just always something special to me to read historical romance that was written back in the day. When they were good, they were really good and this Woodiwiss didn't disappoint.
> 
> This novel just had everything. It has a sense of adventure that is lush and vivid, with everything from some gothic vibes, highwaymen, revenge, secrets, sword fights, yearning, love and even a bit of slapstick in parts.
> 
> This book is about twice as long as many modern romances, but I never got bored. Its a non stop adventure. Super entertaining and perfect for this dreary weather we are having.
> 
> As a long time fan of historical romance, Woodiwiss will always have a special place on my shelf.


----------



## Atunah

*99 cents*
First in a series


*$1.99*
Backlist


*$1.99*


*$1.99*


*$1.99*


Thats all I got for now.

After reading a RS, I am starting this one now. I had loved the first by that author. 


And I finally got my reading groove back. And I hate to say it, I think it was the paperwhite that slowed me down this year. Something about the display just doesn't agree with my vision. I got a basic kindle on the 11th and finished 2 books already, one being as long as two and I am starting another one today. I haven't touched my PW other than for sorting since. So now I will keep all the collections on the PW and pick what to read and then send it to the basic to do the reading. For me this wasn't a step back, it was a step up as far as readability goes. I think I kept drifting while reading on the PW so I kept taking longer to read a book.


----------



## Tatiana

I just received an email notification, Monica McCarty has a Highland Guard novella in eBook format only for $1.99. It is called THE KNIGHT.

http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Highland-Guard-Novella-7-5-ebook/dp/B00H7O62U4/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387244363&sr=1-4&keywords=MONICA+MCCARTY


----------



## Robena

Atunah said:


> I liked it, it was for me one of those nose in book reads that I didn't want to put down. Some flaws? Yes. But I didn't care.
> 
> Thanks, Atunah. Someone gave me an old print edition of ARinW. Haven't started it yet. The size of the book was a bit daunting. Now I must do so. : )


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that's the thing with ebooks. With the paper back, you know right away if its going to be a chunker. I am guessing the font is a bit smaller when they pack that many pages in? I have some older PB of out of print stuff and I guess HR used to run a bit longer back then. Some of the print I could never read its so small.

But yeah, it didn't seem that long to me because ish just keeps happening


----------



## Tess St John

Wishing you all a very happy holiday...whatever you celebrate...or don't! I will be busy making cookies and caramel popcorn for the next few days, so I'll check in when I can!

I am so grateful for this thread, when I'm feeling a bit down or discouraged I can always come here and find friends, humor, and something sumptuous to listen to or read (more and more my eyes are proving to be a huge problem for my equilibrium issues...long story...so the voice button on my kindle is getting a work out!)

Holiday hugs all around!


----------



## Atunah

Hugs Tess. 


This thread really is a great spirit lift isn't it. I am not big on holidays, but I wish everyone a great time, whichever way it might be spend. 

I will be watching "Lili" with Leslie Caron. It was our "christmas movie" growing up along with "Three wishes for Cinderella" which is a czech version of cinderella which is the best ever. Nothing quite like it. The winter wonderland of czech republic this was filmed in and the music, oh the music. I have been trying to get my hands on for years. One day I hope. I have been looking for it for 18 years. I was glad when I had found Lili on Amazon as a press on demand DVD.

I finished 

and found it delightful. I needed something nice after reading a brutal romantic suspense.


----------



## CJArcher

Caramel popcorn sounds delish! Happy holidays to you too, Tess, and everyone else in this thread. I probably won't to get to pop in here much over the next few weeks, but I'll try to browse the thread as often as possible. Love hearing the suggestions from you all.


----------



## Atunah

I am reading a contempo romance right now and its quite nice and all, yet, I am already looking forward to my next HR read.  . Not sure yet what that will be. I am sure I have a couple of lists I am suppose to pick from. Someone on Booklikes posted a neat idea. They took a canning jar and card stock paper and cut small rectangles and wrote the names of the books on their TBR on it. Then folded up and put them in the jar. Then pick the next read. 

I think though I need a bigger jar than a canning jar. More like a bucked.  

I have also put some of my book reviews on Amazon. Not sure why I am doing this, testing the waters I guess. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder

I am a huge fan of historical romance.  Lisa Kleypas is one of my favorite authors. I hoped for some new Christmas books, but haven't seen them yet. I'll probably read the same one over again next week as I never get tired of her books.
  Judith Miller is one of my other favorite Historical Romance authors. She draws you in as if you're right there with the characters, and her books more fast.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I love regencies.  Mary Balogh is my absolute favorite with the Simply series.  Although with most romances, it doesn't matter as much if read out of order, I'm glad I read this in mostly sequential order because having Wulf finally find his own mate brought a crescendo to the series.  

I also like Julia Quinn, Eloisa James, Cheryl Holt, & Brenda Joyce.


----------



## crebel

Welcome to this great thread, AmishAuthor and Jeanette!

Jeanette, that is a terrific list of favorite HR authors you have.  Browse through this thread and you will find many others to add.  I agree with AmishAuthor about Lisa Kleypas to join the names on Jeanette's list.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Atunah said:


> I am reading a contempo romance right now and its quite nice and all, yet, I am already looking forward to my next HR read. . Not sure yet what that will be. I am sure I have a couple of lists I am suppose to pick from. Someone on Booklikes posted a neat idea. They took a canning jar and card stock paper and cut small rectangles and wrote the names of the books on their TBR on it. Then folded up and put them in the jar. Then pick the next read.
> 
> I think though I need a bigger jar than a canning jar. More like a bucked.
> 
> I have also put some of my book reviews on Amazon. Not sure why I am doing this, testing the waters I guess. I'll see how it goes.


Do you feel like you need a break between books? I've found that if I really enjoy a book and then go straight on to another book it takes ages to get into it because my mind is still in the first book (if that makes sense). Sometimes I pick up the book and think 'who are these people?'


----------



## Atunah

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Do you feel like you need a break between books? I've found that if I really enjoy a book and then go straight on to another book it takes ages to get into it because my mind is still in the first book (if that makes sense). Sometimes I pick up the book and think 'who are these people?'


Not really. I rarely take a break. It seems I always have to be reading a book. If I finish one at night than I start a new one the next morning. If I finish in the morning, I open up the next one right after. Or maybe after I eat or work. Depends. But I don't really need to wait. 
Many books, settings and characters stay with me from books I have read through the years. But I can hold them all at once it seems. They all live in my head. . Now if a book was especially emotionally draining like some saga type historicals can be, I'll read a contempo usually, something a bit on the witty side, lighter. So its more like switching up the tone of the novel. Now while I read one book and it keeps my attention, I don't think about any other book or characters, I am basically in that book. But when I don't read then I can think of characters from different books, or smile about a book I remember having read. I get that reading this thread often. I see a cover and then I remember some scenes or get an essence of a character and it makes me smile since they are still with me.

But when I read I am pretty much dead to the world. I get antsy if I don't have a book picked out to read when one ends.

Now I do sometimes wonder about who those people are in my head. I will remember a character, some scenes, but for the life of me I can't remember what the book was. Drives me nuts. 

That is when I started to write little notes on my spread sheets about the book. The things that stood out. Like years ago I read a book and I wanted to read it again someday. I remember the memorable characters and the hero especially. If I hadn't put those notes down then, I don't know how I would have found it that quick.

The note: Sax/Earl, crazy, parrot, deformed dog, poor bride. 

The book: Forbidden Magic by Jo Beverley. I read that back in early 2009.

But those are the downfalls of reading so much. I need some brain bridges.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy Holidays, Atunah, and all of you wonderful readers that love historical romance!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Deepak Jeswal

Yes me too. 
But being an Indian I like to read Indian historical romances. 
Set amongst palaces and that era...oooh!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished  - you can rely on Elizabeth Hoyt for a good read. An unusual read in the the H/h are a land steward and the lady of the manor.


----------



## Trophywife007

Those sound like fun, Deepak!

I just finished my December prime loan:  and liked it very much. I think Atunah recommended it! The story moved along at a good pace and there were a lot of foul deeds that needed to be resolved... some of them unresolved, as the story continues with the next book:  which will be my January prime loan. Thankfully it's only a few days away and I can only hope that the 3rd installment is coming soon!

I may eventually read Anne Stuart's "House of Rohan" series if I like the conclusion of this series. Just what I need: more titles on my TBR list.


----------



## libro

A week ago, I finished my first book by Linda Lael Miller, A Creed Country Christmas. I chose it as a historical fiction piece to read around Christmas. 

However, now that I fell in love with Lincoln Creed and his new bride, I can't seem to find the order in this series. I checked the author's website and see the series order, but none of the "Montana Creed" books make any mention (in summary) of the characters in Creed Country Christmas: Lincoln Creed, etc.

I'm hoping one of Linda Lael Miller's fans can help me understand what book is best for me to read next, and also why I see no mention of the other characters' names in other books in that series. 

I'm super interested in historical fiction (American or Western American preferred), romance included a plus. Any other authors you recommend would be recommended. Thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

I did a search on Goodreads. Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.goodreads.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=linda+lael+miller+montana+creed


----------



## Sherlock

If you need to know the titles and order of a series, take a look on the site Fantastic Fiction.  It's a great resource and even used by librarians when they're searching.


----------



## Atunah

I just finished 


and it didn't work for me at all. 2.5 stars. Its in first person which is really not good especially in HR. I barely like it in contempo, but its so awkward here with this down on herself heroine. Plus the hero and heroine fall in deep flowery love first time they meet. I mean unnatural kind of obsession. Hero can't even breathe without her attached to his side, I am not kidding. I kept expecting some super natural explanation or something, but nope. And it was flowery all the way through. There were scenes that I couldn't even tell if they ended up doing the deed since it was so flowery throughout and through the heroines eyes again. I am like, did he get to 3rd base or not. . 
I really was interested in the brothers more, but I won't read them because I looked and the next in series are also in first person. Yuck.


----------



## libro

Thanks TrophyWife & Sherlock for the sources! 

I did see the series order both on GoodReads as well as on Linda Lael Miller's website, but am still confused why the lead characters in A Creed Country Christmas don't seem to appear in the Montana Creeds series before or after the Christmas book. The rest of the series seems to correlate. Maybe it's confusion on my part? If I didn't "miss" the Creed Country characters, it would be no problem.  ;-)

Thanks again for the great sources!


----------



## Atunah

I finished my November prime loan which was 

Its the first in a connected trilogy with All through the night next and the last is the latest No place for a dame.

I had a bit an issue getting into this one. Especially the heroine and especially in the first 3rd or more of the book. Can't really explain why. Can't even write a review since I can't explain why. . Just one of those things. I think part of it was the stupidity of both not telling each other they love each other until almost the last page. It got old. Retired rogue and rake and former spy with gray streaks, so old in his 30's. . Heroine hiring him to get the guy she picked to marry up to scruff to offer for her since she needs to help her family. So he is suppose to teach her how to allure her chosen one and of course he falls for her and she falls for him and neither of them can tell the other. Things heated up when they had to flee Paris when Napoleon broke out from Elba.

Well, maybe I got a review after all now. 

So then I spend an hour trying to figure out what to pick as december prime. I landed on this glorious specimen. 

How can I resist that hair and the floating hawk head in the back round and the 8 pack. What pushed me over the edge though was one reviewers two star.



> I did not enjoy the book at all. Very poorly wrote. I believe the book was not edited at all.


How can I resist a poorly wrote book. 

Anywho, I'll report back on the flowing mane when I get to it.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  & loved it. Got the rec here, thanks!

Just started my October Prime loan . Didn't realize I was so behind, hoping to read this one in time to get my December loan!

 Argghhh.... my reading bar drives me crazy!!! It must have took me at least 30 "save changes" clicks to get all the books to show up! I kinda dread updating it, because it gives me soooo much trouble. Does anyone else have problems with theirs?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cagnes said:


> Argghhh.... my reading bar drives me crazy!!! It must have took me at least 30 "save changes" clicks to get all the books to show up! I kinda dread updating it, because it gives me soooo much trouble. Does anyone else have problems with theirs?


Do it really early in the morning or really late at night.


----------



## cagnes

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do it really early in the morning or really late at night.


Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Atunah

Sometimes I have to just wait with the reading bar. Other times it goes ok. Sometimes its like herding cats. Every time I save I have different ones not showing up, never the same.  . It usually goes through when I try again later or the next day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Sometimes I have to just wait with the reading bar. Other times it goes ok. Sometimes its like herding cats. Every time I save I have different ones not showing up, never the same. . It usually goes through when I try again later or the next day.


Also, you have to do a refresh before it will show up on the board.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Just started my October Prime loan . Didn't realize I was so behind, hoping to read this one in time to get my December loan!


Some people might have a problem with this solution, but you could go to Manage your Kindle > your October Prime loan title > and choose to download to your computer and transfer to kindle via USB option. That way you could have access to it while you finish it up, but you'll be able to return that title from the Manage your Kindle page and check out your December Prime loan before midnight tonight.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Some people might have a problem with this solution, but you could go to Manage your Kindle > your October Prime loan title > and choose to download to your computer and transfer to kindle via USB option. That way you could have access to it while you finish it up, but you'll be able to return that title from the Manage your Kindle page and check out your December Prime loan before midnight tonight.


I have done that before, even with some library loans. In most cases I just put them on a kindle and leave the wifi off on that one until I am done. Since my main kindle is now the basic, I put them on my K3 and if I don't finish, I can at least get the new month loan and not miss it.


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> Some people might have a problem with this solution, but you could go to Manage your Kindle > your October Prime loan title > and choose to download to your computer and transfer to kindle via USB option. That way you could have access to it while you finish it up, but you'll be able to return that title from the Manage your Kindle page and check out your December Prime loan before midnight tonight.


Thanks for the info.  I don't have a problem with it & have also done that before. I was trying to avoid deleting & side loading the book since I had already started reading it. I was able to finish  & loved it, looking forward to reading more from Deborah Camp!

I got my December loan loaded with time to spare.  I decided on this one by Anne Stuart .


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> I got my December loan loaded with time to spare.  I decided on this one by Anne Stuart .


That was my December Prime read... liked it a lot and will get the next in the series  for my January loan... about 7 hours from now, not that I'm counting the minutes or anything.


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> That was my December Prime read... liked it a lot and will get the next in the series  for my January loan... about 7 hours from now, not that I'm counting the minutes or anything.


Lol, you can countdown the minutes with Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve with Ryan Seacrest!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

cagnes said:


> Lol, you can countdown the minutes with Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve with Ryan Seacrest!


would MUCH rather countdown to read than party ANY day!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Read this one last week in an evening. Enjoyed the quick read. It features the court of Henry VIII.


----------



## Atunah

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Read this one last week in an evening. Enjoyed the quick read. It features the court of Henry VIII.


That looks good Christine. Interesting setting too.

I started 


and holy crap its good. I flew through the first 40% as I just can't stop reading. I can't even put in words how good this is. The war of 1812 and set in the beginning at Chesapeake where the heroine lives with her father and many sisters. All she wants is to buy a dress and some hats with her birthday money so she sneaks on board of her fathers boat captained by her fathers man a grumpy scotsman. From there the adventures begin. She saves the hero, an englishman from a mob intend on hanging one of the enemy and we go from there. There is a great battle, even though its short. Everything is just so vivid, every character is so alive.

Then I look up and it came out initially in 1961  . It doesn't read that old, if that makes any sense. The dialogue is smart and real sounding.

I am going to see how long I can stay up tonight as I need to know what happens next..........


----------



## Tess St John

My New Year's Resolution is to read my TBR pile. Well, have my kindle read to me, actually. And I have two accts, so I'll have to switch my kindle to the other acct at some point, so I can have those read to me too!!! I started yesterday and got through  in no time. It was a very sweet story!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> My New Year's Resolution is to read my TBR pile.


I am so trying to do this too this year. I bought 250 books in 2013  and I already had books still to read from previous years. There were way to many sales in 2013.

Talking about sales. 

I finished the Jan Cox Speas and it was awesome. Just awesome. I got it from the library because it cost close to $9 on kindle. But its on sale today for 1.99


I also finished my December Prime loan which was flowing hair


It was actually quite good. Over the top, yes. But it was entertaining and I can't explain it. As long as I enjoy a book I am good. It is though horribly formatted. The font is weird on the kindle and words are stuck together every time there is a '. Like in don't, or hadn't and such things. For some reason the next or previous word is stuck with no space. Oddly enough I didn't notice it anymore after the beginning and I don't even know if it was still there or stopped.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am so trying to do this too this year. I bought 250 books in 2013  and I already had books still to read from previous years. There were way to many sales in 2013.
> 
> Talking about sales.
> 
> I finished the Jan Cox Speas and it was awesome. Just awesome. I got it from the library because it cost close to $9 on kindle. But its on sale today for 1.99


I think the only way we'll ever read all the books on our tbr pile is if we discover a way to freeze time! 

Oh & thanks for being an enabler, just clicked "buy" & added  to my tbr pile! 

Currently listening to  and loving it so far! Nicholas Boulton is making it extra special with his wonderful narration!


----------



## Atunah

This is today's kindle book and it looks really interesting. 1760 South Carolina. It sounds like a epic historical with heavy on the historical but still a HR. 
Its $1.99 today


I snapped it up after reading some reviews from goodreads peeps. It seems to be a debut novel also.

Its the first book I bought in 2014. I am trying to be really good this year after my lack of restrain in 2013 

I finished a couple more HR

This was a 3 star for me. The waffling of the heroine about the hero and the guy she dreamed about marrying went on way to long. On and on. Other than that it was good.


this was really good. Its set basically all on one estate which is run by the heroine a baroness. She inherited the Barony as there were no male heirs and that particular barony had some kind of thingy that it could be passed down to a woman. She is 28 and pretty set in her ways and a great leader. A bit lonely. So she runs over the hero and he gets amnesia early on. I don't usually like amnesia stories, but this one wasn't taken over by it, it was just a vehicle for renewal in a way. It doesn't drag on to long either. The aftermath though is interesting and the dynamic with her party loving mother. Hero is a owner of a gaming hell, that is told right from the start. He gets a estate next to the heroines because a patron lost a lot of money. 
Anywho, I liked it. Its a bit slower but well done. They are all flawed characters which is interesting.

And now I am reading January's prime loan which is a time travel

Its a former release which has been extensively re-written by the author.


----------



## cagnes

This one is free today & it sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I love Tanya's book covers.


Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

About halfway through 

The heroine is forced into being a spy and I like how she isn't very good at it! 
Much more nerve racking than a 'good' spy because she keeps getting caught in the act.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> About halfway through
> 
> The heroine is forced into being a spy and I like how she isn't very good at it!
> Much more nerve racking than a 'good' spy because she keeps getting caught in the act.


I clicked on it to check it out and oops, I already own it. . That's what happens when you stock up on sales. Glad to know its interesting.

I am reading 


It is not romance, it is historical mystery. Its the second in the Lady Darby series, I floved the first one. It does have romantic elements, kind of like the Lady Grey series, although I don't know how they will go. But the mysteries are very good. She is a great character. Love this series.

After that I am going to find a solid back list title. I did collect a few of those last year on sale.


----------



## Tess St John

I read  and ...civil war stuff isn't usually my thing, but these spy stories were a pleasure to read.

I plan to have my kindle read me this one this week.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm reading the Ministry of Marriage series. Very good & steamy.


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm reading the Ministry of Marriage series. Very good & steamy.


I picked up a sample of the first one in that series... looks promising, you enabler you.


----------



## Atunah

All of you enablers.  

Had to add the ones Tess listed to check out. I actually like the civil war era, or anything like colonial, revolution for a change. So I'll be checking those out. And the Ministry of Marriage too, sounds pretty good. 
I am reading a historical steampunk right now, it fell on my eyes on my kindle. I went down the page on my kindle up and down and then just clicked were I landed. That was it.


----------



## crebel

Love the Ministry of Marriage series!  Heiress in Love is the first one, right?  As the series continues, the machinations and relationships of those who make up the "Ministry" are as entertaining as the relationships that build between each H and h.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> Love the Ministry of Marriage series! Heiress in Love is the first one, right? As the series continues, the machinations and relationships of those who make up the "Ministry" are as entertaining as the relationships that build between each H and h.


Yes,  is the first one.

I was living life on the edge and read them out of order (1, 2, 4, 3...). WORST MISTAKE EVER. Ok, maybe it wasn't THAT bad but it kinda ruined the 3rd one because, well... just read them IN ORDER. Don't be a dunderhead like I was! .

The characters carry through each book and are very enjoyable.


----------



## Tess St John

GREAT FREEBIE...one of the books I mentioned the other day!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> GREAT FREEBIE...one of the books I mentioned the other day!!


Yay thanks. Didn't I just say it looked interesting to me with the setting?


----------



## CJArcher

Tess St John said:


> GREAT FREEBIE...one of the books I mentioned the other day!!


Got it, thanks! I know so little about this era so I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Robena

Got it, thanks Atunah. Sounds interesting and a change of pace. ; )


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Love the Ministry of Marriage series! Heiress in Love is the first one, right? As the series continues, the machinations and relationships of those who make up the "Ministry" are as entertaining as the relationships that build between each H and h.


I'm about half way through Heiress in Love right now... liking it a lot! Thanks for the recommendation, Cork_Dork_Mom!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tess St John said:


> GREAT FREEBIE...one of the books I mentioned the other day!!


Love historical romance set during the Civil War. Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## crebel

This Caroline Linden regency is the Kindle Book of the Day romance selection for $1.99

Sounds like a good read. I like the reference in the blurb to a book "50 Ways to Sin" the heroine reads to set circumstances in motion. Do you think we are supposed to think of a contemporary book with a similar '50' title to entice us to buy?


----------



## rosewynters

I absolutely adore historical romance... Especially the bodice rippers that were popular in the 1980's!


----------



## Miriam Minger

rosewynters said:


> I absolutely adore historical romance... Especially the bodice rippers that were popular in the 1980's!


Me, too! So remember The Flame and the Flower!

Miriam Minger


----------



## cagnes

I recently read the 1st two books in Johanna Lindsey's Sherring Cross series & really enjoyed them! 
 

Looking forward to reading the final installment.


----------



## Trophywife007

I finished the "Ministry of Marriage" trilogy and enjoyed all installments.  I'll probably continue on with the Westruthers series shortly; it looks good too.  Thanks for the suggestion!  

I'm now looking for my February Prime loan.  Any suggestions?


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm now looking for my February Prime loan. Any suggestions?


I just borrowed & started . I'm only about one chapter in, but so far so good. I got the rec from Atunah.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> I just borrowed & started . I'm only about one chapter in, but so far so good. I got the rec from Atunah.


Thanks, Cagnes; I will check it out.

I don't read that much American historical stuff and generally prefer the European... love those lords and ladies! Any other recs for my Prime loan?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks, Cagnes; I will check it out.
> 
> I don't read that much American historical stuff and generally prefer the European... love those lords and ladies! Any other recs for my Prime loan?


I am going through the ones I read so far, which is 28 total prime books and let me list the ones that are set in europe in the times of the ladies and lords. . I'll only list those of course that are still under the program.
 I like this one, was the very first prime I picked back in November 2011

Then this series, I liked them all, in order starting with To Seduce an Earl. Mind you, the heroes worked in a brothel:
  

First in a series, I liked it. There is a second one otu too


Some brockway
first in series. The other 2 in trilogy also on prime.


Then some I have not yet read. If its part of a series, I am only listing the first, I check first for that. Me OCD series reader 
    

That's some of what I found in a quick browse of my prime wishlist. There are more, I'll post some later.....

I should make some themed posts on available prime books. Highlanders, Euro lordlings, native americans, american civil war/revolution/colonial, westerns, etc.


----------



## MMJustus

I like historical romance a great deal, but I'm kind of burned out on Regencies (Julia Quinn and Loretta Chase are two favorites and exceptions, however).  

What I'd like are some more American-set historicals (preferably not Civil War), and historicals set in more non-European countries.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Atunah

MMJustus said:


> I like historical romance a great deal, but I'm kind of burned out on Regencies (Julia Quinn and Loretta Chase are two favorites and exceptions, however).
> 
> What I'd like are some more American-set historicals (preferably not Civil War), and historicals set in more non-European countries.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'll have to dig through my listings a bit. They aren't as easy to find, are they. Here is the first one that popped up and I read and loved this one. Set in New Bedford, Massachusetts. Can't type that state if my life depended on it. 


Here is another different location. I liked this also. Its a southern belle that is on a pacific island and they end up on the jungle at some point. 


This one was awesome. Its a series with this being the first. Its highlanders, but in this book they are in Andorra/Pyronees, heroine is castilian and she is kidnapped by the highlander. 


I read this a long while ago and I liked it, its set in Canada with Mounties


Wyoming settlement


I'll see what else I can find.


----------



## MMJustus

> I'll see what else I can find.


Thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am going through the ones I read so far, which is 28 total prime books and let me list the ones that are set in europe in the times of the ladies and lords. . I'll only list those of course that are still under the program.
> I like this one, was the very first prime I picked back in November 2011
> 
> Then this series, I liked them all, in order starting with To Seduce an Earl. Mind you, the heroes worked in a brothel:
> 
> 
> First in a series, I liked it. There is a second one otu too
> 
> 
> Some brockway
> first in series. The other 2 in trilogy also on prime.
> 
> 
> Then some I have not yet read. If its part of a series, I am only listing the first, I check first for that. Me OCD series reader
> 
> 
> That's some of what I found in a quick browse of my prime wishlist. There are more, I'll post some later.....
> 
> I should make some themed posts on available prime books. Highlanders, Euro lordlings, native americans, american civil war/revolution/colonial, westerns, etc.


Wow, Atunah, you are a treasure trove! I've read the Lori Brighton series, Anne Stuart and the Michelle Willingham book but not the others, so, I'll be giving one of them a try. Thanks so much!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Trophywife007 said:


> Wow, Atunah, you are a treasure trove! I've read the Lori Brighton series, Anne Stuart and the Michelle Willingham book but not the others, so, I'll be giving one of them a try. Thanks so much!


Beware Atunah!! She's the big enabler of the group.


----------



## Atunah

Got a freebie. At least that enabling doesn't cost anything. 

I actually just read this one in January as a prime loan and now its free. Its a time travel where most of the time is spend in the past. I really liked it. It was previously released but has been apparently extensively rewritten that I don't know how much of the older reviews still apply. 


I am waiting for another historical the author is going to re-release in a couple of weeks called "Scoundrel". There was a preview at the end. I don't normally read previews, but I did in this case as it was about a back list out of print title.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Sunshine in San Antonio!  At last!  Are you gonna soak up some rays while you're reading, Atunah?  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Miriam Minger said:


> Sunshine in San Antonio! At last! Are you gonna soak up some rays while you're reading, Atunah?
> 
> Miriam Minger


Yes, going to sit in my chair in the sun for a while. I made a snowball 2 mornings ago. . I can't believe I had "snow". Looked more like styrofoam pellets but hey.


----------



## CJArcher

You guys have been freezing, yet it's so hot here! I've been in the pool, trying to keep cool. Our a/c is struggling. The only thing this weather is good for is reading.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So I was reading  and just got to The Wedding Night and my hubby turns on the tv to watch Silence of the lambs  !!! Really difficult to focus on the story when Hannibal Lector is being creepy. SHEESH


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> So I was reading  and just got to The Wedding Night and my hubby turns on the tv to watch Silence of the lambs  !!! Really difficult to focus on the story when Hannibal Lector is being creepy. SHEESH


  Funny. " I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti". Yeah, that'll get you in the mood. 

I read often too while hubby watches something. Often in bed. He started watching Breaking Bad a while ago and I hated the show so I read. On the show someone beat someone to a bloody pulp, which is stuff I hate and I tried to tune out the horrible sounds while reading a nice scene with some dancing and flirting at a ball. 

I am reading the first in the Ministry of Marriage, Heiress in love right now. A couple of you guys just talked about those so I got it from the library. Its quite good. I am almost done with it.

I am getting behind on my library books again so I can't turn wifi on yet on my kindle. I forgot to download the books to the computer, which I sometimes do when I run late. Doesn't happen too often thankfully. This one just expired like yesterday so I finish it up today.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am reading the first in the Ministry of Marriage, Heiress in love right now. A couple of you guys just talked about those so I got it from the library. Its quite good. I am almost done with it.


I read the three Ministry of Marriage books after someone here recommended them and liked them very much... especially the first one. I'm looking forward to reading her next series that seems to continue on with characters from this one called The Westruthers. There are two out right now with the third one coming out some time this year:


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I read the three Ministry of Marriage books after someone here recommended them and liked them very much... especially the first one. I'm looking forward to reading her next series that seems to continue on with characters from this one called The Westruthers. There are two out right now with the third one coming out some time this year:


2 fine chests and some nice buns. I'd say that series would have to be a winner. Thank you dear cover artist, thank you very much.


----------



## crebel

Has anyone read this yet?



I can't find where we may have talked about it, but it just came up in my TBR pile and I read it today. Oh my. It made me cry! Angst-ridden, bad boy Hero. Smart heroine hiding herself as a companion after a teenage fall from grace. Steamy scenes but not overly graphic.

It is a long book with a very satisfying end. I was a little concerned near the beginning when I thought there was going to be coerced consent nookie, but there was no cause for my concern. Really wonderful read, highly recommended.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Has anyone read this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find where we may have talked about it, but it just came up in my TBR pile and I read it today. Oh my. It made me cry! Angst-ridden, bad boy Hero. Smart heroine hiding herself as a companion after a teenage fall from grace. Steamy scenes but not overly graphic.
> 
> It is a long book with a very satisfying end. I was a little concerned near the beginning when I thought there was going to be coerced consent nookie, but there was no cause for my concern. Really wonderful read, highly recommended.


Ah yes, it was fantastic. It was a favorite 5 star read of mine. I read it in 2011 and I didn't write reviews then, but I did put down the note about the hero falling in love without knowing it. I love when that happens to the bad boys. 
I too highly recommend it. We are double teaming now with the enabling.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Has anyone read this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find where we may have talked about it, but it just came up in my TBR pile and I read it today. Oh my. It made me cry! Angst-ridden, bad boy Hero. Smart heroine hiding herself as a companion after a teenage fall from grace. Steamy scenes but not overly graphic.
> 
> It is a long book with a very satisfying end. I was a little concerned near the beginning when I thought there was going to be coerced consent nookie, but there was no cause for my concern. Really wonderful read, highly recommended.


Thanks, just borrowed it from overdrive! They also had  available, so I borrowed that one too.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  & enjoyed it. It's a sequel to ... loved revisiting Cal & Norah again! Ellen O'Connell's historical westerns are awesome!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ah yes, it was fantastic. It was a favorite 5 star read of mine. I read it in 2011 and I didn't write reviews then, but I did put down the note about the hero falling in love without knowing it. I love when that happens to the bad boys.
> I too highly recommend it. We are double teaming now with the enabling.


Glad to hear you loved it too. Definitely a keeper, maybe a re-read at some point. Best HR I have read in a while.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Glad to hear you loved it too. Definitely a keeper, maybe a re-read at some point. Best HR I have read in a while.


At the rate my braincells are dying, I think I can start to re-read the stuff I read back in 2008-2009 when I first got my kindle. I sometimes look at the books I read then and often can't remember anything. I guess it would come back while reading, but at least I wouldn't have to buy those books again.  Might as well work my way up through the 5 stars started back then. 

I am reading this library book right now. It expired today, so once again I can't turn on wifi. 


This is interesting. Its 900 something Ireland with the Vikings settling all over, often not peacefully. I have read a few by Michelle Willingham now, her highlander stuff with harlequin historical is really good and I liked her stuff with Montlake also. 
This is one of those controversial ones among romance readers, the hero is married. Yep, he has a wife. Somewhat arranged, but still he wants to honor her. Will be interesting to see how the author gets to the end with this complication. I am willing to read a lot of stuff as long as the author can make it believable to me. I mean in those days there were many arranged marriages so it would be realistic that some might fall in love with others. Or fight falling in love.

So basically looking at the reviews readers either hated this or liked it. I picked it up since I wanted to know how this can go. I trust this author to manage it. I probably wouldn't pick one like this up by an unknown author. It being harlequin, I know it will work out somehow.

I find that harlequin historicals has quite a few gems in their author stable, I think Willingham is one of those.

And speaking off gem authors under harlequin, this one gets raves and this book is on sale today for .99 cents. 


I also snapped up this oldie from Karen Robarts. First published in the mid 80's I believe and it might have some of the drama lama stuff in it from those times. But I love that old stuff. . I like to read those in between. Its often really interesting to see how the tones an tropes have changed over the years in historicals.

.99 cents


I also tried to start this one from the library. Its a fluffy time travel that obviously doesn't take itself serious looking at the cover. I thought it would be fun. But I had to put it down after 10%. I'll try again later, but it was just a bit too silly and something about the writing is off. I don't know anything about tenses and things like that, but it read like it was from first person, but it wasn't. I know I don't make sense, but I can't explain it. Its like its 3rd person, but in now? Its not like usual books. Maybe someone with some know how can tell me what it is I am trying to explain. It just doesn't work, its jarring. Even more so than 1st person is to me often. 
Here is that book to see


And here is another sale at $1.99

Its the first in a newer series. I read one by this author that was a 5 star for me which was "How to marry a Duke"

And a few more sales
.99 cents
 
Highly recommend Lord Ruin and also the Brockway, I think those were both 5 star reads for me.


----------



## crebel

Lots of good books in your last post, Atunah - I seem to have almost all of them already, imagine that!  

I did pick up the Vicky Dreilling, What A Wicked Earl Wants.  Thanks for the continued enabling!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I could Google this, but it's more fun to ask here....

reading a book this weekend with an impoverished Earl who bricked up windows in his manor house to pay less in taxes. Anyone know the reason behind this?


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> I could Google this, but it's more fun to ask here....
> 
> reading a book this weekend with an impoverished Earl who bricked up windows in his manor house to pay less in taxes. Anyone know the reason behind this?


I mostly knew the answer, but did look it up on a site called The Regency Redingote to be sure I got it right. Here is what they have to say:

"The Window Tax 1696 - 1851

The Window Tax was first levied in the year 1696, during the reign of King William III. The purpose of the tax was to make up the revenue deficiency resulting from the clipping and defacing of silver coins, and to mitigate the financial crisis caused by England's various wars in Ireland and on the Continent. Parliament briefly flirted with the idea of an income tax, but that idea was met with great public outrage. The tax on windows was believed to be a way to levy a tax fairly, based on the relative prosperity of the taxpayers. The larger the house, the more windows it would have, and thus it was reasoned, the homeowner should be able to pay a higher tax. Even so, the tax was not popular because it was considered to be a tax on "light and air."

When the law was first passed, each building's tenant was charged a rate of 2 shillings per year, if they had less than 10 windows. Those with 10-20 windows paid 4 shillings, the charge was 8 shillings for those with 20 windows or more. The tax rates were increased six times between 1747, and 1808, but they were decreased slightly in 1823. So, the Window Tax rates were at their highest during the Regency. The Window Tax was finally repealed in July of 1851.

It is commonly accepted that blocked windows in buildings inhabited between the years 1696 and 1851, were an effort to avoid the Window Tax."

Fun facts!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cork_dork_mom said:


> I could Google this, but it's more fun to ask here....
> 
> reading a book this weekend with an impoverished Earl who bricked up windows in his manor house to pay less in taxes. Anyone know the reason behind this?


That's a real thing!

They had a window tax, I guess because glass was expensive and only the rich could afford it. The poor either didn't have windows or just used shutters on open holes. I'm thinking the opposite party to which most of the rich people belonged got into power and enacted the tax. And it was, apparently, fairly high -- so there are any number of homes you can see, even now, in London and elsewhere in the UK, where it's clear there were windows at one time and they were bricked up.

That's what I know without googling.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

See?! Reading Historical Romances is actually educational. Guess I'd better read more  !

In early American history a sign of wealth was having a lot of chairs instead of benches. Who knew...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cork_dork_mom said:


> See?! Reading Historical Romances is actually educational. Guess I'd better read more !
> 
> In early American history a sign of wealth was having a lot of chairs instead of benches. Who knew...


And that kind of makes sense, too, because, carpentarily speaking, chairs -- especially comfortable ones -- are a lot harder to build than benches.


----------



## CJArcher

This is why I love HR - I learn and get a great read and HEA too  

Thanks for the Lord Ruin mention, Atunah. I just love that title for some reason and have been meaning to get it. It's also on sale for me in Oz too


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah, you probably know the answer to this... what is the latest in the Pennyroyal Green series?


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Atunah, you probably know the answer to this... what is the latest in the Pennyroyal Green series?


#9 "Between the Devil and Ian Eversea" will be out on March 25. 


The latest currently out (# is the one that was released 7 months ago


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Atunah said:


> #9 "Between the Devil and Ian Eversea" will be out on March 25.
> 
> 
> The latest currently out (# is the one that was released 7 months ago


Thank you! #9 is the one I'm waiting for. It's a good series.


----------



## cagnes

Started  last night & loving it! It's been on my tbr pile for awhile & I'm glad that I finally got around to reading it.... love those books that are so hard to put down!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Started  last night & loving it! It's been on my tbr pile for awhile & I'm glad that I finally got around to reading it.... love those books that are so hard to put down!


I loved that one. I called it quiet, yet substantial in my review, among other things. Something about Carla Kelly always hits me in the gut.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I loved that one. I called it quiet, yet substantial in my review, among other things. Something about Carla Kelly always hits me in the gut.


I was just checking on goodreads was surprised to see that this is my first Carla Kelly read. I'll definitely be trying out more of her books!


----------



## Atunah

Oh you must. I am savoring them so I don't run out of back list too soon.   It's what I did with Mary Balogh for a while, even though the back list is large.


----------



## Atunah

I haz sale 

I read this and love it. Backlist with native american theme. First published in 1996 by Avon.
*0.99*


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> Thank you! #9 is the one I'm waiting for. It's a good series.


It _is_ a good series, but how many more characters do we have to go through before we finally get to Lyon and Olivia? How long can this drag out?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> It _is_ a good series, but how many more characters do we have to go through before we finally get to Lyon and Olivia? How long can this drag out?


I wonder if it was always planned to be such a long series, or if it was just so successful more and more was added. Won't they both be in their 50's by the time we get there? I mean time doesn't stand still in Eversea land, does it? 

9 books in s series seems quite long for a historical romance series. Well, Julia Quinn has the Bridgertons. But usually they are more in the 3-5 area. Or used to be at least.

I guess we should be happy we still get the story in one book and HR hasn't been 50shade-ed yet. Hope I didn't jinx it now.

And today I learned the word "rebarbative". I say it 3 times like at the spelling bees. 

I been highlighting words I come across I am not familiar with. As my german vocabulary is getting smaller, my english one is getting larger. And I am not even kidding on that one. Ask my mother how fun it is when we talk on the phone now. I feel like I am playing that game, what is is called where you have to give your partner words she they can guess what the actual word is. That is me now in german. Or I should say bavarian, as that is what we speak. 

eta: besides the hoity toity words I am learning in this book, the chamber horse has now entered the scene. The hero had a really bad fall of the horse and broke his leg in a horrific way. He spends basically the first half of the book in bed and its tough going for a while. This is in georgian time so doctors are doing the bleeding and the leeches. Yikes. At least they set his leg in some box contraption. Interesting book. Can't wait to see him use the chamber horse. I had to look it up what it looks like. 
http://historicalhearts.blogspot.com/2012/04/georgian-chamber-horse.html


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I haz sale
> 
> I read this and love it. Backlist with native american theme. First published in 1996 by Avon.
> *0.99*


Thanks, just bought it!  I had this series on my Prime loan wishlist, but figured I might as well buy it at this price & borrow then the other two.

Noticed after purchasing that you can also get the audible version for .99!


----------



## Tess St John

I have not read a thing for two weeks...The Olympics...enough said.

I will check my TBR pile soon and can't wait to find a gem!


----------



## crebel

In our ongoing quest for covers with buns, I ran across this book a few minutes ago...



It came out in August of last year, how did we miss it?


----------



## crebel

Did I kill the thread?  Where is everybody??


----------



## Atunah

I am getting old, the buns did me in. 

I have some sales to make up for the silence.

These three are *$1.99* each and are all the first in a series. I now all own three. 
  

Here is a .99 cent sale, previously released in 1986, pirates, sea and witch hunters scottish inquisitors, witch burnings Sounds like a nice old skool. He claims her and she falls in love against her will. 


I also see some Debra Holland westerns on sale for .99 cents from Montlake. The Montana series.

******************************
Reading has been a bit slower for me as I had dental issues. Somehow a book has to really really grip me to work through the pain, doesn't always work. But I am on the upswing now thankfully.

I recently finished 


I liked that is is georgian period, which I like and the author was not afraid to let the hero get injured and keep him injured. No magical super cure here. he spends most of the book in bed basically. Starts as a spoiled handsome older son to a duke who has his world come crashing down. He went to an estate of a empty headed fluff lady he had decided would make a good wife, but its the sister of the intended that gets him through it all. I really liked this one.


----------



## Atunah

* Buns or sale!!! Fresh buns for sale!! Only 99 cents. Get them while they are hot*




I also have some freebies. These are previously released with big publishers. Some nice ones
    

This one I think is inspirational


These are all from Diversion books, which have a lot of authors with back lists. There are other romance titles free from them, just go to this link, I sorted by price. Some contempo and romantic suspense
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A23%2Ck%3Adiversion+books&sort=price&keywords=diversion+books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393804246

There are a couple of other historical freebies there too that I can't find if they are back list or new or what.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> * Buns or sale!!! Fresh buns for sale!! Only 99 cents. Get them while they are hot*


Do you think there is anyone in this thread who doesn't already have our favorite cover book? Great price if there were any holdouts!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Do you think there is anyone in this thread who doesn't already have our favorite cover book? Great price if there were any holdouts!


I'd post it on each page on this thread if I didn't think that was silly. 

Oh, check my last post again, I just edited and added a bunch of nice freebies.


----------



## Atunah

I read this a good while back and I loved it. Its been 3 years since I've read it, so I don't remember details, just that I marked it a 5 star and that I liked it. 
On sale for *.99 cents*


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I read this a good while back and I loved it. Its been 3 years since I've read it, so I don't remember details, just that I marked it a 5 star and that I liked it.
> On sale for *.99 cents*


Amazon says I bought this book in January 2011. My little notebook says I read it in February 2011! Wow, I was pretty darn caught up on my TBR list back then to get to it so quickly after buying. I also gave it five stars and don't have any additional comments. I'm not sure why I have not bought the next two books in that series  and  but I do have the first book in her next series in the pile now.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't even checked if I read the next in the series. I think by looking and browsing and finding so many series and authors, I get so side tracked on stuff it isn't even funny. Yikes.

Here is a freebie I just got notified off


This is a series, its the first in that series. First published in 1983 and at some point published by Zebra. Suppose to be a good series. Western type.


----------



## Miriam Minger

crebel said:


> In our ongoing quest for covers with buns, I ran across this book a few minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> It came out in August of last year, how did we miss it?


Love it!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Trophywife007

Greetings from Berlin, everyone. Atunah, I seem to remember that you're from Bavaria, but I raise my glass of riesling, trocken in your honor, anyway! I've also been enjoying jaeger schnitzel with spätzle and apfel strüdel (sorry for the spelling) and doing a lot of walking trying to work it all off. Bratwurst, pommes frites fried in something other than vegetable oil&#8230; life just doesn't get any better. We also encountered something different for us&#8230; cinnamon liquer. Very tasty!

I've been catching up on a number of Jayne Ann Krentz/Amanda Quick/Jayne Castle books I've been saving for a special event and then I switched over to:

 which I enjoyed very much. The second one in the series is good,

 but I think I enjoyed the first one better and then the third one which I haven't gotten to yet:  that I picked up on Overdrive&#8230; I love it when that happens.

That's it for now. Tschüss!


----------



## readingril

Trophywife007 said:


> Greetings from Berlin, everyone. Atunah, I seem to remember that you're from Bavaria, but I raise my glass of riesling, trocken in your honor, anyway! I've also been enjoying jaeger schnitzel with spätzle and apfel strüdel (sorry for the spelling) and doing a lot of walking trying to work it all off. Bratwurst, pommes frites fried in something other than vegetable oil&#8230; life just doesn't get any better. We also encountered something different for us&#8230; cinnamon liquer. Very tasty!
> 
> I've been catching up on a number of Jayne Ann Krentz/Amanda Quick/Jayne Castle books I've been saving for a special event and then I switched over to:
> 
> which I enjoyed very much. The second one in the series is good,
> 
> but I think I enjoyed the first one better and then the third one which I haven't gotten to yet:  that I picked up on Overdrive&#8230; I love it when that happens.
> 
> That's it for now. Tschüss!


Have you read Sarah MacLean's Love By The Numbers' (Nine Rules, Ten Ways, Eleven Scandals) series? That series actually comes first. Some of the books are a little weak, yes, but looking at all the books as a whole made me re-read all of them a second time.

I can't wait for her next book!


----------



## crebel

Okay, Regency HR enthusiasts, I have a silly question about something that threw me out of my current read a couple of times (well, besides the h leaving the H to his "toilet" instead of his "toilette" throughout the book).  

Anyway, the H is quite taken with the scent of the h's hair, which is gardenia (except the one time it inexplicably changed to magnolia).  I think of these as more tropical flowers, although I'm sure they could have been/were grown in hothouses.  But, would they have been common enough to be recognized and distilled scents then?  

Probably a silly thing to go, "huh?" about and I might not have questioned it if not for various other little things that struck me as odd.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Greetings from Berlin, everyone. Atunah, I seem to remember that you're from Bavaria, but I raise my glass of riesling, trocken in your honor, anyway! I've also been enjoying jaeger schnitzel with spätzle and apfel strüdel (sorry for the spelling) and doing a lot of walking trying to work it all off. Bratwurst, pommes frites fried in something other than vegetable oil&#8230; life just doesn't get any better. We also encountered something different for us&#8230; cinnamon liquer. Very tasty!


So cool that you are in Berlin. I have never been there, bet its a lively City. Riesling is good stuff. My mom liked the driest of the driest. She said if it didn't feel like she had sand in her mouth, it wasn't dry enough. Like a real dry pucker. 
You are just rubbing it in with the food now. Hmmm, memories. 
We would have Schnitzel with german style pan fried potatoes usually.

You better be doing lots of walking if you are eating all of that.


----------



## Trophywife007

readingril said:


> Have you read Sarah MacLean's Love By The Numbers' (Nine Rules, Ten Ways, Eleven Scandals) series? That series actually comes first. Some of the books are a little weak, yes, but looking at all the books as a whole made me re-read all of them a second time.
> 
> I can't wait for her next book!


Yes, I read the earlier ones, thanks for checking. I'd hate to have missed them -- enjoyed that series very much!


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So cool that you are in Berlin. I have never been there, bet its a lively City. Riesling is good stuff. My mom liked the driest of the driest. She said if it didn't feel like she had sand in her mouth, it wasn't dry enough. Like a real dry pucker.
> You are just rubbing it in with the food now. Hmmm, memories.
> We would have Schnitzel with german style pan fried potatoes usually.
> 
> You better be doing lots of walking if you are eating all of that.


Schnitzel does usually come with potatoes but we like to order spätzle if possible because we love it so&#8230; not too much of it here in Prussia, though. When we lived here there was a place called Cafe Möhring that had the best apple strudel with vanilla sauce, but they are gone now. It was one of those lovely grand places with the old world architecture and pretty china. We really miss it. We are doing lots of walking. Even though the u-bahn system is quite good, there's still a lot of walking involved.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I really miss the walking since living in the US. And here in Texas in a big city, I'd melt onto the pavement if I tried to walk anywhere. I used to grab a large bag and walked around my german hometown to go shopping. We all did it that way. Butcher, bakery, small grocery story, sometimes I would go and get some stuff at Aldi to stock up. 

Now I have to do big runs with a loaded cart, mainly because I have to lug home the 2.5 gallons of water, 4 at a time. Not one store in walking distance here, not reasonable walking distance for the traffic and weather. The same distance wouldn't have bothered me in germany. But then here there aren't always side walks where they should be and trying to cross the street here is like playing russian roulette.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I really miss the walking since living in the US. And here in Texas in a big city, I'd melt onto the pavement if I tried to walk anywhere. I used to grab a large bag and walked around my german hometown to go shopping. We all did it that way. Butcher, bakery, small grocery story, sometimes I would go and get some stuff at Aldi to stock up.
> 
> Now I have to do big runs with a loaded cart, mainly because I have to lug home the 2.5 gallons of water, 4 at a time. Not one store in walking distance here, not reasonable walking distance for the traffic and weather. The same distance wouldn't have bothered me in germany. But then here there aren't always side walks where they should be and trying to cross the street here is like playing russian roulette.


Yes, it's a different way of life in the U.S. When we lived in W. Berlin, there was a small neighborhood grocery store and a small "Yugoslavian" restaurant we could walk to which was nice when the weather cooperated. But then it got really (way below) freezing cold, and no one went anywhere. We all stayed huddled up in our apartments, wearing our ski clothes if we had them.

We're now in London for a day, then home. Maybe I'll accidentally run into some Lordlings&#8230;(sort of getting back to our topic.)


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> We're now in London for a day, then home. Maybe I'll accidentally run into some Lordlings&#8230;(sort of getting back to our topic.)


Unfortunately, real life Lordlings never seem to be of the tall tark and handsome variety.  Although there is one somewhere in Europe, I think its a nordic country that is mighty fine. And tall dark and handsome. He's a prince. But I just can't recall now his name. Or where really.

eta: Googling this is hilarious. There are a gazillion sites dedicated to the hottest single princes of the world. So I guess there are a few. None in London though.


----------



## Atunah

Has anyone read this by Tessa Dare yet? It's the first in a new series. 
I can't stop grinning . The banter is just delightful. The heroine is just so awesome and the hero, holy smokes. 


I am only 30% in and I am cracking up as she is reading his letters to him. She is acting as his secretary at the moment. . I pretty much flew through those 30% so that is always a good sign. I just love it when I pick up a book and get that sense of "this is so darn good and enjoyable".

I am already in a better mood as I was. My teeth are angry today so I can use any kind of charming and delightful today.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Has anyone read this by Tessa Dare yet? It's the first in a new series.
> I can't stop grinning . The banter is just delightful. The heroine is just so awesome and the hero, holy smokes.
> 
> 
> I am only 30% in and I am cracking up as she is reading his letters to him. She is acting as his secretary at the moment. . I pretty much flew through those 30% so that is always a good sign. I just love it when I pick up a book and get that sense of "this is so darn good and enjoyable".
> 
> I am already in a better mood as I was. My teeth are angry today so I can use any kind of charming and delightful today.


Cool! It's available on Overdrive so I signed up to be on the waiting list. Thanks for the rec.

Hope your toofies get better soon!


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> Cool! It's available on Overdrive so I signed up to be on the waiting list. Thanks for the rec.
> 
> Hope your toofies get better soon!


I'm on my overdrive waiting list too & anxious to read this one... love Tessa Dare!


----------



## Atunah

That is where I got it from, overdrive library.


----------



## Atunah

Le sigh. I smiled all the way through and I loved it all the way to the end. It was just so delightful and the other characters. *smile*. Its a wonderful fairytale type historical that reads so nicely and smooth. So romantic. *sigh.

Now I started 


And so far it is very very promising. I pretty much always love everything I read by Ranney. I highly recommend this author. I got this from Overdrive also.

Some sales:
Outlander is *$2.99*


And 2 of Judith E. French re-released tiles are *.99 cents*
I read Scarlet Ribbons a while back while it was briefly on prime lending and I loved it. I posted about it at the time. Interesting setting. 

And I snapped this one up too since again the setting so interesting


Repeat *freebie*


----------



## crebel

I had this recommendation from a friend today and bought it since it is on sale for .99!



It is the 4th book in this "Distinguished Rogues" series. Here are the first three.

  

First 3 are also available as a bundle (which I missed before buying them individually) 
I may have missed them before as the covers didn't strike me as historical romance whereas The Accidental Affair did. Anyway, I now have them all in my TBR pile. Has anyone read them?

Welcome home Trophywife! It sounds like your trip was wonderful.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I had this recommendation from a friend today and bought it since it is on sale for .99!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the 4th book in this "Distinguished Rogues" series. Here are the first three.
> 
> 
> 
> First 3 are also available as a bundle (which I missed before buying them individually)
> I may have missed them before as the covers didn't strike me as historical romance whereas The Accidental Affair did. Anyway, I now have them all in my TBR pile. Has anyone read them?
> 
> Welcome home Trophywife! It sounds like your trip was wonderful.


I'm going to give those a try, Crebel, and thank you for the welcome back. We had a great time... wish we were still there!


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  and it was totally covered in Awesomesauce! This one made it to my favorites list, loved it!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Just finished  and it was totally covered in Awesomesauce! This one made it to my favorites list, loved it!


Isn't it just so perfect? Covered in Awesomesauce, I like that. I think that describes it way better then my attempt at a review. Its just one of those books that is just so good at the right time that I can't describe. I called it a Fairy Tale for grownups. I am still smiling from that book.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Tessa Dare's books!

Miriam Minger


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished a GREAT series. MUST read in order.

#1 

# 2 

# 3 

# 4

# 5 

As I enter this I find that I NOW have to read 4th and 5th. Yikes!!!


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I find it funny that out of all the books, we are reading the same series. 
I read #1 and #2 and just bought #3 with the settlement money. I didn't even know there was a #4 and a #5. 

I read the first and second back to back and I rarely do that. I just had to know how it continues. I too highly recommend if you like druid flavored time travel with a bigger story thread throughout the series.

It reminds a bit of how the Karen Marie Moning highlander series was connected overall with other story lines. Time travel series like that are rare like unicorns, I I was happy to have found this one. I think I had bought the first one "Binding Vows" when it was still published with Wild Rose Press. I think the author is putting them out herself now. She also writes for Montlake with contempo's.


----------



## rosewynters

I love historical romances! They are what I started out reading, and I still enjoy them. I also like to read a lot of books that were released in the 70's and 80's, and I'm even a fan of Native American romance, set back in the past.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I LOVE Mary Balogh.  I enjoy all of the regency historicals, but I can't get enough of her stories...


----------



## Atunah

rosewynters said:


> I love historical romances! They are what I started out reading, and I still enjoy them. I also like to read a lot of books that were released in the 70's and 80's, and I'm even a fan of Native American romance, set back in the past.


I am always on the hunt for some good native american historicals. Its pretty much all back list stuff and not everything is good. If you got any to recommend that'd be great.



JeanetteRaleigh said:


> I LOVE Mary Balogh. I enjoy all of the regency historicals, but I can't get enough of her stories...


Yeah, can't much go wrong with Balogh, can you. I can't recall any of hers I read I didn't at least like, even if I didn't love them. I love her older stuff a tad more than the newer stuff though. It seems to have more "meat" and drama. Just glad she is still writing though.

***************************************

I also finished recently this one 

This was hard to rate. I hated the hero, he was just so whiny. But I liked the overall story and setting 1775 Boston and then England. I lie to read more in that setting. I loved the first in this series, but this hero, not so much. Some of his actions made me wanna end him. 

I am looking forward to the next in the series though.

And I got a freebie. I read this recently for Netgalley and I liked it. Its a really nice gothic historical.


----------



## Trophywife007

Yay, another freebie!


----------



## Atunah

I haz another freebie. 

Anne Stuart - Prince of Swords


Anne Stuart has been having a few freebies in the last few days, although they have been mostly romantic suspense. So keep an eye out for her if you like her contempo stuff too.

A medieval by her is *99 cents* right now too


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Okay, Regency HR enthusiasts, I have a silly question about something that threw me out of my current read a couple of times (well, besides the h leaving the H to his "toilet" instead of his "toilette" throughout the book).
> 
> Anyway, the H is quite taken with the scent of the h's hair, which is gardenia (except the one time it inexplicably changed to magnolia). I think of these as more tropical flowers, although I'm sure they could have been/were grown in hothouses. But, would they have been common enough to be recognized and distilled scents then?
> 
> Probably a silly thing to go, "huh?" about and I might not have questioned it if not for various other little things that struck me as odd.


Arggg, I swear, I was reading this post and went off to wiki to do some sniffling research on the scents and got caught in the land of links. 
Didn't they have some exotic flowers and such in their hothouses like you said? Or did the high and mighty not have such things. Usually I see a lot of lavender which I assume would grow nicely in England. It doesn't grow well here where I live, I tried, it shrivels and dies in the heat.

And what is it with all the hair smelling anyway. . I sometimes think when reading that, did she wash her hair recently? I have long hair so I know it can take a while to dry, so I don't think they washed it every day, did they?

I might have to enter the hell of wiki links again to search for magnolias in England, or gardenias. Now we had those back in germany, gardenias that is. Was that what they would buy at the soap store? Scent extracts?

Sorry, I am hyper. Large mug of coffee.


----------



## crebel

I found a terrific blog called Historical Hussies!  One of their zillions of categories was Regency Perfume.  

From that source, it seems while it may be possible that Gardenia was used to distill scent in those days, it doesn't sound like it was a common or even obvious but unusual scent choice that would be easily recognized.  Neither Gardenia or Magnolia was mentioned as an option for fragrance choices.

Like I said originally, it is probably a minor nit-pick (although I swear it was mentioned every time the H was near the h) and just something that didn't seem historically accurate to the time and place.

But it led me to the Historical Hussies site which I LOVE, so that is a big plus!


----------



## joyceharmon

Speaking of historical nitpicks, I was thrown off by a recent Regency when the hero sat down to play -- poker!  Uh, really?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the tip on the Historical Hussies blog!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Whew! Finished Courtney Milan's Brother Sinister series. It was sooooooooooo good. Victorian era romance isn't as common, so that was nice for a change to have everyone hopping on trains and talking about germs. Plus, I loved how they were historically accurate and grounded. Sooooo good.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Whew! Finished Courtney Milan's Brother Sinister series. It was sooooooooooo good. Victorian era romance isn't as common, so that was nice for a change to have everyone hopping on trains and talking about germs. Plus, I loved how they were historically accurate and grounded. Sooooo good.


I keep meaning to start these. I already own the first 2, I think the first in a novella if I am not mistaken. This series keeps getting great raves on a lot of romance blogs and sites. I haven't been disappointed yet with a Milan. 
You are right, Victorian is not as common, is it. I'll need to push the 1st up in my queue.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I keep meaning to start these. I already own the first 2, I think the first in a novella if I am not mistaken. This series keeps getting great raves on a lot of romance blogs and sites. I haven't been disappointed yet with a Milan.
> You are right, Victorian is not as common, is it. I'll need to push the 1st up in my queue.


The first is a novella - kinda the background of how the Brothers Sinister got started, basically. I ended up reading #1 and #2 (novel) all in the same day.

It's well worth it. She covers mental illness in a time without proper treatment, interracial relationships, what was termed "subversive feminism"...and then you have two people falling love in that context. They are quite smart books. I can't say enough good about them.


----------



## crebel

Darn it! I mentioned some KB authors in a Writer's Café thread that I found because they participate in this thread.  I left Courtney Milan out!!  The brain, sometimes it is a sieve...


----------



## Krista D. Ball

But Courtney is like a goddess amongst mere mortals


----------



## cagnes

Krista D. Ball said:


> Whew! Finished Courtney Milan's Brother Sinister series. It was sooooooooooo good. Victorian era romance isn't as common, so that was nice for a change to have everyone hopping on trains and talking about germs. Plus, I loved how they were historically accurate and grounded. Sooooo good.


Good to know! I hope to get to those eventually too.


----------



## CJArcher

Krista D. Ball said:


> The first is a novella - kinda the background of how the Brothers Sinister got started, basically. I ended up reading #1 and #2 (novel) all in the same day.
> 
> It's well worth it. She covers mental illness in a time without proper treatment, interracial relationships, what was termed "subversive feminism"...and then you have two people falling love in that context. They are quite smart books. I can't say enough good about them.


I've read the novella and first novel and highly recommend them too. I prefer the Victorian era over the Regency in my romances, not so much for the differences between eras but the books written in Victorian times seem to be more real to me, grittier. Does anyone have any other recs for Victorian-set romances?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

CJArcher said:


> I've read the novella and first novel and highly recommend them too. I prefer the Victorian era over the Regency in my romances, not so much for the differences between eras but the books written in Victorian times seem to be more real to me, grittier. Does anyone have any other recs for Victorian-set romances?


Sadly, these were the first I've read in forever that I actually, you know, READ.


----------



## CJArcher

Krista D. Ball said:


> Sadly, these were the first I've read in forever that I actually, you know, READ.


I know. I keep thinking I MUST have read some Victorian romances, but I just can't recall any right now. I'm not counting the classics by the Bronte sisters or Elizabeth Gaskell. They're not strictly romances anyway I guess.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

CJArcher said:


> I know. I keep thinking I MUST have read some Victorian romances, but I just can't recall any right now. I'm not counting the classics by the Bronte sisters or Elizabeth Gaskell. They're not strictly romances anyway I guess.


I've started some, but never got through them. I tend to be rather snotty about the history. Courtney's is close to history documents. They are amazing.


----------



## cagnes

CJArcher said:


> I've read the novella and first novel and highly recommend them too. I prefer the Victorian era over the Regency in my romances, not so much for the differences between eras but the books written in Victorian times seem to be more real to me, grittier. Does anyone have any other recs for Victorian-set romances?


I can't think offhand of any that I read either, but I am a member of this Victorian romance group & I also found this listopia list.


----------



## CJArcher

cagnes said:


> I can't think offhand of any that I read either, but I am a member of this Victorian romance group & I also found this listopia list.


Thanks. I just joined the group but it doesn't seem very active. I'll scroll through it for some suggestions.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Krista D. Ball said:


> Whew! Finished Courtney Milan's Brother Sinister series. It was sooooooooooo good. Victorian era romance isn't as common, so that was nice for a change to have everyone hopping on trains and talking about germs. Plus, I loved how they were historically accurate and grounded. Sooooo good.


Aren't Sherry Thomas's books set in the Victorian era? The main characters are constantly hopping onto trains. "Ravishing the Heiress," "Tempting the Bride," and "The Luckiest Lady in London" all come to mind. I love her books!

Wisteria


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Aren't Sherry Thomas's books set in the Victorian era? The main characters are constantly hopping onto trains. "Ravishing the Heiress," "Tempting the Bride," and "The Luckiest Lady in London" all come to mind. I love her books!
> 
> Wisteria


Are they historically based or more of the standard vaguely set in the time period?


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So I'm reading and I'm just to the part where


Spoiler



Izzy & Ransom fall in to her bed in the tower and she is breathlessly ready for....


 when my hubby strolls in the room and asks "Can you come help me in the garage while I chanage the oil?"   Seriously

This oil can't get changed fast enough for me to get back to Izzy & Ransom!!! This is such a great book!


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> So I'm reading and I'm just to the part where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy & Ransom fall in to her bed in the tower and she is breathlessly ready for....
> 
> 
> when my hubby strolls in the room and asks "Can you come help me in the garage while I chanage the oil?"   Seriously
> 
> This oil can't get changed fast enough for me to get back to Izzy & Ransom!!! This is such a great book!


So good of you to help him out. Above and beyond the call of duty if you ask me! I'm still waiting for overdrive to notify me... I've been #1 on the waiting list for it for quite a while now.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> ..............when my hubby strolls in the room and asks "Can you come help me in the garage while I chanage the oil?"   Seriously
> 
> This oil can't get changed fast enough for me to get back to Izzy & Ransom!!! This is such a great book!


   . I have no words. Was it the quickest oil change in history? 

It really was a great book. Sigh. 


Trophywife007 said:


> So good of you to help him out. Above and beyond the call of duty if you ask me! I'm still waiting for overdrive to notify me... I've been #1 on the waiting list for it for quite a while now.


I think I had caught it just at the start of the line. That line got long fast when I kept looking at it. I got lucky on that one. Others, I am still waiting on. I swear, I have been waiting on a book where only 1 was before me in line before they lost the plane. That is 5 weeks now. The library has 2 weeks check outs. . You can't renew if someone is on the wait list so what the hades.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah, do you think I'd like the book? You're good with previous recommendations/avoid at all costs for me


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Atunah, do you think I'd like the book? You're good with previous recommendations/avoid at all costs for me


I think you would like it. Its one of these fairly tale for adult type historicals. If you need a lift and just want to read something engaging that makes you smile, this is it. The heroine alone is worth it and you get a hubba hubba hero along with it. Its got romance, chivalry, a castle and a really nice story along with that. Its even got some moments of slap stick. 
Its like the low calorie version of a nice hot velvety hot chocolate. 

I haven't found any sales yet or freebies, but I wanted to post this for those interested. Scribd has a subscription service. Its 8.99 a month and you can read as much as you want. It has to be an app based device though, no e-ink, just tablets including the fire. They have a lot of historicals actually, 4500 of them. You can search and browse beforehand to see whats there. HarperCollins/Avon has lot of stuff on there, so does Sourcebooks and Kensington. Lots of Edith Layton for example, many of which are not on the overdrive libraries I belong too. Now the reason I post this is because usually they have a 30 day free trial. On mobile reads someone posted a 90 day trial offer. You do have to give your CC or paypal, but they won't charge until the 90 days are up and you can cancel anytime. I am giving it a trial run on my Fire 8.9. I wish I had a smaller tablet though, not sure if I continue with the large and heavy one.

So on this site click on the red link where it says get the 3 month free trial from more magazine.

http://www.cnet.com/news/get-three-free-months-of-unlimited-e-books-from-scribd/

Then you click claim and sign up or in. You can check the site out before and go to browse on the bottom.

Here is a direct link to check out the historical romance selections. 
http://www.scribd.com/browse/Books/Fiction/Romance/Historical

There are a total of like 24,000 romance titles all together.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I think you would like it. Its one of these fairly tale for adult type historicals. If you need a lift and just want to read something engaging that makes you smile, this is it. The heroine alone is worth it and you get a hubba hubba hero along with it. Its got romance, chivalry, a castle and a really nice story along with that. Its like the low calorie version of a nice hot velvety hot chocolate.


LOL ok


----------



## cork_dork_mom

It really was a great book. Sigh. I think I had caught it just at the start of the line. That line got long fast when I kept looking at it. I got lucky on that one. Others, I am still waiting on. I swear, I have been waiting on a book where only 1 was before me in line before they lost the plane. That is 5 weeks now. The library has 2 weeks check outs. . You can't renew if someone is on the wait list so what the hades. 
[/quote]

Here's the thing with ebooks & Overdrive ... when you check a book out on Overdrive, if you don't turn on the WiFi you can keep the book past the return date. As soon as you turn the WiFi on it will remove itself from the device. It's kind of a sneaky way around the check out time but maybe that's why you're not getting your books...?


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Here's the thing with ebooks & Overdrive ... when you check a book out on Overdrive, if you don't turn on the WiFi you can keep the book past the return date. As soon as you turn the WiFi on it will remove itself from the device. It's kind of a sneaky way around the check out time but maybe that's why you're not getting your books...?


I do that too sometimes, not turn on wifi if I haven't finished, but that doesn't affect the loan being returned as far as I know. It goes back and then it should go to the next. But now I am thinking that maybe the library hasn't purchased a new license for that book. I know some publisher only allow so many checkouts, so who knows whats up there. Maybe its stuck in the system. Eventually I am sure I'll get it, hopefully.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

When a library buys an ebook on Overdrive it's just like buying a hard copy - a library buys a certain number of licenses. So if my library buys one ebook license on Overdrive for "Outlander" then only one person can download it. And until it's "released" from that device, it's not available to download to another device. 

After 26 ebook downloads the library has to buy a hard copy. Which makes absolutely no sense because if the library wanted a hard copy they would've bought one to begin with. But that's a publisher thing.


----------



## crebel

Anyone familiar with this series or author? It was recommended to me today and I bought this one to try. Each book in the series is on sale for .99 - I don't know if that is really a sale or the regular price, but the story line sounds a little different and worth a try.


----------



## readingril

I think I shall make that my Prime lend for next month! Thanks!

I always thought I wasn't a fan of historical romance. Sarah MacLean was the first to prove me wrong, but Lisa Kleypas is in the midst of convincing me (although I'm currently entranced with her contemporary Travis clan). I wonder who'll convince me next? LOL


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

crebel - If you start The Trials of Artemis soon, would you report back here? One of the reviews says, "Its not chock full of sex or initimate scenes but is rather a romantic story about two people falling in love foibles and all," which would appeal to me. Another calls it "a classic bodice ripper," which would not. (Do you think these people read the same book?) I sample everything, but it seems most books fall apart after that first 10%. I know it's only $.99, but I don't want to start one more DNF. I don't like books that would turn into short stories with the sex scenes taken out and I'm a stick in the mud - plain vanilla only.

P.S. Is it okay if I post here? There was a thread in "Let's Talk Kindle" where several participants said how much they dislike it when authors post there, how they hate the sig lines because it's all just marketing and spam, etc. After that I decided to stick to the Writers' Cafe, but obviously I'm already wavering. However, I will stay away if anyone here feels like that.


----------



## Trophywife007

I like your descriptor "plain vanilla" as opposed to those who describe some romances as "clean."  They make it sound as if sex is "dirty."

I don't mind authors who post with their books in their signature line.  I can pay attention or ignore, as I choose... and you certainly should be able to post wherever you like.  Most authors are pretty careful about following the rules here.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Anyone familiar with this series or author? It was recommended to me today and I bought this one to try. Each book in the series is on sale for .99 - I don't know if that is really a sale or the regular price, but the story line sounds a little different and worth a try.


I tried the first one several months ago and wasn't able to bring myself to finish it. And I almost never quit a book until the end, no matter what! Just didn't like the author's writing style--the dialogue was awkward and there were lots of grammatical errors. I purchased the book with high hopes too because the reviews were so good. But that was just my experience--I could have been having an off sort of week, maybe you will like it. I'd wait and see before purchasing any of the others in the series though.

Wisteria


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> crebel - If you start The Trials of Artemis soon, would you report back here? One of the reviews says, "Its not chock full of sex or initimate scenes but is rather a romantic story about two people falling in love foibles and all," which would appeal to me. Another calls it "a classic bodice ripper," which would not. (Do you think these people read the same book?) I sample everything, but it seems most books fall apart after that first 10%. I know it's only $.99, but I don't want to start one more DNF. I don't like books that would turn into short stories with the sex scenes taken out and I'm a stick in the mud - plain vanilla only.
> 
> P.S. Is it okay if I post here? There was a thread in "Let's Talk Kindle" where several participants said how much they dislike it when authors post there, how they hate the sig lines because it's all just marketing and spam, etc. After that I decided to stick to the Writers' Cafe, but obviously I'm already wavering. However, I will stay away if anyone here feels like that.


Ellen -- it is MORE than OKAY to post here . . . you are WELCOME to post anywhere on KB. Your signature is allowed and VALUED by most members of kboards. People who 'hate the sig lines' may turn signatures off. As long as you are not promoting your own work, you may post as you choose. I would encourage you to post here and if anyone gives you any nastiness or makes you feel unwelcome, please let Betsy, Geoffrey or I know and we will counsel them on kboards friendliness.


----------



## crebel

Welcome to the HR thread, ellenoc!  We like anyone who likes to talk about historical romances and if you wander through some of the back pages, there are multiple authors who post regularly here - Tess St. John started this now 132-page thread!

I will let you all know what I think about The Trials of Artemis when I get to it, I'll probably start it next since there has been some discussion now (rather than in 6 months when it would come up naturally in my TBR pile). Wisteria, I did only buy the first one until I see how I like it.  I will note for Ellen that the impression I had from some of the reviews is that there are some pretty "steamy" scenes and am not expecting what I would consider a "vanilla" romance.  Perceptions sure can vary about what constitutes steamy or hot versus vanilla or sweet, can't they (but I like to think I'm a pretty good judge of heat levels)?


----------



## worktolive

I think I'll pass on this one - the description sounded like something I would love (give me a bluestocking spinster over a blushing 18 YO anytime!) but I downloaded the sample last night and couldn't finish it. I'm very picky about grammar and writing style, and my main way of weeding out books is to read the sample. If it doesn't grab me, or I don't like the writer's style, I never buy the book, no matter how good the description and/or reviews are. Of course, everyone likes different things, so YMMV.  

Ellen, please join in! As long as you like historical romance (and buns of steel in buff trousers  ), you are welcome here. I don't mind authors' books in the signature line at all, and have in fact clicked on them many times.


----------



## Atunah

I am with the others Ellen. I love talking about HR with other readers, period. I haven't had any issues with signatures. So please, keep posting. 

I finally finished 

It was one of the Scribd subscription books I read. It was great. I loved it. It just had such a pleasant tone to it. Some of the scenes were like some play, hilarious. I'll be reading the 2nd in that series.

I keep seeing the Sue London books around, but have never checked them out. I think I keep seeing them as they keep popping up in price reduction searches like on ereaderiq.

Its really hard though to go by reviewers comments about the steam in novels. I have heard some call bodice rippers anything that has any kind of sensual sex in it and is HR. We all know that bodice rippers were a specific sub-sub genre of HR back in the day. They aren't written anymore as far as I can tell. I don't know what Bertrice Small writes these days. But if someone uses that term on a modern HR, I can't really take it serious.

I am one of the worst to talk about steam levels in my reading. I don't make any notes usually and I read about anything. I can maybe say if something is hot hot hot, but even then, it might not mean it was all wham bam. It might have just had steaming sensuality. So, I am pretty useless to comment on those things. I can tell though if I got the door slammed in my face at important moments, that I do remember. . I haven't read another Lynn Kurland yet for that reason. And its not that I didn't like the one I did read, but it still bugged that there was no pay off at all. Nada. It felt like someone ripped pages out of the book to me.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah, I also loved "The Duke's Tattoo." The second in the series--"The Baron's Betrothal"-- is also great! I've been anxiously waiting for the next to come out. Miranda Davis seems to be writing about one book a year. I know that is probably relatively fast for writing an entire book but it seems to take forever. I like these characters and want to know what happy endings the rest will find.

Wisteria


----------



## cagnes

ellenoc said:


> P.S. Is it okay if I post here? There was a thread in "Let's Talk Kindle" where several participants said how much they dislike it when authors post there, how they hate the sig lines because it's all just marketing and spam, etc. After that I decided to stick to the Writers' Cafe, but obviously I'm already wavering. However, I will stay away if anyone here feels like that.


Absolutely! I wish more authors would interact with us readers! I personally enjoy looking at the books in the sig lines & have made a few purchases from them. 
As long as the tou's are followed & the author isn't blatantly trying to advertise their books, I have no problems with it. 

Recently read Julia Quinn's "Splend Series" & really enjoyed it! Best of all, I was able to borrow all of them from overdrive! Love, love Julia Quinn!

  

 Book 3.5.... the novella "A Tale of Two Sisters" is in this anthology.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Recently read Julia Quinn's "Splend Series" & really enjoyed it! Best of all, I was able to borrow all of them from overdrive! Love, love Julia Quinn!
> 
> 
> 
> Book 3.5.... the novella "A Tale of Two Sisters" is in this anthology.


Thanks for finding those, Cagnes. I'd seen "Splendid" on Overdrive and picked it up but I hadn't looked up the series. More books for the waiting list!


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I finally finished


I've just started this one. After seeing you all talking about it on here a while back I had to give it a try. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

This is one of those books that the cover does NOT to the story justice. This one would be a perfect candidate for


Spoiler



a "buns of the month" cover


.

Speaking of buns... sure haven't seen any here lately


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that cover is not really very good and its doing the book a disservice. I gave it a 5 star, since I enjoyed it a lot, but I would have never looked closely at it outside of this thread. To me this is one of those gems found in SP books.

No haz no buns sadly either. 

I am reading some Edith Layton currently. No buns in sight on those either. I read The Cad, a 3 star for me and now I am reading the 2nd in that series, The Choice.



Wisteria Clematis said:


> Atunah, I also loved "The Duke's Tattoo." The second in the series--"The Baron's Betrothal"-- is also great! I've been anxiously waiting for the next to come out. Miranda Davis seems to be writing about one book a year. I know that is probably relatively fast for writing an entire book but it seems to take forever. I like these characters and want to know what happy endings the rest will find.
> 
> Wisteria


I'll attack the 2nd one soon. I hope I like it as much as the first. I don't mind 1 book a year if they are of this caliber. Although if it takes this long, surely there is time for some better covers.


----------



## worktolive

cork_dork_mom said:


> Speaking of buns... sure haven't seen any here lately


Saw a great one a few weeks ago but I was so busy I didn't have a chance to post it and now I can't find it. 

I'll try to take another look if I have some time. Definitely suffering from buns withdrawal.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just started Karen Ranney's newest book and it is very different. Set in Edinburgh, Scotland during the period of time when women suffragettes were campaigning to get the vote. Rather feisty heroine (who runs her family's newspaper but pretends her brother is really in charge because it is not an acceptable job for a woman) is attacked by a mob of angry chauvinists when she speaks at a women's rally. Hero is the highest elected official in Edinburgh, also tall dark and handsome and looks great in a kilt!

Really enjoying it so far and intrigued by all the insights into the early women's movement in Scotland. This may be a keeper.

Wisteria


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just started Karen Ranney's newest book and it is very different. Set in Edinburgh, Scotland during the period of time when women suffragettes were campaigning to get the vote. Rather feisty heroine (who runs her family's newspaper but pretends her brother is really in charge because it is not an acceptable job for a woman) is attacked by a mob of angry chauvinists when she speaks at a women's rally. Hero is the highest elected official in Edinburgh, also tall dark and handsome and looks great in a kilt!
> 
> Really enjoying it so far and intrigued by all the insights into the early women's movement in Scotland. This may be a keeper.
> 
> Wisteria


I have this on library wait list. I loved the first in this series too. Something about Ranney I always like, she does different really well and emotion.


----------



## Atunah

I just had to share this blog link. I found this through huffington post where they were telling the story of Australians that wanted to buy a renovated farmhouse in France and couldn't find anything and somehow they drove up to this Chateau and fell in love and are now renovating it. It is in bad shape and looking at the pictures somehow makes me emotional. I imagine who lived there, how did they do during the turbulent times in France. Many pictures on the site. The setting is magical. This is the blog of the people that are doing the renovating and have purchased it

http://www.chateaugudanes.com/

here is the link to the story on huffington where i found it
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/26/abandoned-french-chateau_n_5208202.html

So much history. I imagine the dresses the women wore while walking in the rooms. While standing at the windows looking out into the hills.

eat: adding some more stuff
So this chateau as its today was build in the teens of 1700's, but it was built around older parts which get first mentions in 1166

http://www.histariege.com/chateau_verdun.htm
translate this with google, gets the gist of the history. They found old towers inside the chateau from those old days. It was chateau verdun at the time as far as I can read that stuff.

I find it interesting that when it went from Verdun to Gudanes, it was under Baroness hold. It just seems to grand for a Baron. But then on the other hand, look at some of the higher ranked owners stuff still around today in France. Unbelievable grandness.

I'll also add the facebook page of the current owners of the chateau, they update more often. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chateau-de-Gudanes/207732922690585

These are the bits that are so intruiging to me



> End of 17th: Baroness Gudanes, Marie Antoinette Miglos, wife of Jerome de Sales, is found, a widow, Spain (in 1669) and became a spy for the benefit of Louis XIV (see Legrelle: "The French diplomacy and Spanish Succession ")


There is a book in there, heck, there are several HR novels in there.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> These are the bits that are so intriguing to me
> 
> There is a book in there, heck, there are several HR novels in there.


I think YOU should be the one to write that novel, Atunah. Seriously! You've read tons and tons of historical romances and know what works and what doesn't. And we'll be your support group: give you feedback, edit drafts for typos, and post glowing reviews on Amazon.

Thanks for sharing the links. It really does make one start to imagine.....

Wisteria


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I think YOU should be the one to write that novel, Atunah. Seriously! You've read tons and tons of historical romances and know what works and what doesn't. And we'll be your support group: give you feedback, edit drafts for typos, and post glowing reviews on Amazon.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the links. It really does make one start to imagine.....
> 
> Wisteria


I have some talents, I think. But writing ain't one of those. .

But now I am on the look for more HR set in France, in those crazy times. I think that is why I loved the Angelique series so much, incredibly detailed historical thingies and the settings from the court to the french country side. Not romance though in the sense, more like historical saga. I know Joanna Bourne writes in those times, but I read one of those and didn't totally love it.

I have read some older stuff where the french revolution is part of the story and they bring that story to England for example. I love those. Which sounds really morbid considering the horrible things that were happening then.

I still can't stop looking at all the pics from their facebook page. There are so many and I feel like I am there. If walls and plaster chunks could talk......


----------



## CJArcher

I'm going to buy an Anne Stuart today. They seem to be 99c at Amazon, although I'm not sure if they're always this price. Does anyone have a recommendation for their fave Anne Stuart? Or one they think makes a great introduction to her writing?


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I'm going to buy an Anne Stuart today. They seem to be 99c at Amazon, although I'm not sure if they're always this price. Does anyone have a recommendation for their fave Anne Stuart? Or one they think makes a great introduction to her writing?


A rose at Midnight or To Love a Dark Lord. Both were 5 stars for me. There are others I haven't read yet.

I have seen some of her books on sale here and there, but I haven't seen so many of them at 99 cents.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah, did you ever read that Celeste Bradley book I recommended?


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> A rose at Midnight or To Love a Dark Lord. Both were 5 stars for me. There are others I haven't read yet.
> 
> I have seen some of her books on sale here and there, but I haven't seen so many of them at 99 cents.


Thanks Atunah. I got A Rose At Midnight. I'm not a big fan of kidnap stories, so I'll see how it goes. To Love A Dark Lord doesn't appear to be available as e. I also downloaded The High Sheriff of Huntingdon, a novella. I'll tuck into them after I finish The Duke's Tattoo (which I'm absolutely loving!)


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> Atunah, did you ever read that Celeste Bradley book I recommended?


Refresh my memories on the title. I think I only read 4 by Bradley and I don't think you were talking about those. I read Fallen, When she said I do, Desperately seeking a duke, The duke next door. 
The last one i read was When she said i do where I had my crazy step by step review while on heavy pain killers. Snakes have no ears indeed. 

If I sound wonky again tonight its because I had to use wine tonight as a pain killer as I don't have any of the good stuff anymore. Advil just don't cut it anymore. I probably should watch tonight what threads to post too. 
Anyone dissing romance again somewhere around?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> Refresh my memories on the title.




I just think you'd love the lamp oil scene. I was OMGZ UNSANITARY PEOPLE UNSANITARY! lol


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I just think you'd love the lamp oil scene. I was OMGZ UNSANITARY PEOPLE UNSANITARY! lol


Ah yes, now I remember. I moved the first in that series up in my queue. This is the 2nd and I cannot under thread of bodily harm read series out of order.

Got me curious about the lamp oil. In one of hers I read there is some fine play with pearls. Bradley seems to like the sex play. But oil?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Not just oil. LAMP oil. FROM THE LAMP.


----------



## Atunah

Gonna have to read soon...... I am scared.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

The first book of the series is rather cute. It's worth reading out of fun. This second one is...um...unique. The third one is the most boring book I've ever read. And I've read Dickens. Then the 4th one is...um...unique, but oddly lovable.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I might need to re-read them again. Because, ya know, I don't really remember a whole lot. Just how much I was laughing and shouting PUT IT DOWN WOMAN. lol


----------



## Atunah

I wish they were at the library, cause they cost more than I am willing to pay at the moment. So I am putting them on watchlist for now, the 1st and the 2nd. They are still 7.59 in the kindle store. 

I have made the decision to not buy anything for a while but the essentials. I have already way to many books I own I need to read and money is getting tight. Maybe they'll go on sale at some point.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I got mine from the library in print; maybe they might pop up for you, too.


----------



## crebel

Lamp oil - from the LAMP? OMG.  Pretty sure this one is in my tbr pile somewhere, will have to move it up...


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I got mine from the library in print; maybe they might pop up for you, too.


Yeah, my local library doesn't have any paper versions either. I might request them. They are usually good about that.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

crebel said:


> Lamp oil - from the LAMP? OMG. Pretty sure this one is in my tbr pile somewhere, will have to move it up...


Don't pay for it. The other two I mentioned are worth paying for. This one...not so much. but you still need to read it


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> But now I am on the look for more HR set in France, in those crazy times. I think that is why I loved the Angelique series so much, incredibly detailed historical thingies and the settings from the court to the french country side. Not romance though in the sense, more like historical saga. I know Joanna Bourne writes in those times, but I read one of those and didn't totally love it.
> 
> I have read some older stuff where the french revolution is part of the story and they bring that story to England for example. I love those. Which sounds really morbid considering the horrible things that were happening then.


Have you tried Lauren Willig's Pink Carnation series? I just picked up the first two for $1 each at a library sale. I think the first one goes back and forth between a past and present story, but then after that, they all appear to be stories based on the adventures of various people spying on France during the Napoleonic Wars. I think they are not romances per se, but have strong romantic elements.



Also, I can't remember if you've read The Lymond Chronicles by Dorothy Dunnett - not a romance series, but fantastic historical fiction set in 16th century Scotland and Europe. Francis Crawford is my favorite book boyfriend ever.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> Have you tried Lauren Willig's Pink Carnation series? I just picked up the first two for $1 each at a library sale. I think the first one goes back and forth between a past and present story, but then after that, they all appear to be stories based on the adventures of various people spying on France during the Napoleonic Wars. I think they are not romances per se, but have strong romantic elements.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't remember if you've read The Lymond Chronicles by Dorothy Dunnett - not a romance series, but fantastic historical fiction set in 16th century Scotland and Europe. Francis Crawford is my favorite book boyfriend ever.


I've read the 1st Pink Carnation series. It was an OK read for me and I never picked up the 2nd.

You've hit on my favourite series of all time with Lymond. LOVE it! It's definitely not a romance but still contains one of the best (if not THE best) romances I've ever read. He's also my favourite book boyfriend too. Hope it's ok to share


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for those. I guess I have to check out Francis.  

I love historical mysteries. 

Just realized I have the first in the Lymond on the library wishlist. Moving it to checkout. I'll take a look at the Willig one too. 

eat: can't find the Willig at the library. Lately I am having problems finding stuff for lending.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Krista D. Ball said:


> Is this worth $7.59? It sounds good but up near near the top of my comfort price zone... and of course if it IS good then I'll "have"  to buy the whole series


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I got it from the library. The others in the series are better (#1 and #4 I enjoyed and giggled at, even if they were so horribly over-the-top). This one...ya know, you should read it for the Regency sex toys and the lamp oil (dear god), but I do recommend library if at all possible. 

We were talking about it on Twitter and someone said it might have been sperm oil, as opposed to kerosene. And then we couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I really have a problem  

I bought all four in the Royal Four series...

I start to get twitchy when I think I might run out of books. Never mind that I have 80+ in my TBR collection and I just checked out 5 from Overdrive yesterday


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Oh heavens! Well, erm, enjoy the sperm oil


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Sperm oil is right up there with the Duke's Tattoo! I can imagine but I'm sure my imagination doesn't come CLOSE to what the author has in store... hehehehe


----------



## crebel

Krista D. Ball said:


> I just think you'd love the lamp oil scene. I was OMGZ UNSANITARY PEOPLE UNSANITARY! lol


I had to go back and look. Yes, this is the book you MADE me buy after talking about the lamp oil and regency sex toys in the "When should the sex start" thread in the Writer's Café. April 09, 2014 - the date I spent money on HR porn because of Krista!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Sorry not sorry


----------



## crebel

Krista D. Ball said:


> Sorry not sorry


I'm not sorry either. It is over-the-top entertaining. You should read the Duke's Tattoo for a good read with an over-the-top premise.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Oh, I've already put a hold on it


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> I will let you all know what I think about The Trials of Artemis when I get to it, I'll probably start it next since there has been some discussion now (rather than in 6 months when it would come up naturally in my TBR pile). Wisteria, I did only buy the first one until I see how I like it. I will note for Ellen that the impression I had from some of the reviews is that there are some pretty "steamy" scenes and am not expecting what I would consider a "vanilla" romance. Perceptions sure can vary about what constitutes steamy or hot versus vanilla or sweet, can't they (but I like to think I'm a pretty good judge of heat levels)?


I've never quoted myself before to start a post - weird!

I read Trials of Artemis yesterday and I enjoyed it. I will get the 2nd book in the series because I do want to read the Duke's story.

I will say if I had read the Look Inside or sampled, I probably would not have purchased the book. Unlike many books where I would say the opposite is true, the first 10% of Trials did not seem, to me, to be well edited. After I got past that first 10% the rest of the story read well (Although when specifically addressing a Duke, isn't "your Grace" supposed to be capitalized? It was not throughout the book).

I would not call the book "steamy". There were marital sex scenes (the first almost halfway through the book) that were not closed door, but I did not think they were overly descriptive or gratuitous. Medium heat would be my rating. I liked the bluestocking heroine, Jack. There was an interesting debate between the Earl (H) and the Duke (H in the next book) on opposite sides of the laws being debated in the House of Lords at the time.

Using Amazon ratings, I would give this book 3 stars - I liked it. I want to read the rest of the series. It wouldn't go on my keeper shelf. Hope my thoughts help!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks for reporting back, crebel. I don't need sweet, although I have no problem with it. When I say plain vanilla I don't mean closed door, but hmm, old fashioned? ordinary? For instance if I hit the slightest trace of coercion or bondage, that book is gone.


----------



## crebel

ellenoc said:


> Thanks for reporting back, crebel. I don't need sweet, although I have no problem with it. When I say plain vanilla I don't mean closed door, but hmm, old fashioned? ordinary? For instance if I hit the slightest trace of coercion or bondage, that book is gone.


Ordinary would be a good description, Ellen. No coercion, bondage, toys, just love-making between a married couple.


----------



## Tess St John

Wow, I just busted my budget catching up on this thread!!! 

I've missed you gals...hope everyone is doing well. This winter was not my best , and I am ready for summer! And to read...well, or let my kindle read to me! 

I'm starting  next. It's a sweet romance...I need a little sweet in my life!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Wow, I just busted my budget catching up on this thread!!!
> 
> I've missed you gals...hope everyone is doing well. This winter was not my best , and I am ready for summer! And to read...well, or let my kindle read to me!
> 
> I'm starting  next. It's a sweet romance...I need a little sweet in my life!!


Missed you Tess 

I can give you some of my summer here, its arrived. Its already sticky around these parts. Humidity I guess. Hope you enjoy your book. Do you use the female or male voice to read to you. I always liked the male one better on my K3, but my fire HD only has the female now.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I found a copy of The Duke's Tattoo at the used bookstore. *deep breath*


----------



## crebel

Krista D. Ball said:


> I found a copy of The Duke's Tattoo at the used bookstore. *deep breath*


Bwahahahaha - enjoy!

Nice to hear from you, Tess. I hope the summer treats you better than the extra-long winter did.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'll try to read it next month (a few books coming out this month that I want to read first). Is this a fine wine book, or will I need hard liquor to get through it?


----------



## crebel

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'll try to read it next month (a few books coming out this month that I want to read first). Is this a fine wine book, or will I need hard liquor to get through it?


A little Uisge beatha would not be amiss...


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Oh dear


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> Missed you Tess
> 
> I can give you some of my summer here, its arrived. Its already sticky around these parts. Humidity I guess. Hope you enjoy your book. Do you use the female or male voice to read to you. I always liked the male one better on my K3, but my fire HD only has the female now.


I have the old kindle and I love the male voice. Microsoft Anna is the only voice I have for text to speech on my computer and I hate her!!!!! I'm ready to get a new computer, because I know the new ones have a good guy voice!!

Thanks to everyone for the kind remarks!!! I'm glad to be back, although I'm going to be poor for a while catching up on books!!!


----------



## cagnes

Krista D. Ball said:


> I found a copy of The Duke's Tattoo at the used bookstore. *deep breath*


Great find!


----------



## cagnes

Free today. Not a whole lot of romance, but a really good historical mystery series.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Free today. Not a whole lot of romance, but a really good historical mystery series.


Thanks for the recommendation. I have picked it up and will give it a try!


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Free today. Not a whole lot of romance, but a really good historical mystery series.


Thanks! I'll give it a go.


----------



## cagnes

You're welcome! Captain Lacey is one series that I'm current on, read all 8 books & enjoyed them. I see that I rated the 1st book the lowest (3 stars), but rated all the other novels 4 stars.


----------



## Tess St John

Cagnes, I see you just read ...I loved that book. Loved Lisa and Julia's stories!!


----------



## cagnes

Tess St John said:


> Cagnes, I see you just read ...I loved that book. Loved Lisa and Julia's stories!!


Yes, those 2 stories were great. loved them! I also enjoyed the Kinley MacGregor (aka: Sherrilyn Kenyon) story, it got me interested in her Brotherhood/MacAllister series... which I'm currently working my way through.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'm a fan of the Captain Lacey books too. And of the Sebastian St. Cyr series by C. S. Harris.

Another along these lines (not romance by more romantic historical mystery) are the Julian Kestrel books by Kate Ross. There are only four of them, and I read somewhere the author died so there won't be more, but I enjoyed them and would have read more if they were available.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I'm a fan of the Captain Lacey books too. And of the Sebastian St. Cyr series by C. S. Harris.
> 
> Another along these lines (not romance by more romantic historical mystery) are the Julian Kestrel books by Kate Ross. There are only four of them, and I read somewhere the author died so there won't be more, but I enjoyed them and would have read more if they were available.


Love love St. Cyr. Its another one of those series I am trying to read slowly to not run out. I need to start Captain Lacey. I'll check out Kestrel. I am always looking for good historical mystery.

I have some freebies.

Didn't we talk about this author recently? Sue London? I could swear. The first is free now


And there is a Anita Mills free. Published first in 1994. Seems to be a 3rd in the Rakes series


----------



## worktolive

I didn't like the writing in the sample for the Sue London book so I didn't buy it, but I think someone who read it said it got better after the first 10%. For a price of FREE, I'm willing to take a chance. Thanks for posting it.

The Anita Mills book sounds good, but one of the recent reviews said the Kindle version was full of typos. I hate that. Since it's free, maybe I'll download it anyway, but I won't get very far into it if that's the case. How long does it take to proofread the darned book? If the author is horrible at spelling, I'm sure they can find someone they know who will take a quick pass through it. Uploading a file with numerous spelling errors just shows that they don't care, and if they don't care, why should I waste my time reading their book? Okay, sorry, had to get that off my chest, rant off.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Love love St. Cyr. Its another one of those series I am trying to read slowly to not run out. I need to start Captain Lacey. I'll check out Kestrel. I am always looking for good historical mystery.
> 
> I have some freebies.
> 
> Didn't we talk about this author recently? Sue London? I could swear. The first is free now


Yep, I posted Trials of Artemis back on page 131 when it was .99 and there was a bit of discussion. I read and reported back on it near the end of page 132. I would recommend picking it up while it is free.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, I knew I had heard that name Sue London before. Just couldn't remember what it was we talked about. 

I checked the look inside real quick on that Anita Mills, but didn't notice anything obvious. Of course that look inside isn't always the same that appears on the kindles. 
Since its been published before, I wonder if there was some scanning done by Diversion books for some of hers? I own a couple, but haven't gotten around reading them yet. I would hope that those books were edited when they were first published way back when. 

I agree though on how annoying spell errors and just all around editing messes are. It peeves me off to no end. I read a book once, a contempo romance, or NA and it was recommended all over, had fantastic reviews, so I didn't delve much deeper than that. Bought it and read it. It was one of the most disgusting cases of "I don't give a crap about readers" I have ever seen. I was so livid I left a long and scathing review on goodreads. Well it was long for my standards. 
That author was then picked up by a publishing house and they re-released that book and the rest of the series. I even read the whole thing. Why? I have no clue.  
Sad thing is, the story could have been a 4 or even a 5 star for me. But reading the author note at the end where what I read was apparently the "edited" version left me stunned. I tried to imagine what the version before mine looked like.  . The author was proud for finally editing her book. If that was editing, my name is Jennifer Anniston. I am still steaming to this day. I don't usually get this mad, but that author note really peeved me off. 

After that I read some more reviews as they come in and many of the 5 stars even commented on the errors. They said that one should just overlook that if the story is good.  . Cuse me? Hell no. 

So yeah, there is no excuse for such things and it would be especially inexcusable in a book that has already been published before and gone through the editing by a publishing house. Not that I give any slack to self publishers. I expect the same. Respect thy readers. 


eta: crebel snuck in while I was writing my rant.  . I'll go back to see what you wrote. I did get it. I can always delete stuff back out of archive if I need too.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Oops, just a warning. Talking about it here made me reread the Julian Kestrel books - they're historical mysteries, not romances at all.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Oops, just a warning. Talking about it here made me reread the Julian Kestrel books - they're historical mysteries, not romances at all.


That is fine, I love historical mysteries too. As long as I know what it is beforehand. Reminds me that I need to read another St. Cyr novel soon.


----------



## Atunah

I need to find a really sighworthy book tonight, sighworthy hero and all that. I have had the day from hell. 

Someone hacked into my walmart account and ordered prepaid phones and phone cards. I have been trying all day to get walmart to respond and cancel the orders. I can't cancel them for some reason there was no cancel button. They emailed the phone card to some web account belonging to someone in china. I did of course call my CC company and now they have to send a new card, new number and all that. Just in the middle of some other pending charges. 
That darn phone is still in processing at walmart and it took them all day to respond. You can't call them. They don't know if they can cancel and prevent it from being send out. 

I already started the day with a headache and as I mentioned before, I have a horrible phone phobia so making the calls to my CC company was a nightmare. Everything is still pending, the charges on my card and the processing in the Walmart account. They said they blocked my account, walmart that is, but who knows. 

I don't want to deal with the phone being mailed to me. I have no walmart near me and I don't know how to prevent it from me accepting. They said something in the email about intercepting. I am too stressed out now though to figure this out. 

So I need something nice and sighworty to get me off this ledge.


----------



## CJArcher

Holy moly, Atunah!! You've had a shocker of a day! I hope it all gets sorted out soon and you find a book that helps take your mind off it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> Oops, just a warning. Talking about it here made me reread the Julian Kestrel books - they're historical mysteries, not romances at all.


You know, every time I wander past this thread, I think, "why don't I just skip this thread -- I don't really do romances?"

And this is the reason why: sounds right up my alley.  Thanks!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> *You know, every time I wander past this thread, I think, "why don't I just skip this thread -- I don't really do romances?" *
> 
> And this is the reason why: sounds right up my alley.  Thanks!


We just figure you're keeping an eye on us in case we start stressing the filters again like we did with the many-pages long "buns" covers discussion...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> We just figure you're keeping an eye on us in case we start stressing the filters again like we did with the many-pages long "buns" covers discussion...


Well . . . . . there _is_ that!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

ellenoc said:


> Oops, just a warning. Talking about it here made me reread the Julian Kestrel books - they're historical mysteries, not romances at all.


I saved a preview - will check it out later when I'm in the mood for a mystery!


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah...how horrible!!!! Hope you've been able to get all that fixed now!!! I haven't read anything sighworthy in a while, though...so I can't help! Sorry.

Ann, we know you're checking on us, but see there...we're not all about the buns, or the abs, or the romance, or the...


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Atunah...how horrible!!!! Hope you've been able to get all that fixed now!!! I haven't read anything sighworthy in a while, though...so I can't help! Sorry.
> 
> Ann, we know you're checking on us, but see there...we're not all about the buns, or the abs, or the romance, or the...


I am still trying to get one of the phones to stop from shipping to me. Its on the way. I guess I'll just have to decline delivery. That is if fedex even needs a signature, if not that I have no clue what do with the darn thing. I have no fedex place near me. At least my credit card took all the pending off so I am not out of any money. But I don't want to deal with the shipping issue. Its stressing me out.

I couldn't even concentrate on reading much so I played some hidden object games on my fire. 

I started 

which fits the feel good I need. I loved the first in the series. Kind of like downtrotten girls find cinderella style love. So far its really good.

Anne Gracie usually always hits the spot for me.

Still a severe lack of buns in HR land though. Its all dresses now it seems. Where are my heroes.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished  and I really liked it. The jumping around at the beginning to establish the back story was kinda confusing (but then again, I'm easily confused ) but once the story got going it was goooooood. I'd give it a two thumbs up.


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just finished  and I really liked it. The jumping around at the beginning to establish the back story was kinda confusing (but then again, I'm easily confused ) but once the story got going it was goooooood. I'd give it a two thumbs up.


It's available on my Overdrive. Woo hoo! Thanks, C D M.


----------



## Atunah

I just started


1780, Charleston and the local beauty just engaged to a pasty british soldier just got abducted by a dashing pirate. That will hit the spot. 

They just don't write them like this anymore.

eat: Oh this is going to be a good one. I am already smiling and laughing. Her reactions at some things are funny. . I am only 16% in and I could already quote some funny sections, but I won't. Because they are funnier when reading yourself. I am actually reading this on my large Fire HD. Its part of the Scribd subscription I have. It wasn't available at the overdrive library, at least not on mine. 
I need a smaller lighter tablet.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I just started
> 
> 
> 1780, Charleston and the local beauty just engaged to a pasty british soldier just got abducted by a dashing pirate. That will hit the spot.
> 
> They just don't write them like this anymore.


Gotta love a good pirate romance... just added it to my tbr pile! I just started , book #3 in her Brotherhood/MacAllister series. I love Sherrilyn Kenyon's paranormal Dark Hunter's series & was please to discover that her historical "Kinley MacGregor" books are just as good! Well, at least what I've read so far.


----------



## Atunah

I stopped reading the Dark Hunter at some point. I got so confused trying to figure out the reading order that I just gave up.  . There are series within series, intertwined and then all the short stuff in between and I hate reading shorts. Just too much work trying to figure that one out. I don't want to miss story by only reading full books and I don't want to read the shorts. I didn't make it far in the series for that reason. 

When I need a flow chart to figure stuff out I am out. 

But this historical by her really works for me. Its been a while I read the previous ones in the series so I don't remember anything. But I do know I liked them.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I stopped reading the Dark Hunter at some point. I got so confused trying to figure out the reading order that I just gave up. . There are series within series, intertwined and then all the short stuff in between and I hate reading shorts. Just too much work trying to figure that one out. I don't want to miss story by only reading full books and I don't want to read the shorts. I didn't make it far in the series for that reason.
> 
> When I need a flow chart to figure stuff out I am out.
> 
> But this historical by her really works for me. Its been a while I read the previous ones in the series so I don't remember anything. But I do know I liked them.


Yeah, it was very confusing! I compared the series order from goodreads, fantastic fiction & SK's website & sort of figured out my own order, since all the lists varied. I've read all of the novels & a few of the short stories, so at this point it's pretty easy... I just read them as they're published.

I haven't started with the Chronicles of Nick series though, which is an another off-shoot.


----------



## worktolive

I know people have noticed a distinct lack of buns lately, so, for your viewing pleasure (and on sale for $2.99 should you feel the urge to one-click...)


----------



## cagnes

These Cheryl Holt titles are on sale today for .99.

      

A few of her contemporary romances are .99 as well... Kindle Store : "Cheryl Holt"


----------



## Tess St John

I have never read Kenyon (except the one short story written as MacGregor that was with Kleypas and Quinn--"Where's My Hero"), but she certainly has a huge following. I worked a literary signing she was at once...she was dressed in Victorian clothing and had the longest line of fans, and she stayed at her table long after the other authors had left. You could really tell she loved her fans and her fans loved her. Even after they got their books signed they stood around and watched her with other fans...answering questions about her characters!!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

We spent the past Memorial Day weekend at the race track (hubby drag races) so I got LOTS of reading in 

finished The Chattan Curse trilogy. It was pretty good. Fluffy but quick delightful read.

#1 

#2 

#3


----------



## alawston

This thread is the reason my Mum should be on the Internet.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Cheryl Holt.  Thanks for posting about the 99 cents sale!

Miriam Minger


----------



## cagnes

Miriam Minger said:


> Love Cheryl Holt. Thanks for posting about the 99 cents sale!
> 
> Miriam Minger


You're welcome!  Good to know, I haven't read any Cheryl Holt yet, hope to give her books a try soon.


----------



## Atunah

I just finished


Wow. I don't really know what to say about this one. The cover is deceiving. This is unlike any Carla Kelly I read. Well, unlike as far as some of the subject matter goes, not unlike as far as the characterization goes. Its a 5 star for me, but beware. It starts out with wit, but you know right away there will be some dark stuff. I am still digesting a lot about this one. Its like peeling away layers of onions and finding some ugly, dark and loving stuff.
I give up, I just can't describe this one. Don't read it alone in the dark, is all I am saying.


----------



## MLKatz

I know it is not a book, but did anybody see the movie, Belle? I did like it because the story became a historical Romance - like a Jane Austen book. However, it wasn't historically accurate. If anybody saw the movie, what did you think? Specifically, did you like it and how did you feel about the fact that it deviated from history so much.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I got the Royal Four series but when I read a review of the first book there was a disclaimer that said the Liar's Club series needed to be read first - lots of characters carry over...

Has anyone read any or all of these?


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:
 

> I got the Royal Four series but when I read a review of the first book there was a disclaimer that said the Liar's Club series needed to be read first - lots of characters carry over...
> 
> Has anyone read any or all of these?


I haven't read any of them, but I read those reviews too, so I'll be starting with the Liar's club to satisfy my slight OCD. 
I am really not a fan of all this connecting. When there is such a backlist, it causes me not to be able to read books that might have been recommended because I now have to not only read the current series in order, but also to check to make sure the previous series aren't somehow linked. At some point it causes me to read an authors books by year they were published and then I'll get to the recommended book maybe when I'am 95 

Unless of course the published order is not the chronoligical order, in which case my head just explodes and I don't have to worry about any order anymore.


----------



## Atunah

MLKatz said:


> I know it is not a book, but did anybody see the movie, Belle? I did like it because the story became a historical Romance - like a Jane Austen book. However, it wasn't historically accurate. If anybody saw the movie, what did you think? Specifically, did you like it and how did you feel about the fact that it deviated from history so much.


I can't wait to see it, but it will be a while since I have to wait for a DVD or streaming. So I can't speak to the movie. But I read the review on smartbitches site and they loved it. They also had some links to read up on the real Belle, the little there is to find and it seemed like they managed to get some of the real Belle into the movie. Since little is known, it would be difficult to make a movie without some filling in.

So it wouldn't bother me if its not exact to all the details. If it was a documentary or a show in the history channel it would be different.

I am just happy to have a historical romance to watch on my TV. There is so little beyond the usual Austen and such classic interpretations. So little romance period in movies and TV. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

cork_dork_mom said:


> I got the Royal Four series but when I read a review of the first book there was a disclaimer that said the Liar's Club series needed to be read first - lots of characters carry over...
> 
> Has anyone read any or all of these?


You don't need to read the others. I started with the Royal Four.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I can't wait to see it, but it will be a while since I have to wait for a DVD or streaming. So I can't speak to the movie. But I read the review on smartb*tches site and they loved it. They also had some links to read up on the real Belle, the little there is to find and it seemed like they managed to get some of the real Belle into the movie. Since little is known, it would be difficult to make a movie without some filling in.
> 
> So it wouldn't bother me if its not exact to all the details. If it was a documentary or a show in the history channel it would be different.
> 
> I am just happy to have a historical romance to watch on my TV. There is so little beyond the usual Austen and such classic interpretations. So little romance period in movies and TV. I'll take what I can get.


I didn't mind the inaccuracies in her story and how they moved things around. It's a great movie just as it is, and there's so few WOC in period movies like this. Like you said, there's also so little know about her life, especially beyond a certain age, that it's great to see anything about her at all.

Also, I've always loved the painting of her and Elizabeth.


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I didn't mind the inaccuracies in her story and how they moved things around. It's a great movie just as it is, and there's so few WOC in period movies like this. Like you said, there's also so little know about her life, especially beyond a certain age, that it's great to see anything about her at all.
> 
> Also, I've always loved the painting of her and Elizabeth.


I had never seen that before and to be honest, I haven't really know anything beyond the name I heard some in the past about this woman. The links on the SBTB site were really great and love that painting. There was a story with discussions on what that painting said about her status based on how they were sitting and what she was wearing etc. As suppose to just having been an artists vision. 
Really looking forward to this one. I have seen a trailer and I just love anything in period costumes with this english spoken. They probably stank more, but boy did they look dashing. 

Or maybe they stank less than we like to think. Can't be much worse than a day at the downtown here in high heat with folks like Sardines in a small place with lots of food and pigeons. 

I also find it interesting how many POC were working and living in England/London at the time. Some interesting stuff there.

Now I have to check when it will come to theaters here. There is no way I can get hubby to go with me though, so I prolly wait until DVD.


----------



## Paul Reid

Bernard Cornwell wrote a series of historical romance novels under the pseudonym "Susannah Kells". Enjoyable stories, with a greater romantic element than his other novels.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Paul. That name is vaguely familiar. But I can't recall now from where. My brain is not as snappy anymore. 

I finished a couple of HR's and the last one

was a bit on the heavy side. I had started a steampunk but wanted back to a more regular HR. Savage Horizons was a 1st part of a trilogy, basically a family saga. There is a lot of bad things happening to people and its very intense. Very historical I found and very very interesting. Gritty, but light in the steam factor for those that wonder about that. Its mostly from the hero's perspective which is different. But again, lots of heartbreaking stuff in here. Not a mood lifter by any means. 
It was part of my Scribd subscription.

Before that I finished 

Really good one. I have read this author before and really like her.

I thought I'd start something different after Savage Horizons and so I am halfway through a steam punk and a third through a contempo. But I keep drifting and HR was calling to me again. I wanted something that grabs me and gives me just the right somthin somthin. And I found it. I was just going to read a couple of chapters to see and already inhaled the first 30 percent. I can't wait to get back to the book. That is the feeling I want when reading.

Its 


It just hits all the right spots for me now. I am flying through this so much that I think I'll inhale this in one day. 

I have a kind of system right now for reading. I am trying not to buy any books anymore, other than a very few selected. I will read 4-6 books a month on Scribd to make the subscription worthy and there is plenty of great HR to be found. I will read my prime loan a month and then I'll get a couple from the library and the rest will be books I already own to read down my TBR pile. I own a lot of books I haven't read yet and I am just not going to one click on the sales anymore. Even the back list titles for 99 cents add up over time and I slap myself silly for buying new stuff when I still have books going back to 2008.  

So far I have been doing really good. Downside is that I am not looking for deals as much anymore and so haven't posted any lately. Sowwy.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Its
> 
> 
> It just hits all the right spots for me now. I am flying through this so much that I think I'll inhale this in one day.


Shana Galen is another author on my tbr pile that I haven't read yet. It hurts my head when I think of all the books I want to read but haven't had the chance to get to them!  Sigh... maybe one day.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Shana Galen is another author on my tbr pile that I haven't read yet. It hurts my head when I think of all the books I want to read but haven't had the chance to get to them!  Sigh... maybe one day.


I hear you. I am really trying to dial back my book browsing. If someone here suggests something, I'll put it on a recommendation shelf. But I am trying not to spend hours a week anymore looking for more books. I already have so many I own and I have a large list of those I want to read I don't own yet. I think I been a bit overwhelmed lately. Its bad when I have all of that and can't find anything to read next. I have 100's of books in front of me and always feel like I want to read the one that wasn't on my list yet, isn't in my account yet. 
I guess that is the curse of a reader.

First world problem. 

Whats really silly is that I just finished the Shana Galen title and It was really nice. A four star. It was a library loan. But I look at my kindle account and I own 4 of her books already. From other series. But yet I had to go and get a library loan of another of hers instead of reading those first. *slaps forehead. We need that smiley from mobile reads. The slap my head one.  And I think the reason I got this one from the library was that I got the recommendation from somewhere. I can't remember where though. I may have to make notes on the books I add to my recommendation shelf on goodreads on where I read about it or I won't remember.

I have always loved having books around me and always loved books period, but I have never been quite this obsessed with researching and browsing books like I am now with internet and ebooks. My brain is going to explode with all the spreadsheets, online organizing sites, large tbr lists, collections etc.

I even stopped writing reviews so I could again enjoy reading more. So many books I want to read. I just know, the ones I want to read are going to be spectacular, you know? Sigh. I need more hours in the day. And maybe device batteries that never run out of juice.


----------



## crebel

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=pe_496600_119723480_pe_row1_b3_t/?rh=i%3Adigital-text%2Cn%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334155011%2Cn%3A6180870011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158566011&bbn=6180870011&ie=UTF8

I received an e-mail from Amazon this morning directing me to an up to 85% off sale. The link above is for the romance section and there are quite a few historicals in it.

I had no idea that M. C. Beaton wrote regencies (quite prolific, too), I have read her cozy mysteries for years. There are a LOT of her regencies in this sale, although most are in the middle of series and the first books of the series are $5.99. I picked up one anyway that is #4 in a series. Atunah, don't get twitchy about me picking up something in the middle without having read the first 3, I was twitchy enough for both of us hitting the one-click button. 

Does anyone read her romances? What do you think of her as a regency writer?


----------



## Atunah

Not sure if I can answer that question, since I am all twitchy from you getting a #4 in a series. Are you mad?  



I read one of hers, Minerva. Couldn't find it at first on goodreads and noticed its filed under her other name, Marion Chesney. So far the only one I read, I liked it. It reminded me a bit of Georgette Heyer with a bit more edge? Not the right word. Can't think of a better one.  

Some nice books in that sale link. I am sitting on my one click hand.


----------



## readingril

I see some (all?) of her books are Prime borrowable, I'll add her to my Prime list!

I never read any historicals until Sarah MacLean and since so many of the established authors have series I've been having a field day at Overdrive.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Not sure if I can answer that question, since I am all twitchy from you getting a #4 in a series. Are you mad?
> 
> 
> 
> I read one of hers, Minerva. Couldn't find it at first on goodreads and noticed its filed under her other name, Marion Chesney. So far the only one I read, I liked it. It reminded me a bit of Georgette Heyer with a bit more edge? Not the right word. Can't think of a better one.
> 
> Some nice books in that sale link. I am sitting on my one click hand.


Yes, I am crazy mad getting a first book in the middle of a series, don't know what came over me... 

You have been sitting on your one-click hand for weeks! Splurge a little, it's the weekend and these are some really good sales! What's another dozen historicals in your TBR pile at this point.* 

*says the #2 enabler to the #1 enabler


----------



## worktolive

After a long drought, I've got a great book cover to start Monday off - this might be even better than buns :



What a Lady Craves by Ashlyn McNamara. Unfortunately, the book won't be out till August....


----------



## Atunah

Oh, hello Monday.  Author has a theme going. And I like it. 

I finished this one


Was really good. 4 stars. Not quite as good as her other series but that is a hard one to follow. If anyone hasn't read Lorraine Heaths England location stuff yet, I suggest to start with the Scoundrels of St. James series. Those were 5 stars for me. First on that one is 


Then I read a 3rd in a time travel series. They spend most time in scotland past and it has some magic type themes. Its a great TT series. 


And right now I am reading 


Which by accident is another Lorraine Heath. Wasn't planned. Its a Scribd read for me. Love that subscription.


----------



## crebel

Krista D. Ball said:


> I just think you'd love the lamp oil scene. I was OMGZ UNSANITARY PEOPLE UNSANITARY! lol


I am almost done with this book, so I thought I would report in, except I am not sure I have the words... 

I haven't found a lamp oil from the lamp scene yet, but the "Pleasure Rods of the Rajah" are an interesting addition. There has been a scene where specially ordered scented tallow from a jar was used - is that lamp oil??

This is absolutely not a book for those who prefer closed-door love scenes or are even okay with a little more heat of married lovemaking. I really have not found much of a plot here and would describe it as thinly veiled historical erotica. Note I don't say historical erotic romance, because while I am sure there will be a happy-ever-after ending, the path is not very romantic, in my opinion. The hero has very little faith in any other human beings, even those he considers friends; the heroine is intelligent if naïve and willing to stand up for herself. My favorite person in the book is Lady Reardon, so I will probably look back and see if the first book is their story.

I guess I did find some words. Thanks for leading me to an eye-popping read, Krista!


----------



## Tess St John

I was just coming to post Ashlyn's book, but worktolive beat me to it!! Crebel, that doesn't sound like my kind of book...

Not lots of recreational reading for me lately...just making it through my days. 

And I have so many to add to my TBR pile!!! After I read the hundred or so in line!!! So little time!!!

Happy Tuesday, Everyone!!


----------



## julielemense

I'm brand new to this site (and to being an author, actully!) but I've loved the regency era ever since I was a teenager. For traditionals, of course, you can't go wrong with Georgette Heyer, who essentially established the genre. My favorite writer early on was Judith Mcnaught, and I'm hopping that rumors about a new book from her are true. Lisa Kleypas and Julia Quinn have always been great, but there are also some wonderful new writers out there...Courtney Milan, Sherry Thomas, Meredith Duran, JulieAnne Long, Sarah MacLean, Anne Mallory, to name just a few. The best one I've read recently is actually a self-published book, The Duke's Holiday by Maggie Fenton, which is tearing up the Amazon charts. It's just hilarious, and well worth your time!


----------



## Atunah

julielemense said:


> I'm brand new to this site (and to being an author, actully!) but I've loved the regency era ever since I was a teenager. For traditionals, of course, you can't go wrong with Georgette Heyer, who essentially established the genre. My favorite writer early on was Judith Mcnaught, and I'm hopping that rumors about a new book from her are true. Lisa Kleypas and Julia Quinn have always been great, but there are also some wonderful new writers out there...Courtney Milan, Sherry Thomas, Meredith Duran, JulieAnne Long, Sarah MacLean, Anne Mallory, to name just a few. The best one I've read recently is actually a self-published book, The Duke's Holiday by Maggie Fenton, which is tearing up the Amazon charts. It's just hilarious, and well worth your time!


Nice list of authors. You found the right place 
I just checked out The Duke's Holiday on goodreads and many of my friends are loving this one. I am going to have to check it out. Thanks.

How long has it been since Judith McNaught has had a historical? Always nice to see authors writing again in this subgenre. Over the years I have seen some jump over to other romance sub genres like Garwood and Kleypas.



Tess St John said:


> I was just coming to post Ashlyn's book, but worktolive beat me to it!! Crebel, that doesn't sound like my kind of book...
> 
> Not lots of recreational reading for me lately...just making it through my days.
> 
> And I have so many to add to my TBR pile!!! After I read the hundred or so in line!!! So little time!!!
> 
> Happy Tuesday, Everyone!!


Nice to see you Tess. Hang in there


----------



## cagnes

julielemense said:


> he best one I've read recently is actually a self-published book, The Duke's Holiday by Maggie Fenton, which is tearing up the Amazon charts. It's just hilarious, and well worth your time!


  Thanks for the rec, another one added to my never ending tbr pile!


----------



## Trophywife007

julielemense said:


> ... The best one I've read recently is actually a self-published book, The Duke's Holiday by Maggie Fenton, which is tearing up the Amazon charts. It's just hilarious, and well worth your time!


And, it's available as a prime loan. Sweet!


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> And, it's available as a prime loan. Sweet!


Thanks, I didn't notice that... think I'll borrow this one for June!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Thanks, I didn't notice that... think I'll borrow this one for June!


Ha, I am still working on my May prime too. . I think I'll pick this too for June. 

Haven't read a lot the last couple of days. Trying to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## julielemense

Atunah said:


> Haven't read a lot the last couple of days. Trying to pick it up tomorrow.


Sadly, my writing leaves me much less time for reading. However, I go in bursts, especially if I've just finished a really good book. I'll read 4 or 5 more that week, hoping to replicate the experience. Then I notice that the laundry hasn't been done, and that my kitchen is a disaster, and that there's not much left in the pantry besides Cheerios and peanut butter....


----------



## Atunah

julielemense said:


> Sadly, my writing leaves me much less time for reading. However, I go in bursts, especially if I've just finished a really good book. I'll read 4 or 5 more that week, hoping to replicate the experience. Then I notice that the laundry hasn't been done, and that my kitchen is a disaster, and that there's not much left in the pantry besides Cheerios and peanut butter....


Sounds vaguely familiar . Its weird isn't it how sometimes we get into these reading frenzies and other times I can't keep my brain focused. I guess its like this with everything we do in life. Thankfully my ennui doesn't usually last long. Unless my eyes and other pains are acting up, I can read my average a month.

I can so relate to the hunting of the next fantastic book. It seems a let down sometimes when you finish something great and then trying to find that moment again and again. I have figured out the best thing for me is to pick up a different sub genre. If I totally loved a historical, I might grab a PNR next, or a romantic supsense, or maybe a sci fi romance. It doesn't always work for me to pick up a similar book. Or at the very least a historical set in a totally different time and place.

Kind of like I picked up to read this freebie I got a while back. Its set with a Norseman coming to Scotland in 13 hundred something. No "ton", no balls, but interesting setting and language lessons and such. 
This is the one


So I am alternating this with a Western by Lorraine Heath and it once again proves my point at how very vast the romance genre is. Even within the sub genre of historical, there are such very different books and tone and settings.

I love those days where I just inhale the books though.


----------



## crebel

I just finished reading The Song of Sophia and it was a WOW story for me. I will be thinking about these characters for some time to come. I don't know why it is listed as a novella as it is a fully fleshed-out book showing 300 pages for the page count. I may have gotten it on a free run, I'm not sure and I didn't go back to check. It is a Victorian romance rather than Regency.

The H is an autistic savant, damaged by his experiences as a spymaster and prisoner of war; the h, a serious bluestocking, has run away from a physically abusive father, bearing physical and mental scars of the abuse and near rape. It is a powerful story of their romance in redemption for each other while gaining justice for those past wrongs. There are dark moments, there are light moments, there is angst and humor. There are a few moderately descriptive sex scenes and some surprising twists. Several scenes made me cry in their poignancy.

I will be looking for more from this author. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tristan Cruz

Swashbuckler romance/adventure. Good stuff. 

Perhaps one would not call this too much of a swashbuckler, but it has the same elements. Nevertheless, it has love lost, love found, fencing, fighting, revenge, secrets. Huge fan of this classic.

The Count of Monte Cristo
www.amazon.com/dp/B002RI9KL8


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I just finished reading The Song of Sophia and it was a WOW story for me. I will be thinking about these characters for some time to come. I don't know why it is listed as a novella as it is a fully fleshed-out book showing 300 pages for the page count. I may have gotten it on a free run, I'm not sure and I didn't go back to check. It is a Victorian romance rather than Regency.
> 
> The H is an autistic savant, damaged by his experiences as a spymaster and prisoner of war; the h, a serious bluestocking, has run away from a physically abusive father, bearing physical and mental scars of the abuse and near rape. It is a powerful story of their romance in redemption for each other while gaining justice for those past wrongs. There are dark moments, there are light moments, there is angst and humor. There are a few moderately descriptive sex scenes and some surprising twists. Several scenes made me cry in their poignancy.
> 
> I will be looking for more from this author. Highly recommended.


If it was free, I would have overlooked it as it says novella and I don't read those, even for free. But I am getting this for 99 cents since its getting great reviews and when you like something I know I will too. 



Tristan Cruz said:


> Swashbuckler romance/adventure. Good stuff.


Did you forget the book link? Which one are you talking about.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> If it was free, I would have overlooked it as it says novella and I don't read those, even for free. But I am getting this for 99 cents since its getting great reviews and when you like something I know I will too.
> 
> Did you forget the book link? Which one are you talking about.


I was just coming back to edit my post to tell you that you really needed to get this book, but since you already did, I don't have to! I know you love those damaged heroes, and The Earl of Devon (Wil) is one of the best I have read. With both the hero and the heroine being damaged but strong and intelligent, it is quite the different read. Move it to the top of your tbr pile and let me know if you agree. Really, don't let it fall back in your list to be read some time in the next few years.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I was just coming back to edit my post to tell you that you really needed to get this book, but since you already did, I don't have to! I know you love those damaged heroes, and The Earl of Devon (Wil) is one of the best I have read. With both the hero and the heroine being damaged but strong and intelligent, it is quite the different read. Move it to the top of your tbr pile and let me know if you agree. Really, don't let it fall back in your list to be read some time in the next few years.


I read your description and the blurb and hit the button. Yep, I love that trope. I'll read it soon. Its on my device on top.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

O.K.... I read the first in the Royal Four series by Celeste Bradley and thought just for giggles, I'd then read the first in the Liar's Club - which is the series BEFORE the Royal Four. If  you want to read these series (and I highly recommend them) start with the Liar's Club. The series is one long mystery and the same characters are tied throughout.


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> I just finished reading The Song of Sophia and it was a WOW story for me. I will be thinking about these characters for some time to come. I don't know why it is listed as a novella as it is a fully fleshed-out book showing 300 pages for the page count. I may have gotten it on a free run, I'm not sure and I didn't go back to check. It is a Victorian romance rather than Regency.


I read this also - damaged heroes will get me every time.  I would rate it a B to B+ so not quite as highly as crebel, but definitely a worthwhile and recommended read, and well worth the price. I can't imagine why it would be listed as a novella?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I was just coming back to edit my post to tell you that you really needed to get this book, but since you already did, I don't have to! I know you love those damaged heroes, and The Earl of Devon (Wil) is one of the best I have read. With both the hero and the heroine being damaged but strong and intelligent, it is quite the different read. Move it to the top of your tbr pile and let me know if you agree. Really, don't let it fall back in your list to be read some time in the next few years.


I echo everything Crebel said. It is a terrific book--the first of a trilogy. The second is good as well, and I believe the third is due out any time now. It deserves at least ten stars.

Wisteria


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished 

An interesting book and worth a read. I liked how it broke quite a few rules, in that it was love at first sight for the heroine, but with the wrong person. She fell for a charmer and a cad, whilst the man she deserves is standing behind him. She also marries (but not the H) and so the h/H don't get together until the final pages. It has its TSTL moments, but the author is so good at creating characters that she made the h's motivation believable. 
A much better book than the cover would have you believe.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> Just finished
> 
> An interesting book and worth a read. I liked how it broke quite a few rules, in that it was love at first sight for the heroine, but with the wrong person. She fell for a charmer and a cad, whilst the man she deserves is standing behind him. She also marries (but not the H) and so the h/H don't get together until the final pages. It has its TSTL moments, but the author is so good at creating characters that she made the h's motivation believable.
> A much better book than the cover would have you believe.


Oy that is an unfortunate cover. I see it has been previously published by Signet so I hope maybe the author can find a better cover maker. I'll check it out thanks.

I have started Song for Sophia and oh my this is good. I am useless to figure out the terminology of what I like about a book. The dialogue is just exquisite. There, I am pulling out the big words. 

There are so many interesting details in here, scenes and that delicious build up. Its like I am following every word that comes out of these characters mouth. Now I am reading a conversation done with fans. Yep, language of fans. 
Thanks for that recommendation, I am trying to savor this one, but I can't stop reading.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm wondering what is everyone's all time fave  historical romance. What is the book that represents everything you love about the genre? Do share, I'd love to try some different authors but it's bewildering to know where to start.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Considering what I write, I hate to admit my all time favorite is a Regency, but it is - Mary Balogh's _A Summer to Remember._ What I like about it is the H/h start out feeling only mild physical attraction. They enter into an agreement that will supposedly be temporary and mutually beneficial and slowly come to like each other, to be more physically attracted, and then to love. It's a relationship I can believe will last, even when time passes and she's not so stunningly beautiful, etc. I personally really dislike the whole lust = love aspect of too many romances.

After that I have a hard time choosing between Lorraine Heath and Maggie Osborne for Westerns, and in truth if it qualified, my favorite "Western" would undoubtedly be Candace Proctor's _Whispers of Heaven_, which is set in Tasmania. Then when it comes to movies, my favorite would be _Quigley Down Under,_ which is set in Australia too.

Unfortunately, _Whispers _isn't available as an ebook, and the paper copy has a high price on Amazon. After it was recommended to me by an Aussie friend, I found it in a local library.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have started Song for Sophia and oh my this is good. I am useless to figure out the terminology of what I like about a book. The dialogue is just exquisite. There, I am pulling out the big words.
> 
> There are so many interesting details in here, scenes and that delicious build up. Its like I am following every word that comes out of these characters mouth. Now I am reading a conversation done with fans. Yep, language of fans.
> Thanks for that recommendation, I am trying to savor this one, but I can't stop reading.


I loved the language of fans scene, you'll also get a language of flowers scene later, and then the _music_, you can _hear_ it while you're reading about it being played, or hummed, or sung... I'm tempted to start re-reading it already, it will stay with you.


----------



## Tess St John

My favorite all time historical romance is just too hard to pick... (arrogant, humorous, wonderful hero),  (tortured, loyal, wonderful hero), and  (CAM, CAM, CAM--did I mention CAM?...I love Cam)...great heroes and heroines and I like them all for different reasons. But Lisa writes really great men and she always splashes her writing with humor. I could name many more of hers I love!!!

My favorite all time book is . It has flirting, bad guys, good guys, a hot hero who is not a billionaire, a heroine who can hustle, a dog, a child, a dead body, billiards, sexy scenes...honestly, it has it all!!! I laughed so hard reading this book!!! I think the humor is what I loved so much!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> My favorite all time historical romance is just too hard to pick... (arrogant, humorous, wonderful hero),  (tortured, loyal, wonderful hero), and  (CAM, CAM, CAM--did I mention CAM?...I love Cam)...great heroes and heroines and I like them all for different reasons. But Lisa writes really great men and she always splashes her writing with humor. I could name many more of hers I love!!!
> 
> My favorite all time book is . It has flirting, bad guys, good guys, a hot hero who is not a billionaire, a heroine who can hustle, a dog, a child, a dead body, billiards, sexy scenes...honestly, it has it all!!! I laughed so hard reading this book!!! I think the humor is what I loved so much!!


Wonderful suggestions that I shall check out. That's quite some recommendation for  -it might even tempt me away from historicals, for one book at least...


----------



## Miriam Minger

My favorite historical romances are anything by Johanna Lindsey.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

Miriam Minger said:


> My favorite historical romances are anything by Johanna Lindsey.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Again, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know why but I have the impression she is an author from the 1970's - an image of old-fashioned covers springs into my mind. Perhaps I have her confused with someone else.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Grace Elliot said:


> Again, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know why but I have the impression she is an author from the 1970's - an image of old-fashioned covers springs into my mind. Perhaps I have her confused with someone else.


 She was originally from the 70s, but she's on ebook everywhere now. And most importantly, her stories are timeless. Her books inspired me to become a romance author. Happy reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## crebel

Miriam Minger said:


> She was originally from the 70s, but she's on ebook everywhere now. And most importantly, her stories are timeless. Her books inspired me to become a romance author. Happy reading!
> 
> Miriam Minger


And she continues to write and release new books with regularity. She just released Stormy Persuasion (too expensive for me yet) on June 10th. Her Amazon page says she has at least 43 books that have been on the Bestseller lists.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm wondering what is everyone's all time fave historical romance. What is the book that represents everything you love about the genre? Do share, I'd love to try some different authors but it's bewildering to know where to start.


You know that I have been waffling for days over this . I am still working on a kind of list. I can't just come with one. Even within the HR sub genres there is just so much. I never do well with these kind of things. Like when they have that poll over on All About Romance of the top 100 romances every couple of years or so, I can't participate. I would drive myself nuts. 

But I think I can come up with a list of books and maybe authors I really really liked and then I probably pick up some more for my TBR list from others. I'll need my big computer for that and I am doing, um, repairs on it. . Should be done in a couple of days. I don't like posting much from my laptop for some reason. I need the big keyboards. I am amazed how people manage to type on their tablets and *gasp, from their phones.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I don't really have one. I read them because I have an itch that needs scratching, so it's  more of what suits for that moment. 

The most memorable, however...well...that one involves sex toys and lamp oil (which, considering the time period, was probably sperm whale oil, which makes it all just so more awesome).


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a super LONG weekend!!! I have my kindle all charged and ready to read to me!! So I'm hoping for some quiet time...perhaps between the fireworks. Of course, it's raining here right now...hope it doesn't stick around and ruin the fun for the kids that like to pop those fireworks!!

Here's what I have ready to read... This is be my first Heyer.


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> Hope everyone has a super LONG weekend!!! I have my kindle all charged and ready to read to me!! So I'm hoping for some quiet time...perhaps between the fireworks. Of course, it's raining here right now...hope it doesn't stick around and ruin the fun for the kids that like to pop those fireworks!!
> 
> Here's what I have ready to read... This is be my first Heyer.


Hope you have lots of fun listening to Heyer. That is one I haven't read yet. I am still drooling over Lord Demerel from "Venetia". I also liked Frederica. Let us know how this one is, I own this as it was free at some point, but haven't gotten to it yet like so many other books.

I finished
 
and it was really good. 4 star from me. Great recommendations so thanks.

Then I finished the other recommendation and this was a 5 star loved it for me. 

So much fun and romp and all.

I guess like heroes with "issues". Song for Sophia he was like a Savant and the hero in Dukes Holiday is OCD. Oh, and he is such a stiff Duke. I like them stiff ones that come across the heroine that is just so wrong. . Like in this one, heroine is wrong. You'll know what that means when you read it. . Highly recommend. It was my June prime.


----------



## crebel

Glad you liked my recommendation of Song of Sophia, Atunah.  I can't really even relate why it was a 5* plus for me.  I have picked up The Duke's Holiday because we generally have the same likes, loves, and hates!


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> Glad you liked my recommendation of Song of Sophia, Atunah. I can't really even relate why it was a 5* plus for me. I have picked up The Duke's Holiday because we generally have the same likes, loves, and hates!


I also checked out The Duke's Holiday. Regency farces tends to be hit or miss with me, but it's got really high ratings on GR, so I may have to give it a go. I definitely tend to like the same books that you both do, so this seems like a good bet. At least it's worth sampling. Of course, the TBR mountain is threatening to crush me, so I've been trying to cut back lately. I only bought 10 or so books in June (downloaded another 10 or 15 free ones, but those don't count, right)


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

It's a bit more on the historical side than the romance side, but I absolutely loved Kate Quinn's The Serpent and the Pearl and the sequel The Lion and the Rose.  They really need to be approached as a single book.  The way she weaves the stories of three very different individuals makes for a stunning read.  I'm devouring all of her books...


I've never heard of a regency farce. That has my interest peaked, as I love regencies...will have to look into The Duke's Holiday


----------



## CJArcher

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> It's a bit more on the historical side than the romance side, but I absolutely loved Kate Quinn's The Serpent and the Pearl and the sequel The Lion and the Rose. They really need to be approached as a single book. The way she weaves the stories of three very different individuals makes for a stunning read. I'm devouring all of her books...


That sounds like my kind of book. I'll seek them out.

I just finished 

I wanted to see how Stuart writes villain heroes, but this book (and the hero) didn't work for me.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Then I finished the other recommendation and this was a 5 star loved it for me.
> 
> So much fun and romp and all.
> 
> I guess like heroes with "issues". Song for Sophia he was like a Savant and the hero in Dukes Holiday is OCD. Oh, and he is such a stiff Duke. I like them stiff ones that come across the heroine that is just so wrong. . Like in this one, heroine is wrong. You'll know what that means when you read it. . Highly recommend. It was my June prime.


I also read  as my June prime loan and agree with Atunah, a really fun read -- a good romp. I'm looking forward to the next one.

Two others I read, both recommendations from this thread:  was a classic set up but very enjoyable none the less and  which was a really different one. The hero is illegitimate but has managed to become "respectable" and becomes intrigued by his mysterious cook. Very good; both 4 stars from me.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Can anyone recommend a HR that will make me laugh lots. It's been that kind of week. No rape/"dubious" consent. No violent uncles. No locking in cupboards*. Just silliness. 

*also, I need to start reading Goodreads so I stop picking up these books because they bug me.


----------



## Tess St John

Krista, have you read Where's My Hero?

It has three wonderful light short stories!! Only one is slightly dark, but the guy is fine in the end!!


----------



## worktolive

Krista D. Ball said:


> Can anyone recommend a HR that will make me laugh lots. It's been that kind of week. No rape/"dubious" consent. No violent uncles. No locking in cupboards*. Just silliness.
> 
> *also, I need to start reading Goodreads so I stop picking up these books because they bug me.


What I refer to as "Regency farce" tends to be hit or miss with me, but one that I really enjoyed was The Naked King by Sally MacKenzie. It's definitely a mistorical, but really funny and cute.



Tamara LeJeune also writes comedic Regencies. I find them a bit too frenetic and busy, but if you are looking for something light you could try her.

For something completely different but laugh-out loud funny, I'd also highly recommend Soulless by Gail Carriger. It's hard to describe, but basically a Victorian comedy of manners with vampires, werewolves and a bit of steampunk mixed in, so if you like anything paranormal and historical, you'd probably like it. I adore the whole series.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I didn't like Gail Carriger, mostly because I don't generally like werewolves. They annoy me. But it's a good suggestion normally 

I'll try some of the recommendations above. Let's see if I can find something that's a little entertaining.


----------



## worktolive

I always find it interesting how different everyone's reading tastes are. For me, werewolves (or any kind of shifters really) are like catnip - I just can't resist them. Just about every one of my favorite paranormal series features shifters of some kind in the lead roles. On the other hand, vamps usually don't do it for me at all, even though they are very popular.  

Funny is so subjective that it's hard to rec. but hopefully you can find something you'll like. Nothing like laughter to make you feel good.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Werewolves bug me so much, not because of I don't like wolves, but because most of the alpha wolf/pack politics drives me up the wall. Which is why paranormal books right now rarely hit the spot for me - it's hard to find one without an ahole shifter


----------



## readingril

One of the first books I checked out from Overdrive had a very brief description and merely described the H as being 'mysterious'. When the clues fell into place that he was a vampire about half way through the book I returned the book and made a mental note never to read anything by that author ever again. 

Harry Potter is as close as I've ever gotten to reading paranormal. Twilight not at all. Just not a fan of the written genre. If you're talking the televised version, I'll take a blonde vampire by the name of Spike...


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Why can't all vampires in books be like Spike?


----------



## crebel

Krista D. Ball said:


> Can anyone recommend a HR that will make me laugh lots. It's been that kind of week. No rape/"dubious" consent. No violent uncles. No locking in cupboards*. Just silliness.
> 
> *also, I need to start reading Goodreads so I stop picking up these books because they bug me.


I thought of you when I was browsing today and ran across this first book of a series. I added it to my pile of books to read, so I can't tell you what I think of it yet (the cover is horrible, IMO). Quite a few of the reviews across the series mention laughing out loud at the antics of Aunt Honore. Also described as "traditional" regency, so I expect the heat factor to be quite low.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Interesting! I'll look for it. Thanks!


----------



## crebel

BTW, all you historical romance fans, I have seen the name Honore used in quite a few books through the years.  How do you pronounce it in your head?  Does anyone know the "proper" way to pronounce the name?


----------



## Atunah

I should start marking when I come across the funny ones. I just forget since I read so much.

I do know that one of the few books that made me laugh out loud like a loon was


I mean I brayed. Literally brayed at some of the scenes in there. But the book isn't like an overall comedy, it has serious scenes in too. But holy moly I lost it with this one. 2 scenes. One day I want to re-read, but I don't think it will have the same effect. 
Mind you, its really really difficult to get me to laugh at anything. Tearing up? Doesn't take much. I tear up at the animal abuse ASPCA commercials. But to laugh? Very rarely happens. Stand ups, I never laugh. Only thing that sometimes works are some of the older british comedies. No clue why that is. I just don't find most humor here funny.

The one we talked about recently

has some funny moments. Its like a romp.

A farce one I read a while back was 

I described it as like a farce and a play. It was really entertaining too. I mean the hero is called Lord Swale. 

That is all I have on the top of my head.

I been a bit on and off the board lately as I am struggling to fix my darn computer. I hope this is it now for a while. I can't operate the netbook mousepads well for copy and paste and such, I need my desktop and full keyboard and a proper mouse to do it. Plus I have to crouch so much on a netbook my neck hurts after a while. I don't know how people stick their necks towards tablets all day, even typing on them without searing pain in the neck. I am all stiff since my main computer was out of commission.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm wondering what is everyone's all time fave historical romance. What is the book that represents everything you love about the genre? Do share, I'd love to try some different authors but it's bewildering to know where to start.


I been thinking and thinking over that and I just can't come up with anything that is representative and I always come up with a bunch I loved. But I think Mary Baloghs older stuff has to be up there. The Secret Pearl, The Temporary Wife are I think masterclass on historical romances that are so different then a lot of stuff that comes out now. One of the absolute greats of the genre to me. And thankfully a nice backlist to dig in. 

The Wallflower series by Lisa Kleypas, I floved the Devil in Winter. Perfect example how to turn a villain from a previous book into the hero.

Suzanne Enoch and her Lessons in Love series.

Lets not forget one of my most memorable heroes, Derek Craven in Dreaming about you, another Lisa Kleypas. I think Kleypas really has some memorable heroes overall.

Mary Jo Putney has some great books that are also a bit different, the Fallen Angel series. More serious. Deeper stuff. No holding back on those. Very deep emotional too. Can take you through the ringer.

Then of course Julia Quinn for the witty more funny but still some meaningful tones with the Bridgerton series. I think when I think of witty, lighter, heartwarming historicals, I think of that series.

And Lorraine Heath who does both, british based and american historicals well. My favorite by her is the Scoundrels of St. James series. Page turners.

There is Elizabeth Hoyt and when I discovered her with "The Raven Prince, I read everything by her she put out and eagerly awaited the next.

For character studies and more regular type characters, not aristos and such there is Carla Kelly. I haven't read a bad one of hers yet, so she is a sure thing when I need a great read. But she gets you into the fabric of the very being of her characters.

Lets not forget Julie Garwood for the sweet heroines and the honorable strong scottish heroes she created. Her books are like fairy tales. When you need a total pick up, The Secret and the followup "Ransom". The secret though for me was the best. I don't totally love all of her books and they can get a bit sugary sweet.

And Karen Ranney with The Tapestry. A totally messed up scarred hero. Not just scratches, but really badly scarred. Yet to the heroine, he is always just Alex. Great book.

The Winter Garden punched me in the gut. I highly recommend reading that without reading reviews. It is just wow.

Give me a bit and I try to put some links in later.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I should start marking when I come across the funny ones. I just forget since I read so much.
> 
> I do know that one of the few books that made me laugh out loud like a loon was
> 
> 
> I mean I brayed. Literally brayed at some of the scenes in there. But the book isn't like an overall comedy, it has serious scenes in too. But holy moly I lost it with this one. 2 scenes. One day I want to re-read, but I don't think it will have the same effect.
> Mind you, its really really difficult to get me to laugh at anything...


Is that the one with the bow and arrow incident?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Is that the one with the bow and arrow incident?


Yep and the card game.


----------



## crebel

Just *waving* hi since we haven't had any conversation in this thread for a few days.  I seem to be in an HR slump right now, nothing I've read recently has wowed me.

I did think of another book that had some laugh out loud moments that we talked about a while back. The Duke's Tattoo - some of the interaction with his valet in particular was hilarious.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Just *waving* hi since we haven't had any conversation in this thread for a few days. I seem to be in an HR slump right now, nothing I've read recently has wowed me.
> 
> I did think of another book that had some laugh out loud moments that we talked about a while back. The Duke's Tattoo - some of the interaction with his valet in particular was hilarious.


Ah yes, The Duke's Tatoo, another good one with some humor.

Funny you say about your slump. I been reading time travel, Futuristic, romantic suspense and historical mystery for the same reason. Although my last HR was a 5 star, I needed a change.

For me I always start with a JD Robb Naked title when I feel something coming on. . But yeah, my last 4 books were not HR and the one I am reading now is sci fi. 
I am sure once that is over I'll glom down some nice HR again.


----------



## CJArcher

I've been in a reading slump for a few weeks too. Nothing seems to stick and I find I'm putting books down after a few chapters. Life's too short to slog through books I'm not enjoying. I have a couple of interesting looking freebies lined up on my kindle, so I think it might be time to look at the TBR pile and just pick one.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  & loved it! Thanks for the recommendation ladies!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

CJArcher said:


> I've been in a reading slump for a few weeks too. Nothing seems to stick and I find I'm putting books down after a few chapters. Life's too short to slog through books I'm not enjoying. I have a couple of interesting looking freebies lined up on my kindle, so I think it might be time to look at the TBR pile and just pick one.


For almost the first time in my life I've been quitting and deleting books I just can't get interested in also. I used to struggle to the last page no matter what, but you're absolutely right. Life is too short. I'm taking a break after several disappointing new releases and rereading some of my favorites--right now the "Rarest Blooms" series by Madeline Hunter.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've just finished  Both the H and h have their own issues in this but I enjoyed it very much. It's a spin off of the "Scoundrels of St. James" series Heath wrote previously -- a series I liked a lot. This is the first in the series and is currently being offered on sale at $1.99.

I got it as an epub on overdrive and read it on my iPad, but at this price, I'm getting my own copy.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished . Then noticed it's a trilogy. The problem is that I like two of the characters but the character in the final book I didn't like in the first book. But knowing my need/obsession to read books in a series in order and to finish them all, I'll probably ready it.

Anyone else run into this problem of not liking a character early on but feeling the need to finish?

p.s.
I did like the book - steamy and good story.


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just finished . Then noticed it's a trilogy. The problem is that I like two of the characters but the character in the final book I didn't like in the first book. But knowing my need/obsession to read books in a series in order and to finish them all, I'll probably ready it.
> 
> *Anyone else run into this problem of not liking a character early on but feeling the need to finish?*
> 
> p.s.
> I did like the book - steamy and good story.


Yes, but I go at it from the attitude of "I need to get to that book to see how she's going to redeem this scumbag!" I'm rarely disappointed, often the least liked characters from the beginning of a series have the most powerful redemptions at the end.


----------



## chipotle

I think Roger Ebert once said that for a movie to be really good, you have to be completely engrossed while watching it but it also has to stay with you long after you're done watching it.

Two of my favorite historical romances that I still remember vividly years after reading them are Lisa Kleypas' Dreaming of You and a Devil in Winter. They both have definitely stayed with me. 

The other book in my top three is Slightly Dangerous by Mary Balogh. I was so sad when I finished as I enjoyed it so much. Just pure fun! I normally don't read series in order and this one was the first I read in her Slightly series.  I do wish I'd read a few of the others in the series first. I'm not familiar with any author who has managed to pull off a book inspired by Pride and Prejudice as successful and humorously as Slightly Dangerous.

I don't normally re-read books (too many new ones waiting in the wings) but writing this has convinced me to re-read Slightly Dangerous!


----------



## Tess St John

Humor is so subjective...as is everything else. I found the Leo so funny in Lisa Kleypas' Hathaway series books. I didn't find his book as funny, but he was quite wonderful in the sisters' books. And I agree that Sebastian had his moments in Devil in Winter (and all of the Wallflower books have humorous scenes).


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Helllloooo my peeps! Been kinda quiet on the thread lately.

Anyone watch the early release of Outlander?? OMFG it was BEYOND awesome   . Now just waiting (im)patiently for episode TWO.

On a reading note I've been reading TONS as hubby has been out of town. I just finished . Had to suspend critical reading and just enjoy the romp. Really enjoyed the ending because it wasn't what I expected. It's a good summer read.


----------



## Atunah

I've been a bit on a HR reading slump so I read other romance for a while so I can dig right back into HR. Its also been so hot here that I am having issues reading for long periods. My AC can't keep up with the heat.

Did I watch Outlander. Hah. Did I watch it once? twice? 3 times? Yep and then I watched it again. 

Now of course I have to wait a week longer than those that didn't watch the early episode for the next one. 

I am so in flove with the whole thing I could squeeeeee 

I did read one HR

It was pretty good and it was one I purchased a while back. I am doing a sort of reading challenge per month. Read 4-6 Scribd subscription books, read 4-6 Kindle Unlimited books, read some purchased already, read some freebies and maybe if needed some library loans. And the occational have to buy right now book.

That's my plan at least. Its a challenge that keeps me flexible enough as I can't stand being too boxed in with what I read and I will work down on my TBR pile at the same time, while still taking advantage of my book subscriptions. I will not buy a lot of stuff anymore, only selected authors and books. No more impulse buy, that is what the subscriptions are for now. Scribd has a lot of HR, especially great back lists stuff so I am really looking forward to digging into the catalog there.

Hey, I own that book your read, Highland stone. Free at some point. Moving it up onto my slot for free reads on my monthly challenge.

I think I am going to go on a Highland binge. Might be Outlander has something to do with that. Good thing is that all my reading slots from subscriptions to owned and free can fill that need as I have selections of Highlander stuff in all of them. Maybe I'll make this the summer in the Highlands.


----------



## Tess St John

I never read HIGHLANDER, so I'm not watching, but many of my friends are and they are loving it!!!


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> I never read HIGHLANDER, so I'm not watching, but many of my friends are and they are loving it!!!


Outlander Tess. Wrong kilted dude  Although I loved Highlander too back in the days, especially Queen's music. 

I don't think you'd have to have read Outlander to enjoy it. I think they'll be following closely the story line.


----------



## readingril

I've watched it three times, and apparently there's a Free Starz weekend, so I'll record it to watch on the beeeg TV!

I want Starz *pouts*


----------



## Atunah

No way could I watch this on anything but a TV screen. I can't really watch anything like TV or movies on computers or tablets. Just can't do it. 

I have Starz and its in the Starz on demand section. I also watched a few of the short extras and it was interesting to see some upcoming scenes and some short interviews with "Geillis" and the actor that plays Dughall. I am probably mispelling something here. It's the l's that get me every time.  

There was a funny short clip of Claire laying in the grass, I think they were doing the hay or such field work and a kilted clans man steps over her head as she looks up and he says something like "See anything you like lass?" Her face is priceless.  

This just has everything I would want in a TV series. Time travel, check. Historical fiction, check. Romance, check. Kilted hunk, check. Scottish scenery, check. Swords, check. Gaelic, check. 

I'll never find such a perfect fit for me on TV ever again. Finally something on TV I like. Finally something for me.


----------



## readingril

I was desperate to see the ep last weekend and watched it first on my tablet, then two times on the computer. It looked good on the computer monitor (very drool worthy LOL)

I am a commentary / BTS geek. If I like something, I eat up all the extras, etc. 

I will most definitely get this on DVD or BluRay.

I still am not that far through MOBY. I keep getting distracted by other books!


----------



## cagnes

I recently subscribed to Starz solely for Outlander. Unfortunately I didn't have to option to watch the 1st episode from On-Demand since I'm not with a major cable provider. It wasn't easy, but I've been holding out waiting to watch it tonight on my big tv because I didn't feel that my tablet or pc was Outlander worthy. I want to experience it for the 1st time on a big Hd screen... when it comes to Jaime, bigger is better!


----------



## Atunah

Enjoy Outlander cagnes. 

I have some sales. I read this book a while back and I really enjoyed it. At the time the cover looked more like a contempo, so this cover is much better and more like a HR cover.

Here is my review from then
https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/627231071
*99 cents*

Here is a Sabrina Jeffries. Its the 1st in a series. 
*$1.99*


----------



## drenee

Watching Outlander now.  We don't have Starz and I wasn't going to get it, but at dinner Jo Goodman told me she watched it twice this morning.  So I immediately came home and ordered Starz.  
deb


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Have to throw this one out there because I really liked it....

Just finished the Peaches Monroe series by Mimi Strong. It's not HISTORICAL romance... it's HYSTERICAL romance  . SOOO funny and VERY sexy!! I finished all three volumes in 2 days because I HAD to see how it ended. Definitely a Snort Out Loud kinda book. I want to have Peaches as a roomate. She is a "curvy, opinionated blond" and VERY sassy. It did get a little long about 3/4 of the way through but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jena H

Haven't seen Outlander, but honestly, I'm a little surprised it took so long for someone to make a movie/show about it. I remember the book being _huge_ back in the day when it came out. These days they make movies from books that aren't half as big as Outlander.

As for historical romance, I cut my reading teeth on it decades ago, and it's still a love of mine (altho I read other stuff too). I love Regencies, especially the 'older' regencies. (Anyone remember the Signet books "Regency Christmas" anthologies?? _Loved. Them._)

Even though they're not recent, I have to say my favorite historicals are the two Georgian-era series by Patricia Veryan. The Georgian is right up there w/ Regency era for me, and her books are wonderful. They're definitely romance, but also have action/adventure/intrigue.... sort of like James Bond in the 18th century, and minus the gadgets.  Oh, and I totally fell in love with one of her characters. First time I'd done that since I read the Trixie Belden books when I was 12 years old.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> Outlander Tess. Wrong kilted dude  Although I loved Highlander too back in the days, especially Queen's music.
> 
> I don't think you'd have to have read Outlander to enjoy it. I think they'll be following closely the story line.


   Oh, crap!!! Guess I had highlanders on the brain more than OUTLANDER...SORRY FOR MY MISTAKE!!!


----------



## crebel

I got caught up on this series while on vacation and I just love them. Sarah Maclean is now one of my automatic buy authors. Of the first 3 that are out already, I think Book 3, No Good Duke Goes Unpunished (Temple's story) may be my favorite, but I did not see the twist at the end of the story that will be explained in Book 4 (Chase's story) that we have to wait until the end of November to read.

  and Book 4 available for pre-order


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Outlander Tess. Wrong kilted dude  Although I loved Highlander too back in the days, especially Queen's music.


Which Highlander series is this? Doesn't sound like Karen Moning... have I missed a good one?



Atunah said:


> I don't think you'd have to have read Outlander to enjoy it. I think they'll be following closely the story line.


I was somewhat disappointed that they didn't get very far along in the story line. At this rate it will take forever to get through it.


----------



## crebel

*Daily Romance Deal* The Marriage Wager by *Jane Ashford - $1.99*

In this Regency favorite from Jane Ashford, a troubled war hero is dealt an unexpected hand...

When Emma Tarrant enters a gambling house to find her brother losing to a gamester, she follows the strange man home and attempts to settle the score. Colin Wareham is intrigued by Emma's offer, and when he wins the first hand, he suggests another game. Should he prevail, Emma would be his prize. But as he's collecting his winnings, Emma's father storms in and demands a marriage. Though forced together, Emma and Colin's passion begins to grow... until a sinister man from Emma's past emerges to raise the stakes.

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 13 reviews

Did you all see the Romance Daily Deal today is an historical romance? Yay!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Which Highlander series is this? Doesn't sound like Karen Moning... have I missed a good one?
> 
> I was somewhat disappointed that they didn't get very far along in the story line. At this rate it will take forever to get through it.


Its the TV movie Highlander with Christopher Lambert and Sean Connery from the 80's. Queen wrote the sound track to it. Its not in books. "There can only be one" Highlander that is. Immortal highlanders.

Now I am humming "Who wants to live foreveeeeeeeeeeeeeer". Sigh, love that sound track.

As to Outlander, one one hand it seems low, but on the other hand it seemed they had to rush through a lot of stuff. Total 16 episodes for Book 1. Its just amazing how much stuff happens in these books. I think the first episode was a bit tricky. Technically it would all be before she goes through the stones. 100 pages in I think in the book and the book is what, 850 pages? So 16 episodes they spend 30 minutes on those first 100 pages. But they had to send her through in the first episode to grab non readers really. So we got 20 minutes of her back in time. I re-watched it like 10 times already. I don't usually watch stuff that many times. Well, some of my chick flick movies maybe like Bridged Jones and P&P and such. Oh and Veronica Mars, I re-watch that for some reason.

I am just so giddy about it all and the more I watch it, the more I am happy with the casting of all the characters. I really am. All of them.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I just finished Outlander. I nearly boredom quit the book, but the internet told me to hang on. I skipped 100 pages or so, and then started to enjoy it. Then <that scene> happened and I was so ragey that I had a mild panic attack. That's how ragey I got. Then, the internet said keep going, it'll be okay. So I did. 300 pages later, I forgave that SOB Jamie. Yes, it took me 300 effing pages. And then I cried by the end of the book.

Damn that book. It broke me.


----------



## CJArcher

Krista D. Ball said:


> I just finished Outlander. I nearly boredom quit the book, but the internet told me to hang on. I skipped 100 pages or so, and then started to enjoy it. Then <that scene> happened and I was so ragey that I had a mild panic attack. That's how ragey I got. Then, the internet said keep going, it'll be okay. So I did. 300 pages later, I forgave that SOB Jamie. Yes, it took me 300 effing pages. And then I cried by the end of the book.
> 
> d*mn that book. It broke me.


Your reading experienced mirrored mine so exactly it's scary. In fact, it broke me so much I never picked up the rest of the series and never will. I haven't decided on whether to watch the series or not.


----------



## Jena H

CJArcher said:


> Your reading experienced mirrored mine so exactly it's scary. In fact, it broke me so much I never picked up the rest of the series and never will. I haven't decided on whether to watch the series or not.


Krista and CJ, you both have more tolerance than I do. If a book makes me "ragey," chances are it hits the metaphorical wall and I move on to the next one.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Jena H said:


> Krista and CJ, you both have more tolerance than I do. If a book makes me "ragey," chances are it hits the metaphorical wall and I move on to the next one.


The only reason I kept going was that I was chatting on io9 about the book and folks said, honest, just get to him where he meets his sister. So I hung on and, yeah, I did forgive him. But it sure took me a long time. I think part of the reason was that the author failed to convey *why* this was happening and had Claire all over the place emotionally (and not in ways you'd expect). It was talking to others about <that scene> and <the scene after> where I was like, ok, I get this now, I am mad, but I get it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

CJArcher said:


> Your reading experienced mirrored mine so exactly it's scary. In fact, it broke me so much I never picked up the rest of the series and never will. I haven't decided on whether to watch the series or not.


I think I'll read book 2 eventually. And I am watching the show because it's gorgeous. I'm going to struggle with <that scene> however, since Ron Moore and Diana said it's in there because it's so important. Hopefully, they explain the scene significantly better in the show than in the books, because grrrr


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Outlander is my favorite series although some of the books (Dragonfly in Amber, being one of them) were a drudge to get through. But the stories are so well written and there's so much in them that they're all very good. I'm currently listening to them and am on Voyager - wonderful way to enjoy the stories again. This is not a series that you can skip a volume and know what's what.

I've been a fan since the first one came out in 1991 and I've been (not very) patiently waiting for a movie or tv series. I'm so glad DG waited until he right producer came along to do it justice and I think R. Moore has soon an exceptional job. The best description of it that I've heard is "distilled essence." And that's exactly what it is.

I'm currently reading . Had a hard time getting into it because there were so many characters to keep straight with similar names. Now I've got them all figured out it's turning out to be a good story.

Why is it lately all the books seem to be part of a series? I'd like some standalone stories too - I'm too OCD to read one in a series and not read the others  I think I'm single handedly keeping Amazon profitable


----------



## Jena H

cork_dork_mom said:


> *snip*
> 
> Why is it lately all the books seem to be part of a series? I'd like some standalone stories too - I'm too OCD to read one in a series and not read the others  I think I'm single handedly keeping Amazon profitable


I don't mind books being part of a series, _as long as_ each individual novel can also be a stand-alone. (wait, huh?  lol ) References to a larger plot can be made, and the characters can progress toward resolution of that plot, but each book must have a definite and satisfactory conclusion. In other words, no cliff-hangers!! I guess I'm thinking again to the Patricia Veryan books. Each of her two larger series have sort of an ensemble cast, with most of the same characters (mostly the men, since they're action books) appearing in most or all of them. And yet each major character gets his/her "own" book, complete with romance with an HEA. They all tie in to the larger, ongoing storyline, but a reader can enjoy one of the novels and not worry about the others in the series. (Unless of course, she enjoyed the first one so much she has to go back and read more.  )


----------



## Atunah

I think for me its getting overwhelmed with everything being series. Even if the main couple story is concluded, if there are connections and character sharing between the books, I have such a hard time with following. Unless I read the books in the series back to back, I just can't remember who is who and I often feel like I am missing out on something, some tidbit, some inside joke, some connection that happened in an earlier book. 

It can take the fun out for me. I think its has gotten really bad with that in the last few years. Authors put more and more of these character and plot connections in their series and it makes it really confusing for me often. They want readers to read all the way through the series, hooking them, without taking away the HEA, just so there is this arc going through. 

I actually breathe a sigh of relief at this point when I come across a book that is a true stand alone. One satisfying story, HEA/HFN, then end. 

I always have to remember the names of brothers of heroes, of heroines, names of friends and wallflowers of the heroine. Remember plots and mysteries that started in book 1 and thread through the friends or brothers, etc. I rarely read the same author back to back or the same series back to back. So there can be months, years before I get to the next in series. By that time I don't remember who did what in the earlier book and a name sounds familiar and it drives me nuts not knowing. So there will be characters appearing that everyone knows but me. A situation talked about that everyone knows but me. 

It just seems the connection in books used to be more loose. Maybe I am just dreaming that.  

But here is the thing. I am currently tracking 201 series on Fitfact. That is series where I read one of more books of a series. And I haven't even gone through all my read books yet on my goodreads read shelf, there will be more. Its just plain overwhelming sometimes. 

And the worse is when I see reviews that sound so fantastic on sites about a book and then I find out its book 4 in a series. It doesn't matter to me if someone says, oh you can read that as a standalone. Nope, I cannot. If its a series of any kind, any way shape or form, any characters shared, I have to read in order. Always with no exception. So I put that recommendation aside with the thought I now have to read the first 3 first. Well, I just give up on that.


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> Outlander is my favorite series although some of the books (Dragonfly in Amber, being one of them) were a drudge to get through...


Dragonfly in Amber -- that's the second one, right? I read the first one and started the 2nd, but when it seemed that it was going to go through and give even more detail about what happened in the first one, I gave up. I would have been happy to move forward in the story, but I found it frustrating to wade through even more minutiae about the 1st. book after supposedly finishing it.

That said, I am looking forward to enjoying the TV series. Same thing for Game of Thrones. I have no interest in reading the books.


----------



## Atunah

When the 2nd gets going, make sure you have the 3rd lined up to go. I remember reading 2 and 3 literally back to back and I barely came up for air. I really struggled through the 4th one though. So much so I haven't started the 5th, which reviews say is even more of the same. 
So yes, Dragonfly is the 2nd and I was at the edge of my seat until I finished Voyager the 3rd.


----------



## readingril

I took a looooong break after reading the third book because I struggled so much with the fourth. It wasn't until I got my Kindle, got the rest via Overdrive, and got an Audible account that I managed to get through the series. Cleaning, exercising, etc really helped. 

Half way through the last book. It's OK, but I'm not in a rush to get through it. I figure it'll end on a cliff hanger and it'll be years before the next book!


----------



## Trophywife007

readingril said:


> I took a looooong break after reading the third book because I struggled so much with the fourth. It wasn't until I got my Kindle, got the rest via Overdrive, and got an Audible account that I managed to get through the series. Cleaning, exercising, etc really helped.
> 
> Half way through the last book. It's OK, but I'm not in a rush to get through it. I figure it'll end on a cliff hanger and it'll be years before the next book!


I hate cliff hangers! Plus, in a series where you're pretty much committed to finishing it, I don't think it's fair to the reader.

I've seen a few references to audible and I may check it out. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## readingril

I kept the Audible account for a little over a year... to collect a few favorite series of books.


----------



## Meemo

Just to clarify - it isn't necessary to have an Audible subscription to buy from Audible - just sign in with your Amazon email/password.  I've piled up a bunch of audiobooks just from picking up their Daily Deals and the occasional freebie. And of course check your library - libraries can be a great source for audiobooks.


----------



## Atunah

I never had a Audible subscription or membership plan. Just a regular account. I just buy audio books as needed. I have gotten some great deals. I got Outlander on audio for $3.99 since I own the kindle book and they had it on sale for that. Since I got the book also on sale and considering how long that book is, that was the deal of the year for me.


----------



## readingril

You get your money's worth with the entire series!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, but it takes so looooooooooooong with audio books. I read so much faster, so 40 hours of audio is an eternity. Main issue is that I am still trying to get into audio books and train my brain. So far I am not very successful it seems.  . I can't do anything other than listen, or I forget what was said. Like its back round after a while if I do anything else and my mind wanders. 
I got the Outlander audio as I had already read it and thought it would be a good way to get into it. It was months ago I got that and I am still barely at the point where she goes through the stones. 
Other issue is I can't find ear phones that are not painful for me so I can only do maybe 30 minutes at a time before I have to rip them off. 

I did do a YA audio book through kindle unlimited and it was simple and very short, 8 hours, so I managed to get through it with combined listening and reading. I also did this last week with a Paranormal by Jeaniene Frost. 

Romance is a bit weird to listen too. Is that just me? I read very differently than listening. Or watching for that matter. I can't explain it, but its more internal. So when emotionally charged scenes are read out loud, its a bit jarring for me. 

But first I have to find some comfortable ear phones. I can't believe how hard this is to find some. 

I am still in a bit of a historical slump. I am finishing up some other romance sub genres first and then I'll pick some kind of a classic HR author to kick my HR lust back in gear.  . Not sure what yet, but I think I want some damaged hero, or a stiff lordling. Maybe a shy one? Or maybe a down on her luck heroine? I'll find something magical.


----------



## readingril

I never listen to Audio books / podcasts at the normal speed, it's always faster.  I listen at 1.5ish speed (2 is way to fast for me), and usually faster over sex scenes.    Funny, they were talking about this on one of the recent DBSA podcasts. 

I primarily listen while exercising and doing house stuff.  If I listen to an audio book before I go to sleep, I usually have to re-listen the next day.

I haven't tried any Audible books with my KU subscription. Haven't decided how long I'm going to keep it.


----------



## crebel

The Romance Kindle Daily Deal is this book for $1.99



The description says it is Book 2 in the Windmere series. I had to look for a bit to figure out which of Candace Camp's books is Book 1 as it is not labeled Windmere, but I came up with this:



Anyone read these? I don't recognize them from pre-kindle days, but I usually like Candace Camp. I can't decide whether I want to spend almost $7 for book one before getting book two for the bargain price, so recommendations from anyone who already knows the series would be appreciated!


----------



## Atunah

I haven't read them, no. I only see one of my goodread friends that read it and they gave it a 4. The first in the series that is. And All about Romance gave it a C. But I don't often jive with their reviews anymore. 

I do see that the books are part of Scribd so I think I might read it there. That is why I was so happy that Simon and Schuster participated in Scribd, makes the monthly fee of 8.99 worth it if I can read books like that. S&S are also not in libraries often, at least not mine and they don't go on sale often. 

Not sure why they would put the 2nd on sale though. 

I read the "Lost Heir" series by Camp and I really liked it. Its been a while, I read those back in 2009.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished . It was pretty good. I like that Lark was


Spoiler



rescued from debtor's prison as a "project of the countess."


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just finished . It was pretty good. I like that Lark was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> rescued from debtor's prison as a "project of the countess."


I own this I just noticed. Since 2011. .

I recently finished 


SBTB left a great review on it and so I read it. I really liked it a lot. I like the premise of the widowed friends and sisters that lived through abusive relationships of various degrees. Considering how little rights women had then, I wonder how much spousal abuse was going on.

It really starts off with a bang I thought.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhhhhh I started a good one. You know that feeling you get when you start a historical and its just so good and you get all giddy? 


Its my latest pick from my Scribd subscription and that one book almost makes up for a month of cost, it would be $8 with tax.

But the book. Set in 1215 England. So I am only 13% in and already we had a mysterious rogue and an even more mysterious woman with fighting skill, hunting down a apparently talented priest. We had a hot and bothered kiss in a tavern, meant as a diversion, a dirty fight in a nasty alley, a glorious sword battle at the docks with men going into the water, fantastic witty and intelligent banter between the two mysterious characters that try to out wit each other. Each wanting their hands on said priest. I don't know why, but I'll find out. 

Yes, adventure here I come. Oh, and the hero wears a hose. . Mighty hosed thighs, here I come.......


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Yes, adventure here I come. Oh, and the hero wears a hose. . Mighty hosed thighs, here I come.......


Haha, his top half looks pretty good too!  I haven't read anything by Kris Kennedy yet. I see I've owned  since 2010.... hope to get to it one day.


----------



## CJArcher

I love a good adventure romance. I also have Scribd, so will check it out. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Atunah

Its got a lot of political intrigue from the time in it. It must have been a very dangerous and scary time back then. 

One of these HR where the history is not just wallpaper. Nothing wrong with the wallpaper HR, I like those too, in its time.


----------



## Tess St John

I don't think listening to a book is anything like reading one, Atunah!!! At all...I don't use Audible, but I do have my kindle read to me. I have a first generation kindle so I was going to buy a paperwhite, but I read where it doesn't have the text to speech feature, so I didn't get it.


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> I don't think listening to a book is anything like reading one, Atunah!!! At all...I don't use Audible, but I do have my kindle read to me. I have a first generation kindle so I was going to buy a paperwhite, but I read where it doesn't have the text to speech feature, so I didn't get it.


Yeah, the last talking e-ink kindle was the Kindle Keyboard. I still have mine. I also don't like that the fires only have a female voice now. I actually used to use the TTS on it. It might be more robotic, but it worked fine for me. Maybe its because I like to use my own innner voice and with narrators, its hard for me to "listen" beyond that other persons voice. Not sure if I am making sense. But it kind of puts a barrier up for me that keeps me just a step away from getting lost in the story. With the talking kindle robo voice, its "bland" enough to use your own inner voice.

I wonder if they'll ever put speakers back on the paperwhite in the future or if that is a done deal.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I wonder if they'll ever put speakers back on the paperwhite in the future or if that is a done deal.


I'd buy one in a heartbeat!

It took me a while to get used to the nuances from Audible books, I'm so used to TTS. I can switch back and forth, but TTS sure is cheaper than Audible.


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


Me three!

The Kindle Daily Deal is another Regency historical romance today. It sounds like a fun book, so I picked it up.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> The Kindle Daily Deal is another Regency historical romance today. It sounds like a fun book, so I picked it up.


Link please?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> Link please?


Ongoing thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,81254.0.html

Betsy updates it almost every day. It's also readily available on Amazon under'today's deals' which is a link right at the top of the page.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished 


And it was good all the way through. It felt different reading it than reading many other historicals. Don't ask me to explain the why though. Something about how the heroine was written and the banter and how her accent was worked in. Or something like that. Just different.

Now I am reading 


Another of my Scribd picks and ohh it is so good already too. I am on a roll here. I cannot wait to find out more about the h/H. I am so intrigued by it all. Especially the heroine.

I think I expelled my HR reading slump I had. Wohooooo *insert dancing banana.*


----------



## Tess St John

I hate most of the female voices!!!! My computer only had Microsoft Anna...and she's a B(*(%...can't stand her. The TTS on my kindle is a man and like him a lot!! A bit robotic, but not bad!! 

Glad you're out of your slump, Atunah!

I couldn't find the Kindle Daily Deal for some reason...the only book I saw was LAST STRAW...and I went to the link but didn't see any post for today.


----------



## Atunah

This is the deal of the day for romance


Its the 3rd in the Dovetale series for those that need things in order.  I haven't read that author, although I think I own a couple of the books

I prefer the male TTS voice too. Don't know why they took that away on the fires. Only female left now. Once my keyboard dies, that is it.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Link please?





Atunah said:


> This is the deal of the day for romance
> 
> 
> Its the 3rd in the Dovetale series for those that need things in order.  I haven't read that author, although I think I own a couple of the books
> 
> I prefer the male TTS voice too. Don't know why they took that away on the fires. Only female left now. Once my keyboard dies, that is it.


Sorry, Trophywife and thanks, Atunah. Usually I give the link again but the grandkids were walking in the door for the day as I was posting.

Tess, in the Daily Deal thread Ann provided the link for, the current day's deals will usually be the last post in the thread (occasionally someone will post after Betsy to comment on one of the books being offered).


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> So I finished
> 
> 
> And it was good all the way through. It felt different reading it than reading many other historicals. Don't ask me to explain the why though. Something about how the heroine was written and the banter and how her accent was worked in. Or something like that. Just different.
> 
> Now I am reading
> 
> 
> Another of my Scribd picks and ohh it is so good already too. I am on a roll here. I cannot wait to find out more about the h/H. I am so intrigued by it all. Especially the heroine.
> 
> I think I expelled my HR reading slump I had. Wohooooo *insert dancing banana.*


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Sorry, Trophywife and thanks, Atunah. Usually I give the link again but the grandkids were walking in the door for the day as I was posting.
> 
> Tess, in the Daily Deal thread Ann provided the link for, the current day's deals will usually be the last post in the thread (occasionally someone will post after Betsy to comment on one of the books being offered).


I found it on Overdrive. YAY!

Ann, thanks for posting that link. I also found a Donna Leon for $1.99. Double Yay!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Crebel...found it!!!


----------



## Trophywife007

I found this page on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Started-Scandal-Pennyroyal-Green-ebook/dp/B00LEYEZQ6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409194876&sr=8-3&keywords=julie+anne+long

_It Started with a Scandal_ by Julie Anne Long to be released on March 31, 2015... Are we f*inally* going to get Lyon's and Olivia's story? If so, it's about time!


----------



## loonlover

Trophywife007 said:


> I found this page on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Started-Scandal-Pennyroyal-Green-ebook/dp/B00LEYEZQ6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409194876&sr=8-3&keywords=julie+anne+long
> 
> _It Started with a Scandal_ by Julie Anne Long to be released on March 31, 2015... Are we f*inally* going to get Lyon's and Olivia's story? If so, it's about time!


I pre-ordered it. I knew I wouldn't remember it by March.


----------



## Trophywife007

loonlover said:


> I pre-ordered it. I knew I wouldn't remember it by March.


I try to avoid pre-ordering, but will make an exception in this case.


----------



## Atunah

I really need to catch up on the Pennyroyal series. I think I have 2 more til the new one, I have to check. 
So much I have to check up on.

So I finished 


and I really liked this one. It does have some themes that might be a trigger for some. I don't want to give it away so be prepared. Nothing graphic though. Instead of a tortured hero there is a tortured heroine. Not that the hero doesn't have some smaller demons himself, but its the heroine that is taking on the tortured trope in this book.
But I thought it was well done and I was pretty immersed in this one. I just wanted to know more and more about the heroine and how the hero will deal with her. The hero is a Viscount that owns a gambling hell. That was a Scribd subscription book.

Then I read a Kindle Unlimited book 


I liked it, didn't love it. I think it was too much of this instalove for me. White heroine, native american hero. Compared to other NA romances I have read, this falls on the more lighter and fluffer side. The h/H also seemed very young and immature, especially in the beginning. The second half is better. The sex scenes seemed kind of bland and unemotional. Nothing graphic, just not much connection.

I now read 3 HR in a row. Adieu slump.

And now I forgot what else I wanted to say. . Darn Emmentaler brain.


----------



## Jena H

Speaking of Regencies, does Signet still publish them?  I think Signet Regencies were the best, hands-down.  Of course, the whole Regency genre isn't as popular as it used to be, more's the pity.  But I still look for the Signet logo on the spine when I'm at bookstore or library.


----------



## Atunah

Jena H said:


> Speaking of Regencies, does Signet still publish them? I think Signet Regencies were the best, hands-down. Of course, the whole Regency genre isn't as popular as it used to be, more's the pity. But I still look for the Signet logo on the spine when I'm at bookstore or library.


I see them come up as back list titles sometimes, put out by the author. Sometimes the author has it re-issued like some of Mary Baloghs titles she had with Signet are being put out by the same publisher again. NAL (Penguin) That is what Signet regency was a part of.

eta: ok scatch that. I just looked at the Penguin sites and they have Signet Regencies listed. Let me see if those are new or re-issue. Looks like some are re-issues and others are new. Here you see some titles on their site.

http://www.penguin.com/books/browse/1132/regency?pgPage=2

In the amazon store you look under Intermix to find them.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_2?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158573011%2Ck%3Aintermix&keywords=intermix&ie=UTF8&qid=1409333009&rnid=133141011

Another publisher that still does regencies is Belgrave House. They just added some 85 titles to the Scribd subscription. They have Joan Wolf, Barbara Metzger and such. You can search by Belgrave House to find those.

Here is the search
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=belgrave+house&rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Abelgrave+house

I love that the prices on these are very reasonable. 2.99-3.99. Its the Mary Baloghs they are re-issuing that are at 7.99. I guess its in the name, but still disappointing on those.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

What's a Scribd subscription?


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> What's a Scribd subscription?


Its a reading subscription like Kindle Unlimited, just that you can't use it on e-ink kindles, its app based. Or you can read on the computer. It costs $8.99 a month.

There is an app for the Fire, for android and apple. It also has way more publishers than KU. Its a romance reader heaven basically, especially for historical romance. It has HarperCollins (Avon), Simon and Schuster, Sourcebooks, Kensington (Zebra), Samhain, Open Road Media, Diversion books, etc. 
I use it on my Nexus 7 tablet as I only have a 8.9 Fire HD and its a bit large and heavy for reading.

Historical romance section
http://www.scribd.com/books/Romance/Historical/all

You can browse without signing up.


----------



## Jena H

Thanks, Atunah, that's good information. I didn't realize you could search by publisher. (To be honest, it never occurred to me to try.  )

Actually, Signet ticked me off a decade or so ago. I _loved_ their Regency Christmas anthologies, but after about ten years they started releasing anthologies made up of stories from _previous_ anthologies. So, for example the 11th book would have Christmas stories from books 2, 4, and 5. It was quite annoying and a more than a little disingenuous, imo. 

Hmm, now that I'm talking about those anthologies, it might be time to take one of the old ones off the bookshelf when I finish my current read.


----------



## cagnes

I looked into Scribd awhile back & was super excited by many of the titles they had available, but then super disappointed when I discovered it wouldn't work with my Paperwhite.  I have an ipad, but never read on it, really don't want to either, love reading on my kindle!

Recently finished #9 in the Highland Guard series  & loved it! The whole series is really good.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

That's a bummer that Scribd can't be used on PW's  .

Has anyone tried KU? I think I'll clear out my TBR pile before I pursue it but I'm zipping through a couple of books each month and am wondering if maybe that would be a better way to to? Except pretty much all I read are historical romances (with a few Stephanie Plum's thrown in  ).

It would be nice if Amazon gave a discount on KU if your a Prime member.... just sayin'  .


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

cork_dork_mom said:


> Has anyone tried KU?


I signed up for my free 30 days. Can't remember what induced me to do it because originally the idea didn't appeal to me. And I went wild, downloading anything that looked vaguely appealing. Admittedly doing that gave me a low success rate of books I actually continued reading after the first couple of pages, but I bet I read a dozen in a few weeks (all mysteries and thrillers; I've been on a mystery tear lately too). Definitely more than enough to be worth the $10 subscription price. So I'm going to let the subscription ride for now. The minute I'm not getting my money's worth, it's gone.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I signed up for my free 30 days. Can't remember what induced me to do it because originally the idea didn't appeal to me. And I went wild, downloading anything that looked vaguely appealing. Admittedly doing that gave me a low success rate of books I actually continued reading after the first couple of pages, but I bet I read a dozen in a few weeks (all mysteries and thrillers; I've been on a mystery tear lately too). Definitely more than enough to be worth the $10 subscription price. So I'm going to let the subscription ride for now. The minute I'm not getting my money's worth, it's gone.


Me too, the minute I run out of value, I am out. Thankfully its really easy to cancel. I finished my trial and I am on my first paid month now. I have loaded some books on a wishlist for KU and that makes it easier to figure out what to read. I think its a bit thin pickings for historical romance though. I already read many of the good ones with prime over the last 2 years. Many through Montlake publishing. I still have the Anne Stuart series to go and a couple of other authors within HR that publish with Montlake. 
Once I can't make it worth the $10 anymore, I am out. I mean if its the same by outright buying the books per month, then there is no point in just renting them. I wish that they had a discount for prime members. If it was 4.99, or even 6.99, it would be a bit more palatable. Especially considering the selection that I get from Scribd in historical romance for 8.99. I do wish it could be read on e-ink, but thankfully I found my Nexus to be really nice to read on. Surprised the heck out of me. Must be the resolution and the screen. I can turn the light down way down on it and it looks like paper in a way. Nothing beats my kindle basic though. I am not fond of my Paperwhite 1, it looks milky and splotchy. 
But the best reading display I have is my basic now. A bit better than my keyboard.

I just started 

after the talk of the 10th book in the series coming out next year. So this is the 6th in the series I am reading. I already own the 7th also. I might get caught up by the next release. 

I already love it. I forgot how I love Julie Anne Long's writing. Its just so rhythmic. Not sure if that is a good word to describe but forgive me, hubby and I are off early today for the weekend and I am on my 2nd Margarita. Low carb Margarita. . I use the True Lemon/Lime products for the home made base. Yummy.

Hey, I live in San Antonio, that is my excuse. 

Back to Lord Ice now.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... I already love it. I forgot how I love Julie Anne Long's writing. Its just so rhythmic. Not sure if that is a good word to describe but forgive me, hubby and I are off early today for the weekend and I am on my 2nd Margarita. Low carb Margarita. . I use the True Lemon/Lime products for the home made base. Yummy.
> 
> Hey, I live in San Antonio, that is my excuse.
> 
> Back to Lord Ice now.


I've enjoyed all the Pennyroyal Green series... thanks to you for recommending it!

I want the recipe for a low carb Margi! Can you post it here?

Thx!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I've enjoyed all the Pennyroyal Green series... thanks to you for recommending it!
> 
> I want the recipe for a low carb Margi! Can you post it here?
> 
> Thx!


I make it with true lemon/lime packets. Those are just crystalized fruit basically. So I use 12 lime packets and 4 lemon packets and then I add 1 cup of water to that. That makes a batch for 2 servings of margarita. I don't put the sugar in the mix. The original recipe had 1/4 cup of sugar in there. I add my liquid splenda right into the glass.

So the 2 serving batch again is total of 1 cup liquid. 12 lime packets, 4 lemon packets. Or enough lime and lemon juice to get 1/2 of squeezed juiced and add 1/2 water. You want a total of 1 cup. I use more lime than lemon. I guess like 3 large limes and one lemon. I find easier to work with the true lemon stuff. I have the 500 count boxes in the house. 

Then I add half of that batch to a glass with small ice. I add a syrup. I don't have triple sec, but I have sugar free monin syrups and I used the strawberry one. 1 ounce. Then I add 2-3 drops of liquid splenda which equals 2-3 ts of sugar. Monin syrups also makes triple sec, maybe I get that later at some point. I then add 1.5 ounce of tequila to that glass. Stir and drink.

Then you have enough sour mix for another serving.  So the only carb would be the tequila in this drink.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... So the only carb would be the tequila in this drink.


That's amazing. I'm going to look for those ingredients. I believe that hard liquor in general is carb free, since alcohol sugar does not raise blood sugar levels, as I understand it.

Cheers!


----------



## crebel

The carbs in alcohol chart from Atkins:

If you enjoy a cocktail before dinner, or a glass of whiskey by the fire, you'll be happy to know that most alcohols are zero carb! This list is for straight alcohols, like gin, vodka, whiskey, and so on. 

The carb counts given here are effective carb counts, with the fiber removed. All amounts here are for a 1oz shot, except as indicated.

Absinthe - 0g
Armagnac - 0g
Beer (12oz) - 12.5g
Bourbon - 0g
Brandy - 0g
Cachaca - 0g
Cognac - 0g
Gin - 0g
Mezcal - 0g
Rum - 0g
Scotch - 0g
Tequila - 0g
  Vodka - 0g
Whiskey - 0g

We do have some interesting side conversations here in the HR thread, don't we?


----------



## Atunah

Hard liquor it is then, no more beer  

So really it will be the limes and lemons that have some carbs. True lemon states less than one carb per package and one package is one segment. I assume 4 of those make a large lemon. No clue. I might use less in my next batch, it was mighty, whats the word, bitey. 

I always wanted a nice dark leather and wood library room where I can lounge on a comfy chair with a glass of nice whisky on the rocks and a nice HR on my kindle. There, segwayed right back on topic.  

I am really loving the Julie Anne Long title I am reading. Should be finished with it tomorrow sometimes. Love the hero and the heroine both so far. 

I hope this roll I am on lasts a while. Good book after another. Makes up for when I get stuck in a mediocre stretch.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished and loved

Another great in the PennyRoyal series.

Then I read 

And its the first Milan I didn't love. The theme just didn't work for me and the h/H just didn't have that thing I need them to have. I didn't like how quickly he hired her as his mistress, knowing how very desperate she was. Just seemed icky to me and un hero like. I guess that was part of his personality after the horror he went through as a child. But it just didn't work for me. The villain was too cartoonish for me and overall just wasn't working for me as far as plot goes. First half was slow, second half was a bit better, but also a bit cray cray.

Now some sales
* All $1.99*
Second in Wallflower series
http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/51Tt8IXWWUL._SL160_.jpg

3rd in Forgotten princesses series


2nd in series


1st in series


1st in series


One of my favorite books. 3rd in the numbers series


Read this recently, floved this one. I raved about it here. 1st in series.


----------



## crebel

Well, piffle, 6 HRs on sale and I already have every single one.  Shocking, I know!  The whole Sarah MacLean series is one of my favorites, I definitely recommend Eleven Scandals if you haven't already bought/read it.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Well, piffle, 6 HRs on sale and I already have every single one. Shocking, I know! The whole Sarah MacLean series is one of my favorites, I definitely recommend Eleven Scandals if you haven't already bought/read it.


I totally fell in love with the heroine in that one. I mean head over heals. I also loved the Hero. Love the stuffy ones that fall hard.


----------



## Atunah

I bought this book on sale for 99 cents


I got a ereaderiq notice of price reduction, it was like 6.99. Now I don't recall exactly why I had a specific ereaderiq watch list going on that. I am pretty sure it had to do with that movie SBTB talked about, Belle I think? Based on a true story of a half black women in history. I just can't find that blog on the site, their seach doesn't bring anything up. This book has a mixed raced heroine and so I am pretty sure it was brought up in discussions there in that movie review. Or did we talk about it here. I just don't know. I bought it anyway as it sounds adventurous. Pirates, I mean come one. They get me everytime. 

Anywho, I just can't recall where I heard about this book to watch the price on it, but I don't see a lot of interracial historicals so I got it,

I am currently reading a Barbara Metzger title. This is one the traditional regency back list titles that Belgrave House puts out. They have many now on Scribd and that is how I am reading it. I am making the best of my subscription. 


So far I am liking it. It has the light and witty tone of many regencies.


----------



## Jena H

Love Regencies.    I'm reading one now too, by a great author, altho I do have a bit of a gripe about it.  First of all, it's a book-book, an actual physical book which I got from the library.  (Because I'm pretty much a dinosaur, I guess, lol.)  Anyway, I was browsing the romances and saw the author's name, whose books I loved many years ago, and picked up the book and looked at the cover and blurb and based on that, I took the book home.  But not too far in, I realized that this book must be part of a series, as there are references to other characters (friends of the MC) who had gotten married:  Susanna was now married to Lord This, and Emmaline was Countess That, and sweet Marie was engaged to marry the second son of Earl Such-and-Such.  It really was quite an info dump, especially since these people are described all at once, before they actually appear in the book.  Obviously each of these other girls already starred in her own book, complete with happy ending, so continuing readers already know who's who, but I was at a loss, and found it a little frustrating, especially since I didn't know this book was part of a series.  The cover says "From the author of Northern Star" above the title (in much smaller font, of course), and since the book itself is called "Evening Star" (again, these book titles are fictional) I probably should have realized that the books were related in some sort of series, as evidenced by the recurrence of the word "Star."

Anyway, I'm a little miffed that there's no mention on the cover of "Book Four of the Star Series" or something, to let potential readers know that this is part of a series.  I still haven't figured out who's who in the book and I'm just forging ahead hoping that either I'll figure it out eventually, or I won't need to know it after all.

But other than that I'm pretty much enjoying the book.  I'm trying to overlook the fact that it includes a trope I find silly and ridiculous, and again, I'm just forging ahead to see how things work out.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished . I enjoyed the story but couldn't reconcile that it was set in 1660's London. Read more like 1800's, well, Colin did carry a sword but other than that it didn't quite feel like the right era.

The best part of the story


Spoiler



was the practical jokes! Colin (main character) was usually the instigator and they played a small part in his realizing that Amy was his true love... nothing says true love like being able to laugh at yourself. 


. I don't know if I'll read any more in the series but if you run across this one on Overdrive or something similar it would be worth it.


----------



## ColleenLDonnelly

I know a lot of these are bodice-rippers. Very popular! I prefer a slower tale of historical romance, though. Something that works into the heart.


----------



## Trophywife007

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just finished . I enjoyed the story but couldn't reconcile that it was set in 1660's London. Read more like 1800's, well, Colin did carry a sword but other than that it didn't quite feel like the right era.
> 
> The best part of the story
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> was the practical jokes! Colin (main character) was usually the instigator and they played a small part in his realizing that Amy was his true love... nothing says true love like being able to laugh at yourself.
> 
> 
> . I don't know if I'll read any more in the series but if you run across this one on Overdrive or something similar it would be worth it.


That was offered as a freebie last year. I'll have to move it up on my list!


----------



## Atunah

I own that Lauren Royal title. It hangs out with many others I own. 

And I have a freebie 

This author basically writes nordic historicals. Norseman are the new scotsman, something like that. This is the first in a trilogy. The author has several series. 


I read another one of hers, Loving the Norseman and I liked it a lot. Different setting which I found interesting. The one I read is set in 1354. The freebie today is set in 1819. Most surprising I found? She has a one liner from Diana Galbaldon on her book page.


> "A Woman of Choice" is a charming love story, gracefully told, in a fresh and engaging setting!
> -Diana Gabaldon
> International Best-selling Author of the OUTLANDER Series


Found that interesting.

I finished a RS and now I think I will start a kindle unlimited title that is a back list story by Stella Riley, or as she used to write as Juliet Blyth. Her books are suppose to be really good. And this one is set in georgian times and I love me some laced and heeled heroes.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... Norseman are the new scotsman, something like that.


Too funny!


----------



## Atunah

So far I am really liking "The Parfit Knight". You know when sometimes you read a historical and its set in a period, but you wouldn't really know unless you read the date? This one you feel the time period. There are some descriptions of clothing and such of course, but the sense really comes from the mood the author sets, and the dialogue. Oh the dialogue is divine. Like you guys know, I am not good in explaining why some stuff works, or the technical things about books. This just feels authentic. Not like modern characters playing dressup. 

The author has a handful of other books and I read on her author page that she fell in love with writing all over again and will have a new book out in October. She kind of dropped of the face of the earth for many years, found self publishing and got inspired again. I just love stories like that. After Parfit Knight it is followed with the Melisande, not sure if I am spelling this right and the new book she is putting out will be the 3rd in that series.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Anyone remember The dukes tattoo?? There was a second book and supposed to be a third... anyone know if / when it will be out?


----------



## crebel

cork_dork_mom said:


> Anyone remember The dukes tattoo?? There was a second book and supposed to be a third... anyone know if / when it will be out?




This is Book 2 of that series. I couldn't find a date for release of Book3.


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> Anyone remember The dukes tattoo?? There was a second book and supposed to be a third... anyone know if / when it will be out?


The 3rd book is supposed to be titled "His Lordship's Last Wager" and it's listed on goodreads as due out 2014 or so. I couldn't find a blog or facebook page for Miranda Davis to see if she posted any updates about the book.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Anyone remember The dukes tattoo?? There was a second book and supposed to be a third... anyone know if / when it will be out?


Looking on goodreads it seems she is working on the 3rd. That blog post was on the 11th of August. I still have to read the 2nd, I loved the first. Is the 2nd good also?


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> The 3rd book is supposed to be titled "His Lordship's Last Wager" and it's listed on goodreads as due out 2014 or so. I couldn't find a blog or facebook page for Miranda Davis to see if she posted any updates about the book.


If you go to the discussion at the bottom of The Baron's Betrothal product page, Miranda Davis has quite a nice running discussion with her readers (and mentions she is not on Facebook and doesn't really want to be). Her last post on August 14, 2014 says she is hanging her head in shame as she is not any closer to publishing Book 3 than she was almost a year ago.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Looking on goodreads it seems she is working on the 3rd. That blog post was on the 11th of August. I still have to read the 2nd, I loved the first. Is the 2nd good also?


I haven't read the second one yet, just bought it after cork_dork_mom's post. I may move it to the top of the TBR pile. If I do, I will let you know what I think!


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> If you go to the discussion at the bottom of The Baron's Betrothal product page, Miranda Davis has quite a nice running discussion with her readers (and mentions she is not on Facebook and doesn't really want to be). Her last post on August 14, 2014 says she is hanging her head in shame as she is not any closer to publishing Book 3 than she was almost a year ago.


Oh no, that doesn't sound promising! I was hoping it would be out before the end of the year. 



crebel said:


> If you go to the discussion at the bottom of The Baron's Betrothal product page, Miranda Davis has quite a nice running discussion with her readers (and mentions she is not on Facebook and doesn't really want to be). Her last post on August 14, 2014 says she is hanging her head in shame as she is not any closer to publishing Book 3 than she was almost a year ago.


I enjoyed it, it was definitely worth the read! 

Btw, I see that I still have  available to loan. If anyone is interested, just pm me your email address.


----------



## K.B. Rose

I love the really fun, modern historical romances, like Tessa Dare, Sophie Jordan, and Sarah MacLean (though she's really hit and miss with me). Are there any other authors that have a similar writing style?

I just finished reading A Good Debutante's Guide to Ruin by Sophie Jordan and really liked it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Looking on goodreads it seems she is working on the 3rd. That blog post was on the 11th of August. I still have to read the 2nd, I loved the first. Is the 2nd good also?


I liked the second one a lot! Wish she would hurry with number three.


----------



## Atunah

K.B. Rose said:


> I love the really fun, modern historical romances, like Tessa Dare, Sophie Jordan, and Sarah MacLean (though she's really hit and miss with me). Are there any other authors that have a similar writing style?
> 
> I just finished reading A Good Debutante's Guide to Ruin by Sophie Jordan and really liked it.


Julie Anne Long? Maya Rodale maybe also. Julia Quinn would fit in there also. I know I am missing some, if they come to me I'll post. Brain is scattering today. 



Wisteria Clematis said:


> I liked the second one a lot! Wish she would hurry with number three.


I need to move the 2nd on up on my tbr. I am slightly overwhelmed lately with my reading next list. Its almost a problem of having too much to pick from.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished . Sorta liked it. Not enough dialogue. I get bogged down where there's not much talking going on. I loved that Montford was


Spoiler



SO OCD!! It just KILLED him to have things out of order & messy. And Astrid is all that and more.


. I have to say, I think my all time favorite scene is in this book...


Spoiler



after Montford rescues Astrid & they're on horseback on the way home they... um.... mutually pleasure each other (THAT had to be tricky!)  THEN he manages to nod off & FALLS OF THE BACK OF THE HORSE!!!  


. I guffawed!!!!! Cute book.


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just finished . Sorta liked it. Not enough dialogue. I get bogged down where there's not much talking going on. I loved that Montford was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SO OCD!! It just KILLED him to have things out of order & messy. And Astrid is all that and more.
> 
> 
> . I have to say, I think my all time favorite scene is in this book...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> after Montford rescues Astrid & they're on horseback on the way home they... um.... mutually pleasure each other (THAT had to be tricky!)  THEN he manages to nod off & FALLS OF THE BACK OF THE HORSE!!!
> 
> 
> . I guffawed!!!!! Cute book.


That was a great scene. I guess I didn't notice about the dialogue. I am so bad about noticing certain things or putting words to it.

So finished

Was just great. Loved the whole thing. Will be reading another by this author soon.

Then I finished 

I like Sabrina Jeffries usually, but I didn't like the lying and deceiving all the way through by the hero mostly, but some of it also by the heroine. It just kept me from being invested in the couple from the beginning and by the time the truth came out, there wasn't any time for me to like them as a couple anymore. It wasn't totally horrible, just ok allrighty then. And the other thing that really bugged me was that the hero kept using seduction to make her not question anything. It was constant. It seemed just icky at times.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Feeling a little desperate after reading a string of very mediocre historicals, so I downloaded "The Parfit Knight" yesterday. Atunah--thank you, thank you! My drought is ended    I loved it so much I stayed up half the night to finish it. I'm going to start the sequel today....I can't help myself. Have to know what happens to Rock and the rest of the characters. Can't believe I've never read anything by this author in all these years, it seems she has been around for awhile.


----------



## Atunah

Anytime. Good stuff, isn't it. She doesn't have a huge back list. I am going to read the one about Rock too soon. I love when the time period comes alive for me. 
I guess folks thought she died, she mentions that on her blog.  . She has started to write another book in her other series. She's been at it for a year I think. Those I think are more historical even, haven't read those yet so there must be a lot of research.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks for the rec, I added "The Parfit Knight" to my tbr pile too!  Just finished *Tallie's Knight by Anne Gracie*.... a really good read, but unfortunately in isn't kindleized.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So finished
> 
> Was just great. Loved the whole thing. Will be reading another by this author soon.


I just borrowed that for my Sept. Prime loan.


----------



## worktolive

Even though its published by Carina Press, this is a historical mystery, not a romance. I was intrigued by the synopsis, and really liked the sample, so since it's currently on sale for $0.99, I went ahead and bought it.



Court of Conspiracy by April Taylor

It's set in Tudor times in an alternate England, where Anne Boleyn gave birth to a son and is now the Queen Mother. Apparently there are some paranormal elements also. I used to love reading English history, except that I hated knowing the outcomes (and I always thought Anne got a bit of a raw deal) so this is like catnip for me.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished . Really enjoyed it. Interesting history about the MacGregor clan.


----------



## Gail Hart

This one  is a western historical romance by a new author, Jacqui Nelson. It's free at the moment (I don't know for how long).


----------



## Jena H

I recently finished one of Mary Balogh's _Simply_ books. I guess it was the final one in the series, but I didn't know it was part of a series when I picked it up. I love Balogh's writing, and her knowledge of the Regency era is unsurpassed, but... I didn't much care for it above half. Why can't she just write a standalone book and have the ending be the ending?? This one was confusing because there were waaay too many characters, and they all had titles as well as first names, so it was difficult to remember that when she mentioned Mary in one paragraph and Lady Whatnot in another, or calling someone George here, and Highborn there, they were the same person. I didn't know who was married to whom or what the various relationships were, and since it was the last of four books, it was a little late in the game to figure it all out. Plus I think that the heroine's opinion/POV/guiding principle was pretty ridiculous and more suited to a 14-year-old girl than a 35-year-old woman (and schoolmistress, no less).

I will say that there were some very good points about this book. Some of it was a bit anachronistic and unrealistic for the times, but it was interesting. However, if I do read Balogh again, I think I'll stick to her older stuff and stay away from the series.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Atunah said:


> So far I am really liking "The Parfit Knight". You know when sometimes you read a historical and its set in a period, but you wouldn't really know unless you read the date? This one you feel the time period. There are some descriptions of clothing and such of course, but the sense really comes from the mood the author sets, and the dialogue. Oh the dialogue is divine. Like you guys know, I am not good in explaining why some stuff works, or the technical things about books. This just feels authentic. Not like modern characters playing dressup.
> 
> The author has a handful of other books and I read on her author page that she fell in love with writing all over again and will have a new book out in October. She kind of dropped of the face of the earth for many years, found self publishing and got inspired again. I just love stories like that. After Parfit Knight it is followed with the Melisande, not sure if I am spelling this right and the new book she is putting out will be the 3rd in that series.


I picked this book up on your rec, Altunah--and I am LOVING it. I adore reading Regencies and this one is spot on. I'm about three quarters through and ready to step into the pages of the book and slap the stupidness out of Phillip, a brother who does all the wrong things for what he thinks are the right reasons. And I am more than a little bit in love with Amberley... 

Great book. Glad I found it. I will be looking for more from Stella Riley.


----------



## cagnes

EC Sheedy said:


> I picked this book up on your rec, Altunah--and I am LOVING it. I adore reading Regencies and this one is spot on. I'm about three quarters through and ready to step into the pages of the book and slap the stupidness out of Phillip, a brother who does all the wrong things for what he thinks are the right reasons. And I am more than a little bit in love with Amberley...
> 
> Great book. Glad I found it. I will be looking for more from Stella Riley.


I borrowed  for my October prime loan, looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Atunah

Glad you enjoy it. I love it when I recommend something people like. With reading being so personal and individual, its not a given that we all like the same thing. And I like that we can talk about it either way. Meaning if a recommendation didn't work out, I want us to be able to state that too. Its ok. But I get giddy when I love something and someone else does too. 

And cagnes, if you like the Parfit when you get to it, the follow up is also on prime/KU for the next month.

Its about a secondary character in Parfit


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Glad you enjoy it. I love it when I recommend something people like. With reading being so personal and individual, its not a given that we all like the same thing. And I like that we can talk about it either way. Meaning if a recommendation didn't work out, I want us to be able to state that too. Its ok. But I get giddy when I love something and someone else does too.
> 
> And cagnes, if you like the Parfit when you get to it, the follow up is also on prime/KU for the next month.
> 
> Its about a secondary character in Parfit


Good to know, thanks! I didn't realize there was a sequel & I'm pretty OCD about reading related books & series.


----------



## Jena H

cagnes said:


> I borrowed  for my October prime loan, looking forward to reading it!


I must admit, the cover of this book isn't the best advertising, is it??  And apparently it's not set in medieval times, so I'm curious about the title.


----------



## Atunah

That is why I recommended Parfit Knight. I only found out about that from a review on goodreads and I put in in my private notes. Its not listed as series on goodreads.

You can be sure that if I know, and I'll dig deep if I have to, I will always mention if a book is in any kind of series. 
I get upset too when I don't know beforehand and I read one before the other. For me, I can never turn back time and go back to the earlier one. At least not for a long time so I can forget I ever read the book. There are a few like that where I just haven't gone back to the earlier book because I still remember the later ones. Maybe as I get older, more will fall out of the brain? 

I am finally reading now that I had a totally nightmare with the new Scribd app update. If you have Scribd, do not update yet. I promise, you will be very upset like me. They put in huge margins, I ended up with only 7 cm of text width. that is 2.75 inches on my Nexus. Its almost like the narrow setting in the kindle app. And they added hyphenations so I ended up with stuff like this at the end of the line:

could-
n't

Har-
grove

ac-
cepted

Its a new feature and after emailing with them, they'll keep it. Someone was nice enough to get me the apk for the last version so I was able to go back. Don't know if any of you have Scribd, but just in case I thought to warn you. I have screenshots if anyone wants to see the before and after. I posted them on mobilereads.

Anywho, I was reading this book on Scribd when the disaster happened.



This is the second book in a trilogy. Its been a while since I read the first one. Loved the first one, so far this one is good too. I think I like Sabrina Jeffries.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> But I get giddy when I love something and someone else does too.


Totally agree. I recommended a favorite book to a friend a while back and she liked it so much she also bought the Audible version and just did a re-listen this past week. Totally tickled me (especially since a lot of the time we don't agree on books).


----------



## EC Sheedy

Atunah said:


> Glad you enjoy it. I love it when I recommend something people like. With reading being so personal and individual, its not a given that we all like the same thing. And I like that we can talk about it either way. Meaning if a recommendation didn't work out, I want us to be able to state that too. Its ok. But I get giddy when I love something and someone else does too.
> 
> And cagnes, if you like the Parfit when you get to it, the follow up is also on prime/KU for the next month.
> 
> Its about a secondary character in Parfit


I hope it's Rockcliffe! It will take a special woman to take that man down.


----------



## Atunah

EC Sheedy said:


> I hope it's Rockcliffe! It will take a special woman to take that man down.


Yep, I am looking forward to reading his story.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Yep, I am looking forward to reading his story.


It is really, really good! Maybe even better than the Parfit Knight....when Rockcliffe falls he falls hard. A wonderful romance, plus we get to peek into the married lives of the two couples from the first book. I loved the conversations/interactions between this great group of friends.

Almost afraid to start another book right now....it will be difficult for anything to compare with these. Stella Riley is definitely going on my keeper shelf. Her other titles are from much earlier time periods though and I'm not sure I'll give them a try. Maybe later.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Wisteria Clematis said:


> It is really, really good! Maybe even better than the Parfit Knight....when Rockcliffe falls he falls hard. A wonderful romance, plus we get to peek into the married lives of the two couples from the first book. I loved the conversations/interactions between this great group of friends.
> 
> Almost afraid to start another book right now....it will be difficult for anything to compare with these. Stella Riley is definitely going on my keeper shelf. Her other titles are from much earlier time periods though and I'm not sure I'll give them a try. Maybe later.


I will start this book tonight. Better than Parfait? I can't wait... 

And thanks. I love going into a book with a bit of buzz. I don't always love them, but in the case of Stella Riley, the buzz is well-deserved.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

seeing all this buzz about Parfait knight but gotta say... judging from the cover (which I NEVER do   ) it looks really dry. Worth a read?


----------



## Atunah

Oh yes, worth reading. The cover is, um, well..... 

Here is the cover from 1986 with St. Martins









and this says 1987 same publisher, maybe different release? no clue


----------



## Jena H

Atunah said:


> Oh yes, worth reading. The cover is, um, well.....
> 
> Here is the cover from 1986 with St. Martins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this says 1987 same publisher, maybe different release? no clue


Is it the same book? They have different author name than the other cover you showed. And I'll ask again, would there need to be a spoiler warning to explain the title?


----------



## Atunah

The book is set in Georgian time, 1774. 

The author published under Juliet Blyth, Anna Marsh and Stella Riley. I think she is putting everything under Stella Riley.

I am not sure what you mean about title spoiler.  . I don't recall the title coming up in the book. 

I did find this which was discussing "Chaucer" 

Meaning of 'He was a veray parfit gentil knight'
The famous line from the General Prologue and something to aspire to for the rest of us.

In terms of meaning 'veray' is clearly 'very', 'parfit' you can understand from the French 'parfait' for 'perfect' and 'gentil' again from the French 'gentil' for 'kind' although some translate it as 'gentle'.

So, 'He was a very perfect gentle knight.'


----------



## Jena H

Atunah said:


> The book is set in Georgian time, 1774.
> 
> The author published under Juliet Blyth, Anna Marsh and Stella Riley. I think she is putting everything under Stella Riley.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean about title spoiler. . I don't recall the title coming up in the book.
> 
> I did find this which was discussing "Chaucer"
> 
> Meaning of 'He was a veray parfit gentil knight'
> The famous line from the General Prologue and something to aspire to for the rest of us.
> 
> In terms of meaning 'veray' is clearly 'very', 'parfit' you can understand from the French 'parfait' for 'perfect' and 'gentil' again from the French 'gentil' for 'kind' although some translate it as 'gentle'.
> 
> So, 'He was a very perfect gentle knight.'


Thanks. I didn't know if the title was explained somewhere in the book, so I didn't want any explanation to 'spoil' it for those who haven't read it yet. It's been a while since I read any Middle English, and I confess that "parfit" was beyond my memory. And obviously being in the Georgian era, there were no actual knights involved.


----------



## crebel

Okay, you have all convinced me.  I just added Parfit Knight to my Kindle!


----------



## ValeriGail

crebel said:


> Okay, you have all convinced me. I just added Parfit Knight to my Kindle!


You won't regret it. I picked it up after seeing it here. Just fixing to start the second book. It is really good and worth the read.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Will check out The Parfit Knight, too!  I love historical romance set in the 18th Century.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, OUTLANDER fans...how was last night? So many people on FB are raving!!! I knew I couldn't watch the series when I saw previews of Jamie being beaten...I can't handle abuse like that...but many people are loving the series and I know we had some fans here!!


----------



## readingril

LOVED IT!

There's an Outlander thread @
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=174915


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Tess St John said:


> Okay, OUTLANDER fans...how was last night? So many people on FB are raving!!! I knew I couldn't watch the series when I saw previews of Jamie being beaten...I can't handle abuse like that...but many people are loving the series and I know we had some fans here!!


It was breathtaking. The wedding itself was just... words cannot describe how beautiful it was. The wonderful clothes, the look on Jamie's face when he sees Claire is just so sweet.

Oh......and then the wedding NIGHT........   . So totally amazing. Reinforced for me that Sam gets Jamie. The subtle touches, words and looks between them is just so right.

Had to watch it with hubby and act all nonchalant and cool about it when inside I was just a quivering mess!!


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished  and am amazed at how well I liked it since I don't necessarily seek out books about


Spoiler



the disabled


, plus the fact that there was


Spoiler



no sex


. Go figure. Great story! Loved


Spoiler



the parrot


 and the rest of the supporting cast. I can't wait to continue with the next one which will be my October prime loan... putting off  which I assume will also be available as a prime loan. I've been waiting for this one for several months now.


----------



## Tess St John

cork_dork_mom said:


> It was breathtaking. The wedding itself was just... words cannot describe how beautiful it was. The wonderful clothes, the look on Jamie's face when he sees Claire is just so sweet.
> 
> Oh......and then the wedding NIGHT........   . So totally amazing. Reinforced for me that Sam gets Jamie. The subtle touches, words and looks between them is just so right.
> 
> Had to watch it with hubby and act all nonchalant and cool about it when inside I was just a quivering mess!!


I think that reaction is the standard!!! Great to see so many people enjoying it!!


----------



## Tess St John

Did you guys see how many view we have? That's incredible!!


----------



## Trophywife007

It's pretty quiet here; I guess everyone is busy reading!

I've finished the first two books in Kasey Michaels' Redgrave series, enjoyed them both very much, and am looking forward to the last two. It's got everything... historical setting, old conspiracies coming to light, plus some yummy lords.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> It's pretty quiet here; I guess everyone is busy reading!
> 
> I've finished the first two books in Kasey Michaels Redgrave series, enjoyed them both very much, and am looking forward to the last two. It's got everything... historical setting, old conspiracies coming to light, plus some yummy lords.


I love that series. I am about to start the 4th, what a hero dares. Just have to finish a steampunk first. The mystery that is woven through the series is really well done. Great books. I think I gave 5 stars to the first 3. I liked them that much.

I read a couple of contemporary things in between. I did read 

recently. The link is to a audio version as for some reason the kindle book is not available anymore. This was a freebie I got a while back and the setting is quite interesting. I liked how the language barrier was shown here, him being from Norway and her being Scottish. I thought it was well done, coming from a non native english speaker.

I'll read more by this author. I have a couple of hers as freebies from a while back.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I love that series. I am about to start the 4th, what a hero dares. Just have to finish a steampunk first. The mystery that is woven through the series is really well done. Great books. I think I gave 5 stars to the first 3. I liked them that much.


I'm pretty certain I got the recommendation from you and I think you are spot on!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I've gotten hooked on Audible and it amazes me how the reader can make or break the enjoyment of the story.

Listened to the first in the Highlander series by Karen Marie Moning. The fellow narrating it had such a big, deep voice that when he would do the women's voices it was just... wrong  . Made them sound sissified. 

But now I'm listening to An affair before Christmas by Eloisa James and the story is meh   but the woman reading is has a WONDERFUL voice and does the male and female voices really well.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I just finished  and I think this was the sweetest, most wonderful love story.

I never thought I'd read a book where the heroine


Spoiler



is a breast cancer survivor and has lived through a mastectomy! Grace is very self conscious about her scars and wants someone to really love her for what's on the inside. Lovingdon, the duke, is suffering horribly from the loss of his wife and child and knows he can't survive another loss like that. Grace asks him to help her find her true love... and, well, you can guess how it ends. But the journey for both of them is soooooo wonderful.


.

Oh, I just loved the leading characters. Move this to the top of your TBR pile. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> I just finished  and I think this was the sweetest, most wonderful love story.


I just checked it out from the library. No wait list, yay. I am in desperate need for something to get me out of the reading slump, this sounds just like the thing. I keep picking up books and then set them down again. Nothing has been grabbing me. Heath has never let me down so I'll start that today.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

There must be a lot of slumps - this thread has been really quiet. I was hoping everyone was busy reading  .

I'm trying to douse my loss of Outlander until April by binging on romances of all types


----------



## Atunah

I have been really struggling. Finished only 2 books in October so far and one I have been trying to read for 2 weeks. Started about 6, something I never do. Its not that the books are bad, its just that I need something something. You know?


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I've been there before! Kinda like having an itch you just can't quite scratch  !!

For awhile I'll burn through a bazillion books then all of a sudden WHAM  ! All of a sudden nothing is interesting. That's always a rough time because I'm always reading. Lately I've had a book on kindle, another one on audible and now I've got the kindle app on my phone so I have ANOTHER book going there  .

I'm dabbling my toes in erotica and wasn't sure if hubby would see my purchases on Amazon and wonder about what I was up to so I've gone a little underground with THAT reading  . So far I've found some really good books that actually have well written plots (have found some real dogs too tho  ).


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> I've been there before! Kinda like having an itch you just can't quite scratch !!
> 
> For awhile I'll burn through a bazillion books then all of a sudden WHAM ! All of a sudden nothing is interesting. That's always a rough time because I'm always reading. Lately I've had a book on kindle, another one on audible and now I've got the kindle app on my phone so I have ANOTHER book going there .
> 
> I'm dabbling my toes in erotica and wasn't sure if hubby would see my purchases on Amazon and wonder about what I was up to so I've gone a little underground with THAT reading . So far I've found some really good books that actually have well written plots (have found some real dogs too tho ).


I think your recommend is going to work. I am really liking it already. I hadn't realized this series is about the children of the h/H's of the St. James series. Neat. 
I think this one might to the trick.

Erotica is so hard now to find the good stuff, isn't it. There is just so much bad out there. Holy cow is some of it bad. . I too want plot with erotica. Going underground, cracked me up.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I think your recommend is going to work. I am really liking it already. I hadn't realized this series is about the children of the h/H's of the St. James series. Neat.
> I think this one might to the trick.
> 
> Erotica is so hard now to find the good stuff, isn't it. There is just so much bad out there. Holy cow is some of it bad. . I too want plot with erotica. Going underground, cracked me up.


When I get bored, I tend to leave romance behind for a while and go to a different genre, so when I come back to it, it feels fresher.

PWP, from my fanfic days - Porn Without Plot - guess it's the same for erotica with no plot hm?


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> When I get bored, I tend to leave romance behind for a while and go to a different genre, so when I come back to it, it feels fresher.
> 
> PWP, from my fanfic days - Porn Without Plot - guess it's the same for erotica with no plot hm?


I tried the different genre, historical mystery, urban fantasy. When I have a block though, its all bets off. Usually a really good historical gets me back. And often its the true and tried lordling type, London based ones. I know many get tired of them and I like different themes with the best of them, but when it comes down to nuts and bolts, I go with the familiar and comfort of a good story and a sad Lord. Sad Lords are my catnip. 

I don't really read much fiction anymore that doesn't either have history in it, or some kind of romantic plot, even if they aren't romance. Its just what I like at this stage in my life. I read all the other stuff in younger years. Now I want adventure and feelings. Must have feelings.

Porn without plot, thats funny. That is what some of this "erotica" is that is in the kindle store. So much of it. I'd actually call it porn more than erotica in many cases. Wham bam cheese fest.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I've taken a break from historical romance and been reading some Barbara Freethy Callaway books. I have come to realize that I am a cynical old hag.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the last of the Redgrave series:  I enjoyed the whole series very much and the way the overall story wove through the four books was interestingly done.

For my October prime loan I got  which is the follow up to  It's so good and I'm only 20% in. Pay no attention to that boring cover!

Thanks for the recommendations, Atunah!


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> For my October prime loan I got  which is the follow up to  It's so good and I'm only 20% in. Pay no attention to that boring cover!
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations, Atunah!


Me too, just borrowed that one for my Oct prime, but haven't started it yet. Currently reading  & enjoying it so far. Love the MacKenzies series!


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> I just finished  and I think this was the sweetest, most wonderful love story.
> 
> I never thought I'd read a book where the heroine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> is a breast cancer survivor and has lived through a mastectomy! Grace is very self conscious about her scars and wants someone to really love her for what's on the inside. Lovingdon, the duke, is suffering horribly from the loss of his wife and child and knows he can't survive another loss like that. Grace asks him to help her find her true love... and, well, you can guess how it ends. But the journey for both of them is soooooo wonderful.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh, I just loved the leading characters. Move this to the top of your TBR pile. You won't be disappointed


Sounds interesting! It is on my trb pile & I was all set to bump it up until I discovered that this series a spin off of "The Scoundrels of St. James" series. This book, from "The Scandalous Gentlemen of St. James" series features the Scoundrels of the earlier series. I haven't read "The Scoundrels of St. James" yet .... it's been on my tbr pile for the past 4 years.  I'm extremely OCD when it comes to reading books in order, so I'll have to read the earlier series 1st!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Sounds interesting! It is on my trb pile & I was all set to bump it up until I discovered that this series a spin off of "The Scoundrels of St. James" series. This book, from "The Scandalous Gentlemen of St. James" series features the Scoundrels of the earlier series. I haven't read "The Scoundrels of St. James" yet .... it's been on my tbr pile for the past 4 years.  I'm extremely OCD when it comes to reading books in order, so I'll have to read the earlier series 1st!


Yes, read the Scoundrels first. I only have one left on that series which is a novella, the 5th I think. I just finished the book Cork recommended and I loved it. Really interesting theme. Never read that before in HR so points for that. But I would not have read it if I hadn't already read the "St James" series.

That series is fantastic, highly recommend. I went through the 4 books pretty quick as I remember as I liked them so much. 
Move those suckers up on your TBR pile now. Do it.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Me too, just borrowed that one for my Oct prime, but haven't started it yet. Currently reading  & enjoying it so far. Love the MacKenzies series!


I need to start the MacKenzies series. A lot of them are available on Overdrive.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> That series is fantastic, highly recommend. I went through the 4 books pretty quick as I remember as I liked them so much.
> Move those suckers up on your TBR pile now. Do it.


Yep, definitely need to bump the up! I adore Lorraine Heath's historical westerns, I've read just about all of them. I actually don't believe that I've read anything by her that wasn't western, so I really need to give her other HR's a try!


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> I need to start the MacKenzies series. A lot of them are available on Overdrive.


Yes, you need that read them!  **Sigh** Ian MacKenzie holds a special place in so many readers hearts!!!


----------



## Atunah

Its been a while. Reading is still slow going but I did finish 
Anne Stuarts first in the House of Russell. Kindle unlimited read. 


If you have read Anne Stuart before, you know her heroes are usually a special kind of creature and the stories are often cray cray but very satisfying. This series I think its a bit toned down for the masses, but if one isn't used to her style, it might still be too much for some. I think her heroes have been described as Gamma. This one isn't really that bad at all. For her standards. 
I liked it and I am reading the 2nd now, Never trust a pirate. They are under Montlake.

I also listened all morning to parts of Outlander. I spend like 4 hours at the dentist and I needed desperately to get away. Far far away.   .

Next doc tomorrow. I need a drink, but I can't put much in me. I am living off protein powder and cold veggie soup store bought. And books. Hard to concentrate, but it helps to turn off parts of my brain.

Freebie. Its the second in a series. The first "Forever His" I read and it was a time travel. Not sure if this one is too. 


99 cents


2.99


----------



## Atunah

Some more sales. They are all the first in series and from many series we have talked about on this thread and recommended. 

$2.99

1st in the Duchess Quartet series

$2.99

1st in the Pennyroyal series

$2.99

1st in the Wallflower series

$2.99

1st in the Essex sister series

$.2.99

1st in the Desperate Duchesses series. I remember I read this series one after the other.

$2.99

1st in the Fairy Tale series

$.2.99

1st in the Bow Street Runners series


----------



## crebel

That is a great list of books on sale, Atunah.  In my opinion, you just can't go wrong with Eloisa James.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> That is a great list of books on sale, Atunah. In my opinion, you just can't go wrong with Eloisa James.


I have read quite a few of hers. Loved or liked all of them so far. I don't have many left to read.

And ladies and gents, guess who got picked up by Montlake?
The Duke's Holiday (The Regency Romp Trilogy)

Re-released in April. But now we have to wait even longer for the others in the Trilogy.


----------



## readingril

I need to stop reading this thread. Since both of the Stella Riley books were in KU I decided to extend yet another month instead of cancel. I've decided to note the costs of the books I'm adding, and if it's over $10 for the month, I'll keep KU for the next month. Just gotta make sure I keep track of the date by which I need to cancel the plan!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

cagnes said:


> I adore Lorraine Heath's historical westerns, I've read just about all of them. I actually don't believe that I've read anything by her that wasn't western, so I really need to give her other HR's a try!


I feel the same about her westerns, and I've read quite a few of her other HRs and liked them. The blurb of the latest one has me avoiding it, but I bet you'll like most of them.


----------



## Tess St John

I just finished . I really enjoyed the writer's voice, but the love story didn't seem real to me. It's one of those we don't like each other but want each other and I think I've read so many of those I'm just burned out on them. Which is a shame, because there is so much to like about the writer's voice. The typos bothered me too. I'll be reading  next. I think this is a nice pirate story!!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Are any of you KU members? Do you find that it's worth it? We already have Prime so not sure if I want to add another monthly bill.... but then again I do read a fair amount.


----------



## JumpingShip

Cynthia Justlin said:


> I love Lisa Kleypas and Julia Quinn, Tess! I can't wait for the Smythe-Smith books!
> 
> I also really love Laura Lee Guhrke (if you haven't checked her out, you should!), Lorraine Heath, and Sarah Maclean (she's another MUST read).
> 
> Though I enjoy the Regency era, I would actually love to see more historical romances set in other time periods/settings. Kaki Warner writes fabulous Western Historical Romances...and I'd love to see more of those "Americana" type historicals. Plus books set during the industrial revolution, French historicals, I'd even go as far as to say I'd like to see more World War I/II type of stories. I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, though!


I also like Americana types of historical romance. Depression-era would be interesting. Maybe something during the Dust Bowl. Gosh, now I want to read one during the Dust Bowl. Anyone know of any?


----------



## Atunah

cork_dork_mom said:


> Are any of you KU members? Do you find that it's worth it? We already have Prime so not sure if I want to add another monthly bill.... but then again I do read a fair amount.


It really depends. I had already read a lot of the HR books through the monthly prime loan. I am working my way through some more Montlake titles right now like Anne Stuard and Connie Brockway. 
I am going to cancel once I am through with the batch I have on my wishlist and then just go back to using my monthly loan. 
I did a lot of browsing thought he KU categories sorting my new and popular and just added stuff to my wishlist on amazon. Maybe do that and see if there is enough worthy. But don't do like I did and just throw stuff in the wishlist to put something in it. In the end, I would be cheaper off just outright buying some of them on sale than pay $10 a month for it. There is a bit of lack of HR in KU I found. At least in the long term. 
I have a prime lending and a kindle unlimited shelf in goodreads if you want to see what I read already. Just double check as of course not all are in KU anymore. Thats another one of these issues, I have had stuff on the wishlist that was taken out of KU, lots of it actually. Its constantly fluid. But is't being replaced with full sized books, but chopped up ones and shorts lately.

I think if you have't read a lot of HR with the prime lending, you can get 3-4 months out of it and read through whats there.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'm an enthusiastic user of KU - so far. The minute I'm not getting my money's worth, I'll cancel. If I only read historical romance, I'm not sure how I'd feel, but you know you get 30 days free, don't you? A lot of what I've read has been mystery, contemp, and I think some might even be considered literary. One thing I did was go through this thread in the Amazon Romance forum:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/romance/ref=cm_cd_t_rvt_np?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxM42D5QN2YZ1D&cdPage=3&cdThread=Tx2ISXISCOAKBUT#CustomerDiscussionsNew

I wrote down all the authors they said had books in KU and all the specific titles they mentioned, then started searching through them. The list of common romance tropes that annoy me is long, and the second anything would qualify as "hot," "spicy," etc., I'm out of there, so for a lot of them I take one look at the blurb and that's it, but I've found some really good stuff too. I just download anything that looks interesting, start in, and the minute it doesn't suit, zap!

I haven't been keeping track. I've always been terrible at keeping track and have given up trying to reform, but my guess is I've read at least 20 KU books a month in the couple of months I've been subscribed. I know I read 15 of one mystery series.


----------



## readingril

I was about to cancel my KU account this past month and then came up with $12 worth of books to read (loved The Parfit Knight!!!) so figured I'd keep it another month. As long as I can justify it...


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that is what I am doing. Reading off my wishlist. Unfortunately reading has been really slow for October. I just can't concentrate on anything. too much stuff going on to drive my brain nuts. Its been a while I read so few books in a month, its positively depressing.


----------



## cagnes

I haven't tried KU yet, but I don't think it would be worth it for me. I usually have a hard enough time deciding on my monthly prime loan & most of the same books seem to be in KU. I wouldn't want to feel the need to select & read $10 worth of KU books when I already have so many previously purchased books sitting on my kindle waiting to be read. I also have a library card to 3 different overdrive libraries & borrow fairly often from them.

Feeling like I "have" to read something, takes the joy out of reading for me. I used to take part in a bunch of goodreads reading challenges, but it got too stressful not being able to flutter around & read something at random. I'm a wishy-washy reader, never really know what I'm going to read next. 

I do know what my November prime loan will be though. Just noticed that Ellen has a new book out!  Yay, super excited, can't wait to read it!


----------



## Atunah

Some freebies from Diversion. I have been waiting for Jill Jones books, had them on my watchlist where I watch out of print books so a batch of them they released with one of them for free

*Free*, both Diversion books back list titles. 
 

And here is one I snapped up. This book had been talked about around the romance sites. Prehistoric time travel, hero is prehistoric. Suppose to be really good. I snapped it up on sale. . Always on the lookout for an unusual HR. I think this qualifies. Real caveman hero. 

*99 cents*


----------



## readingril

I went to read some reviews of Transcendence and had to buy it.  We'll see when I get to it.

I'm reading Once More, My Darling Rogue by Lorraine Heath (from Overdrive) verrrra slowly. For some reason I'm really enjoying  the amnesia plotline. 

Is it April yet? I really need me some new Outlander on TV! *taps feet impatiently*


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I went to read some reviews of Transcendence and had to buy it. We'll see when I get to it.
> 
> I'm reading Once More, My Darling Rogue by Lorraine Heath (from Overdrive) verrrra slowly. For some reason I'm really enjoying the amnesia plotline.
> 
> Is it April yet? I really need me some new Outlander on TV! *taps feet impatiently*


That is why I bought Transcendence. I have heard nothing but good things about it.

I just checked out the Lorraine Heath title. I read the first one recently. 

I am starting this one now


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> And here is one I snapped up. This book had been talked about around the romance sites. Prehistoric time travel, hero is prehistoric. Suppose to be really good. I snapped it up on sale. . Always on the lookout for an unusual HR. I think this qualifies. Real caveman hero.
> 
> *99 cents*


Yeah, thanks for posting! That one was on my tbr pile, so I picked it up at that price. I thought the time travel premise of Transcendence sounded interesting. Although, I find it hard to imagine a modern woman having a caveman/neanderthal as a love interest. Pretty hard to picture a real caveman as sexy!


----------



## readingril

Am counting the days until Sarah MacLean's Never Judge a Lady by Her Cover comes out (November 25th, if I remember correctly).


----------



## crebel

In our on-going quest for covers of buns, I found this book scheduled to be released on Tuesday:


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> In our on-going quest for covers of buns, I found this book scheduled to be released on Tuesday:


Its been a while. Thanks for this 

That's the same author of that other bun I used to rotate around in my signature, I sense a theme there.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> In our on-going quest for covers of buns, I found this book scheduled to be released on Tuesday:


Good one, Crebel. Thanks!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> In our on-going quest for covers of buns, I found this book scheduled to be released on Tuesday:


We've definitely been lacking in the bun department . Thanks for this... got it pre-ordered. Looks good.... PUN intended!


----------



## Atunah

This one is on sale for *99 cents*. I loved this book. If you like scarred heroes, this hits that spot. 


And some of us loved this one, I know I floved this one.
*$1.99*


Also *$1.99*


----------



## rchapman1

Anyone else read Dangerous Liaisons by Sarah Stuart?  A light historical romance with a link to a Tudor Queen and set in the fascinating area of live theatre.


----------



## CJArcher

rchapman1 said:


> Anyone else read Dangerous Liaisons by Sarah Stuart? A light historical romance with a link to a Tudor Queen and set in the fascinating area of live theatre.


I'll have to look it up - thanks for the tip. I love the Tudor era.

And I see you're from Qld! G'day from one Aussie to another


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I have read a lot of HR set in Tudor times. Hard to tell, since I haven't tracked time periods much until just recently on goodreads shelves. Obviously regency has always kind of dominate the genre. That Sarah Stuart book sounds interesting.

I just finished the 4th and I assume last in the the series. I think there is a couple though I would love to see get their own book, but I don't know if it will happen. This was the last.


Great series, I loved every book. Really well done mystery that weaves all the way through.

I also did a oops kindle purchase. I was trying to sort my samples into collections but as you know, with samples the first item is not add to collection, but buy the book and if you have wifi on its wham bam and you bought the book. But I was going to read it anyway, so what the heck. Its this one


Lots of us liked the first in that series, The Duke's tatoo. If it had been another book I would have probably done a return.

So public service announcement, make sure your wifi is off when you sort your books into collections.


----------



## crebel

I don't have anything new this morning, but the thread has dropped to page 2 and no one has posted for 10 days!!    Are we in a slump for great HR reads?


----------



## Atunah

I been in a slump for all reading. This month and last month. Only read 6 books in October and only 4 so far in November. Sadface. 

I did just start this one 


Its the second in the Clan Sinclair series, I loved the first one. Set in 1872 or somesuch with a heroine that is the editor of the family printing press In Edinburgh. Of course she has so sign everything with her brothers name. Interesting time though with women trying to fight for more rights. I am just starting, but she was denied admission to some club where some writer was speaking. And a Lord Provost, I assume the hero agreed with that non admittance, so she was shooting daggers at him. Then she wrote a "poem" about him about to be published. I can't wait to see what happens. 

Karen Ranney never lets me down. She always has interesting tropes and themes.

I also just pulled the trigger on cancelling my kindle unlimited. As little as I read the last 2 month, its just not worth it. Too much being pulled out and too many shorts being put in. Lots of erotica shorts being thrown into romance, all subgenres too. And lots of serials I can't stand. 
I already read most of the HR stuff when I read the monthly prime loan. So I will continue with that. I just caught it before the new charge. My date was the 21st. So I assume that on the 22nd, I will have my prime button back. I haven't seen that one since I got KU. 
I am much better of just buying some of the titles if I am interested and still come out ahead.

I would have liked KU if it had the selection of Scribd, but with being able to read on e-ink. But oh well.



readingril said:


> I need to stop reading this thread. Since both of the Stella Riley books were in KU I decided to extend yet another month instead of cancel. I've decided to note the costs of the books I'm adding, and if it's over $10 for the month, I'll keep KU for the next month. Just gotta make sure I keep track of the date by which I need to cancel the plan!


Are you still in it? I am glad I checked today as I had forgotten I signed up 10 days before the new month. For some reason I thought I signed up on the 1st. But that is Scribd. In case someone doesn't know where to check, you go to manage devices and content and then click on Settings. Its halfway down with subscriptions. You'll see the date you get charged next.


----------



## Atunah

Freebies


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I been in a slump for all reading. This month and last month. Only read 6 books in October and only 4 so far in November. Sadface.


Me too! I've only read 2 books so far this month... I think that's a record low for me!  I know where the fault lies though, Nucky has been cutting into my reading time, I've been binge watching Boardwalk Empire!



Atunah said:


> Freebies


Thanks!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah - I probably should post this in another place, but I know you'll see it here. Why is it you can't read Scribd books on a Kindle? Do they not have books in mobi format and only have epub? How exactly do you get books from them?


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Atunah - I probably should post this in another place, but I know you'll see it here. Why is it you can't read Scribd books on a Kindle? Do they not have books in mobi format and only have epub? How exactly do you get books from them?


You have to us an app and e-ink devices can't do apps. I guess its the only way the publishers would get on board. So any tablet, Fire, Ipad, android works, but no e-ink devices. The books are pretty locked down in the app so I bet they have some special format. Not something one can extract out. So you can read on the web through the Scribd website and the apps. You download the books through the app, but can add to the library on the website.

I think on mobile reads they talked about some foreign e-ink device that can put apps on and they tried to put the app on, but it didn't look right. No help really for kindle users though anyway.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> You have to us an app and e-ink devices can't do apps.


Ah, thanks. I was thinking if they were epubs, I could use the older Kobo I have, but I'm not buying a tablet just to read books from a subscription service when I have no other use for one. Everything will probably change in another year or so anyway.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Ah, thanks. I was thinking if they were epubs, I could use the older Kobo I have, but I'm not buying a tablet just to read books from a subscription service when I have no other use for one. Everything will probably change in another year or so anyway.


Yeah, I as only able to do the Scribd subscription because I bought a Nexus with point over the summer. Its a nice tablet and the points did help. I could have also bought a Fire, now with the $99 ones it would be pretty nice to I assume. If I hadn't had some points, I would not have gotten it. But it was a sale and points so I was sold. The Fire I already have is a 8.9 and I found that way too heavy and big to read on. 6-7 inch is just right. I mostly use it for the Scribd and also audio books and some tennis apps.

Yeah, who knows what will happen in a year. I'll stick with Scribd until its not useful to me anymore.

So after I cancelled my Kindle Unlimited subscription, my prime loan thingy reset and I was able to get one for November. I picked the third in the Anne Stuart series with Montlake. 


I read the first two under KU.

And after I did a re-read of a beloved UF first in series, I started a historical again finally. And I think its a winner. That is how you start a book. Wowser 

Its this one


And since its Ellen's, I know she can't talk about it here much, being the book corner, but I can.
It just starts really strong and I think picking a western historical was the right choice to get me out of my reading slump. I am back in the saddle again so to speak. Yeehaw. 

I been having it on my TBR least for quite some time too. I cannot wait to read what happens next.

Hope everyone has some great reads now and until Thanksgiving. I'll be dropping in some time I am sure. I don't do much, just the two of us relaxing. I'll be making my usual Jenny O from frozen to oven turkey. I don't have to touch the bird.


----------



## crebel

The romance Daily Deal on Amazon is an historical romance! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> The romance Daily Deal on Amazon is an historical romance! Happy Thanksgiving.


I found it on Overdrive. Thanks, Crebel! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cagnes

I decided to try out the KU trial for December and I'd appreciate a few good KU recommendations.  I've downloaded these 3 so far & would like to line up a few more.


----------



## Atunah

Ohh, looks like the 3rd time travel is out with the Sapphire Brooch. I assume you have read the first 2 already.

Lets see what I can find. I'll post some and may add to it. I also read some non HR romances, but I'll keep this to HR only.

 and 

  

  

 

  

  

I read and liked all of these so its a start. You probably read some them already too.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I'm currently listening to an audiobook from Audible (makes time on the treadmill go by much faster )



I'm really enjoying it. The narrator is a British fellow and I'm totally in love with his voice  . Hot voice, hot story!!!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ohh, looks like the 3rd time travel is out with the Sapphire Brooch. I assume you have read the first 2 already.
> 
> Lets see what I can find. I'll post some and may add to it. I also read some non HR romances, but I'll keep this to HR only.
> I read and liked all of these so its a start. You probably read some them already too.


Thanks Atunah! Yes, I did read the other 2 books in the Celtic Brooch Trilogy, good series! I've only read 4 of the books from your list, so there's plenty there to keep me busy. Good recs, thanks!


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm currently listening to an audiobook from Audible (makes time on the treadmill go by much faster )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying it. The narrator is a British fellow and I'm totally in love with his voice  . Hot voice, hot story!!!


KWYM, a sexy male voice sure does make the listening more enjoyable!


----------



## Atunah

Quiet said:


> I just read my first Sarah MacLean romance. Nine something or other... I liked it.  That series has some crazy long titles though!


That is a great series, the third with the 11 in the title was my favorite. I fell head over heals for the heroine in that one. Hero was mighty fine too, but the heroine just touched my heart in that one. Doesn't happen very often. Hero is one of my favorite type, stiff and proper duke that melts into a puddle because of the heroine.

Here are the links to all 3 in order


----------



## Atunah

Don't read out of order, don't do it 

Sorry, I am a bit OCD about reading everything in exact order and I mean everything. 

You do as you please.......at your own risk. 

I liked all three I remember, the 3rd was my favorite, the 1st my 2nd and then the 2nd my 3rd. Ok, this is a bit confusing to re-read. But you get the idea.

I started reading a HR that is like way out there


Its from the POV of a pre-historical male that according to the authors note at the start, doesn't have the brain part that gives ability for speak. So literally a caveman. Its really weird so far. I think that is what is called present tense first person? Not sure, its jarring. All from his POV so I have no clue how the obviously modern woman ended up in his trap.

And since he is so "simple" its really inconstant to hear his thoughts be so wordy and using terms he wouldn't even be able to pull out of thin air. And he is eager to put a baby in her belly. Like really eager. . But he pulls back when she says now. Very well trained caveman. Not very realistic I would think though. She is the first human he has seen in a long time. He'd be on her like a fly on honey, willing or not. But okey dokey.

Its interesting and it got such great reviews all over the place and I am really struggling with it. Something being "different" and unique is not enough for me.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Don't read out of order, don't do it
> 
> Sorry, I am a bit OCD about reading everything in exact order and I mean everything.
> 
> You do as you please.......at your own risk.
> 
> I liked all three I remember, the 3rd was my favorite, the 1st my 2nd and then the 2nd my 3rd. Ok, this is a bit confusing to re-read. But you get the idea.
> 
> I started reading a HR that is like way out there
> 
> 
> Its from the POV of a pre-historical male that according to the authors note at the start, doesn't have the brain part that gives ability for speak. So literally a caveman. Its really weird so far. I think that is what is called present tense first person? Not sure, its jarring. All from his POV so I have no clue how the obviously modern woman ended up in his trap.
> 
> And since he is so "simple" its really inconstant to hear his thoughts be so wordy and using terms he wouldn't even be able to pull out of thin air. And he is eager to put a baby in her belly. Like really eager. . But he pulls back when she says now. Very well trained caveman. Not very realistic I would think though. She is the first human he has seen in a long time. He'd be on her like a fly on honey, willing or not. But okey dokey.
> 
> Its interesting and it got such great reviews all over the place and I am really struggling with it. Something being "different" and unique is not enough for me.


I've just read Chase's story and then listened to Chase's story in the car to and from work and doing housework and on the treadmill. While I've seen not so positive reviews, I LOVED IT!

*sigh*

It's hard to pick up a new book when you've had such a good experience. But I've persevered.


----------



## readingril

Oh and I bought Transcendence when it was .99 a while back, because of the reviews. Have yet to start it.


----------



## Atunah

I got it for sale too at 99 cents. Mostly based on the reviews. I'll update when I get further or through with it.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone is enjoying a happy holiday season.

Freebie for today.


----------



## cagnes

Tess St John said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a happy holiday season.
> 
> Freebie for today.


I see I picked that one up as a freebie a couple years ago & still haven't read it. Hope to eventually get to it, it looks like a good one!

 is currently $0.99.

Just had a good run with my last 3 HR reads, all 4 stars for me.
  (both KU borrows)

 (borrowed from Overdrive) Good clean christian/inspirational romance, but not too preachy.


----------



## crebel

Quiet said:


> I have absolutely no problem reading stories out of order. I mean, generally I prefer to read in order if the books appeal to me, but if a particular story sounds more intriguing than another, I'll skip right to it.
> 
> I've flipped through plenty of books, found something interesting inside, read to the end and gone back to read the beginning. I know that sounds crazy but I don't mind guessing at what's going on. It's fun. Some books just give way too much away at the beginning and steal all the mystery from a story.


I'm glad that works for you! I have to admit, though, just reading about skipping round made me a little twitchy. But folks who have been on this thread for a while are very forgiving of the need Atunah and I have for reading in order.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> I'm glad that works for you! I have to admit, though, just reading about skipping round made me a little twitchy. But folks who have been on this thread for a while are very forgiving of the need Atunah and I have for reading in order.


I'm also OCD about reading books in order.  No way I could pick up a book in the middle of a series!


----------



## readingril

I've been known for reading books out of order, but I'm glad I've read Sarah MacLean's books in order. I especially don't recommend reading the last book anything but last.


----------



## Tess St John

Yeah, I'm okay reading out of order too. I read Lisa Kleypas's Bowstreet Runners out of order...Actually read the last book first (heavens, how I love Nick), then read the others...I read Julia Quinn's Bridgerton Series out of order too. And Stephanie Laurens' Cynster Series!! It really doesn't bother me at all for some reason.


----------



## Trophywife007

I try hard to read a series in order but try to not be OCD.  I've found sometimes that I didn't enjoy the one I was looking forward to as much as the one I would have thought about skipping.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Do you feel cheated if you read an historical story and there is little mention of the social norms and political changes taking place during the period the story takes place, or are you more concerned with the characters and what is happening to them?


----------



## Atunah

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Do you feel cheated if you read an historical story and there is little mention of the social norms and political changes taking place during the period the story takes place, or are you more concerned with the characters and what is happening to them?


Totally depends on the story for me. I think I have read either and many in between. Some HR are very well researched and detailed about the on goings on the time and the characters are woven in the story. Other stories are more quiet, more character growth and such things. Carla Kelly for example doesn't always have a lot of "stuff" happening. They are also often regular people. Others put more political stuff in it like Joanna Bourne, her novels are very much intertwining the characters with some serious on goings from the time.

That is what is so fun about HR. You can have everything from light regency romps to love during the french revolution with very detailed and often graphic drama of the day. For me it never is a either or. It just has to work in the story I am reading at the time. And it depends on the author.

Most of all it depends on what I am in the mood for. And there are times when I am totally surprised at a depth in a book I wasn't necessary expecting.

As long as I get a satisfying, believable and authentic feeling read, I am good. But those 3 are very important.


----------



## crebel

I agree with pretty much everything Atunah said!  Although I think it is next to impossible to have a true historical romance without some mentions of the social norms or political issues of the day.  It may just be something like a regency "bluestocking" or brief discussion of issues being debated in the House of Lords, talk of whatever wars are happening, etc.  

Some are in-depth, some are more glossed over, but if within the story there aren't references to day-to-day life which was very different in whatever period I am reading, I don't think it will "feel" like a historical romance.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks. I tended to skip over the political changes when I wrote my saga as it would have made it into a very different type of story, and would have involved more characters than the story could handle. I was worried that historical purists might dismiss it as 'not historical'.


----------



## cagnes

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Do you feel cheated if you read an historical story and there is little mention of the social norms and political changes taking place during the period the story takes place, or are you more concerned with the characters and what is happening to them?


I don't feel cheated if there is little mention, but there should be some. Otherwise it wouldn't read as a historical romance.  I do tend to like more romance & less history in my HR reads. I read them for enjoyment & historical details are good, but I can do without an intense history lesson. I don't mind an HR with lots of history now & then, but like to know what I'm getting into before hand... I have to be in the mood for that type of book.


----------



## Atunah

So I am still in a very slow reading stretch. Have other stuff going on that is making me crazy, so haven't read much overall. I did finish

Loved it. Fantastic Western Historical. Looking forward reading more.

I started a few books since, read one Urban Fantasy, but my mind is just going all over the place. Not like me to start several books at once.

I am still struggling with


Had to put it aside. I just really don't get it at all. First person and I think what is present tense. Shudders. If that isn't bad enough, he still wants to put a baby in her belly. I did a kindle search for the word "baby" and it comes up 170 times.  
Don't think I can take it anymore. His grunting, yet thinking full sentences with big words, not getting even a peep from her POV and no explanation in sight. Where the heck did she come from. Its hard to care for characters when there are like 10 words of dialogue total in a book. And having to spend all the time inside the head of a apparently language confused caveman. Its just so repetitive. Reads a bit like fan fiction to me. Not sure if its the POV, the tense, I have no clue. Sigh. And I was the one that posted the sale on that book. It got such great reviews, including from some of my goodreads friends. I am just baffled.

One of those that works great for some, and not at all for others. I am one of the others unfortunately.

So I am engrossed now in a Joan Wolf novel. I never read her before I don't think and lots of hers and others from Belgrave House are on Scribd now. This is really good. I am flying through the book which is a good thing for me right now in my reading slump. Much better than I thought it would be. Not sure why I didn't think it would be this good.


----------



## readingril

I'm a relatively recent convert to historical romance, thanks mostly to Sarah MacLean.  I hadn't read any historical romance in a gazillion years (we're talking about Barbara Cartland mumblety years ago), and MacLean was the first I thought to try. Since then I've read a lot of different authors, and most of the series I've read are as the trope hits my fancy not in any order (sorry Atunah  ).

I've realized what I like about historicals in the last day or so. They stand the test of time because of the time frame in which they're written. I'm one of those closet writers, and occasionally when I'm bored or in a setting where I can't pull out a book I'll revisit one of my old stories in my head. I did this Friday evening with something I first conceived over 30 years ago, and realized with a shock the scene I visualized in my head would be so out of date now because of cell phones. It managed to pull me out of the moment and I laughed and got a funny look from the people around me.

Anyway... pardon the rambling.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

How much will you give a book before you decide to put it down and walk away?

I used to have a compulsion to finish a book once started. But now I follow the wise words of a member of a senior book club I used to moderate.... "I only have 10 years of reading left and I'm not going to spend it reading cr*p." I hopefully have more than 10 years of reading left but I'm a grown up now and if don't want to finish a book, then dang it! I'm not gonna finish it    !!! 

I'll give a book a fair chance but if I can't get into then on to the next book on the TBR pile (which seems to grow more than it shrinks   ).


----------



## CJArcher

cork_dork_mom said:


> How much will you give a book before you decide to put it down and walk away?
> 
> I used to have a compulsion to finish a book once started. But now I follow the wise words of a member of a senior book club I used to moderate.... "I only have 10 years of reading left and I'm not going to spend it reading cr*p." I hopefully have more than 10 years of reading left but I'm a grown up now and if don't want to finish a book, then dang it! I'm not gonna finish it   !!!
> 
> I'll give a book a fair chance but if I can't get into then on to the next book on the TBR pile (which seems to grow more than it shrinks  ).


I give it about 3 chapters unless it's REALLY bad and I just can't make it through a single chapter. Or, if a trusted friend with similar tastes to me says it's worth pushing through to the end then I'll go further. I agree - life's too short and there are too many good books to waste time on boring ones.


----------



## Atunah

A Loretta Chase FREEBIEEEEEEEEEEEEE 



Its the first in an older series. I gave it 5 stars when I read it. Its a fun one with lots of stuff happening. 

And many of us loved this one, on sale again
* 99 cents*


----------



## Atunah

Am I the only one that loves using the dictionary on their kindle?

I find often with older type of historicals, the authors used words that are new to me. I don't find that as much with newer stuff. I like learning new words.

So my word of the day is

*estuary es-tu-ar-y *

the tidal mouth of a large river, where the tide meets the stream.

The book is a recent freebie, A Chrstmas Charade by Karla Hocker. A back list title.

eta: realized its still free too


----------



## crebel

The immediate dictionary is one of my favorite things about a Kindle.  Thanks for the heads up on the freebies, Atunah - I didn't already have either one!


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> A Loretta Chase FREEBIEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> Its the first in an older series. I gave it 5 stars when I read it. Its a fun one with lots of stuff happening.
> 
> And many of us loved this one, on sale again
> * 99 cents*


Thanks Atunah! I've been hoping The Parfit Knight would go on sale ever since the previous discussions about it, and I grabbed the Loretta Chase freebie also.

All of the Nov and Dec sales have been horrible for my towering TBR pile.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished this freebie I posted upstairs somewhere. And I really enjoyed it. It was probably the fastest I read a freebie after downloading it, like ever . I am not usually into christmas reads, but I felt like trying one and this was really not a sugary sweet christmasy reads. It was romantic, it also has smugglers, french spies, a heroine that had a crush on the hero when she was 17, she is a ancient 28 year old companion now. Its a house party during Christmas basically. Well, kind of. Just enough of a christmas theme for me without being cloying. 


So I was going through her other works, she wrote 14 regencies and they are being published through Diversion. So I can read them on Scribd. So I read her authors bio and I found it interesting.

She was a native to Germany, she spend 3 years in England where she fell in love with writing regencies. She lived with her family in San Antonio with too many cats and she died in 2004 from cancer. I think its great her family is making her books available again for new readers. I never read her before, but I want to read more.

For those that don't know, I am a native to Germany, I live with my family in San Antonio and the number of my cats is only low because I live in apartments with restrictions. There is no saying how many felines I would have if I could live in a house.

Just thought it was interesting. I even spend some time in England. Well, mostly Wales, 2 week school exchange. One day in London. Twas many moons ago, but I got to see my first real life kilt there. Wales that is, not London. London was in the middle of a very colorful and punky phase from what I remember. My eyes were like    . 
I was only 13 though.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So I finished this freebie I posted upstairs somewhere. And I really enjoyed it. It was probably the fastest I read a freebie after downloading it, like ever . I am not usually into christmas reads, but I felt like trying one and this was really not a sugary sweet christmasy reads. It was romantic, it also has smugglers, french spies, a heroine that had a crush on the hero when she was 17, she is a ancient 28 year old companion now. Its a house party during Christmas basically. Well, kind of. Just enough of a christmas theme for me without being cloying.
> 
> 
> So I was going through her other works, she wrote 14 regencies and they are being published through Diversion. So I can read them on Scribd. So I read her authors bio and I found it interesting.
> 
> She was a native to Germany, she spend 3 years in England where she fell in love with writing regencies. She lived with her family in San Antonio with too many cats and she died in 2004 from cancer. I think its great her family is making her books available again for new readers. I never read her before, but I want to read more.
> 
> For those that don't know, I am a native to Germany, I live with my family in San Antonio and the number of my cats is only low because I live in apartments with restrictions. There is no saying how many felines I would have if I could live in a house.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting. I even spend some time in England. Well, mostly Wales, 2 week school exchange. One day in London. Twas many moons ago, but I got to see my first real life kilt there. Wales that is, not London. London was in the middle of a very colorful and punky phase from what I remember. My eyes were like    .
> I was only 13 though.


Wow, Atunah, those coincidences are quite something... hope you can make it back to London sometime; one day doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Melody Simmons

I've read some of Christi Caldwell's books...they're pretty good - real true romances.


----------



## Trophywife007

A while ago (I don't know how long) it seems someone was recommending a story that starts with the hero accidentally winding up in the heroine's room... (don't know if he had imbibed too much) nothing happened, but still the scandal, etc.  Anyone remember what it was?  I've been going through my wish list and even some of the pages here to no avail.  I'd appreciate any help offered!


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, I can't put my finger on a specific one, although I know I read some of those. 

Was it one where the heroine was a companion or such thing and the hero went to the wrong room?


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Hmmm, I can't put my finger on a specific one, although I know I read some of those.
> 
> Was it one where the heroine was a companion or such thing and the hero went to the wrong room?


I don't think she was a companion but the hero did get into the wrong room. He had been drinking, possibly? I don't know why I'm seeing a pink or red cover in my head...


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I don't think she was a companion but the hero did get into the wrong room. He had been drinking, possibly? I don't know why I'm seeing a pink or red cover in my head...


I am still waffling over this one. I have some time tomorrow to go through some shelves to see if I can come up with some possibilities.

I was just browsing through some upcoming releases and came across this book. Well, more like the cover. What the heck is going on on that cover.    
Not just me, is it? Is she sniffing his crotch? Is the aroma Lordly enough? 


And I finished a book. This was really lovely. 4.5 stars from me. I adored the heroine, hero also. Just really good. At least I thought so.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am still waffling over this one. I have some time tomorrow to go through some shelves to see if I can come up with some possibilities.
> 
> I was just browsing through some upcoming releases and came across this book. Well, more like the cover. What the heck is going on on that cover.
> Not just me, is it? Is she sniffing his crotch? Is the aroma Lordly enough?


Thanks, Atunah. I think I'll have time tomorrow to go through this thread to try and find it, too. I appreciate your insight!

Yes, it does look pretty awkward... Really they need to just show his lordship's backside in some lovely breeches and be done with it... much simpler.


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> A while ago (I don't know how long) it seems someone was recommending a story that starts with the hero accidentally winding up in the heroine's room... (don't know if he had imbibed too much) nothing happened, but still the scandal, etc. Anyone remember what it was? I've been going through my wish list and even some of the pages here to no avail. I'd appreciate any help offered!


For some reason, this one came to mind:



Invitation To Ruin by Bronwen Evans

I haven't read it, and it sounds like they do actually do the deed, so it might not be the one you want, but maybe you can search for books similar to it.

I've mainly been reading NA and paranormals lately, but I picked up The Parfit Knight and Viscount Vagabond when they were on sale and both are calling to me.


----------



## Atunah

Guess who has a HR coming out again in October 2015?

Lisa Kleypas. Called A Cold-Hearted Rake. Not on Amazon yet, but its listed on goodreads so I marked it there. Glad she is doing a HR again after all the contempo.

Outlander is for sale
*$1.99*


----------



## readingril

Better not be before Joe's (Travis) story is released!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Guess who has a HR coming out again in October 2015?
> 
> Lisa Kleypas. Called A Cold-Hearted Rake. Not on Amazon yet, but its listed on goodreads so I marked it there. Glad she is doing a HR again after all the contempo.


Yay, great news!  She sure does take her good old time in putting out new books... seems like we've been waiting forever for the new installments of the Travis Family & Friday Harbor series. Goodreads lists the publication date for "Brown Eyed Girl" as August 11th 2015, but Lisa's website states that it's due out early in 2015. Sure hope her website is right!


----------



## Atunah

I have never read one of Kleypas contemporaries. I do own the first in the Travis series, but have yet to start it. 

I read almost all of her historicals.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I have never read one of Kleypas contemporaries. I do own the first in the Travis series, but have yet to start it.
> 
> I read almost all of her historicals.


I highly recommend the Travis series, all three books were 5 star reads for me! I also enjoyed the Friday harbor series but, they're a bit more women's fiction & have magical elements.... good, but not on the same level as those Travis boys.

I believe I've read all of her full length novels, I still have 2 or 3 of her short stories to get to.


----------



## readingril

I'm actually reading one of her books I'd never read before... When Strangers Marry.  I was out of OD reading material and it was available. 

Not sure why, but the Friday Harbor series just didn't hold my interest. I read the first book, and had no desire to read the next one.

I didn't think I'd like the Travis brothers' books, because I'm not a big fan of first person perspectives, but they are one of my favorite re-read series (right next to NR's Chesapeake series).


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I highly recommend the Travis series, all three books were 5 star reads for me! I also enjoyed the Friday harbor series but, they're a bit more women's fiction & have magical elements.... good, but not on the same level as those Travis boys.
> 
> I believe I've read all of her full length novels, I still have 2 or 3 of her short stories to get to.


Ok, I'll move the Travis on the top of my Alp like pile.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ok, I'll move the Travis on the top of my Alp like pile.


Haha, go for it... climb that mountain!


----------



## readingril

OHHHH... Alp as in mountain. Somehow I was reading alpha, like alpha male. And was scratching my head.

I don't even want to contemplate how high my TBR pile is!


----------



## Atunah

Hah yes, the Alps. I am Bavarian, so the Alps are the first mountains I think of.  

My tbr is huge and that is just counting the one with the books I already own. I have a larger one that includes stuff I don't own, but want to read. That is my goodreads want to read shelf. 

I been trying to keep up with having everything in collections, but I am at this point really frustrated with them. It seems that not all of the collections are synced with each device I read on, so depending on what I use, I have a totally different way of doing things and since I like to remove a read book from all the collections and add it to my read, I have to do often seperately on each device again and again. And the worst is my Fire 6, it won't even show me what collections a book is in, like on the PW and its checkmarks. I have to go into each collection and remove from there, but on my Fire I can't sort the collections by most recent. What crock is that. How am I going to find a book to remove from a collection if I can't sort or even search the collection. 

I am so frustrated at this point I am ready to just delete every single collection I have. Maybe keep one called reading next, one called read and maybe one more catch all as in owned to read. 

They need to let me sort collections online in one place that works for all devices and apps. This fractured mess is driving me batty.


----------



## cagnes

readingril said:


> I'm actually reading one of her books I'd never read before... When Strangers Marry. I was out of OD reading material and it was available.


An oldie, but goodie! I enjoyed the Vallerand books, I like that they were set in LA.



readingril said:


> OHHHH... Alp as in mountain. Somehow I was reading alpha, like alpha male. And was scratching my head.
> 
> I don't even want to contemplate how high my TBR pile is!


Haha, alpha could have worked too... she was talking about the Travis series after all. 

My TBR pile is also a mountain, I think Atunah's peak is a bit higher that mine though!


----------



## readingril

Yeah... with those Travis 'boys' in mind, alpha was one of my first thoughts!

I'll have to see how many of the Vallerand books there are, and if I can get 'em all for Kindle from Overdrive.


----------



## cagnes

readingril said:


> Yeah... with those Travis 'boys' in mind, alpha was one of my first thoughts!
> 
> I'll have to see how many of the Vallerand books there are, and if I can get 'em all for Kindle from Overdrive.


There are only 2 books.  is the 2nd in the series.


----------



## readingril

Thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> For some reason, this one came to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation To Ruin by Bronwen Evans
> 
> I haven't read it, and it sounds like they do actually do the deed, so it might not be the one you want, but maybe you can search for books similar to it.
> 
> I've mainly been reading NA and paranormals lately, but I picked up The Parfit Knight and Viscount Vagabond when they were on sale and both are calling to me.


Thanks, Work to Live, I'll get a sample. It's the first in a series so that's a plus. She seems to have a lot of books out, but I've never heard of her.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

readingril said:


> Not sure why, but the Friday Harbor series just didn't hold my interest. I read the first book, and had no desire to read the next one.


I'm another fan of Kleypas's historicals, at least of the _Devil in Winter_ vintage, but I got hold of one that was older, written back in the rape romance era I'm sure, and it was typical of that time and a DNF for me. I read a couple of the Friday Harbor books and thought they were okay, but not standouts like the Wallflower series (well, 3 out of 4 of those). The one Travis book I tried was the same. First person wasn't my problem. It's just harder for a contemporary to catch me and make me believe.


----------



## cagnes

Ha, I feel so stupid!   I've been reading worktolive's name as work olive... I guess my brain was just skipping over the "t". I know it wasn't a craving for olives since I don't like olives.    Since Trophywife007 broke it down it, I'm finally reading it as work to live!


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Ha, I feel so stupid!  I've been reading worktolive's name as work olive... I guess my brain was just skipping over the "t". I know it wasn't a craving for olives since I don't like olives.  Since Trophywife007 broke it down it, I'm finally reading it as work to live!


May I join you in the dunce corner? I've always read "olive" in the name - where is that facepalm emoticon when you need it?

Trophywife, it is just driving me crazy trying to figure out what the book is you're looking for. I'm sure it is something I have read in the last six months, but I am at my sister's house and don't have my reading notebook with me. When I get home tomorrow, I'll see if I can figure it out. I've gone through the last 2 years of this thread as well. Didn't find it, but it sure was fun reading all of our comments on the buns covers and discussion about "The Duke's Tattoo". Oh yes, and the lamp oil...


----------



## Atunah

I am still looking for that book too. I found a couple, but they actually did the deed so I don't think those are it. 

I have a feeling its a trope with many books though.


----------



## Trophywife007

I always saw "olive" too, but work-olive didn't make sense so... It's a bit like figuring out some people's license plates.

Thanks to everyone for your help with this! I'll look at them all and probably pick up a number of them even if it's not THE one I'm trying to remember.



Atunah said:


> I am still looking for that book too. I found a couple, but they actually did the deed so I don't think those are it.
> 
> I have a feeling its a trope with many books though.


Go ahead a post the names of whatever you find... I'll check them out and at least find more books for my TBR list.

Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

I am always up to adding to someone elses TBR list.  

I'll post some tomorrow. Maybe you'll remember some other detail from the book that might help.


----------



## worktolive

cagnes said:


> Ha, I feel so stupid!  I've been reading worktolive's name as work olive... I guess my brain was just skipping over the "t". I know it wasn't a craving for olives since I don't like olives.  Since Trophywife007 broke it down it, I'm finally reading it as work to live!


  

HaHa I read it that way too, and I KNOW what it stands for. Maybe I should have made it Worktoread?


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am always up to adding to someone elses TBR list.
> 
> I'll post some tomorrow. Maybe you'll remember some other detail from the book that might help.


I think I only read the sample, so the room mistake must happen right at the beginning. Maybe that will ring a bell?


----------



## Atunah

So here is one I read and loved that had the hero compromising the heroine. 


Now as far as i remember it happens at the beginning and the heroine ha some injury, foot I think so she is a bit on Laudanum and the hero might have been foxed and thinking there was a doxy in his bed. She ended up in the wrong bed due to being a bit disoriented and of course him being a rake and there is a willing woman in the bed, oh well.  So the deed was done. He had to marry the spinster. 
This was one of the best examples of seeing a man just fall head over heals, yet not knowing it. The reader knew it first. I love rakes that are taken to their knees. You can just really feel that growing love. I clutched my chest a few times with this one.  Sigh.

Now I had another one I thought about and I promptly forgot the name of it. *headslap. I'll find it again.

Ok, another I loved is this one

Don't think its a bedroom, but they are caught kissing so have to marry.

I don't think this is it, but I'll list it as I read it


Heroine brother tries to trick a lordling into bedding his sister pretending she is a whore. She is drugged. So the brother of the one doing the deed has to marry her. Sounds convoluted and it kind of is. Not the easiest of reads, not fluffy by any means.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> A while ago (I don't know how long) it seems someone was recommending a story that starts with the hero accidentally winding up in the heroine's room... (don't know if he had imbibed too much) nothing happened, but still the scandal, etc. Anyone remember what it was? I've been going through my wish list and even some of the pages here to no avail. I'd appreciate any help offered!


Sigh... I have failed in my search for the book I think you mean. I KNOW I have read a good book along these lines recently (last 6 months or so), but there is no longer an HR on my Kindle that fills the bill and none of the HRs written down in my book for the last year are right either. If I ever figure it out, I'll let you know. I haven't read any of the books Atunah posted this time, so not them either.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I still have some vague thoughts in the back of my head I just can't pinpoint and are not the ones I posted. Its like that itch you can never scratch as its never where you think it is.


----------



## Trophywife007

Thank you all, especially Worktolive, Atunah and Crebel, for trying!  Keep me in mind if you happen to come across anything in the future.  I have started from the beginning of this thread and will continue to go through it as I have time.  If I do find it I'll be sure to let you know!

Again, many thanks my friends!


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> HaHa I read it that way too, and I KNOW what it stands for. Maybe I should have made it Worktoread?


Good to know I'm not the only one seeing olives! 



Atunah said:


> So here is one I read and loved that had the hero compromising the heroine.


Lord Ruin immediately came to mind, for me too. I didn't mention it though since I recalled that he definitely did do the deed!


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Lord Ruin immediately came to mind, for me too. I didn't mention it though since I recalled that he definitely did do the deed!


I'm going to check that one out. I'm also looking in to the Bronwen Evans book mentioned earlier. It's on Kindle Unlimited and I'm deciding on whether or not to start a free trial of it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm going to check that one out. I'm also looking in to the Bronwen Evans book mentioned earlier. It's on Kindle Unlimited and I'm deciding on whether or not to start a free trial of it.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I suggest making a wishlist on Amazon firs and adding KU titles in it that you want to read. That wishlist is available on the kindle. Then if you find enough, start your trial. 
maybe to help you out a bit, I'll post direct links to my goodreads shelves for KU and for prime. I read a lot of prime loans already and many are also in KU. Mind you, not everything I read is in KU or Prime anymore, so make sure to check. 
Just sort by rating and I rate everything I read, sometimes I also put a review down. There are titles on the shelves I haven't gotten around reading yet.

https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4129885-atunah?shelf=prime-lending

https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4129885-atunah?shelf=kindle-unlimited

I think there is certainly enough for a 30 day trial and probably beyond that. All the Montlake titles are in there and they bought a lot of back list titles.


----------



## worktolive

Wow, Elizabeth Hoyt's latest release is on sale on today's Amazon romance daily deal for just $0.99. Nice New Year's present, Amazon. 



I also picked up Tessa Dare's latest when it was on a pre-order sale a few weeks ago, so it was waiting for me on my Kindle yesterday. If only the evil day job wasn't kicking my butt, I'd actually have time to read these!


----------



## worktolive

I did just finish a rather unique historical romance called The Secret Heart by Erin Satie. The author's second book was reviewed favorably at DA, but the first is selling for $0.99 so I decided to give it a try. It's set in early Victorian England.



The hero is an Earl who is seriously into boxing and has to hide it from everyone because that's not socially acceptable. Meanwhile, the heroine is a Viscount's daughter, but barely holding on to respectability because her father gambled away his fortune. She is kind of a fortune hunter and unapologetically tries to snag the Earl. She also has a secret, she is a serious ballet dancer, although she doesn't dance in public, just in private. The book was filled with imagery and historical details. The two MCs are sometimes not very likable and act with less then noble intentions, but what I loved is that they are shown actually doing what inspires them, not just sitting around visiting and going to balls. The heroine's best friend is also an extremely talented painter and there's a small bit about how she makes her own paints. All around, just a very different and refreshing read. I'm looking forward to her next one which features a heroine who was ruined and now owns a printing shop.


----------



## Trophywife007

I think I may have found the book I was looking for. I decided to check the sample folder for historicals on my old Kindle. Has anyone read _Fallen_ by Celeste Bradley?  I believe she also wrote the infamous "lamp oil scene" in another book which I also have not read?

Anyway, I'm doing the happy dance here!  I can finally stop thinking about it... and so can anyone else whose mind got stuck on this. Sorry for any inconvenience I caused!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I think I may have found the book I was looking for. I decided to check the sample folder for historicals on my old Kindle. Has anyone read _Fallen_ by Celeste Bradley?  I believe she also wrote the infamous "lamp oil scene" in another book which I also have not read?
> 
> Anyway, I'm doing the happy dance here!  I can finally stop thinking about it... and so can anyone else whose mind got stuck on this. Sorry for any inconvenience I caused!


I loved loved loved this one 5 stars, I even wrote a review for that one. I didn't even think of this one. Its really good. I floved the heroine. Yay, finally you found it.


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> I think I may have found the book I was looking for. I decided to check the sample folder for historicals on my old Kindle. Has anyone read _Fallen_ by Celeste Bradley?  I believe she also wrote the infamous "lamp oil scene" in another book which I also have not read?
> 
> Anyway, I'm doing the happy dance here!  I can finally stop thinking about it... and so can anyone else whose mind got stuck on this. Sorry for any inconvenience I caused!


Glad to see you've found it! I haven't read that one yet, it's on my tbr pile & I see that I've labeled it as "must read". Hopefully I can get to it in 2015!


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I think I may have found the book I was looking for. I decided to check the sample folder for historicals on my old Kindle. Has anyone read _Fallen_ by Celeste Bradley?  I believe she also wrote the infamous "lamp oil scene" in another book which I also have not read?
> 
> Anyway, I'm doing the happy dance here!  I can finally stop thinking about it... and so can anyone else whose mind got stuck on this. Sorry for any inconvenience I caused!


That's it! 5 stars! I have no clue why I couldn't find it when searching, we have had some interesting conversations about Celeste Bradley books.

Have fun reading it!!


----------



## Trophywife007

I've spent the last while reading the MacKenzie series by Jennifer Ashley. Most of them were available on Overdrive so the price was right and I was able to read straight through except for the latest one (still #2 on the waiting list). I have to say I enjoyed each one... I just love those guys! They're all a bit different from each other and wonderfully sexy and smart. Since I was on something of a Jennifer Ashley kick I then read her Regency Pirate Series starting with The Pirate Next Door, which I've had in my TBR folder since forever. I really enjoyed that series as well. The first pirate has a sense of humor. I notice there are a lot of her paranormal/shifter series on Overdrive and I'll get to those some time this year.

After that, I picked up _A Christmas Charade_, a freebie that Atunah recommended which was fun and nice since it's the holidays, after all. I love a nice ghost story. It seems like someone else here was talking about ghosts incorporated into historical romances. Any other recommendations? I did already read _The Perfect Mistress_ which had a ghost.

Finally, I'm starting the new year with _Fallen_ by Celeste Bradley, which I was thrilled to find after bugging everyone here. I'm about half way through and loving it. Again, both characters have humor. The heroine is smart and the hero is pretty yummy... a nice start to the year. I was surprised about the things I remembered about it from over a year ago... the cover was pink, the hero was drunk and in her room accidentally, and they didn't actually do the deed that first time but the story began with the incident in the prologue, actually. There are so many things in life that I find I don't remember exactly so it's nice that somethings wind up being correct.

I hope everyone had a wonderful New Year's Eve and New Year's Day! Happy reading!


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> I've spent the last while reading the MacKenzie series by Jennifer Ashley. I notice there are a lot of her paranormal/shifter series on Overdrive and I'll get to those some time this year.
> 
> It seems like someone else here was talking about ghosts incorporated into historical romances. Any other recommendations? I did already read _The Perfect Mistress_ which had a ghost.
> 
> Finally, I'm starting the new year with _Fallen_ by Celeste Bradley, which I was thrilled to find after bugging everyone here.


I read Jennifer's paranormal shifter series and I like it as much as the Mackenzies.

Regarding ghosts in historical romance, this is a bit of an unusual recommendation, but if you also like both historicals and PNR, I'd highly recommend Leanna Renee Hieber. She has two historical PNR series that don't really fit into any mold, but both kind of feature ghosts. They are very hard to describe but have that wonderful gothic feel to them and are set in Victorian times. Oh darn, unfortunately, looking at Amazon, her first series, The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker, is no longer available on Kindle, but you can get a used paperback. You can try her other series, Darker Still: A Novel of Magic Most Foul, on Kindle.



As for Fallen - would you believe I have this in my TBR pile! I probably picked it up after reading about it here.  I should probably move it up.

As always, I don't have any true bookish resolutions for the New Year other than to make a dent in the TBR mountain. I make that same resolution every year, yet somehow the mountain just keeps growing and growing....


----------



## Atunah

I read 2 books so far this year, both HR. I read this older Jo Beverley. It was previously released under a regency line so its not steamy or anything. I enjoyed it. Its the first in a series. 


Then I read this one. I got that as a freebie in 2013, so you guys might also have it. Its 99 cents right now. 
I did not know what to expect when I started it and it was so much more than I thought. I loved this one. 
This is not fluffy. It deals with some more serious themes and I was amazed at how much the author was able to but in 360 pages. Pretty impressive. Set in 1772 and it deals with a widow that was abused by her husband who owned slaves from Jamaica. He had sugar plantations there. He was brutal and the heroine is about to lose everything to an old croonie of her dead hubby. A dowager makes a deal with her to marry her crippled son, an Earl to protect him from Bedlam and family. And she gets the funds to pay of the debts her husband left. 
That is how it starts. They don't know each other and it was just so wonderfully done how they deal with each other and the other "guests" at her house. That is all I am going to say.

Highly recommend this one. It was just so romantic and had all my romance catnip. 


eta: going to curl up today and read as I got my wires in my mouth today for part 1 in the tooth issue I am dealing with.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Then I read this one. I got that as a freebie in 2013, so you guys might also have it. Its 99 cents right now.
> I did not know what to expect when I started it and it was so much more than I thought. I loved this one.
> This is not fluffy. It deals with some more serious themes and I was amazed at how much the author was able to but in 360 pages. Pretty impressive. Set in 1772 and it deals with a widow that was abused by her husband who owned slaves from Jamaica. He had sugar plantations there. He was brutal and the heroine is about to lose everything to an old croonie of her dead hubby. A dowager makes a deal with her to marry her crippled son, an Earl to protect him from Bedlam and family. And she gets the funds to pay of the debts her husband left.
> That is how it starts. They don't know each other and it was just so wonderfully done how they deal with each other and the other "guests" at her house. That is all I am going to say.
> 
> Highly recommend this one. It was just so romantic and had all my romance catnip.
> 
> 
> eta: going to curl up today and read as I got my wires in my mouth today for part 1 in the tooth issue I am dealing with.


Thanks Atunah, I just checked my records and I do in fact have this in my archive. I don't pick up that many free books anymore, but luckily it looks like I did grab this one. I've been in a historical mood lately, so I'll have to move it up on the pile.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So here is one I read and loved that had the hero compromising the heroine.
> 
> 
> Now as far as i remember it happens at the beginning and the heroine ha some injury, foot I think so she is a bit on Laudanum and the hero might have been foxed and thinking there was a doxy in his bed. She ended up in the wrong bed due to being a bit disoriented and of course him being a rake and there is a willing woman in the bed, oh well.  So the deed was done. He had to marry the spinster.
> This was one of the best examples of seeing a man just fall head over heals, yet not knowing it. The reader knew it first. I love rakes that are taken to their knees. You can just really feel that growing love. I clutched my chest a few times with this one.  Sigh.


Speaking of Carolyn Jewel, I ran across this one today - currently free!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Speaking of Carolyn Jewel, I ran across this one today - currently free!


Highly recommend that one too. Its been a while I read it and I put down one note for it. "some of the best most sensual intimate scenes I have ever read".
Banallt, yum

So there is that.


----------



## Tess St John

crebel said:


> Speaking of Carolyn Jewel, I ran across this one today - currently free!


Got my copy...can't wait to read it!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> Speaking of Carolyn Jewel, I ran across this one today - currently free!


had to get this just for the cover. I'm shallow that way.


----------



## Atunah

I think I might read this one again this year. I read it in November 2009. I remember loving it, but I want to revisit this one. It was that good. I don't re-read often.


----------



## cagnes

This one's free today & the reviews are pretty good.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> This one's free today & the reviews are pretty good.


That one looks nice. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Then I read this one. I got that as a freebie in 2013, so you guys might also have it. Its 99 cents right now.
> I did not know what to expect when I started it and it was so much more than I thought. I loved this one.
> This is not fluffy. It deals with some more serious themes and I was amazed at how much the author was able to but in 360 pages. Pretty impressive. Set in 1772 and it deals with a widow that was abused by her husband who owned slaves from Jamaica. He had sugar plantations there. He was brutal and the heroine is about to lose everything to an old croonie of her dead hubby. A dowager makes a deal with her to marry her crippled son, an Earl to protect him from Bedlam and family. And she gets the funds to pay of the debts her husband left.
> That is how it starts. They don't know each other and it was just so wonderfully done how they deal with each other and the other "guests" at her house. That is all I am going to say.
> 
> Highly recommend this one. It was just so romantic and had all my romance catnip.
> 
> 
> eta: going to curl up today and read as I got my wires in my mouth today for part 1 in the tooth issue I am dealing with.


I totally trust Atunah's recommendations so I picked this one up and am really enjoying it. My question is--has anyone read the other two books in this trilogy and are they just as good? Attunah Curses on you, woman, for possibly getting me hooked on one more trilogy.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I totally trust Atunah's recommendations so I picked this one up and am really enjoying it. My question is--has anyone read the other two books in this trilogy and are they just as good? Attunah Curses on you, woman, for possibly getting me hooked on one more trilogy.


        

I haven't read the others yet, this was my first by this author, as far as I can tell. She seems to have a couple of pen names.


----------



## Tess St John

cagnes said:


> This one's free today & the reviews are pretty good.


Thanks, Cagnes...got my copy!!


----------



## cagnes

You're welcome Atunah & Yess... hope it's a good one!

Uggh.. I can kick myself at the moment! I just accidentally loaned out the book I was reading & of course, my wi-fi just so happened to be turned on.   Now, I have to wait for the book to be returned to finish reading it... oh pooh!


----------



## Tess St John

This freebie looks interesting, but I've not read it.


----------



## Tess St John

Another freebie today....


----------



## crebel

Tess St John said:


> Another freebie today....


Thanks, Tess. It sounds good, I added it to the pile!


----------



## Trophywife007

Tess St John said:


> Another freebie today....


Yay, another series!

I got a chuckle when reading this note from the author on the Amazon page -- better read this one fast so if you like it you can add the others quickly before the price goes up. I'm going to check out the other freebie she mentions, My Lady, the Spy. Here's her note:

Happy New Year from Barbara Devlin. To celebrate 2015, both Enter the Brethren and My Lady, the Spy will be FREE for download from Jan. 15-19. The Most Unlikely Lady, One-Knight Stand, and the newly released Captain of Her Heart will be only 99-cents until February 28. The Brethren of the Coast Series is a connected collection of books that are written to stand alone. They can be read in any order. Each work contains a full story, with NO cliffhangers. And a word of warning, I write about love and sex, so if you're looking for a clean text, my work isn't for you.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Tess and Trophywife. There are ships on the covers, so I am in.  . Boats, ships are a weakness of mine, along with lighthouses. I have a few boats around the house. Decorative ones that is. One is a table the other a 4-5 foot display sailboat. I used to work at Hobby Lobby, so that explains those. 

So I see a cover with a ship, its historical romance, I want it. There might be pirates, sea adventures, sails and planks.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks ladies, I downloaded both freebies! Arrr, I'm a sucker for sea romances too!

Here's book #2...


----------



## Tess St John

cagnes said:


> Thanks ladies, I downloaded both freebies! Arrr, I'm a sucker for sea romances too!
> 
> Here's book #2...


Oh, Yay...Got it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Atunah

So what is everyone reading? 

I started a couple, but only because I started one on Scribd and then ran out of juice, so I started another on my Paperwhite. So far I like both of them. On Scribd I started


Not far in yet, but so far so good. I like the rakish Lordling Earl saves bedraggled woman out of a ditch. 

The one I finally started on my PW is one I have owned for a while. Finally getting further in the Maiden Lane series by Hoyt. Love the setting where they still wear powder and this is Winter's story, who, OMG how delish, might possibly be a bit, inexperienced at things. 
Poor guy has been busy with running an orphanage after all. Been a while I read Hoyt. Her books just read so very nice. This is the 4th in the series.


----------



## cagnes

I'm currently reading contemporary, but I really enjoyed these recently read historical romances.


----------



## Atunah

I really liked "The London Season". 

I think we need a contempo/romantic suspense romance thread. We have this one of course, there is a PNR, but nothing to talk about the other romances. I switch it up too in betwee HR to not get burned out.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I really liked "The London Season".
> 
> I think we need a contempo/romantic suspense romance thread. We have this one of course, there is a PNR, but nothing to talk about the other romances. I switch it up too in betwee HR to not get burned out.


Good idea, we can use a Contempo Romance thread!  HR is my 1st love, but I also like to switch things up & read other types of romance & genres too.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

cagnes said:


> Good idea, we can use a Contempo Romance thread!  HR is my 1st love, but I also like to switch things up & read other types of romance & genres too.
> [/quote
> 
> Me too!!! I just finished Grace Burrowes new book "A Single Kiss" --I love her historicals and now she has launched the first story in a contemporary trilogy about three brothers. I wasn't sure if she'd be able to successfully switch genres but absolutely loved it! Now I can hardly wait for the second book to be released in February. I loved all the characters and can hardly wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Trophywife007

Has anyone been watching the series on the Smithsonian channel called Million Dollar American Princesses?  It's about American heiresses who married into the English Aristocracy in the late 19th, early 20th century... the concept Downton Abbey was based upon.  There are 3 episodes narrated by Elizabeth McGovern.  I'm watching the 2nd right now.  Very interesting!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

For those of us who have been enjoying the ongoing series 'Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse' by Miranda Davis ("The Duke's Tattoo" and "The Baron's Betrothal") FictFact sent me an announcement about the release of the third book--"His Lordship's Last Wager" but their link to Amazon does not work. I notice this title is now also listed at Goodreads but the publication date is just '2015.' So please--Everyone--whoever gets wind of whenever this actually becomes available post the info here!!! I've been waiting forever for this next installment to be written.

Thanks,
Wisteria


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> For those of us who have been enjoying the ongoing series 'Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse' by Miranda Davis ("The Duke's Tattoo" and "The Baron's Betrothal") FictFact sent me an announcement about the release of the third book--"His Lordship's Last Wager" but their link to Amazon does not work. I notice this title is now also listed at Goodreads but the publication date is just '2015.' So please--Everyone--whoever gets wind of whenever this actually becomes available post the info here!!! I've been waiting forever for this next installment to be written.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wisteria


No listing for His Lordship's Wager on Amazon yet, nor on her Amazon page. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Atunah

My Google-Fu isn't giving me anything either. I added it to goodreads for now to my eagerly-waiting-for shelf. Last time the author talked about this book was in August 2014 where she was hanging her head in shame for still not being done. That is on her author page on amazon in discussions on the bottom. 
Reminds me I should probably go ahead and read the second one first  . I bought it a while back and haven't gotten to it yet. 

I know this is taking her a while, but reading her posts she seems to really want to put out a great product and a good story. I think I rather wait a while than get a boring shallow story.


----------



## worktolive

Buns Alert!

Just in case you want this lovely cover permanently in your collection 

What A Lady Craves by Ashlyn McNamara is on sale for $0.99


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> Buns Alert!
> 
> Just in case you want this lovely cover permanently in your collection
> 
> What A Lady Craves by Ashlyn McNamara is on sale for $0.99


   Nice ones. Just a tempting little peak 

If I didn't know that they probably had those covers picked out far ahead of time, I would say they put that one on because we were drooling over the first one by the same author. I did after all review that one on Netgalley and my profile does have a link to this thread in it. . So this is the "buns" author. 

eta: man I have to do a lot of fixing mis typings. Because of my teeth issues and such, I have for the first time really nails. Yep, nails. I been biting my nails pretty much from age 5 on. I never had nails in all my many moons. Now I don't know what the heck to do with them. I do file them, but my biting was way more efficient. I don't want to file them down so I have white tips on nails that I never had. Don't laugh at me, I used to bite way past the edge there so never had the white part. I keep staring at them. Unfortunately, they hit my keyboard while typing. I can't file them as short as I use to bite them though, file won't go that close to the, um meat.


----------



## Trophywife007

Want buns? How about this one... I haven't read it but someone somewhere must have recommended it..


----------



## cagnes

Lol, Ashlyn Macnamara does seem to have a thing for buns!  Her bun books do keep popping up in this thread.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Lol, Ashlyn Macnamara does seem to have a thing for buns!  Her bun books do keep popping up in this thread.


Yes, but has anyone actually read any of her books? Or are we just liking the covers? Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Atunah

I read that one on the left. I think that is when I kept moving on backwards on my reading bar to keep the buns in sight. At the time it was the authors first book as far as I can tell.

eta: correction, it was the 2nd I read by this author. The bun one was the second in a series, the first had a lady in a dress on the cover. I liked both, the first better than the 2nd. But it was more the theme I didn't like as much.

The first was called A Most Scandalous Proposal. The other buns are part of a different series.

The new buns are part of the "The Eton buns boys" 

The one with the yellow curtain is the first in that trilogy.


----------



## Tess St John

Great about your nails, Atunah!! Good for you! I don't bite mine, but they're weak and break all the time. I tried fake nails once, but they felt like aliens on my hands!!


----------



## cagnes

Came across these today. A free Antebellum serial with cliffhanger warnings.... 


4 book box set for .99...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

TWO of the 'Kindle Deal of the Day' today are historicals! I can't remember the last time this happened. Haven't read either of them but reviews are good.


----------



## Tess St John

Free Today: .

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Atunah

Got some good news for those that loved The Parfit Knight by Stella Riley


and the 2nd in that series 


The author is releasing a third, in March. 


Considering that The Parfit Knight was released back in 1986, this is pretty incredible for the author.

She hadn't released a book in 20 years. 20 years.  . The she released I think it was The King's Falcon, which is part of another series by her set in a different time.

She also just got a A review on Dear Author for The Marigold chain. But everytime I see that cover I cringe. I so wish she had better ones. Her books deserve better. I think many just gloss over when seeing those.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Atunah said:


> ...
> The author is releasing a third, in March.
> 
> 
> Considering that The Parfit Knight was released back in 1986, this is pretty incredible for the author.
> 
> She hadn't released a book in 20 years. 20 years.  . The she released I think it was The King's Falcon, which is part of another series by her set in a different time.
> 
> She also just got a A review on Dear Author for The Marigold chain. But everytime I see that cover I cringe. I so wish she had better ones. Her books deserve better. I think many just gloss over when seeing those.


Thanks for this, Atunah. I love Ms. Riley's books! (It was through you that I discovered them. ) I just hit the preorder button on this one!


----------



## loonlover

Just hit the preorder button for The Player, also.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Me tooooo! Can hardly wait!!! Atunah I don't know how you ferret out this stuff so quickly. You should have your own web page to send out alerts to all of us.   (FYI any time I type your name my computer tries to correct the spelling of it. This morning it thought you were "Attuned" which in a weird sense is correct--you are 'attuned' to whatever authors have new titles coming out)


----------



## cork_dork_mom

So I'm listening to .... there should be a Warning Label!!! I about wrecked on the treadmill!!! They started whispering to each other and it was HAWT !!!

And of course, it's 3rd in a series DANG IT!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Corkdormom, I brought that book to my daughter's 8th grade play (about 10 years ago) and started reading it before the play started...I kept looking around to make sure no kids were standing around reading along with me, lol!!! That first scene...very naughty, yet somehow sweet. Nick was just yummy (you meet him in book two which is Ross's book--I think Grant is the hero of the first book). My cover shows the back of a woman with pearls draped across her back...at least I think that's what I remember.


----------



## Atunah

You know how we sometimes talk about reviews and star ratings and how sometimes lower ratings actually make one want to read a book?

Well I haz found such a book. Here it is in disguise. Meaning new cover


Here is the delectable original one. Buns and all. 
I made it clickable to the goodreads cover so its not right there in, um, the face 
https://d.gr-assets.com/books/1259939790l/7260325.jpg

Redheadedgirl did a review of it on Smartbeeches and its an amusing D-. So who went straight to Scribd do see if the book was there? Yep, that'd be me. 

Sometimes I am in the mood for total wtf-ery and I do enjoy the over the top drama that were the older books. I make no excuses for it. Nope, none. Cause I like them all. Having read some of Lindsey, I think I know what to expect. At least enough so I won't be clutching my pears. 

And currently I am reading a really good also amusing one by Eloisa James. Something about James that always gives me a kind of magic when I read. Not sure how to put that. Its the first in the Fairy tale series of which I for some reason read the second first.  That one was the one where the hero is kind of like the character from the TV show "House". 2nd, not the one I am reading now. The first has a prince, 3 maltese dogs, cherry red and violet wigs. 

Again, this is first in series. It think there are 5 now. 

Here are a couple of quotes from it that made me smile and I shared them on goodreads.



> "Offended you again," her godmother said with satisfaction. "Come along, then. We'll go to my chambers. The butler put me in one of the towers, and it's utterly heavenly, like being stuck in the clouds except for the pigeons crapping on the windows."


And "romance" on the lake. 


> "Do you have a handkerchief?" she asked. "No," the prince said, looking amused. "I suppose you have servants who carry around that sort of thing in case you sneeze," she said. "You aren't carrying one either," he retorted. "I don't have room; my reticule is full of cheese." "I thought you had an interesting smell! Most ladies smell rather French."


This is the same author that a while back Krista found so amusing with the "Potent" series.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> At least enough so I won't be clutching my pears.


Atunah, I've never heard that expression...what does it mean? That's a cover all right...


----------



## cagnes

Tess St John said:


> Atunah, I've never heard that expression...what does it mean? That's a cover all right...


I don't know what that means either  That sure is a cover all right! Can't decide what's more disturbing... her chest plastered to his nether region or the shrubbery going up his bum, it all looks very uncomfortable!


----------



## crebel

Tess St John said:


> Atunah, I've never heard that expression...what does it mean? That's a cover all right...





cagnes said:


> I don't know what that means either  That sure is a cover all right! Can't decide what's more disturbing... her chest plastered to his nether region or the shrubbery going up his bum, it all looks very uncomfortable!


Pretty sure she means "clutching her _pearls_"


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that is suppose to be pearls. 

Start worrying about me when I start clutching them pears though


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Thank goodness for lightning quick reflexes     !!

Scrolling through this page when WHAM!!! THAT cover shows up in all of its glory.

I work in a high school so had to quick click that little red X to close the window. Why is it when you want to close a window quickly that X is SO elusive!!


----------



## Atunah

Oops, sorry.  

Shouldn't have put the big one in. Should I take it out now that you guys saw it? It might actually be against KBoards rules not that I think about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for turning it into a text link Atunah . . . the image could definitely be considered NSFW (or kids!) 

(Though I _personally_ have no objection.  )


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I personally have NO objections either   . In fact I wish the buns covers were bigger! But, do have to be more appropriate at work.... sigh


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Oops, sorry.
> 
> Shouldn't have put the big one in. Should I take it out now that you guys saw it? It might actually be against KBoards rules not that I think about it.


I remember that cover caused quite a stir when it came out... It may have been one of the first where the man is unclothed rather than the woman being artfully exposed.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for turning it into a text link Atunah . . . the image could definitely be considered NSFW (or kids!)
> 
> (Though I _personally_ have no objection.  )


This is off topic, but Ann, how did you like the Daniel Silva novel The English Assassin? It's one of my all time favorites of his.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> This is off topic, but Ann, how did you like the Daniel Silva novel The English Assassin? It's one of my all time favorites of his.


I'd read the first of the series quite some time ago and recently had one of the later volumes brought to my attention. It's not a debilitating condition, but I do like to read things in order . . . so I figured I'd read 2, 3, and 4, before 5 -- which is the one that I'd recently noticed. 

There was a little bit of _deja vu_ . . . so maybe I'd read it before and forgot . . . . but I enjoyed it over all.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd read the first of the series quite some time ago and recently had one of the later volumes brought to my attention. It's not a debilitating condition, but I do like to read things in order . . . so I figured I'd read 2, 3, and 4, before 5 -- which is the one that I'd recently noticed.
> 
> There was a little bit of _deja vu_ . . . so maybe I'd read it before and forgot . . . . but I enjoyed it over all.


That book, plus the two following it make a kind of trilogy that deal with Nazi war crimes and those who enabled them. Interesting stuff from a slightly different perspective. I hope you like them.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just finished . It was very good. Looking forward to #2.


----------



## Atunah

I have some sales

I loved this one and its nice to see it getting a nice cover. It was a 5 star from me. It is set in the Georgian period which I love. Wigged and laced men. 
*99 cents*


I really liked this one too, lighthearted and witty. A rake with a golden heart, I love that trope
*99 cents*


I liked this one too. Friends to lovers, wallflower heroine.
*99 cents*


----------



## Miriam Minger

Anyone have a favorite boxed set of historical romances?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Miriam Minger said:


> Anyone have a favorite boxed set of historical romances?
> 
> Miriam Minger


You know, I don't really get or see a lot of boxed sets in historical romance. I do remember getting one back in 2013 that was one of those the authors put together only for a limited time and there were 4 books in in and they were all back list re-released great ones. 
I also have gotten some by authors that put like 3 books in one for the same series, I just can't recall the names now. I think one was Delacroix, Claire maybe? The other was from Elena Greene, also back list titles.

That's about all I can remember. My mind is like Emmental cheese . Funny how I can remember book characters and stories, but other things fall out.

I have a freebie today that is from a very prolific author I read some of her romantic suspense and this is a HR from 2003 I believe. I haven't read it so no clue as to how it is. 


I mentioned it in chat the other day how happy I am to have my reading mojo back. I am plowing through the Maiden Lane series by Hoyt as you guys can see in my signature. And I am still able to fill in other romance and other HR in between. I am on a roll. Hope I didn't jinx it now.


----------



## Trophywife007

Keep those freebies coming. Thanks!

Maybe the new Voyage is helping with the mojo?


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Keep those freebies coming. Thanks!
> 
> Maybe the new Voyage is helping with the mojo?


I think so. And its not just new gadgetities either, although I have that decease. 

I said before that the PW I had, first gen just never looked right to me when the light was on. Like looking through milk, and very splotchy. I also missed the page buttons and after that big update they did to it, it just slowed down to a crawl. 
I even bought a basic on sale, the last basic with the buttons, they even took them off that one now. But I need light to read more and more which is probably because my eyes are getting older and worn. Basic is fine if I am sitting outside on the balcony in the bright light. I'll still use it to take along to a park maybe or day camping.

The Voyage is just such a pleasure to read on. The clear and crisp text and its much faster so I can actually do organization again on the device and not have to pull out the fire or Nexus to do all that on the app. I couldn't even add a book to my read collection on my PW anymore without waiting a long time.

And I have my buttons back. Well sort of, but they work so that's all that matters.

I know I am reading faster again. I don't get distracted as easy and my eyes don't get tired.


----------



## Trophywife007

That's wonderful.  I'm glad you were able to get your issues resolved!

I liked the PW2 a lot, but now with the Voyage, I'm really in heaven.  Happy reading!


----------



## EC Sheedy

Atunah said:


> I have some sales
> 
> I loved this one and its nice to see it getting a nice cover. It was a 5 star from me. It is set in the Georgian period which I love. Wigged and laced men.
> *99 cents*


I bought this on your rec Atunah and I am really loving it.  The language in the book is so beautiful and romantic. Barbara Samuel's prose is always so...lush.

And I'm interested in what you're saying about the Voyage. I am so ready to push the buy button for one . . .


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> That's wonderful. I'm glad you were able to get your issues resolved!
> 
> I liked the PW2 a lot, but now with the Voyage, I'm really in heaven. Happy reading!


Me too! I thought the PW was great, the the Voyage is so much better! Love the clarity & crispness of the text & the whiter pages. I also find that I'm reading faster. I used to hold my PW with my left hand & do page swipes or page taps with my right. With the Voyage, I can hold it with either hand & gently squeeze the bezel to turn the page. I didn't think the page turn buttons would make so much of a difference, but they do, love them!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I am currently about half way through  and am really enjoying it. One of the secondary characters is hilariously funny--almost slapstick--and there is an elderly dog who is totally ugly but adorable. Hero and heroine have great chemistry. I don't always enjoy Tessa Dare's books, but when she is good she is very good! Highly recommend.


----------



## Tess St John

Freebie today!! Pirates!!


----------



## Atunah

Pirates, ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr 

I finally finished my January prime loan


I enjoyed it very much. Since I can't make my mind up what to pick next as prime for february, I am doing another by the same author for now. 

This is another with a native american theme. I was waffling between this one and another by this author with a harem theme. I'll do that one next time. Harem, innocent english rose growing up in a harem, getting spirited away on a ship by a captain. Its got all the makings of a delish drama lama adventure. 

Its got a ship on the cover, more catnip. I'll get that for March prime I think


Hope everyone has some great reads going right now.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I really need to read some Tessa Dare. Any recommendations?


----------



## cagnes

Krista D. Ball said:


> I really need to read some Tessa Dare. Any recommendations?


I Love her Spindle Cove series.... have you read that one yet? It starts with .

The Stud Club series is also really good... read them all! I've only read the 1st book in the Castles Ever After series & I rated that one 5 stars.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I have one of the spindle cove books, but haven't read it. I'll start in that series then. Thanks!


----------



## 67499

Every so often I re-read my all-time favorite historical romance - _*Feversham*_ by Diane Davidson. A love story, a murder trial, a detective story in Tudor England. Based on a real case. The author was a Shakespearean actress, historian and my English teacher. Despite my prejudice, this is a grand story grandly told.

http://www.amazon.com/Feversham-Diane-Davidson/dp/0515042986


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Steven Hardesty said:


> Every so often I re-read my all-time favorite historical romance - _*Feversham*_ by Diane Davidson. A love story, a murder trial, a detective story in Tudor England. Based on a real case. The author was a Shakespearean actress, historian and my English teacher. Despite my prejudice, this is a grand story grandly told.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Feversham-Diane-Davidson/dp/0515042986


Ack! It isn't available for kindle! Looks like even the paperback version is out of print. I'm wary of buying used paperbacks sight unseen--sometimes they turn out to smell musty and the pages are yellow and brittle. Also I think the Voyage has totally spoiled me for paper editions with tiny print


----------



## EC Sheedy

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Ack! It isn't available for kindle! Looks like even the paperback version is out of print. I'm wary of buying used paperbacks sight unseen--sometimes they turn out to smell musty and the pages are yellow and brittle. Also I think the Voyage has totally spoiled me for paper editions with tiny print


Yes, I went to check out this book, too. It sounds quite fascinating--but I'm a spoiled downloader so I had to pass.


----------



## crebel

"A story of murder and satanic love" may be excellent historical fiction.  It doesn't really sound like a historical romance to me, do you think there is a HEA?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

EC Sheedy said:


> Yes, I went to check out this book, too. It sounds quite fascinating--but I'm a spoiled downloader so I had to pass.


It's sad how many books that aren't really that old seem to sit all but abandoned, isn't it? One of my favorites of all time is _Whispers of Heaven_ by Candice Proctor. It's also not available as an ebook, and those books of Proctor's (and her sister Penelope Williamson) that are available are badly overpriced. I got _Whispers _from the library or I'd never have read it. A friend has highly recommended _Beloved Savage_ by Sandra Bishop as a good Native American romance, but it's also unavailable. IMO there aren't many NA romances worth reading, so its doubly too bad this one is unavailable.


----------



## 67499

crebel said:


> "A story of murder and satanic love" may be excellent historical fiction. It doesn't really sound like a historical romance to me, do you think there is a HEA?


No, the cover text is nonsense or, to be charitable to the cover designer, reflects the attitude of Alice Arden's accusers. But it is a very Tudor story.


----------



## crebel

Great price on a Lorraine Heath/Harper Collins pre-order. This is the third book of her "Scandalous Gentlemen of St James" series. Has anyone read the first two? Recommend?


----------



## Atunah

I read the first in that series and gave it 5 stars.  

h/H were childhood friends. I remember really loving this one. I have the 2nd one in checkout next at the ilbrary.

Mind you, its the followup series to the Scoundrels of  St. James series so its about the children of the characters from that.


----------



## crebel

Great! Thanks, Atunah.  Off to pick up a new series to start...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Great price on a Lorraine Heath/Harper Collins pre-order. This is the third book of her "Scandalous Gentlemen of St James" series. Has anyone read the first two? Recommend?


I like the first one a lot, stalled on the second and just couldn't bring myself to even finish it (and I rarely leave books unfinished). I really hated what a total snob the heroine was. But I've been waiting for this next one--the hero is one of the more interesting characters in the group so hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## Atunah

I am reading a Mary Balogh. I am trying to space out the few I have left of hers and this is the second of her newest series about a group of damaged former soldiers.



Its like settling in with an old and loved friend when I read a Balogh. There is such a quiet strength in her stories. Many are not stories where a lot of stuff happens, lots of mystery, or villains or such things. They are often driven by the characters and just really good. This one too already. Its kind of a marriage of convenience meets Cinderella with a mousy Cinderella and a blind hero. 
I got that on sale in 2013 and I am finally getting to it. Good thing of course in waiting is that #3 and #4 are now already out and #5 is coming in May. 

I also finished these 2 and liked them a lot. The Tessa Dare I moved up because Wisteria just talked about it and she was right, it was really good. Also lots of potential of characters from this book to get their own book. Charming. 
The Alissa Johnson one was also really good, have liked all her books I read
 

And in case some haven't seen the thread I started in the book corner, we lost Bertrice Small. Trail blazer of steamy and adventure historical romances starting way back. SBTB has a nice long piece on her and her son posted a family statement.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'm with you on Balogh, Atunah. She's the author of 2 of my most favorite romances - _A Summer to Remember_ and _Slightly Dangerous_. There are quite a few others by her that I've reread at one time or another even if they aren't mostest favorites.

*HOWEVER*, I recently pre-ordered the digital edition of one of her older books. Can't remember if the original pub date was in the 80's or 90's and it was a DNF. Could not believe I'd ever react that way to any Balogh. Didn't like the heroine. Could have liked the hero except he was dumb enough to "love" her for no reason except she was so beeauuutiful and in spite of the way she behaved. At the point I DNF'd it, the whole thing was starting to smack of the old rape romances. Title had Sunrise or Sunset in it. A fellow romance-reading friend tells me Balogh wrote to the style back then and those who feel the way I do about stories like that are better to avoid the old stuff.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I'm with you on Balogh, Atunah. She's the author of 2 of my most favorite romances - _A Summer to Remember_ and _Slightly Dangerous_. There are quite a few others by her that I've reread at one time or another even if they aren't mostest favorites.
> 
> *HOWEVER*, I recently pre-ordered the digital edition of one of her older books. Can't remember if the original pub date was in the 80's or 90's and it was a DNF. Could not believe I'd ever react that way to any Balogh. Didn't like the heroine. Could have liked the hero except he was dumb enough to "love" her for no reason except she was so beeauuutiful and in spite of the way she behaved. At the point I DNF'd it, the whole thing was starting to smack of the old rape romances. Title had Sunrise or Sunset in it. A fellow romance-reading friend tells me Balogh wrote to the style back then and those who feel the way I do about stories like that are better to avoid the old stuff.


Beyond the Sunrise? They were spies it says. I am not a huge fan of the spy trope, especially if the heroine was also a spy. I know, wrong of me, but so it is. 
I haven't read that one yet. That is from 1992. She had different styles I think over the years with some depending on what publisher she wrote for. I think I read a post somewhere by her a while back that some of her stuff back then was darker and she doesn't write like that anymore.

I loved those two you listed also. I also loved the Secret Pearl, the Temporary wife, Heartless, Dancing with Clara, Snow Angel, I could go on . I like her old and new stuff though. But I haven't read all of them yet. So there is still time for me not to like something.

Slightly Tempted is I think the only one I gave a 3 star too. The others are usually 4 and 5 for me. I can't recall now why I didn't love Slightly Tempted though, been a while. Oh, seducing an Angel I didn't love either. And the Gilded Web, another one. Seducing an Angel is from the Huxtable series which isn't a super favorite of mine. I actually love her oldest stuff most it seems. And the Bedwyn series.

I am just glad she has such a great backlist. Who else is from those days of regency and 90's historical romance like her? Anyone?


----------



## Atunah

Finished the Balogh and it was very nice. Looking forward to reading the others in the series. Seems like they are all damaged in some way from the war.

Then I read one I was a bit disappointed in. The last in the Scroundrel of St. James series by Heath. The fifth and last.


During the series which for those that don't know is about a group of youngsters that were taken in by Feegan to learn to be proper pick pockets and such. I flove this series, most are 5 stars from me. During the series we keep seeing William (Bill) Graves, who became a doctor. His father used to dig up graves after burying them and steal so hence the name he got later. 
Unfortunately his book ended up just a novella and not a full length novel. It short changed the story totally and this story really needed and deserved a full treatment. Really bummed about this.  There was just moving to fast through the heroines story of having survived brutal spousal abuse which the hero apparently helped heal her through as a doc. But it was just not fully fleshed, something was missing. And it also made the side villain story too abrupt when it all ended. It just felt rushed.

Either give a character a full story in a series or just leave it alone. This was just not right. 

I am amused thought that I was able to pull these names out of my brain without looking them up. Don't know how some stuff just sticks like glue to my atoms in there, yet other useful stuff falls into the abyss which are the black holes residing in my cheese brain. Emmentaler cheese that is. And sometimes some odd thing pops up 30 years after it went missing in the maze upstairs. Again, not very useful old memories usually. Why. 

So now I am reading 


I got that on sale back in April 2012, I did look that up. I bought like 20 books at once then. Those where some great sales back then on mostly Avon books.

In the reviews of this book some have big issues with the brogue of the hero. Scottish brogue. And yes, its really bad. But here is the thing, the heroine understand about as much as a reader, which to me makes it work. It ads to her befuddlement. Her story is that she was taken in by a dandy gentleman that took her virtue and did not offer marriage and kept playing with her until she just let go. But now she is 25 and a almost outcast and no prospect in making a good match. The rogue also told her in malice that she is barren. By bragging to her how he impregnated some doxy or such thing. This is all layed out right at the start. The hero is still a bit of a mystery, to both her and the reader, but we do know he is part of the Falcon Club. Former spies that now do other work. Its after the war after all. 
So far I am liking it. They are stranded together with some other characters at an inn in a severe snowstorm. There is lots of snow, mysterious footprints, someone maybe following someone and cabin fever is setting in. And I am only at page 93. 
Can you tell I like it when characters are stranded somewhere together and stuff comes out and things happen?

Oh, and there are 2 large dogs and dough making. For bread you know.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Another one of Mary Balogh's earlier titles just released for kindle today. It gets universally great reviews and has been hard to find for a long time in paperback. It is set in Wales.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Beyond the Sunrise?


That's it. There are some of Balogh's I consider pretty average, but I'd never have thought I'd be unable to finish one. I didn't like those Web ones much at all, but I finished them. I'm going to wait until there are enough reviews of _Longing _to give me an idea of what it's like before taking the plunge.

When Marsha Canham came out of retirement and started self-pubbing, she gave some interesting insights on how writers have to modify stories to fit whatever the publisher is currently convinced will sell, and I suppose back in that time frame, that meant bodice-rippy characters and stories. Not my cup of tea as they say. My idea of an HEA for one of those stories would be her growing a spine, laying in wait for him with a shotgun or baseball bat, and then running off with some decent non-Dukey guy.


----------



## Atunah

None Dukey guy, thats funny. Carla Kelly has a lot of non lordlings in hers. 

Longing sounds good, but ouch Penguin is pricing that one high. The other back lists eventually went to 7.99 after a while so I guess that one will too.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> None Dukey guy, thats funny. Carla Kelly has a lot of non lordlings in hers.
> 
> Longing sounds good, but ouch Penguin is pricing that one high. The other back lists eventually went to 7.99 after a while so I guess that one will too.


Yeah, I was a little taken aback at the price myself. It feels like they're taking advantage of its being out of print for so long and fans really wanting to have it. I don't blame them for wanting to make as much money on it as they can but I'm still disappointed. I bit the bullet anyway and downloaded a copy so I'll let you know what I think when I read it.


----------



## Kayla Dawn Thomas

I read a bit of everything, but my current favorite historical fiction writer is Shanna Hatfield. Love her take on life in Oregon in the early days.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

is being released tomorrow!!! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Wisteria Clematis said:


> is being released tomorrow!!! Looking forward to this one.


This downloaded last night on my Kindle, and I dove right in. Strong opening! I'm very excited about this book. I blame Atunah for putting me on to The Parfait Knight and kickstarting my addiction to Stella Riley.


----------



## Atunah




----------



## readingril

Wisteria Clematis said:


> is being released tomorrow!!! Looking forward to this one.


Aw... I read the first two via KU... this one isn't there. Boo!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Aw... I read the first two via KU... this one isn't there. Boo!


The author took them out of KU, the 1st too also. Lots of full length stuff is being taken out. I had a wishlist when I still had KU and the books dropped off like flies in my list.


----------



## readingril

Ah well, might end up buying this. 

As long as the total of what I want to read adds up to $10.00 I'm breaking even... when I can't find any more books I'll cancel it!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Ah well, might end up buying this.
> 
> As long as the total of what I want to read adds up to $10.00 I'm breaking even... when I can't find any more books I'll cancel it!


That is kind of what I did. Although for me the value had to be a tad more than just making up for the $10 as I didn't own the books in the end, just borrowed. So I had to come out ahead. I did run out of books to fill that on a monthly basis so I cancelled back in November. It was basically mostly Montlake titles left and I pretty much read a lot of those that were HR already with prime prior and I am continuing to do that now.

Can't seem to load Scribd now, but I now I saw Riley's books in there now. But of course they can't be read on an e-ink kindle that way. I might have to rethink my Scribs sub to. I reallly love the selection, but ever since I got my Voyage, I don't want to read on anything else. Not even my Fire6 and it has pretty nice font on there. I am just not happy with the Scribd app. I am stuck between using a old version so the margins are not this huge that I only get like 2 inches of text, or I have to deal with the icons being visible. The old version is not immersion so they don't go away. New version I only get like 3 words in a row and have like big finger thick margins. I don't know why they did that. It ruins everything. And my Nexus feels so heavy now to read on after my Voyage. On the Nexus I can use the old Scribd app with normal margins and get the immersion reading with the android icons going away.

I hope everyone is getting some reading done. I am a bit woozy so hard to concentrate as I had to take something for my tooth pain. I was doing so good for a while there. Sigh. But I know it will get better soon. I was on a roll with reading a book a day there for a while. Jinxed it I guess.

I was going to ask who here has read SUzanne Enoch. I read some of her older ones and floved them and we have this gift thread in book corner and I got the first in her newest series gifted. Looking forward to reading that one, been a while I read her. I got 2 other books gifted that are time travel and I am also looking forward to those. One Viking and one Highlander. Makes this a happy woman.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished _A Kiss of Lie_s by Bronwen Evans. It's the first in her "Disgraced Lords" series featuring the "Libertine Scholars." This one has a wounded hero trying to recover his reputation and a lady who is in a spot of trouble herself. It appears there will be a number of books in this series, (possibly 6?) with an overarching connection. Just my cuppa.

   

The first two are available now, the third one is coming out in a couple weeks and the fourth in December. Someone here had suggested one of Bronwen Evans' books when I was looking for a certain book I had sampled a while ago... it wasn't *the* book, but I'm glad for the recommendation, all the same. Thanks, Ladies! BTW, the first two were available on Overdrive and they all seem to be reasonably priced, just fyi, as we all have our budgets to consider.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> is being released tomorrow!!! Looking forward to this one.


I started this at work yesterday and am really enjoying it. Just wish the guys in the office had been a little less talkative so I could have concentrated all of my attention on the book.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I just finished _A Kiss of Lie_s by Bronwen Evans. It's the first in her "Disgraced Lords" series featuring the "Libertine Scholars." This one has a wounded hero trying to recover his reputation and a lady who is in a spot of trouble herself. It appears there will be a number of books in this series, (possibly 6?) with an overarching connection. Just my cuppa.
> 
> 
> 
> The first two are available now, the third one is coming out in a couple weeks and the fourth in December. Someone here had suggested one of Bronwen Evans' books when I was looking for a certain book I had sampled a while ago... it wasn't *the* book, but I'm glad for the recommendation, all the same. Thanks, Ladies! BTW, the first two were available on Overdrive and they all seem to be reasonably priced, just fyi, as we all have our budgets to consider.


Thanks for the recommendations, Trophywife! I have added A Kiss of Lies to my wishlist while I get through some of my HR backlog. They are, however, very inexpensive - nice!


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, Trophywife! I have added A Kiss of Lies to my wishlist while I get through some of my HR backlog. They are, however, very inexpensive - nice!


Yes, if nothing else, the price is right!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, Trophywife! I have added A Kiss of Lies to my wishlist while I get through some of my HR backlog. They are, however, very inexpensive - nice!


I'm going to give it a try too! But oh no----another series  Doesn't anyone ever write free-standing books anymore? These series are bankrupting me! Thanks for the recommendation though--if she is good it looks like she has quite a backlist to be put on the TBR list.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh.....finished it in one day and wish I still had a few chapters to go. I so don't want to say goodbye to these characters. 

I love her writing style so much that I should probably try her other series about the roundheads, although I'm not sure I'd enjoy that particular historical period. Has anyone here read them? Are they as good as these have been


----------



## EC Sheedy

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh.....finished it in one day and wish I still had a few chapters to go. I so don't want to say goodbye to these characters.
> 
> I love her writing style so much that I should probably try her other series about the roundheads, although I'm not sure I'd enjoy that particular historical period. Has anyone here read them? Are they as good as these have been


I am closing in on the end of The Player and totally enjoying it. What I love about Stella Riley's writing is the fullness of the world she creates. The characters--especially the secondary ones--are all so well developed. And I love the frippery man lace and colorful vests. LOL

I have no doubt this book will end fantastically!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Today's blog on All About Romance is an interview (and giveaway) with Stella Riley. Everyone who comments on the interview will be entered in a drawing for free e-copies of two of her books. And it is an interesting interview! www.likesbooks.com


----------



## Atunah

So I finished

Really nice. Men in kilts alert, men in kilts alert. . I did wish to get to the highlands at some point. The book plays out almost completely in London beside a part at the start. But there wasn't really enough time to make it back to the highlands. I suspect it happens in the other books in the series and I am looking forward to it. Although its also fun to see a gruff Highlander out of his element in London. I like Enoch and I am looking forward to reading the next which will be about the brother. There are 3 brothers and one sister. 
I found the tidbits about the changes in the clan landscape interesting. As in many lords from Scotland chose to do the English thing and kick out their crofters off the land and use it for sheep. The hero refuses and holds on to the old way and trying to keep the clan together. Even though its hinted at off the pages as we don't really get to go back to the Highlands.

Now I am reading 


This has many of my catnips. Downtrotten heroine guttersnipe being turned into a lady, well attempted that is. She grew up on the streets as a by blow of a earl and a whore. And gets herself ensconces into the live of another Earl. Who is a rake and a sarcastic something. Jewel cracks me up though when they try to teach her to speak properly and she keeps spouting out the cockney. So far I am really liking this. This is a back list title of the author. I think she only writes thrillers or romantic suspense now, no more historicals. And from what I can tell, that is a loss.


----------



## Atunah

Someone on Mobilereads found a lot of freebies from harper collins. I am still trying to sift out the HR and who knows how long it will last. The link they posted though has the mobile reads affiliate in it and I can't figure out how to take it out yet.

I can't seem to recreate exactly how they did the link but this is what I came up with. 
this is sorted by historical
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_5?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A23%2Cn%3A13371%2Ck%3A%22harpercollins%22&sort=price-asc-rank&keywords=%22harpercollins%22&ie=UTF8&qid=1426691067&rnid=1000

I am still sorting out and then posting the links. Take me a while. Just in case it doesn't last long. need to scroll a bit down since not all is harpercollins even though I typed in in quotes in search. I am guessing some authors use it as keywords so they will show up in search where they don't belong.

Hold on I need to go to the bigger computer for the links. Can't do it on the netbook.


----------



## Atunah

So here are the freebies. Don't know how long they last so make sure to check the price before clicking. They are good to go as of now. They look to be back list titles

    
   

here are some Christina Dodd even. Snap em up
sorry, they are already back up to regular price after only a few hours.

There are also other romances for free in the above link in my previous post change it to all romance in filter. I am still looking but I think that is the HR so far. I'll add more if I find them


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah!  A veritable smorgasbord!!  The only one that came up at $4.84 instead of free (at least for me) is the Jenny Brown, Perilous Pleasures.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah! A veritable smorgasbord!! The only one that came up at $4.84 instead of free (at least for me) is the Jenny Brown, Perilous Pleasures.


That is because they list 2 kindle versions and the system only found one
this is the right link, let me see if I can change it out up thread
http://www.amazon.com/Perilous-Pleasures-Astrology-Jenny-Brown-ebook/dp/B00A9V3GZ6/ref=tmm_kin_title_1

eta: ok I fixed it up thread.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That is because they list 2 kindle versions and the system only found one
> this is the right link, let me see if I can change it out up thread
> http://www.amazon.com/Perilous-Pleasures-Astrology-Jenny-Brown-ebook/dp/B00A9V3GZ6/ref=tmm_kin_title_1
> 
> eta: ok I fixed it up thread.


Thanks again. I didn't even think to poke around and see if there was a second version. This one sounds a little "dark", but interesting. I grabbed it and at least half a dozen from the list.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> So here are the freebies. Don't know how long they last so make sure to check the price before clicking. They are good to go as of now. They look to be back list titles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some Christina Dodd even. Snap em up
> 
> 
> There are also other romances for free in the above link in my previous post change it to all romance in filter. I am still looking but I think that is the HR so far. I'll add more if I find them


Thanks, I downloaded all of them!  So happy to find .... it's a prequel (that I was unaware of) in the Governess Brides series (currently reading book #10 of that series). It must have been added to the series after I started reading it, don't know how I would have missed it otherwise.


----------



## Atunah

I read "That Scandalous Evening" years ago and I remember really loving it.


----------



## crebel

Besides the freebies, the number of Harper Collins historical romances on sale for .99 is amazing! Here are just a few...

 

All of the Miranda Neville Wild Quartet series starting with 

An oldie but goodie from Jude Devereaux 

I swear I have already purchased every one of these at regular prices! There are LOTS more, however. Surely I'll run across something I don't already own.


----------



## Atunah

I am afraid to look. Like you I already bought some of them at the regular price, heck some I haven't even read yet. *wimpers. 

There is so much I don't know where to start or if I even should.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am afraid to look. Like you I already bought some of them at the regular price, heck some I haven't even read yet. *wimpers.
> 
> There is so much I don't know where to start or if I even should.


They are only .99 - *of course you should*!! The easiest way for me to find them was to put Harper Collins Publisher in the search box of the Kindle Store, sort low to high (of course the freebies you found are listed first), and then further refine to historical romance in the side categories.

Lynsay Sands, Tessa Dare, Elizabeth Boyle, Liz Carlyle, Sophie Jordan, Johanna Lindsey - all on sale for .99 - I'm just saying... better than the used book store!!


----------



## Atunah

crebel, you got the enabler mode turned to 10 

Found another freebie


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> crebel, you got the enabler mode turned to 10
> 
> Found another freebie


Who, me??


----------



## readingril

*sitsonhands*

(hunting and pecking with my nose  )


----------



## Atunah

the 2 Christina Dodd titles are already back up to $5.99. The others so far are still free. Wonder if the Dodd was a mistake. 

So please check before hitting the buy button. I'll remove the Dodds from my post.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Freaking Atunah getting me on Mary Balogh. Had to buy her latest one (latest for me noticing, not actually sure when it came out). Didn't I just complain I already had too many romances?


----------



## Trophywife007

readingril said:


> *sitsonhands*
> 
> (hunting and pecking with my nose  )


Stay out of your wish list... it's pretty dangerous with some of those prices coming down... just saying.


----------



## Atunah

I still haven't bought any sales yet, its just too much stuff to look at I am overwhelmed. I am going to try to list some like series to see whats there.

So the Pennyroyal series, some of it are on sale. We talked about this series a lot by Julie Anne Long. So if someone needs to fill the series holes, there it is. 
So #4, #8 an #9 are on sale for .99 cents

#4 #8 #9

Next, Johanna Lindsay. The complete Sherring Cross 3 book series is on sale. 2 for 99 cents and one for 1.99
$.99 $1.99 $.99

More Lindsay, this time the Mallory-Anderson series, one of her popular ones. The first 6 out of 11 in the series are on sale.
#1(*.99*) #2(*$1.99*) #3(*$1.99*) #4(*$1.99*) #5(*$1.99*) #6(*$.99*)


----------



## readingril

I ended up buying $20 worth of books... pretty even between historicals and contemporaries... can't pass up sale prices like that! I managed to sneak in and get the Christina Dodd titles from my phone for free before they went back up. 

I seriously don't think I'll ever make it through my TBR list. It's a very dynamic list; no sooner do I finish one book, then I add two more!


----------



## Verbena

yes ,love Historical Romance very much


----------



## Jen Black

Who doesn't love a good historical romance? 
I'm scanning the logos here to find new authors in the genre

Jen


----------



## crebel

I found a bargain today for a new-to-me author in Harper Collins Avon imprint line.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I found a bargain today for a new-to-me author in Harper Collins Avon imprint line.


For that price, I can risk it.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> For that price, I can risk it.


I thought the same thing! 

Edited to add: It's only $1.39 if anyone hasn't clicked the link to check.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished my very 1st Mary Balogh book (about time! ) and loved it!  Jumping right in to next book in the series!

I was download these from my overdrive library, I believe they have the whole sereis.


----------



## Atunah

You never read Balogh?      

Its a great series. I love some more than others. There are also 2 so called prequel books to this series. 
First is "One Night for Love" and the second to that is "A Summer to Remember". Those 2 are connected. But I don't remember anymore if there was a distinct connection to those 2 books and the start of the Wicked series. 

If I remember I read the prequel books after I started the Wicked series. 

Have fun reading this series, its a treat.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

My credit card said I'm not allowed to come back to this thread


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> You never read Balogh?
> 
> Its a great series. I love some more than others. There are also 2 so called prequel books to this series.
> First is "One Night for Love" and the second to that is "A Summer to Remember". Those 2 are connected. But I don't remember anymore if there was a distinct connection to those 2 books and the start of the Wicked series.
> 
> If I remember I read the prequel books after I started the Wicked series.
> 
> Have fun reading this series, its a treat.


I know huh! Well, I'm no longer a Balogh virgin! 

I was traveling & on the road when I started Slightly Married & forgot all about the two prequels. I had also borrowed them from overdrive & they're sitting on my kindle! I think I'll read the prequels before continuing with the rest of the series, since I like reading things in order. Slightly Scandalous (book #3) is about one of the sisters, Lady Freyja & the 2 prequels have a good bit to do with her back story, so I definitely want to read those before starting Slightly Scandalous.

BTW, finished Slightly Wicked & loved that one too!


----------



## cagnes

Krista D. Ball said:


> My credit card said I'm not allowed to come back to this thread


Haha! Yep, sure is a dangerous thread!


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Haha! Yep, sure is a dangerous thread!


Yes, and with the sale that happened up thread, this was a bad month (or good, depending on how you look at it.)

I am still a Balogh virgin but she does have a lot available on overdrive that I will get to some time.


----------



## Trophywife007

So this book suggestion just popped up in my email:



Is this finally the Pennyroyal Green book we've all been waiting for? It's due out Sept. 29.


----------



## Atunah

Sure sounds like it from the title, doesn't it.


----------



## Atunah

I started this one 


It took me a few pages to get into it, but I really like it so far. I have a special spot for arranged marriages, if done right. This one already works for me. I like the banter between them from the get go and we are now at some run down castle in the west of Scotland somewhere in Argyll if I got the map right I looked at. Both have baggage, she a widow who's dead hubby and dead father let her down. Debts from dead hubby and such and a hero who was the second son and not suppose to have been the heir, who had a falling out with his recently dead father when his brother the heir died. He hadn't been at the castle in 14 years. His fathers will depend on him being married so that is why we are here now.

There was a short mention of a locked turret, new lock. Intriguing. 

I like the writing, I feel like I am there. Set in 1840.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished  I absolutely couldn't put it down. Eloisa James is hit and miss with me but this one is definitely five stars!

Heroine is very strong (quite lovely but thinks she is not and that she is unlovable) and has a secret life as one of England's most popular gothic novelists, books she writes under a pen name. She needs a husband quickly or Charlie Wallace--her small nephew--will be yanked away from her by the evil uncle who will become his guardian if she doesn't marry. So she blackmails the hero--a very arrogant Duke--into marriage. Some very steamy scenes, laugh-out-loud dialog, and Charlie Wallace stole my heart 

This one is a keeper. One of the best books I've read so far this year.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished  I absolutely couldn't put it down. Eloisa James is hit and miss with me but this one is definitely five stars!
> 
> Heroine is very strong (quite lovely but thinks she is not and that she is unlovable) and has a secret life as one of England's most popular gothic novelists, books she writes under a pen name. She needs a husband quickly or Charlie Wallace--her small nephew--will be yanked away from her by the evil uncle who will become his guardian if she doesn't marry. So she blackmails the hero--a very arrogant Duke--into marriage. Some very steamy scenes, laugh-out-loud dialog, and Charlie Wallace stole my heart
> 
> This one is a keeper. One of the best books I've read so far this year.


Thank you, thank you! I couldn't figure out how I had missed the latest in the Desperate Duchesses series, and I see it was just released today. Did you pre-order? It will shove my other 250 books back down one on the TBR pile and be my next read.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Thank you, thank you! I couldn't figure out how I had missed the latest in the Desperate Duchesses series, and I see it was just released today. Did you pre-order? It will shove my other 250 books back down one on the TBR pile and be my next read.


I did preorder, and you are going to love it!!! Honestly, I wish now I'd gone a little slower and still had a few chapters left. I loved these characters.


----------



## crebel

Also, the latest book from our "covers of buns" series was released today.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished  I absolutely couldn't put it down. Eloisa James is hit and miss with me but this one is definitely five stars!
> 
> Heroine is very strong (quite lovely but thinks she is not and that she is unlovable) and has a secret life as one of England's most popular gothic novelists, books she writes under a pen name. She needs a husband quickly or Charlie Wallace--her small nephew--will be yanked away from her by the evil uncle who will become his guardian if she doesn't marry. So she blackmails the hero--a very arrogant Duke--into marriage. Some very steamy scenes, laugh-out-loud dialog, and Charlie Wallace stole my heart
> 
> This one is a keeper. One of the best books I've read so far this year.


Hooked me. I loved the initial Desperate Duchess, I plowed through those 6 like a cat through a bowl of tuna juice. Read those 6 in a row. I didn't even know it continued. Looks like Villiers "kids". I got Lady X on sale so I have to read that one first.

I am again losing control over my read next list. I won't even bother trying to get control of the TBR list anymore.



crebel said:


> Also, the latest book from our "covers of buns" series was released today.


Got to be one of the best themes in HR covers recently. Wonder who's decision that was.

Covers of Buns, I like it. Would make a good website name wouldn't it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Hooked me. I loved the initial Desperate Duchess, I plowed through those 6 like a cat through a bowl of tuna juice. Read those 6 in a row. I didn't even know it continued. Looks like Villiers "kids". I got Lady X on sale so I have to read that one first.
> 
> I am again losing control over my read next list. I won't even bother trying to get control of the TBR list anymore.
> Got to be one of the best themes in HR covers recently. Wonder who's decision that was.
> 
> Covers of Buns, I like it. Would make a good website name wouldn't it.


  You've enabled all the rest of us, it's your turn to get hooked now.

I'm thinking a collage of all those bun covers would make an eye popping desktop wallpaper. But don't know if I could convince my husband I just liked it for the art work.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Well it is not the story we've all been waiting for but it's darn good.



The heroine was totally great--she overcame so many obstacles and was so strong even when she was afraid--I was really rooting for her to get her HEA. And the hero was quite a hunk! The very last page sets up Lyon's story. Yes, it's true.....we are finally going to hear about Lyon and Olivia. We just have to be in suspense until September 29th


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> You've enabled all the rest of us, it's your turn to get hooked now.
> 
> I'm thinking a collage of all those bun covers would make an eye popping desktop wallpaper. But don't know if I could convince my husband I just liked it for the art work.


Research? For, something? 
You are researching the history of historical clothing and you are doing your duty to cover the male side of it, a side that has been sadly been neglected. Everyone just wants to talk about the dresses. You are doing a civic duty and what a sacrifice it is. For the good of "men" kind. 

Something that doesn't really technically fit here, but I finally was able to purchase a movie that I only had a darkweb torrent copy of and I been dragging it from computer to computer. 


I was just going to make another backup of it when I noticed its available on print on demand.

Is it a great movie? No, I think it was on CBS at the time. But I still like it. Since there are so few romance movies out there anyway, especially in the historical that are another remake of Jane Austen, this has been one of those movies that many have been wanting and talked about online for years. The torrent copy I have is bad quality and I know its edited. I have no clue if this version is edited yet, I just got it. They edited out a kissing scene and a small clean roll on the grass, dressed. I guess someone thought that was too riskey for TV. I'll find out if this one has been neutered too. I saw the non edited once long time ago. 
This is like a tame native american historial in a way. Like I said, so few good romances out there and almost nothing in historical. 
This is someone based on Anne Burrows I think was her name. Her and Sara something. Real stories of Anne being with her husband on the farm, he gets shot by the Sioux and she gets brutally raped and taken. Her marriage was arranged by her brother. She then was traded to the Commanche I believe as they already had a white women, Sara. 
She apparently at some point married a warrior, might have been higher up of the camp to be safe.

Custer along with her brother found the camp and took them both back. She was pregnant at the time with the warriors child. Not many details are known what Custer did to the camp, but I think we can guess based on other actions in the past. She was brought back to her husband, had a son and that son died at 2 years of age shortly after giving birth to a daughter. Not many details other than the marriage was not a happy one and her husband did not treat her well. They had 3 children together. She left him at some point and was basically an outcast and was eventually put in a mental hospital and there she died. 
She was once to have said to a friend that she wished they had never found her. Most assume she meant the whites finding her again and taking her back.

This movie takes this basic story, keeps the suffering of the native, but brings them back together. Unlike real life.

So there is that. I'll have to watch it soon to see how it held up. And I hope the quality is decent. I don't expect much with the age and it being a made for TV movie. But surely better than the darknet copy I been keeping so far.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a Grace Burrowes freebie


I don't think her books are super connected. I think I read somewhere that she had all these books ready to go when she was published with Sourcebooks and some characters make apearances all over the place anyway.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Research? For, something?
> You are researching the history of historical clothing and you are doing your duty to cover the male side of it, a side that has been sadly been neglected. Everyone just wants to talk about the dresses. You are doing a civic duty and what a sacrifice it is. For the good of "men" kind.
> 
> Something that doesn't really technically fit here, but I finally was able to purchase a movie that I only had a darkweb torrent copy of and I been dragging it from computer to computer.
> 
> 
> I was just going to make another backup of it when I noticed its available on print on demand.
> 
> Is it a great movie? No, I think it was on CBS at the time. But I still like it. Since there are so few romance movies out there anyway, especially in the historical that are another remake of Jane Austen, this has been one of those movies that many have been wanting and talked about online for years. The torrent copy I have is bad quality and I know its edited. I have no clue if this version is edited yet, I just got it. They edited out a kissing scene and a small clean roll on the grass, dressed. I guess someone thought that was too riskey for TV. I'll find out if this one has been neutered too. I saw the non edited once long time ago.
> This is like a tame native american historial in a way. Like I said, so few good romances out there and almost nothing in historical.
> This is someone based on Anne Burrows I think was her name. Her and Sara something. Real stories of Anne being with her husband on the farm, he gets shot by the Sioux and she gets brutally raped and taken. Her marriage was arranged by her brother. She then was traded to the Commanche I believe as they already had a white women, Sara.
> She apparently at some point married a warrior, might have been higher up of the camp to be safe.
> 
> Custer along with her brother found the camp and took them both back. She was pregnant at the time with the warriors child. Not many details are known what Custer did to the camp, but I think we can guess based on other actions in the past. She was brought back to her husband, had a son and that son died at 2 years of age shortly after giving birth to a daughter. Not many details other than the marriage was not a happy one and her husband did not treat her well. They had 3 children together. She left him at some point and was basically an outcast and was eventually put in a mental hospital and there she died.
> She was once to have said to a friend that she wished they had never found her. Most assume she meant the whites finding her again and taking her back.
> 
> This movie takes this basic story, keeps the suffering of the native, but brings them back together. Unlike real life.
> 
> So there is that. I'll have to watch it soon to see how it held up. And I hope the quality is decent. I don't expect much with the age and it being a made for TV movie. But surely better than the darknet copy I been keeping so far.


I love historical westerns, looks like the kind of movie I'd like! I see that it's available on youtube, although it may not be the best quality. I can do youtube on my tv, so I'll try to watch it this weekend!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Here is a Grace Burrowes freebie
> 
> 
> I don't think her books are super connected. I think I read somewhere that she had all these books ready to go when she was published with Sourcebooks and some characters make apearances all over the place anyway.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> Here is a Grace Burrowes freebie
> 
> 
> I don't think her books are super connected. I think I read somewhere that she had all these books ready to go when she was published with Sourcebooks and some characters make apearances all over the place anyway.


I bought it February 20. Story of my life to buy something just before it goes on sale, or in the case of an e-book, it goes free.


----------



## Atunah

loonlover said:


> I bought it February 20. Story of my life to buy something just before it goes on sale, or in the case of an e-book, it goes free.


I hear you. I still have books I purchased and haven't read that at some point went on sale or free. Lots of them.

This freebie from today


I bought that in 2013. That year I bought a lot of back list titles on sale. I bought a lot of regular priced, or I should say just below paperback priced stuff in I think 2012. After the agency. Lots of those books went on sale later, especially the Avon titles that keep going down to 99 cents, 1.99 lately.

Here is another freebie


A backlist gothic freebie from Jennifer Blake
 another Blake freebie

another freebie from Avon


A triplet of Sophie Jordan for 99 cents. First 3 in the Forgotten Princesses series eac *99 cents*


----------



## Atunah

I haz freebie

The cover doesn't look very, um, you know what I mean. Its a re-release and was published with Signet Recency 1996. Here is what the old cover looked like. 








Not really much more exiting that big, but you get the idea that it was published as regency back when.

My gawd is that Donald Trump on the cover?  . I'll need to really block that one out now. Blech. Quick, someone find a bun. They are like my smelling salts.


----------



## Atunah

I am so at a loss right now trying to find a prime book for April. I have a few lined up for the next 4 months or so, but they aren't out yet until May. So that leaves me with April. I just spend yet another long time browsing on amazon. Holy moly there is a a lot of crap listed under historical now and sorted to show kindle unlimited. I use KU because most KU are also on prime loan and I do'nt see a sort for prime in the kindle store. 

I can't sort just be bestseller, just new and popular and my lard its tedious. So many chopped up books, books that have horrific reviews from folks I trust on goodreads, books that aren't even romance, or HR, covers that make me go  . 

Anyone read any HR recently on prime or KU that were good? I am running out of montlake titles. Most of their newer stuff is more like women's fiction or contempo romance flavored towards WF. A new Connie Brockway is coming, but not for another few months. 

I might have to go back and read yet another really old re-relase from O'Banyon or such. But I didn't feel like a western, I wanted either a highland or a Lordling story. Pouts.  


Hmpf, argggggggggggggg
I thought I had success, noticed lots of Zebra titles in the listing, Mary Jo Putney, Hannah Howel, etc. But argggggggggg, no prime, just KU. 

Back to square one.


----------



## Atunah

So I gave up for now with the prime search. I started reading


as the 8th was so highly recommended here and elsewhere. I have to read this #7 first.

And as someone that usually does not like little children in books, especially HR, I think I fell in love with this hero by page 50 or therebouts. Swoon worthy already. Its amazing how some authors get me to "see" the core character of a written person right out the gate. This is never something I can put my finger on it. Its just like a feeling, a sense one gets. And I think it goes beyond just the actions of a character, its like a written aura, a thing that weaves between the lines.

I have no clue how to describe it. Is why I have such issues writing reviews. How do I put that essence into words when I don't have any.

I can't wait to see how this developes...............


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished  I absolutely couldn't put it down. Eloisa James is hit and miss with me but this one is definitely five stars!
> 
> Heroine is very strong (quite lovely but thinks she is not and that she is unlovable) and has a secret life as one of England's most popular gothic novelists, books she writes under a pen name. She needs a husband quickly or Charlie Wallace--her small nephew--will be yanked away from her by the evil uncle who will become his guardian if she doesn't marry. So she blackmails the hero--a very arrogant Duke--into marriage. Some very steamy scenes, laugh-out-loud dialog, and Charlie Wallace stole my heart
> 
> This one is a keeper. One of the best books I've read so far this year.


I didn't quite get to it "next", but I did read it yesterday. It truly is a wonderful story and I hope we get Charlie's HEA in a future book. I agree with 5-stars, but not for anyone that doesn't like "steamy" in their HRs.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> So I gave up for now with the prime search. I started reading
> 
> 
> as the 8th was so highly recommended here and elsewhere. I have to read this #7 first.


Yay! I have it sitting on my TBR. Just haven't been in much of a historical mood lately, but I just read The Arrangement by Mary Balogh, so I think I'm getting back into it, and Three Weeks with Lady X has been catching my eye every time I scroll through the list.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> Yay! I have it sitting on my TBR. Just haven't been in much of a historical mood lately, but I just read The Arrangement by Mary Balogh, so I think I'm getting back into it, and Three Weeks with Lady X has been catching my eye every time I scroll through the list.


I think most of the Desperate Duchesses series is on Overdrive so I need to get going with that. Looking forward to it! (Like everyone else here, I just need more time for reading, if only real life would get out of the way!)


----------



## Jena H

Atunah said:


> I haz freebie
> 
> The cover doesn't look very, um, you know what I mean. Its a re-release and was published with Signet Recency 1996. Here is what the old cover looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really much more exiting that big, but you get the idea that it was published as regency back when.
> 
> My gawd is that Donald Trump on the cover?  . I'll need to really block that one out now. Blech. Quick, someone find a bun. They are like my smelling salts.


Signet Regencies are the best, imho. I wish regencies were still "in" so Signet would get back to printing them. Or maybe it wouldn't be the same now, I don't know. Back in their heyday (the '90s, maybe?) there isn't a Signet Regency I wouldn't read. They had the best authors.


----------



## Atunah

I just saw this on sale. I read this a few years ago and its awesome. 
The spinster heroine is managing an estate in basically secret. The hero takes possession of the estate and is astounded to find a women manager.

The hero is also an alcoholic, which I thought was really well done in this book. We already read about how the guys are chugging down bottles of brandy and such and there aren't a lot of novels that deal with one being an alcoholic.

*1.99*


This was published as a Signet Super Regency. So its not super steamy or anything, never missed it on this one. IT was called The Rake and the Reformer at one point.


----------



## Atunah

So after fiddling with what to read I decided on



which means I will finally be caught up with a series, at least until end of May when the 8th comes out. I remember when the first came out and I read it and didn't want to wait for the next. Then I fell so far behind like I usually do. My goal is to catch up with Julie Anne Long next so I can be ready for Lyon 

While I was perusing goodreads reviews I came across this review site. A couple of goodreads reviewers whose name I have seen pop up on HR, are also reviewers there. I like that it is a blog dedicated to historicals. They differentiate between historical romance and romantic historicals. I think that is well done. I haven't gone through all their pages yet, takes a while the way its set up, but anything dedicated to HR, I am checking it out. Many of the other romance blogs have kind of gone to the new adult and contemporary. Don't see a lot of HR anymore reviewed.

http://www.romantichistoricalreviews.com/

I already found a couple I need to investigate further. Until I know more about how they write reviews, I still have to double check with goodreads peeps and others.


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> The hero is also an alcoholic, which I thought was really well done in this book. We already read about how the guys are chugging down bottles of brandy and such and there aren't a lot of novels that deal with one being an alcoholic.


I'll have to check it out

I thought  did a good job with the secondary hero being an alcoholic. I simply loved Gideon.


----------



## Atunah

Tess St John said:


> I'll have to check it out
> 
> I thought  did a good job with the secondary hero being an alcoholic. I simply loved Gideon.


Tess, long time no see. Hope everything is ok with you. 

That is a great book, I loved it too. Agree about Gideon. I wish I hadn't read all the Wallflower books already, or really most of Kleypas. I don't have much left. I floved the Devil in Winter also. How she was able to redeem Sebastian after what he did in the previous book, I don't know. But she did.


----------



## Tess St John

I couldn't agree more, Atunah...but redeem him she did!!! I floved DIW!!!!

Health junk has been an issue for me lately! I've missed you guys!!


----------



## Atunah

Another former Signet Recency Romance (2003)
*free*


and a pretty old regeceny, from 1961 also free. Don't know anything about it


----------



## Trophywife007

I've just finished the Lost Lords of Pembrook series by Lorraine Heath and highly recommend it. It's about 3 young brothers who flee from their uncle who they believe wants to kill them after their father has died. These heroes have their issues, as you can imagine and as part of each story you get the background of what they experienced while they survived as young boys on their own, but the author doesn't belabor it, either. Great series!


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> I've just finished the Lost Lords of Pembrook series by Lorraine Heath and highly recommend it. It's about 3 young brothers who flee from their uncle who they believe wants to kill them after their father has died. These heroes have their issues, as you can imagine and as part of each story you get the background of what they experienced while they survived as young boys on their own, but the author doesn't belabor it, either. Great series!


I love Lorraine Heath's westerns, but I haven't read much else from her. This looks like a good place to start, since it's a short series.... plus I can borrow them from overdrive! Thanks for the recs!
I see that there is a novella, labeled as book 2.5 on goodreads, have you read this one too?


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> I love Lorraine Heath's westerns, but I haven't read much else from her. This looks like a good place to start, since it's a short series.... plus I can borrow them from overdrive! Thanks for the recs!
> I see that there is a novella, labeled as book 2.5 on goodreads, have you read this one too?


I haven't read it, as it was not available on Overdrive here but I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

1.99


Her books are usually on the high side.

I started reading 


I been in a slow reading month again. I was doing so good started the year out and then blech. There are times where I "pick" up 6 different books and just don't feel like anything. Changing sub genres doesn't work either. Like nothing looks good. The whole fridge is full of food, but there is nothing to eat basically. 
I have yet to find a cure for that infliction.

I am hoping Karen Ranney will do the trick, she is always a sure bet for me. Maybe I should pull out some cray cray Bertrice Small or such thing. Maybe I need a harem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> 1.99
> 
> 
> Her books are usually on the high side.


Still: worth every penny. I'm reading  She reminds me a lot of Mary Stewart and Norah Lofts who I read a lot of in HS. If I didn't already have _Mariana_ I'd pick it up.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I been in a slow reading month again. I was doing so good started the year out and then blech. There are times where I "pick" up 6 different books and just don't feel like anything. Changing sub genres doesn't work either. Like nothing looks good. The whole fridge is full of food, but there is nothing to eat basically.
> I have yet to find a cure for that infliction.
> 
> I am hoping Karen Ranney will do the trick, she is always a sure bet for me. Maybe I should pull out some cray cray Bertrice Small or such thing. Maybe I need a harem.


Haha, good analogy! Hope Ranney gets you out of your slump!


----------



## Atunah

I hope so too. She is also always good in giving me a word of the day. 
Today is

obsequious

Now for most of you, its not a new word I am sure. But I am still building my english vocabulary. I love the vocabulary builder on my Voyage. That and the look up and translation. 

I have pages of such words now in it, most of them from historical romances.


----------



## cagnes

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still: worth every penny. I'm reading  She reminds me a lot of Mary Stewart and Norah Lofts who I read a lot of in HS. If I didn't already have _Mariana_ I'd pick it up.


I haven't read _The Splendour Falls_ yet, but so far I loved everything I've ready by Susanna Kearsley!  is my favorite!

If you have access to an overdrive library you may want to check there for Susanna Kearsley books. My library has most of them, even the latest one.... which I just put on hold, yay.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I hope so too. She is also always good in giving me a word of the day.
> Today is
> 
> obsequious
> 
> Now for most of you, its not a new word I am sure. But I am still building my english vocabulary. I love the vocabulary builder on my Voyage. That and the look up and translation.
> 
> I have pages of such words now in it, most of them from historical romances.


Yeah, who knew historical romance could make us so smart! 

Forgot to mentioned that I watched _Stolen Women; Captured Hearts_ & enjoyed it. I read up a bit about Anna Morgan, her life was interesting & sad... someone even made a blog about her. Stolenwomencapturedhearts's Blog.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Yeah, who knew historical romance could make us so smart!
> 
> Forgot to mentioned that I watched _Stolen Women; Captured Hearts_ & enjoyed it. I read up a bit about Anna Morgan, her life was interesting & sad... someone even made a blog about her. Stolenwomencapturedhearts's Blog.


Glad you got to watch it. Its in an interesting blog. I know they obviously made a somewhat HFN ending out of the movie and the real life was not, but hey, it wasn't a biography, just based on.

I messed up when I watched my DVD I bought and had to watch it looking all stretched out. There was a lot of Tokala thigh. . Then I found the darn setting on our stupid DVD player, its hard to find so I had to watch it again in normal and not fat mode. . Hardship, I know.

Next movie I have my eyes on is "Belle". Its up for purchase on instant at Amazon, no rental. I might use my saved up digital prime delivery thingies. I have like 6 dollars worth. Its suppose to be really good. Also based on a real story. 
here is the link


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> 1.99
> 
> 
> Her books are usually on the high side.
> 
> I started reading
> 
> 
> I been in a slow reading month again. I was doing so good started the year out and then blech. There are times where I "pick" up 6 different books and just don't feel like anything. Changing sub genres doesn't work either. Like nothing looks good. The whole fridge is full of food, but there is nothing to eat basically.
> I have yet to find a cure for that infliction.
> 
> I am hoping Karen Ranney will do the trick, she is always a sure bet for me. Maybe I should pull out some cray cray Bertrice Small or such thing. Maybe I need a harem.


I picked up the Susanna Kearsley. Please let us know how the Karen Ranney works for you.


----------



## Atunah

So far I am really liking the setting. Scotland 1855 and one family builds ships for what I think right now is Confederacy.
That must have been an interesting time for the builders on the british isle. We also have another family that needs cotton for weaving and because of the blockades, they can't get any raw material. The heroine is from the weaving family and the hero from the ship builders and she spend years in Washington with her now dead diplomat hubby. I always love these british/american connections in stories. So few I can find I didn't even know this one had one of them, just later, civil war instead of revolution or colonial.


----------



## Atunah

So the Ranney turned out to be a 3. I liked the setting, the history behind it all but I could not get into the characters, they bored me to tears. And the one interesting character, wasn't interesting until like the last few pages. Not sure what happened there, since it had all the usual Ranney things. But her books can also be a lot of internal thinking. Pages of thinking about thinking. When the emotions are right, it works, but here it didn't.

I haz some sales
Pamela Morsi, back list title, first in short series. Second to it would be Simple Jess
*.99 cents*


2nd in the castle series
*1.99*


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I haz some sales
> Pamela Morsi, back list title, first in short series. Second to it would be Simple Jess
> *.99 cents*


Good book & I also loved _Simple Jess_! I'm reading Pamela Morsi at the moment, I've enjoyed everything I've read by her.

Sorry to hear the Ranney book didn't rate higher.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So the Ranney turned out to be a 3. I liked the setting, the history behind it all but I could not get into the characters, they bored me to tears. And the one interesting character, wasn't interesting until like the last few pages. Not sure what happened there, since it had all the usual Ranney things. But her books can also be a lot of internal thinking. Pages of thinking about thinking. When the emotions are right, it works, but here it didn't.


I also am sorry that the Ranney didn't work out better for you, but glad for me in that I'm not tempted to add yet another book to my wish list! I'm already at 7 pages.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I also am sorry that the Ranney didn't work out better for you, but glad for me in that I'm not tempted to add yet another book to my wish list! I'm already at 7 pages.


I am sure I can find some other books for you to add to the pile 

Sale I found. This Marsha Canham is *.99 cents*
Back list title
I loved all her books I read. They are of the super adventure, saga, just plain entertaining quality. Nobody does pirates and ships like her. Don't think there are pirates in this one, I haven't read it yet. Its the first in a trilogy.


Another *.99 cents*
Meredith Duran is always good. First in series


----------



## Atunah

Freebie. 
This was a Signet Recency back in 2001. First in a series.


----------



## Atunah

If you guys haven't read a Pamela Clare historical, I suggest you do. Her romantic suspense books are awesome. Her HR are awesome. The first in the Blakewell trilogy is on sale for *.99 cents*


I started reading a book that I got from the library. I unfortunately have to read it in the horrible overdrive app as it never became available as a kindle book for some reason. Its 


I have read this author before and liked it. I like the premise of this one. So far I like it. There are lots of really underrated harlequin historicals out there. Quite a few gems I found there.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> If you guys haven't read a Pamela Clare historical, I suggest you do. Her romantic suspense books are awesome. Her HR are awesome. The first in the Blakewell trilogy is on sale for *.99 cents*


The cover would have kept me from checking out the story any further without your recommendation! What the heck is wrong with his waist?? He looks like he has been cut in half and sewn back together!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, the cover is odd. I think this was the original Leisure cover










When I bought it a while back it had this cover. I think that is Jimmy on the cover









Here is the tame french version 









I have to say that none of the covers, new or old are what I call really good. The book is great, but the covers, oy.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished this one:



It is the third and latest in the 'Scandalous Gentlemen of St. James Society', about the children of the characters in her previous series. I've been waiting for it because the Hero is one of my favorite of the group and I've wanted to read his story. OMG. There is a wonderful HEA but forget having a box of tissues near by. You'll need a towel, and some soothing face lotion so your red eyes don't get swollen and blotchy. And forget getting any sleep until you finish it. Not happening.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I just saw this on sale. I read this a few years ago and its awesome.
> The spinster heroine is managing an estate in basically secret. The hero takes possession of the estate and is astounded to find a women manager.
> 
> The hero is also an alcoholic, which I thought was really well done in this book. We already read about how the guys are chugging down bottles of brandy and such and there aren't a lot of novels that deal with one being an alcoholic.
> 
> *1.99*
> 
> 
> This was published as a Signet Super Regency. So its not super steamy or anything, never missed it on this one. IT was called The Rake and the Reformer at one point.


Thanks so much for the rec on The Rake. I'd seen it on sale but since I've been in a bit of a historicals slump, I hadn't bought it. Well, I read the sample earlier this week and then just inhaled the book. It was fabulous. I've read one of Mary Jo Putney's later books and it was okay but definitely not up to the level of this book. Both Reggie and Alys were so not the standard Regency main characters and I loved that the book showed their initial attraction, as well as their growing friendship. I also loved that they didn't just immediately fall in bed together in spite of their attraction.


----------



## Atunah

Her older stuff is great. The Wild Child is another I loved and of course the Fallen Angels series with Thunder and Roses being the first. That series has some more serious stuff in it. 

Uncommon Vows is a medieval if you feel like that time period. 

I always say the 90's were absolute haydays of historicals. They seem to have more meat, more depth, more adventure and character development. And in those when they finally do fall into bed, you believe they deserve to be there. You know what I mean. There is just more "there" there.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> The cover would have kept me from checking out the story any further without your recommendation! What the heck is wrong with his waist?? He looks like he has been cut in half and sewn back together!


I think he has "love handles" ... very odd for a hero.


----------



## cagnes

I started reading . After a few chapters into it, I go to goodreads to mark it as _currently reading_ & I see that it's the 2nd in a series! Don't know how I missed that, I see that it's been on my tbr pile since 2010 & I always thought it was a stand-alone!

Oh well, I'm too invested it the story to stop now & read  (Davenport #1). I *guess* I can cope with reading out of order (at least this one time)! 

And what's up with that cover, it can definitely use an update! Mary Jo Putney has so many beautiful covers, that one stands out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Atunah

I had no idea either that The Rake was a series. I don't think it was one when I read it. Or I didn't check at the time. I just don't remember seeing that.

That second cover looks like that because its published through Belgrave House. All their covers look like that. They publish regency romances, older and new. You'll see that light blue one in my signature in the middle, Fallen Angel, same publisher, same look. They use like one font, box with picture in the middle of varying sizes and color block around it in varying colors. That is it.

The Rake belongs to Zebra and I think the other series belong with some small epublisher she went with. All over the place. 

Which is why its odd those 2 books are connected. Looking at it though they both seem to have published at first with Signet Recency, The Baron one in 1987 and The Rake in 1989. I need to stop thinking about it, or I'll get the OCD itches. 

I have a sale
Stella Riley, or The Parfit Knight has a 99 cent sale


I own this, but have not read it. Ignore the cover as usual with her.

I also finished a couple of books.


This was pretty good, ok. Its one of those what happens when people marry for convenience reasons and then they don't right away understand each other, or get along. Misunderstandings. I guess its more realistic this way. Of course THE LIST is part of the misunderstanding. He makes a list while drunk with a couple of buds at the start what he needs in a wife. He must marry for reasons you know. The list is not exactly flattering so when she finds it, OMGEEE. But we can't just talk about it, or tell each other. No sirree. . Anywho, today I finished



New author to me, I think this is her first, its first in a 3 book series. Found it through I think blog SBTB where the reviewer said they flew through all 3. Its really good and its really a fast read and page turner. Some stuff would normally bug me, but does not here. Got this through Scribd.

Was pleasantly surprised with this new author. Might read the next right after.

And the diabolical Baron is on Scribd too, I might read that soon too. I read The Rake so long ago that I don't think it will matter much about order. I tell myself that again and again.


----------



## Atunah

So yep, I started the 2nd in that series I just posted about.


I don't know what it is about this author, its just so readable. Does that make sense? Can't put my finger on anything particular. I am not liking the titles of the books, but they are so readable. I can't find another word. 
It like I am in the story right from the start. Its not like exiting things are happening, or the stories are anything new or such. Its the way they are there for me to observe. How I am just in it. I am just not good at explaining. Not that I am any characters, its that my mind is in the stories right away. I don't need time to adjust to anything. I start reading, like the first and I travel with my mind. Readable. I think that sums it up.


----------



## Tess St John

You ladies make me think I need to add categories to my kindle...and one should read standalones!! I have been trying very hard to read a book a day from my kindle, mostly contemps though...I did reread Then Came You by LK day before yesterday...I had it in paperback years ago and lost it, so I bought it for my kindle. I'm not really keen on girls who have TSTL moments, like I think Lily has in this book, but she does have a reason for her actions...and the truth is I forgive her because I love Alex!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> So yep, I started the 2nd in that series I just posted about.
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is about this author, its just so readable. Does that make sense? Can't put my finger on anything particular. I am not liking the titles of the books, but they are so readable. I can't find another word.
> It like I am in the story right from the start. Its not like exiting things are happening, or the stories are anything new or such. Its the way they are there for me to observe. How I am just in it. I am just not good at explaining. Not that I am any characters, its that my mind is in the stories right away. I don't need time to adjust to anything. I start reading, like the first and I travel with my mind. Readable. I think that sums it up.


I second Atunah here.....I just finished the second book, enjoyed the first a lot too. Amazingly good for a first time author. The titles do make me cringe a little but the stories are good. I definitely plan on getting the third in the trilogy when it is released on May 26th and am putting this author on my favorites list.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I second Atunah here.....I just finished the second book, enjoyed the first a lot too. Amazingly good for a first time author. The titles do make me cringe a little but the stories are good. I definitely plan on getting the third in the trilogy when it is released on May 26th and am putting this author on my favorites list.


I just finished the 2nd also and will read the 3rd when it comes out. 

A Carla Kelly on sale today for *.99 cents*


Also, the Rakes and Rogues of the Restoration series is on sale by Judith James.

1st *.99 cents*


2nd *.99 cents*


3rd *.99 cents*


They are also in KU and available as KOLL borrows.


----------



## Atunah

I know a few of us loved "The Duke's Holiday" and it was picked up by Montlake to be re-released. The 2nd in that series is to be released October 6th. No cover yet so here is the link. 
Virtuous Scoundrel (The Regency Romp Trilogy Book 2)

I am already penciling it in for October prime loan. I actually mean that literally as I started a spreadsheet thingy where I not only keep track what prime I read each month, but also fill in months ahead what to read. It helps not to do a lot of waffling when the time comes. I am "booked" into October for now.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I know a few of us loved "The Duke's Holiday" and it was picked up by Montlake to be re-released. The 2nd in that series is to be released October 6th. No cover yet so here is the link.
> Virtuous Scoundrel (The Regency Romp Trilogy Book 2)
> 
> I am already penciling it in for October prime loan. I actually mean that literally as I started a spreadsheet thingy where I not only keep track what prime I read each month, but also fill in months ahead what to read. It helps not to do a lot of waffling when the time comes. I am "booked" into October for now.


Thanks for the heads up, Atunah. I'm looking forward to that one. I don't have a spreadsheet but I can do a mean sticky note!

I've just finished reading the first two of the "Invitation to" series by Bronwen Evans. I found out about her when I had asked for help finding a book that begins when our hero over-imbibes and winds up in the wrong lady's room. Scandal ensues, of course. The book I was thinking of turned out to be "Fallen" by Celeste Bradley, but during the search, someone had mentioned "Invitation to Ruin." I just got around to finishing the first two and loved them both, especially the first one which features an emotionally wounded hero and a smart heroine. I didn't even know I liked emotionally wounded heroes but Anthony Craven  has made me a believer. I'm looking forward to reading about his twin brother in the third in the series. She has another series, Disgraced Lords, and I've enjoyed those, as well.

The first two "Invitation" books are pretty pricey ($9.50  ) but are available on Kindle Unlimited, so I'm taking advantage of my free trial, and the third one is a bargain at $2.99. Most of her other titles are not that expensive, so I'm wondering why so high on those two. She also has one of her stories included in a boxed set with other authors that's currently available for .99 and her collection of three novellas, Wicked Wagers, is available on Overdrive and Kindle Unlimited. If you can't tell, I'm currently on an Evans streak. Next: the "Duchesses" by Eloisa James.

Cheers!


----------



## Atunah

Sigh, I am not having a lot of luck lately reading good HR.

I saw a book that got a DIK status on all romance, DIK is Desert Island keeper A. 

So I thought, oh an A, that is great. I actually found it on the 3M library at my library. Its an app type and they have books that overdrive doesn't have, like this one and the Mary Balogh re-releases that are so expensive.

But this Warren book was only a 3 for me. It was odd, right from the first pages the conversations between the adult twin brothers read so juvenile, so stilted. I can't put in technical words what it was, but it was just weird. It was so non life like. That got a little better, but not much and the whole story just didn't work for me. I just never cared for the characters enough.

Then I started from the same 3M library a Mary Balogh 


And its boring me to tears. I don't mind the historical stuff, or the military stuff that is quite prominent there. I like HR like that with that meat. But the characters, holy moly the heroine is annoying. I am a bit over a 3rd in and I just can't anymore. H is like a tree. No, not that body part, his personality .

I just don't care. I want more of Viscount Wellington and read this not as a romance, but a historical fiction. But oh well.
Do I recall someone here reading this recently? Or am I dreaming this. I went back a few pages but couldn't find anything. I swear I recall something like that.

I started reading that one because 3M doesn't have a wishlist and when you put a book on hold when its not available, you have no clue how long it will be. So I put a hold on 5 books and they all came up within 2 days as checked out. And checkout is only 2 weeks. Ugh.

I also had started 

a while back and its the 7th in the Maiden Lane and I am not liking it as much as I thought I would. I was looking forward to this hero, but its a bit of a let down. The heroine is an actress named Robin Goodfellow. Groans. I think thats the name. Or Lily. I been dragging my feet with this one so long I can't remember. I miss the early books in the Maiden Lane with the Gin and the adventures and the Harlequin and the sense of time for Georgian period. So far half way in its all playing out in one place only. One scenery. The temporary housing of the actress. Hero pretends to be a gardener. Cause, reasons. Previous books tell that reason. 
I am more intruiged by other characters which I think get the next book so there is that.

But what the heck is going on, where are all the good books.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


>


Boy, am I with you on this one, Atunah. I never would have believed any Balogh would be a DNF for me, but this was. I don't think I'd say my complaints were exactly the same as yours. It wasn't so much boring as I had no sympathy for either H/h. He was a cardboard jerk and she was a female dog. I hate romances where the only basis for a relationship is physical attraction, and that was the only basis of his attraction to her. I'm avoiding the older Baloghs from here on out. Since my favorite romance of all time is _A Summer to Remember,_ it's hard to believe any of Balogh's would affect me that way.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I've been having the same kind of problem....can't find any HR that pulls me in so I've turned to PR instead and started the Charley Davidson series by Darynda Jones.

But next week this HR is coming out:



It's the last in the trilogy and I'm really looking forward to it. And on June 9 we get:



There was another DIK review on AAR recently that sounds like it might be good but I haven't read it myself yet so can't make any promises. But it does get quite a few really great reviews and might be worth a try.



Dry spells suck!


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Boy, am I with you on this one, Atunah. I never would have believed any Balogh would be a DNF for me, but this was. I don't think I'd say my complaints were exactly the same as yours. It wasn't so much boring as I had no sympathy for either H/h. He was a cardboard jerk and she was a female dog. I hate romances where the only basis for a relationship is physical attraction, and that was the only basis of his attraction to her. I'm avoiding the older Baloghs from here on out. Since my favorite romance of all time is _A Summer to Remember,_ it's hard to believe any of Balogh's would affect me that way.


Yeah, not caring much for either of the characters. I don't mind the lust in characters, but if its all there is and I don't see any motivation other than that, no growing emotions about each other, no want on a deeper level, then it feels just shallow and empty. I actually like the historical parts and the military things, but as a romance? Not working for me. I just want to drown the heroine in the nearest river and smack the hero over the head at this point. 
Its weird as its usually what Balogh is really good at, the motivation, the growth, the feels.

I have read other older Baloghs though and loved them. Although maybe they weren't as old? Secret Pearl, Temporary wife and such, loved those. I think they must have been later though, have to look that up. Still 90's I believe. 
We are not alone though with that book based on the reviews.



Wisteria Clematis said:


> I've been having the same kind of problem....can't find any HR that pulls me in so I've turned to PR instead and started the Charley Davidson series by Darynda Jones.
> 
> But next week this HR is coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the last in the trilogy and I'm really looking forward to it. And on June 9 we get:
> 
> 
> 
> There was another DIK review on AAR recently that sounds like it might be good but I haven't read it myself yet so can't make any promises. But it does get quite a few really great reviews and might be worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Dry spells suck!


I flove Charley Davidson, hope you love the series like I do.

I'll check the DIK out by Kelly Bowen, never heard of her. But I have to say that in recent times the AAR reviews do not match much anymore what I like. Their reviews used to jive better in the past. Must be the reviewers I guess. Dear Author isn't even reviewing historicals at all anymore, or very rarely that is. They just do NA now it seems.

We'll have to just keep this thread going. I am still plowing through the romantic historical romance blog site as at least they only review HR.


----------



## crebel

I have joined you all in the HR slump and have been reading mostly mysteries and cozies recently. The last HR I read and really enjoyed was:



It pains me to say that having realized this is listed as Book 7, it is the only book in my account and the only one I have read by this author  Yes, I am twitching now! Anyone read the earlier books?


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Yeah, not caring much for either of the characters. I don't mind the lust in characters, but if its all there is and I don't see any motivation other than that, no growing emotions about each other, no want on a deeper level, then it feels just shallow and empty. I actually like the historical parts and the military things, but as a romance? Not working for me. I just want to drown the heroine in the nearest river and smack the hero over the head at this point.
> Its weird as its usually what Balogh is really good at, the motivation, the growth, the feels.
> 
> I have read other older Baloghs though and loved them. Although maybe they weren't as old? Secret Pearl, Temporary wife and such, loved those. I think they must have been later though, have to look that up. Still 90's I believe.
> We are not alone though with that book based on the reviews.
> I flove Charley Davidson, hope you love the series like I do.
> 
> I'll check the DIK out by Kelly Bowen, never heard of her. But I have to say that in recent times the AAR reviews do not match much anymore what I like. Their reviews used to jive better in the past. Must be the reviewers I guess. Dear Author isn't even reviewing historicals at all anymore, or very rarely that is. They just do NA now it seems.
> 
> We'll have to just keep this thread going. I am still plowing through the romantic historical romance blog site as at least they only review HR.


Is this the second book by Kelly Bowen? I can't remember what the name of the first one was but I remember really liking it!


----------



## readingril

I've done more reading in the last 5 weeks than in a long while. My knee was out of commission two weeks before the replacement, and it's been three weeks since my surgery. I've read the first two Bronwyn Evans books from KU. They seem a little dicier (for lack of a. better word) than many historicals. Haven't bought the third book yet!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I have joined you all in the HR slump and have been reading mostly mysteries and cozies recently. The last HR I read and really enjoyed was:
> 
> 
> 
> It pains me to say that having realized this is listed as Book 7, it is the only book in my account and the only one I have read by this author  Yes, I am twitching now! Anyone read the earlier books?


I am twitching along with you. I read Caroline, which at the time was listed as #1, but its an intertwining series so its now listed at #2 and Silver Storm is #1. I own a few in that series and its been a while I read Caroline, so I think I'll be ok, barely. 



readingril said:


> Is this the second book by Kelly Bowen? I can't remember what the name of the first one was but I remember really liking it!


Yeah, it appears that is the 2nd, first is "I've Got my Duke to keep me warm". That title, groans. 

Hope your knee is healing up nice. My dad had both replaced not so long ago and he was apparently so scared, he's in Germany, but he couldn't walk anymore. Now they are back to wandern in the Bavarian forests and hills. They keep them in rehab in Germany for weeks before sending them home. 
Glad you got to reading lots of books, although not that you had to go through the surgery.

I might have to read the third in the 50 shades trilogy. No snickering from the cheap seats. The first 2 read fast and were entertaining enough to get me to turn pages.  Sometimes I need a cleanser type book, be it urban fantasy, PNR, sci fi romance or a hysterical mystery. But sometimes I need something more in line of a beach read, easy but yet still not boring and interesting enough to keep me reading. Easy enough, but still enough WTF to keep me going.

I think I am a bit overwhelmed by all my unread stuff and the HR I have lined up to read next, stuff on my library wishlist, stuff I pick up here and elsewhere. I want to read them all, but I know I can only pack so many books in per year so I get frustrated not knowing hot to read them all.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I'll check the DIK out by Kelly Bowen, never heard of her. But I have to say that in recent times the AAR reviews do not match much anymore what I like. Their reviews used to jive better in the past. Must be the reviewers I guess. Dear Author isn't even reviewing historicals at all anymore, or very rarely that is. They just do NA now it seems.


The review of the Kelly Bowen book interested me, but I downloaded the first in the series instead of that one. Am reading it now and am at 61% and liking it a lot. I assume those who follow this thread realize that means it has more plot than sex scenes (there's only been one so far), the hero isn't an alpha jerk, and the heroine's spine doesn't dissolve the minute she meets the hero.

A while back I saw a plea on AAR for reviewers, and I notice sometimes they don't have a new one or 2 new ones for a day the way they used to. I suspect they may be short on reviewers. Maybe Dear Author isn't doing many historicals lately, but they reviewed my last Western Historical pretty promptly when I asked them, so they haven't quit entirely unless it was in the last 6 months.

P.S. I agree about the lame titles on the Bowen books. If it weren't for the AAR review, I'd never have looked twice. I also have to say if in this book the hero (who is a Duke's bastard) is somehow made The Duke, it will be so predictable it will probably sour me on the whole thing, even though I suspect if that happens some editor insisted on it.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> The review of the Kelly Bowen book interested me, but I downloaded the first in the series instead of that one. Am reading it now and am at 61% and liking it a lot. I assume those who follow this thread realize that means it has more plot than sex scenes (there's only been one so far), the hero isn't an alpha jerk, and the heroine's spine doesn't dissolve the minute she meets the hero.
> 
> A while back I saw a plea on AAR for reviewers, and I notice sometimes they don't have a new one or 2 new ones for a day the way they used to. I suspect they may be short on reviewers. Maybe Dear Author isn't doing many historicals lately, but they reviewed my last Western Historical pretty promptly when I asked them, so they haven't quit entirely unless it was in the last 6 months.


I think it was smart you asked DA to review. I think there is just such a large amount of contempo and NA out right now that a lot of their requests are probably in those subgenres. And romantic suspense. I just see fewer HR reviewed overall. Maybe its where the reading interest is at the moment unfortunately. 

Or maybe its because everyone that does reviews now wants their own blog to do so. I have respect for anyone that does reviews since I have such a hard time doing them. I am missing that.

eta: as I am typing this I get a call from credit card company and someone charged like 35 charges from walgreens on my card just now. Hmpf, I just went through the trouble of a new card recently, now again. Hmpf


----------



## readingril

Oh no! Guess they stopped the new card do you can get a newer one, hmm? :-(

I've been reading a variety of stuff...non fiction, mysteries. The PT that came to the house gave me a lot of non-fiction suggestions.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Oh no! Guess they stopped the new card do you can get a newer one, hmm? :-(
> 
> I've been reading a variety of stuff...non fiction, mysteries. The PT that came to the house gave me a lot of non-fiction suggestions.


Yeah, they put a hold on the card and called me. I am not out of anything, but its a pain in the you know what to change all the payment stuff I have recurring on it.

I have sales

A Stella Riley for *99* cents. This is the first in her English Civil War series


This is one I recommended before, loved this one. *99 cents*


And a gothic I got a while back on sale is on sale again for *99 cents*


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I have now finished both the Kelly Bowen books, and I really liked them. Have pre-ordered her next.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I have now finished both the Kelly Bowen books, and I really liked them. Have pre-ordered her next.


Yay, I got the first on waitlist at the library. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## readingril

I'm waiting for Bowen's second book from Overdrive. 

I had some contemporaries next up from Overdrive but Bronwen Evans' third book Invitation  to Passion made me one click it, demanding little hussy ;-).

sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## Atunah

Thanks to Wisteria, Ellen and readingril for the Kelly Bowen recommend. I started the first "I've got my Duke to keep me warm" and I am flying through the pages. Just what I needed to get over this reading slump. Yet another new author for me to put on my list. Love it. 

I really love the storyline in this one and the characters. It all wrapped me all up right from the first few pages. That is what I want in a HR, pull me in with interesting characters. I always love when there is an assemble cast, without taking away from the overall romance. I am already over half way through and I just started. Already put the second on wait list at the library.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Thanks to Wisteria, Ellen and readingril for the Kelly Bowen recommend. I started the first "I've got my Duke to keep me warm" and I am flying through the pages. Just what I needed to get over this reading slump. Yet another new author for me to put on my list. Love it.
> 
> I really love the storyline in this one and the characters. It all wrapped me all up right from the first few pages. That is what I want in a HR, pull me in with interesting characters. I always love when there is an assemble cast, without taking away from the overall romance. I am already over half way through and I just started. Already put the second on wait list at the library.


Glad it worked out for you


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This one is on sale for 1.99 today:



Another brand new author, this is the first in a new series. The reviews are universally great so I think I may take a chance on it.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This one is on sale for 1.99 today:
> 
> 
> 
> Another brand new author, this is the first in a new series. The reviews are universally great so I think I may take a chance on it.


Thanks, Wisteria. It does sound good, and for $1.99 I have added it to my TBR pile as well.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This one is on sale for 1.99 today:
> 
> 
> 
> Another brand new author, this is the first in a new series. The reviews are universally great so I think I may take a chance on it.


Apparently I already own this one. Got it through Sourcebooks discoveranewlove club, which by the way has gone off air now recently. I got it in 2013, but haven't gotten to it yet. Sigh.

So we have 3 new names recently in british isle based new authors? Kelly Bowen, Conkle and Joanna Shupe? Good times.

Bu the way, the 3rd in the Shupe series came out today. Its got a great A review on SBTB


Zebra prices their stuff decently so its 5 something. I really liked the first 2 and the Kelly Bowen one unclogged my reading obstructions and I plowed through a urban fantasy I just finished and I might read this one next. I'll have to check what I have on library loans. I have to do some creative juggling with devices sometimes when several loans come up at once.


----------



## Atunah

Well I decided to start reading the Conkle Wisteria posted and I am hooked at 2% in. Starts at 1768, which I love this time period. And it already has some gothic type quality to it. 

That is how you start a HR.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'm a little over 50% through Desperate Duchesses by Eloisa James.  I haven't read anything so fun in quite a while. This is my first Eloisa James novel. I love the language the characters use. I've just recently read a number of Bronwen Evans' novels and sometimes I think her characters use language that is more modern than what would have been used in the 1800s. The characters in James' novel come across much more ... I don't want to say "authentic" but more like what I might expect if I saw a play from the period. I'm glad this series is so long; I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## crebel

ellenoc said:


> The review of the Kelly Bowen book interested me, but I downloaded the first in the series instead of that one. Am reading it now and am at 61% and liking it a lot. I assume those who follow this thread realize that means it has more plot than sex scenes (there's only been one so far), the hero isn't an alpha jerk, and the heroine's spine doesn't dissolve the minute she meets the hero.
> 
> A while back I saw a plea on AAR for reviewers, and I notice sometimes they don't have a new one or 2 new ones for a day the way they used to. I suspect they may be short on reviewers. Maybe Dear Author isn't doing many historicals lately, but they reviewed my last Western Historical pretty promptly when I asked them, so they haven't quit entirely unless it was in the last 6 months.
> 
> P.S. I agree about the lame titles on the Bowen books. If it weren't for the AAR review, I'd never have looked twice. I also have to say if in this book the hero (who is a Duke's bastard) is somehow made The Duke, it will be so predictable it will probably sour me on the whole thing, even though I suspect if that happens some editor insisted on it.


Just read the first Kelly Bowen yesterday



I thought it was really well done and a slightly new twist on the Duke's bastard son trope (you won't be soured on the story). You are completely right about the H not being an alpha-jerk and the h not losing her spine. Not a steamy read which I know is important to some, and I appreciated the way prior abuse was handled without being glossed over at all. Great book, 4 stars from me, looking forward to reading the next one.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Just read the first Kelly Bowen yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was really well done and a slightly new twist on the Duke's bastard son trope (you won't be soured on the story). You are completely right about the H not being an alpha-jerk and the h not losing her spine. Not a steamy read which I know is important to some, and I appreciated the way prior abuse was handled without being glossed over at all. Great book, 4 stars from me, looking forward to reading the next one.


Yay, glad you liked it too. The author really had a kind of new way of doing the done before bastard theme and also the abused wife theme. I think that is always the most important thing. Its not how many times a trope or theme has been done before, its how well can that particular author with these particular characters pull it off. That is why I never mind repeated tropes. They are always different and feel different and obviously, there is still new ways of doing it.

I don't miss the steam at all when the story is so well done. I am not really judging how well I like a romance on the level. I mean I'd like to have something, a bit of a payoff, I am not a fan of the door slammed in my face after a lot of buildup. But I'd rather see them grow in a natural way and connect on more than one level.

I so loved all the other "side" characters in this too. The chickens, I laughed out loud at that. . Such rich characters I could see in my head. And it the dark parts were handled well and there was humor throughout that just tickled all my emotional e-spots. 

I am still reading the Conkle, Meet the Earl at midnight and I really like it. I like the slightly genius/brilliant/OCD/scientist/ etc type heroes and we have that here and the gothic start helped. Kind of a play on Beauty and the Beast in georgian times. 
I am a bit slow in reading not because of any reading slump, but because its French open Tennis and I am busy with other stuff right now too.

So far so good with this one though. Waiting on the next of the Kelly Bowen series from the library.


----------



## readingril

Chickens! In the second book! And that's not really a spoiler! 

Thoroughly enjoyed the second book too! 

After listening to last week's DBSA podcast with Caroline Linden I decided I had to read her and put Love and Other Scandals on hold on Overdrive. Became available today. So far so good. 

I've gotten into a reading groove since I traded one pain med for another. Percocet and I didn't get along well at all...couldn't read in that lala land and it made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


>


Started this one last night at work. I really had to watch that I didn't get so engrossed I would miss a call on the radio. Guess you could say I am enjoying the book.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

When some of you write of getting things from Overdrive, is there some way you get books directly from them? My only access is through my library, which I don't think has the whole catalog, just those the particular library decides to buy.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> When some of you write of getting things from Overdrive, is there some way you get books directly from them? My only access is through my library, which I don't think has the whole catalog, just those the particular library decides to buy.


That is what I do. Just depends on what the library has. Since my local library does not have a healthy serving of romance, I pay $50 a year to join the Brooklyn library and then have access to their overdrive catalog. Its much much larger than my local. Its all done online. Out of state card.

There is also the philadelphia free library, but I don't use that one anymore, I prefer the brooklyn. Most of my library loans come from there as suppose to my local.

Brooklyn has close to 20000 romance titles, my local has about 5000, but many are not romance I would read.


----------



## readingril

Brooklyn is with every penny of that $50. They have a lot more titles than Maryland's Overdrive. Both systems have purchased books that were available as a recommendation. The wait time for most romances isn't too bad. Some of the more popular fiction titles can take a long time to get after putting on hold.


----------



## Trophywife007

readingril said:


> Brooklyn is with every penny of that $50. They have a lot more titles than Maryland's Overdrive. Both systems have purchased books that were available as a recommendation. The wait time for most romances isn't too bad. Some of the more popular fiction titles can take a long time to get after putting on hold.


That's interesting... I did a search for Suzanne Enoch and 15 books came up but when I clicked on "Additional Titles to Recommend" three pages of books come up. Can those all be checked out as well? Why don't they just show up on the initial search? Just judging from that one author, they do have a lot more titles available.


----------



## Atunah

Patrons can suggest those books, but libraries have to buy those additional ones.


----------



## readingril

There's also a limit to the number of books you can recommend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> When some of you write of getting things from Overdrive, is there some way you get books directly from them? My only access is through my library, which I don't think has the whole catalog, just those the particular library decides to buy.


If I go directly to the site, I can see all the stuff they have available. But it looks like, to actually borrow something, I have to sign in and specify a library. That's pretty easy as you can just link to a FB account. If you set it up it'll let you know if the book you're interested in is in one of the libraries you've saved. And what other nearby systems might have it. It doesn't tell you, though, whether you are allowed to join that library . . . . . you'd have to check that direct with the site.

I have 3 libraries I belong to: Arlington County, Alexandria, and Navy General Library (for active and retired Navy personnel and families). It's definitely easier to go to the Overdrive site to look for a book I want than to check individually via each different library's site. If I decide to borrow, OD links me directly to the site and I have to sign in to finish the process.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have 3 libraries I belong to: Arlington County, Alexandria, and Navy General Library (for active and retired Navy personnel and families). It's definitely easier to go to the Overdrive site to look for a book I want than to check individually via each different library's site. If I decide to borrow, OD links me directly to the site and I have to sign in to finish the process.


Good tip!


----------



## Atunah

I never thought to go to overdrive to check. I don't do facebook, but I have a overdrive account because of the app on the tablets. I had my libraries already listed so it uses those to search. But I often want to see what the library added new in the last week or so and for that, I'll still go to the library direct. I have a bookmark for them in my bar and it remembers my sign in . But for searching authors or specific books, I might use the overdrive site more often.

Some sales.

The 10th and latest in the Pennyroyal series is on sale for
*1.99*


And Venetia, which is so far my favorite Heyer I read is 
*1.99*
Lord Damerel, sigh. sigh sigh. 


And this old Anne Stuart re-release from 1980 has the 2 demon books in it for
*1.99*
Never read them, sound somewhat gothic


----------



## Atunah

I am on a roll with reading. 

So as I had mentioned at was suggested here I read 

loved it. So great
Then I read 

as I mentioned above, I like the odd, OCD, scientist such thing her. Liked this a lot
Then on to 

The third in the awesome series by Shupe. Another author I wouldn't have found without you guys here. Good stuff.

I then read a couple of urban fantasies that were awesome and the 2nd in the Kelly Bowen "Worth" series just came up on my library so I am starting this now and I am already totally into it from the start. Chickens indeed.


----------



## readingril

Yay! I had to go back and reread Bowen's first book. Sorry TBR list!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

The third book in Kelly Bowen's Worth series is being released on August 25th!



Also not sure if this has been mentioned but Lisa Kleypas finally has a new historical coming out on October 27th.


----------



## Atunah

I cannot wait for the Kleypas. Blurb sounds good. I so hope its good and it sells a lot so she writes more HR and not go back right away to contempo.


----------



## readingril

But but I'm still waiting for that fourth Travis book! I read that series before I read any of her historical books. She's one of the authors that drew me into historical romance.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I cannot wait for the Kleypas. Blurb sounds good. I so hope its good and it sells a lot so she writes more HR and not go back right away to contempo.


Me too, I wish she'd write more HR. I'm anxiously awaiting the new Travis book & the new HR!

Okay, you ladies convinced me that I've go to read the Kelly Bowen Worth series! I was able to put the 1st two on hold from overdrive.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just finished 

Ok, I am totally hooked on this Survivors Club series. This one was a little different, as it was a marriage of convenience type story and started out with very little passion between the hero and heroine (although there was an attraction between them). They were both emotionally closed off--he because of watching his best friends die right in front of him in the war, and she because her family and society had totally screwed her through no fault of her own. Balogh did a beautiful job of showing how their relationship slowly grew into a wonderful love story. It never felt rushed and the HEA was heartwarming.

The next one in the series comes out in September and I can hardly wait. It is going to be about the only woman in the group and she has intrigued me right from the beginning. I am really anxious to read Imogene's story.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just finished


I have not considered the Survivor series among Balogh's best. That's not to say I haven't enjoyed them. I have. But except for Hugo and Gwen in the first one, the stories haven't stuck in my mind and they are pretty average. However, I'm at 86% in Only A Promise, and I've had a lump in my throat several times. Back in the paper days, I used to say you could tell which of my books were the best by the ones that had wavy pages from tears. For me this is the best one in the series so far.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This one was written in 2005 but was new to me:



It is the first in the Grantham trilogy and I give it five stars. It is set in the Georgian period rather than being a Regency and began a trifle awkwardly but quickly sucked me in. Heroine saves hero from a knife attack and is gravely wounded herself--he reciprocates by rescuing her and nursing her back to health. Also involved are three young orphan boys from the slums who are fiercely protective of her as well. The villain is horribly evil and I could hardly wait for him to get his just reward. The boys were adorable, and hero and heroine were feisty but with a great sense of humor. Some beautiful love scenes (sigh).

I've never read any of Jo Goodman's historicals before. I'm definitely going to get the next one in this trilogy.


----------



## kai_andersen

Tess St John said:


> I'm just curious.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Lisa Kleypas, but don't see any new historicals on her Sneak Peek page.
> 
> I also love Julia Quinn and she's marrying off one of the Smythe-Smith sisters (the ones that have musicals every year and are so terrible)! Can't wait for that one! (and does anyone else think Mrs. Bridgerton should have gotten a HEA after her kids were married off? I would have loved that.)


I know I just have to pitch in here when I saw the title. Am a huge historical romance fan.

On Julia Quinn, I didn't much like her books after the Bridgerton series. I still re-read some of the Bridgerton books but I don't know why the books after that didn't work for me.

Historical romance authors i like include Suzanne Enoch, Sherry Thomas, Meredith Duran, Karen Robards. Though Karen only had a few, as she writes mostly romantic suspense. Oh, Tessa Dare -- love A Week to be Wicked. That's the book that made me a Tessa Dare auto-read. Sarah Maclean, Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series.

Judith McNaught -- Something Wonderful, Once and Always -- love her witty dialogue and heroines. Sadly, she doesn't write historicals anymore.


----------



## Atunah

Those are some good ones Kai.

Is Judith McNaught still writing at all? Or is she not writing romance anymore. I don't recall seeing any books by her in a long time. New ones that is.

Julia Quinn is a mixed bag for me too, outside the Bridgerton which loved.

I have a freebie, Stella Riley, of The Parfait Knight fame.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Those are some good ones Kai.
> 
> Is Judith McNaught still writing at all? Or is she not writing romance anymore. I don't recall seeing any books by her in a long time. New ones that is.
> 
> Julia Quinn is a mixed bag for me too, outside the Bridgerton which loved.
> 
> I have a freebie, Stella Riley, of The Parfait Knight fame.


It's showing up at $5.99 for me.


----------



## Atunah

It was only free yesterday it seems. Sorry.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> It was only free yesterday it seems. Sorry.


No problem, sorry I missed it! At least I wasn't trigger happy & noticed the price before clicking "buy"!


----------



## kai_andersen

Atunah said:


> Is Judith McNaught still writing at all? Or is she not writing romance anymore. I don't recall seeing any books by her in a long time. New ones that is.
> 
> I have a freebie, Stella Riley, of The Parfait Knight fame.


I don't think she is. Haven't seen any of her books lately, but then the later ones are all suspense ones which I don't really like.

I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## kai_andersen

Atunah said:


> It was only free yesterday it seems. Sorry.


Ooh, then I missed it too.


----------



## AllyWho

Hi everyone, just commenting so I can subscribe to this thread. Now I'm going to make a coffee, open a tab for Amazon and start reading & browsing


----------



## crebel

AliceWE said:


> Hi everyone, just commenting so I can subscribe to this thread. Now I'm going to make a coffee, open a tab for Amazon and start reading & browsing


Welcome, Alice!


----------



## Atunah

AliceWE said:


> Hi everyone, just commenting so I can subscribe to this thread. Now I'm going to make a coffee, open a tab for Amazon and start reading & browsing


Nice to have you here Alice. You might need a pot of coffee. 

Its a bit quiet just now, everyone is off having fun I assume. . From time to time I go way back in this thread just to read all the stuff we talked about. So many books, so little time.

So I just finished 

Which is the 8th in the Desperate Duchessess series. Well its really the 2nd in the continuing of that series about the off spring of the peeps in the first 6. Ok, that sentence doesn't make sense somehow. 
Anywho, I liked it a lot with the heroine thinking herself dumpy and having "loved" the hero since 15 and her being embarrassed by him and his friends.

Before that I finished 

This is also a continue of a series and is now about the off spring. St. James series was the original, this is the 2nd in that follow up series called scandalous gentlemen of St. James. 
Unfortunately I didn't enjoy this as much as I did the other in that series. The amnesia plot just went on way to long. I mean wayyyyyyyyyyyy to long. It didn't get good until the very end of the book, so that's not great for me. 
I heard the next though is suppose to be awesome.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> So I just finished
> 
> Which is the 8th in the Desperate Duchessess series. Well its really the 2nd in the continuing of that series about the off spring of the peeps in the first 6. Ok, that sentence doesn't make sense somehow.
> Anywho, I liked it a lot with the heroine thinking herself dumpy and having "loved" the hero since 15 and her being embarrassed by him and his friends.


I have recently read this one as well! It wasn't my favorite in the series but I still really liked it, particularly how the hero convinced the heroine he loved her. The previous book (Three Weeks With Lady X (Desperate Duchesses Book 7)) is my favorite of the series.

I haven't gone back and read recommendations yet so what I am about to say could be preaching to the choir 


When Beauty Tamed the Beast by Eloisa James. This is the second book in a fairytale series, I was sold on that premise alone. The book is basically an episode of House set in the past. It appeals to my medical side and my happy ending side, best of both worlds. I adore this book and have reread it multiple times.

Who could talk about historicals without mentioning Julie Garwood? Her books are automatic purchases for me. She doesn't seem to write historicals anymore, but is now doing a romantic suspense series. I also recommend the series. There are very few of her books that I did not like at all. I don't even think I could name one favorite there are so many.

I think that Teresa Medeiros is an overlooked historical author. She even has a couple of vampire historicals that aren't bad. I really enjoy her novels, these are a couple that I definitely recommend.

  

Yours Until Dawn: The hero is blind which I have to admit put me off at first. I have a blind father and most movies/novels etc are ridiculous and do no research whatsoever. I quickly changed my mind after a few pages.
The Bride and the Beast: Set in superstitious Scotland where a town is convinced a dragon lives in the local castle and tries to sacrifice the only virgin left in town.
Charming the Prince: Hero has been married twice before with a bunch of children and heroine has no interest in marrying or having children.

I know I am not very good at doing book synopsis but I suggest everyone at least take a look at the links


----------



## Atunah

I loved When Beauty tamed the beast good stuff. 

And Yours until Dawn was awesome. I haven't read the other Medeiros you listed, I'll have to check them out. 

I am currently plotting my next HR read, doing a cozy mystery right now. I think I am up for a highlander next.


----------



## readingril

Finishing up the last book of Jo Goodman's Grantham series. Enjoying the series. Think I like the first book the best, with three youngsters running a muck. Saw the first book mentioned on a website, went to Overdrive and Voila!


----------



## worktolive

The buns are back! For your viewing pleasure, on sale for $0.99....



What a Lady Requires by Ashlyn MacNamara

Has anyone read this? I haven't read any of this author's books, although we've all posted her covers often enough.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> The buns are back! For your viewing pleasure, on sale for $0.99....
> 
> 
> 
> What a Lady Requires by Ashlyn MacNamara
> 
> Has anyone read this? I haven't read any of this author's books, although we've all posted her covers often enough.


I have read 2 by her, but not this series. I liked them very much. I gave the second I read a 3 star as I didn't totally connect to the characters, but it was one of my most detailed reviews I wrote. Its sometimes easier with 3 stars. I think I had most respect in her keeping the hero of the second book the same lout as he was in the first. Author didn't give him a personality change just to give him his own story. I gave mad props for that.

I want to be in the back room when they design the covers for this author though. They must have such fun with this bun branding. . The buns, they are burning the brand onto readers eyes. 

eta: I just noticed, I have a severe lack of manly buns in my signature reading bar. Heck, I have a severe lack of anything manly right now. Its that darn current dresses trend on HR. Be gone.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This one was written in 2005 but was new to me:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first in the Grantham trilogy and I give it five stars. It is set in the Georgian period rather than being a Regency and began a trifle awkwardly but quickly sucked me in. Heroine saves hero from a knife attack and is gravely wounded herself--he reciprocates by rescuing her and nursing her back to health. Also involved are three young orphan boys from the slums who are fiercely protective of her as well. The villain is horribly evil and I could hardly wait for him to get his just reward. The boys were adorable, and hero and heroine were feisty but with a great sense of humor. Some beautiful love scenes (sigh).
> 
> I've never read any of Jo Goodman's historicals before. I'm definitely going to get the next one in this trilogy.


Quoting this because the first in another series, Dennehy sisters is on sale for 99 cents by this author


And I just finished this 3rd in the Scandalous Gentlemen series and OMG water works. I cried    


Sigh, was good.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> And I just finished this 3rd in the Scandalous Gentlemen series and OMG water works. I cried
> 
> 
> Sigh, was good.


Sounds like I should move this to the top of my TBR list. I did enjoy the first two.


----------



## AllyWho

worktolive said:


> The buns are back! For your viewing pleasure, on sale for $0.99....
> 
> 
> 
> What a Lady Requires by Ashlyn MacNamara
> 
> Has anyone read this? I haven't read any of this author's books, although we've all posted her covers often enough.


Snagged it! Mainly because I love the "cheeky" cover


----------



## Atunah

I haz a freebie

Published 20 years ago with Avon and it seems to have good reviews. Yes, those are shackles you see on the leg. They are about to be hanged apparently, he former pirate, she highborn lady turned thief and they run. While shackled together of course. Unbreakable of course. 
Set in 1741.

A few HR I read recently. 

Really enjoyed this. Had this sitting in my purchased pile since 2013.


This was also really good, library loan


This too was great. I am on a roll I guess. This has been in my purchased pile since 2011 .

I am really trying to read down some of my owned books. I bought so many back in 2010-2013. There were so many sales, so many shiny things then.


----------



## readingril

I was just perusing the August release post at the Smart B!tches site, and realized Kelly Bowen has a novella coming out, 2.5 in her Lords of Worth series


> A Lady's Guide to Skirting Scandal
> 
> Released: August 4, 2015 by Forever Yours
> Genre: Historical: European, Novella, Romance
> Series: The Lords of Worth #2.5
> 
> Lady Viola Hextall is bored--of the ocean, her chaperones, and the woeful lack of available dukes on the ocean voyage from London to New York. Scrambling for any diversion short of jumping overboard, Viola strikes up a conversation with the ship's rough-hewn, blue-eyed surgeon--and discovers an immediate cure for what ails her...
> 
> To Nathaniel Shaw, Viola has the bearing of a lady and the spirit of an adventurer--an unlikely combination that he finds utterly irresistible. So he's hoping to convince Viola to leave the stifling ballrooms of London high society behind because there is a big, wide world just waiting for them to explore--together.
> 
> Sarah says: I am really curious about all of the historicals in this series, and figure a short story is a good place to start.
> 
> Note: This book is currently on sale for 99c!


----------



## worktolive

So a couple of books that have been mentioned recently in this thread are currently for sale:

The first Kelly Bowen book - I've Got My Duke to Keep Me Warm for $1.99:



and the most recent Lorraine Heath book - The Duke and the Lady in Red for $1.99



I haven't read either so I will be checking them out. I know those of you who've read them have really liked them.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the heads up, worktolive.  I had the Lorraine Heath on my wish list, but took it off and bought it at this price. 

The Kelly Bowen series is a lot fun, enjoy!


----------



## Atunah

I am melting here 

Some sales I found.

I loved this one. Horribly scarred from war hero with heroine that just will not give up. 
*1.99*


I notice a lot of the Lisa Kleypas and Kathleen Woodiwiss are at 2.99 right now.

Still browsing to see what else


----------



## readingril

I clicked on Tapestry only to be told I already bought it! 

Bowen's novella was cute! 

Sitting on a balcony listening to the ocean at the moment. :-D


sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I clicked on Tapestry only to be told I already bought it!


I am not going to admit how many times that happened to me. No nope.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am melting here
> 
> Some sales I found.
> 
> I loved this one. Horribly scarred from war hero with heroine that just will not give up.
> *1.99*
> 
> 
> I notice a lot of the Lisa Kleypas and Kathleen Woodiwiss are at 2.99 right now.
> 
> Still browsing to see what else


Thanks just bought it! I actually had that one shelved as "must read" & on my tbr pile for 3 years. Guess it's time to get busy & read it!


----------



## Trophywife007

readingril said:


> Sitting on a balcony listening to the ocean at the moment. :-D
> 
> sent from my Galaxy 4


Just rub it in! We're looking at 94 for today... which is low for us so I won't complain, but still, it's a dry heat as we always say.


----------



## Atunah

Sale here. $1.99

I really loved this one, was a full 5 stars from me. The odd thing is it was published in 1978 with Avon, but has been published before it says in 1961. It didn't read dated, it didn't feel old, it was a perfect romance novel in the adventure type we used to have even 20 years ago. I was really surprised when I read how old it was. I wish I could get the authors other book that is always recommended, Lord Monleigh, but its not in ebook.


----------



## BookLooks

Historical Romance is definitely my favorite type of book.  I recently discovered author Patricia Ryan, who has written some medieval historical romances.  One of them, Falcon's Fire, is free right now on Amazon and was a great read.


----------



## Atunah

Back list title freebie

Written as Deborah Cooke in 2002

I paid for that one and still haven't read it. Sigh. First in series.

Another freebie

Be advised though, this is a "cleansed" version previously published by Bantam in 1994. The author took out the gasp sexy stuff to make it "clean". I'll pass on that, but might be interesting for someone looking for the sweet reads. It was called "Warrior Bride" then.


----------



## Henry Sugar

Afterimage by Helen Humphreys was a beautiful romantic novel I read about an implied lesbian relationship between a photographer and her maid. 

It's quite subtle and not for everyone, but I loved it.


----------



## crebel

Henry Sugar said:


> Afterimage by Helen Humphreys was a beautiful romantic novel I read about an implied lesbian relationship between a photographer and her maid.
> 
> It's quite subtle and not for everyone, but I loved it.


Thanks for the recommendation. However, the book of which you speak is not listed as an Historical Romance, but rather as Literature/Historical Fiction and unfortunately is only available in paper, not as an e-book.


----------



## Atunah

I am reading this one right now with KU

Its one of those Kindle Scout books through kindle press. There aren't a lot of romances through that program and I think only 2 HR. This author though has published with other romance publishers before, so not a complete unknown. 
So far I like it. Heroine is a 35 year old widow and hero a younger man, younger brother to a Viscount and a Captain himself. 
I like the eclectic family, the Viscount, hero's brother is some sort of scientist which makes them not good "ton". 
Heroine drinks, hunts and rides and enjoys her freedom after marriage to a much older man.

The cover and some reviews had suggested that they fall into bed early and do it like rabbits. But they are just now getting it on at 50% in. There were a couple of kisses up to this point.

I just like all the characters here, heroines friends who live with her, hero's sister, his brother, and others that I don't know how they play into it. But I want to know.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, so never mind about the book I posted in my last post. It was fine until 50% and then it just got really really strange. The sex suddenly turned nasty and crude with words that do not fit into that time, nor did they fit the characters. Just bizarre. It ruined it all for me. And I don't mind the steam, not at all, it was just so out of place with the way the hero talked. There is sexy dirty talk and there is just nasty talk. This was so not sexy.

Why, why why why. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Sigh. What a waste of a great cast of characters, overall interesting story.

At least I have a freebie


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ok, so never mind about the book I posted in my last post. It was fine until 50% and then it just got really really strange. The sex suddenly turned nasty and crude with words that do not fit into that time, nor did they fit the characters. Just bizarre. It ruined it all for me. And I don't mind the steam, not at all, it was just so out of place with the way the hero talked. There is sexy dirty talk and there is just nasty talk. This was so not sexy.
> 
> Why, why why why. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Sigh. What a waste of a great cast of characters, overall interesting story.
> 
> At least I have a freebie


I kwym & I don't like that either. I've come across a couple books where the sex wording & talk was too crude & contemporary to fit the period.

Thanks for the heads up on the freebie, I love westerns!

Currently reading  & really enjoying. Though, so far I haven't read anything by Tessa Dare that I didn't love!


----------



## worktolive

cagnes said:


> I kwym & I don't like that either. I've come across a couple books where the sex wording & talk was too crude & contemporary to fit the period.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the freebie, I love westerns!
> 
> Currently reading  & really enjoying. Though, so far I haven't read anything by Tessa Dare that I didn't love!


I'm a book behind on Tessa's new series, so when the new release arrived last week, it spurred me to finally pick up Say Yes to the Marquess.

Definitely enjoying it so far, although I've had no time to read this weekend and now Monday is right around the corner again.  If only work didn't keep getting in the way of my reading!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I read Tessa Dare's newest installment  and was a little disappointed by it. It started off terrifically--I absolutely loved the letters our heroine wrote to her imaginary Scottish Captain, never knowing they were actually being delivered to the hero, who has an identical name to the one she made up. I can't put my finger on why this one is not one of my favorites when it started out so well, except to say that I just didn't feel much real depth in their relationship. Don't get me wrong--it is a good story and definitely worth reading. Just not one of my favorites of this author.

This morning I finished the latest offering by Kelly Bowen and that one was a five-star read for me!
You're the Earl That I Want (The Lords of Worth) The Dowager Duchess of Worth is back (with her chickens!) and the heroine this time is her daughter (the Duke's sister) who has been abroad since she was a small girl. She is a beautiful, funky, totally unconventional heroine who was a child prodigy and speaks multiple languages and she is a perfect match for the Duke's very conventional best friend, Heath. Lots of hilarity and some dangerous adventures ensue.  I am amazed--but delighted--that this author sort of came out of nowhere with her first book not very long ago and now, three books later, she is still on a roll! I can hardly wait to see what she comes out with next.


----------



## Atunah

I am behind on so many series. Tessa Dare, Loretta Chase, Caroline Linden, Balogh, Guhrke, Rodale, Campbell, Sherry Thomas, Suzanne Enoch, Christina Dodd, Milan, Katharine Ahe, Eloisa James, Julie Anne Long, Jennifer Ashely, Sarah Mclean, I can go on and on. And those are just the ones I already own some in the series  

Thanks though for letting me know about Bowens latest out Wisteria. I just added it to the library wait list. Totally agree with that author, what a nice pleasant surprise that one turned out. Who mentioned her first, I can't remember now who of you discovered her. Its becoming more rare to find great new authors in HR these days with so many doing the sexy contemporaries or new adult.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for letting us know about the latest Kelly Bowen, Wisteria!  Not sure why it isn't linking to Amazon for me from your post, but I headed over to the Kindlestore and bought it anyway!  She is one of my favorite new historical romance writers.  Any time a writer can make you laugh and tear up in the same book is just the best.


----------



## readingril

I got an email in the course of the day to my cell phone that the Bowen book was available from Overdrive for me!  I have a couple others 'due' (I guess electronic library books aren't due or  overdue like the olden days, hmm? ) in the next week so I have to get reading! 

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Hmmm. I don't know what was going on with that link either. Edited and changed it to a text link so we'll see if that works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hmmm. I don't know what was going on with that link either. Edited and changed it to a text link so we'll see if that works.


I discovered, when I switched to Win10, that Firefox's AdBlock started blocking links here. You have to go into AdBlock and turn off the "ad blocking rules" filter which is under 'custom filters' for me. Go to 'filter preferences' in the adblock icon drop down.

Not sure that's YOUR problem . . . . but it was mine.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I read Tessa Dare's newest installment  and was a little disappointed by it. It started off terrifically--I absolutely loved the letters our heroine wrote to her imaginary Scottish Captain, never knowing they were actually being delivered to the hero, who has an identical name to the one she made up. I can't put my finger on why this one is not one of my favorites when it started out so well, except to say that I just didn't feel much real depth in their relationship. Don't get me wrong--it is a good story and definitely worth reading. Just not one of my favorites of this author.


Caz posted a lengthy review of this book on the AAR website today and had almost an identical reaction--loved the idea of the letters but somehow the relationship between the heroine and hero didn't quite feel like it worked. She gave it a C+ and made some good points about why it didn't fit together as well as Dare's books usually do. Wish I'd said it the way she did .


----------



## AllyWho

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I read Tessa Dare's newest installment  and was a little disappointed by it. It started off terrifically--I absolutely loved the letters our heroine wrote to her imaginary Scottish Captain, never knowing they were actually being delivered to the hero, who has an identical name to the one she made up. I can't put my finger on why this one is not one of my favorites when it started out so well, except to say that I just didn't feel much real depth in their relationship. Don't get me wrong--it is a good story and definitely worth reading. Just not one of my favorites of this author.


I was really excited about this one. [email protected]@TrashyBooks LOVED it, mainly because of the lobsters I think  It's in my TBR pile but its interesting to hear that elements of it didn't work for you.

I had to DNF Beauty and the Rake by Erica Monroe (how do I do a linky thing? Sorry, I'm new to this) I loved the premise of ordinary folk and the Beauty and the Beast twist, but there was something about the sex scenes that grated me the wrong way.


----------



## Atunah

AliceWE said:


> I was really excited about this one. [email protected]@TrashyBooks LOVED it, mainly because of the lobsters I think  It's in my TBR pile but its interesting to hear that elements of it didn't work for you.
> 
> I had to DNF Beauty and the Rake by Erica Monroe (how do I do a linky thing? Sorry, I'm new to this) I loved the premise of ordinary folk and the Beauty and the Beast twist, but there was something about the sex scenes that grated me the wrong way.


Lobsters? I am intrigued. I have it on wait list. Since I am OCD about reading in order, even if a book in a series isn't as good as others, I stll have to read it if there are others coming in the series. Makes it difficult sometimes.

Don't think I ever read Erica Monroe. I read a book recently that had the issues with the sex too. Grated me the wrong way is a good way to describe that one too.

To make a link, just go up to the menu. Hover over readers and click on link maker, first in drop down. There just search for the book you need, click on it and then all you need is copy the code that comes up on the right. Just paste it into your post and you are good to go.

I am reading a good medieval right now. 

I found in in KU, which made me happy and it has so far everything I want in a medieval. Villains and Villeins, honorable Norse hero. Even Rollo makes an appearance. He was the Viking that first ruled Normandy. 
First published in 1991 under the name of Anita Gordon. I just love finding these great epic romances from the 90's. 
There are 2 more in this series, also in KU


----------



## Atunah

Finished The Valiant Heart and loved it. Nice medieval.

Now I am reading 

already a quarter in, flies fast this one. Theme of very very bad boy duke using the heroine for nefarious reasons. All I am going to say. Some reviewers had issues with the hero, but I like me a real rake for a change that is lazy, swives and drinks and just gave up at some point for "reasons". Course it depends on how he comes around at the end.

I have some sales also

*.99 cents*

I loved this one. Anne Stuart is always a good bet

*.99 cents*

Haven't read this one, but another of Barbara Samuel, or Ruth Wind is her other name. I loved the other one by her I read. I already own this one, bought all of hers years back and haven't gotten to them all yet. Hangs head in shame. 
This is a first in a I think 2 part series. Standalones of course.


----------



## worktolive

I have a sale also:



$0.99 Rose Lerner - A Lily Among Thorns

This was published a couple of years ago by Dorchester just as they were going bankrupt so it got stranded. Samhain picked it up and reissued it. I've read it and liked it a lot. Rose Lerner writes Regencies that tend to feature unusual heroes and heroines. She does lots of research, so these are not mis-toricals. This one has a highborn heroine who was a courtesan but now runs an inn, and a beta hero who is a tailor, although his family has noble connections. My only criticism was that there were almost too many subplots going on, but otherwise a very solid read.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, that's a good one worktolive. I read one by that author, In for a Penny I think it was called. I really liked it. I guess that was back when they were still with the old publisher as it has been a while I read it.


----------



## loonlover

Finished Mary Balogh's Only A Kiss (Survivor's Club series) last night. I read it faster than I have most anything else lately. Now have to wait until May for the last of the series, but it was pre-ordered last night.


----------



## Atunah

loonlover said:


> Finished Mary Balogh's Only A Kiss (Survivor's Club series) last night. I read it faster than I have most anything else lately. Now have to wait until May for the last of the series, but it was pre-ordered last night.


Glad to hear its a good one. I am a bit behind on this series. I read the first 2 and "Only a Kiss" is already #6. The series gets some split reviews. But then we all have our favorite Balogh series and some we might not like as much. I have never read a Balogh I hated, I always at least like them. Such a large catalog too.

You remind me to start #3 in this series soon, which is "The Escape"


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

loonlover said:


> Finished Mary Balogh's Only A Kiss (Survivor's Club series) last night. I read it faster than I have most anything else lately. Now have to wait until May for the last of the series, but it was pre-ordered last night.


I read and loved it too!!! Had been really looking forward to this one and was not disappointed. Can hardly wait to read the Duke's story but will be sad to finish the series. Meanwhile one of her much earlier titles ("Indiscreet") is being kindlelized in February--the earlier ones are hit or miss for me, some a lot better than others, but I never read that one so am planning to give it a try. I am rarely disappointed by anything Balogh writes.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Glad to hear its a good one. I am a bit behind on this series. I read the first 2 and "Only a Kiss" is already #6. The series gets some split reviews. But then we all have our favorite Balogh series and some we might not like as much. I have never read a Balogh I hated, I always at least like them. Such a large catalog too.
> 
> You remind me to start #3 in this series soon, which is "The Escape"


Ack! Atunah, my situation is exactly the same (but even worse!) with Elizabeth Hoyt's 'Maiden Lane' series. I read the first one so long ago I can barely remember it, but enjoyed it and have been purchasing all the installments. Now #9 is coming out in November!!! I hope to god they are all good or I am going to be really sorry I didn't wait until I read them each before purchasing the next one. I can't figure out how I got so far behind in the series. Is it possible that some books can generate their own sequels on the kindle when no one is looking?? That would explain the growing number of titles on my TBR list.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Ack! Atunah, my situation is exactly the same (but even worse!) with Elizabeth Hoyt's 'Maiden Lane' series. I read the first one so long ago I can barely remember it, but enjoyed it and have been purchasing all the installments. Now #9 is coming out in November!!! I hope to god they are all good or I am going to be really sorry I didn't wait until I read them each before purchasing the next one. I can't figure out how I got so far behind in the series. Is it possible that some books can generate their own sequels on the kindle when no one is looking?? That would explain the growing number of titles on my TBR list.


So funny, I did the same thing with this series. So finally a few months ago I did a binge and read like a few in a row up to Darling Beast #7. I have #8 Dearest Rogue lined up at the library and the one coming out in November "Sweetest Scoundrel" is not on the library yet as a pre-order. I purchased the first few in the series ahead of me reading them and my budget is shot so I try to get what I can from library now.

These books and series grow like rabbits I swear. So many I am suddenly behind and was really on top at the beginning. Its like 2-3 years flew by like nothing. The last year especially was fast.


----------



## crebel

Thought I would give everyone a heads up that the 8th Lady Emily historical romance/mystery is one of the Kindle Daily Deals today. Sorry I found it so late, only $2.99 when every book in the series is normally $9.99!


----------



## Atunah

I could have sworn I had a post here following crebel. 

I have freebies. This one

I already own but its with a different ASNI number so check your account.

This one I purchased a while back and now its free. 


Both are first in series.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

loonlover said:


> Finished Mary Balogh's Only A Kiss (Survivor's Club series) last night. I read it faster than I have most anything else lately. Now have to wait until May for the last of the series, but it was pre-ordered last night.


I'm a Balogh fan in general, but this is the best from her I've read for a while. I swear I had a lump in my throat for large parts of it, and I'm not much for lightweight stuff. I prefer stories that are emotionally affecting.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I picked up a book last week by a new (to me) author which was the first in a series, and it sucked me in so completely that I've read all four books in less than a week. The author is Lucinda Brant, and her writing style most closely resembles that of Georgette Heyer--especially the first book, where the hero is much older than the heroine. She is completely unique and embarrassingly outspoken, charming and wise beyond her years, he literally saves her life, and theirs turns out to be a love story for the ages. It is a lot like Heyer's "These Old Shades" only with a tinge more sensuality. There is an evil villain and plenty of suspense as well as some almost slapstick moments. I had a hard time putting it down to fix dinner for my husband.

   

I think my very favorite may be the third--"Autumn Duchess"--but this series is one you really do have to read in order to understand what is going on and each story is a good read. How come no one ever told me about Lucinda Brant There is another sequel coming out next year i think and I am definitely putting it on my TBR list.


----------



## Atunah

Um, I apparently purchased the first, Noble Satyr in August 2011. Haven't gotten to it yet of course but will move it up to the top now. I am sure I bought it because I love georgian time set historicals and it looked good. Well it looks a whole lot better now.  

She also has a series about salt empire set in georgian, I own that one too, and a historical mystery series in georgian times. It says on my page that the salt one (Salt Bride) , the first is loanable still if you want to try that one.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Um, I apparently purchased the first, Noble Satyr in August 2011. Haven't gotten to it yet of course but will move it up to the top now. I am sure I bought it because I love georgian time set historicals and it looked good. Well it looks a whole lot better now.
> 
> She also has a series about salt empire set in georgian, I own that one too, and a historical mystery series in georgian times. It says on my page that the salt one (Salt Bride) , the first is loanable still if you want to try that one.


Thanks Atunah--I might take you up on that offer later on. I think I need to read something a little lighter right now. I read the description for "Salt Bride" and the villainess in that one frankly sounds scary as hell. I'm not sure I can deal with her at the moment  I think you'll enjoy the Roxton series though.


----------



## worktolive

Now I have to laugh because I apparently have book 2 in the Roxton series, Midnight Marriage. I picked it up for free 2 years ago and it's now free again.



I probably never started book 2 since I hate to read out of order and I don't have book 1. Darn it, it looks like book 1 just came off free and is now at $5.77.  These Old Shades is one of my favorite books ever. I wish I had known that Noble Satyr had a similar plot - I definitely would have picked it up while it was free. I have so many free, unread books in my archive that I'm pretty selective these days and don't automatically download them. Well, I will put this one on my watch list. Also I have to agree with Wisteria in that Autumn Duchess sounds great - older heroine....younger man.... that's total catnip to me.

Salt Bride also sounds very good and an evil villainess doesn't scare me off at all. I did some poking around and found a box set with that book and three other historicals for $0.99. For that price, I may have to buy it.


----------



## Atunah

Unfortunately I already loaned out Noble Satyr back in 2011 after I bought it. Can't remember who got it, might have been on Lendle, been so long. I put a price watch list of this author on ereaderiq so any time one of her books goes on sale or free, you get an email. I highly recommend that site and you'll not miss another freebie or sale from specific authors ever again. Since this author has freebies from time to time anyway. I got the second in the historical mystery free too, but not the first. So I put the author watch on.
You can also see for each book what the price was at any time and if it was ever free and how many times.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

worktolive said:


> Now I have to laugh because I apparently have book 2 in the Roxton series, Midnight Marriage. I picked it up for free 2 years ago and it's now free again.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably never started book 2 since I hate to read out of order and I don't have book 1. Darn it


Worktolive, I can loan you my copy of "Noble Satyr." When you're ready to read it just send me a message with your email addy and I'll do the loan. Gotta help each other feed our reading addictions .


----------



## Atunah

Yay


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

And on a totally irrelevant note....my eyes just bugged out when I realized Atunah has made over 8000 posts! Does anyone else find it strange that the highest number of posts category is named after Emily Dickinson, who was actually a woman of few words? She hardly ever wrote a poem of more than four lines  .


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Worktolive, I can loan you my copy of "Noble Satyr." When you're ready to read it just send me a message with your email addy and I'll do the loan. Gotta help each other feed our reading addictions .


Thanks for the offer! Too many books lined up to read right now, but I'm leaving my job in a month or so (totally my choice - not being forced in any way by the company I'm working for) and hopefully will have some extra reading time (finally! ) so I may take you up on it then. I'll PM you.


----------



## Atunah

Just finished

3rd in the Kelly Bowen series. I loved it too and the chickens are back. . I'll read anything this author puts out. Well, anything but shorts. 

I barely managed to get this read before the library loan runs out tomorrow. My local library has 3 week checkout, the other I have only 2. So sometimes I don't get to a book right away when I am already reading something else or in this case, I got a batch of library loans all come up at once. Even though some had 6 before me, 2 before, you name it. Murphy's law always get me in the end.

So now I am starting 

This has been recommended in a lot of places and I just started it and I have a really good feeling about it already. Just something something. I'll update if I get further in. 
This too I will be cutting it close with the loan period. This has been a big library reading month, already got 7 read from it.


----------



## readingril

Kelly Bowen has yet to disappoint! 

I had six holds come available at Brooklyn on Friday. Two blessed weeks...And I already have two other books. Looks like my Voyage might be bereft of Wi-Fi shortly! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

readingril said:


> Kelly Bowen has yet to disappoint!


I'll second this.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Just finished
> 
> So now I am starting
> 
> This has been recommended in a lot of places and I just started it and I have a really good feeling about it already. Just something something. I'll update if I get further in.
> This too I will be cutting it close with the loan period. This has been a big library reading month, already got 7 read from it.


Oh! I read this one too and really liked it, in spite of the underlying darkness. I am keeping my eye out for more titles from this author.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

readingril said:


> Kelly Bowen has yet to disappoint!


Bowen has a new book coming out on January 26.



I'm considering preordering it, just so I don't forget!


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, and I am liking this darkness. I read 100 pages last night until I fell asleep. Thankfully the Voyage is pretty durable.  
Its got this dark tortured hero thing in it that is total catnip for me. Its why I often like back list titles, HR from the late 80's and 90's. The ones minus the rapy-ness that is. The drama, the darkness, the yearning, the deep connection between the couple, even if they don't know it yet, we as readers can grab that rope. The rope to hold on throughout to get us to the OMG horrible things happened to the characters and I know its somehow going to be ok. I inhale those stories. This is shaping up to be one of those.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Bowen has a new book coming out on January 26.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering preordering it, just so I don't forget!


Yay! Add me as another fan who has put Kelly Bowen on their auto-buy authors list. I love this quote in the Editorial Reviews of the pre-order:

"Where have you been all my life, Kelly Bowen? If Julia Quinn, Sarah MacLean, and Lisa Kleypas were to extract their writing DNA, mix it in a blender, and have a love child, Kelly Bowen would be it."―HeroesandHeartbreakers.com


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Bowen has a new book coming out on January 26.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering preordering it, just so I don't forget!


Just hit the pre-order button as I know I don't do very well keeping track of all the authors I wish to buy as soon as they release something new.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished another enjoyable read---not a five star but a solid four. Heroine is an heiress but at night dresses as a man and steals jewels from the homes of wealthy creeps (who have either abused women or animals, or committed some heinous act but gotten away with it because they are a peer) in order to fund a school for impoverished children. Hero is a wealthy nobleman who eventually discovers her identity. Some very suspenseful scenes when she narrowly avoids getting caught, and a lot of fun watching the relationship between H/h develop. In the beginning they both dislike the other and it is rather sweet to watch their feelings change to respect, then admiration and love.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Oh, I haven't read Kelly  Bowen, - off to investigate.


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> Oh, I haven't read Kelly Bowen, - off to investigate.


This is the first


----------



## readingril

Atunah, the Enabler 

I just finished



That was quite an intense story! Really liked the H and the issues he was going through, the h, not so much, she was a Quaker and kept trying to leave the poor guy.


----------



## Atunah

I try to please. 

That book was pretty intense. The way it was written while he was trying to sort his brain out was just so incredibly well done. That part with her bothered me too. She did have the power over him and I felt bad for him there. I mean he didn't just need her, she was all he had.


----------



## readingril

New avatar - hah!

I was initially trying to figure out if he was drugged, or if it was a physical problem. Very well written so you could see his perspective and frustrations. I almost was thinking it wouldn't be a HEA! Haven't read anything else by Kinsale.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished


I really really enjoyed this. There is lots of darkness in here, like a kind of gothic type with the underbelly like prison stories and such. Kind of like Lorraine Heaths series about the streetgang kids, whatsitcalled. Some really heartbreaking stuff in here.

Good stuff. I got it from the library. Next one is out in february. Then I realized I own some of this author, all 3 of a series which were all free at some point, so some of you might have those too. This is the first in that series I have free

I got that back in 2012 as a freebie and it got lost in the abyss that is my archive. There are a couple of other series with same looking covers that I assume are self published and then she sold this current series to St. Martins press I guess.

Moving that freebie up on my list. And it looks like they are all in KU also for those that have it.

eta: never mind, don't know how I overlooked this but those are all shorts. Ugh, so disappointed now. I just don't read those, I need a full story. Probably going to clean those off my archive. I can't believe I didn't see that. Sigh.


----------



## loonlover

Started this at work today. I've read about a third of it and am hoping tomorrow is as slow as today so I get a lot of reading done.  It has kept my attention. I had to be careful I didn't get too engrossed and forget my surroundings.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Atunah said:


> This is the first


Thank you Atunah! Incredibly helpful, thank you. 
Just downloaded the book


----------



## TomCrossley

Don't think I've ever engaged with Historical Romance, but perhaps a look at Francine Rivers' will do me good.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I know a few of us here enjoyed Maggie Fenton's "The Duke's Holiday" so thought I'd post a head's up---the sequel comes out tomorrow!!!


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I know a few of us here enjoyed Maggie Fenton's "The Duke's Holiday" so thought I'd post a head's up---the sequel comes out tomorrow!!!


Also will be available as a Prime or KU borrow! Thanks, Wisteria.


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> Also will be available as a Prime or KU borrow! Thanks, Wisteria.


I had this release date marked and am saving my October prime loan for it.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Wisteria for the reminder. Gosh this has been a long wait, hasn't it. I really hope this one lives up to the expectations now. First one I loved so much. 

I'll be reading it with KU.  

Of course the curse of the library loans has hit me again with several coming up at once and some I only have a few days left. I think I'll be pulling those on my basic for now and turn of wifi on it.


----------



## AllyWho

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I know a few of us here enjoyed Maggie Fenton's "The Duke's Holiday" so thought I'd post a head's up---the sequel comes out tomorrow!!!


Thank you! It feels like I've been waiting for this book *forever*... lol


----------



## Atunah

I had to look up when I read the first, it was July 2nd 2014. Shortly after I think it was picked up and re-released in April of this year. So we had to wait for the 1st to be re-launched and then wait again for the 2nd. 

Yet now when I think about it, that time flew by faster than a concord. Sigh. When I was a teenager time crawled like molasses. Now it just wizzes by. Since my brain can't catch up anymore, I am still 25.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I noticed from the prefacing pages in Maggie Fenton's new book that she has also written some books under the pen name of Margaret Foxe. They are described as 'Victorian steampunk.' Not sure this would be my cup of tea but they might be worth a try, I do enjoy her writing style.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, I like me some steampunk and it usually still has a lot of the historical stuff in it, well alternative historical I guess. Loved The Iron Duke too and read the series by Bec Mac-something, name eludes me right now. 

I'll need to heck those out. This is the downside when authors use different pen names. I like an author already, I'd pick something up even if its a different subgenre, if its one I would read. But how would I ever know if they don't let the readers know. I guess Fenton figured to let her readers know.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Ohhh, I like me some steampunk and it usually still has a lot of the historical stuff in it, well alternative historical I guess. Loved The Iron Duke too and read the series by Bec Mac-something, name eludes me right now.
> 
> I'll need to heck those out. This is the downside when authors use different pen names. I like an author already, I'd pick something up even if its a different subgenre, if its one I would read. But how would I ever know if they don't let the readers know. I guess Fenton figured to let her readers know.


I know, right? Once you find a writer you like you're willing to try almost anything by that author, even if it isn't your normal fare.

And this is one of the reasons I enjoy Maggie Fenton so much (I have to share, even though a lot of us will be reading this soon). This is the disclaimer in the preface of "The Virtuous Scoundrel." You gotta love it:

"No real dogs, wigs or pianofortes were harmed in the making of this book.

"Oh, and I have permission from my best friend (who is Welsh) to make fun of the Welsh. I did not get permission, however, from the Irish, the Cockneys, the French, or the residents of Baltimore. I ask for their forbearance."


----------



## crebel

today I was picking up the end of some series I have started and found Sara Ramsey's Book 3 in the Muses of Mayfair is currently free.



Also, even though the Lost Lords series by Mary Jo Putney is up to like Book 8 now, Book 2 is on sale For $1.99



I read Maggie Fenton's Virtuous Scandal today with my October Prime borrow. It was a fun read, maybe a little more convoluted than The Duke's Holiday, but I enjoyed it!


----------



## Atunah

I been having a really bad reading month, September was great but october so far has been a bit off for me. 

I finished this one today and I really didn't like it much. Rosemary Rogers is one of the pioneers I believe along with Woodiwiss and the older stuff is of the ol skool variety. This is a newer HQN release from 2011, so it doesn't have the rapeyness of the older stuff. But, it just felt weird reading this. Every guy in this book kept grabbing the ladies chin to hold it so they can have a talk with them. Not brutal of anything, but just grabbing the chins. It was a bit bizarre if you asked me. And the spy/Napoleon drama was just so over the top, but not in the good cray cray kind of way, if you know what I mean. I don't mind the bombastic entertaining stuff, but this was just mustache twirling and kind of boring. 

Oddly enough the one guy that really got my attention every time he came on the scene, was just a side character, friend of the hero. She hasn't written a book since this one that I can see so poor Hugo might not get his story. 

I am about to dig into some gifts I got from the awesome gifters in the gift thread. Really looking forward to those and I think those will kick me out of my reading slump.


----------



## Atunah

I just started a gifted book and it was just the right pick.



I really liked every one by this authors I read. Something about that that are readable and engaging. This is a bit different as its written, at least so far, in first person changing between the hero and the heroine. It has a bit more of a witty slant with a tad of slapstick comedy. Just a tad so far. As most know, I do not like 1st person, but in the tone of the book, it really works well. This author knows what she is doing.


----------



## Atunah

OMG this book    ^
                          |
                          |

Perfect if you need some thing to smile about. The banter between those is just hilarious. They are currently stuck locked in a linen cupboard in the butlers pantry. Don't ask . And we have a situation of um, growing proportions.  

I can't stop grinning.  

This is the authors debut book by the way.


----------



## readingril

Yay! for Brooklyn.  Yay! for Atunah-ON-ce (rhymes with Beyonce) (see avatar if you can't translate  )


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just read one by an author unfamiliar to me and totally enjoyed it. It is about a wealthy and powerful Duke who also runs Britain's most elite group of spies and his entire family (four sisters) are agents as well. This is the Duke's story (first in a new series) and I'm assuming the sequels will be about each of his kick-ass sisters. I'm often wary of 'spy plots' because they can be trite, but the story telling in this book is excellent. You really get to know and like all the characters, and the author has a real knack with dialog. Some tense moments! Real character development, and lovely romance. Definitely give it a try if you like this genre.


----------



## Atunah

That looks interesting Wisteria. Spy plots make me usually run the other way, but I trust you. She seems to have some other books in a different kind of series in the rookeries also.

And look whats on sale for 1.99 each. Some of us read this series a while back. All three on sale

Each is 1.99
listed in order


----------



## crebel

I finally got started on the Muses of Mayfair series this week and have enjoyed them all.

   

And now, while not named a Muses of Mayfair book, is really Book 5 with the Duke of Thorington's story.


----------



## Atunah

Those look good crebel. I just looked and realized I own the first 3 as they had been free over the years. Oddly enough I own the 2nd twice. Must have been different versions.  . One was in April and the other in May of 2013. Should delete one of them, but which.  

So Duke of Thorn comes after the others? I'll mark that in my notes.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> I finally got started on the Muses of Mayfair series this week and have enjoyed them all.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, while not named a Muses of Mayfair book, is really Book 5 with the Duke of Thorington's story.


Definitely a continuation. Thorington, the Duke who was integral to the plot of Book 4 of the Muses, gets his story in Duke of Thorns. I'm not sure why it isn't considered Book 5; maybe because Muses are female and the Colonial who is the heroine of Duke of Thorns wasn't part of any of the other stories?

Book 4, the story of Prudence and Alex (Salford), is the weakest plot IMO, but sets up the Duke of Thorns nicely.

eta: Covers or something resulting in changes of ASINs must have happened with several of these books, because the current "Heiress Without A Cause - Book 1" does not have the already bought banner when I look at it, but it was definitely already in my Amazon library.


----------



## Atunah

Same here. When I clicked on the first it didn't say I owned it, but when I searched in the archive, there it was. I thought I had owned that one. Brain not yet completely dead. 

So I am in reading slump hell again. Or I should say more like a start 6 books and just can't read any of them. Nothing to do with the books, its me. Its the, I don't know what the heck to read sickness. I feel restless and I need to get those indecision cobwebs wiped out. Usually when that happens I grab one of the JD Robb In Death, or the other thing that works for some reason is a time travel. So I picked a time travel. So far so good. I really want to read those other books, they are good books, but my ennui is killing me.

I am so behind in library books I had to load them on my basic and turn of wifi. But it has no light so I'll have to read those in day and its really rainy here. Amazing how fast I got used to this light on the Voyage. It doesn't look like a light, just like paper that is brighter with better contrast. I just don't want to read on anything else but my Voyage anymore. 
http://www.kboards.com/Smileys/solo/tongue.gif
Sigh.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I just started a gifted book and it was just the right pick.


That was really cute! I see Brooklyn has several other titles by the author.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> That was really cute! I see Brooklyn has several other titles by the author.


I read 4 of this author now, loved them all. Lord of Secrets was the first one I read. Loved it. Socially ackward hero. Ruined by Rumor has unrequited love by the hero to the heroine, a theme I love.

They are quite different in tone. Really all her books are very different. Only her first, Tryst, was written in that first person style.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Only her first, Tryst, was written in that first person style.


Good to know! Not a big fan of first person, although it worked quite well in Tryst.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Good to know! Not a big fan of first person, although it worked quite well in Tryst.


Same here, just not my thing for romance. Very few work for me. This one did and it had alternating pov too. The humor I think and the author made it work.


----------



## crebel

*WARNING, WARNING!* Today was finally release day for two new books by two of my long-time favorite HR authors!

 and 

YAY! I can't decide which one to start first - probably Lorraine Heath, but how LONG has it been since Lisa Kleypas wrote a Historical Romance??


----------



## readingril

Five years, I think I read somewhere? Loved the fact it was much cheaper than BEG!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> *WARNING, WARNING!* Today was finally release day for two new books by two of my long-time favorite HR authors!
> 
> and
> 
> YAY! I can't decide which one to start first - probably Lorraine Heath, but how LONG has it been since Lisa Kleypas wrote a Historical Romance??


Having the same problem. I've also just realized how many Lorraine Heath books I somehow missed before KBoards alerted me to this author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

loonlover said:


> Having the same problem. I've also just realized how many Lorraine Heath books I somehow missed before KBoards alerted me to this author.


You're welcome.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Having the same problem. I've also just realized how many Lorraine Heath books I somehow missed before KBoards alerted me to this author.


I don't think Heath has written a bad HR! I'm about 30% in already and loving it, unique "flaw" in the H and the h is no simpering miss!


----------



## Atunah

I have both on looooooooooong wait lists at the library.  

eta: I take it back, I had put in on wait at my other library too and wait is much shorter there, 2 peeps in front of me on both.


----------



## Hadley Ellis

Atunah said:


> OMG this book ^
> |
> |
> 
> Perfect if you need some thing to smile about. The banter between those is just hilarious. They are currently stuck locked in a linen cupboard in the butlers pantry. Don't ask . And we have a situation of um, growing proportions.
> 
> I can't stop grinning.
> 
> This is the authors debut book by the way.


What is the name of the book?


----------



## Atunah

Hadley Ellis said:


> What is the name of the book?


It was this one


----------



## Atunah

Go snap up this freebie. Loretta Chase I don't see free ever. Its the first in a series



The 2nd in this series is Captives of the Night and the 3rd Lord of Scoundrels, which is a all time favorite of many.


----------



## crebel

Nice find, Atunah!  Thanks.


----------



## passerby

Post removed.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks, Atunah. I have all the other Chase Scoundrels books, but not that one, probably because the setting doesn't appeal to me very much. However, I'm sure willing to try it for free.

And thanks, VP. I went on a Heyer streak sometime ago, but _Cotillion _wasn't one I got to before I wore out on them. When I saw this was in KU, I went ahead and borrowed it.

I've already spent more than I should have on books in October, so I'm glad to have these to fill in the next few days.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I have all the other Chase Scoundrels books, but not that one, probably because the setting doesn't appeal to me very much. However, I'm sure willing to try it for free.
> 
> And thanks, VP. I went on a Heyer streak sometime ago, but _Cotillion _wasn't one I got to before I wore out on them. When I saw this was in KU, I went ahead and borrowed it.
> 
> I've already spent more than I should have on books in October, so I'm glad to have these to fill in the next few days.


That first, the free one was my least favorite of the series. Maybe it was the setting too for me, but I can't really recall as its been a while I read it.

And I just checked which Heyer I read and saw that I actually own Cotillion, but haven't read it yet. It was a freebie some time ago. I read several others though, flove Venetia and I think frederica if I remember right. I also loved the others I read, but Damerel is so sigh worthy in Venetia.


----------



## passerby

Post removed.


----------



## Atunah

Another freebie


Someone here talked about Christi Caldwell and recommended. This is first in a series. Looks like she changed all her covers so they look very different now.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:
 

> *WARNING, WARNING!* Today was finally release day for two new books by two of my long-time favorite HR authors!
> 
> and
> 
> YAY! I can't decide which one to start first - probably Lorraine Heath, but how LONG has it been since Lisa Kleypas wrote a Historical Romance??





loonlover said:


> Having the same problem. I've also just realized how many Lorraine Heath books I somehow missed before KBoards alerted me to this author.


I decided to read Cold-Hearted Rake first. Finished it tonight. Really enjoyed it except for a couple of times when I didn't feel like an item referred to would have yet been invented or used during the time frame of the story. That took me away from the story until I could confirm one way or the other that the referral was accurate. Still, it was a good book and I don't think it will disappoint any Lisa Kleypas fans. (Another author I hadn't read until hearing of her through KBoards.)


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> I decided to read Cold-Hearted Rake first. Finished it tonight. Really enjoyed it except for a couple of times when I didn't feel like an item referred to would have yet been invented or used during the time frame of the story. That took me away from the story until I could confirm one way or the other that the referral was accurate. Still, it was a good book and I don't think it will disappoint any Lisa Kleypas fans. (Another author I hadn't read until hearing of her through KBoards.)


I read the Heath first and am a little more than halfway through the Kleypas. I haven't been pulled out of the story for the time frame, but I am really surprised at the similar circumstances driving the plots. The stable master's dialect is fun. I have no clue if the dialect is accurate and the words are not in the dictionary, but their meaning is easily discernible in context.

I gave Falling Into Bed With A Duke 4-stars in my personal ratings, but felt the story could have been fleshed out more, 3 and a half stars might be more accurate for me. I am enjoying Cold-hearted Rake more, but will look forward to the continuing books in both series.

eta: I hated the ending of Cold-hearted Rake even though I really enjoyed the lead-up story. The story for the first pair just sort of ends without much information and is mostly a set-up (cliffhanger-y, but not really a cliffhanger) for the next couple which supposedly won't be out until some time in 2016. I was disappointed in Kleypas' return to HR.  Just 3-stars for me.


----------



## Atunah

Since we just talked about Georgette Heyer here, there are a bunch of them on sale for 1.99.

Sourcebook has a bunch of HR on sale for 1.99

Here is a freebie from Shana Galen, first in a series


Here is a book I read and really liked for 99 cents


eat: here is a list of all the Sourcebooks sales. They are doing a 80 books for the 80 years since Regency Buck by Heyer was published and they consider that the start of the regency genre as we know it. 
http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=d8636c4f6237114b862679c08&id=ca38fc732b

once you find something, they are all 1.99, try to go to the link on top of KB for the affiliate.


----------



## Atunah

Sigh, November not starting out great as far as reading. I finally dnf'd a historical mystery. I so rarely dnf that it took me to reading 30% in like 3 days before I threw in the towel. What a waste of my time. It was so bla bla bla and just so much stuff didn't work. Sigh.

So I need to move on to the next library book now which is 


I really hope this is working out. I need a good book, I need to get something reading that makes me feel.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah, I actually enjoyed that book by Eva Leigh enough that I've downloaded the sequel which just got released last week. I like that the heroines are strong women, working class....one a newspaper editor and one a playwright. Heroes are reformed rakes and kick-ass sexy. Sort of formulaic but it worked for me. Hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Atunah, I actually enjoyed that book by Eva Leigh enough that I've downloaded the sequel which just got released last week. I like that the heroines are strong women, working class....one a newspaper editor and one a playwright. Heroes are reformed rakes and kick-ass sexy. Sort of formulaic but it worked for me. Hope you enjoy it too.


So far I am really enjoying it. Both intelligent strong characters and I like the banter

"Never underestimate a man's capacity for ogling."
"If I embroidered, I'd include that in my next sampler"



I didn't know that Eva Leigh is a pen name for Zoe Archer. Saw that in a review on goodreads.


----------



## crebel

Will someone talk to me about Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series, please? Amazon has me confused. The Viscount Who Loved me  seems to be on sale, but in addition to saying "an alternate Kindle Edition" it shows as "Book 2 of 2 in series". Then if you look at the two supposed books of the series, they are "Romancing Mr. Bridgerton" and "To Sir Phillip, With Love" which are then individually listed as Books 4 and 5 of the Bridgerton series.

The only Bridgerton book I seem to have listed in my archives is It's In His Kiss (is this an older series from when I might have read it in paper?). Is that #1? Where should I go from there? Anyone know what the 'alternate Kindle editions' are? My searching skills are failing me.

eta: I found a discussion that lists the Bridgertons in this order:

Daphne -The Duke and I
Anthony - The Viscount Who Loved Me
Benedict - An Offer From a Gentleman
Colin - Romancing Mr Bridgerton
Eloise - To Sir Phillip With Love
Francesca - When he Was Wicked
Hyacinth - It's in His Kiss
Gregory - On a Way to the Wedding

and these "new" books I am seeing must have significant epilogues telling more about their Happy Ever Afters from the originals. The dates of the originals certainly make me think I must have read them long ago in paper and It's In His Kiss came out after I had a Kindle. Think they are worth revisiting?


----------



## Atunah

I believe these alternate editions are ones that have a 2nd epilogue included. There was a first to each book released for 1.99 long back. Now they re-released those 2 titles with yet another epilogue. Ignore the numbering on amazon. A they are different edition, they numbered them 2 of 2 as I think its the only ones so far that included this 2nd of 2nd epilogue. 

I assume the actual books are still the same. 

So order of all of them
1. The Duke and I
2. The Viscount who loved me
3. An offer from a gentleman
4. Romancing Mr Bridgerton
5. To Sir Phillip with love
6. When he was wicked
7. Its in his kiss
8. On the way to the wedding

So since its still the same book in the sale one, just a new edition, you are save with it. I think they just did new editions as a marketing ploy as the prequel series to the Bridgertons is coming out. It will be out next year and called Because of Miss Bridgerton. 

I looked into the look inside and its the normal book, but with the added 2 epilogues, a family tree and an introduction to the bridgertons. I guess in anticipation of the new series. I wouldn't be surprised if they did special editions on all of them leading up to the new series. 

So go ahead and get the ones on sale, just ignore amazon's series numbering in it. There are 8 books in the Bridgertons, and then the epilogues which I never have any interest in reading anyway. If it wasn't in the book in the first place, I don't care to go back for added scenes so to speak. 


eat: And I am a slow typer


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.


----------



## chipotle

Can anyone recommend a good historical romance with a Christmas theme? This time of year I'm obsessed with everything holiday related.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

chipotle said:


> Can anyone recommend a good historical romance with a Christmas theme? This time of year I'm obsessed with everything holiday related.


Mary Balogh has written several._ A Christmas Promise _is my favorite of them.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Harlequin is having a HUGE sale right now---almost all of their titles are either free or marked down. I think the sale will run until Nov. 17th but am not sure. Lots of historicals (Carla Kelly, etc.) and contemporaries and a ton of back list titles. Check the AAR webpage for suggestions by Anne on how to search for authors you like best. You can search on the Harlequin website or directly on Amazon. It's a great chance to pick up some oldies by favorite authors. I wasn't going to buy any more books this month but who can resist a sale   Someone talk me down before I sprain my one-click finger!!!


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Harlequin is having a HUGE sale right now---almost all of their titles are either free or marked down. I think the sale will run until Nov. 17th but am not sure. Lots of historicals (Carla Kelly, etc.) and contemporaries and a ton of back list titles. Check the AAR webpage for suggestions by Anne on how to search for authors you like best. You can search on the Harlequin website or directly on Amazon. It's a great chance to pick up some oldies by favorite authors. I wasn't going to buy any more books this month but who can resist a sale  Someone talk me down before I sprain my one-click finger!!!


I think its save now to come out, is it?  I managed to get only one book, the historical ones I had on my wishlist were not on sale. I love the harlequin treasury where they put out a lot of the older stuff from the 90's, which to me is still the hayday's of HR. 
I think maybe they should have sorted a bit by theme, or subgenre. They had the search on their website, but if you don't know the authors, you don't know what to search for. So if they had sections for genres and such, it would have been easier. Of course then I might have spend some money. 

Hope you got some good ones.

Lots of folks bought like one click monkeys on that sale, also many getting the older stuff in all the sub genres.

I just finished 


Third in the "Castles" series and it was lovely. If you want something a bit lighter this is a good one. I still loved the 1st in the series the best, but they are all good. First had the blind-ish hero and I have a weak spot for tortured/injured/abandoned heroes. Poor babies. This one also had one of those heroes. So it hit that spot. 
And kilt, kilt always helps. I am weak.

before that one I finished 

also very good and also scottish. . Karyn Monk was one of the very first book I ever read in ebook format on my K1 back in 2008. It was



I really loved that one also. The type of adventure HR I love. You know, stuff happens, I gave it a 5 star. Lots of drama and just plain entertaining. Again, perfect example of a 90's HR.

I still am waiting for a book from this author to come out in Kindle format, but nothing yet. I have had it on watchlist for years now. Its called The Rebel and the Redcoat. I love to read more HR about the 2 sides in that war. Loyalist and rebels. English against future americans. Nobody writes those anymore so I depend on the re-releases.

Next up for me the new Heath


then I still have the new Kleypas and and a couple of other library books. Why they always come up at once I don't know.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This probably belongs in the contemporary romance thread but I thought my fellow historical romance fans might be interested to know---On May 31 Julie Anne Long is going to be releasing a new contemporary romance! I sort of hope she is just stretching her wings and not abandoning historicals completely


----------



## Atunah

Oh no, panic mode      

Unfortunately, thing is that contempo stuff just seems to sell better in recent times. I mean I can go to the best seller on amazon under romance and have to dig really deep to even find a historical on the top 100, if at all. Of course there is a lot of stuff that I wouldn't even consider romance stuffed in there, but still. 

I so hope we won't lose yet another author.


----------



## Atunah

I finished the  Heath one and it was pretty good. But now I started the new Lisa Kleypas and I don't know if I am going to like this one. Only a bit into it so far, so I suppose it could get better? But I have to be honest, I am really disappointed so far. It doesn't have the magic as her older stuff and it feels not time appropriate and so far I can't stand any of the characters. Not the hero, not the heroine, not the brother. It just feels like a black hole right now. 
The way they talk to each other right from the gate is just not pleasant. And I love me a real rake a real bad boy that can grow, but this one so far is just a spoiled whiney baby, not so much a man. I am just not feeling it at all.  

And I saw the average review on that is like 3 stars on amazon which is really low for a Kleypas. I don't think she'll continue writing HR if she gets this response. Has it been too long to write HR? Or are all the new type HR this way now. 

I do have to say that even though I liked the last Tessa Dare I read, it is 100% a wall paper HR although, but it had at least the charm and lightness that made me able to overlook a lot of the modern acting and language. This one is so negative that its just way more obvious. 

I am gonna have to go back to reading old-er HR if everything is wallpaper now, or mistoricals, modern historicals so to speak. I am not expecting Jane Austen out of every book, or even Heyer, but at least not use obvious modern characterization and language. And if you do make it charming and entertaining. 

Sigh I have to read this before the library loan runs out but I really don't want to now.  

I am talking about "Cold Hearted Rake"


----------



## readingril

I have that now, too, Atunah, but have some other loans to read first. I was rather meh about Joe Travis' story too and was glad I got that from Overdrive!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> But now I started the new Lisa Kleypas and I don't know if I am going to like this one. Only a bit into it so far, so I suppose it could get better? But I have to be honest, I am really disappointed so far. It doesn't have the magic as her older stuff and it feels not time appropriate and so far I can't stand any of the characters. Not the hero, not the heroine, not the brother. It just feels like a black hole right now. The way they talk to each other right from the gate is just not pleasant. And I love me a real rake a real bad boy that can grow, but this one so far is just a spoiled whiney baby, not so much a man. I am just not feeling it at all.
> 
> And I saw the average review on that is like 3 stars on amazon which is really low for a Kleypas. I don't think she'll continue writing HR if she gets this response. Has it been too long to write HR? Or are all the new type HR this way now.
> 
> Sigh I have to read this before the library loan runs out but I really don't want to now.
> 
> I am talking about "Cold Hearted Rake"


Sorry, Atunah  I felt the same way about most of Cold Hearted Rake. On the bright side, you will like the brother by the end of the book and want to know his story. I feel safe in predicting you will not like the way this one ends, it's too abrupt and is a total set-up for the next book.

I had to go back toward the top of this page to see what I had to say about both the Heath and Kleypas, I rated the Heath 4-stars (but really a 3 1/2) and the Kleypas a disappointed 3-stars.

Were you surprised about the similar plot lines in the books


Spoiler



with the train wrecks?


?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Sorry, Atunah  I felt the same way about most of Cold Hearted Rake. On the bright side, you will like the brother by the end of the book and want to know his story. I feel safe in predicting you will not like the way this one ends, it's too abrupt and is a total set-up for the next book.
> 
> I had to go back toward the top of this page to see what I had to say about both the Heath and Kleypas, I rated the Heath 4-stars (but really a 3 1/2) and the Kleypas a disappointed 3-stars.
> 
> Were you surprised about the similar plot lines in the books
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> with the train wrecks?
> 
> 
> ?


Yes about your spoiler tag, I do find it odd. I have to be honest, I prefer overall my HR to be up to regency time. Unless its westerns.

Oh dear about the end. I'll be prepared. I want to finish this one and maybe its one one of those first in series syndromes. Setting up the other stories. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh boy. I admit I have postponed reading the new Kleypas book yet because the reviews are so mediocre and I don't want to be disappointed. She has been one of my favorites for so long but her last few releases just didn't live up to expectations for me.

I am reading an old but new-to-me book right now by Jo Goodman. I've enjoyed a few of her westerns but this is an historical, and the first of four 'Compass Club' books. They are about a group of close friends who bonded during their school years and whose names coincidently include the four directions (hence the Compass Club). The first book is about Lord Northam (known as North). I have to say I'm loving it. Goodman is just great at writing dialog and I really like these characters. The heroine is beautiful and intelligent and walks with a very bad limp (supposedly she fell off a ladder in a library several years before but there is some mystery about this). She has secrets and despite all the witty dialog there is an aura of suspense and danger running through the story that has me hating to put it down to cook meals and run errands. I think I am hooked....am going to have to read the rest of the series when I finish this.


----------



## Atunah

I put the Kleypas to the side for now, I turned off wifi on my Voyage so my library loans don't go away for now. Just so I can read something else in between.

I started this one


This was a freebie from this author and I have like 5 freebies together from her. She gave away the 1st in a few of her series. Maybe you guys already have those also as I am sure some of us must have posted about those. I read only one by this author before, also a freebie and that was 


I'd given that one a 5 star, I loved it so I am hoping I'll love the other one also.

I checked and those books were free back in early 2013, so its been a while. So far I have castle, intruders, knights, a king, a confused beautiful girl kidnapped and I just started. Basically business as usual in 1500


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I put the Kleypas to the side for now, I turned off wifi on my Voyage so my library loans don't go away for now. Just so I can read something else in between.
> 
> I started this one
> 
> 
> This was a freebie from this author and I have like 5 freebies together from her. She gave away the 1st in a few of her series. Maybe you guys already have those also as I am sure some of us must have posted about those. I read only one by this author before, also a freebie and that was
> 
> 
> I'd given that one a 5 star, I loved it so I am hoping I'll love the other one also.
> 
> I checked and those books were free back in early 2013, so its been a while. So far I have castle, intruders, knights, a king, a confused beautiful girl kidnapped and I just started. Basically business as usual in 1500


Thanks Atunah. May McGoldrick is going to go on my wish list. And if her heroes wear kilts I'm definitely in . I'm trying to rest my one-click finger for awhile before it bankrupts me.


----------



## crebel

I don't remember which of us wishes there were more Georgian historicals around, but I discovered this book while browsing this morning and it is currently free.



There are a wide range of reviews and a fairly lengthy one-star with lots of comments that discusses poor word usage. The book (and the lengthy review) was published in 2011, so I am hopeful it has been updated. It sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## worktolive

One of my all time favorite historicals - Laura Kinsale's book, The Prince of Midnight, is currently on sale for $1.30. Amazon is doing some crazy pricing this weekend. Books are dropping to unusual prices, then not staying there long, so if you see anything you want, grab it quickly. I saw a couple of UF/PNR books on eReaderIQ last night that I wanted, but I didn't buy them and found they'd already gone back up this morning.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

worktolive said:


> One of my all time favorite historicals - Laura Kinsale's book, The Prince of Midnight, is currently on sale for $1.30. Amazon is doing some crazy pricing this weekend. Books are dropping to unusual prices, then not staying there long, so if you see anything you want, grab it quickly. I saw a couple of UF/PNR books on eReaderIQ last night that I wanted, but I didn't buy them and found they'd already gone back up this morning.


Thanks! Believe it or not I've never read any of Kinsale's books and for $1.30 I'm clicking .


----------



## Atunah

I lost my post all over again. Twice now. 

I had some sales. Now I can't remember.

I did finish a great book by Karen Ranney. Its on sale also for 99 cents now.

No jumping bones from the start, but logical and really interesting slow getting to know and like each other. Damaged hero former rake and heroine being very independent. Loved it. 2nd in series, but not super tight connected.

Here is a great sale. Its more historical mystery, but does have a romance over the books. It satisfied me on that front. Its the Lady Grey mystery. FIrst one on sale for 1.99


Awesome series.

Here was some of the sales I had posted
63 cents first in the series

31 cents for the 2nd in the series


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Courtney Milan's new historical--the beginning of the Worth Saga--is now available on Amazon!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Courtney Milan's new historical--the beginning of the Worth Saga--is now available on Amazon!


I devoured it. This one was five+ stars for me. I fell in love with all the children in the family too and can hardly wait for them to get a little older and have their own stories. The hero has OCD so is not perfect but may be one of my favorite characters ever. He is charming and sexy and has the most wonderful sense of humor. Heroine is strong, has managed to hold her younger siblings together in the face of overwhelming obstacles, and still is able to laugh when things seem darkest. Milan explores some very heavy issues--like is treason acceptable when it is the morally right thing to do? This is first and foremost a love story but it also presents a fascinating look at society and how hard life could be for those living on the fringes of society. There is a novella coming out next month about one of the more interesting characters in this book, but I think it will be awhile until we get the next full novel in the Worth Saga. It is going to be difficult to wait.


----------



## Atunah

Is the Worth series at all connected to the last one? I am a bit behind on the other series, brother sinister I think its called and if its connected, I'd have to finish that one first. OCD and all  

Sounds like a good one.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Is the Worth series at all connected to the last one? I am a bit behind on the other series, brother sinister I think its called and if its connected, I'd have to finish that one first. OCD and all
> 
> Sounds like a good one.


No, it is a completely different series introducing a new family. Milan has already named the first four books that she will write but I think I read somewhere that she plans 7 or 8 for this series eventually. She will be alternating between these historicals and her new contemporary series. I think the sequel to "Trade Me" will be out in April 2016.


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> No, it is a completely different series introducing a new family. Milan has already named the first four books that she will write but I think I read somewhere that she plans 7 or 8 for this series eventually. She will be alternating between these historicals and her new contemporary series. I think the sequel to "Trade Me" will be out in April 2016.


This sounds really good. I'm also eagerly waiting for her next contemporary. I loved Trade Me.


----------



## Atunah

Putting the Milan on the at some point next list. I also am waiting for the followup to Trade Me. Seems to be taking a while, but then I rather it be good than pumped out you know.

I have to read 3 books from the library in the next 10 days. They call came up at once. So I am starting with 

2nd in the Texas trilogy by Heath. She is just so so good. Its such a pleasure to read her. Sigh. She knows how to write heroes. I just flew through 40% and they aren't short books.

After that I have to read 2 of the Maiden Lane in a row by Elizabeth Hoyt. Dearest Rogue and Sweetest Scoundrel. #8 and #9. When I started the series I did not think it would go on this long. Same with the Pennyroyal series by Julie Anne Long. In the past HR series usually had 3, at most maybe 5 books in a series. Well, Joanna Lindsay had some longer ones I think. Now they just go on and on and on


----------



## Atunah

Finished the Heath Texas Glory and it was great.

Then I finished 

Not sure if the title with Rogue really fit, I never saw Trevillion as a rogue. He was a soldier, Captain of the Dragoons. Am I the only one that says Dragoons with a scottish flavor now after Outlander? .

The 8th in the Maiden Lane series and about Trevillion and blind Phoebe. I liked it better than the last one. I didn't like the Apollo and the actress story as much which was #7. This was kind of nice to see stoic Trevillion that we met all through the series. thawing and falling in love. And holy moly does he get sexy later on. . I think its because he has been so silent, so controlled all the time and you just knew there was a fire underneath there somewhere. It makes the peeling of the onion so much more delish. 
And he has long hair and a queue. . I also got a bit more of a sense of the Georgian time in this one with the colors of the frocks the lace on the men, mentioning of the wigs. Its why I love this time darn it. 

Next one is about Eve, but I am stunned at the book after that, #10. I am pretty sure it will be Duke of Montgomery. I have not the slightest idea how she will turn that one into a hero after what he did in this one. The one I just read that is. The one with Phoebe. I remember thinking a similar thing about Sebastian from the Kleypas series, devil in winter, where he did unforgivable things in the previous book and then managed to be one of my favorite heroes in that series.

But This Duke, Valentine Napier, is just so, um, off the rails. . Yet I cannot wait and I have been looking for his story for a while, but in this book he really kind of went, there. Ohh boy.

So next is Eve and Mr Harte I believe. This one

I have to read that now too as I have the library loan.

eta: So Val's story, Duke Montgomery will be out in May and its called, Duke of Sin. Of course it is. . Will be a long wait. Sigh. I can't believe I will be caught up with at least one of these series among the big names. Still behind in the Pennyroyal series, the Ashley series, Maclean series, the every other darn series.


----------



## Atunah

First in the Turner series by Milan is on sale
99 cents


Carla Kelly one I really liked for 
$2.71


I remember enjoying this one. They are on a boat. 
$1.99


Also the Lisa Kleypas Hathaway box set is on sale. Its all 5 books
$9.99


----------



## readingril

I was just going to post the Kleypas' book here. I'd read all those from Overdrive. When I checked the series on ereaderiq and saw it was $31.96 yesterday... well... my finger started twitching until I one-clicked. Never let it be said that Overdrive readers don't buy books (this one sure does when there's a good deal!).


----------



## Atunah

It is a really good deal. Its $2 per book and its Lisa Kleypas after all.


----------



## readingril

My finger got twitchy when I saw that earlier and of course I didn't close the tab when I should've...

The Courtney Milan is up after my current Overdrive reads (2). As long as no other holds or recommendations become available...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished Alissa Johnson's new book (the beginning of a new series) and enjoyed it very much. Sort of a different premise--heroine's deceased father was a notorious thief who trained her from the age of four to assist him. She has since turned her life around but now is in the cross-hairs of a nasty villain who hated her father and wants revenge. Hero used to be a Detective Inspector but was made a Viscount for solving a high profile case involving heroine's father. The two of them track down the villain together (she is an expert at deciphering codes), includes some very sexy scenes and characters I can hardly wait to read more about. I think the next book will be about her sister. Highly recommend. This is Alissa Johnson's first new book in almost three years and she's one of my favorite authors.



Atunah, I can go you one better---I am only on book two in the Maiden Lane series. And I read the first one so long ago I almost feel like I need to read it all over again before starting #2! I know I liked it---can't imagine how I let myself get so far behind. Too many series, time flying by too quickly  .


----------



## Atunah

Ohhhh, I love Alissa Johnson too. Taking a peek at this new one.


----------



## crebel

Ditto on Alissa Johnson.  I have added this new one to my wish list!


----------



## Atunah

So I finished 


Which means I am now current on a series. 

One at least 

I really liked it too, but if one doesn't like curse words, a lot of them, it might not be the right thing. The hero has a filthy mouth. . In more ways than one. 
We meet some of the other characters from previous books, including "that bloody pirate" as the hero calls him.

The end left me really wanting the next book NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.

I was going to read something else, but I decided to try to get a bit more caught up on yet another series. Jennifer Ashley MacKenzies.

So I am starting this one 


So far is yummy. Kilts ya'll.


----------



## Atunah

On sale for
$1.99. 
The Flame and the Flower. Don't think I have to describe this classic. Its a whole lotta wrong, but oh so right. I love these, those that do not like some of the rapey-ness of the old days, stay away. I loved it. I think this is the one that started the Avon romance line if I am not mistaken. 


there are quite a few sales going on right now, Joanna Lindsey, some Karen Ranney. Let me sift through a bit, its just so many. Most of them at 1.99


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I was going to read something else, but I decided to try to get a bit more caught up on yet another series. Jennifer Ashley MacKenzies.
> 
> So I am starting this one
> 
> 
> So far is yummy. Kilts ya'll.


In case you hadn't seen it, Jennifer Ashley has two Mackenzie Christmas novellas out (both heavily featuring Ian and Beth) and the first one, Mackenzie Family Christmas: The Perfect Gift, is currently free. Love those kilts!


----------



## Atunah

ooops, totally wrong thread. I'll be back with some sales


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> In case you hadn't seen it, Jennifer Ashley has two Mackenzie Christmas novellas out (both heavily featuring Ian and Beth) and the first one, Mackenzie Family Christmas: The Perfect Gift, is currently free. Love those kilts!


Not usually big on novellas, but I know I own one of those. After checking i own MacKenzie christmas. I make some exceptions to the no novella rule, kilted hunks are a very fine exception indeed. 

It's also next in the series list after I finished "The Duke's Perfect Wife". There was stuff happening and happening in that book. Just ongoing story, I love that. Ish kept happening. 
It also made me cry, but not even at the end, there was still so much going on after the book made me cry. But it did catch me at that moment unawares. Don't you love it when that happens? I am ok honey, just a cat hair in my eye.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Not usually big on novellas, but I know I own one of those. After checking i own MacKenzie christmas. I make some exceptions to the no novella rule, kilted hunks are a very fine exception indeed.
> 
> It's also next in the series list after I finished "The Duke's Perfect Wife". There was stuff happening and happening in that book. Just ongoing story, I love that. Ish kept happening.
> It also made me cry, but not even at the end, there was still so much going on after the book made me cry. But it did catch me at that moment unawares. Don't you love it when that happens? I am ok honey, just a cat hair in my eye.


I really love that series and will automatically snap up anything with that name. I've also liked her shifter series, but nothing is better than men in kilts. I found a lot of both series on Overdrive.


----------



## Atunah

Snap up this freebie. Pamela Morsi re-release. Marrying stone, which is the first in a 3 book series. 


The second is Simple Jess


----------



## Atunah

I am finishing this one up right now


I loved the first, I know some of you did also. I kept it together until like 53% percent. Holy moly I am cracking up. I can't even type this here as I think it violates Kb rules. Giggles. Yet its ok in a drawing room with ladies sipping tea. *snort.

That author is not a new author. I just don't believe it. This has to be a pen name of a established quill-ist.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I am finishing this one up right now


::sigh::

For lack of a better way to do this, I just created a KUWishlist. Good to know I won't run out of KU books any time soon, but seriously? Too much I want to read, and too little time to accomplish it! (I already have too many Overdrive books to complete before they go poof! I don't like to turn off the WiFi on my preferred Voyage reading device!)



Atunah said:


> That author is not a new author. I just don't believe it. This has to be a pen name of a established quill-ist.


I've read a couple of excellent contemporaries lately that I wonder who they really were written by. C'mon, if Nora Roberts and JK Rowling can do it, you other quill'ists can out yourself.


----------



## crebel

Two books scheduled for release on Tuesday that I am excited about. The start of a new series by Sarah MacLean



And Book 4 of the Dressmaker series by Loretta Chase


----------



## Atunah

I am so behind on the Loretta Chase series. By that I mean I own the first two and have yet to start either of them. Hangs head in shame. 

Pretty sure I have the MacLean on a library waitlist, somewhere. 

Either of those would go with my current signature theme it seems. Lots of dresses I am sporting at the moment. I desperately need some buns...........


----------



## readingril

Sarah MacLean and Kristan Higgins (contemp) are going to be vying for the top position of the TBR on Tuesday. That is, if I finish Scandal Takes the Stage by then! 

sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Two books scheduled for release on Tuesday that I am excited about. The start of a new series by Sarah MacLean
> 
> 
> 
> And Book 4 of the Dressmaker series by Loretta Chase


Good to know! If people are interested the first two books in the dressmaker series are available cheap right now:


1.99


2.99

I remember enjoying them the first time around but I think I will do a re-read before I read the new one. The synopsis of the McLean book didn't jump out at me but I appreciate her writing style so I will be giving it a chance when it comes out. While roaming around amazon I found out that Eloisa James also has a new book coming out in January



It looks like a fun story and I can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Good to know! If people are interested the first two books in the dressmaker series are available cheap right now:
> 
> 
> 1.99
> 
> 
> 2.99
> 
> I remember enjoying them the first time around but I think I will do a re-read before I read the new one. The synopsis of the McLean book didn't jump out at me but I appreciate her writing style so I will be giving it a chance when it comes out. While roaming around amazon I found out that Eloisa James also has a new book coming out in January
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a fun story and I can't wait to get my hands on it


Book 3 of the Dressmaker series, so you will really be caught up before #4 is released tomorrow is:



I'm also looking forward to the Eloisa James in January!


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am finishing this one up right now


It had me well before the pug showed up at 40% so that was the clincher.

I just finished the trilogy from Joanna Shupe and enjoyed all 3 immensely... all 5 star reads, imo. Many thanks to those here who recommended them!

  

I hope everyone is getting in lots of reading time after the holidays!


----------



## worktolive

Both of Maggie Fenton's books, The Duke's Holiday, and Virtuous Scoundrel, are today's Kindle daily deal for $1.99 each. Many of us on this thread have really enjoyed these. IMHO, the first is laugh-out-loud funny and the second is more serious (lots of unrequited love in that one).


----------



## TriciaJ82

It looks like Candace Camp's Aincourt trilogy is on sale for 3.97. I am a huge fan of hers but be careful of purchasing this series. It looks like they were re-released so there is no warning from amazon that you already own the book. I had to double check for myself because I wasn't sure. 


So Wild A Heart (Aincourt Book 1) 1.49


The Hidden Heart (Aincourt Book 2) 1.49


Secrets of the Heart (Aincourt Book 3) .99

I am also reading the first of her secrets of the loch series. Its not my favorite but it is definitely getting better the further I get into it.


Treasured (Secrets of the Loch Book 1) 1.99


----------



## readingril

I am reading this



on my Voyage. First book read by the author.

Went out with hubby and the Kindle to run errands and grocery shopping in 18°F this morning. Must say I was glad for the "side presses" on the Voyage so I didn't have to take off my gloves will waiting for him in the car at the bank and Post Office. 

I need to get a pair of those special gloves that allow you to use your phone etc one of these days.


----------



## Atunah

Doesn't get cold enough here long enough to get any special things, although I did have actual ice on my windshield yesterday. I was like   . I had none of my props I used to have stocked in my car back in Germany.

Does your Kindle slow down a bit in the cold? I know when I have mine laying on a cold table overnight it is a bit slow in the morning. I turn the heater off during the night and we do have mid 30's now. It feels cold and just takes a bit longer to change pages. As my place is not insulated very good, it can get a bit nippy. 
My touch screen also doesn't work then. Or I should say, my fingers don't work as I am sure the screen is just fine. . I am touch screen challenged on the best of days.

I finished 

Last book in 2015 I read, trying to finish the Bridgerton series for the new prequel series. This was #7, one more to go. I liked the earlier books better overall, although it was quite nice.

Then I read 

The 3rd and final in the Texas trilogy by Lorraine Heath and now I find out there never was a book made about Rawley. What the heck. If any character ever screamed for his own book, he was it. 
The 1st in the series is still my favorite, the 2nd next and the 3rd also good, though not quite as much as the other 2. Great trilogy though. 
Its my goal this year to work more on series of the greats in HR. I can spend time in the mid 90's and 2000 and be very happy with what was put out then. There is still some new stuff out, but overall I think the "older" stuff just has more oomph. For lack of better word. I mean spend time where the books were written, not the time period they are written about. 

I'am now reading 

Its the second in the "quill" series and I really loved the 1st one. This one isn't as engaging to me. I just have trouble getting into the characters and story. Like I am not getting past the curtain so to speak. Not sure how to describe it. Its not bad, its just not reaching in and grabbing my emotions. Half way through now.


----------



## worktolive

readingril said:


> Went out with hubby and the Kindle to run errands and grocery shopping in 18°F this morning. Must say I was glad for the "side presses" on the Voyage so I didn't have to take off my gloves will waiting for him in the car at the bank and Post Office.
> 
> I need to get a pair of those special gloves that allow you to use your phone etc one of these days.


I love my Paperwhite and am not planning to replace it anytime soon, but I have to say, I so miss the buttons on my old K2. Even though it's battery is dying, I keep the K2 around to use at the gym because I find the touch screen on the Paperwhite to be virtually impossible to use when I'm on the Elliptical machine.  If I got the Voyage, I could replace both the K2 and the Paperwhite with it. I guess one of these days, one or the other will die and I'll just be forced to get the Voyage.

I do have the special gloves to use in cold weather and they work pretty well on the Kindle and on my various iDevices, but they are pretty thin (more like a glove liner) so if it's really cold out, you need a warmer glove over them.


----------



## worktolive

I'm so excited - the new Rose Lerner historical released today and I've got it loaded and ready to read next. I love her stories because they have atypical settings and characters. This one features a gentleman's gentleman who enters into an MOC with a downstairs maid in order to get a position as a butler in a vicar's household.

Listen to the Moon by Rose Lerner:


----------



## readingril

It doesn't seem to slow down, but it doesn't get a chance to get cold. *pats baby*

My son has forgotten to bring his work backpack in the house the last two nights and his tablet's battery has been totally drained. Devices don't seem to like the cold too much.

I'd love to make reading goals... but I can be such an impulse reader, bumping books to the top of the TBR pile I'd probably never complete a goal!

Yep, I didn't like that book as much as the first one. It was OK.

So many books... so little time! (I should create a sig that says that. But since I don't display sigs, why have one?  )



worktolive said:


> I love my Paperwhite and am not planning to replace it anytime soon, but I have to say, I so miss the buttons on my old K2. Even though it's battery is dying, I keep the K2 around to use at the gym because I find the touch screen on the Paperwhite to be virtually impossible to use when I'm on the Elliptical machine.  If I got the Voyage, I could replace both the K2 and the Paperwhite with it. I guess one of these days, one or the other will die and I'll just be forced to get the Voyage.
> 
> I do have the special gloves to use in cold weather and they work pretty well on the Kindle and on my various iDevices, but they are pretty thin (more like a glove liner) so if it's really cold out, you need a warmer glove over them.


I know my daughter has a pair of gloves like that... but she's never commented on them (don't know if she's actually used them?).

I might not've bought the Voyage if it weren't for gift cards, but I must say I love it!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I am pretty much impulse reader too, or more like mood reader. Its why this year I will not do any reading challenges. I tried the last 2 years with last year even doing some that were simpler and more inclusive, but I never finished the updating and I just won't bother anymore. I just want to read more HR this year and that means probably more back list titles and such. I have a few series were I need to catch up first and new titles have just come out, or are coming out this year. So that will keep me busy, but still leave open things for my mood. I do like to read historical mysteries and also UF and some PNR, so to keep it fresh. 
I am not going to make a lot of specific TBR, other than when I get library books. I'll just grab what I feel like at the time out of my huge tbr pile, or if you guys mention something, I might move it up and read it. I am all about the tropes and mood and feels. 

I don't want to have another slump this year. This things are not pleasant.


----------



## James Richard

I'm a big Historical Romance fan.  It's my favorite genre to read.


----------



## Atunah

Ladies and Gents, snap up this freebie box set


These are the 1st books in 3 different series by this author. I own them all 3 already, they were free before, or at least 2 of them were. I read one so far, Borrowed Dreams and it was a enthusiastic 5 star for me. I believe they are all set with Scotland in mind. 
Check if you already own the freebies separately, if not hit 'em.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Ladies and Gents, snap up this freebie box set
> 
> 
> These are the 1st books in 3 different series by this author. I own them all 3 already, they were free before, or at least 2 of them were. I read one so far, Borrowed Dreams and it was a enthusiastic 5 star for me. I believe they are all set with Scotland in mind.
> Check if you already own the freebies separately, if not hit 'em.


I checked and sure enough I owned the third but not the other two. Highland romance isn't usually one of the genres I read, so I'm not surprised I only had one of them. What's funny is that when I read the descriptions of the books, Borrowed Dreams was the one that most appealed to me, and sure enough - that's the one I had previously grabbed as a freebie. I guess I'm nothing if not consistent.  Thanks for the heads up Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

Anytime.

I started this that I need to read from the library. 

40% in and I am really liking this. Amusing with a heroine that is a force of nature, without being a banchee or anything like that. She just, um, is. 
The poor hero had no idea what hit him. 
A pig makes a brief but memorable appearance. .


----------



## crebel

I found this pre-order (February 23 is the release date) while browsing today. I have read Katharine Ashe in the past and enjoyed her books. This is a Harper Collins and the paperback pre-order price is $7.99 - I don't know whether the Kindle price will go up on release day and this is a new marketing tool for the e-book from a traditional publisher. Anyway, the Kindle pre-order price seems to be a bargain at $1.99, so I have pre-ordered.

Darn, I can't get it to come up with the link-maker. It is The Rogue: A Devil's Duke Novel by Katharine Ashe. It sounds good. Okay, got it to come up by using the ASIN#


----------



## Atunah

Nice cover crebel  I am a bit tired and worn out on all the cutesy dresses that seem to be all over HR lately.

I read a couple by this auhor and very much enjoyed them. This looks like a new series. Rich, scarred, rogue-ish hero? Check check check. 

I have a freebie

This was previously released under the name of "Nightwylde" with Berkley in 1988 under the authors other name of Kimberleigh Caitlin. Irish theme set in 1718. First in a 5 book series. All available in ebook now under the author.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I too have a freebie:



I thought the beginning was charming, although the ending was a little rushed. I would be interested in continuing with the series. Its definitely worth a download to check it out. This is book 1 of 7.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> I too have a freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the beginning was charming, although the ending was a little rushed. I would be interested in continuing with the series. Its definitely worth a download to check it out. This is book 1 of 7.


Reviews seem to be all over the place, but I'll give it a go. Thanks, Tricia.


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Reviews seem to be all over the place, but I'll give it a go. Thanks, Tricia.


Welcome! To be honest my feelings were a little all over the place about it too. Some of the parts that the author briefly focuses on are a little strange like hero's weight or trembling hands when he doesn't eat etc. I am thinking (hoping?) its just a case of the first book in the series getting started. I definitely didn't feel like I wasted my time reading it like some of the free books I have downloaded


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Hi All,

I have been on the road for the last several weeks accompanying hubby on a business trip so have been doing a lot of kindle reading on airplanes. These are my three most favorite at the moment, all 5 star reads for me! Honestly they are all great.

  

Many thanks to Atunah and all who have posted freebies recently. This seems to be a 'dry' month with almost none of my favorite authors coming out with a new book so all recommendations are eagerly received .


----------



## crebel

This last week I finally started The Lost Lords series by Mary Jo Putney. I love it and have no clue why I hadn't started this series many moons ago when  came out in 2012 (Book 1).

Book 2  was 5-stars for me!

I'm currently reading Book 3  and it is starting out great.

Here's the bundle (7 in the series through August of last year) of the first five.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been on the road for the last several weeks accompanying hubby on a business trip so have been doing a lot of kindle reading on airplanes. These are my three most favorite at the moment, all 5 star reads for me! Honestly they are all great.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Atunah and all who have posted freebies recently. T
> his seems to be a 'dry' month with almost none of my favorite authors coming out with a new book so all recommendations are eagerly received .


I own Do no harm so yay. the Sarah McLean is on wait list and I still have to read the previous on the Loretta Chase series as I haven't even started it yet.

Crebel, I have owned that first Mary Jo Putney Loving a Lost Lord since July 2009  . Not yet read of course. Shame on me. It must have been a total new release as its not showing I own it on the book page, but in my account its there. Just the link leads to nowhere land.

I have a great sale for you guys. This book I read back in 2009. It was a glowing 5 star for me. It is so romantic, just has everything I want in a HR. Its a re-release by Connie Brockway and it is a standalone. No series, nothing to commit. Just one great story to sink the teeth in. He has some issues, kind of like a beta hero and she is quite independent. Great banter. Trust me, you'll like this one.

99 cents


**************************
I finished reading 

It didn't end quite as strong as it started but was overall pretty good

Then I read 

Which was just ok for me. Had such good reviews, but not from my goodreads friends. Not all at least. This is what I call a clean read. There is only kissing, that is it. And in this case it didn't work. It was too abrupt at the end with no payoff after all the lies. There were just to many lies and for to long here. Writing itself was good though so I try another one. I think it was the authors first. I had to read this through the 3M library app on my Fire6 as its a penguin and they don't put any or many books in the regular library. All of her books are in the 3M library. Only the one I pay for, brooklyn has 3M. Not my local one. It was ok reading, but I much prefer my kindle and e-ink. My eyes hurt after reading it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh! I read that Connie Brockway title in 2010 and it was a glowing 5 stars for me too!!! I agree completely with Atunah---if you haven't read it yet snap this one up.


----------



## Atunah

Double teaming, I like it.  . They will not be able to resist.  

I read four 3 star books in a row now, not how I want to star the year.  . The other two, the first I read in 2016 were 4 stars at least. So I am 5 books in. Slow, I am.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Double teaming, I like it. . They will not be able to resist.


Hey for a good recommendation and 99 cents I'll click on just about anything.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Double teaming, I like it. . They will not be able to resist.





Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh! I read that Connie Brockway title in 2010 and it was a glowing 5 stars for me too!!! I agree completely with Atunah---if you haven't read it yet snap this one up.


Worked like a charm! It's now in the TBR pile.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> Double teaming, I like it. . They will not be able to resist.


True statement. Added to my TBR.


----------



## Atunah

I started reading another HR. One of my gifts 

This was first published in 1980 by Warner books. It was written under the authors other name of Sylvia Halliday. 
Its set in France in 1739 and its very rich in sense of place and time. Heroine is a filthy pickpocket in Bordeaux when they meet and they want to turn her into a young french gentlewoman, pretend to be the long lost heiress that disappeared as a girl to get the money. That's a mouthful. . 
There be pirates, foul curses, hungry starving children, devil looking dude, men with long hair and queue, lace and french laces language. Its fabulous so far at a quarter in. 
They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I finished reading
> 
> 
> It didn't end quite as strong as it started but was overall pretty good


Telracs and I were discussing Suzanne Enoch last night in chat (she recently read the Griffin brothers series) and we agreed on the same thing about all of her books we have each read. We like the characters, like the stories, but the endings are too abrupt. We know they run off to Gretna Green or whatever and then...the end. No epilogue, no honeymoon, nothing, nada, zip.

I keep reading her books, I like them fine, but the endings are not as satisfying as I wish they would be. I usually rate them 3-stars (would use 3 1/2 if available) which for me is liked it, no glaring errors, glad I read it, will probably read more from this author, never be a re-read - average. They could certainly be 4-stars or maybe even 5 if the endings were fleshed out.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Telracs and I were discussing Suzanne Enoch last night in chat (she recently read the Griffin brothers series) and we agreed on the same thing about all of her books we have each read. We like the characters, like the stories, but the endings are too abrupt. We know they run off to Gretna Green or whatever and then...the end. No epilogue, no honeymoon, nothing, nada, zip.
> 
> I keep reading her books, I like them fine, but the endings are not as satisfying as I wish they would be. I usually rate them 3-stars (would use 3 1/2 if available) which for me is liked it, no glaring errors, glad I read it, will probably read more from this author, never be a re-read - average. They could certainly be 4-stars or maybe even 5 if the endings were fleshed out.


did i hear my name?

yeah, call me cliched, but i want an epilogue showing the wedding or the honeymoon or some sort of follow up.

didn't like reading about the wedding in an earlier book as a throwaway line in a later one. i doubt i'll pick up any new series by Enoch, but if she writes a story about Caroline's sister Anne, i might.


----------



## Atunah

I had to look up what I had read by Enoch before as i remember really loving that. It was the Lessons in Love trilogy I read. Looks like that was her earliest HR series. But I read a couple of her since, including the recent and just didn't like them as much. 

I agree about needing something at the end more than just a mentioning on the side. I mean we go through the whole book, the up and down's and all that gravy, I want my pay off darn it. I read romance to get the pay off, to feels, to get that positive ending. To believe they will be together. Give me that moment, make it something. 

So I did love the Lessons in Love series I read by her, but I read it in 2009 so I just don't remember enough about how those ended or such thing. I just have ratings for those, I didn't write any reviews then. 

I might try another one of hers in maybe another series, or continue the scottish one, the latest. Depends on what else pops up for me to read.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I had to look up what I had read by Enoch before as i remember really loving that. It was the Lessons in Love trilogy I read. Looks like that was her earliest HR series. But I read a couple of her since, including the recent and just didn't like them as much.
> 
> I agree about needing something at the end more than just a mentioning on the side. I mean we go through the whole book, the up and down's and all that gravy, *I want my pay off darn it. I read romance to get the pay off, to feels, to get that positive ending. To believe they will be together. Give me that moment, make it something.
> *
> So I did love the Lessons in Love series I read by her, but I read it in 2009 so I just don't remember enough about how those ended or such thing. I just have ratings for those, I didn't write any reviews then.
> 
> I might try another one of hers in maybe another series, or continue the scottish one, the latest. Depends on what else pops up for me to read.


*Nods head* That's it, Atunah. The payoff, I want the payoff.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Mary Balogh is one of my all-time favorite writers.  The build-up on her Simply series was fantastic.  I couldn't wait to read Wulf's story by the time we had gone through all of the others.


----------



## Atunah

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> Mary Balogh is one of my all-time favorite writers. The build-up on her Simply series was fantastic. I couldn't wait to read Wulf's story by the time we had gone through all of the others.


I wish I could experience that series all new again. The payoff for Wulf's book was worth it. That isnt' always the case with a long awaited characters books. Balogh has so many great books and I am going slow on the few I have left.

I have a freebie. I don't know this author, but the setting looks really interesting. Westerner heroine and Japanese warlord. 1611. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## TriciaJ82

One of today's kindle daily deals is a book by one of my favorite authors:



I believe this is the first book I read by her many years ago. Anything by Julie Garwood is a must buy for me and I remember loving this book.


----------



## Atunah

TriciaJ82 said:


> One of today's kindle daily deals is a book by one of my favorite authors:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the first book I read by her many years ago. Anything by Julie Garwood is a must buy for me and I remember loving this book.


ohhh, good sale you found. I didn't even know this one by her. Simon and Schuster titles are not in libraries, at least if they are its very few so I am going to snap this one up. I wish they put Honor's Splendor on sale too. 
Hers really are great. If a bit "sweet". Not sweet as in clean, just that I wouldn't want to read all of hers in a row, but for a romantic pick me up, there is nothing better.

This one is mine now. Thanks Tricia 

eta: Just to say its a pretty cover and all, but it could be mighty improved if the couple would switch places. Buns, I need buns.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I know I have read Honors splendor before but after reading the synopsis it doesn't sound familiar. I will have to check the library. It does look like its on sale for 6.99. Not to derail the thread but her current stuff is romantic suspense and its definitely not as sweet. You should check out death angel. I do see what you are saying about sweet though. 

I am not sure why there are more bodice then buns on covers Maybe they are trying to get the reader to picture themselves as the heroine? I too would rather have a firm chest than a heaving bust.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I keep hearing when others describe romance how apparently we want to insert ourself into the heroine. I have never ever done anything like that. I do not want nor have I ever want to be the heroine. Ever. Its such a foreign and weird thing to me that some think that. Maybe I am in the minority there reading romance. 
I am always along for the ride, with the h/H. Not "be" them. 

I like to look at handsome heroes, so sue me.  . So gimme the buns and the rakish hair and sometimes the chest. 

As much as I want to like both the characters, I remember the heroes more overall. Its just how it is for me. 
Might be why I am not a huge fan of chick lit/womens fiction where its all about the heroine and the hero gets a back seat. I want at least even. So I can believe them falling in love. Hard to do when you only get one side of the story.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I keep hearing when others describe romance how apparently we want to insert ourself into the heroine. I have never ever done anything like that. I do not want nor have I ever want to be the heroine. Ever. Its such a foreign and weird thing to me that some think that. Maybe I am in the minority there reading romance.


I'm with you, Atunah, in not wanting to _be _the heroine. All too many of them are TSTL, resemble the worst traits of a female dog, are helpless and pathetic, have no virtue except physical beauty, etc. However, I also admit I have to find the hero attractive. So while that doesn't put me in the place of "the" heroine, there must be some relationship to something or other similar there. A misogynistic jerk, a physical description that turns me off, a drunk, rich lazy a$$, a callow youth, all those things can lose me, so as a reader I'm obviously having some mental relationship to him and to the story or nothing but the plot would matter. And of course a lot of romances don't have a plot.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I'm with you, Atunah, in not wanting to _be _the heroine. All too many of them are TSTL, resemble the worst traits of a female dog, are helpless and pathetic, have no virtue except physical beauty, etc. However, I also admit I have to find the hero attractive. So while that doesn't put me in the place of "the" heroine, there must be some relationship to something or other similar there. A misogynistic jerk, a physical description that turns me off, a drunk, rich lazy a$$, a callow youth, all those things can lose me, so as a reader I'm obviously having some mental relationship to him and to the story or nothing but the plot would matter. And of course a lot of romances don't have a plot.


Glad I am not alone there Ellen.

I am going to blame Crebel for something right now. I was reading a perfectly find current day mystery set in England. But then she has to go and talk about Mary Jo Putney Lost Lord series she is plowing through. I have had the first in that series since 2009. 2009 for crying out loud. So I thought I'll just read a couple of pages to see and next I know, I am 30% in and must finish this one now. I am already scouting the libraries for the others in the series. 


I got it as a freebie in 2009 but it was re-released in 2011 as my version is a dead end. No clue if any of the text changed, probably just a rebranding as its new covers.

Year has just started and I am already feeling out of time reading all the stuff I want to read this year. AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## readingril

Ooooh amnesia.

I own that too and it's never been read.

Sorry, busy with


----------



## Atunah

Rose Lerner is another one I need to get caught up with. Sigh.

I haz a freebie. A western wagon trail thingy first published in 1988


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Glad I am not alone there Ellen.
> 
> I am going to blame Crebel for something right now. I was reading a perfectly find current day mystery set in England. But then she has to go and talk about Mary Jo Putney Lost Lord series she is plowing through. I have had the first in that series since 2009. 2009 for crying out loud. So I thought I'll just read a couple of pages to see and next I know, I am 30% in and must finish this one now. I am already scouting the libraries for the others in the series.
> 
> 
> I got it as a freebie in 2009 but it was re-released in 2011 as my version is a dead end. No clue if any of the text changed, probably just a rebranding as its new covers.
> 
> Year has just started and I am already feeling out of time reading all the stuff I want to read this year. AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*takes a bow* Told you it is a great series. I'm on Book 6 now and for some weird reason the beginning is slightly 'preachy', haven't figured out just where she is going with this one.

eta: Atunah, I just checked and the whole series is lendable. Just let me know when you are ready for each one and I've got your back!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> I got it as a freebie in 2009 but it was re-released in 2011 as my version is a dead end. No clue if any of the text changed, probably just a rebranding as its new covers.


I am so glad you mentioned this Atunah because I checked and I "purchased" it for free in 2010. I knew it sounded a little familiar.  I have resent it to the kindle.

I have another Ruth Ryan Langan freebie, a scottish theme this time.


----------



## readingril

Apparently this

is due out next week, and in reading a review there were no gasp! chickens mentioned. But the reviewer did enjoy it. 

There's one person ahead of me on Brooklyn's hold list for this book. YAY!


----------



## Graxia H

I love historical romance - from sense and sensibility to Barbara Pierce's work. Regency is a big draw for me and I also love steampunk "historical" romance. Kleypas and Quinn are definitely good though. I still have a few I haven't read - savouring them.


----------



## Atunah

Have a freebie. Haven't read this author yet, but gets good reviews it seems. A couple of my goodreads friends seem to have liked it a lot. 


This one is
$1.99
A great one by Lorraine Heath


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

One of the most difficult things in the world is finding out one of your new favorite authors is about to release a new series, and then having to count down the days until the first book comes out! Joanna Shupe--whose first trilogy quite a few of us loved ("Courtesan Duchess," "Harlot Countess," and "Lady Hellion") --has written a new series called 'The Knickerbocker Club' which will be set in NY during the Gilded Age. The prequel is coming out on February 23rd.



The first book in the series will be released on April 26th.



This is a historical period I know very little about and I love that it off the beaten track, not a period many other authors have tackled. I hope these are as funny (and hot) as her regencies. They are going on my TBR list.


----------



## Atunah

I am looking forward to those by Shupe although I am not a huge fan of reading about the gilded age. Or I should say I don't think I will be a huge fan of that time, haven't actually read anything from there.  I think its about as far forward I like going with HR. But its Shupe so should be good. I don't read HR for example that is set in any 19 something. 

I am just grinding my annoyed jaw at the prequel thing. I don't like reading shorts I just don't and when series put those short thingies in it, I usually skip them. Then I always worry if I missed something. Drives me mad. I just don't like them. I skip them even if the series I read and love. Some have so many in betweeners that I gave up on the series. Hopefully this is just the one. But why can't that be put in the actual book as a prologue if needed. Grumble grumble.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Yep, I agree. I'm not a fan of the shorts either and frequently skip them (especially when they are mid-series). They just don't have enough time for character development and I think three stars is the very highest I've ever given to a short. And prequels definitely could be inserted at the beginning of book one! I'm thinking this may be how a struggling author earns a few extra bucks while creating a buzz about the first book as well. It may be me but I'm noticing more and more 'novelettes' these days. Does anyone here actually read these things, and what do you like about them? I'm willing to be convinced......


----------



## worktolive

I read novellas if they are free.   They are perfect to read on the elliptical machine as I can usually get through a shorter novella in a 45-60 minute workout. Otherwise, I won't usually buy them unless it's one of my favorite authors. For example, I've read all of the novellas in Jennifer Ashley's Mackenzies series. Also, I tend to read them more in UF because if you don't, you often miss key plot points for the series. They are always too short though, and I end up disappointed and wanting more.


----------



## crebel

Count me in as another reader who skips the prequels and shorts, even if they are free.  I understand there is an art to short-story writing, but I want a "whole" book, not something that takes me 15 minutes to read and is merely a teaser for the rest of the story.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Count me in as another reader who skips the prequels and shorts, even if they are free. I understand there is an art to short-story writing, but I want a "whole" book, not something that takes me 15 minutes to read and is merely a teaser for the rest of the story.


That is pretty much me. Shorts and such just aren't complete full stories to me. I think I can count on 1-2 hands how many of the I read. It especially wouldn't work for me in romance as there isn't enough space to put a fullfiling story of a couple into it without it being a chopped mess. I recently read a contempo that was in KU and I didn't really check the page count carefully. The writing was great, I got so exited. Loved the story and then bam, chunks of story were just missing. It was jarring, then it was over. I think it was like 150 pages and they are sold as books. All of that authors "books" are that short. 
I read a Courtney milan novella, I think 100 pages and although I liked it, I felt so disappointed that this particular couple didn't get their full story. There was so much story, important story missing that I felt sad.

Same happened with one of the Lorraine Heath, the last of the Scoundrels only got a short book, or novella. I felt let down.

I don't like them in UF either and there it makes me so upset when I miss stuff. Now I look at a series first and if there are a lot of in betweeners, the 3.2, 3.4 and so on, I won't start it anymore. Kerrylyn Kenyon I stopped reading with so many shorts. IN Death I groan ever time I come across one in between. Even Ilona Andrews, fav UF I can't read them. Its upsetting to me. It just messes with my sense of order. And in romance it just cannot work for me at all. Which is of course why I detest those "romance" serials.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Amen! I feel like we are preaching to the choir here IMHO there isn't a genre that produces good short stories/novellas. It is either 2 pages in they are saying I love you or you are just getting into it and it is over. My biggest peeve is amazon not listing a page count just a file size. I have no idea how that equates to pages. I usually avoid those just in case. I have to admit I have a 300 page rule. If a book is less than 300 pages I typically don't buy it. I know number of pages doesn't necessarily equate to a good book but it helps. My only exception to that rule is cozy mysteries, they average just under 300 pages. I am not one to purchase them though, I mostly get those from the library because I know I will never reread them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished a pretty good one that I think folks here might like: 

It's told across two time lines -- but it's not a time traveling thing. Rather, in the past, it's told from the point of view of one woman and, in the present, told from the point of view of another. There's a family connection and a bit of mystery about things. It's sort of a modern romance and a historical romance in one book . . . but neither one is too sappy or predictable. Quite a satisfying conclusion, I thought, however.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

readingril said:


> Apparently this
> 
> is due out next week, and in reading a review there were no gasp! chickens mentioned. But the reviewer did enjoy it.
> 
> There's one person ahead of me on Brooklyn's hold list for this book. YAY!


The 'All About Romance' web site reviewed this book today and rated it 'a desert isle keeper.' I am anxiously trying to finish the not-so-great book I'm currently in the middle of (haven't a clue why I somehow feel obligated to finish it) so I can start this one. It is evidently the beginning of a whole new series, which is why the chickens aren't mentioned .


----------



## readingril

Duke of My Heart was available from Overdrive today. YAY! But it was only in EPUB format. Boo! No reading on my Voyage.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Duke of My Heart was available from Overdrive today. YAY! But it was only in EPUB format. Boo! No reading on my Voyage.


I am on waitlist on that one with brooklyn and there it has a kindle version. Should be one everywhere, shouldn't it? I mean the library doesn't pay anymore, it just gives whatever version the patron requests. But I have had a couple that when I put them on wait list in pre-release it was only epub. When it came available there was a kindle version but it would not let me chose that one anymore so I had to return the epub and get back in line.

I think the reason for that might be that by default libraries now have auto checkout on and once you check out a book, its set in that format.

When you click on the book itself now, does it show a kindle version? If it does, you'll have to return the book in the overdrive app and then go back in line.

Just earlier I put on waitlist for The Hunter a I loved the Highwayman by Kerrigan Byrne. It only shows a epub now as its a pre-order. So for now I turned off the auto checkout. You can do that in your holds area. I hope that will let me have the kindle book when the time comes. We'll see. Kindle versions sometimes aren't listed until the book goes live.


----------



## readingril

It does show the Kindle version now. I'm pretty sure it didn't when I put the pre-order on hold. That's happened with other pre-orders, too. It depends on how much I want to read the book if I check it out or not in epub format. I prefer the Voyage for reading. 

I have returned epub pre-orders and added the books to my Overdrive Wishlist. There's a couple that have never been added in Kindle format!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I had the same when I preordered the Feverborn book by Moning. It was in epub and I was right in the front of the line too. Then when it came out, it auto checked me out and I could not change to the kindle version that was then suddenly also available. So I had to get back in line. I think with the Kelly Bowen I was down the line far enough that by the time it came available and added the kindle version, its fine. As I am still waiting that is. 

So for now I turn off auto checkout on everything in pre-order. But you are right, for some reason some books just never get a kindle version and there is no rhyme or reason to it. Those I keep waiting. Once in a while I attempt to read on my Fire6 and load the epub in a reader called pocket reader. Its the only one that lets me use some of the kindle fonts like Palatino and caelicia. 

I just much much prefer reading on my Voyage so I tend to wait. Or end up buying it on sale.


----------



## readingril

I've only used the auto checkout once and realized I'd rather control the check out myself. If I have a run on a lot of books I try to space out my check outs for the sake of their expiration. Not that it matters because I turn the WiFi off sometimes.

I'm a patient "wait-er"  for sales, re-reader that I am.  I got Diana Gabaldon's latest from Overdrive about a month after release, and got it on sale the following fall for a significant drop in price! Kelly Bowen's books are on my to-be-purchased-one-day list.


----------



## Atunah

I have a sale

99 cents
Its the first in the series. The second was free in 2012 so you might have it already. It was a repeat freebie at some point. These authors books always gets great reviews. Set in Georgian time. Long manly hair, queues and lace.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have a sale
> 
> 99 cents
> Its the first in the series. The second was free in 2012 so you might have it already. It was a repeat freebie at some point. These authors books always gets great reviews. Set in Georgian time. Long manly hair, queues and lace.


Okay, have added it to the TBR pile on your say so, Atunah!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh god. I loved it. Ivory--the heroine--has an extremely unusual background and is the most amazingly resourceful woman ever. Hero is a Duke who came into his title unexpectedly and had spent most of his life as a sea captain and owner of a fleet of trading vessels. They are both outside of the common mold. The opening scene of the book--when he returns home after years at sea just as she has been called to the house by his aunt to squelch any scandal arising from the discovery of a dead earl tied to his eighteen-year-old sister's bed--is just hysterically funny. Together they manage to get some clothes on the corpse and transfer it to a guest room while the entire ton is downstairs at a ball given for his sister. Ivory calls all the shots while the Duke is shocked senseless. She has nerves of steel! This is another home run for Kelly Bowen. A very beautiful romance.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I shared the negative attitude toward novellas until I read Craig Johnson's _Spirit of Steamboat_. It's not a romance but part of his Walt Longmire series. It's as good as any full length novel I've ever read and changed my mind completely. Not everyone is Craig Johnson, of course. The main characters are also ones he has established in the series, but even so I think someone reading it cold without that background would not complain about character development.

I just looked on Amazon and one of Johnson's full length novels is 322 pages, _Steamboat _is 162, so say that novella is half the length of a novel. That's pretty much how they go, I think, one-third to half the length of what most of us consider a full length novel.

I'm still not a short story fan, but I do read them sometimes if they're by favorite authors -- something to tide me over while waiting for a new release.

As to why people write them - sometimes there's just a story you want to tell but it's not a big enough story for a full length novel. Some pad the idea to get the word count up there. Some go ahead and tell the shorter story.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh god. I loved it. Ivory--the heroine--has an extremely unusual background and is the most amazingly resourceful woman ever. Hero is a Duke who came into his title unexpectedly and had spent most of his life as a sea captain and owner of a fleet of trading vessels. They are both outside of the common mold. The opening scene of the book--when he returns home after years at sea just as she has been called to the house by his aunt to squelch any scandal arising from the discovery of a dead earl tied to his eighteen-year-old sister's bed--is just hysterically funny. Together they manage to get some clothes on the corpse and transfer it to a guest room while the entire ton is downstairs at a ball given for his sister. Ivory calls all the shots while the Duke is shocked senseless. She has nerves of steel! This is another home run for Kelly Bowen. A very beautiful romance.


I'm about half way through and have to agree with your assessment. Hoping to spend a little more time reading the next few days than I managed this past week. But have to admit I am savoring this one a little also.


----------



## worktolive

Free from Sourcebooks: The Rogue You Know by Shana Galen.



This is the second book in the series. The first, Earls Just Want to Have Fun, was free in November. I previously tried one of Shana Galen's books but didn't have much luck with it and ended up skimming to finish. This book features features a non-titled hero, which is one of my favorite tropes, so maybe I'll have more luck with this one, although given the size of my TBR mountain, I may never actually get to it.


----------



## readingril

loonlover said:


> I am savoring this one a little also.


I'm about half way through and thoroughly enjoying this book. Isn't it a satisfying feeling when you're enjoying every word an author writes? This author is on a roll. She's yet to disappoint!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

readingril said:


> I'm about half way through and thoroughly enjoying this book. Isn't it a satisfying feeling when you're enjoying every word an author writes? This author is on a roll. She's yet to disappoint!


The second book in this new series by Kelly Bowen will be released on July 26th. The title is "A Duke to Remember" but there is no description yet and I'm going nuts trying to figure out who (of the characters introduced in the first book) will be the leads in this one .


----------



## Atunah

The Kelly Bowen just came up for me in the library, I had to drop a library book to get this as my time was up and I had wifi on. I'll add the other one back to a later borrow, didn't get far anyway. Digging into The Bowen today. 



worktolive said:


> ....... although given the size of my TBR mountain, I may never actually get to it.


Haha, ain't that the truth. I think that every time I see a freebie that looks interesting. I ain't never getting to that sucker.


----------



## readingril

Wisteria Clematis said:


> The second book in this new series by Kelly Bowen will be released on July 26th. The title is "A Duke to Remember" but there is no description yet and I'm going nuts trying to figure out who (of the characters introduced in the first book) will be the leads in this one .


Not even finished this book and I had to google "A Duke to Remember". No luck. Mystery H & h.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> The Kelly Bowen just came up for me in the library, I had to drop a library book to get this as my time was up and I had wifi on. I'll add the other one back to a later borrow, didn't get far anyway. Digging into The Bowen today.


I think you are going to sit back and laugh .


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> I'm about half way through and thoroughly enjoying this book. Isn't it a satisfying feeling when you're enjoying every word an author writes? This author is on a roll. She's yet to disappoint!


I stayed up until 3 a.m. Monday morning to finish! Kelly Bowen is an automatic buy HR author for me now. Loved the different story line. Maybe the next story is someone for Max's sister, Bea?


----------



## crebel

Anyone read this author? This first-in-series book is available in KU, but also listed in the "50 books for $2.00" under Deals of the Day at Amazon.



It has lots of good reviews, but I'm trying to decide whether to try a new-to-me author at the sale price.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Anyone read this author? This first-in-series book is available in KU, but also listed in the "50 books for $2.00" under Deals of the Day at Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of good reviews, but I'm trying to decide whether to try a new-to-me author at the sale price.


I posted the first of that series free on the 25th, last page. Did you grab that? 
First is Knight in Highland Armour. I haven't read it yet. The one you posted is the 2nd in that series.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I posted the first of that series free on the 25th, last page. Did you grab that?
> First is Knight in Highland Armour. I haven't read it yet. The one you posted is the 2nd in that series.


Well piffle! No, I missed the freebie on the 25th and it is now $3.99. I'm not willing to pick up the 2nd in the series before someone I trust tells me the first in the series is worth buying.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I stayed up until 3 a.m. Monday morning to finish! Kelly Bowen is an automatic buy HR author for me now. Loved the different story line. Maybe the next story is someone for Max's sister, Bea?


Or the young woman who was Ivory's assistant/partner? (Can't recall her name at the moment)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Well piffle! No, I missed the freebie on the 25th and it is now $3.99. I'm not willing to pick up the 2nd in the series before someone I trust tells me the first in the series is worth buying.


Crap. I missed the freebie when Atunah posted it also. I'd never heard of Amy Jarecki before, but checking Goodreads all four books in this series have ratings of 4.12-4.43. That's impressive when most of them were reviewed by over 200 readers. And who can pass up a hero in a kilt I think I'm going to pick up this one free while I can, and cross my fingers the first will go on sale again sooner or later. I have so much on my TBR list right now that I can afford to just wait a while. Thanks Crebel for calling it to our attention (you are ruthlessly encouraging my new-series-addiction but I will get even sooner or later ).


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Well piffle! No, I missed the freebie on the 25th and it is now $3.99. I'm not willing to pick up the 2nd in the series before someone I trust tells me the first in the series is worth buying.


Its lendable if you want the first one. I am not going to get to it anytime soon.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Or the young woman who was Ivory's assistant/partner? (Can't recall her name at the moment)


Elise, isn't it? Or for the great-aunt who left the country - wasn't she finally going to try to follow-up on someone from the past (or am I already misremembering that part of the story)?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Its lendable if you want the first one. I am not going to get to it anytime soon.


Thanks, but see if someone else wants to borrow it. Since it is in KU, I went to see if it was available as my Prime Borrow for the month and it is so I am good to go.


----------



## Tess St John

Freebie...haven't read it, but picked it up today.


----------



## Tess St John

And this one is free...


----------



## Atunah

Tess, thanks for those freebies. Goodness, where have you been. So nice to see you around again.  

Hope you doing ok hon?


----------



## readingril

I finished Duke of My Heart. If I were a smoker I'd be in need of a cigarette. LOL

Back to reading on the (not so new but improved) Voyage. 

Definitely on my to buy list!


----------



## Tess St John

Atunah said:


> Tess, thanks for those freebies. Goodness, where have you been. So nice to see you around again.
> 
> Hope you doing ok hon?


Hi Atunah, and everyone...My mom decided to get sick and we've been dealing with her illness. The doctors back home couldn't figure out what was wrong with her (she thought she was going to die) and after 8 weeks of being in and out of the hospital, she finally came to Houston. One week here and she's a new woman!!! She had a leaky valve in her heart that was leaking into her lungs. She's almost 100% healed now with meds...and way better than she was before she got sick in the first place (they believe her flu shot gave her viral pneumonia to start all of this mess)!!

I hope to be around more...I've missed this thread so much, but haven't been reading much.


----------



## Atunah

Goodness, so glad to hear your mom is on the  mends now. What a scary ordeal. 

Hope to see you around more. We'll find you stuff to read, promise.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Tess St John said:


> Hi Atunah, and everyone...My mom decided to get sick and we've been dealing with her illness. The doctors back home couldn't figure out what was wrong with her (she thought she was going to die) and after 8 weeks of being in and out of the hospital, she finally came to Houston. One week here and she's a new woman!!! She had a leaky valve in her heart that was leaking into her lungs. She's almost 100% healed now with meds...and way better than she was before she got sick in the first place (they believe her flu shot gave her viral pneumonia to start all of this mess)!!
> 
> I hope to be around more...I've missed this thread so much, but haven't been reading much.


Tess,

So glad your Mom has recovered and is doing so well. Now it sounds like time to take care of yourself. Nothing quite as healing as settling down on the sofa under a fleecy blanket with a cup of tea and a good historical romance! Welcome back.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a freebie from MC Beaton. Author is also known as Marion Chesney and her's are regency.



There will be more to come by this author and publisher. A different each day I think

Here is the publisher list
http://www.rosettabooks.com/valentines-day-ebook-deals/


----------



## TriciaJ82

What a great find Atunah! It looks like there are several Sharon Sala and I am happy about that Yesterday's book, Snowfall is my favorite.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Here is a freebie from MC Beaton. Author is also known as Marion Chesney and her's are regency.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be more to come by this author and publisher. A different each day I think
> 
> Here is the publisher list
> http://www.rosettabooks.com/valentines-day-ebook-deals/


I missed it, that will teach me not to look in here more often. It is up to $5.99 now.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I missed it, that will teach me not to look in here more often. It is up to $5.99 now.


Sorry, don't feel to bad. I got all posting it here and all and then I didn't click on it myself to get it. Bwahh.

There'll be 3 more coming up from this author, on the 6th, 9th, and 13th.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Sorry, don't feel to bad. I got all posting it here and all and then I didn't click on it myself to get it. Bwahh.
> 
> There'll be 3 more coming up from this author, on the 6th, 9th, and 13th.


You can still get it in KU!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

One of today's daily deals is the first in a trilogy by a new author. I'm not familiar with her but the book gets great reviews and is $1.99 today only. I'm going to give it a try.



Also on sale for $1.99 is one that was a five star read for me. It was truly a delight and I recommend highly.


----------



## Atunah

ANother Beaton freebie. First in a series


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

A heads up for Mary Balogh fans....We all know that some of her older titles have been periodically becoming available for kindle. For years I have been trying to get hold of the Horsemen of the Apocalypse trilogy but the first two books have been out of print for years and because of some contractual issue Balogh was unable to publish them herself. Well, the first one just became available for kindle last week (with the second to follow in a few month).

A few of her earlier books have been hit and miss for me...not always living up to expectations....but this one was definitely worth the wait. First published in 1977 but it has the same sparkle as her newer works. If you are a Balogh fan like me you definitely do not want to miss it.


----------



## worktolive

Buns alert!

I just saw the cover for the next Ashlyn MacNamara book. It's the start of a new series. I'm not sure why she is so blessed by the cover gods, but here it is for your viewing pleasure  :



Also, I have a sale for a $0.99 anthology. I normally don't buy those, but I sometimes make an exception for ones in which the stories are tied into a central theme as this one is. A couple of the stories sounded intriguing and it has gotten really good reviews so I may give it a chance.


----------



## Tess St John

Another freebie...

Been catching the others coming across!!! Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> A heads up for Mary Balogh fans....We all know that some of her older titles have been periodically becoming available for kindle. For years I have been trying to get hold of the Horsemen of the Apocalypse trilogy but the first two books have been out of print for years and because of some contractual issue Balogh was unable to publish them herself. Well, the first one just became available for kindle last week (with the second to follow in a few month).
> 
> A few of her earlier books have been hit and miss for me...not always living up to expectations....but this one was definitely worth the wait. First published in 1977 but it has the same sparkle as her newer works. If you are a Balogh fan like me you definitely do not want to miss it.


Nice cover on that one. They are taking their time releasing those older titles of hers. Guess to get them properly marketed. So its more like a re- launch each time. Great to see them coming up.

I read that one its a fantastic one. It touches on the precarious nature of a woman in these days and how totally clueless the hero seems at how his actions are ruining her reputation. I thought it was really well done.

I own the 3rd for some reason and I want to read the 2nd in that series, but holy moly they want 11.99 for the second and 9.99 for the first. They are really pricing these high, like they seem to do with all older Balogh. Well, I'll just get it from the library then so they get nothing. Yeah, the 3rd is already out, so I am a bit confused. Its the same publisher, but the one I bought on sale in 2013, "Irresistable", still has a not so great older cover.

Its Indiscreet, Unforgiven, Irresistible in order. Its called the Horsemem trilogy, but aren't there four horsemen? 



worktolive said:


> Buns alert!
> 
> I just saw the cover for the next Ashlyn MacNamara book. It's the start of a new series. I'm not sure why she is so blessed by the cover gods, but here it is for your viewing pleasure  :


I'd really like to be a mouse in her team. Just to see her grin every time she gets a new cover. . If there is a cover award, she needs to get one from bringing on the buns. In a sea of dresses on covers, she is brightening my day every time I see one of hers. 

I have another Beaton freebie


----------



## loonlover

Two of the stories of the Four Horsemen in the Balogh series are told in the 3rd book per a letter from the author in the back of Indiscreet. Just finished Indiscreet and will have to read the other two. I had preordered this one and was a little surprised at the price. Apparently I didn't pay attention when I hit the button back in September. Worth it though. I'll just hope I get some hours at the arena around the time the next one is released.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Holy smokes! There's been a Balogh dump . All of a sudden they're being released like crazy.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Holy smokes! There's been a Balogh dump . All of a sudden they're being released like crazy.


Interesting. I can't find anything about that publisher so I wonder if she put those out on her own maybe. If so good on her. They are more reasonably priced too. They don't have a look inside yet to get more info on the publishing.

Checked and they too were published originally by Signet regencies. I always wondered why it took so long to get so many of her books after all these years of kindle books out. Its not like she is a author that disappeared, or gone with no clue who the heirs are, there are a few authors like that we might never get a ebook version. She is still writing and she has a huge back list. Plus as being one of the greats in the genre. 
Awesome.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Holy smokes! There's been a Balogh dump . All of a sudden they're being released like crazy.


Since I was late discovering this author (thank you Kboards) my gift card balance may decrease at a rapid rate.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Interesting. I can't find anything about that publisher so I wonder if she put those out on her own maybe. If so good on her. They are more reasonably priced too. They don't have a look inside yet to get more info on the publishing.
> 
> Checked and they too were published originally by Signet regencies. I always wondered why it took so long to get so many of her books after all these years of kindle books out. Its not like she is a author that disappeared, or gone with no clue who the heirs are, there are a few authors like that we might never get a ebook version. She is still writing and she has a huge back list. Plus as being one of the greats in the genre.
> Awesome.


I think you may be right that she is doing it herself. She must have been able to buy back the right to her backlist, or maybe her contract with Signet finally expired. When I googled the publisher--Class ebooks Editions Ltd.--it only brought up the backlist Balogh titles. I can't find anything else they've published, or any information about the company.

Whatever....it's snowing outside, we're supposed to get up to 12" by tomorrow, and I may go on a Mary Balogh reading binge .


----------



## readingril

loonlover said:


> Since I was late discovering this author (thank you Kboards) my gift card balance may decrease at a rapid rate.


Me too! I hadn't read her until very recently, and am enjoying her backlist that I've gotten from Overdrive, buying sale titles as I come across them (call me cheap!).


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Today Amazon has 99 romances on sale for 99 cents, and among them are the first three (of four) books in Alissa Johnson's 'Providence' series. She is one of my favorite authors! If you somehow missed this series it is a great chance to pick up the first three really cheap .


----------



## Atunah

This freebie, first in series


It got a A+ review by a main reviewer on SBTB romance site. You know, smartbeeech trashy books. I can't spell it here.


----------



## Atunah

Found this on sale for $1.30

Looks interesting so I am waffling over it. Looks to be published by an international (australian) arm of MacMillan called Momentum (PanMacmillan)


----------



## Atunah

Finished this one by Alissa Johnson. Don't think I read one by her that I didn't like yet. Safe bet this author for me

Really liked the scenery in this one.

I just finished 

Which I brought up in the KU thread also. The first in a 4 book series and the first 3 are in KU and prime loan. They cost 5.99 which is a bit high for a unknown author so I was glad to use KU. I found those from a reader in the amazon forums. I really liked this. Going to read the next two in KU also. Then if I still like it all enough, I might buy the 4th. 
Its hard to find HR authors in KU as the majority is in contempo and erotic romance and billionaires. Me not likey the billionaire stuff. Unless its a Mr. Darcy with 10,000 pounds, get outta here


----------



## Meemo

loonlover said:


> Since I was late discovering this author (thank you Kboards) my gift card balance may decrease at a rapid rate.


I've been wanting to start reading Mary Balogh, but there are so. many. books.  Anyone have a suggestion as to a good place to start?? (I did try googling it but didn't find anything.)


----------



## Trophywife007

Meemo said:


> I've been wanting to start reading Mary Balogh, but there are so. many. books.  Anyone have a suggestion as to a good place to start?? (I did try googling it but didn't find anything.)


Me too... a lot of her books are available on Overdrive but I don't know where to start.


----------



## readingril

Don't start reading her the way I did... randomly. I hadn't read any Mary Balogh until recently myself. I'd start with the Simply Quartet. I'm reading the Survivor's Club series currently.


----------



## crebel

I read the first of Suzanne Enoch's older "With This Ring" series yesterday and really enjoyed it. There are a couple of period inconsistencies in it, but I loved Lucien Balfour, The Earl of Kilcairn Abbey - he does a great grovel! I'm not sure why I haven't gotten to this series before, it came out in 2009 and I bought the first one for my Kindle in 2013! I'm not usually that far behind in my TBR pile. I think it must not have gotten pulled to my Voyage when I passed my Kindle Keyboard along.



If you haven't read this one yet, it is currently on sale for $1.99 and well worth it.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I read the first of Suzanne Enoch's older "With This Ring" series yesterday and really enjoyed it. There are a couple of period inconsistencies in it, but I loved Lucien Balfour, The Earl of Kilcairn Abbey - he does a great grovel! I'm not sure why I haven't gotten to this series before, it came out in 2009 and I bought the first one for my Kindle in 2013! I'm not usually that far behind in my TBR pile. I think it must not have gotten pulled to my Voyage when I passed my Kindle Keyboard along.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't read this one yet, it is currently on sale for $1.99 and well worth it.


Just purchased it. Since I'm spending another day sitting at the arena tomorrow, I decided this sounded like something that might help keep me from being too bored.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Just purchased it. Since I'm spending another day sitting at the arena tomorrow, I decided this sounded like something that might help keep me from being too bored.


I think you will find it a good choice to avoid boredom!


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> I think you will find it a good choice to avoid boredom!


I second the recommendation!


----------



## Atunah

Meemo said:


> I've been wanting to start reading Mary Balogh, but there are so. many. books.  Anyone have a suggestion as to a good place to start?? (I did try googling it but didn't find anything.)


There are a lot of books. I love many. Maybe start with a standalone? Her is some I totally loved and they are pretty different from each other. Well, also loved as I love so much of hers. 

Apparently The Temporary wife is only in a 2fer available now. I don't think I have read the other in the set. 

Temporary wife is really good.


This one is where I had no idea how Balogh was going to get where she needed to get or deal with things. Awesome book.

And a regency set in winter Snow Angel. 
never mind, its not available in kindle format, I read this back in 2008 I believe in paper, or a darknet version. 

If you like hero's with some lace and long hair than this georgian one is really really good

I don't think that cover gives a sense of time though, looks more like a regency cover or some thing.

And the series of course are also really really good. Heartless has a second one I believe.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I think you will find it a good choice to avoid boredom!


Definitely a good choice. I did have to work some greeting people and giving directions so I couldn't spend all my time reading. Unfortunately, I will be busier tomorrow than today. Going to be hard ignoring that book sitting there. Maybe between tomorrow and Sunday, I can finish it. If I don't finish it at work, then I believe Sunday night will be spent reading instead of catching up on the housework.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> There are a lot of books. I love many. Maybe start with a standalone? Her is some I totally loved and they are pretty different from each other. Well, also loved as I love so much of hers.
> 
> Apparently The Temporary wife is only in a 2fer available now. I don't think I have read the other in the set.
> 
> Temporary wife is really good.
> 
> 
> This one is where I had no idea how Balogh was going to get where she needed to get or deal with things. Awesome book.
> 
> And a regency set in winter Snow Angel.
> never mind, its not available in kindle format, I read this back in 2008 I believe in paper, or a darknet version.
> 
> If you like hero's with some lace and long hair than this georgian one is really really good
> 
> I don't think that cover gives a sense of time though, looks more like a regency cover or some thing.
> 
> And the series of course are also really really good. Heartless has a second one I believe.


Thanks for giving me a place to start! I was vaguely aware of her but became interested when I read someone (maybe on Bookriot?) saying she'd never been able to get into reading romances until she read Mary Balogh, and that she'd inhaled a bunch of them in a short period of time. Found it - 30 in two months. So I figured I should give her a shot! 
http://bookriot.com/2014/07/24/fling-romance/


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Definitely a good choice. I did have to work some greeting people and giving directions so I couldn't spend all my time reading. Unfortunately, I will be busier tomorrow than today. Going to be hard ignoring that book sitting there. Maybe between tomorrow and Sunday, I can finish it. If I don't finish it at work, then I believe Sunday night will be spent reading instead of catching up on the housework.


Be sure to move right on to book 2. It's even better!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Be sure to move right on to book 2. It's even better!


I've still got 3 chapters in the first one I should manage to read tonight. Just bought the second one. I'll be working a trade show Wednesday and Thursday which allows lots of reading time.


----------



## crebel

I was checking my wish lists this afternoon and was very pleased to see this on sale for $3.99 for a Harper Collins book that was just released last December. I snatched it up right away.


----------



## crebel

Also found a freebie on wish list, marked down from $4.99


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, nice one crebel. Thanks. Been a bit of a drought lately with good free/sales in HR.

I have to finish my current UF and then I dig into the latest from Kerrigan Byrne. The Highwayman was a 5 from me and I know others liked it also. Did I mention that one here first? Or was it one of you. Anywho, the 2nd is out and its 


If you guys haven't the The Highlander yet, get cracking. 
Its delish. I hope The Hunter is the same. 


Oh, and look what I am on the waitlist for at one of my libraries


Still quite a wait, was amazed it showed up that fast. By the time I added I was like 35 in line already . They already added more copies so I am 8th now. Course, won't be out until May 31st 

This library has been awesome with adding stuff ahead of time. So glad I found out I could join them. Houston. Free for all Texans.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah. I have the Kleypas on my watch wish list - will probably buy it on release day, haven't pre-ordered.  I added the first Byrne to my gifting wish list, it sounds wonderful, and of course an Atunah recommendation is usually all the enabling I need!


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Ohhh, nice one crebel. Thanks. Been a bit of a drought lately with good free/sales in HR.
> 
> I have to finish my current UF and then I dig into the latest from Kerrigan Byrne. The Highwayman was a 5 from me and I know others liked it also. Did I mention that one here first? Or was it one of you. Anywho, the 2nd is out and its
> 
> 
> If you guys haven't the The Highlander yet, get cracking.
> Its delish. I hope The Hunter is the same.


I'm so happy. I won The Hunter in a contest and just got it in the mail today. Of course, I haven't read The Highwayman yet, but it's been bumped up to the top of the never-ending TBR mountain.


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Also found a freebie on wish list, marked down from $4.99


Excellent catch! I am looking forward to reading it


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

worktolive said:


> I'm so happy. I won The Hunter in a contest and just got it in the mail today. Of course, I haven't read The Highwayman yet, but it's been bumped up to the top of the never-ending TBR mountain.


The Hunter is also on the top of my TBR list. And good news! Kerrigan Byrne has another book coming out in August.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> This library has been awesome with adding stuff ahead of time. So glad I found out I could join them. Houston. Free for all Texans.


Thant's good to know, I'll have to tell my DIL in Austin about that! Were you able to get a card online or do you need to do it in person?


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Thant's good to know, I'll have to tell my DIL in Austin about that! Were you able to get a card online or do you need to do it in person?


Its all online. I think its good for 3 years. Was very simple to do. Just print out the form, scan it and I think I did a ID scan, can't recall now. Free for any Texas resident.

I also pay for the Brooklyn library, $50 a year. Also done online completely. I did that instead of Scribd basically for far less money and they have a lot of romance also.

For houston, scoll down to application by mail. 
http://houstonlibrary.org/find-it/my-link
There is a email where you bascially email the filled out form and a copy of ID. I use my scanner. Or you can also snail mail it. You'll get a card in the mail and then have access to the overdrive catalog here

http://houston.libraryreserve.com/8831271E-BFD5-4AF2-B8BE-035773BA2FF7/10/50/en/Default.htm

You can browse this link for stuff without having an account so you can see what they have.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished the prequel to Joanna Shupe's new 'Knickerbocker Club' series which is set in NY during the gilded age.



I wasn't too certain I would enjoy reading about this particular period but I think the series is going to be good! Definitely looking forward to the first volume in April. However--if you are someone who is not fond of novellas (Atunah I am looking at you) don't waste your time with this prequel. It does a good job of setting up the scene for what will follow, but is too darn short to have really developed the relationship between the hero/heroine in this story. I liked them both but didn't get to know them well enough to be totally invested in their happily ever after. Does that even make any sense? The novella was well written but felt like it was over before it had even begun. As a disclaimer I should confess that I like longer books and very few novellas actually engage me....so if you feel differently and enjoy a very quick read you should definitely give it a try. And it does give you a feel for the period, and the three other men who belong to the 'Knickerbocker Club.' The one who will be featured in the next book is the owner/editor of three newspapers. Although I love the regencies I'm intrigued and give Joanna Shupe a lot of credit for branching out and tackling a period not too many authors have written about.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Its all online. I think its good for 3 years. Was very simple to do. Just print out the form, scan it and I think I did a ID scan, can't recall now. Free for any Texas resident.
> 
> I also pay for the Brooklyn library, $50 a year. Also done online completely. I did that instead of Scribd basically for far less money and they have a lot of romance also.
> 
> For houston, scoll down to application by mail.
> http://houstonlibrary.org/find-it/my-link
> There is a email where you bascially email the filled out form and a copy of ID. I use my scanner. Or you can also snail mail it. You'll get a card in the mail and then have access to the overdrive catalog here
> 
> http://houston.libraryreserve.com/8831271E-BFD5-4AF2-B8BE-035773BA2FF7/10/50/en/Default.htm
> 
> You can browse this link for stuff without having an account so you can see what they have.


Thanks for the info, just passed it along!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> If you guys haven't the The Highlander yet, get cracking.
> Its delish. I hope The Hunter is the same.


WooHoo! Someone gifted this book to me yesterday! Moving it to the top of the pile.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> WooHoo! Someone gifted this book to me yesterday! Moving it to the top of the pile.


I am reading the followup now, The Hunter. So far so good. 

Let us know how you like it when you're done.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am reading the followup now, The Hunter. So far so good.
> 
> Let us know how you like it when you're done.


Just finished The Highwayman (told you I was moving it to the top of the pile  ) I am emotionally worn out, full redemption of a dark and damaged hero. Five stars from me. Already bought The Hunter, but I think I need something "fluffy" as my next read.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Just finished The Highwayman (told you I was moving it to the top of the pile  ) I am emotionally worn out, full redemption of a dark and damaged hero. Five stars from me. Already bought The Hunter, but I think I need something "fluffy" as my next read.


Holy crap you are fast.  I am glad you loved it. Told ya.


----------



## crebel

lol I was a lazy bum who stayed in her jammies all day and didn't do anything but read - a perfect day as far as I am concerned!


----------



## TriciaJ82

It sounds like a perfect day Crebel! I have been a bit lazy lately about posting my reading and recommendations so here we go

Like everyone else I read:



I wont rehash the plot but I loved how strong but not overly agressive the heroine was. I am looking forward to the next book in the series. It also reminded me of 3 Weeks with Lady X by Eloisa James. In both books the heroines are strong and taking care of themselves and the hero is a great match. It is one of my favorites of hers, and I in fact reread it after finishing the Bowen book.



I have a freebie recommendation. It is unfortunately not free anymore, it was part of a promo for the third book in the series. It is however, available via KU. The book is also lendable and I would be happy to loan it to someone when I am finished. I am only about halfway through but I am really enjoying what I have read so far. The heroine is a debutante but not a simpering idiot. The hero doesn't have any dead wives or other such tortured hero problems (not that I necessarily object to that stuff) that are over done. Rowena's brother has fled to the continent because he is believed to have murdered another man over a large pearl. Alric is also suspected to have killed him but Rowena is convinced he didn't do it so therefore is the best person to help clear her brother. My only complaint with the book (and it is very minor) is the title. I wish the author had stopped at A Collector's Item. When you add the second bit Rowena's After Dark Regency Romance it sounds a little like it should be on cinemax (skinemax) or something. It is misleading. Yes there are some intimate relations but no more than any other regency and less than some.



ETA: I have figured out the title stuff. It looks like all of her books have a clean version and a non clean version. Its an easy way to tell the difference


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Tricia for that KU recommend. I added it to my wish list. I have seen that book and author in the store but like you was a bit turned off by the title. Sometimes its these things, all we really have to judge a book by an unknown author. And unless a reader friend tells me they liked it, I am not likely to try.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> ETA: I have figured out the title stuff. It looks like all of her books have a clean version and a non clean version. Its an easy way to tell the difference


Is that really a thing to do now, two different versions clean or "dirty"? Ugh.


----------



## Atunah

I hate that too. I think its Lauren Royal that is putting out all her backlist in also a clean version, with a new name. It is so annoying as the titles are changed so you never know if its the same book, just massacred. Sorry, but if the OMG sex and everything can be taken out of a book this easily, it wasn't written properly in the first place. That means those scenes were tacked on. Otherwise, they would be intertwined with the story, characters and emotion. There should be no way to take that out without taking out important scenes. 

But yeah, I am seeing this as a thing for some reason.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> I hate that too. I think its Lauren Royal that is putting out all her backlist in also a clean version, with a new name. It is so annoying as the titles are changed so you never know if its the same book, just massacred. Sorry, but if the OMG sex and everything can be taken out of a book this easily, it wasn't written properly in the first place. That means those scenes were tacked on. Otherwise, they would be intertwined with the story, characters and emotion. There should be no way to take that out without taking out important scenes.


That is what frustrates me the most, not knowing which book is what. The author doesn't even have a book list on her site. I am curious about the difference though. Is it like the movie service cleanflix where they just skip that part or is there another scene in its place?


----------



## Atunah

TriciaJ82 said:


> That is what frustrates me the most, not knowing which book is what. The author doesn't even have a book list on her site. I am curious about the difference though. Is it like the movie service cleanflix where they just skip that part or is there another scene in its place?


I read one review on another book of that author and they read the "clean" version and they said it read like she just cut out the scenes and then didn't clean up the transitions in the writing. Like stuff missing and I guess clunky at that point.

What happened to writing a story the way a story needs to be written. You can't just yank out stuff, what the heck is that. Its like watching "Inbetweeners" on BBC america and every other word is bleeped.

I am not fond sometimes of these "clean" seekers. Mostly it is when they speak out in reviews and call any kind of hint of sensuality dirty, and porn and all that stuff. Its one thing to have a preference, its another to disparage anyone else that has a different one. Heck, I have seen such comments in Mary Balogh's reviews before believe it or not. I mean, come on. 

I wonder if that author got some comments like that? But when I look at the publication dates on goodreads, its like she put the PC version out before the normal version. Of the book I looked up that is. So its like it was a plan from the get go. At least call it the same name and put the word "neutered" or "mutilated" in parenthesis.

Lauren Royal is doing the same thing. She is releasing cleansed copies of her back list titles she just in the recent years published again and she is giving them new names. Calling them sweet and clean romances PG. Unless you read the description, you don't know what the book was. She has been putting them on free one after the other and I almost posted them here, then I noticed they were the same books already out, just different names.

Like our reading piles aren't already big and confusing as it is. We need 2 titles per books now. Ugh.


----------



## worktolive

Currently FREE, Prince of Hearts by Margaret Foxe. This book has got steampunk elements and is set in Victorian England, but the author also writes straight historicals under the name of Maggie Fenton (The Duke's Holiday and Virtuous Scoundrel).

I got this under a Prime loan and enjoyed it but didn't like it as much as I liked her straight historicals. I thought the world building was a bit thin, but hey, for this price, it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I am reading the followup now, The Hunter. So far so good.
> 
> Let us know how you like it when you're done.


Even though The Highwayman was five stars for me it was so dark that I've found myself hesitating to start The Hunter. I've seen a few reviews that said it contained some very graphic violence---torture and murder stuff. That kind of thing gives me serious nightmares so I've been waffling on whether to read it or not. Can someone who's finished it please give it a violence rating Is there a lot of gory stuff or is it just in a few places that could easily be skipped? Wimpy minds need to know


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Even though The Highwayman was five stars for me it was so dark that I've found myself hesitating to start The Hunter. I've seen a few reviews that said it contained some very graphic violence---torture and murder stuff. That kind of thing gives me serious nightmares so I've been waffling on whether to read it or not. Can someone who's finished it please give it a violence rating Is there a lot of gory stuff or is it just in a few places that could easily be skipped? Wimpy minds need to know


I haven't finished yet, getting distracted with building plumbing stuff and other thingies. Its often hard for me to quantify violence in books. I can handle quite a bit and don't mind going dark here and there. I don't mind it as much in romance I have to say as at least there we know we are going towards a positive type ending. There is hope so to speak.

The Hunter starts out with some brutal violence. To me its more of a emotional felt violence, rather than detailed descriptive, although its still quite, um. Bloody? Now its right at the start of the book so the sample should have that. Its needed to set up the hero. This hero is really something else and wont be for everyone. He is a cold blooded assassin as was hinted in The Highwayman. I get a bit of a wiff of Anne Stuart really bad bad heroes with that same adventure and grime of life.

So if you can read the sample, you should be ok. He is after all hired to kill the heroine and he does try, kind of. So like I said, different hero. These books really do push the limits a bit. I like that. This hero I think is even darker than the one in The Highwayman. But for me it means that there will be a payoff so much better. At least I hope so. Still reading.

Just like the first one though, the being in the book and the alleys and such is so vivid. Just feels like you are there sometimes.

I have read much worse violence in romance, but we are all different. It is there in this book though.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Even though The Highwayman was five stars for me it was so dark that I've found myself hesitating to start The Hunter. I've seen a few reviews that said it contained some very graphic violence---torture and murder stuff. That kind of thing gives me serious nightmares so I've been waffling on whether to read it or not. Can someone who's finished it please give it a violence rating Is there a lot of gory stuff or is it just in a few places that could easily be skipped? Wimpy minds need to know


I felt the same way after I read The Highwayman, Wisteria. Absolutely a 5-star book, but emotionally draining to get to their HEA. I felt I needed something lighter before delving into The Hunter. So I have read the Farthingale series by Meara Platt starting with Book 1, My Fair Lily.



Fun series, also 5-star reads for me, but in a totally different way. Smart heroines, never-going-to-get-married Heroes because they came from unloving families and don't think they deserve to be loved. Definitely some romantic comedy in them, they remind me of the Kelly Bowen books.

I think I'm ready now to start The Hunter...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I felt the same way after I read The Highwayman, Wisteria. Absolutely a 5-star book, but emotionally draining to get to their HEA. I felt I needed something lighter before delving into The Hunter. So I have read the Farthingale series by Meara Platt starting with Book 1, My Fair Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun series, also 5-star reads for me, but in a totally different way. Smart heroines, never-going-to-get-married Heroes because they came from unloving families and don't think they deserve to be loved. Definitely some romantic comedy in them, they remind me of the Kelly Bowen books.
> 
> I think I'm ready now to start The Hunter...


Crebel, thank you so much! I've never tried this author but if she's a 5-star read for you I'm going to tackle the first one


----------



## Atunah

And the enablers strike again. I put it on my next to list also.  

I might need it after The Hunter.


----------



## crebel

The pressure! Hope you like My Fair Lily as well as I did.

Just a reminder that the latest "buns" cover book will be released on the 29th...


----------



## crebel

Atunah and I had a long talk in chat last night about the Farthingale series by Meara Platt that I recommended on the last page.

I mentioned to her that after reading My Fair Lily (Lily and Ewan's story - listed as Book 1) and then The Duke I am Going to Marry (Daffodil, Lily's twin and Ian - listed as Book 2), both books talk much about their other 3 older sisters and their happy marriages which all started as a result of the "curse" of meeting on Chipping Way.  I was asking why the series didn't start with those romances.

Come to find out, Book 3 is Daisy and Gabriel's story (Rules for Reforming A Rake), Book 4 is Laurel and Graelem's story (A Midsummer's Kiss), and Book 5 (yet to be released) is the oldest and first married sister Rose's story).  They have/are being released in reverse chronological order!! Yuck.

Does anyone recognize these couple names?  The last 3 sound familiar to me and I'm wondering if these were released as trad-pubbed under a different author name and titles.  Why in the world would they be written/released in reverse order?  Atunah and I both tried to use our Google-fu and did not come up with any answers.  A few reviewers of Book 3 have complained about it being a "prequel" story.

Books 3 and 4 are available, but not linked as part of the series even though "Farthingale Series" is listed on the title.  I apologize to those who shudder at reading out of order for recommending what is listed as Book 1 even though in normal circumstances it would be Book 4.  I still loved both stories I have read, but now I need to wait until Book 5 is released to read 5, 4, 3 to make it right in my OCD brain!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Atunah and I had a long talk in chat last night about the Farthingale series by Meara Platt that I recommended on the last page.
> 
> I mentioned to her that after reading My Fair Lily (Lily and Ewan's story - listed as Book 1) and then The Duke I am Going to Marry (Daffodil, Lily's twin and Ian - listed as Book 2), both books talk much about their other 3 older sisters and their happy marriages which all started as a result of the "curse" of meeting on Chipping Way. I was asking why the series didn't start with those romances.
> 
> Come to find out, Book 3 is Daisy and Gabriel's story (Rules for Reforming A Rake), Book 4 is Laurel and Graelem's story (A Midsummer's Kiss), and Book 5 (yet to be released) is the oldest and first married sister Rose's story). They have/are being released in reverse chronological order!! Yuck.
> 
> Does anyone recognize these couple names? The last 3 sound familiar to me and I'm wondering if these were released as trad-pubbed under a different author name and titles. Why in the world would they be written/released in reverse order? Atunah and I both tried to use our Google-fu and did not come up with any answers. A few reviewers of Book 3 have complained about it being a "prequel" story.
> 
> Books 3 and 4 are available, but not linked as part of the series even though "Farthingale Series" is listed on the title. I apologize to those who shudder at reading out of order for recommending what is listed as Book 1 even though in normal circumstances it would be Book 4. I still loved both stories I have read, but now I need to wait until Book 5 is released to read 5, 4, 3 to make it right in my OCD brain!


Oh no! Now I have five books to look forward to instead of just two! The horror  Seriously....you guys are dangerous to my budget, but I love it when I have some good books to look forward to. It sort of makes you wonder if the publisher even read these books, otherwise they might have published them in the correct order. I just checked on Goodreads and there they all are listed as part of the same series, but My Fair Lily is still listed as the first one. Maybe the author just wrote them in a crazy order?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh no! Now I have five books to look forward to instead of just two! The horror  Seriously....you guys are dangerous to my budget, but I love it when I have some good books to look forward to. It sort of makes you wonder if the publisher even read these books, otherwise they might have published them in the correct order. I just checked on Goodreads and there they all are listed as part of the same series, but My Fair Lily is still listed as the first one. Maybe the author just wrote them in a crazy order?


Amazon has all four books linked as a series now. Did you tip them off? That was pretty quick action!


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Amazon has all four books linked as a series now. Did you tip them off? That was pretty quick action!


I so glad the fact it is a 5-book series makes you happy! Reading out of order (in this case, chronologically) still makes me twitchy.

I'm still not seeing them linked on Amazon by anything but the series name. If I click on My Fair Lily, it shows "The Farthingale Series (2 books)", and if I click on the series it says I have all books in the 2-book series in my account. Books 3 and 4 don't show as part of the series except on the author page where Farthingale is included in the title. Maybe a difference in browsers or something.


----------



## Atunah

Freebie
First in a series. Trad. Regency first published in 1992 with harlequin regency


This Barbara Samuel is suppose to be really good. I have owned it for quite some time but not read it yet. 
99 cents


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Freebie
> First in a series. Trad. Regency first published in 1992 with harlequin regency
> 
> 
> This Barbara Samuel is suppose to be really good. I have owned it for quite some time but not read it yet.
> 99 cents


I see that I read Bed of Spices in 2011 & gave it 5 stars and a favorite tag, but don't remember much about it?!  I may have to reread that one!


----------



## Atunah

Do you normally remember books from 2011?  

I bought that book in 2011, along with others from this author. Days of the sales. One of these says I'll get to them. Sigh.


----------



## readingril

I own both of those and have not read a word.

Sometimes I can't remember what I read a week ago!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Do you normally remember books from 2011?


Actually, I have trouble remembering what I read last week too! Guess I thought I should at least remember something about it since I tagged it as a favorite... oh well guess not.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Do you normally remember books from 2011?





readingril said:


> Sometimes I can't remember what I read a week ago!





cagnes said:


> Actually, I have trouble remembering what I read last week too!


I plead the fifth! LOL


----------



## crebel

I ran across this first-in-series freebie today. I bought it in 2012 and it did not have this cover which I thought might deserve honorable mention in our buns gallery...



Unfortunately I have lost my journal of all books read from 2010-2015 so I can't tell you how I rated the series, but I went on to buy all of them so must have thought they were good.


----------



## crebel

*gulp* No posts in the HR thread in over a week!  I hope that means everyone has been busy reading and will soon have time to come along with their latest recommendations/enabling!

Did anyone else get the HR Deal of the Day from Amazon this morning? It sounds like a light-hearted read. Isn't Sally Mackenzie the author who does the HR fairy-tale rewrites and includes humor?


----------



## Guest

Yes!! I love historical romances!!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> *gulp* No posts in the HR thread in over a week!  I hope that means everyone has been busy reading and will soon have time to come along with their latest recommendations/enabling!
> 
> Did anyone else get the HR Deal of the Day from Amazon this morning? It sounds like a light-hearted read. Isn't Sally Mackenzie the author who does the HR fairy-tale rewrites and includes humor?


I have a library loan backup and I am struggling with the historical mystery by Deanna Raybourn still. I am determined to see it to the end.  
Then I have a a mystery, a historical mystery and a urban fantasy to read before they run out. I think I might turn off wifi and read a HR in between. That is too many books without one.

I had to look up Sally MacKenzie, I read The Naked Duke, which was an older one by her. She has some humorous titles. So I expect they are on the lighter side. I do remember the Naked Duke having humor.

Let us know how you like it, she has so many different series.


----------



## readingril

I just finished Loretta Chase's Dukes Prefer Blondes, which was slow going initially, but the witty interaction between the H & the h had me laughing as the book went on. Now starting The Highwayman by Kerrigan Byrne. I wish I kept track of why I decided to get these Overdrive books... the source of the recommendation or review. Too much effort.   

No current expiry books, but hopefully I'll have a lot of reading time in Florida as the following week has four books expiring!


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> I just finished Loretta Chase's Dukes Prefer Blondes, which was slow going initially, but the witty interaction between the H & the h had me laughing as the book went on. Now starting The Highwayman by Kerrigan Byrne. I wish I kept track of why I decided to get these Overdrive books... the source of the recommendation or review. Too much effort.
> 
> No current expiry books, but hopefully I'll have a lot of reading time in Florida as the following week has four books expiring!


Lots of discussion on the Loretta Chase Dressmaker series on page 166, and Atunah enabled all of us for The Highwayman on page 171. So your source may have been right here on this thread!

edited to remove errant apostrophe


----------



## readingril

You're probably right, crebel! I scan several romance sites/blogs through RSS feeds, and if a book looks interesting a lot of times I go directly to one or two Overdrive libraries to see if the book is either borrowable or recommendable. Then when it comes available, I can never remember where I originally saw the review or recommendation to read it!


----------



## TriciaJ82

I have a kindle with SO and there was an ad for this book today:



It is the first in the series and the second book is due out 04/26. I would assume that is why it is on sale for 1.99. It looks good so I purchased it


----------



## Atunah

TriciaJ82 said:


> I have a kindle with SO and there was an ad for this book today:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first in the series and the second book is due out 04/26. I would assume that is why it is on sale for 1.99. It looks good so I purchased it


I read it and I really liked it. 
Its a spinoff the Scoundrels of St. James. Its about the children of the couples from that former series. I thin the Gentleman series is also connected somehow.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> I have a kindle with SO and there was an ad for this book today:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first in the series and the second book is due out 04/26. I would assume that is why it is on sale for 1.99. It looks good so I purchased it


Great sale! I paid $6.99 for it in October of last year. I enjoyed it.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> I read it and I really liked it.
> Its a spinoff the Scoundrels of St. James. Its about the children of the couples from that former series. I thin the Gentleman series is also connected somehow.


Good to know! I realized I own the first of the trilogy (St James) but I will have to go back and read/reread the other two titles.



crebel said:


> Great sale! I paid $6.99 for it in October of last year. I enjoyed it.


I love a good deal! 

I also happened to be on Eloisa James fb page earlier and saw that she recommended a series:



and



Neither titles are available yet but are up for preorder with a cost of 4.99. The print price is 7.99 Normally I am skeptical of recommendations from authors because I am very cynical. I always wonder what is in it for them? That being said they both look like fun reads, not to mention the price is good for a first time author.


----------



## Meemo

I've been listening to Mary Balogh - I'd asked here where to start and mentioned I'd read a post on BookRiot about a reader who'd gotten hooked on romances when she tried her. I accidentally (or perhaps subconsciously) ended up starting where she did (The Arrangement, book 2 of Survivor's Club) and now I'm listening to #1, The Proposal. The entire series is available in audio through my local library on One-Click Digital. That's a new-to-my-library service - I've used it from the Philly library but oddly my little local library has a much bigger selection of books available as eBooks and audiobooks. Only issue for me is the One-Click app doesn't have an option for speeding up the narration a bit - and now I have yet another long wishlist!


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> I also happened to be on Eloisa James fb page earlier and saw that she recommended a series:
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Neither titles are available yet but are up for preorder with a cost of 4.99. The print price is 7.99 Normally I am skeptical of recommendations from authors because I am very cynical. I always wonder what is in it for them? That being said they both look like fun reads, not to mention the price is good for a first time author.


Wow, you saw the recommendation on an Eloisa James FB page and then the two Editorial Reviews for How the Duke Was Won are from Sarah MacLean and Kerrelyn Sparks! Harper Collins is apparently pulling out the big guns for this debut. Good enough for me to add them to my watch list. Thanks, Tricia.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I was out of town last week for business but managed to read Eloisa James latest book between meetings.



It was a four star read for me. I took away a few points because the heroine's naivety in the beginning of the book was almost unbelievable--it seemed like borderline stupidity and made me so impatient with her that I didn't find her altogether likable. However in the second half of the book she did redeem herself and I was charmed in spite of myself and enjoyed the HEA. Hero was a hunk and just an all around great guy but very gun shy of any kind of emotional involvement. It is a good read and I'd recommend it to all of the James fans out there. Not my favorite of hers though.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just checked Amazon to see if Courtney Milan's new book has been released yet (it hasn't) and noticed that the boxed set for her 'Brothers Sinister' series--which includes four books and three novellas--is only 9.99. That seems like a great deal for someone who hasn't started the series yet. Also a few miscellaneous titles (like 'The Duchess War') are currently free if you are missing any in the series you may want to check. Haven't seen any notice of a sale so I don't know how long these prices will last.


----------



## S P Oldham

I have written an historical romance, 'The Mill Owner's Son' on Kindle (as Lillian White.) Is it acceptable to post a link to it here, I don't want to break any rules or upset anyone.

_sorry, no . . . self-promotion is allowed ONLY in the Book Bazaar -- Ann_


----------



## TriciaJ82

Freebie:



First in a series, 298 pages and averages 4.5 stars. Its also written by a known author


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wow it has been quiet around here. I presume we're all off reading like crazy. I am in the middle of this one:



She has always been an auto-buy author for me but her last 3 or 4 have been hit or miss disappointments. I'm happy to say I'm really enjoying this one! Love the characters, love the way they one-up each other conversationally. This is vintage Julia Quinn


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Wow it has been quiet around here. I presume we're all off reading like crazy. I am in the middle of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been an auto-buy author for me but her last 3 or 4 have been hit or miss disappointments. I'm happy to say I'm really enjoying this one! Love the characters, love the way they one-up each other conversationally. This is vintage Julia Quinn


Oh I am so glad to hear this about the new Quinn. I am still waiting for it to show up on my libraries, but I am glad to hear its a good one.

I been in a bit of a reading slump and I think I finally figured out why. I been having these books come available at the library, some new releases and the pressure to read them before the time runs out. Problem is that they were other genres like urban fantasy, mystery and such. I tried a time travel and could not get into that one either. Frustrating. 
I mean look at my reading bar, there is only one HR in the whole visible thing. That is sad. I don't count time travel as HR.

So yesterday I put all my library waitlist on suspension, especially if they were not HR. Then I went in my books and grabbed a gift and started reading this morning and its like I've come home. I think I had a lack of HR reading time and I need to go back to it. Not that I planned it this way, just how library loans have come up and new releases of some series I try to keep up with. No more.

So I started this one and I am loving it already.



This is what I meant to be reading. Just as simple as that.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Oh I am so glad to hear this about the new Quinn. I am still waiting for it to show up on my libraries, but I am glad to hear its a good one.
> 
> I been in a bit of a reading slump and I think I finally figured out why. I been having these books come available at the library, some new releases and the pressure to read them before the time runs out. Problem is that they were other genres like urban fantasy, mystery and such. I tried a time travel and could not get into that one either. Frustrating.
> I mean look at my reading bar, there is only one HR in the whole visible thing. That is sad. I don't count time travel as HR.
> 
> So yesterday I put all my library waitlist on suspension, especially if they were not HR. Then I went in my books and grabbed a gift and started reading this morning and its like I've come home. I think I had a lack of HR reading time and I need to go back to it. Not that I planned it this way, just how library loans have come up and new releases of some series I try to keep up with. No more.
> 
> So I started this one and I am loving it already.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I meant to be reading. Just as simple as that.


I really enjoyed that one by Bradley also! The sequel (about his brother and her sister) comes out in August and is on my TBR list.


----------



## crebel

I've had more mysteries and thrillers in my recent reading list, but I just finished this first book in the "Wicked Quills" series by Eva Leigh who is new to me.



I really enjoyed it and will move right on to Book 2. I'm not sure where I got the recommendation, probably in this thread somewhere so now I'm passing it on again! It does have some steamy scenes in it as a warning for those who are looking for more tame romance. Really great heroine who is not a member of the ton, but is owner, article writer, and editor of a "tabloid" paper. There was one very entertaining scene where the h and the H were trying to out-limerick each other. A little mystery/suspense that gets them together and a satisfying, but realistic ending for the person they are trying to locate which I hope sets up a future book with that person's HEA.


----------



## Atunah

I read both of the Eva Leigh ones.   I liked the first a bit more than the second, but liked both.


----------



## readingril

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Even though The Highwayman was five stars for me it was so dark that I've found myself hesitating to start The Hunter. I've seen a few reviews that said it contained some very graphic violence---torture and murder stuff. That kind of thing gives me serious nightmares so I've been waffling on whether to read it or not. Can someone who's finished it please give it a violence rating Is there a lot of gory stuff or is it just in a few places that could easily be skipped? Wimpy minds need to know


While abuse isn't a trigger for me, I just couldn't get past the first chapter of The Hunter. What happened in the prologue managed to cause enough of a distraction for me that I couldn't focus on the first chapter.

Ah well... already have too many books on my TBR list to last a lifetime!


----------



## Atunah

The Hunter is a bit rough, I still loved it, but it is brutal at times. More so than the first I think.

I have a freebie. 2nd in a series and formerly published by Berkley in 2010


And some good sales

$1.99
Lorraine Heath - First in Havisham series
I read and loved it


$1.99
Julie Anne Long - #10 in Pennyroyal series


----------



## Atunah

Just saw that Mary Balogh is starting a new series with 


Won't be out til November 1st 
I like the blurb though, sounds interesting.

I almost had a OCD attack when I tried to read a Katharine Ashe book. I started to read the 2nd in the Falcon Club when I felt like I was missing something, or something was familiar. I had read the first in that series and I checked at it wasn't in there. So I dug deeper and found out that the 2nd in the falcon club book is a continuing of a story from the Rogues of the Sea series. Arggggggggggg. And another series of her is a follow up to the falcon club series. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

So I had to stop reading that book and now I have to start back at the beginning. I read the first already in the Rogues of the Sea series and I don't know if I read that before I read the first in the Falcon series, but if I think to much about it I'll get hives. 

So for those that care, read series in order of this:
1 Rogues of the Sea series
2 Falcon Club series
3. Devil's Duke series, which is the newest I believe.

There is a trilogy called The Prince Catchers which does not seem to be related to the other 3 as far as I can tell. That was writting around the Falcon series.

My head spins now. 

Thankfully I actually own the 2nd in the Rogues series already that I have to read next. I need to block the 10% I read of the Falcon book now because the Rogues series is about the sister of the heroine in the Falcon series. Now I confused myself. 

I need a Schnapps


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Just saw that Mary Balogh is starting a new series with
> 
> 
> Won't be out til November 1st
> I like the blurb though, sounds interesting.
> 
> I almost had a OCD attack when I tried to read a Katharine Ashe book. I started to read the 2nd in the Falcon Club when I felt like I was missing something, or something was familiar. I had read the first in that series and I checked at it wasn't in there. So I dug deeper and found out that the 2nd in the falcon club book is a continuing of a story from the Rogues of the Sea series. Arggggggggggg. And another series of her is a follow up to the falcon club series. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.
> 
> So I had to stop reading that book and now I have to start back at the beginning. I read the first already in the Rogues of the Sea series and I don't know if I read that before I read the first in the Falcon series, but if I think to much about it I'll get hives.
> 
> So for those that care, read series in order of this:
> 1 Rogues of the Sea series
> 2 Falcon Club series
> 3. Devil's Duke series, which is the newest I believe.
> 
> There is a trilogy called The Prince Catchers which does not seem to be related to the other 3 as far as I can tell. That was writting around the Falcon series.
> 
> My head spins now.
> 
> Thankfully I actually own the 2nd in the Rogues series already that I have to read next. I need to block the 10% I read of the Falcon book now because the Rogues series is about the sister of the heroine in the Falcon series. Now I confused myself.
> 
> I need a Schnapps


*passes Schnapps to Atunah* Now quit making my head hurt!


----------



## Atunah

I think I have recovered from my OCD attack. By putting it all aside for now. 

So finally I am reading a HR again. Was reading a couple of UF, great ones though so its all good.

I just started this one


So far I am really liking it. It has a theme I like. 1895 and lots of the titled have to marry rich upstarts so to speak. Here the set up from the first chapter is heroine being groomed by parents to marry a title and they don't care about her happiness. Hero is being pawned off by his father the duke as he lost a card came to the upstart father. Hero early is happily digging up coins in Italy. 
So he will hate her, she will be sad and I love those stories where they have to slowly get to happiness. Slow burn. I like marriage of convenience if its done right. Usually guarantees a non insta love romance. 

And they often have great grovels.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> So finally I am reading a HR again. Was reading a couple of UF, great ones though so its all good.
> 
> I just started this one


I heard that book was good and I love the arranged marriage trope. I picked it up a month or so ago when Harlequin was doing those insta-freebies. I'll be curious to see if you liked it.


----------



## Atunah

I finished A Duchess in name and it came out to a 3 star, or maybe 3.5 star for me. There were some things in it I liked and some stuff I didn't. Overall it was enjoyable, just not quite a 4 star for me. It also seemed like a story I read so many times before, down the the groveling when heroine gets sick towards the end. You know, cue fever and hero finds his love. Has some misunderstandings and implied continued sexual contact after marriage with a mistress he had before he was forced to marry the heroine. No details. Doesn't bother me, might bother others. 

Sex scenes I found just a bit to drawn out and for a while it went on pages and pages. Not graphic type, more sensual, just looooooooooooooooong  . At times very sweet, at times I wanted more talking, less seducing. It would still be on the warm level for my grading as its more sensual then graphic. 

Anywho, there is that.


----------



## cagnes

I'm currently reading  & really liking it so far. It's been awhile since I've read something by Mary Jo Putney. Just noticed that I need to get back to her Lost Lords series... I see that I've haven't read the last two.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I finished A Duchess in name and it came out to a 3 star, or maybe 3.5 star for me. There were some things in it I liked and some stuff I didn't. It also seemed like a story I read so many times before, down the the groveling when heroine gets sick towards the end.


I didn't even finish it, and yes, I had the feeling I'd read the same kind of thing too often before. Also just plain didn't like the hero.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I didn't even finish it, and yes, I had the feeling I'd read the same kind of thing too often before. Also just plain didn't like the hero.


He was a bit of a clodhead, wasn't he. But I also didn't like the overall misunderstanding trope that goes on to long. If they had just talked, once, but oh well. 3 star is what I settled on. There were some really sweet emotional moments in the latter half, but that didn't bring it up to a 4. I actually did some skimming to at that stage, some of the scenes just went on to long, without anything happening.

But yeah, its a familiar story line and didn't really add enough interesting "new" for me.

I might or might not read another one in that series. I assume it will be about the other 2 girls from the Grantham finishing school we met early in the book. But it was just too average for me. Too many other more interesting HR out there.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> I'm currently reading  & really liking it so far. It's been awhile since I've read something by Mary Jo Putney. Just noticed that I need to get back to her Lost Lords series... I see that I've haven't read the last two.


The Lost Lords may be one of my all time favorite series! At least books 1-4, all 5-stars, then book 5 went to 4-stars for me. Books 6 & 7 are good and I think you want to read them to get the final HEAs (, but I rated them both 3-stars. They are a different 'mood' than the other 5 books, IMO, and veer off into a little preachy even. In my notes I wrote "Christian with steam..." LOL but Kirkland's story really surprised me and it was good to learn what made him into the man he is in the first 5 books.



Atunah said:


> He was a bit of a clodhead, wasn't he. *But I also didn't like the overall misunderstanding trope that goes on to long*. If they had just talked, once, but oh well. 3 star is what I settled on. There were some really sweet emotional moments in the latter half, but that didn't bring it up to a 4. I actually did some skimming to at that stage, some of the scenes just went on to long, without anything happening.
> 
> But yeah, its a familiar story line and didn't really add enough interesting "new" for me.
> 
> I might or might not read another one in that series. I assume it will be about the other 2 girls from the Grantham finishing school we met early in the book. But it was just too average for me. Too many other more interesting HR out there.


I agree 100%, the misunderstanding trope that is almost the entire story is starting to really irritate me. A few days ago I finished All The Ways to Ruin a Rogue by Shana Galen and gave it 3-stars for the same reason. It was okay, they _finally_ got their happy ever after, but I thought it was ridiculous that they despised/loved each other the whole book over a childhood incident. It doesn't incline me to continue on to Book 3 in the series.


----------



## crebel

Finished Book 2 of Madeline Hunter's Wicked trilogy last night. A 5-star read for me! The first two books have been the trope where either the H or h is not a member of the aristocracy, but completely plausible how they get together. The final book is not due out until the end of May  (wish I had waited to start until it was complete!)



Strong women in these books that don't put up with any guff from the men. There are pretty descriptive, steamy scenes if you prefer to avoid them.

Then when I opened my Kindle today to download a cozy mystery I bought this morning, the latest Lorraine Heath also showed up which I apparently forgot I had pre-ordered! WooHoo! This is Book 2 of the Hellions of Havisham series following Falling Into Bed With A Duke. It sounds like a pretty emotional story that advance readers loved.


----------



## Atunah

Haven't read a Hunter in a long time. I remember really liking that author. I think what I read was medieval if I am not mistaken. Going to check those out.


----------



## crebel

Another HR released today by Harper Collins and still at the pre-order price of $4.99. New author Lenora Bell. The blurb sounds good and there are terrific early reviews. *mumble* It's been added to my TBR pile *mumble*


----------



## Atunah

I am always up for a new author. When we found Joanna Shupe and Kelly Bowen it was a good find there. One never knows. With so many authors doing contempo now and some jumping ship from HR to CR.  

huh, not available at either of my 3 libraries. Avon is usually pretty good at that. Maybe because its so new. I'll put it on a wishlist for now.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> Another HR released today by Harper Collins and still at the pre-order price of $4.99. New author Lenora Bell. The blurb sounds good and there are terrific early reviews. *mumble* It's been added to my TBR pile *mumble*


I'll bite. I'm always on the lookout for a good new author.....my regular standbys are not writing more books fast enough


----------



## Atunah

Reading some of the reviews of goodreads friends, the Lenora Bell might have some delish cray cray in it.  

It says that there is fun and some over the top stuff. 

And every time I think of cray cray, I keep going back to the Celeste Bradley I read and kept a reading log in this thread couple of years back. It was so awesomely over the top I had a ball. Some of you might remember that.  
Where the snakes have no ears... My subtitle for that particular book.  

As soon as they have it at my libraries, I'll check it out.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I'll bite. I'm always on the lookout for a good new author.....my regular standbys are not writing more books fast enough


*checks off box for daily enabling goal*


----------



## worktolive

There were two reviews of historicals that sounded really good on SBTB today:

Mad About the Marquess by Elizabeth Essex



and Temptations of a Wallflower by Eva Leigh



The first one doesn't appeal to me because I'm not into the highwayman (or in this case highwaywoman) trope, but the second one features a vicar beta hero which is like catnip to me so I'm definitely going to be reading that at some point.


----------



## worktolive

By the way, be careful using the Link-maker. There's a man in the middle attack going on with that link. When I tried to use the bookmark I had made for the Linkmaker (which I've used many times in the past), I kept getting hijacked and redirected to a malicious website. My tech savvy hubs informs me that now I need to wipe all of my cookies, otherwise this will keep on happening. 

I'm not sure if the problem was only with my bookmark or if it will also happen if you use the Link on the post reply page, but if you do get redirected to a non K-boards site when using the Link-maker, close the window, then wipe your cookies and delete your bookmark if you have one.


----------



## Atunah

Is that something to inform admins on KB about?

I know I had issues with someones link in the what the last thing you bought on Amazon. Sometimes it went to the amazon link that was posted, other times it went to a ebay listing of the same item. I haven't had it happen since.

make sure when you wipe cookies to also check the flash cookies. In case you don't know, this adobe link here shows you exactly which flash cookies are on your machine right now in that window. You don't have to delete though, just check whats there. Like yahoo puts those there also so I usually just delete those from news sites or unknown stuff.

https://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html

Its funny about the Essex title you saw on SBTB as I saw the same review. But instead of that series, I am going to start the other one where someone in comment said the first was their favorite book or some thing. Almost a Scandal I think the title of the first is. Its got ships. I love me them ships.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

worktolive said:


> By the way, be careful using the Link-maker. There's a man in the middle attack going on with that link. When I tried to use the bookmark I had made for the Linkmaker (which I've used many times in the past), I kept getting hijacked and redirected to a malicious website. My tech savvy hubs informs me that now I need to wipe all of my cookies, otherwise this will keep on happening.
> 
> I'm not sure if the problem was only with my bookmark or if it will also happen if you use the Link on the post reply page, but if you do get redirected to a non K-boards site when using the Link-maker, close the window, then wipe your cookies and delete your bookmark if you have one.


I suspect it's an issue with your bookmark/browser/system -- but we'll have our tech guy look into it.

The link maker is readily available via the board, in multiple places, and I've never had a problem with it. Never bothered to make a separate bookmark because I'm generally on kboards when I want it anyway.


----------



## worktolive

Ann in Arlington said:


> I suspect it's an issue with your bookmark/browser/system -- but we'll have our tech guy look into it.
> 
> The link maker is readily available via the board, in multiple places, and I've never had a problem with it. Never bothered to make a separate bookmark because I'm generally on kboards when I want it anyway.


I'm sure you are correct and it was a bookmark problem. I've deleted it, wiped my cookies, and will use the link on the reply page from now on.


----------



## Atunah

Anyone that doesn't have this one yet, get it. Its free right now. It was a 5 star read for me for its richness of time and place



Its also in KU for those that miss the free offer. I have to say I really am loving this authors new covers. When I bought those books, this and others by her 5 years back, they had pretty amateur covers. But they were previously released and its a great author.

I am currently reading


The third in the MacIain series and I am really loving this one. It has a dual place as some is in scotland, some is in South Carolina just after the emancipation was signed. I wish Ranney would write some stuff set in the civil war, or right after as she is just so good in setting a tone and mood of place. 
I didn't love the first in the series as I did the 2nd and so far the 3rd, but I recommend this series


----------



## Atunah

So finished the Ranney and I loved it.

Now I am reading this one and I already love it. Its, different. Something tells me this is going to be really good. Only 23 pages in so far and already can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> So finished the Ranney and I loved it.
> 
> Now I am reading this one and I already love it. Its, different. Something tells me this is going to be really good. Only 23 pages in so far and already can't wait to read the rest.


That looks good. Let us know how the rest of the book was. There's always room on the towering TBR mountain of doom for one more book......


----------



## worktolive

Dearest Rogue by Elizabeth Hoyt, Book #8 in her Maiden Lane series, is on sale for $0.99. At one time or another, all of the books in this series tend to go on sale so even though this is out of order, it's worth picking up at that price if you are interested in reading the series. I really like Elizabeth's writing style and she writes in the Georgian period, so her books are a bit different than the usual Regency.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Another HR released today by Harper Collins and still at the pre-order price of $4.99. New author Lenora Bell. The blurb sounds good and there are terrific early reviews. *mumble* It's been added to my TBR pile *mumble*


Quoting myself here... I moved this book to the top of the pile and read it Friday. It was pretty good. I rated it 4-stars on my Kindle, but would have said 3.5 if that were an option. I thought the premise was a farce, but there were some very funny moments and I really liked both the H and h. Some very descriptive steamy scenes with one that veered off into "punishment" that really didn't have much to do with the story.

So, I liked it not loved it, will probably read the next in series when it comes out, but Ms. Bell hasn't been added to my auto-buy list.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Loved it! This is the first full novel in her series set in the Gilded Age....heroine's dream is to be a stock broker and help widows and prostitutes earn a nest egg through investments. Hero is a steel tycoon who clawed his way to success the hard way. Great story.


----------



## Atunah

Does one have to read the previous short one in that series? I just don't like reading short stories or novellas, but I also don't want to miss anything. So I usually just don't read a series if a short starts it. Its like no win for me. I am OCD about order and I don't like shorts. 

But I like this author of course.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Does one have to read the previous short one in that series? I just don't like reading short stories or novellas, but I also don't want to miss anything. So I usually just don't read a series if a short starts it. Its like no win for me. I am OCD about order and I don't like shorts.
> 
> But I like this author of course.


Nope, reading that novella isn't necessary at all. The main characters in the novella are barely mentioned in this one. I think she wrote it mainly to whet readers interest in that time period.


----------



## worktolive

Virtuous Scoundrel by Maggie Fenton is on sale for $0.99. This is the second book in the series and is more series and not as funny as the first book, The Duke's Holiday, but still a good read. The Duke's Holiday is also on sale if you haven't already read it.


----------



## Atunah

Great find worktolive. 

I finished 


And I really liked it a lot. Different and I loved all the characters. A touch of gothic and lots of slow burn. No insta anything here. Hero is in his late 30's and has a brood of children. Grown up ones mostly that is.

I will be reading the rest of the series. Total of 3 out I believe. About the children of the hero "True" from the first.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> Virtuous Scoundrel by Maggie Fenton is on sale for $0.99. This is the second book in the series and is more series and not as funny as the first book, The Duke's Holiday, but still a good read. The Duke's Holiday is also on sale if you haven't already read it.


Thanks! Just a heads up on The Duke's Holiday, it is a revised edition under a new ASIN#, so make sure you don't already have it in your archives before purchasing.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This may have been my favorite one of the whole bunch. Sorry to have this series end.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This may have been my favorite one of the whole bunch. Sorry to have this series end.
> 
> 
> I really have to catch up on that series. I think I read the first 2.


I started a new book. It was a review on dearauthor I think. I started reading the sample on my kindle and went on to buy it right there from my Oasis. I don't do that very often and I already own enough books, but I just had to continue. I really like it so far.



I be happy to loan it out to someone, once I am done reading it. Oddly, it doesn't show on the book page that its lendable on the top, but it shows in my account. But the purchase is also still pending it says, so maybe that is it.


----------



## cagnes

I read this one a while back & enjoyed it. Free today.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I read this one a while back & enjoyed it. Free today.


Thanks, I snapped it up. Even though its in KU, one never knows how long it stays there. So when something looks good and gets recommended, I go ahead and get it to have in the account.

So I finished


I really liked it. There was a point where I had to bring out the kleenex. I cried like a baby 

I am suppose to read a library book, the 4th in a UF I really love, but I am not reading to read something other than a HR. Its like I got my reading mojo back. Maybe the Oasis . Could just the the new shiny, but I'll take it. Buttons baby, buttons. So I am reading this now and loving it already. Quinn just has a way with words that makes me smile. I haven't loved all of her books, but most of them. Especially the Bridgerton series. This is set in georgian time, within the same families I believe. Well heroines name is Bridgerton.

But what I love about Quinn is that she made it clear, she would not write the story of the matriarch of the Bridgerton family as we all know before the first in the regular series start that the hero, the father of the Bridgerton children, dies very young. She didn't want to do that to us readers and I have mad respect for her on that. So this must be some other branch of the tree, earlier. This is the kind of "prologue" series I can handle as its not really related to the other one. I have when authors go back in time to characters we have already seen grown up and fall in love and all that. 
Especially in a case like this where we know one of the characters didn't live long.


----------



## crebel

An Eloisa James book available for pre-order (to be released in June) for .99!

No length listed. Does anyone know if 'Avon Impulse' implies a short story/novella?


----------



## Atunah

Avon Impulse is a digital only or first of Avon. Still full books from what I can see. They republished Linda Howards MacKenzie series on that. 

I think if a Impulse new book does well in digital, they might move it to print. Although they just made 2 of the harlequin lines ebook only so probably less of that now. I can't recall now which of the lines they made digital only.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Avon Impulse is a digital only or first of Avon. Still full books from what I can see. They republished Linda Howards MacKenzie series on that.
> 
> I think if a Impulse new book does well in digital, they might move it to print. Although they just made 2 of the harlequin lines ebook only so probably less of that now. I can't recall now which of the lines they made digital only.


Thanks! That makes the pre-order a wheel of a deal for an Eloisa James.


----------



## Atunah

Impulse tend to run on the lower end of price. I just did a kindle store search for avon impulse and there is a lot of it. And most quite reasonable priced. They actually been putting some new HR, new authors out on impulse. I guess they don't have the machinery of the print behind it so they charge a bit less. 

I did see a couple of novellas listed, but they tend to say novella on the cover I noticed. I also saw a couple of them that are on the shorter side, like 160 pages, 190 pages, etc. So I wonder if some are just a bit more on the category length? Others though are 300 and 400 pages.


----------



## Atunah

Before you order it, its listed at 112 pages on goodreads so looks to be a novella after all.


----------



## trishjbutler

I didn't read all the posts, but am I the only one who likes the Jane Austen adaptations? I particularly like Abigail Reynolds' takes on Pride and Prejudice.

Trish


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Before you order it, its listed at 112 pages on goodreads so looks to be a novella after all.


Too late...  I should have done more research instead of you doing it for me. It is still an Eloisa James, so I'm good with it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished the latest offering from Laura Landon. Used to really enjoy her books, then recently not so much, but this one definitely caught my interest. Liked the heroine a whole lot, wanted to bean the hero a few times for being so suspicious of her (there is spy stuff involved) but couldn't put it down. Guaranteed to keep you reading until the end.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This may have been my favorite one of the whole bunch. Sorry to have this series end.


I have to agree. Very well written and it tied up the series nicely.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I hate it when I give up on a series I have really enjoyed. I read the first two books in Eva Leigh's 'Wicked Quills of London' trilogy and loved the first (heroine was a newspaper editor) and the second (heroine was a playwright). The third and final book in the trilogy came out recently (heroine writes erotic romances) and I just can't bring myself to read all the way to the end, as hard as I've tried. I don't care much for either the heroine or the hero so I'm not invested in their relationship. And the dialog seems very flat to me. Maybe if I go back to it in a few months I'll feel differently....will be curious to hear how others feel about it since I think several of us have been following this trilogy.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I hate it when I give up on a series I have really enjoyed. I read the first two books in Eva Leigh's 'Wicked Quills of London' trilogy and loved the first (heroine was a newspaper editor) and the second (heroine was a playwright). The third and final book in the trilogy came out recently (heroine writes erotic romances) and I just can't bring myself to read all the way to the end, as hard as I've tried. I don't care much for either the heroine or the hero so I'm not invested in their relationship. And the dialog seems very flat to me. Maybe if I go back to it in a few months I'll feel differently....will be curious to hear how others feel about it since I think several of us have been following this trilogy.


I hate when that happens. The first was good for me, I didn't like the 2nd as much so a 3 star. Haven't been tempted yet to start the 3rd. I hate it too when I can't finish a series. Its worse when it might be a book in the middle of a series and since I have to read in order, I might never finish the rest of the series if I can't get past one I don't like. I can't skip really. Maybe fly through and just read the end?

I finished 

and I loved it. Oh the banter, its just so witty between the different characters. Quinn is one of the masters of the lighter witty HR. Lovely slow burn and no insta lust or quick humping as its so much now even in newer HR by newer authors. 
Good stuff.

No I am reading 


since you suggested it Wisteria. . Got it with KU. I read a couple of this authors in the past and liked them as far as I can remember. Been a while.


----------



## crebel

Not a book I have purchased or read, but wanted to put this cover up for comment (it made me giggle). Does this guy have a beer (ale?) gut or what?


----------



## Atunah

Something wrong with that boy. Not just the gut area, but the middle is curved in a very unatural way. Someone tried to manipulate a photo? 

Looks weird. He looks like there might be a alien baby in there too. Yikes.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Something wrong with that boy. Not just the gut area, but the middle is curved in a very unatural way. Someone tried to manipulate a photo?
> 
> Looks weird. He looks like there might be a alien baby in there too. Yikes.


Alien baby, hahahahahahahahahahaha, don't know why I didn't think of that. Good one, Atunah!

Editing to add a more pleasing cover in case you need to get that last one out of your mind:


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, the buns. 

By the way, I saw on goodreads that someone asked her about the covers. This is what she said



> _Did you have any input on the design of your book covers--specifically, the focus on 'a most interesting' part of the hero's anatomy? They've caused many a young lady to swoon!_
> 
> Ashlyn Macnamara: I have a clause in my contract giving me cover approval, but I don't have a lot to do with the original concept. The butt covers started with my second book, after I had what I call a prom dress cover on the first one. They sent me the mock-up of the second cover, I drooled all over my keyboard, and I said, "Yes, please." So we've just kept going in that direction.
> 
> I will say I've got a new series coming out in September that has nothing to do with my Regencies. It's fantasy, along the lines of Game of Thrones, only with more romance and less disembowelment. They're putting the heroines on the covers of those books. I am hoping to be able to reveal the first one soon. I really like where they're going with this.


So I finished 


I really liked this one. I kept having to read on to find out what the heck was going on. Page turner for me.

Now I am starting one I should have started a long time ago. Its one that gets rave reviews, an older title. One of those that aren't really written anymore in todays HR's world. I read a couple by this author and devoured them. I just started this one and I am already in a state of giddyness as I just know this will be awesome.

The setting, the time, its all catnip.



I purchased that book in March of 2011. 5 years and I am finally getting to it. I think I bought all that authors book at the time, along with a few other authors. It was the year of snapping up everything that smelled like a back list re-release. . I think I bought more books in 2011 than other years. Pretty sure.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I purchased that book in March of 2011. 5 years and I am finally getting to it. I think I bought all that authors book at the time, along with a few other authors. It was the year of snapping up everything that smelled like a back list re-release. . I think I bought more books in 2011 than other years. Pretty sure.


I loved that book!

I have a good western freebie....  I had borrowed it when I first read it, but just downloaded a copy for my library, it's a keeper!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So Stella Riley has written a guest column on the AAR blog today and near the end she mentioned that she is beginning to think about writing a fourth (and final) book in her Rockliffe series. Yes! I love that series. And I have so far held out from starting her 'Roundheads and Cavaliers' series because I'm not a great fan of the seventeenth century period but Caz's review of Riley's latest title in that series has got me interested. The only thing holding me back is that I am so compulsive I'd have to read the first three books before I start the new one. Ack! I promised myself I would tackle my huge TBR pile before jumping into any more new books. I'm afraid there is no hope for me. I may someday hold the record for largest TBR pile in the universe.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> So Stella Riley has written a guest column on the AAR blog today and near the end she mentioned that she is beginning to think about writing a fourth (and final) book in her Rockliffe series. Yes! I love that series. And I have so far held out from starting her 'Roundheads and Cavaliers' series because I'm not a great fan of the seventeenth century period but Caz's review of Riley's latest title in that series has got me interested. The only thing holding me back is that I am so compulsive I'd have to read the first three books before I start the new one. Ack! I promised myself I would tackle my huge TBR pile before jumping into any more new books. I'm afraid there is no hope for me. I may someday hold the record for largest TBR pile in the universe.


I think some of us are going to fight you on who's got the biggest. 

I still need to read the Roundheads series also, I think I even own the first 2 already. I love that she is going to write another Rockliffe. I love when authors of this caliber in the genre write again, or continue to write.


----------



## crebel

I'm currently reading my way through the Theresa Romain "Surrender" series and enjoying it a lot.

Book 2 was 3-1/2 stars for me, mostly downgraded because of how much I came to despise the nasty cousin, Lockwood and thought the Hero Xavier's redemption was a little long in showing up. However, I almost could have rated it 5 stars just based on the extremely entertaining personality quirk of the Hero to maintain his facade through "numbered expressions". I even highlighted them as they came up and wrote them down for future reference!

Expression 1/2: Disdain
Expression 1: Veiled Disdain
Expression 2: Haughty Certainty
Expression 3: Amused Tolerance
Expression 4: Condescension
Expression 5: Mocking Drollery
Expression 6: Blatantly Annoyed
"New number to consider": Incorporating contempt and impatience

I thought they were hilarious and I could absolutely picture his face whenever he chose to use each number. Fun book.


----------



## Atunah

I keep wanting to read Romain, I keep thinking of salad everytime I read her name.  

I see you got lost in the hallways of KB crebel  

I see I own the first in that series, of course I do. Since 2011  

Mocking drollery, there is an expression I need to work more into my every day life.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I keep wanting to read Romain, I keep thinking of salad everytime I read her name.
> 
> I see you got lost in the hallways of KB crebel
> 
> I see I own the first in that series, of course I do. Since 2011
> 
> Mocking drollery, there is an expression I need to work more into my every day life.


I probably use Expression 3 and Expression 6 daily. 

And no wonder you think of salad when I added an "e" to the end of her name, I'll fix that. Are you using Expression 2 now?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I probably use Expression 3 and Expression 6 daily.
> 
> And no wonder you think of salad when I added an "e" to the end of her name, I'll fix that. *Are you using Expression 2 now?*


More like #3


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I may someday hold the record for largest TBR pile in the universe.


Are you talking paid or free TBR? I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 

Seriously, even my paid for TBR pile is probably 300+ books (I'm not exactly sure since I refuse to actually count it). My free pile does not bear contemplating. And then there are all of the physical books that I've won in various blog contests. My only consolation is that pretty much all of those paid books were in the $0.99 - $1.99 range and built up over the last five years, so I haven't actually spent as much money as you might think. I swear I WILL read them all someday.


----------



## Atunah

I tend to not even count the freebies anymore when I talk about my TBR pile. Its still HUGE.

Wild guess puts the paid tbr at about *mumbles 700-800


----------



## worktolive

Oh and I just know I've got a couple of Theresa Romain's books lurking on the TBR mountain of doom. I've actually even read a couple of hers - Season for Surrender and Season for Scandal. 

My library joined a new service called Total Boox which is like a subscription service only free for library patrons. It includes the entire Sourcebooks catalog and Theresa Romain's most recent series is published by them, so of course I downloaded it. Haven't read it though..... (Ducks head in shame).


----------



## Atunah

Can you read those titles on kindles? Never heard of total boox, sounds interesting. 

eta: Just looked it up, only for tablets with an app.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I tend to not even count the freebies anymore when I talk about my TBR pile. Its still HUGE.
> 
> Wild guess puts the paid tbr at about *mumbles 700-800


Oh. My. God. You both make me look like a sensible, non-addicted book buyer. Mine is probably about 150 and now I feel a lot better about it  And it was not nearly that big until I started hanging out here with all you enablers!


----------



## Atunah

I guess I had a headstart. Or so I'll tell myself.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Can you read those titles on kindles? Never heard of total boox, sounds interesting.
> 
> eta: Just looked it up, only for tablets with an app.


Yes, it has a dedicated app that you have to download. It has joined my Kobo reader, Axis 360, Hoopla, the Harper Collins app, and others that live on my iPad. I'd still rather read on my Paperwhite than on the iPad but the other readers are a necessary nuisance to read ePubs, library books, and books that I've gotten at a bargain price direct from the publisher.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I guess I had a headstart. Or so I'll tell myself.


The way I look at it is that it's still cheaper than most people's hobbies, especially if you mainly stick to the library, books on sale, and self-pubs. My budget is $50/mo and I'm usually well below that. Or maybe I'm just rationalizing something I'm going to do anyway....


----------



## crebel

I'm supposed to have a book _budget_?? I'm not telling what my paid tbr pile is and you can't make me!



"When I get a little money I buy books; and if any is left I buy food and clothes." - Desiderius Erasmus


----------



## worktolive

In for a Penny, Rose Lerner's first book, is on sale for $0.99. I loved this book. It's got the "titled lord marries commoner for her fortune" trope which I'm a sucker for. In this case, both the MCs are young and are genuinely nice characters who really want to make the marriage work but run into all kinds of problems at his estate. Rose Lerner does a great job in all of her books at actually conveying correct historical details rather than having the setting just be wallpaper.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> In for a Penny, Rose Lerner's first book, is on sale for $0.99. I loved this book. It's got the "titled lord marries commoner for her fortune" trope which I'm a sucker for. In this case, both the MCs are young and are genuinely nice characters who really want to make the marriage work but run into all kinds of problems at his estate. Rose Lerner does a great job in all of her books at actually conveying correct historical details rather than having the setting just be wallpaper.


Thanks worktolive - got it!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ack. In the past few days I've quit reading three books after just the first few chapters. I knew that early on that they weren't going to get any better if I read further. I almost never, ever give up on a book! It goes against my penny pinching ways.

I am having a very bad streak of luck here


----------



## Atunah

I can relate to that. I hate giving up on books and rather trudge through them. I think from now on I will just stop like you do. It just goes against my fiber to have all these half finished books in my brain.

I have one now that I should probably stop. 


Its Madeline Hunter, used have great books. But this is just so, I don't know. Average. I don't like that there is no regard for any social rules, 2 sisters living all alone with no chaperone and are regarded as gentry. No servants, nobody and from the get go the hero lusts and early on undresses her on a bench in front of his house in broad daylight that is near the sisters. He is a duke bastard. They did the deed now at 40% in already. There will be some painting stealing plot coming up as that was already telegraphed at the beginning, but all that hanky panky is taking the air out of it for me. 
I don't hate the characters or anything, it just makes me less engaged in their journey, if that makes sense.

I am just going through the motions, only thing keeping me going is that mystery about the paintings. Its not badly written or anything, passably entertaining, it just doesn't have that thing I want in romance. I can't put my finger on exactly what I find lacking.

In addition to a tbr pile we need a "make me stop reading this" pile. I need my puny life span to read all the great books.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I used to consider it a point of pride that I finished any book I started. However, it's been a lot of years now since a certain bestseller wasted days of my life and I realized life is too short. Nowadays I abandon any book that doesn't hold my interest anywhere from the first page to the next to the last page and don't feel a second's remorse. I'm pretty careful what I buy, but I download KU books right and left since abandoning one of those is financially painless.


----------



## crebel

I agree with everyone about stopping at any point in a book I'm not enjoying, life's too short and I have too many yet unread books to waste my time even if I already wasted my money to buy something.

Atunah, I had that first book of the "Wicked" trilogy on a wish list, waiting until the last book is available May 31.  I think you saved me some money for once!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh man, I absolutely love the idea of a 'make me stop reading this' pile   Atunah and Ellenoc are so right---life is too short to spend it reading a book you aren't enjoying. Especially if we each have a TBR pile higher than Mt. Everest to get through before we bite the dust!

Remember how we were all programmed to eat every bite of food on our plate (even the brussels sprouts) because the children in Africa were starving and we shouldn't waste food? I think I have a similar mental programming about reading every book I own because books should never be wasted. The real truth, however, is that our time should not be wasted! Too many good books, too little time. I really will start a 'make me stop reading this' list just for myself, primarily so I never forget and am tempted to pick up one of these books ever again. I don't ever give a title a horrible review because I don't want to discourage anyone from writing but I'm going to keep track of these for myself. The problem is sometimes an author I've found good in the past writes a real lemon. I might institute a two strikes and you're out rule in those cases, at least until I totally run out of anything to read


----------



## readingril

Hey I like brussels sprouts, 'specially roasted!

What keeps from purchasing a book is reading the one star reviews on Amazon. What keeps me from reading more from the author is a book that just doesn't catch my attention (or keep it). 

Too much to choose from out there!


----------



## Atunah

We have lost Jo Beverly. RIP

http://wordwenches.typepad.com/word_wenches/2016/05/in-memoriam-jo-beverley.html


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> We have lost Jo Beverly. RIP
> 
> http://wordwenches.typepad.com/word_wenches/2016/05/in-memoriam-jo-beverley.html


Oh nooooo. I am stunned. The Malloren series will always be one of my very favorites. Truly, she was one of the best Regency period romance authors ever. This is a terrible loss. Thanks to Atunah for posting this link, what a wonderful tribute page.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:



> We have lost Jo Beverly. RIP
> 
> http://wordwenches.typepad.com/word_wenches/2016/05/in-memoriam-jo-beverley.html


What lovely memories and tributes are posted there. She will be missed.


----------



## readingril

I didn't start reading her until this past fall. What a tremendous body of work she's left behind!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

readingril said:


> I didn't start reading her until this past fall. What a tremendous body of work she's left behind!


She finished one more that I think is coming out later this year or next year. Her last one--will feel strange reading it now.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I can relate to that. I hate giving up on books and rather trudge through them. I think from now on I will just stop like you do. It just goes against my fiber to have all these half finished books in my brain.
> 
> I have one now that I should probably stop.
> 
> 
> Its Madeline Hunter, used have great books. But this is just so, I don't know. Average. I don't like that there is no regard for any social rules, 2 sisters living all alone with no chaperone and are regarded as gentry. No servants, nobody and from the get go the hero lusts and early on undresses her on a bench in front of his house in broad daylight that is near the sisters. He is a duke [illegitimate person]. They did the deed now at 40% in already. There will be some painting stealing plot coming up as that was already telegraphed at the beginning, but all that hanky panky is taking the air out of it for me.
> I don't hate the characters or anything, it just makes me less engaged in their journey, if that makes sense.
> 
> I am just going through the motions, only thing keeping me going is that mystery about the paintings. Its not badly written or anything, passably entertaining, it just doesn't have that thing I want in romance. I can't put my finger on exactly what I find lacking.
> 
> In addition to a tbr pile we need a "make me stop reading this" pile. I need my puny life span to read all the great books.


If anyone is still reading this series, the pre-order price on the final book of the trilogy (due out next Tuesday) dropped to $6.99 this morning.



They are, at least, nice man-chest covers...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> If anyone is still reading this series, the pre-order price on the final book of the trilogy (due out next Tuesday) dropped to $6.99 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> They are, at least, nice man-chest covers...


Yeah, thanks...I haven't given up on that series yet. The first was my least favorite, next was a little better, and I'm hoping the last will be the best This is a case of not wanting to give up on an author who has produced a number of five star reads for me. But this next one better be outstanding or she may no longer be an auto buy for me


----------



## Atunah

I just noticed that Alissa Johnson got rights back to some of her books and is publishing herself for only 99 cents and in KU. I read them when they were still with Berkley. Great books all 3

They are in some series, although I didn't notice when I read them, but they are listed as such. 
  

Highly recommend all three. The 3rd is on pre-order, also 99 cents out tomorrow.

I also saw that Madeline Baker who used to have some of her older stuff with elora's cave blush line, or what it was called, she has her rights back also. She wrote a lot of native american romances and some native american time travel. I like her books, but found the elora cave prices too high and with all the issues of that publisher didn't really want to give any money anyway. Glad to see many having their rights back.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I just noticed that Alissa Johnson got rights back to some of her books and is publishing herself for only 99 cents and in KU. I read them when they were still with Berkley. Great books all 3
> 
> They are in some series, although I didn't notice when I read them, but they are listed as such.
> 
> 
> Highly recommend all three. The 3rd is on pre-order, also 99 cents out tomorrow.
> 
> I also saw that Madeline Baker who used to have some of her older stuff with elora's cave blush line, or what it was called, she has her rights back also. She wrote a lot of native american romances and some native american time travel. I like her books, but found the elora cave prices too high and with all the issues of that publisher didn't really want to give any money anyway. Glad to see many having their rights back.


Holy cow. That's a really good deal for Alissa Johnson's books. These are all part of the Haverston Family trilogy and I already have the Berkeley editions, enjoyed them a lot. Any Alissa Johnson fans who haven't read this series yet....grab 'em! Atunah you must have special radar that picks these sales up


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Holy cow. That's a really good deal for Alissa Johnson's books. These are all part of the Haverston Family trilogy and I already have the Berkeley editions, enjoyed them a lot. Any Alissa Johnson fans who haven't read this series yet....grab 'em! Atunah you must have special radar that picks these sales up


Ha, I wish. I was browsing the best seller listings in HR and noticed one there and I was curious as I read the title, but the cover looked so different. Once in a while I like to browse different ways on amazon for stuff like that. It just has been so difficult with so many scam books to wade through the listings so I hadn't done it much anymore.

Looking forward to 2 new releases coming up. I have both on waitlist at library.

The second in the new Kleypas series


and the latest in the Maiden Lane series


Both have catnips for me. Bad boy titled in the Maiden Lane and bad boy clawed his way up in the Kleypas.


----------



## worktolive

On sale from Loveswept - Sutherland's Secret by Sharon Cullen, $0.99. This is a highlands romance set in 1745 just after the Jacobite rebellion. It looks nice and angsty. I'm not usually much into Highlanders, but I liked the sample and the plot sounds good.



Also a couple of other historicals on sale from Loveswept - one of them is m/m:


----------



## worktolive

And another great deal - The Countess Conspiracy on sale for $0.99 from Courtney Milan:



This is the third book in The Brothers Sinister trilogy (the first is a novella, The Duchess War, that is currently free). I read the first and second awhile back, then bought the 4th book on sale awhile back and have been waiting for this one so I could read in order. Book OCD strikes again!  It sounds like a really good story starring a scientist heroine who uses her best friend, the hero, to present her scientific theories as his own since they won't be taken seriously if they are presented under her name.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Looking forward to 2 new releases coming up. I have both on waitlist at library.
> 
> The second in the new Kleypas series


Yay! It's here, it's here! Moving to the top of the TBR pile.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> The second in the new Kleypas series


Yet another top o' the TBR from Overdrive that's not in Kindle format to check out. Oh well. It'll still get read right away... on my tablet for a change, not the Kindle!

I put a hold on it from two different libraries to see which will come available first!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Yet another top o' the TBR from Overdrive that's not in Kindle format to check out. Oh well. It'll still get read right away... on my tablet for a change, not the Kindle!
> 
> I put a hold on it from two different libraries to see which will come available first!


well darn, I just saw that. Usually pre order stuff never has a kindle version listed, so when I put on wait list, I make sure to uncheck the auto checkout. That way by the time the books go live, the kindle version is there and I didn't auto check out the epub. But the book is out now and my library still hasn't listed the kindle book. I have 3 folks in front of me. I'll buy it if it doesn't come up before then. I hate when they do that. I don't get it.

I noticed that there were a lot more folks in front of me, now there aren't. They probably all canceled the hold when there wasn't a kindle book. I might just go ahead and buy it. I want to read this one. I can't read on a tablet though.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> well darn, I just saw that. Usually pre order stuff never has a kindle version listed, so when I put on wait list, I make sure to uncheck the auto checkout. That way by the time the books go live, the kindle version is there and I didn't auto check out the epub. But the book is out now and my library still hasn't listed the kindle book. I have 3 folks in front of me. I'll buy it if it doesn't come up before then. I hate when they do that. I don't get it.
> 
> I noticed that there were a lot more folks in front of me, now there aren't. They probably all canceled the hold when there wasn't a kindle book. I might just go ahead and buy it. I want to read this one. I can't read on a tablet though.


Did everyone see the DIK review it got on AAR? I didn't care too much for the first book in this new series so wasn't sure whether this one would be my cup of tea but after reading that glowing review I can hardly wait to start it!!!


----------



## readingril

This is funny... I googled "aar dik kleypas winterborne" to quickly find the review and although Google spit back a "do you mean aardik kleypas winterbourne" it was the first hit. That review has me very ready to read the book! 

Atunah you may be right why some of the holds fell off. Maybe I'll move up on the list(s). Both libraries I started somewhere in the 20's for my hold position.

While I thought the first book was OK, it wasn't up to par with previous works of Ms Kleypas for me.  As I read people say elsewhere, I'll paraphrase, a new "OK" book by Lisa Kleypas is still much better than most other authors. 

Still not quite ready to click on that one click button...


----------



## Atunah

Cold hearted rake was only a 3 star for me. Which is low for Kleypas standards. I wrote a review for that one. I just didn't know why the leads were really together in that one. I just didn't buy it. But boy as soon as Winterborne came on the scene it sizzled. The presence of that character took over the whole book for me. I could not wait to read that story. 

Only thing I am a bit concerned about is that a couple of the moments between this h/H now have already happened in the first book. I like the full experience of a h/H to be in their book, if you know what I mean. I don't want those first special moments to be stolen away in another book. Thankfully it hasn't been too long since I read the other, but you know.


----------



## Atunah

And I just saw that Duke of Sin by Hoyt was also released today and also no kindle version listed yet at library. I have 3 ahead of me there. Does it take a day to pop up? Its so weird as the kindle is listed on overdrive site. Its just not trickled down to the libraries. It doesn't make sense, why have the epub but not kindle right away.


----------



## readingril

I'd love to know if it's a publisher thing?


----------



## Atunah

Not sure. One is HarperCollins and the other is Hatchette. I see plenty of kindle books at library from both of them. 

I still wonder if it just takes a bit for the kindle format to populate. I think I have seen this before where it took a day or so for the kindle version to appear. Why that is so I would like to know. Because pretty much all pre-release titles only show epub and overdrive. Once they are out, kindle gets added. At least its been like this for me so far. Which is why I always uncheck the auto checkout, especially when I am on the top of the wait list. Otherwise it will check you out and if there is no kindle, you have to get back in line. 

Going to see about other new releases to see if they also don't have a kindle version at my library. 


eta: checked a bunch of stuff. All pre-releases, no matter the publisher only show epub and overdrive at that time. I checked some stuff that also came out today and just like our two books, no kindle version yet. I think it takes a day. 

I see stuff that came out yesterday and it has a kindle version. So I bet by tomorrow it will be there. So always uncheck the auto checkout and then you have 3 days to pick out the book from the library. Should be enough time to show up


----------



## readingril

I'm not an auto checkout kind of girl.   If I have several books out sometimes I'll wait as long as possible with my holds. LOL

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I'm not an auto checkout kind of girl.  If I have several books out sometimes I'll wait as long as possible with my holds. LOL
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I have learned that and also the liberal use of the suspend feature. Cause Murphy's law has it me more than once. I also am such a mood reader that I might feel like a certain theme at that moment, so suspend works good. It does keep a lot of spots full that way, but I have 3 libraries after all.


----------



## readingril

5 @ Brooklyn and 22 @ Maryland ahead of me. I don't usually pay attention, but since you said some 'fell off' and since I was wondering if the Kindle version was available yet I checked. 

I've never tried to suspend a hold, I didn't realize you could... that would be very helpful, especially when I've made several recommendations that they decide to purchase at the same time!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> 5 @ Brooklyn and 22 @ Maryland ahead of me. I don't usually pay attention, but since you said some 'fell off' and since I was wondering if the Kindle version was available yet I checked.
> 
> I've never tried to suspend a hold, I didn't realize you could... that would be very helpful, especially when I've made several recommendations that they decide to purchase at the same time!


Suspend you just have to use when you already have a hold in it and you are not getting the book already. With recs, I usually don't do the check me out, I just tell them to send an email. Because if nobody else is in line, it will go right to your bookshelves. 
Those I put on wishlist. But I have like 10/5/9 on suspend hold at my 3 libraries right now. You keep your place in line that way and when you are ready, and it says you are next in line that is, then all you have to wait for is the next return. Its quite handy. 
Just keep an eye out on them. I forgot to extend the suspend at one point and suddenly I had 4 at once coming in . Ok at my local library with the 3 week checkout, not so much at the others that only have 2.


----------



## readingril

Ooooh I like that! I'd probably forget to resuspend and end up turning off Wi-Fi like I occasionally have to do now. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Atunah

Those books now have a kindle version at the libraries. So it takes about a day for it to populate in. I would like to know why, but at least they show up. I still have a couple folks ahead, but there are several copies available so should be soon.


----------



## readingril

YAY!

I'd really prefer to read from my Voyage. I don't mind reading on my tablet, but I prefer eInk.


----------



## Atunah

As I am staring at the holds numbers at my library for the 2 books, I started reading a Jo Beverley. Since we lost her recently. This is the 3rd in the Company of Rogues series, I have yet to start the Maloren one. 


Those 3 books are so totally different from each other, I love that about authors. And I might not always love the themes, the first in this series I think was a 3 for me, but still awesome if that makes any sense.

I know I will get a interesting and skillful read when reading Beverley, or some of the other greats in this genre. Rarely do you see the insta bed hopping or insta lust that is so prevalent now, even in some HR. And even if some of the character in the older stuff can sometimes want me to pull my hair out, they are entertaining.

I have 1 in front of me at library for Duke of Sin and 2 for Winterborne. There are several copies available so surely at least one will come up on the weekend, right?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished the new Kleypas book. Could not put it down, so thankful my husband was out of town on business today and I didn't have to even make dinner! Loved it. OMG. Can hardly wait for the next one now. This is the old Kleypas style that we know and love


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished the new Kleypas book. Could not put it down, so thankful my husband was out of town on business today and I didn't have to even make dinner! Loved it. OMG. Can hardly wait for the next one now. This is the old Kleypas style that we know and love


I want I want I want.

I still have 2 slow pokes ahead of me at the library. Read the book people . I want the book


----------



## Atunah

Now 1 in front of me on both books. Getting there. 

I have this box set. Pam Crooks, 4 full length western historicals that were published back around 2000 with big pulishers. I bought that already a while back, but haven't gotten to reading them yet. 
99 cents though for 4 books.



I also got myself this freebie. I mean pirate and laird? catnip 


I saw it on goodreads were some I follow really loved it, there were also a couple of comments by others thought that said it had a bit of an old school feel, circa 1990's, so I am intrigued enough to give it a shot. Cause to me a lot of stuff from the 90's into the 2000's I actually like a lot as it often has more meat and depth.


----------



## Atunah

Oh and the Jo Beverly I am reading? I have read many HR, many many. But I have never read one where the Earl takes his countess mattress shopping. That's a new one for me. . It makes sense in this story as he isn't a conventional Earl.

Which reminds me. I read this Jo Beverley a few years ago and loved it. Its a standalone so if someone wants to read one of hers but not start yet another series. It too has an unconventional Earl. That is a understatement. He is eccentric, quirky and I am pretty sure I remember a parrot. 


Price is high, but I have seen it at some of my libraries. Actually all 3 including Brooklyn.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished the new Kleypas book. Could not put it down, so thankful my husband was out of town on business today and I didn't have to even make dinner! Loved it. OMG. Can hardly wait for the next one now. This is the old Kleypas style that we know and love


Sigh... It was wonderful, just wonderful.

Atunah, I hope your library loan comes soon.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished the new Kleypas book. Could not put it down, so thankful my husband was out of town on business today and I didn't have to even make dinner! Loved it. OMG. Can hardly wait for the next one now. This is the old Kleypas style that we know and love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... It was wonderful, just wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with these sentiments. I haven't read very many books as quickly as I did this one in recent times.
Click to expand...


----------



## Atunah




----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Sigh... It was wonderful, just wonderful.
> 
> Atunah, I hope your library loan comes soon.


I'm reading it now. I jumped right into it after finishing . I wasn't all that interested in Devon & Kathleen, but couldn't wait to read Helen & Rhys' story!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're just taunting you now, Atunah!  Want me to ban 'em?


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're just taunting you now, Atunah! Want me to ban 'em?


  

Quick, Atunah, go put it on your gifting wishlist, I'll get it to you NOW!


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're just taunting you now, Atunah! Want me to ban 'em?



Maybe just a little prod?

Trying to be patient. Someone will be returning it soon, I know it. Just one person in line. Slow reader that one. There are 14 copies, one of them will be coming my way.


----------



## readingril

LOL

Mary Balogh's Only Beloved is now available for me to check out. I'd like to move it to the top of my OD list, BUT, there are four other OD titles I have to read first. Drats! I really shouldn't put so many titles on hold at once... but it's uh [NOT] an addiction.

Four ahead of me for Marrying Winterborne @Maryland, two @Brooklyn.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Maybe just a little prod?
> 
> Trying to be patient. Someone will be returning it soon, I know it. Just one person in line. Slow reader that one. There are 14 copies, one of them will be coming my way.


Fine! Maybe the electrical shock will work like a TENS unit on my back and hip that I have managed to throw out of whack. I'll rescind my gifting offer and wait for the prod...


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Fine! Maybe the electrical shock will work like a TENS unit on my back and hip that I have managed to throw out of whack. I'll rescind my gifting offer and wait for the prod...


That was very kind of you to offer . I got so many great books for my birthday I don't want to be greedy.

I have a hand held thingy with the sticky pads thingies. If her prod works like that, she could open a spa here in the KB lounge. We'll lay down flat while she prods and the cabana boys serve us margaritas, while we read a nice rogue-ish HR.

I think that is how I want to go out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Fine! Maybe the electrical shock will work like a TENS unit on my back and hip that I have managed to throw out of whack. I'll rescind my gifting offer and wait for the prod...


Sorry about your back! Hope you feel better soon!

Brtsy


----------



## Atunah

Just coming up for air for a bit to say that I am so far loving Winterborne. Thanks to my generous gifter   I started last night and fell asleep after reading for some time. I just did not want to stop. Oasis is pretty durable, so there is that.  

Back to book....................


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Just coming up for air for a bit to say that I am so far loving Winterborne. Thanks to my generous gifter  I started last night and fell asleep after reading for some time. I just did not want to stop. Oasis is pretty durable, so there is that.
> 
> Back to book....................


Did you delete your library loan request so some other reader can be happy sooner?


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Just coming up for air for a bit to say that I am so far loving Winterborne. Thanks to my generous gifter  I started last night and fell asleep after reading for some time. I just did not want to stop. Oasis is pretty durable, so there is that.
> 
> Back to book....................


Aww, how sweet! That's what's so great about kboards, the wonderful people here!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Did you delete your library loan request so some other reader can be happy sooner?


Absolutely, they had for some reason dropped me down the list anyway. At least someone moved up a spot.

This one is all that Cold hearted rake wasn't. I am reading to fast, I don't want it to end. 



cagnes said:


> Aww, how sweet! That's what's so great about kboards, the wonderful people here!


The absolute best people here, so very true.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> This one is all that Cold hearted rake wasn't. I am reading to fast, I don't want it to end.


Another reason to have your own copy and not borrow it from the library, it's a keeper and a likely re-read at some point.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Another reason to have your own copy and not borrow it from the library, it's a keeper and a likely re-read at some point.


That will totally be re-read. I have no doubt. Thanks hon. 

Just taking a short eating break and letting my eyes rest a bit.


----------



## Atunah

Winterborne was just about awesome. Sigh, what the heck do I read now.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Winterborne was just about awesome. Sigh, what the heck do I read now.


I know! Lisa Kleypas needs to write more like that!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I know! Lisa Kleypas needs to write more like that!


There are also so many options now for future books with interesting characters. So I am hoping for several more books in that series. 
The next one will be about Pandora and the son of Sebastian of Devil in Winter. Called Devil in Spring. Not out til 2017 though.

I want to re-read the wallflowers one of these days, especially Devil in Winter. Might do that before the next one is out.

I started a new book and its pretty good so far.



I went from Winterborne to Atherbourne 

After that I will read 

which just came up from library. The latest and long awaited story of Val in the Maiden Lane series. 
He had been a very bad boy during the series so I am looking forward to his story.


----------



## miaarden

This thread has such good recs! Thanks!  

Did anyone else read the new historical "Avon True Romance" Series for teens, like, a decade ago? I remember looooving them when I was younger. They had stories from Meg Cabot, Lorraine Heath, and May McGoldrick. I'm going to have to catch up on my ancient copies of some of those while also working my way through the recs in this thread!


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> I know! Lisa Kleypas needs to write more like that!





Atunah said:


> Winterborne was just about awesome. Sigh, what the heck do I read now.


I started the last book of another HR series I have been enjoying and just couldn't do it. Winterborne is still occupying my HR headspace! I've switched to a cozy mystery series for now and then I'm sure I'll be able to continue my HR tbr pile.

I did add Atherbourne to my wish list, Atunah (you know, just in case the other 1,000 books in my tbr pile aren't enough)  . Let us know how you like the start of this series when you're done. Braden is not an author I have read before.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I started the last book of another HR series I have been enjoying and just couldn't do it. Winterborne is still occupying my HR headspace! I've switched to a cozy mystery series for now and then I'm sure I'll be able to continue my HR tbr pile.
> 
> I did add Atherbourne to my wish list, Atunah (you know, just in case the other 1,000 books in my tbr pile aren't enough)  . Let us know how you like the start of this series when you're done. Braden is not an author I have read before.


I am about half way through Atherbourne and it would have been better with a little less "lusting" and eager humping. I think the writer has talent and its very readable, page turner. But, maybe a bit more reasons why they might like each other as suppose to why they want to hump each other. If you know what I mean. Maybe the next in that series is better, but its one of those examples of new HR writers thinking it all has to be sex sex sex. Right out the gate. I am still overlooking that part as the story itself is good and the other stuff. Hard to explain.

For example, the heroine gets ruined in the first few pages of the book by the Viscount that hates her brother. Revenge plot. At a ball. They didn't have to go at it on a terrace popping her boobies out all over the place to accomplish the ruination. And she likes it.

I'll let you know how the rest of the book goes. I flew pretty much through the first half so its not bad or anything. But it is a bit more "sexy".

I can loan this book so if you want to try it when I am done let me know.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, it got better. Overall really quite enjoyable. I think a little less lusting in the beginning would have really elevated it though to another level. But for a debut, it has lots of promise.


----------



## Atunah

I read a couple of pages of the next one in the series by Elisa Braden and I really want to read that one. Both of the characters appeared in the first and I found them interesting there. 
Have to read Maiden Lane borrow first though.

eta: well, I decided to read the 2nd in the Braden series first after all, after reading the beginning of it. Something about this writer is really engaging and I already like this 2nd better than the 1st. 


And again, I am flying through the pages.


----------



## crebel

I'm grumpy today.  Just finished reading the Vivienne Lorret Wallflower series even though book 3 is already a couple of years old.  While I enjoyed (mostly) all 3 books individually, what's with the trend of writing concurrent stories?  It messes with my OCD of reading books "in order".  It creates too much backstory (?) from other books and crossover of situations you've already read. I don't like it.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'm grumpy today. Just finished reading the Vivienne Lorret Wallflower series even though book 3 is already a couple of years old. While I enjoyed (mostly) all 3 books individually, what's with the trend of writing concurrent stories? It messes with my OCD of reading books "in order". It creates too much backstory (?) from other books and crossover of situations you've already read. I don't like it.


I hate that. You mean where stories are overlapping as they are happening at the same time, right? There was a book I read, cannot recall now what it was, good book, but I can't continue the series as I found out that the 2nd book plays out in the exact same time frame so I would have to read the same scenes again basically, as the same characters were part of that. 
Feels a bit lazy to me. Its like the books that are written from one character and the next is the same book, just from the other character.


----------



## readingril

Welllll to play the devil's advocate I'd prefer to read two different books with concurrent plots, over a first person every other chapter a different POV book!

I'm in a contemporary mode at the moment though... blame it on Overdrive!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I hate that. *You mean where stories are overlapping as they are happening at the same time*, right? There was a book I read, cannot recall now what it was, good book, but I can't continue the series as I found out that the 2nd book plays out in the exact same time frame so I would have to read the same scenes again basically, as the same characters were part of that.
> Feels a bit lazy to me. Its like the books that are written from one character and the next is the same book, just from the other character.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished the 2nd in this series
 and now I want to know the 3rd story. They are so readable, but they do have flaws. First had a bit too much sex too early, 2nd had a great first half and heroine turned a tad shrew-ish in the 2nd half and there were a few too many you know, sex scenes again. I can't believe these words are coming out of my fingers. Too much sex. . It was't too bad overall, but a couple I just kind of skipped over. But again, quite readable and I loved the characters and writing again. But some of the stuff in the 2nd half just was out of character for the heroine, including her naughty talk. Just a tad too much on the erotica romance side in a book that it didn't fit. I think that is what was bothering me about both so far, it doesn't fit. Steamy is fine, but this was just a tad too, I don't know how to put it.

I'll still read the 3rd and probably the 4th, now that I need to know how it continues. Some characters have follow through stories so its important to read in order.

Now I am reading this jewel 

and at 4% in Napier is already doing something that makes me go 

Well hello Val. You bad boy


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Now I am reading this jewel
> 
> and at 4% in Napier is already doing something that makes me go
> 
> Well hello Val. You bad boy


Oh dear, I have read Hoyt's 4 Soldier's series, but I have NONE of the Maiden Lane series on my Kindle and there are, what, 10 of them now?  I'll never get to all the HRs I want to read.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Oh dear, I have read Hoyt's 4 Soldier's series, but I have NONE of the Maiden Lane series on my Kindle and there are, what, 10 of them now?  I'll never get to all the HRs I want to read.


 You must read them. Georgian period, you just must.

Yes, this is the 10th. I can't believe you haven't read any of them. 

This is the first, you haven't read it?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> You must read them. Georgian period, you just must.
> 
> Yes, this is the 10th. I can't believe you haven't read any of them.
> 
> This is the first, you haven't read it?


*hangs head in shame* Can you believe it? A series that started (in Kindle, anyway) in July 2010, an author from whom I have other books, and not a single one of this series.


----------



## Atunah

This, cannot stand.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> This, cannot stand.


So noted in the gifting thread!


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> You must read them. Georgian period, you just must.
> 
> Yes, this is the 10th. I can't believe you haven't read any of them.
> 
> This is the first, you haven't read it?


I have to admit to not reading any of them either so I just took the bait from the enablers extraordinaire on this thread and ordered this one.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> I have to admit to not reading any of them either so I just took the bait from the enablers extraordinaire on this thread and ordered this one.


I have about an hour of reading left. Caire is certainly a damaged hero, can't wait to find out how it ends. Pretty sure I will have 9 more books to get through in my immediate future...


----------



## Atunah




----------



## cagnes

loonlover said:


> I have to admit to not reading any of them either so I just took the bait from the enablers extraordinaire on this thread and ordered this one.


I haven't read them either. I just borrowed the audiobook version of 1st one from overdrive. From the brief sample, it seems to have good narration.

I did read her Princes series & enjoyed those.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> I haven't read them either. I just borrowed the audiobook version of 1st one from overdrive. From the brief sample, it seems to have good narration.
> 
> I did read her Princes series & enjoyed those.


*Gulp* I think I would have a tough time with this book in audio (although I kept hearing Cinemax movie background music as I was reading) . I know Hoyt writes some pretty steamy scenes in all her books, but I admit I wasn't expecting a 1700's Christian Grey. I was also surprised Caire's "proclivity" would be infamous and apparently well-known among the aristocracy. Bondage without S&M would be the gossip of ruin?

The story was darker than I expected without much reason, IMO, for Caire's aversion to skin-to-skin touching that was miraculously healed pretty much overnight. Nevertheless, I want to continue reading the series in hopes of getting the stories of Silence, Winter, the Ghost of St Giles, Hero, and St John.

Oh, that's something that might make the audio confusing (let me know, Cagnes) - keeping track of all the strange names and all the girls at the foundling home being named Mary and the boys Joseph.

Just 3.5 stars for me, but I have hopes future books about some really interesting characters will be slightly less dark.


----------



## Atunah

Some of the books are darker than others. No other book has the Caire issues though.  . 
The stories are very different from each other, although many are connected at least with other characters. Some are lordlings, others are not. Pretty varied. The Ghost is a thread that keeps going and gets very interesting. 

I liked some of the books better than others, but didn't hate any of them. Just from what I have read of the 10th, it might be my favorite of them yet. I also totally loved one of the earlier ones, can't recall the name without looking up. I did like the first a lot too, but it is clear that there is a lot of setting up the tone, the scene, the people. It gets more "organized" in future books. 

Its been a while I read the first so I didn't even think about Caire's issues. Wicked Intentions came out before 50 shades of course.  .


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> *Gulp* I think I would have a tough time with this book in audio (although I kept hearing Cinemax movie background music as I was reading) . I know Hoyt writes some pretty steamy scenes in all her books, but I admit I wasn't expecting a 1700's Christian Grey.


I love that!  I adore audio books but I cannot imagine reading romances that way.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I have about an hour of reading left. Caire is certainly a damaged hero, can't wait to find out how it ends. Pretty sure I will have 9 more books to get through in my immediate future...


So it sounds like it was a good thing I put in more hours at the arena than originally planned these past 3 days.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, so I really loved The Duke of Sin by Hoyt. But just for sake of disclosure, it is the darkest of all the Maiden Lane in my opinion and does have quite some darker themes appearing. I thought it masterful and my favorite of them all. But I don't mind going a bit to that side. Some described it as a bit of a old school HR without the old school stuff like rape and harems and such. 
For me it has this depth to it, this look into things that are not as they are, or as they should be. Brilliant. But not for the very faint of heart. My favorite HR of the year probably. That and Marrying Winterborne.

Then I read a quick CR and now I am reading 


I really like it so far. I am 25% in. Interesting heroine, interesting theme and I am so wanting to know what is going on and what is going to happen next. I can't wait. Brainy heroine that one. Buttons, they are looking at buttons right now in the book. 

I know Alice posts with us here and I know it can get a bit strange when we read books by authors that participate. Since its in the book corner. Its actually how I found out about the book and at the time I wanted to wait until there was another in the series, just in case. I think there are 3 now, or 4 so I am comfy starting them now. They are also in KU and I assume in KOLL.


----------



## worktolive

Just got my hands on Only Beloved from the library so I'll probably start it this weekend. The library worker was so jealous, she almost refused to check it out to me. I promised her I would read quickly and get it back into circulation.  She's farther down on the hold list.....


----------



## Atunah

Freebie


This was published first with Zebra ( Kensington) in 1995 and now with open road


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Freebie
> 
> 
> This was published first with Zebra ( Kensington) in 1995 and now with open road


Guess I missed it. It's showing up as $6.15 now.


----------



## Atunah

Sorry  . This publisher seems to have very short sales, not like some of the others. Probably just that one day it was free. 

Of course I didn't see it either until it was already evening so there wasn't a lot of time.


----------



## Atunah

Hope that one stays free a bit longer. I just saw this. Its a 5 book bundle, I have heard of 3 authors, I read one Erika Ridley before. As far as I can tell these are full length and all first in series.

Free


----------



## worktolive

I just picked this Victorian romance up for free:



It sounds like one of those light reads without a lot of conflict or angst and the heroine is a 28 YO spinster so that appeals to me. Of course, with the size of my TBR mountain of doom, I'll probably never get to it. 

It's part of a series that is in KU so you can borrow it also.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Sale:


2.99

That is a pretty good price particularly since it's only been out about 6 months.


----------



## readingril

Sarah MacLean is an auto buy for me, and actually she's who first led me down the historical road. Wonder if the next book in the series is due out soon?


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Sarah MacLean is an auto buy for me, and actually she's who first led me down the historical road. Wonder if the next book in the series is due out soon?


A Scot in the Dark, the second in that series will be out August 30th. 

I also finished
 
Really enjoyed this one. I'll be reading the 2nd soon, although its not a theme I usually like, courtesan heroine. But I liked the first and want to know about the other guys and what else is going on.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> A Scot in the Dark, the second in that series will be out August 30th.


Why thank you Madame Enabler.

::wonders why I don't have it on pre-order::

I just finished



from KU

Soooo many OD books, I haven't been keeping up with any KU reads!


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Sale:
> 
> 
> 2.99
> 
> That is a pretty good price particularly since it's only been out about 6 months.


An auto-buy for me as well, that is a great price if anyone doesn't already have it.

eta: If you have a big backlog and aren't sure whether you have read this one yet, be sure to check your archives. The sale book is a new ASIN and won't give you the "you bought this on..." message. I almost bought a second copy, but was sure I had read it already. When I searched my Kindle library, yep, it was already there.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Some more sale titles by notable authors:


1.99. She is probably more we'll known for PNR than HR but I love her HR


2.99 Book 3 of the lost lords of pembroke (cheapest it's been in over a year.)

This might have been a recommendation from here but I can't remember. 

.99


----------



## Atunah

I read the Jayne Fresina, I really liked it. 

I also love Kinley McGregor HR, although its been a while I read one.

Julia Quinn, the first in the new series is on sale for $1.99

I really liked it. This series is set in time long before the original Bridgerton series. They are not related really to the characters. So no issue reading either of them first.


----------



## Atunah

Some good sales today.

First in the MacKenzie series. I loved this one with Ian. 
$1.99


Then the 2 book series by Julie Garwood is on sale. Both great
1.99 each
 

And I loved this one also. This book was followed up by "The other guy's bride" published much later by Montlake. 
99 cents


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> Then the 2 book series by Julie Garwood is on sale. Both great
> 1.99 each


I was just about to post about this sale to make sure you saw it I will have to check out the other ones.


----------



## crebel

I finally finished the Eva Leigh Wicked Quills of London series and have to say I loved them.



Very steamy! I think the pairings between aristocracy and commoners were probably very unlikely to have happened (especially Book 3 with the Duke's daughter being a published, but anonymous, erotica writer), but I didn't care. They worked for me.


----------



## worktolive

On sale for $2.99 - The Highwayman by Kerrigan Byrne


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> On sale for $2.99 - The Highwayman by Kerrigan Byrne


I loved that one. 5 stars of epic delish.


----------



## readingril

I loved Marrying Winterborne.  I wanna know who the young man Ransom is at the end of the book, what family he belongs to, has he been in a previous book, and da da dum who will he be paired with? One of the twins (not the one in the preview at the end of the book)?

The twins didn't annoy me too much. *rolls eyes*

I'm in a weird reading mood... from Joe Hill (apocalyptic horror - hey, he's Stephen King's son, what else would you expect?), Kleypas, to a non-fiction dog training book, to Linda Howard after this current book. Thanks, Overdrive!


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> *Gulp* I think I would have a tough time with this book in audio (although I kept hearing Cinemax movie background music as I was reading) . I know Hoyt writes some pretty steamy scenes in all her books, but I admit I wasn't expecting a 1700's Christian Grey. I was also surprised Caire's "proclivity" would be infamous and apparently well-known among the aristocracy. Bondage without S&M would be the gossip of ruin?
> 
> The story was darker than I expected without much reason, IMO, for Caire's aversion to skin-to-skin touching that was miraculously healed pretty much overnight. Nevertheless, I want to continue reading the series in hopes of getting the stories of Silence, Winter, the Ghost of St Giles, Hero, and St John.
> 
> Oh, that's something that might make the audio confusing (let me know, Cagnes) - keeping track of all the strange names and all the girls at the foundling home being named Mary and the boys Joseph.
> 
> Just 3.5 stars for me, but I have hopes future books about some really interesting characters will be slightly less dark.


I didn't have any problem keeping track of the Marys & Josephs. I really like the book and the audio experience as well (of course I used my earbuds when someone else was in the room :-0)... gave it 4 stars. The narrator didn't do the greatest job with the male voices but they were tolerable & her female voices were really good. As the audiobook ended, it played on to a preview of the 2nd book & I found myself hooked. Luckily, I had borrowed that one too from overdrive & loaded on my ipod, so I'm now listening to .
Can't wait to get to book #3, I'm itching to read Silence's story!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> Julia Quinn, the first in the new series is on sale for $1.99
> 
> I really liked it. This series is set in time long before the original Bridgerton series. They are not related really to the characters. So no issue reading either of them first.


I love this one. I think that her last few books have been a little blah for me and generic. This is like her earlier novels.


----------



## crebel

I think this book was mentioned as a new author when it was released in March. It is still available for $1.99 (Avon Impulse line, Harper Collins). I bought it, but it hasn't made it to the top of my TBR pile yet to let you know what I think.



The next in series was released today and is also $1.99.



Just want to add on 7/7 that I have finished the first of these and almost done with the 2nd. They are fun HRs - a little bit romantic farce (IMO), reminiscent of Kelly Bowen although not as laugh-out-loud funny. Full-length, definitely worth the $1.99 price.

Edit #2: I feel I should revise my comments above for Book 2 in this series - NOT a romantic farce at all and has a unique plot line that covers some very emotional issues. Extremely strong heroines in both books. Both 4-stars from me!


----------



## Atunah

I'll put them on my list crebel. On my long and ever growing list. *sigh.

So I been a bit behind in reading, Wimbledon kind of threw me off and now I struggle to get back.

So I am reading this newest Lorraine Heath right now. 17% in. This premise, I just don't know about this. If this was any other author I would not even attempt to read that plot. Although you know after just a few pages in the book what that plot is, I won't give it away. Its in the reviews though everywhere so if you want to know. And if you read the previoius first in the Havisham series, you probably got an inkling where this was going. But I didn't know how. And now I am just like WTF. I have no clue, none, how Heath is going to make this work. But she has surprised me before. 


Its one of those books that will have some dissenting opinions I think.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I'll put them on my list crebel. On my long and ever growing list. *sigh.
> 
> So I been a bit behind in reading, Wimbledon kind of threw me off and now I struggle to get back.
> 
> So I am reading this newest Lorraine Heath right now. 17% in. This premise, I just don't know about this. If this was any other author I would not even attempt to read that plot. Although you know after just a few pages in the book what that plot is, I won't give it away. Its in the reviews though everywhere so if you want to know. And if you read the previoius first in the Havisham series, you probably got an inkling where this was going. But I didn't know how. And now I am just like WTF. I have no clue, none, how Heath is going to make this work. But she has surprised me before.
> 
> 
> Its one of those books that will have some dissenting opinions I think.


*nods head* I actually pre-ordered the Heath so have had it on my Kindle since April 26th. I keep moving it down the TBR pile because of the premise. I've not read a Heath I hated, she's an auto-buy for me, never anything less than 4 stars. I'm afraid of ruining that track record with this one. Maybe I'll go ahead and get it over with after I finish the mystery series I'm reading now.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I'll let you know when I am finished if she made it work. I am quite curious though how this will unfold.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> Well, I'll let you know when I am finished if she made it work. I am quite curious though how this will unfold.


My opinion is she made it work. I will be interested to see if you agree.


----------



## Trophywife007

loonlover said:


> My opinion is she made it work. I will be interested to see if you agree.


Me too!


Spoiler



Even though you know how things will work out it's still engaging to read. How does she do that?


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> My opinion is she made it work. I will be interested to see if you agree.





Trophywife007 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even though you know how things will work out it's still engaging to read. How does she do that?


You are making me feel MUCH better about starting this later today!


----------



## loonlover

Trophywife007 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even though you know how things will work out it's still engaging to read. How does she do that?


For most of the book I was going how can she reconcile this. I was satisfied at the conclusion, though.


----------



## Atunah

Avon is giving away a few freebies. 4 are HR

http://avonromance.com/avononlinegiveaway/

There is the Charis Michaels that crebel recommended up thread. All of the HR titles are a first in series, I checked. 
Full books.

I got 3 as I already read the Lenora Bell one. Just pick mobi if you want to put it on kindles and then use send to kindle, or use sideloading.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Avon is giving away a few freebies. 4 are HR


Maybe they got a bigger response than they expected. When I went there just now, you can only have one freebie and you have to sign up for their mailing list to get it. The list from which you can choose is longer than 4, but I didn't count.


----------



## crebel

The Lorraine Heath did not work for me, I wouldn't say I HATED it, but I sure didn't like it and it was only a 3-star read for me at best.  I didn't/don't like Julia and thought she was tremendously naÃ¯ve and the whole thing through the epilogue was pretty unbelievable. 

It sounds like I am the odd-woman out on the ending.  I'm glad others found it satisfying.


----------



## TriciaJ82

For those who have not purchased Duke of my Heart yet it is on sale for 1.99



Also the second in the series comes out next week 7/26. It is a reasonable 5.99 for the preorder.


----------



## Trophywife007

TriciaJ82 said:


> For those who have not purchased Duke of my Heart yet it is on sale for 1.99


Got it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Atunah

I really enjoyed this one and its on sale for 99 cents



And this I read some time ago. Good one of the little older (15 years) epic type HR. Kinley MacGregor who also writes PNR as Sherrilyn Kenyon of course. I can't remember much of this one, been a few years. Its the first in the brotherhood series.

Its $2.49


----------



## worktolive

Just picked this up from the library  :



I really want to read it right away, but I'm going on a weekend trip and it's a hardback so I don't know if I want to carry it in my luggage. Sigh, I so wish I could have gotten it from the library in ebook form, but I guess I'll just have to make do. Whatever did we use to do before our beloved Kindles?


----------



## TriciaJ82

worktolive said:


> Just picked this up from the library  :
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to read it right away, but I'm going on a weekend trip and it's a hardback so I don't know if I want to carry it in my luggage. Sigh, I so wish I could have gotten it from the library in ebook form, but I guess I'll just have to make do. Whatever did we use to do before our beloved Kindles?


I loved this one! I really didn't like the book before (Cold Hearted Rake) but this was fabulous. Kindles also make it easier not to be able to loose the book. I might be a bit absent minded so I try not to really go anywhere with library books


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Also the second in the series comes out next week 7/26. It is a reasonable 5.99 for the preorder.


"Tomorrow, tomorrow..." 

Has any read Jennifer McQuiston? Good cover, h wakes up in bed with a gorgeous Scotsman and apparently married to him, what's not to like? The reviews, however, are all over the place and I'm not sure I want to take a chance on it without hearing from someone here.

Atunah, I looked through your GoodReads HR list, but didn't find McQuiston listed. Do your GR peeps have anything to say? First book in the series is


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> "Tomorrow, tomorrow..."
> 
> Has any read Jennifer McQuiston? Good cover, h wakes up in bed with a gorgeous Scotsman and apparently married to him, what's not to like? The reviews, however, are all over the place and I'm not sure I want to take a chance on it without hearing from someone here.
> 
> Atunah, I looked through your GoodReads HR list, but didn't find McQuiston listed. Do your GR peeps have anything to say? First book in the series is


I did read that one, should have been in my read shelf. Let me see.

yep, read and liked it. Here was my review from then on goodreads
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/14823850-what-happens-in-scotland?from_search=true

I am never sure if my reviews are spoilers or not, but you can look it over. I found it charming. I read the 2nd in that series also and like it too. But I don't remember as much about it.


----------



## crebel

Thank you, oh favorite enabler, I have added it to my pile.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Today's kindle deal is Forever Your Earl. 

1.99

I believe it was Crebel that mentioned this trilogy a few pages back. I have read it as well and enjoyed it. It is worth the price


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Today's kindle deal is Forever Your Earl.
> 
> 1.99
> 
> I believe it was Crebel that mentioned this trilogy a few pages back. I have read it as well and enjoyed it. It is worth the price


You beat me to it, Tricia! A good series.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Also the second in the series comes out next week 7/26. It is a reasonable 5.99 for the preorder.


I read this yesterday, couldn't go to sleep until I finished. I thought it was wonderful, 5 stars for how it made me feel. When I first started reading it, the storyline seemed really familiar but I couldn't pinpoint to what - maybe I read the preview (which I don't usually do). There were maybe a few anachronisms and some more 'modern' sounding language that would lead me to take off a star if I were reviewing the technicalities.

I went back to read some of the reviews after I finished. A couple of reviewers didn't like the 'insta-lust' that started very early. I was good with it and felt it was more a matter of soulmates recognizing each other immediately. I recommend moving it to the top of your HR reading list!

Unfortunately, we have to wait until January for the next one. I'm a little disappointed this one isn't about King and hope we get his HEA at some point.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I read this yesterday, couldn't go to sleep until I finished. I thought it was wonderful, 5 stars for how it made me feel. When I first started reading it, the storyline seemed really familiar but I couldn't pinpoint to what - maybe I read the preview (which I don't usually do). There were maybe a few anachronisms and some more 'modern' sounding language that would lead me to take off a star if I were reviewing the technicalities.
> 
> I went back to read some of the reviews after I finished. A couple of reviewers didn't like the 'insta-lust' that started very early. I was good with it and felt it was more a matter of soulmates recognizing each other immediately. I recommend moving it to the top of your HR reading list!
> 
> Unfortunately, we have to wait until January for the next one. I'm a little disappointed this one isn't about King and hope we get his HEA at some point.


Have to agree with you. Definitely a 5 star for me. It was one that I am glad I wasn't reading at work as I might have been so engrossed I wouldn't have heard a call on the radio.


----------



## Atunah

Atunah said:


> So I am reading this newest Lorraine Heath right now. 17% in. This premise, I just don't know about this. If this was any other author I would not even attempt to read that plot. Although you know after just a few pages in the book what that plot is, I won't give it away. Its in the reviews though everywhere so if you want to know. And if you read the previoius first in the Havisham series, you probably got an inkling where this was going. But I didn't know how. And now I am just like WTF. I have no clue, none, how Heath is going to make this work. But she has surprised me before.
> 
> 
> Its one of those books that will have some dissenting opinions I think.


Crebel reminded me the other evening that I hadn't put an update on this down yet. Unfortunately, like crebel this one did not work for me. I finished it only so I could get to the end. I just didn't believe the whole thing and it had this cloud hovering over it the whole time. The main thing that drove the whole thing just was too icky and unpleasant for me.

i am reading this right now


It has one of the what I call waif type heroines, downtrotten, got nothing and nnobody, but is really sweet. Anne Gracie is really good at those heroines. And of course she sneaks her way into the "cold" hero's heart with her waifness. 

This was a harlequin reader's choice re-release of an older title.


----------



## worktolive

I was looking at the Anne Gracie book this morning and downloaded a sample. The plot sounded good. Unfortunately, I could have sworn it was $1.99 this morning, but now it's up to $3.99.


----------



## readingril

TriciaJ82 said:


>


Dagnabit, I read that waaaay tooo fast.

And needed a cigarette (I don't smoke) at the end. Very satisfying read, even if I guessed something earlier on.

I've very stingy with my 5 star reviews, but Kelly Bowen made me do it again.

The insta-lust/attraction that some reviewers didn't seem to like didn't put me off. I thought Elise & Noah were shooting off sparks from their first meeting.

I, too, would prefer King next... he better get his story!


----------



## Atunah

This box set of 3 full length Carolyn Jewel is only 99 cents. 
I read Scandal and it was a 5 star read for me, Indiscreet I gave 4 and I haven't read The Spare yet, but I own it. Great deal here. 
*99 cents*


The Salt Bride is free again for those that missed it in the past. First in series.
*Free*


This is free again, first in series by Mary Jo Putney
*free*


I read another by the author which I liked ok. Didn't read this, previously free. 
*Free*


I have read Simmons before and liked them. Medieval HR, which one doesn't see much anymore today. Older title. 
*99 cents*


Joan Wolf has some great older regencies, this is one she recently written. I like the premise. 
*99 cents*


Here is one I am going to get with my credit. Author gets good reviews including some friends on goodreads. I can't vouch, but some of her other books have some RT magazine reviews. She also writes for Hatchette. Highlanders. Weakness of mine. Along with Pirates. 
*99 cents*


----------



## worktolive

I finally got a chance to sit down and read Marrying Winterborne. Loved it! 

For once I didn't get annoyed over the heroine keeping secrets - I thought she had good reason to dread telling Rhys the truth (trying not to be spoilerish here). I can't wait for the third book starring Sebastien and Evie's son. Pandora sounds like she will be quite the challenge for him.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> This is free again, first in series by Mary Jo Putney
> *free*


I binge read this series in January of this year. Absolutely loved the first 5 books, rated them all 4 or 5 stars. Books 6 & 7 were good, but slightly "preachy" IMO, so I didn't enjoy them quite as much but still recommend the entire series for anyone who hasn't read them yet.

I didn't go back and check whether we talked about them in this thread while I was reading, but I know we discussed them in chat at least!


----------



## Atunah

I think you might have mentioned it in this thread too, but I know we expanded on all of it in chat. I think maybe last time it was free you mentioned it. I could be dreaming this of course.  

I just started the new Kelly Bowen and I already want to slow time. So that it won't be over so soon as its already a book that gulped me up like a sinkhole. That's a good thing by the way.  . I have loved every single book by her and she creates such a vivid HR world. Talk about world building, which I think is a term usually used for fantasy and UF and such. But it applies in my mind also to HR. With Bowen I feel like I am right there, almost a visual thing, but deeper.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> I finally got a chance to sit down and read Marrying Winterborne. Loved it!
> 
> For once I didn't get annoyed over the heroine keeping secrets - I thought she had good reason to dread telling Rhys the truth (trying not to be spoilerish here). I can't wait for the third book starring Sebastien and Evie's son. Pandora sounds like she will be quite the challenge for him.


Marrying Winterborne is a Daily Deal book on Amazon today, only $1.99! If anyone has been putting off getting this one because of price or are waiting for a library copy, now is a chance to have a copy for yourself. It's a re-read, keeper IMO.


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> Marrying Winterborne is a Daily Deal book on Amazon today, only $1.99! If anyone has been putting off getting this one because of price or are waiting for a library copy, now is a chance to have a copy for yourself. It's a re-read, keeper IMO.


Or read it from Overdrive and wants it for yourself (which would be me). 

I was just coming here to post that.


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> Or read it from Overdrive and wants it for yourself (which would be me).
> 
> I was just coming here to post that.


YAY! Isn't it more fun when a book you KNOW (not just willing to take a chance on) you want goes on sale?


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> YAY! Isn't it more fun when a book you KNOW (not just willing to take a chance on) you want goes on sale?


Oh yes!

You wouldn't think I'm a hoarder. Can't tell by my house. But I most definitely am.


----------



## Atunah

I have many as many hoards at my house as I have books.  At least I am consistent. 

This is free. 3 american historicals full length. I never read this author and she has more of contempo stuff. Later stuff is self published I think, she has had some series with St. Martins though so previously published.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah (and everyone else ) did you see that The Bride is on sale for 1.99?


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Atunah (and everyone else ) did you see that The Bride is on sale for 1.99?


I'm an everyone else who did see the sale!  Unfortunately, regardless of what browser I used, the formatting was so messed up for the blurb (and the look inside) on the book page that I was afraid of the formatting for the book itself and decided to pass  Has anyone bought and looked at the download yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You could download a sample . . . that should tell you about the formatting? Or buy it and if the formatting is bad, return it.

I'm not interested, but I did get the sample . . . . and the formatting seems fine.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> You could download a sample . . . that should tell you about the formatting? Or buy it and if the formatting is bad, return it.
> 
> I'm not interested, but I did get the sample . . . . and the formatting seems fine.


Thanks, Ann! I'm not a fan of sending samples to my Kindle (can't give you a really good reason  ), but should have considered it for checking formatting I was concerned about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Thanks, Ann! I'm not a fan of sending samples to my Kindle (can't give you a really good reason  ), but should have considered it for checking formatting I was concerned about.


I don't sample much either . . . . and I deleted this one.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'd love it if Julie Garwood wrote another historical.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Trophywife007 said:


> I'd love it if Julie Garwood wrote another historical.


Me too

Crebel that is so weird. I didn't purchase it because I already own it. Its definitely a different cover than my copy.


----------



## crebel

So... Back on pages 171-172 several of us were discussing The Farthingale Series by Meara Platt. This is a 5-book series about 5 sisters (one set of twins) the author _intentionally_ released in reverse chronological order! There is even an editorial review from Library Journal that starts, "Platt has created an out-of-order sort of series revolving around the Farthingale daughters...." My OCD about reading things in order led me to stop reading even though I really enjoyed the first two. Anyway, all that to say Book 5 is now available for pre-order and due out in September so I will be able to read the series in chronological order (whew)! The books in *chronological* order will be:

   

I'm looking forward now to being able to read the completed series, in order!


----------



## crebel

Ummm, currently popular cover art?


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for the chrono order on the Platt titles. I remember us talking about that OCD issue on those. 

What the heck with that cover image. Course, the only author I know in that lineup is Barbara Samuel. I read that book, was a 5 star. These books aren't even set in the same time period. Samuel's though looks the best as far as overall image. 

I am tired of dresses. First it was all dresses from the front, then the side and now the back. I want some heroes. Not just dresses. Pouts.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Thanks for the chrono order on the Platt titles. I remember us talking about that OCD issue on those.
> 
> What the heck with that cover image. Course, the only author I know in that lineup is Barbara Samuel. I read that book, was a 5 star. These books aren't even set in the same time period. Samuel's though looks the best as far as overall image.
> 
> I am tired of dresses. First it was all dresses from the front, then the side and now the back. I want some heroes. Not just dresses. Pouts.


The Barbara Samuel book you recommended a few pages ago is what set me on the path to seeing all those covers (they are all in the first 20 pages of released in the last 30 days, historical romance, regency). I bought the Samuel book and then kept thinking "Wait! That isn't the title of the book I just bought, is it?" Most of those are the 100-word title books that I wouldn't touch to save them from the water if they were floating by on the river - I particularly like this title: "Regency Romance: Clean Romance: A Rake's Daring Heart (Sweet Secret Baby Romance) (Inspirational Historical Romance Short Stories)" 

Here are two more where they at least tried to change it up some:


----------



## Atunah

They look all the same don't they. I mean even with different colors and all, its all one blob.

I consider those title stuffers to be all scammers. What else could they pack into that title? Pirates? Cowboys? Regency cowboys. Not that they care or the "books" even match anything they are suppose to be.

I don't browse anymore on amazon because of all that stuff. I look on goodreads, romance blogs and so on to find books. And of course what you guys come up with.

I finished the latest Kelly Bowen, which was delayed a bit due to the Olympics. As usual she delivered. 


Now I started another great one. I can tell its great already, I loved the first 2, although the 2nd was a bit on the deep dark side. 
3rd is this 

Like the other 2, it starts with some bad stuff, although nothing as bad as the 2nd one did. And it too has again this epicness that used to be found in HR of the past. You know, old school epic without the harems. Just big stories with characters that go through some extensive stuff and lots of feels.


----------



## readingril

Loved loved loved the Kelly Bowen!



Atunah said:


> Now I started another great one. I can tell its great already, I loved the first 2, although the 2nd was a bit on the deep dark side.
> 3rd is this
> 
> Like the other 2, it starts with some bad stuff, although nothing as bad as the 2nd one did. And it too has again this epicness that used to be found in HR of the past. You know, old school epic without the harems. Just big stories with characters that go through some extensive stuff and lots of feels.


I don't know why the beginning of the second book bothered me so much that I stopped reading the book. I really don't have any triggers that set me off, but unfortunately I don't have any desire to read the third book.

Looking at my OD checkouts, there's not even an historical on the list! Egads!


----------



## Atunah

I have a freebie. I had this one for a while, great author though so great freebie


This is 99 cents. I really enjoyed this new author, I read the first 2 and own the 3rd. This is the first in series. 


This is a repeat freebie. Older previously published HR title. First in series


----------



## Atunah

All 3 of the Falcon Club books by Katharine Ashe are on sale for *99* cents. Avon published. I read the first and liked it, gave it a 4. I read another by that author, can't recall which one now, different series.

In order
  

Miss Wonderful, first in Carsington by Loretta Chase is *1.99*


Highly recommend this Brockway. Its a first in a 2 book series. I gave it 5 star I loved it that much. 
*99 cents*


Another one of my 5 star reads. Amanda Quick. Standalone *1.99*


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah!

Interestingly, I bought and read Katharine Ashe's When A Scot Loves A Lady when it was released in Feburary 2008, gave it 4 stars.  For some reason I never followed through on the other 2 books of the trilogy.  Now they are happily in my TBR pile at a bargain price!

The Amanda Quick story and names sound so familiar, I would swear I have read it recently. But I have zero Amanda Quick books on my Kindle or in the cloud which seems very odd to me.  I know she writes under other names, but her historicals are always Amanda Quick, right??


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah!
> 
> Interestingly, I bought and read Katharine Ashe's When A Scot Loves A Lady when it was released in Feburary 2008, gave it 4 stars. For some reason I never followed through on the other 2 books of the trilogy. Now they are happily in my TBR pile at a bargain price!
> 
> The Amanda Quick story and names sound so familiar, I would swear I have read it recently. But I have zero Amanda Quick books on my Kindle or in the cloud which seems very odd to me. I know she writes under other names, but her historicals are always Amanda Quick, right??


Yes, her historicals all are written under Amanda Quick... this is an old title published long before there were E-versions. Maybe you recently read an actual hardcopy? A lot of Amanda Quick's books are available on Overdrive, so maybe you read it from there?

I love her work -- no stupid heroines or heros there.

Thanks for all the sales alerts, Atunah the Enabler!


----------



## Atunah

Good repeat freebie. Just ignore the cover, its horrible. Stella Riley though is a fantastic HR writer. First published in 1983. Sad thing is, this isn't the first bad cover for this one, just keep changing from bad to bad. Surely there got to be pre made ones that are better than this. I know some of us really loved The Parfit Knight by her and I floved that one. Haven't read this one yet.



Also, a couple of older Mary Balogh she is putting out herself are on sale for 1.99


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Good repeat freebie. ...


When I click, it shows only free through Kindle Unlimited ... otherwise $5.95 ... is that correct?


----------



## Atunah

It was definitely free earlier. Not just KU. I still have the email on the price drop. I didn't see it until today, it came in yesterday so just a short freebie. Sorry.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Sorry.


Oh, no problem. Just wanted to double-check. 
Oddly, none of the public libraries that I have access to have it available in any format, not print or digital.
I'm not a Kindle Unlimited subscriber, but usually these books are also available as a free monthly borrow for being a Prime member, which I am.
...
Just checked & sure enough it's available to borrow ... which I just did


----------



## crebel

The most popular cover image ever (apparently) continues...

 

One with at least a different background 

I am resolved to NEVER buy a book with this cover, I don't care who wrote it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh! and that third one flipped it to a mirror image too . . . how creative!


----------



## Atunah

I am going to have nightmares about that cover image.  
I am with crebel, I see this now and its an auto pass on the book. Seems like scammer books. See that last one and the blurb line? sexy collection of 34 hot taboo ebooks. That has to do with HR how? Unfortunately, scammers are still swamping romance like a tsunami and now they are swamping even more into HR. Ruining it for all of us. Garbage, utter garbage. 

I am done with browsing on amazon. Which leaves known authors, stuff I find here from you guys and other specific blogs and forums for HR. And the recommendations on goodreads. Just tired of what has happened to the kindle store. I used to love spending time at end of week to see what was released in HR and if anything looked good.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> The most popular cover image ever (apparently) continues...
> 
> 
> 
> One with at least a different background
> 
> I am resolved to NEVER buy a book with this cover, I don't care who wrote it!


And I had to go read the blurbs. The second one especially turned me against it even more because it was so poorly written. Not that I was interested in buying any of them anyway.  
Definitely going to stick with catching up on authors I hadn't read before Kboards. Lisa Kleypas, Mary Balogh, and a couple of others come to mind. I'm not having any trouble finding books to read.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Books 2-4 of Julie Garwoods Crown's Spies series is on sale for 3.99, regular 7.99

Book 1:

7.99

Book 2:

3.99

Book 3:

3.99

Book 4:

3.99

All of these books are technically standalone but they have interconnecting characters.


----------



## readingril

Christi Caldwell is a new to me indy author with a tremendous backlist. I pre-ordered this



and promptly forgot until the book arrived last week on my Kindle and managed to intrigue me enough to jump to the top of the ever lengthening TBR.

The first book in the series is currently free



Various titles seem to be available through KU.

(I do have other titles by her in my library that I've never read.  )


----------



## Atunah

I read one Caldwell and really liked it. I'll get back to her one of these days. Maybe 

Looks like the days of KOLL are over. I know some of you were using the once a month borrow on some HR. But now they have Prime Reading and I checked and there are a whopping 25 HR titles in the catalog. 
Out of just over a 1000. Maybe there will be more in future.

I still have KU prepaid till July so I have time to think about it and see how it changes by then.

I am almost through with this 


I believe its the debut of this author and features explorer heroes, which is a catnip for me. I really like it a lot, with some reservations as to motivations of the heroine at the start. Not a spoiler, but she was like obsessed and loved the hero before she even met him. It hasn't been really explained yet why. I am assuming because he was written in the scientific articles she likes reading and is not suppose to. Famous as explorer, but still doesn't explain it completely. 
I am intruiged at what I think is the setup for future heroes. This hero had something horrific happen when he was in Tibet, I think it was Tibet.


----------



## Atunah

Atunah said:


>


Funny thing, its now free, book I am reading right now. Snap it up.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Funny thing, its now free, book I am reading right now. Snap it up.


Thanks, just did!

I'm currently reading the latest Spindle Cove installment & loving it!


----------



## readingril

I remember Lenora Bell being mentioned in the thread at some point, but I just finished the second book in this series



Lots of humor, some angst, a bit of predictability I thought, but overall I really enjoyed the book and am looking forward to #3 in 2017.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Thanks, just did!
> 
> I'm currently reading the latest Spindle Cove installment & loving it!


I am so way behind on that series, I think I only read the first and some of the series after that and now some new book is a combination of characters from both of those series so I have to catch up before I can read the other newer from the other series. That was a mouthful and I confused myself. You know what I mean, right? 



readingril said:


> I remember Lenora Bell being mentioned in the thread at some point, but I just finished the second book in this series
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of humor, some angst, a bit of predictability I thought, but overall I really enjoyed the book and am looking forward to #3 in 2017.


I read the first, but don't remember much, I did give it 3.5 stars. That means I liked it ok or fine. Reading the blurb again, I have some memory flashes. I have too many characters in my head.


----------



## crebel

Snagged the freebie, thanks Atunah!

I have had the Lenora Bell on a wish list for a while.  I would go ahead and buy it, but I keep trying to whittle down my tbr pile unless there is a big sale or freebie, and then somehow the pile keeps getting larger anyway!  Sigh... such a terrible problem to have.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I am so way behind on that series, I think I only read the first and some of the series after that and now some new book is a combination of characters from both of those series so I have to catch up before I can read the other newer from the other series. That was a mouthful and I confused myself. You know what I mean, right?


I didn't even realize that there were combined characters when I started reading the book. I was familiar with the characters from the _Castles Ever After_ series since I've read those. Definitely not necessary to read that series 1st, but I understand where you're coming from since I'm neurotic about reading things in order!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just finished the newest release in Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series and OMG!



It has all the magic of her earlier books, but on steroids. To be honest, the Spindle Cove books have been hit and miss with me (some I enjoyed and some not so much). I would give it six stars if I could  I absolutely loved both the heroine and the hero, their dialogue was rapier sharp, I have not laughed so hard in months! Seriously, prepare to be charmed. There is also just enough of a mystery involved to keep you guessing and I was totally blown away with how that turned out. Just did not see it coming.

If you have lost your way with this series or just given up on it I urge you to pick this new one up. It will not only make you laugh....it also has some very hot love scenes. It has felt like a long dry summer with me struggling through a procession of mediocre reads but this one has reminded me of why I love to read.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just finished the newest release in Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series and OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> It has all the magic of her earlier books, but on steroids. To be honest, the Spindle Cove books have been hit and miss with me (some I enjoyed and some not so much). I would give it six stars if I could  I absolutely loved both the heroine and the hero, their dialogue was rapier sharp, I have not laughed so hard in months! Seriously, prepare to be charmed. There is also just enough of a mystery involved to keep you guessing and I was totally blown away with how that turned out. Just did not see it coming.
> 
> If you have lost your way with this series or just given up on it I urge you to pick this new one up. It will not only make you laugh....it also has some very hot love scenes. It has felt like a long dry summer with me struggling through a procession of mediocre reads but this one has reminded me of why I love to read.


Oops. I guess it is technically part of the 'Castles Ever After' series, but the heroine is from the Spindle Cove series. Rather confusing! You don't have to have read either series to enjoy this one however.


----------



## cagnes

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just finished the newest release in Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series and OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> It has all the magic of her earlier books, but on steroids. To be honest, the Spindle Cove books have been hit and miss with me (some I enjoyed and some not so much). I would give it six stars if I could  I absolutely loved both the heroine and the hero, their dialogue was rapier sharp, I have not laughed so hard in months! Seriously, prepare to be charmed. There is also just enough of a mystery involved to keep you guessing and I was totally blown away with how that turned out. Just did not see it coming.
> 
> If you have lost your way with this series or just given up on it I urge you to pick this new one up. It will not only make you laugh....it also has some very hot love scenes. It has felt like a long dry summer with me struggling through a procession of mediocre reads but this one has reminded me of why I love to read.


Totally agree, loved everything about it!


----------



## crebel

I have got to stop trying to browse Amazon Historical Romance>Regency>last 30 days. The most used cover art ever continues...

   

*shudder* Interesting that there are a couple of "male" author names in the mix this time.


----------



## Atunah

Checked one out and of course is another scammer. 3 days ago published, garbage like this is still being put in KU. They need to get some eyeballs on this stuff. Its a bunch of porn shorts with a misleading title. First "book" is a shifter porn by the way. Almost no HR in that scam pile. This is what is making me sick and angry. I used to love browsing the last 30 day published in the store. Because of garbage like this I can't anymore. There needs to be approval for every book uploaded. Known authors get a pass, anyone else must be looked at. They have ruined my way of finding new HR books. Taken all the fun out of it for me.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Checked one out and of course is another scammer. 3 days ago published, garbage like this is still being put in KU. They need to get some eyeballs on this stuff. Its a bunch of porn shorts with a misleading title. First "book" is a shifter porn by the way. Almost no HR in that scam pile. This is what is making me sick and angry. I used to love browsing the last 30 day published in the store. Because of garbage like this I can't anymore. There needs to be approval for every book uploaded. Known authors get a pass, anyone else must be looked at. They have ruined my way of finding new HR books. Taken all the fun out of it for me.


Agreed. I probably shouldn't even post them here since it gives the scammers more eyeballs on their "work". I did report them, but I don't know how much impact that has. I'm hoping this is the next thing Amazon cracks down on after trying to take care of the "honest and unbiased" incentivized product reviews.

IMHO the Romance categories are the most abused for scammers and purposefully wrong listings. At least they are easily recognizable; it's not like I'm going to waste money buying these books, but it sure is a waste of time to try to find REAL Kindle books. I think I am going back to browsing regular books and then I can look at a Kindle edition when they have one. Most (all?) of these books are digital editions only, so they don't come up in the regular bookstore.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Agreed. I probably shouldn't even post them here since it gives the scammers more eyeballs on their "work". I did report them, but I don't know how much impact that has. I'm hoping this is the next thing Amazon cracks down on after trying to take care of the "honest and unbiased" incentivized product reviews.
> 
> IMHO the Romance categories are the most abused for scammers and purposefully wrong listings. At least they are easily recognizable; it's not like I'm going to waste money buying these books, but it sure is a waste of time to try to find REAL Kindle books. I think I am going back to browsing regular books and then I can look at a Kindle edition when they have one. Most (all?) of these books are digital editions only, so they don't come up in the regular bookstore.


I don't mind getting my eyeballs on them, like you I reported it. Who knows if it helps, but I have to assume if they keep getting reports they might think of a way to do this better. Those scammers are always in KU as they try to scam page reads. This scammer has the regency porn listed as second book on the to go links, but it is not actually the 2nd one listed. Since they are short, I was able to see that in the sample. What they do is put the 2nd story link actually at the end of the book and so get paid for the full read. I wouldn't be suprised if there is a lot of garbage and empty pages in between the other shorts and the last one. More page reads to scam.

I think you have a good idea looking in books, not kindle books for reads. Scammers don't bother creating a paperversion.

I also have been using goodreads recommendations a lot. Since I have logged a lot of star ratings there, its quite good by now. It uses your star ratings and others and so goes by what one actually likes, not like amazon's also boughts. I really do not care what else someone bought, I care what else someone liked.

But browsing like I used to I have completely stopped. Only thing I still do is sort by publishing date and see what is coming up in the future. I don't think the scammers do pre-order and I can then again use the book section for that. Good idea.


----------



## Atunah

Diversion books has freebies. I'll try to put them all down, might miss some so here is the direct link also as there are non romances in there too

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_price-asc-rank?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cp_30%3Adiversion+books&unfiltered=1&qid=1476398405&sort=price-asc-rank

      
    

I think I got all the HR. All free guys. And Diversion publishes a lot of backlist so most of these are backlist authors.


----------



## cagnes

Free today.  I love Callie Hutton's historical westerns!



Also wanted to mention for the Poldark fans that I just realized that season 2 started! Luckily, I was able to catch up with the 1st two episodes on PBS.com. Episode 3 airs Sunday night on PBS. 
.... can't wait, it sooo good!


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just finished the newest release in Tessa Dare's Spindle Cove series and OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> It has all the magic of her earlier books, but on steroids. To be honest, the Spindle Cove books have been hit and miss with me (some I enjoyed and some not so much). I would give it six stars if I could  I absolutely loved both the heroine and the hero, their dialogue was rapier sharp, I have not laughed so hard in months! Seriously, prepare to be charmed. There is also just enough of a mystery involved to keep you guessing and I was totally blown away with how that turned out. Just did not see it coming.
> 
> If you have lost your way with this series or just given up on it I urge you to pick this new one up. It will not only make you laugh....it also has some very hot love scenes. It has felt like a long dry summer with me struggling through a procession of mediocre reads but this one has reminded me of why I love to read.


I'd wavered on this one so bought on your recommendation. Thank you very much for that as I thoroughly enjoyed it. One of her best.


----------



## Atunah

Judith McNaught is finally coming to ebook, properly. There were some bootlegs out a few years back, but November 1st, the real ones are finally being re-released. Including Whitney, My Love. All on the same day. I read Kingdom of Dreams few years back so I am looking forward. They are 6.99 for the ebooks. Through her old publisher, Pocketbooks. (Simon&Schuster)

I will be reading them in chronologial order, which is a tad different than the series listed. 

This is what I had in my notes on goodreads, based on McNaughts website chrono order

order chronological:

Kingdom
Once and always
something wonderful
almost heaven
whitney
until you
miracles

Most say they are really standalones, but you know how that goes with me.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Most say they are really standalones, but you know how that goes with me.


_Me toooo!_


----------



## crebel

I have also read that Whitney, My Love will be the edited/rewritten 'politically correct' version and not the original.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I have also read that Whitney, My Love will be the edited/rewritten 'politically correct' version and not the original.


I asked some other readers and apparently that has been done years ago. There was a newer paperback out back then as a re-release where it was already done PC. From what I understand some rape was toned down. But since I have never read that particular book before of after the "cleansing", I don't know how it is now. That is why the older paperbacks have been hunted down much more than the newer paperbacks. For some reason Simon and Schuster is just now making a ebook version available, even though they had a newer PB version before.


----------



## crebel

Okay, I confess, now I am browsing last 30 days releases just to see how many new versions of "The Cover" continue,  Here are today's new finds.

   

In case anybody wants to see them all at once (so far).



crebel said:


>





crebel said:


>





crebel said:


>


That's 18 books with some minor variations of the same cover since I started noticing them on August 19th.


----------



## Atunah

I can't even       

These scammers are why I would like curating in the KU program. one has 40 garage shorts "included" Yeah right. None of them as usual have anything to do with HR or anything else. I think they just keep regurgitating this same image. 
Ridiculous. Yes, give me curated content any day so I don't have to deal with this junk anymore.


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> Okay, I confess, now I am browsing last 30 days releases just to see how many new versions of "The Cover" continue,  Here are today's new finds.


crebel, that's hilarious!  I wonder if those authors are aware of how many times that photo has been used for historical romance covers.


----------



## readingril

That lady sure gets around. 

She even managed to get her dress dyed.


----------



## cagnes

readingril said:


> That lady sure gets around.
> 
> She even managed to get her dress dyed.


lol!  It goes to show how slim the pickings are for good historical stock photos.

Not sure it you had these in your dress collection crebel....


----------



## Atunah

Anyone read Meredith Duran? I read first 

which is the first in a series. I had a hard time liking the heroine, then at times I totally got her. I gave it a 3 for some inconsistencies of character actions, but oh can that woman write. Its such a pleasure reading the pages.

I am now almost done with the 2nd which features the disgusting [illegitimate person] of a brother of the first, he's a duke. [illegitimate person] in the sense of how horrible he was. OMG I live this 2nd one. The heroine, the tortured deranged at times melting hero. There are so many layers in these pages its just fascinating. I was so intrigued when I found out he was going to be the hero in this, after reading the first. I read them back to back. Duran takes no short cuts. And I am learning many words. 
Fecund
Encomiums
hagiography
chiffonier
unctuously

These are just some of the the things that have been proudly added to my vocabulary builder. 

here is the book, 2nd in the series. 


I owned the 2 already so I finally get to whittle down my owned book tbr pile.

eta: seriously? illegitimate person? That is what I get filtered? That is going to make talking about some HR a bit difficult


----------



## readingril

cagnes said:


> lol!  It goes to show how slim the pickings are for good historical stock photos.
> 
> Not sure it you had these in your dress collection crebel....


That first one is $1.99 for 16 pages! :O No, thanks.

I don't go browsing KU, the books seem to find me somehow, and end up on a wait list 'til their turn (which for some can be a very long time!).

ETA: Bummer. Neither of those books of Duran's are available at either of my Overdrive libraries.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> lol!  It goes to show how slim the pickings are for good historical stock photos.
> 
> Not sure it you had these in your dress collection crebel....


That's not even close to what a Regency ball gown would look like if they wanted to try some semblance of historical accuracy, but the fluffy Cinderella ball gown seems to be the norm even in traditionally published book covers.

I believe other than the Barbara Samuel back list release, Lucien's Fall, these are pretty much all scam bundles, thinly veiled erotica shorts, and repeat stories retitled and put under other pseudonyms with keyword stuffed titles and several with nary a regency story in them to keep taking advantage of the 30-day lists. No need for "new" covers, just rinse and repeat in a different story order - created just for "click farm" KU accounts. Apologies to any author who thought they were getting a good deal on a cover to represent a real book. They are tainted in my mind now regardless of what is really inside.

Just because I'm a curious type, I'd like to know where the photo for the cover originated. I can't imagine Barbara Samuel using a stock cover.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> ETA: Bummer. Neither of those books of Duran's are available at either of my Overdrive libraries.


Yeah, those are Simon and Schuster, those are rarely in the library. I bought then on sale for 1.99 back in 2013.



crebel said:


> That's not even close to what a Regency ball gown would look like if they wanted to try some semblance of historical accuracy, but the fluffy Cinderella ball gown seems to be the norm even in traditionally published book covers.
> 
> I believe other than the Barbara Samuel back list release, Lucien's Fall, these are pretty much all scam bundles, thinly veiled erotica shorts, and repeat stories retitled and put under other pseudonyms with keyword stuffed titles and several with nary a regency story in them to keep taking advantage of the 30-day lists. No need for "new" covers, just rinse and repeat in a different story order - created just for "click farm" KU accounts. Apologies to any author who thought they were getting a good deal on a cover to represent a real book. They are tainted in my mind now regardless of what is really inside.
> 
> Just because I'm a curious type, I'd like to know where the photo for the cover originated. I can't imagine Barbara Samuel using a stock cover.


I feel bad for Barbara Samuel. She is publishing her back list by herself and when I bought the book in 2011 it had a different more home made cover on it. So she must have hired a cover artist. Her's looks the best out of all the batch, but its still a stock cover image I guess. Lucien's Fall was a 5 star read for me by the way and it is in KU in case anyone wonders about it. I highly recommend it if you like the time period. Georgian.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Some years ago a friend recommended Candace Proctor's _Whispers of Heaven_ to me. It wasn't available in ebook, and if I'm remembering right it wasn't even available new in paper. Since I already wasn't buying paper books at the time, I'm not sure. My library did have it, so I read it, and it's one of my all time favorites. I was hopping around Amazon last night following Also Boughts and there it was - not merely an ebook, but a reasonably priced ebook @ $4.99. I bought and started reading, and sat up all night with it again. If you haven't read it, it's like an Australian western. Set in Tasmania. Hero is an Irish convict. I'm not posting link because my dial-up is tedious, so you get to search. 

Candace Proctor now writes the Sebastian St. Cyr historical mysteries as C.S. Harris, and I admit to being so hooked on that series I pay the high ebook price for them the minute they're released. It's one of only half a dozen series I feel that way about.

Having found that one, I also found Penelope Williamson's _The Outsider_, a classic in the Western Historical Romance subgenre IMO. That's not the same kind of surprise, as it's been available as an ebook for some time. However, it's another I only read from the library, and the outrageous price for the digital version of a book that old and one I'd already read stopped me from buying. It too is now priced reasonably. So I have both on my Kindle.

If you like Westerns at all and haven't read these two, they're definitely worth taking a look at.


----------



## Atunah

I adore the St. Cyr series. So much so that I am pacing myself reading it. I don't want to be caught up too soon. That is how much I love that series. My favorite historical mystery series, nothing else comes close for me. 

I'll have to check out Whispers of Heaven by her under a different name. Thanks, sounds great. I had no idea that Penelope Williamson is Candice Proctor's sister, I just found that out on the csharris website. 

Don't know what I ever did without google.


----------



## Atunah

Sorry this post is not going to be pretty. I am in my bedroom. I'm typing on my phone, well actually I'm speaking into my phone so we'll see how that goes. 

I finished it 2 Meredith Duran's. I didn't like the first one as much as the 2nd. I love the second one, fool me twice. It had all my catnip. Tortured cold hero capable heroine in peril. She got him out of his shell layer by layer. Sigh Worthy. I gave it 5 stars.

Now I'm reading a really old book The Bride of the machugh by jan speas cox. It was first published in 1954 then later in 1978 by Avon. It is very historic and detailed and so far I love it it does not read like a old book. I couldn't find that book offered any more for sale but I did find a ebook version on openlibrary.org. I have no idea how they have a copy but they are official they are linked on my library website. It does have a few scanning errors here now but at least I get to read it. Sorry I can't make any links on my phone I haven't figured that one out yet. Some of the words Google is hearing are really funny just be glad I'm fixing them before I post it


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I finished it 2 Meredith Duran's. I didn't like the first one as much as the 2nd. I love the second one, fool me twice. It had all my catnip. Tortured cold hero capable heroine in peril. She got him out of his shell layer by layer. Sigh Worthy. I gave it 5 stars.


I looked at my list and sure enough, I read Fool Me Twice a few years ago and rated it 4.5 stars. I've only read a couple of hers, but my favorite was A Lady's Lesson in Scandal which was a My Fair Lady story. The heroine was very strong and self-assured while the hero was more of a beta (total catnip for me).


----------



## crebel

I ran across this free book today. Cover blurbs from Eloisa James, Teresa Medeiros, and Christina Dodd. Book 1 of a series of 5 with the remaining books currently priced at $3.99. I thought it sounds worth a try! Anyone already know this author?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I ran across this free book today. Cover blurbs from Eloisa James, Teresa Medeiros, and Christina Dodd. Book 1 of a series of 5 with the remaining books currently priced at $3.99. I thought it sounds worth a try! Anyone already know this author?


I had never heard of this author, but looking her up these are re-releases from 2003 that were published with Berkley. I see books going back to the early 90's. Looking interesting, putting it on my list. Let us know how you like it when you get to it.


----------



## Atunah

All of Judith McNaught back titles are coming out on the 1st and they are all at 6.99. But today Whitney, My love is on sale for pre-order at $2.99



I have so far read Kingdom of Dreams, which is the first in my reading order which I plucked from her website. Chronological order. So my next up is Once and Always.


----------



## crebel

The use of the cover I have been watching is slowing down some (although may surge again on Nov 1 to get back on the 30-day lists!)



However, we do have a couple of up-and-comers for the new repeat cover of keyword stuffed title, "mixed genre" bundles, and Regency-not-regency shorts!

     

   

    

There are a couple of more repeat covers that are the same type, but so far only have 2 or 3 'different' titles and authors, so I haven't included them in my little watchdog crusade yet. I'll see if they surge into the running after the first of the month. Truly the Last 30 days Historical Romance>Regency lists are worthless past the first page if you happen to catch it at the right hour of the day.


----------



## Atunah

Sigh, I thought the scams were taken care off, its worse than ever or more now.  

May their bollocks be sprayed with hot pepper sauce.


----------



## Atunah

Sourcebook Casablanca has a freebie that looks good. 
Math geek heroine, gaming hell owner hero that is apparently nice, not of the alphole variety. If I go by reviews, there are lots of good ones. First in series.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Sourcebook Casablanca has a freebie that looks good.
> Math geek heroine, gaming hell owner hero that is apparently nice, not of the alphole variety. If I go by reviews, there are lots of good ones. First in series.


Thanks, Atunah. I grabbed it.


----------



## readingril

I adore geeky heroines. Danke!


----------



## Atunah

Jederzeit


----------



## readingril

Had to google that one! I'm used to the "bitte shon" response from other co-workers who know my same meager amount of German (even though I definitely have German blood in me, and acquired a German surname by marriage  )

The other day I said grazie (Italian thanks) to a co-worker and she turned around and asked if I was calling her grouchy. She was kidding. I think.

So.... to get this post back on track... working my way through Mary Balogh's Bedwyn series, with interruptions by a weird book and a contemporary romance before I get back on track. Sometimes I just gotta, not cleanse the palette, but change the palette up a bit to make me appreciate a good romance!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Had to google that one! I'm used to the "bitte shon" response from other co-workers who know my same meager amount of German (even though I definitely have German blood in me, and acquired a German surname by marriage  )
> 
> The other day I said grazie (Italian thanks) to a co-worker and she turned around and asked if I was calling her grouchy. She was kidding. I think.
> 
> So.... to get this post back on track... working my way through Mary Balogh's Bedwyn series, with interruptions by a weird book and a contemporary romance before I get back on track. Sometimes I just gotta, not cleanse the palette, but change the palette up a bit to make me appreciate a good romance!


Bitte Schoen wouldn't be what we said in our region. Lowly east Bavarians we are.  Its amazing how many versions of this there are depending on where you are in germany. Plus I am too lazy to find the right umlaut thingy on my keyboard. Its always a pain when I chat with my aunt in germany as I want to type in english, but cant and then I have to use ue and ae and all those annoying things. 
I couldn't type one that we would say in our neck of the woods back home and one wouldn't find a translation for it. So I picked the one I might have used while working in the office. 

That was funny about your coworker. 

I just cleansed my HR palate with a CR and I missed that thing that HR has. Some stuff just doesn't work for me in CR. So while I am waiting on the 4th in the Meredith Duran series from the library, I am reading this 


Good ol regency for a more easy read.


----------



## crebel

I had a pre-order show up this morning. I don't remember pre-ordering, but the book is a new series start for Alissa Johnson and is still $1.99 today. Interesting note about this series, the next 3 books are also ALL already available for pre-order, with Book 4 being released in December of this year. Also in KU.

Now I'm wondering if this is a re-release of an old series with new covers and ASINs, I'll have to do some searching through my archives.



eta: Yes, *insert swear word of choice here*, these are re-releases of books I already have on Kindle. I recognize the "old" covers which are only available now as used paperbacks according to the author page. I HATE when they do that. Off to do a return...


----------



## Atunah

Yes, those are re-release. The Providence series from 2008. There are 4. 

As luck would have it
Tempting Fate
Mc Allistair's fortune
Destined to last. 

I know Montlake bought up Leisure publishing, which those were with. But, they are being released under Stonesong digital, which is a publisher assisted publishing. They were though on Montlake for a while as I own 2 of them with montlake. 

So check your account first as those links don't exist anymore.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Yes, those are re-release. The Providence series from 2008. There are 4.
> 
> As luck would have it
> Tempting Fate
> Mc Allistair's fortune
> Destined to last.
> 
> I know Montlake bought up Leisure publishing, which those were with. But, they are being released under Stonesong digital, which is a publisher assisted publishing. They were though on Montlake for a while as I own 2 of them with montlake.
> 
> So check your account first as those links don't exist anymore.


Yes, see my edited post above. *grumble*


----------



## Atunah

Ugh, sorry. Yes, I hate that. Happened to me before too. I wish they'd keep all the versions in one link at least. So it would still show the banner on the top.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ugh, sorry. Yes, I hate that. Happened to me before too. I wish they'd keep all the versions in one link at least. So it would still show the banner on the top.


Sort of off-topic, but I also wish we had the opportunity to give an explanation when we choose 'other' from the return dropdown box or that "I already own this book" were one of the choices.

btw - I also prefer the 'old' covers. In my opinion the new covers look homemade or less professional.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Sort of off-topic, but I also wish we had the opportunity to give an explanation when we choose 'other' from the return dropdown box or that "I already own this book" were one of the choices.
> 
> btw - I also prefer the 'old' covers. In my opinion the new covers look homemade or less professional.


yes, be nice if one could put some text in when choosing other. I agree with the covers. But then I am just so so tired with all the fluffy prom dresses on HR. Tired of only having the heroine on it, tired of just having a 5 mile long skirt showing. They are just all the same now. Dress dress dress dress.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

My sister loves historical romance. Maybe I'll comb these pages to find a good few for her to read!


----------



## crebel

The blue dress lives on, but we have at least one new pose! Here are the newly published and one "republished" to have a November date to make it back to the 30-day lists.

    

Of the other 15 covers I posted on October 30th, 9 of them have already been "re-published" with November dates now.

If it irritates anyone that I keep bringing these up, feel free to say so and I'll stop. They make me laugh now!


----------



## Atunah

No no, don't stop. Its like I can't look away. How many different ways can one show off a blue dress. Is there a deeper meaning? Why is it blue, where did it come from. Life's questions. And a really nice distraction from the horror of real life right now.  

So its over 20 now? Seems like you posted more. I am starting to look for subliminal images in the distance now. Castle, door, sofa, staircase. I think we haven't had a floating horse head or a pirate yet with the blue dress lady.  

The republishing is a scam move to get back into the new releases. I can't believe they keep letting them do that. Some authors in the past used that "trick" to get rid of many bad reviews, when their book was carp. But now its a scammer move in KU. 

I love how the first one you list says its a 13000 word short, yet the file size is huge, 4800 KB. Means its got a lot of garbage stuffed in there to get the page reads. Ugh.


----------



## crebel

Yep, up to 25 different titles/authors now for the blue dress/ringlet sporting/white glove and shawl woman!  Today was the first time I also posted a repeat that has been republished, I haven't been keeping track of that before.  How about the title of the 4th one in today's batch?  "The Bodice Ripper" (Historical Romantic Suspense) - and it's both Victorian AND Regency, amazing!  Here's the blurb ...

"He's seductive, interesting, and oh so very sexy. But is he dangerous, too?
My dad is dead, and he was murdered. Now I'm all alone, with no answers and a lot of questions.
James Poole seemed like the answer to a lot of them.
He could also be my own fatal mistake. But I can't stop thinking of him... or teasing him."

My "dad"?? Sure sounds Victorian/Regency to me, how about you?


----------



## Atunah

They got that spot on with language, didn't they. Wow.  

I am in awe of the time warp to have it be regency and victorian, brilliant really.  

Ah yes the ringlets, I am envious of those ringlets. 

I can't put the link to it down as its erotic something, but that same blurb is on a book called Wench by Ivanna Roze. I get several hits with James Poole and part of that blurb. I found one published in 2015 with parts of the blurb and the name, they might have stolen it from there or the scam is been going on this long. Its called That saucy wench by marina Morrow.

Wow, this is some elaborate scam enterprise


----------



## Atunah

I am reading like a fiend. Out of the rut, into the past. Some of them though are historical mysteries. I read this by Sherry Thomas, who of course usually writes HR

Not a romance, but a 5 star HM read for me. Then I read 2 more in the Sebastian st. Cyr HM's, number 5 and 6 and I already checked out 7 from the library.

As to HR, I finished  and it was a really nice regency.

Then I finished the 4th in Meredith Duran series and I loved the last one. The hero, oh sigh. 

It was so so good. The from the gutter to owning part of dark London type hero. Its like catnip to me. And pair him with the elegant ice princess, sigh.

Then I read 
which I really liked a lot. Very emotional and also funny at times. Reviews among my GR folks were split. This has a sequel which I will not read. Why? Because its the same book just from the POV of the second potential hero from this book. So everything gets repeated and I have no interest in books like that. So I consider this a stand alone. Apparently one can read the so called sequel also as a standalone as it happens at the same time. But I wouldn't want to read both again, so boring.

Now I started a book that someone mentioned somewhere on a romance blog or thread, I can't recall now. I noticed that I have owned that one since February 2012 and it was free at the time, so chances are some of you own it too. These authors books are re-releases from the 90's. So far I am really liking what I am reading. 

Only took over 4 years to get to this one. Its why I always snicker when I see authors getting impatient waiting for reviews like 4 days after they had a book for free. Try 4 years.


----------



## crebel

Not previously posted: 

New publication dates:  

Also a new publication date, but note the author name on the book page is now "Cassandra Cassandra", but the name on the cover is still "Cassandra Michaels"



How about this one? On the book page the title is "A Rake's Daring Heart" and author Paula Mabel, but the cover says "Only Way to Tame A Rake" and is again Cassandra Michaels...



BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE (said in my best late-night infomercial voice)! This book from an author I at least recognize, has ratings and reviews and was published in 2013 showed up in my recommendations this morning. Maybe the blue-dressed lady is the female version of Fabio if she's been around at least that long?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am reading like a fiend. Out of the rut, into the past. Some of them though are historical mysteries. I read this by Sherry Thomas, who of course usually writes HR
> 
> Not a romance, but a 5 star HM read for me. Then I read 2 more in the Sebastian st. Cyr HM's, number 5 and 6 and I already checked out 7 from the library.


I've been looking at this one and the St. Cyr's for a while but avoiding due to price. Now that I have finally got the public library thing going with my Kindle I can borrow these - woohoo!!

Just read this HR. It was decent, 3-stars from me, but had a fair amount of gratuitous steam that seemed unlikely for the heroine. I skimmed past much of it.



Now reading this one and am loving it so far. Can't go wrong with a Karen Ranney, IMHO!


----------



## Atunah

We could call the blue dressed lady Flavia. . I doubt she is getting paid even a fraction of what Fabio did.

I always await your blue dress posts now. Just to see how many you can find. Are you keeping a running tally on the number? Remember when there was that guy that was on every stinking cover for a while? There was a thread I think in the WC about him. He was everywhere, CR, HR, laying on beds looking at camera, holding swords, grabbing boobies.

I think Flavia has him beaten easily. Hey, she might even beat the number of covers total at some point.

***************8
Ugh, gratuitous steam, I hate that stuff. When it doesn't fit the characters and the story, it doesn't fit. That has ruined books for me.

I read that Ranney, gave it 5 stars. . I am with you on not going wrong with her. I pretty much loved everything I have read by her. I pull her out when I am in a reading rut, or nothing works. Its as much as a guarantee I can get with a book

I just finished that freebie from 2012. I recommend it. I was very surprised at it. 

Not sure what I expected. Russian princess heroine is charming, Viscount that is major in the army or whatever its called in 18teens. She a pawn to bring together England and Russia against France. So them falling in love, very bad idea. He is her escort from there to england to marry a princely Duke. First half is like a road adventure. Even has a crazy but fun hot air balloon escape over the channel. 
It is in traditional regency style as it has no steam of any kind. But lots and lots of longing and yearning. Romantic. But much more adventure than usual trad reg. And Prinny and Wellington. And a boat, oh sorry, a sloop. . There be a ride on a free trader sloop. 
It was free in 2012, but since I own it, I can loan it out if someone wants it and doesn't have it. She has The Reluctant lady listed as the 2nd and Poetic Justice as the 3rd in some series. But I think only Poetic Justice is a true sequel as it involves a friend of the hero from Royal Renegade. The names of the 2nd don't ring a bell to me.


----------



## crebel

I looked back through the thread to see if anyone had posted this series which I bought on November 1 and I don't find us talking about them. They are each an interesting price right now of $2.51 (so pretty much a bargain for full-length HR). All are well-reviewed, often described as laugh-out-loud funny/farce, and are Victorian era. Anyone familiar with them? I'm sure I've seen them in someone's reading bar...


----------



## Atunah

I have not read those crebel. I have one on a want to read list, so you right, someone must have talked about them, or had them in the bar.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have not read those crebel. I have one on a want to read list, so you right, someone must have talked about them, or had them in the bar.


To heck with the want to read list! At those prices, I just went ahead and added them to the pile.


----------



## crebel

Here's another series that keeps showing up in my recommendations. Love the branding of the covers. Besides reading the reviews, I want to hear from someone I "know" who has read them. Atunah was not familiar with the author, anyone else?


----------



## crebel

A book I had on a watch list as a potential KOLL borrow is free today if anyone is interested.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> A book I had on a watch list as a potential KOLL borrow is free today if anyone is interested.


Looks interesting... got it! Thanks!


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> A book I had on a watch list as a potential KOLL borrow is free today if anyone is interested.


There's also a free novella by the same author


----------



## dakila

I love "*To Dance with Kings*" by Rosalind Laker. Has anybody here read that one? I like it very much since I dislike 'weak' heroines. I love them snarky, self-competent, and does not need saving all the time. The very beginning of it hooked me because it started like a fairy tale of some sort. Noble group of men witnessing a mother giving birth. The leading man, just out of his teens makes a vow of coming back for the baby after a few years... if you haven't read that book yet, you should! I found my copy at a second hand book store near our place and consider it one of my treasures in my bookshelf.


----------



## chipotle

Can anyone recommend any good Christmas-themed HRs? I've read all the Mary Baloghs I can find via my libraries. Thanks!


----------



## cagnes

Free today 11/28/16.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Free today 11/25/16.


Ohhh, good find. Course I already read it and the other 10 in the series. Anyone not having had started this series, snap this one up. It is the first. Don't see freebies like those often. Maybe because the latest in the series is coming out tomorrow. Says she of the library waiting list. I didn't get to it in time to be higher on the list, but hopefully won't take too long. The books in that series are very different from each other and the later ones aren't like the earlier ones. Not in quality or how I liked them, just in theme. I liked all of them, only one in the middle I didn't love quite as much and that was Asa's story. They have a bit of a gothic quality to them in the early ones. Great series, I think the one coming out tomorrow is the last if I am not mistaken. Which I might be.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Free today 11/*28*/16.


I agree with Atunah, good book! Grab it if you don't already have it in your pile.


----------



## Atunah

I just noticed cagnes date on the sale. I think someone is still deep in the turkey left overs.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I just noticed cagnes date on the sale. I think someone is still deep in the turkey left overs.


Oops, yeah lets blame it on the turkey! 

I when ahead and grabbed it even though I've read it. It's not often that I come across a free Elizabeth Hoyt book.

I really enjoy the audio version of this series.... I've just started listening to . The latest book (Duke of Pleasure (Maiden Lane Book 11) is being released tomorrow. Luckily I'm 1st in line for the audiobook at my library.


----------



## cagnes

chipotle said:


> Can anyone recommend any good Christmas-themed HRs? I've read all the Mary Baloghs I can find via my libraries. Thanks!


I can't think of any offhand. I have read some Christmas themed HRs, but I'm pretty sure they were all novellas & part of a series.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Just so no one misses it two Judith mcnaughts are in sale today for the kindle daily deal.


----------



## Atunah

Wohoooo thanks Tricia. I been waiting on Once and Always and those aren't at my libraries. Its the next in the chronological order to read for me. Snapped that one up. 
Already read Kingdom as its the 1st in chrono. Although they list as 2 series, they intertwine so I am following chronological as per authors website. That publisher doesn't put their stuff in libraries I don't think.


----------



## crebel

I know Judith McNaught is a huge favorite of many HR readers.  I haven't read anything of hers after Whitney, My Love because of the rape scene in that story.  Sounds like Once and Always has something similar, or another no-no for me, marital infidelity.

She writes so beautifully and creates such rich characterizations that I wish her books didn't upset me.  Does she always straddle or cross the line for anyone else?


----------



## Atunah

I have only read Kingdom of the historical ones. I know I gave it 5 stars but it was years ago. Whitney has been PC'd up and something removed as far as I can read online. But I never read it so I don't know. Depends on the author for me, I don't seek them out with such themes, but I read some if they are well written books. I mean I have my limits too, but I don't remember any rape scene in Kingdom and so I don't know. 

There are times I don't mind going a bit to that line with infidelity, just depends and what mood I am in. The rapey stuff is a bit more iffy. Again it depends on and I go in with it in mind usually with some of the older books. I don't come across it often though thankfully. Heck, The Flame and the Flower was full on rape, repeatably. But boy did that book take me on an adventure. But I knew going in then I was reading the quint essential bodice ripper. And Woodiwiss didn't have rape in the other books I read by her. 

I wonder if McNaught cleaned up all her books on this re-release. I guess I'll find out once I read this one.


----------



## chipotle

Thanks cagnes! For some reason it is a lot easier to find holiday contemporary romances than historical.


----------



## crebel

Our favorite model gets to switch dress color for this novella from Penguin Group!



I have to admit I prefer the dress in this bronze/ivory color.


----------



## Atunah

It does look better in this color. But she steps into a puddle, pain to clean.  

So basically there is one dress now available for HR books for everyone. Has CR taken over in such a way that there are now 100's of tattooed six packs, beards and emo poses, but only one darn dress on one model?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> It does look better in this color. But she steps into a puddle, pain to clean.
> 
> So basically there is one dress now available for HR books for everyone. Has CR taken over in such a way that there are now 100's of tattooed six packs, beards and emo poses, but only one darn dress on one model?


But the puddle stains would be way less obvious on this color than the bright blue! Win-win for everyone!! I sure hope the original artist and model were well compensated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> But the puddle stains would be way less obvious on this color than the bright blue! Win-win for everyone!! I sure hope the original artist and model were well compensated.


I'm betting not, sadly.


----------



## ziongoldilox

Last summer, I was delighted to discover Juliana Gray, who wrote a connected series featuring three battle-of-the-sexes romances.


----------



## crebel

ziongoldilox said:


> Last summer, I was delighted to discover Juliana Gray, who wrote a connected series featuring three battle-of-the-sexes romances.


I'm not familiar with Juliana Gray, but I see she has multiple series and is published by Penguin. Which series did you enjoy?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've been reading _Outlander_ these last four-plus months. I'm going to finish it, I'm going to finish it, I'm going to finish it....


----------



## crebel

Sean Sweeney said:


> I've been reading _Outlander_ these last four-plus months. I'm going to finish it, I'm going to finish it, I'm going to finish it....


*waves at Sean* Good to see you!

Outlander seems to provoke strong love/hate responses in HR readers. I'm in the latter group, couldn't even watch the television series because I knew what was coming. Atunah, on the other hand, even keeps an Outlander quote in her signature line. Why did you choose it as a read and what do you think of it so far? It does go on and on and on and... those who love it seem to think that is a good thing!


----------



## Atunah

Sean



They are a wee big those books, aren't they. I think the first took me a long 3-5 days to read. That is long for me. The 2nd and 3rd I think I inhaled one after the other in a few days. Once one reads 2, one must read 3. I took me way longer to get through the 4th and I haven't really seriously started the 5th. I always say if one wants to pretend there is only one and never watches the show, the 1st can serve as a kind of standalone with a HFN kind of ending. But I had to know. I didn't really like the 4th so much, hating Jamie with a passion of a thousand suns now so not sure how I will continue. 

I actually really like the TV show. If they keep filming, I might just watch the rest.

I consider the series to be romantic historical fiction. Epic saga. Not historical romance in the true sense. But that is another conversation for another day. 

I just finished the 11th in the Maiden Lane series 


OMG it was so awesome, I love this series and the time setting. Why isn't there more in 1742 and thereabouts. Whyyyy. Hmpf. Seems like authors are going forward in time to late 1800's when I want to go backwards. I prefer HR at regency and back. But oh well. Anywho, now I inhaled this book which has Erryl Flynn type swordfight while climbing down balconies. Yay. Swords for heroine and hero alike. And now I know who the next h/H are and I want it NOWWWWWW.

This has to be one of the best series and it kept getting stronger in the later books I think. Kind of going back to the basics of the early ones. I had a couple in the middle I didn't totally love.

I read a western type before which I didn't love as much, was a bit purple in language especially the sensual scenes, and just didn't like it overall as much as I thought I would. 


Before that I read the 3rd in the latest Lorraine Heath series and sadly, I didn't love this one either. Didn't like the previous ones as much as well. I didn't like the lies and deception on the heroine side. I was sad for the hero as I wanted him to have a very special heroine after what he went through. It also ended in a really sad way, not about the HEA, but other events. Just didn't like it much. 


Before that I read the latest in the Westcott series by Balogh and I really enjoyed it. Has the fair lady upside down theme and orphan heroine and some really interesting shocker that rips through the family and really had ripples all the way through. The hero is a smaller man that had to do things to make himself aloof. Its all I am going to say. It was really good. 


I am also still inhaling the Captain Lacey series by Ashley Gardner and I am starting a book I got free back in 2013. I kept pushing off reading because of the title, but it was brought up by readers I kind of trust as a good read and so I'll give it a shot. Already out the gate the heroine is NOT a harlot. She is trying to do something really stupid after her wedding night 4 weeks earlier went really bad. She is quite innocent still, at least in the early pages. There is though already some salty language, so this is probably more erotic romance, or super steamy romance. Based on the words used. But they are currently in a bawdy house so there is that.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Before that I read the 3rd in the latest Lorraine Heath series and sadly, I didn't love this one either. Didn't like the previous ones as much as well. I didn't like the lies and deception on the heroine side. I was sad for the hero as I wanted him to have a very special heroine after what he went through. It also ended in a really sad way, not about the HEA, but other events. Just didn't like it much.


Rats, most of the time we agree on what we do or don't like (just not Outlander  ), so this may sit in my TBR pile for a long time now.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Here's another series that keeps showing up in my recommendations. Love the branding of the covers. Besides reading the reviews, I want to hear from someone I "know" who has read them. Atunah was not familiar with the author, anyone else?


Quoting myself (  ) to note this author currently has a free book in another series. Mixed reviews (and not a great cover, IMO), but more liked than not.


----------



## ziongoldilox

crebel said:


> I'm not familiar with Juliana Gray, but I see she has multiple series and is published by Penguin. Which series did you enjoy?


The Princess in Hiding Trilogy. When I first started this book I kept blanking out and stopped paying attention here and there. I wasn't completely into it at first and was wondering if I should continue reading or not. Let me tell you, it is so worth continuing on.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Yes, I love historical romance. But I'm picky. I like my history accurate and my romance realistic...so that weeds out many


----------



## Atunah

Open road media is having a lot of freebies. I searched by the name and then used romance on the left. Sort by price. There are so many I haven't sifted through them yet, there are HR in there for sure as they publish many back list titles. Just take a peek.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_28?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158566011%2Ck%3Aopen+road+media&sort=price&keywords=open+road+media&unfiltered=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1481918076&rnid=133141011

Elizabeth Mansfield seems to be regencies, never read one though.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So.....I know that several of us have read and enjoyed Meara Platt's 'Farthingale Series' (the series that was written out of chronological order so drove some of us a little nuts). I just noticed that she has begun a whole new series (the first one is just out) which appears to be historical also but with a little fantasy thrown in.



Has anyone tried this one yet? Does it get a thumbs up I am tempted to take the plunge and down load it, none of the books on my huge TBR list is calling to me right now


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> So.....I know that several of us have read and enjoyed Meara Platt's 'Farthingale Series' (the series that was written out of chronological order so drove some of us a little nuts). I just noticed that she has begun a whole new series (the first one is just out) which appears to be historical also but with a little fantasy thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this one yet? Does it get a thumbs up I am tempted to take the plunge and down load it, none of the books on my huge TBR list is calling to me right now


I saw it and was tempted. But I decided to wait and see if she follows a chronological timeline this time. Loved the Farthingale series once it was finished and I was able to read them "backwards" in order.


----------



## crebel

I've read and heard good things about this series. The 3rd book is on sale today for .99 making the cost for the trilogy only $12.82 so I bought the whole set.


----------



## Atunah

Never heard of that author. Do let us know how they are as I am always on the look out for new HR authors. Seems I mostly have to go to back list titles because a lot of the new stuff gets more and more like erotic romance with less emotions and more humpty humpty. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I've read and heard good things about this series. The 3rd book is on sale today for .99 making the cost for the trilogy only $12.82 so I bought the whole set.


I started the second one last month but never made it past the fourth chapter. I gave it a 2, I thought the dialog was stilted and phony sounding. Maybe I just was having a bad day and should try it again.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I started the second one last month but never made it past the fourth chapter. I gave it a 2, I thought the dialog was stilted and phony sounding. Maybe I just was having a bad day and should try it again.


Uh-oh! I'll let you know what I think when I get to them. Hope I didn't pick a complete dud, it is rare for me to buy a complete trilogy/series before reading the first one.


----------



## crebel

Found this free book today (also a KU read). There are no reviews yet, but the blurb sounds okay. I think I've read and enjoyed some others by this author.


----------



## TriciaJ82

In case someone hasn't already purchased My American Duchess it is a kindle daily deal for 1.99.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished the second book in Joanna Shupe's 'Knickerbocker' series. I put off reading it for awhile because I was afraid it would not be as good as the first one---the hero is the brother of the heroine in book one and he was something of a stuffed shirt in that one. I wasn't sure he could be redeemed. Well, I shouldn't have doubted Joanna Shupe. This is a really lovely romance, and once I got started I couldn't put it down. For anyone looking for a time out from Regency England, I can't say enough good things about these books set in NY in the 1920s. And the heroines are very strong women, the men all extremely swoonworthy!


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished the second book in Joanna Shupe's 'Knickerbocker' series. I put off reading it for awhile because I was afraid it would not be as good as the first one---the hero is the brother of the heroine in book one and he was something of a stuffed shirt in that one. I wasn't sure he could be redeemed. Well, I shouldn't have doubted Joanna Shupe. This is a really lovely romance, and once I got started I couldn't put it down. For anyone looking for a time out from Regency England, I can't say enough good things about these books set in NY in the 1920s. And the heroines are very strong women, the men all extremely swoonworthy!


I been putting this one off as I tend not to like HR that "new". Even the 1880's and such are pushing it for me. I have no clue why. I think I like less technology. But since its Shupe, I will read it at some point.

I have a freebie of a book I just read and really liked. Its the second in a 3 book series. 


I think the first one "Fairchild" was free at some point also. Its 2.99 and its also really good. I will read the 3rd soon. This author, Jaima Fixsen was one of my 2016 new author discoveries.


----------



## crebel

Only one new title in Historical Romance releases in the last 30 days featuring our blue-dress lady. Not sure if mods will delete this one because the cover title says "The Duke and His Duchess" and is the same tame cover, but the title on the book page starts out with Erotica and the blurb makes clear it is 18+. I think this is the first cover image shown as a "boxed set" even though many of the others have been "multiple genre collections" - but you can currently get it free!  



Four others listed in my October/November posts have been "republished" with December release dates to get back on the 30-day list.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

A recent release.....first in a brand new series by Louise Allen. It is a 4+ for me. Loved the hero, heroine, and also some of the minor characters. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> A recent release.....first in a brand new series by Louise Allen. It is a 4+ for me. Loved the hero, heroine, and also some of the minor characters. Looking forward to the next one.


That looks good. Put it on my KU list. That author has written a lot of historicals for harlequin. That is like brand new to, just released.


----------



## crebel

I read this book yesterday and enjoyed it very much. Not a deep-thinking HR, follows a familiar trope (Duke makes a promise to a dying friend to marry the eldest of 5 sisters and the Duke becomes guardians for all but never intends to actually marry), but well done. Has some nice "word heat" - you know what I mean - nothing explicit on the page, but the emotion of the words creates steaminess anyway? Has a wonderful "innocent's first kiss" scene. I say move it up in your TBR pile if you already have it!



I apparently bought it on sale for $2.99 and now it and the other 2 books of the series are $7.99 and are not available through my library  I do want to continue the series, but have placed the next 2 on a wish list to watch for a sale and recommended them all to my library as well. Hopefully one of those two things will happen while I whittle away at some of the rest of my TBR pile!


----------



## Atunah

Placed on waitlist for the Amelia Grey one. Thankfully one of my libraries as all 3. 

Word heat, what a fantastic word for what it is. Perfect. I know exactly what you mean with that. You feel it, even though its not spelled out so to speak. The best kind really, I want that even if there is a lot of heat in a book. Especially for a slow burn one. 

Venetia was like that for me from Heyer. There is nothing really on page so to speak, but oh boy do you feel it. Its as if the author creates something, without actually writing the specific words. Like it gets created somewhere in between. No clue how else to say it, but word heat is perfect as a description for that. 

I have to be careful as I am starting to get behind in my library books again. I started the year on a roll, 3 in a row and now I am stuck again. Hmpf.


----------



## crebel

Good!  I'm glad you understood what I meant by word heat, I couldn't figure out how else to describe it.  Like the dance scene in the cabin in the movie Dirty Dancing - they don't "DO" anything but dance, but lawd that is the steamiest scene! *fans self*

You know I'm new to this ebook borrowing library thing.  When you go on a waitlist for a book at your libraries does it tell you where you are in the list?  I have 3 books on hold now and each of them shows something like #82 for 1 copy   I'm thinking it will be years before they ever get to me at that rate!


----------



## Atunah

Its a bit weird now with the new overdrive. See that little question mark right next to where it says 5 out of 30? Click on that for a popup and it tells you a wee bit more. But its more confusing as it used to be. You get the total number of holds. 

Its a bit simpler if there is just one copy of course. It might be a while for you, but I have found that often folks fill up all their hold slots and then have to un hold some books so the number might drop. How long is your checkout period? I have 2 libraries with 3 weeks and one with 2. So unless folks return their books when they are done from the amazon account page, its a longer wait with the 3 weeks. 

Just seems like your library doesn't buy a lot of copies, even with many folks on hold. Sometimes they purchase additional copies especially with stuff that isn't out yet. 

I am lucky to have access to 3 now so I pick whichever one has less people on it. But then sometimes a book is only at one library and I end up buying it anyway.


----------



## crebel

I bought this last August on the recommendation of someone here, but haven't gotten to it yet. Book #2 is on sale today for .99 - Penguin Random House publishing.


----------



## Atunah

Sale I found for 99 cents


I haven't read it, but you know. You're welcome.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Sale I found for 99 cents
> 
> 
> I haven't read it, but you know. You're welcome.


Added that one to the pile back in June of last year when it was the last entry in our great "buns" cover discussions. I haven't read it yet either, but it should be coming to the top of the list pretty soon. Anyone who wants to add to that particular collection of covers need only look up Ashley Macnamara; buns covers have pretty much become her branding. No complaints from me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Added that one to the pile back in June of last year when it was the last entry in our great "buns" cover discussions. I haven't read it yet either, but it should be coming to the top of the list pretty soon. Anyone who wants to add to that particular collection of covers need only look up Ashley Macnamara; buns covers have pretty much become her branding. No complaints from me!


You know . . . . that's kind of sexist and exploitative, right?


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know . . . . that's kind of sexist and exploitative, right?


*giggle*

Of course not! It's part of my in-depth research on the beauty of the human form from the "posterior" view comparing modern art versus classical art. Michelangelo's David in Regency clothing. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> So.....I know that several of us have read and enjoyed Meara Platt's 'Farthingale Series' (the series that was written out of chronological order so drove some of us a little nuts). I just noticed that she has begun a whole new series (the first one is just out) which appears to be historical also but with a little fantasy thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this one yet? Does it get a thumbs up I am tempted to take the plunge and down load it, none of the books on my huge TBR list is calling to me right now


Ugh. This one just didn't work for me. I didn't love the main characters and Charlie--the little boy who was supposed to be adorable--was actually so irritating that half the time I wanted to smack him. Fantasy is one of my favorite genres but in this historical it quickly took a very dark and downright creepy turn (spoiler alert:


Spoiler



the fairies who live in the garden are evil incarnate


). I actually had bad dreams last night. This morning decided that--even though I am only at the 45% mark--I don't have the heart to finish or really care how it ends. So yeah--I probably should not even be writing this review. Just saying.....I'm going to stick with her Farthingale series which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Ugh. This one just didn't work for me. I didn't love the main characters and Charlie--the little boy who was supposed to be adorable--was actually so irritating that half the time I wanted to smack him. Fantasy is one of my favorite genres but in this historical it quickly took a very dark and downright creepy turn (spoiler alert:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the fairies who live in the garden are evil incarnate
> 
> 
> ). I actually had bad dreams last night. This morning decided that--even though I am only at the 45% mark--I don't have the heart to finish or really care how it ends. So yeah--I probably should not even be writing this review. Just saying.....I'm going to stick with her Farthingale series which I really enjoyed.


Reviews where people tell me why they couldn't finish a book are EXTREMELY USEFUL! So, thanks.

(And I put the spoiler block on your spoiler.  If you want to see what she wrote, just hover the mouse over the black bar. )


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ann in Arlington said:


> Reviews where people tell me why they couldn't finish a book are EXTREMELY USEFUL! So, thanks.
> 
> (And I put the spoiler block on your spoiler.  If you want to see what she wrote, just hover the mouse over the black bar. )


Thanks Ann


----------



## Atunah

Absolutely. I am with Ann on that. Even if it happens to be a book I might have recommended here, I still want to hear from someone if they hated it, or just didn't like it. I'd do the same. I find those reviews/comments as important as the ones when we love something.


----------



## Atunah

As it shows by my reading bar, I been reading more historical mysteries lately than historical romances. Its part of my new years resolution to try to read more than one book in a series. Not like reading one, then another series and not coming back to the previous ones in like a year or more. This goes for all genres I'll read. So I been catching up a bit with Captain Lacey by Ashley Gardner. I am still trying to pace myself a bit with CS Harris as I now only have 3 left to read. I don't want to run out on either of the 2 series, but by spring I will have caught up with both. Sniffs.

I did read this one that crebel posted about


Unfortunately, it didn't quite work for me. Part of it was the heroine and part of it something I can't put my finger on it. It was a very easy readable book though, so it was a fast read in that way. Sometimes I do want something I can just read and not have to think so much, if you know what I mean. I might try the next one of these days to see if I like it a tad better. First time I read this author, although I own a couple of her books already I noticed. Her older books are with Sourcebooks, this one and newer stuff is with St. Martins Press.

So anywho, I just started yet another historical mystery series and I am desperate to find more. Ones that are good like CS Harris and Ashley Gardner. I started Murder on Astor Place by Victoria Thompson as it was recommended. I don't usually like this time period as much, especially for HM. Its set in New York around 1890 or so. Not sure exactly as it doesn't say. I just prefer the investigating done earlier as its more interesting to me without some of the now modern inventions creeping in. Its the same for me reading HR. I prefer older stuff before all the gas lights and electricity and all that stuff. 
But so far I am liking this new series. We'll see how it goes. I wouldn't have picked it up if it hadn't been recommended as the time period and the heroine being a mid wife just didn't grab me reading the blurb. But now I am deep into the story. Kind of weird to read something not set in Britain though. There be Knickerbockers.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Its part of my new years resolution to try to read more than one book in a series. Not like reading one, then another series and not coming back to the previous ones in like a year or more. This goes for all genres I'll read. So I been catching up a bit with Captain Lacey by Ashley Gardner. I am still trying to pace myself a bit with CS Harris as I now only have 3 left to read. I don't want to run out on either of the 2 series, but by spring I will have caught up with both. Sniffs.


LOl, good luck with that!  I've been trying to catch up with my series for the past 3 years. 

I need to get back to the Captain Lacey series. I've been wanting to read the Sebastian St. Cyr series, but haven't started it yet.

Just read these from Judith McNaught's Sequels series two back to back & rated both 5 stars. I'm still trying to figure out how they're related though.... anyone read these I know what ties them?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> So anywho, I just started yet another historical mystery series and I am desperate to find more. Ones that are good like CS Harris and Ashley Gardner. I started Murder on Astor Place by Victoria Thompson as it was recommended. I don't usually like this time period as much, especially for HM.


As I've posted before, I'm addicted to the Harris series. I followed Gardner's Captain Lacey series until recently and the same for Thompson's series. Somehow both of those lost me after


Spoiler



the protag married and became wealthy.


 In the meantime, I discovered Sheri Cobb South's John Pickett series, which I truly loved. I also liked the Rose Simpson series by Margaret Addison, not quite as much, but definitely enjoyed them. I have no self-control, so when I discover a series I like, I go through them one after another.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> LOl, good luck with that!  I've been trying to catch up with my series for the past 3 years.
> 
> I need to get back to the Captain Lacey series. I've been wanting to read the Sebastian St. Cyr series, but haven't started it yet.
> 
> Just read these from Judith McNaught's Sequels series two back to back & rated both 5 stars. I'm still trying to figure out how they're related though.... anyone read these I know what ties them?


There was a judith mcnaught website, hers I think where I saw listing by chronological order, which I copied onto my notes on goodreads. Only thing is the website also said who showed up in who's book and for the life of me I can' find that page again. her website now looks different since they re-released her books with S&S and that page is gone. So I can't tell you anymore who showed up who or what year the books are set, but I can copy the list of books in chrono order from goodreads.

I don't think all had recurring characters and its driving me nuts that they took that info off. But here is my copied list and I will read the books in this order as that is what it was listed as. And I like reading chronological.

order chronological

Historical:
Kingdom
Once and always
something wonderful
almost heaven
whitney
until you
miracles

contempo:
tender triumpf
double standards
paradise
perfect
double exposure
remember when
night whispers
someone to watch
every breath you take

Hope this helps a bit. i am still trying to find a actual character listing or year or anything.



ellenoc said:


> As I've posted before, I'm addicted to the Harris series. I followed Gardner's Captain Lacey series until recently and the same for Thompson's series. Somehow both of those lost me after
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the protag married and became wealthy.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I discovered Sheri Cobb South's John Pickett series, which I truly loved. I also liked the Rose Simpson series by Margaret Addison, not quite as much, but definitely enjoyed them. I have no self-control, so when I discover a series I like, I go through them one after another.


I am afraid to look at your spoiler as I don't know how far in the spoiler is. . Oh well never mind, the spoiler tag goes away when you quote. . Ok, not spoiled I am then. At least not with one of them. 

I think I have the first of the Cobb so there is another I can add to my list. Its what I want to do now is read a series in order. I get confused easy now and if I wait to long for another book, I can't remember who's who.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I think I have the first of the Cobb so there is another I can add to my list. Its what I want to do now is read a series in order. I get confused easy now and if I wait to long for another book, I can't remember who's who.


I have the same problem of forgetting when a series I'm caught up on only comes out with one new book a year, but somehow for series like Harris's, it all sticks in my mind, and it's not a problem. (Maybe the fact I've reread them all at least once is a factor?)

The thing about reading one book after another by the same author is it really highlights any weaknesses of that author such as using one phrase over and over or the same plot devices. I find some authors don't stand up too well when I do that; their particular idiosyncrasies begin to wear on me. I didn't have that problem with the ones we're discussing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> The thing about reading one book after another by the same author is it really highlights any weaknesses of that author such as using one phrase over and over or the same plot devices. I find some authors don't stand up too well when I do that; their particular idiosyncrasies begin to wear on me. I didn't have that problem with the ones we're discussing.


Which is why I pretty much don't binge-read. I discovered the "In Death" series years ago, and read a whole bunch of 'em one right after the other. I got burned out. At this point I'm not even sure where I left off. And haven't had any urge to figure it out and keep reading. 

Since I'd rather that DIDN'T happen . . . . . I try to read series in order, but not all at once.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Ann in Arlington said:


> Since I'd rather that DIDN'T happen . . . . . I try to read series in order, but not all at once.


You're more generous than I am - I ditch the ones that don't hold up and continue with the ones that do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> You're more generous than I am - I ditch the ones that don't hold up and continue with the ones that do.


Well, me, too. But I find they're more likely to hold up if I don't binge read them.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, me, too. But I find they're more likely to hold up if I don't binge read them.


That's what I meant by your being more generous - I go ahead and binge read them and either they make it or they don't. I'm terrible about just abandoning anything that doesn't suit, and I've gotten worse with age.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which is why I pretty much don't binge-read. I discovered the "In Death" series years ago, and read a whole bunch of 'em one right after the other. I got burned out. At this point I'm not even sure where I left off. And haven't had any urge to figure it out and keep reading.
> 
> Since I'd rather that DIDN'T happen . . . . . I try to read series in order, but not all at once.


I had exactly the same experience as Ann with the 'In Death' series. I read the first fifteen or so in a relatively short time and then just crashed and burned. I haven't picked up another one since. I think it was the extreme violence that finally got to me.

My biggest problem with long series is procrastination.....if I get too far behind, the effort it will take to catch up starts feeling overwhelming. A case in point is the 'Maiden Lane' series by Elizabeth Hoyt. I read the first one when it first was published (almost seven years ago now!!!) and really liked it, so started getting each new one when they came out and they went on my TBR list. I have most of them but now it has been so long that I don't remember much about the first one and feel I should reread it before reading number two. Ack! And there are so many of them!! My question is: should I even try to catch up? What do you all think of this series? Would it be worth it for me to start over again with the first book

I think there may be a fine line between binge reading and burning out on a series, and procrastinating and getting so far behind on a series that it starts feeling hopeless. Or maybe it should be illegal for a series to have more than six books


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> My biggest problem with long series is procrastination.....if I get too far behind, the effort it will take to catch up starts feeling overwhelming. A case in point is the 'Maiden Lane' series by Elizabeth Hoyt. I read the first one when it first was published (almost seven years ago now!!!) and really liked it, so started getting each new one when they came out and they went on my TBR list. I have most of them but now it has been so long that I don't remember much about the first one and feel I should reread it before reading number two. Ack! And there are so many of them!! My question is: should I even try to catch up? What do you all think of this series? Would it be worth it for me to start over again with the first book
> 
> I think there may be a fine line between binge reading and burning out on a series, and procrastinating and getting so far behind on a series that it starts feeling hopeless. Or maybe it should be illegal for a series to have more than six books


I'm right with you! This is exactly what happens to me. I don't typically binge because I tend to get tired of an author's writing style very quickly and don't want to ruin my enjoyment of that author. On the other hand, if I let too much time go by, my towering TBR mountain gets the better of me and I never get back to the series. If I do want to start again, I tend to get the reread impulse and that usually paralyzes me and keeps me from picking up the newer books, although that's more of a problem with UF than with romance. With romance, it doesn't matter that much if I can't remember the details about all of the previous characters.

Last year's bookish resolution was to be willing to pick up a later book in a series even if I hadn't read the first few, and I did pretty well with that, so I think this year's should be to go ahead and pick up a new book in a series without rereading, even if it's been a few years since I read the last one. I swear, I'll beat my book OCD one of these years!


----------



## Atunah

My resolution is to find the balance. Mostly up to now I would read one book in a series then a bunch of others and maybe read the next in many months or a year or more. If its a longer series, say 6 books or more, I don't want to read all at once now, I just want to read maybe 2-3 at once and then another series the same way. That way I don't burn out and I kind of keep up with a series a bit better. Then I can continue the series in a few months until its finished. Instead of now where I have series I started in 2008, 2010 and I have yet to get to the second book in the series. Not because I didn't like it, but because of all the other shiny out there.  

If its like a 3 book HR series, you know the usual loosely connected one, I want to now just read them all one after the other. So 3 sisters, I'll read all 3 of their stories. Because as I been doing it, I can't remember anything about the 1st sister or the future characters introduced in the first book. I just can't wait that long anymore to continue reading. I think I need to keep reading within a 6 months time frame. So I can take a break on a longer series, but no longer than 6 months to keep at least some of the stuff in my head. 

I think 3-4 is about the max I have read and will read in a row from the same series. I still read In Death, but I never read more than 2 in a row on it. Usually just one. I just want to this year not wait as long to read the next one. Maybe I can do one a month, or every other month. I just want to keep my series more tighter together. I think it will also help me with the sense I am finally finishing or at least catching up with some of them. It gets so overwhelming at times with as many series I follow. 

Its that balance that is hard to get right. I am just tired of grabbing a 2nd in a series where I read the 1st like 2 years ago and I don't remember anything other than I really liked it based on my rating. Its like starting the series all over again. But I will not re-read the books. I just do not like re-reading and so I just read the next and be confused for a while. That is what I am trying to prevent this year. So less time in between the series titles. Not so much binge, but more condensed time frame of completing series. 

As to the Maiden Lane, its one of my favorite HR series and I am eagerly awaiting the next. I am finally caught up with it. I actually loved the last 2 more than some of the middle ones. The first one wasn't my favorite, but a great introduction into the world. The books have a wide variety I think of characters, tone and just story. Very different from each other. I recommend continue reading it. I don't think its necessary to read the first one again though to enjoy the 2nd. What is important will be in that one and other stuff I think comes back once you start reading the next.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> As it shows by my reading bar, I been reading more historical mysteries lately than historical romances. Its part of my new years resolution to try to read more than one book in a series. Not like reading one, then another series and not coming back to the previous ones in like a year or more. This goes for all genres I'll read. So I been catching up a bit with Captain Lacey by Ashley Gardner. I am still trying to pace myself a bit with CS Harris as I now only have 3 left to read. I don't want to run out on either of the 2 series, but by spring I will have caught up with both. Sniffs.
> 
> I did read this one that crebel posted about
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't quite work for me. Part of it was the heroine and part of it something I can't put my finger on it. It was a very easy readable book though, so it was a fast read in that way. Sometimes I do want something I can just read and not have to think so much, if you know what I mean. I might try the next one of these days to see if I like it a tad better. First time I read this author, although I own a couple of her books already I noticed. Her older books are with Sourcebooks, this one and newer stuff is with St. Martins Press.
> 
> So anywho, I just started yet another historical mystery series and I am desperate to find more. Ones that are good like CS Harris and Ashley Gardner. I started Murder on Astor Place by Victoria Thompson as it was recommended. I don't usually like this time period as much, especially for HM. Its set in New York around 1890 or so. Not sure exactly as it doesn't say. I just prefer the investigating done earlier as its more interesting to me without some of the now modern inventions creeping in. Its the same for me reading HR. I prefer older stuff before all the gas lights and electricity and all that stuff.
> But so far I am liking this new series. We'll see how it goes. I wouldn't have picked it up if it hadn't been recommended as the time period and the heroine being a mid wife just didn't grab me reading the blurb. But now I am deep into the story. Kind of weird to read something not set in Britain though. There be Knickerbockers.


Sorry the Amelia Grey didn't work as well for you as it did for me as a fluffy read! But like you said in another post in this thread, I still like to hear what works and doesn't work for other people here. For example, the first book in the Maiden Lane series, you "flove" that one, I wasn't wild about it even though it was a good book. I still trust the recommendations from you and others in this thread more than anywhere else!

On the historical mysteries, have you tried the new series from Deanna Raybourn, A Curious Beginning? Too expensive IMO to buy from Amazon since I've heard mixed things about it, but I'm on a waitlist at the library. I loved all of the Lady Grey historical mysteries until she started writing novellas for the last 3, so I have high hopes. If you've already read it, where did it fall on the Romance spectrum?


----------



## Atunah

I have read the Raybourn one. Not much in romance, but insinuated. I didn't love it as much as other historical mysteries. It took me a while to warm up to the characters, but I found it interesting enough to see where it goes. Only thing with a new series like that is that it will be quite some time in between the books. I already don't remember a lot from it so I hope it comes back to me by the time the next one comes out.

Yes totally, I want to hear when someone didn't like something, or even liked it as much as I might have done. And vice versus. We can be honest about it here I hope.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have read the Raybourn one. Not much in romance, but insinuated. I didn't love it as much as other historical mysteries. It took me a while to warm up to the characters, but I found it interesting enough to see where it goes. Only thing with a new series like that is that it will be quite some time in between the books. I already don't remember a lot from it so I hope it comes back to me by the time the next one comes out.
> 
> Yes totally, I want to hear when someone didn't like something, or even liked it as much as I might have done. And vice versus. We can be honest about it here I hope.


#2 was released last week...



Interesting shift in the cover branding. There's no machinery in there, but when I first saw it I thought it was a steampunk cover.


----------



## Atunah

Duh, I am already on the wait list at library. Sigh. Alexa, find my brain.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> There was a judith mcnaught website, hers I think where I saw listing by chronological order, which I copied onto my notes on goodreads. Only thing is the website also said who showed up in who's book and for the life of me I can' find that page again. her website now looks different since they re-released her books with S&S and that page is gone. So I can't tell you anymore who showed up who or what year the books are set, but I can copy the list of books in chrono order from goodreads.
> 
> I don't think all had recurring characters and its driving me nuts that they took that info off. But here is my copied list and I will read the books in this order as that is what it was listed as. And I like reading chronological.
> 
> order chronological
> 
> Historical:
> Kingdom
> Once and always
> something wonderful
> almost heaven
> whitney
> until you
> miracles
> 
> contempo:
> tender triumpf
> double standards
> paradise
> perfect
> double exposure
> remember when
> night whispers
> someone to watch
> every breath you take
> 
> Hope this helps a bit. i am still trying to find a actual character listing or year or anything.
> I am afraid to look at your spoiler as I don't know how far in the spoiler is. . Oh well never mind, the spoiler tag goes away when you quote. . Ok, not spoiled I am then. At least not with one of them.
> 
> I think I have the first of the Cobb so there is another I can add to my list. Its what I want to do now is read a series in order. I get confused easy now and if I wait to long for another book, I can't remember who's who.


Thanks for the info.  I've been reading them by the order listed on goodreads. Wish I would have known about the chronological order beforehand, I think it would make more sense when character names are mentioned.

I did come across the character chart & it's been helpful. BOOK ORDER & RECURRING CHARACTERS

Also came across this on goodreads that's really helpful....


> HISTORICAL:
> A Kingdom of Dreams (circa 1497) ~ Royce Westmoreland and Jennifer Merrick. Royce is the first Duke of Claymore, and ancestor to Clayton and Stephen Westmoreland. Published in 1989.
> 
> Once & Always (circa 1815) ~ Jason Fielding and Victoria Seaton. You'll have a so-brief-as-to-be-nonexistent glimpse of Roddy. Published in 1987.
> 
> Something Wonderful (circa 1814-1816) ~ Jordan Townsende and Alexandra Lawrence. You'll meet Roddy Carstairs, along with the town of Morsham, which you'll recognize in subsequent books. Published in 1988.
> 
> Almost Heaven (circa 181 ~ Ian Thornton and Elizabeth Cameron. Jordan and Alex reappear in this book, as does Roddy Carstairs. Published in 1990.
> 
> Whitney, My Love (circa 1816-1820) ~ Clayton Westmoreland and Whitney Stone. Here you'll meet Nicolas DuVille, as well as Stephen Westmoreland, who is the hero in the next book. Published in 1985 and an enhanced version available in 1999.
> 
> Until You (circa 1824) ~ Stephen Westmoreland and Sheridan Bromleigh. Clayton and Whitney reappear in this novel, as does Nicolas DuVille, Alicia Westmoreland and Hugh Whitticomb, Jason and Victoria, and Jordan and Alexandra. If you read closely, you'll see a glimpse of Dorothy Seaton, Victoria's sister in Once & Always. You'll also meet Julianna Skeffington. Published in 1994.
> 
> Miracles (circa 1825) ~ Nicolas DuVille and Julianna Skeffington. Clayton, Whitney, Stephen, Sheridan, and Hugh Whitticomb make reappearances in this novella from Simple Gifts Anthology. Published in 1994.


----------



## Atunah

That was the chart I was looking for cagnes, thanks for finding it. That is what I used for my reading order.


----------



## Atunah

This one is free. Its one of the top 10 books of 2016 by All about romance. Its HR with a touch of paranormal I guess. Fairy godmother type. Been getting good reviews, but I haven't read it yet either. Now I can. 

FREE First in series.


----------



## readingril

Thanks Atunah!

I see Kelly Bowen has a new release this week.



I just recommended it to Brooklyn, but a Kindle version wasn't listed.


----------



## Atunah

Brooklyn has been weird. Was almost 2 months before they added any books again and the romance titles are almost all harlequin lines. So far none of the books I have on my upcoming list are on any of my 3 libraries. Usually they come up as upcoming. I hope this was just a end of year thing for libraries and not  whats to come. I guess the harlequin packages are cheaper. They added like a bunch of those.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Speaking of pre-orders Seven Minutes in Heaven releases on tuesday as well. I received this from avon:

Dear Friends,

I'm writing with a wonderful present for everyone who preorders Seven Minutes in Heaven: a delightful short story that introduces my next series: the Wildes of Lindow Moss! More about that below, but first, I have to tell you that the hero of Seven Minutes is my sexiest scoundrel ever-and you'll love the feisty governess he kidnaps.

More about my present to you. The first book in my new series comes out in October, and centers on Lindow Castle and the duke's many children (now all grown up). What I'm giving you is a prequel in which the Duke of Lindow goes off to London to find his third wife.

This is the best preorder offer I've ever made! "Wilde in Denial" will not be available anywhere else, so please do send in your proof of preorder to [email protected] I hope you're having a wonderful 2017, and that you enjoy Seven Minutes in Heaven!


----------



## Atunah

That new Eloisa James had been getting good reviews by some romance blogs. I guess they get it through netgalley or such. I am still waiting for library to pick it up. Not that i have a lack of books right now, I have like 6 library books I need to read now. Murphy's law has hit again. 

I have a freebie. Kasey Michaels. I actually paid money for that one back in 2013. And I still haven't read it yet. Hmpf. 


Its a 2 book series and this is the first. Although I don't know how connected the 2nd is, it came out a few years after this one.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That new Eloisa James had been getting good reviews by some romance blogs. I guess they get it through netgalley or such. I am still waiting for library to pick it up. Not that i have a lack of books right now, I have like 6 library books I need to read now. Murphy's law has hit again.
> 
> I have a freebie. Kasey Michaels. I actually paid money for that one back in 2013. And I still haven't read it yet. Hmpf.
> 
> 
> Its a 2 book series and this is the first. Although I don't know how connected the 2nd is, it came out a few years after this one.


Yay, a freebie I didn't already have! Thanks, Atunah.



readingril said:


> Thanks Atunah!
> 
> I see Kelly Bowen has a new release this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I just recommended it to Brooklyn, but a Kindle version wasn't listed.


I pre-ordered this one, just a few more hours and it will be here and will immediately go to top of the TBR pile!


----------



## crebel

The Deanna Rayborn books appear to have recent cover updates. I know they are really Historical Mystery instead of Historical Romance now, but we have discussed them previously in this thread.

Anyway, just wanted to see if this new cover for her novella "Silent Night" looks vaguely familiar to anyone ...


----------



## Atunah

Its the blue dress lady, isn't it.   Well green there. Its also one of many HM covers of a women in a dress walking towards some kind of arched doorway. 
I can see why they changed that one though, the old one has a women in closeup looking like little red riding hood. 
Its on goodreads, not on the right computer to save and post the old cover now.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Its the blue dress lady, isn't it.  Well green there. Its also one of many HM covers of a women in a dress walking towards some kind of arched doorway.
> I can see why they changed that one though, the old one has a women in closeup looking like little red riding hood.
> Its on goodreads, not on the right computer to save and post the old cover now.


You win the title of "First Correct Answerer"! 

I like all the new covers better than the old ones, but they aren't as branded a look IMO. I mean they are all still Lady Julia novels but the model is different in every cover now. Here's another new Lady Grey cover that is much-repeated.



Also, beware, they all also have new ASINs to go with the new covers and will not show up as "already bought".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Also, beware, they all also have new ASINs to go with the new covers and will not show up as "already bought".


 

I hate it when they do that.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I pre-ordered this one, just a few more hours and it will be here and will immediately go to top of the TBR pile!


It showed up on my Voyage at 11:39 last night. I read a chapter then and expect to get a lot more read at work tonight.


----------



## worktolive

I just finished Mary Balogh's newest, Someone to Love.



I'm a sucker for the "orphan finds out she's a rich, titled lady" trope, so I really liked it. Mary Balogh is hit or miss for me. Sometimes her writing style seems a bit formal and reserved, other times it doesn't and in this book, I didn't have that complaint at all. Plus I loved the hero - he was described as beautiful and indolent, but most importantly, he was not a tall man! I get rather tired of these 6 ft. plus heroes in Regencies, considering that the avg. height for a man back then was about 5'6" or so - probably a bit taller for noblemen.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> I just finished Mary Balogh's newest, Someone to Love.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for the "orphan finds out she's a rich, titled lady" trope, so I really liked it. Mary Balogh is hit or miss for me. Sometimes her writing style seems a bit formal and reserved, other times it doesn't and in this book, I didn't have that complaint at all. Plus I loved the hero - he was described as beautiful and indolent, but most importantly, he was not a tall man! I get rather tired of these 6 ft. plus heroes in Regencies, considering that the avg. height for a man back then was about 5'6" or so - probably a bit taller for noblemen.


I loved that one. I like that trope also, even if the orphan doesn't turn out to be titled. 
The hero was refreshing, wasn't he.

I just finished a Karen Ranney that has very split reviews. I really liked it. Like I do most Ranney's. The depth of her catalog and stories always astounds me. They are all so very different. 

This one has a rake that is an actual rake. So that might not be for everyone. But he isn't without being able to become a man. But he does really bad things and there is no magical conversion in just a few pages. I totally love the heroine, she just wasn't going to give up on him. It was so much more than I expected when going in. Its not easy, but if someone writes a rake, he better be a rake. Otherwise isn't that just being a lovable rogue?

Coincidentally my next library book is another Karen Ranney. And I just inhaled the first 25% of it after I finished the above. I was just going to read the first chapter and I am already so caught up with this one. A duke and a curious maid. That is all I am going to say. If anyone can make that work its Ranney and its marvelous already.



The first one is about 20 years old, the one with the actual rake. The other one I am reading now is a newer one.


----------



## Atunah

This is a bit older Mary J Putney, the first in a trilogy is free


I recommend this one. Been a while I read it, but I apparently loved it. . Plus its free.

This is a repeat freebie

2nd in the Beauvisage series. Althought to me and my order its the first as the one before is a novella only. Actually here is the order of the 2 families intertwined. I think this is chrono order. The novella isn't part of that as she wrote that recently I believe. I started with this freebie, but will read Silver Storm next and then go down the order
1 - SILVER STORM
2 - CAROLINE
3 - TOUCH THE SUN
4 - SPRING FIRES
5 - SMUGGLER'S MOON
6 - SURRENDER THE STARS
7 - NATALYA
8 - SILVER SEA
9 - TEMPEST

Mind you, Caroline was written in 1977, so it will have some of the drama of romance of those days. Nothing horrible like harems or such, been a while I read it. But the hero can be a bit insufferable grinning at times. . Those were the days of adventure romances and I do love those.

Oh and Silver Storm is also free


Basically these are 2 families, ravenels and beauvisage. So on amazon they are listed with numbers per family, but the list posted is from goodreads and is the intertwined list. As the books intertwine and use folks from both families. Or so I think.


----------



## crebel

I read the new Kelly Bowen yesterday. Solid 3.5 star read for me, almost a 4. When I finished I went to the Kelly Bowen page on Amazon just to make sure there aren't any of her books I haven't read yet. There aren't with the exception of this short story (and since I don't buy novellas or short stories that wasn't too surprising), but thought I would post the link here anyway. It's everywhere, sigh ...


----------



## Atunah

Oh no, not Kelly Bowen, I can't take it.


----------



## readingril

Oh! Ms Bowen's been assimilated, too, hm?

My problem is I don't pay attention (much) to covers because I never use cover view on my Kindle or in Moon + Reader when I read on my tablet. Makes me wonder how many books I might have on my Kindle / in the Cloud with that dress?


----------



## crebel

Found a sale on book #5 in Elizabeth Boyle's "Rhymes With Love" series (Harper Collins). Only .99


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Found a sale on book #5 in Elizabeth Boyle's "Rhymes With Love" series (Harper Collins). Only .99


Great find... picked it up. Thanks!


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Great find... picked it up. Thanks!


You're welcome! Just found another I've had on a wish list on sale right now for $1.99 (usually $7.99 - another Avon/Harper Collins).


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> You're welcome! Just found another I've had on a wish list on sale right now for $1.99 (usually $7.99 - another Avon/Harper Collins).


Ah, shoot! I paid $4.99 for that one in December.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Ah, shoot! I paid $4.99 for that one in December.


At least you didn't pay $7.99 for it! Have you read it yet? I read some comments somewhere about the story stretching believability with the h carrying on a prolonged correspondence and traveling unchaperoned with the H.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> At least you didn't pay $7.99 for it! Have you read it yet? I read some comments somewhere about the story stretching believability with the h carrying on a prolonged correspondence and traveling unchaperoned with the H.


I have not read it yet... they all stretch believability, imo.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I have not read it yet... they all stretch believability, imo.


lol, fair enough!


----------



## fortemdominae

I'm new to the boards and looking for some suggestions.  I love Victorian Romances, but when I look on Amazon everything on that list is a Regency which is super frustrating.  I'm reading one by Victoria Alexander right now.  Have tried a few Lisa Keyplas but hers are hit or miss for me.  Amanda Quick's holder titles are wonderful but the new suspense/paranormal elements are also hit or miss with me.  Love Julia Quinn.  Any others?  New authors, anything welcome.  I am a very fast reader, so I seem to need an endless supply of books.


----------



## crebel

fortemdominae said:


> I'm new to the boards and looking for some suggestions. I love Victorian Romances, but when I look on Amazon everything on that list is a Regency which is super frustrating. I'm reading one by Victoria Alexander right now. Have tried a few Lisa Keyplas but hers are hit or miss for me. Amanda Quick's holder titles are wonderful but the new suspense/paranormal elements are also hit or miss with me. Love Julia Quinn. Any others? New authors, anything welcome. I am a very fast reader, so I seem to need an endless supply of books.


Welcome to the HR thread! 189 pages of recommendations may be daunting, but that's pretty much what this entire thread is. I'd suggest you just start wandering through a few pages at a time.


----------



## worktolive

fortemdominae said:


> I love Victorian Romances, but when I look on Amazon everything on that list is a Regency which is super frustrating.


I'd recommend the following - all are fantastic writers:

Courtney Milan - Her Brothers Sinister series and Carhart series are Victorian, possibly also her Turner series but I haven't read it yet.

Meredith Duran - I think all of her books are set in Victorian times. I've only read a couple of hers - A Lady's Lesson in Scandal, and Fool Me Twice, but I loved both of them.

Jennifer Ashley - her Mackenzie series is set in the late 1800's. The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie is the first book. The hero has Aspergers and this book appears on just about everyone's top historical romance list and is a favorite of mine (the rest of the series is really good also).

Sherry Thomas - I think all of her historicals are Victorians. I especially love Not Quite a Husband which is set in India and in London.


----------



## fortemdominae

worktolive said:


> Meredith Duran - I think all of her books are set in Victorian times. I've only read a couple of hers - A Lady's Lesson in Scandal, and Fool Me Twice, but I loved both of them.
> 
> Jennifer Ashley - her Mackenzie series is set in the late 1800's. The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie is the first book. The hero has Aspergers and this book appears on just about everyone's top historical romance list and is a favorite of mine (the rest of the series is really good also).
> 
> Sherry Thomas - I think all of her historicals are Victorians. I especially love Not Quite a Husband which is set in India and in London.


Thanks! Haven't heard of these three so I will give them a try! I always need a new book to read!


----------



## Atunah

fortemdominae said:


> I'm new to the boards and looking for some suggestions. I love Victorian Romances, but when I look on Amazon everything on that list is a Regency which is super frustrating. I'm reading one by Victoria Alexander right now. Have tried a few Lisa Keyplas but hers are hit or miss for me. Amanda Quick's holder titles are wonderful but the new suspense/paranormal elements are also hit or miss with me. Love Julia Quinn. Any others? New authors, anything welcome. I am a very fast reader, so I seem to need an endless supply of books.


Welcome fellow HR reader. 

I am like you, just with Georgian historicals. There are so many more regencies out there that I have to dig deep to find stuff from that time. Or stuff from the american revolution. I usually have to go read back list titles for that stuff. And even then its thin pickings.

Are you looking just for victorian stuff or just anything new to you. Thing with me is that I don't write down what time something is so I don't always remember afterwards if it was regency, victorian. Aren't some of the later released by the big names more victorian? Like there are trains and such things? I have to go read up the exact years of when victorian is. I tend to lean more to older stuff myself, but if its written well, it won't matter. As long as its before 1900.

Worktolive gave you some awesome ones already and yes, going backwards through this thread you will find a treasure trove of authors. Heck, even I go back at times because my brain can't keep it all in. So many books, so little time.

I have some sales also. This author I own all 3 in the series and I really liked and read the first 2. They are usually 4.99 and the 3 book boxed set is on sale for *$2.99* That is a great deal I think. Full books they are. This was one of those pleasant surprise new to me authors from 2016.


And best thing? The first book in that series is also FREE. To try without spending any money. 


Here is another on sale for *$1.99*
Its the first in a trilogy from 2000. I read all 3 back to back a few year back and really enjoyed them.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.  I went ahead and picked up the Fair Child set for $2.99 - good bargain!


----------



## worktolive

Atunah, I saw that sale today and was wondering whether you had read that author. Much to my surprise, when I checked my archive, I already had the second book, LOL. Yet another victim of the towering TBR mountain. So of course, I grabbed the first one to go with it. Glad to hear you liked them. They both sound interesting.


----------



## ClaudiaStone

fortemdominae said:


> I'm new to the boards and looking for some suggestions. I love Victorian Romances, but when I look on Amazon everything on that list is a Regency which is super frustrating. I'm reading one by Victoria Alexander right now. Have tried a few Lisa Keyplas but hers are hit or miss for me. Amanda Quick's holder titles are wonderful but the new suspense/paranormal elements are also hit or miss with me. Love Julia Quinn. Any others? New authors, anything welcome. I am a very fast reader, so I seem to need an endless supply of books.


I noticed this too, I think it's a smaller category so easier for authors to be noticed in. I saw Stephanie Laurence has a Victorian out. I haven't read it yet, but her Regencys have always been pretty solid.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> Here is another on sale for *$1.99*
> Its the first in a trilogy from 2000. I read all 3 back to back a few year back and really enjoyed them.


I too remember enjoying this book, I am a Candace Camp fan in general. Just beware that if you are buying this title to check to make sure you don't already have it. I knew that I had purchased it sometime ago but it wasn't being flagged as already being owned. I did a search and lo and behold there it is:/


----------



## Atunah

I always have to check now for every book. Since I been buying kindle books since 2008, there are so many that have been re-released for various reasons. The long time goes on and the more books (*sigh) I collect, the more I have to be careful. 

I am pretty sure I read those in paper since I read them in 2009 according to goodreads. Not that I can remember.  . Those harlequin copies say 2012, but that doesn't mean that is when they were first put out in ebook format. I wonder if there were kindle copies when I read them. I am drawing a blank. All I know is I read them and I liked them. I even remember bits and nips of them.


----------



## Atunah

Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days. 

I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line. 
This will feature the hero that is the son of Sebastian and Evie from "Devil in Spring" which is the 3rd in the wallflower series. I can't wait. 

I am also on wait list for these other new releases:
  

Going to probably release some from suspension at the library also. Its a great feature as you don't lose your place in line, but can put a pause on it. Its like sometimes they all come up at once if I don't watch it.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days.
> 
> I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line.
> This will feature the hero that is the son of Sebastian and Evie from "Devil in Spring" which is the 3rd in the wallflower series. I can't wait.


I can't wait for that one... I just recently finished the Wallflower series so am ready to go!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days.
> 
> I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line.


I am #88 on a waitlist for ONE copy, bet you'll get it before I do.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I am #88 on a waitlist for ONE copy, bet you'll get it before I do.


I am #54 on one library and #67 at the other. The first has 4 copies and the second 5. There are over 120 total folks on both of the libraries waiting. But both of them have a 3 week checkout so it will be a long time. not as long as you I gather. 
But it says I am #14 in line on each copy so if each person keeps the book for the full 3 weeks, I'll be getting it in 42 weeks? . I think that was correct math. Can't be sure with me though.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am #54 on one library and #67 at the other. The first has 4 copies and the second 5. There are over 120 total folks on both of the libraries waiting. But both of them have a 3 week checkout so it will be a long time. not as long as you I gather.
> But it says I am #14 in line on each copy so if each person keeps the book for the full 3 weeks, I'll be getting it in 42 weeks? . I think that was correct math. Can't be sure with me though.


Right - my library is getting one Kindle copy. I am #88 on the waitlist. We get 14-day borrows. If all 87 folks ahead of me got and kept the book for their 2 weeks, it will become available to me in 174 weeks which is 3.3 years. Pretty sure I'll just buy it!


----------



## JamieL

Susan Wiggs Great Chicago Fire trilogy is on sale for $2.99 for the set of all three. I've never read them but the books all have good reviews.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days.
> 
> I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line.
> This will feature the hero that is the son of Sebastian and Evie from "Devil in Spring" which is the 3rd in the wallflower series. I can't wait.
> 
> I am also on wait list for these other new releases:
> 
> 
> Going to probably release some from suspension at the library also. Its a great feature as you don't lose your place in line, but can put a pause on it. Its like sometimes they all come up at once if I don't watch it.


There are (at most) 8 people ahead of you in line.

Total holds: 332
Library copies: 16

There are (at most) 18 people ahead of you in line.

Total holds: 88
Your holds position: #88 on 5 copies

The library seems to be giving me my contemp/mystery/thrillers at the moment. Reading one, two as my next reads. For some reason they all take place in England.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days.
> 
> I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line.
> This will feature the hero that is the son of Sebastian and Evie from "Devil in Spring" which is the 3rd in the wallflower series. I can't wait.


My library doesn't list e-copies of books until they are actually available, so at this point, the only thing I was able to reserve was a paper copy. The good news is I'm #8 on the list for 1 copy (not a lot of romance readers in my neck of the woods  ). The bad news is that if each person keeps it the full 3 weeks, it will be 6 months before I get my hands on it. Oh well, it's not like I don't have plenty of other books on the TBR mountain.  Also, it's possible that my library will buy an e-copy also and I'll have a much better chance of snagging that one sooner.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days.
> 
> I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line.
> This will feature the hero that is the son of Sebastian and Evie from "Devil in Spring" which is the 3rd in the wallflower series. I can't wait.


Seems to be a big demand for that book, I know I can't wait to get my hands on it! 

I've got it on hold at 2 libraries....

There are (at most) 5 people ahead of you in line.
Total holds: 106
Your holds position: #22 on 5 copies
.

There are (at most) 18 people ahead of you in line.
Total holds: 26
Your holds position: #19 on 1 copy


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> My library doesn't list e-copies of books until they are actually available, so at this point, the only thing I was able to reserve was a paper copy. The good news is I'm #8 on the list for 1 copy (not a lot of romance readers in my neck of the woods  ). The bad news is that if each person keeps it the full 3 weeks, it will be 6 months before I get my hands on it. Oh well, it's not like I don't have plenty of other books on the TBR mountain.  Also, it's possible that my library will buy an e-copy also and I'll have a much better chance of snagging that one sooner.


If your library allows you to make ebook recommendations, go ahead and recommend the book & check off "Place me on its wait list and email me when my hold is available." That way you'll already have it on hold when they add it to their Overdrive library. I try to recommend new ebooks I want to read asap, so I can be towards the top of the hold list.


----------



## worktolive

cagnes said:


> If your library allows you to make ebook recommendations, go ahead and recommend the book & check off "Place me on its wait list and email me when my hold is available." That way you'll already have it on hold when they add it to their Overdrive library. I try to recommend new ebooks I want to read asap, so I can be towards the top of the hold list.


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, my library doesn't allow for the option of automatically getting on the wait list. Instead, I can set up an alert and they will notify me if they acquire it, then I can request it. On the other hand, I rechecked the other library I belong to, and they are now showing that they have an e-copy on order, and there are only 2 other people in line ahead of me!!! So it looks like I'll be getting it within a month or two.


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, my library doesn't allow for the option of automatically getting on the wait list. Instead, I can set up an alert and they will notify me if they acquire it, then I can request it. On the other hand, I rechecked the other library I belong to, and they are now showing that they have an e-copy on order, and there are only 2 other people in line ahead of me!!! So it looks like I'll be getting it within a month or two.


Good to hear that you've got it on hold & without a long wait!


----------



## Atunah

So I finished a bit of an older book. I got that with the points from the harlequin reward site. For every 2000 points, you get a free book. So I use those on books that are not in the library. Avon, Carina and such books are also on the site. All you do is some easy polls on the site and its easy to rack up the points. 
So I had picked this one 

Although at times a tad frustrating, it was also at other times so very engaging. This is not a fluffy one, this has some really bad war scenes in it. As in them trying to get to safety with some officer wives and wounded, etc. Lots of the book plays out in Portugal with the French on their tails. I like some of the more gritty stuff of it at times, but it is quite gritty on that. Its from the 90's and the prose is a tad purple for the few scenes between the couple, which aren't really until later. I did read it though in one swoop.
I always thought the harlequin historical line has some really underrated gems in it. Older and newer.

Now I started

3rd in Elisa Braden's series. I do very much recommend this author, one of my new author finds of last year. I think there are 6 in the series now.

So far so good. I loved the first 2 in the series.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Now I started
> 
> 3rd in Elisa Braden's series. I do very much recommend this author, one of my new author finds of last year. I think there are 6 in the series now.
> 
> So far so good. I loved the first 2 in the series.


Atunah the Enabler strikes again! I hadn't heard of Elise Braden before but I just checked out her books and the second one, The Truth About Cads and Dukes, is on sale for $0.99. I loved the sample, so I one-clicked. It's funny, I sampled three other Regencies this week and none of them appealed to me. I was starting to wonder if I was getting bored with Regencies, but nope, I'm just picky.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> Atunah the Enabler strikes again! I hadn't heard of Elise Braden before but I just checked out her books and the second one, The Truth About Cads and Dukes, is on sale for $0.99. I loved the sample, so I one-clicked. It's funny, I sampled three other Regencies this week and none of them appealed to me. I was starting to wonder if I was getting bored with Regencies, but nope, I'm just picky.


It would seem that Atunah is not the only enabler here. For $.99 I picked it up.


----------



## Atunah

I own the first 3 in the series. Reading the 3rd now. They are all lendable. So if someone needs the first to get the reading order, let me know if you want to borrow it. Or the other 2. Well, the 3rd once I am done with it, which should be tonight.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Almost there for this one. Release in 3 days.
> 
> I'll have to wait a bit as even though I jumped on my library right away, there are apparently lots of others that did the same. So I am woefully on the end of the line.


I went ahead and bought the darn book this morning! I figured the $6.99 purchase price divided by the 174 weeks I was going to be on hold at the library, that works out to 0.04/week to read it now!


----------



## readingril

I'd hit the preorder button sometime since it was released. Oh well. I know it will be worth it! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

Its not even being released to the library until the 28th. So I can't yet check the new numbers of wait list. Since I am in the middle of a book and have 2 more library books to read first, I'll wait til I am through with those and then decide if I am just going to buy it out right. Maybe the wait list are getting smaller if everyone this week bought it and I move on up the list.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> I went ahead and bought the darn book this morning! I figured the $6.99 purchase price divided by the 174 weeks I was going to be on hold at the library, that works out to 0.04/week to read it now!


Please let us know what you think of it.  I'll try to wait for my turn to borrow it, but who knows if I'll be able to hold out! Just may end up buying it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

worktolive said:


> Atunah the Enabler strikes again! I hadn't heard of Elise Braden before but I just checked out her books and the second one, The Truth About Cads and Dukes, is on sale for $0.99. I loved the sample, so I one-clicked. It's funny, I sampled three other Regencies this week and none of them appealed to me. I was starting to wonder if I was getting bored with Regencies, but nope, I'm just picky.


I also went from sample to the full book with this one. It was a pretty decent read, but the characters didn't resonate enough with me to say more than that. However, it was good enough that I looked over the author's others in the series. Several were not my cup of tea. I hate, hate, hate the revenge trope of the first in the series. I can stand revenge if the wronged person goes after the one who wronged him. But the whole idea of someone trying to extract revenge by hurting an innocent daughter or sister of someone who wronged him not only infuriates me, it makes the supposed "hero" who did it gutless scum.

Anyway, I did go on to read Braden's_ The Devil is a Marquess_, and IMO it is truly super. Kind of like Kleypas's _Devil in Winter_, but for me better. Reading the other story first, where the hero appears as a minor character, probably helped.


----------



## Atunah

I didn't totally love the first in the series. I had to refresh my memory now that I am reading the 3rd. Once I refreshed, both the 1st and 2nd came back to me. The first was a 3 star for me, but I did really like the 2nd. The 3rd so far is good also. 3rd is about Colin, who plays a part in the 1st and 2nd. 

Oh wow, I am really looking forward then to reading all those in order now if you liked the 4th this much Ellen. Devil in Winter is one of my favorite HR so I am all giddy now. 

I am trying to read the whole series as like I said before, I am tired of not remembering anything like i did with the first 2 in this series. Just been too long I read them. And the characters in this series to kind of cross from book to book. I thought there were 6, but I think its 5 and the 6 one is a novella, which I probably will skip. Hope its not the story of someone I like because that bugs me the most. When a character one waits throughout a series only gets a novella. I feel cheated. I think it was Lorraine Heath that did that with a character. In that scoundrel series. I think it was the Doc that only got a shorty.

This again is an example that just because one likes an author, doesn't mean we like every single book by that author. Because when one doesn't like the theme or trope or story, it doesn't really matter how much one has liked another book from same. I even gave Balogh at times lower ratings, not because of writing, but something in the story I just don't like.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Oh wow, I am really looking forward then to reading all those in order now if you liked the 4th this much Ellen. Devil in Winter is one of my favorite HR so I am all giddy now.


Do post your reactions. You and I often don't react the same way, so I'll be curious, although I'd agree with your rating of #2. I skipped #1 because of the revenge trope, read 2 and 3 and would probably say both of those were 3s for me. I like 3 slightly better, but IMO the character of the hero was inconsistent with the early glimpses of him. At that point I rather thought maybe this was an author whose heroes were all the same. Then I did like #4 very much as I said, and won't read either 5 or 6 because the blurbs don't sound like my kind of stories.

Balogh is one of my favorite romance authors, and the only stories of hers I don't like are some of the early ones that have that strong 80's flavor of nasty, domineering heroes. I only read a couple of those and now avoid them. The one paperback I still have is _Simply Love, _and it has a copyright of 2006, so her books I love are from 2000 forward. _A Summer to Remember_ is to date my favorite romance of all time. So of her more recent stories, some don't knock my socks off, but I've never DNF'd one and probably wouldn't rate any of them below 3.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Do post your reactions. You and I often don't react the same way, so I'll be curious, although I'd agree with your rating of #2. I skipped #1 because of the revenge trope, read 2 and 3 and would probably say both of those were 3s for me. I like 3 slightly better, but IMO the character of the hero was inconsistent with the early glimpses of him. At that point I rather thought maybe this was an author whose heroes were all the same. Then I did like #4 very much as I said, and won't read either 5 or 6 because the blurbs don't sound like my kind of stories.
> 
> Balogh is one of my favorite romance authors, and the only stories of hers I don't like are some of the early ones that have that strong 80's flavor of nasty, domineering heroes. I only read a couple of those and now avoid them. The one paperback I still have is _Simply Love, _and it has a copyright of 2006, so her books I love are from 2000 forward. _A Summer to Remember_ is to date my favorite romance of all time. So of her more recent stories, some don't knock my socks off, but I've never DNF'd one and probably wouldn't rate any of them below 3.


Oh, Summer to Remember, that book was something. I enjoyed that whole series. I also really loved some of the standalones. The 3 stars were some of the older ones and I think it was mostly the theme I didn't like. I'd have to look at it again to know for sure. Still though overall Balogh has written some fantastic HR. Such a great catalog.

I envy you for being able to skip books in series that you don't like the blurb. I am still working on my reading order OCD, but I just plow through if needed as I just have to read all the books in a series.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I went ahead and bought the darn book this morning! I figured the $6.99 purchase price divided by the 174 weeks I was going to be on hold at the library, that works out to 0.04/week to read it now!


Oh. My. God. I am thirty percent into it, and laughing my head off (when I am not swooning). A classic Kleypas story-- one of her best ever. Reminds me so much of the early Wallflower books. Don't want this one to end!


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh. My. God. I am thirty percent into it, and laughing my head off (when I am not swooning). A classic Kleypas story-- one of her best ever. Reminds me so much of the early Wallflower books. Don't want this one to end!


I'm only 21% and thinking it is a slow start, so maybe my brain is not in the right groove yet! Could also be that the twins were not my favorite characters from the first 2 books and I need to warm up to Pandora's personality.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'm only 21% and thinking it is a slow start, so maybe my brain is not in the right groove yet! Could also be that the twins were not my favorite characters from the first 2 books and I need to warm up to Pandora's personality.


Those twins were a bit, um, well they were something. But not enough of a turnoff for me to not want to read a story. I just kind of saw them as young girls side characters at that time. Looking forward to that book now. My library has rained down on my like the monsoon, so I wait before I buy it. Why do the books always come available at the darn time.

I have a great freebie here. I had this book on wishlist since 2012 when it was released by Signet/Penguin. There are 3 in that series now. This is the first. I can't recall now where I go the recommendation for this, probably dear author or something like that. At some point they went poof from the store and now they are re-released which I assume by the author self. Seems a short time to be with a big publisher like Penguin and be gone not quite 5 years later. Anywho, its free. Regency.


----------



## crebel

There are half a dozen "newly published" repeats of the blue-dress lady in Regency last 30 days releases, so I won't link them _again_, but there is a fresh use here:



I wouldn't have guessed it is a "Regency romantic suspense" and would have presumed paranormal or fantasy before reading the blurb. At least it's different!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have a great freebie here. I had this book on wishlist since 2012 when it was released by Signet/Penguin. There are 3 in that series now. This is the first. I can't recall now where I go the recommendation for this, probably dear author or something like that. At some point they went poof from the store and now they are re-released which I assume by the author self. Seems a short time to be with a big publisher like Penguin and be gone not quite 5 years later. Anywho, its free. Regency.


Nice find! Thanks, Atunah.



Seems only fair to return the chocolate favor for a new free book!


----------



## Atunah




----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh. My. God. I am thirty percent into it, and laughing my head off (when I am not swooning). A classic Kleypas story-- one of her best ever. Reminds me so much of the early Wallflower books. Don't want this one to end!





crebel said:


> I'm only 21% and thinking it is a slow start, so maybe my brain is not in the right groove yet! Could also be that the twins were not my favorite characters from the first 2 books and I need to warm up to Pandora's personality.


I was about 18% into the book the first time I read these posts and could see both view points. I am now at 77% which means I have really enjoyed the book. I don't read quite as fast as some of you so this means I have been neglecting other things to read. Because of an early call time tomorrow, I may not get it finished tonight. If not, I probably will not read it at work during the day tomorrow as I might be so engrossed that I wouldn't perform my job as expected. However, there will be a slow period between the daytime post and my regular chores during the concert. That should be enough time to allow me to finish it. I won't say it is the best of her books, but it has been entertaining!

ETA: Finished it last night. A very enjoyable read and a fairly quick read. Probably a 3.5 star, though as the ending was a little hurried and a little weak.


----------



## worktolive

I just read The Truth About Cads and Dukes by Elise Braden. I loved it! 



Total catnip for me with a plain, plump, shy, bookish heroine and a seemingly cold, aloof Duke hero who initially has nothing but disdain for her, but who pretty quickly finds he's falling hard for her. I have to say, the insta-lust on the Duke's part seemed to come out of nowhere, but as long as you can get past that, it's a great book. I'm so used to instant attraction in romance that it really doesn't bother me and rarely throws me out of a story. I will definitely be reading on with this series. Thanks Atunah!

I've pretty much gotten over the reading order OCD when it comes to romances. There are just too many books where a plot really appeals to me but it's later in a series and I don't want to read the previous books. In this series, I'm really glad I went ahead and started with book 2 and I have no desire to go back and read book 1. Like Ellenoc, I'm not a fan of revenge plots in romance and that's the basis for book 1.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> I was about 18% into the book the first time I read these posts and could see both view points. I am now at 77% which means I have really enjoyed the book. I don't read quite as fast as some of you so this means I have been neglecting other things to read. Because of an early call time tomorrow, I may not get it finished tonight. If not, I probably will not read it at work during the day tomorrow as I might be so engrossed that I wouldn't perform my job as expected. However, there will be a slow period between the daytime post and my regular chores during the concert. That should be enough time to allow me to finish it. I won't say it is the best of her books, but it has been entertaining!
> 
> ETA: Finished it last night. A very enjoyable read and a fairly quick read. Probably a 3.5 star, though as the ending was a little hurried and a little weak.


I also finished last night and agree with you 100%. I also rated it 3.5 stars.

There were some laugh-out-loud moments, Gabriel was a saint and made almost all the compromises to make the relationship work, and I didn't like Pandora much better at the end than I did at the beginning. However, IMO Kleypas never writes a "bad" book. I'm glad I didn't wait 3 years to read it!

"Fact #35 No list of ideal feminine qualities has ever included the phrase 'you kiss liked a pirate.'"


----------



## readingril

worktolive said:


> I just read The Truth About Cads and Dukes by Elise Braden. I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Total catnip for me with a plain, plump, shy, bookish heroine and a seemingly cold, aloof Duke hero who initially has nothing but disdain for her, but who pretty quickly finds he's falling hard for her. I have to say, the insta-lust on the Duke's part seemed to come out of nowhere, but as long as you can get past that, it's a great book. I'm so used to instant attraction in romance that it really doesn't bother me and rarely throws me out of a story. I will definitely be reading on with this series. Thanks Atunah!
> 
> I've pretty much gotten over the reading order OCD when it comes to romances. There are just too many books where a plot really appeals to me but it's later in a series and I don't want to read the previous books. In this series, I'm really glad I went ahead and started with book 2 and I have no desire to go back and read book 1. Like Ellenoc, I'm not a fan of revenge plots in romance and that's the basis for book 1.


I see Atunah is training one click enabler minions! Sounds very good for 99¢!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Gone 9/21/18

crebel said:


> I'm only 21% and thinking it is a slow start, so maybe my brain is not in the right groove yet! Could also be that the twins were not my favorite characters from the first 2 books and I need to warm up to Pandora's personality.


(Re: Kleypas's _Devil in Spring_) The start didn't seem particularly slow to me, but even though it did have some funny moments, it got slower, and slower. I was forcing myself to keep going for a while when I quit at 72%. Maybe I'll get back to it - I have to make a trip to Motor Vehicle before the 1st - but I'm not enchanted. I should have known because the one of the first two in this series I tried didn't work for me either. A friend told me not to bother with the other, and I didn't. But this one has such a great average review rating....


----------



## Atunah

I went ahead and "bought" Devil in Winter. I put in in quotes as I used my harlequin reward points for it. Since of course Avon is part of the whole shebang now one can get those books from their site also. I'll start it tomorrow. 

I am making a couple of folks happy by removing my library hold.


----------



## crebel

Over the weekend I finally got around to reading this series (bought the first one in December 2012 - sigh...) that everyone else probably read long ago. I have to say I enjoyed it as much as any HR series I have read in a long time, all 4 and 5 stars reads in my ratings.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Over the weekend I finally got around to reading this series (bought the first one in December 2012 - sigh...) that everyone else probably read long ago. I have to say I enjoyed it as much as any HR series I have read in a long time, all 4 and 5 stars reads in my ratings.


Thanks for the rec. That series is available on overdrive so I picked it up.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks for the rec. That series is available on overdrive so I picked it up.


I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you're done!


----------



## cagnes

I just finished  & enjoyed it.  Can't wait to know who the next book will be about!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I went ahead and "bought" Devil in Winter. I put in in quotes as I used my harlequin reward points for it. Since of course Avon is part of the whole shebang now one can get those books from their site also. I'll start it tomorrow.
> 
> I am making a couple of folks happy by removing my library hold.


I see Devil in Winter is now in your recently read and you have moved on to a mystery. What did you think of Devil in Winter?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I see Devil in Winter is now in your recently read and you have moved on to a mystery. What did you think of Devil in Winter?


I quite enjoyed it. Not quite as much as Winterbourne, but he was a tough act to follow. For me at least. I think Devil in Winter rises or sinks based on if one likes Pandora. Thankfully I did like her and her bumbling ways. There were a couple of things that I can't really explain, kind of like the writing. At times it was done in a explaining mode. I just don't know how else to put this. Like a rattling down of why's. It didn't seem like Kleypas in those moments. I am sure there is a more proper term, but its all I got. 
I say it was a 3.5 for me, I rounded up to 4 on goodreads. There were some really great lines it in. First when she made up the word for the scrolls in the bench she got stuck in. That was a good omen to what was to come. You kiss like a pirate, that was really cute. This has a very nice and kind hero in it. She was pretty much in the driver seat. Well as much as she could being a woman.

I am curious too who's next. There are a few options so I am assuming there will be a few more books in this series.


----------



## crebel

I gave this book 4 stars when I read it in 2015 after buying it on sale for $1.99 (now $5.3 - described as a "Georgian spin on Beauty and the Beast" and I know some of you search for Georgian-era stories.



I'm guessing I didn't buy book #2 at the same time because of the $7.99 price and I had plenty of other things to read; shocking I know. Anyway, Book 2 is on sale today for $1.99 and I'd say $7.37 for both is a bargain.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> I gave this book 4 stars when I read it in 2015 after buying it on sale for $1.99 (now $5.3 - described as a "Georgian spin on Beauty and the Beast" and I know some of you search for Georgian-era stories.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing I didn't buy book #2 at the same time because of the $7.99 price and I had plenty of other things to read; shocking I know. Anyway, Book 2 is on sale today for $1.99 and I'd say $7.37 for both is a bargain.


Before hitting the buy button, you may want to check overdrive. I see that both of these are available to borrow at 3 of my overdrive libraries. I have the "Library Extension" attached to my Google browser, so I can see what's available at my libraries while browsing on Amazon.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Before hitting the buy button, you may want to check overdrive. I see that both of these are available to borrow at 3 of my overdrive libraries. I have the "Library Extension" attached to my Google browser, so I can see what's available at my libraries while browsing on Amazon.


Library extension is awesome. Works on goodreads too, but there I like to use the other one as it takes up less space, but its just for goodreads. It adds a column to each goodreads shelf and also under each book. Its called "available goodreads". But for amazon, library extension is the only one.

I just started the latest Kelly Bowen 


So far really good, only a bit in. heroine seems to be some math wiz. And I was waiting for Lavoie to get his book. I liked him in the previous. A gambling establishment owner, I have a soft spot for those.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Library extension is awesome. Works on goodreads too, but there I like to use the other one as it takes up less space, but its just for goodreads. It adds a column to each goodreads shelf and also under each book. Its called "available goodreads". But for amazon, library extension is the only one.
> 
> I just started the latest Kelly Bowen
> 
> 
> So far really good, only a bit in. heroine seems to be some math wiz. And I was waiting for Lavoie to get his book. I liked him in the previous. A gambling establishment owner, I have a soft spot for those.


Did you buy it, or borrow it? Still not available at either of my libraries.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Did you buy it, or borrow it? Still not available at either of my libraries.


Brooklyn only has the audiobook, but thankfully the Houston library had it in ebook. They let me have a card since I live in Texas, even though I don't live in Houston. At times they have stuff Brooklyn doesn't have. My local one tends to have more inspy stuff. 
Try recommending it. I don't often get them, but just got a book purchased by brooklyn I recommended like 2 months ago.


----------



## readingril

I recommended it to both Brooklyn and Maryland Overdrive. Maryland has never purchased a recommendation of mine. Brooklyn seems to, every so often, so I'm not giving up hope!


----------



## crebel

I already have the trilogy in my TBR pile, but in case anyone missed it this first in series is one of today's Kindle Daily Deals for .99


----------



## Atunah

I just got another recommendation I got from brooklyn library. Well its not out yet but I was so intrigued by the cover and the blurb. I am always looking for books set in the revolutionary war in america and also civil war. This one is civil war and just looks really good. 

Be out on the 28th this month.

Now I also know why some of the books that finally arrive at the library already have so many folks on wait list, even if you think you caught it early. When you recommend something and check so it puts you on the wait list, you get right on line. And that is what a lot of folks do way far ahead. When you search on the overdrive library, you can click on the bottom to show you things to recommend so that is where a book that isn't out yet and not at the library will show. So say the next Kleypas isn't out for who knows how many months. But it pops in on overdrive as soon as the book is listed. Then you recommend it and check the hold list and it moves you right into that line. So I am going to go through and see what authors are going to have new books out, like Elizabeth Hoyts next one. And if I see it on overdrive, I'll recommend it.

I think that is what happened to the one I just listed above because I recommended it and they bought 2 copies and I am already 4 down the list. So others did the same.

I think this is why the current Kleypas had such a huge wait list already. Everyone recommended that book months ago.


----------



## readingril

I'm sure that's how I managed to get the Mary Balogh so quickly, but I think the Lisa Kleypas is even more popular. So maybe, when they finally purchase Kelly Bowen's book, hopefully, I won't be too far down the list.

My sweet spot is $4.99... Kelly Bowen's book is a dollar too high.


----------



## Atunah

My sweet spot is 3.99  

But I'll go to 5.99 if I have to. Meaning, if I can't find it at any libraries. Above that, its a process of elimination. Or I should say, you get buried down in the bottom of the "oneday-after-cryogenics-TBR" hole.


----------



## readingril

Yeah... this book might end up getting bought, only because I've bought every other Kelly Bowen post library read (on sale).


----------



## WriterSongwriter

Is Sir Walter Scott considered a historical romance writer? I've read many of his books. They have a lot of action and adventure in them, so I wouldn't know if that would be considered romance or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

WriterSongwriter said:


> Is Sir Walter Scott considered a historical romance writer? I've read many of his books. They have a lot of action and adventure in them, so I wouldn't know if that would be considered romance or not.


Some do have romantic elements . . . . probably more considered 'romance' in the more archaic use of the word as a distinction from 'comedy' or 'tragedy'. Not a "Romance" as it is understood in modern genre literature.


----------



## Atunah

Reading been a bit iffy this week, I am sick as a dog and its hard to concentrate. First time in my life I get a flu shot last December and now I am sick like this first time in years. Ugh.

I had started the new Mary Balogh, the 2nd in that something series. My brain isn't working right. I liked the first one, it had some drama right out of the gate with the shocker at the will. But this one is kind of slooooooow. A 3rd in I had to stop. I needed something a bit more gripping to distract me from my feeling sorry for myself. So I devoured the 10th in the Captain Lacey series. There were lots of twists in that one it kept me glued. I just need a bit more of something. I don't mind more quite HR, but that Balogh so far is a bit boring. I'll pick it up again when I feel better. Don't think my fuzzy head is made for quiet reads right now.

So I started this instead. 


Its from 1990 and I recommended this to my library a while back on a recommendation. This has all the drama that I need right now. I said it before, the 90's and early 2000 still had some great HR with lots of meat and lots of great page turning drama. Just seems more depth in those "older" books. 
I am about 20% in this and it took me less than half the time it took me to get to 30% in the Balogh. Its what I need. Get in the story and not notice how miserable I feel. I rather the characters feel a wee bit miserable 
Cause without great misery and suffering, there can't be great and everlasting love? I don't know, but I love a bit of a suffering heroine that comes out on top in spite of what is being thrown at her. And a tortured hero that by hurting the people around him, he hurts himself the most. Those give me some great payoffs, if done well that is.

And I had forgotten to extend my library holds with being sick and suddenly I had like 14 books come up at once.   . I caught the others in time. Darn it. So I loaded them all on the Voyage and Oasis and one of them is going to stay off wifi until I am through with them all. I still have 3 already checked out. Most of them are 3 week borrows, but that is still probably a bit more than I can get through.

Murphy's law didn't just hit, it flattened me.


----------



## worktolive

For those of you that enjoy historical PNRs, Burning Bright by Melissa McShane is free for a limited time:



It was highly recommended a few months back on either DA or Smart Bitches and has a 4.16 avg on Goodreads. It sounds like something I will love (assuming it ever gets to the top of my towering TBR mountain) .

I just got the 2nd Mary Balogh book, Someone to Hold, from the library yesterday. Haven't started it yet. I didn't like the heroine at all in the first book but I'm okay with unlikable heroines, so we'll see if she redeems herself in this book. Mary Balogh is definitely hit or miss for me.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for that freebie, I like HPR's. They are a bit on the rare side. 

So I finished the drama lama book "When Angels fall" I posted and it had all the cray cray and over the top drama I needed at the time.  . There even was some actual bodice ripping in it. Not in the way that the term is often used though, but the beastly hero ripping all her close. He even has a scar.  . It was great gothic, tortured souls kind of crazy sauce. 

Now I went back to the Balogh and at 70% in, I should have known better. Its Balogh after all. I been a emotional knot since about the time I stopped reading the first time. 3rd in. Its hard one to explain. She just keeps peeling and peeling, Balogh does. And I didn't like the heroine at all in the first and really didn't when I started this one. But oh boy if you read it keep at it, this one snuck up on me. Its not pretty, nothing about that was pretty what happened to them in the first. I cannot even imagine what that would have been like, in those days especially.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Now I went back to the Balogh and at 70% in, I should have known better. Its Balogh after all. I been a emotional knot since about the time I stopped reading the first time. 3rd in. Its hard one to explain. She just keeps peeling and peeling, Balogh does. And I didn't like the heroine at all in the first and really didn't when I started this one. But oh boy if you read it keep at it, this one snuck up on me. Its not pretty, nothing about that was pretty what happened to them in the first. I cannot even imagine what that would have been like, in those days especially.


It's interesting how different we all are. I went to look at _When Angels Fall_, and the moment I saw the words "bodice ripper" in a review, I was out of there. I've never read a really bad Balogh either, but for me the first one in this new series was pretty meh. This second one I liked a lot and was about ready to consider it one of my favorites when


Spoiler



of course the hero had to inherit and be wealthy before at the end.


 I know that must be all but mandatory in Regencies since


Spoiler



the whole stableboy is really a duke thing


happens so often, but I hate it a little more every time I encounter it. The lack of this trope is one of the reasons I like some of Courtney Milan's stories so much - and Rose Lerner.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> It's interesting how different we all are. I went to look at _When Angels Fall_, and the moment I saw the words "bodice ripper" in a review, I was out of there. I've never read a really bad Balogh either, but for me the first one in this new series was pretty meh. This second one I liked a lot and was about ready to consider it one of my favorites when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> of course the hero had to inherit and be wealthy before at the end.
> 
> 
> I know that must be all but mandatory in Regencies since
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the whole stableboy is really a duke thing
> 
> 
> happens so often, but I hate it a little more every time I encounter it. The lack of this trope is one of the reasons I like some of Courtney Milan's stories so much - and Rose Lerner.


It does have some more old school feel to it. When Angels Fall that is. But it was the right book for me at the right time. I think some here might remember couple years back or more in this thread when I read a book by Celeste Bradley, while I was feeling a lot of pain and it was so over the top it was awesome. It had so much cray cray in it, it was a bit ridiculous. But it got me through a rough time and entertained me. This book did a similar thing this week. I needed something a bit dramatic, for lack of better word. . I don't think I'll ever re-read it, not that I re-read a lot anyway and I would put it at 3 to 3.5 stars overall. The Balogh now is like a 180 degrees away from that, in tone, in theme, in writing. But, its fine too. I tend to like all kinds of different HR, at different times.

Its kind of amazing how different books can be in the same genre and that is just within one subgenre of romance. Its why I always get so growly when folks talk about how formulaic romance is and how its always the same. Only those that do not read the genre would ever say anything like that. The difference is sometimes so huge it would be a different genre, if it wan't the same genre. Ok, that doesn't sound sensical, but I don't know how else to put it. I just think that romance is the most varied genre of them all.

Rose Lerner, I read one by her and really liked it. In for a Penny I think was the title. I don't know why I haven't read more of her yet after that. Too many books. I also got behind with Courtney Milan. I read all hers with HQN and a couple I think of her self published.

I am looking forward to the new Meredith Duran that is getting some nice buzz. Its the 5th in the series. 


She is one of my favorites.


----------



## worktolive

I have another freebie - Sweet Enemy by Heather Snow.



The heroine is a lady chemist/spinster. She's wearing glasses on the cover so I guess that's supposed to indicate that she is bookish.  I don't think I've ever read anything by this author, but I'm all over bookish heroines.

I read When Angels Fall way back when. My notes don't say much, just that both the hero and heroine were TSTL. I did not rate it very highly. It's so true though, that we all like different stuff and that a lot of your enjoyment depends on your mood when you are reading.


----------



## worktolive

Two more freebies today, one of which is the book I just finished, Unmasking Miss Appleby, by Emily Larkin.



I highly recommend this book. It's a historical PNR with a somewhat unique premise. Basically, the heroine's ancestor did some great service to a Faerie way back when and in return, the Faerie agreed that on their 25th birthday, all of her direct descendants would be allowed to choose one paranormal power and it would be granted to them. The book opens with the heroine living a miserable existence with her uncle's family as a poor relation, turning 25, and learning about all this. She intelligently wishes for the power of metamorphosis so that she can change herself into a man and get a decent, self-supporting job and that's where the story starts.

The other freebie is The Pirate's Tempting Stowaway by Erica Ridley. I haven't read this one, but it features an older couple - a 39 YO heroine and a hero in his 40's. It's book 6 in a series.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for those worktolive. I already had the Larkin as a freebie, I'll move it up. I think one of the romance sites had a great review on it, or one of the series.


----------



## Atunah

This freebie was talked about in the HR discussion on amazon by some reliable HR amazon reviewers.



A bit further back in time with 13th century. There are so far 2 books listed, this is the first.


----------



## worktolive

I finished Someone To Hold this morning. I really liked it. I like difficult heroines (which Camille definitely was), and I thought that her slow awakening and awareness of her own feelings and needs was well-done. The other thing I liked was that Joel, the hero, initially thought she was rather unattractive because of her personality (she is described as "strong-featured" and "handsome" but also rigid and unfeeling), but as he comes to know her, he starts to see her in a different light and she becomes very attractive to him. I'm looking forward to the next in the series, Someone to Wed, but it won't be out until November.



Now if I could just get my hands on Devil in Spring...... I'm #2 on the wait list so it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## Doglover

Since I've never been to this section before, I thought I would put in my two cents worth.

I am an English historian and I get very annoyed when authors are trying to write historical without a clue about the subject. I insist on historical accuracy and a background of the period to make it authentic. There is more to it than slapping on a fourteenth century date.



_sorry, self-promotion in the Book Corner is not allowed -- Ann_


----------



## crebel

I may need to stop referring to the Lady-in-blue dress covers, pink now seems to be the change-up choice.



Alas, the blue-dress lady lives on in 9 more repeats (only 1, maybe 2 new titles, I think) in the last-30-days regency lists this morning ...


----------



## Atunah

OMG now its all over again with pink? Whats next, yellow dresses? Orange? 

That stock photo lady is going to live forever. In all colors of the rainbow.

I am cracking up at the titles of those books. Its like they dipped into the word salad for how to pump out shorts and pretend they are HR. I am guessing most "stories" are also from that word salad pile. Reviews tell all. The garbage pile in the kindle store is growing and growing and growing. They destroyed the contempo listings and now they are gnawing on HR. Ugh. 
Thanks for this thread and you guys and a couple of other places where I can find actual HR. No wonder I tend to stick with known names.

I finished this recently, first in a series


I liked it pretty good. The 3rd got super great reviews so that is why I read that one. Cannot skip series books. 

I am waiting for the newest Meredith Duran which got super great reviews. Still a bit to go. Good thing as I still have library books to read first.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah I know you are a Julie Garwood fan. I saw this in my email this morning:


1.99


----------



## TriciaJ82

It looks like the Garwood's are part of the kindle monthly deal. I also found this one was on sale as well:


1.99


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for the Garwoods. 

I found a McNaught on sale. These are not in my libraries and so great deal at 1.99. I been collecting them as they come on sale. This is the 3rd in the sequel series, but I read these books by chronological which intertwines the 2 series. 
Here is the chrono order

Kingdom
Once and always
something wonderful
almost heaven
whitney
until you
miracles

And here is the book on sale now for $1.99


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ack! How did I not know that a new book by Lucinda Brant came out on March 30th?!? It is the fifth in the Roxton series. I love that series.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Ack! How did I not know that a new book by Lucinda Brant came out on March 30th?!? It is the fifth in the Roxton series. I love that series.


Well, they say you can never go home again and I guess you can never quite recapture an old series again either. I read three chapters and am putting it aside. Just could not bring myself to like the heroine and hero. I realize she is just the product of her upbringing and may change by the end of the story but she believed so strongly she was superior to everyone else because of her bloodline that it really turned me off. And the hero has been secretly in love with her for eight years, but so unobservant (even though he was a trained spy) that he never noticed that the direct result of some of his actions made her life a whole lot harder. Again, he will probably also change before the end of the book--but meanwhile I don't like either of them enough to want to find out. This makes me so sad! I really loved the earlier Roxton books. Oh well.....


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Well, they say you can never go home again and I guess you can never quite recapture an old series again either. I read three chapters and am putting it aside. Just could not bring myself to like the heroine and hero. I realize she is just the product of her upbringing and may change by the end of the story but she believed so strongly she was superior to everyone else because of her bloodline that it really turned me off. And the hero has been secretly in love with her for eight years, but so unobservant (even though he was a trained spy) that he never noticed that the direct result of some of his actions made her life a whole lot harder. Again, he will probably also change before the end of the book--but meanwhile I don't like either of them enough to want to find out. This makes me so sad! I really loved the earlier Roxton books. Oh well.....


I am sorry  I hate when that happens. But it can happen I guess with any author, especially if its mainly about the characters. There really isn't anything that will save a book for me if I can't get or stand the characters. No matter how good the theme, the setting, the writing, etc. If I don't like them, its over. And I admit I am probably harder on the heroine than the hero. Bad enough if one of them doesn't work, but if its both, hard to get through a book then.

I have a sale. I have had this on waitlist at the library, then I messed up and accidentally returned it and had to go back to the end of the line. So I am going to just buy it now for $2.99


The setting intrigues me. Not much out there. This book was $9.99 before this sale by the way. Its getting great reviews on SBTB and other places so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I am sorry  I hate when that happens. But it can happen I guess with any author, especially if its mainly about the characters. There really isn't anything that will save a book for me if I can't get or stand the characters. No matter how good the theme, the setting, the writing, etc. If I don't like them, its over. And I admit I am probably harder on the heroine than the hero. Bad enough if one of them doesn't work, but if its both, hard to get through a book then.
> 
> I have a sale. I have had this on waitlist at the library, then I messed up and accidentally returned it and had to go back to the end of the line. So I am going to just buy it now for $2.99
> 
> 
> The setting intrigues me. Not much out there. This book was $9.99 before this sale by the way. Its getting great reviews on SBTB and other places so I'll give it a shot.


It's always so disappointing when the next book in a series that you've thoroughly enjoyed (I felt that way with the last of Lisa Kleypas' contemporary Travis series) doesn't meet your expectations. 

I too have/had An Extraordinary Union on hold at Brooklyn. I enjoyed the podcast SBTB had with the author on *goes to check* March 31, the site reviewed the book on March 30, there's was another mention in between then and yesterday, and yesterday when Sarah said it was $2.99 she finally managed to hold my hand to one click the book. 

I just finished

after a mention in the Old School Romance Book Club on Facebook. My first historical by Susan Wiggs. An 'ugly duckling' sort of story. I loved it. Have the next book on hold.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> OMG now its all over again with pink? Whats next, yellow dresses? Orange?
> 
> That stock photo lady is going to live forever. In all colors of the rainbow.


Yes, you may now get her in yellow ...


----------



## Atunah

Ugh, I shouldn't have said it. 

Reading 

right now and its the 2nd in a duke series by Ranney. First was The scottish duke, 3rd will have a Texas duke. Not sure how that will work . Maybe there'll be a russian duke, or a chinese duke and a morrocan duke. The options are apparently endless. 

Ranney though is usually a good choice form me. I liked the first one very much so I hope I like this one too.


----------



## readingril

I recommended it to Brooklyn & the Maryland Overdrive but they haven't purchased it yet.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ugh, I shouldn't have said it.
> 
> Reading
> 
> right now and its the 2nd in a duke series by Ranney. First was The scottish duke, 3rd will have a Texas duke. Not sure how that will work . Maybe there'll be a russian duke, or a chinese duke and a morrocan duke. The options are apparently endless.
> 
> Ranney though is usually a good choice form me. I liked the first one very much so I hope I like this one too.


I bought The Scottish Duke a couple of weeks ago when the price dropped to $4.99 (seems to be a permanent price drop). I'll move it up the TBR list.


----------



## crebel

The final book of The Disgraceful Dukes trilogy (we had some discussion back on page 18 was released today.



Here is an older title (2011) I came across today featuring our favorite cover model. She hasn't always been alone!  Anyone familiar with The Saint of Seven Dials series?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So this is not really about historical romance, but since we often lament the size of our TBR piles here I thought you might like to see this article. There is actually a word for people who buy more books than they can possibly read  (not sure I understand how to do hyperlinks properly but I'll give it a try and maybe Ann will rescue me if needed).

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/theres-a-japanese-word-for-people-who-buy-more-books-than-they-can-actually-read_us_58f79b7ae4b029063d364226


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> So this is not really about historical romance, but since we often lament the size of our TBR piles here I thought you might like to see this article. There is actually a word for people who buy more books than they can possibly read  (not sure I understand how to do hyperlinks properly but I'll give it a try and maybe Ann will rescue me if needed).
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/theres-a-japanese-word-for-people-who-buy-more-books-than-they-can-actually-read_us_58f79b7ae4b029063d364226


Yes, I am "tsundokursed"  Of course I always say a large TBR pile is my link to immortality; I will live long enough to read them all!

Thanks for sharing the article, Wisteria (you linked it just fine!).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A Tsundokindleer. That's me.


----------



## crebel

Anyone trying to fill in older Mary Balogh books on their Kindle can pick up "Slightly Married" for $2.99 right now.


----------



## Atunah

I loved the whole "Slightly" series. Some more than others.

After a side street off to mystery, historical mystery and UF, I wanted something really good for a HR read. So I picked 

Its the 4th in the Knight series and I read the first 3 quite some time ago. For some reason its been a long time I have read a Gaelen Foley. Now I remember why I gave the first three 5 stars. So good. 
Hard to find new stuff of that caliber. This one is about 15 years old. Lots of good stuff from late 90's into the 2000's it seems. Before everyone jumped on contempo and other bandwagons away from HR.



crebel said:


> Yes, I am "tsundokursed"  Of course I always say a large TBR pile is my link to immortality; I will live long enough to read them all!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the article, Wisteria (you linked it just fine!).


I like this way of looking at it. The longer my tbr, the longer I live? Cause I have to finish them all right? I am not going anywhere until I do.


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> Yes, I am "tsundokursed"  Of course I always say a large TBR pile is my link to immortality; I will live long enough to read them all!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the article, Wisteria (you linked it just fine!).


Thank you! I now have the perfect justification for my TBR mountain. I'm just trying to achieve immortality here. 

Great article. I'm glad that someone has actually come up with a word for this. I think it rolls off the tongue very easily. English borrows words from other languages all the time, so if we all start using tsundoku, maybe we can get it into our lexicon.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> Thank you! I now have the perfect justification for my TBR mountain. I'm just trying to achieve immortality here.





Atunah said:


> I like this way of looking at it. The longer my tbr, the longer I live? Cause I have to finish them all right? I am not going anywhere until I do.


I knew KBers would understand my TBR pile = immortality philosophy! 



Atunah said:


> I loved the whole "Slightly" series. Some more than others.


Yes! Because Wolfric!! *swoon*


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Yes! Because Wolfric!! *swoon*


And his story is so worth waiting for throughout the series.


----------



## worktolive

I just came across this book on sale for $0.99:



A Tryst With Trouble by Alyssa Everett

It looks interesting and has a mystery plot. I'll sample it and see if I like it. I'm very picky on writing style so I never buy anything from an author I don't know without sampling first.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> I just came across this book on sale for $0.99:
> 
> 
> 
> A Tryst With Trouble by Alyssa Everett
> 
> It looks interesting and has a mystery plot. I'll sample it and see if I like it. I'm very picky on writing style so I never buy anything from an author I don't know without sampling first.


I have read 4 by this author and liked them all a lot. This one be aware is in first person, which is something I really don't like in general. So for me it might have been my least favorite by this author just based on that, although I still gave it 4 star as I liked it. Its first person switching between the H and the h. I highly recommend Lord of Secrets and Ruined by Rumor by this author, which are written in normal 3rd. I like the authors writing a lot so I think that is why I read this inspite of the 1st. To be honest I had bought it couple of years ago and I didn't expect it to be 1st person. I just don't expect that in HR. So I was taken aback a bit at the time. But again, I did like it.


----------



## crebel

Found a freebie today (also KU). Not wild about the cover, but the blurb and reviews helped me decide to go ahead and get this one.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Found a freebie today (also KU). Not wild about the cover, but the blurb and reviews helped me decide to go ahead and get this one.


Thanks, downloaded it! I see that I can borrow books 2 & 3 from my overdrive libraries, so that's a plus!


----------



## Atunah

I had to check it out and its published by Bethany House. Just as an info, they are a christian fiction publisher. I don't read christian romance and some of the reviews have pointed to that. I am a bit surprised they have a book in KU, they are kind of a big publisher. Only the first one though. Its a good deal as CF is usually higher priced. 

That is one very large hat on that cover though. Its that the next new thing? Hat lady instead of dress lady?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I had to check it out and its published by Bethany House. Just as an info, they are a christian fiction publisher. I don't read christian romance and some of the reviews have pointed to that. I am a bit surprised they have a book in KU, they are kind of a big publisher. Only the first one though. Its a good deal as CF is usually higher priced.
> 
> That is one very large hat on that cover though. Its that the next new thing? Hat lady instead of dress lady?


I should have mentioned that it would be Christian fiction since it is from Bethany House, as you said. I don't mind the "clean/inspirational" romance as long as it doesn't get preachy. I'll let folks know what I think when I get to it.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> I should have mentioned that it would be Christian fiction since it is from Bethany House, as you said. I don't mind the "clean/inspirational" romance as long as it doesn't get preachy. I'll let folks know what I think when I get to it.


Same for me... clean or inspirational is fine, but I don't like preachy books.

I recently revisited Galen Foley... hadn't read any of her work in years. Read  & really enjoyed it. Looking forward to reading the rest of the series!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I should have mentioned that it would be Christian fiction since it is from Bethany House, as you said. I don't mind the "clean/inspirational" romance as long as it doesn't get preachy. I'll let folks know what I think when I get to it.


I'll await your judgement. 

Its the preachy mostly I don't want to get into. But in general, I stay away from stuff that says christian. In general it has to do with a certain type of tone and tropes they tend to have. Clean, although I hate that word, I will read fine. Sweet, or whatever they are called. What is a good word for them? closed door? Shut that door in my face romances?


----------



## worktolive

My library came through last week with Devil In Spring.  Perfect timing since I somehow managed to pick up a head cold and was otherwise pretty miserable all weekend. I was so happy to have the book to distract me. I loved it. Made me want to go back and reread The Devil In Winter.



I also picked up An Earl Like No Other by Wilma Counts on sale for $0.99.


----------



## TriciaJ82

An old one but good one:


.99


----------



## Atunah

Great deal on the Amanda Quick. Bantam (Random House) doesn't discount as often as say Avon. I haven't read that one yes, I so I think I'll snatch it up. 


worktolive said:


> My library came through last week with Devil In Spring.  Perfect timing since I somehow managed to pick up a head cold and was otherwise pretty miserable all weekend. I was so happy to have the book to distract me. I loved it. Made me want to go back and reread The Devil In Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up An Earl Like No Other by Wilma Counts on sale for $0.99.


I think I have heard that Wilma Counts name before, I remember it because I keep doing the Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilmaaaaaaaaaaa . I'll check it out. 
Hope you feeling better now. I love it when a book can get you through some miserable times. The power of romance and nothing like a historical to just sweep you away from your own head.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> An old one but good one:
> 
> 
> .99


Nice find, thanks!


----------



## cagnes

TriciaJ82 said:


> An old one but good one:
> 
> 
> .99


Good deal! I see that I purchased it in 2010 for $3.89 & still haven't read it. Too many books & too little time!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Good deal! I see that I purchased it in 2010 for $3.89 & still haven't read it. Too many books & too little time!


I can't even tell you how many times this happened to me. I'll see a recommended book and click on it to get a banner, or find it in my goodreads "own" shelf already. Then I look and I usually paid more than the current sale price. Its like ouch. I bought so much stuff back in 2012-2013 that I haven't gotten to yet. I need more hours in the day and days in the week. And immortality would be nice. But only if aging stops right now, preferably going backwards a bit. 
You know how some want immortality for power and all that, I want it to read all the books. Every single one of them.


----------



## crebel

This offering was brought up in the Writers' Cafe. Didn't want anyone who doesn't venture into those hallowed grounds to miss their chance at a freebie ...


----------



## readingril

Is that an autobiography?


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> Is that an autobiography?


*giggle* No, it's apparently a marketing scheme endorsed by KFC. The reviews are a hoot.


----------



## Atunah

Oh dear


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kinda brilliant marketing.  I'm not sure I dare check it out, though.


----------



## crebel

I know Atunah frequently laments the lack of HRs set in the Georgian time period, so I thought I would bring this Eloisa James pre-order to your attention. According to the information, "The first book in Eloisa James's dazzling new series set in the Georgian period glows with her trademark wit and sexy charm -- and introduces a large, eccentric family. Readers will love the Wildes of Lindow Castle!"

A whole Georgian series to look forward to!


----------



## Atunah

Wohoooooooooo 

I had no idea and its Eloisa James. Yay. So many are going to Victorian, but nobody seems to do georgian anymore.

Oh there better be lace. And long hair in a queue.


----------



## Atunah

OMG October? I have to wait until October?


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Wohoooooooooo
> 
> I had no idea and its Eloisa James. Yay. So many are going to Victorian, but nobody seems to do georgian anymore.
> 
> Oh there better be lace. And long hair in a queue.


One of my first historicals was These Old Shades by Georgette Heyer so I definitely have a soft spot for powdered hair, face patches, bright waistcoats, and shoes with diamond clip-ons.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> OMG October? I have to wait until October?


I shall leave this quote from you to me in the PNR/UF thread about the next Darynda Jones book ...



Atunah said:


> You want the good news or the bad news.
> 
> Good news, it will be out in 2017.
> 
> Bad news, it lists October 2017 on goodreads. End of October so practically November.


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Atunah

I am reading this one right now, I read the sample I had as a placeholder on my kindle from a recommendation I got on the amazon HR forum. I am about half way through and it is so very delightful. 


Ignore the cover, it was published back in 1988 by a regency publisher and re-released by the author. Yes, the dog is a character in the book. 

It has my catnip, sweet but head in the cloud heroine that writes gothic novels and stuffy Baron that ends up stranded with her on the road to Brighton. Its witty, funny and I think traditional regency as in it won't have any hanky panky. 

Really liking this so far. Just what I needed.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am reading this one right now, I read the sample I had as a placeholder on my kindle from a recommendation I got on the amazon HR forum. I am about half way through and it is so very delightful.
> 
> 
> Ignore the cover, it was published back in 1988 by a regency publisher and re-released by the author. Yes, the dog is a character in the book.
> 
> It has my catnip, sweet but head in the cloud heroine that writes gothic novels and stuffy Baron that ends up stranded with her on the road to Brighton. Its witty, funny and I think traditional regency as in it won't have any hanky panky.
> 
> Really liking this so far. Just what I needed.


Satisfying even though relatively short?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Satisfying even though relatively short?


200 pages, about what the traditional regencies are I think. A tad longer than a harlequin category. I finished and quite liked it. 
200 pages is about the low limit for me in a book though, anything much lower and it goes into novella category. It didn't read like a novella though. It was charming and I guess for that the length was perfect, light. Course there are also no sex scenes so that cuts down on the words  

I recommend it.

Now I am starting a book I would have never picked up with that cover. 

Its in KU and I found out about it and the author via amazon peeps I follow. I have a handful of HR reviewers that I follow on the amazon profile pages and they have reviewed some interesting stuff. Some also post on the amazon forum in the HR thread in the romance section. 
So far I am really liking it, seems to be appropriate in the setting, as suppose to being a wallpaper historical, if you know what I mean.

Trying to get some more reading it, been a bit slow. Tennis and the last 3 days I been on a tear sorting and getting rid of clothing and just general decluttering. I been really really bad and so now I can't stand it anymore. I have so much clothes to throw out. And I have to waddle down to the end of the next building for the trash dumpster. 
I just been making stacks along the hallway, so much clothes. I swear, I found stuff I brought with me from Germany. 
1995


----------



## TriciaJ82

1.99

Another old but good one


----------



## Atunah

This has been free before and is again. I recommend it, I read it a few months ago.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> This has been free before and is again. I recommend it, I read it a few months ago.


Not sure why Link-Maker is only bringing up the audio version only when you enter the name. I had to enter the ASIN to get the Kindle book to come up.


----------



## Atunah

ooops, didn't even notice that. Thanks for fixing it. Odd. 

There are 3 Laura Kinsale books on sale for 99 cents. She is in a league of her own I think and its hard to compare her to another writer. 
These 2 are 1 and 2 in a 2-book series
 and 

And also 99 cents is 


The one I read was Flowers from the Storm which was a 5 star for me. That one is not on sale as its with a publisher.

I also read The Hidden Heart.

eta: I wanted to add that I finished this book and I really liked it. It was different, in setting and tone. To me at least. Set in Sidney, back in I think it was 1812. So shortly after the first penal colonies were established. The hero is a former convict, now emancipated, did his time and he amassed a huge fortune since being free. It shows a bit of the divide and how ex convicts were looked upon by the free settlers, diplomats, goverment, soldiers. I might search out more romances set in those times in australia. So while there are lordlings lording it up at Almacks, I want to read about these pockets of other british society. The heroine came from england with her father and mother, landed gentry I think. Then she was alone. I just wonder if there were such situations. You come from England, gently brought up and you end up in Australia with kangaroos and aboriginals. 
Anywho, I really liked this book. 


have to say that harlequin has put out some really interesting HR over the years. I really hope they keep the historical line, since they are closing a few others.


----------



## readingril

Bummer! Too late on the Kinsale books. 

This from someone who just liked a Facebook meme that said

"When you have a massive to-be-read pile but you still have the urge to buy more books"

Currently reading


3rd in this series. Great read!


----------



## Atunah

Sorry,  . I did kind of post really late last night, but I hadn't seen them until then. Must have been a 1 day sale.


----------



## worktolive

readingril said:


> Currently reading
> 
> 
> 3rd in this series. Great read!


I just read the first book in the series, How the Duke Was Won.



Picked it up in one of those Avon Instafreebie giveaways. I enjoyed it enough to want to read the rest of the books in the series, so I'm glad to hear that you enjoyed Blame It On the Duke.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I might search out more romances set in those times in australia. So while there are lordlings lording it up at Almacks, I want to read about these pockets of other british society.


On my Top Ten of All Time list is Candace Proctor's _Whispers of Heaven_, set in Tasmania. Candace Proctor now writes the Sebastian St. Cyr series as C.S. Harris and is sister to Penelope Williamson who wrote another classic romance, also IMO of course, the western historical romance _The Outsider._

I first read _Whispers _some years ago as a paperback from the library. It wasn't available as an ebook at all and when it first was had an outrageous price, but recently prices became more reasonable, so I bought it and read it again and still liked it every bit as much. It inspired me to do some research into the history of Tasmania, and I found the story is loosely based on some true events from, as I remember, the 1840s. A year is never given in the book.

Sorry not to do covers, but I still have only dial up internet and just don't have the patience.


----------



## crebel

Here you go, Ellen.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Ellen and crebel. Don't worry Ellen, as long as I have a title I can search it myself. 

What is funny, I was just looking it up and then realized, I had already bought it in December on your recommendation  

The brain of mine, it is a sieve. I am moving it on up in my queue.


----------



## cagnes

ellenoc said:


> On my Top Ten of All Time list is Candace Proctor's _Whispers of Heaven_, set in Tasmania. Candace Proctor now writes the Sebastian St. Cyr series as C.S. Harris and is sister to Penelope Williamson who wrote another classic romance, also IMO of course, the western historical romance _The Outsider._
> 
> I first read _Whispers _some years ago as a paperback from the library. It wasn't available as an ebook at all and when it first was had an outrageous price, but recently prices became more reasonable, so I bought it and read it again and still liked it every bit as much. It inspired me to do some research into the history of Tasmania, and I found the story is loosely based on some true events from, as I remember, the 1840s. A year is never given in the book.
> 
> Sorry not to do covers, but I still have only dial up internet and just don't have the patience.


That's a favorite of mine as well! Also loved *Night In Eden* which is set in Australia, but unfortunately not available for Kindle.

I enjoyed these two by Linda Lael Miller also set in Australia...


----------



## crebel

One of today's Kindle Daily Deals, on sale for $1.99. I've been on the waiting list from my library for months, at this price I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## crebel

$1.99 sale from my wish list today.



I gave book one, One Rogue too Many, 4-stars when I read it a year or two ago.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This one is a historical mystery, being released next month. It sounds good! Anyone familiar with this author? I have never read her.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This one is a historical mystery, being released next month. It sounds good! Anyone familiar with this author? I have never read her.


Never heard of that author, but do I love the cover. It just gets me in the mood. Ouch, 11.99. Not at any libraries, but what I will do is recommend it to the libraries. So if they buy it, I'll already be on the top of the list by the time it comes out. 
Although maybe I should wait for more books to be out. I hate the waiting game. But I am running out of HM series I haven't started yet.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This one is a historical mystery, being released next month. It sounds good! Anyone familiar with this author? I have never read her.


I thought we had talked about this author in the Historical Mystery thread, but I don't find any mention looking back through. I have also recommended this first of a new series to my library.

She has a different Regency Historical Mystery series I found when looking up the author name. MUCH more reasonably priced at $3.99 each. I bought the first one to try today (chocolate is involved!).


----------



## Atunah

That authors other names are Andrea Pickens and Cara Elliot, I have seen books there. They are with Grand Central and NAL. And those are HR. I actually own a older Pickens from 1998 which was a freebie at some point. Signet Regency. So very established author. 

Crebel, that other series is much more affordable. Those are put out by the author herself it looks like, no wonder.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> One of today's Kindle Daily Deals, on sale for $1.99. I've been on the waiting list from my library for months, at this price I went ahead and bought it.


Darn, I missed the deal! 

Were you on hold for the Kindle version? My libraries only have the audiobook versions available, so I was thinking that maybe it wasn't released to overdrive in ebook format?


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Darn, I missed the deal!
> 
> Were you on hold for the Kindle version? My libraries only have the audiobook versions available, so I was thinking that maybe it wasn't released to overdrive in ebook format?


that one is a odd one. It does not appear on the overdrive site as available in ebook, only audio. 2 of my libraries have the audio. I own this one, but I ended up getting it from the harlequin site with the free points one can earn there. Then I liberated it and converted to mobi so I can read on my kindle. Otherwise, I would have bought it on the sale just for ease. But I already have it on my device now. 
Its unusual for a avon title to not have a ebook version in overdrive.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> that one is a odd one. It does not appear on the overdrive site as available in ebook, only audio. 2 of my libraries have the audio. I own this one, but I ended up getting it from the harlequin site with the free points one can earn there. Then I liberated it and converted to mobi so I can read on my kindle. Otherwise, I would have bought it on the sale just for ease. But I already have it on my device now.
> Its unusual for a avon title to not have a ebook version in overdrive.


I thought that was odd too! It's available at 3 of my libraries, audio version only. I keep checking, thinking they'll eventually offer the eBook, but nothing yet.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Darn, I missed the deal!
> 
> Were you on hold for the Kindle version? My libraries only have the audiobook versions available, so I was thinking that maybe it wasn't released to overdrive in ebook format?


Had to go back and look. You're right, it was the audio version I had on hold. I would have been disappointed when it came available since I don't do audiobooks; just didn't pay enough attention. Sorry you missed the sale.


----------



## sherry-mauro

Yes, I love this genre.
Sincerely,
Retired Editor Sherry Mauro, Former Author Sherry Hall Mauro


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Had to go back and look. You're right, it was the audio version I had on hold. I would have been disappointed when it came available since I don't do audiobooks; just didn't pay enough attention. Sorry you missed the sale.


Good thing that you picked it up through the deal rather than the long wait for your turn, only to find out it was an audiobook!  That would have been a disappointment!

Thanks! Sorry I missed the sale too, but honestly I already have so many books ahead of me to read. I guess I just don't like missing out on a bargain, lol!


----------



## cagnes

I came across another book that may only be released to Overdrive in audio format. I've been watching my libraries for  and couldn't even find it listed to make a recommendation for purchase. I went to Overdrive's website and found it listed there, but only as an audiobook. I sure hope that only offering audio format to Overdrive isn't the new thing!


----------



## readingril

Kelly Bowen's latest is only available at my two Overdrive libraries in audio format. I pout every time I check it, although, if either library did purchase it in an ebook format I'll be notified, so I dunno why I keep checking.


----------



## TriciaJ82

1.99


----------



## Atunah

Found this on sale for 99 cents


I have read a couple by this author and liked them. This was published with Berkley back in 2003 and she also writes for harlequin historical. Romantic times called it a charming regency ghost busters. So I got it.


----------



## crebel

I found this sale today. The book has mixed reviews (a good thing, IMO), but an overall 4* rating. For $1.99, I added it to the TBR pile.


----------



## Atunah

I read all 3 of that "Stud" trilogy. This is the first and I gave it 5 stars. . The second 4 and the 3rd also 5 stars. So I really liked that series.

And for fun, if you read the series, or want to know a tad about it. Tessa Dare made a really funny trailer about the series with her mac book and her childrens toys. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4DzoNkomQ0

Its not spoilerish, just a trailer and kind of a overview of the series. Its hilarious.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> And for fun, if you read the series, or want to know a tad about it. Tessa Dare made a really funny trailer about the series with her mac book and her childrens toys.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4DzoNkomQ0
> 
> Its not spoilerish, just a trailer and kind of a overview of the series. Its hilarious.


I remember that trailer, but I never did read the books. Maybe news the time to start. I've been meaning to catch up on her back list.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I read all 3 of that "Stud" trilogy. This is the first and I gave it 5 stars. . The second 4 and the 3rd also 5 stars. So I really liked that series.


Your ratings/recommendation mean more to me than all the reviews! Really looking forward to it now.


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> I remember that trailer, but I never did read the books. Maybe news the time to start. I've been meaning to catch up on her back list.


LOL, I remember that trailer too & it was fun watching it again! I see that I rated them similar to Atunah... 5 stars for the 1st book and 4 stars for the other two books.


----------



## crebel

I'm not sure if I got this recommendation here, but I just got around to reading The Reluctant Duchess which I purchased in February 2016. There are some really critical reviews leading off the verified purchases, but I gave it 4.5 stars in my personal ratings.

Victorian in time (even though it reads pretty Regency in attitudes to me), involves a murder mystery, a few spicy scenes, very independent but socially shy on-the-shelf heroine who isn't afraid to stand up to a Duke that was once engaged to her sister. It seems to be a standalone and I don't see any indication of a continuing series with other characters. Reasonably priced at $4.99 for a Random House LLC book.

This is the first Sharon Cullen book I have read, but I will check out some of her others during my next buying spree.


----------



## crebel

I'm not familiar with this author or series, but thought it sounded pretty good and is currently free.


----------



## crebel

Hmmm, I seem to be talking to myself in here lately! Where is everyone?

Just want to mention another series from the back of my TBR pile that I am really enjoying. Excellent historical detail without being heavy-handed. Plenty of suspense and intrigue and a second-chance romance. Four-and-a-half stars in my personal ratings. It would have been five-stars but I wish the ending had been fleshed out a little more. I immediately bought and have started book 2 and am having a hard time putting it down to get things done I should be working on! I can't imagine I won't go directly to Book 3 when I finish. I recommend adding them to your pile or moving them up if you haven't already read them.

Book 1  Book 2  Book 3


----------



## readingril

Lurking! 

I've read the first two books and enjoyed them.

I just finished



but wasn't thrilled with the physical violence towards women in the book.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Hmmm, I seem to be talking to myself in here lately! Where is everyone?
> 
> Just want to mention another series from the back of my TBR pile that I am really enjoying. Excellent historical detail without being heavy-handed. Plenty of suspense and intrigue and a second-chance romance. Four-and-a-half stars in my personal ratings. It would have been five-stars but I wish the ending had been fleshed out a little more. I immediately bought and have started book 2 and am having a hard time putting it down to get things done I should be working on! I can't imagine I won't go directly to Book 3 when I finish. I recommend adding them to your pile or moving them up if you haven't already read them.
> 
> Book 1  Book 2  Book 3


High praise indeed. I just checked out the first and once I finish a couple of library loans, I'll get right on it. 
never heard of this author. Always glad to find new ones. 


readingril said:


> Lurking!
> 
> I've read the first two books and enjoyed them.
> 
> I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> but wasn't thrilled with the physical violence towards women in the book.


I had to look as I know there was something about this one I didn't like so much and I think it was the same issue you had. It kind of turned dark, when it looked like a funny and lighthearted read by the cover and blurb. Whatever cover it had at the time. That one too looks playful. It just didn't work for me.

I finished a very strange book. 


If you like different, this is it. It had some great cray cray in it. Sometimes one needs some cray cray. . Heroine is an inventor of flying machines and speaking boxes. Hero is a duke kind of working for England, against the dreaded french. Heroine has no social skills at all. Total scatter brain. Some funny, some bizarre, some wtf-ery. It was entertaining, but the flowery sex scenes pulled it down to a 3.5 for me. I think maybe they were more flowery then, its Laura Kinsale.


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> Lurking!
> 
> I've read the first two books and enjoyed them.
> 
> I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> but wasn't thrilled with the physical violence towards women in the book.


Rats, I have this one somewhere in the TBR pile. It will probably keep getting moved to the bottom now. It wasn't that long ago I bought it and now I can't figure out why after looking back at existing reviews. Rape scenes are an automatic no for me in HR. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I had to look as I know there was something about this one I didn't like so much and I think it was the same issue you had. It kind of turned dark, when it looked like a funny and lighthearted read by the cover and blurb. Whatever cover it had at the time. That one too looks playful. It just didn't work for me.


I had read the Spinster House series from Sally MacKenzie which I enjoyed so thought I'd try her "Naked" series. It's difficult to want to read anything else in the series after not liking the first book!



Atunah said:


> I finished a very strange book.
> 
> 
> If you like different, this is it. It had some great cray cray in it. Sometimes one needs some cray cray. . Heroine is an inventor of flying machines and speaking boxes. Hero is a duke kind of working for England, against the dreaded french. Heroine has no social skills at all. Total scatter brain. Some funny, some bizarre, some wtf-ery. It was entertaining, but the flowery sex scenes pulled it down to a 3.5 for me. I think maybe they were more flowery then, its Laura Kinsale.


Oh gees I clicked on that link and realized I bought it June 5 (it was on sale). I have a thing for smarty pants historical gals. That was the premise of the first book I ever read by Sarah MacLean and got me reading the rest of her books!



crebel said:


> Rats, I have this one somewhere in the TBR pile. It will probably keep getting moved to the bottom now. It wasn't that long ago I bought it and now I can't figure out why after looking back at existing reviews. Rape scenes are an automatic no for me in HR. Thanks for the warning.


I wouldn't have read it either had I realized it. There's a time and a place for that bit of plot, but not in this sort of romance IMO.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> If you like different, this is it. It had some great cray cray in it. Sometimes one needs some cray cray. . Heroine is an inventor of flying machines and speaking boxes. Hero is a duke kind of working for England, against the dreaded french. Heroine has no social skills at all. Total scatter brain. Some funny, some bizarre, some wtf-ery. It was entertaining, but the flowery sex scenes pulled it down to a 3.5 for me. I think maybe they were more flowery then, its Laura Kinsale.


I think generally Kinsale would be too flowery for me these days, but I remember that particular book fondly because of the hedgehog tracks being such an important clue. IMO she wrote some admirably non-typical stories.

Everyone here is probably much more aware than I am, but I'm a Balogh fan and in spite of that have never investigated any of her stories being published with the silhouette covers. Somehow I got it in my head they were atypical Balogh and farces. Yesterday I noticed the title of one was "Dancing with Clara," which rang a bell as someone somewhere saying it was one of their favorites and obviously not in a farcical way, so I tried it, and oh, boy, I now realize I have a whole slew of Baloghs I haven't read. Which I suppose says sometimes being clueless can bring nice surprises.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

ellenoc said:


> I think generally Kinsale would be too flowery for me these days, but I remember that particular book fondly because of the hedgehog tracks being such an important clue. IMO she wrote some admirably non-typical stories.
> 
> Everyone here is probably much more aware than I am, but I'm a Balogh fan and in spite of that have never investigated any of her stories being published with the silhouette covers. Somehow I got it in my head they were atypical Balogh and farces. Yesterday I noticed the title of one was "Dancing with Clara," which rang a bell as someone somewhere saying it was one of their favorites and obviously not in a farcical way, so I tried it, and oh, boy, I now realize I have a whole slew of Baloghs I haven't read. Which I suppose says sometimes being clueless can bring nice surprises.


She is reprinting herself her oldest books which have mostly been unavailable for ages. I think the original publisher's right to them ran out and she is determined to print them herself now. They seem to mostly be pretty good, if you keep in mind that they were written decades ago when she was a very new author. Some of them are understandably awkward attempts and clearly show how her writing has evolved over time. But worth the low prices!


----------



## Trophywife007

I found the follow up to "Notorious Heiress" Lorraine Heath for a pre-order price of $1.99:


----------



## worktolive

For all of you Maggie Fenton fans, she recently released the third book in her trilogy, The Alabaster Hip. It is currently on sale for $0.99.

I thought the first book was hilarious, the second was good, but not as funny, but from reading the sample for the third book, it looks like it is back to the laughs again. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Atunah

With so many books, it totally slipped my mind that the 3rd is out. Thanks for the reminder, I'll be moving it up on the list.

I was like you, 1st was so hilarious, a total gem in that regard. The 2nd like you I liked, but it wasn't as funny as the first. 
Funny is so hard I think in HR. Too much and it reads like a farce, or I can't connect the characters as its more like a stage play. Done right is so special.

Let me give a little wrap-up on what I read lately, while I am at it. 
I read the 3rd in the Lost Lord series by Putney

I enjoyed it quite a bit. Its Putney, don't think I hated a book yet by her. But the older series are still a notch above I think. More epic, more darker, more umpth. If you know what I mean.

Then I read this 

I adored the first part of the book. Dangerous "road trip" across the arabian peninsula. I googled some old maps from 1838 to see where they were in relation to Damascus and them going to whats now Saudi Arabia. It was fascinating and just so colorful. Camels, Bedouins, crazy lord playing arab, and the girl in pants trope. And a character from the book really existed, Lady Stanhorpe. I think I got the name right. Its one of those books where I could almost smell the hot burning sand in the desert and where I looked stuff up. 
The second half is in England and a bit different. It would have been a 5 star if not for some of the tad shrill actions of the heroine towards the end and also the hero had his "moments". Complicated folks. I wasn't bored a minute and that book is like 400 pages long.

And now I am reading crebel's recommendation. 

So far so good, really curious about whats going to happen here. Zebra has some interesting HR, don't hear much about them though. I worry for that publisher.


----------



## readingril

Waiting for the 3rd Rachael Miles to hit Overdrive, but lately I haven't had good luck with that! 

The Maggie Fenton book at least is in KU. My latest way to keep track of wanna reads... send a sample to my Kindle, and add to collection KUTBR. Works for me!


----------



## Atunah

I use Amazon wishlists for my want to read KU titles. Sorting them by genre. I can access all my wishlists on my kindle from the store. Its also useful to see if something goes out of KU as it has the KU logo next to the title. I also have a wishlist for stuff I am waiting to come up for borrow and at times I see the KU logo pop up then I move it to another wishlist right from the kindle.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I use Amazon wishlists for my want to read KU titles. Sorting them by genre. I can access all my wishlists on my kindle from the store. Its also useful to see if something goes out of KU as it has the KU logo next to the title. I also have a wishlist for stuff I am waiting to come up for borrow and at times I see the KU logo pop up then I move it to another wishlist right from the kindle.


That sounds like a good idea! I've never really used Amazon wishlists, every time I've tried they've seemed rather unwieldy to me.


----------



## worktolive

worktolive said:


> For all of you Maggie Fenton fans, she recently released the third book in her trilogy, The Alabaster Hip. It is currently on sale for $0.99.
> 
> I thought the first book was hilarious, the second was good, but not as funny, but from reading the sample for the third book, it looks like it is back to the laughs again. I'm looking forward to reading it.


So I finished The Alabaster Hip. I'd say it was halfway between the other two books in terms of humor. I remember the first as being "fall out of your chair laughing" funny, while the second was totally serious. If you've already read one or two of the other books, I think you'd really enjoy it. If you haven't read them, you might be a bit lost as the characters from the other books really get involved in the second half of this one. My biggest complaint is that it was inconsistent. The first half was great, the second half lost its way and veered off a bit. Too many side characters and not enough focus on the main romance in the second half. I'd still recommend it, especially since it's still only $0.99 and I absolutely loved the hero. He was totally a passionate poet, with his heart on his sleeve, very unlike the usual arrogant, taciturn nobleman.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

worktolive said:


> The first half was great, the second half lost its way and veered off a bit.


That's how I felt too. The first half was great, the second not so much.


----------



## crebel

Anyone familiar with this author or series?


----------



## Atunah

Never heard of it. I'll look it up some more on goodreads. What does concern me is the emphasis on sex. The subtitle "Sex and the season" and looking at the featured blog reviews they come from steamy book mama, delightful dirty reads, etc. I don't mind some steam in my HR, obviously. But all those mentioning of hot steamy sex just seem more like erotic romance. 

Some of the other stuff the author has written is erotica. I see some other series and lots of mention of sex in the review. Hot sex, hot sex. 

It really doesn't match the cover either, the reviews and the bloggers and all that. Even the other series by this author do not look "sexy" if you know what I mean. 

If this one was KU, I might take one for the team. But these are 5.99 and 7.99. Waterhouse press, never heard of that. Looking it up it was founded by Meredith Wild, which I think writes erotic romance. IN the vein of 50 shades. Most file it as erotica on goodreads. And most of the authors on that roster write that stuff. Odd for HR to be in that mix. 

Someone is going to have to take one for the team.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.  I thought it seemed odd, but that maybe I was overthinking it.  Just in the time between posting the link and now, the cover of the paperback version has changed from a pretty obvious (to me, anyway) erotic/erotica romance cover and now it matches the more sedate cover of the e-book.

I just couldn't imagine a "#1 New York Times Bestselling Author" of HR who I'd never heard of (my doesn't that sound pretentious of me??). 

I don't think I'm the one willing to take one for the team this time. I do like the cover, though - made me look!


----------



## Atunah

Crebel reminded me that I never came back to say how I liked 


Weird thing is, I could have sworn I made a post about it and another book I read since. Its kind of creepy that I remember something that apparently never happened. Is this what getting old is like? 

Anywho, I did enjoy it and gave it 4 stars. The end wasn't totally satisfying for the relationship of the H/h. I would have liked a bit more something, more obvious commitment from the hero, or some such thing. But I want to know what happens in the next. I just don't always read one after the other in a series. Sometimes I do, but its more rare. It helps me to keep my mood up. I actually just checked out the 2nd as its just become available at my library. So I 'll get to it soon. I have 3 week checkouts on that library.

I also read this

And I gave it 5 star. 4.5 rounded up. It turned out to be better than I thought it would be starting out. I thought at first the heroine might be one of these annoying screeching banjees throughout, but it was not so. Thankfully. I really enjoyed the setting on this, civil war and having the hero from the north and the heroine from the south. But thankfully she is not a gone with the wind type heroine, those I can't stand. It was quite a gem for me to find in KU. I think someone on amazon romance forum recommended that as I had it in my KU wishlist. I thought it was really well done and very very entertaining. Great hero and great heroine.

I have now started

and its making me smile already. This author really does have a gift. The characters just come alive right from the beginning and you get into the story and setting. Not sure what that is called in technical jumbo jumbo, but this author has it. I think Rachael Miles also has it. It makes books a breeze to read, but not that they aren't deep, just that one is so in the book and the characters are real people, that reading just seems to go faster. If that makes any sense.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I also read this
> 
> And I gave it 5 star. 4.5 rounded up. It turned out to be better than I thought it would be starting out. I thought at first the heroine might be one of these annoying screeching banjees throughout, but it was not so. Thankfully. I really enjoyed the setting on this, civil war and having the hero from the north and the heroine from the south. But thankfully she is not a gone with the wind type heroine, those I can't stand. It was quite a gem for me to find in KU. I think someone on amazon romance forum recommended that as I had it in my KU wishlist. I thought it was really well done and very very entertaining. Great hero and great heroine.


I had no idea that Cheryl Reavis wrote a couple of historicals. I've read some of her contemporaries (a couple of old Harlequin Special Editions and a few standalones) and adored them. I think I stumbled across her because her contemporaries tend to feature older main characters and those are a preference of mine but really hard to find. I rated all of them 4.5 stars. She has a real gift for fleshing out her characters and plots without being wordy plus her books have really good pacing. Her books tend to be in the 200-250 page range, but there is so much plot and characterization in them that you would swear they are longer.


----------



## worktolive

I'm just finishing The Madness of Viscount Atherbourne by Elisa Braden and really enjoying this series. I started with the second book, The Truth About Cads and Dukes, then went back to read this one which is the first in the series. The fourth book, The Devil Is a Marquess, is currently on sale for $0.99 so I grabbed it yesterday. Books 1-3 have all been on sale for $0.99 in the past year. The one I just bought features an anti-hero type who did some pretty despicable things in the previous books so I'm interested to see how well the author redeems him.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> And I gave it 5 star. 4.5 rounded up. It turned out to be better than I thought it would be starting out.


Thanks for mentioning this one, Atunah. I finished it last night and liked it better than anything I've read for a while. Like most romances (books in general, probably), I liked the beginning more than the end, had to keep reminding myself how young they both were


Spoiler



to swallow some of the second half tstl stuff


. Still, good overall, and needless to say, I liked the setting better than Regency.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I also read this
> 
> And I gave it 5 star. 4.5 rounded up. It turned out to be better than I thought it would be starting out. I thought at first the heroine might be one of these annoying screeching banjees throughout, but it was not so. Thankfully. I really enjoyed the setting on this, civil war and having the hero from the north and the heroine from the south. But thankfully she is not a gone with the wind type heroine, those I can't stand. It was quite a gem for me to find in KU. I think someone on amazon romance forum recommended that as I had it in my KU wishlist. I thought it was really well done and very very entertaining. Great hero and great heroine.


Thanks for the recommendation, added it to my tbr pile!

I recently read  and loved it. Just realized that this was my 1st time reading Paula Quinn! 

Also recently read  and enjoyed it. Though, it took me a little while to remember the characters & such since it was 3 years since the previous installment.

Just starting . I don't really recall much about about book 2, but book #1 did stick with me & I remember enjoying that one.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Thanks for mentioning this one, Atunah. I finished it last night and liked it better than anything I've read for a while. Like most romances (books in general, probably), I liked the beginning more than the end, had to keep reminding myself how young they both were
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> to swallow some of the second half tstl stuff
> 
> 
> . Still, good overall, and needless to say, I liked the setting better than Regency.


Glad you enjoyed it. Sounds like you been having a bad time lately finding stuff you enjoy to read. I had a few quibbles also, but overall I just enjoyed the heck out of it. I too loved the setting. I like regency also, but its nice to have something different. There doesn't seem to be a lot of HR in that time period though. Some older stuff, which often can lean to the purple.



cagnes said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, added it to my tbr pile!
> 
> I recently read  and loved it. Just realized that this was my 1st time reading Paula Quinn!
> 
> Also recently read  and enjoyed it. Though, it took me a little while to remember the characters & such since it was 3 years since the previous installment.
> 
> Just starting . I don't really recall much about about book 2, but book #1 did stick with me & I remember enjoying that one.


Funny, I can' recall much about the 2nd Fenton either. I liked it fine, but wasn't as memorable as the first. The 3rd I think is more memorable than the 2nd was for sure. With that hero and heroine. 

I loved that Quinn too. It had so many feels from heartbreaking to joy to everything in between. From what I remember. Its been 7 years since I read it. Its one of those epic highlander stories.

Highland Rebel by Judith James is another I totally loved for its epic-ness and adventure story. 


Been a while also since I read it.


----------



## crebel

Since I am at the 11-month anniversary of when I first started noticing the "blue-dress lady" books inundating Romance:Historical Romance:Regency:Last 30 Days, I had a look through again this afternoon and thought I'd provide the current listings (along with some facts). The first 7 are all continual repeats to the Last 30 Days filter going back to when I first started noticing in August 2016.

 KU, 48 pages, ranking in Top 2,500 of both Regency and Victorian, 8 reviews

 KU, 2024 pages, ranked under 1,200 in Regency and under 4,000 in Sports (!), 1 review

 KU, 1840 pages, NO rank, 0 reviews

 KU, 2061 pages, under 11,000 in both Regency and Anthologies, 0 reviews

 KU and currently Free to buy, 2033 pages, #51 Regency; #99 Military; #197 Rom Com and #2307 in Free in Kindle, 0 reviews

 KU and currently Free to buy, 2073 pages, #60 Regency; #21 Historical Fiction:Women's Fiction; #183 Contemporary Fiction:Women's Fiction; #2810 Free in Kindle; 0 reviews

 KU, 1778 pages, NO rank, 0 reviews

I gave up on paying attention to the repeats last March after watching them for 6 months. So these 3 books are first-timers for my blue-lady lists and I have no idea whether they were previously on the 30-days lists.

 KU, 2186 pages, ranked under 10,000 in both Regency and Anthologies, 0 reviews

 KU, 1191 pages, #7200 Regency; #4982 Anthologies, 0 reviews

 KU, 1036 pages, NO rank, 0 reviews

I really started looking today after following the WC thread about whether Amazon is starting to crack down on "page-busting" KU books that are scamming the page-read payment system. I am NOT saying any of these books are or are not scams, but they do have some interesting characteristics in common, don't they?


----------



## Atunah

I call them what they are, full on scammy. I checked them and its full of stuffed "books" not even the same genres. So the clean romance will have rock star garbage in it, the other "HR" had a long list of other "romance" titles listed from any and all romance subgenres. Others have a short in the beginning, badly written and the rest is stuffed full of badly written porn. Its all scammy. They stuff the "books", they stuff the keywords, they are getting on my nerves clogging up the listings for HR. With all this garbage is hard to browse anything anymore. And I like KU, but there is no point in browsing. I just add stuff to my wishlists.

Look how long you have been finding these blue lady "books". They just keep republishing this garbage over and over and over. Doesn't seem like Amazon cares much. 

I really miss the days where I just browsed the store for HR. I would find stuff that way. Interesting stuff. That ended a couple of years ago sadly. For me it was a joy then. Scammers ruin it for everyone.

But the blue lady is amusing so its fun to see all those covers you keep finding. She should be so rich and rolling in the dough as much as her body is on covers. That must be a record of some kind. 

****************************8
I am reading the latest in the Lorraine Heath series right now. 


So far so good.

I finished 

The first half would have been a 5 star, it was really good. It lost some steam a bit in the second half. Like 50-60% in or therabouts. I liked the first half better than the second. So overall its a 4. Still very good. I think it will be impossible to ever top the first in that series though. . I did like it better than the 2nd a bit.


----------



## crebel

Mary Balogh's Someone to Love is currently $1.99!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So: you _can_ judge a book by it's cover. If it has the blue dress lady, don't buy it because it's crap. Works for me.


----------



## Atunah

Sadly, I have seen at least 2 established authors that have the blue lady. Or at least they did at the time, they had it before this swarm of scamlets came about. I was going to check, but for the life of me I can't get my brain to work today. Its like the name is right there, I can almost see it on the cover, but nope, can't fish it out of my softdrive.


----------



## Andra

Anna Lee Huber's short story about Lady Darby, _A Pressing Engagement_ has the blue-dress lady on the cover.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Sadly, I have seen at least 2 established authors that have the blue lady. Or at least they did at the time, they had it before this swarm of scamlets came about. I was going to check, but for the life of me I can't get my brain to work today. Its like the name is right there, I can almost see it on the cover, but nope, can't fish it out of my softdrive.


The other "real" books we've found since watching these are:

  

I'm sure in another week more of the "repeat" offenders to the 30-day list will be republished once again.

eta: Forgot the one where Flavia is not alone on the cover, a 2011 book by Brenda Hiatt


----------



## Rena Arun

Ann in Arlington said:


> So: you _can_ judge a book by it's cover. If it has the blue dress lady, don't buy it because it's crap. Works for me.


I'll buy the tip and pass on the blue dress &#128514; My first prejudice will remain as from the days of my youth (alas!), an antipathy to books with aristocratic titles, e.g. (and I'm making these up), "The Duke's Rash of Love" "The Reforming of the Earl" "The Passionate Viscount."


----------



## Atunah

Rena Arun said:


> I'll buy the tip and pass on the blue dress &#128514; My first prejudice will remain as from the days of my youth (alas!), an antipathy to books with aristocratic titles, e.g. (and I'm making these up), "The Duke's Rash of Love" "The Reforming of the Earl" "The Passionate Viscount."


Going to be tough and a bit odd not having books with aristocratic titles in the HR genre. 
****************

I just finished 

It was a 3 star for me. I can't really put my finger on what I didn't like about this book. All I know it was a 3 star read for me. There was just something, maybe the plot? Connection to characters? I have no clue. But considering I have Heath reads I totally loved, I know I didn't love this one. I guess I say it was ok.

Now I am on to a KU read I can't recall now why it was in my KU wishlist. Someone somewhere must have recommended it at some point as I do not browse in the store anymore due to scammers. Its also possible this was a goodreads recs on my kindle, or a KU rec. No clue. It does have catnip themes of St. Giles and rookery hero and sad neglegted waif heroine. . I am very very early in, so no clue yet how it will be. I'll follow up when I am done.


----------



## Rena Arun

Atunah said:


> Going to be tough and a bit odd not having books with aristocratic titles in the HR genre.


Completely irrational and I've probably robbed myself of quite a lot of otherwise stellar reads. Now men in kilts or any type of tartan on the cover --- How can anyone resist?


----------



## Atunah

Rena Arun said:


> Completely irrational and I've probably robbed myself of quite a lot of otherwise stellar reads. Now men in kilts or any type of tartan on the cover --- How can anyone resist?


I am with you on that. Although many of them are also lordlings. 

Which reminds me, its been a while I read a kilted HR. I think I read most of the good ones already it seems. So many are not satisfying to me anymore. Especially newer stuff.

Gonna have to dig into my wishlists and collections a bit.


----------



## Atunah

Atunah said:


>


So I am dnf'ing this one. I had started it, made it to 30% for some reason, but I have had enough. I didn't look that author up before, I don't recall why I had this in my wishlist. But she usually writes paranormal novellas which I assume are erotica and some other stuff. I don't see another HR in the lists. Calls herself a writer of dark. Now I read dark stuff, in HR just fine. After all, a lot of the older stuff is quite dark and at times brutal. So that is not it. This one though is just stupid to me. Trigger warnings out the gate for those having triggers. The words used and just the plot is so stupid. I don't get a sense of time either. Oh well. I don't stop reading often, but I don't want to waste any more time on this. Its in KU.

Off to find what to read next.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> So I am dnf'ing this one. I had started it, made it to 30% for some reason, but I have had enough. I didn't look that author up before, I don't recall why I had this in my wishlist.


You made me curious enough to read the blurb and the first review, which was one of those that details the plot step by step and leaves you with no need to read the book. I don't read hero-kidnapped-her plots or anything else that makes the hero scum, but what amazed me about what I read of this one is how some readers define a strong woman. My definition doesn't include anyone who would forgive all that stuff. Strong would kill him him in his sleep.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> You made me curious enough to read the blurb and the first review, which was one of those that details the plot step by step and leaves you with no need to read the book. I don't read hero-kidnapped-her plots or anything else that makes the hero scum, but what amazed me about what I read of this one is how some readers define a strong woman. My definition doesn't include anyone who would forgive all that stuff. Strong would kill him him in his sleep.


Yep. I'll spoiler quote what happens to her like in the first couple of chapters.



Spoiler



they kidnap her, hero is the gangleader to gain a vote from her father. A vote that wont tear down the devil's acre which is where his crime nest is. They get one of the crew with them they know is scum, called carver. *eyeroll.
Then they leave her alone all day for that scum to go in there, rape her brutally, carve up her belly all while she has a hood on. Then the "hero" kills the guy right there. They bring her back home and now she is "ruined". 
So the "hero" comes to her house, he is also a gambling and whorehouse owner and offers to marry her. She does not know it was him, she didn't see them cause of the hood. He tells her he wants respectability. *eyeroll. 
So she agrees, they marry, she feels something pooling between her legs when he kisses her after the wedding.
Ugh, we are talking like couple of weeks after she is brutally raped and tortured.

Another thing what was odd. She is the daughter of a lord and she is called lady such and such in the book Unmarried. It was said she took the title from her dead mother. I never heard of anything like that. 
It was all just stupid and some of the words used in this book are more for porn and erotica. Like the Q word.
You know to describe down, um there. It was just nasty and not really a historical. Like the author wanted to write another one of her "dark" titles but set in the past. Oh well. On to better pastures


----------



## Rena Arun

ellenoc said:


> You made me curious enough to read the blurb and the first review, which was one of those that details the plot step by step and leaves you with no need to read the book. I don't read hero-kidnapped-her plots or anything else that makes the hero scum, but what amazed me about what I read of this one is how some readers define a strong woman. My definition doesn't include anyone who would forgive all that stuff. Strong would kill him him in his sleep.


The confusion of a victimized mentality with "strength" is horrifying. I saw the Goodreads blurb for "Rescued by the Buccaneer" and then saw more than one review describing the heroine as strong!!! Can't. Even.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

It's a lot like the old rape romances of the 80's, isn't it? Except the "hero" isn't the rapist - physically.

One of the many things I hate in fiction is how female characters just bounce back from rape by the time the bruises heal. Or she's healed by a rousing romp with the hero. So realistic.


----------



## readingril

readingril said:


> Waiting for the 3rd Rachael Miles to hit Overdrive, but lately I haven't had good luck with that!


While Tempting the Earl 

still hasn't hit Overdrive, it is 99 pennies today.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> While Tempting the Earl
> 
> still hasn't hit Overdrive, it is 99 pennies today.


I am reading the 2nd right now and since I like these, I might as well just snatch up the third to read right through. Thanks for the deal.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished the 2nd Miles and enjoyed it a lot


I like that there is stuff happening in those books. You know, interesting stuff besides the couple, or well with the couple. Some mystery and all that. But I think I finally figured out what it is about some authors I like. Like this one and many other great HR authors. When you start "seeing" a character smile say while sitting in a carriage while they have a conversation, but there wasn't anything written about a smile. You just know that character smiles at that moment. Is that magic space in between the words that makes a book something I like reading. I can't put it better than that. But in this book there was such a moment while they were riding and its the best way I can put it. It means to me the characters have become real. They make choices within the words and outside of them. 
This author also makes choices that are not always predictable. Characters that is. I don't always know how they are going to react to something and I am often surprised. Little things.

Now I need to read a historical mystery from the library and I already have the 3rd in the series thanks to readingril sale post.


----------



## readingril

I'm sneaking the third Rachael Miles in between a couple of Overdrive non-romance titles I have checked out. Gotta get my romance fix, right? I'm about half way through, and the book isn't quite as good to me as the first two in the series were. I think there's too much cat and mouse for my taste and there's I bit of mistaken identity at the beginning I find a bit hard to swallow. Hope that's vague enough not to be too spoilery.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I'm sneaking the third Rachael Miles in between a couple of Overdrive non-romance titles I have checked out. Gotta get my romance fix, right? I'm about half way through, and the book isn't quite as good to me as the first two in the series were. I think there's too much cat and mouse for my taste and there's I bit of mistaken identity at the beginning I find a bit hard to swallow. Hope that's vague enough not to be too spoilery.


I am getting to that one in a bit. It happens at times where in a series I like some more than others. Sometimes its the theme or plot, sometimes its something else I can't put my finger on.

I am reading this one right now. Its in KU for those that have it. I am always on the lookout for good HR in KU, which isn't so easy to find. This I think came as a rec from a reviewer on amazon I follow who is pretty reliable when it comes to HR.



I am about 50% in and its quite good. Its of the traditional regency way, kind of like Joan Wolf with a touch of Heyer and Austen? I like the characters and there are a lot of them. Its like a assemble cast type of book. It totally works here. 
I was just in the mood for something a bit more lighter and a bit of wit. This author is suppose to be some established mystery writer. Who knows.


----------



## Atunah

So I really enjoyed the book I posted just above. Alicia Cameron. It was very entertaining with a nice cast and witty. Loved it. Delightful. There is a second one by this author, also in KU which I will totally read also.

Now I am reading one that is also turning out to be charming 
This is a re-release so try to overlook that horrible floating heads cover 


Its Carla Kelly so its bound to be good. It has a slightly balding, slightly paunchy hero that was a former soldier and is now a bit lazy as he calls himself. Lost his purpose. A Marquess.

I am on a roll at the moment


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


>


Thanks for this mention, Atunah. Read it and also liked it. Then I read what else she's written along the same line. There isn't a lot, one other novel, a short story and a couple of novellas. The shorts aren't really romances, but I enjoyed those too.


----------



## readingril

I'll add that to my KU want-to-read list. All the slots are totally full at the moment!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I'll add that to my KU want-to-read list. All the slots are totally full at the moment!


I know that feeling. 



ellenoc said:


> Thanks for this mention, Atunah. Read it and also liked it. Then I read what else she's written along the same line. There isn't a lot, one other novel, a short story and a couple of novellas. The shorts aren't really romances, but I enjoyed those too.


So glad you enjoyed it. I am always glad to find some good stuff in KU.


----------



## worktolive

Daughter of the God King by Anne Cleeland is on sale for $1.99. I'm not sure whether this is more on the romance side, or more on the mystery side. It's set in post-napoleonic Egypt with a young woman who goes on an adventure to find her missing Egyptologist parents.

I'm currently reading a contemporary series by this author (the Acton and Doyle mystery series) that I would describe as police procedural with a strong romance and it's one of my favorites so I know she can write. I have Daughter of the God King on my endless TBR mountain but who knows when I'll get to it. 



I'm currently reading When A Scot Ties the Knot by Tessa Dare and enjoying it, as always.


----------



## Atunah

I am really enjoying the Acton and Doyle series by Cleeland. I read all of them so far. It was a bit strange at the start to get into how the character talked and how it was written, but that didn't last long. I like quirky weird stuff and its a tad weird.  
I didn't know she does other stuff, I'll have to check out that sale book. Now I see there are a couple of other historical books by her. I can't tell yet if they are related, series or all stand alone. Have to research some more. 

On Goodreads daughter of a god king is listed as the 2nd in a series, with Tainted Angel first. then there are a couple of other books so I am still looking into whats what. I have to know order or I'll pull my hair out.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I am really enjoying the Acton and Doyle series by Cleeland.
> 
> On Goodreads daughter of a god king is listed as the 2nd in a series, with Tainted Angel first. then there are a couple of other books so I am still looking into whats what. I have to know order or I'll pull my hair out.


I'm not surprised you like them. We have somewhat similar tastes. 

Good to know Tainted Angel is first. It's on my TBR mountain also. For a little while, Sourcebooks was participating in a library program called Totalboox and I was able to download a bunch of their books. Sadly, they appear to have pulled out of that program though.


----------



## Atunah

I have a freebie

This was first published in 1993 with HarperPrism (HarperCollins). Its the 1st in a 2 book series about australia. They seem to be stand alone books though with different folks and different couples. Just both being in australia. 
And I realized I had gotten that as a freebie a few years ago already and it sank in the depth of my book sink hole. I am pulling it up as I always look for australian based HR, other than england and/or britain. Although I guess there still be brits there back in those days. . Maybe its more of the change of scenery I like.

I also read this one finally. Owned it for some time


And I am reminded again why I fell in love with this author. This series has some gems in it and one of the earlier books, Lover like no other had made me laugh like no other book ever had. I am talking laugh out loud, which I just don't normally do. And I don't normally like the theme of a courtesan or former mistress, whatever one wants to call it. And holy moly that hero    . Don't think I ever experienced a hero that says so much without saying anything at all. Super quiet and he's a vicar. But wooooboy. . Those quiet scenes are more sensual than any full blown sex scene ever could. That is how you do it. Feels.

So now I am starting 

Medieval time it seems.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So now I am starting
> 
> Medieval time it seems.


I love all of Julie Garwood's historicals. Hope you enjoy it as well.

Atunah, are you in the line of fire re. hurricane Harvey? Hope you and yours are staying safe!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I love all of Julie Garwood's historicals. Hope you enjoy it as well.
> 
> Atunah, are you in the line of fire re. hurricane Harvey? Hope you and yours are staying safe!


Nah, we didn't really get much of anything here in San Antonio. Unfortunately for the folks in Houston and surrounding, it stayed there and rotated.


----------



## bloshb

This is such a massive and awesome thread! I'm starting up a project I'm calling The Romance MFA and working up my reading list/syllabus right now, so looking through this has been really interesting and informative. I'm actually making a tally of the authors named in the thread...all the way from the beginning in 2011! I'll check back in with a scorecard in a couple days when I finish!


----------



## bloshb

crebel said:


> The other "real" books we've found since watching these are:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure in another week more of the "repeat" offenders to the 30-day list will be republished once again.
> 
> eta: Forgot the one where Flavia is not alone on the cover, a 2011 book by Brenda Hiatt


I can comment on the lady in blue, as I've seen her in the stock photos when browsing for cover images for all the books I haven't written yet. I poked around a little and found that her photographer has put her portfolio up on A LOT of stock photo sites. I saw her on iStockphoto, but she's on shutterstock, dreamstime and others. Do a google search for "Beautiful medieval woman in blue dress" (that's her title in the stock photo websites) and click on 'images' to see the many poses from what must have been an extensive photo shoot. She also has a pink dress, and a friend in red.

On top of being readily available as a stock photo, she's also a pre-made cover right here (click 'Historical Romance') - https://twohorsesswift.com/pre-made-book-cover-designs/standard-book-cover-designs/


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, the lady in blue. She gets around .

I have a freebie from Rosanne Bittner. This gets great reviews

a 4 1/2 star from RT.
Its a first in a series that was first published in 1993 by Bantam. Western, right after civil war.

I also finished

Enjoyed it a lot. I think it was a earlier Loretta Chase re-released.


----------



## bloshb

Okay, for anyone who happens across this thread and wants a list of authors, here's what I tallied. I tried to catch # of mentions/recommendations, while skimming and trying not to let regulars in the thread totally skew things with their preferences for certain authors or certain covers (buns!). I also haven't retained mention of subgenres or specific titles - I was mainly looking to make sure that I haven't missed any important authors as I'm putting together my Romance MFA reading syllabus. I have a separate spreadsheet with 272 titles on it, but I'm trying to narrow down to ~30 that make a good overview of the romance genre and its evolution, with a focus on historical romance. It's hard to choose, but I'm thinking of it as a starting point.

On to the results:
The top 4, far and away, were *Lisa Kleypas* (32 mentions/recommendations), *Julia Quinn* (27), *Mary Balogh* (20), and *Julie Garwood* (1. Genre pioneers *Kathleen Woodiwiss* (14) and *Georgette Heyer* (13) came next, followed by the trio of *Loretta Chase* (11), *Johanna Lindsey* (11), and *Sarah MacLean* (11).

Then we are into authors regularly mentioned, but not as clear standouts: Eloisa James (9), Amanda Quick (9), Diana Gabaldon (, Laura Lee Guhrke (, Lorraine Heath (, Judith McNaught (, Marsha Canham (7), Jude Deveraux (7), Courtney Milan (7), Mary Jo Putney (7), Karen Robards (6), Sherry Thomas (6), Tessa Dare (5), Gaelen Foley (5), Sabrina Jeffries (5), and Laura Kinsale (5).

Again, I'm not looking for hidden gems; I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing any of the big names in the genre. But I know lots of readers are always looking for someone new and worthwhile to read, so I'll also give you the long, long tail, which brings this list out to 219 authors!
Meredith Duran (4), Elizabeth Hoyt (4), Judith Ivory (4), Elizabeth Lowell (4), Teresa Medeiros (4), Anne Stuart (4), Victoria Alexander (3), Jane Austen (3), Jill Barnett (3), TJ Bennett (3), Jo Beverly (3), Connie Brockway (3), Charlotte Bronte (3), Victoria Dahl (3), Christina Dodd (3), Dorothy Dunnett (3), Sarah M Eden (3), Patricia Gaffney (3), Anne Gracie (3), Victoria Holt (3), Madeline Hunter (3), Lynn Kurland (3), Jeannie Lin (3), Julie Anne Long (3), Juliett Marillier (3), Margaret Mitchell (3), Karen Marie Moning (3), Pamela Morsi (3), Rosemary Rogers (3), Katherine Sutcliffe (3), Lisa Marie Wilkinson (3), Catherine Anderson (2), Jennifer Ashley (2), Sandy Blair (2), Joanna Bourne (2), Grace Burrowes (2), Anna Campbell (2), Liz Carlyle (2), Gail Carriger (2), Barbara Cartland (2), Pamela Clare (2), Lori Copeland (2), Catherine Coulter (2), Jennifer Crusie (2), Jo Goodman (2), Heather Graham (2), Philippa Gregory (2), Judith James (2), Iris Johansen (2), Brenda Joyce (2), Susannah Kearsley (2), Carla Kelly (2), Margaret Lake (2), Leigh Michaels (2), Linda Lael Miller (2), Maggie Osborne (2), Deanna Raybourn (2), Nora Roberts (2), Patricia Ryan (2), Barbara Samuels (2), Mary Stewart (2), and Sarah Woodbury (2).

Right on down to the also rans - authors for whom I noticed a single mention as someone's favorite/auto-buy or strong recommend. Shana Abe, Suzanne Adair, Joan Aiken, Tasha Alexander, Louise Allen, Katharine Ashe, Adele Ashworth, Amy Atwell, Amanda Baker, Linda Banche, Lenora Bell, Sandra Bishop, Jennifer Blake, Rhys Bowen, Elizabeth Boyle, Lucinda Brandt, Bailey Bristol, Christine Brookes, Frances Hodgen Burroughs, Meg Cabot, Jianne Carlo, Phillippa Carr, Robyn Carr, Katherine Caskie, Cassandra Clare, Catherine Cookson, Diana Crosby, Claudia Dain, Lydia Dare, Diane Davidson, Anna Dean, Jacqueline Diamond, Jennifer Donnelly, Sarah Curant, Suzannah Dunn, Cassie Edwards, Suzanne Enoch, Merry Farmer, Jane Feather, Maggie Fenton, Jayne Fresina, Caroline Fyffe, Shana Galen, Dorothy Garlock, Elizabeth George, Deanna Gist, Kathleen Givens, Anne Golon, Jane Goodger, Karen Harper, CS Harris, Catherine Hart, Shanna Hatfield, Karen Hawkins, Peggy Henderson, Norah Hess, Sandra Hill, Jane Aiken Hodge, Debra Holland, Linda Howard, Susan Isaacs, Delle Jacobs, Paty Jager, Alissa Johnson, Sophie Jordan, Joan Kayse, Paisley Kirkpatrick, Julie Klassen, Jayne Anne Krenz, Arnette Lamb, Laura Landon, Caroline Linden, Nora Lofts, Julia London, Robert Lowe, Annette Lyon, Susan Macatee, Anne Mallory, Louise Marley, Malia Martin, Delilah Marvelle, Monica McCarty, MK McClinktock, May McGoldrick, Shirley McKay, Barbara Metzger, Miriam Minger, Lucy Monroe, Jude Morgan, Sophia Nash, Kate Noble, Cindy Nord, Kaitlin O'Riley, Rebecca Paisley, Diana Palmer, Andrea Parnell, Sharon Kay Penman, Barbara Pierce, Jean Plaidy, Erin Quinn, Kate Quinn, Abigail Reynolds, Maggie Robinson, Jacquie Rogers, CJ Sansom, Amanda Scott, Anya Seton, Carla Simpson/Quinn Taylor Evans, Susan Sizemore, Skea Margaret, Bertrice Small, LaVryle Spencer, Scotney St. James, Sarah Stuart, Michelle Styles, Jodie Thomas, Gail Tsukiyama, Patricia Veryan, Ciji Ware, Kaki Warner, Tracy Anne Warren, Sarah Waters, Susan Wiggs, Emma Wildes, Penelope Williamson, Lauren Willig, Mary Wine, Virginia Ann Work, & Celia Yeary.

Phew! Six years of recommendations and a lifetime (or more) of reading!


----------



## Atunah

Holy moly you went through this whole thread. So many authors, no wonder I always feel behind in my reading



I hope you had a shot of something after all that work.


----------



## Trophywife007

That is an amazing compilation, Bloshb.  I wish I could bookmark your post for reference.

Yes, an adult beverage afterward would certainly be in order... or maybe some Ben and Jerry's.  Thanks for your work!


----------



## bloshb

Atunah said:


> Holy moly you went through this whole thread. So many authors, no wonder I always feel behind in my reading
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a shot of something after all that work.


I spent a couple days on it, not all once  But I do make sure and get my rest and recuperation time in!

If y'all are interested, the reading list I was working on for myself is up at https://www.romancemfa.com/official-romance-mfa-syllabus-2017/ now. Going through this thread got Mary Balogh on my syllabus, because I'd missed her somehow in my other research!


----------



## bloshb

Oh, and I thought of the discussion here recently when I saw this book:



Not a historical, but....


----------



## Atunah

I know some of us are reading the Elisa Braden series. I have read 3, own 4 and this is #5 on sale for 99 cents


So far they are all full length. I see that the next, #6 will be a novella and then #7 is a normal book again. I'll probably skip the novella as they are always disappointing. Always sad when characters in a series don't get a full story. I don't even know who's in that one. Anywho, sale is for #5.


----------



## AlexLMichaels

bloshb said:


> Okay, for anyone who happens across this thread and wants a list of authors, here's what I tallied. I tried to catch # of mentions/recommendations, while skimming and trying not to let regulars in the thread totally skew things with their preferences for certain authors or certain covers (buns!). I also haven't retained mention of subgenres or specific titles - I was mainly looking to make sure that I haven't missed any important authors as I'm putting together my Romance MFA reading syllabus. I have a separate spreadsheet with 272 titles on it, but I'm trying to narrow down to ~30 that make a good overview of the romance genre and its evolution, with a focus on historical romance. It's hard to choose, but I'm thinking of it as a starting point.
> 
> On to the results:
> The top 4, far and away, were *Lisa Kleypas* (32 mentions/recommendations), *Julia Quinn* (27), *Mary Balogh* (20), and *Julie Garwood* (1. Genre pioneers *Kathleen Woodiwiss* (14) and *Georgette Heyer* (13) came next, followed by the trio of *Loretta Chase* (11), *Johanna Lindsey* (11), and *Sarah MacLean* (11).
> 
> Then we are into authors regularly mentioned, but not as clear standouts: Eloisa James (9), Amanda Quick (9), Diana Gabaldon (, Laura Lee Guhrke (, Lorraine Heath (, Judith McNaught (, Marsha Canham (7), Jude Deveraux (7), Courtney Milan (7), Mary Jo Putney (7), Karen Robards (6), Sherry Thomas (6), Tessa Dare (5), Gaelen Foley (5), Sabrina Jeffries (5), and Laura Kinsale (5).
> 
> Again, I'm not looking for hidden gems; I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing any of the big names in the genre. But I know lots of readers are always looking for someone new and worthwhile to read, so I'll also give you the long, long tail, which brings this list out to 219 authors!
> Meredith Duran (4), Elizabeth Hoyt (4), Judith Ivory (4), Elizabeth Lowell (4), Teresa Medeiros (4), Anne Stuart (4), Victoria Alexander (3), Jane Austen (3), Jill Barnett (3), TJ Bennett (3), Jo Beverly (3), Connie Brockway (3), Charlotte Bronte (3), Victoria Dahl (3), Christina Dodd (3), Dorothy Dunnett (3), Sarah M Eden (3), Patricia Gaffney (3), Anne Gracie (3), Victoria Holt (3), Madeline Hunter (3), Lynn Kurland (3), Jeannie Lin (3), Julie Anne Long (3), Juliett Marillier (3), Margaret Mitchell (3), Karen Marie Moning (3), Pamela Morsi (3), Rosemary Rogers (3), Katherine Sutcliffe (3), Lisa Marie Wilkinson (3), Catherine Anderson (2), Jennifer Ashley (2), Sandy Blair (2), Joanna Bourne (2), Grace Burrowes (2), Anna Campbell (2), Liz Carlyle (2), Gail Carriger (2), Barbara Cartland (2), Pamela Clare (2), Lori Copeland (2), Catherine Coulter (2), Jennifer Crusie (2), Jo Goodman (2), Heather Graham (2), Philippa Gregory (2), Judith James (2), Iris Johansen (2), Brenda Joyce (2), Susannah Kearsley (2), Carla Kelly (2), Margaret Lake (2), Leigh Michaels (2), Linda Lael Miller (2), Maggie Osborne (2), Deanna Raybourn (2), Nora Roberts (2), Patricia Ryan (2), Barbara Samuels (2), Mary Stewart (2), and Sarah Woodbury (2).
> 
> Right on down to the also rans - authors for whom I noticed a single mention as someone's favorite/auto-buy or strong recommend. Shana Abe, Suzanne Adair, Joan Aiken, Tasha Alexander, Louise Allen, Katharine Ashe, Adele Ashworth, Amy Atwell, Amanda Baker, Linda Banche, Lenora Bell, Sandra Bishop, Jennifer Blake, Rhys Bowen, Elizabeth Boyle, Lucinda Brandt, Bailey Bristol, Christine Brookes, Frances Hodgen Burroughs, Meg Cabot, Jianne Carlo, Phillippa Carr, Robyn Carr, Katherine Caskie, Cassandra Clare, Catherine Cookson, Diana Crosby, Claudia Dain, Lydia Dare, Diane Davidson, Anna Dean, Jacqueline Diamond, Jennifer Donnelly, Sarah Curant, Suzannah Dunn, Cassie Edwards, Suzanne Enoch, Merry Farmer, Jane Feather, Maggie Fenton, Jayne Fresina, Caroline Fyffe, Shana Galen, Dorothy Garlock, Elizabeth George, Deanna Gist, Kathleen Givens, Anne Golon, Jane Goodger, Karen Harper, CS Harris, Catherine Hart, Shanna Hatfield, Karen Hawkins, Peggy Henderson, Norah Hess, Sandra Hill, Jane Aiken Hodge, Debra Holland, Linda Howard, Susan Isaacs, Delle Jacobs, Paty Jager, Alissa Johnson, Sophie Jordan, Joan Kayse, Paisley Kirkpatrick, Julie Klassen, Jayne Anne Krenz, Arnette Lamb, Laura Landon, Caroline Linden, Nora Lofts, Julia London, Robert Lowe, Annette Lyon, Susan Macatee, Anne Mallory, Louise Marley, Malia Martin, Delilah Marvelle, Monica McCarty, MK McClinktock, May McGoldrick, Shirley McKay, Barbara Metzger, Miriam Minger, Lucy Monroe, Jude Morgan, Sophia Nash, Kate Noble, Cindy Nord, Kaitlin O'Riley, Rebecca Paisley, Diana Palmer, Andrea Parnell, Sharon Kay Penman, Barbara Pierce, Jean Plaidy, Erin Quinn, Kate Quinn, Abigail Reynolds, Maggie Robinson, Jacquie Rogers, CJ Sansom, Amanda Scott, Anya Seton, Carla Simpson/Quinn Taylor Evans, Susan Sizemore, Skea Margaret, Bertrice Small, LaVryle Spencer, Scotney St. James, Sarah Stuart, Michelle Styles, Jodie Thomas, Gail Tsukiyama, Patricia Veryan, Ciji Ware, Kaki Warner, Tracy Anne Warren, Sarah Waters, Susan Wiggs, Emma Wildes, Penelope Williamson, Lauren Willig, Mary Wine, Virginia Ann Work, & Celia Yeary.
> 
> Phew! Six years of recommendations and a lifetime (or more) of reading!


Excellent, excellent list. I have been reading (and selling, because I was working in a bookshop) historical romances for 15 years and what needed to be said, you said it. I'm more into contemporaries right now, but I'll always return to the historicals. I can only add that there are two authors that I think should have been mentioned more times during this thread because they're really the top, and they are Suzanne Enoch and Liz Carlyle. London's perfect scoundrel from Enoch is a classic.


----------



## Atunah

AlexLMichaels said:


> Excellent, excellent list. I have been reading (and selling, because I was working in a bookshop) historical romances for 15 years and what needed to be said, you said it. I'm more into contemporaries right now, but I'll always return to the historicals. I can only add that there are two authors that I think should have been mentioned more times during this thread because they're really the top, and they are Suzanne Enoch and Liz Carlyle. London's perfect scoundrel from Enoch is a classic.


I can guarantee you that those authors have been mentioned in this thread multiple times. Myself have talked about them more than once, not even counting the rest of my fellow HR readers. 

Agree with you on Enoch, that series is sublime. One of my all time favorites.

Not sure how some of the names where counted, but some are also missing and I know we talked about them. But that wouldn't be surprising considering how long this thread is. There are bound to be some mentions overlooked. 
Just on the top of my head 2 names missing that I know 100% we talked about are Kelly Bowen and Celeste Bradley. Kelly Bowen we talked a lot about as it was one of the new HR authors we found. Celeste Bradley, well there is a long conversation a couple of years back where I under the influence of painkillers, read one of her cray cray books. At least it felt cray cray at the times. 

But yeah, some stuff slipped through, some big names and some new names. But I have all those names on my goodreads shelf anyway in case anyone wants to look. Just my read pile would have everything in it that was at some point mentioned here and the rest would be on my want to read.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I can guarantee you that those authors have been mentioned in this thread multiple times. Myself have talked about them more than once, not even counting the rest of my fellow HR readers.
> 
> Not sure how some of the names where counted, but some are also missing and I know we talked about them. But that wouldn't be surprising considering how long this thread is. There are bound to be some mentions overlooked.
> Just on the top of my head 2 names missing that I know 100% we talked about are Kelly Bowen and Celeste Bradley. Kelly Bowen we talked a lot about as it was one of the new HR authors we found. Celeste Bradley, well there is a long conversation a couple of years back where I under the influence of painkillers, read one of her cray cray books. At least it felt cray cray at the times.
> 
> But yeah, some stuff slipped through, some big names and some new names. But I have all those names on my goodreads shelf anyway in case anyone wants to look. Just my read pile would have everything in it that was at some point mentioned here and the rest would be on my want to read.


It's still awesome that someone read/skimmed through the entire thread trying to figure out HR classics (at least as talked about by KB'ers), but I think much of who/what we talked about was discounted because of the frequency of our posting. It would be more even more time-consuming to come up with a truly comprehensive list from almost 200 pages of conversation. Kudos for the effort that was put in!

Kelly Bowen is certainly no longer a hidden gem, I think she's destined to become a classic and Suzanne Enoch is certainly already there but they didn't even make the also-rans regardless of the number of mentions.



bloshb said:


> Okay, for anyone who happens across this thread and wants a list of authors, here's what I tallied. I tried to catch # of mentions/recommendations, while skimming and *trying not to let regulars in the thread totally skew things with their preferences for certain authors or certain covers (buns!)*.
> 
> Again, I'm not looking for hidden gems; I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing any of the big names in the genre.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> It's still awesome that someone read/skimmed through the entire thread trying to figure out HR classics (at least as talked about by KB'ers), but I think much of who/what we talked about was discounted because of the frequency of our posting. It would be more even more time-consuming to come up with a truly comprehensive list from almost 200 pages of conversation. Kudos for the effort that was put in!
> 
> Kelly Bowen is certainly no longer a hidden gem, I think she's destined to become a classic and Suzanne Enoch is certainly already there but they didn't even make the also-rans regardless of the number of mentions.


I agree. I can't even imagine how much time it took. And in any case it gives someone some names to start with if they want to get into HR. There are times where I want to go through the thread myself, just to go back and see what we all talked about, but its a bit overwhelming to day the least.    So kudos to bloshb to sift through all our ramblings, gushings, critiques and deal postings. We sure are tenacious and loyal to the genre, aren't we.

Seeing all those names though really brought it home just how HUGE romance is. We are just talking HR here. Every subgenre would have long lists of greats in the romance genre.

I feel lucky that I love the genre so much. So much to chose from.


----------



## crebel

On sale for $2.99.

Anyone read this and have any comments?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> On sale for $2.99.
> 
> Anyone read this and have any comments?


Well, apparently I bought that one in 2013, but haven't read it yet. Oops. 
I have read others by Duran and loved those. Have you read anything by her yet? I read 7 of hers. Two 4 stars, four 5stars and one 3 star. I do like this author.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> On sale for $2.99.
> 
> Anyone read this and have any comments?


I have read her Rules for the Reckless series. While I enjoyed all, a couple of them were better than others. I don't keep track in as much detail as you and Atunah do so I can't tell you which one was the best. I have not read this one, but may go ahead and purchase for that price.


----------



## Atunah

I'd be lost if I didn't log my stuff into goodreads.  . Than sometimes my brain gets triggered again when I look at a book I read and read the blurb or reviews. I rate everything, but don't review very often.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for that great list, Alex!

~Miriam


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Look what's coming on October 18th!   



It is a brand new book in Lucinda Brant's 'Roxton' series. The first book in the series was about Renard and Antonia and set in the 1740s....this one is about their son, set in the 1780s. Wow! Don't know how I missed hearing about this earlier.


----------



## Atunah

I still haven't started that Brant series yet. I just have so many I am behind, or haven't started yet. Sigh.

I finished this one

Its the first in that Fresina series. Her earlier books with Sourcebook are not suppose to be good, but the later ones. I really enjoyed this. It was very unusual, just like her Deverel series. Its a hard one to explain, but they are so different. He is "damaged" from events and I don't want to get into it. He was at sea so was declared dead at some point.

She is a optimistic, talkative, outspoken but sweet heroine. There are nice layers to this one. As its almost like a Maggie Fenton type novel, amusing and witty, but it has such underlying deeper tones at the same time. Which makes this so interesting to read. Like you have to look deeper.

I am looking forward to reading the next.


----------



## crebel

Over the weekend I read this series that has been sitting on my Kindle for a while. Quick reads from Avon Impulse, humorous, varying heat levels from low in the first book to slightly steamy in book 3. Book one has a twist at the end that some find completely anachronistic, but I was okay with it. Book 3 was my favorite. I'm even tempted to get the related novella (although listed as 200+ pages), which is rare for me. I recommend for good, fluffy, low-priced, HR reads!

  

And the novella.


----------



## Atunah

Nice crebel. Can't beat the low price either.

I still like how you are reading series through, at least I have seen you do this where you read 3-4 in one row. I been trying to do something similar a bit.

Otherwise what happened in the previous book to the previous couple, falls right out of my head. And since often the next book characters are in the previous, it makes it annoying to my OCD brain.

So I am reading the 2nd in Jayne Fresina's series

and I will read the 3rd that just out right after. They still remind me a bit of the Maggie Fenton type wit and humor, with a bit more underbelly, for lack of better word. I like that the characters are so different from each other and its really fun to see them interact. The hero here describes his own face as pudding face. . Heroine finds him boring, blending in. Just kind of there. 
She to him is a utter disaster and I can't really disagree with him on that. 
Fun series to far, really enjoy them. Not super cheap though, 4.99. The first was a gift to me from a KB friend so this is how gifts can lead to buying and reading the rest of a series.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I still haven't started that Brant series yet. I just have so many I am behind, or haven't started yet. Sigh.
> 
> I finished this one
> 
> Its the first in that Fresina series. Her earlier books with Sourcebook are not suppose to be good, but the later ones. I really enjoyed this. It was very unusual, just like her Deverel series. Its a hard one to explain, but they are so different. He is "damaged" from events and I don't want to get into it. He was at sea so was declared dead at some point.
> 
> She is a optimistic, talkative, outspoken but sweet heroine. There are nice layers to this one. As its almost like a Maggie Fenton type novel, amusing and witty, but it has such underlying deeper tones at the same time. Which makes this so interesting to read. Like you have to look deeper.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading the next.


Okay, you've talked me into adding this first book to the tbr mountain of immortality. It will be a while before I get to it, so I have added Book #2 to a wish list hoping for at least a small sale before I get there.


----------



## loonlover

I have started the first in the Jayne Fresina series and finding it very enjoyable. But the second one may have to wait until the latest in Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series has been read. It was delivered last night.


----------



## Atunah

loonlover said:


> I have started the first in the Jayne Fresina series and finding it very enjoyable. But the second one may have to wait until the latest in Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series has been read. It was delivered last night.


Ohhh, I am on wait list for that one. There were already a few ahead of me, even though I recommended it to my library. Hopefully not too long.


----------



## Atunah

loonlover said:


> I have started the first in the Jayne Fresina series and finding it very enjoyable. But the second one may have to wait until the latest in Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series has been read. It was delivered last night.


ITS HERE ITS HERE weeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I don't know what happened to the wishlist as there was one, but hey, its mine now. Mine mine mine. Well for 3 weeks that is.


----------



## bloshb

crebel said:


> It's still awesome that someone read/skimmed through the entire thread trying to figure out HR classics (at least as talked about by KB'ers), but I think much of who/what we talked about was discounted because of the frequency of our posting. It would be more even more time-consuming to come up with a truly comprehensive list from almost 200 pages of conversation. Kudos for the effort that was put in!


It's true... I did start skimming over the posts from Atunah and other frequent posters because I didn't want the sample to be too much skewed by a few favorites from voracious readers such as yourselves! I'm sure I missed more than a few names that way. But I am very grateful to you for your continued postings that have kept this thread going for so long and made it such a treasure trove!



Atunah said:


> Seeing all those names though really brought it home just how HUGE romance is. We are just talking HR here. Every subgenre would have long lists of greats in the romance genre.
> 
> I feel lucky that I love the genre so much. So much to chose from.


You really hit the nail on the head with this observation Atunah! The genre is huge and every subgenre just continues to grow. It recently occurred to me that it's a bit like our ever expanding universe... and maybe the dawn of self-publishing has had a Big Bang effect as well. Late night thoughts!

Anyway, thank you all for your years of discussion for me to lean on! I know that no list is perfect -- and I want to emphasize again that I was looking for a starting point! -- but you can see my final syllabus list here https://www.romancemfa.com/official-romance-mfa-syllabus-2017/ if you're interested. I expect to make continued modifications in years to come!


----------



## crebel

To carry on another too frequent poster conversation, we have two new blue-dressed lady entries!

 

Alas, both are under 200 pages. BUT WAIT! The first one "Contains a special bonus eBook inside!" and both have 18+ sexually explicit content warnings. 

A third new entry of a novella that actually has a couple of reviews.



Here are the long-standing repeats again in the released in the last 30 days lists - I think each of these have been in the 30-day lists each month as long as I have been posting about them - 2 years, maybe?

   

On the bright side, Shana Galen releases the first in a new series tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> I know Atunah frequently laments the lack of HRs set in the Georgian time period, so I thought I would bring this Eloisa James pre-order to your attention. According to the information, "The first book in Eloisa James's dazzling new series set in the Georgian period glows with her trademark wit and sexy charm -- and introduces a large, eccentric family. Readers will love the Wildes of Lindow Castle!"
> 
> A whole Georgian series to look forward to!





Atunah said:


> Wohoooooooooo
> 
> I had no idea and its Eloisa James. Yay. So many are going to Victorian, but nobody seems to do georgian anymore.
> 
> Oh there better be lace. And long hair in a queue.





Atunah said:


> OMG October? I have to wait until October?


October has come and gone and Wilde in Love is out. Have you added it to your TBR mountain yet, Atunah?

eta: Quite a range of review ratings already. I'm going to have to read it myself to see which I agree with.


----------



## Atunah

I keep waiting for it to appear at my libraries. None of my 3 have it, I think I asked for it at one. I'll have to check. I may have to just buy it.  
Got a few library loans to get through first though.


----------



## crebel

I rarely recommend bundles, but if you haven't read this Mary Jo Putney series or even if you already read the first one or two, this is a terrific sale ($2.99) on the first 5 books of her Lost Lords series. I loved this series!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I rarely recommend bundles, but if you haven't read this Mary Jo Putney series or even if you already read the first one or two, this is a terrific sale ($2.99) on the first 5 books of her Lost Lords series. I loved this series!


Oh wow, that is a fantastic deal. Putney is pretty solid, don't think I ever read anything I hated by her.


----------



## crebel

Some interesting sale prices on this relatively new (at least on Kindle) HR series. I presume in the lead-up to Book #5 to be released December 5th. I'm sure I've seen some of the covers in reading signatures here but I have not read any of them. Any comments, recommends on the series?

 ($1.69)

 ($2.51)

 (2.5

 (.62)


----------



## lea_owens

Thanks for all the recommendations. I grew up on Georgette Heyer and still love historical romance. I've bookmarked quite a few that have been recommended in the last few pages of this thread (and I do love the covers with the ladies in blue dresses!)


----------



## Prodigy411

I may be the only one but the Romance of the Three Kingdoms has a lot of great stories of love and deceit.


----------



## Atunah

First I wanna wave hi at everyone newly joining the HR thread. *waving

Its been a bit slow here, but don't despair. We'll pick it back up.

Let me recap some stuff I read.

So after I had read the Fresina title 
 which I loved, I read the next to also. 
 

I had really liked the first, but I loved the 2nd and 3rd even more. those were 5 stars, first 4 star. I really love this author and I will read anything new she puts out. I am not sure about her stuff with sourcbooks, doesn't get as good reviews as her stuff she puts out now.

Then I read

And its the last in the Maiden Lane. I didn't love this one. 3 stars. I have loved others in the series and it wasn't the dark tones I didn't like, I loved those in other books. Something just didn't work for me in this one. I don't know what it is and can't put my finger on it.

Then I went on to this one

2nd in a series and I didn't love this one either. Also a 3 star and I also can't say why 

Then I read this 1st in a series by Jeffries and I liked it a lot. She is pretty dependable in that. 

It had a mystery in it and when done well in HR, they work for me. this one was well done.

I read too many to list all since early november I realized. 
I just finished 

and OMG. The master at work here. I cannot even describe this one. OMG the layers. The wall around the heroine is so thick that its a physical thing you feel while you read. I can't put it any other way. My favorite of the series so far, its the 3rd. OMG it was so good. Hero awesome, heroine I can't describe her. The whole thing is so fantastic. They don't even like each other on first meeting. Highly recommend.

I also finished the 8th in the Pennyroyal series

Loved it also. Also really interesting heroine and another real Hero.

I read a few others, among other genres. Been reading a lot I guess.


----------



## Meemo

I'd asked a while back about where to start with Mary Balogh - don't even remember what the answer was - but I started with what was available in audio with a couple of library services (Hoopla and OneClick). I think I started with the Survivors Club series, and I was hooked. She's just so good. Did the Simply quartet and the Bedwyn saga as well. 
I do believe this series will be next.

(The Pennyroyal series is on my to-try list.



Atunah said:


> I just finished
> 
> and OMG. The master at work here. I cannot even describe this one. OMG the layers. The wall around the heroine is so thick that its a physical thing you feel while you read. I can't put it any other way. My favorite of the series so far, its the 3rd. OMG it was so good. Hero awesome, heroine I can't describe her. The whole thing is so fantastic. They don't even like each other on first meeting. Highly recommend.
> 
> I also finished the 8th in the Pennyroyal series
> 
> Loved it also. Also really interesting heroine and another real Hero.
> 
> I read a few others, among other genres. Been reading a lot I guess.


----------



## anikad

Atunah said:


> I read too many to list all since early november I realized.
> I just finished
> 
> and OMG. The master at work here. I cannot even describe this one. OMG the layers. The wall around the heroine is so thick that its a physical thing you feel while you read. I can't put it any other way. My favorite of the series so far, its the 3rd. OMG it was so good. Hero awesome, heroine I can't describe her. The whole thing is so fantastic. They don't even like each other on first meeting. Highly recommend.


Is this a typical example of this author? I found the book to be a bit repititive in parts and all the random characters distracted from the romance I felt. If it is a typical example I won't be reading anything else methinks.


----------



## Atunah

anikad said:


> Is this a typical example of this author? I found the book to be a bit repititive in parts and all the random characters distracted from the romance I felt. If it is a typical example I won't be reading anything else methinks.


Well, I really liked it, so I obviously can't recall any issues with the book. But I can say, that some of Baloghs older titles are to me masterpieces. They were at times darker, deeper and just had incredible story lines. I thought actually that this one came close to those older titles again. There are some great standalones by Balogh, older titles. The Secret Pearl, Heartless, The Temporary Wife, Dark Angel, Indiscreet, the whole of the Bedwyn Saga, etc. I like the newer series a tad less than the older stuff, but to me they are still top notch. Especially compared to some of the HR dreck being published today.

I didn't notice any repetitive stuff in Someone to Wed, but I was kind of caught up in the characters and how they unfolded, especially the heroine. Most series tend to have some cast of characters, but I am not recalling a huge number in that book. I am trying to think, but once I am done with a book, my brain is already on the next one.  I do think that series books are getting more and more connected and I now have to read them one after the other, or I forget who the other characters were. Its why I still love some of the more standalone series from years past or just straight up stand alones. Its possible that Balogh is going to the more connected type series, but its hard for me to compare as its been a while I read the older stuff. And again, my brain doesn't retain all those details. I pretty much go by gut, right after I finish a book with rating and reviewing. If I don't, I got nothing left to write other than, I think I really liked that one, or did I? 

Balogh might not be for you. There are some big authors who get great reviews and I keep trying, but for some reason their writing doesn't click for me. I think its the voice? Or whatever it is.


----------



## AmandaLutterman

It depends on the book. I'm not satisfied with innocent idiots and "Rakes" that are more like spoiled little boys than grown men.
The best historical read lately was 2 Dukes Are Better Than One.
My fav quote by the heroine...why don't people wear comfortable clothes and have book parties?
A wallflower after my own heart!

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo

anikad said:


> Is this a typical example of this author? I found the book to be a bit repititive in parts and all the random characters distracted from the romance I felt. If it is a typical example I won't be reading anything else methinks.


It's the 3rd in a series, so the "random" characters probably aren't as random as they might seem to someone who hasn't read the first two books. Her series tend to revolve around a group of friends or family members (or both) and some characters from one series sometimes show up in other series. It's a bit like a whole universe at times - and if you've read the other books, remembering those characters' stories can actually add to the romance aspect as you remember their stories and see what's happening to them as the current story happens.

As far as being repetitive, the books I've read can be at times, because certain scenes are told from the point of view of both the main characters. So yes certain parts of conversations are repeated, and often one or both characters has some type of hang-up that they obsess over a bit - and obsessing is by nature repetitive.  I've only read her more recent books, so can't speak to her older stuff. So while I do occasionally think "yeah, yeah we get it - he's a duke, you're a commoner" or whatever, the characters and the overall stories keep me reading her books. (And let's face it - romance is a genre that's pretty repetitive on the whole - we usually know where things are going from the get-go - it's just a question of how we'll get there ).


----------



## crebel

AmandaLutterman said:


> It depends on the book. I'm not satisfied with innocent idiots and "Rakes" that are more like spoiled little boys than grown men.
> The best historical read lately was 2 Dukes Are Better Than One.
> My fav quote by the heroine...why don't people wear comfortable clothes and have book parties?
> A wallflower after my own heart!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Historical Romance thread! What depends on the book? Whether you are a Historical Romance fan? I'm definitely a Historical Romance fan, but not a fan of all Historical Romances.

I looked up your recommendation. The title is not in Kindle Unlimited, but all the reviews are unverified/ARC reviews. How did you discover the title? I read steamy/erotic historical romance (which all the reviews say this is, with the majority using 'erotica' as a descriptor), but I still expect the "historical" to be accurate and the "Romance" to be HEA/HFN. I couldn't tell from the reviews whether this book fulfills those expectations. What would you say?


----------



## AmandaLutterman

crebel said:


> Welcome to the Historical Romance thread! What depends on the book? Whether you are a Historical Romance fan? I'm definitely a Historical Romance fan, but not a fan of all Historical Romances.
> 
> I looked up your recommendation. The title is not in Kindle Unlimited, but all the reviews are unverified/ARC reviews. How did you discover the title? I read steamy/erotic historical romance (which all the reviews say this is, with the majority using 'erotica' as a descriptor), but I still expect the "historical" to be accurate and the "Romance" to be HEA/HFN. I couldn't tell from the reviews whether this book fulfills those expectations. What would you say?


It stays relevant in language and society expectations for the time period. 
But I'm far from picky about accuracy in historicals.
So long as it seems accurate and sounds, for the more part, correct, I enjoy the story and move on. 
I would classify ^ as Historical Romantic Erotica. 
It's a hot read for sure, but it's way more than a wham bam, so to speak.
I read a free ARC copy through NetGalley.
Personally, I enjoyed the overall story, and the family mystery.
Another great recent read was Grace Under Fire by Jackie Barbosa. 
I read ^ through Overdrive for free.
It was short, but again, accurate enough for me.
Another Historical Romantic Erotica title, which are hard for me to find.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmandaLutterman

crebel said:


> Welcome to the Historical Romance thread! What depends on the book? Whether you are a Historical Romance fan? I'm definitely a Historical Romance fan, but not a fan of all Historical Romances.
> 
> I looked up your recommendation. The title is not in Kindle Unlimited, but all the reviews are unverified/ARC reviews. How did you discover the title? I read steamy/erotic historical romance (which all the reviews say this is, with the majority using 'erotica' as a descriptor), but I still expect the "historical" to be accurate and the "Romance" to be HEA/HFN. I couldn't tell from the reviews whether this book fulfills those expectations. What would you say?


Ohh, and yes to the happily ever afters, on both titles I suggested!

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the additional information, Amanda.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Well, I really liked it, so I obviously can't recall any issues with the book. But I can say, that some of Baloghs older titles are to me masterpieces. They were at times darker, deeper and just had incredible story lines. I thought actually that this one came close to those older titles again. There are some great standalones by Balogh, older titles. The Secret Pearl, Heartless, The Temporary Wife, Dark Angel, Indiscreet, the whole of the Bedwyn Saga, etc. I like the newer series a tad less than the older stuff, but to me they are still top notch. Especially compared to some of the HR dreck being published today.
> 
> I didn't notice any repetitive stuff in Someone to Wed, but I was kind of caught up in the characters and how they unfolded, especially the heroine. Most series tend to have some cast of characters, but I am not recalling a huge number in that book. I am trying to think, but once I am done with a book, my brain is already on the next one.  I do think that series books are getting more and more connected and I now have to read them one after the other, or I forget who the other characters were. Its why I still love some of the more standalone series from years past or just straight up stand alones. Its possible that Balogh is going to the more connected type series, but its hard for me to compare as its been a while I read the older stuff. And again, my brain doesn't retain all those details. I pretty much go by gut, right after I finish a book with rating and reviewing. If I don't, I got nothing left to write other than, I think I really liked that one, or did I?
> 
> Balogh might not be for you. There are some big authors who get great reviews and I keep trying, but for some reason their writing doesn't click for me. I think its the voice? Or whatever it is.


Atunah, thanks so much for the recommendation of "Someone to Wed!" I bumped it up on my TBR list after reading your review here and OMG. It was the first five-star read I've had in about three months. Balogh may not be everyone's cup of tea but I absolutely love her. Even the few that didn't really do it for me were worth at least four stars. This latest was brilliant, I thought. I heard somewhere that the next in this series may be about the mother (Violet). She certainly deserves a romance after finding out her whole marriage was a sham.


----------



## anikad

Meemo said:


> It's the 3rd in a series, so the "random" characters probably aren't as random as they might seem to someone who hasn't read the first two books. Her series tend to revolve around a group of friends or family members (or both) and some characters from one series sometimes show up in other series. It's a bit like a whole universe at times - and if you've read the other books, remembering those characters' stories can actually add to the romance aspect as you remember their stories and see what's happening to them as the current story happens.


I think I've just got to the stage with books that my time and money is not infinite, so if something doesn't interest me (as the other two books in the series did not) I'm not going to get involved. Things like the illegitimate son of the previous Earl or whatever turning up feverish was really rather random, it distracted from the main storyline and added nothing for me. ymmv.


> As far as being repetitive, the books I've read can be at times, because certain scenes are told from the point of view of both the main characters.


No it was the birth mark thing that felt like flogging a dead horse in the end. If the author needs to keep retreading the same issues in every chapter they have no real conflict and need to wrap things up.


----------



## Atunah

anikad said:


> I think I've just got to the stage with books that my time and money is not infinite, so if something doesn't interest me (as the other two books in the series did not) I'm not going to get involved. Things like the illegitimate son of the previous Earl or whatever turning up feverish was really rather random, it distracted from the main storyline and added nothing for me. ymmv.No it was the birth mark thing that felt like flogging a dead horse in the end. If the author needs to keep retreading the same issues in every chapter they have no real conflict and need to wrap things up.


I bow to you being able to read series not in order. I am pretty OCD with it all, so I'll have to read a book in a series, even if I might not like the theme. Or I might not start a series because of that. I have done that before. I just can't skip a book. I am working on it, I swear. 

I didn't like the 2nd book as much in that particular series, still liked it, but I wasn't sure about the heroine as I really didn't like her in the first. 
But I do think there are characters that weave through the 3 books that are out so far. Series are getting less standalone I think. I am not sure I'd have enjoyed the 3rd quite as much without having read the first 2. It gave the hero a back story so to speak.

I don't think I quite dissect books that much. Probably because I can never put a name to things or what its called. 
So I can't say if Balogh titles are similar in whatever it is you didn't like about that book or not.

But yeah, I do need to work on the OCD series order thing. I have a few series where I am stuck, or I can't start them. My OCD goes as far as I can't start a series if the first is a short and part of the series. Or of there is a short in the middle that is an important part of it. That is how bad it is with me. 

But the older I get, the less time I have left to read.


----------



## crebel

For those who have been waiting for their libraries to get the first book of Eloisa James' new Georgian series in instead of buying, it is on a great $2.99 sale today!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> For those who have been waiting for their libraries to get the first book of Eloisa James' new Georgian series in instead of buying, it is on a great $2.99 sale today!


Thank you thank you thank you. I have given up it coming to libraries. It looks like they only authorized the audiobooks. So I been waiting for the price to come down. Snatched it up for 2.99


----------



## readingril

> Brooklyn Public Library user,
> 
> We recently purchased a title you recommended:
> 
> Between the Devil and the Duke: A Season for Scandal Series, Book 3
> by Kelly Bowen
> eBook


Really, Brooklyn?!? Really? It took you so long I broke down and bought the book!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I know there is a current thread going on how to organize collections, but I need some advice from all of you on what type of collections you have. The nonfiction stuff is no problem to categorize.....but I have a huge amount of romances that I have no idea how to organize. If I just create collections for 'contemporary,' 'fantasy,' and 'historical' each of those collections would be so huge they would not be manageable. Likewise, if I create collections for individual authors I would wind up with hundreds of collections. How do the rest of you handle this problem I finally have some spare time to get little organized but am staring at almost 3,000 titles and have absolutely no idea where to start. Help, help!


----------



## Atunah

Well I have about 3000plus books and most of them are romances, of course.  

I have 45 collections. I addition to the HR, CR, etc, I have collections for next in series, first in series. I also have 3 levels of next up type collections. So I keep moving them through the layers. 

You could do collections by era, regency, georgian, victorian. Or by setting.  American historicals, westerns, time travel, scottish, english, etc. 

Just depends on what you want sorted. I also have a recommended collections where I throw in anything that has been recommended on the sites and here. Some I own already. Some I add samples to own later.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I do have collections for authors. It's how I think of books. So far I've only done collections for authors I like enough there's a good chance of rereading, and I leave all but a couple of them in the cloud.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Thanks Atunah and Ellenoc! I guess what I really need to think about is what do I most want to keep together for easier searching? Like Ellenoc, my mind seems to usually think in terms of authors....but maybe I'll set up some category collections just for authors that I don't know well or only have 1-2 of their books. Meanwhile there absolutely needs to be some way of separating out what is on the TBR list or I'd never remember or find the books that I haven't read yet. Wish I'd been more organized from the beginning but until retirement began there was just never enough time. I really do appreciate all your suggestions.


----------



## Atunah

I guess I think first about subgenre and tone before author. The authors I already know, I don't have to worry so much about sorting, I already know when I read them next. My collections wouldn't be manageable if I made them by author.  
Its bad enough with my 45. I used to have 60 or so, until I trimmed them down a bit.


----------



## worktolive

When collections first came out, I tried to use them but found them utterly incomprehensible and unintuitive. Somehow I ended up with a bunch of different but mainly duplicate collections that weren't synced across devices, I couldn't seem to delete or merge any of them because they were permanently in the cloud, etc. I gave up and never tried again. 

For the books actually on my Paperwhite rather than in the cloud archive (400 or so books vs. the thousands that I have in the cloud), I have three collections - read and loved, TBR, and lower priority TBR, and that's it. For the books in the cloud, I track them by a rather large Excel spreadsheet that I keep in our Dropbox so that I don't have to worry about losing it if my computer crashes. The books are sorted alphabetically by author. Every book has a tag (like PNR/witches, PNR/shifters, Contemporary/sports, Contemporary/single mom, etc.) I've kept the tags to around 50 so I can filter fairly easily. Each book I haven't read also has a one sentence synopsis. The spreadsheet also has a list and short notes on every book/novella I've read in the past 8 yrs. It's very helpful when I pick up a sequel after a year or two and can't remember anything about the previous book.   

I'm so low-tech, I don't even use Calibre - I do have it but never bothered to set it up. I've heard that I can import my Excel spreadsheet into it, but that's just another project that I'll probably never get to.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh! Oh! Oh! (doing a little happy dance in front of my computer) Do y'all remember back pages and pages ago in this thread (like about four years ago!) when we were all reading and loving the beginning of a new series by Miranda Davis about the Horsemen of the Apocalypse? Remember how blooming funny and sweet the first one was--"The Duke's Tattoo" And then there was "The Baron's Betrothal" in 2013 that was also five stars Well, at long last (on Dec 23 when none of us were looking) the third one has hit the shelves. I am so getting it right now. The only problem is that after so many years I may have to reread the first two.


----------



## Atunah

Yes, I loved the Duke's tattoo. Then I got the second one, Baron's betrothal and of course for some reason, it sank into the abyss that is my tbr. So now I am going to get the new one and then read Baron first and then this one. I guess its as good as any way to start a new year. 

I do wish the author had better covers. They just don't do them justice and more people would give them a chance. No offence to the author, but those look way too home made and if it hadn't been for this thread, I wouldn't have picked them up. Now who was it again that recommended the Duke's tattoo again? I am drawing a total blank here.

Going to try search on the board, stay tuned..............

Well that was a bust. I guess we just posted the cover link, but not actually written the words out of title and author cause nothing but my post comes up. Unless I am too stupid to use search. Which is entirely possible.

eta 2.0. So I went to google search and I think I found it. It might have been Grace Elliot as she mentions it on page 117, but it looks like Cagnes had read it already then, so she might have mentioned it earlier in the thread
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.2900.html

But here is where we started to pick it up.

Searching Kboards by using: site:www.kboards.com works much better. Just type that in the google search bar, one space after the .com and put your search term there.

works much better.


----------



## crebel

Another mention of this particular release back on my page 150:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.msg2884231.html#msg2884231

Wisteria let us know about this book clear back in January 2015 and that it was scheduled for release in 2015 - almost 2 years late! AACK!

Notice if you follow the few posts after Wisteria's post linked above, Atunah mentions she needs to go ahead and read book 2 from her TBR pile to get ready for the release expected 2 years ago ... Seems like she was smarter than the rest of us to lose it again in the pile, now she won't have to refresh herself on the series!

Cagnes was actually the first to recommend the series in this thread in February 2013. Thanks again, Cagnes!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.msg2101189.html#msg2101189


----------



## Atunah

crebel the search guru.  

Leave it to you to find a upside of me dropping a book into the deep hole of words. I am not a huge fan of re-reading and so its always better for me to read in order one after the other, or not much time in between. Its what I been doing this year quite well. Trying to get caught up with series. 
Got some library books to read first though and I am reading a Lakota flavored time travel right now. Madeline Baker, all in KU and a wee bit older. Only one I can think of that does time travel involving native americans. As suppose to the laddies from the Highlands.  

But really, what I am getting really out of our few posts just now is that time flies. OMG does it fly.   
Every year I am getting closer to the grim reader is also getting closer to not finishing my darn books and series.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> crebel the search guru.
> 
> Leave it to you to find a upside of me dropping a book into the deep hole of words. I am not a huge fan of re-reading and so its always better for me to read in order one after the other, or not much time in between. Its what I been doing this year quite well. Trying to get caught up with series.
> Got some library books to read first though and I am reading a Lakota flavored time travel right now. Madeline Baker, all in KU and a wee bit older. Only one I can think of that does time travel involving native americans. As suppose to the laddies from the Highlands.
> 
> But really, what I am getting really out of our few posts just now is that time flies. OMG does it fly.
> Every year I am getting closer to the grim reader is also getting closer to not finishing my darn books and series.


OMG. I never thought of it that way. What if one of us croaks and leaves over 200 books that we've never even read! Will they just languish in cyberspace Can we bequeath them to others who are on this thread and might like to read them? Maybe I can leave written instructions for my husband to loan out all my TBR books to Atunah or Cagnes or Crebel en masse. He's not much of a computer guru and barely knows how to download books to his own kindle but I can cross my fingers. Atunah I can't believe you put this macabre thought in my mind and now I can't get it out! The bottom line here is no one goes with the Grim Reaper until she has read every single book on her TBR list. That's the new KB law.


----------



## Atunah

I was just kidding      mostly.....


Yes. Laws of this thread. Or KB. Not allowed to rendezvous with the reaper until every single tbr book has been liberated by being read.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I was just kidding     mostly.....
> 
> Yes. Laws of this thread. Or KB. Not allowed to rendezvous with the reaper until every single tbr book has been liberated by being read.


And if that is not incentive to add a couple hundred more books to our TBR lists I don't know what is! Also just reread your post and saw that it is actually the grim READER you are worried about. Yikes. That is a lot worse than the Grim Reaper.


----------



## crebel

How quickly we forget prior conversations! I keep telling you all our TBR piles _are our link to immortality_!



crebel said:


> Yes, I am "tsundokursed"  Of course I always say a large TBR pile is my link to immortality; I will live long enough to read them all!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the article, Wisteria (you linked it just fine!).





worktolive said:


> Thank you! I now have the perfect justification for my TBR mountain. I'm just trying to achieve immortality here.
> 
> Great article. I'm glad that someone has actually come up with a word for this. I think it rolls off the tongue very easily. English borrows words from other languages all the time, so if we all start using tsundoku, maybe we can get it into our lexicon.





Atunah said:


> I like this way of looking at it. The longer my tbr, the longer I live? Cause I have to finish them all right? I am not going anywhere until I do.


Do not sway from this philosophy!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wow. We are all so smart! If only we could remember enough to be aware of our own brilliance—thank god all our conversations are recorded here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We should do a t-shirt: I can't die yet, I have more books to read!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ann in Arlington said:


> We should do a t-shirt: I can't die yet, I have more books to read!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> How quickly we forget prior conversations! I keep telling you all our TBR piles _are our link to immortality_!
> 
> Do not sway from this philosophy!


I am on it. I am taking magic pills. I will live forever. Kind of have to since I keep adding to my tbr pile.



Ann in Arlington said:


> We should do a t-shirt: I can't die yet, I have more books to read!


  

So I read 
I thought it was quite good. The theme was odd and interesting at the same time. Kind of a fame like we have in modern times, but transposed to the georgian period. Hero being the famous one after he comes home from long adventures and book writing about those. It seemed to fit the time period as far as folks acting. There is a baby skunk in the story and its adorable. . I wanted a tad more time period. But then I am greedy as I get so little georgian time. There were two peacocks. One of the human variety and the hero's brother. 
Some of the setup with the brother and a friend of theirs is obviously coming in future books and I am looking forward to it.

I did like the hero being zoned in on the heroine pretty fast and not being an ass. He just had to convince her.

Then I read some time travels and mysteries.

I had a pretty good year of reading with lots of HR, but also other genres sprinkled in. I am going to continue with what I started in 2017, which is reading series closer together. So I don't forget what happened in previous books. That goes only of course for stuff already out.


----------



## Trophywife007

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh! (doing a little happy dance in front of my computer) Do y'all remember back pages and pages ago in this thread (like about four years ago!) when we were all reading and loving the beginning of a new series by Miranda Davis about the Horsemen of the Apocalypse? Remember how blooming funny and sweet the first one was--"The Duke's Tattoo" And then there was "The Baron's Betrothal" in 2013 that was also five stars Well, at long last (on Dec 23 when none of us were looking) the third one has hit the shelves. I am so getting it right now. The only problem is that after so many years I may have to reread the first two.


Thank you for this. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Atunah

So my first HR and really first book for 2018 is 


I started yesterday and got a wee bit sidetracked and so try to finish today. So far I am liking it, witty and I always love a bespectacled heroine that loves books. The hero so far is quite yummy too.


----------



## worktolive

For those of you that haven't seen it, today's Kindle Deal is for 51 romances and it includes a few historicals. Tessa Dare's newest, The Duchess Deal is in it, also Book 10 of Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series, Duke of Sin, and Day of the Duchess by Sarah MacLean as well as a few others.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Cagnes was actually the first to recommend the series in this thread in February 2013. Thanks again, Cagnes!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.msg2101189.html#msg2101189


You're very welcome! Wow, that was a long wait for the 3rd book. Didn't realize it was finally out, thanks for letting us know Wisteria Clematis! Off to amazon to get my copy!


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> For those of you that haven't seen it, today's Kindle Deal is for 51 romances and it includes a few historicals. Tessa Dare's newest, The Duchess Deal is in it, also Book 10 of Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series, Duke of Sin, and Day of the Duchess by Sarah MacLean as well as a few others.


Ohh, some good ones. I already read the Hoyt one, recommend if you don't mind of darker tortured hero. One of my catnips.  I got the Dare just checked out. Don't think I have the McLean yet though, I'll have to check on that.



cagnes said:


> You're very welcome! Wow, that was a long wait for the 3rd book. Didn't realize it was finally out, thanks for letting us know Wisteria Clematis! Off to amazon to get my copy!


Yes, thank you for that one. Is it just me or is it harder now to find those type of gems in the midst of all the crap out there?


----------



## Atunah

Oh, by the way I finished the Loretta Chase from 3 posts up and I really liked it overall. Both hero and heroine were great I thought. This seems to have some split reviews it seems. I am really looking forward to the other stories about other characters. One of which will be a marriage in trouble type stories. Not usually a fan of the h and H already married, but I'll see.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> For those of you that haven't seen it, today's Kindle Deal is for 51 romances and it includes a few historicals. Tessa Dare's newest, The Duchess Deal is in it, also Book 10 of Elizabeth Hoyt's Maiden Lane series, Duke of Sin, and Day of the Duchess by Sarah MacLean as well as a few others.


I had the Dare on a wish list waiting for a sale, so thank you!


----------



## bloshb

I have a question for you HR gurus - has anyone run across any historical sports romance? I know it's a thing in contemporary, but I have no interest in football/basketball/televised sports, so I haven't read any of them. The historical I'm writing now is with an athlete-hero and I haven't seen many other historicals with organized sports. Courtney Milan's 'The Governess Affair' has a boxer (and it seems like every rake in the Regencies goes to "Gentleman Jack's") but he's not actively fighting at the time of the story.

When I've gone searching I've found exactly four books that seem to be specifically historical sports romance:
Three in this horse racing series:
  
One 1930s boxer, which may have future books to follow?


Do you have any other leads for me?


----------



## worktolive

bloshb said:


> I have a question for you HR gurus - has anyone run across any historical sports romance? I know it's a thing in contemporary, but I have no interest in football/basketball/televised sports, so I haven't read any of them. The historical I'm writing now is with an athlete-hero and I haven't seen many other historicals with organized sports. Courtney Milan's 'The Governess Affair' has a boxer (and it seems like every rake in the Regencies goes to "Gentleman Jack's") but he's not actively fighting at the time of the story.
> 
> Do you have any other leads for me?


SBTB just had a rec league post asking for athlete heroines and it just so happens that two historicals were mentioned. I've read one of them, The Secret Heart by Erin Satie, set in early Victorian times which has a hero who is an Earl but also a bareknuckle boxer who actually fights for real, not just as a hobby. The heroine is a serious ballerina although she only dances in private. The book's reviews were mixed, but I loved it and it was very different from the usual historical.

The other book that was mentioned is Summer is for Lovers by Jennifer McQuiston. I haven't read this one, but apparently the heroine is a female swimmer? IDK but I think I'm going to have to check that one out. I'm always on the lookout for historicals that are different from the usual run of the mill Regency.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I am going to be much help with sports type HR. Its not a theme I remember when I read. Would it be like a Corinthian? Gentlemen that did racing, fencing and such things?

I did read the McQuiston and I liked it. A swimming heroine wasn't something I have come across. But not sure if I would call that sports. I guess it is, but not in the organized type that is usually understood in contempo sport romances.

I guess there could be a HR with say tennis tournaments, they did have those far back enough to be HR. But I don't know any. Drawing a total blank on all that. But I am curious about the ones already posted. Might take a peek.

I finished a couple of books I enjoyed

This was also witty and a bit over the top. But very enjoyable to read. Just very readable and entertaining all the way through. Its the 2nd in a series, I didn't like the first this much.


I really enjoyed this one. He is a duke, she is a seamstreass. Not of the historical accurate variety, probably. I can never tell. Its romantic, fluffy yes, but I found it witty. The banter is really funny. Hero is very damaged, both inside and out. One side of his body, face all the way down is totally burned and twisted from a rocket blast at Waterloo. I loved the heroine also and it was so rewarding to see the hero feeling like he deserved to be loved. Over the top? yes. Fluffy? Yes. Witty? yes. Romantic? Oh yes. 

Both I gave 4 stars. They went fast, have stuff happening and were just the right thing I needed. Not a boring moment in sight.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I really enjoyed this one. He is a duke, she is a seamstreass. Not of the historical accurate variety, probably. I can never tell. Its romantic, fluffy yes, but I found it witty. The banter is really funny. Hero is very damaged, both inside and out. One side of his body, face all the way down is totally burned and twisted from a rocket blast at Waterloo. I loved the heroine also and it was so rewarding to see the hero feeling like he deserved to be loved. Over the top? yes. Fluffy? Yes. Witty? yes. Romantic? Oh yes.


I also just finished The Duchess Deal. I snapped it up when it was on sale last week and couldn't resist it. Tessa Dare is pretty much an auto buy for me. 

Currently on sale for $0.99 is Trusting Miss Trentham by Emily Larkin. It's the third book in her Baleful Godmothers series which are historicals with a paranormal twist (basically the heroines get granted a wish by a fairy godmother when they come of age). In the first one, the heroine wishes for the ability to change shapes, then uses it to change herself into a man so she can live independently. In this one, the heroine has wished for the ability to tell truth from lies.

The first book in the series, Unmasking Miss Appleby, is free (not sure if that's permanent or not). I read it and loved it. The sample on Trusting Miss Trentham drew me right in so I've one-clicked.


----------



## Atunah

I been on a roll it seems. Just finished these and enjoyed them quite a bit.


Another good one. Liked the characters and all the stuff with it.


This I really loved. Downtrotten heroine, one of my catnips. Nice mystery, adventure and such things in this one. I have read several by this author and liked all of them. Very dependable pageturning reads. I am already starting the second in this series which will be a 50 year old hero. 


This is the 3rd in a series and although it was fine reading, I rated it as 3. I didn't like it as much as the 2nd or even the 1st. 2nd I think was my favorite. This had a wee bit too much and too long sex scenes in it. Not crude and I guess because of the subject matter, I did expect there to be a lot, but it just went on a bit long. Maybe I am getting tired of 20% long scenes. Its kind of interesting, but stays a wee shallow on some of the other stuff the hero is into. I wanted to see more of that part. His secret dealings with his friends.

So overall a great set of books. I just don't have much to say about them other than I liked them. Sometimes I just don't have anything. You ever have that? You like something, but you can't really put anything down about it. Just "I really liked this". This is how I feel lately. I don't write reviews anymore, I just never know what to say. I just rather start the next book. And I am too lazy to go back and look up names and all that just to write something on amazon or goodreads. My star ratings just have to stand on their own. 
I have had a lot of 4* lately and some 3 stars. So I am not complaining. After a slow start reading at the beginning of the month due to pollens, I am on a roll now and I hope it continues. I am also on a HR run right now. CR and PNR just don't do it for me anymore mostly.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I really enjoyed this one. He is a duke, she is a seamstreass. Not of the historical accurate variety, probably. I can never tell. Its romantic, fluffy yes, but I found it witty. The banter is really funny. Hero is very damaged, both inside and out. One side of his body, face all the way down is totally burned and twisted from a rocket blast at Waterloo. I loved the heroine also and it was so rewarding to see the hero feeling like he deserved to be loved. Over the top? yes. Fluffy? Yes. Witty? yes. Romantic? Oh yes.
> 
> Both I gave 4 stars. They went fast, have stuff happening and were just the right thing I needed. Not a boring moment in sight.


I read this last night and have to agree with you all the way, thoroughly enjoyable. I highlighted some of the funny banter and quirky descriptions that made me laugh out loud. One of my favorites was early in the book and Emma was struggling to keep up with everything she was being introduced to with this man, Ash, and how exhausting he was -- thinking to herself "Less of a man, more of a gymnasium." For some reason that cracked me up. Then there is the cat ... and coming up with pet names for her new husband ... and the servants trying to help them fall in love ... making a ball gown from the draperies ... swearing in Shakespeare vernacular ...

Surely this will be a continuing series and we'll get stories for the 3 friends from Bloom Square (loved that one of them earns a living setting clocks to Greenwich time) and maybe Trevor "The Menace"?

This was a fun but emotionally satisfying read!


----------



## crebel

First in a new Kelly Bowen series (The Devils of Dover) is up for pre-order and due out February 20!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> First in a new Kelly Bowen series (The Devils of Dover) is up for pre-order and due out February 20!


Amazon says I pre-ordered it on 12/09/17. Not sure how I found out about it then.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Amazon says I pre-ordered it on 12/09/17. Not sure how I found out about it then.


Interesting that you already have it pre-ordered! I went back through the posts from most of 2017 and didn't find us talking about it at all. That surprised me since we did talk about Kelly Bowen being an auto-buy now for many of us when the big author list was made after going through the whole thread but Bowen wasn't on it. Maybe someone mentioned it farther back and I missed it. I think today is the first time I saw the new title.

Yay for us to have a new Kelly Bowen in 2 weeks, right?!


----------



## Atunah

I am on a waitlist at a library. Can't recall which one right now or how long I been on it.  
Usually when know about new releases and the library does not have a pre-order yet, I request it and tell it to put me on wait list right away. That way when they do purchase it, even if its still pre-order, I can get in line. 
Unfortunately many have the same idea so I am always too slow and still end up on the end of the line.  

I've been on a historical mystery kick, so I haven't posted much in this thread. Once I get through my current HM library loans, its back to HR.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Interesting that you already have it pre-ordered! I went back through the posts from most of 2017 and didn't find us talking about it at all. That surprised me since we did talk about Kelly Bowen being an auto-buy now for many of us when the big author list was made after going through the whole thread but Bowen wasn't on it. Maybe someone mentioned it farther back and I missed it. I think today is the first time I saw the new title.
> 
> Yay for us to have a new Kelly Bowen in 2 weeks, right?!


Definitely ready for it. I haven't been reading much lately as I just haven't found the right book. I may have found out a new one was on the way when I was updating my list of read books and had to look up the series name for some of them. I may have spotted info about it then. Have to admit, too, that I never thought about mentioning it here. I'll try to do better in the future.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Kelly Bowen's new book is 5+ stars for me. A brilliant start to a new series. I've enjoyed all of her stories but this one may be my all time favorite.



Looking forward to hearing what the rest of you think.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Kelly Bowen's new book is 5+ stars for me. A brilliant start to a new series. I've enjoyed all of her stories but this one may be my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what the rest of you think.


I am slowly moving up on the list. I was 11th in line, now I am 6th. They have 2 copies. Estimate according to Libby is 6 weeks, but I don't think it will take that long. I find it usually overestimated. 
Everywhere I hear folks talking about this book they loved it. Pretty much everyone I trust gives it high marks, A or 5 stars. I am really looking forward to it. 
Kelly Bowen is definitely one of those new HR authors that moved straight up to Level 1 for me. Level 1 being the big names like Balogh, Kleypas, etc. Level 2 is about everything else that I also love, but not quite with the gravitas or back catalog, if you know what I mean.

I am reading my way through Elisa Braden right now. on the 5th right now. Pretty much loved each one of those books. Each with different type of characters, individual stories. Very very enjoyable. She is another of my favorite new discoveries in HR. Those being so rare now.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I am slowly moving up on the list. I was 11th in line, now I am 6th. They have 2 copies. Estimate according to Libby is 6 weeks, but I don't think it will take that long. I find it usually overestimated.
> Everywhere I hear folks talking about this book they loved it. Pretty much everyone I trust gives it high marks, A or 5 stars. I am really looking forward to it.
> Kelly Bowen is definitely one of those new HR authors that moved straight up to Level 1 for me. Level 1 being the big names like Balogh, Kleypas, etc. Level 2 is about everything else that I also love, but not quite with the gravitas or back catalog, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I am reading my way through Elisa Braden right now. on the 5th right now. Pretty much loved each one of those books. Each with different type of characters, individual stories. Very very enjoyable. She is another of my favorite new discoveries in HR. Those being so rare now.


I've read two of Elisa Braden's books and really enjoyed them. They were each 4 stars for me (I almost never give 5) so I definitely plan to try another soon. Darn TBR pile is getting ridiculous.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Kelly Bowen's new book is 5+ stars for me. A brilliant start to a new series. I've enjoyed all of her stories but this one may be my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what the rest of you think.


I finished it last night and I have no clue how I want to rate it. I liked every character I would be expected to like, I disliked the one really bad guy character, I liked the HEA and look forward to continuing the series.

The gist of the story really throws every single Regency "rule" out the window for pretty much every single character, doesn't it? I get that Clara is trying to turn expectations and norms on their heads and wants everyone to think of people, women in particular, as individuals. If there weren't women pushing against those expectations ever, we females of today would still be under male subjugation, after all! But every character except the one bad guy quickly accepts women as career-minded, forward thinking, sexually liberal, and willing to ignore class distinctions with no more than light concern?

I just don't know. I wanted all those things to turn out the way they did, but it seemed too "easy" for the time frame. I think I must be the only one who feels this way and I'm glad everyone else I've heard from loves it without reservation.


----------



## Atunah

I understand what you mean. Haven't read that one yet, but there are others I love, but I know they are not very historically accurate. I separate those into what I call wallpaper historicals, which aren't usually very good but often passable. Not often get any idea of the actual time frame and all that. 
Then there are the what I call social issue historicals. More of the modern written ones are like that. Wanting to be more inclusive, having forward thinking people in it. Often a lot of them. Those can be really great, but I usually know what I am getting into. Its like we go from one extreme from older HR with all the non PC stuff in it, but often much more "believable" situations, and the modern "issues" driven HR to go totally the other way. In those it really comes down to the writing for me. Good thing is I like both, the old school, somewhat older school and some of the newer stuff. 

I am not so big on the wallpaper type where I don't even get a feeling of the time and its more like modern heroines put into the past. Like a time travel. 

The social issue driven ones I can like if they are well done, but I don't like too many of those in a row. I get it, more inclusion is good, more interesting heroes and heroines are nice. Unique situations, non lordlings, etc. But at times I just want to read a nice HR without trying so hard not to offend anyone or anything. If you know what I mean. 

I am still at same position for that book at library, so I'll know soon hopefully.


----------



## readingril

Brooklyn: 

Your holds position: #15 of 23 holds

Library copies: 2

Maryland:

No Kelly Bowen books. The horror!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I understand what you mean. Haven't read that one yet, but there are others I love, but I know they are not very historically accurate. I separate those into what I call wallpaper historicals, which aren't usually very good but often passable. Not often get any idea of the actual time frame and all that.
> Then there are the what I call social issue historicals. More of the modern written ones are like that. Wanting to be more inclusive, having forward thinking people in it. Often a lot of them. Those can be really great, but I usually know what I am getting into. Its like we go from one extreme from older HR with all the non PC stuff in it, but often much more "believable" situations, and the modern "issues" driven HR to go totally the other way. In those it really comes down to the writing for me. Good thing is I like both, the old school, somewhat older school and some of the newer stuff.
> 
> I am not so big on the wallpaper type where I don't even get a feeling of the time and its more like modern heroines put into the past. Like a time travel.
> 
> The social issue driven ones I can like if they are well done, but I don't like too many of those in a row. I get it, more inclusion is good, more interesting heroes and heroines are nice. Unique situations, non lordlings, etc. But at times I just want to read a nice HR without trying so hard not to offend anyone or anything. If you know what I mean.
> 
> I am still at same position for that book at library, so I'll know soon hopefully.


Definitely not what you call a wallpaper historical. Since I posted I went to read reviews at Amazon. One reviewer titles her review "A Feminist Historical", so I think that's your "modern issues driven HR". It was well written, but for me a little over the top in the sheer number of characters having or willing to quickly accept a more contemporary mindset.

Book #2 is due out in September.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Definitely not what you call a wallpaper historical. Since I posted I went to read reviews at Amazon. One reviewer titles her review "A Feminist Historical", so I think that's your "modern issues driven HR". It was well written, but for me a little over the top in the sheer number of characters having or willing to quickly accept a more contemporary mindset.
> 
> Book #2 is due out in September.


Yeah, that is what I mean by modern issue driven. I can't think of a better term. Lots of women issues, lower classes, lots of progressive thinking characters, etc. It can just get a bit much for me at times. When its every book by an author. But this author hasn't done that in the past I don't think. I am curious now.



readingril said:


> Brooklyn:
> 
> Your holds position: #15 of 23 holds
> 
> Library copies: 2
> 
> Maryland:
> 
> No Kelly Bowen books. The horror!


I am #6 at Brooklyn, I am ahead of youuuuuuu 

I do return the library loans when I am done usually, so I don't keep them for the full 3 weeks.


----------



## readingril

I don't often check to see where I am on the list of holds, but I got very interested in checking after reading reviews of the book. She's turned into one of my favorite historical authors!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I finished it last night and I have no clue how I want to rate it. I liked every character I would be expected to like, I disliked the one really bad guy character, I liked the HEA and look forward to continuing the series.
> 
> The gist of the story really throws every single Regency "rule" out the window for pretty much every single character, doesn't it? I get that Clara is trying to turn expectations and norms on their heads and wants everyone to think of people, women in particular, as individuals. If there weren't women pushing against those expectations ever, we females of today would still be under male subjugation, after all! But every character except the one bad guy quickly accepts women as career-minded, forward thinking, sexually liberal, and willing to ignore class distinctions with no more than light concern?
> 
> I just don't know. I wanted all those things to turn out the way they did, but it seemed too "easy" for the time frame. I think I must be the only one who feels this way and I'm glad everyone else I've heard from loves it without reservation.


I was willing to suspend belief on this one for a couple of reasons. First, we were told right in the beginning that the heroine's entire family were total nonconformists. Every one of the bunch is an eccentric. Her brother is titled but his dream is to pursue a medical career. That would have been totally unheard of. Her sister is an artist--again, women just weren't commissioned to paint portraits in that era. On the surface at least Clara is actually the most conventional person in her family....a teacher. It is only when you learn WHAT she is teaching that you realize how radical she actually is.....and those classes were kept highly secret, hardly any one in society knew what went on in those summer classes. The hero himself had a completely unconventional upbringing--literally living on the streets for two years as a young boy and forced to steal food for his family so they could survive. He therefore does not have the same outlook as a traditional Duke, but even he struggles at first to reconcile just how unconventional Clara is. He is scandalized when he first learns about the student 'internships.' So I thought the author did a decent job in making this believable. I appreciated that it was a totally unusual story line (actually loved that it was not the same old stuff) and suspended belief, rooting for the hero and heroine to have their HEA. I guess if I wanted real life I'd read biographies.  Every reader will probably have to find their own comfort level with this book.


----------



## Atunah

The latest Kleypas is out today. The 4th in the Ravenels


This one is about the woman doctor, looking forward to it. Sometimes by xmas. I am like 74 out of 132 on the wait list with 2 copies.     
It'll be a while. The audio is available at another library, but Brooklyn is the only of mine that has the ebook.

I thought I got on that list fast, but not so. Maybe they'll buy some more copies.


----------



## readingril

Well read it fast when you get it 'cause because I'm 
#76 of 132 holds


If it goes on sale first though I'll buy it. Heck, I might even break down and buy it sooner.

We should be moving up, though, because the Kindle version is still unavailable. I figure some of the holds might drop quickly seeing there isn't a Kindle version. Yet. I have a contemporary (Jenny Holidays' One and Only)
that came available for me that way yesterday - I'm hoping the Kindle version will show up before my hold dies. 

I have a weird problem. Our younger golden decided she needed to go out at 0230 this morning. Hubby got up with her, and I grabbed my phone for a minute. Somewhere I saw a book I thought I might want to read, searched the title on Overdrive, but it wasn't there. Boo. This morning I remember nothing about this book, not the title, not the author.  All I remember extremely vaguely is I recognized the author's name as a newer historical romance author, and it has one of those cutesy twist of a phrase titles. Sorta wished I was supposed to go to work today because I wouldn't be wasting my time trying to figure out what the book is! After I attempted to look for it a bit, and didn't find it, I ended up falling down a rabbit hole looking for the release date of Courtney Milan's After The Wedding. Didn't find that either.

OK, removing myself from this dang computer to hopefully accomplish something around the house. *gives Kindle the evil eye* <- it keeps staring at me!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> The latest Kleypas is out today. The 4th in the Ravenels
> 
> 
> This one is about the woman doctor, looking forward to it. Sometimes by xmas. I am like 74 out of 132 on the wait list with 2 copies.
> It'll be a while. The audio is available at another library, but Brooklyn is the only of mine that has the ebook.
> 
> I thought I got on that list fast, but not so. Maybe they'll buy some more copies.


Excellent! I'm good with $6.99 for Kleypas. I know Ravenels Book #3 is Devil in Spring, but can't figure out what #1 and #2 are because I don't see a series listing. Marrying Winterborne? What else?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Excellent! I'm good with $6.99 for Kleypas. I know Ravenels Book #3 is Devil in Spring, but can't figure out what #1 and #2 are because I don't see a series listing. Marrying Winterborne? What else?


1. Cold Hearted Rake
2 Marrying Winterborne
3. Devil in Spring
4. Hello Stranger

Devil in Spring by the way, for those that haven't read previously series by Kleypas, is the son of the couple from Devil in Winter, Sebastian. One of my favorite books. I had no idea how could redeem that hero in his own book, based on his action from the previous. But buy did she ever. It was nice to see them again in "Devil".


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> 1. Cold Hearted Rake
> 2 Marrying Winterborne
> 3. Devil in Spring
> 4. Hello Stranger
> 
> Devil in Spring by the way, for those that haven't read previously series by Kleypas, is the son of the couple from Devil in Winter, Sebastian. One of my favorite books. I had no idea how could redeem that hero in his own book, based on his action from the previous. But buy did she ever. It was nice to see them again in "Devil".


Thanks, Atunah!


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Kelly Bowen's new book is 5+ stars for me. A brilliant start to a new series. I've enjoyed all of her stories but this one may be my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what the rest of you think.


Finished this one last night. I enjoyed it very much. I haven't been reading many books very fast lately, but this one did get me back into more of a groove. While the characters hooked me, the time period it was set in just didn't become as much of the story line as in some.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

readingril said:


> After I attempted to look for it a bit, and didn't find it, I ended up falling down a rabbit hole looking for the release date of Courtney Milan's After The Wedding. Didn't find that either.
> 
> OK, removing myself from this dang computer to hopefully accomplish something around the house. *gives Kindle the evil eye* <- it keeps staring at me!


Courtney's book was originally supposed to be released in February, but according to something she wrote on her website/blog she is still writing it. Maybe it will be out sometime this year, if we are lucky!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> The latest Kleypas is out today. The 4th in the Ravenels
> 
> 
> This one is about the woman doctor, looking forward to it. Sometimes by xmas. I am like 74 out of 132 on the wait list with 2 copies.
> It'll be a while. The audio is available at another library, but Brooklyn is the only of mine that has the ebook.
> 
> I thought I got on that list fast, but not so. Maybe they'll buy some more copies.


I just started reading it. 

Luckily my library has 21 copies and I've been on the wait list since the end of last year. This library adds titles extremely early, so often time I get on the list early.... especially if I request the title ahead of time. The only drawback is that my hold list is tied up with pre-releases that are months & months away from publication, so I have to be selective as to what i put on hold.


----------



## Atunah

Well I am reading the new Kleypas also. I have these free ebook codes to use on harlequin.com via their reward thingie. Harper Collins owning Harlequin now I can get the Avon titles. Its a wee bit of a fiddle to get it on the kindle, but by golly I did and I have my fold font also. I don't have the cover showing on the kindle though. It is in the book though so oh well. At least I don't have to wait until the end of the year.  

I just started so I don't have an opinion yet.


----------



## worktolive

I just finished Lady Isabella's Ogre by Emily Larkin. I think I won it in a Goodreads giveaway? Anyway, I really enjoyed it. The heroine is a 29 YO daughter of a duke who is independently wealthy and the hero is an Army major with a scarred face, so it's a Beauty/Beast story. I've been reading Emily Larkin's historical PNR Baleful Godmother series and really love those, so I'm not surprised that I enjoyed this. Her characters are always mature and genuinely likable so easy to spend time with.


----------



## Atunah

I could have sworn I owned a "Larkin". So after a search on my kindle, I see one called "Unmasking Miss Applebee" I assume its applebee as I don't have wifi on right now and all that fits on the cover from search is Appleb.... 

Is that one of the paranormal historicals? 

I am about to get back to "Hello Stranger" the Kleypas. I had started it, but for some reason couldn't get into it. I figured out its because I had read the beginning of I love the Earl, which is the first in Caroline Linden's series. Note to self, don't read sample of books when preparing to read another. I just can't do it. I need to finish the started one first. Its the reason I never read samples to figure out what to read, ever. Either I read the whole book, or I don't. 

So now I am starting the Kleypas again. I am very interested in the heroine though, hero too. But the heroine has intruiged me in previous books. Doctor in those days. So I like that theme.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I could have sworn I owned a "Larkin". So after a search on my kindle, I see one called "Unmasking Miss Applebee" I assume its applebee as I don't have wifi on right now and all that fits on the cover from search is Appleb....
> 
> Is that one of the paranormal historicals?


Yes that's the start of her paranormal historical series. Unmasking Miss Appleby is perma-free, which is probably why you already have it.  it's a twist on the theme of "gently bred young woman dresses up as a boy and goes on adventures". On her 25th birthday, the heroine gets the ability to shift into any form she wants. She chooses to shift into the form of a young man so that she can escape her dreary family and get a job as a secretary to a nobleman. (This all happens at the beginning of the book so it isn't a spoiler.)

I loved it. Other than These Old Shades ((one of my favorite romances ever!) I always have trouble with the crossdressing historicals but in this one, she really is a young man in appearance so I didn't get hung up on trying to picture what she looked like. I've since read the third book and loved it also so I can definitely recommend the series.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> So now I am starting the Kleypas again. I am very interested in the heroine though, hero too. But the heroine has intruiged me in previous books. Doctor in those days. So I like that theme.


What time period is the Kleypas? You may remember (or not, maybe you haven't gotten to the most recent ones where it comes up), Paul Gibson's lover is an Italian-trained doctor who can only practice as a midwife in Britain because it's illegal for women to practice medicine.


----------



## crebel

ellenoc said:


> What time period is the Kleypas? You may remember (or not, maybe you haven't gotten to the most recent ones where it comes up), Paul Gibson's lover is an Italian-trained doctor who can only practice as a midwife in Britain because it's illegal for women to practice medicine.


1876, so definitely Victorian. I already deleted it from my Kindle, but I believe the end notes indicate Dr. Garrett is based on the actual first female allowed to practice medicine in England. She was trained at the Sorbonne and then returned. According to the book, laws were passed after she returned to prevent other women from being able to do the same.

I really enjoyed this story, gave it 4 stars. I also just love West Ravenel and presume the next book will be his story.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> What time period is the Kleypas? You may remember (or not, maybe you haven't gotten to the most recent ones where it comes up), Paul Gibson's lover is an Italian-trained doctor who can only practice as a midwife in Britain because it's illegal for women to practice medicine.


I am drawing a blank right now. I think he might have just met her in the last one I read. Or someone? I try to read those slowly, with large chunks of time in between so I don't run out. I usually get right back in when I start. Its about time for another one I think, 



crebel said:


> 1876, so definitely Victorian. I already deleted it from my Kindle, but I believe the end notes indicate Dr. Garrett is based on the actual first female allowed to practice medicine in England. She was trained at the Sorbonne and then returned. According to the book, laws were passed after she returned to prevent other women from being able to do the same.
> 
> I really enjoyed this story, gave it 4 stars. I also just love West Ravenel and presume the next book will be his story.


I would think West will get a story, she did spend time to turn him around after all after the first. Otherwise, what was the point.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

worktolive said:


> I just finished Lady Isabella's Ogre by Emily Larkin.


Thanks so much for this recommend. I really enjoyed it. Sadly she doesn't seem to have much else for me. I don't read woo woo stuff. Her non-paranormal novels sounded like reincarnations of the same theme as Ogre, and the one I tried was.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I wanna know. I have to know, what is woo woo stuff in books.   Is that sappy? Or paranormal?


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Ok, I wanna know. I have to know, what is woo woo stuff in books.  Is that sappy? Or paranormal?


True! which genre - hope it's paranormal


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Woo woo is paranormal - at least when I'm using the term.  Sappy is sappy.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Woo woo is paranormal - at least when I'm using the term.  Sappy is sappy.


 
I got the sample of the non woo woo by Larkin on my kindle, it sounds interesting. I really have to be in the mood for HPR. Woo woo historicals as its now know.  But I have read some really nice ones. Course I already own one of those by the author, so maybe I should just move it on up.

I am stuck with reading right now. I mean stuck as in I can't seem to go forward. Distracted, scatterbrained, I have no idea what it is. I have a hard time sitting down and reading for a longer session. That happens sometimes with me. I usually snap out of it eventually, but I hate it.


----------



## TriciaJ82

1.99 (Reg 7.99)

Its HR but it is also PNR (or woowoo if you prefer ) For me it is a blend of her Amanda Quick (HR) writings with some Jayne Castle (PNR). I have read it before and remember liking it so I purchased. First in the series.


----------



## worktolive

My Lady Thief, another book by Emily Larkin - this one non woo-woo  , is currently on sale for $0.99. I downloaded the sample and quite liked it.



The Truth About Cads and Dukes by Elisa Braden is also currently on sale for $0.99.


----------



## Atunah

I just love the term woowoo  

I'll have to check the Larkin. I can recommend the Braden, she was one of my new HR discoveries. Very enjoyable stories and characters. Turned into an auto buy for me. 

eta: I am a total idiot. I already read My lady thief, it was a gift book and I highly enjoyed it. I gave it 4 stars. Oh brain where are thou. I read it June 2016, not that long ago. Sigh. Since she used to go by Emily May as pen name, maybe she was still that when I read it and that is why I don't remember? Who knows. I think I killed my brain by drinking too much caffeine the last 2 days. I got a Mr Coffee Espresso Barista machine that makes cappuccinos and lattes and espresso and of course I had to test it very well. I love that thing. Now that I disovered low carb milk at my local store I can have cappucinos again. And that machine does it by itself, no using a wand I can't operate. Just a button and the cap is in the mug.  
Had to use up some of my credit card points.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Thought I would throw in a post so this thread doesn't become buried! Hope you are all quiet because you've been reading like crazy. I have been in a bit of a slump, not even really enjoying some of the new releases by favorite authors (Sabrina Jeffries new one, for example--I just didn't like the hero and heroine enough to want to finish the book). Then I ran into a newish totally unknown to me author--Lara Temple--that Caz on AAR gave an A rating to. I just finished this one and totally enjoyed it! Not a very complicated plot but wonderful dialog and a lovely romance....a great book for when you don't want a lot of angst, you just want to lose yourself in a good story. I liked it so much that I put two more of her titles on my TBR List.


----------



## readingril

I finished Third Son's a Charm by Shana Galen yesterday. I liked it. Hero is made heroine's bodyguard so she doesn't run away with his cousin. Moving onto a contemporary, One and Only by Jenny Holiday. Heroine is a "babysitter" for getting married friend's fiance's bad boy brother (got that). I'm sensing a theme here.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria, I just read 2 of Lara Temple's titles recently. Lord Hunter's Cinderella Heiress and Lord ravenscar's betrothal. They are #1 and #2 in a series. A 3rd is coming up. I liked them quite a bit. The first maybe a bit more than the 2nd, but they are very nice and readable. For lack of a better word. Looks like all her books are like that. Like you said, if you don't want a lot of angst, just great readable entertaining and not boring stuff. I never can find the right words. I'll be reading more by her. I haven't read that particular one yet. 

I  need to get on to reading some Shana Galen again. I read one or two and I own quite a few already. I think there were a lot of sales back in 2011 -2013 of books and hers were included. I have yet to get to most of them. 

Its funny how sometimes there are themes from books to book I don't even notice are similar until long after I read them. I go through my "read" shelf from time to time and then I notice it.


----------



## crebel

New author, debut HR I picked up the other day ($3.99) and enjoyed very much. Good mystery along with the romance. 3.5 stars and would round up to 4 rather than down to 3. Always nice to find a new author with promise.



Buns cover doesn't hurt either!


----------



## Atunah

Buns, we haz buns


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> New author, debut HR I picked up the other day ($3.99) and enjoyed very much. Good mystery along with the romance. 3.5 stars and would round up to 4 rather than down to 3. Always nice to find a new author with promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Buns cover doesn't hurt either!


Oooh! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Wisteria, I just read 2 of Lara Temple's titles recently. Lord Hunter's Cinderella Heiress and Lord ravenscar's betrothal. They are #1 and #2 in a series. A 3rd is coming up. I liked them quite a bit. The first maybe a bit more than the 2nd, but they are very nice and readable. For lack of a better word. Looks like all her books are like that. Like you said, if you don't want a lot of angst, just great readable entertaining and not boring stuff. I never can find the right words. I'll be reading more by her. I haven't read that particular one yet.
> 
> I need to get on to reading some Shana Galen again. I read one or two and I own quite a few already. I think there were a lot of sales back in 2011 -2013 of books and hers were included. I have yet to get to most of them.
> 
> Its funny how sometimes there are themes from books to book I don't even notice are similar until long after I read them. I go through my "read" shelf from time to time and then I notice it.


I'm reading Lord Hunter's Cinderella Heiress right now (in spite of its title)...thanks for the recommendation Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I'm reading Lord Hunter's Cinderella Heiress right now (in spite of its title)...thanks for the recommendation Atunah!


Yeah, those titles are pure classic harlequin. I just ignore them as they are putting out some nice historicals. But the titles and often covers are not the greatest anymore.

I just started the new Bowen

So far so good. Waiting for the devils still. .


----------



## Atunah

For some reason I can't get the proper link to this freebie. All I get as an option is the audio book. I don't know how to manipulate a direct link to KB link. 

The first in Mary Jo Putneys Fallen Angel series is free. Its called thunder and roses. You'll have to search for it. 

I loved that series. Pretty much all 5 stars from me. Some of them are not easy to read, but that is why I often like older HR over the new stuff. The debth that is there is just not found much anymore. More fluff nowadays and yes, more PC abounds.


----------



## crebel

There you go (I copy/pasted the actual ASIN into the KB Link-Maker).

Great book! I received it as a gift in Feb 2016.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, that is how you do it, paste the number. Thanks, next time I know it. I just searched by name. There has been a few times where I couldn't get the kindle version of a book as a result. It will be helpful in the future. I didn't even think about that doing that. 

I have to check if i finished that series, I know I read a few of them. Maybe I'll start from the beginning again. I think with my brain as it is, it might have been long enough time ago.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ah, that is how you do it, paste the number. Thanks, next time I know it. I just searched by name. There has been a few times where I couldn't get the kindle version of a book as a result. It will be helpful in the future. I didn't even think about that doing that.
> 
> I have to check if i finished that series, I know I read a few of them. Maybe I'll start from the beginning again. I think with my brain as it is, it might have been long enough time ago.


I should have typed 'copy/pasted' not cut/pasted - have edited previous comment. I often do that to get the link if Link-maker is acting wonky, particularly with a specific product number instead of a name when using "all" departments instead of trying to get a book link.


----------



## Atunah

I tried to just put the real ASIN number in the link from a different book, but of course that makes the image still all wrong. So that wasn't helpful. 

And you know what? Now when I try the same book I get the proper kindle result and not the audible version. I was under Kindle Store both times. So I guess it got fixed somehow.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I tried to just put the real ASIN number in the link from a different book, but of course that makes the image still all wrong. So that wasn't helpful.
> 
> And you know what? Now when I try the same book I get the proper kindle result and not the audible version. I was under Kindle Store both times. So I guess it got fixed somehow.


I looked after you posted yesterday and couldn't find it either.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

I am reading this one and I love it so far

First in a new series by this author. She's fairly new and I read her 3 book first series already and enjoyed it quite a bit. The 2nd especially. Those where at times cray cray, wee bit over the top but super entertaining.

This one so far is very very charming. Delightful. Just fill in a few of those words and you get the heroine. Hero is a wee grumpy maker of engines and a Duke that is a wee bit different. this author likes the dukes. I think all her books so far have circled around them. I don't mind or care. I like the Lordlings


----------



## Atunah

I totally loved that Lenora Bell one I read. Last post. 
It was delightful, for lack of better word. Stuff happens and I like that too.

Then I read this one

Horrible cover, but its not a new book. Originally from 1978 and written in the old school traditional regency style. I guess a la Heyer. Its quite good, but I can only read those in between as I find them not very aproachable. Not sure how to put this best. They are more aloof than regular HR. I feel less feels. This is more of a witty type banter book. Not even a kiss, I think maybe just hinted at at the end. It could have used something, hero was a rake after all. 
But the banter between the 2, who are both writers is really good. Joan Wolf is good at that. Slow burn to the hilt 

So I was thinking to go back over the last 10 years of reading kindle books and finding some and posting them here as recs. You know, stuff I liked but its been a few years so if we talked about them, it was a long time ago. Kind of like a daily or weekly highlight of a book. Since I log everything in goodreads, its not too hard. I just won't remember a lot of details anymore. I'll go by my rating and the bits I do remember. Might be fun to see what some of the stuff we liked a few years ago. Those that keep track of course.

I am going to dig later into the past and see what I can find to start with.


----------



## worktolive

I just finished My Lady Thief by Emily Larkin. This one is straight Regency, not woo-woo (she's the author that also writes the Baleful Godmother historical PNR series). I loved this one. I've read 3 or 4 of her books now and liked/loved them all. Definitely recommend her, both for the woo-woo and the non. Once again, this book featured a heroine that was strong, capable, intelligent, and kind. I much prefer historicals with heroines who are older (somewhere in their 20's) rather than the young, 18 YO virgin types. The hero started out pretty stiff upper lip, but he slowly loosened up over the course of the book.


----------



## Atunah

Ohh, I like me a hero that is a bit stiff at the start and thaws. The other kind of stiff. 

eta: well duh, I already read that one and yes I liked it and yes, I liked the hero. I read it only 2 years ago, not that long. Sigh, my brain


----------



## Atunah

So here is my first selection for a book I pulled out of my "read" pile.

According to my shelves, this was the very first HR I read on my very first kindle the K1 in 2008. Mind you, I hadn't read much of anything the few years before as I couldn't read the small print in paperbacks anymore. This one kind of blew my mind. It pulled me right back into HR and I did a lot of catching up since then. 


It is set during the terror in france 1793 and its one of those epic type HR. Danger, stuff happening, hiding, on the road, British and French stuff intertwined. Its been 10 years    so I don't remember a whole lot of details, but I remember the adventure of that one and how I flew through the book. So I can't promise how I would like it today, but I think I would like it just the same. I still enjoy the heck out of those epic adventure type stories and I especially like that time frame.

Its from 1994 and published at a time when books where still up to 500 pages long. This one listed at 496. I found a lot of the HR from then if they are of the more historical and adventure type have that nice length. You know, stuff happening. 

I am still waiting for "The Rebel and the Redcoat" by this author. It has never been released as a ebook for some reason. I have the paperback, but the print, the darn print. . I have no clue why she isn't putting that one out. Its was published in 1996 and surely by now author should have the rights back. Her other stuff is out with publishers. Grumbles.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the older book recommends, Atunah. I'm pretty sure I've read the Joan Smith, but don't know if I've ever read Karyn Monk. That's not particularly a time period I'm wild about, but I'll check it out.

Book Two of a new Madeline Hunter series was released toward the end of April ($6.99)



Book One, however, is currently on sale for $1.99! I'm usually a Hunter fan, so I picked this one up today. Lord knows there haven't been too many sales on traditionally published HR recently.


----------



## Atunah

There has been a dearth of sales by trade publishing, hasn't there. 

Its been a while I read a Hunter, I do know I liked what I have read. I think what I read was medieval stuff. 

I like the time period that Monk is set in, but I am more used to it from the european side than the american side. I think the one of hers that hasn't been realeased is from the american side. The one I read from the euro view. Its really kind of interesting the differences in what was going on, different continents. I do know that neither are much written about anymore at all. Its all mostly regency and lately lots of victorian. Or just before victorian. I miss new stuff with the epic historical events woven into a couple getting to know each other. The stakes are just much higher than if one should go to Almacks or drink ratafia or go to an outing in the park.  

Crebel, you still have your note book, right? See if you can dig into that and find some stuff you haven't thought about in a while but would recommend. I kind of want us to dig in there and pick some stuff out that maybe we haven't talked about lately or at all. Might be interesting. I picked the first selection mostly based on nostalgia in addition to liking it. First HR on my first kindle. Oh those buttons, the unicorn sparkly bar on the right. It was just magic for me to be able to read again and rediscover HR on it. I read a lot of other stuff to that first year, but I was so happy to find some of the stuff I hadn't had a chance to read yet at the time. Of course a lot of stuff was not available on kindle yet in the early years and I admit I went to the darknet for some of it. I pretty much replaced all those with proper files now.  

I remember when there were just a few thousand books in the romance category early on. And yet it was still more than the local book store ever had in the genre.


----------



## crebel

Another Mary Blalogh on sale today for $1.99!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

crebel said:


> Another Mary Blalogh on sale today for $1.99!


I followed that link and got a price of $7.99. The only one for sale for $1.99 seems to be the first of the series _Someone to Love._ I am generally a big Balogh fan, but stopped on this series when one of them came up with a story line where the woman is a decade older. Those have no appeal for me.

As to older romances - I have LaVyrle Spencer's _Forgiving _on my Kindle now. Have been into a bunch of thrillers and mysteries and haven't started it, but there are a lot of her books available for Kindle. I never read a bad one and cried over several.


----------



## crebel

ellenoc said:


> I followed that link and got a price of $7.99. The only one for sale for $1.99 seems to be the first of the series _Someone to Love._ I am generally a big Balogh fan, but stopped on this series when one of them came up with a story line where the woman is a decade older. Those have no appeal for me.
> 
> As to older romances - I have LaVyrle Spencer's _Forgiving _on my Kindle now. Have been into a bunch of thrillers and mysteries and haven't started it, but there are a lot of her books available for Kindle. I never read a bad one and cried over several.


Well bummer! It was either a short sale or I caught it this morning at the end of a sale before the price went back up. I just double-checked my order confirmation and I only paid $1.99 for it at 9 a.m. Central today. Sorry the price changed so soon after I posted.


----------



## bookcover4u

Yes, I love reading  Historical Romance


----------



## VirgiliaCoriolanus

My favorite time period is regency....I've read I think a lot of the old mainstays...Lisa Kleypas, Kathleen E Woodiwiss (my favorite), Amanda Quick (she is amazing!), Julie Garwood, Jill Gregory, Johanna Lindsay.... My first introduction to romance novels were to my aunt's old collection when I was 12, so I am really bad at buying new ones, because I have so many old ones to get through. I really enjoy the writing style of Kathleen E Woodiwiss (I would cut off my left boob to write the way she does, so descriptive), so I try to seek out more books like that. My writing is definitely more pared down. I've started buying romance novels published in the '80s, as some of the plots are really wild (could do with less rapey vibes)....but yea.

I also write Jane Austen variations, so that is definitely my gateway into the romance world. My "end" goal is to write kind of an alt-universe of interracial (and LGBT) historical romance novels. Basically...there's still every kind of -ism, but like today, legally you can marry whoever you want....but set in the Regency and Victorian era.


----------



## VirgiliaCoriolanus

Atunah said:


> Yeah, those titles are pure classic harlequin. I just ignore them as they are putting out some nice historicals. But the titles and often covers are not the greatest anymore.
> 
> I just started the new Bowen
> 
> So far so good. Waiting for the devils still. .


I am a bit snobby about covers now. I don't consider myself to be too picky, but I see so many titles and covers that basically look like contemporaries in an extra long gown. And it's more the titles that get me. I saw one title that was something like...."The Girl with the Make Believe/Fake Husband"....and it was set in the 1800s....my eye has still not stopped twitching from that.


----------



## crebel

Book 4 of Ella Quinn's Worthington series is on sale as a Kindle Daily Deal today (.99). Book 5 is due out the end of this month. Shockingly, I even got an e-mail notice from Amazon that this book on my wish list was on sale. Will wonders never cease


----------



## Atunah

VirgiliaCoriolanus said:


> I am a bit snobby about covers now. I don't consider myself to be too picky, but I see so many titles and covers that basically look like contemporaries in an extra long gown. And it's more the titles that get me. I saw one title that was something like...."The Girl with the Make Believe/Fake Husband"....and it was set in the 1800s....my eye has still not stopped twitching from that.


Yeah, that title makes me twitch too. Fortunately for the author, her name is already cemented. So its not as big of a deal overall. A brand new author with a title like that? Not sure if I would take them serious or give a 2nd look. 
I think the titling and cover thing is an attempt to tap into the CR readers. More and more romance readers and authors also go over to CR from HR. So maybe they are trying to either lure them back this way, or appeal to those that usually don't read historical stuff. Who knows. I already know pretty much all the authors I read so I don't have to go in blind anymore. There are very very few actual new historical romance authors that write decently. So I get happy when I do find one and go through their list.

Some of the stuff I read recently. 

Really enjoyed this one. But then Joan Wolf is always a dependable writer. There was a total lack of any kind of hanky panky, which is normal in trad regency, but since the hero was a supposed rake, it felt a bit lacking. At least a sensual kiss would have made this work much better. But great characters, including the side ones. Recommend.


Overall enjoyable, if at times sugary sweet. Easy read. Looking forward reading the other brothers story


Not so sure about this one. It felt very modern and I skipped some. It just didn't click all the way for me. Well written, but trying to hard to be a sexy edgy HR. This author is also Zoe Archer, so that might explain the modern stuff a bit. Not having started with HR. I might still read the next in the series when I get to it, but I am not jumping on it.


----------



## Atunah

Hello  is this thing on?



So I got a interesting book via KU as it was given an A on a romance site. Its a non fiction with all the interesting stuff about the sites we always read about in HR in London.

I am not super far in, but so far its interesting.



Some pics, info all in one place. Its meant to also be a travel guide with a grading system. For those things that are still there that is.


----------



## readingril

I've been stuck in the land of contemporary romance with side trips to nonRomancelandia (mysteries etc). 

Hmmm.... let's see... my last historical was Kelly Bowen's A Duke in the Night, and while I enjoyed the book, it wasn't quite as enjoyable to me as her previous books. I dunno why exactly?

Oh wow according to Goodreads the historical prior to that was at the end of April - Sophie Jordan's Wicked Nights With a Lover.  :O


----------



## Atunah

I have been reading a lot of historical mysteries and regular mysteries also. So not just you. 
It seems to go in binges at times. 

I think I felt the same about the last Kelly Bowen. Still enjoyed it, but not quite as magical as the early ones. But maybe its me and I am just getting jaded? I can't tell sometimes.


----------



## readingril

Oh I think  you edited with that book while I was posting and I didn't notice.

It looks interesting... but I'm not sure how interested I'd be in it? My nonfiction isn't usually historical.

I think I've set the bar pretty high with Kelly Bowen's books. All the previous ones were so good!


----------



## crebel

One of Lorraine Heath's HRs is on sale today for $1.99. I added it to my TBR pile.


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> One of Lorraine Heath's HRs is on sale today for $1.99. I added it to my TBR pile.


I really enjoyed this book. Seeing it makes me want to go back and read a few sections I bookmarked!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> One of Lorraine Heath's HRs is on sale today for $1.99. I added it to my TBR pile.


Bought it back in January. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## crebel

So glad to hear you both enjoyed it!  Hard to go wrong with Lorraine Heath, isn't it? 

I think I added it to a wish list when it was released because I have so many books in my TBR pile already, I wasn't ready to pay full price.  For once being behind in my reading worked to my advantage by getting it at a bargain price now!


----------



## Atunah

I haz read the Heath.  

I liked it. Great price too. For once, I am read up on a series.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> I haz read the Heath.
> 
> I liked it. Great price too. For once, I am read up on a series.


So am I. And the next one comes out in August, which I pre-ordered in April.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Trying to put a small dent in my TBR pile, I've been reading the Lost Heirs trilogy by Candace Camp. Just finished the first two--really enjoyed them--and getting ready to read the last one. These are older books and pretty light reading but with feisty heroines, great repartee, and a dash of mystery/adventure. Four star reads for me. They are entertaining. I enjoyed knowing the characters and seeing them get their HEA. Sometimes the older books offer the best escapism.....


----------



## Atunah

I loved those too. Had to check and I gave all three 4 stars.  
Its been a while I read them though, 2009. So my first full year of having a kindle. 

I too tend to enjoy the older ones more for their depth and adventure. Just something about them, no matter if they are lighter or more darker. They just have more something something than a lot of newer stuff. I find so many now too be so modern. Like they are written for a contrempo romance reader to ease them into the sub genre. Not sure how to put it. Its also the themes that they used to tackle in the older books are more interesting. The settings and all that.


----------



## bloshb

Have any of you read Kathleen Winsor's _Forever Amber_? It was the 50 Shades of Gray of WWII - a Naughty Book banned in Boston, Australia, and other places for its obscene content -- but seems to have disappeared from most readers' awareness by the late 1950s...



It follows a heroine sleeping her way to the top in Restoration era England. I'm not sure it's exactly Romance as we know it today, as I'm about a third of the way in and she's on her fifth sexual partner, but it has a ton of historical details if that's what you want in a book!


----------



## readingril

I read Hello Stranger (Lisa Kleypas) this week. I really enjoyed this book, I think partly because the royalty was more in the backstory instead of the forefront.  Looking forward to West's story - there was a very good set up for it in the book. 

Now finally reading Laura Kinsale's The Prince of Midnight. I checked it out when it was in KU but it ain't in there any more. LOL


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So I read
> I thought it was quite good. The theme was odd and interesting at the same time. Kind of a fame like we have in modern times, but transposed to the georgian period. Hero being the famous one after he comes home from long adventures and book writing about those. It seemed to fit the time period as far as folks acting. There is a baby skunk in the story and its adorable. . I wanted a tad more time period. But then I am greedy as I get so little georgian time. There were two peacocks. One of the human variety and the hero's brother.
> Some of the setup with the brother and a friend of theirs is obviously coming in future books and I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I did like the hero being zoned in on the heroine pretty fast and not being an ass. He just had to convince her.


I finally got around to reading this last week and enjoyed it. Plenty of powdered wigs, whitened faces, patches, high-heeled shoes and lots of lace for the guys! I thought it was a little weak on plot, but entertaining nonetheless. The smart little skunk was absolutely adorable. I immediately started Book 2:



which I thought had a deeper story (and more peacocks  ). I liked it even more than Book 1! Book 3 is due out July 31:


----------



## Atunah

Yay, peacocks.  I got the second already checked out, just haven't gotten to it yet. I been slow in reading lately. Tennis, soccer and heatwave.

I always want more in that time period too. Its never enough for me. So little is written anymore in the period, its either regency, or as lately much later. I am not a fan of HR in such "new" periods. But its the thing now I guess.

I been looking forward to the human peacock in the 2nd. Hopefully I can get to it this coming week.

I am about to finish the 3rd in a trilogy. I think its just 3, nothing else yet. 3 friends. Male ones that is. 
I really been enjoying them all.

  

Author has a couple of other books out I will definitely read in the future.


----------



## crebel

Always great to find a new-to-me author to check out!  Thanks, Atunah.


----------



## danelson

Love a good Recency or Victorian historical romance.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh! (doing a little happy dance in front of my computer) Do y'all remember back pages and pages ago in this thread (like about four years ago!) when we were all reading and loving the beginning of a new series by Miranda Davis about the Horsemen of the Apocalypse? Remember how blooming funny and sweet the first one was--"The Duke's Tattoo" And then there was "The Baron's Betrothal" in 2013 that was also five stars Well, at long last (on Dec 23 when none of us were looking) the third one has hit the shelves. I am so getting it right now. The only problem is that after so many years I may have to reread the first two.


I just got around to reading this long-awaited book last weekend. I loved it! Humor and snark, independent heroine who doesn't suffer fools lightly, anguished war hero hiding behind a tulip of the ton facade, and a trained bear to be rescued ... My favorite of the series (even though I wish they would get better covers). Five stars from me.

This would be a fine example of a series I would have passed by (because of the covers) if I hadn't discovered them in this thread. Surely there has to be a Book 4, doesn't there? There are 4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse and Percy still needs his HEA. I hope we don't have to wait as long for it as we did this one.


----------



## Atunah

Dayum you dug deep into the well for that post.   I am still behind on that series, darn it. 

Agree on those covers. Would have totally went past on that one. Its why I trust you guys here. I'll overlook a crappy cover if you tell me you like it. Reader recs always top everything else. Especially readers here, that we know.


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> I just got around to reading this long-awaited book last weekend. I loved it! Humor and snark, independent heroine who doesn't suffer fools lightly, anguished war hero hiding behind a tulip of the ton facade, and a trained bear to be rescued ... My favorite of the series (even though I wish they would get better covers). Five stars from me.
> 
> This would be a fine example of a series I would have passed by (because of the covers) if I hadn't discovered them in this thread. Surely there has to be a Book 4, doesn't there? There are 4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse and Percy still needs his HEA. I hope we don't have to wait as long for it as we did this one.


Same here, I would have passed those over too if not for the recommendations. Hopefully she will put out a 4th book without too long of a wait! Books 1 & 2 were a year apart, then we had to wait 4 years for the 3rd book.


----------



## Atunah

HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP

Shonda Rhymes is going to turn Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series into a Netflix series. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/business/media/shonda-rhimes-netflix-series.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP
> 
> Shonda Rhymes is going to turn Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series into a Netflix series.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/business/media/shonda-rhimes-netflix-series.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


OMG yes!  Awesome news, can't wait!


----------



## worktolive

On sale today for $0.99, book 7 of Elisa Braden's Rescued From Ruin series:



Also on sale from Zebra for $1.99 is a book by a new author, Dangerous, by Minerva Spencer. It's gotten good reviews. The heroine (a Duke's daughter) is in her 30's and spent the last 17 years in a harem. Unlike pretty much every other Regency I've read with this trope, there's no nonsense about her somehow magically still being a virgin. I read the sample yesterday, immediately bought it, and pushed it to the top of the TBR mountain.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP
> 
> Shonda Rhymes is going to turn Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series into a Netflix series.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/business/media/shonda-rhimes-netflix-series.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


Now that might get me to pay for Netflix again!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> On sale today for $0.99, book 7 of Elisa Braden's Rescued From Ruin series:
> 
> 
> 
> Also on sale from Zebra for $1.99 is a book by a new author, Dangerous, by Minerva Spencer. It's gotten good reviews. The heroine (a Duke's daughter) is in her 30's and spent the last 17 years in a harem. Unlike pretty much every other Regency I've read with this trope, there's no nonsense about her somehow magically still being a virgin. I read the sample yesterday, immediately bought it, and pushed it to the top of the TBR mountain.


I snapped up the Spencer title. It seems to have enough of the old school adventure vibe, without being one of the BR. I like the old adventures like that. Its why I often read older books. I actually had it on wait list, but way down the list.

Oh, and how convenient. I read up to #6 on the Elisa Braden series, this is #7. So just right. Thanks for posting these. Enabler you.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> On sale today for $0.99, book 7 of Elisa Braden's Rescued From Ruin series:
> 
> 
> 
> Also on sale from Zebra for $1.99 is a book by a new author, Dangerous, by Minerva Spencer. It's gotten good reviews. The heroine (a Duke's daughter) is in her 30's and spent the last 17 years in a harem. Unlike pretty much every other Regency I've read with this trope, there's no nonsense about her somehow magically still being a virgin. I read the sample yesterday, immediately bought it, and pushed it to the top of the TBR mountain.


Darn, I must have been too slow today, the Spencer is showing as $5.99 for me now.


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> Darn, I must have been too slow today, the Spencer is showing as $5.99 for me now.


Wow that was quick. Unless it's the Daily Deal, the Zebra books usually stay down in price for at least a week or two. Hopefully it will drop again soon.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP
> 
> Shonda Rhymes is going to turn Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series into a Netflix series.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/business/media/shonda-rhimes-netflix-series.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


I saw this on Julia Quinn's FB Page and was SO excited. Should be a perfect pairing.


----------



## worktolive

Ruining Miss Wrotham by Emily Larkin is currently on sale for $0.99. She's quickly become one of my favorite historical romance authors. This one is part of her Baleful Godmother series which contain a paranormal element, because each heroine is granted one wish on their 21st or 25th birthday by a Fae who was once helped by an ancestor of theirs. They are more Regency than paranormal though. What I like about the books of hers that I've read is that the heroines (and heroes) are always intelligent, kind, and act like adults, not children. I just started this book and I think it's going to be another good one.


----------



## Atunah

No matter how I try, I can't seem to pull up the link to the book that is free right now. I have tried everything. I can't just insert a new ASIN number as the cover wont match when I do that.

The Wild Child by Mary Jo Putney is free right now. Its the first in the bride series. I read it years ago and gave it 5 stars at the time. I'll just put the link there but I don't know how to put the kboards code in it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076KZ6PTY/

I just finished another in the Kerrigan Byrne series. I actually read the 4th and 5th one after the other. The 6th is coming out later this month. 


I love this series. It has a old school flavor, bit over the top and a hint of flowery prose. . Stuff happens, the hero's are seriously messed up and dark, but boy when they love, they do it will all consuming passion and depth.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## crebel

Here it is. I don't know why the cut and paste of ASIN into Link-Maker works for me but not for you sometimes.



I ordered it too! Thanks, Atunah.


----------



## geoffthomas

worktolive said:


> Ruining Miss Wrotham by Emily Larkin is currently on sale for $0.99. She's quickly become one of my favorite historical romance authors. This one is part of her Baleful Godmother series which contain a paranormal element, because each heroine is granted one wish on their 21st or 25th birthday by a Fae who was once helped by an ancestor of theirs. They are more Regency than paranormal though. What I like about the books of hers that I've read is that the heroines (and heroes) are always intelligent, kind, and act like adults, not children. I just started this book and I think it's going to be another good one.


this one sounds quite interesting. I have not been around for a while. But I do like a good historical romance.


----------



## crebel

While taking part in a discussion in the NQK Tea Thread, Atunah mentioned the types of tea being named in the Victorian/Regency romances we favor. That leads me to recommend this book and new-to-me author I read last week - only $2.99!



A little better than halfway through the book (p 233), the ladies start chatting about a dozen or so samples of the newest blends of tea brought from London so they can decide which they like best to be their signature teas to serve. They talk about Assam and its maltiness being reminiscent of the local ale, a Darjeeling, and "a smoky blend called lapsang souchang". Various types and blends were discussed in several places.

Anyway, aside from the tea talk which was interesting to me, it was a good book, 3-1/2 stars from me (which is better than average the way I rate)! There was a little mystery along the way, a second-chance romance after an unconsummated marriage to an elderly man (courtesy of her despicable father as punishment for trying to elope with a groom ...), so a little 'tropey'/predictable, but quite enjoyable. I will be continuing the series with #2 which is currently on sale for .99


----------



## Tammy L. Bailey

I've LOVED Historical Romance since I was in High School. My favorite authors of the Genre are Teresa Medeiros, Lisa Kleypas, Johanna Lindsey, Julia Quinn, and Judith McNaught.

If I had to pick a favorite, it would be, "How to Marry A Marque" by Julia Quinn.

Here is the link on Amazon. I'm not good at posting pictures. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FC1S9U

She has another one I absolutely loved, but I can't remember the title. I let my sister borrow the book a few years ago...and never got it back.


----------



## crebel

Welcome, Tammy! Here is the KBoards' link. Using the Link-Maker at the bottom of every page is pretty easy for all things Amazon, plus KBoards gets a little money to keep the lights on when we use their links. Plenty of readers in this thread would agree with your choices of favorite HR authors!


----------



## Tammy L. Bailey

crebel said:


> Welcome, Tammy! Here is the KBoards' link. Using the Link-Maker at the bottom of every page is pretty easy for all things Amazon, plus KBoards gets a little money to keep the lights on when we use their links. Plenty of readers in this thread would agree with your choices of favorite HR authors!
> 
> Thank you! That was very good to know. My favorite Teresa Medeiros novel below.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished Tessa Dare's latest book and oh, my! She is rather hit and miss for me these days but this one is unbelievably hilarious. Seriously! I have not laughed so hard in months (a much needed escape from all the depressing national news). The heroine is a clock-setter turned governess whose life time dream is to discover a new comet. The hero is a decadent rake with an over-the-top sense of humor. An eight year old girl who keeps giving her doll horrifying diseases and then holds a funeral service for her every morning and buries her in the toy chest, and a two-legged dog who goes whizzing around on a little cart are also involved. If you need a reason to smile, pick this one up.


----------



## Atunah

On the waitlist on that one. Way way down. I might have to outright buy it. Once I get through with my current loans. 

Dare can be magical when is is on. I always recommend "Romancing the Duke" for when one needs a really really romantic HR. And one with a Ermine.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah I think you will laugh yourself silly when you read this one!


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished Tessa Dare's latest book and oh, my! She is rather hit and miss for me these days but this one is unbelievably hilarious. Seriously! I have not laughed so hard in months (a much needed escape from all the depressing national news). The heroine is a clock-setter turned governess whose life time dream is to discover a new comet. The hero is a decadent rake with an over-the-top sense of humor. An eight year old girl who keeps giving her doll horrifying diseases and then holds a funeral service for her every morning and buries her in the toy chest, and a two-legged dog who goes whizzing around on a little cart are also involved. If you need a reason to smile, pick this one up.


I bought and read the first one when you told us it was a Kindle Daily Deal back in January. Looks like it is permanently priced at $1.99 now if anyone hasn't got it yet. I gave it 4 stars!



I put the 2nd one on a wish list thinking there will be a sale at some point, but think I'm going to break down and just buy it after your comments! As you said, something that will make me laugh is an excellent retreat from the depressing daily news.


----------



## Atunah

Are we having a unofficial buddy read?  

Got that right about needing some laughter right now.


----------



## loonlover

Guess I know which book I'll start tonight. A humorous book sounds like a good idea at the moment.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria the enabler for the win 

I might have to turn in my avatar


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Wisteria the enabler for the win
> 
> I might have to turn in my avatar


Hah! You will always be the Queen Enabler here.


----------



## readingril

I was listening to a podcast with Tessa Dare yesterday and she was talking about this book.  When I went to Overdrive I didn't realize I'd already put it on hold at both of the libraries I use - it's gonna be a while!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I was listening to a podcast with Tessa Dare yesterday and she was talking about this book. When I went to Overdrive I didn't realize I'd already put it on hold at both of the libraries I use - it's gonna be a while!


Yeah, I missed the boat on that one. Adding to my wait list that is. Estimate is 15 weeks and number 81 in line. 

I'll finish my JD Robb and then I'll probably just buy it.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I missed the boat on that one. Adding to my wait list that is. Estimate is 15 weeks and number 81 in line.
> 
> I'll finish my JD Robb and then I'll probably just buy it.


The disadvantage to where I live is that romance isn't that popular, so not as big of a selection at the library.

On the other hand, the advantage is that if they do have the book, the hold lines tend to not be very long.

I just checked on my library's website - 2 holds on 1 available copy. I'm now #3. 

I also bought The Naked Baron by Sally MacKenzie, which is on sale for $0.99. She's hit or miss for me, but the sample was good and I loved The Naked King.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished Tessa Dare's latest book and oh, my! She is rather hit and miss for me these days but this one is unbelievably hilarious. Seriously! I have not laughed so hard in months (a much needed escape from all the depressing national news). The heroine is a clock-setter turned governess whose life time dream is to discover a new comet. The hero is a decadent rake with an over-the-top sense of humor. An eight year old girl who keeps giving her doll horrifying diseases and then holds a funeral service for her every morning and buries her in the toy chest, and a two-legged dog who goes whizzing around on a little cart are also involved. If you need a reason to smile, pick this one up.


I don't know the last time I finished a book in less than 24 hours. I really enjoyed this one; hated for it to end. Surely there will be more but I don't want to wait.


----------



## Atunah

Don't you just love it when you get a book and you read it fast because its so good, but then you wished it went on longer? Its a good sign for me at least when I inhale a book. 

Now I am exited to read this one next. Still working on my current. Tennis is getting a wee bit in my way of reading.


----------



## Atunah

I am about a third in on the Tessa dare book and I love it.  . I was only going to read a bit of the beginning, since I just finished my JD Robb. But I just kept on reading. 

Now I'll have to prep for dinner. Maybe.............in a bit..............


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I am about a third in on the Tessa dare book and I love it. . I was only going to read a bit of the beginning, since I just finished my JD Robb. But I just kept on reading.
> 
> Now I'll have to prep for dinner. Maybe.............in a bit..............


I told you so!!! Had a feeling all you guys would enjoy it too.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So next week I have a long plane trip coming up, and I need to make sure my kindle is loaded with good stuff to read. Strangely even though I have a huge TBR list not a single one of those books seem to be calling to me right now. Don't even ask--it is probably why so many TBR remain TBR for years. I add them impulsively and then months later wonder what I could have been thinking. I probably need to make a TBR soon list and a TBR only if I am absolutely desperate list. Anyway....

One author with a huge backlist that I have never tried is Anne Stuart. Does anyone here recommend her? Are her historicals any good? (It looks like she also does contemporary). And if she is someone you would recommend, which of her books would you suggest starting with? Looking for some good vacation reads.


----------



## Atunah

I loved "To Love a Dark Lord" and "A Rose at Midnight" I liked others by her too like the Rohan series. The hero can be a bit dark with her though, she is the queen of I think they call them Gamma. Kind of often over the line a bit, but she makes it work. They are certainly engrossing though.  

Have you read Virginia Heath yet? I just finished her 4 book Warriner series and they are easy reads, quite entertaining. I am about to read the followup to that series that just came out. 
Elisa Braden a good one too if you haven't read them yet, easy reads. Just ignore if you already read what I mention, or you might have been one of the recommenders. I just can never remember who read what and told me about this and that.  

Kerrigan Byrne(Victorian), another one, darker and more bombastic. You can binge on any of them. 

Some of the Joan Wolf ones are nice light regencies but still substance. A London Season

Jayne Fresina, her self pub stuff. She is great. Carla Kelly, always a good choice too. 

Blanking for now.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I loved "To Love a Dark Lord" and "A Rose at Midnight" I liked others by her too like the Rohan series. The hero can be a bit dark with her though, she is the queen of I think they call them Gamma. Kind of often over the line a bit, but she makes it work. They are certainly engrossing though.
> 
> Have you read Virginia Heath yet? I just finished her 4 book Warriner series and they are easy reads, quite entertaining. I am about to read the followup to that series that just came out.
> Elisa Braden a good one too if you haven't read them yet, easy reads. Just ignore if you already read what I mention, or you might have been one of the recommenders. I just can never remember who read what and told me about this and that.
> 
> Kerrigan Byrne(Victorian), another one, darker and more bombastic. You can binge on any of them.
> 
> Some of the Joan Wolf ones are nice light regencies but still substance. A London Season
> 
> Jayne Fresina, her self pub stuff. She is great. Carla Kelly, always a good choice too.
> 
> Blanking for now.


Oooh! Thank you Atunah!!!    I'm going to look up the two Stuart books you mentioned. Heath, Braden, and Brynes are pretty much staples for me--I think I've read everything they've written. But Joan Wolf and Jayne Fresina are completely new to me so now I have lots of titles to check out. Being caught with nothing good to read is even worse than opening your shower door before you are completely awake and finding a big spider in there....and that is saying a lot!!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ack--can you believe it?!? The Rohan series does not appear to be available for kindle. Except for number 5 and who would ever start a series near the end Well, poop.


----------



## Atunah

I am betting she is working on putting them out herself or going through montlake amazon. First in Rohan was via Mira in 2010. Thats a harlequin/harper collins title. So maybe 7 year contract? She has been getting rights back of a lot of titles and has self pubbed the last in the rohan. She has a series out also via Montlake, a historical and a followup CR to the Ice series. I haven't read the montlake titles yet I don't think. 

But she has a few of her older standalone titles out on kindle self pubbed now. If I think of anyone else for vacay reads, I'll post. Is it just HR you looking for?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

No, I am open to contemporary or even fantasy/steampunk if you can think of something good. We are going to some fairly isolated out-of-the way areas in Portugal and Spain so I don't know if wifi will be available. I want to preload my kindle before leaving in case I won't be able to download anything else while we're gone.


----------



## Atunah

I am gonna go through my read list then tomorrow and just put some of other subgenres right here in this thread if nobody minds. Easier than spreading it out all over. Oh wow, Portugal and Spain. Sounds awesome. I envy you all the good foods I assume you'll be eating there. Yum.


----------



## Atunah

sorry Wisteria, I got sidetracked by some really bad back pain. I am still coming out of it. I hope that is. 

In a bit of a pain killer fog. Watching some depressing show on PBS. Victorian slum house. British show where they put families in a building how it would have been in victorian times. Probably not the best thing to watch right now.    

I am about to start a Victoria Heath, her first I think. "That despicable Rogue". Not today though, I'll try to start tomorrow. Hopefully my back will feel better.


----------



## Atunah

I don't even know if anyone is left to post on the board anymore. And if KB is no more, I don't really have another place to talk about books. I don't do facebook as I can't find anything there. I have to have a forum type setup. I rate on goodreads, but don't really talk much to anyone as its not the same as here. I always felt comfortable posting here and it was fun getting all the recs in this thread and the other book threads. Feeling a bit lost here. 

But just to not be too much of a downer, I am reading another Virginia Heath right now. 

Its her first called "Despicable Rogue". I'll follow that one with her newest which follows the Warriner series I read first by her. So I am reading her backlist, the little there is. Very dependable HR writer. I like how readable the stories are. And the characters and all that. Really nice.


----------



## readingril

I'm here! But. I can't remember the last historical I read. Everything's been contemporary for me lately. Hmmm.... I need to change that! 

I may not always post when conversations are going on in this thread, but I hope it doesn't go anywhere! I like the recs, and if possible I prefer a forum too!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I'm here! But. I can't remember the last historical I read. Everything's been contemporary for me lately. Hmmm.... I need to change that!
> 
> I may not always post when conversations are going on in this thread, but I hope it doesn't go anywhere! I like the recs, and if possible I prefer a forum too!


Hey, I am always up for some really good CR. I am just apparently really really picky. Every time something is touted as the next best thing, I seem to be mostly disappointed. Rare unicorns are the CR I really like. You can always revive the pour CR/RS thread. I just had to dig the mystery one out of the cellar.


----------



## Trophywife007

Checking in here... I'm currently reading the Duchess of Love series by Sally MacKenzie:

   

I'm on the second in the series... fun reads so far complete with a mischievous cat. They also are available on OverDrive where I am so that's a plus.

I know things have been quiet here but I assumed that people were just busy reading! I hope that's the case.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, I'm one of those leaving. As you can see, I've been busy cleaning up my i.d. here as best I can. I realize readers don't have the incentive to leave writers do, but if some of you don't come over so we can have Historical Mystery and Historical Romance threads, I'm miss them and you.


_edited, PM if you have questions -- Ann_


----------



## Trophywife007

People are leaving  What's going on?  Is there a link to a thread you can post?  Thx.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Well, I'm one of those leaving. As you can see, I've been busy cleaning up my i.d. here as best I can. I realize readers don't have the incentive to leave writers do, but if some of you don't come over so we can have Historical Mystery and Historical Romance threads, I'm miss them and you.
> 
> 
> _edited, PM if you have questions -- Ann_


Its not just that we don't have an incentive. We plainly don't have a place to go. Some authors are basically taking the WC and moving it to different sites. Just authors. So we are still here. Course I always thought authors are also readers as it shows in this thread. There have been at least a handful of them participating in the book thread. I hope at least some still do in the future.

I do have to say I am a bit peeved at folks going through and deleting or modifying a lot of the posts. It kind of messes the threads up for those of us that are still here. I guess nobody thinks about that. 

I guess I'll continue talking about HR until I am the last one in the deck chair. Then I guess I'll talk to myself.

Next I'll be reading is the new one from Virginia Heath. 


Its the one that follows the Warriner series.


----------



## worktolive

I'm still here. I'm not sure what is going on but apparently KB was purchased and the buyers are trying to claim ownership of some of the things posted previously on the boards? I don't think it affects me as a reader but I guess I'll wait for someone more knowledgeable to explain if there's anything we should be concerned about.

I haven't read any historical romance lately - I tend to stick to contemporary and UF these days (with a few enjoyable forays into SF Romance  ) Still on the waiting list for Tessa Dare's latest...

I did just read a really good historical novel (absolutely no romance in this one) for my bookclub - News of the World by Paulette Jiles. It's set just after the Civil War with a 70 YO man who travels around and reads the news in isolated towns on the Texas frontier and who is hired to return a 10 YO girl who was taken by Indians 4 yrs before back to her relatives. Well written and absolutely fascinating, with lots of historical details.


----------



## Atunah

Hey, I think we have a wee SFR thread somewhere. I am always on the lookout for some good ones. And they are like unicorns, really hard to find. Let me see if I can find and dig it out from the cellar.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I did post a link to the new forum, and it was edited out. Rather strange since it's referred to all through the Writers' Cafe and there's an entire thread on it there that hasn't been removed. Anyway, if any of you are interested, go over to WC and look around.

Bye.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> People are leaving What's going on? Is there a link to a thread you can post? Thx.


https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,267677.0.html

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,269975.0.html


----------



## bookmonster

Atunah said:


> I guess I'll continue talking about HR until I am the last one in the deck chair. Then I guess I'll talk to myself.


I'll still be here with you Atunah! How else will I continue to manage the "care and feeding" of my TBR pile


----------



## Atunah

Feeeeed me, feeeeeeeed me. 

I just got from the library the latest Kerrigan Byrne. Its the 6th in the series. I love this series. Kind of like the old school stuff without some of stuff I didn't like about the old stuff. If you know what I mean. Gots all the drama lama and epic ness I miss in many other new HR.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Feeeeed me, feeeeeeeed me.
> 
> I just got from the library the latest Kerrigan Byrne. Its the 6th in the series. I love this series. Kind of like the old school stuff without some of stuff I didn't like about the old stuff. If you know what I mean. Gots all the drama lama and epic ness I miss in many other new HR.


I stopped after Book 2 in that series, strictly because of price I believe - book 3 has been on a watch list for couple of years. I'll check my library again, but I don't hold out much hope they're available.


----------



## Atunah

I read all of them via library I think. The first 5 are only at the brooklyn library. Of the 3 that I have. Yet this 6th is not at brooklyn but at houston. I get a free card to houston because I live in Texas. Didn't even have to do in person. My local texas one has other stuff, not usually a lot of the new stuff coming out. 

I do pay for the brooklyn one, but I found that I get way more out of it that I put in really. They often have the new stuff and just have a large selection of romance. 

Sorry your library doesn't have them crebel.


----------



## cagnes

I'm still here, I pop in now and then to check out the recommendations. I haven't read much HR lately and I'm sorry that I haven't been posting much. 

I've been wanting to start that Kerrigan Byrne series, I've had it on my trb pile for quite awhile. Hopefully, I'll get to it soon! 

I did just finish  (Sir Arthur's Legacy #4) and before that,  (The de Montforte Brothers #5) & enjoyed both.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I'm still here, I pop in now and then to check out the recommendations. I haven't read much HR lately and I'm sorry that I haven't been posting much.
> 
> I've been wanting to start that Kerrigan Byrne series, I've had it on my trb pile for quite awhile. *Hopefully, I'll get to it soon! *
> 
> I did just finish  (Sir Arthur's Legacy #4) and before that,  (The de Montforte Brothers #5) & enjoyed both.


Waves 

The part I bolded. Snort. I'd be rich if I got a nickel every time I said that.

Case in point, I keep meaning to continue the Montfort series. I think I read the first 2. Its on the list of like 300 series I started. Holy moly that is what fictfact is telling me. Yikes.


----------



## readingril

I stopped after book #2 of the Kerrigan Byrne series.  I finished it, it was OK, but there was something that happened at the beginning of the book (and now I can't remember what it was) that made me not want to read anything else from the author.

ETA: It was just too dark. I don't have to have light fluffy romance, but this was too over the top to me. And according to goodreads it was a DNF. I think I started skimming at a point. YMMV, obviously, beccause most people love the series and while it may have gotten better, there's too many books to read out there for me!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I stopped after book #2 of the Kerrigan Byrne series. I finished it, it was OK, but there was something that happened at the beginning of the book (and now I can't remember what it was) that made me not want to read anything else from the author.
> 
> ETA: It was just too dark. I don't have to have light fluffy romance, but this was too over the top to me. And according to goodreads it was a DNF. I think I started skimming at a point. YMMV, obviously, beccause most people love the series and while it may have gotten better, there's too many books to read out there for me!


I have to admit, the 2nd with the assassin was my least favorite of them all. I liked the writing, but didn't like the beginning at all and the heroine too much. The others are much better. I think the hero was suppose to kill the heroine and he did almost get there, from what I remember. I just didn't like the tone of that one. I can totally understand though being turned off a series with one book. I have a few of those I never went further because of one installment and maybe the following ones would be better, but I never had the urge to continue. I totally get that. But yeah, I didn't like that hero or heroine as much. I think one can easily skip that one and just go for #3. And that is saying something from someone that needs to read in order.


----------



## readingril

If 
a) there were less books in the world
and
b) my TBR wasn't so doggone long
I might go back and reread an author's other works. 
But I don't see that happening. 
There was also a lot of violence in the prologue of that book (it's coming back to me) that turned me off even if it did set the background as to why the H was the way he was.


----------



## Atunah

yeah, thats right. There was a lot of violence. I can't remember all of it, just that it was my least favorite of the books. 

Too many other books to read to force reading a series where there was a turnoff. Totally get that. Been there, got the stamp.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I'm still here too!!! Just back from my trip to Portugal and Spain and nursing the grandmother of all head colds but I love sharing recommendations with all of you and have no plans to go away.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I have to admit, the 2nd with the assassin was my least favorite of them all..... But yeah, I didn't like that hero or heroine as much. I think one can easily skip that one and just go for #3. And that is saying something from someone that needs to read in order.


Who are you, and what have you done with Atunah


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,267677.0.html
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,269975.0.html


I just looked at the threads that Crebel posted and have to admit it would not make me happy if we started getting a lot of ads here or if our data was given to advertisers. If that does begin happening would anyone be interested in moving our book discussions to a facebook group? It would be easy peasy to create our own group. That would be one option.


----------



## Atunah

I hope you had loads of fun on your vacation. Did you read anything? Or were you too caught up in all the things to look at.



Wisteria Clematis said:


> Who are you, and what have you done with Atunah


Ha yes, I actually did it. A few sweats and shakes, but I did it. Weeeeeeeeeee. I have to clarify I did this with the Inspector Lynley series just now. I skipped a book after a big event that was basically a going back in time book about a perpetrator of a big event. Having nothing to do with Lynley or the others. I just had no interest in that one at all. I am never a big fan of the going back. IN TV shows too, it drives me nuts when you see a minute of some action than "2 weeks earlier". I loathe it. In books I loathe it just as much, but especially when its about totally different characters than what a series is about.

Though in the Kerrigan Byrne series, I can say that had I know, I would have skipped that one book. I almost didn't continue with the series myself after that. And I floved the first. But I am glad that I did as the other books are better.

Not sure how often I can repeat this skipping though. Still early steps. 



Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just looked at the threads that Crebel posted and have to admit it would not make me happy if we started getting a lot of ads here or if our data was given to advertisers. If that does begin happening would anyone be interested in moving our book discussions to a facebook group? It would be easy peasy to create our own group. That would be one option.


I just can't figure out facebook. I have an account, I think. But everytime I try to see something, I can't find it. Its not set up as a forum so unless you see a post right away, its kind of gone. I tried to read a HR group there. I can't find it, I can't find who's saying what and I have to unthread every single persons comment to see the other comments. Its a total confusing mess to me. I gave up. I just can't figure out how to see a conversation there. In one place, one after the other.

We might have to figure something out though. Cause I do worry overall about the new ownership and our beloved threads here. 

eta: was going to add that I been still trying to read the Lynley mystery book. Its 900 pages and I been distracted by other stuff among those tennis and other worries. So I am still stuck with having to read the latest Kerrigan Byrne and then the Virginia Heath I checked out. And of course I am already behind, a loan comes up from Mary Balogh. Someone to Care which I think is the 4th in the latest series by her.

After those, what I want to do is go through my series listings on fictfact and go back to some older greats. I have a lot of older series started from all the greats of the past and presence. So I'll be going in there and then let you guys know how that worked out. Some of them don't write like they did anymore so its always fun to go back. Early 90's to the 2000's, there are lots of great HR there I haven't read yet.


----------



## Atunah

There is a Shirl Henke freebie.



Its the first in a 4 book series and has been previously published 2003 with Leisure books.

I've not read this author so i can't say how the writing is.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

Romance is my favorite among fiction but mostly read non-fiction....


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> There is a Shirl Henke freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the first in a 4 book series and has been previously published 2003 with Leisure books.
> 
> I've not read this author so i can't say how the writing is.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## crebel

New-to-me author and series note here. I have no idea who/where I got this recommendation of which I bought the 1st in May of this year and read this week - I looked back at our posts here in that time frame and don't find Julia Kelly mentioned. Is anyone else familiar with her and have any thoughts about this or her other series?

A Scottish matchmaker in Edinburgh and the couples she gets together, set in the 1870s. Unique heroine in the 1st book (she is a sculptor). I immediately started reading Book 2 when I finished the first. Recommended!

 

and Book 3, which I'm sure I'll get as soon as I finish Book 2


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, new HR author. Never heard of her. Sounds intriguing. And if you say you like it, it goes on my list for sure. Simon and Schuster. How did you find that one. How many of these books are slipping through because of all the scammers in the store. I'll check her out for sure. I love unique heroines, or unique heroes for that matter. And you had me at Scottish.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I'm in! Just downloaded the first one. Thanks Crebel.


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I'm in! Just downloaded the first one. Thanks Crebel.


Same here, even though I keep saying I still have several series I have yet to complete and don't need to start new ones.  Never enough, right?


----------



## crebel

Hope you all enjoy them, let us know what you thought when you read the first.  There are some steamy spots if that's a drawback for anyone, I thought they were 'typical' and not gratuitous.  Her Governess series sounds like it might be steamier.

Only one error that popped me out of Book 2 for a moment - the H gets upset that he may be considered unworthy because he's not "to the manner born" instead of the manor born.  That and the series is listed as Regency when it really should be Victorian.  Neither of those made any difference to my enjoyment of the stories!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Only one error that popped me out of Book 2 for a moment - the H gets upset that he may be considered unworthy because he's not "to the manner born" instead of the manor born.


Hmmm. The phrase is used with either word, but "manner" was coined by Shakespeare (Hamlet, I think) and my understanding is that "manor" is a either a later misspelling/misreading or perhaps a deliberate play on words. Both are used and understood to have a similar meaning though the former is more about behavior and the latter more about bloodline. There was a British TV series that used "manor" probably intentionally instead of "manner".

Bottom line: both phrases are now considered correct. I kind of feel like the Victorians would more likely have used "manner."


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. The phrase is used with either word, but "manner" was coined by Shakespeare (Hamlet, I think) and my understanding is that "manor" is a either a later misspelling/misreading or perhaps a deliberate play on words. Both are used and understood to have a similar meaning though the former is more about behavior and the latter more about bloodline. There was a British TV series that used "manor" probably intentionally instead of "manner".
> 
> Bottom line: both phrases are now considered correct. I kind of feel like the Victorians would more likely have used "manner."


Today I learned! Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. The phrase is used with either word, but "manner" was coined by Shakespeare (Hamlet, I think) and my understanding is that "manor" is a either a later misspelling/misreading or perhaps a deliberate play on words. Both are used and understood to have a similar meaning though the former is more about behavior and the latter more about bloodline. There was a British TV series that used "manor" probably intentionally instead of "manner".
> 
> Bottom line: both phrases are now considered correct. I kind of feel like the Victorians would more likely have used "manner."


Cool... Ii love those historic tidbits. Thanks!


----------



## crebel

Anyone read the latest Kelly Bowen yet?



Five or six pages back in this thread we had a conversation about Book 1 being a social justice, non-conformist type story.



I was on the fence about the breadth of it for the time period, but overall I think we all liked it - because we haven't found a bad Bowen book yet, right? Anyway, from the reviews of Book 2 it sounds like this entire series is going to be the non-conformist type of heroines and are really mixed about whether it is over-the-top in the "feminist" mindset for the time period. I haven't bought it yet, I want to hear from someone here who took the plunge first.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I was on the fence about the breadth of it for the time period, but overall I think we all liked it - because we haven't found a bad Bowen book yet, right? Anyway, from the reviews of Book 2 it sounds like this entire series is going to be the non-conformist type of heroines and are really mixed about whether it is over-the-top in the "feminist" mindset for the time period. I haven't bought it yet, I want to hear from someone here who took the plunge first.


I'm about halfway through it right now. Unless things pick up I don't think it will be my favorite of her books, but it isn't bad. For some reason I just haven't been able to really 'connect' with either the hero or the heroine. Heroine is the sister (from last book) who does erotic portraits (highly unusual for a woman in that time) but Bowen does a good job of explaining why/how she began painting this way. Her once fiancee destroyed a number of women's lives by making public the caricatures he'd drawn of them; so she spends her life drawing portraits that show the subject's inner beauty in order to give them confidence in themselves. Our once beautiful hero has returned from war horribly scarred.....so we can all see where this one is headed.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I'm about halfway through it right now. Unless things pick up I don't think it will be my favorite of her books, but it isn't bad. For some reason I just haven't been able to really 'connect' with either the hero or the heroine. Heroine is the sister (from last book) who does erotic portraits (highly unusual for a woman in that time) but Bowen does a good job of explaining why/how she began painting this way. Her once fiancee destroyed a number of women's lives by making public the caricatures he'd drawn of them; so she spends her life drawing portraits that show the subject's inner beauty in order to give them confidence in themselves. Our once beautiful hero has returned from war horribly scarred.....so we can all see where this one is headed.


Thanks, Wisteria.


----------



## Atunah

I recommended the 2nd in that Kelly Bowen series to 2 of my libraries. Its not available yet. I'll wait. I liked the first, but yes it seems to be one of those series. As long as I don't read too many of those stories in a row, I am usually ok. I just don't want all my HR to be social justice. I like a mix. Its why I also don't mind the older stuff that is a wee bit more, whats the word, non PC? No thats not it. Just more Umpf, something. Less modern sensibilities. For me it all comes down to how it is done though and how the author can pull it of. Its why I like a range of tones and themes. Because its all the author. And Kelly Bowen is dependable on that score.

I am reading a Balogh right now that follows up with the mother from the series. She is 42 and hero is 39. Its a much more slow story, rather than a wham bam adventure. I like it so far. 


Its the 4th in the series and I don't want to say too much about it for those that haven't read the first yet. It would be a kind of spoiler otherwise, even though the main event happens early in the first book. But this is the mothers story now. Mother of the heroine of the last book. First 2 are about other folks from the family.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am reading a Balogh right now that follows up with the mother from the series. She is 42 and hero is 39. Its a much more slow story, rather than a wham bam adventure. I like it so far.
> 
> 
> Its the 4th in the series and I don't want to say too much about it for those that haven't read the first yet. It would be a kind of spoiler otherwise, even though the main event happens early in the first book. But this is the mothers story now. Mother of the heroine of the last book. First 2 are about other folks from the family.


This is SUCH a good series. I think I have given them all 4-5 stars in my personal ratings. Blalogh may be my absolute favorite HR writer.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> This is SUCH a good series. I think I have given them all 4-5 stars in my personal ratings. Blalogh may be my absolute favorite HR writer.


The theme it has is really kind of brilliant to me. The what if. The fallout, the aftermath. Her older stuff is maybe a bit more dramatic? Darker/Deeper? Not sure. I love her old stuff. But this series is also really good.


----------



## worktolive

Dangerous by Minerva Spencer is on sale for $1.99 as part of today's Kindle daily deal. This is her debut novel. I picked it up when it was first released and happened to read it last week. Based on it, I have high hopes for subsequent novels. The heroine is a 33 YO Duke's daughter who was kidnapped by pirates at age 14 and sold to a sultan. She spent 17 yrs in his harem (not by choice) and had a son, but has now returned to England. Her father is horribly embarrassed by her and is desperate to marry her off. She agrees, only because she wants to get her hands on her marriage settlement so that she can help her 17 YO son who chose to stay in North Africa. This is all at the start of the book, so not a spoiler. The hero, meanwhile is a Marquess who was accused of murdering his first two wives (he didn't of course  ) and needs an heir, but most of the ton wants nothing to do with him.

The second book, Barbarous, is being released in a couple of weeks and will star an English lord who was captured in the same raid as the first book's heroine, escaped slavery, became a pirate himself, but now has returned to England to see to his estate. I'm not wild about the pirate trope, so I actually hadn't planned to read this, but the first book was so good that now I am planning to get it.


----------



## Atunah

I really enjoyed the first Minerva Spencer and I am really looking forward to the next. It has that old school feel without the downfalls of the older ones. I mean, who can do old school harem today. She did it well, by not actually being set in those times, but the after math. It worked for me. 

Me, I love me a good pirate trope. If its done well. There be pirates, arggggggggggg.   The last Kerrigan Byrne had the pirates. I was all over that one.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I am reading a Balogh right now that follows up with the mother from the series. She is 42 and hero is 39. Its a much more slow story, rather than a wham bam adventure. I like it so far.
> 
> 
> Its the 4th in the series and I don't want to say too much about it for those that haven't read the first yet. It would be a kind of spoiler otherwise, even though the main event happens early in the first book. But this is the mothers story now. Mother of the heroine of the last book. First 2 are about other folks from the family.


I think that one (about the mother) is my favorite book in the whole series, although they have all been great.

I am reading Joanna's Shupe's newest in her Gilded Age series right now and really enjoying it. It is different in that the hero is a brilliant (and very wealthy) scientist who lost his hearing in an accident when he was fifteen and communicates primarily through using sign language, which was a fairly new thing at that time.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> Dangerous by Minerva Spencer is on sale for $1.99 as part of today's Kindle daily deal... This is all at the start of the book, so not a spoiler. The hero, meanwhile is a Marquess who was accused of murdering his first two wives (he didn't of course  ) and needs an heir, but most of the ton wants nothing to do with him.


I had forgotten I had this one -- just now moved it to the top of my TBR list. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished  and loved it. It was a good wrap up to an enjoyable medieval romance series.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> New-to-me author and series note here. I have no idea who/where I got this recommendation of which I bought the 1st in May of this year and read this week - I looked back at our posts here in that time frame and don't find Julia Kelly mentioned. Is anyone else familiar with her and have any thoughts about this or her other series?
> 
> A Scottish matchmaker in Edinburgh and the couples she gets together, set in the 1870s. Unique heroine in the 1st book (she is a sculptor). I immediately started reading Book 2 when I finished the first. Recommended!
> 
> 
> 
> and Book 3, which I'm sure I'll get as soon as I finish Book 2


Just finished the first one today. It was an entertaining read and I have added the others to my wish list. I usually don't read books by the same author one after the other, although I can't really come up with the why.


----------



## crebel

Two books I have had on a price watch list are on sale today for $1.99 each.


----------



## Trophywife007

Nice find!  Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

Great prices for those publishers. I'll have to see where I am at with those series. Cause its all series nowadays, isn't it.

I started this one last night. 


Really liking the first meetings of the H/h a lot. Witty. And I like the from the gutter and underworld type heroes.


----------



## Trophywife007

The blurb does sound good on that.  I got on the waiting list for it at OverDrive.  I've given up on trying to keep series in order.  There are so many and by the time the next one comes out I've forgotten what happened with the previous book, so why bother?

I will say that if I'm lucky enough to get started on a series that's been around a while I'll read them in order one after the other.  It's so nice to keep everything fresh in my mind, although not always necessary since they seem to be able to stand alone, too.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Great prices for those publishers. I'll have to see where I am at with those series. Cause its all series nowadays, isn't it.


You won't have to look too far, the Guhrke is only #2 in the Lady Truelove series, the Lorret is #1 (of 2 out) in her Misadventures series that started in May.

I run hot and cold on liking Sarah MacLean, so I will check out this one since the enablers here like it. 

Did you read the Julia Kelly yet, and if so what did you think? I will say each book in the series had one more steamy scene in it than the previous book, so by the time I got to book 3, some of it felt pretty gratuitous though I enjoyed all 3 books anyway.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> You won't have to look too far, the Guhrke is only #2 in the Lady Truelove series, the Lorret is #1 (of 2 out) in her Misadventures series that started in May.
> 
> I run hot and cold on liking Sarah MacLean, so I will check out this one since the enablers here like it.
> 
> Did you read the Julia Kelly yet, and if so what did you think? I will say each book in the series had one more steamy scene in it than the previous book, so by the time I got to book 3, some of it felt pretty gratuitous though I enjoyed all 3 books anyway.


Haven't gotten to it yet. I have a couple of library loans to read first, including the MacLean. I like some of her stuff. I remember really loving the first 3, maybe it was her first series, I can't recall now. The one with the numbers in the title. I haven't finished her other series yet as I didn't quite love those books as much. This is a new series and it gets good marks on folks I trust. We'll see. So far so good.

I'll let you know about the Julia Kelly once I get to it. Weird that the steam keeps going up. Maybe her publisher told her to spice it up? I am not a fan of this trend. It hadn't seeped into the trade published stuff much, but try finding indy published HR that isn't regency porn. Almost impossible. I like steamy just fine, if its done well and not overtaking the actual story. And there are also the amounts of in in a book. There are some where they keep going at it like every few pages. I mean come on. There are no pages left for any story telling at all. Its just erotica in disguise then.

I guess its all gone a bit more to the steam in romance.


----------



## crebel

I just this minute finished Lorraine Heath's Beyond Scandal and Desire. Truly one of the most wonderful, poignant HRs I have read in forever, certainly my #1 of the year. 5 stars +++++ Buy it, get it from your library, but find a way to read this one.


----------



## Atunah

Do you mean the one the link goes to "When a Duke Loves a Woman" or the first in that series "Beyond scandal and desire". I read the first and I am waiting on the 2nd from the library.


----------



## crebel

Woops, immediately bought the next book which is the one I linked above, sorry. Should be this one - Beyond Scandal and Desire!



I just couldn't wait to say how much I loved Beyond Scandal and Desire and typed in the title of the "NEW" book at the top of my list now instead of the 100% finished one that was next in line.   Did you love it as much as I did?

eta: Several responses when I posted Beyond Scandal and Desire was on sale in June. Looks like I was far behind everyone else in getting this one read. Still loved it ...


----------



## Atunah

I loved it too. I got all exited to get a must have book. Darn it. Hopefully the next one will be a great one too. Heath can be so totally spot on and unbelievable, and a few times they are not quite hitting the mark. More on that off though.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished reading both of the Lorraine Heaths and enjoyed both, but the first one is very different from the typical premise.  I agree with Crebel at 5 stars for that one.  I'm eager to see where this story line goes in this series.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Julie Anne Long has lost her home and everything in it to the fire in Northern California. Dabney G. from AAR is trying to organize a fundraising effort to help her out. Not sure if this link will come through--if not keep an eye on the AAR website, perhaps they will also post a link. https://www.gofundme.com/lending-a-hand-to-julie-anne-long?fbclid=IwAR3-FAvrSEeIlgXBf6EiouQZdB56Jk8yCHHvrR-KIklbQJ85-UnPgIMzqdM


----------



## Atunah

Oh how horrible. So much destruction and so many dead and missing. What a horrific fire this is. So sorry to hear about her house being gone. I can't even imagine. I have watched news to some harrowing stories of barely getting out alive. 

Thanks for posting the link Wisteria.


----------



## Atunah

I might be willing to donate a few bucks  but I can't find anything on the site about what payments they take and if I can use my "pen" name I use here or if it has to be a real name. Odd that this info isn't upfront somewhere. Anyone know? I never used this site. 

eta: looks like one has to use real name so that won't work for me in this day and age.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I loved it too. I got all exited to get a must have book. Darn it. Hopefully the next one will be a great one too. Heath can be so totally spot on and unbelievable, and a few times they are not quite hitting the mark. More on that off though.





Trophywife007 said:


> I just finished reading both of the Lorraine Heaths and enjoyed both, but the first one is very different from the typical premise. I agree with Crebel at 5 stars for that one. I'm eager to see where this story line goes in this series.


I completely agree with Trophywife. Book #2 was really good (4*s from me), but it didn't bring out the same "feels" for me as Book #1 which actually made me cry - not too often HR can do that. I'm looking forward to more of this series.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't been able to read much at all lately. I hate moving. I mean I hate hate hate it. I can't even put it in words how much I hate it. . I wish I had a fairy godmother and she could just wave a wand and little helpers come in and do it all for me. Alas, I pulled a muscle somewhere and have to soldier on. I swear, that muscle hadn't been used in years. 

So I barely had a few minutes to even relax enough. Even if I am just sitting, my mind just can't stay on a book. Its horrible. Its worse than a book slump. And I really need some HR right now. Sigh. Hopefully soon. Its going to get worse before it gets better though. Now I have to paint this weekend. Its right next to moving on my list of things I.DO.NOT.WANT.TO.DO

Funny since many moons ago I did that for a trade. Painting that is, not moving.

And to top it off I opened a wine to let it breathe and the cork collapsed and the wine came shooting out all over me and the counters. Its a wee bit ripe.  But I just don't care right now.

I been reading, or I should say trying to read this one. A bit at a time. 


Been looking forward to that one as I loved the first one in that series. I might have to put it aside and read something less anticipated until I have more time and brain cells to read it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I haven't been able to read much at all lately. I hate moving. I mean I hate hate hate it. I can't even put it in words how much I hate it. . I wish I had a fairy godmother and she could just wave a wand and little helpers come in and do it all for me. Alas, I pulled a muscle somewhere and have to soldier on. I swear, that muscle hadn't been used in years.


I completely sympathize....my husband's career sent us all over the country for years. Now that he is finally retired I have decreed that no power on earth is ever going to get me to move ever again. Sending you some extra energy mojo to help get the painting over with as quickly as possible. I know you can do it! Then reward yourself with a good book. The boxes will still be waiting for you next month. 

I have been reading a new to me author who has provided a good escape when I needed to shut out all the political turmoil. These have all been solid 4s for me and are pretty easy reads if you need something to take your mind off which box to unpack next.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I been reading, or I should say trying to read this one. A bit at a time.
> 
> 
> Been looking forward to that one as I loved the first one in that series. I might have to put it aside and read something less anticipated until I have more time and brain cells to read it.


Ugh, I feel for you. I moved a lot when I was younger, but now I've been in the same house for almost 20 yrs and I can't even imagine moving!

I read Barbarous after reading and loving Dangerous, but unfortunately, I didn't love it quite as much. It was good, but not great. What I loved about Dangerous was the way the author took the usual tropes and spun them enough so that the story was different and felt fresh. Barbarous was much more of a standard Regency. An easy read, but not out of the ordinary.

I finally read The Governess Game by Tessa Dare. Fluffy and entertaining - just what I needed in my current state of mind.


----------



## Atunah

OMG everything hurts.    . And only one room done. Still have to do dining and living room tomorrow.  

We did the bedroom and never have there been more nooks and crannies and molding and door frames and stuff to tape up. OMG. I sued to do this stuff for a living back in Germany. 30 years ago. That was my trade, painting. Houses, inside out, some church restoration, just regular painting stuff. I haven't touched a paint brush or roller in like 25 years. 

I am gonna sleep like a baby tonight I think. But then still lots to do. Ugh. Glad though we spend a wee bit more on good paint from Sherwin Williams. We used a green over a darker tan/brown paint. One coat seems to have done the job. Its called Leapfrog Green.  . Its very green.  . But more in a deep designer kind. Will go well with our darkish honey colored bedroom set and the wooden floors. We are sticking with the tan downstairs. Matching so we only paint some of the walls. 

And we had a cold front last week and all my plants are basically dead now. Just some trees left. Oh well. I don't have the time or patience to cover up 70 feet of yard with blankets. Lady that had the house went overboard. But even the climbing stuff on the gazebo went half dead. It is what it is. I'll just plant stuff in spring again. Some of the ground covers feel and look like wet rags after the freeze. I'd cry if it wasn't looking so funny.


----------



## Atunah

As I am feeling like garbage today, I am getting some reading in I hope. In addition of feeling muscles I didn't know I had, my throat still hurts and now my chest a bit. Like I am getting a cold or something. Miserable weather too.

We got the painting done. My honey wanted a green bedroom and boy is it green. .










Dinning and living is kind of a tan color. 2 toned as there are moldings half way up the wall in the dining. I cursed the molding god while taping up all the stuff. I was going for something a wee bit more suble green, but he gets what he wants. Our bedroom furniture is like a warm honey wood so it will look nice I think. A wee bit deeper and warmer than the floors.

So I am hoping to finishe the MInerva Spencer book today. I figured the 2nd wouldn't be quite as good as the first. That first really did turn the old trope of the harem on its head, didn't it. Its what made me take notice of that author.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> As I am feeling like garbage today, I am getting some reading in I hope. In addition of feeling muscles I didn't know I had, my throat still hurts and now my chest a bit. Like I am getting a cold or something. Miserable weather too.
> 
> We got the painting done. My honey wanted a green bedroom and boy is it green. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinning and living is kind of a tan color. 2 toned as there are moldings half way up the wall in the dining. I cursed the molding god while taping up all the stuff. I was going for something a wee bit more suble green, but he gets what he wants. Our bedroom furniture is like a warm honey wood so it will look nice I think. A wee bit deeper and warmer than the floors.
> 
> So I am hoping to finishe the MInerva Spencer book today. I figured the 2nd wouldn't be quite as good as the first. That first really did turn the old trope of the harem on its head, didn't it. Its what made me take notice of that author.


Looks good, I like the color! I was hoping to get the spare bedrooms painted before the kids came over for Thanksgiving. But, that didn't happen.  New plan is to paint the rooms after Christmas. I kwym mean about the sore muscles... the older I get the more of a workout painting turns out to be! 

I haven't read much HR lately. The last book I read was . I thought it was just okay, rated it 3.5 stars. I didn't like it as well as many of my goodread friends, most rated it 5 stars.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah, those green walls are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the color. Hope you take a little down time now to enjoy the holiday and do some reading.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

For those of us who have loved Jo Beverley's books and also enjoy a good Christmas-themed story....one of her earlier works set in the medieval period just became available for kindle a few days ago. It is $2.99. I have not read it yet myself (so can't technically recommend it) but---it is by Jo Beverley. What can I say? I was devastated when I heard about her death and most of her books were 4s and 5s for me. This one is short....only slightly over 100 pages....but sounds intriguing. And it is by Jo Beverley!!!


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Atunah, those green walls are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the color. Hope you take a little down time now to enjoy the holiday and do some reading.


Thanks  Is green. Course its called "Leapfrog green" after all. 
I'll have to now buy a new duvet cover as mine is plaid red and white. 

Doing some reading today, but so much stuff to do. We haven't packed anything and I been doing all the decluttering and throwing stuff out alone. Yet I still have barely scratched the surface. And I still have to then clean this place. Ugh. They nickel and dime you when you rent and move out.

But today I am not doing anything house related. About to take turkey out of freezer and put in oven. 

And hopefully I can finish the Minerva Spencer today. Saturday I am getting my fridge. Finally a fridge newer than 1985. 



Wisteria Clematis said:


> For those of us who have loved Jo Beverley's books and also enjoy a good Christmas-themed story....one of her earlier works set in the medieval period just became available for kindle a few days ago. It is $2.99. I have not read it yet myself (so can't technically recommend it) but---it is by Jo Beverley. What can I say? I was devastated when I heard about her death and most of her books were 4s and 5s for me. This one is short....only slightly over 100 pages....but sounds intriguing. And it is by Jo Beverley!!!


You know, I am not one to usually read the shorts. But the way my brain is lately this might work at the moment. At least I'd get something finished for a change. Gonna check it out. And yes, its Jo Beverley.


----------



## readingril

Oooh it's in KU! Oh. Which book do I kick out? 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh! Oh! Oh! Stella Riley has a brand new book out in her Rockcliffe series! Happy Thanksgiving everyone   

You're welcome.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh! Stella Riley has a brand new book out in her Rockcliffe series! Happy Thanksgiving everyone
> 
> You're welcome.


Just finished this one.....(sigh). My first 5 star read in months. I loved it so much-very beginning was a tiny bit slow but wow! Totally worth it. And Rockcliffe himself played a major role, with cameo appearances of many familiar faces from the first five books in this series. Plus there are two romances in this one! The heroines are two cousins who are more like sisters, who temporarily trade identities (unbeknownst to their families) so that one can go to London and one can head up North. Adventures happen! Highly recommended.


----------



## Atunah

Arg, now I want to read that. But I haven't read the 3 previous ones yet.  

I keep moving stuff on the top of my next read list and now that list is a mountain. Sigh. I just not been able to read much lately. Hopefully by the new year it will be better.


----------



## Atunah

Can't get the link maker to work anymore

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H15FWCL

This is free. First in series. Sheri Cobb South - The Weaver takes a wife.

This authors historical mystery has been recommended in that thread. This is regency romance I am pretty sure, not HM.


----------



## crebel

I was able to get the Link-Maker to work with the ASIN, but it has been wonky lately (I think it's probably just one more problem on Amazon's end this time).

Odd cartoon-like covers on this series - makes it look like a farce, but free is good when you know it's an author you already like. Good find, thanks, Atunah.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks crebel. There have been 2 or 3 other covers and this is I guess the best of the bunch? That's not saying much. The others are more bare bones regency type drawings. 

Looking at reviews it seems to be one of those shorter type traditional regencies. No titled hero and some called him unique for the genre. We'll see.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

On the radar: a new book is coming out Jan 1 in the Farthingale series by Meara Platt. I think a few of us have been reading these.


----------



## Atunah

I keep wanting to start those Wisteria. 

I am 2 days away of sleeping in my new place i am like     . i want to settle and read a whole book.     

I miss reading.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I keep wanting to start those Wisteria.
> 
> I am 2 days away of sleeping in my new place i am like    . i want to settle and read a whole book.
> 
> I miss reading.


Wow! You are going to be settled in before Christmas!!! Just hang in there....you will soon be reading like crazy.


----------



## Atunah

Looking at the mountains of boxes and stuff and junk still in the apartment, I won't be settled for quite some time. I still have to throw out so much stuff from the apt, stuff we won't take with us. We kind of ran out of time anyway with packing. its just so overwhelming. I'll still have to drag carloads over by myself. But yeah, we'll be eating xmas at the house. Assuming I can find the boxes with the utensils by then.  

I don't know how folks downsize to a tiny house. Ours is pretty small already at 1500sf, but they move into those 400sf. Although my first apartment in the US was like that size. Now we have all this crap and stuff. 

I could open a store just with storage containers. I kept buying them on woot offs and such. Why? I have no clue. Although I use a lot of them but holy moly. An never have I seen more wires and bits and gadgets and more bits. There are boxes and boxes with just such bits. I marked the boxes WTF bits.  

I am trying to finish a UF and I haven't turned my kindle on wifi in a long time as I have some HR downloaded from teh library. I can't even tell you which ones as they are on the other kindle and its in one of my carry bags to take to the house. I can't find anything right now. 

This is what humans get for evolving. They used to be able to pack the tent and what was in it on a horse. Off you go. 

Oh, just remembered, last night with the Early by Kelly Bowen is one of those library loans sitting on my kindle. And also Wicked and the Wallflower: Bareknuckle Bastards Book 1. That one been expired for like 2 or 3 weeks now. I don't even know. 

I did finish Minerva Spencer Barbarous a while back finally. Not as good as the first, but still good. I think it was a 3.5 for me. There were some cheesy bits in it I didn't connect to totally.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah, I feel your pain. Two years ago when my husband finally retired we moved out of a four bedroom home that we’d been in for eighteen years to a tiny house on the other side of the continent. Eighteen years of accumulated stuff had to disappear! I gave multiple carloads to Habitat for Humanity, Salvation Army picked up most of the furniture, 1600 books went to our local library, and I rented a huge dumpster that got filled FOUR times with the stuff that nobody wanted. The good part is the worst is behind you. At least when you start unpacking everything starts looking better and better (unlike when you are packing and everything is a mess). Be kind to yourself, it doesn’t have to get done in a day.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I know. I just hate that I kept pushing this off. I mean I took my time,didn't want to stress, but still ran out of time a bit. Even though we gave ourselves 6 weeks. I did most of the stuff so far, hubby only started packing some stuff this weekend. So I been at this stressed out already. 

Thankfully we have a dumpster here at the apartment. It keeps getting full, but oh well.  . So I have to get rid of what I can while I have access to that thing. 

I am about to turn in. Its early, but I am tired and we have to get up early. They'll be here at 8:30 and I still have to move some stuff around for them to get through. That has been a big issue. Where to put the things they need to take while working around the clutter that stays behind for the junk people. A garage helps in those cases, but we don't have one here. So it has to all sit in piles in the middle and side and everywhere. Its like a obstacle course here.  

We'll dump all boxes into the garage and I'll work them out from there at the house. At least that way I don't have the clutter right away and its out of sight when I take a break. But I still have to come to the apt each day first to finish cleaning, dumping and more moving. 

Gonna turn in and finish this UF book I am reading. Not much left. Then I make  a point that each day in the middle of moving, I take an hour or so to read for a break. Then continue. That way I can recharge my batteries and finally finish those library loans. I'll have to adjust my reading challenge on goodreads and I am just way behind at this point sadly,.


----------



## worktolive

I live in an 1100 sq ft house and that definitely helps cut down on the packrat tendencies as we just don't have the luxury of lots of space. Unfortunately, we do have a large unfinished "under house" area which has collected lots of extra stuff over the years. Since it's not in the living quarters, it's totally out of sight, out of mind. 

I just finished Any Groom Will Do by Charis Michaels. It's set in the early Victorian period (1830's) and although the MOC plot is somewhat improbable, the author's notes at the end indicate that she did do a fair amount of research on the plot details, so it's not all wallpaper historical. The hero marries the heroine because she offers him her large dowry to fund a speculative venture involving the mining of guano (bat excrement), in the Bahamas, to be used as fertilizer. Apparently that was actually a real thing in the 1800's and quite a few people made a lot of money on it. The things we learn from historical romance....

As for the book itself, it was enjoyable, pretty low conflict, low angst, likable characters.


----------



## Atunah

The bed, me and hubby and most importantly, all my kindles have arrived at the house. I had to cook dinner with one spoon, a wobbly pan and had to do some inventive seasoning. All the boxes are in the garage and I hadn't actually packed most of my daily kitchen stuff yet. 

I finished the UF and I am going to start on either when a duke loves a woman by Lorraine Heath, or Last Night with the Earl. The Sarah Mclean is on the non lit basic so has to wait. I think I'll pick the Heath. Reading on my Voyage and I didn't catch it on the Oasis before it went back to the library.  

So much catching up to do. Nut I'll try to read an hour in between moving and cleaning.


----------



## Atunah

So I picked When a Duke loves a woman by Lorraine Heath and I am about halfway through. Love the leads in this one. Heroine especially. She runs a tavern and is tall. And she just flew at some of her customers into a fight when she found out they were the ones that almost killed THE DUKE.  

I hope I have one more day tomorrow cleaning and finishing at the old place. I hurt my shoulder so bad that for the last 2 days I was doing everything with one arm. That was some intense pain. Its still really painful, but instead of a level 12 out of 10, its a 7. So progress, I hope. I think it was all the lifting trash into the dumpster. 

I am sitting here sipping tea all day as its really cold here right now. Today I finished outside the balconies and I froze my lovely arse off. Don't know how one person can collect that many planting containers. Threw most of them out. Got earth now to plant in.  . Still doing peppers in my Earthboxes though as it just grows better. 

I hope I can finish this book this weekend. I will read ALL THE BOOKS starting in the new year. EVERY SINGLE ONE. So there.


----------



## Atunah

Well yes, talking to myself. 

I am done done done. Out of the old place. All I have left are the keys I need to drive on Wednesday to drop off.

So I am now going to take
an hour and finish my book here. I scouted that window out when we looked at the house. Said that will be my reading window, just needs a chair. I now have a wall recliner there. 
See that view? Not easy to find that smack in the Alamo City.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Well yes, talking to myself.
> 
> I am done done done. Out of the old place. All I have left are the keys I need to drive on Wednesday to drop off.
> 
> So I am now going to take
> an hour and finish my book here. I scouted that window out when we looked at the house. Said that will be my reading window, just needs a chair. I now have a wall recliner there.
> See that view? Not easy to find that smack in the Alamo City.


WooHoo! Looks like the perfect spot to settle down with a cuppa and a good book. Enjoy yourself.

This book finally made it to the top of my MOI (Mountain of Immortality) and I enjoyed it very much. I immediately bought and continued reading book 2 in the series.



It is currently free, and the next 5 books are only $3.99 with book 7 due out in February.


----------



## Atunah

I am still trying to decipher the map to my MOI. Thanks for the rec, got the first one free to try out. 

I didn't manage to finish the "Heath" book yet. I fell asleep on the recliner. I guess the daily driving and moving and cleaning got to me. Hubby is vegging out watching twilight zone marathon 

I usually get a bit of reading done before bed too, but lately I fall asleep no matter if I lay down at 8 or 9 or 10. 

I did see a herd of deer from that window. There is a park a bit to the right and they come out this way to look for who knows what. We kind of have the same animals here we had at the apartment. That was on a greenbelt too. We also have 2 neighbor cats that use our backyard to have their territory war. Cats, deer, squirrels, cardinals and some other pretty birds is what I saw so far. Oh, and we have a skunk skulking around the shed.   . He keeps turning on the solar motion lights on the back fence. 

Back to the book. Will finish today, then I don't know whats next. Maybe I'll just be bold and go for the freebie you just recommended.


----------



## worktolive

crebel said:


> WooHoo! Looks like the perfect spot to settle down with a cuppa and a good book. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> This book finally made it to the top of my MOI (Mountain of Immortality) and I enjoyed it very much. I immediately bought and continued reading book 2 in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently free, and the next 5 books are only $3.99 with book 7 due out in February.


Thanks! Not an author I'd heard of before, so I probably wouldn't have downloaded this freebie otherwise - I've gotten much more selective about the free books these days.  However, it sounds like this one has a lovely beta-ish type hero so I'm all over it. These days, I have no patience for the over-the-top alpha types.

By the way, Happy New Year! Wishing you all a wonderful year in books in 2019.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> WooHoo! Looks like the perfect spot to settle down with a cuppa and a good book. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> This book finally made it to the top of my MOI (Mountain of Immortality) and I enjoyed it very much. I immediately bought and continued reading book 2 in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently free, and the next 5 books are only $3.99 with book 7 due out in February.


Picked it up, as well. Thanks for the rec!

Atunah, glad to hear your ordeal is over and you're moved in. Nice reading spot!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Well, the new Meara Platt book turned out to be a dud for me. The plot was so improbable that it became harder and harder to suspend belief; and instead of rooting for the hero and heroine I began feeling impatient with them. I need to own up that I haven't finished it--I put it back on the TBR shelf to pick up again and give it another try when I might be less critical. Bit I have a feeling this is one of those cases where an author should have ended a series while it was still going strong, instead of trying to prolong it into eternity with weaker and weaker stories.

But....oh. Oh. Oh! I am currently reading a brand new book by a brand new author who is definitely going on my auto-buy list. Her name is Mia Vincy and the book is "A Wicked Kind of Husband." It is a marriage of convenience story but feels totally fresh and new. Mostly because the dialog (between all the characters, not only the hero and heroine) sparkles and often makes me laugh. Here is an example:

"What happened to you last night?" she said. "It looks like someone punched you in the face."

"Someone did."

"Does that happen often?"

"Not very."

"Oh."

She took a knife and quartered her pear.

"Is that it?" he said

"I don't know what you mean."

"That's all you have to say? 'Oh.'" She looked at him blankly. "Where's the love and sympathy, wife? You aren't wondering what happened? You aren't wondering if I'm in pain? You aren't wondering if your dear husband will be all right?"

"Mainly I'm wondering why you don't get punched in the face more often."

. . . . .
I am loving this book!


----------



## readingril

And it's a KU title... YAY!

Just finished Karen Ranny's The English Duke.  I don't think any of my Overdrive libraries have The Texan Duke... need to recommend!


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> "What happened to you last night?" she said. "It looks like someone punched you in the face."
> 
> "Someone did."
> 
> "Does that happen often?"
> 
> "Not very."
> 
> "Oh."
> 
> She took a knife and quartered her pear.
> 
> "Is that it?" he said
> 
> "I don't know what you mean."
> 
> "That's all you have to say? 'Oh.'" She looked at him blankly. "Where's the love and sympathy, wife? You aren't wondering what happened? You aren't wondering if I'm in pain? You aren't wondering if your dear husband will be all right?"
> 
> "Mainly I'm wondering why you don't get punched in the face more often."


That sounds like my kind of book and I love MOC plots. Thanks for the rec. I'm always a bit hesitant to try new authors these days unless I get a rec for one.


----------



## Atunah

Had a KU slot available, got  it.  

I pretty much find most new authors via this thread now. I trust you guys. Its really hard to sift out the good from the bad with all those crap titles those marketers put up. They are smart enough now to use similar covers so you cant go by anything anymore. Looking through the reviews helps, but I am tired of sifting through all that. 

You guys like something, I'll check it out. That easy,


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> WooHoo! Looks like the perfect spot to settle down with a cuppa and a good book. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> This book finally made it to the top of my MOI (Mountain of Immortality) and I enjoyed it very much. I immediately bought and continued reading book 2 in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently free, and the next 5 books are only $3.99 with book 7 due out in February.


I am starting this one right now. I have a couple of library books I still have to read, but they aren't calling to me. Turned off wifi on the voyage for those so I don't run out of time. I still have 5 days to go though.

I finished the Heath 

And its the 2nd in a series. She has a kind of theme now with those. Rookery meets Lordlings. Quite enjoyable, but not as good as previous series. I am looking forward to the next. This series is based on a flock of byblows that were left on a good hearted woman's doorstep. First was one of the "boys" this one one of the "girls". Obviously the lordling in this one is a Duke of course of course. . I thought the mean Duke's mother changed her tune way to fast. She wasn't as fleshed out as I would have liked. The story could have used more pages I think. Even though it wasn't a short one. There were a tad too many love scenes. Not that they were crass or anything, just went on too many pages when I wanted some more story.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am starting this one right now. I have a couple of library books I still have to read, but they aren't calling to me. Turned off wifi on the voyage for those so I don't run out of time. I still have 5 days to go though.
> 
> I finished the Heath
> 
> And its the 2nd in a series. She has a kind of theme now with those. Rookery meets Lordlings. Quite enjoyable, but not as good as previous series. I am looking forward to the next. This series is based on a flock of byblows that were left on a good hearted woman's doorstep. First was one of the "boys" this one one of the "girls". Obviously the lordling in this one is a Duke of course of course. . I thought the mean Duke's mother changed her tune way to fast. She wasn't as fleshed out as I would have liked. The story could have used more pages I think. Even though it wasn't a short one. There were a tad too many love scenes. Not that they were crass or anything, just went on too many pages when I wanted some more story.


Let us know what you think of the Cottman book, I have no clue where I found out about it, but am now on book 4 of the series.

I liked the Heath well enough, but thought it was just "okay" and gave it 3 stars in my personal ratings. I have such a hard time believing the 2 from such disparate backgrounds would really get together (and be accepted) for keeps in that day and age.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Let us know what you think of the Cottman book, I have no clue where I found out about it, but am now on book 4 of the series.
> 
> I liked the Heath well enough, but thought it was just "okay" and gave it 3 stars in my personal ratings. I have such a hard time believing the 2 from such disparate backgrounds would really get together (and be accepted) for keeps in that day and age.


I'll let you know about the Cottman.

I hear you about that Heath book, I gave it a 3.5, rounded down to a 3 on Goodreads. I mean lots of HR are pretty improbable, but they usually make it more believable. This was just a wee bit too nicely tied up with a bow towards the end. Especially for me his mother and how she just suddenly changed her tune. Not sure what it is, but it didn't read really like a Lorraine Heath to me. Just can't put my finger on it. I do look forward to the next story, but I hope its a wee bit more "hmpf" whatever the word I am looking for. I guess I want the Heath magic when I read a Heath.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

First in a new trilogy by an author with a good track record (most of her older books have been 4 stars for me). Really great, zingy dialog between hero and heroine and just the right amount of steam! I highly recommend and can hardly wait for the next one now.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'm giving it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

Well poo. I got the Lara Temple title via my library and got all exited when it auto checked out. Then I looked at its not in kindle format. Only overdrive, so I can't read it.  . Why in the world would they not have a kindle version of this one . I read that authors other trilogy and really like her writing. Great author in the harlequin stable. 

Well for now I am going to read the 2nd in the Cottman series crebel recommended. Finished the first one and I liked it so now I want to know how the 2nd goes so I just bought it.  . It had some moments in there were I wanted to hit the  hero over the head, but I did enjoy it. Easy read. Hero younger than many HR I read I think. He was 23 I think? Hence the wanting to hit him over the head.   Now on to his brothers story. 

I am still so far behind reading. I am still looking at a mountain of boxes in the garage. Its basically just boxes in there right now.   Bit by bit. But I had to so yardwork first for the brush pickup yesterday. The woman who lived here planted so much stuff I think she was addicted to it. Like she saw a "empty" spot and stuck something else there. Step by step. We even did some wee  mulching in a spot to see how it goes. Coming weekend will go down to frost so I'll have to cover my oranges and talk to my grapefruit tree about not dying. Grapefruit is too big to cover up. They do taste really good. I am having one most mornings and there are still like a 100 on the darn tree. 

One thing I never thought was that one of the first think I would buy for a house was a grapefruit knife and spoon.  

Hubby is on a trip til late tonight so I am doing some much needed reading. Its raining outside so I can't do any yard work anyway. *cue the Supertramp song


----------



## worktolive

I finally made it to the top of the library list for Someone to Trust, the latest Mary Balogh and finished it yesterday. I liked it but felt like it started slow and didn't pick up until about a third of the way in.



I also downloaded a sample of The Matrimonial Advertisement by Mimi Matthews, then promptly one-clicked because it immediately grabbed me and it was only $0.99. It's a mid-1800's Victorian and features a scarred hero, a heroine on the run, and a marriage of convenience, basically all of my favorite tropes.  Sorry, the link below is to the audible edition. I can't seem to get the link maker to pull up the Kindle edition.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the Mimi Matthews recommendation, worktolive (I know it's work to live, but I always want to shorten it to Olive   ).  This is a new-to-me author, but I figure I can't go wrong for .99 and a recommendation from you.  Purchased!


----------



## Andra

worktolive said:


> Sorry, the link below is to the audible edition. I can't seem to get the link maker to pull up the Kindle edition.


If you search on the ASIN when things are being difficult, you can often get them to work.



I picked this one up as well. I don't read romance as often as you all do, but I occasionally find something in this thread that causes me to try something different.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> But....oh. Oh. Oh! I am currently reading a brand new book by a brand new author who is definitely going on my auto-buy list. Her name is Mia Vincy and the book is "A Wicked Kind of Husband." It is a marriage of convenience story but feels totally fresh and new. Mostly because the dialog (between all the characters, not only the hero and heroine) sparkles and often makes me laugh. Here is an example:
> 
> "What happened to you last night?" she said. "It looks like someone punched you in the face."
> 
> "Someone did."
> 
> "Does that happen often?"
> 
> "Not very."
> 
> "Oh."
> 
> She took a knife and quartered her pear.
> 
> "Is that it?" he said
> 
> "I don't know what you mean."
> 
> "That's all you have to say? 'Oh.'" She looked at him blankly. "Where's the love and sympathy, wife? You aren't wondering what happened? You aren't wondering if I'm in pain? You aren't wondering if your dear husband will be all right?"
> 
> "Mainly I'm wondering why you don't get punched in the face more often."
> 
> . . . . .
> I am loving this book!


Reading this right now and about half way through and I am loving the heck out of this one. What a find this is. And its the only one by this author darn it. Highly highly recommend this one. Its in KU, but I'd buy anything by this author outright. The banter in this is just so spot on, but there are also a lot of depths to the characters that are slowly coming out. Such a well done book so far. Gonna finish today.

I read the first 2 now in the Cottman crebel recommended and I'll be reading the next one soon. I think I liked the 2nd one better than the first. Probably liked the hero better.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Reading this right now and about half way through and I am loving the heck out of this one. What a find this is. And its the only one by this author darn it. Highly highly recommend this one. Its in KU, but I'd buy anything by this author outright. The banter in this is just so spot on, but there are also a lot of depths to the characters that are slowly coming out. Such a well done book so far. Gonna finish today.
> 
> I read the first 2 now in the Cottman crebel recommended and I'll be reading the next one soon. I think I liked the 2nd one better than the first. Probably liked the hero better.


 ;
Whew! So glad you are liking the Mia Vincy book and I didn't steer you wrong.  It is supposed to be the first in a new series so I hope she writes fast.


----------



## readingril

I'm glad you gals are still here. ❤ 💛 💚💙 
My Kindle definitely approves!
*click* *click*


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Can't get the link maker to work anymore
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H15FWCL
> 
> This is free. First in series. Sheri Cobb South - The Weaver takes a wife.
> 
> This authors historical mystery has been recommended in that thread. This is regency romance I am pretty sure, not HM.





crebel said:


> I was able to get the Link-Maker to work with the ASIN, but it has been wonky lately (I think it's probably just one more problem on Amazon's end this time).
> 
> Odd cartoon-like covers on this series - makes it look like a farce, but free is good when you know it's an author you already like. Good find, thanks, Atunah.


I got around to reading this book we talked about last November and went on to read the rest of the series. I enjoyed them all, each 3 1/2, not quite 4 stars for me. Light reading, no steam, unusual H in book #1 and the other books continue to revolve around that couple.

Book 3 was my least favorite, too many "misunderstandings" easily solved with actual conversation instead of talking around each other. There was also an epilogue at the end of #3 that I can not for the life of me figure out why it isn't at the end of book #4 as it sets of the premise of another series with the children of the couples in #1-4. Not sure why she chose to give us a glimpse of 20 years into the future and then returns to the present for book #4.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I got around to reading this book we talked about last November and went on to read the rest of the series. I enjoyed them all, each 3 1/2, not quite 4 stars for me. Light reading, no steam, unusual H in book #1 and the other books continue to revolve around that couple.
> 
> Book 3 was my least favorite, too many "misunderstandings" easily solved with actual conversation instead of talking around each other. There was also an epilogue at the end of #3 that I can not for the life of me figure out why it isn't at the end of book #4 as it sets of the premise of another series with the children of the couples in #1-4. Not sure why she chose to give us a glimpse of 20 years into the future and then returns to the present for book #4.


I always love that you go through series as that helps me to know if I even need to start.

Ugh, misunderstandings. They can really annoy me if its just too much. I wonder if the author had first stopped at #3 and then decided to write another later? That really sounds bizarre to put that future look in a previous book.


----------



## worktolive

Entangled is having a huge $0.99 sale on what looks like pretty much all of their historicals. Over 200 books are on sale. Here's the link to their sale page:

https://entangledpublishing.com/books.html?book_genre=170&book_imprint=221%2C218%2C232&p=1&order=release_date&dir=desc&mode=grid

I picked up a couple of books that looked interesting.... but only a couple.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> Entangled is having a huge $0.99 sale on what looks like pretty much all of their historicals. Over 200 books are on sale. Here's the link to their sale page:
> 
> https://entangledpublishing.com/books.html?book_genre=170&book_imprint=221%2C218%2C232&p=1&order=release_date&dir=desc&mode=grid
> 
> I picked up a couple of books that looked interesting.... but only a couple.


I get so overwhelmed when so many books are put on sale - very difficult for me to go through


----------



## readingril

Wisteria Clematis said:


> But....oh. Oh. Oh! I am currently reading a brand new book by a brand new author who is definitely going on my auto-buy list. Her name is Mia Vincy and the book is "A Wicked Kind of Husband." It is a marriage of convenience story but feels totally fresh and new. Mostly because the dialog (between all the characters, not only the hero and heroine) sparkles and often makes me laugh. Here is an example:
> 
> "What happened to you last night?" she said. "It looks like someone punched you in the face."
> 
> "Someone did."
> 
> "Does that happen often?"
> 
> "Not very."
> 
> "Oh."
> 
> She took a knife and quartered her pear.
> 
> "Is that it?" he said
> 
> "I don't know what you mean."
> 
> "That's all you have to say? 'Oh.'" She looked at him blankly. "Where's the love and sympathy, wife? You aren't wondering what happened? You aren't wondering if I'm in pain? You aren't wondering if your dear husband will be all right?"
> 
> "Mainly I'm wondering why you don't get punched in the face more often."
> 
> . . . . .
> I am loving this book!


Now THAT was a very good book! Thanks for the rec!


----------



## holodandreicka

I like history)


----------



## worktolive

Her Baseborn Bridegroom, by Alice Coldbreath, is on sale for $0.99. It's a KU book and it caught my eye when I was skimming through the February specials. The hero is a knight who is baseborn, although on good terms with his father and brothers, while the heroine has been basically locked up in a tower her entire life by her uncle and aunt who convinced her that she was an invalid and hideous to look at (she has red hair and lots of freckles) so they could control her fortune.

I rarely read medieval romances but I liked the sample and decided to read it right away rather then letting it get buried on the TBR mountain of doom. The heroine was naive, but no pushover once she realized how she'd been taken advantage of, and the hero, a hard alpha warrior type, was completely befuddled by his growing feelings for her. It was cute. I'd recommend it. There are two more books starring the hero's legitimate brothers.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

worktolive said:


> Her Baseborn Bridegroom, by Alice Coldbreath, is on sale for $0.99. It's a KU book and it caught my eye when I was skimming through the February specials. The hero is a knight who is baseborn, although on good terms with his father and brothers, while the heroine has been basically locked up in a tower her entire life by her uncle and aunt who convinced her that she was an invalid and hideous to look at (she has red hair and lots of freckles) so they could control her fortune.
> 
> I rarely read medieval romances but I liked the sample and decided to read it right away rather then letting it get buried on the TBR mountain of doom. The heroine was naive, but no pushover once she realized how she'd been taken advantage of, and the hero, a hard alpha warrior type, was completely befuddled by his growing feelings for her. It was cute. I'd recommend it. There are two more books starring the hero's legitimate brothers.


You sold me..... I just downloaded it. Since Atunah has decreed that none of us can croak until we finish our TBR mountains I figure that having one more book is extra insurance.  The plot sounds interesting and recommendations here are like gold to me. Thanks for this one!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Off topic but.......I just noticed that Atunah is well on her way to having made 12,000 posts on kboards. Good god, woman!!!


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Off topic but.......I just noticed that Atunah is well on her way to having made 12,000 posts on kboards. Good god, woman!!!




The not croak orders came from crebel I think. I am just following said orders. 

Thanks for the rec olive, always like to find some more KU reads and good HR. Also not much done anymore in medieval. I'd get it even if it wasn't in KU though based on your rec and all those reviews.


----------



## crebel

Wisteria Clematis said:


> You sold me..... I just downloaded it. Since Atunah has decreed that none of us can croak until we finish our TBR mountains Mountains of Imortality (MOI) I figure that having one more book is extra insurance.  The plot sounds interesting and recommendations here are like gold to me. Thanks for this one!


Fixed that for you ...


----------



## Atunah

I think I'll go to bed and start the new Elizabeth Hoyt. I am worn out. Did a lot of yard work today and some yesterday. 
Did some mulching and weeding and planted 2 avocado trees in large containers outside. Put my feet up outside to finish the book I was reading. Now I am ready for some Hoyt. Anyone read this one yet? Some of the reviews are pretty brutal. Many are big fans of this writer and the Maiden Lane series and are very disappointed. Many even question if Hoyt actually wrote it. I guess I'll find out whats up. I am also a huge fan of Hoyt.

Its the first in a new series


Here are my avocado trees. Bit sad after shipping, but its normal. They cut them back so they survive the trip. 
I am growing them in containers as they get like 20-40 feet tall and I don't have that space in my yard. Nor do I want to climb up ladders to get to my fruits. 









And my mulching. All that brown towards the deck and around the left side of it. i am just following some of the lines the previous owners already cut out of the yard. It was just too overgrown and just messy looking.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I think I'll go to bed and start the new Elizabeth Hoyt. I am worn out. Did a lot of yard work today and some yesterday.
> Did some mulching and weeding and planted 2 avocado trees in large containers outside. Put my feet up outside to finish the book I was reading. Now I am ready for some Hoyt. Anyone read this one yet? Some of the reviews are pretty brutal. Many are big fans of this writer and the Maiden Lane series and are very disappointed. Many even question if Hoyt actually wrote it. I guess I'll find out whats up. I am also a huge fan of Hoyt.
> 
> Its the first in a new series
> 
> 
> Here are my avocado trees. Bit sad after shipping, but its normal. They cut them back so they survive the trip.
> I am growing them in containers as they get like 20-40 feet tall and I don't have that space in my yard. Nor do I want to climb up ladders to get to my fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my mulching. All that brown towards the deck and around the left side of it. i am just following some of the lines the previous owners already cut out of the yard. It was just too overgrown and just messy looking.


I am a big fan of Hoyt too, but I couldn't even bring myself to finish that book. Ugh. Nothing about it hit me in the right way. Please let us know what you think and if I should give it another try.

Your new yard looks gorgeous!!! How did you ever find this place?? I foresee lots of happy hours reading out there.


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Your new yard looks gorgeous!!! How did you ever find this place?? I foresee lots of happy hours reading out there.


I second that! I'm very envious. I live on the side of a hill, so we have no flat land anywhere. We do have a nice little deck and a view out over the canyon though.  I'd attach a photo but I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## Atunah

Canyon view, wow. That sounds awesome. No canyons in San Antonio that I know off. 
But I have a kind of view to the back and side of yard as its a big green belt creek area.

It took us 16 months non stop looking and missing out of some houses. One we bid on had a koi pond and was larger. 
Our agent wasn't kidding when she said that the market in our price range is cut throat and very competitive. We actually missed out on this house too when they took someone elses offer. Then that fell through and they asked us if we still wanted it. By then we had doubts creeping in. I don't ever want to go through house hunting and buying again. it is horribly stressful. 

Lady that lived here went overboard with planting so I had to tear some stuff out just to be able to walk. lol. 
And I also have a forest out front. I'll have to take a pic of that. Actual fir trees they planted in a large patch. If you didn't see the cactus, it could be Bavaria. 

I found that house on the listing, like 4 hours after it came on. We had only one day to put an offer in and within 2 days they had accepted the other sellers first. All houses here go that fast if they are decent and especially in the price range. If you got lots of moola, you have an easier time.

We had to compromise with a smaller house and less storage. But lots of other things were there. Its also a bit further out to the west as we wanted. Traffic is pretty bad in the area. But it is what it is. Lots of work. But for some reason, weeding is like therapy. I have the right tools so its not hard. The deck thing though is in bad shape, pretty rotted out, so we'll have to do something there at some point. Its a nice reading space though. Once it gets warmer. More cold coming this evening with high at like 45.

I didn't get to read the Hoyt, I fell asleep as soon as I laid down. My Oasis was on top of me still with its cover closed when I woke up in the middle of the night. 



Wisteria Clematis said:


> I am a big fan of Hoyt too, but I couldn't even bring myself to finish that book. Ugh. Nothing about it hit me in the right way. Please let us know what you think and if I should give it another try.


Yikes, that is what I am reading all over the place in reviews. Someone went wrong, either with her being pressured by the publisher or she really just wanted to continue Maiden lane and didn't have anything else. I love all her series and read them all so I hope she didn't lose her mojo.

Here is some of the herbs I planted this weekend. The raised garden was already there on the right side of the yard, just no good soil so I had to fill that one up first.










And I got my husband a park grill (Pilot Rock). Since we lived upstairs before we only had the electric grill. Now he has a real one. 
We have been grilling 3 days in a row now. Even if it was a bit windy and today a bit chilly.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I found that house on the listing, like 4 hours after it came on. We had only one day to put an offer in and within 2 days they had accepted the other sellers first. All houses here go that fast if they are decent and especially in the price range. If you got lots of moola, you have an easier time.


I have a friend in Austin and I know things are pretty crazy all over the area out there. I live in the SF Bay Area, so you can just imagine what it's like here. We moved in 20 yrs ago and we will never leave this house unless we leave the area. Our house is pretty small (1200 sqft) but the idea of "trading up" to a larger house is impossible with the way the prices are. Instead, everyone just remodels, adds on, and tries to squeeze as much as they can out of what they've got.

Luckily, when we bought, our town was considered undesirable, so prices were lower. We live in the hills across the bay from SF, that's why we have a view out over a canyon. It's pretty and very quiet although we are less than a half hour from downtown SF (assuming no traffic LOL) so that makes it worth it even though the house is small.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, we should have bought a house 10 years ago, or even 6. My house now was sold 6-7 years ago for $40,000.00 less. That is how crazy its gone. But it won't go up that much again in the next 6 years. But we didn't have any downpayment then and all the other costs involved with buying. Holy moly, my hands shook when I went to the bank to get the cashiers check.   

And I just looked over the last week or so to see what is out there right now and its gotten worse. 

Our house is 1500 sf. So its not super small. Works for us, but it did take some fanoodling to fit a seating area in the living room. That really is small. Or I'd call it apartment sized. Funny that our old apartment actually had more storage areas than the house. It got me to go all Marie Kondo on my stuff. I origamied my socks in that darn drawer and just threw out a lot of stuff. 

Thing is here that a lot of folks are being priced out of the market. Not just for house buying, but for rent. Our rent was going to go up too and with a 15 year loan we now pay some $300 more for a house. That is how high rent here is. Since 15 years are higher each month of course. But we aren't spring chickens and a 30 year wouldn't make sense. Don't think either of us is still going to be around then. 

Its been the big issue here. No lower income housing. An area north, closer to were we used to live. Years ago, 10 or so, houses where about 100,000 less than what they are now. I kid you not. But then we couldn't buy a house. I think folks sometimes underestimate the initial cost to buying. 

Every time I look out the top window or into my yard from my dining table, while sipping a nice Chai tea, I feel happy. 

I was getting really stressed at the apartment due to management, neighbors, appliances from 1980's and just living under a bridge literally. Oh and the parking situation. Folks can get really mean and scary over parking spaces I learned.  

I took a bit, but it feels like home now. It didn't the first few weeks. Can't wait for nicer weather to sit outside and read.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> I second that! I'm very envious. I live on the side of a hill, so we have no flat land anywhere. We do have a nice little deck and a view out over the canyon though.  I'd attach a photo but I have no idea how to do that.


With a canyon view, what part of the country / state are you in?


----------



## loonlover

Chiming in on the Hoyt book, I finished it but it was a struggle at times. Not what I expected from the author of the Maiden Lane series, for both story line and writing style.


----------



## Atunah

That is really so disappointing to hear from you all. The complaints are just so widespread that something has to be going on. After the Maiden Lane series I was really looking forward to this one. Mind you, I totally loved her trilogy that was my first reads by her. The Prince trilogy. I read those back in 2009. January, so some of the first books I read on my K1. I got that end of December. Then the Soldiers series, also loved it. I guess she is due a dud after all these great books. I'll read it, just so I can see what the deal is. 

Looking at some of her older comments on goodreads and elsewhere, she was the driving force taking the Maiden Lane to as  many installments as it has. I think she said she was contracted to 9, but they let her finish. Maybe she didn't want to leave those characters. Maybe doing trilogies and quads is better in the long run to get that burned out by writing a really long series. I don't know, i don't write, but I want to keep our good HR writers writing good stuff. 

And most of all, I don't want them to all go down the too modern/wallpaper/feminism, etc route too much with HR. If you guys know what I mean. Some newer ones are having what I call "messaging" just a wee bit much. Was it Kelly Bowen who did that in the recent ones? 

Well, when I am done with this one I'll let you guy know. Its a cold dreary day today so might as well reading.


----------



## readingril

I'm not interested in historicals with messages like that either.

I've not been reading too much as I've really gotten into genealogy since the summer. I'm slowly getting through The Baron's Betrothal by Miranda Davis.  I do like how this author writes. I have one little problem though, there's this book that dropped to my Kindle yesterday called The Devil's Daughter. I really shouldn't have started the Kleypas. I have too much to do on a day off to have an internal fight over which book to read!


----------



## Trophywife007

readingril said:


> ... I have one little problem though, there's this book that dropped to my Kindle yesterday called The Devil's Daughter. I really shouldn't have started the Kleypas. I have too much to do on a day off to have an internal fight over which book to read!


I'm on a long waiting list for that one at the library. Let us know what you think!


----------



## Atunah

You are in my head. I found that the Kleypas dropped yesterday and checked all 3 of my libraries. Wait is long on 2 of them. like 250 folks waiting. But one says available soon. I might just buy it. DearAuthor tweeted that they finished it and right away started it all over again, something that blogger doesn't do. reviews are like the opposite of the Hoyt one. I think I might just buy it today if it doesn't come up. Evie's and St. Vincent's daughter. Eeeeeeeeeeee. I cannot wait to read it. I kind of got talked out of reading the Hoyt for now.

Didn't get much reading done yesterday as I was engrossed with the plagarizing author. FOr those that don't know 
http://www.courtneymilan.com/ramblings/2019/02/18/cristiane-serruya-is-a-copyright-infringer-a-plagiarist-and-an-idiot/comment-page-1/#

This idiot took passages and whole sections of Milan, Kressley Cole, Tessa Dare, and a bunch of other big time authors. Same idiot even followed some of them on twitter, including Courtney Milan. Who is of course a lawyer. Headslap. Anyway, it was like following some crime show yesterday as it all unfolded on twitter. I checked and that authors books has a lot of those 5 star rah rah reviews from those arc places like Hidden Gems and all that. That is why I do not trust any arc reviews of any kind. They are never "honest". They are all paid for. Same if the authors directly give their book to readers and wannabe bloggers, which are rampant in romance. Any time there is any kind of contact between the author and reviewer, its biased and untrustworthy. Only time a free book review is not is if a reader just downloads a free book because its there. Not from an authors website, not for signing up for this and that, just to go to amazon, kobo, etc and hit the buy for free button. Anything else is a connection to me.

I don't even want to know how much of this is going on. No wonder I went back to mostly reading known authors. I know what I get when I read a Kleypas a Balogh, or some of the other newly discovered authors from this thread.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> You are in my head. I found that the Kleypas dropped yesterday and checked all 3 of my libraries. Wait is long on 2 of them. like 250 folks waiting. But one says available soon. I might just buy it.


The advantage/disadvantage of living where I live is that there are comparatively few romance readers. So the romance collection in our citywide library system is fairly small, but they usually get the popular authors and I don't have to wait long for them. As of yesterday, I'm number 3 on a 6 person waitlist.

That gives me time to read the first book since the hero was introduced in that one.  I have it in paperback but since I read pretty much 99% of the time on my K, it has just sat on my bookshelf. And yes, I never used to, but these days I read out of order,  so I have read the second and third books, just not the first or fourth.


----------



## readingril

The wait was too long at my two libraries so I had to pre-order. I've enjoyed the previous books in the serious, not the zing! I've had with her other historical series, and the pre-reviews of this book made it impossible for me not to buy. 

Don't forget Nora Roberts in the plagiarism story... she's cutthroat!


----------



## worktolive

CegAbq said:


> With a canyon view, what part of the country / state are you in?


SF Bay Area. We live up in the hills across the bay from San Francisco. You truly would not believe the insanity of housing prices here. Starter houses in the inner bay start in the $500k range (for a house around 1000-1500 sq.ft.), and those are houses that need a lot of work, are farther away from SF, or are in less safe neighborhoods. For a decent starter sized house in a relatively safe area, you are looking more in the $700-800k range. Condos are less, but still at least $400-500K for a 2 bdrm if you are lucky. And we are in a town that is considered relatively affordable. Prices in San Francisco proper or down toward Silicon Valley are in the $1M range for a starter home in a decent neighborhood.

There is lots of housing. But there's just not enough for the 7M+ people who live, or want to live, here.


----------



## Atunah

Ouch those house prices worktolive


Nora Roberts too?  

I had been on waitlist with the Kleypas on 2 of the libraries already. But way down the list. My local one didn't have it yet yesterday, so I suggested it. they obviously were going to have it anyway, they don't buy suggestions that fast. But what that did is put me front of line so now I am at 

Your place in line: 1
Library copies: 10
People waiting in total: 23
People waiting per copy: 2


I have to say that the math overdrive uses confuses the heck out of  me. I'll just ignore anything below place in line. 

this is what another library looks like. Bwahhhh

Your place in line: 60
Library copies: 1
People waiting: 207

the 3rd is  

Your place in line: 122
Library copies: 1
People waiting: 128

My local library bought 10, while brooklyn for now only has 1 so over 200 are waiting. I think my local library got an infusion of library money. We also have another set of library called bibliotech. Its a electronic library only. Physical locations, but no paper books of any kind there. Just computers, tablets to borrow, games, and ebooks, emovies, audiobooks. Kind of neat. Too far out of my way to check it out in person, but they did give me a virtual card online. Not sure if I'll use it as I need to read on my kindle not tablet.


----------



## crebel

Just in case anyone needs the link!


----------



## Atunah

Ever so helpful crebel adding to our MOI


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ever so helpful crebel adding to our MOI


We are enablers all! 

Also, if anyone enjoyed the Cottman series recommended a few weeks ago, #7 released this morning.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Just in case anyone needs the link!


I pre-ordered this one and the discussion here has definitely made me decide I'll be reading it while I am at work the next two days. It is two days of load in for the Home Show and it is always boring. But they pay me to sit there and allow me to read, so I always accept the hours. Knowing I have this to read almost makes me look forward to sitting there all day.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just finished the new Kleypas book and all I can say is WOW! Loved it! A solid five stars.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> SF Bay Area. We live up in the hills across the bay from San Francisco. You truly would not believe the insanity of housing prices here. Starter houses in the inner bay start in the $500k range (for a house around 1000-1500 sq.ft.), and those are houses that need a lot of work, are farther away from SF, or are in less safe neighborhoods. For a decent starter sized house in a relatively safe area, you are looking more in the $700-800k range. Condos are less, but still at least $400-500K for a 2 bdrm if you are lucky. And we are in a town that is considered relatively affordable. Prices in San Francisco proper or down toward Silicon Valley are in the $1M range for a starter home in a decent neighborhood.
> 
> There is lots of housing. But there's just not enough for the 7M+ people who live, or want to live, here.


I actually can grasp those housing costs. My son & d-i-l recently went through the home-buying experience in Seattle; my husband & I were astounded & shocked at the housing prices. I feel like Albuquerque isn't cheap but it's nowhere near what y'all are having to pay.


----------



## Atunah

I just got the Kleypas from the library. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## worktolive

CegAbq said:


> I actually can grasp those housing costs. My son & d-i-l recently went through the home-buying experience in Seattle; my husband & I were astounded & shocked at the housing prices. I feel like Albuquerque isn't cheap but it's nowhere near what y'all are having to pay.


I love New Mexico and have lived in Albuquerque, Las Vegas,NM and in El Paso (which really should be part of NM anyway  ). My parents lived in Cloudcroft for 20 years. If we ever leave the Bay Area, ABQ is at the top of my list. There's nothing in the world like a New Mexico sunset.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just got the Kleypas from the library. Looking forward to reading it.


At #18 I'm jealous... At least they have 5 "copies." I'll have plenty of time to reread the other 2.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> I love New Mexico and have lived in Albuquerque, Las Vegas,NM and in El Paso (which really should be part of NM anyway  ). My parents lived in Cloudcroft for 20 years. If we ever leave the Bay Area, ABQ is at the top of my list. There's nothing in the world like a New Mexico sunset.


... the sunsets ... so very true!! <3


----------



## loonlover

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Just finished the new Kleypas book and all I can say is WOW! Loved it! A solid five stars.
> [/quote
> 
> I'll second this. A really enjoyable read. I didn't start on it until yesterday afternoon and read to about the 25% mark during the afternoon at work. This morning started reading it instead of starting the day with the newspaper. It sure made the boring day at work go by fast. (I spent the last two days sitting at one of the entrances to the arena greeting and assisting vendors coming in for the Home Show. Not a lot of traffic where I was either day. Having something really good to read makes days like this much more fun.)


----------



## worktolive

The fifth book in Danelle Harmon's de Montfort series, The Wayward One, is currently on sale for $0.99 (the first book is perma-free). I read the first and second books and thought they were really good. Somehow I never picked up the third, but the fourth is buried on my TBR mountain. I figure I might as well add this one to the pile.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> The fifth book in Danelle Harmon's de Montfort series, The Wayward One, is currently on sale for $0.99 (the first book is perma-free). I read the first and second books and thought they were really good. Somehow I never picked up the third, but the fourth is buried on my TBR mountain. I figure I might as well add this one to the pile.


Thanks for this. I read 1-4 in 2013 and had no idea #5 was even available!


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I just got the Kleypas from the library. Looking forward to reading it.


I am reading this verry slowly (doesn't help matters I worked the weekend). I'm enjoying the build to the relationship and the kiddo.


----------



## Atunah

I am still early in, but its like instant anticipation. That is what I love about a good book, HR in particular. I can sense from the first few pages its gonna be good and I am looking forward to all the bits to come. 

I been yarding all weekend. If that is a word.  . We have a pallet of mulch sitting in the driveway I need to work down. Getting there. Lots of weeding and raking and putting down fabric and then mulch. I only got a bit of reading in each morning on the weekend. I am taking off tomorrow from yard work and will read the book. It should be nice enough to sit outside and I can enjoy my nicely manicured lawn while reading this book and drinking tea. Then I'll pluck a grapefruit off the tree and juice it and living it up.  

I have learned about myself I can get a wee bit obsessive about weeds. I want it gone gone gone and its like I can't stop.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I am still early in, but its like instant anticipation. That is what I love about a good book, HR in particular. I can sense from the first few pages its gonna be good and I am looking forward to all the bits to come.
> 
> I been yarding all weekend. If that is a word. . We have a pallet of mulch sitting in the driveway I need to work down. Getting there. Lots of weeding and raking and putting down fabric and then mulch. I only got a bit of reading in each morning on the weekend. I am taking off tomorrow from yard work and will read the book. It should be nice enough to sit outside and I can enjoy my nicely manicured lawn while reading this book and drinking tea. Then I'll pluck a grapefruit off the tree and juice it and living it up.
> 
> I have learned about myself I can get a wee bit obsessive about weeds. I want it gone gone gone and its like I can't stop.


So what did you think of "The Devil's Daughter"


----------



## Atunah

I managed to read half the book so far and I am loving it. I got busy after doing other stuff but hope to finish it tomorrow. I was going to read more last night, but I fell asleep.  . I hope maybe I get an hour tonight at some point. Since apparently I can't stay awake when laying flat.


----------



## crebel

I finished Devil's Daughter last night. 5+++ stars.  A perfect mix of intelligence, humor, sizzle, steam, and pure romance.  

"He was part of her now.  His name emblazoned on her skin with invisible but permanent ink."  

Happy sigh.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am starting this one right now. I have a couple of library books I still have to read, but they aren't calling to me. Turned off wifi on the voyage for those so I don't run out of time. I still have 5 days to go though.
> 
> I finished the Heath
> 
> And its the 2nd in a series. She has a kind of theme now with those. Rookery meets Lordlings. Quite enjoyable, but not as good as previous series. I am looking forward to the next. This series is based on a flock of byblows that were left on a good hearted woman's doorstep. First was one of the "boys" this one one of the "girls". Obviously the lordling in this one is a Duke of course of course. . I thought the mean Duke's mother changed her tune way to fast. She wasn't as fleshed out as I would have liked. The story could have used more pages I think. Even though it wasn't a short one. There were a tad too many love scenes. Not that they were crass or anything, just went on too many pages when I wanted some more story.


The next book in this series was released a couple of days ago. I thought #1 in this series was one of the best HRs I had read in a while, #2 was just "Okay". I'm hopeful this #3 is back to my usual "I love anything Lorraine Heath writes."


----------



## Atunah

I got that Heath on hold. One library told me 6 months.  . But the other more local one says 4 weeks, so much better. 

Still haven't had time much to read, just had to do other stuff. I've also been dealing with a bit of a migraine for a few days so my eyes are a bit wonky.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I got that Heath on hold. One library told me 6 months. . But the other more local one says 4 weeks, so much better.
> 
> Still haven't had time much to read, just had to do other stuff. I've also been dealing with a bit of a migraine for a few days so my eyes are a bit wonky.


Hope you are feeling better, Atunah. I finished the latest Heath last night and I'm not sure what I think. It was a good book, they get their HEA, but it sure is a slow, poignant, somewhat depressing route to get there. Anyone else read it yet and have any thoughts?

I need something fluffy and lighthearted now.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Hope you are feeling better, Atunah. I finished the latest Heath last night and I'm not sure what I think. It was a good book, they get their HEA, but it sure is a slow, poignant, somewhat depressing route to get there. Anyone else read it yet and have any thoughts?
> 
> I need something fluffy and lighthearted now.


Thanks. All good now. They tend to last me a few days to a week total and most times I get wonky eyes from them in addition to the headache. I can take some stuff for the headache, but nothing works on getting my eyes back to normal. I blame it on falling off the low carb wagon and eating wheat and carb products again. Hangs head in shame. The urges are fierce while I am full speed ahead into the dark woods of female torture age. . Let me sniff a wavy bbq chip and I inhale the bag. All of it, every crumb. So now I torture myself until the urges go away and I'll munch on cheese and bacon and low carb yogurt and such things. *sigh.

Anywho, finished the Kleypas couple of days ago and I loved it. And if "Cat in the Pram" isn't a picture book yet, it should be. 

I haven't read the Heath yet, still waiting on the library. Good to know the tone though. I like to mix it up so like you after a more heavy or depressing book, I need some fluff. A good ol' trad regency is usually good for that. Joan Wolf and such. Many of them have that Heyer light touch to them.


----------



## Atunah

I am almost up for the Heath. But I also just got the latest Julie Anne Long. 


First in a series and her return to HR. Back in the fold I hope. 

I'll start that next, as soon as I am done with the SFR I am reading right now.

Today though will be hectic. We decided to go ahead and install a water softener. We have very very hard water here so its weird this house never had one. So now of course its a pain in the butt to put that loop in for the softener and they don't even know were the water is coming into the house. I am seeing holes in the wall and trenches in the yard in my near future.  . We are replacing the water heater at the same time, its 20 years old.

Hole is being dug right now. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I need to stop looking.

I am going to try to hide in my reading room. If faces the other way so I am not tempted to keep looking. I think. 

So the Long and Heath are the next HR I'll read then I am going to catch up with some other series like the Cottman,Braden, etc, and dip back into some historical mysteries.


----------



## loonlover

I started the Heath at work tonight. I'm about 15% into it and believe it will be more enjoyable than the last. I will be interested in how other's perceive it.


----------



## crebel

I've been trying to read new releases in on-going series as soon as they come out (or at least closer to their release date rather than at the bottom of my MOI) and #6 of the Ella Quinn Worthington series came out at the end of February.



I got to it yesterday and really enjoyed it, 4 stars from me. I think I need a flow chart/family tree beside me when I read, though, to try and keep all the family connections straight!

I also see that #3 of Kelly Bowen's Devils of Dover series is due out at the end of May. I haven't bought #2 because I still can't decide if I like this series or not after #1, but others here have liked it quite well.


----------



## Atunah

I have been dragging my feet on the 2nd in the Bowen series myself crebel. I liked her earlier stuff better. I'l still read them, eventually.

I finished


and OMG it was so very good. I don't recall ever reading a HR where the heroine gets to have a real friendship with another woman. I don't want to say more, but it just reads so smart and witty. All the way through. 
Please read this one guys. 

eta: was going to add that I love my water softener and water heater. It took them all day of lots of digging. I had a deep trench all across my front landscaped area, crossing flowers and succulents. It looked like a very large angry alien earth worm has eaten his way from the street side meter across my front, under my side walk and into the garage. I have pipes going in and along the back part of the garage. That was the loop they had to put in for the water softener as the house didn't have one yet.

Two things. First time in many years I can take a shower and not itch like crazy all day long from the hard water on my skin. The water spots are now also way easier to clean off the counters and fridge. Lots of built up of course already from past years. I also was finally able to take a bath. Before our water heater was barely hanging on. 20 years old and you either washed dishes, or took a shower. Never at the same time and not for very long. Water is so hot now I almost burned my feet first time in the tub   . And its not making that whiny sound anymore like it wants to explode any moment.

Of course now my dishwasher is going out. the touch buttons on it are going nuts and it keeps flashing all kinds of weirds error, or all buttons flash and nothing works. Sigh.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> I have been dragging my feet on the 2nd in the Bowen series myself crebel. I liked her earlier stuff better. I'l still read them, eventually.
> 
> I finished
> 
> 
> and OMG it was so very good. I don't recall ever reading a HR where the heroine gets to have a real friendship with another woman. I don't want to say more, but it just reads so smart and witty. All the way through.
> Please read this one guys.


I also really enjoyed this one. The development of the friendship between the two women (especially given their previous positions) was a nice addition to the story.


----------



## worktolive

I'm up to #1 on the hold list for Devil's Daughter, and I just placed Lady Derring on hold (#3 on the list so it shouldn't take too long to get it). I tried one book of Julie Ann Long's in the past and it didn't really work for me, but this new release sounds great.

Meanwhile, I just finished The Devil is a Marquess by Elisa Braden. I always forget how much I like her books, then I read one and am reminded again. This was book 4 in the series and the hero was truly a scoundrel and alcoholic who slowly redeems himself. Those are my favorites. It annoys me when the hero is labeled a rake or a scoundrel but isn't actually one. If the whole point of the romance is for them to be redeemed, then I want them to actually have been "bad".


----------



## Atunah

Yes yes yes. I totally agree. Call them a rake, please let them be actually that. Not some actual nice guy from the get go. There was a mary Jo putney I loved because the hero was a total alcoholic and had to really work at it to overcome. Was it TheRake? I'll have to look. 

I also agree about "Braden". Very reliable good author in HR.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> .
> Meanwhile, I just finished The Devil is a Marquess by Elisa Braden. I always forget how much I like her books, then I read one and am reminded again. This was book 4 in the series and the hero was truly a scoundrel and alcoholic who slowly redeems himself. Those are my favorites. It annoys me when the hero is labeled a rake or a scoundrel but isn't actually one. If the whole point of the romance is for them to be redeemed, then I want them to actually have been "bad".


Thanks for the reminder on this author. I like that series and that book in particular... it stands out.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have been dragging my feet on the 2nd in the Bowen series myself crebel. I liked her earlier stuff better. I'l still read them, eventually.


#2 is on sale this morning for $1.99, so I let that make up my mind for me and got it.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I finished Devil's Daughter last night. 5+++ stars. A perfect mix of intelligence, humor, sizzle, steam, and pure romance.
> 
> "He was part of her now. His name emblazoned on her skin with invisible but permanent ink."
> 
> Happy sigh.


I started out at the library at about #22 on 5 copies and now I'm #5 on 5 copies... can't be too long now, can it? At least I had the time to reread the first two. I love this series within a series. I was thinking I'd like it for my vacation in July but I don't know if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Atunah

Ooh, that is a good one. I gave it 5 stars as well.   Happy sigh indeed. 

I need one of those today. Got my aprils fool joke. Local property taxes assessments came in and I about passed out. Holy moly, 15.6% up. And my first house. *wimpers. I knew Texas has high property taxes, but ouch. Its why older folks around here are literally taxed out of their homes. 

So I'll read something fluffy next. Then I'll sit between my grapefruit tree and my loquat trees and just enjoy. Sigh. Big sigh. ( I didn't know those darn things were loquat trees until I saw yellow fruits on it. I am like wtf is that. Tastes like a peach mixed with a mango?) And my dishwasher is still giving me the side eye. I really need another really romantic read. Any ideas? I know I have that Heath up next , but that doesn't sound like a romantic sigh read. More like earth worms eating through my landscaping type romance.


----------



## Atunah

Finishing Heath scoundrel in my bed while enjoying a nice spring day outside sipping margaritas. Typing on phone is torture. How do folks do this.
I do like it. Almost done getting side tracked by monarch  butterflies and just looking around in awe in my yard. I have a yard ya'll.  

Autocorrect not doing great with romance titles.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> I also see that #3 of Kelly Bowen's Devils of Dover series is due out at the end of May. I haven't bought #2 because I still can't decide if I like this series or not after #1, but others here have liked it quite well.


I mentioned the other day that I went ahead and bought this one when it was on sale for $1.99. I started it last night and will finish today. I am enjoying this one quite a bit and MUCH more than #1. Not as in-your-face about the social justice warrior themes, but certainly righting past wrongs and both the H and h are strong but vulnerable. I believe this will be a 4-star book for me.

eta: It was a good book. I was extremely displeased, though, that the story ended at 69% with the 31% remaining a preview of book 3 and other backmatter. If I had bought the book for the regular price, I would have returned it, I think that's just too misleading.


----------



## Atunah

69%? Wow, that is pretty bad. That is pretty disgusting actually. I don't want that crap to trickle into trade published romances too. how many pages was the actual story then? I haven't gotten to that one yet.

I am reading 

And its just like the cover and title suggest. Witty, funny and lighter. Stubborn mules and mountains of 3 highland brothers and this heroine is basically one that can't keep her thoughts to herself and so gets in trouble as she is suppose to be a typical meek lady. I am really enjoying this so far.

When they arrive in London they bring a stuffed Deer and put it the staircase and they brought the piper too. 

Just the tone I am in need for right now.


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> I started out at the library at about #22 on 5 copies and now I'm #5 on 5 copies... can't be too long now, can it? At least I had the time to reread the first two. I love this series within a series. I was thinking I'd like it for my vacation in July but I don't know if I can hold out that long.


I finally got my grabby hands on Devil's Daughter last weekend. Read it in one day. It was like being wrapped in a cozy blanket and sitting by the fire on a cold winter's night with a cup of hot chocolate (with marshmallows!) sitting on the table beside me.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> 69%? Wow, that is pretty bad. That is pretty disgusting actually. I don't want that crap to trickle into trade published romances too. how many pages was the actual story then? I haven't gotten to that one yet.
> 
> I am reading
> 
> And its just like the cover and title suggest. Witty, funny and lighter. Stubborn mules and mountains of 3 highland brothers and this heroine is basically one that can't keep her thoughts to herself and so gets in trouble as she is suppose to be a typical meek lady. I am really enjoying this so far.
> 
> When they arrive in London they bring a stuffed Deer and put it the staircase and they brought the piper too.
> 
> Just the tone I am in need for right now.


I didn't check on the actual pages. I leave mine on time left in book (and I am a fast reader) and it said I still had an hour and a half to go!   

I have that Enoch on a wish list, it sounds like fun.



worktolive said:


> I finally got my grabby hands on Devil's Daughter last weekend. Read it in one day. It was like being wrapped in a cozy blanket and sitting by the fire on a cold winter's night with a cup of hot chocolate (with marshmallows!) sitting on the table beside me.


Exactly. Most satisfying book I've read in a long time. I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long!


----------



## Atunah

I enjoyed the heck out of Devil's Daughter. That and the Julie Anne Long I posted upstream were some of the highlights of reading so far this year for me. If only all books were always this good.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I mentioned the other day that I went ahead and bought this one when it was on sale for $1.99. I started it last night and will finish today. I am enjoying this one quite a bit and MUCH more than #1. Not as in-your-face about the social justice warrior themes, but certainly righting past wrongs and both the H and h are strong but vulnerable. I believe this will be a 4-star book for me.
> 
> eta: It was a good book. I was extremely displeased, though, that the story ended at 69% with the 31% remaining a preview of book 3 and other backmatter. If I had bought the book for the regular price, I would have returned it, I think that's just too misleading.


Guess this didn't bother me because I knew ahead of time that it included a bonus novella, although I don't wish to see it become a common occurrence.



Atunah said:


> I enjoyed the heck out of Devil's Daughter. That and the Julie Anne Long I posted upstream were some of the highlights of reading so far this year for me. If only all books were always this good.


I agree with Atunah on this. I wish more books kept me as engrossed as these 2 did.


----------



## Atunah

Been without internet for 24 hours now. Spectrum is down across the country. So I been reading and pecking this post on my phone. Finished it's getting Scot in here by Suzanne Enoch. Enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next 
Digging through my Kindle for the next read. Doesn't look good getting internet back anytime soon. No TV, can't do much as I detest small phone screen.


----------



## Trophywife007

I could not survive without internet service.  I hope things are up and running for you soon, Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

We are back. It was weird. Started Thursday at around 9pm. In the middle of watching something and then bam. 
calling Spectrum only gave a robot talking all cutesey. They checked the address and knew there was an outage in our area. Then she smugly said that the agents would not have any more information than that and they are working on it. Hmpf. So I was without internet all day yesterday. I called a couple of times again and then she said, oh, is this the same issue you called earlier? Not a person, but a AI I guess they are using now. Anywho, still  outage in the area. Apparently it was everywhere. This morning we were back. 

What bugged the most wasn't so much not being able to go on the computer, or watching TV. It was that it messed with my lights that are hooked up to smart plugs to operate with alexa. When the outage happened, all the lights just turned off. So I had to press the button the smart plugs to manually turn the lights on. Then once in a while, they just randomly turned back off.   . Possessed. I could not even listen to music as everything is stream now and I only have few CD's and they are still somewhere in the box. I can't listen to my phone, sounds not great for music and casting didn't work either. 
I also don't like watching anything on a teeny screen so even though I can watch youtubetv on my phone, I don't like it. I can't really type anything on small screens either so it was not pleasant. I have no idea how folks get so much done on a phone. Its horrible. I can't read anything without zooming in so I have to scroll in 4 directions, pecking at the keyboard that always get the wrong letter. 

I am old I guess.  

I did get to finish the book so that was something. 

I was reading comments on the sites where the reports of the outage were nation wide and some were losing their mind.  . I assume they are a wee bit younger than me and so grew up on internet. Maybe they don't know what to do with themselves. I just kind of revert back to pre internet days. Well and having a fully stocked fleet of kindles.  

And tea, lots of tea. And I went shopping and got some mango margaritas. That also helped last evening.


----------



## worktolive

My other much anticipated library loan came through:



I loved it. I've only read one of Julie Ann Long's books before and I remember loving the writing but really disliking the plot (the book was What I Did For A Duke) so up until now I'd never tried another of hers. I'm happy to say that this time I loved the writing AND the plot.

It looks like the next book is up for pre-order but won't be released until the end of October.


----------



## crebel

I don't think my library will ever get the Julie Ann Long book.   Fortunately, Harper Collins has dropped the price to $5.99, so it now resides on my Kindle instead of on my wish list.  Good KB enablers you are!


----------



## Atunah

I hope you enjoy it too.  

$5.99 is much better than some publishers that never go down from the 7.99. Or even 11.99.


----------



## crebel

I read  today. I loved it! I am looking forward to Mrs. Breedlove's story in October. Thanks for the recommend, Atunah.


----------



## Atunah

Yay. . Its great that a lot of us seemed to have really loved that one. Julie Ann Long is still the author that has managed to make me laugh out loud until I snorted. That was a total first for me. I chuckle and all that, but one of her books made me literally dissolve in laughter.

I been reading too many books. Don't think I ever used the word "chuckle" in normal speech before. 

I am reading this Stella Riley right now. 2nd in the Rockcliff series. 

I love this authors writing and I love the setting during georgian period. Red heeled men and long hair powdered or not with a queue. Le sigh.


----------



## crebel

I have had this Lenora Bell on a watch list for a while. Today it is on sale for $1.99.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks crebel. Nice to see sales as they seem to be more rare lately. Or is that just me. I remember days of 1.99 to 2.99 back a few years. I bought so many things then and there were sales out the wazoo.

I am reading  the 3rd in the Rockcliffe series after I finished the 2nd. I had to still buy this one, I already own the next two. I think I might like this one even more than the last one. Not super far into. This is one of those authors that hadn't written anyting for many years. Until kindle ebooks. Once she put her books up she started writing like a fiend again and kept writing this series that only had 2 books at that time. This is another reason I love kindle books and kindles. HR authors that were out of print are not only publishing their backlist, they are writing again. Always makes me happy in a world of many contemporary books. Any HR author we can keep in the historical fold I am happy about. 

eta: Oh, and I finally have a new dishwasher. Not one that might work once in a while while blinking error messages and maybe make a full cycle, or just a half cycle. The electronic thingies were messed up. It was funny. I had to keep pressing buttons and once I got the "CL" for clean, quickly load the now piled up dishes to somewhat get them clean. 
I just about gave up and washed dishes by hand. But for plastics its not as good to get the smells out. Got a new one installed today. Now I got a new fridge and dishwasher. Stove and micro are next at some point.

Now if it wasn't so hot and humid here I could sit outside reading. Its like a fly invested sauna right now.


----------



## crebel

WooHoo, new and working kitchen appliances!!  My dishwasher has not worked for several years, just gave up the ghost on me.  Might replace it one of these days, but I'm okay with washing by hand.  I wanted to take it out and make the space another cabinet, but darn if it doesn't cost as much or more than a new dishwasher to remove and seal off the plumbing and put in a cabinet.

I only have the first one of that Stella Riley series, The Parfait Knight, and I'm not sure whether I ever got around to reading it.  I'll have to check through my notes.  Some weird pricing on the individual books of that series right now, though.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> WooHoo, new and working kitchen appliances!! My dishwasher has not worked for several years, just gave up the ghost on me. Might replace it one of these days, but I'm okay with washing by hand. I wanted to take it out and make the space another cabinet, but darn if it doesn't cost as much or more than a new dishwasher to remove and seal off the plumbing and put in a cabinet.
> 
> I only have the first one of that Stella Riley series, The Parfait Knight, and I'm not sure whether I ever got around to reading it. I'll have to check through my notes. Some weird pricing on the individual books of that series right now, though.


READ IT READ IT. They seem to have more "meat" on those laces red heeled bones. . I am going to read through the series now. Not something I usually do. Read more than one or 2 of a series. But nothing else is catching my eyeballs. Some call her the modern Heyer. I don't have an opinion about that but I like that its not about how fast they get in the sack, more more social mores are abound. The setting just works for me. And very easy to read, while still feeling some depth.

I got kind of used to washing my dishes by hand, but my hubby has the unfortunate habit of not putting his lunch items in the sink on time. So plastics just get, um, nasty. No matter what I did by hand, can't seem to get it clean enough. Nice to put it in a plastic box and it comes out all clean and sanitized again. I actually haven't had a nice dishwasher in years. My first nice one now. The once before were apartment cheap ones that didn't work well and back in germany, I didn't have one at all. I did't have a microwave then either. And my first US apartments didn't have one of those either. I guess I get used to convenience gadgets quick. 

Like I got used to running warm water since moving to the US. Never had that in Germany. Spoiled I am.


----------



## worktolive

If you are on an endless library waitlist for the following books, now's your chance as they are on the Kindle daily deal today only. There are also lots of other recent contemporary romance, SF, UF and other books on sale (70+ in total).

$1.99 Lady Derring Takes a Lover by Julie Anne Long



$2.99 Devil's Daughter by Lisa Kleypas


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, 2 highly recommended ones too.  . If I hadn't already read them, I'd snap those up.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> If you are on an endless library waitlist for the following books, now's your chance as they are on the Kindle daily deal today only. There are also lots of other recent contemporary romance, SF, UF and other books on sale (70+ in total).
> 
> $1.99 Lady Derring Takes a Lover by Julie Anne Long
> 
> 
> 
> $2.99 Devil's Daughter by Lisa Kleypas


Here I was all excited last week when they dropped to Julie Ann Long to $5.99 and grabbed it then, sigh ... Wonderful book, though, and anyone should snap it up at $1.99 if they don't already have it!

Same with Devil's Daughter. I bought it right away at full price and it was worth every penny. Absolutely my #1 HR read for 2019 so far.


----------



## Trophywife007

You people are on a roll!  Excellent finds and I snapped up a few of them.

Congratulations on your new (not manual) dishwasher, Atunah.  Even if there are only 2 of you those plates add up quickly!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Here I was all excited last week when they dropped to Julie Ann Long to $5.99 and grabbed it then, sigh ... Wonderful book, though, and anyone should snap it up at $1.99 if they don't already have it!
> 
> Same with Devil's Daughter. I bought it right away at full price and it was worth every penny. Absolutely my #1 HR read for 2019 so far.


If it's less than 7 days you can return it easily and re-buy it at the lower price.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's less than 7 days you can return it easily and re-buy it at the lower price.


Thanks, but I'd never return a book I've already read and enjoyed just to take advantage of a sale. Maybe, if I hadn't read it right away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Thanks, but I'd never return a book I've already read and enjoyed just to take advantage of a sale. Maybe, if I hadn't read it right away.


That's fair ..... but my mind is boggling that you managed to read a book you bought within 7 days.   My lag time averages months, if not years!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's fair ..... but my mind is boggling that you managed to read a book you bought within 7 days.   My lag time averages months, if not years!


 It's definitely not my usual practice! Probably 90% of the time new books go to the bottom of the MOI (unless I'm on a binge through a new-to-me series).


----------



## TriciaJ82

I have to admit I am struggling a bit with Lady Derringer's Lover. I enjoyed the first part of the book when she and her husband's mistress befriend each other but it slowed down quickly after that. So I put it down and picked up this:


I love it! The heroine is one of the best I have read in a long while. She is self reliant without being aggressive. The chemistry between the hero/heroine is great. I bought it on sale for 1.99 last week and it looks like it is still at that price. One thing I just found out is that it is the second in a series. It definitely could be read alone, there was one small scene that hinted at a character backstory but other than that nothing. I unfortunately cannot read books out of order so I will be picking up the first one at the library tomorrow. It must be on sale because book #3 is coming out next month. I know we have discussed this author before but I don't have much memory for the other books I have read from her.

Book 1: 

5.99

Book 3:

6.99


----------



## Atunah

I had to look which of Lenora Bell I have read. I think I read 3, 2 in the other series and the first in the one you posted about. So I can read "For the Dukes Eyes" next. I really miss Fictfact for following series, it was so much easier to see the next up right away. Now I have to go to goodreads, click on an author, then click on all their series one by one to see which book I actually read. Ugh. I can't read out of order either and usually I am really good at making sure before I pick up a book that it is either the first, a standalone, or a next in series. 
According to goodreads I really liked that first in that series you posted. The other series I started by same author I liked those 2 books a little less. But I'd have to read the blurb to refresh my memory on what was going on in the books.

I just finished another Stella Riley. The 3rd in the Rockcliffe series


I loved it. That was a fantastic book and I really loved the theme in this one. It was so well done. 
Reading the newest historical mystery by Deanna Rayborn now and then back to HR.

And not stepping outside today its going to be 100 or 102 degrees today. It was 100 yesterday. OMG  

To darn early for this heat. And it was so humid, it was hard to breathe.


----------



## Atunah

Am I the only one that has been slow with reading lately? Its been so hot here that it seems to slow everything down for me. Still reading a historical mystery, but I want to get back to finishing Stella Riley's series. Then I'll need to sift through my goodreads shelf to see some series I need to pick up again after a while. I miss fictfact, which made it so easy to see where I was with each series and which one I finished. Just nothing out there to replace it.

I did finally get a table for my reading/office room. I needed a vanity for putting on makeup and creams. Small bathroom. I also wanted a table to do coloring books on and crebel got me wanting to do some puzzles again. Its been many years. I couldn't figure out how to fit all that into the small room. Then I found this on Ikea. Had it shipped and we put it together today. Its a 3 in one. Gateleg table. Both left and right table top fold down. Can go from 10 inches wide, which is just the drawers, to 30 something and 59 I think it is with both up. I think its plenty big for the 2000 piece puzzles. 
So it will be my vanity, coloring book table and puzzle table all in one. 
Reason for the fold-able there is because the attic access is right above where the table is now. So I have to fold it down to just the drawers when AC needs to be serviced. Its a small attic, nothing but the ducts for AC fit in there.










And behind it of course is my reading chair.  Which I was lounging in earlier for a while.


----------



## Jena H

Atunah said:


> Am I the only one that has been slow with reading lately? Its been so hot here that it seems to slow everything down for me. Still reading a historical mystery, but I want to get back to finishing Stella Riley's series. Then I'll need to sift through my goodreads shelf to see some series I need to pick up again after a while. I miss fictfact, which made it so easy to see where I was with each series and which one I finished. Just nothing out there to replace it.
> 
> I did finally get a table for my reading/office room. I needed a vanity for putting on makeup and creams. Small bathroom. I also wanted a table to do coloring books on and crebel got me wanting to do some puzzles again. Its been many years. I couldn't figure out how to fit all that into the small room. Then I found this on Ikea. Had it shipped and we put it together today. Its a 3 in one. Gateleg table. Both left and right table top fold down. Can go from 10 inches wide, which is just the drawers, to 30 something and 59 I think it is with both up. I think its plenty big for the 2000 piece puzzles.
> So it will be my vanity, coloring book table and puzzle table all in one.
> Reason for the fold-able there is because the attic access is right above where the table is now. So I have to fold it down to just the drawers when AC needs to be serviced. Its a small attic, nothing but the ducts for AC fit in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And behind it of course is my reading chair.  Which I was lounging in earlier for a while.


Re reading: For quite a while I was reading two books at once, one while I ate lunch at work, the other at dinner. These days, it seems I'm only able to read while I eat; otherwise I have other things going on. Much as I love historical romances (one of the earliest genres I remember reading), I have to read other things as well. However, I'm thinking of rereading some of my Patricia Veryan books. I have two of her series (Golden Chronicles and League of Jewelled Men) in paperback. Her books are pretty tough to top. Although, having said that, there are two of her series that to me don't meet the high standards of Golden & Jewelled Men. Also, I read paper books only, either from my own collection or from the local library.

Oooh, jigsaw puzzles! I was thinking the other day that I'd like to do one of those again. But with a little four-legged snoop on the loose in my house, I'm not sure it would be safe when I'm not working on it.


----------



## crebel

That's table looks extremely handy and useful! Where did you get it?

Yes, I am in a reading slow down. Not really a slump, just slow, which is weird for me.  My latest book is an HR which I wasn't very far into when I said, "I've read this before, I know this story" but I kept reading because it came to the top of my MOI and I thought maybe it was just a familiar trope.

Nope, I finally looked it up, read it about a year ago.  I have no clue why it came back up on my Kindle.  An okay, not fabulous want to re-read book, but now I feel like I have to finish it again.


----------



## crebel

Jena H said:


> Oooh, jigsaw puzzles! I was thinking the other day that I'd like to do one of those again. But with a little four-legged snoop on the loose in my house, I'm not sure it would be safe when I'm not working on it.


You go to a grocery store, hardware store, and ask them for one of the large heavy-duty pieces of cardboard that is packed between product on pallets. Lay it on top of the pieces whenever you leave them. Works like a charm, even if the little darlings jump on top and prowl around. I speak from experience!


----------



## Atunah

A large foam board would probably work too I guess. Don't have any kids on four legs at the moment, but one day. I think I would feel too weird to ask for cardboard at the stores, but that is me.  

Crebel, I got the table from Ikea. I had it shipped though, although we have a store now in the city. It still cost the same than before we had the store. Back then the nearest was closer to Austin. I also got a bathroom shelf, a clear mat for under my computer chair and the stool for the table. So the shipping was divided a bit in cost. The Ikea is all the way on the other side of town and its a really long drive. 

I also got some new curtains and a few other things. But those they shipped less expensive via fedex. 

Do you use any kind of mat underneath your puzzles crebel? I am thinking of one of those rollable things they sell. In case its taking me too long to do one and need a break. 

By the way, that table is solid birch wood. It is heavy and very sturdy. And its only $200. I couldn't find anything else for that price. And it has 6 drawers. For pencils, boxes of pencils, pencils in cups  , makeup stufff, whatever else I can stuff in there.


----------



## worktolive

I've just recently started doing jigsaw puzzles. So soothing. Prior to this, if I didn't feel like reading, I played Solitaire on my iPad. 

I LOVE that table. I've been thinking about getting a table for my reading room that I could use for puzzles, but then fold away when I'm not doing one so the room doesn't feel cluttered. That one would fit the bill nicely. AND it comes in white also! My room is painted saturated blue, while the furniture (my reading chair, carpet, bookcase and closet) are white, so it's perfect! Thanks for the tip Atunah. I love IKEA but I hadn't seen that table before. We have a rather small house so I'm always looking for ways to get more use out of our space.


----------



## Atunah

It really is perfect for smaller spaces since its so flexible. Its a new item so they haven't had it for long on the site yet. I got an email about it.


----------



## crebel

I realize we gone ever-so-slightly off-topic with our puzzle posts, but I love that our particular group of regulars to the HR thread also have similar non-reading habits! To be just a little more on-topic, one of my favorite types of puzzles are book related. Like these:

    

As far as the large pallet cardboard pieces, I've never found a store that wasn't willing to give them away as they are just going to throw them away/recycle. Kind of like when folks used to go to stores for empty boxes to pack whenever they were moving (was that just a midwest USA thing?).

We actually use 2 of them at a time. One as a base/table topper on my sister's coffee table that gives us a much larger working area. It lets us flip the entire puzzle around to be closest to whatever section we are working on. We can also top it with the 2nd piece of cardboard to easily move the whole thing off of the table and slide it under a bed or the couch when we need the actual tabletop for something else.

We tried the roll-up the whole puzzle thingies and weren't impressed. Done sections did not stay interlocked very well.

That table is a great table for the price, Atunah. I'm going to check it out for myself and for my mother in her dinky 540 sq foot apartment. I presume since it is IKEA that you had to assemble? I'd probably have to add some of those easy slide caster things under the legs of the drawers/base part so it could be moved around when needed.


----------



## Atunah

I was going to ask you crebel which puzzle brands you prefer. I grew up with Ravensburger and Schmidt. I like ships and such things and found some nice ones to start. Putting them on list for now. 

I am going to get one of those roll up things, but not to roll up per se, but to put down so the pieces don't fly around on the smooth table. In future i might see if I can find a cardboard that size. Table is 31.5 inches wide and up to 59 inches wide all open. In order for me to still use part of it as vanity, I'd like a mat or board that is up to the width and about 38 long. We'll see. I found one i fell in love with the design until I saw it was 9000 pieces and like 79 inches wide    . I'd need 2 of those tables to work on that. Wee bit too big, but lovely ship scene. 

Yes, table has to be put together, but I found Ikea stuff to be quite easy compared to some other stuff we did. Its all precision cut and all holes match up perfect. That table by the way is made in Poland. 
It has smooth plastic feet on the bottom. I can slide it on my wood/laminate floors fairly easy, but yeah, some of those super smooth sliders work even better. 

I think the store thing is being in a large city, I can guarantee you they'd look at me like "get out of my face I am busy"  . It would just feel weird to ask for me. 

Today we put together a bath shelf that uses the same wood. Vilto is the name of it. Perfect for my small middle bathroom that has a pedestal sink. No place on those to put anything. Its heavy and solid feeling. I don't have a need to use the brackets for the wall. 

Now to browse the links to puzzles you listed crebel.


----------



## crebel

I've copied all the jigsaw puzzle related posts/parts of posts over to a new thread in NQK.

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,313567.0.html

If there is anyone who posted in this thread who doesn't want their posts/partial posts copied over there, let me know and I will edit.


----------



## cagnes

Nice table Atunah! I love jigsaw puzzles too, though I haven't done a real one in a few years. Lately I make them on an app on my ipad. 

crebel... those are the types of puzzles I like making too. I love the ones with collections of little things, rather than a landscape.

I haven't been doing as much reading lately either. I hadn't touched a book in over a month, but I'm trying to get back into reading, working on book covers & my normal routine. On March 31st, my beautiful son lost his battle with depression and took his life. I've been having such a hard time trying to come to terms with the fact that he's gone. I find it harder to focus and keep interest in a book, so I've been binge watching tv series... that doesn't take any concentration.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> Nice table Atunah! I love jigsaw puzzles too, though I haven't done a real one in a few years. Lately I make them on an app on my ipad.
> 
> crebel... those are the types of puzzles I like making too. I love the ones with collections of little things, rather than a landscape.
> 
> I haven't been doing as much reading lately either. I hadn't touched a book in over a month, but I'm trying to get back into reading, working on book covers & my normal routine. On March 31st, my beautiful son lost his battle with depression and took his life. I've been having such a hard time trying to come to terms with the fact that he's gone. I find it harder to focus and keep interest in a book, so I've been binge watching tv series... that doesn't take any concentration.


I'm happy to see you posting here again and I am so sorry about your precious son. I can not fathom your heartache, but please know this stranger on the internet cares about you.


----------



## worktolive

cagnes, my deepest sympathies to you. The pain from such a loss never goes away, but with time, hopefully the memories will become easier to bear.


----------



## Atunah

I am so very sorry cagnes for your pain. This stranger on the net will also keep you in her thoughts. I also wish that more research and understanding could go to people suffering from such diseases like depression and any other mental illnesses. It takes people away  just like cancer does and without as much understanding and research behind it. 

Please check in whenever you need a lift. Be it here, or the binge thread or anywhere else.


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes ... my heart goes out to you as well. We have an adult daughter struggling w/ depression, and I lost my youngest sister to a depressive state of bipolar a while ago. We do need so much more research AND destigmatizing!


----------



## Jena H

Sincere condolences from me as well, cagnes.  And to CegAbq.  I have a family member who experienced this tragedy years ago, and I know she still feels it every day.  Best wishes for your peace of mind.  And peace of heart as well.


----------



## loonlover

Sincere condolences from this stranger on the internet also. Wishing you as much peace as possible.


----------



## readingril

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## cagnes

Thank you all for your caring words, sympathy and kindness. I think of you all as my HR buddies, rather than strangers. I'm am thankful for the wonderful 35 years I did have with my son and I try to remind myself of that daily and how blessed I am to have had him in my life.

The numbers of families affected by depression &  suicide is staggering. I agree that we definitely need more awareness and help for those in need. We need affordable healthcare, therapy and medication for all who need it.

Jenna H & CegAbq, I'm so sorry for your losses. I pray that your daughter does well in dealing with her depression. ❤


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am reading a Balogh right now that follows up with the mother from the series. She is 42 and hero is 39. Its a much more slow story, rather than a wham bam adventure. I like it so far.
> 
> 
> Its the 4th in the series and I don't want to say too much about it for those that haven't read the first yet. It would be a kind of spoiler otherwise, even though the main event happens early in the first book. But this is the mothers story now. Mother of the heroine of the last book. First 2 are about other folks from the family.


I am just now starting to read this story (after we talked about loving the series last October)! I have been a little leery after you said it's about the mother of the heroine of the last book. Really?? Are they able to redeem her, Wren's nasty, narcissistic mother?

Book 3, Someone to Wed, may have been my favorite of the first 3. Balogh's stories are always so _rich_ in imagery and emotion. I said back in October that she may actually be my all-time favorite HR author.

Okay, nevermind, I read the synopsis and you must have meant the hero's mother. I'm good with that.


----------



## Atunah

Mother of the heroine of the previous book. Not Wrens no. The mother who was demoted from Countess due to her dead husbands very very bad thing he did. For those that haven't read the first one yet. 

Hope you like it. I really liked the hero too in this one. They are perfectly matched. 

I agree with you about Balogh. Really hard to top her and there is such a varied backlist. The older stuff is a wee bit darker at times i think. Different tone than the newer stuff. Some of my favorite all times are Baloghs.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Mother of the heroine of the previous book. Not Wrens no. The mother who was demoted from Countess due to her dead husbands very very bad thing he did. For those that haven't read the first one yet.
> 
> Hope you like it. I really liked the hero too in this one. They are perfectly matched.
> 
> I agree with you about Balogh. Really hard to top her and there is such a varied backlist. The older stuff is a wee bit darker at times i think. Different tone than the newer stuff. Some of my favorite all times are Baloghs.


Okay, guess I was confused about "mother of the heroine of the previous book", since the previous book was Book 3, Someone to Wed. I do know the situation and mother of which you speak from Books 1 and 2 in the series. I'm am absolutely looking forward to this one!


----------



## Atunah

Its possible I mixed some of the previous books up. I'd have to look at their synopsis. I guess it was the one before where the daughter of this book was the heroine? Cause yes, there was a nasty mother in one of them. 

But yes, it is the mother of the children that lost their status. And she did too of course. Confused yet?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Its possible I mixed some of the previous books up. I'd have to look at their synopsis. I guess it was the one before where the daughter of this book was the heroine? Cause yes, there was a nasty mother in one of them.
> 
> But yes, it is the mother of the children that lost their status. And she did too of course. Confused yet?


Nope, I got it! We are perfectly clear now. Viola, a good woman, wonderful mother; Wren's mother, a she-who-will-not-be-named, evil one ...


----------



## crebel

Today is release day for book #4 of The Wildes of Lindow Castle series by Eloisa James. It is happily residing on my Kindle now. While I won't get to it right away, it will remain rather close to the top of the MOI!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Today is release day for book #4 of The Wildes of Lindow Castle series by Eloisa James. It is happily residing on my Kindle now. While I won't get to it right away, it will remain rather close to the top of the MOI!


I was thinking the same thing when I saw it had arrived. It might not be the very next book I read, but will stay close to the top of the queue.


----------



## loonlover

Just realized the next in the Mary Balogh Westcott series is supposed to come out next Tuesday. It will definitely go to the top of the TBR list. This one is about one of the daughters of the man who did a bad thing.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Just realized the next in the Mary Balogh Westcott series is supposed to come out next Tuesday. It will definitely go to the top of the TBR list. This one is about one of the daughters of the man who did a bad thing.


I love this series. Don't know why this book wasn't on my pre-order watch list! Thanks for the head's up, LL.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Although my tastes these days run toward contemporary settings, I've read my share of historicals. Freshest in my mind are Lisa Kleypas' _Where Dreams Begin_ and _Devil in Winter_.

But what I wanted to share was the 2003 (?) collectible Barbie & Ken set in genre garb. It's new to me and I was tickled when I stumbled upon it, but perhaps it's old news to others, here?


----------



## Atunah

OMG those barbies. 

Here is a young chap that doesn't own a piece of modern clothing and walks around each day dressed as a gentleman from regency times. . He makes all his own clothes and for others.





Can someone please explain to me why I can't get the youtube thingie going. When I put the web address in the brackets via the button, it just says invalid. I can't find any instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Can someone please explain to me why I can't get the youtube thingie going. When I put the web address in the brackets via the button, it just says invalid. I can't find any instructions on how to do it.


I'm told that when you copy the site if it's https, this site can't embed it. So just remove the "s" from the address and it should work.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm told that when you copy the site if it's https, this site can't embed it. So just remove the "s" from the address and it should work.


You were told right. Thank you, that did it. Now if I could just remember that for next time


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> You were told right. Thank you, that did it. Now if I could just remember that for next time




I don't even know why I remembered it as I almost never embed videos.


----------



## crebel

Nina Huffney said:


> Although my tastes these days run toward contemporary settings, I've read my share of historicals. Freshest in my mind are Lisa Kleypas' _Where Dreams Begin_ and _Devil in Winter_.
> 
> But what I wanted to share was the 2003 (?) collectible Barbie & Ken set in genre garb. It's new to me and I was tickled when I stumbled upon it, but perhaps it's old news to others, here?


It's Fabio Ken!


----------



## crebel

Where is everybody? I was able to read several HRs this past week.

 Happy sigh, it's Mary Balogh. 4 stars.

 Another 4 star from me. Loved the billiards wagers.

 Final book in this trilogy. Good story and historical information, but I felt the pacing was really slow and I didn't enjoy it as much as the first two. 3 stars.


----------



## Atunah

I am in a rut. I am in a darn rut.  
Plus wimbledon, the heat and trimming fruit trees. I just have a hard time keeping my mind on anything long. Puzzling helps a bit, but even there I have slowed down. 

I am still reading the Lenora Bell "For the Duke's Eyes only". Its not the book, its me. 

I have the Baloghs lined up already checked out from library. Someone to Trust and the latest Someone to honor. I turned off wifi for now so I can finish those. Eventually.  

I need to check out that Eloisa James. But I am pretty sure I'll have to read the previous one first. I read the first 2. 

I am not having a good year so far with the amount I am reading. Or lack thereof. Maybe it will change soon into a binge session of several books. That does happen to me at times.


----------



## loonlover

I am a little more than half way through Someone to Honor and am savoring it. I also liked the billiards wagers in Say No to the Duke, but still found the first book in the series the one I enjoyed the most.


----------



## crebel

Someone to Honor is next on my list after I finish a short cozy mystery I picked up for free yesterday.

I'm hoping there is some other Balogh series I have overlooked (or at least read so long ago they may seem new again ...).  What are others favorites of hers?


----------



## Andra

Did you notice that Mary Balogh has one for pre-order due in November for only $5.99?


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, that is faster than usual for her and that publisher, isn't it. That is 2 a year. The last one just came out so that is only 4 months in between. 

Crebel, I'll go through my Balogh list later today and tell you the ones I really liked. There are some good standalones also.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Did you notice that Mary Balogh has one for pre-order due in November for only $5.99?


I don't usually pre-order, just add them to a pre-order wish list and get them on release day. However, when this pre-order showed up a week or two ago at $5.99 instead of the usual $7.99, I did go ahead and order. I should have posted here about it then, thanks Andra!



Atunah said:


> Crebel, I'll go through my Balogh list later today and tell you the ones I really liked. There are some good standalones also.


----------



## Atunah

Man is it hard to pick favorite Baloghs out of all the Baloghs. Its like trying it pick a favorite kitten. 

I don't know what you read already crebel, but obviously as far as series, the Bedwyn series is a great one. It starts with the Bedwyn prequels One night for love and A summer to remember. Then the regular Bedwyn starts with Slightly Married. 

I really like some of her older stuff, but it is very different in tone than say her latest series we been talking about. Much darker at times and grittier. I think she mellowed a lot over the years.

I loved "Heartless". First of 2 set in georgian times. You know how I like a belaced and heeled hero.  
The secret pearl, that is something else. "Snow Angel" a charming one. The temporary wife, another master piece of how the heck does she do it. "Courting Julia and Dancing with Clara. Read in that order. Not easy ones to read. 

Dark Angel and Lord Carew's bride. 

I lean a bit more towards the older stuff as I love the unusual and the pain and the yearning and hard to get HEA at times. Other times I prefer the more charming stuff. I am still always amazed at the variety of stories Balogh has written over her long career. That it all came from one person that is.


----------



## crebel

FYI in case anyone has or is thinking about pre-ordering the new Mary Balogh we talked about in the last few posts based on the lower-than-usual price, it is a novella with "bonus" excerpts of all the other books in the series.  I presume the listed 277 pages includes the bonus material.  

I should have read the blurb before hitting the pre-order button, but I do still want to read this story so I guess I'll leave it alone for now.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> FYI in case anyone has or is thinking about pre-ordering the new Mary Balogh we talked about in the last few posts based on the lower-than-usual price, it is a novella with "bonus" excerpts of all the other books in the series. I presume the listed 277 pages includes the bonus material.
> 
> I should have read the blurb before hitting the pre-order button, but I do still want to read this story so I guess I'll leave it alone for now.
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks for the info. I do want to read the story so I guess I'll also keep my pre-order in place. The most recent story line ended at 91%. It was a complete novel but I do get tired of thinking I have more pages to savor when I've already read a lot of the "bonus" material. But it sure has become the norm to try to figure out where the actual book I'm reading ends.


----------



## crebel

> Thanks for the info. I do want to read the story so I guess I'll also keep my pre-order in place. The most recent story line ended at 91%. It was a complete novel but I do get tired of thinking I have more pages to savor when I've already read a lot of the "bonus" material. But it sure has become the norm to try to figure out where the actual book I'm reading ends.


I completely agree with you and I'm not really happy with $5.99 for a novella. I decided, however, that this one is on me because the fact it is a novella and the amount of bonus content are clearly listed in the description which I didn't bother to read before hitting the pre-order button.


----------



## Andra

I've been working my way through the Balogh books and they do tend to stop early and have lots of stuff at the back.  I didn't catch the novella part of the description either - sorry about that.


----------



## loonlover

Don't remember seeing the Lisa Kleypas book due out in February mentioned here.



Also, I just finished this novella by Meredith Duran. It was not up to her usual witty standards for dialogue and just didn't match her normal writing style. It is part of the Rules for the Reckless series but in my opinion does not come clear to matching any of the previous story lines. It was very disappointing with what felt like an incomplete, rushed ending even for a novella.


----------



## Atunah

February?  . Thank you for posting it. I have put it on my coming up list. This is when I miss fictfact. Or hope one of you posts about it.  

That is disappointing about the Duran. I don't read novellas anymore if I can help it, they never feel complete and always rushed. But if anyone should be able to pull it off, one would think it'd be an author of Duran's caliber. But maybe that is the reason. She always writes layered novels that build up and I think they need the normal length. Or it will feel like cliffnotes.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> February? . Thank you for posting it. I have put it on my coming up list. This is when I miss fictfact. Or hope one of you posts about it.
> 
> That is disappointing about the Duran. I don't read novellas anymore if I can help it, they never feel complete and always rushed. But if anyone should be able to pull it off, one would think it'd be an author of Duran's caliber. But maybe that is the reason. She always writes layered novels that build up and I think they need the normal length. Or it will feel like cliffnotes.


Unfortunately, this one didn't even feel like cliff notes, just very weakly written. Yet, I kept hoping it would get a little better so couldn't make myself quit on it. I read later than I normally do last night to finish it and then wondered why I did. And as has become the norm, the story ended at the 82% mark followed by a teaser of the first novel in the series. (I'll admit I had to go look that up as I don't always retain titles in my head anymore.) I don't think I'm alone in believing I wouldn't have been reading the novella if I weren't already invested in the series.


----------



## crebel

A new Tessa Dare was released today and is residing on my Kindle now.



From the blurb:

"When her imposin -- and attractive -- new neighbor demands she clear out the rescued animals, Penny sets him a challenge. She will part with her precious charges, if he can find them loving homes.

Done, Gabriel says. How hard can it be to find homes for a few kittens?

And a two-legged dog.

And a foul-mouthed parrot.

And a goat, an otter, a hedgehog . . ."

How could I resist? 

edited to get rid of the stupid formatting diamonds.


----------



## Atunah

i am #98 of 1 copy of that dare title at the library 

and I put it on hold before it was out. that is the houston library. Its not on my local or brooklyn and i don't have any requests left for the week. Only get 2 of those.

eat: never mind, I forgot i already recommended at both of those libraries, cant remember when. as soon as they buy it i'll be on the list. hopefully i was fast. sorry about the lack of upper case. I cut a finger and it hurts too much to normally type.


----------



## crebel

I read the new Tessa Dare yesterday.  It had quite a few laugh-out-loud-entertaining as well as heart-warming moments, some of each involving the goat  .  

There is more "detail" than I expected in the multiple steamy scenes and I personally felt much of it was gratuitous.  For those who do not like rough language in their HRs, the rescue parrot is from a brothel and uses the big "F" word frequently which is then repeated incredulously by the adults who hear it.  That particular word is one of my personal least favorite words, and the frequency of its use was a distraction for me.

An overall 3+ star book for me, I liked it.  5-stars for her deft handling bringing dark secrets to light and their satisfying resolution; 4-stars for the humor, a strong h, and a redeemed alpha-H; 2-stars for gratuitous sex and overuse of my least favorite word ...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I read the new Tessa Dare yesterday. It had quite a few laugh-out-loud-entertaining as well as heart-warming moments, some of each involving the goat  .
> 
> There is more "detail" than I expected in the multiple steamy scenes and I personally felt much of it was gratuitous. For those who do not like rough language in their HRs, the rescue parrot is from a brothel and uses the big "F" word frequently which is then repeated incredulously by the adults who hear it. That particular word is one of my personal least favorite words, and the frequency of its use was a distraction for me.
> 
> An overall 3+ star book for me, I liked it. 5-stars for her deft handling bringing dark secrets to light and their satisfying resolution; 4-stars for the humor, a strong h, and a redeemed alpha-H; 2-stars for gratuitous sex and overuse of my least favorite word ...


It was a 3+ star read for me also. I did enjoy the animals and some of the dialog was really amusing. But I had something of a hard time connecting with the hero and heroine--they never felt quite real to me. And their friends--the supporting characters--were almost caricatures. It was probably my least favorite of this series.


----------



## Atunah

Is this a new trend now with these established authors that everything has to be more and more "hot"? I mean I see this in authors that were just fine at the, what I call "normal" heat level. You know, sexy, but not crass. More than say Balogh, but not going into erotic romance category. It just seems that because so much contempo stuff is out there skirting that line and also HR, that they seem to want to catch on to that audience? Unfortunately it can take away from the story for me and its not needed. I like my spice just fine, but these authors had the perfect level usually. 

Just seems that at times it goes on and on pages after pages and  sigh, there they go again at it. There is a moment when the sex scenes are  not part of the overall emotions and story anymore, but feel like a separate chore to get through. I think that is when the balance is gone. Its not just the length, its a combination of that and tone, frequency and just feeling out of place within the story. It can throw me out of the emotional journey. 

I'll get it soon. But its just something I noticed over time with even established authors. Not Balogh, she just keeps jugging along on her warm level.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Is this a new trend now with these established authors that everything has to be more and more "hot"? I mean I see this in authors that were just fine at the, what I call "normal" heat level. You know, sexy, but not crass. More than say Balogh, but not going into erotic romance category. It just seems that because so much contempo stuff is out there skirting that line and also HR, that they seem to want to catch on to that audience? Unfortunately it can take away from the story for me and its not needed. I like my spice just fine, but these authors had the perfect level usually.
> 
> *Just seems that at times it goes on and on pages after pages and sigh, there they go again at it. There is a moment when the sex scenes are not part of the overall emotions and story anymore, but feel like a separate chore to get through. I think that is when the balance is gone. Its not just the length, its a combination of that and tone, frequency and just feeling out of place within the story. It can throw me out of the emotional journey. *
> 
> I'll get it soon. But its just something I noticed over time with even established authors. Not Balogh, she just keeps jugging along on her warm level.


You hit the nail on the head there. Like you, I don't mind a hotter spice level - having to get my fan out while reading sexy scenes is not a bad thing! But when it's there just to have "hot" words on the page, leaving nothing to the imagination and not really serving the story, I do a lot of skimming/skipping.

In my not so humble opinion, particularly in an HR, it can make the story feel too modern; less authentic, if that makes sense. It's like she was trying to tame a darker backstory with humor and sex and it didn't quite fall together for me.

I'm quoting a line from a 4-star review on Amazon here because it accurately describes my favorite part of the story without giving too much away: "The bromance between Gabe, Ash and Chase was hysterical and happened slowly then all at once that it felt incredibly genuine."


----------



## worktolive

I'm sure there were plenty of sexy times before marriage in Regency times, but I definitely feel that many historical romance authors jump through hoops in order to get those scenes into the story. They often feel inauthentic to me, especially since the consequences for young women in the upper classes were so severe that it's not something a young lady would do lightly. I also much prefer character development through actual, non-physical interaction instead of lengthy sex scenes. Every once in awhile, I read a "classic" Regency written in the 1980's or 1990's a la Georgette Heyer, and it's a relief to not have so many contrived sex scenes. 

On the other hand, the fact that Tessa Dare's romances are pretty much "wallpaper" historicals doesn't bother me because she has such a great touch with her characters and their banter. I wouldn't like her to turn up the heat, though, it's usually already pretty high.


----------



## worktolive

Also wanted to mention a $0.99 sale on The Earl's Dilemma by Emily Larkin. I've mentioned her books before. I haven't read one yet that disappointed me so needless to say, I snapped this up, although who knows if it will ever make it to the top of Mt. TBR.


----------



## loonlover

All of you are bringing up ideas/thoughts that have gone through my head at the heat level in several more recently written books. I do find myself skipping pages, not just skimming paragraphs when the scenes seem to go on and on with no character development. And I do have a hard time suspending belief on how quick some of the heroines do "compromise themselves". It just doesn't go with the time period.

I'm with Crebel on the least favorite word usage and was a little surprised at it's introduction in the Tessa Dare novel. I am not as far into it as I had hoped to be by now (I have actually spent time the last 2 days doing productive things around the house instead of reading). At this point in time I think 3+ stars would be the maximum I'd give. I will admit to enjoying the animal scenes.

ETA: I didn't mean to be insulting with my remark about being productive the last couple of days. I just usually do not spend 2 days in a row doing chores with very little time spent reading. I would go nuts if I couldn't read some during each day. No matter how late I go to bed, I have always read a few pages before turning out the light. I consider myself lucky that I found a spouse who feels the same way about reading.


----------



## loonlover

Finished the new Tessa Dare last night. It was a quick, enjoyable read with some amusing scenes (always a sucker for funny animal scenes).

Now on to book number 10 in Elisa Braden's Rescued from Ruin series. It seems a little darker than I remember the previous books, but I am looking forward to it keeping me occupied while working what I hope is a quiet evening at the arena.


----------



## loonlover

Finished the book shown above. It was an enjoyable read and kept me very entertained while at the arena Saturday night. I read about 50% of it during the 3 hour show and finished it on Sunday. The tying up of the series did not feel overdone or rushed.


----------



## Atunah

glad to hear loonlover. I really have enjoyed the Braden titles I read. I am still a couple behind before I get to the newest one. But it was a great new author to discover back when. Whenever it was we started talking about her.

I just finished Balogh's Someone to Trust. Waiting on the next one in series, Someone to Honor. Should come up at library soon.

Now I am reading 
Its the 2nd in the Bareknuckle series. I have a soft spot for heroes from the gutter. Its like catnip to me. . And smart capable heroines that blow into the heroes heart like a tornado without meaning to and without the hero having any clue whats happening. So far so good.

I think the latest Lorraine Heath is about to come up at library. I can't recall the title at the moment, I got an email from library. But I have to wait a day before check out as the kindle version isn't in the system yet. New books sometimes take a few hours to get it added.


----------



## crebel

Is this the new Heath you are waiting for, Atunah? I moved it from a pre-order wish list to a series to continue list to keep an eye on price.



Yesterday I read this Mary Jo Putney from 2017 (I bought it about a year ago) that made it to the top of my MOI. Excellent read, 5-stars, unusual heroine. Don't allow the lousy cover to make you pass it by.


----------



## loonlover

The Heath book is next in line to be read. I'm reading this one at the moment although with the sleepiness the pills for the cough is causing, I may be slow to finish it.



I have the Brazen and the Beast in the cue. Haven't had any trouble finding something to read lately.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, seems like all at once there are these HR releases. Is that a summer thing? Not complaining.  

Yes crebel, that is the Heath. And I loved loved that Putney title. I really love all her older stuff. It has that thing I sometimes miss in more recent HR. The adventure, depth, sometimes strange over the top plots but lots of emotions and just stuff happening. I think that is a trilogy, I also loved loved that other series. Name of it eludes me. It has titles with Angel in it I think. Also an older one.


----------



## Bella Breen

Does anyone read Pride and Prejudice variations?


----------



## worktolive

Maggie Fenton just released a new book, Miss Benwick Reforms a Rogue. It's in KU for anyone who has a subscription. It's got the trope where the heroine dresses up as a man and takes a job as a secretary. Sometimes those work for me, sometimes they don't.  I read the sample though and liked it so I'm sure this will find its way onto the TBR mountain.


----------



## Atunah

Has anyone read the latest Lorraine Heath yet?


I started it. And I am at 28% in and it has been 28% of seduction. Still is. Not having done the deed yet, just sexy seduction for so far about a 3rd of the book. the first third. Its a bit odd? I don't mind slow burn, I don't mind seduction, but besides a short mention where the heroine spend like a page with her brother laying out the story line, its all been h/H doing seduction. I mean nothing else but sexy talk, mask to club and sexy talk, billiards with sexy talk, some petting now, but still. No actual nothing else. . Its tasteful I guess and I assume its going somewhere at some point. Heroine wants to do a non consent with the hero. We haven't gotten there yet and knowing Heath, it will go a different direction.

I guess this could be a guidebook to writers to do seduction without doing the humpty dumpty. Pretty impressive for 30%. Its quite intimate, without doing the deed so to speak. I am kind of curious where this is going.


----------



## Trophywife007

>"...without doing the humpty dumpty..."<  You make me laugh!  I'm still #4 on the waiting list at Overdrive, looking forward to it.


----------



## crebel

I am almost finished with this debut novel and have thoroughly enjoyed it! I didn't look back through the pages, but I think someone here must have mentioned it. It's a slight twist on the marriage of convenience trope between a very independent and hilariously snarky heroine and wealthy former heir to an Earldom who earns his money in trade after becoming "illegitimate" as a young teen when his father's 2nd marriage to the hero's mother was bigamous.

I don't know whether to be concerned that this HR was released in October 2018 and supposedly the first of a "sweeping saga" series, but there is no sign of any other books yet written or to come. I really hope this is not a one and done.



eta: I went back of find out who recommended it - Thanks, Wisteria!



Wisteria Clematis said:


> But....oh. Oh. Oh! I am currently reading a brand new book by a brand new author who is definitely going on my auto-buy list. Her name is Mia Vincy and the book is "A Wicked Kind of Husband." It is a marriage of convenience story but feels totally fresh and new. Mostly because the dialog (between all the characters, not only the hero and heroine) sparkles and often makes me laugh. Here is an example:
> 
> "What happened to you last night?" she said. "It looks like someone punched you in the face."
> 
> "Someone did."
> 
> "Does that happen often?"
> 
> "Not very."
> 
> "Oh."
> 
> She took a knife and quartered her pear.
> 
> "Is that it?" he said
> 
> "I don't know what you mean."
> 
> "That's all you have to say? 'Oh.'" She looked at him blankly. "Where's the love and sympathy, wife? You aren't wondering what happened? You aren't wondering if I'm in pain? You aren't wondering if your dear husband will be all right?"
> 
> "Mainly I'm wondering why you don't get punched in the face more often."
> 
> . . . . .
> I am loving this book!


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, I loved that one too. Thanks wisteria. I gave it 5 stars I loved it that much. And there is still no hint on any other title from that author. I mean come on, wtf. Was that a pen name for someone? Did they get abducted by aliens? Eaten by their pet possum? Stranded on a deserted island with Julio? 

Hmpf.


----------



## Fogeydc

She has a website  miavincy dot com  & says that's her only name & other books are being written.
I have no idea how recently the page was updated.


----------



## Atunah

So checking out her facebook, in June she puts this notice



> What? June?&#128543;
> The Unexpected continues to mock all my lovely plans, especially my plan to release more books!
> My next book has caused a bit of trouble - they do say the second book is the hardest - but I'm happy to say that it is on the way.
> However, since all my past estimates were so horribly wrong, I won't estimate the release date again until the book is definitely finished and ready to go. I do hope I'll have more news soon, and then I can stop pretending the outside world doesn't exist!
> Thank you all, and happy reading.☺
> A tiny snippet from the forthcoming "A Beastly Kind of Earl" &#8230;


That is the last I see on facebook. But she had a tweet on August 2nd.

Are we just spoiled at this point? I guess it used to take at least a year to get a new book from an author.

We'll see. I get the twitches though when I read on her website that the one we read is chronological the 3rd, not the first and the others are coming. Ugh, I hate that. Thankfully I am getting older and by the time the next one is out, maybe I don't remember enough to know I am out of sync with the order.

My gawd she is one of us  One of her tweets


> Had to block my credit card so now I can't one-click, and I have to choose one of the 479 unread books I already own. Curse you, criminals Mia Vincy (@MiaVincy)


Well, whenever it comes out, I'll buy it as soon as I see it.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So checking out her facebook, in June she puts this notice
> That is the last I see on facebook. But she had a tweet on August 2nd.
> 
> Are we just spoiled at this point? I guess it used to take at least a year to get a new book from an author.
> 
> We'll see. I get the twitches though when I read on her website that the one we read is chronological the 3rd, not the first and the others are coming. Ugh, I hate that. Thankfully I am getting older and by the time the next one is out, maybe I don't remember enough to know I am out of sync with the order.
> 
> My gawd she is one of us  One of her tweets
> 
> Well, whenever it comes out, I'll buy it as soon as I see it.


Thanks for the further research, Atunah! I hate out-of-chronological-order series, I really hope that is not the case here. I quit the Farthingale series by Meara Platt for that very reason. I don't understand a reason to write that way. When I read out of order I keep thinking, "Wait! I already know how this turns out, have I already read this book?" Maybe it shouldn't irritate me, but it really, really, does.

The tweet that makes her one of us is funny! Only 479 unread books, though?? Lightweight ...


----------



## Atunah

The 2nd in the Julie Anne Long series is coming out in October. I know that some of us really loved loved the first "Lady Derring...". That one was a 5 star and one of my favorite reads of the year. Its nice to see Long coming back to Historicals.



I finished the Heath and for me it was a 3-3.5. I just couldn't get quite into it. Some issues where dragged to the very end and so it wasn't a satisfying solution for me. Least favorite of the series so far. And I am a bit sad as I wanted Aiden to have a really great book and a great heroine. this left me a wee bit cold. To be honest, if I compare this and some of the writing and tone and wording to some of Heath's older stuff, its hard to even think of it as being the same author. I just didn't get any of the emotion she used to have here. Some stuff read clunky to me. Not sure how to put that.

So I tried to figure out what to read next so I pulled up a Elisa Braden, the 6th "Confessions of a Dangerous Lord" and within like the first page, I was totally sucked into that writing. Its so vivid, so engrossing. The difference of reading a book where I keep getting distracted by everything around me and one where within paragraphs I am "in" the book and didn't even notice that tennis had started on the TV. And TV was on and folks were talking. But I didn't even notice. I guess that is the magic that is either there or not. Changes from author to author and book to book.


----------



## Atunah

I just saw that MacMillan is going to do a number on library loans starting in November. The first 2 months the libraries are only allowed to own "1" copy of a book  . I been looking to see what authors are published with Macmillan. It includes St. Martin titles. I found so far Suzanne Enoch, Kerrigan Byrne, Darynda Jones. I haven't looked any further yet, but i know that St. Martins press has some HR authors under their belt. I'll check the websites. 

It will mean huge long wait times at the library. 

Other names I found from the website Listing the HR authors, there are also other subgenre romance authors. I don't know of course how many books each the author has with this publisher or with others. 

Oh no, Tasha Alexander books are MacMillan. Historical Mysteries those are. 


Lisa Kleypas, Suzanne Enoch, Kerrigan Byrne, Manda Collins, Anna Bennett, May Mcgoldrick, Janna MacGregor, Olivia Drake, Lauren Willig, Valerie Bowman, Patricia Veryan, Kat Martin, Summer Devon, Tiffany Clare, Christina Brooke, Brenda Joyce, Kate Bateman, Amelia Grey, Alexandra Hawkins, Celeste Bradley, Michelle Marcos, Julianne MacLean,  

I am probably missing some, website is a pain.


----------



## crebel

A Suzanne Enoch which I've had on a watch list is on sale for $2.99 today.



There are a couple of older Mary Jo Putney books from her Lost Lords series (I was a fan of the whole series) in the Kindle Daily Deals for $1.99


----------



## Atunah

I really enjoyed that Enoch. I read it a short while back. I'll have to check how far I am in on the "Lords" series by Putney. Or if I finished it yet. Used to be easy, I could see in one glance where I was with every series. (RIP fictfact). Now i have to go to goodreads and find each series separate.


----------



## crebel

I'm pretty sure I put the Enoch on my watch list after your recommendation, Atunah.  Thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

Great finds, Crebel.  Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

I know Jane Austen's works aren't necessarily considered to be in the romance genre, but romantic relationships are at the heart of her books, and they certainly qualify as 'historical.'

Anyway, I just finished reading one of her less-acclaimed novels. While I love, love, love Austen, I have to admit that if she was writing today, she probably wouldn't sell too many books. And as for the one I read, Mansfield Park, that one might be less popular than her other novels. For one thing, the FMC is kind of a limp fish: steadfast in her beliefs, but supposedly physically weak; walking more than 20 yards seems to leave her weak and tired.  

Also, the romance has a little of the squick factor, too. I don't believe there's such a thing as spoilers for a book that's 200 years old, but the FMC falls in love with--and eventually marries--her cousin. Her _first_ cousin. Ewww.

Again, as much as I love Austen, some of her books are less thrilling than the others.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> I also downloaded a sample of The Matrimonial Advertisement by Mimi Matthews, then promptly one-clicked because it immediately grabbed me and it was only $0.99. It's a mid-1800's Victorian and features a scarred hero, a heroine on the run, and a marriage of convenience, basically all of my favorite tropes.  Sorry, the link below is to the audible edition. I can't seem to get the link maker to pull up the Kindle edition.





Andra said:


> If you search on the ASIN when things are being difficult, you can often get them to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this one up as well. I don't read romance as often as you all do, but I occasionally find something in this thread that causes me to try something different.


Another recommendation from January this year that made it to the top of my MOI this week. I loved it, so thanks, worktolive!

The reviews for the 2nd book in this series are not so complimentary. Anyone read it already to help me decide whether to continue?



I had to put in ASIN in the link maker again to get the Kindle book instead of the audio book.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I am almost finished with this debut novel and have thoroughly enjoyed it! I didn't look back through the pages, but I think someone here must have mentioned it. It's a slight twist on the marriage of convenience trope between a very independent and hilariously snarky heroine and wealthy former heir to an Earldom who earns his money in trade after becoming "illegitimate" as a young teen when his father's 2nd marriage to the hero's mother was bigamous.
> 
> I don't know whether to be concerned that this HR was released in October 2018 and supposedly the first of a "sweeping saga" series, but there is no sign of any other books yet written or to come. I really hope this is not a one and done.
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I went back of find out who recommended it - Thanks, Wisteria!


I went back and reread this one... loved the dialogue. I am wondering about the other 3 books in the series that apparently should already be (mostly) released. They sound promising if they ever arrive. I am reminded of the series that started with the duke who got a tattoo in a sensitive place. I think there's been one other and we're still waiting for the remaining ones. Bummer.


----------



## readingril

I've borrowed that from KU and still haven't read it. 

I've had consistent borrows from OD much of the summer and haven't snuck in too many KU books. 

And I agree on the Heath. Too much intimate stuff too early on for this ole gal.  I didn't start liking the book until about 49.5%.


----------



## Atunah

I been in a kind of reading slump all year, but I am currently on the third Elisa Braden in a row. That author is perfect to get me out of this funk. Stories are HR but also with some mystery which I love and they are page turners. I think this is the last I am reading now( A marriage made in Scandal). There is another one which is a prequel about Annabelle. I was a wee bit disappointed that Shaw, Reavers partner, didn't get his own book, but was put in with Reaver. .

Oh and *readingril* READ IT!!!!!


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I went back and reread this one... loved the dialogue. I am wondering about the other 3 books in the series that apparently should already be (mostly) released. They sound promising if they ever arrive. I am reminded of the series that started with the duke who got a tattoo in a sensitive place. I think there's been one other and we're still waiting for the remaining ones. Bummer.


Whew, had to go back a ways to find our Duke's Tattoo conversation (like page 140 of this thread on my computer)!

There are/were 3 books released that I thought were the full series, were we expecting more? As far as I can tell from her author page, these are the only 3 books by that particular author, though.

  

I bought the last one, The Baron's Betrothal, in September 2014.


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> Whew, had to go back a ways to find our Duke's Tattoo conversation (like page 140 of this thread on my computer)!
> 
> There are/were 3 books released that I thought were the full series, were we expecting more? As far as I can tell from her author page, these are the only 3 books by that particular author, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the last one, The Baron's Betrothal, in September 2014.


Oh that series was great. I read the three of them back to back! From the rec here.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Whew, had to go back a ways to find our Duke's Tattoo conversation (like page 140 of this thread on my computer)!
> 
> There are/were 3 books released that I thought were the full series, were we expecting more? As far as I can tell from her author page, these are the only 3 books by that particular author, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the last one, The Baron's Betrothal, in September 2014.


Ah, so only 3 horsemen of the apocalypse then? For some reason I though there would be 4!


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Ah, so only 3 horsemen of the apocalypse then? For some reason I though there would be 4!


That would be a logical assumption. I completely forgot the series sub-title!


----------



## readingril

Yeah I kept expecting Book #4.  She doesn't seem to have a website.


----------



## cagnes

readingril said:


> Yeah I kept expecting Book #4. She doesn't seem to have a website.


I'm not sure if she ever started it.  Over a year ago she replied to a question on Goodreads stating that she wasn't sure if a fourth book was needed. A few of us stated that the book was needed by us and she then said, okay will do. I don't think she's been around or answered any more questions since then. I hope she's doing well and can get back to writing!

https://www.goodreads.com/questions/1283283-when-will-your-last-book-on-the-four


----------



## Atunah

So 3 horses of the apocalypse ? That's the problem I think with some authors that commit to a series name and can't follow through. 
Always wondered if that was a pen name of someone. Now with obligations of a publishers. Don't promise stuff you can't deliver. I know stuff can happen, but why name a series specifically after a quad. Oh well. Hmpf. * sniff. 

Still reading the Elisa Braden. Man I need some more months in this year. I been so far behind I feel sad. I have so many books in my to read list.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So......true story about TBR lists. My oasis started acting wonky (battery problems) in early August, just two weeks before I was scheduled to spend four weeks in Scotland. It was still under warranty and the amazon rep offered to send me a new oasis 10th gen for only $20 additional. The catch was they had run out during the prime sale and he couldn’t get one to me before I left. Four weeks away from home with a wonky kindle! I needed to take deep breaths. 

I made it through without too serious an anxiety attack, and returned a few days ago excited to get my hands on the new oasis that was here waiting for me. Somehow, in the process of downloading the collections I wanted to put on the new kindle and deleting collections from the old oasis that had to be returned to amazon my collection of TBR historical romances got inadvertently deleted!!! There were at least several hundred TBR books in that collection! Seriously. I thought I was going to have a heart attack on the spot. Of course, the books themselves are all still in the cloud. Just not in a collection.....now they are all mixed in with all the other books I’ve read and heaven only knows how I’ll ever find them. I have over 3000 books.

But after the initial shock.....there is almost a sense of freedom. Suddenly for the first time (since that very first ever kindle) I have NO TBR LIST!  The glory of it!

Well, at least until I manage to buy a few more books and the whole cycle starts again.


----------



## Atunah

Or instead of a smaller sorted type collection of TBR, you now have one with 3000 books in it.  

Does it show the "READ" tag on the ones you already read? You should be able to just show the unread from the kindle. 

Now you can start fresh and make a new tbr collection. I have several tbr collections. Because like you, I always had some sort of tbr, but that wasn't enough for me. Oh no. So now I have one called "series next", another called "started", which was suppose to be books I had started, or at least opened. Then I added other books to that collection. Then I had to start one specific for "recommendations", Still not enough. So for more immediate recs, I made one called "reading". It was meant for the stuff I am going to read like soon. But no, then I had to make another one called "next up", to read after the "reading". And to top it off, I made the most recent one called "2019 reading". In an attempt to sort my brain into reading those books this year. 

I don't have to explain how all that went. I have basically 7 levels of "tbr". Sometimes I move books up the levels. Its like a video game.  . Level up, level up. 

I actually now like to show all books on my kindle instead of the collection and just sort it by unread. Then I have a list of everything that is basically one big TBR. But then I can't make my mind up what to pick. Too many darn books. So I go back to my levels of tbr, or I make another collections.


----------



## worktolive

I gave up on collections years ago. Never could figure out how to get them to sync across all of my devices so I pretty quickly decided not to put any effort into them.   

Basically, I have one collection on my K for finished books that I read, loved, and may want to reread. Everything else shows up as unread. The key to my organizational scheme, though, is that the only books actually on my K are my highest priority TBRs, the ones that I REALLY want to read right now. Granted, that’s still about 200 books, but everything else, all my freebies and books that I bought on sale “just in case”, are stored in the cloud but are NOT on my K. I maintain a voluminous Excel spreadsheet, currently several thousand lines long, listing every unread author/book, their category (categorized by contemporary/firefighter, contemporary/single mom, Regency, Victorian, UF, PNR/shifters, etc.), and a very brief description. That way I know what I’ve got and can find a book in the cloud if I need to but it’s also not too hard to go through my high priority TBRs on my K to pick my next read. 

Needless to say, maintaining that beast of a spreadsheet does take a fair amount of time.....


----------



## Atunah

I did a spreadsheet for years, then just got so behind that I finally gave up. I use goodreads to mark every book I read with stars and put in "read" shelves by year. And now I can see on my kindles whats been read with that new update and the READ tag. I really like that. 

Really basically, I just need way more time to read and a lot longer lifespan. So I don't have to worry or care about when I'll get to all the books. I need immorality. Where is that vampire lordling when one needs one. Bite me, Your Grace.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Lol. The vampire lording is in bed with the evil spell check app that wants to give you immorality!


----------



## Atunah

Bwahhhh.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished these 3 Elisa Braden in a row. #7-9 of the series. 
  

So I already bought #10 and the last in the series 

The reason the numbers don't match up with amazon is because the author released also at the finish of that series a prequel, which goodreads marks as 0.5 and amazon as 1. So technically there are 10 books in series. So anyone starting now with the series, would start at 1 or 0.5. I am not a fan of going back in time, but in this case those characters are barely talked about in the series so its not going to be like knowing them already and all that. That I really can't stand. So I bought the last in series #10 or #9, depending on what site you go by and then I'll read the prequel last. Hope that makes sense. 

I really love this author. Every book has been great so far. I hope she starts another series, she says this one is done. I'll autobuy anything by this author.

But before I get to #10, I am reading the Tessa Dare first. The one with all the animals. 


Liking it already,just a bit in though. After that I need to read the latest Balgoh


and then I'll get to the last 2 of the Braden. Probably.


----------



## Atunah

So that "Dare" The Wallflower Wager" reads way more "farce" than I usually like. I have read many Dare in the past and while they had the humor and wit, they weren't quite like a stage play. Like the characters from previous books have lost all their serious people characteristics and turned into caricatures a bit. If that makes sense. Its just a wee bit laid on too thick for me. I am about half way through. The issue is also that it makes the sensual scenes we had so far a bit less poignant? I can't think of the right word. I like the heroine, and I like the hero. And at times the banter and humor is great, but then there are moments where its just over that line to farce. And I lose the connection to the characters on an emotional level. I can't explain it any better. 

Just me?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So that "Dare" The Wallflower Wager" reads way more "farce" than I usually like. I have read many Dare in the past and while they had the humor and wit, they weren't quite like a stage play.* Like the characters from previous books have lost all their serious people characteristics and turned into caricatures a bit.* If that makes sense. Its just a wee bit laid on too thick for me. I am about half way through. The issue is also that it makes the sensual scenes we had so far a bit less poignant? I can't think of the right word. I like the heroine, and I like the hero. *And at times the banter and humor is great, but then there are moments where its just over that line to farce.* And I lose the connection to the characters on an emotional level. I can't explain it any better.
> 
> Just me?


Excellent observations. Definitely not just you, several of us relegated this particular book to 3-star status when we discussed it a few pages back. You have described my reservations much better than I did at the time.


----------



## Atunah

Yes. I just went back to see what was being said after I posted.

Wisteria said this.


> It was a 3+ star read for me also. I did enjoy the animals and some of the dialog was really amusing. But I had something of a hard time connecting with the hero and heroine--they never felt quite real to me. And their friends--the supporting characters--were almost caricatures. It was probably my least favorite of this series.


Apparently we live in each others head at times. And other times we are doing the yin and yang thing. 

eta: and the animal thing worked better in her "romancing the Duke" book. That one was a 5 star for me as it was emotional, while it had a similar type heroine. It worked. Heroine had a ermine I think it was. And the hero was a crotchety going blind type catnip. This just is a bit too juvenile? Too many cow bells? I can't say what it is besides what I already posted. Its like when i ate the whole pint of ice cream when I knew I should have had a serving size only. its all just magnified. Over the top.


----------



## Atunah

Stella Riley is starting a new series. First out October 25th



Sounds interesting. I still have a couple of more in her other series to get to first.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> Stella Riley is starting a new series. First out October 25th
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I still have a couple of more in her other series to get to first.


Since the last purchase I made of any of her books was 2015, I may pass on this one and try to complete the Rockliffe series I had previously started. This post made me realize there are 3 of them I haven't read. Guess I may need to add to the list of authors I follow.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wow! I’m in. It looks like a new twist....identity theft in an HR. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished 


which is a new series by this author. First book in series. I loved the previous books by this author. This one is more of a 3.5, rounded up to 4 as I don't half stars. First thing was that I didn't really get a sense of time. It read at times like contemporary and I usually like to get "images" in my head when and where I am at. I got the where, but not so much the when. Also the author was really really horny. All the darn time. And lots of f=bombs. There were some nice moments too later. The hero turned out to be a lot nicer and more feeling than the initial meetings promised.

Now I am reading 


Balogh really is a master at creating relationships and connections with people that normally wouldn't. Its so quiet and sneaks up on you. Its like the opposite of instant lust type romances. They are just so real. Because all the action and stuff happening is all based on those small moments, characters. Situations are not always clean cut and full of solutions. Its a true journey and not always with matching people. At least until one realizes that they do, after they don't. If that makes sense. Its a true journey of the characters to get to know each other on a much deeper and true level. I hope she never stops writing and lives forever. Cause romance and specially HR really needs these stories.


----------



## worktolive

Maggie Fenton released a new book over the summer (Miss Benwick Reforms a Rogue) and it's now on sale for $0.99. It features a cross-dressing heroine posing as the male secretary of a scientist. Sometimes I love that trope, other times not so much, but I've enjoyed her other books so I'll give this one a try.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> Maggie Fenton released a new book over the summer (Miss Benwick Reforms a Rogue) and it's now on sale for $0.99. It features a cross-dressing heroine posing as the male secretary of a scientist. Sometimes I love that trope, other times not so much, but I've enjoyed her other books so I'll give this one a try.


I didn't even know she had another out. I was just checking the reviews on this one on goodreads and ouch, they aren't great. At least from the folks I follow. But as I absolutely loved the first and really liked the other 2 of hers, I'll give it a shot.

I also noticed that only the first 2 of hers are with Montlake. I remember that after we read the first one here, she re-released with Montlake and we had to wait so long for the 2nd to come out. The 3rd and this book though are with her own company. I assume its her own. Its also been a while since the last one. 2017. Could this be an author also writing under another name? Curious.

I am reading this right now


The 3rd in this series. I really liked the first 2. They have that adventure themes and old school type stuff like harem and pirates and slavers. I was looking forward to this hero, but holy moly is he insufferable. OMG I want to just throw him overboard. Its too much. He is firmly in first stages of alphole hero. At least he has somewhat of a explanation with his back round. But its still too much. And her heroine is too much of a doormat most of the time. Its getting a wee bit better now in the 2nd half. Its so great though to meet the folks from previous books so I like that. Hero is like a man child. In the worst way. . But again, he does have some reasons based on his early life. Still though. Heroine is finally finding a piece of her backbone.

On the other hand I'd rather feel something when reading a HR than be bored to death.


----------



## bookmonster

crebel said:


> I am almost finished with this debut novel and have thoroughly enjoyed it! I didn't look back through the pages, but I think someone here must have mentioned it. It's a slight twist on the marriage of convenience trope between a very independent and hilariously snarky heroine and wealthy former heir to an Earldom who earns his money in trade after becoming "illegitimate" as a young teen when his father's 2nd marriage to the hero's mother was bigamous.
> 
> I don't know whether to be concerned that this HR was released in October 2018 and supposedly the first of a "sweeping saga" series, but there is no sign of any other books yet written or to come. I really hope this is not a one and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next first previous _*ANOTHER*_ book in the series is finally available for preorder!
> 
> From her website:
> "The publishing order does not reflect the chronological order. Each book stands alone, and books can be read in any order.
> 
> The order in which they happen:
> 
> A Beastly Kind of Earl (out 26 November 2019)
> 
> A Dangerous Kind of Lady (coming 2020)
> 
> A Wicked Kind of Husband (out now)
> 
> A Scandalous Kind of Duke (coming later)"


----------



## crebel

bookmonster said:


> The next first previous _*ANOTHER*_ book in the series is finally available for preorder!
> 
> From her website:
> "The publishing order does not reflect the chronological order. Each book stands alone, and books can be read in any order.
> 
> The order in which they happen:
> 
> A Beastly Kind of Earl (out 26 November 2019)
> 
> A Dangerous Kind of Lady (coming 2020)
> 
> A Wicked Kind of Husband (out now)
> 
> A Scandalous Kind of Duke (coming later)"


Thanks for this, bookmonster. I won't pre-order and will wait to see if it is actually released next month as scheduled.

My understanding of the definition of "saga" may be different than others. I expected a linear, entwined series stories about members of a family or group. I'm not personally wild about skipping around chronologically.


----------



## Atunah

Ugh. I hate hate hate non chronological series. Especially if I read the first by an author and then she goes back in time. I have such a dislike for that I can't even put in words. I have basically not started series or authors because their stuff is so out of whack. Just because a book is said to be able to be read as a standalone, doesn't make it so. If it has same family, same characters of any kind in it. Same setting, time whatever, its a series and I must read in order. I don't want to read about characters I already know when they were younger. I think its worse than spoilers to me. 

As much as I loved that book by that author, and thanks bookmonster for posting the upcoming, if there is any hint it is in any way connected to the "first" one and it goes back in time, I'll probably not touch it. I'll wait first and see. 

I just finished the Elisa Braden series. I love that series. But she wrote a Pre-quel about characters before any of these books I just read happened. I have yet to pick it up. I binged that author, bought every book in the series, but I just can't get myself to go back in time. I just can't do it. Its suppose to be a really good book and I am really sad and somewhat angry that I can't read that series now complete and in order. Anyone not having started it is lucky. I can't unread all those books though.


----------



## worktolive

I grabbed and dove into The Duke I Tempted by Scarlett Peckham, when it went on sale for $0.99 this week. It's mid-Victorian (set in the 1850's) and is pretty unusual for a historical in that the hero is an austere, controlled, rich and powerful Duke, who is a secret submissive. Of course, he meets a strong, determined woman who is a brilliant horticulturist and wants nothing more than to remain unmarried and run a horticulture business specializing in exotic plants. Due to circumstances, they end up in an MOC where he's desperately trying to remain aloof and keep the relationship on a cordial business level, while she's fallen in love with him and lashes out pretty spectacularly when he keeps pushing her away.

It was emotional, had a really great grovel at the end, and I loved it. The bdsm aspect of the story was well-integrated into the plot, the sex wasn't the primary focus, and it certainly was a refreshing change for the hero to be the submissive for once (he was pretty alpha outwardly). I'd definitely recommend it, especially if you like the MOC trope, plus it's easy to try it at that price. I enjoyed her writing so much that I will probably end up buying the next book, The Earl I Ruined.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for that recommendation. I one clicked that one for 99 cents. Sounds good. Especially if its emotional. That seems to be the ingredient often missing lately for some reason.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Stella Riley has a brand new book out today! It is the beginning of a whole new series.


----------



## Atunah

I'll be using some of my promo code money on that. Thank you Wisteria


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I'll be using some of my promo code money on that. Thank you Wisteria


Hey! This group has set high standards of enabling for me to work towards!


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> I'll be using some of my promo code money on that. Thank you Wisteria


Ditto here, but it sounds like I may need to finish the Rockliffe series before I get to this one. Somehow, I had lost track of that series while trying to read older titles by Mary Balogh, Mary Jo Putney, and Sarah MacLean. Oh, the possibilities of reading enjoyment that now reside on my Voyage.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hey! This group has set high standards of enabling for me to work towards!


We might be small in number, but we are legendary enablers. 



loonlover said:


> Ditto here, but it sounds like I may need to finish the Rockliffe series before I get to this one. Somehow, I had lost track of that series while trying to read older titles by Mary Balogh, Mary Jo Putney, and Sarah MacLean. Oh, the possibilities of reading enjoyment that now reside on my Voyage.


I have finished the 4th in the Rockcliffe and got the rest of the series to get to my $45. I love Stella Riley so I can pre-buy those. That new one really sounds interesting. Its not related to the Rockcliffe, is it?

I put all my new purchased books into my "reading now" collection and its like Oh my precious, all these shiny books and the stories in them. I cannot wait to read them all. I think I am finally over my reading slump I had all year. most of all year. I blame it on new home and a summer from hades. Now we have a cold front. The wind is howling loudly. If I close the curtains/blinds I can pretend I am in a gothic novel somewhere in a dusty old manor on a cliff. 

We went from like 85 to 44 in the span of a few hours. And so much rain. We had basically none since June and it all comes down at once here. Great reading weather though.


----------



## Atunah

Well, here is the pre-order for the Mia Vincy. November 26th. 3.99. Should I should I. non chronological. Should I should I.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Well, here is the pre-order for the Mia Vincy. November 26th. 3.99. Should I should I. non chronological. Should I should I.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> I have finished the 4th in the Rockcliffe and got the rest of the series to get to my $45. I love Stella Riley so I can pre-buy those. That new one really sounds interesting. Its not related to the Rockcliffe, is it?


The reviews state it is a spin-off of the Rockliffe series so some of the characters from it are included in the story. One of the reviewer's states that if you start with this book, you'll then want to read the previous ones. I bought the rest of the Rockliffe series as part of what I had to spend to earn the extra bucks from Amazon, also.


----------



## Atunah

loonlover said:


> The reviews state it is a spin-off of the Rockliffe series so some of the characters from it are included in the story. One of the reviewer's states that if you start with this book, you'll then want to read the previous ones. I bought the rest of the Rockliffe series as part of what I had to spend to earn the extra bucks from Amazon, also.


Thanks for that. I hadn't read the reviews much on it. So I'll finish the Rockcliffe first and then go to that one. Not a hardship. .

I have like $22 left and have a couple of weeks to find something else with it. Will take a bit more time. I already had books lined up to buy to get to the promo code so I got that out of the way.


----------



## loonlover

The next in Eloisa James The Wildes of Lindow Castle series is up for preorder in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Trophywife007

loonlover said:


> The next in Eloisa James The Wildes of Lindow Castle series is up for preorder in case anyone is interested.


I'm definitely interested. It's so early I can't even recommend it to my Overdrive library yet but they seem to consistently carry Eloisa James.

However I did recommend the newest Julie Anne Long and I must have been 1st on the list. The only problem is that it was epub only so I returned it and decided to buy. Then I log in to Overdrive today and it is available in Kindle with a 14 week wait! Where is the temper tantrum emoji?  I can't help but think if I had hung on longer I would have been able to access the Kindle version.


----------



## Atunah

Sometimes it take a day for the kindle version to pop up. I been burned by that too. Got all exited because I was first and hit borrow before checking the formats available and then I had to wait like 4 monhts. I think I ended up buying that book too, can't remember what it was now. Now I always click in overdrive on the book to see on the right the formats. Only when I see the kindle listed there do I hit borrow. 

Of course I have also waited to long and forget as I only have like 3 days and then got put on the back of the line.  

I recommended the "Long" so I was early in the list and I got it checked out now. Have to finish what I am reading first though.


----------



## Trophywife007

Lesson learned!  I think it cost $6.99, so not too dear.  I could have gotten back on the waiting list but I want to start it after I finish with the Lady Darby mystery I'm working on.

The good news is that I found the place on Overdrive to recommend books coming out farther in the future so the Eloisa James is recommended!  Maybe I'll be first, or close to, for that one.


----------



## readingril

Yep, I've waited until the last possible moment to check out a book, and the Kindle version has appeared.  That has also backfired on me.


----------



## Atunah

I try to recommend books if I can catch it. Makes it sometimes a better bet to get it earlier, not always. Apparently there is an army of HR readers out there getting ahead of me every time.  

6.99 isn't bad at all. I really hope its as good as the first one. That one was like a 5 star and favorite of the year read. Lady Derrings it was. I forgot the bits after Derring.


----------



## crebel

There were a couple of price drops/sales in my watch lists this morning. I picked up each of these for $1.99


----------



## Atunah

Betina Krahn is new to me. That name looks mispelled to my german brain. Shouldn't it be Bettina?  

Anywho, have you read that author before?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Betina Krahn is new to me. That name looks mispelled to my german brain. Shouldn't it be Bettina?
> 
> Anywho, have you read that author before?


I got the first in this series in November 2018. I liked it well enough to give it 4 stars and put the next one on a list to watch for a sale. I think I got the first one on sale back then, but I see it is in KU if you want to try her.



eta: Betina Krahn has a huge backlist and I was reading her in paperback (Random House and Avon, I think) in the 90s at least, maybe before.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, I can't believe I never  heard of this author. I think.


----------



## Trophywife007

Her name sounds really familiar to me but looking at her list of books in Wikipedia, I don't recognize anything. Apparently she began publishing in the 1980s so she's been around a while. Here's a link to her page:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betina_Krahn


----------



## loonlover

I finished this last night. It was an easy read, rather cute with some humor. I don't think the story could have been written as a full length novel, and we do now know a bit more of Matilda's life. The excerpts from all of the previous books in the series was a waste of space as far as I was concerned since I had read them all. Still not liking all this stuff added at the end of the book even when it is a novella, or maybe it is really worse when added to the end of a novella.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Well, here is the pre-order for the Mia Vincy. November 26th. 3.99. Should I should I. non chronological. Should I should I.


Mia Vincy's soon to be released book just got one of the best reviews I've ever read at AAR. Caz praises it to the skies and back. I can hardly wait to get my hands on it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Atunah

Well I pre-ordered it. Have to finish another library book and then I'll get to it. Hopefully.


----------



## readingril

Will this be KU like the first book? There's no indication it will be.


----------



## Atunah

I see the first one is not in Ku anymore either. So maybe the author isn't going to do it anymore. I totally loved the first one so I don't mind paying extra for the 2nd. I say extra because some seem to think of KU being somehow free. Which of course it isn't. I think it would have the KU logo already, even with a preorder.


----------



## readingril

I'll probably end up buying it. I did enjoy the first book and the plot of this one sounds good!


----------



## Trophywife007

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Mia Vincy's soon to be released book just got one of the best reviews I've ever read at AAR. Caz praises it to the skies and back. I can hardly wait to get my hands on it tomorrow!!!


Oh, oh, oh! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Atunah

I finished the latest Julie Anne Long and I loved it.



Since the first one was like one of my favorite reads of that year, its always a worry how the followup will compare. I need not have worried. 

Now I don't know what to read next. I have a huge list of TBR and I kept adding to it in a collection and now I am suffering from too many choices. Kind of like the first time I went down an american supermarket isle. I was like      . 
I need something that will not be a disappointment after the one I just read.

Actually, I think I'll read the Mia Vincy.


----------



## crebel

I read the new Mia Vincy yesterday/today.  It was good, not "take it to the deserted island" good; I liked the first book better.  Who else has finished it and what did you think?


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I read the new Mia Vincy yesterday/today. It was good, not "take it to the deserted island" good; I liked the first book better. Who else has finished it and what did you think?


I just finished it and agree with your assessment. I think the first one hit such a high mark that this one could never be as good... it didn't have as much humor -- some great lines in the first one! I do like the characters and look forward to the next one as it apparently will be the story of Arabella whom we met in the first one.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

crebel said:


> I read the new Mia Vincy yesterday/today. It was good, not "take it to the deserted island" good; I liked the first book better. Who else has finished it and what did you think?


I am totally with you here. It was just an ok read for me. I found the hero and heroine a little exasperating at times, and didn't have any laugh-out-loud moments like there were in the first book. The final scene were the villains got what was coming to them was a little too slapstick for me. Shoot. I guess my expectations were too high.


----------



## Atunah

I finished the Vincy also and I agree with you guys. It was too slapstick at times. It was a weird mix of trying to pack a lot of social stuff in there, trying to be deep but also the humor was too juvenile at times. There were moments where it was there, but then it went just too far and like a farce. Like it didn't know what it wanted to be. It had none of the perfect mix of emotions and wit the first had. There is wit and there is slapstick comedy. And yes, the end was like a total farce. The characters were caricatures more than anything. Like watching a not so funny play. Pun intented. 

The writing is still strong so I hope the next can recapture the magic of the first. It was just too uneven for me. Its hard to get emotionally attached to characters when stuff is too much like a farce.


----------



## loonlover

I haven't quite finished reading the Mia Vincy, but agree with what everyone has been saying. It doesn't always flow smoothly in too many scenes. I will finish it, but my next read will be one of the authors I have come to rely on, such as Mary Balogh or Lorraine Heath. (I'm still catching up with their earlier books.)


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> I haven't quite finished reading the Mia Vincy, but agree with what everyone has been saying. It doesn't always flow smoothly in too many scenes. I will finish it, but my next read will be one of the authors I have come to rely on, such as Mary Balogh or Lorraine Heath. (I'm still catching up with their earlier books.)


That is exactly what I did, LL! I started Book 1 of The Survivors' Club series by Mary Balogh and it is absolutely wonderful. It's one of her older (2012 in Kindle) series and I apparently have books 1, 2, and 4 already. I probably bought them individually on sale at various times, but will likely binge through the whole series in order now, regardless of price when I get to the not yet purchased titles. Here's the first one for those who haven't read this particular series (only $2.99 right now).



By the way, how does anyone else pronounce this author's name in their head or know for sure how to pronounce it? In my head I hear Bay - low.


----------



## readingril

[quote author=crebel]

By the way, how does anyone else pronounce this author's name in their head or know for sure how to pronounce it? In my head I hear Bay - low.

[/quote]

Mary Balogh's most frequently asked question:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gadR5i8ZaI


----------



## Atunah

Before I look at the youtube, I always have said it Baaaa looooooooog. Like the sheep sound or when you say "a" at the doc and then a "log" at the end. Usually when I am in doubt I pronounce things the german way.  . Which I am sure is very wrong for a welsh name. Let me look now. 


eta: Well I wasn't too far off. The "a" is different a wee bit, but I got the end right. The "a" is almost more like the german umlaut ä. So now I'll say it Bälog and sounds close.


----------



## crebel

readingril said:


> Mary Balogh's most frequently asked question:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gadR5i8ZaI


Thanks! I wasn't anywhere close, was I?


----------



## readingril

Too funny that's her most frequently asked question.


----------



## worktolive

Aww, she’s adorable! I got fooled by the “gh” also and pronounced it ba-low with a short “a” sound. Plus, I didn’t know she was Welsh (well, I thought she was Scottish when I heard her accent on that clip but when I googled it, it turns out she’s Welsh-Canadian).


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I have ever seen her, or heard her speak. As far as I know. Now I have a face and accent to put with the books.


----------



## loonlover

I had the ending right, but put the accent on the wrong syllable.


----------



## Atunah

So after a wee bit of disappointing Mia Vincy read, I read this book and I absolutely loved it. 5 stars



Now, I would not have found this book probably had I not prowled a known reviewers goodreads shelf for 5 star reads.
The cover is unusual for the genre, but fear not. Its not a chick lit or whatever that cover seems to convey. Its a HR and its really well done. I really enjoyed how the class difference between the H and h was not just swept under the rug. It was a real issue. I inhaled that one in like one day. I got that one with that buy so much get a coupon off books code from a while back. I can't believe this is a debut. As the reviewer I got this from said, since the debut of Mia Vincy (first one, not recent one) this was the other impressive debut by a HR author since last year.

Highly recommend.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the recommend, Atunah!  I have added it to a wish list.  You are absolutely correct, I would have passed that cover right on by.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> So after a wee bit of disappointing Mia Vincy read, I read this book and I absolutely loved it. 5 stars
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Highly recommend.


Yay! My OverDrive library has it... I'm #12 on the list but it will eventually arrive... how did so many people know about it before we did?  Thank you Atunah!


----------



## readingril

Maryland Overdrive had several copies available! It's now at the top of the TBR... with the other Overdrive borrows! Thanks!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> So after a wee bit of disappointing Mia Vincy read, I read this book and I absolutely loved it. 5 stars
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I would not have found this book probably had I not prowled a known reviewers goodreads shelf for 5 star reads.
> The cover is unusual for the genre, but fear not. Its not a chick lit or whatever that cover seems to convey. Its a HR and its really well done. I really enjoyed how the class difference between the H and h was not just swept under the rug. It was a real issue. I inhaled that one in like one day. I got that one with that buy so much get a coupon off books code from a while back. I can't believe this is a debut. As the reviewer I got this from said, since the debut of Mia Vincy (first one, not recent one) this was the other impressive debut by a HR author since last year.
> 
> Highly recommend.


Just finished it and I really loved it too! Whew. This broke a long stretch of just mediocre reads for me and now I remember why I love books so much. Now the challenge is to find another really good one and keep this going.  Taking a good look at my TBR list....


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So now that the holidays are over, what 'cha all reading? Getting ready for a ten day vacation and need some good books. (I know, I know....that's what TBR lists are for. Somehow nothing is popping out at me though.)


----------



## Atunah

I am reading this right now. 


Love it so far. Has a lot of my catnips. Stuffy lord dude that doesn't know what hit him when he meets the heroine who had to overcome stuff and suffered and is wholly unsuitable for the handsome misguided stiff-muppet Dukeling.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I am reading this right now.
> 
> 
> Love it so far. Has a lot of my catnips. Stuffy lord dude that doesn't know what hit him when he meets the heroine who had to overcome stuff and suffered and is wholly unsuitable for the handsome misguided stiff-muppet Dukeling.


Already read it! It was a good one. Those are my catnips too.


----------



## worktolive

I haven't been reading much historical romance lately. I had a ton of contemporary and PNR ARCs to get through from Netgalley - I just can't resist the lure of free books. 

When I read historicals, my tastes lately have leaned toward Victorian or Gilded Age:

Appetites and Vices by Felicia Grossman - I read this last year and it was fantastic. Set in Philadelphia in the 1870's or so? I have the second book, Dalliances and Devotion patiently waiting at the top of Mt. TBR.



Miss Foster's Folly by Alice Gaines - I haven't read this yet but it sounded good, with an independent minded, spinster heroine (that's my catnip!). And it's only $1.49, which is the main reason I bought it. 



On the Regency side, I'd strongly recommend The Duke I Tempted by Scarlett Peckham. I posted about it back in October. That was the last full-length Regency I've read and still the one I'd recommend although the hero is a submissive (although outwardly pretty alpha) so it may not be up your alley.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Thank you Worktolive...I have not read any of those yet! I knew one of you guys would come through for me


----------



## Atunah

No lack of enablers in this thread.


----------



## loonlover

Book 7 in Mary Balogh's Westcott Series is due out in September. Someone to Romance is available for pre-order.



I'm hoping this is just a holding cover.


----------



## Atunah

Pretty sure that's a holding cover, I seen those before. But if anyone could get away with actually having this cover it would be Mary Balogh. 

So who is this one about? Do we know? Let me see if there is some blurb somewhere.

Ah, found it. Jessica's story. I found this on the blog via goodreads. More backlist re-releases also.



> Coming in 2020
> 
> There will be five Class Ebook republications of old, out-of-print books:
> 
> THE TRYSTING PLACE in February,
> 
> TRULY in April,
> 
> THE OBEDIENT BRIDE in June,
> 
> TANGLED in July,
> 
> and THE LAST WALTZ in September.
> 
> And coming in November there will be a new Westcott book-Jessica's story:


----------



## crebel

I got this Suzanne Enoch last September (on sale for $2.99 after being previously recommended by Atunah) and it finally came to the top of my MOI.



I loved it and am anxious to read the other siblings' stories! That one is no longer on sale, unfortunately, and Book 2 comes out next week.



I'm not waiting for a sale this time and will get it on release day!


----------



## Atunah

That Enoch will not be at any or my libraries as they all refuse to deal with MacMillan anymore, due to their enbargo. I think its about only allowing one stinking copy for a library for a few months. Or something like that. 

I'll have to get it too then. At least its not $15 as some of the mysteries seem to be. Its still at the absolute high end for me. But just so MacMillan knows, it doesn't mean I'll outright buy every book from them now just because they are playing fast with readers. I am sure that is what they are hoping. I might still just put it on a wishlist and see. 

I am currently reading The Duke I Tempted by Scarlett Peckham that worktolive recommended and I really like it so far.


----------



## crebel

I've been putting almost all HR's I'm interested in which are priced at $7.99 and above on watch lists instead of outright buying, even if I'm already into a particular series.

Book #3 of Anna Campbell's Sons of Sin series came up on sale today for $1.99. I grabbed it, really enjoyed the first two.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

What is everyone reading right now


----------



## worktolive

I've got a new one for you, releasing next week on 2/11 - The Winter Companion by Mimi Matthews. Book 4 in her Parish Orphans of Devon series. I read the first book when it was released and thought it was good but not great, so I didn't read the next two. However, I loved this one, so now I may go back and try the others.  I also read an Xmas novella of hers, A Holiday by Gaslight (standalone, not connected to this series), which is currently $0.99 and a good way to give her a try.

Her books are mid-Victorian (1860 or so) and feature heroes and/or heroines who aren't nobles. In The Winter Companion, the hero suffered a traumatic brain injury as a teen and has trouble speaking (although his thoughts are clear), and the heroine is a lady's companion. Lots of interesting historical details, not just a wallpaper historical.


----------



## crebel

I am currently on book 5 of this Shana Galen series and really enjoying each one. Maybe we talked about them in the past, I didn't go back through the thread this time to find out. All range from reasonably low priced to very inexpensive.

     

Number 7 is due out next week and available for pre-order at $3.99


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks, Crebel; they are available on my OverDrive so I'll check them out.

I'm finishing up the Rescued from Ruin series by Elisa Braden.


----------



## Josette

I love historical romances but I noticed it allows for the "hero" to be abusive in the story, and have it be acceptable behavior.  As we know, men (back in the day) were allowed to mistreat women and the woman had to put up with it - it was the norm.

I guess I'm spoiled, living in modern times where it's no longer acceptable to treat women unfairly.

It makes me appreciate living in the present.


----------



## Atunah

I read these lately. I still am a bit slow reading, carryover from last year I guess. 


I really enjoyed this one. A very different kind of cross dressing heroine than I have read before. Both of the H and h are kind of perfect for each other and the heroine living and dressing as a man, doesn't carry very far in the book, which is also unusual for that theme. The clueing in of the other part of the relationship that is. I don't like when things like that drag through the book until the end. 
I am looking forward reading more of this author. Really like the writing and how I got pulled into the characters. This was really, "real" to me. I felt what the characters were feeling and it kind of put this theme on its head.


Ok so I loved the theme of this book. Its starts with a bang of the french aeronaut heroine falling out of the sky on top of a drunk wastrel lordling. She lost her basket and used an early parachute. I liked the story and there was lots of potential, but I didn't like some of the ridiculous stuff, especially the over the top sex scenes. Yep, there be one on a hot air balloon. Less forced sex would have taken that to a solid 4stars.


This was a rec from this thread and I liked it. I think I was missing something though. Not sure what. I'll read more of this author though


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I am currently on book 5 of this Shana Galen series and really enjoying each one. Maybe we talked about them in the past, I didn't go back through the thread this time to find out. All range from reasonably low priced to very inexpensive.
> 
> ***


So I had to check as I was sure I had read some of this author. And sure enough, I read some over 5 years ago. Those were published in 2006. And then I discovered I already own a bunch of her books I must have bought in the great days of kindle sales between 2010 and 2012. I have owned these books almost 10 years and haven't gotten to them yet. 
This is getting out of hand. 
So I should probably read those first. Or not 

Pretty sure the largest chunk of books in my library are from those years. But great thing is that Sourcebook, which this author is with, always has affordable prices for their romance. I am glad they are still around, with so many others going under.


----------



## worktolive

Aaaand, for those of you who don't check the Mobile reads romance forum, Sourcebooks is having a huge Valentine's Day freebie sale, with 16 titles. Only one historical (a Shana Galen as it happens), while the rest are mainly contemporary with a few PNRs. Too many to list but here's the link:

https://www.romancereads.com/ebook-deals.html

Needless to say, I picked up a few.


----------



## crebel

worktolive said:


> Aaaand, for those of you who don't check the Mobile reads romance forum, Sourcebooks is having a huge Valentine's Day freebie sale, with 16 titles. Only one historical (a Shana Galen as it happens), while the rest are mainly contemporary with a few PNRs. Too many to list but here's the link:
> 
> https://www.romancereads.com/ebook-deals.html
> 
> Needless to say, I picked up a few.


Thanks! In checking out of the Shana Galen spy series, I found I already have book #1 somewhere in my MOI. Since this free book is #3, I only need to pick up book #2 to complete the series!


----------



## loonlover

In case anyone is interested the latest in Lisa Kleypas' Ravenels series was released today. It may be the next thing I read, but I'm still trying to catch up on backlists. One of the most recent books I read it took 2-3 chapters before I realized what book the hero had been introduced in so I'm trying to read them closer together, if not one right after the other. Of course, that may mean I have the same problem with this one if I don't read it soon. Although it being a Kleypas, that is usually not a problem.


----------



## Atunah

Oh dear, I am #120 at one library. I think I might have recommended it at another, so I'll wait a bit. I still have a few loans to read first anyway. If it doesn't come up by then, I'll buy it. Its Kleypas. 

Loonlover, I have the same issue when there is too much time between books. I forget when I first read about this or that character and I like comparing them when they go from secondary to main character in a book. So to see the progression. But my brain is having trouble. I been trying to read series a bit closer together, but of course if I am caught up, I can't control when the next one is out. So back list stuff I'll not wait more than 3 months hopefully going forward.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, LL!  For some reason I did not have this one on a watch/wait list.  It will probably be my next read.  This is my favorite Kleypas series in all her wonderful books.


----------



## readingril

Oy, there aren't many copies of the Kleypas book at my Overdrive Libraries.

Currently rereading For the Duke's Eyes Only by Lenora Bell... I hadn't realized I'd already read it when I checked that and another in the "School for Dukes" series out. Not that I don't have other potential reading material. LOL


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Thanks, LL! For some reason I did not have this one on a watch/wait list. It will probably be my next read. This is my favorite Kleypas series in all her wonderful books.


Me too. Unfortunately, my OverDrive library only has the epub thus far.


----------



## Atunah

Hmm. I had recommended the Kleypas at my local library and surprisingly they bought it. So now I have it on hold, but I can't borrow it because there is no kindle version yet. It can take a day sometimes, but looks like trophywife didn't have one either 2 days ago. I have 48 hours to collect this book, so I have no choice but to wait for now as I can't read epubs.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've checked again just now and still no Kindle version.  I'm #3 on 3 copies so I'm hoping the Kindle version will become available before then; otherwise, I'll fork over the $6.99 which is not the end of the world considering that my OverDrive does pretty well at keeping me supplied.

By rights, I should have to make a bigger dent in my TBR list before getting it, but what would be the fun in that?


----------



## Atunah

If it doesn't come up as kindle in the 48 hours I have time to checkout, I will buy it too. I still have other library loans and like most here huge tbr lists. Yet, I want to read that book. Not the others, but that one. I am like a squirrel that spots a new shiny nut.


----------



## Trophywife007

Well, it is a really good series after all!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Hmm. I had recommended the Kleypas at my local library and surprisingly they bought it. So now I have it on hold, but I can't borrow it because there is no kindle version yet. It can take a day sometimes, but looks like trophywife didn't have one either 2 days ago. I have 48 hours to collect this book, so I have no choice but to wait for now as I can't read epubs.


I'm currently reading Chasing Cassandra. Don't know if I'll get into trouble posting here, but I borrowed the epub and converted to mobi for my personal use.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I'm currently reading Chasing Cassandra. Don't know if I'll get into trouble posting here, but I borrowed the epub and converted to mobi for my personal use.


Let us know how you like it. I know, I could do the converting too. I just don't want to. I want the kindle version at the library. *stomps and pouts.

Its still not available and doesn't look like it will anytime soon. Wonder why that is. Haven't had to wait more than a day before. Hope that is not going to be a thing going forward. Now that the same folks that own Kobo also own overdrive.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> If it doesn't come up as kindle in the 48 hours I have time to checkout, I will buy it too. I still have other library loans and like most here huge tbr lists. Yet, I want to read that book. Not the others, but that one. I am like a squirrel that spots a new shiny nut.


I seem to recall that I had this problem with a book awhile back, so I read the book on line. If I recall correctly, when given the choice of how to open it, since Kindle was not an option, I chose "open with overdrive" or something to that effect. I think it popped open a webpage and I read it that way (I just didn't close that tab until I was done. ). Or maybe I was able to open it in the overdrive app itself on my iPad. IDK, it's been awhile, and reading it using Overdrive was pretty clunky, but it did work, so you might want to give that a try.

#3 on my library waiting list for a physical copy of Chasing Cassandra. We don't have an eBook copy. Luckily, there are very few (comparatively) romance readers in my library system so the waiting list is never very long for "our" books.


----------



## Atunah

Oh I could open it just fine. On the libby app on my phone or some fire laying around probably dead somewhere. But I can't read off tablet type screens so it has to go on the kindle. Thankfully I haven't checked it out yet. I been waiting to do so in case the kindle version comes up. But I only have 48 hours or my hold will be cancelled. 

So I have 3 options. 

Wait until it maybe hopefully comes up at kindle and get on the wait list again
just buy it 
or do what cagnes did.  

I am still waffling.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah,

Stop waffling. I just finished the new Kleypas and loved, loved, loved it. Vintage Kleypas. Highly recommend!


----------



## readingril

Y'all people are such enablers.

#stillwafflinginMD


----------



## Andra

$6.99 to purchase - just do it! It was a fast, fun read.


----------



## cagnes

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Atunah,
> 
> Stop waffling. I just finished the new Kleypas and loved, loved, loved it. Vintage Kleypas. Highly recommend!


I agree, loved it too! Loved Cassandra & Tom!


----------



## Atunah

Fine. You win.  

My library just dropped me off my hold anyway and still no kindle in sight. Even though I have other library loans, I'll be reading this one next, just because.  

eta: And there it goes.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Fine. You win.
> 
> My library just dropped me off my hold anyway and still no kindle in sight. Even though I have other library loans, I'll be reading this one next, just because.
> 
> eta: And there it goes.


Hope you love it too! 

Is anyone else here watching Sanditon on PBS? It's based on Jane Austen's final unfinished novel and I'm hooked on it. I can't wait for Sunday nights to roll around so I can get my fix!


----------



## Atunah

I would, if I had episode 2. PBS was just added to youtube TV not long ago and I did schedule to record. But I can't see episode 2 listed. It goes from 1 to 3. I have to figure out first where to find that episode before I can start.

Unless of course #1 is 1 and 2 as its 2 hours long. I have no clue and don't know how to find out.

I am also a wee bit concerned about



Spoiler



I been reading some tweets and such that folks were not happy at all with the ending. In fact they were furious. And those are lots of romance type folks I follow on twitter so I am worried about that.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I would, if I had episode 2. PBS was just added to youtube TV not long ago and I did schedule to record. But I can't see episode 2 listed. It goes from 1 to 3. I have to figure out first where to find that episode before I can start.
> 
> Unless of course #1 is 1 and 2 as its 2 hours long. I have no clue and don't know how to find out.


Did you ever do the free PBS trial on Amazon? It's free for 7 days and then $5.99 a month if you don't cancel.

Actually, I believe that it is episodes 1 & 2 combined. They're showing 47 & 46 minutes each on Amazon & both originally aired Jan 12, 2020.

I'm loving it so far. I think the final episode airs tomorrow night, hope it's not a disappointment.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, looking some more on episode guides, they combined 1 and as episode 1 and then called the next episode 3. Since there are 8  total and each an hour episode, I guess I do have it all. That isn't at all confusing.  

Well at least I can binge watch next week.


----------



## Atunah

That Kleypas

"Can I have her?" 

That hero is going to be a piece of work, isn't he. And I am getting the sense I am going to love every minute of it. Especially if he, as I assume, will get his just deserts.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> That Kleypas
> 
> "Can I have her?"
> 
> That hero is going to be a piece of work, isn't he. And I am getting the sense I am going to love every minute of it. Especially if he, as I assume, will get his just deserts.


If by "gets his just deserts" you mean he falls hard for Cassandra....then, yep! He actually turns out to be a wonderful hero. Lots of fun watching him find his HEA.


----------



## Trophywife007

Yep, I went ahead and bought it too.  I'll save it for vacation... if I can hold out.


----------



## worktolive

In For A Penny by Rose Lerner is on sale for $1.99. If you haven't tried her books, I highly recommend them. Rose writes historically accurate, non-wallpaper Regencies. I love that she often features non-titled characters and her characters spend their time actually out doing things, not just going to balls or calling on each other.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> In For A Penny by Rose Lerner is on sale for $1.99. If you haven't tried her books, I highly recommend them. Rose writes historically accurate, non-wallpaper Regencies. I love that she often features non-titled characters and her characters spend their time actually out doing things, not just going to balls or calling on each other.


I really enjoyed that one. I totally agree with your description. And I just realized that I haven't read another one yet from this author since 2011, and I really wanted too. Its just so hard to keep up with all the books. And authors.


----------



## worktolive

Wait, you are behind??. 

She does not have that many books out, not real prolific like some, but if I were going to recommend just one, I think my favorite is Sweet Disorder. The heroine is a strong woman with curves who runs a local newspaper and due to a quirk in the law has a vote that can be cast in the local election. The hero is from a strong Whig political family who was injured in the war, is a bit of a beta, (does not come off as weak, but does not mind at all that she is the one who takes charge) and is sent to convince her to vote for the Whigs. Try not to judge the book by the cover as it does not reflect the contents very well.


----------



## loonlover

worktolive said:


> In For A Penny by Rose Lerner is on sale for $1.99. If you haven't tried her books, I highly recommend them. Rose writes historically accurate, non-wallpaper Regencies. I love that she often features non-titled characters and her characters spend their time actually out doing things, not just going to balls or calling on each other.


Just what I needed (ha,ha), an additional author. But I took the bait, thanks to so many enablers here.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That Kleypas
> 
> "Can I have her?"
> 
> That hero is going to be a piece of work, isn't he. And I am getting the sense I am going to love every minute of it. Especially if he, as I assume, will get his just deserts.


Started it last night, finished it this afternoon. It was really good. I thought Tom turned his 5-emotion lifestyle around pretty quick once he fell harder than he thought possible! I think my favorite part was the writing of the "contract". Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## crebel

I had this book in a "Series to continue" watch list and it is on sale for $1.99 today.



I find several other Lady Truelove books by Guhrke that I have read and liked, but I haven't found any series information. Without going back through to check publication dates, I think this may be Book 4.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I had this book in a "Series to continue" watch list and it is on sale for $1.99 today.
> 
> 
> 
> I find several other Lady Truelove books by Guhrke that I have read and liked, but I haven't found any series information. Without going back through to check publication dates, I think this may be Book 4.


Yes that is #4. 
1. The Truth about love and Dukes
2. The trouble with true love
3. Governess gone rogue
4. Heiress gone wild

I finished Chasing Cassandra and it was delightful. It was a quick read, emotional, funny at times. And even though it didn't have some of the drama you might find in other HR, it worked perfectly. Sometimes I just want to enjoy a interplay of a couple, family, stuff like that. I don't think I have ever read a bad Kleypas in any case. 
Will there be more books in that series? I hope. And I hope she stays with HR again, and not go back to contempo.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the series confirmation titles/numbers, Atunah!


----------



## readingril

Ok, I succumbed. And bumped down two Overdrive books on my TBR. 

This is clearly one of those read it as slow as possible books to enjoy every single word.

Thanks, enablers! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Read Chasing Cassandra over the weekend. Have to agree with everyone's assessments. It made for an entertaining read with Monster Jam in the background. Love being paid to read while I am supposedly working. Some shows would sure drag on if I couldn't read while not receiving many calls.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Did you ever do the free PBS trial on Amazon? It's free for 7 days and then $5.99 a month if you don't cancel.
> 
> Actually, I believe that it is episodes 1 & 2 combined. They're showing 47 & 46 minutes each on Amazon & both originally aired Jan 12, 2020.
> 
> I'm loving it so far. I think the final episode airs tomorrow night, hope it's not a disappointment.


Well I finished binge watching today and....



Spoiler



I am pissed Ugh. Livid, might be a better word. And to find out they won't continue with the series. What 
the heck was that ending. Such a great series totally damaged with such a crappy and very Austen unlike ending. I mean come on. Worst cliffhanger ever. Ugh. Still peeved.


----------



## Trophywife007

loonlover said:


> Read Chasing Cassandra over the weekend. Have to agree with everyone's assessments. It made for an entertaining read with Monster Jam in the background. Love being paid to read while I am supposedly working. Some shows would sure drag on if I couldn't read while not receiving many calls.


I just checked again in Overdrive and it's now in Kindle format. Too late for me, I already bought my own copy.


----------



## Atunah

Yep, same here. Bought, read, done.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Well I finished binge watching today and....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am p*ssed Ugh. Livid, might be a better word. And to find out they won't continue with the series. What
> the heck was that ending. Such a great series totally damaged with such a crappy and very Austen unlike ending. I mean come on. Worst cliffhanger ever. Ugh. Still peeved.


I was really disappointed with the ending. Although disappointing, it wouldn't have been so bad in my eyes "IF" they could have continued the story and made things better in season two. I was hoping that someone... like Netflix or Amazon would have decided to pick up the show and film at least one more season.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> There were a couple of price drops/sales in my watch lists this morning. I picked up each of these for $1.99


Quoting myself on Book #2 of the of the Betina Krahn Sin & Sensibility series which was on sale last November right before Book #3 was released. That newest Book#3 on sale today for $1.99 

Unfortunately the link maker is not working for me today, sigh ... The title is Anyone But a Duke (Sin & Sensibility Book 3) Not difficult to get to it without searching by clicking on Book 2 above and then the series is listed.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks crebel.  

I'll be diving into HR again as soon as I finish these 2 library loans. One I am reading a historical mystery and the other a urban fantasy. I am actually tempted to skip that one for now. Its been on wait list for some time and I am not sure if I am in the mood for that right now with all that is going on. I think I need some HR's for now. Or at least H-mysteries. 
Don't want to spend time in today's world if I can help it.


----------



## readingril

I can't seem to focus with contemporaries with all that's going on. I don't have that problem with historicals.  Currently reading Cathy Maxwell's His Secret Mistress.


----------



## Atunah

Same here. I think its because reading HR for so long, its a comfort and  for me when I am not in my current world, I can really "go away" mentally a bit when reading HR. Cause its not so close. No phones, no TV, no newscasts 24/7. No twitter, no cars, grocery stores. All the things that keep coming at us right now are not there in historicals. 

I'll finish the current mystery, which is also great to disconnect with and then I'll go up in this thread to see some recs I need to dig in. 

First I have to do some cleaning.


----------



## loonlover

The latest in Lorraine Heath's A Sins for all Seasons series is out. The Earl Takes a Fancy is Fancy Trewlove's story.

Sorry, Link-Maker not working for me today.

Currently reading Jane Feather's Seduce Me with Sapphires, but it is just not keeping my attention as well as the first in her The London Jewel Trilogy did. Anyone else reading that one? May have to just switch to the Lorraine Heath and then try to get through the other one at a later date.


----------



## crebel

I absolutely love Heath's Sins for All Seasons series.  I had the latest on alert to buy first thing this morning rather than pre-order, so it was on my Kindle around 5:30 a.m.,    It will probably be my next read.

I wonder if the link-maker not working for a while now (coming up on 2 weeks, I think), is an Amazon problem pulling the ASIN's because their systems are geared harder toward filling physical orders at this time.  If it is a problem KB admin is ignoring, I'm extra disappointed but not overly surprised.  

For those who have Prime, Ella Quinn's The Marquis She's Been Waiting For (The Marriage Game Book 9), has been added.  It is not a series I have been reading, but still picked it up to read as a stand-alone for *free* even though it goes against my OCD of reading a series in order.


----------



## worktolive

A Wicked Kind of Husband by Mia Vincy is on sale for $0.99. I know this book got great reviews but I missed it while it was in KU and I've been waiting for a sale on it ever since. I have to admit, I'm not reading that much.  Instead I'm obsessively watching news and playing solitaire! But I'm going to try to read this soon instead of losing it on Mt. TBR.

Since the Link-maker is broken, here's the direct Amazon link:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J38FXM6/ref=pe_385040_118058080_TE_M1DP


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> A Wicked Kind of Husband by Mia Vincy is on sale for $0.99. I know this book got great reviews but I missed it while it was in KU and I've been waiting for a sale on it ever since. I have to admit, I'm not reading that much.  Instead I'm obsessively watching news and playing solitaire! But I'm going to try to read this soon instead of losing it on Mt. TBR.
> 
> Since the Link-maker is broken, here's the direct Amazon link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J38FXM6/ref=pe_385040_118058080_TE_M1DP


That one had some good (humorous) lines along with some characters I'd have liked to strangle.


----------



## loonlover

loonlover said:


> The latest in Lorraine Heath's A Sins for all Seasons series is out. The Earl Takes a Fancy is Fancy Trewlove's story.
> 
> Sorry, Link-Maker not working for me today.
> 
> Currently reading Jane Feather's Seduce Me with Sapphires, but it is just not keeping my attention as well as the first in her The London Jewel Trilogy did. Anyone else reading that one? May have to just switch to the Lorraine Heath and then try to get through the other one at a later date.


Stuck with Seduce Me with Sapphires and was glad I did, but am savoring The Earl Takes a Fancy. Will sort of be sorry when I finish it even though I am sure I have others in the TBR that will engage me.

Some days I am more into reading than others. My biggest time waster at the moment is a color by number app on the iPad.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished The Earl Takes a Fancy by Heath and I didn't love it as much as the other installments. Nothing to do with writing, which I mean its Lorraine Heath. I think I had issues with secrets going on too long. Just not a fan of such deception. It was still quite good, 3 star from me,  and it was nice to see Fancy's story. With apostrophe   You'll get it when you read the book. I found it interesting that Heath said in the author notes she had to write this one in bits and chunks and sew them together as it didn't work. 

Next one and last will be Beast. 

Mia Vincy I totally loved the first "Wicked kind of husband. one of the bests reads I read that year. I didn't love the 2nd one as much. Still a good read. The 3rd will be out in July 7 I think. Keeping an eye on that one. 

I am struggling to concentrate on reading. You'd think, stuck inside and home, I could read all day long, but nope. I worry all the time, I can't stay off twitter news and german news sites and other sites. Its like the more I get bombarded by tragedy, the more I have to seek it out. Plus the stress of not being able to go to the store like normal and buy food. Hoarding has taken on a new level here. I finally found some eggs, forgot what they looked like. TP I had to hunt down online like a ebay sniper. 

And everytime I sit down to read my mind starts wandering. I already had to put down a couple of books as they were just going to be too dark and I just don't want to deal with dark right now. Or not that dark that is. I still want deep though. So  a fantasy romance had to be returned to the library, was going to be brutal and such things before the HEA. Nopety Nope right now. 

Finishing a UF and then I need to dig into my list to see what HR I'll read next. Its not like I have a lack of them in my account already. But I might take a browse upstream here to see what catches my fancy. I need the stuff that is deep and thrilling and also page turner so I can keep my mind on it. Otherwise I just sit there and stare out into my backyard space.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah I am right there with you on the need not to read anything too dark right now. I had to quit a few stories mid-book because they were beginning to depress me and/or I just couldn't focus on them. Instead I have started rereading Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series. Amazingly, it has been about a decade since I first read them so (my memory being what it is) it is almost like reading them for the first time. And they are hilarious! I may start redownloading some of my favorite authors for awhile, and just cuddling up with them.


----------



## readingril

Me too, with the Bridgerton reread. I can't focus with contemporaries.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophywife007

Good idea re. the Bridgerton series.  I've been rereading rather than starting something new.  What is it with that?


----------



## readingril

Trophywife007 said:


> What is it with that?


The books are familiar to you, comfort reads?

I have just read a couple of books in a KU contemporary series because of the blurbs. Very Quick reads. And a couple of long ago Overdrive contemporaries that I had on hold for a while that finally dropped. All in all though the books I seem to be able to immerse myself in are historicals.


----------



## Atunah

That might be a good idea, re-reading. Although I usually don't do that, it has been 12 years since my first kindle. I read like close to 200 books in 2009 and I am pretty sure I don' remember all of them. I'll have to go through to see which I really like since I did mark them all on goodreads. Bridgertons might be an option and the earlier kleypas maybe. I'll have to look. Of course as I am saying this my not-yet-read books in my account are giving me the side eye.  

Its comfort and I think its just something to attach ones emotions to right now. Like a book hug. One that we already know a bit so less like a stranger.


----------



## Trophywife007

I have been keeping a Faves collection.


----------



## worktolive

I read A Wicked Kind of Husband by Mia Vincy this weekend, and was surprised at how serious it was. From the snippets I had previously read, I was expecting it to be more of a romp. Don't get me wrong, I really liked it, but I had to adjust my expectations, otherwise I would have put it down unfinished through no fault of the book's. These days, it seems all I want is pure escapism with no heavier emotions.


----------



## Atunah

A new Elisa Braden is out. Brand new series. I loved her first one so its autobuy.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086R8TB12

Can't wait to read it.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> A new Elisa Braden is out. Brand new series. I loved her first one so its autobuy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086R8TB12
> 
> Can't wait to read it.


Purchased. Sounds like just the cure for some reading blahs.


----------



## worktolive

Mimi Matthews writes Regencies and Victorians with good period detail. She has a couple of books FREE right now and a couple of others on sale for $0.99. SO sad that our Link-maker no longer works! 

Free:
The Lost Letter

https://www.amazon.com/Lost-Letter-Victorian-Romance-ebook/dp/B07777L5NP/ref=sr_1_1?crid=29ASLWWXBCFDF&dchild=1&keywords=the+lost+letter+mimi+matthews&qid=1586959089&s=digital-text&sprefix=the+lost+letter%2Cdigital-text%2C193&sr=1-1

The Viscount and the Vicar's Daughter

https://www.amazon.com/Viscount-Vicars-Daughter-Victorian-Romance-ebook/dp/B0777MXMLF/ref=reads_cwrtbar_1/135-1269418-2877424?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0777MXMLF&pd_rd_r=1816f8f6-a0a0-4cbc-8443-8f10fed9c2b5&pd_rd_w=qRLf8&pd_rd_wg=7ZI2Q&pf_rd_p=f7e50e46-03c7-4eda-9ad4-faa4a79972b4&pf_rd_r=W0FHKPA2F98KRSEH1M16&psc=1&refRID=W0FHKPA2F98KRSEH1M16

For $0.99: The Work of Art

https://www.amazon.com/Work-Art-Regency-Romance-ebook/dp/B07SJM7XF6/ref=reads_cwrtbar_3/135-1269418-2877424?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07SJM7XF6&pd_rd_r=4fd7087b-3198-4026-9086-cc7a92750ef1&pd_rd_w=CGVSc&pd_rd_wg=UZ7mU&pf_rd_p=f7e50e46-03c7-4eda-9ad4-faa4a79972b4&pf_rd_r=7RZSWMDZFP5MPZKA3ES2&psc=1&refRID=7RZSWMDZFP5MPZKA3ES2

A Convenient Fiction, Book 3 of her Parish Orphans series (I've read book 1 and 4 - thought book 1 was a decent start to the series, and loved book 4)

https://www.amazon.com/Convenient-Fiction-Parish-Orphans-Devon-ebook/dp/B07VNLZL4D/ref=reads_cwrtbar_1/135-1269418-2877424?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07VNLZL4D&pd_rd_r=eb019702-6c31-4027-b58f-d2573ee4bf3e&pd_rd_w=bWNOr&pd_rd_wg=CwUOA&pf_rd_p=f7e50e46-03c7-4eda-9ad4-faa4a79972b4&pf_rd_r=XWGFVT7J92GH8GRDAT06&psc=1&refRID=XWGFVT7J92GH8GRDAT06


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> A new Elisa Braden is out. Brand new series. I loved her first one so its autobuy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086R8TB12
> 
> Can't wait to read it.


Oh goody!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> A new Elisa Braden is out. Brand new series. I loved her first one so its autobuy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086R8TB12
> 
> Can't wait to read it.


Finished it Saturday. Probably a 3 1/2 star. Kept my attention mostly, but had a little trouble with what seemed to be inconsistency in attempting to have the heroine using dialect. And, we had the hero withholding information with a somewhat rushed conclusion. My opinion only, I realize. But still, it was a Braden.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished "Scot under the covers" by Suzanne Enoch recently. 2nd in series and I liked it very well. A 4 star I say. 

Just now though I finished the latest Elizabeth Hoyt "Not the Duke's Darling". Now I made it clear here before, she is one of my favorite authors. The prince trilogy, her first was just brilliant, then the other series with the horse something, I can't recall the series names just now. Also all 5 stars. The Maiden lane series, which recently ended had some super brilliant books some great and I think 1 or 2 I liked fine, but didn't love as much as others. But the depth and layered characters and storylines were just awesome. Some super dark, yet made the payoff so delish. Just a lot of "there" there. That was then, this is now.   

This is a new series and OMG the book was bad. So so bad. I could barely give it 2 stars. I have no clue what is going on. Insta love after a brief I hate you. Wise women? feminism, cartoon "villains". Unlikable heroine who flip flopped. they ground their corn so early in the book and there was no sensuality. Just the words, you know the ones, some flowery ones and wham bam. It was like I hate you for this horrible thing you did 15 years ago and 5 minutes later they go at it. And again. Then cartoon witch hunter "villian" and bam, hump hump hump again. She waffles over marrying him and then bam, changes her mind again and the end. At this point I am at 70% on my kindle and I am p*ssed. Rest 30% is some novella by Grace Burrowes. I had no idea. I hate that so much, but I guess in this case it was just for the best as I did not like the book. At least it was over then. 

There were no feels here, none. Cardboard characters and cartoon villains. WTF was that. This cannot be Elizabeth Hoyt. Body snatchers maybe? I am so so disappointed at the whole thing. I almost gave it 1 star, but I did finish, even though I kept skipping through the so not sexy boring "love" scenes. I gave the 2nd star for the one character I looked forward to seeing. Tess the dog. Thats it. And  there wasn't enough Tess here. 

I am still shaking my head at what happened here.   I think metoo is moving into HR. But not in the right way. And its messing with my favorite genre. There I said it. But it can work if the rest is at least interesting and I get some yummy hero, some sensualtiy, drama, feels, lots of feels. But there were none. Just Tess. Tess gets some scritches.


----------



## TriciaJ82

You totally have my sympathy. I am feeling the same way about the Stephanie Laurens I started and can’t finish. I just need to accept I like her early core books only and move on. 🤷🏼‍♀️ I have to admit I laughed out loud at your “ground the corn” comment. It’s not a saying I have ever heard before.


----------



## Atunah

Thats from Outlander. TV series. Dougal made that comment about Clair in the first season. Something like, "as much as I'd like to grind your corn" in his scottish brogue and with those whiskers. I have loved that term ever since. 

Here, I found the clip. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljZkNIVyqLQ


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> The latest in Lorraine Heath's A Sins for all Seasons series is out. The Earl Takes a Fancy is Fancy Trewlove's story.
> 
> Sorry, Link-Maker not working for me today.
> 
> Currently reading Jane Feather's Seduce Me with Sapphires, but it is just not keeping my attention as well as the first in her The London Jewel Trilogy did. Anyone else reading that one? May have to just switch to the Lorraine Heath and then try to get through the other one at a later date.


I bought the Heath right away, but didn't get around to reading it until yesterday and I loved it! I've enjoyed the entire series, all 4- or 5-stars from me.

Jane Feather is always hit or miss for me (mostly just good, not great), but off the top of my head I can't remember a Heath I didn't like.


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> I bought the Heath right away, but didn't get around to reading it until yesterday and I loved it! I've enjoyed the entire series, all 4- or 5-stars from me.
> 
> Jane Feather is always hit or miss for me (mostly just good, not great), but off the top of my head I can't remember a Heath I didn't like.


I am s-l-o-w-l-y reading The Earl Takes A Fancy, because I'm enjoying it so much.

It really says something for a series that I read from Overdrive that I end up purchasing all the books. Lorraine Heath's A Sins for all Seasons is definitely one of those kind of series.


----------



## Atunah

Its nice when you read a book you really really like and savor throughout. Wish every single book was like that. Or would we then not apprecate the really good ones?

I finished A Stella Riley. Hazard. I love this author, love love. Georgian time and its the 5th in the Rockcliffe series, I am going straight into number 6 now, I already owned both books. Got those with the last batch of ebook moneys we got for some publisher thingie. 
This would be so much nicer with the link maker. Those books have such nice period covers.


----------



## worktolive

I was so hoping the Linkmaker would be fixed, but it looks like that's not going to happen. :-(

I haven't been reading much, mainly contemporaries from Netgalley and the library, but I did finally read A Wicked Kind of Husband by Mia Vincy. I was surprised by it. I loved it, but it was much more serious than I was expecting. From the initial sample, I thought it was going to be all light-hearted banter but it got heavy pretty quickly. 

I also read The Rakess by Scarlett Peckham - another VERY heavy/serious book, with a trope/character reversal that you rarely see in a historical romance. The heroine is the one that acted the part of the rake. In fact, she acted like an alpha-hole for much of the book while the hero was the one who was inexplicably drawn to her no matter how badly she treated him. I can forgive my heroines a lot and usually love so-called "unlikable" heroines, but even for me, she was a bit much to take. She had a tragic backstory that drove her, but still..... 

The pandemic has definitely affected my current reading tastes. Right now, all I want are cuddly cinnamon roll heroes, strong heroines, and in general, characters that are KIND to each other.


----------



## worktolive

Oh, and I almost forgot! My library loan for Chasing Cassandra by Lisa Kleypas came through. Not a cinnamon roll  hero  , but otherwise, EXACTLY what I'm currently in the mood for - low conflict, a sunny, optimistic heroine, and a hero that is all in even though he's baffled by all of these "feels" that he's suddenly having, for her and for everyone else in his life.


----------



## crebel

Eloisa James' latest release in the Wildes of Lindow Castle series, Say Yes to the Duke, showed up on my Kindle on Tuesday so I am looking forward to reading that.

I finally decided to go ahead and pay the $7.99 each prices to finish the older Mary Balogh Survivor series and am on the final book now.  I think this has been my favorite of all her series.

I am pretty much exclusively reading historical romances right now.  My current attitude about the state of life needs knowing there will be true love and a Happy Ever After ending - at least in fiction.


----------



## Atunah

I hear you. I had to put down a darker type fantasy/UF one. Nope, not now. I still read some historical mysteries, but the ones I read usually have some romantic elements in there too. But yeah, HR all the way right now. 
Take me away Dukeling.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> Take me away Dukeling.


I have to agree except for one slight skew off course. I decided it was time to figure out where I left off in the In Death series. I'm more than 10 books behind in the series. May take awhile to catch up since I don't see myself reading multiples of the series in a row. I'll be ready for the Eloisa James mentioned above once I finish the J D Robb.


----------



## Atunah

ooooohh, its been a while I read a In Death. Those work too. No contemporary stuff for me though. 

I'll have to dig into my books. I want to read some HR I bought back in what was it, 2010? Back when there were many sales and it was before we had kindle books in libraries. I know I bought a LOT of those publisher sales. Most were HR. So I need to go back there and pull some out of the pile.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

R.I.P. Karen Ranney. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## Atunah

Oh no. I love Karen Ranney. What a loss. Wow. So many great books. One of my favorite HR authors. 2 of my kindles are named after one of her characters and one after a series by her. Macrath and MacIain.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

What happened to this thread? Are we all checking out of kboards, then? It makes me a little sad.


----------



## Atunah

Still here. I have been having a really really hard time reading lately. My brain just can't let go and get into a book. I been binge watching shows on TV instead. I keep checking in, but since my last post nobody else had posted.  

What are you reading? Anything good? I think I need a lighter page turner that isn't super long. Like maybe a nice recency. Anyone got any ideas? I really need to read a book again. Maybe if I find the right one I can get into it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished 

I'd had it on a 'wish list' at the library for forever and picked it up a couple of weeks ago. Definitely historical ... lighter on the romance but it's there. I enjoyed it. It features Alais Capet who was supposed to be the wife of Richard I until his father Henry II took her as his mistress. This takes place many years later -- Both Henry and Richard are dead, John is King, and he's got his tights in a twist about rumors that Alais had a child by Henry who would be a claimant to the throne.

This one is only $4 to buy and there's a sequel as well.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ii just read The Derrings series by Sophie Jordan which were okay but not exceptional. The first two are available on Kindle Unlimited. I also read _Say Yes to the Duke _by Eloisa James which was a light but fun read and recently I've been reading some cozy mysteries -- Mystic Notch -- by Leighann Dobbs which would belong on another thread. They also are on K. Unlimited. Light, fairly short but fun and not stressful.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys. I am going to do something I never do normally. Read samples. Gasp     .

I figure, if I can stick with it for those 10 percent, it might kick me out of this reading funk I am in. I guess its time to change my reading methods. Now why does that word look so weird typed out to me now. Methods. All I see is Me and thods. Me-thods. I think the 106 temperature is getting to me.


----------



## worktolive

I've been reading but only about half as many books as I normally read in a month, and mainly contemporaries/UF not historical. However, I did read a book with two Regency novellas, one by Emily Larkin and one by Grace Burrowes. The book is called Love and Other Perils. I picked it up because it's $0.99 and both featured stories with kitties.  Both novellas were both pretty lighthearted and not requiring much brain power.

Ann in Arlington, how did you get the Linkmaker to work? I haven't been able to do so for months.

https://smile.amazon.com/Love-Other-Perils-Regency-Novella-ebook/dp/B07V2PMV99/ref=sr_1_1?crid=TS8DNLIQGVZF&dchild=1&keywords=love+and+other+perils+a+regency+novella+duet&qid=1594768675&s=digital-text&sprefix=love+and+other+perils%2Cdigital-text%2C213&sr=1-1


----------



## crebel

I'm still around, too. Nothing much to add, a reading slump goes along with my life attitude slump. Sigh ... 2020 has really sucked.

worktolive, when you go to the Link-Maker page, look at the bottom of the page and it says something about the "manual link-maker _here_" the "here" is a blue link to Harvey's original link-maker and takes an extra step or two, but still works.

I haven't been excited about any historical romances since I devoured the Survivor series by Mary Balogh in May. Although, Say Yes to the Duke was a good fluffy read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

worktolive said:


> Ann in Arlington, how did you get the Linkmaker to work? I haven't been able to do so for months.


The automatic one is broken .... but if you use the original manual one, it works. The italicized sentence

_(Note: the older, manual version of Link-Maker is available here.)_

at the bottom has the link to it by clicking the word "here".

Copy the ASIN and enter the text you want to use for a text link, or copy the image location and enter it for an image link. Then click the 'create kboards link' button.

Here's a link directly to that if anyone wants to bookmark it or something.

https://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php


----------



## worktolive

Thanks all! Now let's see if I can remember how to do this next time! I'd guess I'd better read another historical soon so that I can come back here, post about it, and practice the manual linkmaker again.


----------



## loonlover

Same here for just not spending much time reading.

Almost finished with Sarah MacLean's third book in the Bare Knuckle Bastards series - Daring and the Duke. Not a bad read, I just don't seem to be able to settle down to read for very long.

Sorry, too early in the morning for me to try to figure out the link maker at this time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I feel like I'm reading more .... but also more of a variety. Getting out of my genre comfort zone a bit.


----------



## crebel

In today's Kindle Daily Deals for $1.99

Sorry, I don't see the tag to change the image size in the code.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, its a good one. I read it already as I love this author. Its dark and sweet dramatic at the same time. This author does take stories to those levels. Has a bit of a gothic flair to it due to the hero being called the Terror of Torcliff. 

If some things bother you in books, especially darker ones I put this in spoiler tag. 


Spoiler



beware there is sexual assault toward heroine at beginning


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks, Crebel!


----------



## loonlover

I read Mia Vincy's A Dangerous Kind of Lady (Longhope Abbey Book 2) last week. It kept my interest for the most part but there was a slight disconnect from the heroine. A Wicked Kind of Husband was the best of the three in my opinion. The author states they can be read as stand alone novels and can be read out of order. It didn't cause any consternation as Cassandra was married and I interpreted this book's taking place before the story line in A Wicked Kind of Husband.


----------



## Atunah

WAKE UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!

Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series premiering on NETFLIX DECEMBER 25TH

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Julie Andrews is Lady Whistledown     

https://deadline.com/2020/10/bridgerton-netflix-shonda-rhimes-release-date-first-looks-1234598189/


----------



## readingril

What's comes shiny and wrapped in bows for Christmas? BRIDGERTONS! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophywife007

Ha!  I can't wait to tell Mr. 7 we have yet another English period drama to look forward to.


----------



## milenski353

BRIDGERTONS for Christmas    
One good thing to come out of this year


----------



## Josette

I love historical romances except that women often weren't treated very nicely by men  in the past and that's also included in a lot of novels.  In other words, the "hero" is often abusive to the heroine and that's acceptable (because that's how things were done back then).  But I don't like it when the love interest of the story mistreats the woman (and usually doesn't even apologize afterwards).  That's just me, I guess.


----------



## Trophywife007

Josette said:


> I love historical romances except that women often weren't treated very nicely by men in the past and that's also included in a lot of novels. In other words, the "hero" is often abusive to the heroine and that's acceptable (because that's how things were done back then). But I don't like it when the love interest of the story mistreats the woman (and usually doesn't even apologize afterwards). That's just me, I guess.


It's not just you, we've complained about it a lot here over the years this thread has been going.


----------



## Trophywife007

By the way, has anyone been watching Bridgerton on Netflix?  I confess I never read that series but probably will do so after this season.  Meanwhile, who is Lady Danbury and what is her relation, if any, to the Duke of Hastings? I know she raised him but what's her background?  

I should have read the books first, but I have had the experience of reading first and then being disappointed in their choice of actors/actresses when they are different from my imagination, so I don't have any previously conceived mental images. 

Update:  I found her book - How to Marry a Marquis.  Hopefully it will come up for me on Overdrive soon.


----------



## Meemo

I've read the Bridgerton books, and watched the Netflix series last weekend.  Love both.  
Lady Danbury was Simon's mother's close friend, and she took him on as his mentor when his father basically rejected him as an "unworthy" heir.
I'd always pictured her as being older as I read the books, but her no-nonsense attitude in the show is spot on.


----------



## Trophywife007

Meemo said:


> I've read the Bridgerton books, and watched the Netflix series last weekend. Love both.
> Lady Danbury was Simon's mother's close friend, and she took him on as his mentor when his father basically rejected him as an "unworthy" heir.
> I'd always pictured her as being older as I read the books, but her no-nonsense attitude in the show is spot on.


I really like the actress who plays her... again I don't have any preconceived notions about them.

I read all the Sookie Stackhouse novels before True Blood became a series. I was always disappointed about the actress/actor chosen for Sookie and Bill... very difficult to get past that. Even Eric was disappointing; though I love Alexander Skargaard, he's not who I imagined... expected more of a Viking type person.


----------



## Andra

In case you need them, a lot of Lisa Kleypas books are in sale today. I saw several of the Wallflowers and Ravenels at $2.99. I am on my phone so not trying link-maker.
https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Summer-Night-Wallflowers-Book-ebook/dp/B000FC2KJ2


----------



## readingril

You got me one-clicking on a couple of titles that I hadn't purchased yet!


----------



## Atunah

I feel like a wallflower at Almacks with the re-decorading here. Testing this mess out. No link maker. Ugh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I hear ya, Atunah .... it seems to show EVERYTHING as 'new'. Can't decide yet if it's 'better'.

edited to add: I have discovered that if you mark the forums as 'read' then it remembers that and will only show actual new posts as new.

To make a link, find one in an existing post and save the format, then plug your own image/url in place of what's there. That should work. The easy linkmaker hadn't worked on the old system for a while anyway, so that's kind of how I've always done it. I have the format saved in an electronic 'post it note' on my screen desktop.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I feel like a wallflower at Almacks with the re-decorading here. Testing this mess out. No link maker. Ugh.


Definitely different!

I'm not a fan of change. LOL


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hear ya, Atunah .... it seems to show EVERYTHING as 'new'. Can't decide yet if it's 'better'.
> 
> edited to add: I have discovered that if you mark the forums as 'read' then it remembers that and will only show actual new posts as new.


I'm relieved to see everyone here -- thought I had lost you all. Thanks, Ann, you managed to answer my main question about how to find the responses to my previous posts. The other forum was more intuitive, imo.


----------



## crebel

You don't even have to mark everything as read. Once you have opened a thread you always read (like this one), just clicking on the thread title from then on will take you to your "last read" post.

_waves at everybody still around_


----------



## Trophywife007

Thank you, that's good to know. I still am missing the "view replies to your posts" kind of link we used to have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can 'follow' a board. So if you really only check in here in the Corner, you can follow it and then it will always show at the top. Haven't gone to the trouble to bookmark specific threads, but I guess any made before are lost. At least, I've not been able to find 'em. But I also haven't looked too hard.


----------



## cagnes

I was so happy to learn that Sandition has been renewed for a season 2 and 3! The tv series based on Jane Austen's unfinished novel was canceled after one season and didn't end on the best note. I'm sure it will be a while, but can't wait for the continuation of Charlotte's story! 
Sanditon Renewed for Seasons 2 and 3 at PBS, Reversing Cancellation


----------



## readingril

I really miss this thread.


----------



## Atunah

I was so so happy when I saw Sanditon was renewed then I read a day later about the actor playing Sidney basically shitting all over fans. So no Sidney. WTF. He's gone Willowby. I wish they'd just recast him. Fans had been fighting to get the show back with the understanding and believe that they'd get the HEA that was missing from 1st season. Show runners had said in the past that that was absolutely then end goal. Its Jane Austen for crying out loud. That be like Mr. Darcy going off and marrying Mr. Bingley's sister. Come on. Ugh. 

I miss the thread too readingril. I haven't been on the board in a while. I still have trouble finding the threads like before. Not sure why. I don't have a list of the threads I posted to that have new replies at the ready in the bookmark bar as I used to. 

I still have a hard time reading and only read 4 books this year so far. I think, might be 5. I don't even now. And none of them is a HR. I have no clue whats going on with me but I don't like it.  I have reverted to "before kindle". When I didn't read much of anything. Then though I couldn't read font comfortably so I just gave up, now? I don't know whats going on with my brain. I just can't concentrate on reading. I am restless all the time.


----------



## crebel

Can't for the life of me get a linked image in here anymore. Mary Balogh's latest in the Westcott Series, Someone to Cherish, released today. One of the few authors I don't mind paying full price ($7.99) for.


----------



## Andra

My notes on making a link that have been working are not working today either... But here's the cover:









And here is the Amazon link (I hope):








Someone to Cherish (The Westcott Series Book 8) - Kindle edition by Balogh, Mary. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Someone to Cherish (The Westcott Series Book 8) - Kindle edition by Balogh, Mary. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Andra. I had several windows open with instructions and notes and tried editing my post 3 or 4 times because all I could get was the huge, unlinked cover to post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's certainly not as easy as it used to be. I, too, thought I had it figured and then last time I tried it didn't work.


----------

